# Let's see those Invicta 8926 mods!



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's mine - I went for a cross between the Tudor 7928 and 7923. Used Slim-Bo hands from Ofrei and a dial from Ken. Awaiting my seconds hand. Logo has also been removed from side of case.


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

:-s..What is the point of a re-modified Invicta?...o|


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's a cheap way to get into doing modding work yourself. I wasn't afraid to ruin anything!
And let's try not to turn this into another tired, dragged out, anti-Invicta thread...


----------



## bigvatch (Sep 25, 2007)

Dancing Fire said:


> :-s..What is the point of a re-modified Invicta?...o|


probably the same for any mod.


----------



## Tbassc0 (Jul 8, 2013)

It's all an upgrade when you start with invicta


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

Djk949 said:


> It's a cheap way to get into doing modding work yourself. I wasn't afraid to ruin anything!
> *And let's try not to turn this into another tired, dragged out, anti-Invicta thread...*


But we must do it once a week...:-d


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Been wearing mine as a daily and ready to order another to mod differently


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice work! Looks better than the Seiko homages IMO.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Dancing Fire said:


> :-s..What is the point of a re-modified Invicta?...o|


It's not about Invicta. You're basically buying inexpensive case parts and a movement.


----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Just removed the cyclops. does that count as a mod? either way i like it. love the nh35a movement. invicta did a great job for under 80$ if you ask me.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Exactly. And I got mine used!


----------



## Dr_Gonzo (Mar 1, 2011)

TheWraith said:


> Been wearing mine as a daily and ready to order another to mod differently


Hell yes, LOVE this mod... I need one in my life


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

very very nice!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

is that a domed acrylic crystal? and are the hands gilted too?
that dial suddenly became quite relevant considering mkii is coming out with a 3-6-9 nassau.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> is that a domed acrylic crystal? and are the hands gilted too?
> that dial suddenly became quite relevant considering mkii is coming out with a 3-6-9 nassau.


Yes, the crystal is domed acrylic. The hands aren't gilded, but the lume material has a yellowish hue. It's on an 8926 with a Miyota movement, which I hadn't worked on before. I wound up screwing up the bezel, which doesn't move anymore. I actually thought about doing this mod before I found out about MkII's 3-6-9 Nassau. I was just really slow in getting the parts then getting around to finishing it.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

tslewisz said:


> I love it.


Is that a red snowflake second hand matching the bezel? Oh my...

Mind = BLOWN


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

digivandig said:


> View attachment 1180098


Beautiful. A sub with an explorer dial is quite possibly my next project. Nicely done to include the acrylic crystal.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

An 8926c and an 8926a.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Is that a red snowflake second hand matching the bezel? Oh my...
> 
> Mind = BLOWN


Regrettably, it's not a snowflake, but a square pip. Ham fisted me lost the rose gold seconds hand trying to set it and the most expedient replacement was what you see. I'm going to live with it. It's a reminder and I like the look, too.

Thanks for the kind words.

Scott

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

How'd you guys get rid of the crown guards? That's my next mod on mine...


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> How'd you guys get rid of the crown guards? That's my next mod on mine...


If you search around, you'll find a thread by a member who did it, and I asked the same question. Maybe burrow into my profile for my posts. Anyway, removing the crown tube was a bit more than I wanted to tackle. Otherwise, it's grinding, sanding, and polishing.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

tslewisz said:


> If you search around, you'll find a thread by a member who did it, and I asked the same question. Maybe burrow into my profile for my posts. Anyway, removing the crown tube was a bit more than I wanted to tackle. Otherwise, it's grinding, sanding, and polishing.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/soki-sub-gets-new-old-look-life-887101.html#post6532239


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> How'd you guys get rid of the crown guards? That's my next mod on mine...


I tap out the crown tube by heating it with a lighter to loosen the cement (although I don't know if they use any) the hammer it out with an awl (it's a straight tube, tape up the caseback threads so that you don't strip them with the awl). From there, I grind the guards with a Dremel, file it to ensure that it is even, sand with multiple grades of wet/dry, then polish with a Dremel. I tried removing them with the crown tube in once, but I would up nicking the tube with the Dremel.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> How'd you guys get rid of the crown guards? That's my next mod on mine...


I did mine similar to most above. Use a lighter to heat the tube a bit. Tap it out. I taped off the bezel with duct tape to keep from scratching it. Then I used a metal file to take off the bulk of it. Once I had it gone, I started with 300 grit sandpaper to shape how I wanted. Then 800, 1000, and finally 2000. After that a damp rag with some Brasso for the final polish. No more crown guards.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

tslewisz said:


> If you search around, you'll find a thread by a member who did it, and I asked the same question. Maybe burrow into my profile for my posts. Anyway, removing the crown tube was a bit more than I wanted to tackle. Otherwise, it's grinding, sanding, and polishing.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2





woodt3 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/soki-sub-gets-new-old-look-life-887101.html#post6532239


Hey! That's my thread. I have reached the pinnacle of my membership here in f71. I had a thread referenced. Its like my freaking birthday (which is next week by the way).


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

I decided that I could live with the crown guards for my Black Bay mod, which is currently on a mesh strap.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

spacetimefabric said:


> I decided that I could live with the crown guards for my Black Bay mod, which is currently on a mesh strap.
> 
> View attachment 1182707


The mesh looks great.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow. I guess I'll learn to love my crown guards.


----------



## SParis (Jan 19, 2013)

I bought an 8926C about 2 weeks ago, partly to see if I liked wearing a 40mm sub-type watch without spending a boatload of money, and partly to see if Invicta can possibly be as bad as some people say. I figured I would wear it for a couple of weeks (or days) and then stick it in a drawer and buy something good.

Turns out it's an amazingly good watch for the money. The NH35A movement is probably the best affordable automatic movement on the market; it hacks, handwinds and is as accurate as it needs to be. Nothing has failed or fallen off the watch, the screw-in crown (always a potential failure point, even on much more expensive watches) works smoothly and feels solid. The bracelet is at least as good as the ones on my Seikos. Better than some.

So far the only thing I'm unhappy with is the nasty logo on the dial, and the winged second hand. The engraved "Invicta" on the case could go too.

Sorry I got long-winded there. My real question is: what size is the dial? Measuring from the outside, it seems to be about 29 or 30mm.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

SParis said:


> My real question is: what size is the dial? Measuring from the outside, it seems to be about 29 or 30mm.


28.5mm.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

SParis said:


> I bought an 8926C about 2 weeks ago, partly to see if I liked wearing a 40mm sub-type watch without spending a boatload of money, and partly to see if Invicta can possibly be as bad as some people say. I figured I would wear it for a couple of weeks (or days) and then stick it in a drawer and buy something good.
> 
> Turns out it's an amazingly good watch for the money. The NH35A movement is probably the best affordable automatic movement on the market; it hacks, handwinds and is as accurate as it needs to be. Nothing has failed or fallen off the watch, the screw-in crown (always a potential failure point, even on much more expensive watches) works smoothly and feels solid. The bracelet is at least as good as the ones on my Seikos. Better than some.
> 
> ...


Open up the case, take the movement out, and use some nail clippers to remove those wings on the second hand. I noticed when I clipppd my wings I didn't mind the second set of wings on the dial ad much. I actually free to like it.


----------



## SParis (Jan 19, 2013)

digivandig said:


> 28.5mm.


Thank you.


----------



## SParis (Jan 19, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Open up the case, take the movement out, and use some nail clippers to remove those wings on the second hand. I noticed when I clipppd my wings I didn't mind the second set of wings on the dial ad much. I actually free to like it.


Simple, straightforward, and best of all, free.
Thanks.


----------



## TSM (Apr 5, 2012)

Why did you guys choose this Invicta model over a Parnis or Alpha Sub? I'm curious. Is it easier to mod?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

TSM said:


> Why did you guys choose this Invicta model over a Parnis or Alpha Sub? I'm curious. Is it easier to mod?


They have solid movements, Miyota or Seiko, they are a pretty comparable homage, and you can buy them for $50-$80. They are fairly easy to mod. The stock bracelet is decent.

In my opinion it is a "bang for your buck" thing. Invicta makes a great Sub homage. They may not do everything right, but they definitely did the 8926 right.


----------



## SParis (Jan 19, 2013)

TSM said:


> Why did you guys choose this Invicta model over a Parnis or Alpha Sub? I'm curious. Is it easier to mod?


It's all about the movement. The NH35A is a consistent winner. The Miyota is consistent, if not quite as nice. The Chinese movements in the others can be fine, or not. I have a couple that have odd quirks, like a funny skip on handwinding, or a difficult-to-use crown. You just don't know what you're going to get.


----------



## TSM (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the information, guys.


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

spacetimefabric said:


> I decided that I could live with the crown guards for my Black Bay mod, which is currently on a mesh strap.
> 
> View attachment 1182707


I'm a bit obsessed with this BB mod. I may hound you with questions about it at some point.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

An update on mine: the crown guards are gone!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Great advice and even nicer mods in this thread. I just picked up another 8926obv2 with the NH35A to fill the Ref. 16610 slot in my box. No current plans to mod, but you never know.

My last one, I had modded in a snowflake manner with a domed acrylic crystal.


----------



## TabascoTodd (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice work - all of you !


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Great advice and even nicer mods in this thread. I just picked up another 8926obv2 with the NH35A to fill the Ref. 16610 slot in my box. No current plans to mod, but you never know.
> 
> My last one, I had modded in a snowflake manner with a domed acrylic crystal.


That crystal is stunning. Perfect match to the snowflake style.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

tslewisz said:


> I love it.


Outstanding. Who did that mod? Is the offensive script off the case as well?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

SParis said:


> I bought an 8926C about 2 weeks ago, partly to see if I liked wearing a 40mm sub-type watch without spending a boatload of money, and partly to see if Invicta can possibly be as bad as some people say. I figured I would wear it for a couple of weeks (or days) and then stick it in a drawer and buy something good.
> 
> Turns out it's an amazingly good watch for the money. The NH35A movement is probably the best affordable automatic movement on the market; it hacks, handwinds and is as accurate as it needs to be. Nothing has failed or fallen off the watch, the screw-in crown (always a potential failure point, even on much more expensive watches) works smoothly and feels solid. The bracelet is at least as good as the ones on my Seikos. Better than some.
> 
> ...


I agree completely. I bought one back during the 2nd Invicta War and its a credible watch, good value for the money. I hate the seconds hand, dial, and graffiti on the side of the case but for the money it's livable (particularly as I gave it to my 12 year old).


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Docrwm said:


> Outstanding. Who did that mod? Is the offensive script off the case as well?


I did it with parts from 10watches.com. I did grind off the script and left it a brushed finish along with doing the other side. The leather strap is from NATOStrapCo.

You might notice mine is a bit different from most Black Bay mods in that it uses a red seconds hand with a square pip. That's because ham fisted me lost the rose gold snowflake when it shot across the garage in an ill-fated attempt to set it. Too many beers, probably.

Cheers, Scott

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Replaced the fugly 8215 rotor with a donated Techne gold one. Amazing what a nicely decorated rotor will do!


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Replaced the fugly 8215 rotor with a donated Techne gold one. Amazing what a nicely decorated rotor will do!


I want to be friends with whomever donated that to you.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol. The donor watch was a Techne Goshawk whose rotor I mangled and Franck J at Techne was nice enough to send me not just one but 2 replacements.


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

Very cool. Lucky you!


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

My subtly modified 8926c (NH35a):

• New hand set (10watches.com)
• Grind-brushed case sides (to evenly remove Invicta engraving)
• Invicta tag removed from dial
• Cyclops removed (personal preference)
• Brushed bracelet


----------



## Marcello GT (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks fantastic, congratulations!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Classic + subtle = timeless.

I am planning on installing a vintage lumed California dial, ranger hands, and red triangle bezel insert on my 8926...I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

How do you guys remove the cyclops?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

A little heat on the cyclops to soften the glue ie., tip of a match flame. Sharp edge underneath takes it off.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> A little heat on the cyclops to soften the glue ie., tip of a match flame. Sharp edge underneath takes it off.


No chance of messing up the crystal?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes, if you apply too much heat - crystal could crack.


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Yes, if you apply too much heat - crystal could crack.


Great... I should probably pass then, not knowing how much is too much. I wish companies wouldn't put these riiculous things on.


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

Lots of good inspiration here, I just picked up a used 8926ob. How did it go removing the Invicta tag from the dial?



rwbenjey said:


> My subtly modified 8926c (NH35a):
> 
> • New hand set (10watches.com)
> • Grind-brushed case sides (to evenly remove Invicta engraving)
> ...


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

jjPax said:


> Lots of good inspiration here, I just picked up a used 8926ob. How did it go removing the Invicta tag from the dial?


It wasn't too hard. I just cut a Q-tip in half and used the cut end to carefully push off the lettering. It's glued on with two tiny anchors in the "N" and the "T". The tiny anchor holes will be slightly visible when the lettering is gone, but they are fairly hard to notice without a close inspection. I'm a stickler for dust on the dial, but for some reason the tiny holes don't bug me at all.


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

rwbenjey said:


> It wasn't too hard. I just cut a Q-tip in half and used the cut end to carefully push off the lettering. It's glued on with two tiny anchors in the "N" and the "T". The tiny anchor holes will be slightly visible when the lettering is gone, but they are fairly hard to notice without a close inspection. I'm a stickler for dust on the dial, but for some reason the tiny holes don't bug me at all.


Thanks. I think I'll be ok with the holes too, over the logo. After I wear it for a few weeks I'll probably give this a shot.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I've got a 8926 (on bracelet & nato) with the cyclops remove for sale, if anyone needs another project.  It's over in the FS forum, tagged with "f71".


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's my latest 8926 mod:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Here's my latest 8926 mod:


Very nice! Are those Ranger hands? They look pretty good with the California dial.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yep...they are Ranger hands. I debated back and forth between Benz, Snowflake and these. I'm glad I chose these.


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

Just removed the cyclops off mine. I took video so I'll have to see how that turned out. Didn't want to heat it to much at once so It took a handful of hits with the lighter and blade. The cyclops cracked off in two chunks. Looks great though!










Next mod will be removing the logo and maybe the wings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

jjPax said:


> Just removed the cyclops off mine. I took video so I'll have to see how that turned out. Didn't want to heat it to much at once so It took a handful of hits with the lighter and blade. The cyclops cracked off in two chunks. Looks great though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The wings on the seconds hand come off quite easily with nail clippers.


----------



## Wood.Justin86 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've been after some advice of how I go about swapping the black bezel for a green bezel! Any tips you can give me, plus any eBay links to buy the bits etc would be great!

Thank you!


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Look up "dg2813 hands" on the bay. Then look at the seller's other items. All his bezel inserts will fit. Cryptic 'cause wus won't let me put his store name here.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

You can also search "bezel insert 16610." That reference will fit the 8926.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if the bezel inserts that 10watches.com (dagaz) sells fit the 8926? 


chico


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

They do not. Too big.


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

shame, they have a nice orange one as well!!


chico


----------



## Wood.Justin86 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi folks,

Thanks for the pointers I have a few ideas up my sleeve! I will provide some photos when I can!

The 8926 is a real winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Look up "dg2813 hands" on the bay. Then look at the seller's other items. All his bezel inserts will fit. Cryptic 'cause wus won't let me put his store name here.


Raffles?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

woodt3 said:


> Raffles?


Yes, Raffles. His full name gets censored because he sells "branded" items along with sterile.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood.Justin86 (Apr 15, 2013)

That's the guy. He was ever such a helpful chap too! I can't wait my order to turn up!

I bought my first "Black 8926ob" a little over a month ago and I have to say what a great little number this is! I can't fault it for the price tag, what more could you ask for in a watch?

Since then, I have gone a bit nuts... I have placed an order in for another in the "Blue/Gold 8928c", then I find what I believe is a complete rare item a "Gold/Chocolate brown pro driver", then 2 more "Black 8926ob" with the intention of swapping the bezel out on one with a "Pepsi GMT" and the other a swap out to a "Green 50th Anniversary".

That's basically 5 Invictia timepieces! I'm in need of some sort of rehab surely?! My GF says I have issues but then indulges me by purchasing a new presentation box with 10 holes to fill!

Anyway I'm ranting! Look forward to some more photos and I'll be ready to show off mine!

Regards
Justin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Wood.Justin86 said:


> That's the guy. He was ever such a helpful chap too! I can't wait my order to turn up!
> 
> I bought my first "Black 8926ob" a little over a month ago and I have to say what a great little number this is! I can't fault it for the price tag, what more could you ask for in a watch?
> 
> ...


That's quite the "fleet" you will have. See what I did there?!? Submariner... Fleet... Ha ha ha!

But seriously, get some pictures up here when you get them all completed. Sounds like a really good group.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wood.Justin86 (Apr 15, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> That's quite the "fleet" you will have. See what I did there?!? Submariner... Fleet... Ha ha ha!
> 
> But seriously, get some pictures up here when you get them all completed. Sounds like a really good group.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Haha I like what you did there, very clever!

I will get a photo together, whenever I have the completed units.

Thanks for your help and I look forward posting more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

Got around to doing my first mod on this watch.

Removed the invicta text:









Removed the wings on the second hand:









Final look:









Next time I think I'll change the dial and hands but I'm liking this for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudbone (Oct 26, 2013)

This looks very interesting to me. I would like to tinker a bit with modding my 8926. Can someone post a resource for instruction on how to disassemble and reassemble one of these watches? I don't know where to start.


----------



## 09FLHX (Dec 26, 2013)

Mudbone said:


> This looks very interesting to me. I would like to tinker a bit with modding my 8926. Can someone post a resource for instruction on how to disassemble and reassemble one of these watches? I don't know where to start.


I would appreciate this as well. Thanks


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

09FLHX said:


> I would appreciate this as well. Thanks


I figured most of the technical stuff from here PMWF.com | The trusted and independent Site for affordable and legitimate Wristwatches since 2001
Mostly this part Watchmaking Tutorials
and this one
HOW TO remove and replace a watch movement

I find that forum odd to navigate but lot of helpful info.


----------



## rfattal (Apr 9, 2012)

Excellent. How did you remove the invicta tag from the dial?


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

rfattal said:


> Excellent. How did you remove the invicta tag from the dial?


I would like to know as well. Also, how did you clip the wings from the seconds hand? (I have read that people use nail clippers...)


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

drdas007 said:


> I would like to know as well. Also, how did you clip the wings from the seconds hand? (I have read that people use nail clippers...)


via rwbenjey's earlier post about removing the lettering


> It wasn't too hard. I just cut a Q-tip in half and used the cut end to carefully push off the lettering. It's glued on with two tiny anchors in the "N" and the "T". The tiny anchor holes will be slightly visible when the lettering is gone, but they are fairly hard to notice without a close inspection. I'm a stickler for dust on the dial, but for some reason the tiny holes don't bug me at all.


I used a toothpick cut at an angle to push the lettering off. It comes off easier then you'd think so be careful not to go to hard and put an impression on the dial. And yes a nail clipper for the wings on the seconds hand. I tried a little multi-tool scissors but ended up using a nail clippers - it's thinner and easier to get between the dial and seconds hand. I'm wearing mine today on rubber, I'll have to post a pic.


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwhacks (Jan 7, 2014)

I keep hearing people say "such a nice watch for under 80$". Where are you guys finding these? Im looking to get one for my first watch mod project.


----------



## rfattal (Apr 9, 2012)

I think we're all interested in the invicta with as little invicta written on it as possible!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

dwhacks said:


> I keep hearing people say "such a nice watch for under 80$". Where are you guys finding these? Im looking to get one for my first watch mod project.


I got my most recent one from Amazon.com for about $80.


----------



## Mudbone (Oct 26, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> I got my most recent one from Amazon.com for about $80.


I did, as well.


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

Picked up mine in the sales forum here with an aftermarket bracelet and rubber for $50. Couldn't see paying much more than that for something I was going to tear up and practice on.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

So would all the parts for DG2813 would fit this watch ? Dials hands ?

what about bezels ? I checked "bezel insert 16610" but many options come up.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Just a bezel change to LV.


----------



## DemolitionMan (Aug 25, 2009)

Bugra Aytac, 

What fits depends on which version of the 8926 or other Invicta sub homage you have.
First versions had Miyota 8215, then switched to SII Nh25a, newest version is the SII NH35a. 

Hopefully someone with mod knowledge will chime and and sort it out for you.

Or inquire with the vendor you're buying from if they know what fits which movement/version.

Rafa


----------



## mrmojo (Jan 27, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> Here's my latest 8926 mod:


I like this dial! Any info on where could I get one? Is there a version with a date window?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Bugra Aytac said:


> So would all the parts for DG2813 would fit this watch ? Dials hands ?
> 
> what about bezels ? I checked "bezel insert 16610" but many options come up.





DemolitionMan said:


> Bugra Aytac,
> 
> What fits depends on which version of the 8926 or other Invicta sub homage you have.
> First versions had Miyota 8215, then switched to SII Nh25a, newest version is the SII NH35a.
> ...


The 8926 with Miyota 8215 can use dials and hands for a dg2813. They all match up nicely from my research. Hands I can personally vouch for.

The Seiko Nh25/35 can use appropriate Seiko parts. Most people source through Dagaz, although there are a lot of others out there.

I hope this helps.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you for the answers. Sorry i didn't mention. I was referring to NH35a movement 8926OB

if anybody owns that model, is the bezel inside is 30.7mm ?

Seems like bezels and dials from dagaz are larger. I might be wrong tho.

Would you know with which seiko model it matches ?

thanks



jelliottz said:


> The 8926 with Miyota 8215 can use dials and hands for a dg2813. They all match up nicely from my research. Hands I can personally vouch for.
> 
> The Seiko Nh25/35 can use appropriate Seiko parts. Most people source through Dagaz, although there are a lot of others out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Bugra Aytac said:


> Thank you for the answers. Sorry i didn't mention. I was referring to NH35a movement 8926OB
> 
> if anybody owns that model, is the bezel inside is 30.7mm ?
> 
> ...


The Dagaz bezels won't fit. I've bought 3 different ones from eBay. I search "bezel insert 16610." The 8926 is a homage to the 16610 Submariner. The inserts fit perfect. Generic ones can be had as low as $7 and as high as $40. Lots of variety. They also fit perfectly.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm not sure this is the right model - but it's been wildly modified, by the installation of a nato strap.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Not gonna lie, I'd like it if someone would just mod mine for me. Free time is something I don't have and I'd love to give a WIS some business.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Did you take off the whole steel ring off when you are changing ?

Or just popped out the insert with something sharp ?



jelliottz said:


> The Dagaz bezels won't fit. I've bought 3 different ones from eBay. I search "bezel insert 16610." The 8926 is a homage to the 16610 Submariner. The inserts fit perfect. Generic ones can be had as low as $7 and as high as $40. Lots of variety. They also fit perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Bugra Aytac said:


> Did you take off the whole steel ring off when you are changing ?
> 
> Or just popped out the insert with something sharp ?


I don't remove the whole bezel when I swap mine. Just the insert.

When I've modded mine, I slip an xacto knife underneath it. Then I carefully slip it around to break the original glue holding it in. Be careful not to scrape the crystal. You can then use a toothpick or tool of your choice to apply an adhesive. Carefully set the new insert in place. Don't put pressure on the pearl. This can bend the insert. You can apply pressure everywhere else. I start with a thumb on both sides of the pearl, and then I apply pressure going all the way around (12-3-6 with one hand and 12-9-6 with the other).

I don't concern myself too much with the condition of the original insert. They're fairly flimsy. The aftermarket ones are a significantly higher quality.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the info.



jelliottz said:


> I don't remove the whole bezel when I swap mine. Just the insert.
> 
> When I've modded mine, I slip an xacto knife underneath it. Then I carefully slip it around to break the original glue holding it in. Be careful not to scrape the crystal. You can then use a toothpick or tool of your choice to apply an adhesive. Carefully set the new insert in place. Don't put pressure on the pearl. This can bend the insert. You can apply pressure everywhere else. I start with a thumb on both sides of the pearl, and then I apply pressure going all the way around (12-3-6 with one hand and 12-9-6 with the other).
> 
> ...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Rudi K said:


> I'm not sure this is the right model - but it's been wildly modified, by the installation of a nato strap.


Where did you find the "20 @ 12" bezel insert? Between that and the NATO, you have some amazing mods going on here. ;-)

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't mind spending good money to have something really cool. All kidding aside this has been a great watch and I get compliments all the time.


jelliottz said:


> Where did you find the "20 @ 12" bezel insert? Between that and the NATO, you have some amazing mods going on here. ;-)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I'm late to the 8926 modding party, but I'm really happy with the results. This is the v2 8926 with the NH35A movement. The sword hands and apocalypse dial are from Dagaz. The work was done at my local watch repair shop Time Masters, in Albany CA just outside Berkeley. Big thumbs up for Time Masters, btw.


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

One more just cause the first photo is too small and I like this watch so much


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful, simart!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi,

as far as I know dagaz dials don't fit to that watch. Also the hands...

Is it a custom dial or the one already produced ?

If you can give us reference or link it would be great.

thank you.



simart said:


> One more just cause the first photo is too small and I like this watch so much
> View attachment 1413099


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

With the new 8962 with the Seiko NH35A or NH25A movements, you can use the "7S26 3:00" dials from the Dagaz site. You can also use any of the Seiko hands. The bezel inserts from Dagaz don't work, but you can use Rolex sized 16610 inserts. Everything I just said I learned in this thread! No reference number, but here is a link to the Dagaz Apocalypse dial:
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Dagaz dial, Esslinger hands and acrylic crystal, NSC strap.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

simart said:


> With the new 8962 with the Seiko NH35A or NH25A movements, you can use the "7S26 3:00" dials from the Dagaz site. You can also use any of the Seiko hands. The bezel inserts from Dagaz don't work, but you can use Rolex sized 16610 inserts. Everything I just said I learned in this thread! No reference number, but here is a link to the Dagaz Apocalypse dial:
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


That is a great looking dial.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Is this the original bezel insert ? Or did you change with something better ?



tslewisz said:


> Dagaz dial, Esslinger hands and acrylic crystal, NSC strap.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Bugra Aytac said:


> Is this the original bezel insert ? Or did you change with something better ?


It's original.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
Im looking to buy 8926 and would like the Invicta badge removed and second hand trimmed and bracelet brushed would anyone in the uk be willing to mod it for me ?

cheers


----------



## CHawk68462 (Jun 13, 2012)

tslewisz said:


> Dagaz dial, Esslinger hands and acrylic crystal, NSC strap.


This looks great. Makes me want to find a decent watchmaker around town and put one of these together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

CHawk68462 said:


> This looks great. Makes me want to find a decent watchmaker around town and put one of these together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks very much! If you gather the parts, it shouldn't take a watchmaker long at all to put it together for you.

Cheers, Scott

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

I think Dagaz did a really great job with the Apocalypse dial.


----------



## vukasind (May 14, 2012)

Another one poor man's black bay


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

vukasind said:


> Another one poor man's black bay
> View attachment 1421677
> View attachment 1421679


I've seen this strap pop up on a number of watches. Man it looks good!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

My 8926OB-based Black Bay:


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

From my first post. I really can't get enough of the blue snowflake.


----------



## simart (Oct 29, 2007)

Beautiful! Where did you get the bezel?


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

simart said:


> Beautiful! Where did you get the bezel?


Blue Bezel Insert for Mens Rolex Submariner Blue Silver | eBay

I must warn you however that this bezel is literally half a millimeter too big. I would advise you to sand the outside edges carefully so you can fit it in. No need for glue/adhesives due to the very tight fit just like a rolex. I've been breaking it in aka rotating the bezel quite a few times and so far so good.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Has anybody tried changing the case back with steel ?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

iTreelex said:


> Blue Bezel Insert for Mens Rolex Submariner Blue Silver | eBay
> 
> I must warn you however that this bezel is literally half a millimeter too big. I would advise you to sand the outside edges carefully so you can fit it in. No need for glue/adhesives due to the very tight fit just like a rolex. I've been breaking it in aka rotating the bezel quite a few times and so far so good.


You could just start with a 9094. That's how I did my blue Dagaz dialed snowflake. I also dropped in a Seiko NE15 automatic


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

iTreelex said:


> Blue Bezel Insert for Mens Rolex Submariner Blue Silver | eBay
> 
> I must warn you however that this bezel is literally half a millimeter too big. I would advise you to sand the outside edges carefully so you can fit it in. No need for glue/adhesives due to the very tight fit just like a rolex. I've been breaking it in aka rotating the bezel quite a few times and so far so good.


I mounted my bezel insert onto a sanding drum, and then used a MicroMesh sanding pad, held carefully against the edge to sand it down evenly all around. I stopped frequently and measured with a digital caliper.










Looking at the 8926OB bezel itself, there's really no way that an insert could stay in by itself. A real Rolex has a bit of a lip at the top edge of the bezel, and the insert snaps in under this. The Invicta bezel inside wall is straight, so I'm not sure how an insert would stay put without glue.

Also, the bezel I used, and the one you've provided a link to, have a flat bottom, meaning that the insert can't go all the way down into the bezel due to the sloped shelf to which the Invicta bezel was glued.

So, I'd double check that the insert is secure, and is not just being held by remnants of Invicta's glue.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Figured I would add to the thread and edit it going forward to help any new folks out with this. Myself included. A HUGE thanks goes out to Jelliottz for all of his advice and help. As well as a HUGE thanks to Stefan (svorkoetter) for his amazing write-up on his site at http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html.

I also found *THIS* very useful thread.
And also found *THIS* thread of great value.

As for me, my goal in this is to create an homage to the Rolex 6538. Along the same lines as a Raven Vintage or a MKII Kingston.

*Note that this will be for the 8926C/OB, as I wanted to stick with a NH35A movement.*
*
Sourcing your Invicta 8926C or 8926OB* - Jelliottz explained the difference in models bezel types:
OB = Original Bezel
C = Coin edge bezel
A = scalloped

I ordered mine today from Jomashop, as they seemed to have it the cheapest at $89 with free shipping.

*Bezel insert*
As stated previously in the thread, search Ebay for "16610 bezel". The ones offered at Dagaz *will not fit*. I ordered one today from Ebay for $12.45 shipped.

*Dial and hands*
Dagaz would be your best source for dials for the NH35A movement. You could also look at Yobokies. There is also Motor City Watch Works for hands and a couple dials.

*Crystal*
If you want a different crystal, look for Tropic 19 in either 30.2mm or 30.48. These can be found at several places. Otto Frei, Ebay, etc. starting around $9 each.

For removing the bezel and crystal, HERE is a great post that gives good tips on doing so.

*Crown?*
Anyone know of a place to get an aftermarket crown that fits the 8926?

Will update as new info comes in or if anything needs changed.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Some inspiration for you, Imitrex...  b-)|>

(Borrowed pic.)


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Good God that thing is GORGEOUS! If only there were an aftermarket dial like that one. Obviously without having Rolex on it. /drool. I'm honestly amazed that there aren't many options out there for aftermarket dials.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Any of my fellow modders have an 8926 bracelet with all the links for sale by chance?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

dasmi said:


> Any of my fellow modders have an 8926 bracelet with all the links for sale by chance?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


I will more than likely never use mine. It will go right onto a Nato or Zulu after modification.

Quick, post! Your post count is 666!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

dasmi said:


> Any of my fellow modders have an 8926 bracelet with all the links for sale by chance?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Check yer PM's.


----------



## pope_face (Mar 17, 2014)

Alright, well between svorkoetter's BB homage, and this entire thread, I'm convinced I need an 8926. I've got some ideas for what it'll end up as, although I doubt it'll be an homage to an actual watch.

Having said that: I've been looking through the Dagaz website, and I've got some ideas on hands/dials to order. However, I also noticed he does chapter rings... Does anyone know if they'll fit in an 8926, or are they specifically made for the Seiko's? I know his bezel inserts are Seiko-specific, but the hands and dial work on the 8926, so I thought I'd confirm the chapter ring bit before I order one...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

pope_face said:


> Alright, well between svorkoetter's BB homage, and this entire thread, I'm convinced I need an 8926. I've got some ideas for what it'll end up as, although I doubt it'll be an homage to an actual watch.
> 
> Having said that: I've been looking through the Dagaz website, and I've got some ideas on hands/dials to order. However, I also noticed he does chapter rings... Does anyone know if they'll fit in an 8926, or are they specifically made for the Seiko's? I know his bezel inserts are Seiko-specific, but the hands and dial work on the 8926, so I thought I'd confirm the chapter ring bit before I order one...


Dagaz chapter rings will not fit.

On a different note, I've always liked the Steinhart OVM Rolex Military Sub homage but can't get past the cost and name. I know, I know - Marc and Sons ain't much better, but better to me. And they're made by Grovana - not too shabby. Anyway, I'm going to replace the bezel insert with the Steinhart OVM bezel insert and all for less than $200. All should fit and I'll post pics when done if anyone's interested.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> Dagaz chapter rings will not fit.
> 
> On a different note, I've always liked the Steinhart OVM Rolex Military Sub homage but can't get past the cost and name. I know, I know - Marc and Sons ain't much better, but better to me. And they're made by Grovana - not too shabby. Anyway, I'm going to replace the bezel insert with the Steinhart OVM bezel insert and all for less than $200. All should fit and I'll post pics when done if anyone's interested.


Looking forward to seeing how it turns out!


----------



## JonHem (Mar 16, 2014)

I think the blue snowflake look better without the crown guard, it make it look a little more vintage. Here is the one I did recently.


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Djk949 said:


> You could just start with a 9094. That's how I did my blue Dagaz dialed snowflake. I also dropped in a Seiko NE15 automatic


My snowflake mod was indeed a 9094 ob however the stock bezel that it came with did not match the dial. It was too shiny and it almost seemed a bit purple.


----------



## rwe416 (Mar 9, 2013)

What is the other model numbers,in different colors, that is the same as the 8926? Also will all the Dagaz dials fit in the Invictas?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

The 8927 is the black and gold version, and the 8928 is the blue and gold version. I believe both also come in an OB version (with the coin bezel).

The Dagaz dials that fit in the Invictas are the crown-at-3-o'clock dials. Otherwise, you need to cut off the dial feet and attach the dial to the movement with adhesive dial dots.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

This post will be a three parter and will be pic heavy! I'd like to show off my Invicta snowflake mod.

1. First I would like to thank WUS member *Fullers1845* for his inspiration. Obviously, reading through this thread, you can see there are a ton of gorgeous mods that can be done to this watch, but this thread is what got me thinking about modding my Invicta. As you'll see in the pics, my watch came out looking quite similarly to the watch in that thread, which I'm thrilled about.

2. Second I'd like to thank jelliottz (aka John) for doing these mods for me. He's truly a gentleman and a credit to this great community. He's got a real gift for modding watches and I can't recommend his work highly enough.

3. Here's the pics! Please forgive my poor photography skills. I have many hobbies, and even with a decent camera, photography is not one of them.








Leather Nato








Leather nato again








C&B harbor








original Invicta bracelet








Navy and red nato








black and grey "Bond"








green nato








black nato








And the leather nato again (instagram style).

The chocolate brown leather nato is my favorite, in case you hadn't guessed!

The lume looks really great on this watch. I'll take a pic this evening. Thanks again, John and thanks to all for a great thread!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

paulandpaul said:


> This thread will be a three parter and will be pic heavy! I'd like to show off my Invicta snowflake mod.
> 
> 1. First I would like to thank WUS member *Fullers1845* for his inspiration. Obviously, reading through this thread, you can see there are a ton of gorgeous mods that can be done to this watch, but this thread is what got me thinking about modding my Invicta. As you'll see in the pics, my watch came out looking quite similarly to the watch in that thread, which I'm thrilled about.
> 
> ...


C&B Harbor and black and gray NATO are my favorite combos. Great looking watch Paul. Enjoy it!!!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Great looking Mod, PaulandPaul! Jelliottz is a snowflake modding ninja.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

paulandpaul said:


> This thread will be a three parter and will be pic heavy! I'd like to show off my Invicta snowflake mod.
> 
> 1. First I would like to thank WUS member *Fullers1845* for his inspiration. Obviously, reading through this thread, you can see there are a ton of gorgeous mods that can be done to this watch, but this thread is what got me thinking about modding my Invicta. As you'll see in the pics, my watch came out looking quite similarly to the watch in that thread, which I'm thrilled about.
> 
> ...


Awesome looking watch you got there!!!! Jelliottz is THE MAN!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Ahh Can't wait to get my mod done. Waiting for the watch to arrive. It is going to be a Black Bay + FFF kinda mixed mod. 

Will share here right away.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Bugra Aytac said:


> Ahh Can't wait to get my mod done. Waiting for the watch to arrive. It is going to be a Black Bay + FFF kinda mixed mod.
> 
> Will share here right away.


I think the thing with modding, is patience must be a virtue. Seems to take forever to gather parts wanted.

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I think the thing with modding, is patience must be a virtue. Seems to take forever to gather parts wanted.
> 
> Can't wait to see your pics!


This is so true. What's even worse is that "jerk" part that shows up first and taunts you about everything else still out in the post.

Seriously... What can I do with just a crown? Why couldn't the case have shown up first? I can strap on a case. I can look at it, imagine what it will look like completed, bore my wife as I talk about how awesome it looks. A crown??? Its waiting in the drawer.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> This is so true. What's even worse is that "jerk" part that shows up first and taunts you about everything else still out in the post.
> 
> Seriously... What can I do with just a crown? Why couldn't the case have shown up first? I can strap on a case. I can look at it, imagine what it will look like completed, bore my wife as I talk about how awesome it looks. A crown??? Its waiting in the drawer.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


True, but that sure is one sexy crown!


----------



## DenverBuff (May 19, 2009)

8926 milsub mod by Duarte at NEWW.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

DenverBuff said:


> 8926 milsub mod by Duarte at NEWW.
> 
> View attachment 1440058


Looks great! Was thinking about doing the same thing. Whose hands did you use?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

DenverBuff said:


> 8926 milsub mod by Duarte at NEWW.


Looks great!


----------



## DenverBuff (May 19, 2009)

Hey Digi -

I just ordered the "stock" Dagaz sword hands from NEWW. On the 8926 with the NH35a movement, you can use just about any Seiko hand/dial combo you want. Seiko bezel doesn't fit though, so the Invicta bezel stays. No problem on that by me - bezel is fine on that model. Very pleased - Duarte does great work.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Checking every day to see if Dagaz has BB 3'oclock dials back in. The last piece I need. C'mon Dagaz manufacturer!


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's a photo to keep my fellow modders looking forward to their projects:










I put a few more in my Black Lagoon thread too.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rxlando21 said:


>


Now that's what I'm talkin' about! Ace!


----------



## Rxlando21 (Jul 23, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Now that's what I'm talkin' about! Ace!


Thanks buddy ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Since Paulandpaul put up his snowflake, I can finally put this up. I snapped it after I finished putting his together. 







Quite the duo.

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Several people[SUP][who?][/SUP] have asked me for details on how I constructed my Tuvadosinger homage:










The watch is, of course, an Invicta 8926.

The dial and hand are from Dagaz as usual. Jake didn't have the 3:00-crown version of this dial in stock at first. I considered using the 4:00-crown version and clipping off the dial feet, but decided to wait, and I'm glad I did!

On the real Tuvadosinger, the red bezel is made from solid ruby, with a diamond pip at the top. To save money, I made the bezel from the fender of a red Pontiac that often tailgates me (well, used to tailgate me) on the way to work. The "diamond" is a piece of broken glass from the headlight of the same Pontiac. (Don't worry, no one was injured.)

While removing the cyclops from the original Invicta crystal, I accidentally cracked the crystal by applying too much heat. So, I replaced it with a new crystal that I cut from one of the lenses of the aforementioned Pontiac's driver's eyeglasses (the frame and the other lens were broken anyway). The astigmatism correction distorts the details on the dial slightly, but I decided to live with it.

The bracelet is the stock Invicta bracelet, but I replaced the clasp with one with a built-in diver extension. It allows the bracelet to expand just enough to fit over the sleeve of your three piece suit, so the other people in the meeting can get a good look at your watch and admire your good taste.

Timekeeping has been very accurate, within about +/-5 minutes per day, as near as I can tell.

I was thinking of also adding the perpetual calendar feature to this watch:









_Posted April 1, 2014 by svorkoetter_


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

svorkoetter said:


> Several people[SUP][who?][/SUP] have asked me for details on how I constructed my Tuvadosinger homage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

svorkoetter said:


> Several people[SUP][who?][/SUP] have asked me for details on how I constructed my Tuvadosinger homage:
> 
> The watch is, of course, an Invicta 8926.
> 
> ...


Can you wear it on your ankle?


----------



## sscully (Dec 18, 2013)

svorkoetter said:


> ...<snip>...
> 
> I was thinking of also adding the perpetual calendar feature to this watch:
> 
> ...


That brings back memories of the Spidel bands in the 70s that has the scroll calender right on the band.

Spidel did a great job of brand recognition back in the day, about as good as Foster Grant.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Does anyone recall when Dagaz ran out of stock on the 3'oclock BB dial?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> Does anyone recall when Dagaz ran out of stock on the 3'oclock BB dial?


Not sure when they ran out, but they still had them in mid-January when I ordered mine.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

svorkoetter said:


> Not sure when they ran out, but they still had them in mid-January when I ordered mine.


Thanks. Trying to get a time frame regarding the "Coming within 1 - 6 weeks".


----------



## zee_man (Jan 2, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Thanks. Trying to get a time frame regarding the "Coming within 1 - 6 weeks".


Imitrex - Dials are now back in stock with Dagaz.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

zee_man said:


> Imitrex - Dials are now back in stock with Dagaz.


Aww. Your first post was helping me out! You rock! Ordered!!!


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey guys,
Never modded a watch before but am thinking about it with my 8926. I have the NH35a movement. Does anyone know if the following dial, hands set will work with my watch? 
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## JonHem (Mar 16, 2014)

Dbhunter64 said:


> Hey guys,
> Never modded a watch before but am thinking about it with my 8926. I have the NH35a movement. Does anyone know if the following dial, hands set will work with my watch?
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> Thanks for your help!


The link is just for the hands set only, but the hands set do fit the NH35a movement. If you want the dial check out the 3 o'clock dial it has the feet in the right position. Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Got it and thank you!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Here's an idea I had for another Invicta 8926 mod. After doing my Black Bay mod using an 8926OB, I had a few parts left over, including the original Invicta dial. It occurred to me that using this, together with an 8926 and some hands from Dagaz, I could do this Omega SMP homage:









The new 12 o'clock index would be made from the 6 and 9 indices of the spare dial. The "TITANIC" emblem could be made from pieces of the two "INVICTA" emblems.


----------



## .007 (Feb 1, 2014)

Very creative, I like it.


----------



## kipLightning (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

Just swapped the dial and hands from a DG2813 snow flake set from tiger concepts. Very happy with the look even though I mucked up the minute hand trying to get it on....my second modding attempt.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

What did you do to the minute hand. I don't see it. Great mod by the way. I like the tropic style rubber strap!

Sent from my SGH-T999


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice work jjPax!!! Looks great!


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for the complements all!



jelliottz said:


> What did you do to the minute hand. I don't see it. Great mod by the way. I like the tropic style rubber strap!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


I guess it's not really that noticeable unless you're an inch from the face and really looking for it, but I scrapped and bent the minute hand with the first attempt at pushing it down. But of-course I wasn't using real hand-setters...pen tip...


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

As promised, my Marc & Sons with a Steinhart bezel insert. FYI - the oem insert was flush and I could barely fit my scalpel blade in between the insert and crystal/bezel. The Steinhart was supposed to be the same size but is about 0.5mm thinner in width overall. So, there is a tiny gap around crystal and bezel where there was not before. But I'm happy with it! Oh, and I put on a shark mesh b-)


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

A bit ago I posted that I was thinking about modding my 8926, and I think I've found what I might like to shoot for as far as an over-all vibe:










I know... don't turn up the heat but I really like the look of the Explorer II and think I might be able to pull off this style with an 8926 (absent the GMT of course). In that vein, does anyone have any ideas where I might be able to find a bezel insert that is similar to the Explorer II?


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Why not go gmt? I'm working on a GMT Master II homage now based on the 8926.

Look at DG3804B movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh heck yes. That Explorer 2 is drop dead gorgeous. The black, white, and orange are perfectly balanced.

Would love to see someones rendition off of an 8926, if it's possible. That bezel though....may be a pain to find one, if it exists.

Could nix the 8926, go TC, switch the dial to a sub type dial and hands to mercedes. The dial they show pictured is way too busy for me:


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

As promised here is my mod coming....

Thanks to jelliottz and Fullers for their advices it helped me a lot prior to getting materials.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Happy to help. Looking fine!


----------



## zee_man (Jan 2, 2014)

From humble beginnings...


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Couldn't wait for my case/movement jig but I had my case opener. 
It will be going on a ZULU from AnchorLeather.net
The temporary strap is from a Smith & Wesson Special Ops that 1sale sent me by mistake when I ordered a rubber strap version, they refunded me and now I have a POS to play with. 
This watch arrived 3 days ago and yesterday I decided to give it a go.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Bugra said:


> As promised here is my mod coming....
> 
> Thanks to jelliottz and Fullers for their advices it helped me a lot prior to getting materials.
> 
> ...


It looks fantastic. The FFF dial really works with the snowflake hands. Great choice with the red seconds hand.

Sent from a Lumia


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I will take better pictures once it arrives from testing and regulation.

Cant wait for Bond case to arrive. Luckily i found an old swatch at home with an ETA 2842 movement. In great condition. That would be my grail then for less than 200 bucks


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a new 8926 in hand and a used one on the way before the end of the week, both to be modded to my hearts content.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Here are the slightly better pics.










































They only tested it up to 5 bars.

And this is an acrylic with 30mm diameter with a gold tension ring. Its 2.5mm on edges. From Sternkreuz.


----------



## LiebenUhren (May 31, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I've seen this strap pop up on a number of watches. Man it looks good!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Please, where was this strap sourced from?


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I created a write-up in a new post here.

Here mine is after all is said and done. Thanks a TON for all the help Jelliottz!!!!


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful! And the Zulu hardware looks great with the case. Excellent match and mods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Lookin' fine Imitrex! Great work.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

Dumb question, but are there mod parts for the larger Invicta sub homages? The 44, 48mm etc? 40mm is a bit small for my taste, and would love one of the 44mm versions, personally.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi 
Is there a way to remove and transfer original clasp to a Jubilee bracelet ?
Regards.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

entropism said:


> Dumb question, but are there mod parts for the larger Invicta sub homages? The 44, 48mm etc? 40mm is a bit small for my taste, and would love one of the 44mm versions, personally.


It depends. I know several of the larger subs use the same Seiko nh35 movement. Parts for that exist. It a matter of how big the dial and hands, physical size, are compared to what is on the 8926. Are the hands longer? Does the dial have a bigger diameter? Those are the answers I don't have. Sorry I cant be more specific. Maybe another member has one, and they wouldn't mind pulling the movement.

Sent by Lumia


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

I would imagine the dial & hands would have to be larger, as it's going from a 40mm case to 47mm. For it to stay the same, the bezel would have to be HUUUUUGE... And while I wouldn't put it past invicta to do something like that (design-wise), everything is in proportion on the Grand Divers. So yeah, I was just asking if anyone knew of any mod parts made specifically for those larger dimensions, using the same nh35.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sure this has been addressed several times in this epic thread, so forgive me for asking, but if I hypothetically decided I'd like to add a domed crystal to my invicta snowflake mod, what is the appropriate size crystal I should be looking for? And is Dagaz the preferred vendor for such an item?


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Go for 30.1 mm acrylic crystal. Usual size is 30mm on mineral but for acrylic 30.1 or 30.2 would provide better water resistance.

My crystal is 30mm x 2.5mm. It passed testing up to 5 bars. You can still use the same gasket.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Bugra said:


> Go for 30.1 mm acrylic crystal. Usual size is 30mm on mineral but for acrylic 30.1 or 30.2 would provide better water resistance.
> 
> My crystal is 30mm x 2.5mm. It passed testing up to 5 bars. You can still use the same gasket.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> It depends. I know several of the larger subs use the same Seiko nh35 movement. Parts for that exist. It a matter of how big the dial and hands, physical size, are compared to what is on the 8926. Are the hands longer? Does the dial have a bigger diameter? Those are the answers I don't have. Sorry I cant be more specific. Maybe another member has one, and they wouldn't mind pulling the movement.
> 
> Sent by Lumia


I would also like to know about this. Reading Imitrex post about his mode, got me very curios and I want to do one. I ordered the Invicta 14119 from Amazon (using the 20% code) and I would like to mod it.










Still don't know what I'm going to do, but want to create more of an individual watch rather than an homage.

Any help will be much appreciated.
Thanks

"Time does not pass, it continues"
-Marty Rubin-


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's as jelliottz said - it depends on your case size which, in turn, determines the dial size which will determine the hands sizes. So, measure your watch's hands from center of the hole at one end to the tip. For reference Dagaz hands are generally as follows - H: 8-8.5mm M+S:12-13mm - as these were made for standard Seiko auto dial sizes, i.e.. 28-29mm.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> I would also like to know about this. Reading Imitrex post about his mode, got me very curios and I want to do one. I ordered the Invicta 14119 from Amazon (using the 20% code) and I would like to mod it.
> 
> Still don't know what I'm going to do, but want to create more of an individual watch rather than an homage.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen that particular model modded, but it's running an NH35A just like the 8926, so I 'believe' you should be able to use any of Dagaz/Yobokies hands for that movement. BUT, no idea about bezel removal, or dial, etc on that model.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

But his watch is 45mm so Dagaz or Yobokies hands may be too short. Measure them before you buy!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> But his watch is 45mm so Dagaz or Yobokies hands may be too short. Measure them before you buy!


It appears that the 14119 uses a chapter ring, so standard Seiko-sized dials and hands may work. Definitely measure as best as you can before you start taking it apart.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone. This will be my first attempt at modding, so I will triple check anything before going in with the knife. 

Its either going to be great or at worst, Ill have a new NH35A to play with.

"Time does not pass, it continues"
-Marty Rubin-


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm anxious to see non-stock photos of that 14119. It looks like it could be a pretty cool watch right out of the box.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Djk949 said:


> But his watch is 45mm so Dagaz or Yobokies hands may be too short. Measure them before you buy!


Didn't catch that.

Hopefully things work out.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

An attempt at a quick strap change last night left me with a cracked crystal and a loose minutes hand.









I guess that's an opportunity for a T-19!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

tslewisz said:


> An attempt at a quick strap change last night left me with a cracked crystal and a loose minutes hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, gotta ask.....how?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Imitrex said:


> Ok, gotta ask.....how?


Quite a few beers and a concrete floor (basement).


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

tslewisz said:


> Quite a few beers and a concrete floor (basement).


Ahhhh....the ol' cement mixer.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

tslewisz said:


> Quite a few beers and a concrete floor (basement).


Ok then, perfectly valid excuse in my book! And even better that you can get a T-19 now! Who says drinking too many beers and dropping things on concrete usually doesn't end up well? Pffffft.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Here are some shots of the watch. Not my greatest pics, but the watch is so disappointing that I didn't want to put too much effort. The stock pictures sell this watch really well, however the watch is cheap. Everything about the watch feel cheap, except of course the NH35A. For a watch that size, it weights nothing. It almost feel like a plastic/steel alloy of sort. I ended up returning it. It's not even worth the cheap price with the discount.



















tslewisz said:


> I'm anxious to see non-stock photos of that 14119. It looks like it could be a pretty cool watch right out of the box.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow... that is one bad looking watch! It even looks bad on the Amazon website. Get yourself a actual 8926. You'll be quite a bit happier.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Pity. The design had potential but the execution let it down.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Dbhunter64 said:


> Wow... that is one bad looking watch! It even looks bad on the Amazon website. Get yourself a actual 8926. You'll be quite a bit happier.


You have no idea. I am getting the 8926



tslewisz said:


> Pity. The design had potential but the execution let it down.
> 
> I agree, but its just so cheap. I wont even pay $10 for it
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


"Time does not pass, it continues"
-Marty Rubin-


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> You have no idea. I am getting the 8926
> 
> "Time does not pass, it continues"
> -Marty Rubin-


Sorry to hear it was a letdown. At least you know that the 8926 is a great modding piece, so no more time will be wasted. Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Sorry to hear it was a letdown. At least you know that the 8926 is a great modding piece, so no more time will be wasted. Can't wait to see what you come up with!


Thanks. Unfortunately I am on a business trip for 3 weeks, then my wedding week so I won't have time to modd until late June. Dang it!

"Time does not pass, it continues"
-Marty Rubin-


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I've been waiting for someone to come out with a dial like this. Dagaz' new BB tribute dial. Would also be good for an Explorer II or Sub mod:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Imitrex said:


> I've been waiting for someone to come out with a dial like this. Dagaz' new BB tribute dial. Would also be good for an Explorer II or Sub mod:


So much can be done with this dial.

Sent via Lumia


----------



## LiebenUhren (May 31, 2012)

LiebenUhren said:


> Please, where was this strap sourced from?


I'm trying to complete my Black Bay Homage and never got an answer about this strap. Does anyone know where to get this one? Tnanks...


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

On domed mineral


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

guys, I hate to ask a similar question but I don't want to order the wrong parts. I want to do a BB homage, and use raffles vintage snowflake hands and plain milsub dial. Both of those are for DG2813. I saw in an earlier post that I need the miyota movement for these parts to fit- but I can't figure out which of the numerous invictas online are miyotas- for example amazon just says 'japanese automatic'. And most of the ebay listings don't say either. 
Also I am confused about dagaz parts. Some posts say his bezel inserts work, and some say they don't. I would obviously need either a bezel or an insert for my mod.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

makitmama said:


> guys, I hate to ask a similar question but I don't want to order the wrong parts. I want to do a BB homage, and use raffles vintage snowflake hands and plain milsub dial. Both of those are for DG2813. I saw in an earlier post that I need the miyota movement for these parts to fit- but I can't figure out which of the numerous invictas online are miyotas- for example amazon just says 'japanese automatic'. And most of the ebay listings don't say either.
> Also I am confused about dagaz parts. Some posts say his bezel inserts work, and some say they don't. I would obviously need either a bezel or an insert for my mod.


I believe that all of the current 8926es come with Seiko NH36A movements. Raffles doesn't have any dials for the NH35A, just ETA and DG2813. I believe the same goes for Helenarou. For the Invicta, you'll need to get them from Dagaz or Yobokies.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Amazon doesn't sell with miyota. Its all with NH35 now. Raffles hands will not fit, neither the dials, yobokies and dagaz dials and hands will fit. Basically any dial and hands for Seiko. As for the bezel try original Rolex submariner bezel. Inside diameter to be 30.7mm or 30.8mm both will work, you wont realize the difference.

Dagaz or yobokies bezels will not fit and nobody says their bezels will fit.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

On eBay you have to look for the jewel count (21 for Miyota, 24 for NH35) and get a pic of the back to confirm its a miyota.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

thanks those answers help. And if I find one with a Miyota movement and get the raffles hands/dial, where should I go for a bezel?


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ken's one-stop shopping - as raffles' rollie sub style bezel inserts will fit too. Just make sure not to get the Seamaster flat ones.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Ken is a one stop shop, but if he doesn't have what you want you can try this. eBay "16610 bezel insert." That matches up nicely.

Sent via Lumia


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

So this has been bugging me for a while, why does everyone use a_ file_ to remove the engraving on the side of the case? Why not a dremel tool with stone or sanding attachment? Or a sanding block?

A file seem's so clumsy to me.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> So this has been bugging me for a while, why does everyone use a_ file_ to remove the engraving on the side of the case? Why not a dremel tool with stone or sanding attachment? Or a sanding block?
> 
> A file seem's so clumsy to me.


You have a better chance to keep the filing straight and flat with a file.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> So this has been bugging me for a while, why does everyone use a_ file_ to remove the engraving on the side of the case? Why not a dremel tool with stone or sanding attachment? Or a sanding block?
> 
> A file seem's so clumsy to me.


Because a file is the right tool for the job. The surface is likely to end up wavy if you use a Dremel with it's relatively small diameter drums. It also takes forever with a Dremel, and it's easy to slip and nick something you don't want to remove. A sanding block is too big to see what you're doing. A file, which is long, yet narrow, is perfect.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Don Logan said:


> So this has been bugging me for a while, why does everyone use a_ file_ to remove the engraving on the side of the case? Why not a dremel tool with stone or sanding attachment? Or a sanding block?
> 
> A file seem's so clumsy to me.


I used a Dremel with a sandpaper roll. I did that on my 1st 8926 mod and just left it on there for the second. I never see it while I'm wearing it and I don't really know why everyone makes such a big deal hating it. OTOH, if grinding the case takes your modding "up to the next level", as it did mine, by all means go for it.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

I used a dremel as well. First time, I did it by hand - that's for the birds.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

I used a dremel stone bit. Worked perfectly well


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

By the way i have got the movement adjusted and calibrated. It has only gained 0.5 seconds in 4 days wearing. I think thats incredible for the value. No need to mention it only cost me 2,5 usd for adjustment at local watchmaker.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Bugra said:


> Amazon doesn't sell with miyota. Its all with NH35 now. Raffles hands will not fit, neither the dials, yobokies and dagaz dials and hands will fit. Basically any dial and hands for Seiko. As for the bezel try original Rolex submariner bezel. Inside diameter to be 30.7mm or 30.8mm both will work, you wont realize the difference.
> 
> Dagaz or yobokies bezels will not fit and nobody says their bezels will fit.


A couple of weeks ago I bought an 8926 from Amazon and received one brand new with the Miyota 8215 movement. Turned out okay because I'm now doing a mod with Raffles dial and hands, but was weird because I've bought several from Amazon over the past two years and have always received the NH35A.


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Added a new bezel insert. I painted the pip triangle red for a vintage look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

This red triangle, looks awesome. Can you pm me the paint you painted it with?

I Changed the bezel to black with gold accents...


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

And without the crown guards.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Bugra said:


> This red triangle, looks awesome. Can you pm me the paint you painted it with?


Thanks, Bugra. I was going to pm you, but then thought, hey why not just add the pics here. Others may be interested too:









Some basic supplies including a new bezel insert from ebay (search 16610 bezel insert), a hobby knife, and some red paint. Note: look for a paint designed for metals like aluminium. I used a basic spray paint, but it hasn't been as durable as I would have preferred. I've had to touch it up already.









I also used a water proof adhesive, paint brush to aid in applying the adhesive, and tweezers to handle the pip.









Slipped the hobby knife between the bezel insert and the crystal and popped it right off.

The pip of the new ebay bezel insert pushed out through the back of the bezel. I wanted to paint the triangle only, but not the pip. DUH!









I taped the bezel with painters tape. One lesson I learned for future mods is to hold the spray paint can at least 12in away. If you hold it too close, the paint wicks under the tape. The tape should be removed while the paint is still tacky. I waited about 20mins, but read the directions on the paint you use.









I gorilla glue'd the pip to the insert, and the insert to the bezel. Another lesson: don't use too much glue. A little goes a long way.

I taped up the watch overnight while the adhesive cured.









Voila!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

My repaired 8926 wearing its glorious new Tropic 19 crystal.


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

I have a question that one asked in another thread, my invicta with the mg 35a is non hacking. The second hand continues to spin when crown is pulled. Isn't it supposed to hack? And the wind feature, how do I know if it's winding or not. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

heres a picture of my movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Thugjustice said:


> I have a question that one asked in another thread, my invicta with the mg 35a is non hacking. The second hand continues to spin when crown is pulled. Isn't it supposed to hack? And the wind feature, how do I know if it's winding or not. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the NH35a is supposed to hack. The NH25a doesn't, but your photo obviously shows the 35a. Is it still under Invicta's warranty?

As to winding, it the natural position you get when you unscrew the crown. You should feel a slight resistance when you're winding (clockwise) it. For comparison, spin the crown when its in time setting position. You really shouldn't feel anything at all.

Sent via Lumia


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

Thank you and I appreciate the response. Actually it does hack. I didn't have it pulled all the way to the time setting, so thankfully everything is all good now. Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Started another for the long weekend, this time it a no crown guard mod as well as Invicta removal.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Nicely shaved. Looks like a good start.

Sent via Lumia


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

Anyone have any insight as to bezel replacements for the 8926? I read somewhere the rolex 16800 bezel inserts fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not sure about the 16800, but I know the 16610 insert fits nicely.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> I'm not sure about the 16800, but I know the 16610 insert fits nicely.


Same here, always used a 16610 bezel.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Nicely shaved. Looks like a good start.
> 
> Sent via Lumia


Not sure I'll try this again, it's a lot of work to smooth the guards down also while making it symmetrical. If I do try again I'll invest in a belt sander.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

TheWraith said:


> Not sure I'll try this again, it's a lot of work to smooth the guards down also while making it symmetrical. If I do try again I'll invest in a belt sander.


It takes a lot of patience and a careful eye. You did well.

Sent via Lumia


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Here is the finished case for now, decided to go full brushed instead of polished although I need to decide whether this one will go blue snowflake or the next one with crown guards. 

















Need to work on that ding on the left lug from PO.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Arrgh! Y'all are a bunch of enabling enablers! Thanks to this thread I won a 8926 with a last second hail mary ebay bid ($66), and now, after agonizing over which dial to match the red bezel I ordered off ebay -the fifty five fathoms date dial from Yokobies or a Dagaz blue date dial or go the full bb tribute route, I just ordered a Dagaz rose gold bb tribute dial and hands.


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

I'm not a watch fixer or anything. I just got my third variation of the 8926 and I love these watches. How technically complicated is it to do all the dual and hand changings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

TheWraith said:


> Here is the finished case for now, decided to go full brushed instead of polished although I need to decide whether this one will go blue snowflake or the next one with crown guards.


Wow, this turned out great, good work!:-!


----------



## mxm (May 21, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Arrgh! Y'all are a bunch of enabling enablers! Thanks to this thread I won a 8926 with a last second hail mary ebay bid ($66), and now, after agonizing over which dial to match the red bezel I ordered off ebay -the fifty five fathoms date dial from Yokobies or a Dagaz blue date dial or go the full bb tribute route, I just ordered a Dagaz rose gold bb tribute dial and hands.


Hi you all!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've always heard/read that the Seiko bezel inserts don't fit on the 8926 bezel.
It should be a Rolex submariner type, as far as I know...


----------



## mxm (May 21, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> Here is the finished case for now, decided to go full brushed instead of polished although I need to decide whether this one will go blue snowflake or the next one with crown guards.


Nice work!
I did this once a long time ago, and I know what it takes without the proper tools.
Looks great.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

mxm said:


> Hi you all!
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've always heard/read that the Seiko bezel inserts don't fit on the 8926 bezel.
> It should be a Rolex submariner type, as far as I know...


Thanks for looking out, I actually ordered a 16610 bezel off ebay, I only ordered the dial and hands from Dagaz, pretty sure those will be ok with the 8926.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mxm (May 21, 2014)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Thanks for looking out, I actually ordered a 16610 bezel off ebay, I only ordered the dial and hands from Dagaz, pretty sure those will be ok with the 8926.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh, yes, anything that fits the Seiko 4R36 will go with the NH35A in the Invicta.
They're the same movement.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Thugjustice said:


> I'm not a watch fixer or anything. I just got my third variation of the 8926 and I love these watches. How technically complicated is it to do all the dual and hand changings?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's hard to answer, as people have different skills and abilities.

I haven't modded this model, but I have done some work on other watches. I find some parts tricky (putting the hands on in particular) but still not impossible, and I would still advise anybody not to be put off.

The only way to know is to try, you might make some mistakes along the way, but the results can be worth it.


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

I'm pretty tempted to try. I mainly want to add a new dial. Any suggestions on size, websites that have some. And tools that I would need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Thugjustice said:


> I'm pretty tempted to try. I mainly want to add a new dial. Any suggestions on size, websites that have some. And tools that I would need.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll make it easy for ya! Follow my thread 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-you-want-mod-invicta-submariner-8926ob-c-my-write-up-1023386.html


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the link. That really does make things a lot simpler and easie to understand. 

Next question, is there a domed saphire or saphire for that matter that will got the invicta?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

Trying to hind done snowflake hands on dagaz for nh35a. Not sure if any of those fit. I'm kind of at a loss. This will be my first attempt at a mod of a snowflake with a twist, my personal idea. Stay tuned. But forst I need the hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

And.... Where can I find tinted back crystal for the case back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Thugjustice said:


> Trying to hind done snowflake hands on dagaz for nh35a. Not sure if any of those fit. I'm kind of at a loss. This will be my first attempt at a mod of a snowflake with a twist, my personal idea. Stay tuned. But forst I need the hands.


Any of Dagaz' snowflake hands that say they are for Seiko will fit the NH35A.


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

Thank uou


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

I need some help folks. I'm way too on the broke side to buy my own omega casino royale edition. Can someone help me put together a hommage of sorts using an 8926 case and movements nh35a. I say hommage but I mean I want to get as close to it as possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

here is the watch I'm in love with and want to try to achieve

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I've got your bezel insert. It's not exact, but pretty close and gets the job done.










It fits the 8926

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

That's a nice bezel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

No idea where you would acquire hands and a dial that look like the 007 Seamaster.


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

Okay. I have my bezel picked out, the hands too. Just need to find somewhere to purchase luminous hour markers. Anyone have suggestions. I'm having a buddy do a custom industrial strength vibyl for me and I'll adhere it to my current invicta dial. Just need the markers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Remove the markers from the invicta dial, you will need to do this anyway, then glue them to the new dial face.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

That's actually a good idea. I feel dumb now. Haha. Would simple kraut glue work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd use epoxy and a tooth pic. Might be over kill, but it won't be under kill. Just don't use super glue or anything like it because it will dry white and crusty making the margin for error much smaller


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

well, I have assembled a couple of Chinese and Russian watches, disassembled, cleaned, et cetera. So I started my 8926 BB mod today with confidence, but the gods did not smile upon my efforts. I ground down the_ invicta_ on the case side without problems or scratching the bezel. Then, I got the case back off, no problem. Got the crown stem off without problems. Was preparing to move forward and realized that the movement had a significant amount of winding from the casework I had done. So, while I was waiting for the removed movement to wind down, I figured I'd tackle the cyclops. And the bezel insert. 
All went down the toilet starting there.... I could not get the cyclops off, and kept chipping it's edge. After multiple tries, I succeeded in stabbing myself with the scalpel, which made me angry. Note to self- don't do watch work angry! So, I got overaggressive with the heat and cracked my crystal. The bezel insert is still in place, although gouged pretty good. I now have a bloody hand, and the watch is still running.

drat it! I have all these pretty hands and dials, and now I have to wait for a new crystal.

I ordered multiples of everything because I couldn't decide from the web pix what the colors were actually like, and which bezel I would like the most. Anyone got any input? First shot is uncharged lume, second is charged lume.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi where are the dials from?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry the crystal is being a jerk, but your parts collection is making me giddy. The red seconds hand is a must either way.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Another pic as I wait patiently for Dagaz break to end and I can order parts....


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I have assembled all of the parts to put together my first 8926 mod.

I live in San Jose, ca and am looking for a fellow enthusiast who has some knowledge and tools to partner with in putting this thing together. The only foreseeable thing I still need is a movement spacer ring and dial dots to adhere the dial to the movement.









The case is grinded and polished down sans the invicta logo, and I have a new gmt movement complete with hands and sapphire crystal.

Any one want to help?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegon (May 24, 2013)

So many great Black Bay mods in here. I had originally gotten an SKX007 to mod last fall, and it's just been sitting in the box. I can't do the work myself, so I was going to look for someone to handle it for me. This 8926 version looks so good, though. Think I could do a swap with someone??


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

the two central ones are from raffles, the one with the numerals is off a goodwill donor.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Sorry the crystal is being a jerk, but your parts collection is making me giddy. The red seconds hand is a must either way.


I fell IN LOVE with the seconds hand when I saw it- not sure it will fit but hope it will. Just ordered the BB hands/dial from Dagaz as they are now in stock again, but I plan to go ahead and finish this mod. My entire family may get custom watches for the holidays.

I now am resisting getting another couple of bezels and using one of my hand-etched copper dials, or one of the porcelain dials I made last week. Or maybe even the vintage porcelain pocketwatch dial I just found that will fit. Jelliottz, you have been a great enabler!!


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

makitmama said:


> I now am resisting getting another couple of bezels and using one of my hand-etched copper dials, *or one of the porcelain dials I made last week*. Or maybe even the vintage porcelain pocketwatch dial I just found that will fit. Jelliottz, you have been a great enabler!!


On a serious note, please please post a tutorial on how you make porcelain dials! I would thoroughly enjoy this!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

makitmama said:


> View attachment 1513122


I like the 3-6-9 dial and the bezel right next to it. Can't wait to see how it comes together!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

This is an interim mod. I'm still finishing up a case without crown guards, will probably order a blue bezel insert. Just wanted to see how the new Jake BB dial looks.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

so far I have done cold porcelain and cured it here(cold porcelain doesn't need a kiln to fire it), and done some others and had a friend fire them for me. All these have been painted with with either sumi-e or done in pale glazes. I had eye surgery and can't do glass work anymore, so several years ago I had gotten rid of my kiln, enamels, etc. I wish now I'd kept it all!
Recently I have also done some etched and enameled dials(torch fired), some true cloisonne dials, and some oddball dials. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/help-me-choose-dial-tell-me-i-am-just-too-ambitious-1031153.html and https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/beijing-diy-kit-v1-2-a-1035271.html both have some pics. 
I realize they aren't much good yet, but I learn more all the time. I actually got pretty good at the miniature sumi-e, and I love some of the 15 or so copper dials I have made. Right now on my workbench are a copper dial I flame-painted, some more etched, and some painted dials.
I am convinced that for an enamel or cloisonne dial that the watch is built around the dial. I cannot do a dial that is not at least 4mm thick and these won't fit in any cases I have tried.

any input is gratefully received.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

This is coming from zero experience or knowledge but what if you applied porcelain to a substrate. The goal would be thin yet strong, like fiber glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

makitmama said:


> the two central ones are from raffles, the one with the numerals is off a goodwill donor.


Does Raffles Dials fit when you cut the feets? I mean is the diameter okay to fit in the case with NH35A

My second Invicta is on the way, I'm thinking of putting Dagaz Mariner but it is sold out.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

The dial fits as it should but the part of the case that contacts the dial was a little constricted and covered part of the second indicators. I I sanded down that part and it works fine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

So the feet fits ? Can you show me which part you sanded down?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Where this second hand is pointing is where I had to sand down. It was too narrow and covered too much of the dial.

The dial fits perfect, was just covered too much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh I see but usually it covers to the end. Am I wrong? Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

The problem was the indices on the dial for the seconds were being covered by the lip that I sanded back a little bit. I'll show you what I mean:








After sanding it down, there is barely any if any at all room outside of the indices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

ok this is a newbie to modding question. My new crystal is the same size as the case- not smaller so you can slip it into place. Do I have to get a case press to put this in? or do I have the wrong size crystal? it says _Tropic 19 fits 5512, 5513, 6358a, 6540, t9401, 7106, 7928_

or do I need one of those many-fingered crystal grippers?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

makitmama said:


> ok this is a newbie to modding question. My new crystal is the same size as the case- not smaller so you can slip it into place. Do I have to get a case press to put this in? or do I have the wrong size crystal? it says _Tropic 19 fits 5512, 5513, 6358a, 6540, t9401, 7106, 7928_
> 
> or do I need one of those many-fingered crystal grippers?


If its really a close fit, throw the crystal in the freezer for a few minutes. It should shrink the plastic down a bit.

You can also pull out the gasket and glue the crystal in.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> If its really a close fit, throw the crystal in the freezer for a few minutes. It should shrink the plastic down a bit.
> 
> You can also pull out the gasket and glue the crystal in.


Mod Ninja strikes again. ;-)


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Custom said:


> The problem was the indices on the dial for the seconds were being covered by the lip that I sanded back a little bit. I'll show you what I mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fine, did you want space between the indices and the ring?


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

247Nino said:


> Looks fine, did you want space between the indices and the ring?


The ring was hiding a majority of the indices making them look tiny. This way they are at least visible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Broke my first 8926 from Amazon in two weeks adjusting the regulator. Good thing they accepted my return. That let me search for this one.
Sniped this one for $51shipped. Ordered a Red Insert from Raffles and I already have a crystal... Hmm BB coming? Not sure about a leather strap though.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

247Nino said:


> View attachment 1518101
> 
> Broke my first 8926 from Amazon in two weeks adjusting the regulator. Good thing they accepted my return. That let me search for this one.
> Sniped this one for $51shipped. Ordered a Red Insert from Raffles and I already have a crystal... Hmm BB coming? Not sure about a leather strap though.


AMAZING job with the crown guards!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Custom said:


> The ring was hiding a majority of the indices making them look tiny. This way they are at least visible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So my understanding is you only sanded Second Hand, and did not touch the dial at all?

As far as I know Tropic 19 is 29.5mm. Invicta original is 30mm


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I didn't sand the second hand or the dial. I sanded the case where the second hand was pointing in that picture. I wanted to trim back the case to expose more dial. The dial fits perfectly, it's just that the case was covering the second markers on the dial.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Any one interested in putting my GMT project together? I don't have the time to put it together any time soon. I can compensate you with the nh35a movement that came in it, it's brand new. I have all of the parts minus a spacer ring for the movement. Let me know!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

OK guys, here is my BB mod. It took me longer to get the bezel wire in than all the other work combined. I am debating swapping the hands back out for the yellow(the same color as the indices).
Note that I couldn't use the beautiful second hand I got- it just didn't fit, as the mounting stem on it was more square than round. I tried reshaping it without success. So I took the invicta second hand, trimmed it, mixed up paint to match the bezel, and repainted it. I wanted the white pip on the second hand that matched the pearl in the bezel.

not too bad for my first complete mod... what do ya'll think? no, there isn't dust in it- that is from outside. And I also made the strap for this mod.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

makitmama said:


> View attachment 1520298


Wow, that's hot! Especially on that strap. Well done.


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

makitmama said:


> View attachment 1520299
> View attachment 1520298


Looks great but are your hands misaligned for the photo?


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks great! 

Is that a yellow lume dial from Raffles?

I was curious how the yellow lume looks like, photos on his website aren't that good...


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I also wonder if this is the dial from Raffles? If yes, how is the lume?

I have Submariner Tritium Orange dial from Raffles, there is nearly no lume at all. Not sure if this is the way it is or a fault. Below is the dial I have;


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

I had both the yellow lume and orange lume from raffles, as well as yellow, orange, and white hands. This watch has the yellow lume and the white hands, and the bezel is burgundy with gold indices.


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

So does the yellow lume glow? Or is it just yellow?


----------



## Misterclean16 (Jun 1, 2014)

I started my first project yesterday. I'm wanting to make a milsib/vintage sub homage. Something sterile, and beat to hell. I'll be working in Brazil for a while, so I want something with character, that people who know will say "hey that's cool" and everyone else will just ignore. So, I picked up a pretty much mint 8926 from a friend that never wore it, and got to work.

Busted out the Dremel and started hitting the Invicta engraving on the side. That turned out pretty decent, then I decided to removed the CGs. Removed the tube, and got to grinding. It's still not exactly where I want it, I plan on hitting it with the dremel with the sanding drum some more to get the curve a little smoother. Still, not bad for a first time.



















Went ahead and did some case and bracelet ageing, threw them ina box with some nails, coins, rocks, etc and got to shaking while watching The Wire (awesome show, BTW). That's why in the pics everything is dented and beat up looking, it's the look I'm going for.

Then the problems started. Tried to remove the bezel. I've never experienced something so stubborn. Knocked a nasty gash in my finger when the removal tool slipped.







Brutal.

But it was sort of worth it, I guess. Because I was able to deburr the edges of the midcase better, and I needed to get the insert out anyway to age it. Worked the insert with bleach and some sandpaper to give it a nice aged rough look.










Next task: Remove the cyclops, so I can wear the thing until my parts arrive. No freaking way. This thing has got to be fused to the case. Chisel, lighter, acetone, I tried it all and nothing doing. Finally decided to call it a day, and left it soaking in a jar of acetone on the back porch. Maybe it'll come off before my T19 comes in, but I doubt it. I really wanted to mod the stock dial and hands last night. But that stupid movement is STILL going. I took the rotor off yesterday morning. If it ever stops, I'll clip the wings of the seconds hand, remove the invicta name, and bake it to yellow it up some. Then I'll throw it together until parts arrive.

So here's where I sit now:










Ordered Raffle's gilt milsub bond sterile dial (the explorer style) and gilt merc hands. I plan on doing a little dial painting and varnishing when I get them to try and get a more tropical look. I think with the T19 and an aged case it should look pretty decent I'll be sure to post some pics when I get there.


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks like some good progress there! Can't wait to see it finished!



Misterclean16 said:


> Next task: Remove the cyclops, so I can wear the thing until my parts arrive. No freaking way. This thing has got to be fused to the case. Chisel, lighter, acetone, I tried it all and nothing doing. Finally decided to call it a day, and left it soaking in a jar of acetone on the back porch.


I used a mini torch or z-plus loaded zippo torch lighter. Pulse the flame onto it for about 8-9 seconds, glue will turn white and you can lightly tap the cyclops off.


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

trikpa said:


> So does the yellow lume glow? Or is it just yellow?


I have the orange version and it's pretty weak, I can only guess that the yellow is around the same. The white snowflake that I put on my bagel is pretty bright, almost like lumibrite.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

247Nino said:


> I have the orange version and it's pretty weak, I can only guess that the yellow is around the same. The white snowflake that I put on my bagel is pretty bright, almost like lumibrite.


Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Misterclean16 said:


> Next task: Remove the cyclops, so I can wear the thing until my parts arrive. No freaking way. This thing has got to be fused to the case. Chisel, lighter, acetone, I tried it all and nothing doing. Finally decided to call it a day, and left it soaking in a jar of acetone on the back porch. Maybe it'll come off before my T19 comes in, but I doubt it. I really wanted to mod the stock dial and hands last night. But that stupid movement is STILL going. I took the rotor off yesterday morning. If it ever stops, I'll clip the wings of the seconds hand, remove the invicta name, and bake it to yellow it up some. Then I'll throw it together until parts arrive.


Tip for removing the crystal ;

1-First you need to take the crystal off the case
2-Light a powerfull flame. I.E : Blowtorch, Cigar Lighter, Oil Lamp. Depending on the power of heat, keep the glass far as much as you can. But make sure it gets the heat.
3-Hold the glass with tweezers and start moving the glass on the flame. Make sure you keep moving/turning the glass so everywhere gets the heat. Do not directly heat the cycplops.
4-Cyclops will fall in 10 seconds.

This is not my technique. My local watchmaker did this.

I actually told him "they say it's hard to remove the cyclops" he smiled and did this and it fell in 10 secs.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Misterclean16 said:


> Then the problems started. Tried to remove the bezel. I've never experienced something so stubborn. Knocked a nasty gash in my finger when the removal tool slipped.


It's easier to remove the insert first. Then it's trivial to remove the bezel.


----------



## Misterclean16 (Jun 1, 2014)

So, what is everyone doing with the crown and tube? I was thinking about sanding the stamping off the end, to make it sterile, but that's as far as I've thought it through. Kind of worried the crown will look funny, without the CG. Also, is there a gasket on the inside of the crown? I don't remember seeing one on the tube.

If there's no gasket, what are yall doing to maintain water tightness?

the tube presses in really tight (I'll have to heat the case to get press it in, it seems.) But I'll still use an 2 part marine epoxy when I do.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey guys, so... Time to share my first ever 8926 BB mod. Had a few minor hiccups, getting the caseback off the first time proved to be quite a challenge, it was sealed way TIGHT, I stabbed myself in the finger getting the cyclops off, and I broke my Dagaz snowflake second hand after letting frustration get the best of me and applying way too much pressure trying to get it to stick to the pinion... But, overall, VERY pleased with my end result, and with the lessons learned this time my next mod should go much more smoothly.

I hope.

Parts used:
Invicta 8926
Dagaz BB rose gold tribute dial and hands
Ebay seller Wholesaleoutlet990 red 16610 bezel insert
Generic red .20mm seconds hand sourced from local watch supplier, Somal Watch

Other mods: filed Invicta logo off case and bracelet

Enough talk, here's a pic:









I hereby christen thee my new official daily beater.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ It looks great! I like the red second hand. Differentiates it.


----------



## Misterclean16 (Jun 1, 2014)

I like that red hand, Looks good, keep it!

I just decided to use the stock crown and tube. I was right though, I'll ahve to epoxy it in, the keyless spring is actually strong enough to knock the tube out of the case. No problem, but I'll wait til later.

Aged the dial a little, but got my heat gun too close. Good thing it was practice! Tried to bake the stock hands @450, after 30 minutes and no browning, I gave up. I was acble to knock the cyclops off the crystal. But I couldn't figure out how to press the crystal back into the case without screwing up the white gasket. So basically, everything is just mocked up right now (can't put the bezel on yet, need it off to seal the crystal well). The T19 will be here Thursday, and I'll hopefully be able to press it in with no issues. If I can, sealing it will be no problem. Then I can finally put the bezel ring back on and wear the thing. Here's a pic of everything mocked up










Looks good enough to wear IMO, and definitely feel good about it being my first time. Really excited about the new hands, dial and plexi.


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Misterclean16 said:


> So, what is everyone doing with the crown and tube? I was thinking about sanding the stamping off the end, to make it sterile, but that's as far as I've thought it through. Kind of worried the crown will look funny, without the CG. Also, is there a gasket on the inside of the crown? I don't remember seeing one on the tube.
> 
> If there's no gasket, what are yall doing to maintain water tightness?
> 
> the tube presses in really tight (I'll have to heat the case to get press it in, it seems.) But I'll still use an 2 part marine epoxy when I do.


Sterile crown
There is a gasket inside the crown.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Couple more wristies. Gonna throw it on some leather eventually, but really enjoying the steel bracelet right now.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*A Thought on Invicta 8926 Crown Tubes*

There seems to be a variety of experiences regarding the crown tube. Hard to remove vs. easy to remove. Hard to reinsert vs. easy to reinsert vs. so easy that it falls out.

FWIW, mine was relatively easy (once I figured out how) to press out from the inside, using the blunt end of a drill bit inserted from inside of the case to push against the inner edge of the crown tube. A vice with wooden jaws (and a hole for the crown tube to be pushed into) did the actual pressing.

What I'm wondering about though is the big difference in reinsertion. For those of you where the crown tube is so loose that it falls out (or the winding stem spring pushes it out), I wonder if you removed too much material from the case when removing the crown guards, so that when the crown tube is reinserted, there's not as much case for it to grip?

When I did my Invicta mod, I left the plateau which the threaded portion of the crown tube originally seated against, to ensure that there would be plenty of case for the tube to grab, and also to ensure that the tube would be at exactly the same depth as before (since the crown stem has been adjusted for that depth).









When I reinserted my crown tube, I pressed it in lightly by hand, and then used the same wood jawed vice to press it all the way back in. It certainly has shown no signs of moving.


----------



## Misterclean16 (Jun 1, 2014)

So my T19 is here, and it's too tight. There's plenty of room without the gasket, but with, I can't get the thing in, Any tips or tricks? Tried putting the plexi in the freezer, but still nothing. Maybe heating the case and putting the plexi in the freezer? Sand down the ring or the gasket? What did y'all do?

nevermind, I was able to get it. Just had to have patience with the press.

and pics: still waiting for the JB weld to cure, so the crown isn't screwed in yet., the bezel is temp until I get that sweet red pip from jelliottz (thanks again, man!) Also, still waiting for the new dial and hands. Please excuse the dirty plexi, I forgot to clean it in my excitement of putting it all back together.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Just FYI, but I didn't use the gasket when I glued in my Tropic 19. I thought glue and a gasket would be counter productive. Your watch looks great.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Misterclean16 said:


> So my T19 is here, and it's too tight. There's plenty of room without the gasket, but with, I can't get the thing in, Any tips or tricks? Tried putting the plexi in the freezer, but still nothing. Maybe heating the case and putting the plexi in the freezer? Sand down the ring or the gasket? What did y'all do?
> 
> nevermind, I was able to get it. Just had to have patience with the press.
> 
> and pics: still waiting for the JB weld to cure, so the crown isn't screwed in yet., the bezel is temp until I get that sweet red pip from jelliottz (thanks again, man!) Also, still waiting for the new dial and hands. Please excuse the dirty plexi, I forgot to clean it in my excitement of putting it all back together.


It looks great. I'm excited to see the finished product. Bezel insert should arrive by Saturday. Dropped it in the mail today. Enjoy!


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

a blast to the trip cabinet...

errr a trip to the blast cabinet...


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm hoping someone can educate me a little here...


Recently I ordered a set of hands from Yobokies and when I did I described the part just as "Seiko" hands. They arrived yesterday and was able to mount the hour hand without any issue but I could not, for the life of me get the minute hand on. Upon close inspection it looked like the hand was being deformed by the post because the ID was too small on the hand itself - but I could have had it slightly misaligned when I made the first press attempt and messed it up that way.

So, thinking I might have an I.D. issue I decided to see if I could "widen" it a bit by rotating it around on a tweezer and wound up destroying the arm - but was able to successfully mount it after that.

My question is directly related to me trying to understand what I need to order - in NO way does this have anything to do with the quality or service provided by Yobokies. He is an expert, I am a beginner, and if I had to guess I'd say I am the one who messed this whole thing up by not knowing what I'm doing.

That said, I've mounted and removed the original Invicta hands a couple of times without any issue as this watch goes under various modifications so I'm a little concerned that I may not have been specific enough when I ordered. Has anyone spec'd any hands for this watch from Harold and can tell me what I should ask for? From searching around WUS, it looks like I need 150/89 hands and I've found some 150/90's locally - would those work? 

What are you guys using? I noticed Dagaz doesn't list the NH26 in the description for his hands but does list it for use with his dials. Does this movement need a special size or something?

Any thoughts or info is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I've never bought hands from Harold. I've bought from Jake (10watches.com) and Esslinger. Jake's hands fit very tightly but I found the .90mm minutes hand too loose with the Esslinger sets. I inquired with Essinger and the reply I got was that OEM Seiko hands are actually .88mm. I used my tweezers to put a bit of a squeeze on the rim left by the punch...errr, broach. Hope that helps.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

I assume you mean NH35A, not NH26? The Seiko hands I ordered from Dagaz (10watches.com) fit perfectly on my NH35A powered Invicta.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> I assume you mean NH35A, not NH26? The Seiko hands I ordered from Dagaz (10watches.com) fit perfectly on my NH35A powered Invicta.


Yes, thanks and sorry for the oversight! Typing before coffee this am...


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

New Mod- sort of a homage for a Rolex Yacht Master- no sapphire/ruby/emerald markers or 18k gold everywhere, but I like it. This is an 8926 with the original bezel, handmade dial, original Invicta hands and indicators, and handmade strap. 
It took about 5 tries to make a dial without breaking, chipping, flaking or throwing it against the wall. This is shell disk that I shaved down on the back until very thin, cut to size, and then attached over an Invicta dial from another 8926. I took off the indicators, attached the shell slice, and reapplied the indicators.

I won't go into the difficulties that arose during this mod, but let me tell you.... I am going back to nice premade dials from raffles and yobokies:-d.

BTW it is IMPOSSIBLE to capture this dial with my iphone. It varies from nearly white to nearly black, and teal/purple depending on the light and angle.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

makitmama said:


> New Mod- sort of a homage for a Rolex Yacht Master- no sapphire/ruby/emerald markers or 18k gold everywhere, but I like it. This is an 8926 with the original bezel, handmade dial, original Invicta hands and indicators, and handmade strap.
> It took about 5 tries to make a dial without breaking, chipping, flaking or throwing it against the wall. This is shell disk that I shaved down on the back until very thin, cut to size, and then attached over an Invicta dial from another 8926. I took off the indicators, attached the shell slice, and reapplied the indicators.
> 
> I won't go into the difficulties that arose during this mod, but let me tell you.... I am going back to nice premade dials from raffles and yobokies:-d.
> ...


Wow! I can't believe you made this dial. I wouldn't know where to start. I really dig that you kept the original markers and hands. Good call on clipping the seconds hand's wings. This looks like something Invicta made. I mean that in a positive way. As in, this looks straight from the factory. Nicely done.

I really like the strap too, but I'm not sure if its right for this watch. I think something a little less distressed would work better. A simple black strap with white stitching.

Either way, great job on putting this together!


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

makitmama said:


> New Mod- sort of a homage for a Rolex Yacht Master- no sapphire/ruby/emerald markers or 18k gold everywhere, but I like it. This is an 8926 with the original bezel, handmade dial, original Invicta hands and indicators, and handmade strap.
> It took about 5 tries to make a dial without breaking, chipping, flaking or throwing it against the wall. This is shell disk that I shaved down on the back until very thin, cut to size, and then attached over an Invicta dial from another 8926. I took off the indicators, attached the shell slice, and reapplied the indicators.
> 
> I won't go into the difficulties that arose during this mod, but let me tell you.... I am going back to nice premade dials from raffles and yobokies:-d.
> ...


That is now the best Invicta ever made.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

oh, but I took the Invicta off the side- so it isn't an Invicta anymore. I have ordered another strap- this one is the only 20mm I have and I don't have any time to make one. 
I want to get my TBB mod finished- I just can't get the I&^%&^ bezel wire fixed, and have given up and ordered spring wire to make another. 

Next project in the pipeline is a distressed dial... maybe to pair with a blue bezel...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

HUGE thanks to John over at JRA Customs (AKA gooniesiv on eBay) for putting together this awesome 8926OB mod for me


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

Can someone point me to some colored case back glass for an 8926


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

And how about the rotor. I'm looking at several omega and rolex vintage rotors that are quite beautiful. But how do I be sure of size? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Thugjustice said:


> Can someone point me to some colored case back glass for an 8926
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you seen any? I personally haven't seen a coloured glass display back. If you have any picture please post them and somebody could possibly identify the source.



Thugjustice said:


> And how about the rotor. I'm looking at several omega and rolex vintage rotors that are quite beautiful. But how do I be sure of size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't just swap rotors from different movements. Your Invicta will already have one, and you can have this coated. I'd check with a watchmaker before having it decorated as this could affect the mass or the balance of the rotor.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Thugjustice said:


> Can someone point me to some colored case back glass for an 8926
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could always go to the auto parts store and buy some colored window tint. Buy one of those tools that can cut a perfect circle (someone please add the name for me), cut out the size circle you need, and apply it to the inside of the case back. Voila! You have a colored display case back.

As to the original question, I've never seen them for sale before.


----------



## Thugjustice (May 19, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> You could always go to the auto parts store and buy some colored window tint. Buy one of those tools that can cut a perfect circle (someone please add the name for me), cut out the size circle you need, and apply it to the inside of the case back. Voila! You have a colored display case back.
> 
> As to the original question, I've never seen them for sale before.


Never thought about tiny. That will do nicely. As for the rotors, I've found several on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone found a solid case back that fits? Any chance one of the other sub knock's off would?


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> You could always go to the auto parts store and buy some colored window tint. Buy one of those tools that can cut a perfect circle (someone please add the name for me), cut out the size circle you need, and apply it to the inside of the case back. Voila! You have a colored display case back.
> 
> As to the original question, I've never seen them for sale before.


That's a great idea actually!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Bugra said:


> That's a great idea actually!


I made it up on the spot, but thank you. ;-)


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

AutoZone employee: So whatch'er' buyin' this here tintin' stuff four?
Watch Modder: To tint the see through case back on the watch I'm building. Can't wait!
AutoZone employee: Wut?

"No AutoZone employees were hurt during the making of this non-discriminatory, non-profiling, non-stereotyping conversation"


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Just got another 8926 and got the below dial as well.

Do you guys think I should keep the original hands or swap? If yes what would you suggest to swap the hands with?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Bugra said:


> Just got another 8926 and got the below dial as well.
> 
> Do you guys think I should keep the original hands or swap? If yes what would you suggest to swap the hands with?
> 
> View attachment 1534951


Hands along the lines of these are typical for that style of dial:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Maybe these? Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd do the white stiletto's. Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> Maybe these? Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


I'd love a set of those on my champagne Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor. I suppose a proper watchsmith could fit them to the 8215.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions!

I will share the modded photo soon.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Bugra said:


> Just got another 8926 and got the below dial as well.
> 
> Do you guys think I should keep the original hands or swap? If yes what would you suggest to swap the hands with?
> 
> View attachment 1534951


I ordered the exact same dial for mine recently, and I was torn between the Sinn style an sword hands. I ended up ordering the sword hands because he didn't really have a true MILSUB style. I'll probably use the dagaz hour hand and keep the minute hand from Invicta.

If I don't like it when it's done I'm going back for the Sinn style.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I ordered the exact same dial for mine recently, and I was torn between the Sinn style an sword hands. I ended up ordering the sword hands because he didn't really have a true MILSUB style. I'll probably use the dagaz hour hand and keep the minute hand from Invicta.
> 
> If I don't like it when it's done I'm going back for the Sinn style.


I'm also thinking to use Original Invicta Hands. I think it should well.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Did a bit of vintagizing to the dial of my Dagaz M.N. Snowflake Tribute.



















I have removed the bezel lume pip also since these shots were taken.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello folks and thanks for all the great info you've all shared on this topic. Thanks to you I've found a way to kill countless hours under a fair amount of stress while muttering profanity and keeping my login to PayPal active...oh yeah, and also wound up with a couple of pretty cool watches.

This ended up getting pretty long winded so scroll to the bottom if you'd like the short version.

I'm not sure how I got myself involved in this version of a "hobby" that is made up mostly of ruining watch parts and waiting for replacements from across the globe but somehow I did. I wish I'd have known that at my skill level every time I take a watch apart to tidy something up or make a tweak that I would invariably mess something else up - resulting in a vicious cycle - proving that this is a dark art and that there is indeed a devil (I stole that last part from somewhere, but the notion replays in my mind over and over again each time I remove the case back), and he hates watches.

Anyway, this is where it all started. Well actually, this thread is where it all started but the project started here:


I ordered the watch with ground domestic shipping the same day I ordered the dial from Dagaz. They both showed up on the same day so the Invicta never had a chance...

I actually managed to get the dial on with the original hands without much drama, giving me a false sense of confidence and great anticipation for the hands to arrive from Yobokies.


Check out that huge fingerprint on the INSIDE of the crystal.

While waiting for the hands, I moved on to the usual dis-Invictazing the case and bracelet:









Lacquer thinner on the rotor:





And messed around with straps:



So the hands show up, and from a previous post made here you can learn how I destroyed the minute hand.



It was around this point (I think) that I began to think that taking "before" photos was causing the bad luck that was preventing the "after" photos, and by this point I had a second 8926 on the way so I was reluctant to take many more. So the story should speed up a little now.

Thanks to nice folks at Ofrei, I was able to source some suitable hands for the second attempt. I read this recently somewhere here but had learned it previously: If possible, get two sets of hands: One to ruin accidentally, and one to actually maybe wind up on the watch.

Finally:



At this point I took a sigh of relief and really enjoyed the watch.

For about one day. I dropped it on the garage floor and the minute hand started to touch the second hand. No big deal, quick adjustment...and poked a hole in the lume of the hour hand. Back to Ofrei...in the meantime I took some Spackle and "plugged" the hole. I may not have to change the hand out if it stays put since it was 1) a small hole, 2) near the end where it mounts so it doesn't look bad at night, 3) I can't see it with my glasses on which is my litmus test for all my watch working QC checks.

As for the second one, it's in about the same state of semi-disrepair and I'm wearing it now. It has it's own similar yet totally different agonizing story but it's not quite finished being ruin...er modified yet.

Here's a quick glance though:



Thanks (if you made it this far) for reading and for all your posts and inspiration. We'll see how the Soki "vintage" something or other turns out once it shows up...

Take care all.


----------



## Misterclean16 (Jun 1, 2014)

my dial and hands came in today! my invicta mod is pretty much finished. The only thing I really need to do is jack with the bezel more, the spring still isnt in the channel properly. so no rotation right now.. but still, looks fantastic. prwtty happy with the way everything turned out.


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

My first Invicta was an 8929, banged my wrist on a desk and got tired of the gold after a week. Sold it. 
Second was an 8926OB from Amazon, it didn't keep time and stopped working on me.
Third was an exchange from Amazon, really couldn't justify the $89 entry to mod it. Returned that one.

This one found its way to me from eBay for $51 and didn't stay factory very long. 
Here she is.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

^Love what you did!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

here's my BB Heritage homage from John over at JRA Customs


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

^What kind of strap is that (if you don't mind me asking)? I've been looking for something similar.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Finally got around to finishing my Dagaz Milsub mod, and I think it could be a keeper.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

digivandig said:


> Finally got around to finishing my Dagaz Milsub mod, and I think it could be a keeper.


Beautiful. Looks as good as any MILSUB out there.


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Just took the Cyclops off my 8926. Was actually quite simple. There is a nice youtube video that shows you how to do it. I just put in an order for a new dial and hands from Dagaz. I'll post up pics when the mod is complete. It is not an homage mod. Just my creation. We'll see how it turns out!

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

digivandig said:


>


Sick plexi!


----------



## roninelh (Jan 11, 2014)

You guys inspired me to do my first mod, but when I got all the parts I chickened out and took it to a watch maker! Jake at 10watches sent me the wrong dial (wanted silver indicies)..... but I made due and feel pretty good about how it turned out. I used the invicta hour and min hands knowing that they were a little more green than white compared to the dial markers and second hand, but I think they pop off the dial well. I of course removed all the rubbish branding from the case and bracelet.

I used a 2mm thick domed mineral crystal.


----------



## roninelh (Jan 11, 2014)

FYI, the nice solid end link bracelet from the casio EF-503 fits the 8926 pretty well (snug with no rattling around). The casio bracelet isn't very "chunky" but it wears very comfortable. I filed the casio logo off and now I have a SEL bracelet on my 8926 mod! I will post some pics in the morning showing the bracelet and the fit. The invicta bracelet fits the casio poorly though. maybe a watch to put on the wish list, kill two birds one stone... get a cool speedmaster homage and a SEL bracelet for your 8926.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

roninelh said:


> You guys inspired me to do my first mod, but when I got all the parts I chickened out and took it to a watch maker! Jake at 10watches sent me the wrong dial (wanted silver indicies)..... but I made due and feel pretty good about how it turned out. I used the invicta hour and min hands knowing that they were a little more green than white compared to the dial markers and second hand, but I think they pop off the dial well. I of course removed all the rubbish branding from the case and bracelet.
> 
> I used a 2mm thick domed mineral crystal.


Awesome job! Where did you get the crystal?


----------



## roninelh (Jan 11, 2014)

I found it on ebay from seller: watchliquidators. The crystal looks amazing in person, much better than I thought when the crystal arrived. I think it was about $10.



Imitrex said:


> Awesome job! Where did you get the crystal?


----------



## roninelh (Jan 11, 2014)

A few pics of the casio EF-503 bracelet I put on last night.

It looks pretty good, the curvature isn't quite the same, but I don't notice unless I really look at it. I might end up blending them in to make a perfect fit. Where the bracelet meets the case is perfect though, it's just the lug curve that doesn't match perfectly.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Pales compared to digivandig's ...

Milsub-ish:

















When the next victim arrives it will be going back on its NATO


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

roninelh said:


> You guys inspired me to do my first mod, but when I got all the parts I chickened out and took it to a watch maker! Jake at 10watches sent me the wrong dial (wanted silver indicies)..... but I made due and feel pretty good about how it turned out. I used the invicta hour and min hands knowing that they were a little more green than white compared to the dial markers and second hand, but I think they pop off the dial well. I of course removed all the rubbish branding from the case and bracelet.
> 
> I used a 2mm thick domed mineral crystal.


Awesome! What size is the crystal? 30mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roninelh (Jan 11, 2014)

30mm x 2mm thick is correct. My watchmaker said it fit perfectly. The watch has kept it's water resistance too.



paulandpaul said:


> Awesome! What size is the crystal? 30mm?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

I love what you did with it

Where do you get your parts, particularly this dial? I've done a bunch of Seiko mods and am itching to try something else. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

roninelh said:


> 30mm x 2mm thick is correct. My watchmaker said it fit perfectly. The watch has kept it's water resistance too.


Cool. Looks sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Heavily inspired by this thread and the new black Bay blue. Been lurking here for a while absorbing techniques and ideas and this is what I've got.

The bezel could be darker but I didn't want to try aging it, hands and dial from dagaz, great quality. That's actually a timex weekender strap, one of the few affordable Navy blue Straps I could find. This was technically my second mod, first was a bagel into a bond sub, ill post those pictures one day.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Looking fine, man! Did you go with the white or silver hands? 

(Crown & Buckle sells decent navy blue NATOs as well.)


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Looking fine, man! Did you go with the white or silver hands?
> 
> (Crown & Buckle sells decent navy blue NATOs as well.)


i went with the silver hands to match the indices. man, i checked C&B a couple days ago and it seems they just got the premium navy straps in.....might have to place an order..


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Another one bites the dust...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe I'll design a watch with the day at 3 and the date at 6 and put a cyclops on both! And I'll be able to do it for free with all these discarded cyclops lying about.


----------



## .007 (Feb 1, 2014)

120 said:


> Pales compared to digivandig's ...
> 
> Milsub-ish:


Beautiful. Where is that dial from?


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks! That's a raffles time dial, on sale in fact...Google them and go to the section for their "close out" or something to that effect and you should see them there. Great lume too.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Phase one of my first mod project complete: (Next time I'll wipe the smudges off of the crystal. >.<










Cyclops - gone. 
Wings on second hand - gone. 
Invicta on dial - gone.
Parts - ordered.

More when the parts arrive.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

which size dial did you use, 28 or 29?


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> Sick plexi!


Correction: Sapphire!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Kwest500 said:


> ^What kind of strap is that (if you don't mind me asking)? I've been looking for something similar.


Bomber Jacket Leather Watch Band Strap


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Since the new owner has taken delivery and is completely satisfied, I think its safe to share a picture. 8926 to Black Bay mod. Invicta logo removed from case side, case back, and bracelet, bracelet rebrushed, case and case back brushed, new insert, Dagaz dial and hands, and the allwaya important cyclopectomy. It's a beauty if I do say so.








(the one on the left isn't an 8926 😁 )


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice job!
I haven't modded an 8926 in awhile...feeling the urge.


----------



## .007 (Feb 1, 2014)

120 said:


> Thanks! That's a raffles time dial, on sale in fact...Google them and go to the section for their "close out" or something to that effect and you should see them there. Great lume too.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


Darn, looks like I have NH35A movement and the dials and parts from raffles will not fit, is that correct?

I would need the older Miyota movement?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

.007 said:


> Darn, looks like I have NH35A movement and the dials and parts from raffles will not fit, is that correct?
> 
> I would need the older Miyota movement?


The dg hands wont fit. The ETA hour and min hands will fit. The eta seconds hand will not. The dials are 29mm. Their diameter is correct, but their feet are not. You can remove the dial feet and use dial dots to hold it in place. It's a little more difficult, but the result is the same.

Otherwise, just order parts from Dagaz or Yobokies. They will fit out if the box.


----------



## Raleigh29 (Jan 16, 2014)

here is my first attempt at modding. Standard BB homage with dagaz dial and hands, high domed tropic crystal with ebay bezel insert and invicta logo grinded off side


----------



## Koby360 (Jan 15, 2012)

digivandig said:


> Finally got around to finishing my Dagaz Milsub mod, and I think it could be a keeper.


Is this dial still available? Can't find it on the site. Could somebody possibly help me source one?


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

It's a 4 o'clock premium dial but it's sold out at the moment.


----------



## podunkeric (Feb 28, 2013)

Has anyone found an orange bezel (a-la Seamaster) for the 8926? Plenty of search results on HOW to replace the bezel...not much on which bezels actually work. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexGP (Dec 15, 2009)

That is IT, guys!

I'll order a 8926 and parts next month


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Phase 1a. Swapped the Mercedes hands for something a bit more mil-ish from Otto's site and removed the wings from the dial. It'll do until the new dial arrives from overseas.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I like how the hands look,


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

My current collection of 8926 mods from John over at JRA Customs (AKA gooniesiv on EBay)


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Love the 3-6-9 milsub goodness! Extra sharp on the vintage look leather.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

thach said:


> Love the 3-6-9 milsub goodness! Extra sharp on the vintage look leather.


Thanks, I can't get enough of it either. Really pleased with the way it turned out, holds a special place, since I chose each individual component and ventured away from more direct homage builds.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

thach said:


> Love the 3-6-9 milsub goodness! Extra sharp on the vintage look leather.


+1 to this. That distressed leather is fantastic!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

error


----------



## Big Dave (Aug 3, 2011)

Waiting on a blue bezel insert, but I kinda like the two-tone look.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Big Dave said:


> Waiting on a blue bezel insert, but I kinda like the two-tone look.


I like the 2 tone too, but the blue bezel is going to make it really pop!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Big Dave said:


> Waiting on a blue bezel insert, but I kinda like the two-tone look.


I like it a lot. It's a familiar look with an uncommon presentation. If the blues don't work out perfectly (as in they clash slightly) I'd stick with it! Great build!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> Thanks, I can't get enough of it either. Really pleased with the way it turned out, holds a special place, since I chose each individual component and ventured away from more direct homage builds.


That's fantastic! Great design. I wonder how one would look with....yobokies PO "arrow of the gods" hands? Hmmmm....


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Phase 2 - new dial from raffles and hands from Otto:










Final phase will start once I have this god-awful splint off of my arm. (I imagine it would be tough to grind off the crown guards and Invicta logo with one hand.) I can't wait to finish this dude.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Phase 2 - new dial from raffles and hands from Otto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's coming along swimmingly! (pun intended... It's a diving watch)

I'm realm digging those hands. They work perfect with the dial. Just enough like sword hands to feel right at home, but different enough to make you take a second look.

How long do we have to wait for Phase III?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

In the splint for another two weeks. Bleh!

Not sure I can hold out that long... Wait... Wife says I CAN and WILL. /sigh

Oh well. I can at least take it off long enough for a wrist shot, right?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Where can I find domed sapphire for this guy?


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Check couisinsuk.com or other suppliers in US.

As long as the diameter is same you should be okay. I stuck a 4mm Mineral. It did fit. Original crystal is slimmer.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

As I say, this mod is ever evolving. Latest change: Crystal swap (domed acrylic) & more bezel bleaching.










I tried and tried to fit the 30.3mm high hat crystal in with the gasket to no avail. Even filed down the edge of the crystal. Finally, removed the gasket and tried to glue it, but made the mistake of putting too much glue on the crystal before mounting it to the case. When I dabbed up the excess with a Q-Tip, it smeared on the acrylic. Windex and Goof-off only made it worse, and the latter actually made the plastic deteriorate leaving me with this.



















That's a bit *too* vintage if you ask me...

I happened to have a spare acrylic crystal with a smaller dome. Some more carefully applied Gorilla Glue and voilà!




























Think I'll call it "Classic Nasty".










I've also installed Marathon shoulderless spring bars, so this is a permanent NATO piece. (No pic.)


----------



## BSQ (Jun 2, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> I've also installed Marathon shoulderless spring bars, so this is a permanent NATO piece. (No pic.)


Where did you get the Marathon shoulderless spring bars? Any chance of getting a picture of the shoulderless spring bars installed on your watch? I would like to do this to my modded Alpha Milsub.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

BSQ said:


> Where did you get the Marathon shoulderless spring bars? Any chance of getting a picture of the shoulderless spring bars installed on your watch? I would like to do this to my modded Alpha Milsub.


Do it!

Chronoworld is your friend: http://www.chronoworld.com/new-watches/marathon/spring-bars-for-sar-gsar-tsar-20mm.html

Dont have a shot of them on this watch yet, but here's how they looked on my Squale 20 Atmos.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Darn too bad it's on permanent Nato duty bet it would EPIC on this strap...



















Fullers1845 said:


> As I say, this mod is ever evolving. Latest change: Crystal swap (domed acrylic) & more bezel bleaching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

yup, lol


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

SDGenius said:


> yup, lol


Well... "permanent" is all relative. I can always cut the spring bars out if the call of such leather becomes overwhelming. 😉


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

I have the 8926C with myiota movt. and would like to change the crystal for an acrylic one. I've seen that most of the mods is on the 8926 with Seiko movt. (NHxxA). I've got on like this and noticed some differences on the case. The Seiko one seems to have a thicker case. 
Have someone changed 8926 Myiota crystal ? What's the correct size ?
The original glass is a 30.3mm 

Regards. 

Daniel.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

After weighing different options I decided to put my bb-blue on a bracelet, super engineer from strapcode to be exact. Was worried that the straight ends would look weird but it's growing on me everyday I wear it. Haven't seen many mods with a different bracelet so I hope it inspires you


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

onomato said:


> After weighing different options I decided to put my bb-blue on a bracelet, super engineer from strapcode to be exact. Was worried that the straight ends would look weird but it's growing on me everyday I wear it. Haven't seen many mods with a different bracelet so I hope it inspires you


Wow, looks great! Between you and SDGenius I've lost all restraint...

Incoming is something similar.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

looking sharp onomato, I put mine on a solid end-linked glide-lock, but I've been eyeing strapcode's 20mm straight end-linked super oyster next for a more retro/vintage build.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

onomato said:


> After weighing different options I decided to put my bb-blue on a bracelet, super engineer from strapcode to be exact. Was worried that the straight ends would look weird but it's growing on me everyday I wear it. Haven't seen many mods with a different bracelet so I hope it inspires you
> 
> []


The straight ends look great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

After a several attempts at replacing a cracked crystal on my beloved snowflake, I finally had to send it to the man who did the mods in the first place, the mod ninja himself, Mr. jelliottz! Thank you John!

And here she is. Back and better than ever, with a freshly brushed bracelet:


----------



## Raleigh29 (Jan 16, 2014)

So what is everyone's preferred method for removing the cyclops from the 8926ob?


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

This type of lighter

Cheap Jet 1300-C Butane Lighter

direct the tip of the blue flame directly at the Cyclops in 2-3 second bursts....you'll see when the glue melts...v hard to describe it really does happen in a flash then poke the Cyclops off...clean remaining glue off with lighter fluid or similar


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

I finally got the dial inserted after leaving it in a drawer for some time.

I didn't change hands tho....


















And a lume shot;


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

paulandpaul said:


> After a several attempts at replacing a cracked crystal on my beloved snowflake, I finally had to send it to the man who did the mods in the first place, the mod ninja himself, Mr. jelliottz! Thank you John!
> 
> And here she is. Back and better than ever, with a freshly brushed bracelet:
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you got it all fixed!!!!!! No more spinning crystal!!!! Great job John!!!!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Bugra said:


> I finally got the dial inserted after leaving it in a drawer for some time.
> 
> I didn't change hands tho....
> 
> ]


Love that dial with the coke bezel, man. The Mercedes hands still look classy too.

I initially was afraid the dial would be a little....bland I guess. But, I immediately loved mine. Great watch!


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Love that dial with the coke bezel, man. The Mercedes hands still look classy too.
> 
> I initially was afraid the dial would be a little....bland I guess. But, I immediately loved mine. Great watch!


That milgauss bezel looks really good on that.

I might change the hands to Sinn style but probs next month! spent too much on watches nowadays. Lol


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Love that dial with the coke bezel, man. The Mercedes hands still look classy too.
> 
> I initially was afraid the dial would be a little....bland I guess. But, I immediately loved mine. Great watch!


links to this bezel insert?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> links to this bezel insert?


I'm too infantile to know how to post a link on my phone, but if you search eBay for bond milgauss bezel it should come right up. It's from Raffles time.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I'm too infantile to know how to post a link on my phone, but if you search eBay for bond milgauss bezel it should come right up. It's from Raffles time.


Ah, his red triangle #3. Sweet, thanks. His red triangle #2 w/ the pip is a beauty, but ~$40 for an insert for an Invicta mod is a little tough to swallow.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Turn your argumentation around instead. You only paid about $90 for the watch - that leaves room to spare to get the parts you actually like when modding it. 
$40 for a bezel insert might be a bit stiff, but that still leaves you with only $130 into the watch. Well worth it for a watch with good looks, 200 m WR, and a brilliant Seiko mvt I'd say.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Cripes, you sound like me enabling my friends toward some silly mutual hobby purchase! Not that it matters, but the watch I'd put it on already has aftermarket dial, hands, crystal, and band. The insert would make it pretty much all in. Like my other 8926 mod. LOL!

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Got my first homemade strap together!


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

Jeez. All these gorgeous mods, and I can't even get the case back off. I used my caseback opener, a duct tape ball, a screwdriver jammed in the notches, and finally a nut superglued to the case back with a wrench. Nothing worked.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docnegro said:


> Jeez. All these gorgeous mods, and I can't even get the case back off. I used my caseback opener, a duct tape ball, a screwdriver jammed in the notches, and finally a nut superglued to the case back with a wrench. Nothing worked.


I've worked on several 8926s lately where the caseback was near impossible to get off. Invicta is locking these down tight. I've had to put the case into a padded vice to hold is still. Then I was able to open it. I couldn't do it with the case in my hand.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I've worked on several 8926s lately where the caseback was near impossible to get off. Invicta is locking these down tight. I've had to put the case into a padded vice to hold is still. Then I was able to open it. I couldn't do it with the case in my hand.


Yes, I have to second that. Thought it was just me. I nearly went insane prying the case back off. I finally got it off with my case back opener, but not without cursing a serious blue streak first.


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> I've worked on several 8926s lately where the caseback was near impossible to get off. Invicta is locking these down tight. I've had to put the case into a padded vice to hold is still. Then I was able to open it. I couldn't do it with the case in my hand.


Watch is currently soaking in lighter fluid to get the superglue off. I'll try throwing some padding on my vice and going at it from there.


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

Nope. not even the vice worked. I even jammed the screwdriver in the notch and gave it a few whacks with a rubber mallet. I'm too embarrassed to go to my local watchmaker just to have a case back opened.


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

Let the watch get to room temperature or if you have bright sun put it in the sun for a while then when the watch is toasty stick an ice cube on the back,let it melt then try opening it...worth a shot


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

No dice. I swear this caseback is cemented in or something.


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

Finally got it! found out what the problem was too. The gasket was crimped in the threads. Quality invicta engineering, folks.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docnegro said:


> Nope. not even the vice worked. I even jammed the screwdriver in the notch and gave it a few whacks with a rubber mallet. I'm too embarrassed to go to my local watchmaker just to have a case back opened.


Yeah, I tried the old deadblow mallet once on a Rolex style caseback. Totally stopped the watch and knocked a loosely glued indice off the dial. Go her ticking again, but it's not good for the springs inside I can tell you that!

The vice was essential for my last mod. It also helps to have a three keyed case back opener. The less expensive 2 key wrenches don't give you enough lateral pressure IMO.


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Yeah, I tried the old deadblow mallet once on a Rolex style caseback. Totally stopped the watch and knocked a loosely glued indice off the dial. Go her ticking again, but it's not good for the springs inside I can tell you that!
> 
> The vice was essential for my last mod. It also helps to have a three keyed case back opener. The less expensive 2 key wrenches don't give you enough lateral pressure IMO.


Not even the three keyed caseback opener did the trick. I ended up getting it off with simply a screwdriver and lots of elbow grease. I have a picture of the gasket that was stuck in the threads but I can't get it to upload through mobile.

What method of removing the cyclops did those of you with the 8926 OB version use? the flame fusion crystal won't let go of the cyclops as easily as mineral crystals. I got a few chips off of it.


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

Take off the crystal and move it around the flame. Don't just put it on the cyclops. It should slip then.


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

Bugra said:


> Take off the crystal and move it around the flame. Don't just put it on the cyclops. It should slip then.


I don't have a crystal press and the gasket fit seems really tight. I'm going to see if I can get it out by hand though.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docnegro said:


> Not even the three keyed caseback opener did the trick. I ended up getting it off with simply a screwdriver and lots of elbow grease. I have a picture of the gasket that was stuck in the threads but I can't get it to upload through mobile.
> 
> What method of removing the cyclops did those of you with the 8926 OB version use? the flame fusion crystal won't let go of the cyclops as easily as mineral crystals. I got a few chips off of it.


Never tried. I am a publicly declared cyclops fan. As log as there is a date window on the dial, I'm all in.


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Never tried. I am a publicly declared cyclops fan. As log as there is a date window on the dial, I'm all in.


The part that breaks my heart is that I actually love cyclopes. It was installed slightly askew though and it was really bothering me. 
Got it off, though. I couldn't get the crystal out and I was getting frustrated so I heated the cyclops for about 10 seconds (the whole crystal was blackened with soot) and tried to get it off then. The cyclops exploded and hit me in both eyes. But at least it's off.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

docnegro said:


> The part that breaks my heart is that I actually love cyclopes. It was installed slightly askew though and it was really bothering me.
> Got it off, though. I couldn't get the crystal out and I was getting frustrated so I heated the cyclops for about 10 seconds (the whole crystal was blackened with soot) and tried to get it off then. The cyclops exploded and hit me in both eyes. But at least it's off.


There's a poster for safety glasses  hope everything is alright. I've been to an ER before with a metal shaving in my eye...swore that would be the last time!


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's the gasket that gave me so much trouble.
http://i.imgur.com/hL9XLNS.jpg


----------



## Bugra (Mar 2, 2014)

docnegro said:


> I don't have a crystal press and the gasket fit seems really tight. I'm going to see if I can get it out by hand though.


If you are gonna stick with original crystal no need for crystal press, push it from inside to take it off.

While installing back push from outside to inside to put it back, it should snap on,

Or use a flat surface to push it inside.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

docnegro said:


> Here's the gasket that gave me so much trouble.
> http://i.imgur.com/hL9XLNS.jpg


Yuck! Glad you managed to get it off, can't imagine how frustrating that must have been!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

docnegro said:


> Here's the gasket that gave me so much trouble.
> http://i.imgur.com/hL9XLNS.jpg


If you nail down the gasket size, could you post it? It may be already mentioned but I've not stumbled across it yet...


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

Case back gasket is 31.50 internal diameter x 0.80 thickness , External dimension of gasket groove mikes at 32.20


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

So close, yet so far. I have the bezel insert and crystal out, but I can't get the retaining wire out of the bezel itself so I can grind down the logo on the case. What methods did you guys use to get the bezel off? prying yielded no results.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docnegro said:


> So close, yet so far. I have the bezel insert and crystal out, but I can't get the retaining wire out of the bezel itself so I can grind down the logo on the case. What methods did you guys use to get the bezel off? prying yielded no results.


I removed the case side look without taking off the bezel. Its just easier. Tape off the bezel with some heavy duty tape like gorilla tape. Replace it if necessary while you're working.


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

The retaining wire has a gap in it....press down on one side to lock it in place with something thin,then slide something equally thin behind the other end and try to flip it out of the groove you only need to get one of the bends out of the groove and the rest will follow with some gentle teasing,I use a toothpick and a single edge razor blade


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Magu said:


> The retaining wire has a gap in it....press down on one side to lock it in place with something thin,then slide something equally thin behind the other end and try to flip it out of the groove you only need to get one of the bends out of the groove and the rest will follow with some gentle teasing,I use a toothpick and a single edge razor blade


Yes. If you can keep it from sliding around the circumference of the case, you can wiggle one end out and then pull it out one segment at a time. I pushed it down with a flat toothpick and wiggled one end up with a sewing needle. Once I had it up I slid the needle under it to keep it from falling back down, picked up some needle nose pliers, and then that sucker is done for. Pretty much reverse the process on the other end. Work one end into the gap between bezel and case and then use tweezers or a toothpick to push in one section at a time.

Prying is not the way to go with the 8926. You'll eventually get impatient and jack up the lugs or something, but that bezel isn't going anywhere with that wire in there. The bezel type with the flat retaining ring can be pried, but not this guy.


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

Heres some preliminary shots of my latest project and a list of whats going on so far

Ground off Invicta logo on case side
300 grit polish on swansdown mop to case and bracelet
day wheel from 7s26 added
dial from Harold
hands from dagaz added a lick of white paint on backs of hands to increase lume (good enough for Seiko,good enough for me)
Tip of second hand painted red
Low dome mineral added and fitted with nylon gasket (there was excess on gasket sticking above crystal recess...quick trim with razor blade sorted that)
Invicta gubbins on rotor dissavanished with paint stripper

Things I intend to do..
Add white on black day and date wheel
add low dome sapphire
sterile bracelet deployant clasp to add
make new bezel click wire that isn't so stiff 
Finally decide on which bezel insert...pepsi,black or some other combo

Enjoy !


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow. Great looking mod magu! Looks like the decision is mil style or not mil style. Black on black is classic mil. But that Pepsi looks sharp! Especially with the day wheel.


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Sonic
Thanks for the compliments,its preliminary at the moment and I quite fancy attacking the crown lugs however I think i'll use this one for experimenting with and save my pocket change for another which will be the final assembly when I've satisfied my urges to experiment !...I really fancy a north south east west bezel to compliment the full on milspec look but I don't know if such a beastie exists
I had a few probs with the day wheel and eventually took it from a 7s with crown at 3 same with dial feet....off they came and some delicate application of the dreaded dial dots...but all worked out well I'm also pondering on drilled through lugs as a final touch..but this will need some research...I believe it isn't as easy as it sounds


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Magu, that is bloody brilliant! |>

(I do not have the same taste when it comes to dials, but that is something completely else and just a question about design. The work itself is g r e a t!)


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you Mr Burrows..i'm loving this Invicta modding lark...I've only been into watches for a comparatively short period of time (less than a year) but I've taken to it like a duck to water and learnt so much from being here


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Just painted an invicta dial. My brother has a bike custom painted with this redwood theme on the tube stem. I figured I'd see how it looks on a watch for him. I have a dagaz dial ready to go if I decide I don't like it. What do you think? Not sure i am sold on a dial with a graphic yet. I'm having trouble picturing it with the MILSUB hands on it, but I still have to get those out and do a mock up of the finished product.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ I like it!


----------



## OutsiderMia (Jul 31, 2014)

Need help with modding my watches....

I have the following.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Just painted an invicta dial. My brother has a bike custom painted with this redwood theme on the tube stem. I figured I'd see how it looks on a watch for him. I have a dagaz dial ready to go if I decide I don't like it. What do you think? Not sure i am sold on a dial with a graphic yet. I'm having trouble picturing it with the MILSUB hands on it, but I still have to get those out and do a mock up of the finished product.


It's awesome. Reminds me of this:










Omani dialed Sub. (Borrowed pic.)


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

it has been previously stated that I need a crystal press if I wish to change the crystal but not if I'm simply removing and reinserting the original. Why is this? 
Also, every site I've looked at also says I need to replace the gasket. What is preventing me from using the same one?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docnegro said:


> it has been previously stated that I need a crystal press if I wish to change the crystal but not if I'm simply removing and reinserting the original. Why is this?
> Also, every site I've looked at also says I need to replace the gasket. What is preventing me from using the same one?


A crystal press makes everything easier. It pushes everything in level. Its not required, but it removes a lot of the frustration.

The gasket issue is to protect water resistance. When you push a crystal in, it expands the gasket which create the seal. When you remove the crystal, it allows the gasket to retract. Just like a rubber band, it is never as tight as before the first time its stretched. Replacing the gasket helps to assure you stay water tight. Can a gasket be reused? Absolutely. Will it provide the same WR as before? Possibly. Can you guarantee it will be water proof? No.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

OutsiderMia said:


> Need help with modding my watches....
> 
> I have the following.
> View attachment 1584899
> ...


I hate to say it, but personally, I think you would be better off getting an 8926OB as a base. Very cheap entry. A good selection of aftermarket parts to choose from. And last, a vast amount of knowledge from fellow forum members that have used it in their mods.

Just my $.02!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sale.










Not all for me  maybe one.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Sale.
> 
> Not all for me  maybe one.


Details Sonic!!! Details!!!!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Details Sonic!!! Details!!!!


Joma shop sale. Decided getting them new was worth a few dollars more than waiting for them to come up on eBay.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hoarder!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

thach said:


> Hoarder!


Well, this year will be the first year ever that I have a couple of Christmas presents ready before the last minute.

I'll post picks as they develop.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Joma shop sale. Decided getting them new was worth a few dollars more than waiting for them to come up on eBay.


Ah, ok. 

Crazy that Joma has them at $89. Amazon has them at $75.88 and Prime 2 day shipping. Hope you got a great deal Sonic!!!



thach said:


> Hoarder!


LOL


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Well, this year will be the first year ever that I have a couple of Christmas presents ready before the last minute.


I love it. Can you mix things up a little though? I'll take my bezel beveled edge, s'il vous plait...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Imitrex said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> Crazy that Joma has them at $89. Amazon has them at $75.88 and Prime 2 day shipping. Hope you got a great deal Sonic!!!
> 
> LOL


Dang it! Must have missed the amazon sale by a day. Whatever! I'm happy.

Gotta have a hobby, and all hobbies cost money.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Dang it! Must have missed the amazon sale by a day. Whatever! I'm happy.
> 
> Gotta have a hobby, and all hobbies cost money.


Hey, if ya paid less than $100, its still a great deal!


----------



## vito1 (May 18, 2014)

If we can find a Milsub/Oyster Case back for 8926 that would be a winner!


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

Agree. The case back is the one part of my 8926 I haven't de-branded. Plus I'm a little bit skeptical of having an exhibition on a diver.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but awhile back I bugged Ken to make some sterile blue snowflake dials (he already had labeled ones) for the dg2813/miyota 8215 and looks like they're up for sale now!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Djk949 said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet, but awhile back I bugged Ken to make some sterile blue snowflake dials (he already had labeled ones) for the dg2813/miyota 8215 and looks like they're up for sale now!


Not an 8926, but this is one of Ken's blue dials. They turn navy when you bake them... Just a FYI.


----------



## vito1 (May 18, 2014)

JZ,
Temperature setting and for how long?
Cannot get yellow.



jelliottz said:


> Not an 8926, but this is one of Ken's blue dials. They turn navy when you bake them... Just a FYI.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

vito1 said:


> JZ,
> Temperature setting and for how long?
> Cannot get yellow.


High heat and short time. You want to basically singe the lume. 500°F to broil. 1-5 minutes. Check it every 30 seconds. I'm not joking... Every 30 seconds.

When it starts to turn colors, pull it out. Just like a steak, it will continue cooking for a bit even after its off the heat. You can always put it back in if you need more, but you can't un-burn a dial.

If that doesn't work, put a drop of coffee on each lume plot. Then put it in the oven, broil again, until the coffee dries. 10-30 seconds. Color and texture all-in-one.


----------



## vito1 (May 18, 2014)

docnegro said:


> Agree. The case back is the one part of my 8926 I haven't de-branded. Plus I'm a little bit skeptical of having an exhibition on a diver.


Agree and who wants to see the undecorated Miyota/Seiko movement????????????


----------



## vito1 (May 18, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> High heat and short time. You want to basically singe the lume. 500°F to broil. 1-5 minutes. Check it every 30 seconds. I'm not joking... Every 30 seconds.
> 
> When it starts to turn colors, pull it out. Just like a steak, it will continue cooking for a bit even after its off the heat. You can always put it back in if you need more, but you can't un-burn a dial.
> 
> If that doesn't work, put a drop of coffee on each lume plot. Then put it in the oven, broil again, until the coffee dries. 10-30 seconds. Color and texture all-in-one.


 Thank you, JZ.
Run into a problem with my last try in Toast & Oven. After a very short bake I got the bubbles all over the dial.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

vito1 said:


> Thank you, JZ.
> Run into a problem with my last try in Toast & Oven. After a very short bake I got the bubbles all over the dial.


You're welcome!

Probably to close to the heat source. I use a conventional oven, middle rack.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## roninelh (Jan 11, 2014)

Thought I would give an update on my mod. I thought I could live with the rose gold dial and silver hands........ but, I couldn't. I got the mercedes hands from harold and I like them, the lume is way better than the dagaz dial though.

I'm very happy with it now. The domed crystal and rose gold gives it a nice vintage look.

Before


After


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

roninelh said:


> After


MUCH better.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

rpm1974 said:


> MUCH better.


Agreed! Looks awesome.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> If that doesn't work, put a drop of coffee on each lume plot. Then put it in the oven, broil again, until the coffee dries. 10-30 seconds. Color and texture all-in-one.


That's what I did with mine...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

First full mod complete. After crushing a domed mineral glass, I went with acrylic. I'm digging the vintage vibe. Here's a few indoor iPhone pics.





































And of course, a wrist shot:










I'm pleased with the outcome but I learned what not to do on the next one.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ you went for the full crown guard removal!! Looks awesome. Like the hands too. No date. Very thoughtful mod.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ you went for the full crown guard removal!! Looks awesome. Like the hands too. No date. Very thoughtful mod.


Thanks! I was going for a little BB, a little MilSub. The crown guards definitely had to go. I wanted the vintage look, so I'm actually glad I messed up the first crystal. Il try to get some pics in better light this afternoon. And I'll remember to dust it off for those.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Outdoor shots.





































And of course, lume. (After 2-3 minutes under mostly cloudy skies)










The lume on the hands from Otto is impressive. The raffles dial is meh. Still, I'm proud of my first mod and looking forward to the next.

Rusty


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Has anyone tried to sand down the crown to remove the logo? I'm wondering how much metal is there, whether I'd be able to remove the logo without making it too thin...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ its doable. I haven't, but someone has. I've seen a picture in this thread I believe.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

it's done on a bunch of mine, pics are scattered throughout


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

decent pic of the shaved crown logo


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Has anyone tried to sand down the crown to remove the logo? I'm wondering how much metal is there, whether I'd be able to remove the logo without making it too thin...


Just did this on two. I guess you have two options....sand it flat (probably easy) or, try to maintain the dome shape. I haven't had a problem yet filing off the logo and then working around the crown with varying grits of sandpaper to restore the shine. But, I'm only about halfway through, so it's still a bit rough at this point.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Good stuff. I think I'll give it a go.

While I was waiting for those replies, I did a little work on the bracelet with the scotch brite wheel on the dremel.










It ain't perfect, but it'll do.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been lurking this thread for a while. I finally got the ballz to give it a try. Not going for an homage, but more of a Franken watch.

Now, buy the rest of the parts and find some time to come up with something.


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Has anyone tried to sand down the crown to remove the logo? I'm wondering how much metal is there, whether I'd be able to remove the logo without making it too thin...


Did this on several. Only did it deep enough to lose the logo. Gave it a nice brushed appearance too.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Djk949 said:


> Did this on several. Only did it deep enough to lose the logo. Gave it a nice brushed appearance too.


Something like this? 










Of course I now realize I forgot to brush the sides of the bracelet. Back to the shed!


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

EL_GEEK

Beware

I purchased one and only intended to change the hands and dial....I now find myself at this moment in time in a hotel room far from home (work reasons) with an 8926 completely disassembled and a set of needle files doing the final shaping to whats left of the crown lugs...its ADDICTIVE

Good luck with your new venture


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

ROFL.

You are in a hotel room, in a city far from home, alone.....gingerly caressing, and stripping.............. a watch! My god that's funny!



Magu said:


> EL_GEEK
> 
> Beware
> 
> ...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Magu said:


> EL_GEEK
> 
> Beware
> 
> ...


Been there man. That's the true sign that you got it bad...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Rocat said:


> ROFL.
> 
> You are in a hotel room, in a city far from home, alone.....gingerly caressing, and stripping.............. a watch! My god that's funny!


Agree.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

And trust me, I haven't started my first one yet and I'm already thinking on my next purchase. Good thing I order extra dials, hands and parts. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> And trust me, I haven't started my first one yet and I'm already thinking on my next purchase. Good thing I order extra dials, hands and parts. Can't wait to get started.


I hope you have dial protectors in that order. I wish I had added one to mine. >.<


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> I hope you have dial protectors in that order. I wish I had added one to mine. >.<


I've screwed up one or two dials very slightly with a slip of the tweezers. I've found the dial protectors kind of get in the way a little and make me lose my bearings. Probably a personal problem. The one dial I really hosed with the tweezers I was able to restore to a perfect matte finish with this handy little $4 devil:


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Has anyone tried to sand down the crown to remove the logo? I'm wondering how much metal is there, whether I'd be able to remove the logo without making it too thin...


Yes sir, yes you can


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> I hope you have dial protectors in that order. I wish I had added one to mine. >.<


Ordinary printer paper. Cut a v-shaped slot. Done. Just make the paper no bigger than a large stamp, or you will bump it around to your own annoyance, once you think you got it in place.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I apologize for the really bad pics.

I decided to get started today even though I don't have all the new parts.

Disassembled the case, hands, dials, bezel, insert, glass... Surprisingly, this was the easiest part.

I also removed the Invicta and Wings from the dial, unfortunately the dial was left with a mark as if it was unpainted underneath the wings. Not too worried, Im getting a new dial



















Removed the magnifying cyclops. Another easy task.










Attempted to remove the crown guards. This was a lotta work and it didnt turned out the way I want it, its a slightly amorphous, but hey it's my first try. This will do for now. I will try and fix it with more time.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm afraid you may have removed too much material where the crown guards were. When you reinsert the crown tube, it will seat further in than it used to, and the winding stem will be too long.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

You are totally right. To the naked eye it seems that the crown might fit, but I guess I'll find out later.


----------



## Misterclean16 (Jun 1, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> You are totally right. To the naked eye it seems that the crown might fit, but I guess I'll find out later.


I've never tried it, but if the case is that the stem is too long, it shouldn't be too difficult to trim it and just jb weld the crown back on.

I discovered I had technically taken too much off. It wound up working out okay because the tube didn't sit 100 percent flush with the jb weld. You can't even tell, though. especially with the crown screwed in.


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

Heres my bracelet with the sterile clasp fitted and the principle behind it





the Invicta bracelet only comes with one half link so replacements have a gap either side at one end I used stainless roll pins as spacers on the £2 clasp and the tightest spring bar I could find....not quite happy with final fit but 5 minute job to grind down some that fit exactly,even as it is theres is more play in the bracelet links than there is at the connection.
The split pins are invisible once the clasp is closed


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Still a work in progress, I'm wondering now if the blue gmt bezel I got for it is going to be too much blue










sent from my magic brick


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

This is on its way to Atlanta. Should be happily on a wrist by tomorrow evening. 









Dagaz dial, Esslinger rose gold hands, flat sapphire crystal, no crown guards, brushed case, and a Bond NATO. Enjoy having your 8926 back in rotation Imitrex. Thanks for letting me put the finishing touches on your masterpiece.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Love the soxa dial and hands combo MP83. I'm not sure about too much blue, but that thing will look pretty awesome with the GMT bezel.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> This is on its way to Atlanta. Should be happily on a wrist by tomorrow evening.
> 
> Dagaz dial, Esslinger rose gold hands, flat sapphire crystal, no crown guards, brushed case, and a Bond NATO. Enjoy having your 8926 back in rotation Imitrex. Thanks for letting me put the finishing touches on your masterpiece.


Wooohooo! Thanks for making it even more of a killer piece!!!! Absolutely love it now!!!

Before:










After JZ magic:


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Does anyone know where to buy a fixed bezel? Or how to get the look of a fix bezel?


----------



## mmcnulty779 (Nov 12, 2013)

Inspired by the awesome posts from forum members svorkoetter and Imitrex a few months back, I finally took the plunge and completed my first mod. I sterilized the case and bracelet and replaced the bezel insert, dial, and hands.

I also managed to scratch the bezel insert and screw up the keyless works along the way... but the watch is now properly functioning and I'm now thinking about what my next mod will be.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ looks great. Snowflake dials seem to go really well with sword hands.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

mmcnulty779 said:


> Inspired by the awesome posts from forum members svorkoetter and Imitrex a few months back, I finally took the plunge and completed my first mod. I sterilized the case and bracelet and replaced the bezel insert, dial, and hands.
> 
> I also managed to scratch the bezel insert and screw up the keyless works along the way... but the watch is now properly functioning and I'm now thinking about what my next mod will be.


Wow! Turned out great!!! What JZ said...I'm digging the sword hands/snowflake dial!!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Imitrex said:


> Wow! Turned out great!!! What JZ said...I'm digging the sword hands/snowflake dial!!





jelliottz said:


> ^^ looks great. Snowflake dials seem to go really well with sword hands.


+1

Nice job!


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

Updated photo with a black NATO:


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's my Jelliottz built snowflake looking very happy on a Hamilton leather strap.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

What do you think of this combo for 8926?
I'm trying to stay within silver (the case), white, black with just a drop of red.
Still didn't decide on keeping or ditching cyclops


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

pecha said:


> What do you think of this combo for 8926?
> I'm trying to stay within silver (the case), white, black with just a drop of red.
> Still didn't decide on keeping or ditching cyclops


I think that's going to be killer.

I haven't tried black hands on a black dial. I usually go with light metallic hands on black background and maybe black on a light (white, silver, orange, etc) dial. But, it's not unprecedented among watchmakers (look at the new Hager GMT watch over in the sub homage thread) and there's so much lume on the sword hands that I think it will look great.

The red box second hand will really pop I think. Go for it!

Edit: embrace the cyclops. Long live cyclops!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

pecha said:


> What do you think of this combo for 8926?
> I'm trying to stay within silver (the case), white, black with just a drop of red.
> Still didn't decide on keeping or ditching cyclops


I think it will be excellent. Sword hand s really seem to pair nicely with a snowflake dial. The red Dagaz logo and seconds hand are spot on.

As far as the cyclops goes, I say off with its head. You're going for a stealth Milsub look. Don't let that dainty little bubble get in your way.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

As the founder of SPOC: Society for the Preservation of Cyclops, I object! We must preserve this threatened crystal dwelling creature.

Purely aesthetically, however, jelliotz may have a point.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ Lawyered.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> <snip> You're going for a stealth Milsub look.<snip>


Someone needs to define this term 'stealth milsub'. IMO nothing with naked stainless steel qualifies. This Prohunter on the other hand...










(Borrowed pic.)


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ That's like super-stealth. I was referencing regular stealth.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah, super stealth, super pricey, and super barely a real submariner anymore. Talk about taking a genuine submariner and making it a Frankenstealth. Interesting. I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> ^^ That's like super-stealth. I was referencing regular stealth.


No, this is regular stealth (note the silver bezel markings)... ;-)










(Borrowed pic.)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

This, OTOH is 'Phantom'... A step beyond even 'Super Stealth'. Not a Milsub, though...


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Uh oh. When talk turns to the paranormal, im outta here!!! (PS....I'll take 1 of each please)


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> This, OTOH is 'Phantom'... A step beyond even 'Super Stealth'. Not a Milsub, though...


Nota bene, the beautiful cyclops!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I call this one. The unorthodoxa.









Edit to add the no crown guard shot. I'm thinking about swapping cases with my MILSUB mod to give the MILSUB the big crown look....but for now I kind of like the way this looks.


----------



## roninelh (Jan 11, 2014)

Took a couple new pics, gonna leave one here.....


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

How are you guys pressing your crystals in? I started to work on mine tonight and had a hell of a time getting the replacement crystal in (original one was cracked). I don't have a press, so I think I'm just gonna take the case and crystal to a shop near my office and have them do it.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Haven't tried a crystal swap yet on the 8926. Aside from the bezel removal, that seems to be the biggest challenge. I'd be worried about the gasket seal anyway. I've seen it written that an exact 30mm crystal is the right one, but again, I haven't tried it. If the shop is going to charge $20 or less as I think they should, then theres definitely no shame in going that route. Better than busting a $30 sapphire and being back to sqaure one I would think.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I call this one. The unorthodoxa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one of the best mods so far. Love the silver dial, it just adds to the flair of the watch.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I call this one. The unorthodoxa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I really like the silver dial and that bezel insert. Is the bezel insert brown? Where is the bezel from?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I call this one. The unorthodoxa.


Very nice! Not a combo I would have thought of, but it really works!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Edit to add the no crown guard shot. I'm thinking about swapping cases with my MILSUB mod to give the MILSUB the big crown look....but for now I kind of like the way this looks.


Now if you could just do something about that bubble-clops&#8230; 

Great looking mod!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Nice. I really like the silver dial and that bezel insert. Is the bezel insert brown? Where is the bezel from?


It's from raffles. I originally wanted the "Harley Davidson" style (brown with orange lume dot) and thought that would tie the bezel and hands together a little better, but that one was sold out so I settled for the regular brown/white.

I've got it very lightly tacked down with glue so that I can pull it if I decide it would look better with the straight black. I'm not totally sure yet. I also chipped the egde bevel on the crystal in one spot very slightly so I'm contemplating going with a domed sapphire instead. It may not be finished yet.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Feedbacker said:


> How are you guys pressing your crystals in? I started to work on mine tonight and had a hell of a time getting the replacement crystal in (original one was cracked). I don't have a press, so I think I'm just gonna take the case and crystal to a shop near my office and have them do it.


Buy a crystal press from Harbor Tools and do it yourself. It's easy with a press.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

After a few setbacks, I'm waiting on a few pieces (hands, insert) to finish my 1st 8926 FrankenMod. 

NOTE: If you (like me) crack the crystal of the case back, the replacement size is 25mm x 1mm. Got one for $0.88 from Esslinger.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ Glad you were able to find the correct size!


----------



## Nick Steele (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys, I hope you don't mind me making my first post in this thread! 

I read it from start to finish before joining, and I just had to mod my invicta sub. The original was just a bit too blingy, even after removing the logos from the dial and the end of the seconds hand.

I sanded the branding from the left side of the case and replaced the crystal for one without a cyclops, then refinished the case sides to a satin finish. I replaced the hands and dial for Dagaz sword hands and a fifty five fathoms dial with the date indicator at 4 o'clock. I ended up dinging the lugs a bit trying to get the bezel off, but since it was a bit beat up in the first place, I don't mind too much. It adds a little character, and since I'm not going to part with this any time soon, I'm not too worried about it being absolutely perfect.

Finally, I put a black canvas strap on it, held on by seiko's 20mm fat bars.


Wrist shot!



Removed the branding from the side of the case



The lume on the Dagaz sword hands is staggeringly bright. It actually illuminates the dial enough to see the 55 fathoms logo.

Hope you liked it! For my first watch mod, I think it's not too bad. Next time, obviously, I'm going to take a little more care getting the bezel off. I know the trick to it now...

I'm hoping to do a black bay mod inside a few weeks, so watch this space. I've also got those sub hands lying around, and a seiko 5 I don't like too much, so I might make a rolex explorer mod.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Great mod, and great new post! Welcome!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Welcome! Sweet watch. Love that dial. So many combos....so few watches.


----------



## Nick Steele (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks guys!

I took some more photos, this time on the original bracelet.

I used 400 grit sandpaper, then wire wool to break down the finish on the polished middle link to something a bit more restrained.

Modified bracelet:





These are my daily watches:



The modded invicta is getting much more wrist time than the other two at the moment - Once I do the black bay mod, I might have to start wearing one on each wrist..


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Finally got the bezel today:



















Also I love the lume in the Dagaz dial and hands, this thing is not a Seiko monster but the lume is definitely much better than my Orient Ray



















In the end all the extra parts and the navy NATO strap cost me as much as the watch, but I think it was worth the money

sent from my magic brick


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ love that last picture!


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Terrible picture of the watch as it sat. Busted crystal, plenty of scuff marks:










Today:










Esslinger 295x2.5mm crystal fit perfectly, blue/red ebay bezel insert (it seems to have a slightly larger inner diameter, leaving a slight gap, but it doesn't bother me. Just noting it for anyone else looking at one in case it bothers them), sanded case. Not a perfect refinish, but I wanted a rough worn look, rather than a like-new polish. Removed the logos on the dial, leaving a slight hole and adhesive mark, but I'm still on the hunt for a sterile dial I like so I'm leaving it as is for now. Overall it was fun and the first time I'd ever opened up a watch for anything over than a battery change. I certainly am NOT trusting it to be water tight anymore though.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ love that last picture!


Thanks, good lume and the polished chapter ring are definitely a killer combo!

sent from my magic brick


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I finally finished my very first mod. I was going for a FrankenWatch, beater I could use without worrying about getting it banged, or scratched. I didn't have any idea on what I was going to do, but I know I wanted it to look worn out, beat up or something that has been on a drawer for a while, and you find it and give it a little clean up. I decided to go with a Field/Mil Sub hybrid of sort. Overall I am very happy with the results. I will probably put a little more work into it later, but for now I will wear it with pride.

Thank you to Jelliottz for helping along the way when I had some questions.

I didn't document the process, but I have to say I have so much more respect for watchmakers. It was stressful and frustrating at times, but I had a blast and can not wait to do another. The watch is not perfect, but I like. I even have a another Invicta 8926 I will be starting soon.

Hands & Dial from Otto Frei
Bezel Insert from ebay

So here it is in pics:









Logo from crown removed








Crown guards removed








Invicta Font Gone








Invicta Logo on Buckle Removed








Invicta Font on rotor and case back removed. I kept the other information just because I kinda like it.








Replaced crystal for a 2.5mm domed one








Face Shot (I baked the white 24hr dial and hands. Added coffee for extra vintage look. Some paint from the dial cracked, but I also like it)








Lume Shot 








Wrist Shot


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ It came out spectacular! Nicely done. You should be proud. Enjoy this one!!!


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

That looks incredible! I've been wondering when a white dial mod was going to show up. Your's looks damn nice. Well done.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> ^^ It came out spectacular! Nicely done. You should be proud. Enjoy this one!!!


Thanks man. Means a lot coming from you and thanks for the help. 


paulandpaul said:


> That looks incredible! I've been wondering when a white dial mod was going to show up. Your's looks damn nice. Well done.


Thanks dude, I appreciate it. I do like a white dial watch. I will probably try something else with another white or silver dial soon.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow! That is a knockout. Love it. It's a total overhaul. Unlike most of the 8926 mods, there's almost no indication of the provenance of this one unless you flip it over. It's almost got a swiss army feel, doesn't it? Not a bad thing by any means. Quite the opposite in fact. Great work.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep. I'd say you nailed the look you were after. It certainly looks like a trusty old beater that's been discovered in a shoebox and cleaned up. Great job on those crown guards too. All around good job.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Agree with others. Great work, El Geek, especially on the case.


----------



## Koby360 (Jan 15, 2012)

Past couple of watches on this page are stunning, great work guys.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Seconded -- here here!



Fullers1845 said:


> Someone needs to define this term 'stealth milsub'. IMO nothing with naked stainless steel qualifies. This Prohunter on the other hand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

Only took off the cyclops and changed to a rubber strap. Otherwise, I've cleaned the bezel numerous times and lubed it up - found it needed it after a few bumps.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

also goes splendidly on a croc.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yesterday I posted this in the Submariner Homage thread and noticed the outline of the dial marker was covered in some areas. I remember somebody else had this issue with the Raffles dial and sanded the case to make it work.

Here's the pic from yesterday; The Tudor-ish one on the left.










If you run into this, here's how I "fixed" it:










3/4 socket on a drill motor with fine sandpaper.










A little better, I can deal with this.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice work! Gutsy move too. Lopsided case would be worse!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

After a catastrophic failure of the sumo style hands I put on my last mod (minute hand apparently was rubbing itself loose and by the time I realized it was going bad it had stripped the pinion hole and was just hanging there), I went back to something I was debating doing in the first place. Now of course it looks a lot like MP83s last work, which I noticed he sold, with the exception that his looked a little cooler in classic red/blue. El geek has me rethinking the whole thing again though with the sweet ofrei vintage hands from his last phenomenal mod. I think I need to start photoshopping. It's gotta be easier than waiting on HK post.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> After a catastrophic failure of the sumo style hands I put on my last mod (minute hand apparently was rubbing itself loose and by the time I realized it was going bad it had stripped the pinion hole and was just hanging there), I went back to something I was debating doing in the first place. Now of course it looks a lot like MP83s last work, which I noticed he sold, with the exception that his looked a little cooler in classic red/blue. El geek has me rethinking the whole thing again though with the sweet ofrei vintage hands from his last phenomenal mod. I think I need to start photoshopping. It's gotta be easier than waiting on HK post.


Sir that looks amazing, that silver dial works really well with the root beer bezel.

I ended up selling my last mod because I had a couple incoming pieces and well, I am afraid I have limited funds. That said the Invicta engraving bothered me quite a bit and I couldn't bring myself to file it down... Maybe the next mod 

sent from my magic brick


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Also, the crocodiles and toucans in the background are awesome

sent from my magic brick


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

MP83 said:


> Sir that looks amazing, that silver dial works really well with the root beer bezel.
> 
> I ended up selling my last mod because I had a couple incoming pieces and well, I am afraid I have limited funds. That said the Invicta engraving bothered me quite a bit and I couldn't bring myself to file it down... Maybe the next mod
> 
> sent from my magic brick


Agree. That silver/root beer combo is pretty sweet.

Sucks about the minute hand. I had some issues with another one I bought. The vintage ones I used from Otto, slide right in tight without a problem.

MP83: I was actually wondering if you sold it with or without the Invicta. It is a beautiful mod, so I'm sure the buyer won't mind it.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

120 said:


> Yesterday I posted this in the Submariner Homage thread and noticed the outline of the dial marker was covered in some areas. I remember somebody else had this issue with the Raffles dial and sanded the case to make it work.
> 
> Here's the pic from yesterday; The Tudor-ish one on the left.
> 
> ...


Nice work! I had thought about doing what you did to make the rehaut(?) more perpendicular but never had the guts.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Got a new Zulu strap from Panatime last sale. Want it to pop the red.

Pictures taken with my phone, so not the best quality.


----------



## andrewchrysovitsinos (Feb 4, 2013)

8926/Tiger Hybrid


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

All you enablers, I blame you for my pathetic bank balance.

With that out of the way, will only Dagaz dials fit the 8926? How about this one from raffles - 
Plain Milsub Watch Dial for ETA 2824 2836 Movement w O Date Orange Lume.t 25 | eBay

EDIT: I think a better question would be, what is the measurement of the dial needed for this mod?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

phoenix844884 said:


> All you enablers, I blame you for my pathetic bank balance.
> 
> With that out of the way, will only Dagaz dials fit the 8926? How about this one from raffles -
> Plain Milsub Watch Dial for ETA 2824 2836 Movement w O Date Orange Lume.t 25 | eBay
> ...


I'm not an expert, only having done 1 mod myself, but I did a lot of reading before hand. I am pretty sure it fits, although you would have to cut the dial feet and use dial dots.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

phoenix844884 said:


> All you enablers, I blame you for my pathetic bank balance.
> 
> With that out of the way, will only Dagaz dials fit the 8926? How about this one from raffles -
> Plain Milsub Watch Dial for ETA 2824 2836 Movement w O Date Orange Lume.t 25 | eBay
> ...


It should fit in the case properly but the dial feet wont be in the right spot. The dial feet (little wires soldered to the back of the dial) are different for ETA. You'll have to snap off the dial feet and then attach it to the movement with dial dots or something else.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Got a new Zulu strap from Panatime last sale. Want it to pop the red.
> 
> Pictures taken with my phone, so not the best quality.


There is no way to tell this was an 8926 prior to this. That strap is a killer final piece. Absolutely awesome!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

phoenix844884 said:


> All you enablers, I blame you for my pathetic bank balance.
> 
> With that out of the way, will only Dagaz dials fit the 8926? How about this one from raffles -
> Plain Milsub Watch Dial for ETA 2824 2836 Movement w O Date Orange Lume.t 25 | eBay
> ...


Raffles dial will fit, but as said above you'll need to clip the dial feet. In the craft section you can buy an item from Elmers called Glue Dots. They're little adhesive circles, and work well. I cut them to the size I need to fit.

The dial size is 29mm, and I believe that the dial opening is 27 or 27.5mm.

If you use an older 8926 with the Miyota movement, the raffles dg dial will drop right in without modification.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks Jelliottz. I wore it yesterday and I got compliments. It was great to say "I made it" .


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the response men. I am now on my way to purchase all watches and parts required. One thing that strikes me as an oddity is that there are no orange colored bezel inserts to be seen for this mod. Do none exist for our 16610 bezel requirement?


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

I'd like to say I'm done messing with it, but we all know that would be a lie.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

New Project. I don't know what I will do yet, but just wanted to try out this dial.

Before being a WIS and WUS, I used to frequent this [email protected] store that sells cheapo Chinese quartz for $5. Great beaters that would last me more than a year or so, can't go wrong with that. I went today (haven't been there is a long time) to see if they had any Sub looking cheapo that I could use the dial from.

It's not the best quality dial, but for $5 instead of $20+, and the wait from Online vendors, I think it will do.

A little alcohol rubbed off the fonts, a little Dremel action took care off the over size diameter, dial dots and voila. The lume on the markers is almost non existing, so soon I'll get into that. More to come.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Custom Pepsi Snowflake




























f/29 impulse buy....I changed the strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> MP83: I was actually wondering if you sold it with or without the Invicta. It is a beautiful mod, so I'm sure the buyer won't mind it.


Yup, I'm the buyer and an Invicta collector....no issues with it. Awesome watch.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Yup, I'm the buyer and an Invicta collector....no issues with it. Awesome watch.


BOOM. Looks like a score there. Congrats! Nicely refined watch. I love that one.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Yup, I'm the buyer and an Invicta collector....no issues with it. Awesome watch.


Nice. Great pick up. The new strap looks awesome.


----------



## Bodofish (Jan 13, 2014)

El_Geek, love the blues! Yankee.... All I can say is nice. It's time for me to get the soki's out and start going. Then maybe an I before I embark on a Seiko mod. I've been saving parts for.

All I can is great job guys!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Are there no 1/4 or 1/3 Pepsi Bezel inserts available for this mod? All I see are 1/2 Pepsi inserts.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Part of my new Project. My first attempt at luming. Still some detail work to do, but I like it thus far.

(That set of hands will no be the final ones)


----------



## Papa Hotel (Sep 11, 2014)

Afternoon all, first-time poster checking in with my little project, just finished today.


























Lightly modified, I've installed a domed acrylic crystal, new dial and hands, sanded the Invicta branding from the side, brushed the other side, changed the bezel insert to red and given it some black leather with red stitching.

Absolutely love the end result, the lovechild of a Sub, Explorer and Proplof. In keeping with tradition, apologies for the rubbish pics, it always amazes me how grubby a clean-to-the-naked-eye watch looks in a photograph.

The work was surprisingly easy to carry out, the one issue I had was, typically, with the hands, especially the seconds hand which was never going to fit after I broke a bit off the original seconds hand and left it stuck in the pinion. I gave up and got a professional to install the hands. Apart from that, all my own work and I'm chuffed to bits!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Papa Hotel said:


> Afternoon all, first-time poster checking in with my little project, just finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great Papa. The finished case looks sleek. Yeah, them hands can be a little tricky. Great work. Enjoy


----------



## Papa Hotel (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks, I really enjoyed doing it, even enjoyed the anticipation of parts arriving in the mail!

I'm pondering over the direction the next one will take, I'm thinking blue.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Papa Hotel said:


> Afternoon all, first-time poster checking in with my little project, just finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk aboutba 1st post. Welcome, and nicely done. Seconds hands are super tricky. Once you get the hang of them it seems silly, but those first few times I was sweating bullets and cursing like a sailor.

Well done again. I like the look of it.


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

phoenix844884 said:


> Are there no 1/4 or 1/3 Pepsi Bezel inserts available for this mod? All I see are 1/2 Pepsi inserts.


I'd love a 1/4 Pepsi bezel insert but I want able to find any with the right dimensions. There may just not be any on the market.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Feedbacker said:


> I'd love a 1/4 Pepsi bezel insert but I want able to find any with the right dimensions. There may just not be any on the market.


You can always file it down a bit.


----------



## Papa Hotel (Sep 11, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Talk aboutba 1st post. Welcome, and nicely done. Seconds hands are super tricky. Once you get the hang of them it seems silly, but those first few times I was sweating bullets and cursing like a sailor.
> 
> Well done again. I like the look of it.


Thanks. I read through this entire thread probably about three times before committing to anything, I saw a lot of good advice and your name crops up here often! I thought long and hard about the finished article and got a pretty good picture in my head of how I wanted it to look and what I should buy. The finish on the side isn't as good as I'd like but it was a great learning experience and I'll definitely be taking on another one.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ Nothing like putting the vision in your head to action, and then satisfaction when you realize you were right in the direction you chose.


----------



## BIG NIC (Apr 8, 2014)

These modded Invicta's look great.... Thinking about doing one for myself.
Where is a good place/price to pick up one of these 8926's?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

BIG NIC said:


> These modded Invicta's look great.... Thinking about doing one for myself.
> Where is a good place/price to pick up one of these 8926's?


Amazon. That way if you get a lemon (I did), you'll have no hassle getting a replacement.


----------



## Nick Steele (Aug 11, 2014)

Papa Hotel said:


> Thanks. I read through this entire thread probably about three times before committing to anything, I saw a lot of good advice and your name crops up here often! I thought long and hard about the finished article and got a pretty good picture in my head of how I wanted it to look and what I should buy. The finish on the side isn't as good as I'd like but it was a great learning experience and I'll definitely be taking on another one.


As long as you learn from the experience, it's effort well spent! I really like that mod, well done!


----------



## BIG NIC (Apr 8, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Amazon. That way if you get a lemon (I did), you'll have no hassle getting a replacement.


Oh.. didnt think about getting a lemon! Just ordered one from eBay for $79.99 shipped... hope it works fine! fingers crossed! lol
Now I need to piece together the rest... Kind of leaning towards Snowflake or Dagaz Tribute dial. 10watches.com a good place for dials or are the more options out there?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

BIG NIC said:


> Oh.. didnt think about getting a lemon! Just ordered one from eBay for $79.99 shipped... hope it works fine! fingers crossed! lol
> Now I need to piece together the rest... Kind of leaning towards Snowflake or Dagaz Tribute dial. 10watches.com a good place for dials or are the more options out there?


I've only ordered from 10watches.com so far, and was extremely happy with the quality of both the dial and hands (including awesome lume in both):


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> You can always file it down a bit.


I drink way too much coffee to manage something like that. I haven't seen a steady hand in years. I'll just end up pissed off with an really messed up insert sitting in the trashcan.


----------



## BIG NIC (Apr 8, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> I've only ordered from 10watches.com so far, and was extremely happy with the quality of both the dial and hands (including awesome lume in both):


Great looking watch!! Think I may do the similar dial with Sword Hands. For the hands, C1 vs C3? How can I match the Lume on the Dial (this dial: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.)
Tossed between that and the SnowFlake Dial/Hands. Having too much fun looking through the different variety of parts!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

BIG NIC said:


> Great looking watch!! Think I may do the similar dial with Sword Hands. For the hands, C1 vs C3? How can I match the Lume on the Dial (this dial: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.)


You'd have to ask Jake about what lume he used on the black/silver dial.

Regarding the dark brown/rose gold dial and hands that I used, Jake told me:

_The hands are 100% C1 Superluminova. The dial is 95% C1 and 5% C3 for added brightness._​


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

My latest variation:










Seemingly endless possibilities...FFF will be next I think.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Dagaz, yobokies hands, eBay bezel insert, NATO strapco "colonial"....and the 8926.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood, you have good taste my friend ;-) same bezel insert.

I had to put my Blue project on hold, I need to retouch the lume. So in the meantime, and went ahead to the other project I had in mind. I still need to refine it (specially nudge the 22mm strap) but it is wearable and I like how it looks.

Hands/Dial: Otto Frei
I painted the second hand tip
Bezel Insert: ebay (same as sonic_driftwood)


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ looks awesome! The lighter bezel really opens up the watch a lot. Seems to make the watch wear a little bigger.

I found that I had to grind/file the underside of mine down to get it to sit flush since the inner bezel angles up and the bottom of that insert was flat. Worked ok. I was going to use the red bezel from my BB homage, but I plan to give this watch away and I realized there was a nice scrape at 50 on my red one, so I ordered this instead.

Strap looks good! Give it a few weeks of wear and it will be a 20mm!

Edit: here it is on my homemade distressed red leather Zulu.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


>


I've been waiting o see someone put this insert to use. Nice implementation!!!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Sonic_driftwood, you have good taste my friend ;-) same bezel insert.
> 
> I had to put my Blue project on hold, I need to retouch the lume. So in the meantime, and went ahead to the other project I had in mind. I still need to refine it (specially nudge the 22mm strap) but it is wearable and I like how it looks.
> 
> ...


When it rains it pours. Another amazing use of this insert.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic that statp looks awesome. 

Yeah I had the same thing with the bezel insert. Mine is not fully flushed, but that's part of the fixes I need to do. I just wanted to give a try to how I liked it.

EDIT: yeah and I agree the bezel insert opens up the watch face nicely.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Jelliottz, that bezel insert is a a great bang for the buck IMO.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's another. Custom MILSUB with hand painted dial (modified from the original) on a homemade strap. This one is also getting gifted out. I finished it a few weeks ago but I'm just giving it a test run today for a while.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Here's another. Custom MILSUB with hand painted dial (modified from the original) on a homemade strap. This one is also getting gifted out. I finished it a few weeks ago but I'm just giving it a test run today for a while.


I remember seeing this when you posted. Did you used regular hobby, oil based enamel?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> I remember seeing this when you posted. Did you used regular hobby, oil based enamel?


I actually didn't paint the dial, just the redwood tree onto the dial. I used what I had, which was a basic red art acrylic. Had to do it in careful coats since acrylic has a tendency to build body vertically and used a masking tape template. Afterwards I sprayed the whole thing over with a krylon aerosol matte finish (basically art preservative) to both dull the glossy invicta dial and seal the acrylic. It is also a UV blocker. The acrylic (and the matte coat) may still degrade over time, but it should last for years...as long as it needs to anyway.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


>


Sonic, that is one Funkidelic Sub mod. Great work!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Here's another. Custom MILSUB with hand painted dial (modified from the original) on a homemade strap. This one is also getting gifted out. I finished it a few weeks ago but I'm just giving it a test run today for a while.


Oh, yes. The Sonic-Omani-Redwood-Red-Triangle MilSub. Ace!


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Guys

what an awesome thread! Just like the Seiko mods thread - I have been "enabled" to buy the Invicta 8926c with (seiko) N h35 movement. 

I am going to make a Tudor heritage homage, I can only hope it turns out as good as the ones in this thread. 

A couple of questions:
With all the experience of crystals replacement, which would you say is best? Sapphire, Mineral or Acrylic?

Image below is the look I would like. Also, bezels - my seiko has am aftermarket bezel that sits on a gasket instead of the click ring. Do you think we could do similar on the invicta case? I would like to play around and see what can be done with a shallow and more pronounced coin edge bezel.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Eskista (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello guys! 
I've been reading this post quite a lot lately since I totally got infected with modding my 8926! Now I registered to ask you guys for help:

My first step should be sanding down the Invicta logo on the left. Therefore I removed the whole bezel with a case opening knife, since I saw no need to remove the insert as well. All went well until I tried to remount the bezel and saw no way to get that -"polygon spring" back in its notch. Is there any way / trick to get this done? I wouldn't really like to remove the insert and re-glue it if not neccessary.

Thanks for any advice!

English is not my first lenguage, so feel free to correct me or ask if anything I wrote doesn't make any sense at all 
Cheers, Max


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Eskista said:


> Hello guys!
> I've been reading this post quite a lot lately since I totally got infected with modding my 8926! Now I registered to ask you guys for help:
> 
> My first step should be sanding down the Invicta logo on the left. Therefore I removed the whole bezel with a case opening knife, since I saw no need to remove the insert as well. All went well until I tried to remount the bezel and saw no way to get that -"polygon spring" back in its notch. Is there any way / trick to get this done? I wouldn't really like to remove the insert and re-glue it if not neccessary.
> ...


I'm afraid that removing the bezel insert is the only way to put the bezel back on. The glue holding the insert in place isn't very strong, and if you can find a cylindrical object that will fit through the bezel but not through the insert, you should be able to push the bezel off without damaging it. If I recall correctly, a "D" sized battery works well. If the glue doesn't want to let go, try soaking the whole thing in hot tap water for a few minutes to soften the glue.

Why is it that people whose first language is not English often write it better than those for whom it is?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ You used "whom." Nicely done.


----------



## Eskista (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for you reply, svorkoetter! I already assumed that... Your tipp with the battery is clever but came too late :roll: But I found a way to remove the insert without damaging or bending it, too: I held the bezel vertically, insert facing right (I'm right-handed), on the table and put a scalpel (blade type 11) (through the hole) in the gap where the insert is glued to the bezel. Doing it like this, I was able to actually cut the glue instead of levering and risking to deform the insert. I hope you get what I mean  And I could even reuse the glue. Maybe this helps others!

However, I sanded the lovely INVICTA imprint down and that's the result so far:







Now I plan to polish the side again.

Cheers and keep up the great work I saw collected in this thread!
Max


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> ^^ You used "whom." Nicely done.


I guess that's because technically, English isn't my first language.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Custom Pepsi Snowflake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are happy with it, I haven't check this thread in a while 

sent from my magic brick


----------



## vukasind (May 14, 2012)

Hey guys, have somebody tried to put murphy's bezel on invicta?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Update:

I got to finish it up:

Retouched the brushed case
Flushed the bezel insert
Brushed the bracelet
Got rid of all branding.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Loving the variety of dials, bezels and hand in these latest builds! So much creativity and originality, well done!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecialK47150 (Aug 24, 2014)

So is there an idiots guide to modding? Links to parts, instructional posts or videos?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

This one isn't bad, but honestly, there's enough collective knowledge and pictures in the WUS and interwebs that you probably don't need one.


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey, anyone got a stock Invicta bracelet they want to get rid of?


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

iTreelex said:


> From my first post. I really can't get enough of the blue snowflake.
> 
> View attachment 1422414


Hi

That looks great!
I really want a navy blue bezel for a tudor heritage homage.

I see you posted the link to ebay where you bought the bezel . . In your picture the bezel (like the dial) look Navy I.e a dark blue. Is this correct? In the ebay add and other posts a blue bezel looks to be bright blue.

Can you confirm that it's a navy blue bezel?

Its often those small details that matter . .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

SpecialK47150 said:


> So is there an idiots guide to modding? Links to parts, instructional posts or videos?


I made a thread for this exact reason. Enjoy:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-you-want-mod-invicta-submariner-8926ob-c-my-write-up-1023386.html


----------



## nosduj (Apr 4, 2013)

Just finished this one, my first mod built in my hotel room while out of town for work.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

nosduj said:


> Just finished this one, my first mod built in my hotel room while out of town for work.


Nice color scheme!


----------



## shortbread (Jun 17, 2013)

Nothing we haven't seen before but I'm proud of how it turned out... I might try and reshape where the crown guards were a little better at a later date but for now it's now too bad. I didn't have a nato that fitted it so I'm using my 1963's nato, I don't even mind the gap.


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

''Just finished this one, my first mod built in my hotel room while out of town for work.''

Welcome to the Invicta travelling watch modders club !

Beats awful tv and uninspiring views


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi

I am in the process of modding an invicta for a black bay blue homage. I'm wondering about the bezel . . Searching for a good dark blue insert has led me to wondering the following:

has anybody fitted a different bezel (not just insert)?
could a bezel be fitted "friction fit" with a gasket maybe instead of the awkward wire spring?
would an aftermarket rolex 5513 bezel fit the invicta?

thanks.


----------



## vukasind (May 14, 2012)

I asked similar question, but no one answered. Maybe Dave Murphy's vostok bezel might fit, who knows... I can only imagine how good would 8926 look with that kind of bezel.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

vukasind said:


> I asked similar question, but no one answered. Maybe Dave Murphy's vostok bezel might fit, who knows... I can only imagine how good would 8926 look with that kind of bezel.


Hi, thanks for the reply! . .

I intend to strip down the 8926 and take some measurements of the bezel and stock crystal etc. I will then use these to research other size bezels / inserts / domed crystals.

I have the murphy bezel on my custom seiko skx. It really is well made. It fits with friction on the stock bezel gasket - the click ring is discarded. I really like the fit / feel of it.

There are a couple of murphy style coin edge bezels for the Vostok - on sale through this forum and ebay. I just don't know if it's possible to friction fit on these 8926 cases.

I have found what seems to be the right blue insert but it's for a rolex 5513 bezel which is slightly smaller hence why I was wondering if the 5513 bezel too could be fitted.

Maybe be someone with more experience could chime in?

Thanks


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ A 5513 bezel is held in place via a crystal retaining ring. This ring serves two purposes. It is pressed on to the case around the acrylic crystal. This helps seal the crystal against the case keeping water out. The outer lip of the ring has a slight upward angle on it. The actual bezel clips over this angles lip and stays in place. There is a third piece of the assembly called a tension spring. This pushes the bezel upward causing it to catch on the lip of the retaining ring resulting in friction. Hence the name "friction bezel." When you push down on the bezel, you are depressing the tension spring and removing the friction between the bezel and retaining ring. This allows you to turn it. 

Long story short, another bezel could probably be fitted, but I'm not sure of this old style will mount around the crystal opening.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

@jelliottz - Thanks for sharing this info. Interesting. 

I might get get the base mod completed as simply as possible (using the stock bezel) and play further in the future.

Another factor for the mod is having the right domed crystal - the 5513 bezel assembly may restrict this.
One that is "vintage", but also loses the view of the reheat ring (which makes the dial look small). From others posts on here I will probably go with something like a 30.2 low dome acrylic. 

Also I think I have found the right size bezel insert in a near enough blue for now. Albeit more expensive : (

thanks again for your help.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Threw this together for a similar thread in the Rolex sub-forum:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ That's awesome!


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)

Feedbacker said:


> Hey, anyone got a stock Invicta bracelet they want to get rid of?


Yes, It's free minus shipping


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)

v


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)

MP83 said:


> Glad to hear you are happy with it, I haven't check this thread in a while
> 
> sent from my magic brick


Great job!


----------



## Nicck (Sep 22, 2014)

I signed up to the forum last week to buy an Invicta mod here (no. 4). It would take a week or so to receive this beauty from Canada, and this topic got me so excited that I also picked up a 8926OB from Amazon ;-)

Fortunately I received a working Invicta. Ideally I want to get rid of the branding on the watch (letters on the dial, wings on the second hand and logo on the side of the case), & the cyclops.

Since I never worked on a watch before I'm scared to mess this project up, so I was wondering if there is an experience 8926 modder from the Boston area who could do this for me/show me how it's done?


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Will 38mm 31.5mm bezel insert fit a 8926?

Never mind it won't.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Put new straps on these 8926 x2 homages I picked up recently on f/29. 
Monday is always fun when the stacked mail from the weekend arrives with new stuff!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

New crystal for one of our fine members. Low dome acrylic for that perfect vintage feel.















And a comparison shot:


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh, that's gorgeous. The one on the right is ok too. 

I've got to find myself some Frankentudor parts. If only I wasn't always saving up for my next watch it would be easier to spend money on watch parts...dangit.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's today's experiment, forgot all about the white date wheel until it was too late but I'm hoping I can overlook it.


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Are there black date wheels for the Miyota movement we can use in our 8926s?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Arrived Monday, freshly declopsed today, parts inbound from Jake, so it begins.









Sent via mobile. The usual disclaimers apply.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Folks,

Another delivery from Dagaz today so another post!










I've got some redundancy here...one of these should probably go on a NATO, but which?










And might as well include a group photo too...










Cheers!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ Explorer dial and sword hands goes on the NATO as any proper Milsub should.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

jelliottz said:


> ^^ Explorer dial and sword hands goes on the NATO as any proper Milsub should.


I agree!


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> I agree!


^^ me too.

What at about the FFF on rubber?? . .

@120 Can you share what crystals you have installed please? Material, diameter, height?

thanks.


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/VN9LyTah.jpg

Here's mine. 
thinking about aging the bezel. Does anyone know of any methods that make it darker as opposed to lighter? would baking work?


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

G4_Chrono said:


> ^^ me too.
> 
> What at about the FFF on rubber?? . .
> 
> ...


Let me see if I can do this...

The Black Bay with the red insert is this:








cn-resource on ebay



N.O.S. Concave spherical glass watch crystal 30.5-45 mm Thick 1 mm( 221535582028 )

Model: 30.5 MM

The Explorer has a G-S Diver-Tite Hi Dome but I don't have any specs on it. This is the best fit of these.

GS Watch Crystals

And the FFF I'm pretty sure has this:







30.5 Highness/Thickness:2.8mm
nextrend on eBay


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

@120 thank you!

Great info, I shall start looking at the links you have provided. 

Thanks again.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Parts ordered. Watch in hand. I should have something to show you guys in the next week or so.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Parts ordered. Watch in hand. I should have something to show you guys in the next week or so.












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngpro (Oct 5, 2014)

Should I get a Jubilee band for my new gold invicta?


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Some crappy iphone pics of my flake. Newly fitted with a domed acrylic crystal by Jelliottz!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I can't believe this thread was back on page 5! I did my latest mod last night. I love Jake's new PO dial but I prefer Stiletto hands over PO style. The OEM insert is a dead ringer for a 2254. The only thing that lets it down is the seconds hand, but in the end, I think I really like this OS mishmash homage.









This is a de-clops/parts swap mod. Doesn't get much simpler.


----------



## etweb (Dec 11, 2013)

Some very cool mods here. I never though I would buy an Invicta, but I did. If it weren't for the crapy lume and the shiny bling finish it would be awesome watch as it is. Already striped the bezel off and started brushing.

Question: What lume for the hands do you match when you get the Dagaz dials (95% C1 and 5% C3), C1 or C3?

Thanks


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

120 said:


> Let me see if I can do this...
> 
> The Black Bay with the red insert is this:
> 
> ...


Are you using gaskets on these, or are they glued in?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

docnegro said:


> Are you using gaskets on these, or are they glued in?


I installed this crystal on Paulandpaul's snowflake on the previous page. Credit where credit is due: Paul found the crystal. Its a perfect fit. Order the 30mm version. Toss it in the freezer for about 60 seconds. It will slide right into the stock gasket. Then as the crystal comes back to room temperature it will expand to fit the gasket. Brilliant!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WATCH-GLASS...7-8-40mm-Replacement-glass-/200994138552?var=


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

tslewisz said:


> I can't believe this thread was back on page 5! I did my latest mod last night. I love Jake's new PO dial but I prefer Stiletto hands over PO style. The OEM insert is a dead ringer for a 2254. The only thing that lets it down is the seconds hand, but in the end, I think I really like this OS mishmash homage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/singing Money money money money moooney... Mooonnneeeyyyy!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

etweb said:


> Some very cool mods here. I never though I would buy an Invicta, but I did. If it weren't for the crapy lume and the shiny bling finish it would be awesome watch as it is. Already striped the bezel off and started brushing.
> 
> Question: What lume for the hands do you match when you get the Dagaz dials (95% C1 and 5% C3), C1 or C3?
> 
> Thanks


I go with C3. They don't match perfectly but I go for performance when it comes to lume.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> /singing Money money money money moooney... Mooonnneeeyyyy!


Haha! I'm glad you like it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> I go with C3. They don't match perfectly but I go for performance when it comes to lume.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Thats a good point but I ordered the C1 and they are a near perfect match.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> I installed this crystal on Paulandpaul's snowflake on the previous page. Credit where credit is due: Paul found the crystal. Its a perfect fit. Order the 30mm version. Toss it in the freezer for about 60 seconds. It will slide right into the stock gasket. Then as the crystal comes back to room temperature it will expand to fit the gasket. Brilliant!!!
> 
> Watch Glass Low Dome Crystal Face Acrylic 27 8 40mm Replacement Glass | eBay


What a great tip! I shall try that - would this work in principle with any acrylic crystal?

BTW I have a few Rolex type acrylics that I ordered to see in the flesh. "Tropic" 19 (2 versions of), 21, 39.

If you guys want any measurements etc. just let me know. They all look great in different ways.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> I installed this crystal on Paulandpaul's snowflake on the previous page. Credit where credit is due: Paul found the crystal. Its a perfect fit. Order the 30mm version. Toss it in the freezer for about 60 seconds. It will slide right into the stock gasket. Then as the crystal comes back to room temperature it will expand to fit the gasket. Brilliant!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WATCH-GLASS...7-8-40mm-Replacement-glass-/200994138552?var=


This is exactly what I was looking for! A low dome.. Like the Kingston/Nassau.. Thanks for the tip! 30mm for the 8926 

I wonder, are there any bezels for sale that is similar to that of the Black Bay.. The one that has a fine coin-edge ... That will fit the Invicta 8926...?


----------



## Bwsyd2ton (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Haven't worn it in a while...










Love the vintage look of the domed acrylic and guard-less crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Teaser. Insert still hasn't arrived. You get the gist though. The insert probably isn't what you expect.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> After a catastrophic failure of the sumo style hands I put on my last mod (minute hand apparently was rubbing itself loose and by the time I realized it was going bad it had stripped the pinion hole and was just hanging there), I went back to something I was debating doing in the first place. Now of course it looks a lot like MP83s last work, which I noticed he sold, with the exception that his looked a little cooler in classic red/blue. El geek has me rethinking the whole thing again though with the sweet ofrei vintage hands from his last phenomenal mod. I think I need to start photoshopping. It's gotta be easier than waiting on HK post.


I'm incredibly inspired by this for my Invicta mod. Love the dial but to avoid copying exactly, I'm thinking a blue or green bezel insert might look nice. What do you all think? I'll also have it on some sort of leather strap, suggestions on colors for that as well are welcome. Thanks Sonic_driftwood, very nice!


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> After a catastrophic failure of the sumo style hands I put on my last mod *(minute hand apparently was rubbing itself loose and by the time I realized it was going bad it had stripped the pinion hole and was just hanging there)*, I went back to something I was debating doing in the first place. Now of course it looks a lot like MP83s last work, which I noticed he sold, with the exception that his looked a little cooler in classic red/blue. El geek has me rethinking the whole thing again though with the sweet ofrei vintage hands from his last phenomenal mod. I think I need to start photoshopping. It's gotta be easier than waiting on HK post.


Sorry I did not see this part before!
The hand sets I have gotten from Yobokies has all been behaving the same; the minute hands has been a loose fit to put it nice. I can't recall that any of his minute hands has been a good fit but instead I have had to squeeze the hole together on the backside, using my tweezers. It looks a bit ragged afterwards, but it does work. 
When trying hands from Ofrei, this has never been an issue. 
It has even come to the point where I, after mounting the minute hand (again only from Yobokies), routinely have taken a toothpick and very gently tried to move it sideways. If it budges (you will notice, I promise), I just remove it and make that hole a litte smaller.

So if you have not thrown that hand set away, give it a go! Just place the minute hand facing down, and start squeezing that little "ridge" on the backside a few times from 2-3 directions. It is okay if it looks like cr*p, as long as the diameter shriks slightly. Then it will most likely stick in place, as the pinion will force the hole open to the right size.

This is my experience, yours might be different.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's my CONCEPT for the 8926 mod. All parts would be from Yobokies and Dagaz. As with all photochops, it looks funky but I think in person it could look stunning. Thinking a black strap with blue stitching.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Teaser. Insert still hasn't arrived. You get the gist though. The insert probably isn't what you expect.


Can't wait!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Mr Burrows said:


> Sorry I did not see this part before!
> The hand sets I have gotten from Yobokies has all been behaving the same; the minute hands has been a loose fit to put it nice. I can't recall that any of his minute hands has been a good fit but instead I have had to squeeze the hole together on the backside, using my tweezers. It looks a bit ragged afterwards, but it does work.
> When trying hands from Ofrei, this has never been an issue.
> It has even come to the point where I, after mounting the minute hand (again only from Yobokies), routinely have taken a toothpick and very gently tried to move it sideways. If it budges (you will notice, I promise), I just remove it and make that hole a litte smaller.
> ...


Hey Mr. Burrows,

Thanks for the insight! I have developed an affinity for dagaz parts now. Always fit like a glove, but of course I still have the S style hands.

I may give it a go on a different watch. I've become attached to the hands on that one now!


----------



## etweb (Dec 11, 2013)

has anybody found a reliable way to remove the bezel without damaging the insert? I have two 8926s - one has it off already but the insert is a goner.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I've done it a few times. The bezel insert is held on by double sided tape. If you can get something thin like a sewing needle or exacto blade in on the crystal edge, then apply pressure gradually outward and upward, you can usually slide something equally thin in under the edge of the opposite side of the insert as it peels up a little. Then, you can run it around the edge of the bezel in a circle to break all the tape free. Good luck!


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

etweb said:


> has anybody found a reliable way to remove the bezel without damaging the insert? I have two 8926s - one has it off already but the insert is a goner.


The two sided tape securing the insert will loose its holding capacity when warmed up, use a hair drier to quickly warm up the bezel area and then get the insert to move clockwise by pushing on the luminous pip once the seal is broken the insert can be removed.

If you combine heat with the knife tip method, it is easy to save the insert.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Ok, here's concept #2 for my 8926. As of right now, I have completed "de-invictaing" the case and crown with a light brushed finish. Old hands have been removed, just trying to decide which way to go with the dial, hands and bezel...I think this is it though!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

^^^ That's a winner. ^^^


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> ^^^ That's a winner. ^^^


Agreed, parts have been ordered. I'll report back in November once everything shows up and I get it put together.

Oh yeah, it's going on this strap from natostrapco.


----------



## woolfam (Jul 25, 2014)

Feedbacker said:


> Are there black date wheels for the Miyota movement we can use in our 8926s?


Did not see an answer to this. Any possibilities out there?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Well its not an 8926 but a 9404. I'm still posting it here.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Well its not an 8926 but a 9404. I'm still posting it here.


Kick @ss John. That's an awesome bezel insert. Looks great.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

That thing is sweet like opossum meat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ As I have not enjoyed the priveledge I dining on opposum, I will take that as a compliment. :-D


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> ^^ As I have not enjoyed the priveledge I dining on opposum, I will take that as a compliment. :-D


There are tons of those critters running around our little city. Next time I run over one I'll freeze it for ya! :-d


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

340pd said:


> There are tons of those critters running around our little city. Next time I run over one I'll freeze it for ya! :-d


Oh Pat! How gentlemanly of you. Don't go to any effort on my part. If I get a hankerin' for opposum, I'll just take my bow out onto the back porch and wait. I'm sure some sort of varmint will wander out of the woods.

**disclaimer: Yes I live in Arkansas. No I don't eat varmints. ;-)**


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

Waiting for this one.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Oh Pat! How gentlemanly of you. Don't go to any effort on my part. If I get a hankerin' for opposum, I'll just take my bow out onto the back porch and wait. I'm sure some sort of varmint will wander out of the woods.
> 
> **disclaimer: Yes I live in Arkansas. No I don't eat varmints. ;-)**


Reminds me of the scene from Lonesome Dove! I use to bow hunt myself, grew up in Utah. MY Oneida Screamin Eagle saw tons of use, now it's collecting dust. Not many places to hunt near San Diego where I currently reside. I'm still interested in doing that Invicta mod so don't forget about me


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

340pd said:


> Reminds me of the scene from Lonesome Dove! I use to bow hunt myself, grew up in Utah. MY Oneida Screamin Eagle saw tons of use, now it's collecting dust. Not many places to hunt near San Diego where I currently reside. I'm still interested in doing that Invicta mod so don't forget about me


I just shoot for fun. Never hunted. With that said, I wouldn't have a problem shooting at an opposum.

This one is for sale if you like it. 








Otherwise I'll be ready when you are. That is what I'm here for.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I just shoot for fun. Never hunted. With that said, I wouldn't have a problem shooting at an opposum.
> 
> This one is for sale if you like it.
> 
> ...


Great mod indeed! I'm more partial to the knurled or coin edge bezel though. Still trying to decide between a GMT or just plain Milsub. So many possibilities


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

340pd said:


> Great mod indeed! I'm more partial to the knurled or coin edge bezel though. Still trying to decide between a GMT or just plain Milsub. So many possibilities


If it helps sway your opinion, no one has a GMT 8926. It hasn't been done yet, at least not that I know of.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> If it helps sway your opinion, no one has a GMT 8926. It hasn't been done yet, at least not that I know of.


What bout something like this?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

340pd said:


> What bout something like this?
> View attachment 1826682


We can make something like that, especially since I built that. :-D


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> We can make something like that, especially since I built that. :-D


Thought you would recognize it. Ran across one of your old threads  Really a great piece&#8230;..I'm all in. PM or email me with what I need when you get a chance. Cheers!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Really? Now I am intrigued to discover how one integrates a GMT hand into a standard three hand with date movement....unless you're talking about swapping the movement, in which case I'm dying to know which one is the right fit.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Really? Now I am intrigued to discover how one integrates a GMT hand into a standard three hand with date movement....unless you're talking about swapping the movement, in which case I'm dying to know which one is the right fit.


What?!? Am I supposed to give away all of my secrets?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

igureta said:


> Waiting for this one.


Someone built it for you???

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Really? Now I am intrigued to discover how one integrates a GMT hand into a standard three hand with date movement....unless you're talking about swapping the movement, in which case I'm dying to know which one is the right fit.





jelliottz said:


> What?!? Am I supposed to give away all of my secrets?


Okay, I'll spill. The original 8926 had a Miyota 8215 powering it. The DG2813 is a clone of the Miyota 8215, but the DG hacks and hand winds (bonus). The DG3804 is basically a DG2813 with the added GMT hand. Same size, same stem, same everything.

Here's the hardest part; find a 8926 with a Miyota movement. All that's left is to swap a dg3804 in its place, enlarge the dial opening to accommodate the GMT hand, swap in a 24hr bezel insert, and you're there. You don't even need to change stems. The Miyota stem will work in the dg3804.

Its really quite simple when all is said and done.

Now where do you get a dg3804? Buy a Bagelsport Explorer II, and you'll get one with a fixed GMT hand. Do you want one you can set independently? Buy a DG3804b from Ofrei. Bagelsport = $34 shipped. Dg3804b = $36 + shipping ($9 CONUS but varies elsewhere)

There you are gents. Spilling the beans on a Saturday night.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh...my....God. Mind is blown. Next project determined. Going to the ofrei warehouse Monday. Set a course for GMT galaxy...jellispeed!


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Okay, I'll spill. The original 8926 had a Miyota 8215 powering it. The DG2813 is a clone of the Miyota 8215, but the DG hacks and hand winds (bonus). The DG3804 is basically a DG2813 with the added GMT hand. Same size, same stem, same everything.
> 
> Here's the hardest part; find a 8926 with a Miyota movement. All that's left is to swap a dg3804 in its place, enlarge the dial opening to accommodate the GMT hand, swap in a 24hr bezel insert, and you're there. You don't even need to change stems. The Miyota stem will work in the dg3804.
> 
> ...


Thanks! That's really cool of you (like so many times before) to share that. Been wanting to build one of these but had no clue how.


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

tslewisz said:


> Someone built it for you???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Indeed. Otherwise it would not run.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Oh...my....God. Mind is blown. Next project determined. Going to the ofrei warehouse Monday. Set a course for GMT galaxy...jellispeed!





120 said:


> Thanks! That's really cool of you (like so many times before) to share that. Been wanting to build one of these but had no clue how.


Enjoy guys! I'm expecting to see some cool stuff.

Remember, you need to enlarge the opening the dial. I use a stone grinding block on a dremel. Its one the the triangle shaped ones. It doesn't take much, but it definitely requires it. Grind it a little, test fit, grind some more, test fit.

Also, DG dials and hands for this movement. Easy to order from Raffles or Tiger Concepts.

You know where to find me for questions.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

340pd said:


> What bout something like this?
> View attachment 1826682


You know when you spend ALOT of time here when you see a pic of a watch and you say "yup, that's jelliotz's watch"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> You know when you spend ALOT of time here when you see a pic of a watch and you say "yup, that's jelliotz's watch"
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is&#8230;found it in an old thread. I'm trying to get my act together and have him build me one. The man is a wizard!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Well, I've got this old Invicta diver from wayyyy back. It features the requisite Miyota 8 series to do the mod, but I'm noticing the rehaute is not nearly as deep as it is on the 8926. The case is also much slimmer, much more "lexy" in dimensions. Might not accommodate the GMT stack.










Does the low dome acrylic increase clearance in the case at all? That might be a good way to make room in there if that is the case. The crystal openings appear to be identically sized.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Well, I've got this old Invicta diver from wayyyy back. It features the requisite Miyota 8 series to do the mod, but I'm noticing the rehaute is not nearly as deep as it is on the 8926. The case is also much slimmer, much more "lexy" in dimensions. Might not accommodate the GMT stack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It certainly does increase clearance. Probably 1.5-2mm extra clearance. Should be enough for the GMT movement.


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

Hmmm, I have two Miyota 8926s (well, one working watch being sent to Jelliotz soon-ish and one case with some parts). I wonder if I should turn the second one into a GMT Homage.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Parts have been ordered for the Invicta three hand to GMT conversion mod.

New dial
New handset (gold)
New GMT arrow (gold)
New low dome crystal 
New bezel insert

I'll pick up a movement in person from Ofrei. Got plenty of time on my hands though while I wait on HK post....

Ate into the paypal balance I was building for a Kiger MILSUB, but I think it will be worth it.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Parts have been ordered for the Invicta three hand to GMT conversion mod.
> 
> New dial
> New handset (gold)
> ...


I'm excited to see what you have in store for us. I guess we'll get to see in about a month.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Well, I've got this old Invicta diver from wayyyy back. It features the requisite Miyota 8 series to do the mod, but I'm noticing the rehaute is not nearly as deep as it is on the 8926. The case is also much slimmer, much more "lexy" in dimensions. Might not accommodate the GMT stack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The myiota is slimmer. Why I prefer than new Seiko versions !!!! I have these. My daily scalloped beatr (with sapphire and new cyclops) and that 8926C ! Last one was forgotten, but now.... )))


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

You. Are. So beautiful... To me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

paulandpaul said:


> You. Are. So beautiful... To me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm quite fond of it too.

I'm also partial to this one.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

That thing funkier than James Brown's rhythm section. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

In love with your watches (^.^) can't wait to try modding too


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Mods complete, aside from the nato strap which is on order. 

I'm super happy with the result.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

^^beautiful!!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Congrats parsedout! That watch is a winner. It's very striking and I think your design is superb. I especially like how legible those hands are. Great combo. Wear it well!


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Inspired by a few other threads here, most notably the Casio Super Ocean Heritage mod, I set out to try the same with the 8926 as the base instead of Casio. I quickly realized once researching that I think modding might be over my head a bit, and while I'll likely still try it soon, I had this idea stuck in my head as one I really wanted to wear and therefore didn't want to wait through the learning curve of doing it myself.

So off I sent my 8926 to John from Singapore to the US, later picking up an Invicta 9404 to use as the donor watch when we could not find a good white dial online. The short white hour hand was a nice fit for the original inspiration, and the red second hand I chose simply for something a bit different. Finally the blue bezel insert, Invicta logos gone from the case and bracelet, cyclops gone, and here you have it. The ONLY thing I don't love about this is that when the "Invicta" word was taken off the dial I didn't realize how this would look on a white dial, since most 8926 mods here on darker color dials. It left two minuscule and symmetric spots below the wings logo. Even if I had thought about this aspect prior, I would probably rather the dots than the word "Invicta." After a couple days of wearing it I barely notice. The final touch will be a shark mesh bracelet but it is still in the mail, so I figured for now I'll get these pics out there.

Thanks again to John for doing this. He really is amazing from what I've seen done on here and now in person.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

tavo2311 said:


> Inspired by a few other threads here, most notably the Casio Super Ocean Heritage mod, I set out to try the same with the 8926 as the base instead of Casio. I quickly realized once researching that I think modding might be over my head a bit, and while I'll likely still try it soon, I had this idea stuck in my head as one I really wanted to wear and therefore didn't want to wait through the learning curve of doing it myself.
> 
> So off I sent my 8926 to John from Singapore to the US, later picking up an Invicta 9404 to use as the donor watch when we could not find a good white dial online. The short white hour hand was a nice fit for the original inspiration, and the red second hand I chose simply for something a bit different. Finally the blue bezel insert, Invicta logos gone from the case and bracelet, cyclops gone, and here you have it. The ONLY thing I don't love about this is that when the "Invicta" word was taken off the dial I didn't realize how this would look on a white dial, since most 8926 mods here on darker color dials. It left two minuscule and symmetric spots below the wings logo. Even if I had thought about this aspect prior, I would probably rather the dots than the word "Invicta." After a couple days of wearing it I barely notice. The final touch will be a shark mesh bracelet but it is still in the mail, so I figured for now I'll get these pics out there.
> 
> Thanks again to John for doing this. He really is amazing from what I've seen done on here and now in person.


I love how it came out. Inverse stealth. Its like a freshly fallen snow. I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

I like the blue colored bezel insert and its contrast to the white dial


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Some great looking Mods here lately. Good work everyone. I'm waiting for parts and to have some free time to get my hands on another 2 projects.


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> I love how it came out. Inverse stealth. Its like a freshly fallen snow. I'm glad you're enjoying it.


I like that analogy. And since this will be the only snow I see this year it makes it even better!


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Congrats parsedout! That watch is a winner. It's very striking and I think your design is superb. I especially like how legible those hands are. Great combo. Wear it well!


Thanks, I've shown and explained the orange monster to my non-WIS wife in the past...with that knowledge she has named the latest creation the Black Beaver (the 12 o'clock index looks like beaver teeth I guess). Not sure she understands the level of humor in that name, I thought it was ammusing.


----------



## tavo2311 (Nov 26, 2013)

Couple new pics with the mesh that just arrived


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Nato strap showed up, the Black Beaver is now complete!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Parsedout said:


> Nato strap showed up, the Black Beaver is now complete!
> 
> View attachment 1924738


Excellent mod!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> Nato strap showed up, the Black Beaver is now complete!
> 
> View attachment 1924738


That is one nice watch! It's nice to see an 8926 mod that isn't just another sub or Black Bay.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Poor man's crystal press.... Not as nice as svorkoetter's drill press setup, but it worked!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Poor man's crystal press.... Not as nice as scorkoetter's drill press setup, but it worked!


It would appear I'm not the only one hard at work tonight. 









Sent via my mobile


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> It would appear I'm not the only one hard at work tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm that looks oddly familiar


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

340pd said:


> Hmmm that looks oddly familiar


There is strategically placed paper to keep some mystery for the masses. ;-)

Sent via my mobile


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> There is strategically placed paper to keep some mystery from the masses. ;-)
> 
> Sent via my mobile


The wizard at work&#8230;.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

340pd said:


> The wizard at work&#8230;.


Indeed.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> That is one nice watch! It's nice to see an 8926 mod that isn't just another sub or Black Bay.


Agree with Scott. Very cool Mod


----------



## Flex_ (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't wait to see what master jelliottz has in store for us. Quick question, do the parts from ........... fit the 8926?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Flex_ said:


> Can't wait to see what master jelliottz has in store for us. Quick question, do the parts from ........... fit the 8926?


Get a "_" (space) in whatever link you typed. You were censored.

And I'm cooking a custom build for 340PD. I can't tell you what, but I can tell you that the only original part of his 8926 staying is the case.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## Flex_ (Jan 25, 2014)

Whoops! my bad! I wanted to ask if "raffles" parts fit the 8926, or if not where can I get a bezel insert that fits right in? I hoped this goes through this time!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Flex_ said:


> Whoops! my bad! I wanted to ask if "raffles" parts fit the 8926, or if not where can I get a bezel insert that fits right in? I hoped this goes through this time!


If you're only looking for a bezel insert, the Raffles inserts will work. You can also search "16610 insert" on ebay. Lots of options.

If you want dial and hands, raffles will work for the miyota version of the 8926. Order the DG compatible hands. If you have the Seiko movement, you need to go through dagaz or yobokies.

Good luck!

Sent via my mobile


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

jelliottz said:


> If you're only looking for a bezel insert, the Raffles inserts will work. You can also search "16610 insert" on ebay. Lots of options.
> 
> If you want dial and hands, raffles will work for the miyota version of the 8926. Order the DG compatible hands. If you have the Seiko movement, you need to go through dagaz or yobokies.
> 
> ...


Inserts for the scalloped version are the same as coin edge?


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> . . but I can tell you that the only original part of his 8926 staying is the case. . .


Interesting. Even the bezel assembly is changing?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

G4_Chrono said:


> Interesting. Even the bezel assembly is changing?


Sorry, that part is staying too. So case back, mid case, bezel assembly and crown. That's all staying. 


tslewisz said:


> Inserts for the scalloped version are the same as coin edge?


Yes sir. They fit the same. I honestly think the inserts fit the scalloped bezel better.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Tea time! Using my bezel to time while it steeps. Earl Grey anyone?









Sent via my mobile


----------



## igureta (Oct 28, 2012)

igureta said:


> Waiting for this one.


My mate scdone123 is a bloody genius


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Put a new destressed deployment strap on my BB homage. If memory serves, Got it from StrappedFortime. 
This is a 22mm squeezed onto the 20mm lugs.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Put a new destressed deployment strap on my BB homage. If memory serves, Got it from StrappedFortime.
> This is a 22mm squeezed onto the 20mm lugs.


You really ought to put a proper 20mm strap on that watch. Do the right thing. Send me that strap and buy yourself a new one 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

8926 x5 (actually one is a 9404)


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ alright then! Without further ado, sir, I give you my sword of surrender and vacate my position as the 8926 "hoarder" of the thread! 

Beautiful collection. Those are all great looking watches. Must look good in the watch box all lined up, dive bezels gleaming in the soft incandescent glow...


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy Veterans Day


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> 8926 x5 (actually one is a 9404)


That black strap with white stitching really plays to the whole feel of the watch. Enjoy it!

Sent via my mobile


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Changed out the strap...the nato just wasn't doing it for me. H&R Sailcloth is super comfortable and I think it looks great.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^^ I think you're correct!

Sent via my mobile


----------



## Maxiumos (Mar 27, 2014)

My mod so far


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Maxiumos said:


> View attachment 1998730
> 
> 
> My mod so far


That's how it starts. Down the rabbit hole you go. ;-)

Sent via my mobile


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My dad is turning 70 next week and I wanted to do something nice for him. I was hoping I could get a decently priced vintage 1944 piece, but either the ones I liked were over my budget and/or they are very small for his wrist.

He is not a watch guy like me. He owns 2 Rado Jubilee that need some repairs and he hasn't taken them to his watch guy back home.

Well, I decided to make him a Franken Mod with an 8926 and a spare dial I had from Otto. Hands are also from Otto, but decided to remove the lume and turn them into skeleton hands, which I think give the watch a slight dressier look IMO.

As always, all branding was removed, I polished the case and I even personalized the rotor in Spanish (not my greatest work, but he won't care). I put a water resistant leather band with white stitches and I'm happy with the result.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

El geek! That is awesome! I love the personal touches and your characteristic clean look with those Ofrei parts. That rotor job is very thoughtful. I have some specialized hand gravers for that kind of work I bought for doing mother of pearl inlay and I still don't think I would have tried it, so congrats for putting your heart into it! And you succeeded, because I barely speak any Spanish but I can read it quite clearly. Great idea man! I made mods for bro and my dad for Christmas too, but they aren't at the same level as this.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> El geek! That is awesome! I love the personal touches and your characteristic clean look with those Ofrei parts. That rotor job is very thoughtful. I have some specialized hand gravers for that kind of work I bought for doing mother of pearl inlay and I still don't think I would have tried it, so congrats for putting your heart into it! And you succeeded, because I barely speak any Spanish but I can read it quite clearly. Great idea man! I made mods for bro and my dad for Christmas too, but they aren't at the same level as this.


Thanks Sonic for your comment. I think my do will like it. Yeah, the engraving was the tough part. I tried on scrap pieces of metal first, but still. The surface on the rotor is so uneven that the needle bit jumped all over.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> My dad is turning 70 next week and I wanted to do something nice for him. I was hoping I could get a decently priced vintage 1944 piece, but either the ones I liked were over my budget and/or they are very small for his wrist.
> 
> He is not a watch guy like me. He owns 2 Rado Jubilee that need some repairs and he hasn't taken them to his watch guy back home.
> 
> ...


I'm digging it 100%! The sharp contrast and readability is awesome. It has an excellent military feel. Nicely done. I'm confident your dad will be very pleased.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

A quick update for you modding gents. Since I've apparently convinced a number of you to mod the older Miyota 8926, there's a slight change in crystal specs over the Seiko version. 

Seiko 8926 crystal: 30mm
Miyota 8926 crystal: 30.5mm

Just a heads up for anyone doing a crystal swap. A 30.6mm acrylic crystal will fit the old 8926 using the freeze trick. 

Sent via my mobile


----------



## Kinbote (Jun 6, 2013)

Some past mods (sold), Doh!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I was wondering if there are any after market chapter rings that would fit into the 8926?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

I know the chapter ring on my NH35A version was integrated into the case, I imagine it's the same on the older Miyota model.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

phoenix844884 said:


> I was wondering if there are any after market chapter rings that would fit into the 8926?


No because the 8926 does not have a chapter ring, it has a rehaut (i.e., the metal "ring" is a part of the case, not removable as with some Seiko divers).


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi. I'm trying my first mod and wanted to purchase a bezel from Kurtyiu on eBay. I made an offer a dollar less than asking and had it expire with no reply. Now it seems the seller has blocked me from making a purchase, even at full price. Is this seller that "touchy"?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

cantinker said:


> Hi. I'm trying my first mod and wanted to purchase a bezel from Kurtyiu on eBay. I made an offer a dollar less than asking and had it expire with no reply. Now it seems the seller has blocked me from making a purchase, even at full price. Is this seller that "touchy"?


He's a little touchy but come on man, hitting the guy for a dollar? Good thing there are plenty to choose from.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Parsedout said:


> He's a little touchy but come on man, hitting the guy for a dollar? Good thing there are plenty to choose from.


When someone lists an item "Or best offer" I kind of assumed he was expecting me to make one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cantinker said:


> When someone lists an item "Or best offer" I kind of assumed he was expecting me to make one.


Yes, but if a seller has for sale Exactly what I want at a reasonable price, I offer the same as his asking price to try to ensure I get the item, unless another buyer gets to it ahead of me time wise.

This expedites the sale and I get the item sooner. The seller doesn't delay in accepting, hoping to get a higher offer from a later buyer.

Dicking around for $1 is kind of silly.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Yes, but if a seller has for sale Exactly what I want at a reasonable price, I offer the same as his asking price to try to ensure I get the item, unless another buyer gets to it ahead of me time wise.
> 
> This expedites the sale and I get the item sooner. The seller doesn't delay in accepting, hoping to get a higher offer from a later buyer.
> 
> Dicking around for $1 is kind of silly.


Maybe I'm thick. This isn't a unique item up for auction. He's been selling these bezels for some time and states there are at least 10 for sale. If someone "gets to it ahead of me" there are still at least 9 left. If he invites offers and then gets PO'd (to the point of blocking me from buying anything from him) when I make one seems a bit over the top.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cantinker said:


> Maybe I'm thick. This isn't a unique item up for auction. He's been selling these bezels for some time and states there are at least 10 for sale. If someone "gets to it ahead of me" there are still at least 9 left. If he invites offers and then gets PO'd (to the point of blocking me from buying anything from him) when I make one seems a bit over the top.


Agreed. He lost a sale and a customer. Pointless on his part.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Only mod is the mesh bracelet.
Closely related to the 8926, same case. 
Abyss 7041 with a great 60 minute MilSub bezel. 
Sort of homage to the Seiko Monsters with day/date and a NH36A movement. 
Not sure if it is the same dial with a chapter ring added.


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't know as much about watches as most folks here. But I've read really disturbing things about Invicta on amazon's reviews section.

What do you all here make of this? Have you had the watch a few months and have it break? Generally, why all the bad press?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Siwash said:


> I don't know as much about watches as most folks here. But I've read really disturbing things about Invicta on amazon's reviews section.
> 
> What do you all here make of this? Have you had the watch a few months and have it break? Generally, why all the bad press?


Got a bunch of them and never a problem with any. Think the flack is about some of the over the top models and the Oboxious MSRP with severe discounting plus the soupy TV sales channel.

These conservatively styled homages have Seiko automatic movements for under $100, an excellent watch for the money. From personal experience, they are good watches, so I ignore the haters.

8926x5


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Only mod is the mesh bracelet.
> Closely related to the 8926, same case.
> Abyss 7041 with a great 60 minute MilSub bezel.
> Sort of homage to the Seiko Monsters with day/date and a NH36A movement.
> Not sure if it is the same dial with a chapter ring added.


I think it'd look awesome with a black snowflake dial and snowflake hands, it would kind of have a Pelagos vibe

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Siwash said:


> I don't know as much about watches as most folks here. But I've read really disturbing things about Invicta on amazon's reviews section.
> 
> What do you all here make of this? Have you had the watch a few months and have it break? Generally, why all the bad press?


I agree with Yankee express. Some of their models are not as well thought out as others. Some are just plain ludicrous.

If you're a...how do I put this lightly? Gullible enough consumer to think you are getting a $2000.00 watch for $259.99 then I think you are bound to be disappointed when it turns out to be a $150.00 watch for $259.99.

These particular watches I believe are without a doubt one of the best value to quality ratios in any watch under $500. Assuming the style is what you are looking for.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I agree with Yankee express. Some of their models are not as well thought out as others. Some are just plain ludicrous.
> 
> If you're a...how do I put this lightly? Gullible enough consumer to think you are getting a $2000.00 watch for $259.99 then I think you are bound to be disappointed when it turns out to be a $150.00 watch for $259.99.
> 
> These particular watches I believe are without a doubt one of the best value to quality ratios in any watch under $500. Assuming the style is what you are looking for.


And to get these $150 watches for under $99 is a good bargain.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Got a bunch of them and never a problem with any. Think the flack is about some of the over the top models and the Oboxious MSRP with severe discounting plus the soupy TV sales channel.
> 
> These conservatively styled homages have Seiko automatic movements for under $100, an excellent watch for the money. From personal experience, they are good watches, so I ignore the haters.
> 
> 8926x5


Agree. I've had an 8926 (Miyota) for over 6 years. Snorkeled with it, skied with it, zero problems.

Yankeexpress, what's that model of yours with the yellow dial? I'm really digging it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

cantinker said:


> Agree. I've had an 8926 (Miyota) for over 6 years. Snorkeled with it, skied with it, zero problems.
> 
> Yankeexpress, what's that model of yours with the yellow dial? I'm really digging it.


It is 3048, yellow dial, 47mm NH25a non-hacking movement. My only one with this movement. Think it was a transition piece between the Miyota like yours and the present NH35A and NH36A sold now. I changed it to the leather because I had it and needed a watch to install it on. Also a little unusual is that the case is polished between the lugs, unlike most Invicta I remove the bracelet on. Think they use many different factories to produce their large inventory and think this particular factory does a better job than most of the others. 
Note the non-Mercedes hands as well.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Only mod is the mesh bracelet.
> Closely related to the 8926, same case.
> Abyss 7041 with a great 60 minute MilSub bezel.
> Sort of homage to the Seiko Monsters with day/date and a NH36A movement.
> Not sure if it is the same dial with a chapter ring added.


Oh man, now you've got my wheels turning. Got the feeling any of the yobokies monster dials will fit this thing. For $100 base watch this would suit my Monster want.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a big yellow 3048, too. It's a pretty awesome piece, IMO.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

I've been tempted to pick up one of these to experiment with, maybe fit it with a seiko dial and hands to do something about that terrible lume. Knowing they use the NH35 makes it really attractive despite the company, though I really wish they didn't plaster the Invicta logo on the left side.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Started to re-polish the case sides


And I'll leave this pic just for fun........;-)


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

M1K3Z0R said:


> I've been tempted to pick up one of these to experiment with, maybe fit it with a seiko dial and hands to do something about that terrible lume. Knowing they use the NH35 makes it really attractive despite the company, though I really wish they didn't plaster the Invicta logo on the left side.


A few minutes with a flat file and some various grit sandpaper will take care of that logo! 

P.S. I went with the "brushed" look on purpose for this watch.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

And I'll leave this pic just for fun........;-)
[/QUOTE]

Hmm, which case back is this? I've cracked the glass in one of mine.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> Oh man, now you've got my wheels turning. Got the feeling any of the yobokies monster dials will fit this thing. For $100 base watch this would suit my Monster want.


I hear you, I'm wondering about the chapter ring size too...

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Parsedout said:


> A few minutes with a flat file and some various grit sandpaper will take care of that logo!
> 
> P.S. I went with the "brushed" look on purpose for this watch.
> 
> View attachment 2126218


For my first attempt at removing the dreaded logo I used a Dremmel with a grinding stone. Progressively finer sandpapering to come.









Hands and dial already installed.









Also my first time attaching photos so I hope they come out.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

120 said:


> And I'll leave this pic just for fun........;-)





120 said:


> Hmm, which case back is this? I've cracked the glass in one of mine.


I'm not quite ready to give that info up yet, I want to double check with another case back to see if I only got lucky. I do have a spare Invicta case back I'd sell though.....


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Another one gets the dremel....


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

cantinker said:


> For my first attempt at removing the dreaded logo I used a Dremmel with a grinding stone. Progressively finer sandpapering to come.


Dremel works if you're slow and pay careful attention, one slip and it's easy to remove more material than you intended. It's also a bit harder to keep it consistent. Looks like you did a good job!


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Finally got mine regulated to within 3 seconds per day. It gains 3 seconds if it isn't worn and loses 3 seconds when worn. I wear it right around every other day, so I'm at +/-0 net. It was 15 seconds fast when I got it, acceptable but not ideal. :-d


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Parsedout said:


> Dremel works if you're slow and pay careful attention, one slip and it's easy to remove more material than you intended. It's also a bit harder to keep it consistent. Looks like you did a good job!


Thanks!


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

I highly suggest going as far as 1000 grit with the sandpaper, it makes a big difference in the finish.

One I just did

https://flic.kr/p/peyc2C


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> I highly suggest going as far as 1000 grit with the sandpaper, it makes a big difference in the finish.


One other bit of advice, if you're going to be removing the bezel insert. That is a great time to brush the bezel sides and face, it's a minor thing but makes a big difference in overall feel in person. I've always been a big fan of "machined/brushed over polished" in everything from car accessories to watches.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

TheWraith said:


> I highly suggest going as far as 1000 grit with the sandpaper, it makes a big difference in the finish.


Or go all the way to 12000 grit micromesh, followed by jeweller's rouge:


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> One other bit of advice, if you're going to be removing the bezel insert. That is a great time to brush the bezel sides and face, it's a minor thing but makes a big difference in overall feel in person.


Agreed. If I were doing another 8926, that's what I'd do.

Can someone tell me, does a Rolex sub have brushed bezel sides and face, with only the scallops being shiny? In some pictures it appears so, and in others it does not.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

svorkoetter said:


> Agreed. If I were doing another 8926, that's what I'd do.
> 
> Can someone tell me, does a Rolex sub have brushed bezel sides and face, with only the scallops being shiny? In some pictures it appears so, and in others it does not.


It varies as far as I know. On the older sub's most have been polished and lost their sharp edges. The hole thing is now shiny.

I haven't handled anything newer than a 16610. Here's a cropped shot on a 14060 I was able to see a couple weeks ago. 









Sent via my mobile


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

The Rolex Submariner should have brushed lug tops and bracelet top, sides of bracelet, sides of case, and bezel should be polished.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

svorkoetter said:


> Or go all the way to 12000 grit micromesh, followed by jeweller's rouge:


Beautiful and that's the way it "should" be done but a few of the jobs I've seen on here look like they stop just past 320 grit. I go as high as 3000 grit for those that I polish.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> Beautiful and that's the way it "should" be done but a few of the jobs I've seen on here look like they stop just past 320 grit. I go as high as 3000 grit for those that I polish.


"Should" is entirely subjective when doing custom work...people have different taste and ideas of their finished product.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

120 said:


> And I'll leave this pic just for fun........;-)


Hmm, which case back is this? I've cracked the glass in one of mine.[/QUOTE]

Yo can always get a replacement glass from Esslinger . 25mm x 1mm


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> "Should" is entirely subjective when doing custom work...people have different taste and ideas of their finished product.


I usually agree with custom work but there was one that looked like they stopped after 5 grit......not a good look. But I guess it was "custom" lol.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> I usually agree with custom work but there was one that looked like they stopped after 5 grit......not a good look. But I guess it was "custom" lol.


You're probably referring to mine, certain lighting and macro can be deceiving. I ran the entire watch through 600 grit, perfect match to the bracelet and exactly what I was going for...


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Got a bunch of them and never a problem with any. Think the flack is about some of the over the top models and the Oboxious MSRP with severe discounting plus the soupy TV sales channel.
> 
> These conservatively styled homages have Seiko automatic movements for under $100, an excellent watch for the money. From personal experience, they are good watches, so I ignore the haters.


this orange/black combo is epic! more info, por favor...


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> You're probably referring to mine, certain lighting and macro can be deceiving. I ran the entire watch through 600 grit, perfect match to the bracelet and exactly what I was going for...


Not yours but it is on the edge of rough for me.....;-) Thankfully Invicta's are cheap and plentiful. b-)


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> Thankfully Invicta's are cheap and plentiful. b-)


Yep, plenty for hacks like myself to screw up.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> Yep, plenty for hacks like myself to screw up.


I didn't save pictures of my first Invictaectomy with a dremel and a grinding stone, not a pretty site, used the leftover parts on another project......


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> I didn't save pictures of my first Invictaectomy with a dremel and a grinding stone, not a pretty site, used the leftover parts on another project......


Wow, so you fail at using common courtesy when criticizing other's work AND at catching sarcasm. Take care man.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> Wow, so you fail at using common courtesy when criticizing other's work AND at catching sarcasm. Take care man.


Quite to the contrary, I never criticized your work, assumption on your part when you post pictures and asked if it was yours I was referring to. At that point I did say it was on the edge of what "I" would consider rough, just my opinion which I think I can still have, at no point did I sign up for courtesy on this forum. But hey, whatever.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Just discovered that Amazon.com no longer ships the Invicta 8926OB to Canada. :-(

I guess I won't be doing any more Invicta mods, because I'm certainly not going to buy one from some place that doesn't have an easy returns policy (in case there's a lemon in the lemon-coloured box).

Regarding brushed finishes, if I were doing one, I would first polish back to a shine, and then brush the polished finish with a green Scotchbrite pad.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Just discovered that Amazon.com no longer ships the Invicta 8926OB to Canada. :-(
> 
> I guess I won't be doing any more Invicta mods, because I'm certainly not going to buy one from some place that doesn't have an easy returns policy (in case there's a lemon in the lemon-coloured box).
> 
> Regarding brushed finishes, if I were doing one, I would first polish back to a shine, and then brush the polished finish with a green Scotchbrite pad.


Well that sucks for you guys. Although after seeing your latest project Stefan, I don't think you would need the 8926


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

svorkoetter said:


> Just discovered that Amazon.com no longer ships the Invicta 8926OB to Canada. :-(
> 
> I guess I won't be doing any more Invicta mods, because I'm certainly not going to buy one from some place that doesn't have an easy returns policy (in case there's a lemon in the lemon-coloured box).
> 
> Regarding brushed finishes, if I were doing one, I would first polish back to a shine, and then brush the polished finish with a green Scotchbrite pad.


What about amazon.ca?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

cantinker said:


> What about amazon.ca?


They advertise the 8926C, although the picture they use is identical to amazon.com's 8926OB. What is the difference between the "C" and "OB" supposed to be?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> They advertise the 8926C, although the picture they use is identical to amazon.com's 8926OB. What is the difference between the "C" and "OB" supposed to be?


I have heard that OB and C are the same. They just renamed OB (original bezel) to C (coin edge bezel). I have seen in my examples that the depth and shape of the bezel flutes has changed over time from shallow to deep and then back again, but they are essentially the same.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I have heard that OB and C are the same. They just renamed OB (original bezel) to C (coin edge bezel). I have seen in my examples that the depth and shape of the bezel flutes has changed over time from shallow to deep and then back again, but they are essentially the same.


My understanding also.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I have heard that OB and C are the same. They just renamed OB (original bezel) to C (coin edge bezel). I have seen in my examples that the depth and shape of the bezel flutes has changed over time from shallow to deep and then back again, but they are essentially the same.


Could be different factories in China producing them.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks, that's good to know. Amazon.ca's price on the 8926C, by the time you factor in exchange rate, shipping, and duty, is less than Amazon.com's price on the 8926OB.


----------



## Papa Hotel (Sep 11, 2014)

Papa Hotel said:


> Afternoon all, first-time poster checking in with my little project, just finished today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small update:
Unhappy with the orange Plongeur minute hand and not convinced the white hands worked particularly well, I've changed to silver UDT hands. Much happier now, I think it's much better resolved and I'll keep it as is for a while.


----------



## Siwash (Jun 10, 2013)

I don't own an 8926.

How often do you owners get asked if it is a Rolex?

oh. . and what is the usual movement inside? handwind?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Siwash said:


> I don't own an 8926.
> 
> How often do you owners get asked if it is a Rolex?
> 
> oh. . and what is the usual movement inside? handwind?


This is the mod thread, most of us don't have the factory dial or hands, so my answer to your question is never. I tried to wear it before modding, couldn't bring myself to even leave the house with it on. Poor sub homage is embarassing.

Comes with seiko nh35a movement in the newer ones, miyota in the older.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

A question if I may. Where do you buy your bezel inserts?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

cantinker said:


> A question if I may. Where do you buy your bezel inserts?
> Thanks in advance.


I got mine on ebay, any insert for the submariner 16610 seem to fit without much issue. Some have to sand them down a little, mine dropped right in.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

cantinker said:


> A question if I may. Where do you buy your bezel inserts?
> Thanks in advance.





Parsedout said:


> I got mine on ebay, any insert for the submariner 16610 seem to fit without much issue. Some have to sand them down a little, mine dropped right in.


This. Search "16610 insert" on eBay. Lots of colors to choose.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## c.anders (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi all, been lurking around here for a while and have liked what I have seen and was inspired to try, key word here being ''try'' to mod an 8926 and here's what I came up with. At first my plan was to build a Milsub/Black Bay or Snowflake homage without crown guards, kind of a Franken watch but my plans kinda changed when I found out that I would not be building this watch for me but for my daughter who had seen a Tudor Sub with a tropical dial and a faded bezel on a leather strap and she decided that it would be hers so that's the direction I tried to go with it. I have to say that I learned a lot about how not to do things like trying to fade bezel inserts and dials, I went through three inserts and destroyed a Tiger concept dial which didn't hurt my feelings too bad because I wanted to do a little experimenting with designing and printing my own dial on waterslide decal paper. Here is what I have so far. It is far from perfect and it's still a work in progress because I'm not at all happy with the dial as is, I know it can be done because I printed NH35A underneath 6:00 and it's perfectly legible through a loupe. Most of the work was on the case, I kept the crown guards but reworked them to resemble the pointed crown guards on some of the old Submariners, I got rid of the huge Inflicta logo on the side and removed the logo and model number from the caseback and also sterilized the rotor. I did a lot of work on the bezel, I beveled the underside in an attempt to give it something close to the right profile. My daughter is also left handed and insisted that she be able to wear it on her right wrist with the crown facing the right way so I gladly obliged. She also wanted a leather Nato but her wrist is too small and it wouldn't fit her comfortably so I made a two piece strap using hardware from a cheap Zulu I bought on Amazon.

I tried to think of something original but it seems that every word known to man that deals with the ocean or water has been used on a watch so I decided to take a different route, I wrote 'POSEIDON' in Greek along with 'GOD OF THE SEA' and 'NAUTILUS' and 'AUTOMATIC'. The logo at the top is my initials, I hope to come up with something I like a little better at some point, but for now it'll suffice.









Here's the strap and crown guards, you can also see where I beveled the bottom half of the bezel inwards, the polish isn't perfect but I didn't see any reason it should be when the intent was to make it look well used for the past fifty years or so.









I've been infected and I think the only cure is for me to buy another watch or four, figure out how to make dials and how to lume properly, (I used cheap glow paint on this one because I plan on redoing it), then make one I can wear, this one won't even wrap all the way around my wrist so I didn't even get to try it on, she's not getting my next one though!

Here is the watch that inspired this project.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^Great work on the pointed crown guards! That's one of my favorite looks. 

Sent via my mobile


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> ^Great work on the pointed crown guards! That's one of my favorite looks.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


+1

What did you use to print the new dial?


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> HUGE thanks to John over at JRA Customs (AKA gooniesiv on eBay) for putting together this awesome 8926OB mod for me
> View attachment 1531106
> 
> View attachment 1531107
> ...


I just ordered a blue BB homage from him.

Dagaz Black Bay Tribute Homage Watch Pro Brushed Finish with No Logos | eBay


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Really great work on that watch c.anders. Your daughter has impeccable tastes in timepieces. You really captured the spirit of that Tudor. It's really artful and well thought out.

I especially admire the crown guards and the bezel. I don't think I can recall seeing someone attempt that before, but you have succeeded and then some!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

c.anders said:


> View attachment 2252274


Wow! Another mod-ninja is rising. Superb work, c.anders!

I echo the others' rave reviews of your work, but as a Steve McQueen-style lefty myself, the Destro mod may be my favorite feature. Great work. (The Greek is [email protected]$$ as well. b-))


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey Stefan, I just received my 8926"C" from Amazon.ca. The case back # is 8926OB.... I am not sure if even Amazon.ca is mixing the watches up or not.....

Anyway, the bezel flutes are shallow as well.



svorkoetter said:


> They advertise the 8926C, although the picture they use is identical to amazon.com's 8926OB. What is the difference between the "C" and "OB" supposed to be?


----------



## c.anders (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks, those were a little tricky because I wasn't too comfortable with removing the crown tube, I had to be really careful with the dremel, next time I'll just order a sacrificial crown to protect it.


----------



## c.anders (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks, I used just a regular old inkjet printer set at maximum resolution on glossy photo paper, I clearcoated it and glued it to the stripped down stock dial. I plan on using inkjet waterslide decal paper on the next one, I think it will work a lot better.


----------



## c.anders (Aug 31, 2014)

Thank you, I had been searching threads trying to find another mod with pointed crown guards but I never found any so I thought it would be a little unique. The bezel was a thing of necessity, it was an issue for me right out of the box, I opened it up, saw the profile and knew it had to be reworked so I spent the better part of an evening filing it to the profile I liked, to me it seems to have made it look a little flatter like the old subs and I like that look better, that could just be my eyes though.


----------



## c.anders (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks, the Greek idea hit me after banging my head on the wall for a few days trying to figure out what to put on the dial, I'm not too fond of the totally sterile look and I didn't want to use anyone else's ideas so it was kinda one of those eureka moments, I just hope it says what I said it says lol! I don't know Greek so I used Google translate and then I did a whole lot of cross referencing just to make sure it was right so hopefully it's ok.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Wow! Another mod-ninja is rising. Superb work, c.anders!


Seconded!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

cyberwarhol said:


> Hey Stefan, I just received my 8926"C" from Amazon.ca. The case back # is 8926OB.... I am not sure if even Amazon.ca is mixing the watches up or not.....
> 
> Anyway, the bezel flutes are shallow as well.


Thanks for the info. It wouldn't surprise me if they're mixing them up. For the longest time, amazon.com (not .ca) was showing an 8926 (the one with the fluted bezel) on the 8926OB page.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

A little more done to this one. Painted the second hand (don't know if I like it too much). Then added the 9937 bracelet, generic Sub caseback, and completed the sterilization. Tried the original merc hands, but the lume is terrible compared to the SKX hands. Makes for a fun beater...

Original thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lotta-invicta-little-armida-splash-seiko-1287010.html


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Do you know which style sub case back you used? The one I used was from a Sizzlin 116610 but I haven't checked it to others yet to see which one works and which ones don't.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

m92110 said:


> A little more done to this one. Painted the second hand (don't know if I like it too much). Then added the 9937 bracelet, generic Sub caseback, and completed the sterilization. Tried the original merc hands, but the lume is terrible compared to the SKX hands. Makes for a fun beater...


I want that 9937 bracelet!


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

cyberwarhol said:


> Hey Stefan, I just received my 8926"C" from Amazon.ca. The case back # is 8926OB.... I am not sure if even Amazon.ca is mixing the watches up or not.....
> 
> Anyway, the bezel flutes are shallow as well.


I picked up a couple of 8926 "C" on sale for 90$ each. Both were 8926OB when they arrived at my door.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm really not too sure where the caseback came from. Most likely a generic 16610 style case. I have lots of them, but this was the only one that fit the 8926.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

m92110 said:


> I'm really not too sure where the caseback came from. Most likely a generic 16610 style case. I have lots of them, but this was the only one that fit the 8926.


I need to get out my calipers and check the few I have, great addition to these watches and I'd love to pass on the information here.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, doesn't everyone bring their watch tools to work??? Yea, write the big "L" on my forehead now. Looking at 30mm diameter for the caseback screw part...


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^ I frequently do. You're in good company. 

Sent via my mobile


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, we need group therapy. I guess this is group therapy!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Still waiting on a movement. Still laughing every time the nice ladies at Ofrei explain to me that they have to "come alllll the way from China...maybe wait another week".

At least I'll let the cat out of the bag a little....here's the bezel. Picture.....gold hands and tropic dial.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

I was debating when I placed my order for 2 as well. Now that I have an OB, I'd like to get a C, if I ever come across the right one at a good deal......

In the meantime, I will play around, when I have all the tools and parts necessary, to mod the first ever Invicta mod.



cantinker said:


> I picked up a couple of 8926 "C" on sale for 90$ each. Both were 8926OB when they arrived at my door.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Still waiting on a movement. Still laughing every time the nice ladies at Ofrei explain to me that they have to "come alllll the way from China...maybe wait another week".
> 
> At least I'll let the cat out of the bag a little....here's the bezel. Picture.....gold hands and tropic dial.


Mmmh, I think we might be doing a similar project Sonic. Where did you get your Tropic dial from.

Have you tried Esslinger for the movement?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Mmmh, I think we might be doing a similar project Sonic. Where did you get your Tropic dial from.
> 
> Have you tried Esslinger for the movement?


Hey ElGeek! It's possible. I often find in this thread that great minds have thought alike.

Anyway, the dial and hands are from Tiger...the sterile variety, except the GMT hand which is from raffles. The case is not an 8926. It's a much older Invicta with. 30.5mm crystal and thinner overall dimensions. I've been meaning to look up what model Invicta I have, but the box is in a box in a box, so I haven't gotten to it yet. There is a jubilee bracelet for it which I am still waiting on a replacement end link for. The end goal is to make a "Clint Eastwood" GMT, since I've noticed there aren't really any homages on the market and I've always thought it was a sharp looking watch.

I'm going to ride it out with Ofrei, but thanks for the tip on esslinger. If I lose my nerve I'll look them out. There's some outfit in Canada (somel or something like that) who also sells he movement.

Cheers!

Nate


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Hey ElGeek! It's possible. I often find in this thread that great minds have thought alike.
> 
> Anyway, the dial and hands are from Tiger...the sterile variety, except the GMT hand which is from raffles. The case is not an 8926. It's a much older Invicta with. 30.5mm crystal and thinner overall dimensions. I've been meaning to look up what model Invicta I have, but the box is in a box in a box, so I haven't gotten to it yet. There is a jubilee bracelet for it which I am still waiting on a replacement end link for. The end goal is to make a "Clint Eastwood" GMT, since I've noticed there aren't really any homages on the market and I've always thought it was a sharp looking watch.
> 
> ...


Somal Canada. I go by there periodically to get parts. They've got good prices.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Hey ElGeek! It's possible. I often find in this thread that great minds have thought alike.
> 
> Anyway, the dial and hands are from Tiger...the sterile variety, except the GMT hand which is from raffles. The case is not an 8926. It's a much older Invicta with. 30.5mm crystal and thinner overall dimensions. I've been meaning to look up what model Invicta I have, but the box is in a box in a box, so I haven't gotten to it yet. There is a jubilee bracelet for it which I am still waiting on a replacement end link for. The end goal is to make a "Clint Eastwood" GMT, since I've noticed there aren't really any homages on the market and I've always thought it was a sharp looking watch.
> 
> ...


Yeap, we are absolutely doing the same piece Nate. You got good taste my friend. I'm also waiting for the parts from Tiger and Raffles. Like you, I've been looking for an homage to that model (and other GMTs) but no look, so why not do it myself.

I'm also doing another GMT based on a pic I found.

I already got the movements and an 8926. Thanks for the info on Somal Canada, I'll check them out.

Pics to come..


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

CousinsUK also has dg3804s in stock. Esslinger does not.

Cousins cost $4 more than ofrei after shipping. I figured that wasn't to bad. 

I'm excited to see some real Root Beer GMTs running around. Such a great looking watch. Good luck to everyone building right now and waiting on parts.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Somal Canada. I go by there periodically to get parts. They've got good prices.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So they're not just a wholesaler? Would you know if their bezel inserts fit the 8926?


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

cantinker said:


> So they're not just a wholesaler? Would you know if their bezel inserts fit the 8926?


Sorry, can't help you there. But, yes, they're not just wholesalers, they've got a front area at their Brampton location with a semi-retail setup. I've got their catalogue, and when I need something I just bring it with and point it out to them from their catalogue.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

ciccio_started_it said:


> Sorry, can't help you there. But, yes, they're not just wholesalers, they've got a front area at their Brampton location with a semi-retail setup. I've got their catalogue, and when I need something I just bring it with and point it out to them from their catalogue.


Good to know. Thanks! I'll shoot them an email and see if they can give me the dimensions of the bezel insert.


----------



## Southern (Apr 26, 2013)

I just got a 9937 as a gift but I'd like to mod it. I'm thinking of doing a black dial snowflake home. Need the case logo removed, new dial and hands installed etc. However, I don't have watchmaking tools and frankly it makes me nervous that I'd screw it up or get dust under the crystal or something. Does anyone on this forum do the mods for a fee if the watch and parts are supplied?


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

*WHERE DID ALL THE MOD PICS GO?!?
*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TO BLOOM COUNTY!!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Southern said:


> I just got a 9937 as a gift but I'd like to mod it. I'm thinking of doing a black dial snowflake home. Need the case logo removed, new dial and hands installed etc. However, I don't have watchmaking tools and frankly it makes me nervous that I'd screw it up or get dust under the crystal or something. Does anyone on this forum do the mods for a fee if the watch and parts are supplied?


Sent you a PM.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

This is the watch that started it all for me. My original 8926a with a miyota 8215. I bought it in a pawn shop for $45.

















Nothing crazy here. Removed crown guards, removed Invicta logo, removed cyclops, brushed case, and an aftermarket 16610 insert. I gave this to a friend about 14 months ago. We worked together, and he always complimented it. I surprised him with it when I moved away.

















I was scared $h!+less to even attempt anything with the dial or hands.  

Sent via my mobile


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I always, always get dust under the crystal...the trick is getting rid of it again before you put in the movement 

I use a glass cleaner and let it dry thoroughly (to get to of oil based marks like fingerprints) and then blow the whole thing out with high pressure air. I have found the canned electronics dusters to be perfect for this. Again, let it dry and return to room temp in a sterile, dust free environ after cleaning.

Use only low pressure on dial and hands though! Professionals use little hand squeezed air bulbs on the delicate parts.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^ I went looking for this Canned Air you speak of. This was all I could find.









This actually helps with dust on the dial? 

Sent via my mobile


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> ^ I went looking for this Canned Air you speak of. This was all I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Yes, I've heard the same rumors myself..."


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I always, always get dust under the crystal...the trick is getting rid of it again before you put in the movement
> 
> I use a glass cleaner and let it dry thoroughly (to get to of oil based marks like fingerprints) and then blow the whole thing out with high pressure air. I have found the canned electronics dusters to be perfect for this. Again, let it dry and return to room temp in a sterile, dust free environ after cleaning.
> 
> Use only low pressure on dial and hands though! Professionals use little hand squeezed air bulbs on the delicate parts.


Rodico and air bulb work wonders for me.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> TO BLOOM COUNTY!!


Finally!!! Beautiful mod


----------



## HiramRanger (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

So many beautiful mods! 

I've been having dirty thoughts of modding in a MM300 dial and hands, but that would cost triple what the watch costs unless I use aftermarket parts. Feels so wrong, yet so right!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

HiramRanger said:


>


Nice. Might be my next mod. I feel the need for another snowflake. The one above with the guards removed looks great, too, but I'm on the fence as to if it's worth the effort to me, for me. Cheers, mates. I love this thread.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

This was once an 8926. I don't think we can call it that anymore. Its off to a happy new home shortly!









Sent via my mobile


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice! Jelliottz, what movement do you use for the GMT conversion?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Nice! Jelliottz, what movement do you use for the GMT conversion?


This was originally an early 8926 with a Miyota 8215 inside. I swapped in a dg3804b.









Sent via my mobile


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> This was once an 8926. I don't think we can call it that anymore. Its off to a happy new home shortly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another great one from the Mod Master himself. Can't wait to get all my parts and start building my GMT


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> This was once an 8926. I don't think we can call it that anymore. Its off to a happy new home shortly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

My first mod, almost done (gotta get they cyclops off)
dagaz FF dial
dagaz black hydro hands


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> My first mod, almost done (gotta get they cyclops off)


I had really good luck with just moving the entire right side of the crystal under the upper tip of a candle flame. Took less than 10 seconds for the cyclops to pop off and shoot across the room. Granted I wasn't super careful as a cracked crystal would be a good excuse for a sapphire upgrade...damn my luck!

Mod looks great, I've admired that blue sunburst dial for a while. If only someone would make a green one.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> I had really good luck with just moving the entire right side of the crystal under the upper tip of a candle flame. Took less than 10 seconds for the cyclops to pop off and shoot across the room. Granted I wasn't super careful as a cracked crystal would be a good excuse for a sapphire upgrade...damn my luck!
> 
> Mod looks great, I've admired that blue sunburst dial for a while. If only someone would make a green one.


Same here, little bit of heat and the edge of a razor blade and they tend to pop off.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Guys - so I bought a bezel insert from ebay (ref: 16610) and it doesn't fit, it's too big. It pops out of the opposite site im trying to push in! I've seen some of you sanding down the inside edge but thats not the issue... any ideas?


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Hey Guys - so I bought a bezel insert from ebay (ref: 16610) and it doesn't fit, it's too big. It pops out of the opposite site im trying to push in! I've seen some of you sanding down the inside edge but thats not the issue... any ideas?


Had the same problem. I sanded down the outer edge by turning it against some 12000 sandpaper by hand. Not the easiest or neatest job but it finally fit.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

accidentalsuccess said:


> My first mod, almost done (gotta get they cyclops off)


Nice! So you don't like the 12-3-6-9 dial?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Hey Guys - so I bought a bezel insert from ebay (ref: 16610) and it doesn't fit, it's too big. It pops out of the opposite site im trying to push in! I've seen some of you sanding down the inside edge but thats not the issue... any ideas?


The problem depends on the insert you bought. If it's one of the good quality ones, it will have a domed top but a flat bottom. The inside of the Invicta bezel has a ridge, and the flat bottom of the insert bottoms out on that ridge before the insert is all the way in. I had the same problem. I initially thought the problem was that the insert was too big (which it is, intentionally), and sanded it down very slightly, but that turned out to not be the problem. If the ridge weren't there, the insert would squeeze through the edge of the bezel and snap in place, but the ridge prevents that.

If you bought a cheap insert that is just a piece of sheet aluminum that has been made conical, then it will drop right in.

The solution in either case is to glue the insert in. The cheap insert is meant to be glued in anyway, and the better quality insert is meant to snap in, but can't because of the ridge.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> The problem depends on the insert you bought. If it's one of the good quality ones, it will have a domed top but a flat bottom. The inside of the Invicta bezel has a ridge, and the flat bottom of the insert bottoms out on that ridge before the insert is all the way in. I had the same problem. I initially thought the problem was that the insert was too big (which it is, intentionally), and sanded it down very slightly, but that turned out to not be the problem. If the ridge weren't there, the insert would squeeze through the edge of the bezel and snap in place, but the ridge prevents that.
> 
> If you bought a cheap insert that is just a piece of sheet aluminum that has been made conical, then it will drop right in.
> 
> The solution in either case is to glue the insert in. The cheap insert is meant to be glued in anyway, and the better quality insert is meant to snap in, but can't because of the ridge.


^^Good info there!

James, if it helps...here's the buyer on eBay that I bought my insert from. As Stefan says, these are the cheap ones BUT they come with the backside already applied with adhesive back tape and it appears well made once installed.

http://stores.ebay.com/kurtyiu/


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Sending this one off to its new home (Christmas gift). Going to miss its smiling Omega face...


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Nice! So you don't like the 12-3-6-9 dial?


It's growing on me. (groan....)

I am messing with regulating it first...we'll see how THAT went later today when I check the time.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, here's my first shot at an 8926 mod. I'm pretty comfortable modding Seikos, but man an 8926 is an eye opening experience. You guys who have been at this for a long time deserve some props. Sorry for the washed out black colors. It seems the florescent lighting combined with a sunburst dial wrecks havoc on my phone's camera.










I had a couple of questions though. What is the best way to remove the octagon bezel wire? I poked at it for literally 30 minutes before I ended up just masking the bezel before filing the case. Also, how in the world does anybody get the original bezel insert off without nicking the crystal? I tried a hobby knife, a multitool, and a combination of both. After all was said and done, I have a sapphire in my future, haha.

And before anyone asks, yes I thrashed the non-fitting bezel insert while trying to file it down to size. New inserts already ordered. Yikes.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> Well, here's my first shot at an 8926 mod. I'm pretty comfortable modding Seikos, but man an 8926 is an eye opening experience. You guys who have been at this for a long time deserve some props. Sorry for the washed out black colors. It seems the florescent lighting combined with a sunburst dial wrecks havoc on my phone's camera.
> 
> I had a couple of questions though. What is the best way to remove the octagon bezel wire? I poked at it for literally 30 minutes before I ended up just masking the bezel before filing the case. Also, how in the world does anybody get the original bezel insert off without nicking the crystal? I tried a hobby knife, a multitool, and a combination of both. After all was said and done, I have a sapphire in my future, haha.
> 
> And before anyone asks, yes I thrashed the non-fitting bezel insert while trying to file it down to size. New inserts already ordered. Yikes.


That looks great! What color bezel insert are you going with?

The trick to the bezel insert is to heat it up with a hair dryer (or heat gun) then it won't require very much prying to get it to separate. As for the wire removal, I ended up using a dental pick to grab the end of the wire, once it's started it'll just pop out.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

rawrfische said:


> Well, here's my first shot at an 8926 mod...
> 
> I had a couple of questions though. What is the best way to remove the octagon bezel wire? I poked at it for literally 30 minutes before I ended up just masking the bezel before filing the case. Also, how in the world does anybody get the original bezel insert off without nicking the crystal? I tried a hobby knife, a multitool, and a combination of both. After all was said and done, I have a sapphire in my future, haha.


I've never done a Seiko. Are they easier?

To remove the wire, slip a very fine metal object (I used a dental pick, but a sewing needle would probably work) between the wire and the bezel (i.e. on the outside of the wire) near one end. Slide the needle towards the end of the wire, which will push the end into view. Use another needle to lift the end of the wire out between the bezel and rehaut. After that, it's pretty easy to get out.

I used a hobby knife to get the insert off. Carefully insert the blade between the crystal and insert, lifting very slightly. If it doesn't lift, try a different spot. Once you've got it to lift a bit, you should be able to insert a second knife between the bezel and insert from the outer edge. Run both blades careful around and the insert should come off. I guess there's probably quite a bit of variation in how well they're glued, but that worked for me.

I got the insert out without damaging the crystal, but then proceeded to break it while removing the cyclops.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Ahh, thanks so much guys for the tips! I'm going to have another shot at removing the bezel when the new inserts get here (again). I really want to redo the sanding without the bezel in the way. The inserts I ordered are one blue and one black. I'll try more interesting combos next time when I order a scalloped bezel 8926.

I chuckled at the dental pick. If I can't make a needle work, my wife is going to look at me sideways when a dental pick arrives in the mail.

As for Seikos, they are easier, but that's just my opinion. Replacing hands and dial is the same of course, but with Seikos, aftermarket parts just drop in. There is no sanding of unsightly logos, bezels just pry off and crystals pop off with reusable gaskets. It gets more complicated when you swap movements and date discs, but those aren't everyday common mods.

Oh one question regarding crystals. I seem to recall reading that the 8926 does have some kind of non-removable gasket or glue? Can this be reused? Or do you need to remove it and apply new crystal glue? Has anybody tried to use a tension ring gasket like in a Seiko case?


----------



## Southern (Apr 26, 2013)

Re: Best Submariner Homage (part 4)
Does anyone know the crystal size for an Invicta 9937? I can't find it anywhere and I want to order a domed acrylic for upcoming mod that jelliottz has been graciously helping me with. This is the last piece I need!


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

8926 mod by the wizard jellotzz


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> I chuckled at the dental pick. If I can't make a needle work, my wife is going to look at me sideways when a dental pick arrives in the mail.
> 
> Oh one question regarding crystals. I seem to recall reading that the 8926 does have some kind of non-removable gasket or glue? Can this be reused? Or do you need to remove it and apply new crystal glue? Has anybody tried to use a tension ring gasket like in a Seiko case?


It does sounds funny, but a dental pick is an excellent and very useful modding tool IMO.

I've reuse the gasket without a problem. I haven't gone diving with them yet, but haven't had any moisture or water going inside. What I do is lubricate it to make sure it seals well. If you want to use a wider crystal, then glue will be a better option I think.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Took advantage of Amazon's Lighting deal yesterday and bought 2, one of the arrived today.

I really like this LE. The dial is a sunburst charcoal color, very cool. Might just take the Invicta and keep it.

Anyone have been successful at removing the wings without peeling off the paint from the dial?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Southern said:


> Re: Best Submariner Homage (part 4)
> Does anyone know the crystal size for an Invicta 9937? I can't find it anywhere and I want to order a domed acrylic for upcoming mod that jelliottz has been graciously helping me with. This is the last piece I need!


I second this. Anyone know the crystal size for the 9937? I actually don't have an answer on this one.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

EL_GEEk said:


> Took advantage of Amazon's Lighting deal yesterday and bought 2, one of the arrived today.
> 
> I really like this LE. The dial is a sunburst charcoal color, very cool. Might just take the Invicta and keep it.
> 
> Anyone have been successful at removing the wings without peeling off the paint from the dial?


" sunburst charcoal" does sound cool. What model is it?


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> It does sounds funny, but a dental pick is an excellent and very useful modding tool IMO.
> 
> I've reuse the gasket without a problem. I haven't gone diving with them yet, but haven't had any moisture or water going inside. What I do is lubricate it to make sure it seals well. If you want to use a wider crystal, then glue will be a better option I think.


Totally. My dental pick is one of the most crucial of all my tools. So versatile.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> " sunburst charcoal" does sound cool. What model is it?


It actually is pretty nice. It's almost gun metal color. It always has a grey/dark purple shade to it. Very cool to look at.

The model is ILE8926A. Apparently is a LE of 7777. Ha, not so limited after all. Here's the Amazon link, however I got it for $50 on their Lighting deals. Not bad at all.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00KDLOAQ6

Also, mine is at -1s since 8:30PM last night when I set it.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

I have to say that this thread is poison. I'm already thinking of another mod to try to pull off while I wait for replacement bezel inserts and acrylic dome for my 8926.

Has anyone tried to mod one of the larger 0420 titanium models? More specifically, can a titanium case be sanded in the same fashion as a stainless steel one? My first instinct says no, but I'm wondering if anybody has ever tried it.


----------



## Chewbycca (Sep 11, 2013)

Changing the bezel insert is about the extent of my modding capabilities. Oh, and I brushed the bracelet.


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

This thing is getting more wrist time than my new Panerai!


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> I have to say that this thread is poison. I'm already thinking of another mod to try to pull off while I wait for replacement bezel inserts and acrylic dome for my 8926.
> 
> Has anyone tried to mod one of the larger 0420 titanium models? More specifically, can a titanium case be sanded in the same fashion as a stainless steel one? My first instinct says no, but I'm wondering if anybody has ever tried it.


I don't see why titanium couldn't be worked the same as steel. I've brushed/polished my titanium wedding ring several times. I'm someone who has done it can chime in with real world experience, but it technically should "work".


----------



## 340pd (Mar 6, 2013)

Parsedout said:


> I don't see why titanium couldn't be worked the same as steel. I've brushed/polished my titanium wedding ring several times. I'm someone who has done it can chime in with real world experience, but it technically should "work".


I worked on aircraft in the Navy and in my experience titanium can be brushed or polished. Just takes a bit more elbow grease and TLC


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Well darn. I half-heartedly wanted someone to say "no, it won't work" but you guys are totally enabling my odd idea, haha.

I need some time to enjoy my 8926 once my crystal finally arrives from the UK, but if nobody does a 0420 mod by early next year I'll be the guinea pig. The lure of a 44-45mm case with an NH35 is too much for me to resist.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

EL_GEEk said:


> It does sounds funny, but a dental pick is an excellent and very useful modding tool IMO.
> 
> I've reuse the gasket without a problem. I haven't gone diving with them yet, but haven't had any moisture or water going inside. What I do is lubricate it to make sure it seals well. If you want to use a wider crystal, then glue will be a better option I think.


Lubricating a friction gasket is an excellent way to ensure that it slides out more easily, under a pressure differential. If you have concerns about sealing integrity, then magic seal or other glue/sealant is what you want.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I just popped a 31.1mm acrylic crystal into a 30.5 mm case. It worked really well. I haven't pressure tested the watch, but I am pretty comfortable with the seal it made. Unlike the mineral and sapphire crystals acrylic should compress into the case under any pressure and actually improve the seal rather than weaken it...unless you are a pilot and not a diver. I like to live at sea level, so I don't worry too much either way.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I just popped a 31.1mm acrylic crystal into a 30.5 mm case. It worked really well. I haven't pressure tested the watch, but I am pretty comfortable with the seal it made. Unlike the mineral and sapphire crystals acrylic should compress into the case under any pressure and actually improve the seal rather than weaken it...unless you are a pilot and not a diver. I like to live at sea level, so I don't worry too much either way.


So how long until we get the see the GMT. I keep telling 340PD he's the only person with an 8926-GMT. You're going to ruin all that for him. 

Sent via my mobile


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> So how long until we get the see the GMT. I keep telling 340PD he's the only person with an 8926-GMT. You're going to ruin all that for him.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


Yes, well...I'm resizing the inner diameter of the bezel insert now (slowly) since it doesn't fit around that big acrylic dome I popped in as well as I would have hoped. Also just enlarged the dial hole to 2.2 mm or so. Haven't touched the movement yet. I'm afraid I may be taken over by Christmas duties. I'm takin my time with this one.

And technically, it isn't an 8926 anyway  so that will still be true!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have been attempting a GMT but am having issues with the movement. I am using the DG3804B movement but have messed up 2 so far and received one that fell apart in my hands. How and when is it safe to pull the stem out? Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> I second this. Anyone know the crystal size for the 9937? I actually don't have an answer on this one.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


The one on my 9937 is 30.5mm


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

rbesass said:


> The one on my 9937 is 30.5mm


Thank you! And I sent you a PM on the stem.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Disregard.


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

dasmi said:


> Any of my fellow modders have an 8926 bracelet with all the links for sale by chance?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


i do.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JNC_1009 (Jan 11, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> HUGE thanks to John over at JRA Customs (AKA gooniesiv on eBay) for putting together this awesome 8926OB mod for me
> View attachment 1531106
> 
> View attachment 1531107
> ...


that is gorgeous.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Treyman42 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thinking about replacing the bezel insert on mine mostly because I like the look of a large pearl instead of the goofy little dot that came stock. Problem is, I plan on getting this watch wet quite often showering, swimming, wakeboarding, etc. So, is there any chance of affecting the water resistance of my watch by replacing the insert?


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

The gooniesiv mod looks awesome.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Treyman42 said:


> Thinking about replacing the bezel insert on mine mostly because I like the look of a large pearl instead of the goofy little dot that came stock. Problem is, I plan on getting this watch wet quite often showering, swimming, wakeboarding, etc. So, is there any chance of affecting the water resistance of my watch by replacing the insert?


No, unless you crack the crystal while taking the old insert out. The complete bezel, including the insert, is completely outside the watch.


----------



## Southern (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for that info regarding the crystal diameter for the 9937! Really appreciate it rbesass


----------



## mattsd (May 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I've been looking over this thread for a while and some others on 8926 mods. I have a few questions, I hope some of you can help me out. I have a friend in the British military and I'd like to make him a custom sterile diver. I figure this is the best way to go without breaking the bank. I'm leaning heavily toward the Miyota variant, I prefer the 40mm case size, smaller lugs and bezel shape.

My questions are:
1) Does anyone have a good source for dials/ hands for the Miyota version? I've found a few on ebay but not sure on the quality. It seems that Raffles Time's website is down. Any recommendations? Ideally I'd like the lume to be very good.
2) I know I can file the logo off the side of the watch, how about the clasp? Has anyone done that? Is it possible to buy and fit a different clasp if I can't grind the logo off? I'd prefer to get all the Invicta branding off of it, including every stamp on the underside of the bracelet, would a dremel work?
3) Is it hard to remove the cyclops? How would one attempt this? Dremel? If I decide to go with a sapphire crystal is it fairly easy to remove the old one and install the new one?
4) After all of this can I expect the watch to be ok for underwater use? I've removed case backs plenty of times on my watches and never had a problem recreating a good seal but this is just for battery changes or regulations etc. I've never pulled a crystal out or anything like that..

Thanks for any and all help! I hope to get my mod going soon so I can get it overseas to my friend as a late xmas present.


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)

Start at the first post on this thread and work your way foward.All the above questions will be answered.Most of them more than once.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

1) Sorry, I'm new to 8926 modding so I don't know much about Miyota parts. I've only worked with the nh35 variant. I'm sure the answer is buried somewhere in this thread though.

2) Yes, you can file the logo off of the clasp just like the case.

3) Cyclops can be removed by heating it up with a lighter and pushing it off with a hobby knife aka xacto knife. Might need several attempts to loosen the glue, so be patient. You can use a torch lighter for faster results, but it seems there's a higher chance crack the crystal if you leave the flame on too long. 

I've taken off and replaced several Seiko crystals using a cheap press, and it's pretty easy. I've not done one on an 8926, but I'll find out about the difficulty tonight since my domed mineral just arrived today. I can't imagine it being much different though.

4) As long as you don't fubar the caseback gasket or the tension gasket around the crystal, the watch should be fine for underwater use. Correct crystal diameter and width would be ideal, but people have squeezed larger ones in there and cemented them in.

Good luck with the mod and happy holidays.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

After reading and reading and reading, I finally did it!

My very first Invicta mod!!

Spent a few weeks and ordered all the components that I wanted. Spent Boxing Day grinding, polishing and modding. Didn't have enough time to reshape the crown guard, but I am ok with it.

What I had done:

Removed Invicta branding on rotor










Removed Invicta logo from clasp and rebrushed clasp










Brushed all centre links










Removed Invicta logo on the side of the case. Fine sanded, polished and shined to original finish.










Dagaz snowflake dial
Dagaz all white white snowflakes hand set. 
Replaced the broken insert with an almost perfect looking 16610 insert. Double sided taped on so hopefully it will stayed.










I may reshape the crown guard in the future and also removing the last Invicta branding on the case back.

Thank you all for all your posts to give me the pleasure to mod my first and hopefully more in the future.

A

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> After reading and reading and reading, I finally did it!]


Exquisite. Simple. Pure. Exquisite. You've got a knack for this, man! That's a great case job! Congrats! I'd say Boxing Day was well spent.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Exquisite. Simple. Pure. Exquisite. You've got a knack for this, man! That's a great case job! Congrats! I'd say Boxing Day was well spent.


Thank you sir. Yep simple and clean. That's what I like. I have always wanted a snowflake and now I have MY OWN!!.

I have learnt so much here and fell in love with many of the mods here. Originally, I was intended to acquire a Kiger milsub as my Christmas present but circumstances arose and I had to forfeit my lucky #8 serial.......

Instead, I had some funds in my piggy bank to allow me to buy some components and worked on this mod.

Thanks again and looking forward to seeing more amazing mods here.

A


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Exquisite. Simple. Pure. Exquisite. You've got a knack for this, man! That's a great case job! Congrats! I'd say Boxing Day was well spent.


+1 Nicely done. Wear it with pride.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice work, cyberwarhol. Tell us about the crystal. Is it new or did you just remove the cyclops?


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Nice work, cyberwarhol. Tell us about the crystal. Is it new or did you just remove the cyclops?


Oops forgot to mention. I am ok with the current crystal so I just removed the cyclop. It was a lot easier than I thought. A little heat from a small torch and the scalpel just scraped it off. I even used the scalpel to remove the glue residue.

Now that I am using a thicket insert, the crystal is just inline with the insert.

One day I might consider changing to plexi.

I am just enjoying my first mod for now. 

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Haven't post here in a bit. Just a quick update. It's so awesome to see all this new creations. Keep it up fellas!

I took advantage of some Christmas sales and made a few purchases for future projects. The LE8926 dial is stunning (sunburst grey/gunmetal dial) so I would love to keep it, but The Invicta and wings have to go. But as we know the wings won't be able to be removed without screwing it up. I'm also waiting for parts to get my hands on my first GMT Mod.










I'm playing around with some extra dials, some spray paint and matte finish paint for texture. The dial with the applied markers is from a $5 quartz, sand it down (you can see is not perfectly round, but fits the watch) I'm planning on luming it with C3.










I made some adjustments to my 1st mod. After making a Mod for my dad's 70th Bday in November, I like how the high contrast and the skeleton hand on his look, so I decided to do something similar to mine. The main idea for my 1st mod was a beater (Field Watch of sort) that was left in a drawer for several years later, then found. So, it's not perfect.

This is my dad's









This what mine use to look









This is mine now



























More to come...

Happy New Year.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Slight update from my (day after) Christmas care package. New second hand and crystal.

Before:









After:









Slightly bummed that I ordered a domed mineral and instead got a flat mineral. It was cheap, so I put it in anyway to get rid of the stock crystal which was chipped. Might still swap it out when the domed acrylic I ordered arrives from the UK.

I didn't capture it well, but the new flat mineral is slightly thinner than the stock crystal. So it sits just below the bezel insert as opposed to just above it. I think I like it better.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> Slight update from my (day after) Christmas care package. New second hand and crystal.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about doing the exact same dial mod, after seeing yours I might have to just do it! Looks awesome!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

That's a great looking mod. Congrats. The blue hand was a GREAT design choice!


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the kind words! 

Looking forward to modding either a scalloped 8926 or a Ti 0420 soon. Until then, I'm totally enjoying this mod. I'm enjoying it so much that even my wife has asked me why I'm wearing a watch to sleep, haha.


----------



## handmeawrench (Dec 1, 2014)

I just have to say...I got an 8926OB for Christmas and this watch keeps remarkable time! it's gained less than one second over the past 3 days. What a great inexpensive watch!


----------



## Alexbabz (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey guys! I noticed that my 8926OB has some up and down play in the bezel, how can I fix it?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Alexbabz said:


> Hey guys! I noticed that my 8926OB has some up and down play in the bezel, how can I fix it?


Dental floss


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

I have 8926ob with NH35A and I;m planning on buying this set. Is it going to fit?? - my movement is not listed, hence the doubts


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

pecha said:


> I have 8926ob with NH35A and I;m planning on buying this set. Is it going to fit?? - my movement is not listed, hence the doubts


NH35 and 4R36 are the same movement, you're good my friend.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> NH35 and 4R36 are the same movement, you're good my friend.


Thank you!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Anybody tried one of these more modern Tudor homage dials on a mod yet? Dagaz rocks!


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Anybody tried one of these more modern Tudor homage dials on a mod yet? Dagaz rocks!


Dang, those weren't on there when I placed my order a couple weeks ago! Very nice!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

According to his FB feed, Jake has some new ones. Very interesting, indeed.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> According to his FB feed, Jake has some new ones. Very interesting, indeed.


Hmm, can you hook up the FB challenged with some pics?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Parsedout said:


> Hmm, can you hook up the FB challenged with some pics?


The last ones on this page: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

There are 3 o'clock variants, too, of course.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> The last ones on this page: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> There are 3 o'clock variants, too, of course.


Lol, woops. I thought there were new ones not on his site yet. Thanks man, those are pretty cool. Glad to see new dials coming out.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

I decided to keep the invicta brand as it is since it is a nice sub homage anyway. .but i couldn't stand the wings on the seconds hand so that had to go. Replaced the bezel insert with blue. Im happy with my first invicta mod. I found out that invictas are easier to mod than bagelsports......?


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

One project finished tonight


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

And another for tonight


----------



## Green_Acres (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey, I know this may not be the best location for this question but I figured since a whole crapload of people here have taken the 8926 apart, can someone definitively give the specs on the stock crystal gasket? Is it an L Type? What are the exact dimensions of this unit? 

I've spent days trawling the internet to no avail and it would be amazing if someone has this information. I managed to crack the mineral quartz trying to take off the cyclops and yet somehow every how to do that is discussed, nobody actually talks about the fix.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Green_Acres said:


> Hey, I know this may not be the best location for this question but I figured since a whole crapload of people here have taken the 8926 apart, can someone definitively give the specs on the stock crystal gasket? Is it an L Type? What are the exact dimensions of this unit?
> 
> I've spent days trawling the internet to no avail and it would be amazing if someone has this information. I managed to crack the mineral quartz trying to take off the cyclops and yet somehow every how to do that is discussed, nobody actually talks about the fix.
> 
> Thanks ahead of time!


Sorry, don't know about the gasket but...

I always remove the stock crystal and put domed plexi in with the original gasket. The last one I did was a 30.1 but I'm pretty sure I've used 30.0 too. All have passed the rigorous "30 minutes in a glass of water test".

Hope it helps!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Been waiting to see these for a while.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Green_Acres said:


> Hey, I know this may not be the best location for this question but I figured since a whole crapload of people here have taken the 8926 apart, can someone definitively give the specs on the stock crystal gasket? Is it an L Type? What are the exact dimensions of this unit?


Same thing happened to me. I just reused the existing gasket.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

crimsontwister said:


> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> Been waiting to see these for a while.


Yep, very cool. I can't figure out what hands compliment it, though.


----------



## Green_Acres (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah that seems to be the pretty consistent comment when it comes to replacing the stock crystal. It's very frustrating. When I get mine open I'll take pictures and measurements because the amount of time I've spent digging around trying to get an absolute confirmation on information which should be readily available is _absolutely absurd._


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Green_Acres said:


> Yeah that seems to be the pretty consistent comment when it comes to replacing the stock crystal. It's very frustrating. When I get mine open I'll take pictures and measurements because the amount of time I've spent digging around trying to get an absolute confirmation on information which should be readily available is _absolutely absurd._


Right, because the world OWES you this information.

The crystal is 30.0mm, and yes, it is an L-gasket. No one has ever measured the gasket because no one has ever replaced it.


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)

tslewisz said:


> Yep, very cool. I can't figure out what hands compliment it, though.


A-Frame Silver Hands 3 sets - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

These are what I plan on using.I've tried to purchase the dial but getting a "return to merchant" notice.Just curious,has anyone else purchased this dial?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

crimsontwister said:


> A-Frame Silver Hands 3 sets - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> These are what I plan on using.I've tried to purchase the dial but getting a "return to merchant" notice.Just curious,has anyone else purchased this dial?


Those hands are interesting. I'm slowly warming up to skeletons. Just an FYI, since I don't know how much mod experience you have, since those hands fit ETA, you may find that the minutes hand hole is a bit oversize. You may have to squeeze it down a bit.

cheers, Scott


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)

tslewisz said:


> Those hands are interesting. I'm slowly warming up to skeletons. Just an FYI, since I don't know how much mod experience you have, since those hands fit ETA, you may find that the minutes hand hole is a bit oversize. You may have to squeeze it down a bit.
> 
> cheers, Scott












I was shooting for a Seamaster homage just did'nt have the dial until now.Unfortunately I'm having a difficult getting the payment to go through at Dagaz.


----------



## ripi (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok, so i'm looking to start modding and this will be completely new to me. To give myself a good set of tools i was thinking of going with this and an ebay crystal press. Is this a good starting point for doing basic invicta/seiko mods?
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

ripi said:


> Ok, so i'm looking to start modding and this will be completely new to me. To give myself a good set of tools i was thinking of going with this and an ebay crystal press. Is this a good starting point for doing basic invicta/seiko mods?
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


That's a great starter set of tools. I was able to do my first mod using a cheap ebay tool kit (approx $15) but the quality was seriously lacking and some metal parts are garbage already. The Dagaz kit looks good and should last you a long time if used properly.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

To go along with the tool set, can anyone recommend a magnifying lamp or anything else to help "these old eyes" see what I'm doing?
Setting the hands is my greatest concern, and the only thing holding me back from a mod attempt.
TIA
francobollo


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

francobollo said:


> To go along with the tool set, can anyone recommend a magnifying lamp or anything else to help "these old eyes" see what I'm doing?
> Setting the hands is my greatest concern, and the only thing holding me back from a mod attempt.
> TIA
> francobollo


10x loupe and a desk lamp worked fine for me, set it on the first attempt.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Get a good kit and don't forget some scotch tape for holding the hands when you set them. Makes life WAYYY easier, just watch the lume when you use it (so far, no problems but I'm very, very careful).


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello ladies and gents,

After two months of puttering around collecting parts, I decided to use today to finish the "Clint Eastwood" mod. Everything went smooth right up to the almost final step where I destroyed the keyless works! Doh.

At least you can see what it looks like before I tear it apart again!


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)

Awesome job!


----------



## Alexbabz (Dec 30, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Dental floss


Thanks!

Is there a way to pop off the bezel without damaging the bezel insert?

Anybody there with an up and down clicky play in the bezel?


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Alexbabz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is there a way to pop off the bezel without damaging the bezel insert?
> 
> Anybody there with an up and down clicky play in the bezel?


I used a scalpel, slightly lifting the inside of the bezel by the crystal (not close to the pip). And then as soon as I lifted it slightly, I start pushing in toothpick and then using another toothpick to 'slide' away from the original spot to lift the glue. Do this slowly and it should be good. Mind you that this bezel is thin like paper....... You might bend it a little but it can be glued down pretty flat.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Green_Acres (Dec 31, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Right, because the world OWES you this information.
> 
> The crystal is 30.0mm, and yes, it is an L-gasket. No one has ever measured the gasket because no one has ever replaced it.


Right and who exactly are you and why are you being such a colossal chapped knob? I never said the world owes me a damn thing, just that with the amount of guides on working with this particular watch you would bloody well think that someone would have bothered to measure the stock gasket and disseminate the information. I called two different gasket suppliers and spent three days digging all over this forum (not that the search function is particularly useful) trying to get an absolute confirmation before registering in disgust.

_Maybe it's not me that is the problem and rather, it is the communities efforts at record keeping?_ If this information had been simply posted in the Facts & Figures thread, this particular exchange could have been avoided.

For my part I will be taking pictures and getting exact figures of said gasket to post on the Amazon product page for future buyers where it is easily obtainable.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

You posted that it was _absolutely absurd_ (emphasis yours) that this information wasn't available, and now that the problem is the _communities efforts at record keeping_. Both of these imply that you feel it is the community's responsibility to keep records for others. Well, we all like doing mods, and sharing information, so forgive us if (some of us anyway) are slightly offended by someone who seems to imply that we're not doing a good enough job disseminating this information, as if this is somehow a responsibility instead of something we do for the fun of it.

The information about the crystal is out there: Let me google that for you

Regarding the gasket, no one I know has ever needed to replace it.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Green_Acres said:


> _Maybe it's not me that is the problem_...........


Oh it's you alright.
francobollo


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Does anyone know where to find a replacement bezel for the 8926 that has white letters and not silver?


----------



## bonanz (Feb 29, 2008)

Has anyone else kept the stock dial but removed both the wings and the brand text from the dial. I just ordered one of these and I feel like I wanna keep the stock dial and just remove the upper logos.

What's teh best way to do this. I think this picture is the cleanest pic of the holes after removal? how did you remove them with minimal damage/remnants?

Also has anyone done anything clever to "plug" the holes or make them less noticeable?



crimsontwister;113171
94 said:


>


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

bonanz said:


> Has anyone else kept the stock dial but removed both the wings and the brand text from the dial. I just ordered one of these and I feel like I wanna keep the stock dial and just remove the upper logos.
> 
> What's teh best way to do this. I think this picture is the cleanest pic of the holes after removal? how did you remove them with minimal damage/remnants?
> 
> Also has anyone done anything clever to "plug" the holes or make them less noticeable?


I haven't removed the wind, but I have removed the "Invicta" from the dial. I used a tooth pick to push on the words. I pushed a little from each side, and it began to lift. It eventually pops of. The wood is soft enough to not hurt the dial.

I did my best to avoid touching the dial though. I pushed on the raised logo itself. It's pretty easy.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

bonanz said:


> Has anyone else kept the stock dial but removed both the wings and the brand text from the dial. I just ordered one of these and I feel like I wanna keep the stock dial and just remove the upper logos.
> 
> What's teh best way to do this. I think this picture is the cleanest pic of the holes after removal? how did you remove them with minimal damage/remnants?
> 
> Also has anyone done anything clever to "plug" the holes or make them less noticeable?


I've done it twice using a pin to push it out from behind like Jelliotz, one ended up fine, the other pulled some of the dial with it. I din't like the look so I abandoned the idea and didn't try to plug the holes, can't help there.


----------



## bonanz (Feb 29, 2008)

has anyone used rubbing alcohol or something similar to release the badges without harning the dial paint before going at it with a toothpick?


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

bonanz said:


> Has anyone else kept the stock dial but removed both the wings and the brand text from the dial. I just ordered one of these and I feel like I wanna keep the stock dial and just remove the upper logos.
> 
> What's teh best way to do this. I think this picture is the cleanest pic of the holes after removal? how did you remove them with minimal damage/remnants?
> 
> Also has anyone done anything clever to "plug" the holes or make them less noticeable?


I've not done this on an 8926, but I did de-badge a Seiko 5 once. Like TheWraith, I removed the dial and pushed from behind with a pin. The holes it left behind annoyed me so much that I tried to use flat black paint from behind to "plug" the holes. Unfortunately, this was a bad idea because paint shrinks as it dries, so your plugs won't be flush with the dial.

In the end, I scrapped the idea and the dial. I just can't see how you could get rid of the holes without refinishing the whole dial.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

bonanz said:


> has anyone used rubbing alcohol or something similar to release the badges without harning the dial paint before going at it with a toothpick?


Totally unnecessary (at least in my case), since I was replacing the dial anyway, I picked at the logo with a toothpick and it pretty much popped out without any sort of force. You won't harm your dial noticeably more than the relatively large holes that will remain. It's worth the $30 to pick up a replacement dial, in my opinion.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Similar to the above, removing the script isn't too difficult but the wings have a nice blotch of glue under them. I've spent a fair amount of time trying to reduce the effect of the holes and/or glue with no luck unfortunately...

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nross33 (Nov 27, 2014)

I need to try something on one of my 8926's.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

On the newer 8926 the outer diameter of the crystal gasket would be 30.8mm. This watch uses an L shaped gasket .4mm wide. I am unsure how tall the gasket needs to be but I think around 1.75mm. The older 8926 has a different size crystal.


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)

bonanz said:


> Has anyone else kept the stock dial but removed both the wings and the brand text from the dial. I just ordered one of these and I feel like I wanna keep the stock dial and just remove the upper logos.
> 
> What's teh best way to do this. I think this picture is the cleanest pic of the holes after removal? how did you remove them with minimal damage/remnants?
> 
> Also has anyone done anything clever to "plug" the holes or make them less noticeable?


What everyone else said. A needle or pin to push out the emblem from the back side.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Post #637 of this thread is an original Invicta dial I filled holes on and painted. It wasn't too tough to fill with glue and paint. If you have a loupe you could obviously still see them, but aesthetically it turned out fine. I should also add that after I did the paint job I sprayed the whole dial with a matte artists finish to give the dial a more even, professional appearance. I'd repost the pic here, but I don't have it and I'm on tapatalk and unsure how to link to my original post.

Good look compatriots!


----------



## TheWatchLover (Oct 3, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> I've not done this on an 8926, but I did de-badge a Seiko 5 once. Like TheWraith, I removed the dial and pushed from behind with a pin. The holes it left behind annoyed me so much that I tried to use flat black paint from behind to "plug" the holes. Unfortunately, this was a bad idea because paint shrinks as it dries, so your plugs won't be flush with the dial.
> 
> In the end, I scrapped the idea and the dial. I just can't see how you could get rid of the holes without refinishing the whole dial.


Happened exactly the same to me, but I've been looking for a new one already.
Thought about an Invicta Subaqua Noma III, like the design of the black one. Any recommendations or more reviews concerning the subaquas?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Not a 8926 but a 9094 gifted to me from a friend that doesn't want to spring for service. It loses a minute or two per day. Perfect for a project watch though!










Now to find a dial and hands for the 7+ yr old Miyota...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonanz (Feb 29, 2008)

here we go, so you filled with glue first? then painted a design over it?



Sonic_driftwood said:


> Here's another. Custom MILSUB with hand painted dial (modified from the original) on a homemade strap. This one is also getting gifted out. I finished it a few weeks ago but I'm just giving it a test run today for a while.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

bonanz said:


> here we go, so you filled with glue first? then painted a design over it?


Yes. I used a thick gorilla superglue that
doesn't shrink much when it dries. Applied from the backside liberally. Various epoxies would work just as well, then painted, then sprayed. The paint I used was pretty thick too (an artists acrylic that I then sealed with spray). I admit it would be harder with a thinner spray paint because the glue only "mostly" filled the holes.

As long as you fill from the back you can sand down any gloppy extra on the back without worrying about messing up the face.

I took all the indices off and then glued them back when I sprayed it with the matte sealer. Not too hard to do because they all have holes drilled in the dial to line them up.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Haven't post here in a bit. More than straight up homages, I Like doing my own Franken watches.

Sorry for the pics, Its late and took them with my phone and bad lighting. I will post some better ones ASAP.

Just wanted to share my latest projects.

This one has been a headache. I broke the winding stem and cracked the case back Crystal. Yeap, they are in order, but just wanted to show the final thing. I put it on a cheapestnatostraps.com zulu

- Faded bezel insert for vintage look
- Baked DG dial and hands
- Removed all branding 
-





































The next one is my MilBay Explorer. 
- Sanded crown guards
- Remove all branding
- Brushed bracelet
- Domed Crystal


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ taking it to the NEXT LEVEL ElGeek! Plus, you appear to have a completed root beer GMT! That means you win, man, because mine is still in pieces!

They look awesome. I'm loving that GMT!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ taking it to the NEXT LEVEL ElGeek! Plus, you appear to have a completed root beer GMT! That means you win, man, because mine is still in pieces!
> 
> They look awesome. I'm loving that GMT!


Thanks man. Well, not quite yet. The winding stem is broken(I only screwed the crown to cover it). And I cracked the case back crystal, so there's the opening (just covered by the Zulu strap) I can't wear it until I get those pieces in the mail. Sucks!

Overall, I'm really liking it. I went with the all gold hands, but I didn't used the gold Bezel nor crown.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Do the Parnis ceramic bezel inserts fit the 8926??


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Do the Parnis ceramic bezel inserts fit the 8926??


They would not fit. The are a little too wide.


----------



## Green_Acres (Dec 31, 2014)

> You posted that it was _absolutely absurd_ (emphasis yours) that this information wasn't available, and now that the problem is the _communities efforts at record keeping_. Both of these imply that you feel it is the community's responsibility to keep records for others. Well, we all like doing mods, and sharing information, so forgive us if (some of us anyway) are slightly offended by someone who seems to imply that we're not doing a good enough job disseminating this information, as if this is somehow a responsibility instead of something we do for the fun of it.
> 
> The information about the crystal is out there: Let me google that for you
> 
> Regarding the gasket, no one I know has ever needed to replace it.​


Hey so it is actually absolutely absurd! Apparently the internet is an echo chamber where one person says "30mm" as an accurate sizing and the rest of the universe seems to agree. In fact, the darn thing is actually 29.5mm if you wish to use a compression fitting with the original gasket! The original gasket is 2x1mm L type and my jeweler had an absolute hell of a time getting everything to fit back together and thanks to the shoddy information online I am left with a crystal that is not worth returning to esslinger for the measly $3.50 it cost. Not a big deal, but still bothersome when you account for the amount of time I put into getting what was ultimately inaccurate information.

It is entirely in your court to provide accurate information if the information does not exist elsewhere. I would heartily encourage those who participate in modding as a hobby to take and _record comprehensive, accurate measurements_ and cite resources for replacement parts. It makes things easier for those following you and makes them quite a bit less frustrated at approaching this as a hobby or purely for the sake of repairing broken time pieces.

That's all I have to say on the matter, I hope that this post helps some poor slovenly nerd in the future who is at wits end like myself.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Uhhh.... First, go acrylic man, you can be nearly a whole 1/4 mm off (on the large side) and it will still go...that's the miracle of plastic.

Second, keeping detailed and accurate records is a personality thing. There are all kinds of people here who approach things a million different ways. I keep immaculate records at work (trained) but at home, including my hobbies, I usually can't remember where I put my cordless drill, let alone a measurement I made once and then promptly forgot. The Internet is a resource, not an obligation. Not everyone is obsessive about math.

I recently replaced the crystal on an 8928 and bought three crystals bracketing the range I thought it would be in. One of them fit perfect. The others are now "spare parts." It's like how photographers used to use 30 rolls of film to get that one great shot that now digital photographers get on the first 60 shots per second that they are taking. Nobody ever complained that they couldn't return that $x.xx worth of film. It's just part of the cost of doing business.

I can't imagine what people did before WUS. I guess they bought calipers or hired experts. 

Let it go man. Sorry the crystal was such a hassle for you, but as you said, it's a hobby.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Uhhh.... First, go acrylic man, you can be nearly a whole 1/4 mm off (on the large side) and it will still go...that's the miracle of plastic.
> 
> Second, keeping detailed and accurate records is a personality thing. There are all kinds of people here who approach things a million different ways. I keep immaculate records at work (trained) but at home, including my hobbies, I usually can't remember where I put my cordless drill, let alone a measurement I made once and then promptly forgot. The Internet is a resource, not an obligation. Not everyone is obsessive about math.
> 
> ...


Handled that way more diplomatically than I would have. Don't have a lot of patience for the entitled and critical of "free information". Green Acres, the world doesn't owe you anything and you get what you pay for.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Green_Acres said:


> Hey so it is actually absolutely absurd! Apparently the internet is an echo chamber where one person says "30mm" as an accurate sizing and the rest of the universe seems to agree. In fact, the darn thing is actually 29.5mm if you wish to use a compression fitting with the original gasket!


Sheesh! Some of us do provide accurate information, and then we are accused of providing inaccurate information. Sorry, but the crystal diameter of the 8926OB is exactly 30.0mm:









That is my photo from my article, of the exact glass crystal I ordered to replace the one in my 8926OB, using the original gasket. It was an exact fit, which is not surprising, since I measured the broken one with a digital caliper before ordering the replacement.

Maybe the rest of the universe agrees that it's 30mm because it is!

Perhaps Invicta changed to a thicker gasket and smaller crystal at some point before or after I wrote my article, but that is not my fault. More likely, they did this only with your particular watch as a test of character.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Perhaps Invicta changed to a thicker gasket and smaller crystal at some point before or after I wrote my article, but that is not my fault. More likely, they did this only with your particular watch as a test of character.


I got a little chuckle out of that one.

For what it's worth, I did mash a 30mm flat mineral crystal into my 8926OB without any problems. It's survived the rigorous "watch in a glass of water" WR test, so it's good enough for me.

I'll get another chance to test fitment when the 30mm domed sapphire I ordered arrives in a few days. I feel silly putting in a crystal that costs nearly as much as the watch it's going in, but I really miss the blue AR coating that some of my Seiko sapphires have.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

rawrfische said:


> I got a little chuckle out of that one.
> 
> For what it's worth, I did mash a 30mm flat mineral crystal into my 8926OB without any problems. It's survived the rigorous "watch in a glass of water" WR test, so it's good enough for me.
> 
> I'll get another chance to test fitment when the 30mm domed sapphire I ordered arrives in a few days. I feel silly putting in a crystal that costs nearly as much as the watch it's going in, but I really miss the blue AR coating that some of my Seiko sapphires have.


Did you order a sapphire with AR coating?

I've only put a sapphire crystal in one watch so far, and it was a flat crystal, with no AR coating. It cost only about half as much as the watch.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Did you order a sapphire with AR coating?
> 
> I've only put a sapphire crystal in one watch so far, and it was a flat crystal, with no AR coating. It cost only about half as much as the watch.


Actually, yes I did!  I'm surprised that nobody seems to have tried this, but the SKX031 also has a 30mm crystal. At least that's what the _information on the internet_ says. 

Harold and Jake both sell a sapphire dome for the SKX031 with AR coating, so I decided to take the plunge and see what happens. I'm actually pretty excited to see how it turns out. Will definitely post pics if/when I get it on there.

8926OB on Amazon was what, $78 or so? The crystal was $55. I lose, haha.


----------



## Omnificuser (Dec 9, 2014)

*16610 Homage*

*Mod list:*
Sterile Sub homage caseback (Thickness is at 12.5 to 13mm, just like the real Sub!)
Sterile Oyster Glidelock bracelet, brushed with 200 grit sanding pad uniformly, the sheen is better than my tudors now! 
Had to sand the SEL slightly, but the fit is now extremely tight and no play at all virtually!
Sterile Classic style Oysterbracelet clasp for retro feel and look (+ the rattle)
Sanded off the Invicta engraving and the crown logo.
Parts: about 70-80$ including the shipping

*To do:*
Polish more parts properly, it's my beater though so it gets scratches all the time...
Give a rougher radial brushing to the case.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> Actually, yes I did!  I'm surprised that nobody seems to have tried this, but the SKX031 also has a 30mm crystal. At least that's what the _information on the internet_ says.
> 
> Harold and Jake both sell a sapphire dome for the SKX031 with AR coating, so I decided to take the plunge and see what happens. I'm actually pretty excited to see how it turns out. Will definitely post pics if/when I get it on there.
> 
> 8926OB on Amazon was what, $78 or so? The crystal was $55. I lose, haha.


I'm planning to get this sapphire for mine, emailed the seller and he confirmed the thickness of 2.5mm and 2.85 at the height of the dome with a 30mm diameter. Should be perfect. Pretty inexpensive to boot!

1 Seiko 100M Domed Blue AR Sapphire Crystal Glass SKX031 SKX033 J K 7S26 0040 | eBay


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> I'm planning to get this sapphire for mine, emailed the seller and he confirmed the thickness of 2.5mm and 2.85 at the height of the dome with a 30mm diameter. Should be perfect. Pretty inexpensive to boot!
> 
> 1 Seiko 100M Domed Blue AR Sapphire Crystal Glass SKX031 SKX033 J K 7S26 0040 | eBay


Daaaang that is a great price! Perfect dimensions too. I obviously need to shop around more before clicking "order" haha.

Would you mind posting your thoughts when you get the crystal in? I'm very interested to hear opinions on these crystals, since I'm contemplating an SKX171/007 mod.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Omnificuser said:


> *16610 Homage*
> 
> *Mod list:*
> Sterile Sub homage caseback (Thickness is at 12.5 to 13mm, just like the real Sub!)
> ...


Nice! Where did you get a case back that fits the Invicta?


----------



## Omnificuser (Dec 9, 2014)

> Nice! Where did you get a case back that fits the Invicta?


It's from an ultra affordable MCE branded subhomage from china, dealextreme carries them. The watch is pretty decent for 20$, I made an big crown, war torn homage out of it, only problem is green bezel...

But hey the Invicta is water tight too still, tested under the shower a couple of times on full blast!

So good value!

And yes I need to get some yellow paint for retro lume.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

The older Invicta with the Miyota movement has different measurements than the newer 8926. Even the NH25a 8926 is dimensionally different. I have noticed that the info in this thread is based on the newer 8926OB.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Case backs from Raffles fit the newer 8926OB. Get the one that measures 30.5 at the threads.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Getting my hands dirty again.
















Sent via Lumia


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Getting my hands dirty again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did all that with the bezel in place?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

cantinker said:


> You did all that with the bezel in place?


Why yes... Yes I did.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Hmm... that would save changing the insert wouldn't it. Think the bezel would have a couple of flat sides if I tried it though.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

cantinker said:


> Hmm... that would save changing the insert wouldn't it. Think the bezel would have a couple of flat sides if I tried it though.


After you do it 10 or 12 times, it becomes real easy. Takes me less than 30 minutes now from the time I crack open the case back to the brushed finish.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> After you do it 10 or 12 times, it becomes real easy. Takes me less than 30 minutes now from the time I crack open the case back to the brushed finish.
> 
> Sent via my mobile


I'll be starting my second (and third) soon so I've got a ways to go before I get anywhere near that time.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Omnificuser said:


> *16610 Homage*
> 
> *Mod list:*
> Sterile Sub homage caseback (Thickness is at 12.5 to 13mm, just like the real Sub!)
> ...


Beautiful job. I'd love to know where you sourced the SEL bracelet.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

tslewisz said:


> Beautiful job. I'd love to know where you sourced the SEL bracelet.


What he said ;-)
francobollo


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

My understanding is that most aftermarket bracelets for the submariner will fit the 8926 with minor tweaking. Then again, this is just regurgitated internet knowledge, it's probably wrong.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

This started life as an 8928 in a dive shop in Key Largo in 2001. I decided to give it a rebirth (Phoenix style...down in flames) but with a little help from jelliotz, it's finally ticking...










It's ingredients are:

1 two tone 8928 (Miyota movement, hands, dial, and crystal removed). Debrand.
1 DG 3804b (actually two...don't ask)
3 piece gold sub hands from tiger concepts
1 piece sterile tropic dial from tiger concepts
1 piece 2.00mm gold GMT hand from raffles
1 piece gold and brown bezel insert from HK ebay seller 
1 piece 31.1mm acrylic Stella WRA crystal from Otto Frei.

Mix thoroughly and then send to jelliotz to fix keyless works troubles!


----------



## bonanz (Feb 29, 2008)

will an skx007 insert fit on an 8926?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

bonanz said:


> will an skx007 insert fit on an 8926?


Unfortunately no.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> This started life as an 8928 in a dive shop in Key Largo in 2001. I decided to give it a rebirth (Phoenix style...down in flames) but with a little help from jelliotz, it's finally ticking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That gold hardware is clutch! Way to tie it all together.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## bonanz (Feb 29, 2008)

does anyone have a good source for a red triangle bezel insert? I was thinking about getting one and bleaching and doing a whole vintage mod, but seems like any red triangle insert i see is like 65 bucks which is a non starter


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

bonanz said:


> does anyone have a good source for a red triangle bezel insert? I was thinking about getting one and bleaching and doing a whole vintage mod, but seems like any red triangle insert i see is like 65 bucks which is a non starter


Raffles lists one for $38.99. Still kinda steep, I admit.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

bonanz said:


> does anyone have a good source for a red triangle bezel insert? I was thinking about getting one and bleaching and doing a whole vintage mod, but seems like any red triangle insert i see is like 65 bucks which is a non starter


?

Bezel Insert to Fit Rolex 315 16800 1R Red Submariner 16610 16800 Red Marker 12 | eBay


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> ?
> 
> Bezel Insert to Fit Rolex 315 16800 1R Red Submariner 16610 16800 Red Marker 12 | eBay


Interesting. Haven't seen that eBay seller before. The colours on all his bezel inserts look rather subdued. Bad photography, or pre-faded bezel inserts?


----------



## bonanz (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh awesome! Thanks, I guess I wasn't searching for the right thing. I'm on my phone and will try to search more later but do they have other versions, like with no hash on the 15? Thanks for that link!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> ?
> 
> Bezel Insert to Fit Rolex 315 16800 1R Red Submariner 16610 16800 Red Marker 12 | eBay


I purchased that very same insert from the same vendor. It seems to be an exact fit (without sanding). I purchased a red insert from a vendor located in texas and I can tell that its slight larger in its outer diameter and will most likely require some sanding to fit.

I haven't installed either yet so take it for what its worth.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> I purchased that very same insert from the same vendor. It seems to be an exact fit (without sanding). I purchased a red insert from a vendor located in texas and I can tell that its slight larger in its outer diameter and will most likely require some sanding to fit.
> 
> I haven't installed either yet so take it for what its worth.


Seems the cheaper the insert, the better chance it'll fit without modification. Paid a wopping $8 for mine and it was perfect, even had applied adhesive on the backside.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> Seems the cheaper the insert, the better chance it'll fit without modification. Paid a wopping $8 for mine and it was perfect, even had applied adhesive on the backside.


This kind of makes sense. The inserts from the seller in Texas, which are of excellent quality, are designed to snap into a Rolex bezel. This means that it's slightly larger than opening in the bezel, which means it's also slightly larger than the cheaper glue-in inserts.

Unfortunately, the interior geometry of the Invicta bezel doesn't allow the insert to snap in. You can't push the insert down far enough to get it to go below the lip of the bezel. Here's a very rough sketch, from memory:









This is what happens when you try to put the Texas insert into the Invicta bezel:









Notice how the flat bottom of the insert interferes with the raised ridge inside the bezel.

The cheaper insert on the other hand (which includes the one the Invicta comes with) works fine:









What ends up happening with the Texas insert is that you have to file down the diameter a bit to make it fit, and it ends up sitting slightly proud of the bezel rim, making it more prone to dings and edge wear:









The thing I don't like about the cheap inserts, is that in the eBay pictures I've seen, they look cheap (blurry printing, poor alignment). However, this is just as likely to be bad photography as a bad insert. I'd really like to see a good quality photo of both a cheap and Texas insert, side-by-side.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> The thing I don't like about the cheap inserts, is that in the eBay pictures I've seen, they look cheap (blurry printing, poor alignment). However, this is just as likely to be bad photography as a bad insert. I'd really like to see a good quality photo of both a cheap and Texas insert, side-by-side.


Excellent illustrations and explanation! I have the cheapo insert and here's a pretty close photo of it, I don't notice any sort of poor printing or quality and wouldn't hesitate to purchase again.









Here's another older photo


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> Excellent illustrations and explanation! I have the cheapo insert and here's a pretty close photo of it, I don't notice any sort of poor printing or quality and wouldn't hesitate to purchase again.


I agree. That looks every bit as good as the Texas insert. It just goes to show that sellers should post good photos of their product. I bought (a more expensive item) from someone else, because I thought the cheaper one was badly made.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Red BB Homage with flat 3.5mm crystal


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

The Same watch with Seiko Monster bubble crystal from Dagaz...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rbesass said:


> The Same watch with Seiko Monster bubble crystal from Dagaz...


Tell us about the 2 different straps on this watch. They look luxurious!
Nice and thick, thicker than this:


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

This is a sapphire from ebay for the SKX031 Its a bit short. When I asked, he told me it was 2.8mm. That seemed tall enough on paper but not in practice...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

The strap is from a vender on the bay. He custom makes them. ebay name threadhunters


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

This is a mineral crystal from esslinger, domed 3mm thick at the edge.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

A Blue one with Dagaz SKX031 sapphire, the side view look just like the Monster bubble crystal from my red watch (see earlier pic post #1059)


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi guys, new member here. I am really interested to learn on how to mod a watch. I already bought myself an invicta 8926 and I got a few questions. I hope someone would want to help me answer this questions. 

1. is there a way to remove the rotating bezel entirely without ruining the bezel itself? I want to sand the invicta logo off the case, but I want to keep the original bezel (the steel with 10 - 20 - 30 - thing). 

2. After removing the invicta logo on the case, what am I supposed to do to make it polished just like new? Can I use cape cod after sanding it with finer grit sandpaper to achieve that polished look?

3. is there any other place to buy the dial and hands other than dagaz and yobokies? I am really tight in budget as I am a college student. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

MrBaso said:


> Hi guys, new member here. I am really interested to learn on how to mod a watch. I already bought myself an invicta 8926 and I got a few questions. I hope someone would want to help me answer this questions.
> 
> 1. is there a way to remove the rotating bezel entirely without ruining the bezel itself? I want to sand the invicta logo off the case, but I want to keep the original bezel (the steel with 10 - 20 - 30 - thing).
> 
> ...


Here you go. All you need to read.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-y...-1023386.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1023386

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> Here you go. All you need to read.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-y...-1023386.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1023386
> 
> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


Hi Cyberwarhol,

Thanks for the answer! The thing is, I believe imitrex did ruined the original bezel (but it does not matter to him as he is replacing it). I was thinking of keeping the original bezel in my invicta.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

MrBaso said:


> Hi Cyberwarhol,
> 
> Thanks for the answer! The thing is, I believe imitrex did ruined the original bezel (but it does not matter to him as he is replacing it). I was thinking of keeping the original bezel in my invicta.


Here is what I would do if trying to retain the original bezel. First off, plan to spend the $10 to replace it if you screw up. Second, use a hair dryer and heat up the watch a bit to get the adhesive nice and workable, then use a few very thin blades and start working it up a little at a time. Insert the first blade and pry until you start to see some movement, then insert the second blade a few mm on either side and pry that one, and move your way around the bezel until it's up. I'd say there is a 50/50 chance you'll screw it up, so go in planning to replace it but you might get lucky.


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> Here is what I would do if trying to retain the original bezel. First off, plan to spend the $10 to replace it if you screw up. Second, use a hair dryer and heat up the watch a bit to get the adhesive nice and workable, then use a few very thin blades and start working it up a little at a time. Insert the first blade and pry until you start to see some movement, then insert the second blade a few mm on either side and pry that one, and move your way around the bezel until it's up. I'd say there is a 50/50 chance you'll screw it up, so go in planning to replace it but you might get lucky.


Oh I see, so the only way to take off the rotating bezel is by prying the bezel? I thought we can just pry the rotating bezel, but some say that the material is not that strong and it would be too risky to do that. Thanks Parsedout!


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

MrBaso said:


> Oh I see, so the only way to take off the rotating bezel is by prying the bezel? I thought we can just pry the rotating bezel, but some say that the material is not that strong and it would be too risky to do that. Thanks Parsedout!


Well, to be clear. The easiest and most reliable way it to remove the bezel insert, then you can use a dental pick to pull the retaining wire out. Then the bezel just slides right off. I imagine it's probably possible to pry the bezel itself (with insert untouched) but doing so without damaging the case/bezel and potentially sending a sharp object into your palm...that's up to you. I say be gentle with the insert removal (if you intend to reuse it) or you can just peel it off like a gorilla with a banana like most of us do that use a different color insert anyway.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Parsedout said:


> Well, to be clear. The easiest and most reliable way it to remove the bezel insert, then you can use a dental pick to pull the retaining wire out. Then the bezel just slides right off. I imagine it's probably possible to pry the bezel itself (with insert untouched) but doing so without damaging the case/bezel and potentially sending a sharp object into your palm...that's up to you. I say be gentle with the insert removal (if you intend to reuse it) or you can just peel it off like a gorilla with a banana like most of us do that use a different color insert anyway.


Yes, it is _theoretically_ possible to remove the bezel without removing the insert from the bezel first, but you might break something. However, it is _impossible_ to reinstall the bezel with the insert already in place. The wire has to be inserted from the top, which can only be done if there's no bezel insert. So, either way, you need to remove the bezel insert from the bezel.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, so I was bored and a little impatient for some parts to arrive that I decided to play a little with some spare parts. Not to mention, I love Franken Watches more than pure homages.

Seeing the kick @ss Lew & Huey Orthos, made me notice how few watches have scalloped bezels.

This one still needs some finishing touches, but I introduce you to my 
SnowMaster Dox. Sounds like a hip hop DJ doesn't it?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Easiest way to remove the bezel that I have found, do the following:
Open the case back. Unscrew the crown. Remove the crown and stem. Remove the movement. Remove the crystal.
Once the crystal is out you have access to the underside of the bezel insert. Use something like a plastic spludger (plastic prying tool) to pry the insert out. I have not ruined any bezel inserts removing them that way. 
Once the insert is out you can use a pick or small tweezer to remove the wire from the bezel. Once the wire is out the bezel will lift off. There is spring wire in there so be sure to contain it or it will fly away. 

 On the earlier 8926 with the miyota movement, this process only works to remove the bezel insert not the bezel. 

 One more thing, watches are full of very small parts, don't work in a room with carpet.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta 8926 GMT


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Yes, it is _theoretically_ possible to remove the bezel without removing the insert from the bezel first, but you might break something. However, it is _impossible_ to reinstall the bezel with the insert already in place. The wire has to be inserted from the top, which can only be done if there's no bezel insert. So, either way, you need to remove the bezel insert from the bezel.





Parsedout said:


> Well, to be clear. The easiest and most reliable way it to remove the bezel insert, then you can use a dental pick to pull the retaining wire out. Then the bezel just slides right off. I imagine it's probably possible to pry the bezel itself (with insert untouched) but doing so without damaging the case/bezel and potentially sending a sharp object into your palm...that's up to you. I say be gentle with the insert removal (if you intend to reuse it) or you can just peel it off like a gorilla with a banana like most of us do that use a different color insert anyway.


Whoops, as it turns out, I am gonna change it with a new one. I tried to pry it slowly, and I scratched the insert. I just peel it of exactly like what Parsedout says, like a gorilla with banana. Thanks guys!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

EL_GEEk said:


> Ok, so I was bored and a little impatient for some parts to arrive that I decided to play a little with some spare parts. Not to mention, I love Franken Watches more than pure homages.
> 
> Seeing the kick @ss Lew & Huey Orthos, made me notice how few watches have scalloped bezels.
> 
> ...


That's awesome, Geek. Reminds me of a UTS like this. (Not my pic.)


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> Ok, so I was bored and a little impatient for some parts to arrive that I decided to play a little with some spare parts. Not to mention, I love Franken Watches more than pure homages.
> 
> Seeing the kick @ss Lew & Huey Orthos, made me notice how few watches have scalloped bezels.
> 
> ...


Love it!


rbesass said:


> Invicta 8926 GMT


Its great to see some more GMTs make it into the wild. Well done on this one. Very clean, classic look.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## bonanz (Feb 29, 2008)

remove and attach bezel without trashing insert.

came across this video, guy is annoying as hell, but this seems like the smart way to take off your bezel in one piece


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Also a good way to scratch and dent your case and bezel and potentially cut the sh*t out of your hand. As Stefan pointed out, you need to remove the insert to reinstall the bezel.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

bonanz said:


> remove and attach bezel without trashing insert.
> 
> came across this video, guy is annoying as hell, but this seems like the smart way to take off your bezel in one piece]


Yeah, be careful with this. The older Miyota versions have a ring retainer and CAN be safely removed this way, or in a somewhat safer technique than this but basically the same way. You can see the flat metal ring in the video.

The newer ones have a completely different bezel retention system! The spring and retaining wire CANNOT be safely removed this way.

How do you know which version you have? I'm not sure. But so far I've seen the split between Miyota and Seiko as the dividing line between what the bezel mechanism is because the cases are slightly different.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

bonanz said:


> remove and attach bezel without trashing insert.
> 
> came across this video, guy is annoying as hell, but this seems like the smart way to take off your bezel in one piece


Yep, seems like a fast way to introduce wabi to your watch. I have successfully removed four Invicta bezels using the knife method but with a large thin blade kitchen knife, I could never get a case knife under the bezel.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

During Xmas time, I grabbed Two of the 
ILE8926ASYB for $49 each, not bad at all. This is a "limited edition" (funny since its a production of 7777).

I was planning on just replace everything and make one of my Franken watches . However upon receiving them I was impressed by the beautiful gunmetal grey, sunburts dial. It's really pretty. It looks, black, grey, silver, depending on the light conditions.

Well, yesterday I decided to play around with it and came up with this:

Hour & Minute hands: Otto Frei
Leather Zulu: cheapestnatostraps.com

- Removed the branding from the side.
- Brushed parts of the case, including some of the scalloped ridges.
- Trimmed the wings from second hand and painted the tip (that's what she said)
- Removed the Invicta from dial and covered the holes with lume dots from another Invicta dial.
- Removed 12 hour triangle marker and replaced it with Two stick markers.

* Unfortunately I'm afraid to remove the Wings logo from the dial since it will ruin the dial. Thought of adding more lume sticks, but then it would be too much IMO.

Overall I'm happy. Here's my 
SeaMasPro 8926 "Limited Edition"





































Outdoor Shots


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a glue to attach a replacement bezel insert?

i modded my invicta and the bezel insert is the last thing to do. I'll share my experiences (both good and bad) when my insert is in and I have time to do a write up. My 18 month old son and pregnant wife take up all my time.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

I can recommend this. I usually put a drop in four spots around the bezel and it works with the added benefit of being not so permanent that you can still pry it off if you remember the glued spots. The precision applicator keeps it from getting messy.

To be honest, any superglue will do the trick.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

I've used rubber cement in the past. Just take a small nail or toothpick and get the smallest amount possible and then put a few small dabs around the bezel. Superglue obviously works great too.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

EL_GEEk said:


> During Xmas time, I grabbed Two of the
> ILE8926ASYB for $49 each, not bad at all. This is a "limited edition" (funny since its a production of 7777).
> 
> I was planning on just replace everything and make one of my Franken watches . However upon receiving them I was impressed by the beautiful gunmetal grey, sunburts dial. It's really pretty. It looks, black, grey, silver, depending on the light conditions.
> ...


Clever and awesome!!! I like it.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Can anyone recommend a glue to attach a replacement bezel insert?
> 
> i modded my invicta and the bezel insert is the last thing to do. I'll share my experiences (both good and bad) when my insert is in and I have time to do a write up. My 18 month old son and pregnant wife take up all my time.


I use clear RTV.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> I've used rubber cement in the past. Just take a small nail or toothpick and get the smallest amount possible and then put a few small dabs around the bezel. Superglue obviously works great too.


That's generally what I use as well. It holds well enough for daily use, but stays removable if you change your mind frequently.

One time I used "Shoe Goo". It looks and smells like rubber cement, but has a much stronger hold. I could see myself using it again on other watches where you can remove the bezel with insert on, but probably not on an 8926.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

@EL_GEEk: Brilliant mod, and beautiful work!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Clever and awesome!!! I like it.
> 
> Sent via my mobile





Fullers1845 said:


> @EL_GEEk: Brilliant mod, and beautiful work!


Thanks all. I wore it all day yesterday. Everything glued stayed in place, and this one's accuracy is superb, -1 in 48hrs.


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I ended up trying what I had laying around which was some PVA glue. I doubt it will stand the test of time but I was anxious to get the bezel on so I could take it to work and show my officemate. That said, I thought I'd contribute to this thread by sharing some measurements I took of various bezel inserts with my digital calipers.

All dimensions in mm with an error bar of about 0.05mm
Texas Insert OD = 37.67, ID = 30.69
Rolesy Insert OD = 37.44, ID 30.12
Stock Insert OD = 37.33, ID = 30.16

The rolsey insert fit perfectly. The texas insert looked like it would take a little bit of sanding though the numbers would suggest it wouldn't be much sanding at all.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. I ended up trying what I had laying around which was some PVA glue. I doubt it will stand the test of time but I was anxious to get the bezel on so I could take it to work and show my officemate. That said, I thought I'd contribute to this thread by sharing some measurements I took of various bezel inserts with my digital calipers.
> 
> All dimensions in mm with an error bar of about 0.05mm
> Texas Insert OD = 37.67, ID = 30.69
> ...


This is great info. Thanks for sharing.

However, I found out that the "Texas bezel" fits perfect on the scalloped bezel without any sanding. At east the silver one:


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

EL_GEEk :I LOVE the idea of using the dial dots in the invicta holes! Inspired idea and great mod!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> EL_GEEk :I LOVE the idea of using the dial dots in the invicta holes! Inspired idea and great mod!


Thanks. Just a note for whoever wants to do it. I glued the lume dots. The holes for the Invicta logo are smaller than those for the the dial markers. I tried several times and no luck.

With an exacto knife, I cut off the pegs, glued them and voila! You will need some good tweezers, a good steady hand and patience.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Here is my mod. I used a dremel to remove the invicta. Ended up with a slightly wavy finish. I think I applied to much pressure and should have kept it moving. I cracked the stock crystal while removing the cyclops. The replacement acrylic is 30mm and went right in without a press or freezer trick. Overall I'm satisfied with my first mod. I was going for a vintage look.

Invicta 8926ob
Dagaz BB dial
yobokies hands
rolsey insert
low dome acrylic crystal. Super cheap. A few bucks from the bay (45joanna)


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)

accidentalsuccess said:


> EL_GEEk :I LOVE the idea of using the dial dots in the invicta holes! Inspired idea and great mod!


I second that, great looking work.


----------



## Big Dave (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## mulsas (Dec 11, 2013)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Here is my mod. I used a dremel to remove the invicta. Ended up with a slightly wavy finish. I think I applied to much pressure and should have kept it moving. I cracked the stock crystal while removing the cyclops. The replacement acrylic is 30mm and went right in without a press or freezer trick. Overall I'm satisfied with my first mod. I was going for a vintage look.


That turned out great. I also want to do this vintage BB mod. One question for the experienced modders: has anyone done a different lume on the Dagaz BB dial? I would love to go more in the direction of the Rolex 6538 patina, but that would add a little cost/complexity to the mod.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

mulsas said:


> That turned out great. I also want to do this vintage BB mod. One question for the experienced modders: has anyone done a different lume on the Dagaz BB dial? I would love to go more in the direction of the Rolex 6538 patina, but that would add a little cost/complexity to the mod.


You can always do the Jelliotz baking method.

Bake the dial checking it every minute or so until golden brown.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Bake the dial checking it every minute or so until golden brown.


Mmmm, like grandma used to make.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Soooo....anyone ever use a dial with a day/date window? If yes, how did you deal with it? 

I've got some ideas but want to hear what folks have to say..

Thanks and carry on!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

accidentalsuccess said:


> Soooo....anyone ever use a dial with a day/date window? If yes, how did you deal with it?
> 
> I've got some ideas but want to hear what folks have to say..
> 
> Thanks and carry on!


I did with a Mil dial. Dealt with it by using a 7s26 movement and stem.


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

Have just received my rolesy bezel insert and it turns out to be not fit. I guess it is not because of the diameter, but more because of the shape of the bezel itself. The original invicta bezel has flat surface inside of it. Rolesy's have a little bit of flat part. Does anyone have any issues with this? What do you guys do with this?


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

Do many of these modded 8926s get sold on?

I'd love to buy already modded. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

MrBaso said:


> Have just received my rolesy bezel insert and it turns out to be not fit. I guess it is not because of the diameter, but more because of the shape of the bezel itself. The original invicta bezel has flat surface inside of it. Rolesy's have a little bit of flat part. Does anyone have any issues with this? What do you guys do with this?


The one I bought does have a flat bottom near the outer diameter. I bought the one with the red triangle around the pip.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Campbelloni said:


> Do many of these modded 8926s get sold on?
> 
> I'd love to buy already modded.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, keep an eye on the sales forum, f29. User jelliottz sells his mods occasionally and has also built them to spec for other users. Here's his profile: https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=171847

Cheers, Scott

P.S. This page needs a picture. I'm wearing this mod today:


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

tslewisz said:


> P.S. This page needs a picture. I'm wearing this mod today:


Agreed. I'm wearing mine today:


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

tslewisz said:


> Yeah, keep an eye on the sales forum, f29. User jelliottz sells his mods occasionally and has also built them to spec for other users. Here's his profile: https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=171847
> 
> Cheers, Scott
> 
> P.S. This page needs a picture. I'm wearing this mod today:


Thanks for the nod Scott. I appreciate it.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

I have been wearing an Invicta 17726 that is new for a week now and it is keeping great time! I also bought a 8926ob that is minus the guts, but has the crown. My thinking was to use the movement (NH35a) from the 17726 for a modded 89260b, but after wearing the other watch, I realize that at 6' 1" and 237 lbs., they are just too small for me! If anyone is looking for a new condition 17726 and a new 89260b minus the innards...let me know. Both bracelets still have all the plastic on them., and the cases are pretty much perfect!
As much as I would like one of the modded ones like you have here, I will just have a SKX007 built for me. PM if interested


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Which Invicta 8926 are you using the Rolsey bezel insert on? All of the ones I have purchased from them that fit the 16800 have fit my 8926OB watches. They may not fit the Miyota 8926 because the bezel is slightly different I have attempted it . I noticed on my Scallop 8926 bezel the insert is larger than the OB. Could just be Invicta QC...


----------



## Kukaruz (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi guys, 

today is my birthday (hooray! ) and I got some money to spend on a watch. I decided to get a new Invicta 8926OB NH35 and put a red bezel and a new dial (I love the dials on Sinn watches) in it.
Changing bezels on my Vostok is easy - just pop a new one in and you are done. 
What bezel inserts do I need for the Seiko Movement one?
And do I need to change the glass too? Just asking because everyone here is changing it...


Thanks



Edit: Did my homework, now I know what to do. Special thanks to Imitrex' Writeup! :-!


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

MrBaso said:


> Have just received my rolesy bezel insert and it turns out to be not fit. I guess it is not because of the diameter, but more because of the shape of the bezel itself. The original invicta bezel has flat surface inside of it. Rolesy's have a little bit of flat part. Does anyone have any issues with this? What do you guys do with this?


I just removed my scratched up Texas insert and put on a Rolesy yesterday. I did have to sand the outer diameter ever so slightly to make it fit flush, but not nearly as much as I would for the Texas insert. Your mileage may vary.

The bottom of these aftermarket inserts will never snap in or sit completely flush with the 8926 bezel. Need to use some glue to keep the insert in.

I will note that I like the Rolesy better than the Texas insert. The font on Rolesy is bolder, the finish is matte instead of shiny, the lume pip is bigger/brighter, and the inner diameter sits slightly lower. The lower inner diameter is what I like the most actually, because it matches up better with the dagaz skx031 sapphire dome that I put in.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

rbesass said:


> Easiest way to remove the bezel that I have found, do the following:
> Open the case back. Unscrew the crown. Remove the crown and stem. Remove the movement. Remove the crystal.
> Once the crystal is out you have access to the underside of the bezel insert. Use something like a plastic spludger (plastic prying tool) to pry the insert out. I have not ruined any bezel inserts removing them that way.
> Once the insert is out you can use a pick or small tweezer to remove the wire from the bezel. Once the wire is out the bezel will lift off. There is spring wire in there so be sure to contain it or it will fly away.
> ...


You deserve the Nobel Prize for Bezel Insert Removal Sir! 
Once the crystal was out I could see a gap between the insert and bezel. A little gentle prying and lifting all around and.... Voila! One insert removed without a scratch or bend. Thank you!


----------



## Imitrex (Apr 1, 2010)

Jelliottz has an amazing GMT for sale. Someone needs to jump on that beauty asap.


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Quick questions... 

1. I have seen a number of 8926 owners swap out the clear case back for a solid sterile one. Does this reduce the overall thickness of the watch? 
2. Also where can you purchase one?
3. I have heard that removing the Invicta font on the dial leaves two holes, how noticeable are they?
4. I'm considering a nice light brown/tan leather band for my black faced 8926OB. Any straps to recommend?


----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

sidefx said:


> Quick questions...
> 
> 1. I have seen a number of 8926 owners swap out the clear case back for a solid sterile one. Does this reduce the overall thickness of the watch?
> 2. Also where can you purchase one?
> ...


I would love to change the case back with the solid too if it reduces the thickness of the watch. Looking forward to hear someone answering this question.

For question number 3, I did remove the invicta font and the holes are barely noticeable, IMHO.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

For what it's worth, I have one I'm trying with a Soki case back. So far, good wr, I'll have to follow up later with the thickness.

By the way, has anyone sourced a replacement crown? I have found the specs but can't find a match...


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Finally decided to make a full mod to my invicta
































Tiger Concept brown dial and gilt hands, 30.5 mm dome crystal cemented using GS-Hypo, Bagelsport Sub bezel insert.

The black sub on the right was a Bagelsport sub.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

sidefx said:


> Quick questions...
> 
> 1. I have seen a number of 8926 owners swap out the clear case back for a solid sterile one. Does this reduce the overall thickness of the watch?
> 2. Also where can you purchase one?
> ...





MrBaso said:


> I would love to change the case back with the solid too if it reduces the thickness of the watch. Looking forward to hear someone answering this question.
> 
> For question number 3, I did remove the invicta font and the holes are barely noticeable, IMHO.


I used a submariner knock-off back on my blue snowflake and it measures 13.03mm vs 13.44mm with the stock case back, definitely wears flatter to the wrist.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

fmadrid said:


> Finally decided to make a full mod to my invicta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tropical 5513 and Double Red homages. Great work, fmadrid. They look awesome!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks Fullers!!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

That's freakin hot Madrid! I love the tropics. Not the humidity so much, and sometimes they put weird stuff like formaldehyde in the beer, but the dials really do it for me. The crystal really pops it. Crystals are probably the #1 most important overlooked feature in watch mods to get the "look"...and you nailed it man!!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks Sonic. Now here's a pic of it in the wild.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

digivandig said:


> I did with a Mil dial. Dealt with it by using a 7s26 movement and stem.


did you swap the stem into the crown knob on the original case? If so, did the threads on the crown stem match? If not, did you have to swap the tube?

I would appreciate a few more details. Thanks in advance!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

accidentalsuccess said:


> did you swap the stem into the crown knob on the original case? If so, did the threads on the crown stem match? If not, did you have to swap the tube?
> 
> I would appreciate a few more details. Thanks in advance!











I bought a 7S26 stem, unscrewed the NH35A stem out of the crown, measured it against the 7S26 stem, applied Loctite and screwed the 7S26 stem in, measured it against an extra 8926 crown and stem lying around to compare crown and stem height so that I knew how deep to screw in the 7S26 stem, let it set overnight, then installed it. The above was the end result. Good luck with your project.


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

awesome, thanks for the details!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Funny stuff!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/worth-buy-invicta-8926ob-1543890.html


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Funny stuff!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/worth-buy-invicta-8926ob-1543890.html


That's great! I love my Pernis. I'm a huge Pernis fanboy. Hahaha!

I also love recommendations that say "get the good stuff" that display a watch with the precisely, exactly, same movement and specs as the Invicta.

Ahhhhhh....the Internet! Whats not to love??


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

I had a pernis too once...


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

fmadrid said:


> I had a pernis too once...


Maybe he was thinking of Renis. Good watch, Renis.


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

Just bought my first watch, I know it's not modes but if it holds up for a couple days as these watches can be a little fussy, I will get down to business and mod away..here's the baby that will start off my addiction.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you do with it! Nice photo too!


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

i received my watch yesterday and posted a pic of it un-moded and its been a full day and shes running like a dream so im ready to place an order on parts for my mod.i am new to this forum and i have looked around and read, and looked at all the beautiful mods that have been made from using the 8926 and im excited to make my own and join the group..i am new to watches, this is my first one, and id really like your help. if what i am about to write does not belong here please point me in the direction and i will go. so my inspiration is a blk rolex sub no date. i love this watch and only dream of owning one in the future. so i have a list of things i would like and i was hoping to get your input in the direction i could get them. i apologize for the horrible english as french is my first language. so my list would include the following..
-black/silver no date with blue superlume(i know dagaz has a bb tribute black/silver but its not blue superlume,i can live with the green if there isnt such a thing)
-mercedes silver white with blue superlume(again dagaz has them but in green. and i know that helenarou has the blue super lume for eta movement and i dont know if that will fit the NH35A movement)
-can i install a ceramic bezel
-saphire crystal with no cyclops, i would prefer compressed fit, but if i have to glue i will
-solid case back would be great
-and my only complain as of today about the 8926c if the bracelet, so if anyone can tell me a nice brushed bracelet for this watch would be great.
i am sorry in advanced if this wasnt the place for this, im not looking for trouble, i just would like some help and advice please...thank you


----------



## Bassil (Dec 31, 2014)

New 8926ob case, bezel, crown, crystal, back, and 2 new bracelets with plastic still on them for $65.00 in the classies! Sure need to sell them. I won"t use them and hate to see them go to waste!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Glow and Show said:


> if what i am about to write does not belong here please point me in the direction and i will go.


It certainly does belong here! Welcome!



> so my inspiration is a blk rolex sub no date. i love this watch and only dream of owning one in the future. so i have a list of things i would like and i was hoping to get your input in the direction i could get them. i apologize for the horrible english as french is my first language. so my list would include the following..
> -black/silver no date with blue superlume(i know dagaz has a bb tribute black/silver but its not blue superlume,i can live with the green if there isnt such a thing)


I'm not aware of a blue lume Sub-style dial, but the Dagaz dials are very well made, and the lume is decent. My Dagaz-dialed 8926OB is my brightest and longest glowing watch, except for a dial I made myself, where I piled on the lume 0.5mm thick.



> -mercedes silver white with blue superlume(again dagaz has them but in green. and i know that helenarou has the blue super lume for eta movement and i dont know if that will fit the NH35A movement)


ETA hour and minute hands will fit the NH35A, but the second hand will not.



> -can i install a ceramic bezel


That I don't know. EDIT: Probably not, because you need a thin, formed bezel insert in order to fit into the Invicta bezel, and I suspect that ceramic bezels are quite a bit thicker.



> -saphire crystal with no cyclops, i would prefer compressed fit, but if i have to glue i will


No problem. You can order the appropriate crystal. I happened to use a mineral crystal, but the same sized crystal is available in sapphire.



> -solid case back would be great


I believe there's one that will fit, but I have forgotten which one. But why not keep the clear back? You can't see it when wearing the watch anyway.



> -and my only complain as of today about the 8926c if the bracelet, so if anyone can tell me a nice brushed bracelet for this watch would be great.


Is it the quality of the bracelet you are unhappy with, or the polished centre links? If it's the latter, that's easy to fix with a Scotchbrite pad (available at Canadian Tire, among other places).

Since you're so nearby (I'm about 1.5 to 2 hours driving distance from you), let me know if you want any help.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I buy crown and tube from Raffles. The issue is that you cannot just use the crown. You have to replace the tube too. The tubes Raffles sells are threaded and you will have to drill and tap the case. The crown will screw into the stem on the NH35a movement. But that is it, it will not screw into the Invicta tube. You have to drill out the case and tap new threads into it. Then you are good to go. I have not had to deal with stem length at all. The biggest issue is getting the correct drill bit and tap. I have bought the 7mm crown but have not found the correct tap for the others.


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

thank you so much for the reply svorkoetter, and i had no idea you were that close. since i have never owned a watch, or the fact that i have never disassembled a watch i will definitely take you up on that offer if i need be. thank you.i guess i will stick with dagaz dials, do you recommend his hands as well? or are there better? ill stick with a better quality bezel indert then, but maybe order a ceramic just to c what happens. i always read that saphire crystal was so strong, curious as to why you and so many people go down the route of mineral instead? and the solid case back is just something that i prefer, i find the glass makes the watch look cheap. and as far as the bracelet, i did not like the polish center links and have already scotched them out, but overall it just feels so light and flimsy, id prefer a little weight to it i think.i read the a 9937 bracelet is so much better? can you maybe explain why someone would say that? i really appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions, i honestly thought i was on my own.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

So far, I've only used Dagaz and home made dials, and Dagaz hands, so I really have no other aftermarket hands to compare them to. However, they are nicer than the stock Invicta hands, with much better lume, and they are as nice as any hands on any watch I've bought. The Dagaz rose-gold snowflake hands on my Black Bay homage are probably the nicest of all the watches I own.

I used mineral on my Black Bay homage simply because a domed sapphire wasn't available in that size at a price I was willing to pay. I did use sapphire on my X-33 homage, but frankly, it looks about the same as mineral to me. I have a 14 year old Timex Expedition with a mineral crystal that I wore a lot until I joined WUS two years ago, and the crystal still looks great. Sapphire is a lot more expensive than mineral (the 30.5mm sapphire in my X-33 homage was $20, whereas a mineral crystal the same size was about $3).

It's funny how peoples' opinions differ on the 8926 bracelet. Of all the watches with bracelets that I own, the 8926 is the most solid feeling, about the same as the Bulova bracelet on my X-33 homage. That's not surprising, since they're both solid link bracelets, and all my others are hollow-link. I certainly wouldn't want the bracelet to be any heavier than it is already. If you think the 8926 bracelet is light and flimsy, you should try my Orient Chicane bracelet. It seems very light and flimsy, but I've discovered that although it is very light, it's quite robust, and I quite like the light weight of it.


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

well dagaz it is. and again ive never had a watch so i know absolutely jack about good quality bracelets..since you live so close to me and i dont really know what im doing is there a way to do a private message..i was thinking about sending you my order list and you can let me know if everything is correct? i think it would be much easier then on the blog? if you agree you can send me a private message since i dont know where to start..thanks. names adam by the way


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

Glow and Show said:


> well dagaz it is. and again ive never had a watch so i know absolutely jack about good quality bracelets..since you live so close to me and i dont really know what im doing is there a way to do a private message..i was thinking about sending you my order list and you can let me know if everything is correct? i think it would be much easier then on the blog? if you agree you can send me a private message since i dont know where to start..thanks. names adam by the way


Interesting subject, I think nobody will complaint to read about your shopping list on modding your 8926 and Sworkoetter advise, on the contrary if you go PM, good informations would be missed by others.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

kelt said:


> Interesting subject, I think nobody will complaint to read about your shopping list on modding your 8926 and Sworkoetter advise, on the contrary if you go PM, good informations would be missed by others.


That's a good point, so it's probably better we stay on the forum for everything except arranging an actual get-together.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Whoops. 









Lesson learned for everyone: make sure you're using the proper shaped die in your crystal press. I was in a rush and forgot to change from a flat die to one for a domed crystal. That's a quick way to waste a $37 sapphire crystal.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Drat.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Total suckage...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Look at the bright side man, at least now you get to whack it out with a hammer! Not worth $37, true, but still somewhat satisfying.


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

this is such a great forum. im having a great time looking at everyones mods. such talent


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

im putting my shopping list together, and i wanted to know if dagaz skx flat saphire crystal will fit in the 8926c, and if not can someone please point me in the direction for the best quality one please, preferably no date..im looking for a compressed fit over a glue in..thank you


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Glow and Show said:


> im putting my shopping list together, and i wanted to know if dagaz skx flat saphire crystal will fit in the 8926c, and if not can someone please point me in the direction for the best quality one please, preferably no date..im looking for a compressed fit over a glue in..thank you


A seiko Monster sapphire will fit the NH35a 8926. Its a 30mm diameter crystal.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

thanks for the reply jelliottz. i took a look on dagaz website and the only monster sapphire i could find is the bubbled- domed one and im really looking for a flat one. could you help me with this please..thank you


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Glow and Show said:


> thanks for the reply jelliottz. i took a look on dagaz website and the only monster sapphire i could find is the bubbled- domed one and im really looking for a flat one. could you help me with this please..thank you


Can't vouch for this personally, just did a quick search:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=291037705537&alt=web

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

I order my sapphire crystals from Esslinger.com. The Invicta needs a 30.0mm crystal. I'm not sure of the thickness, but the domed mineral crystal I used in my Black Bay homage was 2.5mm thick at the edges, so a 30.0 x 2.5 would work fine.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

my blue snowflake is up for sale here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-invicta-8926-blue-snowflake-mod-1564234.html

check it out!!


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> I order my sapphire crystals from Esslinger.com. The Invicta needs a 30.0mm crystal. I'm not sure of the thickness, but the domed mineral crystal I used in my Black Bay homage was 2.5mm thick at the edges, so a 30.0 x 2.5 would work fine.[/QUOTE
> 
> would you happen to know what the thinkness is on the invicta 8926 stock crystal? i ike the high of the original, i guess i could always just remove the cyclops since the crystal is still unscratched. and since im here, can you make sure that what im about to order is the right stuff please.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

The stock crystal IS 2.5mm (close enough with meter calibration anyway).










All those parts will work! I usually jut try to match the hands and dial lume. They are both essentially white, but matching is safest.

Wearing this one today:


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> The stock crystal IS 2.5mm (close enough with meter calibration anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thank you, i will look for a 30mmX2.5mm sapphire crystal for a compressed fit. with the hands i would love to math it to the dial lumes, the dial at dagaz are 95%c1 and 5%c3, so do i get the c1 since the percentage is higher? its really hard to tell from the pic. sorry for the question, id just like to place an order and want to make sure everythings perfect. thank you and nice watch


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Glow and Show said:


> well thank you, i will look for a 30mmX2.5mm sapphire crystal for a compressed fit. with the hands i would love to math it to the dial lumes, the dial at dagaz are 95%c1 and 5%c3, so do i get the c1 since the percentage is higher? its really hard to tell from the pic. sorry for the question, id just like to place an order and want to make sure everythings perfect. thank you and nice watch


Yes, I'd recommend the c1. Good luck!


----------



## Nick Steele (Aug 11, 2014)

I've been swearing at my 8926 for about 30 minutes now, and thought I'd share my information. 

I lost the bezel click spring in a completely predicable and avoidable way. It's probably going to turn up in a few months, when I least expect it. 

I ordered a 16610 click from cousins - this spring is too thin to properly fit into the retaining hole in the case of the 8926 - when I try and put the bezel back on, it just wiggles out and ends up under the bezel, thus fouling the action.

The stainless wire that holds the bezel on is about half a millimetre thick, by my ruler and seems to fit the hole a little better. I tried to fashion another click spring from the bezel retaining wire from a vostok kommandirskie, but it wasn't stiff enough. 

So... now, the hunt is on for some fairly stiff .5mm stainless steel wire. I can't see eBay or amazon wanting to sell me just 10 cm of the stuff. If anyone's got a spare 8926 click spring, I'd happy trade...


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Yes, I'd recommend the c1. Good luck!


Yes, definitely go with the C1 hands. They, like the 95/5 C1/C3 mix, are almost white in daylight, whereas straight C3 is noticeably green. The C1 is plenty bright enough to remain visible all night (to dark-adapted eyes). The reason Jake uses a mix for the dial is to give the tiny lume plots a bit of extra brightness to make up for their size.


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> Yes, definitely go with the C1 hands. They, like the 95/5 C1/C3 mix, are almost white in daylight, whereas straight C3 is noticeably green. The C1 is plenty bright enough to remain visible all night (to dark-adapted eyes). The reason Jake uses a mix for the dial is to give the tiny lume plots a bit of extra brightness to make up for their size.


i was hoping you would voice your opinion as well. sonic_driftwood did recommend them as well, so im going to place my order tomorrow tomorrow from dagaz. since you live a few hours away, im curious how long delivery takes? and does it come directly to the door? i am having a problem with finding a 30mmx2.5mm flat sapphire crystal, i looked on esslinger and they dont have any, and i could not find them on ebay either so im hoping you can recommend me other companys that may carry them. my goal is to make the rolex 114060 homage and it looks like its a flat crystal so id like to keep it as close to it as possible. if i cannot find one i will keep the original invicta flat mineral crystal removing the cyclops until she breaks.

thanks again


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Glow and Show said:


> i was hoping you would voice your opinion as well. sonic_driftwood did recommend them as well, so im going to place my order tomorrow tomorrow from dagaz. since you live a few hours away, im curious how long delivery takes? and does it come directly to the door? i am having a problem with finding a 30mmx2.5mm flat sapphire crystal, i looked on esslinger and they dont have any, and i could not find them on ebay either so im hoping you can recommend me other companys that may carry them. my goal is to make the rolex 114060 homage and it looks like its a flat crystal so id like to keep it as close to it as possible. if i cannot find one i will keep the original invicta flat mineral crystal removing the cyclops until she breaks.
> 
> thanks again


Try cousinsuk.com I'd be surprised if they didn't have the crystal you're looking for.


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

cantinker said:


> Try cousinsuk.com I'd be surprised if they didn't have the crystal you're looking for.


i just checked the website and the largest they have for a sapphire crystal is 2.4mm thick. would this work, or should i stick with the 2.5mm thickness like the original. and by the way thanks for the reply.


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Glow and Show said:


> i just checked the website and the largest they have for a sapphire crystal is 2.4mm thick. would this work, or should i stick with the 2.5mm thickness like the original. and by the way thanks for the reply.


Thought for sure they'd have what you're looking for....sorry. If you go the cyclops removal route and have a mishap let me know. I've got an original crystal (with cyclops) I swapped for a domed one you can have.


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

cantinker said:


> Thought for sure they'd have what you're looking for....sorry. If you go the cyclops removal route and have a mishap let me know.  I've got an original crystal (with cyclops) I swapped for a domed one you can have.


thank you very much, i will give the cyclops removal a go, and if things go south i will definitely let you know.thank you much


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Glow and Show said:


> i just checked the website and the largest they have for a sapphire crystal is 2.4mm thick. would this work, or should i stick with the 2.5mm thickness like the original. and by the way thanks for the reply.


2.4mm will work fine. Cousins is another great source, and I should have remembered to mention them. I actually buy most of my stuff from them. The shipping is cheaper and generally faster, despite having to cross the Atlantic.

Regarding your question about shipping from Dagaz, it generally takes 10-14 days, and it will come directly to whatever your registered PayPal shipping address is (assuming you pay with PayPal, but that's all I've ever done with Dagaz). These items aren't large. They'll arrive in small plastic containers inside a padded envelope.

I had been thinking of doing a "plain" Rolex homage, so it will be interesting to see how yours turns out. It'll be more of a 14060 instead of 114060, since the Invicta doesn't have the obese lugs, and the Dagaz BB tribute dial doesn't have the over-sized markers. But that's okay, because Rolex has lost its way with the 114060 in my opinion. The 14060 is a much more refined looking watch.

Are you planning on removing the Invicta logo from the side of the case?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is a link to a place that has come through for me on sapphire...2.5MM Flat Round Sapphire Crystal


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Here is a link to a place that has come through for me on sapphire...2.5MM Flat Round Sapphire Crystal


thanks alot for the link.


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> 2.4mm will work fine. Cousins is another great source, and I should have remembered to mention them. I actually buy most of my stuff from them. The shipping is cheaper and generally faster, despite having to cross the Atlantic.
> 
> Regarding your question about shipping from Dagaz, it generally takes 10-14 days, and it will come directly to whatever your registered PayPal shipping address is (assuming you pay with PayPal, but that's all I've ever done with Dagaz). These items aren't large. They'll arrive in small plastic containers inside a padded envelope.
> 
> ...


the logo have been removed from the side of the case,which i did with the bezel still intact. i have removed the logo on the clasp, and brushed the bracelet temporary, but am going to purchase a new one from ebay because i really dont like this one. i am planning on removing the writing on the case back, but i really want to replace it with a solid one and will do so when i find one. and i know you dont c it, but ill know that its there. lol i do still need to polish the watch but will not do so until i have everything and taken the watch apart which will be when parts arrive. the only thing and most important thing are tools, and id like to purchase a kit, do you recommend the kits on amazon? do they have everything i need to do a full mod job? or are there better kits out there somehwere. i will pruchase a press from amazon as there not expensive and they do come with different style cups for different shaped crystal, or again do you recommend something else?. please let me know what you think about these.
thanks again to everyone who has given there opinion i really do appreciate it

please reply and let me know if this will fit for on the 8926 for my mod as im going to place an order today
3:00 bb tribute dial?
full hands set for seiko- mercedes set c1?

thanks again


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes, the 3:00 BB tribute dial and a Seiko handset will fit.

Can't advise you much on tools, as I just bought various tools separately as I needed them, mostly from Esslinger or Cousins. I also made a few of my own tools, such as case and movement holders, and attachments for my drill press to let me use it as a crystal press (see my Black Lagoon article and others for some of these tools).


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> Yes, the 3:00 BB tribute dial and a Seiko handset will fit.
> 
> Can't advise you much on tools, as I just bought various tools separately as I needed them, mostly from Esslinger or Cousins. I also made a few of my own tools, such as case and movement holders, and attachments for my drill press to let me use it as a crystal press (see my Black Lagoon article and others for some of these tools).


thats great im going to place an order tonight and hope to have my dials and hands in the next 2 weeks. i will definitely check out that article.thanks for all the help so far. it is greatly appreciated


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

Glow and Show said:


> thats great im going to place an order tonight and hope to have my dials and hands in the next 2 weeks. i will definitely check out that article.thanks for all the help so far. it is greatly appreciated


For tools Google "uncle Larry's watch shop". He sells used tools. They're usually good quality (probably from retiring watchmakers) but condition can vary. Read the descriptions and ask questions. He responds quite quickly to emails and will help with your choices. A plus is he's located in Woodstock, Ont.


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

cantinker said:


> For tools Google "uncle Larry's watch shop". He sells used tools. They're usually good quality (probably from retiring watchmakers) but condition can vary. Read the descriptions and ask questions. He responds quite quickly to emails and will help with your choices. A plus is he's located in Woodstock, Ont.


thank you kindly


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## alaincopter (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi all, new member here, just began modding my 8926 a little while back. Read this entire thread - what an inspiration!

First mods were the usual brushing of the bracelent, cyclops removal and removal of the invicta logo on the side of the case; But then I decided to dwelve deeper and see if I could make a ceramic bezel from a Parnis fit. While at it, I painted the triangle red on it, too.

It requires a lot of work to the bezel and to the insert itself to make it fit and sit low enough since it's larger in diameter and much thicker than the stock stainless steel insert - I used a dremel and a bench grinder for most of it. Mine still doesn't sit as low as I would ideally like it to, and I managed to nick the edge of the insert in a couple places and put a crack right through the center of the triangle, but I'm very happy with it for the time being! The parnis insert is not top quality as can be seen in the close up pics but I love how reflective it is, how much it resists scratching and how it gets a greyed look to it in some lighting.


















































































Next mods planned are the new Seventies dial from Dagaz and a mercedes style red seconds hand to finish off the look, replacing the insert with another undamaged one, and replacing the crystal with a saphire one since mine already has a scratch on it right at 12:00. I'll only get to do all of it in April, but I'll be sure to post the final result!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Better photos...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Changed to a squeezed 22mm Alpha strap on 20mm lugs after trying a black Perlon


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Beautiful work alaincopter!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Better photos...
> 
> http://s828.photobucket.com/user/rbesass/media/Watch/IMG_57621.jpg.html




Nice black bay mod! What compound did you use to remove the dagaz logo?

Edit: oh it's from yobokies


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

That is not a Dagaz Dial. Its a Yabokies.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Lol thanks, I didn't see it at first as Im on a phone.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

My only Invicta mod (center), brown Jiao Dragon dial and hands. The hand parts were supposedly for DG movement but it fitted when I tried, except for the seconds hand that I had to squeeze a little to fit.

Watch on the left is a Bagelsport, and on the far right is Don Bosco (found in the streets of Seoul). Both are modded as well.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

What if you wanted a Black Bay mod but didn't know if you wanted Red or Blue?

PEPSI!!!


----------



## alaincopter (Feb 23, 2015)

fmadrid said:


> Beautiful work alaincopter!


Thank you Sir!


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

I've had my 8926ob for 2 months now and I think I want to start some modding. First things will be case/latch logo removal and a full brushing of the watch. What product is typical to use for brushing the case?

Also, the next step would be taking the logo off the seconds hand and invicta on the dial. How easy is it to remove the movement to get to the dial?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's one for you guys...

I popped the insert out of the 9094 I was gifted by a coworker hoping to remove the bezel to measure the crystal. I was expecting to see the spring under the insert. Instead I see this:










I'm guessing I just need to get a case knife under the bezel to PPP it off but figured I'd post a pic here first in case I'm missing something. Fwiw, the watch looks kinda cool as is. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Here's one for you guys...
> 
> I popped the insert out of the 9094 I was gifted by a coworker hoping to remove the bezel to measure the crystal. I was expecting to see the spring under the insert. Instead I see this:
> 
> ...


Don't pry it off. You'll bend or break it. Get a dental pick under one end of the spring (I can see it in the photo) and tease it out from between the bezel and case (just outside the crystal). Here's a close-up of your photo with arrows pointing to places where I can see the spring:









Here are two pictures of mine where you can see the spring in place more clearly,









and removed (careful you don't lose the click spring):


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

svorkoetter said:


> Don't pry it off. You'll bend or break it. Get a dental pick under one end of the spring (I can see it in the photo) and tease it out from between the bezel and case (just outside the crystal).


Thanks, Stefan. The 8926 I modded had much more room between the bezel and crystal. This one looks like the spring might not even fit through the space. I'll give it a go and report back.

Cheers


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Thanks, Stefan. The 8926 I modded had much more room between the bezel and crystal. This one looks like the spring might not even fit through the space. I'll give it a go and report back.
> 
> Cheers


The spring is, well, springy, so you should be able to push the bezel to one side to enlarge the gap.

Keep in mind that this gap is the only way the spring could have gotten in there in the first place.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Thanks, Stefan. The 8926 I modded had much more room between the bezel and crystal. This one looks like the spring might not even fit through the space. I'll give it a go and report back.
> 
> Cheers


I've got an 8926A with the Omega-style bezel like yours that I'm taking apart and the gap between the bezel and case is very tight like yours. Must be the bezel style because my 8926OB bezels have a wider gap.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

That is a Miyota movement watch. All the Miyota watches are built that way, so is the Swiss version (9937). The Seiko movement watches are constructed with the wider gap. Even the scalloped bezel.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

rbesass said:


> That is a Miyota movement watch. All the Miyota watches are built that way, so is the Swiss version (9937). The Seiko movement watches are constructed with the wider gap. Even the scalloped bezel.


Mine is an 8926A with the NH35A movement. And that gap is tight.


----------



## alaincopter (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey folks, looking for advice choosing between two domed sapphire crystal options. I'd like to order from Dagaz if possible since Jake has given me excellent service on all orders so far.

It's for my NH35A 8926 that I fitted a ceramic bezel insert from a parnis (post number 1177 on page 118). Pic for quick reference:










I see Dagaz has a bubble-domed version for the Seiko Monster SKX779/781 (30mm x 5.2mm) and also a bubble-domed version for the SKX031/33 (30mm x 4.9mm).

Considering that the ceramic bezel insert has a slightly larger inner diameter than the stock insert (there's a bigger gap between the stock crystal and the insert now - still a tiny, acceptable gap, but bigger than stock nonetheless), would I be better off with the monster or the SKX031 version? The height on the inner edge of the ceramic insert is about the same as the stock insert. I wouldn't mind keeping the same gap between insert and crystal as I have now, I just wouldn't want an even larger gap. Any opinions welcome.

Thanks all!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Take a look at posts 1059 and 1064


----------



## Mrilk (Jan 28, 2015)

Hey guys. I've been browsing this thread for some time. I've got the watch and tools, and now I'm ready to order the parts. 

EDIT: ANSWERED MY OWN QUESTION. I just didn't do my homework. Sorry

And so it begins...


----------



## zeuser (Dec 18, 2013)

I was thinking about making a Pelagos homage using the Invicta 8926 as a base. I have found a snowflake dial and hands that would fit the watch perfectly, the issue I'm having is with the chapter ring, and a bezel insert.

I found the following insert which is almost perfect: Lumed Glass Sub Insert For SKX007/6309/7002 Photo by yobokies | Photobucket. The issue with it is that the size is 38mm outer, 31.5mm inner. The Invicta is 37.65mm outer and 30.7mm inner. I know I can sand the outside, but I was wondering if the inner difference is too big and if it would look bad.

As well I have found a chapter ring which I think will work nicely, I just wanted to know if people think it will fit properly: Custom White Monster Chapter Photo by yobokies | Photobucket. Its a Seiko monster chapter ring, and I don't know the dial size differences so I cant tell how it would look. In terms of the chapter ring I'm more concerned about the outer diameter, also I'm looking for alternatives if anyone knows any they think would work for a Pelagos.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

zeuser said:


> As well I have found a chapter ring which I think will work nicely, I just wanted to know if people think it will fit properly: Custom White Monster Chapter Photo by yobokies | Photobucket. Its a Seiko monster chapter ring, and I don't know the dial size differences so I cant tell how it would look. In terms of the chapter ring I'm more concerned about the outer diameter, also I'm looking for alternatives if anyone knows any they think would work for a Pelagos.


The thing with the chapter ring is that I don't think it's going to fit into the Invicta. The 8926 does not have a removable chapter ring, but a rehaut that's part of the case, so there will be no place to put the chapter ring. I think your best bet for a Pelagos homage is to start with an appropriate Seiko watch.


----------



## zeuser (Dec 18, 2013)

svorkoetter said:


> The thing with the chapter ring is that I don't think it's going to fit into the Invicta. The 8926 does not have a removable chapter ring, but a rehaut that's part of the case, so there will be no place to put the chapter ring. I think your best bet for a Pelagos homage is to start with an appropriate Seiko watch.


Thanks for the advice, unfortunately I am not very versed with different models, could someone versed with seiko auto divers recommend a base watch which can the chapter ring and bezel combo?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

New Milsub mod; clean, simple, and sharp. The red triangle and red Dagaz logo pair so well together. 









Sent via my mobile


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

jelliottz said:


> New Milsub mod; clean, simple, and sharp. The red triangle and red Dagaz logo pair so well together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

digivandig said:


> Great minds think alike.


Very nice! I'm just the builder on this one. The watch is on its way to Portland, OR where the great mind resides. ;-)

Sent via my mobile


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

digivandig said:


> Great minds think alike.


Like the date but not the cyclops. Looks fantastic otherwise

As a comparison, This jellisub is no date, applied indices, red triangle no pip, white logo, 60 minute milsub bezel, scalloped bezel edge


----------



## kirbytherat (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey guys, I have an 8926 with a blue FFF dial. I was wondering if there are any 0-15-30-45 bezels that would fit (don't mind if its black)? 
All I can find are the traditional 10-20-30-40-50 ones.

Thanks!


----------



## vukasind (May 14, 2012)

zeuser said:


> I was thinking about making a Pelagos homage using the Invicta 8926 as a base. I have found a snowflake dial and hands that would fit the watch perfectly, the issue I'm having is with the chapter ring, and a bezel insert.
> 
> I found the following insert which is almost perfect: Lumed Glass Sub Insert For SKX007/6309/7002 Photo by yobokies | Photobucket. The issue with it is that the size is 38mm outer, 31.5mm inner. The Invicta is 37.65mm outer and 30.7mm inner. I know I can sand the outside, but I was wondering if the inner difference is too big and if it would look bad.
> 
> As well I have found a chapter ring which I think will work nicely, I just wanted to know if people think it will fit properly: Custom White Monster Chapter Photo by yobokies | Photobucket. Its a Seiko monster chapter ring, and I don't know the dial size differences so I cant tell how it would look. In terms of the chapter ring I'm more concerned about the outer diameter, also I'm looking for alternatives if anyone knows any they think would work for a Pelagos.


Parnis ceramic insert is 38mm outer and 30.5mm inner, and it's only 30 bucks.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey everyone.Found this 8926 BB homage on the bay & REALLY like everything about it but that red bezel insert.So can someone tell me how hard it would be to change this to Black insert(preferably ceramic).Also the asking price is $325.00 wich seems a bit pricey since it doesn't have a sapphire crystal & has not been pressure tested.What would you guys think is a fair price to pay?Thanks much,take care.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Coming soon, true coin edge bezel&#8230;


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey everyone.Found this 8926 BB homage on the bay & REALLY like everything about it but that red bezel insert.So can someone tell me how hard it would be to change this to Black insert(preferably ceramic).Also the asking price is $325.00 wich seems a bit pricey since it doesn't have a sapphire crystal & has not been pressure tested.What would you guys think is a fair price to pay?Thanks much,take care.


$250 to $300 max.

I buy custom 8926 completed so don't know squat about bezel insert for it, but but earlier in this thread is all the correct info.

Most modders de-shine the center links of the bracelet too.

None of mine have been pressure tested either, so I keep them dry.


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey everyone.Found this 8926 BB homage on the bay & REALLY like everything about it but that red bezel insert.So can someone tell me how hard it would be to change this to Black insert(preferably ceramic).Also the asking price is $325.00 wich seems a bit pricey since it doesn't have a sapphire crystal & has not been pressure tested.What would you guys think is a fair price to pay?Thanks much,take care.


Lovely watch but too expensive. I'm currently having a similar one built for a lower price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carl0boy (Mar 5, 2015)

bought my own 8926, and thanks to this thread!

QUESTION: I read that the inserts sold in ebay from conroe texas will have problems with fittings. Unfortunately, I already ordered one. What can I do to make it fit like original?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

carl0boy said:


> bought my own 8926, and thanks to this
> thread!
> 
> QUESTION: I read that the inserts sold in ebay from conroe texas will have problems with fittings. Unfortunately, I already ordered one. What can I do to make it fit like original?


Hi, I have made one work before. When you get it, flip it over. You will see that it isn't one dimensional but actually has a piece of metal that makes the underside of the bezel insert sit properly on a rolex bezel, which isn't angled upwards like the 8926. You need to shave this down to make the underside of the bezel more concave like the original. I did it with a grinding wheel in a Dremel and with a couple hand files.

Svorkoetter did a great explanation of it on engineering paper somewhere earlier in the thread.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Finished up today, and ready to ship after the thaw. 

























Sent via my mobile


----------



## Mrilk (Jan 28, 2015)

^ That looks fantastic.

I've been lurking through this thread the past few weeks with this









as my inspiration, and that sums it up pretty well.

Waiting on the parts for mine.

In the meantime I've ditched the cyclops, clipped the wings, brushed the band, and de-logo'd the case.

If anyone cares, I can totally testify as a novice and say that it wasn't difficult at all. Only took a few hours. Throw on some Netflix and take smoke breaks.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Yobokies dial and hands
Sapphire Crystal for Seiko SKX031
Strap from Messerschmitt


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I can't stop...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Is there a 12 step program? I may need help&#8230;


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice mods. I like the second one from the left


----------



## carl0boy (Mar 5, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Hi, I have made one work before. When you get it, flip it over. You will see that it isn't one dimensional but actually has a piece of metal that makes the underside of the bezel insert sit properly on a rolex bezel, which isn't angled upwards like the 8926. You need to shave this down to make the underside of the bezel more concave like the original. I did it with a grinding wheel in a Dremel and with a couple hand files.
> 
> Svorkoetter did a great explanation of it on engineering paper somewhere earlier in the thread.


Cool. Thanks sonic! will try to sand the underside when it arrives. do i still need to apply glue in it?

Btw, where can I buy the "rolesy insert"? I read that it fits perfectly. Might buy it in case i mess up with the texas insert


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

carl0boy said:


> Cool. Thanks sonic! will try to sand the underside when it arrives. do i still need to apply glue in it?
> 
> Btw, where can I buy the "rolesy insert"? I read that it fits perfectly. Might buy it in case i mess up with the texas insert


I always apply a couple dots of glue. If you put them on the 15, 30, 45 marks it will hold fine but still be possible to remove if you change your mind because you will know where to pry it up at. Very few inserts will "snap in" because even the original bezel inserts rely on double sided tape...and the glue gives you a little security.

Don't have any experience with the roles in particular, but someone might pipe up.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Rolesy inserts are on ebay. I have had some that fit and others that do not...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I did this true coin bezel on Invicta 8926...


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

rbesass said:


> I did this true coin bezel on Invicta 8926...]


Was that machined from the smoothed out bezel in the top picture or are those two different bezel mods?

That looks Amazing. Much closer for the BB mods too, as those are coin edge bezels.

Extremely great looking mod!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Those are the before and after pics. The watch started out as an 8926A (scalloped edge).


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Nicely done. I've always wanted to try that. Knowing now it looks good, I might have to do it.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

This one is on an 8926OB.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

^Beautiful work on that. It looks like it came from the factory that way. 

Sent via my mobile


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't know if this is a valid question... I just noticed that the shape of an explorer 1 case is almost the same with the sub except the size and the bezel.... Question is, is there a fixed bezel being sold that can be used for a 40mm sub case for it to look just like the explorer 1? Anybody thought of this or tried this mod?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Buy a Seiko SRP301 and paint the chapter ring or buy an Orient Chicane and change out the dial and hands&#8230;
Or grind bezel down on the 8926 till it is smooth and buff the color off the bezel insert.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey thanks. I see the resemblance is very close.


----------



## carl0boy (Mar 5, 2015)

Will the Tiger dial for DG2813 fit my 8926ob nh35a movement?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

fmadrid said:


> I don't know if this is a valid question... I just noticed that the shape of an explorer 1 case is almost the same with the sub except the size and the bezel.... Question is, is there a fixed bezel being sold that can be used for a 40mm sub case for it to look just like the explorer 1? Anybody thought of this or tried this mod?


The dial on a 39mm Explorer is much larger than that of a 40mm Sub. I had thought of doing exactly what you are asking, but I think the result would end up looking silly, with too much blank bezel area and not enough dial. Rbesass' suggestion of starting with an Orient Chicane is good, but you may have trouble sourcing a dial. I made my own, albeit not in the Explorer style:


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

I followed this awesome build from start to finish. Great work Mr. Stefan!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

carl0boy said:


> Will the Tiger dial for DG2813 fit my 8926ob nh35a movement?


No, but it will work on the older, Miyota version.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Done 3 bezels now.


----------



## Mrilk (Jan 28, 2015)

^ Holy cow that is a good looking bezel.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Mrilk said:


> ^ Holy cow that is a good looking bezel.


Thank You!


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Done 3 bezels now.


That bezel is fantastic! What tools did you use to get that effect?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Here are some new pics of my mod. I had used RTV to attach the bezel insert. It came off and I somehow damaged the bezel around the 7 minute mark. Low dome acrylic. So inexpensive. Yes it does scratch easy but its nice to know it can be repaired easily.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

I like the idea of using acrylic, it gives a watch a real vintage feel - a nice touch. My Tudor sub and old Speedmaster had acrylic and I loved the look. 

Are you happy with the bracelet? Looks solid in the pics.


----------



## tracmaster0 (May 1, 2012)

The best mod: where the logo falls off 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

mark69 said:


> I like the idea of using acrylic, it gives a watch a real vintage feel - a nice touch. My Tudor sub and old Speedmaster had acrylic and I loved the look.
> 
> Are you happy with the bracelet? Looks solid in the pics.


Thank you Mark. The bracelet is fine for what it is. Links are solid, end link is folded.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

mark69 said:


> That bezel is fantastic! What tools did you use to get that effect?


A Drill press
Drum Sander for drill press
Bastard File
Sandpaper 220 and 400
Bench vice
50 Lpi Checkering file


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Finished this one up. Off to a new home tomorrow. 









Double domed sapphire from yobokies.









Sent via my mobile


----------



## 100yellow (Mar 13, 2015)

Finally received this today, it'll be my first mod.









I've already got my dial, hands and bezel insert but I'm still waiting for my watch toolkit so that I can get started, hence the pointless wrist shot. Forgive my ignorance but should I ask in this thread for advice? I'm planning on taking my time.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is a write up I did on doing a coin bezel. This write up is for the Invicta 8926OB

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#post13793602


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

If anyone is looking for an 8926 to modify, I have one partially done on f29. New insert, cyclops removed, case logo removed and brushed case. 

















Head only, and it has a scratch on the crystal. I may have an extra crystal I can throw in. I'll have to double check.

Sent via my mobile


----------



## 100yellow (Mar 13, 2015)

Made my first step towards my mod, I brushed the bracelet. I'm fairly happy with how it's coming along, though I think the polished sections still stand out slightly, especially on the edges, I'll finish them to a higher standard when I finally get a link removal tool.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for the inspiration everyone. My 8926OB arrived today - a great watch as is. Other parts on the way for a BB mod. I'll let you know how I go.


----------



## matte0 (Jan 15, 2015)

First post in this forum. After reading this entire thread about 3 or 4 times (getting completely sucked in), I decided to give it a try - and thanks to all the incredibly helpful people who contribute here, I think it worked... Although I keep waiting for the seconds hand to pop right off. That was definitely the most challenging/nerve wracking thing I've done in a long time. When I got the movement back in the case, I just stared at it in disbelief for around 10 minutes.

This was inspired by a previous mod in this thread. Dagaz dial and hands, Rolesy insert, C&B leather NATO.

Again, thanks to all the people who wrote guides for modding this watch. Couldn't have done it without you guys. Guess I need to start thinking about my next mod!


----------



## Mrilk (Jan 28, 2015)

Woot! My parts came in today!

But now there's a dilemma... do I continue on with today's festivities and down pints... or sacrifice my inebriation for the better of my wrist?






Meh... the parts will still be here tomorrow.


----------



## Mrilk (Jan 28, 2015)

matte0 said:


> View attachment 3324474
> 
> View attachment 3324482


That looks beautiful. You did an awesome job.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Mrilk said:


> Woot! My parts came in today!
> 
> But now there's a dilemma... do I continue on with today's festivities and down pints... or sacrifice my inebriation for the better of my wrist?
> 
> Meh... the parts will still be here tomorrow.


Pfft, work on the watch once you get home. I've always found a little buzz helps with the "shaaaakkkkeeeesssss".


----------



## Mrilk (Jan 28, 2015)

I f***** up.

When removing my bezel to send to rbesass, drunken me thinks "let's finally get those crown guards out of the way!"

I was lazy and didn't want to remove the crystal... and even after heating and trying to tap the inside of the crown tube with a bit, I could not get the sucker to budge. In fact, the little bit gets stuck and in my attempt to pull it out, I scratch the inside of the crystal. Bogus!

At this point, I'm frustrated and am like "f*** it, I'll just be really, really careful and dremel around them." I seem to forget that I have the cheapest dremel in the world, and while it did okay getting rid of the logo on the other side, it can't seem to bite into those big ol' metal guards. (Yes, I've changed bits) I'm getting sweaty and frustrated, and slip, nicking the front of the crystal. Double lame. ((









This is a great lesson of what NOT to do, guys.  Be patient. Take your time. Use decent tools. Don't rush the job.

I should've:

a.) researched a more thorough method and waited until I could remove the crystal and crown tube
b.) bought a better dremel, or at least a metal file

So now... I have the perfect opportunity to explore a nice, domed crystal. From what I gather, 30.5mm x 2.0mm is the correct size?

Oh... on a positive note, I was able to correct an earlier mistake. The bezel insert I ordered from the bay, while a beautiful blue, was slightly too large, and had some backing underneath that had to go. The sanding bit into the numbers just a tad, but I can get over it for the color.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Package arrived from Harold today. Beautiful gear. Awaiting the insert.

Now here's a question: Do I really need to go for the sterile-Sub look? I mean, there's plenty of them, but I like basis of the Invicta and don't want to pretend its something its not. I'm leaning towards making a modified Invicta (nicer dial, loosing the cyclops, nicer hands and bezel) and not attempting to hide it's origins. That would mean leaving the engravings on the side (event though I'm not a big fan) and bracelet. Something to think about - happy hear advice on this. Thanks.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

OK I couldn't wait. First attempt at getting rid of cyclops was a success, though not easy. First tried soldiering iron = Fail. Then a normal cigaret lighter = Success. Had to hold watch over the flame (angled up) with lighter underneath. Only worry is jeopardising the WP seal. Cleaned residue off with nail polish remover.

Now where is that case opening tool....?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Mrilk said:


> b.) bought a better dremel, or at least a metal file
> 
> So now... I have the perfect opportunity to explore a nice, domed crystal. From what I gather, 30.5mm x 2.0mm is the correct size?


A metal file is the right tool to use for removing crown guards. A Dremel is for small delicate work and it can't efficiently handle removing that much metal. You also stand a much better chance of not ending up with a wavy finish if you use a metal file.

If this is the Seiko-powered 8926, then the right size crystal is 30mm x 2.5mm.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Mrilk said:


> So now... I have the perfect opportunity to explore a nice, domed crystal. From what I gather, 30.5mm x 2.0mm is the correct size?


Check this one out, I confirmed with the seller that it's 30mm and 2.5mm. In theory it should work great for the 8926.

1 Seiko 100M Domed Blue AR Sapphire Crystal Glass SKX031 SKX033 J K 7S26 0040 | eBay


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

For all of you modders that have removed the "Invicta" writing from the rotor of the movement, how do you do that? I've thought about doing that, but don't want to get any contaminents in the movement.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

digivandig said:


> For all of you modders that have removed the "Invicta" writing from the rotor of the movement, how do you do that? I've thought about doing that, but don't want to get any contaminents in the movement.


Here's how.

1. Unscrew the case back. 
2. Remove the rotor (a very tiny screw in the middle). I don't remember if the screw is part of the rotor or not. If not, don't loose the screw). 
3. Use thinner and Q-tips to rub the logo off. 
4. Wipe off excess and reinstall.

Hope it helps. 

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

What are some other sources for buying dials & hands? $60-70 dollars seems pretty steep.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

sidefx said:


> What are some other sources for buying dials & hands? $60-70 dollars seems pretty steep.


You could find garbage Phillipine replica dials for less. Ok if you don't mind fuzzy printing and non existent lume. In the grand scheme of things, it's really not much to customize your own watch.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Or you can always print your own dial... For less








Or www.tiger-concepts.com


















While Tigers dont come ready for a NH35 movement, I just clip off the dial's feet and use some sort of dial dots


----------



## Dbhunter64 (Jan 8, 2014)

This might be buried here in the thread, but has anyone thought about or possibly completed a Pelagos-ish homage with an Invicta 0420 as the base? I'm asking because the 0420 is titanium, but the case is larger than the 8926 at 44mm. Still has the NH35A, but I'm guessing dial and hands might be the same due to what appears is a really wide bezel insert? If anyone has any first-hand knowledge with this watch and what size bezel, crystal (and dial and hands if I guess wrong) might work, that would be fantastic to know... OK... back to 8926 stuff...


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi fmadrid, What did you use for indices/markers? Were they from the original dial?
Cheers,
Mark


----------



## carl0boy (Mar 5, 2015)

fmadrid said:


> Or you can always print your own dial... For less


Cool! How and where can i print my Own dial?


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

mark69 said:


> Hi fmadrid, What did you use for indices/markers? Were they from the original dial?
> Cheers,
> Mark


Hi Mark, yes they were from original dials. You can just push then out from the back. When I first started to mod...i broke and scratched dials...it's a shame to put a good lume to waste..













Cheers
Franco


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

carl0boy said:


> Cool! How and where can i print my Own dial?


Hi,

If you have access to a vector app like corel or adobe illustrator, you can create your designs there. Photoshop may work but the pixels will not be as sharp compared to a vector file. This is very important especially when it comes to the fine prints you might want to put on your dial. After the design you can now print this on an ordinary inkjet or laser jet printer using a high quality photo paper. The resulting dial is paper so you might want to paste this on a harder base like for example an old donor dial or a harder paper or plastic. But be careful not to make the dial too thick as this might not allow your watch hands to fit in.

A warning though... Paper printed dials fade faster through time...especially when always exposed to sunlight. You may want to spray a layer or two of a matte coating but it still isnt a guarantee. In any case...you can just print a new one to replace your faded dials.

If you dont mind shelling out extra cash you can have a professionally printed custom lumed dial from Roü [email protected]

Hope this helps.

Here's a flat dial zero lume I printed with my name on it


----------



## scdone123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Some of mine.










I relume myself the one in the center and also changed the second hand, The otiginal with the Invicta logo at the end... I have to change the lume dot on the insert.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Using Photoshop doesn't necessarily mean the image won't be as sharp. As long as you create the image at the same resolution that your printer is capable of printing it at, using a vector format isn't going to be any sharper.

I personally use a different technique, which is to write a one-of program to generate the artwork for a particular dial directly into a high-resolution TIFF file (1200dpi, the most my printer is capable of printing). I write the programs for my dials in Maple, since it's great for doing the calculations necessary to line everything up properly, and I happen to work for the company that produces the Maple product (a computer algebra system). But you could use something like Perl or Python with an appropriate third party library of graphics functions.

So far I've made two watches with custom printed dials. The first, the "Adventurer", was printed onto HP Premium Plus Photo Paper, which was glued to the donor watch dial (after removing all the indices and sanding off the old finish). I had to modify the movement holder to bring the movement closer to the dial in order to get sufficient hand clearance. I also made and applied indices to the dial. The design and construction of that watch is described here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/all-these-sub-explorer-homages-have-got-me-thinking-1092027.html









The second, the "Oceanographer", was printed onto transparent inkjet water-slide decal film. I applied this to a dial blank that had been "erased" as above, and then had a layer of luminous film applied to it. I actually applied two layers of decal, because I found the blacks weren't solid enough with only one layer. This watch is described here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/vostok-amphibia-based-vintage-diver-project-1559426.html


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

^^love both Stefan!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Using Photoshop doesn't necessarily mean the image won't be as sharp. As long as you create the image at the same resolution that your printer is capable of printing it at, using a vector format isn't going to be any sharper.
> 
> I personally use a different technique, which is to write a one-of program to generate the artwork for a particular dial directly into a high-resolution TIFF file (1200dpi, the most my printer is capable of printing). I write the programs for my dials in Maple, since it's great for doing the calculations necessary to line everything up properly, and I happen to work for the company that produces the Maple product (a computer algebra system). But you could use something like Perl or Python with an appropriate third party library of graphics functions.
> 
> ...


They look great. Good job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Just finished my first mods: dial, hands, cyclops removal. So happy now!
Taplatk


----------



## 100yellow (Mar 13, 2015)

The watch tools I ordered have finally arrived, now I can really get started. Removing the movement was an exciting start, that stem release was tricky! I'm going to save the dial and hands until last, I may end up cheating and getting them done by someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

Hands and the dial were really easy. Popping the dial back was easy too, setting the hands back was the only hard thing to do.
Taplatk


----------



## AdrianVerdin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey guys,
I am new to the "modding scene" and wanted to change my bezel insert on my invicta 8926OB that I recently purchased on Amazon. I ordered a bezel insert that was supposed to be installed by pressure on ebay but i believe it was too large.(I tried installing it with my hands and rolling it against a tables edge and still did not go in, this bezel was advertised specifically to fit the 8926OB model) So i am looking for a new bezel insert that WILL fit. any thoughts of where I can get one that fits.

Also will this fit the invicta 8926OB?
Blue Red Bezel Insert for Rolex GMT Master I II | eBay

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 100yellow (Mar 13, 2015)

Some gore...

I managed to chip the crystal when I was removing the bezel insert. I still tried to remove the cyclops and that went fine, obviously I'll want to get a replacement. What dimensions do I need to get? I'll probably just get acrylic since it's cheap and water resistance isn't really any of my concern anymore.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

AdrianVerdin said:


> Hey guys,
> I am new to the "modding scene" and wanted to change my bezel insert on my invicta 8926OB that I recently purchased on Amazon. I ordered a bezel insert that was supposed to be installed by pressure on ebay but i believe it was too large.(I tried installing it with my hands and rolling it against a tables edge and still did not go in, this bezel was advertised specifically to fit the 8926OB model) So i am looking for a new bezel insert that WILL fit. any thoughts of where I can get one that fits.
> 
> Also will this fit the invicta 8926OB?
> ...


As I answered in the PM you sent me, those inserts worked perfectly for me and others in the past, not exactly sure what else you're looking for us to say? It's a safe $7 gamble to give it a shot.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

100yellow said:


> Some gore...
> 
> I managed to chip the crystal when I was removing the bezel insert. I still tried to remove the cyclops and that went fine, obviously I'll want to get a replacement. What dimensions do I need to get? I'll probably just get acrylic since it's cheap and water resistance isn't really any of my concern anymore.


The size of the crystal has been discussed on this exact page of this thread. 30mm x 2.5mm


----------



## 100yellow (Mar 13, 2015)

My first day off work since receiving my tool kit, so a pretty busy day of modding for me!
I mostly removed all signs of Invicta. So I filed off the logos on the case and the crown using some needle files and assorted grades of wet and dry paper, it went well but I need to get some finer stuff to totally remove all scuff marks. Then I removed stuff from the movement rotor using cotton buds and acetone.
I decided to try and replace the dial and hands by myself. I'm really pleased with how it turned out, even though the hands were a nightmare, I felt like I was diffusing a bomb! Eventually I got them all in place without scratching or bending any of them.
Next will be trying to remove the crown guards but I can't seem to remove the crown tube, any help? I tried to heat it up to melt the glue but that did nothing.


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

Anyone figured out an alternative to the overly tall/thick caseback? I can't spring for the Squale anymore, but need to get a modern sub fix. Had the 8926 before but it just sits to tall, with a big gap between the case side and wrist.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

100yellow said:


> My first day off work since receiving my tool kit, so a pretty busy day of modding for me!
> I mostly removed all signs of Invicta. So I filed off the logos on the case and the crown using some needle files and assorted grades of wet and dry paper, it went well but I need to get some finer stuff to totally remove all scuff marks. Then I removed stuff from the movement rotor using cotton buds and acetone.
> I decided to try and replace the dial and hands by myself. I'm really pleased with how it turned out, even though the hands were a nightmare, I felt like I was diffusing a bomb! Eventually I got them all in place without scratching or bending any of them.
> Next will be trying to remove the crown guards but I can't seem to remove the crown tube, any help? I tried to heat it up to melt the glue but that did nothing.


Looks pretty awesome so far!
Nice work!

I used a very small nail set which could be angled into the opening from inside the case with the caseback removed. Took a small hammer and made sure the nail set was seated in against the crowntube and gave it a couple taps. Once it was loose, I pulled it out from the outside without mangling it with a pair of needle nosed pliers.

I think any number of small tools might work with this method (small hex wrenches, awls, etc...)

Good luck!

Edit:

Here's how it turned out...


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's my 8926OB, so far I have removed the cyclops and put on a $2 Timex weekender strap I found at Target. I need to get a new spring bar one, the one I took out feel apart.

Next mod is to remove the case logo. Has anyone filed it off with the bezel still on the watch?


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

sidefx said:


> Has anyone filed it off with the bezel still on the watch?


I'd like to know that too?


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

During lunch today at work I gave the side of my 8926 the file treatment. It took about 30 mins to get all the engraving off. I tried to not hit the bezel during the process but it caught the file a couple of times. No visible damage was done since it was on the bottom side. Now I just need to hit it with some scotchbite.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

If you use a couple layers of masking tape on the bottom edge of the bezel, it will help with those minor slips and keep it pristine. I usually tape over all the parts I don't want to refinish...just to be safe. Helps with something small like a Dremel tool as well. If you are going at it with an angle grinder...well...get better tape I guess or just have a steady hand!


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Where do you find the brown Scotch Bright pads? Walmart only had the green course ones.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

I just knew leaving the minutes hand wasn't a good idea :| 
Taplatk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Could anybody tell me the size from lug to lug of the 8926 please?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

panchoskywalker said:


> Could anybody tell me the size from lug to lug of the 8926 please?


Approximately 48mm.


----------



## 100yellow (Mar 13, 2015)

A quick update on my mod's progress.

I managed to remove the crown tube which meant I could file off the crown guards. I only have needle files, so it was quite an arduous task. The result is pretty good though I think.

The bezel insert I got off eBay (the Texas seller) needed resizing so I used some fine sandpaper for that, it now fits perfectly.

The photo shows how the end product will look, I still need to polish the case, install the crystal properly, and the bezel parts are just in place without any attachment. It's starting to look almost finished though.


----------



## Mrilk (Jan 28, 2015)

I've decided to go ahead and live with the crown guards... for now.

And I still need to polish the case/lugs a bit better, but here's my project:















The bezel insert numbers bleed into the bezel a bit, and at first I cringed, but the more I look at it, I don't mind so much. I threw it on a cheap leather Hey-Mart strap I had on an old Weekender.

A serious, heart-felt big ups to everyone who have added(/and will continue to add) to this thread. Heavy posters like Jelly, Steam, Stefan, etc... you guys might not realize just the colossal archive of info you have left in your wake here on this forum, but from those of us just out there wading in the shallow pools: a tip of the the hat to you, good sirs. I have learned so much in this forum and in this thread, specifically. Some things were much easier, some things much harder, but overall, an awesome experience that I'm sure I'll do again.

And no, I didn't do the bezel. I went ahead and shipped mine to rbesass. He had it done super quick, and was just a great dude all around. Disclaimer: I swear I'm not affiliated with, or instructed by the guy, I just am really happy with his service.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NE15B


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

WR Test in mild surf at Little Cove, Noosa. Passed with flying colours.

After receiving the red insert, I decided to stick with the original for now. As you can see, I've kept the INVICTA engraving on the side and just did a simple dial, hands and cyclops removal job on this one. I'm really happy with the watch. It has the NH35A movement and is keeping excellent time.

Work colleague noticed the watch and asked about on the first day I wore it to work. I was happy to explain it was a customised Invicta - a new watch buddy. This hasn't happened in a long time. I'm loving this watch.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice! congrat! Did you just hide the date under the dial?


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes, the date is still under there. I've done this with mods and everything works fine.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

mark69 said:


> Yes, the date is still under there. I've done this with mods and everything works fine.


Indeed, it doesn't really matter. The date wheel doesn't know if anyone can see it or not. 

The only problem I had, after leaving the date mechanism in place, is that my mild OCD requires me to listen carefully when setting the time, so I set it correctly relative to the date change. It doesn't actually matter one bit, since no one can see the date, but somehow it seems wrong for the date to change at noon. 

On my next mod, I removed the date mechanism. This has the advantage of slightly increasing the power reserve if the watch happens to be almost unwound at date change time, since it doesn't require that extra burst of power to advance the date.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been searching for snowflakes dial on ebay and I've found one that would fit the *DG 2813 movement. Would it also fit the invicta 8926 with the nh35a movement?*


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Jake and Harold have snowflake dials that fit your movement perfectly - the little dial feet are right where they need to be. There may be cheaper options out there, but dials from both gents are top quality (I've purchased from both). It's difficult to appreciate how nice they are until they arrive in the post and they make their way into the case. As an aside; I always use Redico putty when working with dials and hands, I find it very useful for moving things about (picking up and aligning hands etc) and keeping everything clean.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes, in short, the dial will likely fit the case but won't attach with the dial feet in the right attach screws in the movement. DG=Miyota=Citizen. NH= Seiko. It'll be painfully close if I am remembering correctly, but won't quite fit.

You could always use dial dots or adhesive, but the post above is a better option I think.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

I've been following this thread with great interest and was inspired to produce my own 8926 mod - love the result. For a very reasonable amount of money I now how a super reliable 200m divers watch that looks fantastic. 

Now here's the thing: I do like vintage watches and have been thinking of purchasing a 79090 Tudor Sub, but now knowing how great the 8926 mods can be (and I can reproduce the design elements I like), I'm wondering if its worth the $2 - 3k + investment on a watch that probably won't perform as well. Essentially, I think modding is steering me away from vintage watches. Anyone else, feel the same?


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

mark69 said:


> Jake and Harold have snowflake dials that fit your movement perfectly - the little dial feet are right where they need to be. There may be cheaper options out there, but dials from both gents are top quality (I've purchased from both). It's difficult to appreciate how nice they are until they arrive in the post and they make their way into the case. As an aside; I always use Redico putty when working with dials and hands, I find it very useful for moving things about (picking up and aligning hands etc) and keeping everything clean.


Does Jake and harold have a website? I'm new here I don't know those guys.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

panchoskywalker said:


> Does Jake and harold have a website? I'm new here I don't know those guys.


Pancho, Search for Dagaz or Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. for Jake. Harold goes by the name Yobokies (Seikoboy backwards) and has a photobucket site to find what you are looking. Harold doesn't have a conventional site which makes him seem a bit elusive, however all you have to do is email him via the site and he'll get straight back to you. IMO both are good to deal with.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Dagaz Watch Ltd. is www.10watches.com. Enjoy!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Slightly revised...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

100yellow said:


> The bezel insert I got off eBay (the Texas seller) needed resizing so I used some fine sandpaper for that, it now fits perfectly.
> 
> The photo shows how the end product will look, I still need to polish the case, install the crystal properly, and the bezel parts are just in place without any attachment. It's starting to look almost finished though.


How is this bezel insert different than the stock INVICTA insert?


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

I finally got myself to clean off the remains of the glue, change the minute hand and remove the branding from the back
even lume on the hands









cleaner looking back


----------



## alaincopter (Feb 23, 2015)

mark69 said:


> I've been following this thread with great interest and was inspired to produce my own 8926 mod - love the result. For a very reasonable amount of money I now how a super reliable 200m divers watch that looks fantastic.
> 
> Now here's the thing: I do like vintage watches and have been thinking of purchasing a 79090 Tudor Sub, but now knowing how great the 8926 mods can be (and I can reproduce the design elements I like), I'm wondering if its worth the $2 - 3k + investment on a watch that probably won't perform as well. Essentially, I think modding is steering me away from vintage watches. Anyone else, feel the same?


I've had a similar feeling - though I'm just starting to get into watches in general, so my interest in modding and vintage divers kind of grew together. I'd love to own a 76100, 79090 or 79190, or some more obscure divers like a vintage yema sousmarine. After researching quite a bit about costs, reliability and originality issues, I've decided to hope to satisfy my tudor sub craving by adding a dagaz seventies dial and a few other bits to my 8926.


----------



## Hyperion- (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum but I've been a lurker for some time now. There are some beautiful pieces featured here, I applaud your aesthetic sense.

I too wish to mod an Invicta and have been searching for a suitable donor watch and parts. The Invicta 8929OB caught my eye, and I was just wondering if someone would be kind enough to tell me if it would accommodate the same parts that fit on an 8926.

Here is the link: http://www.amazon.ca/Invicta-8929OB...1427742007&sr=1-11&keywords=invicta+pro+diver

Thank you


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

I was thinking of doing the same thing. You might also like this dial combo that Harold does Patina Lollipop Photo by yobokies | Photobucket Only small issue us that it looks like its set up for a 4.00 crown (easily worked around with dial dots).

Though there is this 79090 I'm keeping my eye on...

Never heard of Yema until now - some nice pieces on the bay. They look like a must-have for a diver's collection.



alaincopter said:


> I've had a similar feeling - though I'm just starting to get into watches in general, so my interest in modding and vintage divers kind of grew together. I'd love to own a 76100, 79090 or 79190, or some more obscure divers like a vintage yema sousmarine. After researching quite a bit about costs, reliability and originality issues, I've decided to hope to satisfy my tudor sub craving by adding a dagaz seventies dial and a few other bits to my 8926.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

As long as its got a Japanese movement, it should be fine. The only difference I can see is the gold plating.
What dial and hands combo are you thinking about?
Good luck.


Hyperion- said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum but I've been a lurker for some time now. There are some beautiful pieces featured here, I applaud your aesthetic sense.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion- (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you. Yes, I may run into some difficulty when I sand the Invicta logo off the side of the case. I've attempted to read around that but haven't found much in terms of what effect it will have on the gold finish. 
I'm partial to the Fifty Five Fathoms dial, probably with a slightly more posh set of Mercedes hands. The second hand in particular irks me as it's got those wings trailing on the back end of it.


----------



## Hyperion- (Mar 30, 2015)

mark69 said:


> As long as its got a Japanese movement, it should be fine. The only difference I can see is the gold plating.
> What dial and hands combo are you thinking about?
> Good luck.


Thank you. Yes, I may run into some difficulty when I sand the Invicta logo off the side of the case. I've attempted to read around that but haven't found much in terms of what effect it will have on the gold finish. 
I'm partial to the Fifty Five Fathoms dial, probably with a slightly more posh set of Mercedes hands. The second hand in particular irks me as it's got those wings trailing on the back end of it.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Hyperion- said:


> Thank you. Yes, I may run into some difficulty when I sand the Invicta logo off the side of the case. I've attempted to read around that but haven't found much in terms of what effect it
> will have on the gold finish.
> I'm partial to the Fifty Five Fathoms dial, probably with a slightly more posh set of Mercedes hands. The second hand in particular irks me as it's got those wings trailing on the back end of it.


The logo is deeper than the plating on the case. If you file/ sand off the logo, that side of the case will be white stainless steel. Might be interesting if you also sanded off the plating on the crown side so both case sides are stainless and the top is plated, but I am guessing it would leave the edge between the plating and the sanded side potentially prone to chipping and peeling, and at that point it would look pretty bad.

I think you're stuck with the logo on a gold plated case.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't think you will be able to sand the logo without removing the gold finish. Maybe one of the dual tone cases (silver case/gold bezel) combos would be a nice option. I agree about the Invicta hands - ugly.



Hyperion- said:


> Thank you. Yes, I may run into some difficulty when I sand the Invicta logo off the side of the case. I've attempted to read around that but haven't found much in terms of what effect it will have on the gold finish.
> I'm partial to the Fifty Five Fathoms dial, probably with a slightly more posh set of Mercedes hands. The second hand in particular irks me as it's got those wings trailing on the back end of it.


----------



## alaincopter (Feb 23, 2015)

mark69 said:


> You might also like this dial combo that Harold does Patina Lollipop Photo by yobokies | Photobucket Only small issue us that it looks like its set up for a 4.00 crown (easily worked around with dial dots).


Wow, that looks fantastic! I might have to do two after all - one with the dagaz dial and domed sapphire, and another one with this Yobokies patina dial, make a lollipop hour hand out of a mercedes set and domed acrylic. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Hyperion- (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you for your input, mark69 and Sonic_driftwood. I think I shall go with the two tone 8927 instead - life with that case logo is a rather sobering prospect.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

after changing the minutes hand I got the lume shot with a monster and a nighthawk










I'm satisfied with the turnout


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

My first project watch. What a great thread!









* 9094OB - Amazon
* BB Tribute Project Dial Black/ Silver 3:00 - Dagaz Watch Ltd. 
* Seiko SNKL07k1 hands - used eBay
* Milgauss Second Hand - Yobokies
* Dome Mineral Crystal 30.0 X 2.0 - Esslinger & Co‎
* Vintage Green bezel insert - Rosley
* Submariner Case Back - Raffles
* 20mm Horween Brown Watch Strap w/ olive green stitching - JackFosterLeather

Removed both case and crown logos.

Lessons learned:
* 80 grid sandpaper wrapped around a wood dowel rod can remove the case logo.
* Mother Mag Wheel Polish and a Dremel can do final polishing.
* Mechanics socket set, wood blocks, and large C clamp can be a crystal press.
* Shaving the edge off the bezel insert: Multiple grits of sandpaper taped to index cards with the bezel mounted in a impromptu holder using a spice bottle cap. One hand held a "cupped" index card while the other spun the insert.
* I could have finished the edge of the bezel insert better on final review.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Love it! Please post some pics of the case back. Was the case back was a perfect fit, and do you expect it still to be water resistant?

Cheers,

Mark



david78 said:


> My first project watch. What a great thread!
> 
> View attachment 3499554
> 
> ...


----------



## bardkc (Aug 3, 2014)

After days and days of reading this thread and others as well as all the links you folks have provided I decided to try my hand at this modding stuff. I had a 8928OB and was sure I had read somewhere that it was basically the same watch as the 8926. So after copying and pasting all the needed info into an excel file I was off to 10watches.com for dial and hands, Esslinger for new saphire crystal (in case I broke the hardex while trying to remove the cyclops which I dropped and chipped before even attempting removal of said cyclops), and ebay for bezel inserts. 

Anyways, due to all the information that you all provided I was able complete this mod in about four hours, so a big thanks to everyone. There is absolutely no way i would have figured this out on my own.

I took the logo off the case with a dremel and sanded up to 12000 micro mesh. The saphire crystal pressed right in with no issues. 7:00 through 11:00 dial and bezel markers are about a half tick off, not sure if it was something I did or just because the two parts come from different vendors. I wasn't sure I was going to like the gold bezel and crown with the red insert with silver markers but when I was finished I was quite pleased with the results.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

mark69 said:


> Love it! Please post some pics of the case back. Was the case back was a perfect fit, and do you expect it still to be water resistant?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark


I have used the Raffles case backs. They work great and they are water resistant. For pic see post 1063 this thread.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks, I've just ordered some for my projects.


rbesass said:


> I have used the Raffles case backs. They work great and they are water resistant. For pic see post 1063 this thread.


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

mark69 said:


> Love it! Please post some pics of the case back. Was the case back was a perfect fit, and do you expect it still to be water resistant?


Case back appears to work well. OE gasket still in use.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

david78 said:


> Case back appears to work well. OE gasket still in use.
> 
> View attachment 3510818


Does it make the watch head thinner by any chance? I could use a slimmer profile...


----------



## AdrianVerdin (Jan 17, 2014)

Here is my very first mod which is still in progress. The posts above have motivated me to look into the sub solid case back! I have only done the basics so far. That is removing the logo on the left, brushing the sides and bracelet as well as changing the bezel! Now i am in search of a dial and hands. So if anyone has any suggestions that will go well with it please let me know! Here are some pictures of the Coke!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

does any of you know the hole size of the handset on the 8926?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello fellow Invicta modders. If anyone has an 8926, 8926OB, or 8926C bracelet they'd like to be rid of, I've posted an offer to trade for a very lightly used RIOS1931 leather strap in the Affordables Strap Exchange Thread.

I've found the Invicta bracelet to be much nicer than the one that came with my Alpha Explorer (although I have to use the Alpha's end-links, since their curve matches the Explorer's smaller diameter), so I'd like to get another so my Black Lagoon can have its bracelet back.

In the mean time, the Black Lagoon is wearing this short black alligator pattern RIOS1931 I picked up during my last visit to Poljot24:


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

panchoskywalker said:


> does any of you know the hole size of the handset on the 8926?


1.5mm hours
0.9mm minutes
0.2mm seconds

AKA 150/90/20, which is the standard size for all Seiko (and Orient) movements.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

svorkoetter said:


> 1.5mm hours
> 0.9mm minutes
> 0.2mm seconds
> 
> AKA 150/90/20, which is the standard size for all Seiko (and Orient) movements.


Perfect info. Thanks a lot.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I haven't post here in a long while. I finally had some time to play around with some parts I had around.

I will post better shots and more details tomorrow... I was going for the obvious vintage look...


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Crown Tube Removal*

I've had a few questions about how I removed the crown tube during my Invicta mod, so I thought I'd post a quick how-to:

I used a drill bit and a vice. I don't recall the diameter of drill bit, but it should be the largest bit that can slide, blunt end first, into the case hole for the crown tube from inside the watch case and reach the inner end of the crown tube, while the other end is resting on the edge of the caseback. The idea is that it pushes against the inner end of the crown tube but cannot slide into the crown tube itself.

Then, get a thin block of wood (say 1/4" thick) and drill a hole in it just large enough for the threaded portion of the tube to fit into. Now, using a vice, with one jaw against that block of wood, and the other against the sharp end of the bit, to push the crown tube part way out. I'd suggest a wood jawed vice to minimize the risk of damage if something should slip (and to not destroy the drill bit).

Here's a very rough sketch:









Once the tube has been pushed out about half way, you can easily pull it out the rest of the way with tweezers.

Although I haven't tried it, you might be able to get away without using a vice by simply placing the block of wood flat on the bench (i.e. turn the picture above 90 degrees clockwise), and tapping the sharp end of the bit with a hardwood block.


----------



## 100yellow (Mar 13, 2015)

I've finished my mod (for now, it's still a little rough around the edges but not in a noticeable way), so here's some pictures. I realise I don't win any prizes for originality, I essentially just upgraded the watch.

















I also finished the bracelet, removing the Invicta logo from the clasp was troublesome as it was deeper than I thought, so the clasp has a slightly bumpy appearance if you look closely enough.









Here's a photo of all the various implements I used to achieve my mod, I had to improvise quite a bit and make do with whatever I could get my hands on;









From left to right;

Nylon hammer for removing the crown tube and installing the mineral glass (a lot of trial and error was involved in getting it to go in level)
Tweezers for installing the hands
Bracelet link removal tool, case back removal tool, spring bar tool, all self explanatory and all invaluable
All of the above tools were in a £3 watch toolkit I purchased off Amazon, they did the job.
Glue for the new bezel insert, I should have used something like rubber cement as it's more workable but I was impatient.
Case and movement holders, cheap off eBay, vital for installing the dial and hands.
Acetone for removing the Invicta logo from the movement rotor and cleaning off old glue from the bezel.
A safety pin for pressing the tiny stem release and removing the bezel retaining wire.
A scouring sponge for brushing the bracelet.
Various grades of wet and dry paper for removing file marks and polishing. I used grades 240, 600, 800, 1200, I need to use higher grades for a proper polished finish. Also, grade 600 can also so be used to achieve the brushed finish on various parts.
Needle files for filing off the Invicta logo on the case side, crown and bracelet clasp, and for the epic job of removing the crown guards, I'd recommend using something a bit more heavy duty for that job.
Not pictured; lint-free cloths for cleaning the inside of the crystal, the dial and hands (I'm still not convinced I got every speck of dust), cotton buds for removing the rotor logo, the small nail whose head was just the right size to remove the crown tube.

Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this thread, I read it and reread it before I started modding, everything I needed to know was somewhere to be found. Special thanks to svorkoetter, your detailed step-by-step guide of your black bay homage was exceptionally useful.

I'm looking forward to doing it all again at some point, I might even use the proper tools.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: Crown Tube Removal*



svorkoetter said:


> I've had a few questions about how I removed the crown tube during my Invicta mod, so I thought I'd post a quick how-to:
> 
> I used a drill bit and a vice. I don't recall the diameter of drill bit, but it should be the largest bit that can slide, blunt end first, into the case hole for the crown tube from inside the watch case and reach the inner end of the crown tube, while the other end is resting on the edge of the caseback. The idea is that it pushes against the inner end of the crown tube but cannot slide into the crown tube itself.
> 
> ...


Great instructions. I would just add that it's a good idea to put some duct tape on the left side of the case (in svorkoetter's diagram) where the bit contacts the case. I didn't do that on one of my cases and the bit (I actually use a nail set) messed with the case threads. That is now my "practice" case.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Ok, a few better pics and details:

- Invicta branding removed (case,caseback, crown, rotor)
- Case: brushed, then I used a Scotch pad dremel bit to add a little "satin" finish.
- Hands: OEM hands, clipped the tail, then bake them
- Dial: Raffles, baked for vintage look
- Insert: OEM, removed pip, bleached for faded effect
- Crystal: Esslinger, mineral domed.
- Straps: cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

onomato said:


> Does it make the watch head thinner by any chance? I could use a slimmer profile...


Maybe by a small number of mm, but nothing drastic.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Great project. Can you please let me know which crystal you ordered from esslinger.
Thanks,
Mark


EL_GEEk said:


> Ok, a few better pics and details:
> 
> - Invicta branding removed (case,caseback, crown, rotor)
> - Case: brushed, then I used a Scotch pad dremel bit to add a little "satin" finish.
> ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

mark69 said:


> Great project. Can you please let me know which crystal you ordered from esslinger.
> Thanks,
> Mark


Thanks. I got the 30mm x 3.5mm


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks, They don't seem to have that size at the moment. Unless I'm looking in the wrong place.

Anyone know where I can get a lo-dome crystal for the 8926?



EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks. I got the 30mm x 3.5mm


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

mark69 said:


> Thanks, They don't seem to have that size at the moment. Unless I'm looking in the wrong place.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a lo-dome crystal for the 8926?


3.00 mm Thick Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Watch Crystal

Waterproof Watch Crystal Domed and Round Mineral Glass Crystal 2 mm Thick


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

A few others.

Poor Man's Seamaster Pro (I posted this one a while ago, but I do ally finished the some touch ups)

-Model: ILE8926ASYB
-Branding removed(side, crown, backcase, rotor
-Bracelet brushed/ saying finished, branding removed
-Dial text removed (replaced with Lume dots) 
-Removed there 12hr triangle and replaced with two lume batons
-Sec hand tip painted red
-He/Min hands from Otto.





































Franken Stealth

Branding removed(side, crown, backcase, rotor
-Leather NATO from cheapestnatostraps.com
-Dial: Took a $5 chinese quartz, sand it down to fit the diameter, removed the lume, painted with black matte paint, then spray some matte clear finish for texture.
-Hr/Min/Sec hands from Otto. Removed the lume from Hr/Min hands, did the same treatment as the dial.

I'm not sure if I'll keep this way, but overall I really like it.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ holy mother of stealth, batman! That's a killer look. I wonder if airbrush might tighten up the spray pattern on the dial? It's definitely a cool working prototype. Would be sweet with Orange lume 

Actually, reminds me a little of this dial...made from Volcanic ash.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ holy mother of stealth, batman! That's a killer look. I wonder if airbrush might tighten up the spray pattern on the dial? It's definitely a cool working prototype. Would be sweet with Orange lume
> 
> Actually, reminds me a little of this dial...made from Volcanic ash.


Thanks man. I wonder that too. I mean, the pics do not do justice (I'll shoot macro tomorrow) there's some cool texture on the dial.

I don't know about lume yet. I don't have any stealth watches, I wanted to create a full stealth on SS. I have another spare dial I could probably try out. Now just need to buy the lume powder.


----------



## alfa1 (Mar 20, 2006)

David I noticed in your statement "shaving the edge off the bezel" are you referring to the inner ledge that hampers the installation of the thicker bezel inserts?



david78 said:


> My first project watch. What a great thread!
> 
> View attachment 3499554
> 
> ...


----------



## alfa1 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thoroughly intrigued by this thread...it appears the 8926 has a cult following. I started reading this thread yesterday and it has taken two days to complete the 129 pages WOW is all I can say!
One area through all the reading, that seems to be overlooked or unspoken and because it really applies to thse watches, modded or stock, is a triple loc system crown and tube and wondered why, perhaps one of the sage modders can point me in the right direction.
I, because of allowing myself to read this thread, became intoxicated by the 'contact buzz' and ordered today, a 8926 ob
in order to participate in this folly.

Fella's please bear with me, I'm new to the scene.

Thank You


----------



## AdrianVerdin (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello,I am in the process of building my 8926ob w/ nh35a movement and was wondering if the gold mercedes hands in the tiger concept website would fit the nh35a movement? 
Here is the links to the hands for DG2813: http://www.tiger-concept.com/hands.html


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

AdrianVerdin said:


> Hello,I am in the process of building my 8926ob w/ nh35a movement and was wondering if the gold mercedes hands in the tiger concept website would fit the nh35a movement?
> Here is the links to the hands for DG2813: http://www.tiger-concept.com/hands.html


Hi there Adrian. While I have managed to fit a Tiger DG gold hands in my NH35 invicta, i dont remember making any adjustments in the hour and minute hands, but I remember I squeezed the opening of the seconds hand to fit the DG movement. I would still suggest you get the right hands for the nh35 instead.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

AdrianVerdin said:


> Hello,I am in the process of building my 8926ob w/ nh35a movement and was wondering if the gold mercedes hands in the tiger concept website would fit the nh35a movement?
> Here is the links to the hands for DG2813: http://www.tiger-concept.com/hands.html


The hand hole sizes for the NH35A are (hour/minute/second) 1.50/0.90/0.20mm, whereas the sizes for the DG2813 are 1.50/1.00/0.17mm. So, the DG2813 minute hand will be too big, and the second hand too small, to fit the NH35A.


----------



## AdrianVerdin (Jan 17, 2014)

I see. Do you guys happen to know when I can get Mercedes hands that will fit an NH35A at the moment since Dagaz does not have them at the moment? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

AdrianVerdin said:


> I see. Do you guys happen to know when I can get Mercedes hands that will fit an NH35A at the moment since Dagaz does not have them at the moment?


Hour and minute hands that fit an ETA 2824-2 will fit an NH35A, but the second hand won't (the ETA second hand has a 0.25mm hole).


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

You can get them from Harold/Yobokies. He also has nice gold guilt ones that I used on my project - See pic on page 130 of this thread.


----------



## AdrianVerdin (Jan 17, 2014)

fmadrid said:


> Hi there Adrian. While I have managed to fit a Tiger DG gold hands in my NH35 invicta, i dont remember making any adjustments in the hour and minute hands, but I remember I squeezed the opening of the seconds hand to fit the DG movement. I would still suggest you get the right hands for the nh35 instead.


Will the tiger dials also work for the nh35 without modification?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

AdrianVerdin said:


> Will the tiger dials also work for the nh35 without modification?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cut the dial feet and used adhesive (or you can use dial dots).


----------



## AdrianVerdin (Jan 17, 2014)

Alright thanks for the help guys! Now some decisions to make!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

alfa1 said:


> David I noticed in your statement "shaving the edge off the bezel" are you referring to the inner ledge that hampers the installation of the thicker bezel inserts?


I was multitasking and made a typo (or two). I trimmed the insert by spinning in within a cupped index card with sandpaper mounted to it. I do have the issue where the insert is not fully seated in the bezel. Yes, I do need to figure a way to remove material to have the insert fully drop.

Sorry for confusion.


----------



## Glow and Show (Feb 17, 2015)

So i have been gone a while, been super busy with school, weeding plans, and other things that have me swamped, i have almost completed my invicta mod pictures to come once completed, but am missing a few things. so i need your help. I am looking for a double domed sapphire crystal with inner AR coating, im curious to know if i can fit a 7mm crown instead of the 8mm on the invicta, and id really like to know if its difficult to remove the date wheel. My watch is the new invicta 8926c with the NH35A. down below are two crystals from dagaz that i have found and would like to know if they will fit. Thank you for all your time and hope to receive some feedback.

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Regarding the crystal, you'd be best to ask Dagaz what the diameter is. If it's 30.0mm, then it should fit, since the height is about right.

Removing the date wheel is not difficult, but you may need to remove some other components too. I didn't remove the date wheel on my NH35, although I would if I were to do it again.

I did remove it on my Orient movement, and most recently, the ST-16 movement in my Alpha. The latter required removing quite a few parts, and modifying one and putting it back in, since the date wheel kept certain parts oriented properly.

From looking at some Seiko movements on-line, it seems there are just two parts that need to be removed. The date wheel itself, and the plastic gear that turns the date wheel. To remove these, you of course need to remove the cover from the dial-side of the movement that holds these parts in place, being careful not to disturb anything else.

If you're not comfortable doing this, I'd suggest just leaving it in place. When I installed the hands on my Invicta mod, I made sure they were aligned with the date change, and whenever I set my watch, I listen for the date change so I know if I'm setting it to AM or PM. That way, I can avoid setting the watch during the time where it may be damaged by doing so (between 9PM and 3AM if I remember correctly).

I don't know about the crown; jelliottz might know.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

So I have been trying to study up on the 8926 dial and hand swapping techniques but realized I might want to try and be sure there is a dial close to what I want before bothering. I am hoping to find a dark grey. Something with a sunburst type effect, similar to the blue of the Orient mako. I haven't had any luck so far. Anyone seen a dial for the 8926 that is close to that?


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

david78 said:


> My first project watch. What a great thread!
> 
> View attachment 3499554
> 
> ...


That is absolutely unreal! I'm doing it!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

idvsego said:


> So I have been trying to study up on the 8926 dial and hand swapping techniques but realized I might want to try and be sure there is a dial close to what I want before bothering. I am hoping to find a dark grey. Something with a sunburst type effect, similar to the blue of the Orient mako. I haven't had any luck so far. Anyone seen a dial for the 8926 that is close to that?


Actually only one page back 



EL_GEEk said:


> A few others.
> 
> Poor Man's Seamaster Pro (I posted this one a while ago, but I do ally finished the some touch ups)
> 
> ...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah, that is a modified stock dial. I messed with my watch for about an hour last night and have decided that maybe moding isn't my cup of tea at this point. I am going to clean up the case but probably use it as is for a beater. I might have better luck with better tools but there are two tools that I can't buy... A steady hand and more patience. Even though I am fairly young my hands have trembled for years. Makes some of this fine work troublesome. It also leads to my second issue, the lack of patience. Maybe one day I will circle back and try cracking it open but for now I am good. 

I had initially wanted to grind the side logo off but fear this will cause issues with the movement still in the case. What do you guys think?


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anybody ever heard of snowflakes hands with 120/70 hole size?....maybe a dumb question, don't know.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I've asked before in this thread and had good luck so....I'm once again in need of a pair of 8926 bracelets for two Seiko mods I'm working on. Needs to have all links, and end links. Please PM me if you have any for sale for cheap.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I am looking for a bezel insert for my 8926 like the one in this pic. any sources?

2015-03-29 16.03.48_zpst4gfpnow.jpg Photo by Flat8 | Photobucket


----------



## jcalka (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's my Snowflake mod attempt - a few more things to clean up

- Cyclops Removed
- Dagaz Navy Blue Dial & White Snowflake Handset
- 'Invicta' Side Logo Removed & Polished
- New Bezel Insert

Note that the date may 'seem' misaligned, but that's because it's starting to change over

Before:







After:



Invicta? ...not anymore. The side is polished, but shows up like a bit brushed in direct light. I need to hone my Dremel skills a bit


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jcalka said:


> Here's my Snowflake mod attempt - a few more things to clean up
> 
> - Cyclops Removed
> - Dagaz Navy Blue Dial & White Snowflake Handset
> ...


Nice mod. I am considering going a similar route if I can't find the black/silver bezel I want.


----------



## jcalka (Feb 11, 2006)

idvsego said:


> Nice mod. I am considering going a similar route if I can't find the black/silver bezel I want.


I could only find White bezels, and Blue. I like the contrast from doing a blue that probably wouldn't be the same blue, and the blue dial isn't as blue out of direct sunlight...figured I'd live with it for a bit. I really like the all white hands with my failing eyesight <smile>, but if you did the white on silver hands, I could imagine a silver bezel.

Good luck with your mod


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

It's too bad the 007 bezels don't fit because they have a navy blue insert that would look nice with the dial you used.


----------



## jcalka (Feb 11, 2006)

idvsego said:


> It's too bad the 007 bezels don't fit because they have a navy blue insert that would look nice with the dial you used.


I would image that Dagaz would have a matching bezel, but I didn't see one on his website.

BTW - Dagaz does have a Silver insert with Black markers, but I'm not sure about the size.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jcalka said:


> I would image that Dagaz would have a matching bezel, but I didn't see one on his website.
> 
> BTW - Dagaz does have a Silver insert with Black markers, but I'm not sure about the size.


I think his are all for the seiko and don't fit the 8926.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

idvsego said:


> I think his are all for the seiko and don't fit the 8926.


Correct.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Dial from Dagaz, bezel insert from eBay. I reused the stock hands but killed the second hand in the process. Back to the interwebs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Dial from Dagaz, bezel insert from eBay. I reused the stock hands but killed the second hand in the process. Back to the interwebs!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No real loss there man! You'll like the replacement better.


----------



## alfa1 (Mar 20, 2006)

Couple of questions to the mod experts.
How thick is the stock 8926 crystal?
A few have mentioned replacing the windowed case back with a solid case back similar to the Rolex style, is the depth of the solid case adequate for rotor clearance, anyone measure per chance?
Is there a Maxi dial available and Maxi style hands, either with Invicta logo or sterile?
Are Maxi indices and bars preferably with C1 available separately?
Thanks


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

So, i've been obsessed with the Squale 20 atm root beer. Anyone know if there's a bezel insert and dial that is close to that of Squale? If there is, I might as well pick an 8926 and do the mod.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> No real loss there man! You'll like the replacement better.


I'm sure of that. I'm thinking something in red....


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

mikekol said:


> So, i've been obsessed with the Squale 20 atm root beer. Anyone know if there's a bezel insert and dial that is close to that of Squale? If there is, I might as well pick an 8926 and do the mod.


not sure on the dial but i was just flipping through a site I just found and they had a brown "submariner" insert. I would email and ask for dimensions before ordering though.

http://............com/submariner-style-brown-white-bezel-insert/

anybody have other good sources for dials and bezels otehr than ebay, dagaz and yobokies?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

mikekol said:


> So, i've been obsessed with the Squale 20 atm root beer. Anyone know if there's a bezel insert and dial that is close to that of Squale? If there is, I might as well pick an 8926 and do the mod.


Too bad the 4606 is out of print. It's quite nice. I like the Invicta 43's.










I'm Jonesing for a Squale Root Beer, too, BTW.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a spare set of stock hands from an snzh55 project. Will those fit on the 8926? I think it uses the 7s36 movement.

Edit - changed my search parameters and found my answer. Seem like I am in luck...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/invic...ns-766762.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/766762


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

rbesass said:


>


I hate people that quote with all pics but this is awesome, excellent job.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Why does it have a GMT hand if it's an invicta 8926?



rbesass said:


> QUOTE]


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, the thing started out as an 8926. The only things that are still 8926 are the case and bracelet.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Three more Invicta 8926


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ nice! That's the first Pelagos style I can remember seeing finished, along with your killer bezel edge. Beauty!


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Patiently awaiting further modification


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

rbesass said:


> Well, the thing started out as an 8926. The only things that are still 8926 are the case and bracelet.


Which movement did you put in it?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

It is a DG3804b. Only the older Invicta 8926 with the Miyota movement will work for the GMT mod. The 8926 with the NH24 or NH35 will NOT work.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rbesass said:


>


Nice domed crystal as well. Good job.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

8926 on 22mm Obris Morgan strap squeezed onto 20mm lugs


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

I've read that the crystal replacement in the invicta 8926 is 30mm diameter and 2.5mm thick, does anybody knows about the height? I'm trying to find a new one on ebay and I discover that there's also different height, or is 2.5mm the height?


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

panchoskywalker said:


> I've read that the crystal replacement in the invicta 8926 is 30mm diameter and 2.5mm thick, does anybody knows about the height? I'm trying to find a new one on ebay and I discover that there's also different height, or is 2.5mm the height?


That depends on if you want the crystal to stand higher than stock, a taller one can be used.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

So this one gets no wrist time, I never bonded with the applied markers, was going for the 3,6,9 and the Dagaz hands were wonky dimensions so they were binned for the stock hour and minute, ended up with kind of a mutt. Decided to sell it but getting no love there so I'm going to mod it again, too much invested. Initial plan is completely tear it down, drill for lug holes, thin the lug sides and bottoms, submariner case back, and add a sapphire crystal. I haven't picked a new dial or bracelet yet......


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

TheWraith said:


> That depends on if you want the crystal to stand higher than stock, a taller one can be used.


OK, but which size is the stock one, and which size is a taller one so I know.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

panchoskywalker said:


> OK, but which size is the stock one, and which size is a taller one so I know.


30.0mm x 2.5mm is stock.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

svorkoetter said:


> 30.0mm x 2.5mm is stock.


Stock is not domed? if so 2.5mm is thickness (and height)....Am I right?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

panchoskywalker said:


> Stock is not domed? if so 2.5mm is thickness (and height)....Am I right?


Correct. Stock is a flat crystal with a cyclops magnifier glued over the date.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

A bunch of great pics of great watches but I wish people posted more side shots of their domed crystals. I want a mild dome on mine but have a real hard time judging the height with the angles most people use.

EDIT - I found this thread but even in it, not all of the shots show you...and of course it is a ton of different watches.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/post-your-domed-crystals-1008484.html

I would love a look like this....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TheWraith said:


> So this one gets no wrist time, I never bonded with the applied markers, was going for the 3,6,9 and the Dagaz hands were wonky dimensions so they were binned for the stock hour and minute, ended up with kind of a mutt. Decided to sell it but getting no love there so I'm going to mod it again, too much invested. Initial plan is completely tear it down, drill for lug holes, thin the lug sides and bottoms, submariner case back, and add a sapphire crystal. I haven't picked a new dial or bracelet yet......


Simply put some sword hands on it and change the ugly bracelet.

MilSub Custom 9404/8926





































On brown Alfa leather


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Simply put some sword hands on it and change the ugly bracelet.
> 
> MilSub Custom 9404/8926


I don't mind the sword hands but I'll never be anything but a bracelet guy, I work too much to wear leather and nato's don't do it for me.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

You work too much for leather? I am curious what that means.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

As in most days my hands are in water/chemicals and sweating, leather can get ripe in the Texas heat.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> As in most days my hands are in water/chemicals and sweating, leather can get ripe in the Texas heat.


ah, that makes more sense. I work plenty more than 40 hours and have no issues with nonmetal bands but totally understand your situation. you could try a good silicone. I have only ever had cheap silicone but tried on a friends watch and was surprised at how comfortable it was. Good option for your type of work too. I am thinking about putting one on my beater instead of the nato. Unless your chemicals are too harsh for anything but metal.

or a sailcloth maybe...

http://bradystraps.com/Black_Sailcloth.php


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a perlon strap on order, hoping it may work, may try a silicone also.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TheWraith said:


> I have a perlon strap on order, hoping it may work, may try a silicone also.


Think Perlon are made of nylon, which is damaged by some chemicals, FWIW.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Finished with first pass at this thing. I am OK with it but there are flaws. Added a pic of the case back just to show the stock finish vs the brushed finish.

- removed cyclops
- brushed finish on case and bezel
- removed Invicta logo from case and dial
- clipped wings from economy hand

My issues...

- case logo grinding could be more even
- mangled the second hand. Luckily it is super tiny and hard to see
- bezel doesn't turn

Left to do...

- replace scraped crystal 
- replace cracked display back

Maybe later I will do dial, hand, and bezel insert swap.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Think Perlon are made of nylon, which is damaged by some chemicals, FWIW.


That's a great match to the watch!

Most of the stuff I deal with is on a reasonably tame side of alkalines and acids but it will mark up leather and sometime watches although my Milgauss has survived quite well despite a few scratches. :-!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> So this one gets no wrist time, I never bonded with the applied markers, was going for the 3,6,9 and the Dagaz hands were wonky dimensions so they were binned for the stock hour and minute, ended up with kind of a mutt. Decided to sell it but getting no love there so I'm going to mod it again, too much invested. Initial plan is completely tear it down, drill for lug holes, thin the lug sides and bottoms, submariner case back, and add a sapphire crystal. I haven't picked a new dial or bracelet yet......


 Check out Raffles. He has some nice 3-6-9 dials you may like. You will need to grind out the rehaut a bit so it will not cover too much of the dial. I have done several.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got this one off the sales forum last year.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

What's your method for achieving a brushed finish?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

JAndrewC said:


> What's your method for achieving a brushed finish?


Rub it with one of these

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/132815...43290112&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78303153392&veh=sem


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Rub it with one of these
> 
> Walmart: Scotch-Brite Heavy Duty Scour Pads, 3pk


thanks, awesome. Do need to be careful to brush in one direction?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I did, but not really on purpose. The shape of the case kind of makes it happen.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> I don't mind the sword hands but I'll never be anything but a bracelet guy, I work too much to wear leather and nato's don't do it for me.


Here's a terrible pic of one for reference. I know the bracelet doesn't go with the milsub hands but I like it!








Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

mikekol said:


> So, i've been obsessed with the Squale 20 atm root beer. Anyone know if there's a bezel insert and dial that is close to that of Squale? If there is, I might as well pick an 8926 and do the mod.


You can bake your black invicta 8926 insert to brown like this








However I found it hard to remove the lume pearl in the stock invicta insert...baking this will turn that pearl into brown as well. So I used a replacement insert, removed the the pearl and put it back after baking the insert in an oven toaster for 10-20 min at 5 min intervals to check the brown goodness.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MilSub by JZ


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey guys,

I just picked up an nexpensive 8926 (even more inexpensive than they already are) in the sales corner, and im ready to start modding when it gets here. Lookin for sources for replacement dial/hands.

Thanks fwlla


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

weightsb4dates said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just picked up an nexpensive 8926 (even more inexpensive than they already are) in the sales corner, and im ready to start modding when it gets here. Lookin for sources for replacement dial/hands.
> 
> Thanks fwlla


When the watch arrives check which movement you have then Google "Dagaz" and/or "Yobokies" 
Congrats on your purchase BTW.


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

cantinker said:


> When the watch arrives check which movement you have then Google "Dagaz" and/or "Yobokies"
> Congrats on your purchase BTW.


Thanks, I was told it was the Seiko nh35a I am familiar with dagaz and yabokies how ever I've never purchased from either sight so I'm a bit unsure about which one had parts for this movement, certainly yabokies would do an amazing job but I would like to do the work myself if possible. I will check out Dagaz in further detail and see if I can order some stuff, I really like the red emblem on the dial that dagaz uses, I'm thinking I'm going to create a "big crown" (6538) mod.

Thanks for the info,
Anthony


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

I laso just bought an invicta 8926 with seiko nh35a, is DAGAZ the only one that make snowflakes date dials for that movement? I was hoping to find something cheaper on ebay.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

*Advice needed:* I've found snowflakes hands that are for 2836-2 and 2728 movement, will they work on NH35a?


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

panchoskywalker said:


> *Advice needed:* I've found snowflakes hands that are for 2836-2 and 2728 movement, will they work on NH35a?


Yes the hour and minute hands will, but not the seconds hand.


----------



## 123 (Jan 3, 2015)

Might be already asked or discussed, but is there an orange bezel insert available for the 8926?


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

Does any one itt know if its possible to remove/replace the crystal without removing the bezel? thinking of replacing the factory crystal with a domed plexi one, but not sure if i will need a new bezel insert as well, as it seems they get beat up and are unusable after being removed


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

You could remove the crystal without removing the bezel. Depending on the process you are using (and how you are securing the case for popping the old crystal out), you will need to protect the bezel insert from damage.

Please let us know how you go with the domed plexi.


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

mark69 said:


> You could remove the crystal without removing the bezel. Depending on the process you are using (and how you are securing the case for popping the old crystal out), you will need to protect the bezel insert from damage.
> 
> Please let us know how you go with the domed plexi.


Thanks,
I saw another build on these forums using a "tropical 19" plexi crystal with no date window and a slight dome that looked great I think it was posted in a thread called "so you want to mod your invicta 8629ob" something along those lines. How ever I have a replacement bezel installed and I'm not sure where to find another as this one came with the used watch I bought for modding purposes. I will do my best to remove it I have access to a watch vice as well as an entire machine shop where I'm sure I could find so.eway to secure the case while I press the crystal out. Thank you.


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

Has anybody fitted a super engineer style bracelet to there 8926? 

If so, do they fit well, I.e the end links matching the curve of the case? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> Has anybody fitted a super engineer style bracelet to there 8926?
> 
> If so, do they fit well, I.e the end links matching the curve of the case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Firstly let me say: I don't have an answer for you!

But IMO I think it looks weird for an engineer style to have curved ends anyway. It is too contrasting to the blocky chunky look and feel for the design. If I go engineer I like straight ends. Straight ends enhance the industrial aesthetic of the design. Just my opinion.


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry I meant the super oyster, like this...

http://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm...lid-submariner-clasp-p-2386.html#.VTkftVJ4XCQ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My nephew is graduating from High School in May. What better gift than a watch Modded by his favorite uncle 

Franken Mil/Sun on rubber Hardley Roma silicone w/red stitch (my nephew surfs and dive) I have to say, I'm very impressed with the strap, quality is great, soft rubber and doesn't attract lint.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome gift Marcos! Really well done.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> My nephew is graduating from High School in May. What better gift than a watch Modded by his favorite uncle
> 
> Franken Mil/Sun on rubber Hardley Roma silicone w/red stitch (my nephew surfs and dive) I have to say, I'm very impressed with the strap, quality is great, soft rubber and doesn't attract lint.


Looks great, but I know I'm not takin' any of my modded 8926 surfin' and divin' without a WR test.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I am looking for a sterile but fully lumed dial for a planned mod soon. White back with orange indicies preferrably sterile. Can anyone point me in the proper direction?

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Looks great, but I know I'm not takin' any of my modded 8926 surfin' and divin' without a WR test.


I hear ya Yankee. However I didn't replaced the Crystal so I feel confident about it. And if he goes swimming and water gets in, it's easily replaceable.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I am looking for a sterile but fully lumed dial for a planned mod soon. White back with orange indicies preferrably sterile. Can anyone point me in the proper direction?
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


I haven't seen any dials with that description. You might have to lume it yourself.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Let me make sure I understand the procedure before I start. First I take and make the lume goo (from the powder that I will order. And brush it on the dial of choice. Once dry I can then install it correct?

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello guys, My invicta is waiting for me at the post office and I have 2 questions for you:

- I bought a plastic crystal on ebay that fit the watch, How to change the crystal without any pro tool? is it possible?

- How can I age the bezel insert? With nail paint remover?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

panchoskywalker said:


> Hello guys, My invicta is waiting for me at the post office and I have 2 questions for you:
> 
> - I bought a plastic crystal on ebay that fit the watch, How to change the crystal without any pro tool? is it possible?
> 
> - How can I age the bezel insert? With nail paint remover?


I haven't worked on the Invicta before, but via collected wisdom I performed an acrylic crystal swap on another watch last week. After taking out the movement, I placed the watch on a plastic tube to support the outer surface (and taped the bezel insert to protect it) then gently tapped out the mineral crystal with the butt of a screwdriver and hammer. The acrylic crystal wouldn't quite drop or press in by itself, so what I did was gently deform it using my fingers - pushing the center of the crystal from the dial-side with one finger, while pushing the outside edges into the case with fingers on my other hand. Essentially you're flexing the crystal to give it even more of a dome, which brings in the edges and allows them to snap into the case edges. I also put a little plastic glue in there first. Hope it helps.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Aitch said:


> I haven't worked on the Invicta before, but via collected wisdom I performed an acrylic crystal swap on another watch last week. After taking out the movement, I placed the watch on a plastic tube to support the outer surface (and taped the bezel insert to protect it) then gently tapped out the mineral crystal with the butt of a screwdriver and hammer. The acrylic crystal wouldn't quite drop or press in by itself, so what I did was gently deform it using my fingers - pushing the center of the crystal from the dial-side with one finger, while pushing the outside edges into the case with fingers on my other hand. Essentially you're flexing the crystal to give it even more of a dome, which brings in the edges and allows them to snap into the case edges. I also put a little plastic glue in there first. Hope it helps.


So you pushed the new plastic crystal from the inside?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

panchoskywalker said:


> So you pushed the new plastic crystal from the inside?


No, from the outside, but with pressure in the centre of the crystal from inside at the same time to deform it.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Aitch said:


> No, from the outside, but with pressure in the centre of the crystal from inside at the same time to deform it.


Perfect, I understand. Thanks.


----------



## alaincopter (Feb 23, 2015)

Here's my mod. Huge thanks to all the modders who posted the amazingly helpful info found on this thread!




























- Seventies dial, red seconds hand and Monster domed sapphire from Dagaz
- Parnis ceramic bezel insert (ground bezel for it to fit), painted triangle red
- Side case logo removed and polished, brushed middle links on bracelet
- Stock minutes and hours hands - lume color matches throughout, but intensity differs

I'll take some better pictures sometime including a lume shot. VERY happy with the result, as well as the new skills acquired!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Aitch said:


> No, from the outside, but with pressure in the centre of the crystal from inside at the same time to deform it.


Here's a trick I learned from a forum member. Hopefully it might be useful to someone. I do all my crystal removals with a clamp with wooded supports to gently press the old out and the new in. That makes breakage less likely, and if carefully set up, does as well as a dedicated crystal press.

With acrylic, you can place it in the freezer for about two minutes to ever so slightly tighten the diameter. Press it in while cold. When at room temperature it will expand slightly for a tight fit.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

For mine the freezer trick didn't work unfortunately, but glad you mentioned it.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

alaincopter said:


> Here's my mod. Huge thanks to all the modders who posted the amazingly helpful info found on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I've been contemplating something similar recently, although with the navy dial.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah, the red seconds hand makes the stock hands pretty ok. Nice combo with the dial and red triangle insert. Nice subtle combos that add some pop to it. I might be somewhat copying with a mild dome added.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Is there any tutorial on how to remove the rotor from the NH35a, I want to sand the brand name on it. (picture below is not mine)


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

panchoskywalker said:


> Is there any tutorial on how to remove the rotor from the NH35a, I want to sand the brand name on it. (picture below is not mine)
> 
> View attachment 3806770


You don't need to remove the rotor. I use a Q-tip with alcohol, rub it until the logo is gone. Just make sure the qtip is not damped and alcohol drips.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> You don't need to remove the rotor. I use a Q-tip with alcohol, rub it until the logo is gone. Just make sure the qtip is not damped and alcohol drips.


Got it! Thanks a lot.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

My 8926a bezel attachment seems different than any others posted. Either I have an early iteration or someone before me used the wrong stuff. There are plenty of tool marks and they aren't all from me. Worked fine before I popped it off. Now I can't get it to sit flush all the way around. I think the open ended wire got too jacked up. Doesn't want to snap in on the last bit of one side. Anybody know where I can get a new one?


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> My 8926a bezel attachment seems different than any others posted. Either I have an early iteration or someone before me used the wrong stuff. There are plenty of tool marks and they aren't all from me. Worked fine before I popped it off. Now I can't get it to sit flush all the way around. I think the open ended wire got too jacked up. Doesn't want to snap in on the last bit of one side. Anybody know where I can get a new one?


I'm sure you can track down a new bezel.
I'm not certain what the cost would be you may be better off to just buy a new watch a and have both. I personally think a green insert and dark brown leather strap would look excellent on the scalloped bezel version.

Also, the watch you have is not an earlier iteration its just an 8926A which has a scalloped bezel as opposed to the 8926C or 8926OB.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Similar to alaincopter's but without the nice red accents:


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I know the 8926a has the scallops, I actually did that on purpose for some variety. I was taking about the click mechanism. I guess they just changed it on scallops? Regardless, I did some more looking and my bezel is actually a little bent. I am slowly getting it back to normal. Hopefully I get it close enough. This is truly a beater for me so the tool marks are fine. The catty wompus bezel is not. 

Green insert looks good. Would seriously reduce the amount of straps I could use but would look good. I really wish I could find a charcoal insert. I am also obsessed with aged gold dial markings and insert numbering right now. Too many options.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I know the 8926a has the scallops, I actually did that on purpose for some variety. I was taking about the click mechanism. I guess they just changed it on scallops? Regardless, I did some more looking and my bezel is actually a little bent. I am slowly getting it back to normal. Hopefully I get it close enough. This is truly a beater for me so the tool marks are fine. The catty wompus bezel is not.
> 
> Green insert looks good. Would seriously reduce the amount of straps I could use but would look good. I really wish I could find a charcoal insert. I am also obsessed with aged gold dial markings and insert numbering right now. Too many options.


I was going to suggest that it might be a little bent. This happens a lot when you try prying it off the watch. Just patiently try to bend it back and it should work. Don't force it though. Do so I'm small increments.

The 8926 w/ Miyota has a different click mechanism. I believe the Seiko ones all have the same.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have it back to mostly even. I still have an issue with the retention wire. It snaps down but doesnt hold well. The wire gets set all the way up in the bezel groove so it doesnt really offer any retention. So much more annoying than the o-ring style retention on my mako. I am taking a brief break before I just say F it and glue it on.


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

* 8926OB - used eBay
* SEVENTIES Dial Black 3:00 - Dagaz Watch Ltd.
* Seiko SNX123k hands - used eBay
* Seiko SNKL07k1 red second hand - used eBay
* Dome Mineral Crystal 30.0 x 3.6 X 2.5 - eBay
* Milgauss bezel insert - Raffles
* 20mm Black & Grey nylon strap - eBay

Removed both case and crown logos.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Is it possible to age the insert bezel without removing it? How?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

panchoskywalker said:


> Is it possible to age the insert bezel without removing it? How?


Yes, wear the watch for 20 years.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

svorkoetter said:


> Yes, wear the watch for 20 years.


I would but I don't plan to live that long.


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

Any body have any insight on how to seat the tropic 19 crystal into the case? It seems to large to fit with the gasket, and too loose without it. Crystal mic'd at 30.38mm, gasket at .5mm, while the case opening mic'd at 30.78mm. I am over .5mm too large in diameter with full assembly. For those of you who glued the crystal in how did you do it, and what was used as glue?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

The write up I saw used this stuff...

http://www.esslinger.com/g-scrystalglue.aspx


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

panchoskywalker said:


> Is it possible to age the insert bezel without removing it? How?


A bleach solution should work, someone tried it recently on the BSHT6 thread, although he immersed the whole watch (with the movement removed), but it was suggested that this would not be good for the seals.

You could try it using the solution in a saucer deep enough to reach the edge of the bezel, then just lay the watch in face down? I don't know what strength the solution should be but you would need to check it every 30 seconds or so until you achieve the desired result.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

weightsb4dates said:


> Any body have any insight on how to seat the tropic 19 crystal into the case? It seems to large to fit with the gasket, and too loose without it. Crystal mic'd at 30.38mm, gasket at .5mm, while the case opening mic'd at 30.78mm. I am over .5mm too large in diameter with full assembly. For those of you who glued the crystal in how did you do it, and what was used as glue?


According the Otto Frei, there are 4 different size Tropic 19 Crystals, each have a slightly different profile (30.48, 30.45, 30.30 and 30.28)

I have the 30.30 size crystal and was not able to mount it using the stock .4mm gasket, even with a crystal lift. (somebody on this forum said they were able to seat it with this gasket, but I couldn't for the life of me)

I was able to seat the 30.30 crystal using a .35mm gasket. The only downside with this gasket is that it is only .8mm high.

I'm not a fan of crystal glue when the watch calls for a gasket, but the glue for crystals that Otto Frei sells is called Duro Crystal Clear. It's UV activated by a UV light or you can set it out in the sun and it will harden.

The crystal I settled on is a WAN Neptune 29.9mm using a 31.0/29.9mm, .5mm thick L-form gasket. You get plenty of crush on the crystal since you are cramming a 31mm gasket into the 30.8 opening. It in effect makes the ID 29.7 instead of 29.9.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Not the watch I mentioned above, but my first 8926 Mod:

Dagaz dial and hands
Raffles Insert
Debranded


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

panchoskywalker said:


> Is it possible to age the insert bezel without removing it? How?


I don't think so because I haven't had any luck bleaching the OEM insert. I soaked in bleach forever and nothing happened. I soaked it in Drano and the black peeled off leaving a plain aluminum insert. To fade mine I had to soak an ebay insert in Drano for several minutes. Bleach didn't work on that one either.

Has anyone been able to fade the stock insert?


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

digivandig said:


> I don't think so because I haven't had any luck bleaching the OEM insert. I soaked in bleach forever and nothing happened. I soaked it in Drano and the black peeled off leaving a plain aluminum insert. To fade mine I had to soak an ebay insert in Drano for several minutes. Bleach didn't work on that one either.
> 
> Has anyone been able to fade the stock insert?


Thanks. I finally sand mine while on the watch with varnish sand paper, bleach did not work either. It works, not the nicest but it works. Will post pictures when mod is terminated.


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet (May 2, 2014)

I have an 8926 on the way and want to change it. So would anyone happen to know where I could find a dial like this one? And possibly hands also but not the GMT one. Sterile would be best. This is a Google image search image. Not my own.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

digivandig said:


> Has anyone been able to fade the stock insert?


Bleach works. Sometimes it takes longer than others. You can sand it a little and put it back in the bleach. While in the bleach, use a Q-tip and tub it, it should help fade it.



BasilofBakerStreet said:


> I have an 8926 on the way and want to change it. So would anyone happen to know where I could find a dial like this one? And possibly hands also but not the GMT one. Sterile would be best. This is a Google image search image. Not my own.
> View attachment 3825394


Dagaz, Yobokies are the main source for dials and hands. Ive never seen a white sub dial though.


----------



## BasilofBakerStreet (May 2, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Dagaz, Yobokies are the main source for dials and hands. Ive never seen a white sub dial though.


Haven't checked Yobokies yet but I can't find anything anywhere else.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


How did you get the inside of the crown red?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Side by Side my two most recent mods. I took the mother of pearl dial off a prior mod to make the green bezel mod. How do ya'll like my homemade bands? and sorry for the crappy cell-phone pic.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> How did you get the inside of the crown red?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Chucked it into the drill press and turned the crown down then painted it.


----------



## TestSubject (Dec 29, 2013)

Out of pure curiosity, and not debating why would anybody want to do that but has anyone dropped in a genuine Rolex dial in the 8926?

I hear the 16610 dials are supposed to fit.

If so id be interested to see the result.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Not mine, but made it for a fellow WUS member.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Page number or link please for brushing the pcl. I just rebrushed an oyster bracelet with a green scotchbrite. I cannot imagine this working on the pcl in a years time. Just ordered a 9094 ob. I don't want to try if I don't have what's necessary.
The search function on tapatalk sucks.


----------



## fistball (Jul 26, 2010)

rbesass said:


>


where do you get your bezel?


----------



## Fat-T (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Michael 808


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

New project&#8230; Going brown.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

fistball said:


> where do you get your bezel?


I modded it...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#post13793602


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

rbesass said:


> New project&#8230; Going brown.


Love it! My brown bezel mod is my favorite of my 8926 mods.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ I call it the "unorthadoxa" because I'm goofy and I name all my mods...


----------



## dbuergi (May 4, 2011)

It's not a very big mod but i got this Invicta in bad condition and decided to make some changes:


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ I call it the "unorthadoxa" because I'm goofy and I name all my mods...


Haha you and me both.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta 8926OB, Yobokies dial and hands, baked Bezel, Tiger strap. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. Bake bezel insert until golden brown.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow! I wonder how that would look on a dark brown strap! 

I am tempted to replace my BB homage's bezel with one like that. Where is it from? I guess I'd have to paint the crown accent brown too then.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Wow! I wonder how that would look on a dark brown strap!
> 
> I am tempted to replace my BB homage's bezel with one like that. Where is it from? I guess I'd have to paint the crown accent brown too then.








Is this the strap you were thinking about?
To get the bezel brown, you can bake the stock Invicta black bezel. I have been told 450F will do it in a few minutes. I am normally in a hurry so I turned my oven to broil and watched the bezel the entire time. Seems that if you leave it in the oven too long the luminous pip turns black but the bezel will be okay. No worries I am going to drill out the pip and install another one from a scratched up bezel I have.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

What crystal is that? It's perfect! Can you give me a link to the supplier, and the exact item number and size? Thanks a lot, and beautiful work! Dave


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Is this the strap you were thinking about?
> To get the bezel brown, you can bake the stock Invicta black bezel. I have been told 450F will do it in a few minutes. I am normally in a hurry so I turned my oven to broil and watched the bezel the entire time. Seems that if you leave it in the oven too long the luminous pip turns black but the bezel will be okay. No worries I am going to drill out the pip and install another one from a scratched up bezel I have.


What domed crystal is that? It's perfect! Can you tell me where you got it, and the exact size and item number? Thanks, and beautiful work! Dave


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

rbesass said:


> Is this the strap you were thinking about?




Yeah, that one! Suits it well. Gold stitching (not shiny gold, just a dark orange/yellow) would look good too.




> To get the bezel brown, you can bake the stock Invicta black bezel. I have been told 450F will do it in a few minutes.


So that's the stock bezel?!? Wow!


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's my first Invicta mod. Very modest so far, but I'm screwing up my courage to get rid of the cyclops. I waited a long time for an extremely cool-looking bright orange seconds hand to arrive from Ofrei, but it looks like it isn't going to fit. Lesson learned: just buy the standard a Seiko parts from now on. This is still a work in progress.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Is this the strap you were thinking about?
> To get the bezel brown, you can bake the stock Invicta black bezel. I have been told 450F will do it in a few minutes. I am normally in a hurry so I turned my oven to broil and watched the bezel the entire time. Seems that if you leave it in the oven too long the luminous pip turns black but the bezel will be okay. No worries I am going to drill out the pip and install another one from a scratched up bezel I have.


I agree with previous posters... I need THAT dome. Please share.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I agree with previous posters... I need THAT dome. Please share.


Waterproof Watch Crystal Domed and Round Mineral Glass Crystal 2 mm Thick

30mm


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

glassmandave said:


> What crystal is that? It's perfect! Can you give me a link to the supplier, and the exact item number and size? Thanks a lot, and beautiful work! Dave


Waterproof Watch Crystal Domed and Round Mineral Glass Crystal 2 mm Thick

30mm


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Waterproof Watch Crystal Domed and Round Mineral Glass Crystal 2 mm Thick
> 
> 30mm


, please!
Thanks a lot! Does it fit with a gasket, or did you cement it? More details please!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fits gasket, no cement.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Waterproof Watch Crystal Domed and Round Mineral Glass Crystal 2 mm Thick
> 
> 30mm


thanks, ordered one.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmmm...waiting for a final delivery from Hong Kong:


----------



## VonKolby (Jun 11, 2012)

I have started ordering parts to black bay mod my 3 year old 8926 and last thing I need is the bezel and the crystal gasket. Does anyone know these parts off hand?


----------



## alfa1 (Mar 20, 2006)

120

which caseback are you using?
did you change case tube, you have an unbranded crown, care to share


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

JAndrewC said:


> Here's my first Invicta mod. Very modest so far, but I'm screwing up my courage to get rid of the cyclops. I waited a long time for an extremely cool-looking bright orange seconds hand to arrive from Ofrei, but it looks like it isn't going to fit. Lesson learned: just buy the standard a Seiko parts from now on. This is still a work in progress.
> View attachment 3889458


 You may be able to get that seconds hand to fit by crimping the tube with needle nose plyer ever so slightly. I have been successful doing that and it works. However if you crimp it too much it won't go on.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks rbesass, sounds like it's worth a try. I'll do it and let you know the result.



rbesass said:


> You may be able to get that seconds hand to fit by crimping the tube with needle nose plyer ever so slightly. I have been successful doing that and it works. However if you crimp it too much it won't go on.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

alfa1 said:


> 120
> 
> which caseback are you using?
> did you change case tube, you have an unbranded crown, care to share


Well, I've been experimenting with the case back from an inexpensive Soki (google soki watch if you're not familiar) on a couple of these and they've worked fine. It has retained water resistance (I blast the empty cases in the sink or shower with water and then soak them for a few days in a bowl to "test"), and no rusting although I've not taken them into the ocean yet.










As for the crown, it is stock I just filed down the branding when I did the case. I put it in the drill chuck and carefully rotate until I get the desired effect.

Hope that helps!


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

120 said:


> Well, I've been experimenting with the case back from an inexpensive Soki (google soki watch if you're not familiar) on a couple of these and they've worked fine. It has retained water resistance (I blast the empty cases in the sink or shower with water and then soak them for a few days in a bowl to "test"), and no rusting although I've not taken them into the ocean yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this case back make the watch thinner?


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey dudes.

I got the cyclops off this guy and it was as easy as everyone said it would be.

I tried Mineral Turps to get the remaining glue off the glass but it didn't work. Anyone got a sure-fire trick for this?

I also chucked the bracelet back on. Classy.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JAndrewC said:


> Hey dudes.
> 
> I got the cyclops off this guy and it was as easy as everyone said it would be.
> 
> ...


Q-tip and alcohol always does the trick for me.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I put up my PoorMan's Seamaster Pro on F29 if anyone is interested...


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Does anyone have any hour markers from an 8926 that they can spare? I will gladly paypal you the postage and extra. I would like at least two. Really 4.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

nello said:


> Does anyone have any hour markers from an 8926 that they can spare? I will gladly paypal you the postage and extra. I would like at least two. Really 4.


Where are you located? (Country)


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Charlotte, NC 28277


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

My unfinished "Tudor Oyster Prince Date Submariner" Hommage.
Waiting for the blue bezel insert and thinking about a Plexi Crystal update.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

not a 8926- but an Invicta 10668, which is classed as a men's watch. It is 38mm instead of the 8926's 40mm, but similar in fit and finish. I do like the way it lays on my wrist...only a mm lower, but still nice. 
I may pull this apart, measure, and see about possible mods. Any ideas, besides take off the dial logo and the case logo?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

makitmama said:


> not a 8926- but an Invicta 10668, which is classed as a men's watch. It is 38mm instead of the 8926's 40mm, but similar in fit and finish. I do like the way it lays on my wrist...only a mm lower, but still nice.
> I may pull this apart, measure, and see about possible mods. Any ideas, besides take off the dial logo and the case logo?
> 
> View attachment 3945250


Which movement does it use? I'm sure you can find other hand sets. Some of the dials may work too if you look for the ones with the markers closer to the center, like the BB tribute Dagaz and others offer.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

rpm1974 said:


> Which movement does it use? I'm sure you can find other hand sets. Some of the dials may work too if you look for the ones with the markers closer to the center, like the BB tribute Dagaz and others offer.


According to Amazon, it's discontinued and quartz.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I am looking for a milsub bezel insert like the 5517 bezel that will fit the Invicta. Anyone know if that is available?


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's a little ditty I threw together this weekend. I had the below spare parts lying around, so I decided to Amazon Prime an 8926 last week and bust out the Dremel this weekend. I’ll be listing this guy sometime this week…

-Dagaz "Seventies" Black Dial
-Seiko Monster domed blue AR sapphire crystal from eBay seller “crystaltimes”. (Perfect press fit with original 8926 gasket)
-Dagaz "DOT" Sword Hands SuperLumiNova
-Red Seiko second hand
-Coke bezel insert from eBay seller "kurtyiu" (a bit used).
-Generic ‘Rollie’ style SEL bracelet. These are hit-n-miss as to fitting OK on an 8926. This one fits pretty well.
-Painted rotor flat black.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

m92110 said:


> Here's a little ditty I threw together this weekend. I had the below spare parts lying around, so I decided to Amazon Prime an 8926 last week and bust out the Dremel this weekend. I'll be listing this guy sometime this week&#8230;
> 
> -Dagaz "Seventies" Black Dial
> -Seiko Monster domed blue AR sapphire crystal from eBay seller "crystaltimes". (Perfect press fit with original 8926 gasket)
> ...


Yours is like a preview of my first mod. I still yet to order the watch, but my bezel insert, dial, hands, and crystal all just shipped. Im not trying to build anything like a homage or somesort, just putting together things. I ordered the same insert from the same seller. Ordered a BB tribute black/silver dial from Dagaz. Crystal same as from rbesass couple pages back. Ordered same minute and hour hands, but got a seapro black instead. I was leaning with the red seconds hand though, but decided to go with black. I dont know if its a mistake with the silver minute and hour.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

Great thing about this sickness, you can change it up as much as you want. I look forward to seeing your completed build.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

rpm1974 said:


> Which movement does it use? I'm sure you can find other hand sets. Some of the dials may work too if you look for the ones with the markers closer to the center, like the BB tribute Dagaz and others offer.


yep, this is quartz. So either throw in another movement(I have a couple of vostok movements available), so just do some cosmetic changes. The bezel ring measures 27mm to 34mm, so a Seiko 'medium' insert would fit. I haven't seen any I like however, and I am at a loss for a dial right now.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

8926 + Tiger gilt dial


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I am looking for a milsub bezel insert like the 5517 bezel that will fit the Invicta. Anyone know if that is available?


I was was hoping to find one like that as well with no luck...

I settled for this one:
Bond Submariner Milgauss Style Bezel Insert 6538 5508 3 | eBay


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

My latest&#8230;





Its almost done.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

rbesass said:


> My latest&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Where the bezel insert from?


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Couple questions before I start modding, hopefully by next week. 

1. Before taking out the stem from the movement, what time should the hands be? Does it matter if let say I pull the crown to the first position when it's 1:27 am?

2. When installig the new hands, how would I know if I set it properly? Is there a click or somesort that I would notice?


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

mikekol said:


> Couple questions before I start modding, hopefully by next week.
> 
> 1. Before taking out the stem from the movement, what time should the hands be? Does it matter if let say I pull the crown to the first position when it's 1:27 am?
> 
> 2. When installig the new hands, how would I know if I set it properly? Is there a click or somesort that I would notice?


I'm not 100% sure what's correct, but I like to set a time where the hands are aligned either in opposite directions (10:22) with the second hand above the minute hand, or one above the other (12:00). I've found this helps when removing the hands. Aligning them when putting them in isn't to hard. It's a friction fit and you can adjust a little by pushing them around if you need to. Installing the second hand can be a challenge.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

*My 8926 and lots of lessons learnt*

Well this has been in the making for a couple of months now; time spent mainly waiting for parts which included:


3mm domed magnifying crystal from Esslinger
Rolex-style Oyster bracelet from ebay seller wholesaleoutlet990
Red bezel insert also from ebay seller wholesaleoutlet990
Case back from Raffles Time
Dial and hands from Yobokies

View attachment 3981898

View attachment 3981834


The overall modding process has been covered well by others, so I will focus this on what I have learnt this time round.

First problem I encountered was the crown on my new Invicta was loose straight out of the box. Super glue was a quick fix for that one.

My next issue was some scratches I put onto the new mineral glass crystal (I used a large C-clamp with some tape on the round part) where the protective covering I was using wasn't properly in place. Now, I've read that you can't polish out scratches from a glass crystal; well you can. I used 1000 and 1200 wet and dry sandpaper, followed up with some automotive cutting compound. It took a bit of work, but I removed the deep scratches and have a clear crystal (though fine polishing scratches are visible with a loupe).

The real catastrophe in this project was when I broke the fourth wheel pinion while making a ham-fisted attempt to press the second hand into place. I spent a few days trying to source a replacement with no luck. I ended up using the movement from a previous 8926 project.

The end links of the new bracelet didn't line up with lug holes, so I just used the original end links - can't tell the difference. After all the changes with bracelet etc, I've come to the view that this watch looks better on leather (and would probably look great on a nato).

So I had a few frustrations on the way, but I'm happy with the result and have learnt a great deal for next time. And of course, there will be a next time.

As a side note. I want to mention that I am happy with the products and service from all the suppliers mentioned.


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: My 8926 and lots of lessons learnt*

Here's my FFF mod, got rid of the stupid Invicta engraving on the side too!


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

m92110 said:


> Here's a little ditty I threw together this weekend. I had the below spare parts lying around, so I decided to Amazon Prime an 8926 last week and bust out the Dremel this weekend. I'll be listing this guy sometime this week&#8230;
> 
> -Dagaz "Seventies" Black Dial
> -Seiko Monster domed blue AR sapphire crystal from eBay seller "crystaltimes". (Perfect press fit with original 8926 gasket)
> ...


Can you tell me how you took off the rotor? I want to engrave it with something on it, think that would be cool!


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

*Re: My 8926 and lots of lessons learnt*



TZWang said:


> Here's my FFF mod, got rid of the stupid Invicta engraving on the side too!
> View attachment 3984450


That's a great looking watch! I've never seen an 8926 with a FFF dial and bezel before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

mikekol said:


> Couple questions before I start modding, hopefully by next week.
> 
> 1. Before taking out the stem from the movement, what time should the hands be? Does it matter if let say I pull the crown to the first position when it's 1:27 am?
> 
> 2. When installig the new hands, how would I know if I set it properly? Is there a click or somesort that I would notice?


Hi. Just to share how I do this. 
Removing the hands:
Similar to what was suggested it is best to remove hands in a position where the hands are in a straight line to prevent damage when using hands remover. Doesnt matter what time, 6:00 may be best.

Installing the hands:
1. For a non-date dial, just install the hands where the minute is positioned at 12, while the hour can be positioned anywhere from 1-12. After this, install the seconds hand, anywhere as well. Once done, insert the crown stem into the movement and pull it in full. Try to rotate both clockwise and counter and check if the hands does not hit each other. Check also if the minute and hour hands hit the correct hours and 12 position as you rotate the crown. If all is well, push the crown back in. Observe the sec hands as it spins around the watch and check if it does not hit any of the hands. If all is well, get some rest.

2. If the dial has a date window, without the hands, insert the crown and pull it out in full, spin the crown until the date changes...this will be the 12AM position. Install the hands in 12:00 position. And do the rest in step 1. Once done...get some rest. Grab a beer. Feel good.

Haste makes waste.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks guys! These should help me out once I start modding.


mark69 said:


> I'm not 100% sure what's correct, but I like to set a time where the hands are aligned either in opposite directions (10:22) with the second hand above the minute hand, or one above the other (12:00). I've found this helps when removing the hands. Aligning them when putting them in isn't to hard. It's a friction fit and you can adjust a little by pushing them around if you need to. Installing the second hand can be a challenge.





fmadrid said:


> Hi. Just to share how I do this.
> Removing the hands:
> Similar to what was suggested it is best to remove hands in a position where the hands are in a straight line to prevent damage when using hands remover. Doesnt matter what time, 6:00 may be best.
> 
> ...


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Goodluck my friend


----------



## Sarath Aravindakshan (Jan 12, 2015)

A big hello to everyone from Sarath from India!! So i have just recently joined the forum and did a seiko SARZ035 Mod , Anyways Now i have an INVICTA 8926OB and am planning on a mod! I have finalized the dial design, bezel and and hour and minute hands (Sword from DAGAZ!). But am confused when it comes to the second hand . I have attached the options below. Please gimme your comments and choices!! Appreciate the help!!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi Sarath,

Welcome! Your SARZ mod is incredible. Love the sawtooth bezel and chronograph insert. Very sharp!

I like the way sword hands refer back to the original Military submariner type watches, and the first option is the most traditional. This may make it boring or may make it look "right" depending on tastes, but I think it looks right.

For something with a touch of red, I like the fourth.

Great design!


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I have this beautiful 9094 that after browsing through almost all pages on this thread I have decided to mod. My idea is to change dial, hour and minute hands and clip the back end with wings of the second hand. I don't want to get rid of various Invicta logos, rather I would reposition wings and Invicta logo from old dial to new. I'm now looking for parts on the web and then I will let my watchmaker do the job since I'm not capable of doing it myself. The only job I can do is switching straps and so I removed the stock bracelet. I was quite disappointed when I found out that the case area between the lugs was neither polished nor brushed, but just left raw. Using a leather or a Nato strap leaves a good part of this area exposed and that is not easy on the eyes. I am asking: is this a problem only with my 9094 or is it a common one? And if someone else has encountered the same problem, how has he solved it? By the way I have noticed that also my new 3047 has that area left unfinished, but I will let her with stock bracelet anyway.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I brushed my entire case so I can't remember what my 8926a was like originally


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I wanted to thank Cantinker,120, justadad, and jelliotz.
Cantinker(tom) generously sent me a whole 8926 dial so that I could rob some lume dots from it. He would not even let me send him 10 bucks for postage.
Justadad and 120 also generously offered but tom beat them to it.
Jelliotz has given me helpful advice and reassurance. 
I had two watches unexpectedly bump my 9094ob out of the way. I have the bracelet and the lume dots taken care of now thanks to these guys and this thread. Now I just have to set aside the measly 80 bucks for the watch and stall so the wife does not get pissed.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Sarath Aravindakshan said:


> A big hello to everyone from Sarath from India!! So i have just recently joined the forum and did a seiko SARZ035 Mod , Anyways Now i have an INVICTA 8926OB and am planning on a mod! I have finalized the dial design, bezel and and hour and minute hands (Sword from DAGAZ!). But am confused when it comes to the second hand . I have attached the options below. Please gimme your comments and choices!! Appreciate the help!!
> 
> View attachment 4004370
> 
> ...


3rd and 4th second hands look best.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

panchoskywalker said:


> Does this case back make the watch thinner?


Took a while to get a pic but hope this helps:


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta 8926 big crown fun...


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Did not actually think I'd do it, but one 8926OB is on its way. Also ordered a dial (or actually I ordered a bunch of em - to see what looks the best), and have plans for a bezel insert mod, or swap should it be necessary. 
And I once said I did not like divers... But I think I need one, despite that old statement. 
I also need to order a flat 2.4mm sapphire... Oh, the sheer joy of waiting is killing me!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Recommend getting sword hands to replace the cliche mercedes hands while you have the watch opened up.


----------



## Fat-T (Jan 2, 2009)

My 8926 on black


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

First try to ink/dye the backglass of my Invicta Blue Mod


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Invicta 8926 big crown fun...


 ...just where did you get that case back, and how much was it?

And I need help. Looking on EvilBay, I find a couple of good looking bezel inserts for Invicta. But one that claims to be for the 8926 is said to be 42mm...!

Eh...? Bezel Insert for 42mm Invicta SS 8926OB Black Top Quality | eBay

Confusion is total - ain't the 8926 a 40mm watch? And is not the 9937 nothing else but an 8926 with an ETA?

Bezel Insert for 40mm Invicta SS 9937OB Black Top Quality | eBay

I need to order one to fit my 8926. Which one am I supposed to get - or is it just a seller typo?


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

You only need a fine screwdriver to remove the rotor.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Mr Burrows said:


> ...just where did you get that case back, and how much was it?
> 
> And I need help. Looking on EvilBay, I find a couple of good looking bezel inserts for Invicta. But one that claims to be for the 8926 is said to be 42mm...!
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Invicta 8926 big crown fun...


That case back looks awesome, I am so tempted to get one! Do you know if the original gasket fit on this caseback? Will it sacrafice any water resistance? Excellent crown guard removal too, that is a nice watch!


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

Finished Invicta 8926OB "Blue Snowflake" Mod


----------



## Mrilk (Jan 28, 2015)

I haven't browsed any parts in the past week or so, and have noticed that 10watches.com (a la Dagaz) is gone. What did I miss? And where am I gonna find good hands/dials?


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Mrilk said:


> I haven't browsed any parts in the past week or so, and have noticed that 10watches.com (a la Dagaz) is gone. What did I miss? And where am I gonna find good hands/dials?


That is weird. Did Jake forgot to pay? I just ordered things from him last week and my things are currently in my city somewhere. Maybe wait couples days?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Mrilk said:


> I haven't browsed any parts in the past week or so, and have noticed that 10watches.com (a la Dagaz) is gone. What did I miss? And where am I gonna find good hands/dials?


Face book page is still there.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

He posted on FB that his old page was severely hacked. He had to shut it down momentarily, but is now up and running under a new url: 
http://www.dagazwatch.com/


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Mrilk said:


> I haven't browsed any parts in the past week or so, and have noticed that 10watches.com (a la Dagaz) is gone. What did I miss? And where am I gonna find good hands/dials?


Go to the facebook page for the full story, but apparently the old web address has been hijacked. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dagaz-Watch-Ltd/164061230373444
New link: Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Edit: Did not see the post above. Sorry...


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

So, i received this earlier today. Before heading out, I grabbed my metal file and start doing work on the clasp. I thought it was going to be a breeze, oh boyy, I was wrong. Took me at least half an hour to get rid of the markings. Then went to sand it. I went up to 400 grit, but I will probably go higher.

Question: I read that I can use a scotch brite pad to get a brush effect on the bracelet. Im assuming a sandpaper will do as well, maybe better?










Before heading out, I tried taking out the caseback using the duct tape ball, but no dice. It's completely shut since the ball did opened up my Bernhardt. So I ordered a basic el cheapo watch kit on Amazon and had it shipped the same day. Waste of money to ship it the same day, but im planning to take the watch to sin city this weekend so I said what the heck.

Then I got home an hour ago and took off the movement and bezel insert. Even with the 3 prong wrench, it was still a bit hard to open it. I did got it to open so it was all worth it. So if my dial and hands arrive tomorrow or by Friday, i'm a happy guy.










I'll be working with the logo and the bezel tonight so I can have the domed crystal I ordered from Esslinger pressed tomorrow.

Any suggestions on how I should file the logo off the case?

Another question: I popped off the crystal without taking out the bezel. I put the new crystal on it and it seems like it will can get pressed without problem. I just need someone to confirm that it's possible to press the crystal without having to take out the bezel. It's a pain trying to take out the wires.


----------



## ShamPain (Jun 3, 2014)

Great time to buy from Amazon. Use code "FUN20SUN" and get 20% off. 8926s (and variants) end up about $60.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

mikekol said:


> So, i received this earlier today...


Filing the logo off the clasp does seem to be harder than filing it off the case. I clamp the clasp in a wooden-jawed vise, and go at it with a file, like you have done, to get most of it off. I then use a medium sanding drum chucked in a drill press to finish it off (keep the clasp moving so you don't sand a depression into it), always sanding in the direction I want the final brushing to go. I then hand sand with progressively finer grits of sandpaper, again, in the same direction. I actually go past the level of smoothness that I want, and then brush it with the Scotchbrite pad to get a uniform finish.

As long as the crystal is as thick or thicker than the original, then yes, you can remove and properly replace it without removing the bezel. I do suggest removing the bezel (and crystal, case back, and movement) for filing the logo off the case though.

I discuss filing the logo of the case in my mod article: http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html


----------



## cantinker (Nov 30, 2013)

nello said:


> Now I just have to set aside the measly 80 bucks for the watch and stall so the wife does not get pissed.


That's the most difficult part of modding!!!


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

New 8926OB Mod with Dagaz parts (Dial & Hands)


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Filing the logo off the clasp does seem to be harder than filing it off the case. I clamp the clasp in a wooden-jawed vise, and go at it with a file, like you have done, to get most of it off. I then use a medium sanding drum chucked in a drill press to finish it off (keep the clasp moving so you don't sand a depression into it), always sanding in the direction I want the final brushing to go. I then hand sand with progressively finer grits of sandpaper, again, in the same direction. I actually go past the level of smoothness that I want, and then brush it with the Scotchbrite pad to get a uniform finish.
> 
> As long as the crystal is as thick or thicker than the original, then yes, you can remove and properly replace it without removing the bezel. I do suggest removing the bezel (and crystal, case back, and movement) for filing the logo off the case though.
> 
> I discuss filing the logo of the case in my mod article: http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html


How did I missed your article? Very detailed write up . I missed the package today from Jake so I wont get it till tomorrow. I did got my crystal pressed. I got a bit of talking with a local watch repair man and enjoyed his story. When I took out the plastic case that had the case, first thing he asked me if I it's a Rolex case  Crystal fit in very nicely and paid as if it were a slice of pizza.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

TZWang said:


> That case back looks awesome, I am so tempted to get one! Do you know if the original gasket fit on this caseback? Will it sacrafice any water resistance? Excellent crown guard removal too, that is a nice watch!


The original gasket Will fit.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cantinker said:


> That's the most difficult part of modding!!!


It's funny how an $80 watch quickly turns into $180!! You know, after you factor in shoe and purse shopping to rectify the watch purchase!!!


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

My 8926 BB on the straps4acure NATO.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

New orange seconds hand. Eventually I'll get around to brushing the bracelet and sides of the case, but otherwise my work here is done.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## frimmy (Apr 4, 2015)

Awesome! Just wondering what bezel that is, and if anyone knows what other bezels fit 8926s?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have been looking for another watch with a blue dial for a while and then it occurred to me...I have an unfinished 8926 sitting in my watch drawer. I could convert it to a blue dial pretty way cheaper than buying an entirely new watch. Ideally I go with a blue dial, the original hands from my seiko FFF mod that arent being used and a murphy style bezel. After some looking I have determiend that I chose a pretty difficult combo to source parts for. 

The selection of blue dials is sparse. Other than Dagaz and yobokies, are there any blue dials I should be looking at? Any shade will work.

In place of the murphy bezel (due to cost and availability) I am looking for a minimalist blue or silver insert with no minute markers. Will probably settle for a traditional 16610 and age it some.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

frimmy said:


> Awesome! Just wondering what bezel that is, and if anyone knows what other bezels fit 8926s?


Rbesas makes his own from the scallop shaped original 8926 bezels...smoothed out and coin edge added.

Haven't ever seen one in the flesh, but they look awesome. Last I heard he would do one for you, but I never asked him what the terms were for that work.


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Almost a year with this watch


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Feeling inspired again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Feeling inspired again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go...


----------



## Sarath Aravindakshan (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
This mod is dedicated to WUSians , its all you people who made this possible..
INVICTA 8926 OB, Dagaz Hands, Seventies Dial (Dagaz), Milgauss bezel

Awaiting your comments!! Cheers


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

^^love it!


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

My natos and zulus finally arrived so I've been wearing the 8926 like this:


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


Did you buy the bezel or make it? Looks great?

Also, is that the standard bracelet? Looks a little heftier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> My 8926 BB on the straps4acure NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would LOVE to see this exact watch with a MilSub insert and sword hands!

David


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

It's not incredibly obvious from the pic, but I brushed the middle links on the bracelet and the sides of the case. It has a nice, frosty look. I'm now perfectly happy with this mod.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

^^I agree, brushing makes it look much better. Wearing mine tonight, brushed sides, brushed bezel


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> Did you buy the bezel or make it? Looks great?
> 
> Also, is that the standard bracelet? Looks a little heftier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Made from stock bezel. And stock bracelet.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

fmadrid said:


> ^^I agree, brushing makes it look much better. Wearing mine tonight, brushed sides, brushed bezel


Gorgeous! Very nice work!

I have a quick question for you. Who's hands did you use with the Tiger dial? I'm just curious how they match up lume wise.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Gorgeous! Very nice work!
> 
> I have a quick question for you. Who's hands did you use with the Tiger dial? I'm just curious how they match up lume wise.


Thanks. The hands actually came from a Bagelsport. I had to mod the hands slightly to fit the NH35 movement as those were for DG2813 of the Bagel. Somehow the lume on the dial and hands match.


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

OK, first post. I am THIS CLOSE to finishing a GMT mod made by swapping a Miyota movement for the DG3804b. But I can't for my life get the dg stem back into the movement! Any pointers from people who've done this mod? Thanks!


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

FFF Mod in yellow Gold


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

nsomerv said:


> OK, first post. I am THIS CLOSE to finishing a GMT mod made by swapping a Miyota movement for the DG3804b. But I can't for my life get the dg stem back into the movement! Any pointers from people who've done this mod? Thanks!


You can attempt to fix it...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/dg3804b-keyless-works-stem-repair-1684826.html

Personally, I'd buy another movement.

Next time do not remove the stem. Remove the crown from the stem NOT THE STEM FROM THE MOVEMENT. The risk isn't worth it.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

rbesass said:


> You can attempt to fix it...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/dg3804b-keyless-works-stem-repair-1684826.html
> 
> Personally, I'd buy another movement.
> ...


I had the same issue. Another member was gracious enough to fix it once I obtained a new movement, and that was how he did it as well...slipping the movement and stem up into the case after trimming the stem to length. Failure rate for those keyless works is very, very high it seems.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Completed the mod couple weeks back. I'd like to thank you all for this awesome thread as I ended up with a watch im very proud to wear. Although most of it is basically just assembly, regardless it's a cool little project that gave me a big boost of confidence knowing that I can disassemble and re-assemble a watch excluding tearing apart a movement. A friend of mine saw the watch and asked me to do one for him. So, thats a plus as I can go through the process again. As for this one, im planning to change the second hand to red despite I like a very subtle look. But if you have a spare red hand, let me know, i'll gladly pay for it. If only there's a bezel insert that have the color as the BLNR, i'd be very very happy.


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

rbesass said:


> You can attempt to fix it...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/dg3804b-keyless-works-stem-repair-1684826.html
> 
> Personally, I'd buy another movement.
> ...


Genius, I love it. I think I'll buy a new one and give repairing the old one a try. Thanks!


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Just completed the last mod on my pro diver, put in a new sapphire crystal without the stupid cyclops! I personally think it's much cleaner looking without it. Here it is along side my slightly modded Seiko 5!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Love that FFF combo with gold accents.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey,

I'm thinking about a quick cool mod for my NEW 8926.
I want to remove the* Invicta and wings *off the dial.

What would it look like? Are the holes bad? noticeable?

I'd like to make the watch face more simple. I don't have a new dial yet. Also I might clip the wings off the second hand.



EL_GEEk said:


> During Xmas time, I grabbed Two of the
> ILE8926ASYB for $49 each, not bad at all. This is a "limited edition" (funny since its a production of 7777).
> 
> I was planning on just replace everything and make one of my Franken watches . However upon receiving them I was impressed by the beautiful gunmetal grey, sunburts dial. It's really pretty. It looks, black, grey, silver, depending on the light conditions.
> ...


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Hands90 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm thinking about a quick cool mod for my NEW 8926.
> I want to remove the* Invicta and wings *off the dial.
> ...


The logo is easy to remove. I use a toothpick to avoid any scratches on the dial. The holes are big, but are noticeable and personally, I'm not a fan.

As for the wings, that's a different story. I've never been successful on removing the wings without peeling some paint off the dial. I've tried different methods, and haven't being successful.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I got the logo off and don't mind the holes since I am only using the stock dial until I decide on a replacement. It's a beater for me though. The wings have stayed.


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

I might do the same. The logo without the "Invicta" under it might help the watch look a little more minimalistic.



idvsego said:


> I got the logo off and don't mind the holes since I am only using the stock dial until I decide on a replacement. It's a beater for me though. The wings have stayed.


----------



## vukasind (May 14, 2012)

Replace bezel with vostok one, 'cos i bend original. I had to glue it, I don't mind losing rotation option, i have never used it anyway. 
High domed crystal is on the way, and then watch will look better.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

120 said:


> Hmmm...waiting for a final delivery from Hong Kong:


Well, this isn't what I had in mind but here's what I ended up with:



















The BSHT thread also motivated me to try some more vintage looking mods:










Not digging this one but here's an experiment:










Cheers everyone!


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello, I am swapping the stock glass with a plastic one that I bought on ebay but the stock is 29.9 and the one that I got off ebay is 29.7, so I need to glue it otherwise it just fall off.

Is UHU a good alternative for this?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Gluing Watch Crystals | Crystal Cement | Esslinger.com


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: My 8926 and lots of lessons learnt*



TZWang said:


> Here's my FFF mod, got rid of the stupid Invicta engraving on the side too!
> View attachment 3984450


Where did you get the insert? It looks sharp!


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

nsomerv said:


> OK, first post. I am THIS CLOSE to finishing a GMT mod made by swapping a Miyota movement for the DG3804b. But I can't for my life get the dg stem back into the movement! Any pointers from people who've done this mod? Thanks!





rbesass said:


> You can attempt to fix it...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/dg3804b-keyless-works-stem-repair-1684826.html
> 
> Personally, I'd buy another movement.
> ...





Sonic_driftwood said:


> I had the same issue. Another member was gracious enough to fix it once I obtained a new movement, and that was how he did it as well...slipping the movement and stem up into the case after trimming the stem to length. Failure rate for those keyless works is very, very high it seems.


Yes, for some reason the keyless on the dg3804b is super weak. Almost a guarantee keyless fail if you remove the stem. Removing the crown of the best method.

The keyless can be reset. I've done it many times. The date wheel is very difficult to reinstall though. If you have a no date dial, just leave the date wheel out.


----------



## dbuergi (May 4, 2011)

I like my Invicta Mod but the movement with the glas back was rather boring:


So i decided to burnish the visible screws:


----------



## SParis (Jan 19, 2013)

rbesass said:


>


Wow! Beautiful.

Can you share where the no-logo gilt dial and domed crystal came from?


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: My 8926 and lots of lessons learnt*



cyberwarhol said:


> Where did you get the insert? It looks sharp!


It was just a generic Rolex submariner insert from ebay. I'm sure you can find plenty!


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: My 8926 and lots of lessons learnt*

Well, here's finally mine.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

*Re: My 8926 and lots of lessons learnt*



panchoskywalker said:


> Well, here's finally mine.
> 
> View attachment 4381498
> 
> ...


Get those lugs drilled and that would be perfect! Love it!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

SParis said:


> Wow! Beautiful.
> 
> Can you share where the no-logo gilt dial and domed crystal came from?




Dial is Yobokies and the crystal is esslinger.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I think it is the only next logical step in my watch obsession (as my wife calls it) to start making my own pieces! I plan to order the 8926 (this is the best watch to start with?) from an online dealer but I would like to know where is the best place to order the parts (bezel, face, hands)? 

As an engineer and good with my hands, I'd like to jump right in. I envision a military/aviator style face with sward hands and a bordo bezel. 

Looking forward to joining the club.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

Another question, can I buy the nh35a movement and case parts separately and put it all together myself? If so where can I find the "package" if one exists and how will the quality compare to buying the 8926 and modding it?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

TNesher said:


> Another question, can I buy the nh35a movement and case parts separately and put it all together myself? If so where can I find the "package" if one exists and how will the quality compare to buying the 8926 and modding it?


Buying the parts separately would be prohibitively expensive compared to an 8926, which should cost well under $100. Any good case alone is going to probably cost the same as a full Invicta.

As for parts, the NH35A version is a seiko movement, so all of the seiko modding parts fit as far as dial and hands go. For the bezel, aftermarket rolex type parts seem to work fine. I'd start with dagaz parts. They seem to be of high quality based on all of my purchases, they will definitely fit, and he offers the style you are shooting for. The bezel insert will need to come from ebay (most likely). Here's one that I did:


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Buying the parts separately would be prohibitively expensive compared to an 8926, which should cost well under $100.


Thanks for the reply. I'll be sure to follow your points. And I like what you've done with it!

I was going to order one from jomashop, but it costs 88$ there. By any chance is someone selling one? What matters to me is the movement is good because I plan to really use it for time-telling.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Amazon.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

8926/9404 JelliSub


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

So I got my invicta back up and running. well, it was always running, just didnt have all the pieces. I snagged mine for $40 on the bay just to try my hand at modding and I am glad I started there. Cutting my teeth on one that already had tool marks and crystal issues has allowed me more freedom to make mistakes...and i have for sure. Nothing glaring. the casual person wouldn't notice but I do and you guys would for sure. Glad to have this to practice before I do my FFF mod on a seiko I have waiting.

First, the bezel wire was jacked. some previous, and some by me when I took it apart incorrectly a couple of times. I have an 8926a with scalloped bezel and didn't realize it had a different attachment mechanism. I ended up saying to heck with it and gluing the bezel. I dont dive with it anyway and it is pretty much just a beater for me. The mistake was I made this decsion at like 2am and used whatever I had on hand. Good adhesive, bad application. I can see the adhesive in places. Combined with the tool marks from previous owner and me takign the bezel off incorrectly a couple of times and that seem looks like rough.

Second, the insert. I didnt decide on what color until very recently so I put the stock back on. it has a lsight bend to it that throws off the entire fit. easy fix, order an ebay replacement.

I replaced the crystal with a mild dome. The gasket was a little tweaked so I glued it. decent glue job with a little bit of excess I need to clean up but I think I will be buying a crystal press since I have at least 3 other watches I need to do this to. Also, I think I want a little more dome. wearing it for a bit to be sure.

The invicta logo grind is just OK. I have since picked up a bench vise and will take a stab at evening out some of the spots I dont like.

So...now I think I am going to pick a dial and order it, then strip this thing down again and start from scratch. I have to decide between a sportier look or a vintage look. Odds are I am going to destroy the crystal trying to get it out so I will get another one of those as well. I rushed somewhat because this is my go to watch for dark dial nato combos. This next part will take a while because I have to practice with my hand pullers to get that dial swapped. 

all in all this has been fun and these threads have been amazing.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

In Progress: A faux-Fulcrum build.



Now...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta 8926C modded to GMT movement using DG3804B movement and Genuine Tag dial...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta 8926OB Black Bay Homage. Yobokies Hands and Dial.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Wearing one today. I built this a while back and it's pretty buried in the thread now somewhere, so repost!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NE15B


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

*First MOD 8926ob - Planet Ocean Inspired*

I've been poking around this thread for a few months and and decided to buy a 8926ob to mod. This is my first mod project so I made some mistakes that need correction AND need some direction on a bezel insert selection.

I used the Dagaz planet ocean dial & hands. I installed a sapphire crystal as well.

I also bought a bezel insert on eBay that more closely resembles a black planet ocean bezel but it didn't really fit so I'm going to return it. It was labeled as fitting an 8926C rather than an 8926ob but I thought they were the same size. I put the original bezel back on. Anyway, I want the watch to look less conservative so I'd LOVE an omega style orange bezel insert but I haven't been able to find one that looks like it will fit the 8926ob. I'll may try a black & red "coke" style if I can find one that truly fits an 8926ob. Can anyone give me direction on a bezel that will definitely fit?

I need to take the damn thing apart again tonight because when I finally got the hands on they weren't positioned correctly AND the back of the second hand rubs on the minute hand and stops turning. Again, please point me to any cool bezel insert options.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

cfender said:


> I've been poking around this thread for a few months and and decided to buy a 8926ob to mod. This is my first mod project so I made some mistakes that need correction AND need some direction on a bezel insert selection.
> 
> I used the Dagaz planet ocean dial & hands. I installed a sapphire crystal as well.
> 
> ...


In which way did it not fit? Height, outer diameter, inner? The ob and C are absolutely the same...separated only by date of manufacture. I've owned multiple of both. A lot of inserts sit proud of the bezel due to the machining underneath even If the inner/outer fit.

Bezels measuring 37.4mm outer an around 30.3 to 30.7mm inner should fit. It's. 16710 and 16610 sized insert (rolex ref #s)


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

EDIT: I got what I was looking for. Disregard.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

I replaced the coke insert to black, I dont know how I feel about it. Kinda calls for another 8926 dont you think? :/


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## jnbr19867 (Jun 11, 2009)

Invicta 9937OB with Blue Insert Mod


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: First MOD 8926ob - Planet Ocean Inspired*



cfender said:


> I've been poking around this thread for a few months and and decided to buy a 8926ob to mod. This is my first mod project so I made some mistakes that need correction AND need some direction on a bezel insert selection.
> 
> I used the Dagaz planet ocean dial & hands. I installed a sapphire crystal as well.
> 
> ...


I ordered an orange bezel insert from Alpha watches but the dimensions are not right. WHERE CAN i GET AN ORANGE BEZEL INSERT FOR THIS WATCH?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

That one from alpha will work but you have to make it a bit smaller. I placed it on a drum sander bit and put it in the drill press then sanded the outer edge down. There is a pic of it on this thread.


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

rbesass said:


> That one from alpha will work but you have to make it a bit smaller. I placed it on a drum sander bit and put it in the drill press then sanded the outer edge down. There is a pic of it on this thread.


Is the inner diameter on the orange Alpha "planet ocean" bezel insert ok the way it is?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Sapphire double domed crystal.



I need to remove and reseat the hands.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Sapphire double domed crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to remove and reseat the hands.


What crystal is that and where did you get it? Looks awesome! I will be building a MilSub homage and that's the look I need in a crystal.

David


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> What crystal is that and where did you get it? Looks awesome! I will be building a MilSub homage and that's the look I need in a crystal.
> 
> David


Hi David. It is 30mm double domed sapphire intended for a seiko monster. I got it from eBay from crystaltimes. 40 bucks shipped to my door. Cheers.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Hi David. It is 30mm double domed sapphire intended for a seiko monster. I got it from eBay from crystaltimes. 40 bucks shipped to my door. Cheers.


That's great news! Did you have to add a gasket at all? Do you have water resistance still? I swim with my watches.

David


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> That's great news! Did you have to add a gasket at all? Do you have water resistance still? I swim with my watches.
> 
> David


I used the stock gasket which was white/clear plastic like. I wouldn't trust this thing in the water but who knows.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

If you want to save money to buy an Invicta 8926OB to mod, head to Amazon Prime Now, their same day delivery service, and use the code 'tryitnow' for a $20 savings. 

I did that and had a $34.60 credit from Amazon from a previous return. 

My 8926OB shows up today by noon (it's 8:15am right now). 

Total cost including tip: $33.16

Jump on it!!


David


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi guys. Long time lurker here. I have one of these, sanded the engraving on the side off + installed a double domed crystal after the "flame fusion"(_yeah right_ that's sapphire) crystal's cyclops became unreadable with scratches.

Great watch, but the lume on the dial absolutely sucks! Even worse than the hands which aren't amazing either. Might as well be white paint for what it's worth plus they are too small in general. Now I don't mind the INVICTA logo but I'm fine about replacing the dial for one with good lume. I want submariner style with *a* logo plus some text on the bottom. The kicker is that I want a date window too. Any recs for what I can do or buy? If there are lume markers one can buy and replace the invicta's with that'd be ideal. Looking through the thread a lot of you seem to prefer no-date but I actually use the date window pretty often so it's necessary that it remains.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

how about a tiger-concept dial.. But you have to cut the dials feet and use dot adhesives.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Danbooru said:


> Hi guys. Long time lurker here. I have one of these, sanded the engraving on the side off + installed a double domed crystal after the "flame fusion"(_yeah right_ that's sapphire) crystal's cyclops became unreadable with scratches.
> 
> Great watch, but the lume on the dial absolutely sucks! Even worse than the hands which aren't amazing either. Might as well be white paint for what it's worth plus they are too small in general. Now I don't mind the INVICTA logo but I'm fine about replacing the dial for one with good lume. I want submariner style with *a* logo plus some text on the bottom. The kicker is that I want a date window too. Any recs for what I can do or buy? If there are lume markers one can buy and replace the invicta's with that'd be ideal. Looking through the thread a lot of you seem to prefer no-date but I actually use the date window pretty often so it's necessary that it remains.


Go to DagazWatch.com and search dials for 3:00 crown. Since this is a Seiko movement, any of those dials will work.

Like this one.










David


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

Danbooru said:


> Hi guys. Long time lurker here. I have one of these, sanded the engraving on the side off + installed a double domed crystal after the "flame fusion"(_yeah right_ that's sapphire) crystal's cyclops became unreadable with scratches.
> 
> Great watch, but the lume on the dial absolutely sucks! Even worse than the hands which aren't amazing either. Might as well be white paint for what it's worth plus they are too small in general. Now I don't mind the INVICTA logo but I'm fine about replacing the dial for one with good lume. I want submariner style with *a* logo plus some text on the bottom. The kicker is that I want a date window too. Any recs for what I can do or buy? If there are lume markers one can buy and replace the invicta's with that'd be ideal. Looking through the thread a lot of you seem to prefer no-date but I actually use the date window pretty often so it's necessary that it remains.


Dials: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

I am wanting to de-brand this watch, and know I should remove the bezel to be safe while getting the engraving off of the side. I do not plan on changing the bezel insert, so is there any easier way to remove the complete bezel that does not involve potentially destroying the insert? If I am stuck with removing the insert, I have read someone suggest soaking the top of the watch in acetone to loosen the adhesive before prying it off...but I am worried about what that may do to the crystal and the magnifier. Any thoughts?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I am thinking of doing a day/date mod. It looks like two options may be starting with a 7041 or swapping a day/date movement into an 8926 case. Will a standard 28.5mm dial fill the opening in the 7041, or has the dial opening been enlarged for the chapter ring? To swap movements it looks like I need to find one set up for 3 o'clock crown, but I also see 3mm and 4mm options for the movement height plus dial. Has anyone checked this measurement on the 8926? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> I do not plan on changing the bezel insert, so is there any easier way to remove the complete bezel that does not involve potentially destroying the insert??


There is. Get yourself a double-edged safety razor e.g. an Astra Superior Platinum (if you don't already have some they are very cheap) and you can blunt it or tape the sharp edges to keep your fingers safe. Slot it in between the crystal and bezel on its side. By that I mean the side that was never sharp is pushed in by curving it. You can then use the blade as a lever to slowly pull up the insert from the bezel. Doesn't damage it at all as long as you're methodical in the lifting process.

With regards to my own watch, I don't want a Dagaz insert. They're too pricy for me by the time they arrive at my door and I'm not keen on how small the logo is. It's a stupid personal preference. I'm liking the look of the TC dial. What movement was that originally for so I can search up some more with the date window in the correct place.

P.s. just want to confirm that that is an invicta and not a Tiger Concept watch before I look into everything. Looks real nice.


----------



## DDavis002 (Jul 14, 2015)

Been lurking this thread for a while. Finally got my first mod under my belt. After ruining one dial, the second try was a charm.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

DDavis002 said:


> Been lurking this thread for a while. Finally got my first mod under my belt. After ruining one dial, the second try was a charm.


Would you provide more pics of that watch? That's subtle. I like that. I just bought a brand new 8926OB for $28.17 on Amazon with Prime Now and a gift card and am interested in that dial on that watch. Would like to see more angles.

David


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I've had my 8926ob for over four years now. I took off the cyclops and threw it on a NATO strap the week after I got it and that's how it remained for all those years. 
My interest in sterile fliegers got me into a sterile dial kick and had me hankering for a sterile dial sub. There were none to be found. The Kiger came close but it still had wording on the dial (not being on the waiting list also made it a no go). I wanted absolutely nothing in terms of branding. So after perusing this thread and the bsht thread I decided it was time to get my hands dirty.

Taped up and ready to grind. 


Invicta logo gone and from polished to brushed (not pro grade brushed but that'll do donkey).



Work done and awaiting strappage. It'll go on one of the natos tomorrow and then I'll get started on making my first leather strap.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^sweet mod uberyk!

I like the explorer vintage hands and maxi dial. Nice touch with the red second hand too. Way to take the plunge. I did the same thing and transitioned from mild watch mods to strap making. For what it's worth, I would argue that the original Wilson Watch Works vintage diver is the ultimate sterile submariner homage (pictured here with self-made strap). After that, a sterile Parnis does pretty well too.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Date wheel are slightly misaligned to the date window of a Tiger dial meant for a DG2813 movement


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^sweet mod uberyk!


Thanks Sonic. I really don't know much about history when it comes to which hands/dials came from which "real" sub models. I went in only thinking I didn't want the snowflake hands or the merc hands (Audi FTW). I wanted to go with the ranger hands at first but raffles only had them in yellow. When I stumbled upon the black and white explorers I figured they'd go well with the overall sterile, minimalist aesthetic. The red second hand was to break up the monotony a bit. Looking at it now, it looks like a cross between a sub and a mondaine/railway. I can dig it.

Rocking the bond nato (not my favorite nato honestly, but more of a symbolic choice for its "maiden" excursion).


Office wrist shot before getting stuck in meetings.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> I am wanting to de-brand this watch, and know I should remove the bezel to be safe while getting the engraving off of the side. I do not plan on changing the bezel insert, so is there any easier way to remove the complete bezel that does not involve potentially destroying the insert? If I am stuck with removing the insert, I have read someone suggest soaking the top of the watch in acetone to loosen the adhesive before prying it off...but I am worried about what that may do to the crystal and the magnifier. Any thoughts?


To follow up on my own post, acetone is definitely the way to go. I pulled the bracelet and the movement off first just to be safe, then put the watch face-down in a small glass dish. I added just enough acetone to submerge the bezel and let it sit for a few minutes to do other things with the watch. When I pulled the watch out of the acetone, I could gently push the bezel loose from the adhesive with almost no effort. I wiped it clean, as well as cleaning the bezel as much as possible before removing it so as not to get the adhesive everywhere.

I picked up a 17044 off of F29 here, which is basically an 8926OB with a better magnifier and round markers all around the dial instead of rectangular ones. I had planned on getting a new dial and hands from Dagaz to de-brand it and perfect the homage look, but before spending almost as much on parts as the watch cost I figured I would try working with what I had. I bought a stock 8926 dial and hand set off of eBay for almost nothing, giving me what I needed to work with. I thought I was being clever, wanting to remove the "Invicta" from the dial and cut the wings off of the second hand. That is, until I started looking at this thread and realized it was done on page one :-d.

While waiting on the acetone to do its job on the bezel, I went about seeing if I could get the "Invicta" text off of the rotor. I started safe with mineral spirits, which did nothing. So, I moved on to using acetone sparingly applied with a fine-tipped paint brush. I was worried about it getting into the movement, so I tried to be very cautious to make sure any acetone stayed on the top of the rotor. Sure enough, just a touch of acetone started to eat the script off! I proceeded carefully, being precise enough that I was able to leave all of the other text unadulterated.

I would definitely recommend making sure you have a dental pick set to get the bezel wire out. I fought with the wire using an exacto knife for longer than I would like to admit before remembering I had a pick set. Once I got the right tool for the job, it was surprisingly easy. With the bezel off I could easily wipe it down a few more times with acetone to get the remaining adhesive off. I really think acetone is a worthwhile investment for this project!

For those of you who do all of the sanding and polishing by hand, you have my admiration. I used a dremel and it still took me a few hours to complete everything. I did hand-sand at the high grits and with the scotch-brite pad to do the final brushing, but I cannot imagine the labor involved in doing the whole process manually. I knocked down the engraving on the side of the case, then tackled sterilizing the perimeter of the case back. I did leave the cross on the end of the crown, as I like it and leaving it polished compliments the polished bezel. The only other marking on the watch is the wings on the dial. I figure they look better than an empty void, they look at least as good as the Dagaz logo would, and I can still claim at least an ounce of honesty in not trying to pass it off as something it is not.

It was getting late by the time I reassembled everything, but I was pretty excited with my accomplishment and decided to work on the watch band anyway. I was planning on putting the watch on my Bond Nato strap, but could not resist the temptation of having the matching bracelet. I sterilized the clasp, but looking at the photo from today I realize I did not finish it out as well as I could have; I will need to spend a few minutes to run a few courses of sand paper over it to get it brushed out and looking proper. That is if I get to it, as I am sure it will get marked up anyway from wearing it. I brushed it out and put it all back together, then crashed for the night. Looking at it today, I am thrilled with it. For well under $100 I have a watch I am smitten with...and of course, here are the pictures:


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

Still tinkering with this mod. Put on a Coke style bezel insert from eBay. Although it was listed as fitting the 8926OB it really DIDN'T. I had to put it in my case back press to bend in the outer edge slightly so it would fit correctly around the outer diameter. That caused the inner edge to lift and the bezel insert now is slightly higher than the flat sapphire crystal I put on ( 30 mm x 2.5 mm).

I see there's some dust on the dial so I need to open it up again.

I'm also waiting on an orange planet ocean style bezel insert from Alpha Watches. Also intrigued by yobokies planet ocean style dial.

I have the Invicta lettering sanded off the side of the case back and partially sanded off the bracelet clasp.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> For those of you who do all of the sanding and polishing by hand, you have my admiration. I used a dremel and it still took me a few hours to complete everything. I did hand-sand at the high grits and with the scotch-brite pad to do the final brushing, but I cannot imagine the labor involved in doing the whole process manually.


I wholly agree with you Josh. I tried the hand file for the side etching and after ten minutes I'd only started to see results on the top of the V. Dremel at low speed and a few minutes later, all gone. In my haste I let the dremel sit on a one or two spots for too long and there is the _slightest _bit of dimpling in those spots. Not super noticeable unless it catches the light just right at specific angles. I debated using the dremel to polish out the finish but decided to go with the brushed finish via red scotch brite.
Great job on yours Josh.


----------



## DDavis002 (Jul 14, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Would you provide more pics of that watch? That's subtle. I like that. I just bought a brand new 8926OB for $28.17 on Amazon with Prime Now and a gift card and am interested in that dial on that watch. Would like to see more angles.
> 
> David


Thanks David,

There was another post well before mine, though I can't find it now that actually inspired this setup. It's a dagaz seventies dial, with the red second hand from dagaz as well. Left the stock hr and min hands for now. There's a slight imperfection on the lume of the second hand, so I'll swap it for one of the others that came with. Might add black Mercedes hands from motor city watchworks at the same time.

EDIT: Apparently pics didnt work on my mobile. Will add pics from Desktop :/


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi there does anyone have a spare red seconds hand that you don't need? Please PM me.  thanks

Oh, it's for the NH35 movement (or equivalent Seiko movement).

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

cfender said:


> Still tinkering with this mod. Put on a Coke style bezel insert from eBay. Although it was listed as fitting the 8926OB it really DIDN'T. I had to put it in my case back press to bend in the outer edge slightly so it would fit correctly around the outer diameter. That caused the inner edge to lift and the bezel insert now is slightly higher than the flat sapphire crystal I put on ( 30 mm x 2.5 mm).
> 
> I see there's some dust on the dial so I need to open it up again.
> 
> ...


good looking combo there. I Want to do the same but with blue/black bezel. I havent found one that isnt a GMT yet though.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hello, long time lurker, first time poster.

I just wrapped up my first mod and thanks to ALL of the advice (yes I read every single page) it was a successful one. I started out with a 9094, swapped the dial and hands for more of a snowflake look, did the usual sanitizing of logos and I'm very happy with the result! Hopefully these pictures show up.

Here it is on the stock bracelet:


And here it is on a mesh bracelet - personally my favorite look for this watch: 


Again thank you to everyone who helped blaze the trail before me, things went pretty smoothly after soaking in all of the advice on this topic.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> In my haste I let the dremel sit on a one or two spots for too long and there is the _slightest _bit of dimpling in those spots..


 Could be you didn't do it for long enough. I can still slightly see the faintest outline of the I in Invicta on mine which looks like a dimple. I was being very conservative with the amount of metal subtracted. With wet+dry 80 grit paper I've made barely any if any difference in over 10 minutes to it so I don't know how you could possibly have the patience to do it like that.

I'm still looking for the right dial. Nothing has been quite right so far. Shame to see the date window on a dg2813 mvmt isn't aligned on this watch. The search continues.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Danbooru said:


> Could be you didn't do it for long enough. I can still slightly see the faintest outline of the I in Invicta on mine which looks like a dimple. I was being very conservative with the amount of metal subtracted. With wet+dry 80 grit paper I've made barely any if any difference in over 10 minutes to it so I don't know how you could possibly have the patience to do it like that.
> 
> I'm still looking for the right dial. Nothing has been quite right so far. Shame to see the date window on a dg2813 mvmt isn't aligned on this watch. The search continues.


It's definitely a balance on the metal removal. I found after a few Invictas that the key was smoothly working over the entire surface all the way through the lugs with the power tool (Dremel or similar) and then balancing removal on the opposite lugs (even though that side isn't branded). You can move fast right down to the end of the letters, but there is definitely no substitute for careful an meticulous sanding through the grits to get that final polish.

A bastard file also really does work much faster than sandpaper if you have one, I've done it both ways, but since the file is flat unlike the sanding drum, you need to move steadily and smoothly across the surface to avoid creating flat spots in the case.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Danbooru said:


> Could be you didn't do it for long enough. I can still slightly see the faintest outline of the I in Invicta on mine which looks like a dimple.


It was my first attempt so anything is possible. But, considering the radius of the dimple is very much in line with the barrel of the dremel, I'm thinking it's def a case of taking off too much rather than not enough.:-d
Well, lesson learned and in any case, I'm going to leave it be. If anyone notices I'll say it's from being bashed into a reef somewhere. As long as they aren't aware of the fact that I can't even swim...


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> For those of you who do all of the sanding and polishing by hand, you have my admiration. I used a dremel and it still took me a few hours to complete everything.


Doing it by hand takes well under an hour. It takes longer if you get impatient though. 



Uberyk said:


> In my haste I let the dremel sit on a one or two spots for too long and there is the _slightest _bit of dimpling in those spots.


Which is why I still feel that a power tool is not the way to do this.



Sonic_driftwood said:


> ... but since the file is flat unlike the sanding drum, you need to move steadily and smoothly across the surface to avoid creating flat spots in the case.


A flat file is closer to matching the curvature of the case than a sanding drum is. The sanding drum is curved, but the wrong way, so it can make indentations, which a flat file can't. The trick with the flat file is to move the point of contact during each stroke of the file, so you're never filing in one spot.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Doing it by hand takes well under an hour. It takes longer if you get impatient though.
> 
> Which is why I still feel that a power tool is not the way to do this.
> 
> A flat file is closer to matching the curvature of the case than a sanding drum is. The sanding drum is curved, but the wrong way, so it can make indentations, which a flat file can't. The trick with the flat file is to move the point of contact during each stroke of the file, so you're never filing in one spot.


I've been psyching myself up for this for a while. Got the dremel, got the file. Think I'm leaning towards using the file. Any other pointers?


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

I used a file and finished off with increasingly finer grades of wet and dry sandpaper, then a polishing compound. Worked a treat. Also, I think it's important to remove the bezel and use a vice.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

justadad said:


> I've been psyching myself up for this for a while. Got the dremel, got the file. Think I'm leaning towards using the file. Any other pointers?


Use the file...
follow these instructions..

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> It's definitely a balance on the metal removal. I found after a few Invictas that the key was smoothly working over the entire surface all the way through the lugs with the power tool (Dremel or similar) and then balancing removal on the opposite lugs (even though that side isn't branded).


Try as I might I can't see the difference in the sides of the case so I'll definitely be leaving it be. Could be because the bezel is hiding the side when looked at top-down.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've decided to do a MilSub 8926.

Bought an Invicta on Amazon the other day for $28 (had a $40 gift card and an additional $20 for using PrimeNow).

Just bought a Raffles MilSub dial ($19.99) and ordering the sword hands from Dagaz ($28).

Already have the black NATO.



















I am leaving the Invicta branding on the case because I don't want to pass this off as a true Rolex. I love the 5517 and unless I win the lottery, this is as close as I will get to owning one. It honors the actual 21,600bph like the original model.

Am I crazy for doing this?

I need a 60 minute MilSub bezel insert, too.

David


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I would probably try and find on unbranded dial.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I've decided to do a MilSub 8926.
> 
> Bought an Invicta on Amazon the other day for $28 (had a $40 gift card and an additional $20 for using PrimeNow).
> 
> ...


PM Sent...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Randy. Some great information you sent me. I appreciated it greatly. 


David


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

idvsego said:


> I would probably try and find on unbranded dial.


Yeah, and I'd remove that picture of the branded dial before the mods remove your entire post.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have never seen the yellow rotor, just received from amazon...........


----------



## Charlie48 (Jun 10, 2014)

Are you referring to the yellow rotor?


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> Yeah, and I'd remove that picture of the branded dial before the mods remove your entire post.


There's a post a while back where someone put a genuine tag heuer dial in it. What's actually the line here? If you put a genuine dial in is it ok? What if you're just using it to franken your old busted watch?

Or is the rule being broken here that the dial itself is a fake Rolex dial and not that it's being put in a watch? What if you replace your old rolex dial in a rolex with one of those?

unrelated I loved your black lagoon article and I did the same thing with milliput epoxy resin to press the crystal (with an orange squeezer though!)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Danbooru said:


> There's a post a while back where someone put a genuine tag heuer dial in it. What's actually the line here? If you put a genuine dial in is it ok? What if you're just using it to franken your old busted watch?
> 
> Or is the rule being broken here that the dial itself is a fake Rolex dial and not that it's being put in a watch? What if you replace your old rolex dial in a rolex with one of those?
> 
> unrelated I loved your black lagoon article and I did the same thing with milliput epoxy resin to press the crystal (with an orange squeezer though!)


I am curious too. If I plainly state that the watch is NOT a (insert brand name here) and don't remove the Invicta branding, what's the beef? And if it is an aftermarket dial, too?

I'm sure I'll get flagged for this....and I will go back an re-read the rules to make sure.

Not trying to dupe anyone at all. This is for my personal use only.

David


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Danbooru said:


> There's a post a while back where someone put a genuine tag heuer dial in it. What's actually the line here? If you put a genuine dial in is it ok? What if you're just using it to franken your old busted watch?
> 
> Or is the rule being broken here that the dial itself is a fake Rolex dial and not that it's being put in a watch? What if you replace your old rolex dial in a rolex with one of those?
> 
> unrelated I loved your black lagoon article and I did the same thing with milliput epoxy resin to press the crystal (with an orange squeezer though!)


If it's made by the company with the name on it, it's genuine. No problems. Do what you want with it...put it in a Bagelsport if you must. It's fine because it's not fake, meaning it is what it says it is even if it's just used as a part.

Branded dials printed in factories that don't make them for the actual company = not good. Copyright violations, bootlegging, etc. Doesn't matter if you put it in your real AP or not. It's either actually made by AP or it's fake.

Not too complicated. But the forum rules apply even if you aren't trying to make money off of it.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Danbooru said:


> Try as I might I can't see the difference in the sides of the case so I'll definitely be leaving it be. Could be because the bezel is hiding the side when looked at top-down.


If you did well there may be no difference. I usually finish both sides anyway (either brushed or polished) just because you won't have the same factory finish otherwise. Unless you are REALLY good at buffing out the finish, in which case nice job and carry on!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> If it's made by the company with the name on it, it's genuine. No problems. Do what you want with it...put it in a Bagelsport if you must. It's fine because it's not fake, meaning it is what it says it is even if it's just used as a part.
> 
> Branded dials printed in factories that don't make them for the actual company = not good. Copyright violations, bootlegging, etc. Doesn't matter if you put it in your real AP or not. It's either actually made by AP or it's fake.
> 
> Not too complicated. But the forum rules apply even if you aren't trying to make money off of it.


I still don't like mismatched branded dials, genuine or not. I wouldn't put a BMW hood on a pinto even if it fit. Not my thing.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is a photo tutorial on removing the invicta logo from your watch. It is a picture heavy post. If you comment please do not repost all the pics as it will make a very lengthy thread&#8230;

Put your case in the vice. Pad your vice with wood or nylon blocks.



Use your file. Keep it clean by using a wire brush on the file every now and then.






The letters will disappear fairly quickly.




I start sanding with 220 grit wet/dry sand paper in a block.






Go one direction then another until all the lines from the file are gone.




Move to a finer grit. I use 400 do it the same way as the 200 grit.





Now a finer grit. I use 600.




Now 800.



And the last time with 1500. 

That is 1500 grit not 150



Now a buff with the dremel.





Do not go on to the next grit if you can see dimples or dips or lines from the previous grit or the file. Use the 220 to sand away the marks from the file, use the 400 to get rid of the marks from the 220, use the 600 grit to get rid of the marks from the 400 and so on. If you move on to the next grit too quickly you will have lines that will not go away with the next grit. Don't get in a hurry. Even if I am going to have a brushed finish I do all this through the 1500 grit and polish with the dremel. Then I use a green 3m scratch pad to do the brushed finish. It will look better if you do this rather than stopping at 400 or something.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

We can do the edges too...

Knife sharpener...






Now sand lightly with 800 then 1500grit


Now buff...


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Is that a work-related injury on your right thumb? Putting your body on the line for your craft...


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

It all comes down to this: did the branded and licensed company that the part appears to be make and sell the part?

Yes- then they made the money they sought to make. 

No- then they are losing money that is due them. 

If it is a gen part but the company didn't sell it (ie. it was stolen from the factory before entering the marketplace) then you wouldn't want that either right? It amounts to about the same thing. 

It's that easy.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

JAndrewC said:


> Is that a work-related injury on your right thumb? Putting your body on the line for your craft...


 Blood, Sweat, and Tears in every watch I build.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Blood, Sweat, and Tears in every watch I build.


Awesome modworks Randy!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Any recommendations on an oyster style bracelet with solid end links that will fit the 8926?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I am drawing a blank searching for an answer- Is the keyless stem removal system in the Miyota 8215 movement reliable or am I better off unthreading the crown from the stem? I see information about other movements, but not so much on this one. If unthreading the crown is the best option, did Invicta use thread-lock or glue as a general rule? Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

jzoo said:


> I am drawing a blank searching for an answer- Is the keyless stem removal system in the Miyota 8215 movement reliable or am I better off unthreading the crown from the stem? I see information about other movements, but not so much on this one. If unthreading the crown is the best option, did Invicta use thread-lock or glue as a general rule? Thank you very much for your help.


 8215 is a nice movement. You can pull the stem without worry. I always pull it in the time setting mode. DG3804B is one I would unscrew the crown on. Normally the crown is held on with some sort of thread locker. What I have seen is white thread locker, could be glue. When I reassemble I use blue lock tight. Do not use red. However with the Miyota movement that is moot.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you rbesass. The warning about red locktite is always good.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Checking in. Thanks to rbesass excellent tutorial, I went back and rectified the sins of my dremeling. Much happier now. I reseated the hands and swapped out the bezel insert which I had varnished to give it a nice gloss finish. It is joined by my Benarus Moray which I absolutely adore.

I have a worn and wound 20mm strap coming which I think will elevate this one into the stratosphere.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Checking in. Thanks to rbesass excellent tutorial, I went back and rectified the sins of my dremeling. Much happier now. I reseated the hands and swapped out the bezel insert which I had varnished to give it a nice gloss finish. It is joined by my Benarus Moray which I absolutely adore.
> 
> I have a worn and wound 20mm strap coming which I think will elevate this one into the stratosphere.


Looks Great!!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

finally got to the strap last night. Def not the most meticulous piece but hey, gotta start and learn somewhere right?



Lessons learned, always cut from the good side of the leather and try to keep the cutting tool at 90deg throughout. Hardest part for me was getting the taper, you can tell the taper isn't even on each side. Trying to taper off 1MM on each side is pretty damn challenging with just a rotary cutter and xacto. I'm going to have to research more on that.

My second attempt came out cleaner (wife saw mine and wanted one for her watch).


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks good Uberyk, especially the second one. Where did you source the leather?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Uberyk said:


>


I've been staring at this bezel for a few minutes now and I don't quite see how it's supposed to work. A reverse running timer, but not quite a countdown either. I'm flummoxed here. How do you use it? I'm sure there's a simple solution that should just jump right out at me but now I'm just tired!!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Looks good Uberyk, especially the second one. Where did you source the leather?


Thanks poison. I'm almost tempted to make another of the first one for myself in the hopes that each one will be better than the last. But I'll most likely make one for myself out of the navy leather first. Leather pieces are Horween CXL scraps off ebay. If you want bulk lots, there are some mfrs that sell off their leather scraps in bundles on their websites. I was going to go that route but decided to give ebay a shot as I really didn't need to start off with a ten pound sack of leather scraps.



justadad said:


> I've been staring at this bezel for a few minutes now and I don't quite see how it's supposed to work. A reverse running timer, but not quite a countdown either. I'm flummoxed here. How do you use it? I'm sure there's a simple solution that should just jump right out at me but now I'm just tired!!


I believe it's supposed to be a countdown timer as you mentioned:
How to Read a Watch Bezel - Gear Patrol

That being said, it's a Nixon. My wife and I each got one years ago when we didn't know any better. 
At least hers isn't insanely gaudy at 42mm.
I got this behemoth:







51mm
You know, really big watches were like so friggin cool back then.
I wear it now and then when I feel the need to hang out with high school kids.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Just because I haven't posted (or worn) it in a while ... a picture I took after shutting down yesterday:










Invicta 8926OB, logo removed, new bezel insert, Dagaz dial and hands, brushed bracelet.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Thanks poison. I'm almost tempted to make another of the first one for myself in the hopes that each one will be better than the last. But I'll most likely make one for myself out of the navy leather first. Leather pieces are Horween CXL scraps off ebay. If you want bulk lots, there are some mfrs that sell off their leather scraps in bundles on their websites. I was going to go that route but decided to give ebay a shot as I really didn't need to start off with a ten pound sack of leather scraps.
> 
> I believe it's supposed to be a countdown timer as you mentioned:
> How to Read a Watch Bezel - Gear Patrol
> ...


But.... I am confused as well.. The bezel numbers goes counter clockwise. Oh wait.. I know, the bezel markings tell how many minutes left till the next hour  it's a countdown timer.. Or something like that. (Lol, missed your link on how to read bezels)

Back to the topic, bought my second invicta, I like it as it is right now


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> finally got to the strap last night. Def not the most meticulous piece but hey, gotta start and learn somewhere right?
> 
> Lessons learned, always cut from the good side of the leather and try to keep the cutting tool at 90deg throughout. Hardest part for me was getting the taper, you can tell the taper isn't even on each side. Trying to taper off 1MM on each side is pretty damn challenging with just a rotary cutter and xacto. I'm going to have to research more on that ]


Very awesome! The pros seem to use a metal die that stamps out the straps on one chunk. Those of us who go the x-acto route have to be more careful. I've seen some U tube videos where the strap maker was using a clear plastic pattern to decide which piece to use and then act as a guide for the knife. I haven't tried that yet, but I made a template out of carefully cut and then perfectly straightened 1/4" plywood. The plywood also acts as a rest to keep the blade at 90 to the surface. If you find some cool new ways, let me know!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> I believe it's supposed to be a countdown timer as you mentioned:
> How to Read a Watch Bezel - Gear Patrol


Thanks! I knew it had to be a simple solution. I'm just so accustomed to using my standard Sub timer bezel for both timing and countdown that I succumbed to mental flatulence!!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

fmadrid said:


> But.... I am confused as well.. The bezel numbers goes counter clockwise. Oh wait.. I know, the bezel markings tell how many minutes left till the next hour  it's a countdown timer.. Or something like that. (Lol, missed your link on how to read bezels)
> 
> Back to the topic, bought my second invicta, I like it as it is right now


What bracelet is that?

David


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> David


i was thinking the same thing. The endlink seems way to deep to be the stock bracelet.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> i was thinking the same thing. The endlink seems way to deep to be the stock bracelet.


Not just that, the end link is a Rollie style end link. Those are hard to find that fit this watch. I don't like the stock ones. Want a solid one that looks like this one. The stock one uses hollow end links. Those look like SEL.

David


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Not just that, the end link is a Rollie style end link. Those are hard to find that fit this watch. I don't like the stock ones. Want a solid one that looks like this one. The stock one uses hollow end links. Those look like SEL.
> 
> David


Hi! This bracelet came off a Bagelsport Sub. Yup I like its style especially the 20 to 16mm taper compared to the stock 8926 which only tapers to 18mm I think. Well it doesnt have a solid end link though. If I remember it correctly, watchgecko has this kind of bracelet...and there are others too.. Van/Watchhawk? I remember you having a nice bracelet for your 8926 hulk?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone had any luck with a 60 minute track bezel insert for the 8926OB bezel? Building a 5517 homage and need that done. 

Thanks in advance. 


David


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

New shoes.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't believe I waited that long to actually do it.
Brushed the middle section of the bracelet.
Soooo effin easy I couldn't believe it.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Hi everyone, I want to do a mod with my 8926. How would I get rid of the red dagaz emblem on the majority of their dials? I just don't like it. I had a Thunderbolt and thought I could live with it, but ended up flipping it.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

ventura said:


> Hi everyone, I want to do a mod with my 8926. How would I get rid of the red dagaz emblem on the majority of their dials? I just don't like it. I had a Thunderbolt and thought I could live with it, but ended up flipping it.


Why not just buy on from yobokies ?


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Yeah I know but not as much choice especially for crown at three and he is quite expensive in comparison.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

poisonwazthecure said:


> New shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes, worn and wound model 2 "color 8". I really like the combo.

I hear you on the mod bug. I want to get another 8926. I already have the silver dagaz dial and sword hands. I also have a blue bezel insert.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Yes, worn and wound model 2 "color 8". I really like the combo.
> 
> I hear you on the mod bug. I want to get another 8926. I already have the silver dagaz dial and sword hands. I also have a blue bezel insert.


Love silver dagaz dial! I will sell all of my mods and most of my others before this one.


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Love silver dagaz dial! I will sell all of my mods and most of my others before this one.


That is one gorgeous mod imo.

I'm waiting on parts to start moding my 8926, Dagaz silver BB and silver sword hands. Pretty basic probably but will set me of into the watchmodding hobby.

Saw some other thread, or this. That Soki cade back fits 8926 and shaves OS a mm or so on thickness. Anyone done it and are pleased with the result? 
WR out the window or is it splash safe?

Thanks for a inspiring thread! 
Peace.

Sent using a cool device


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

rawall said:


> That is one gorgeous mod imo.
> 
> I'm waiting on parts to start moding my 8926, Dagaz silver BB and silver sword hands. Pretty basic probably but will set me of into the watchmodding hobby.
> 
> ...


It's safe. Original crystal in place, original crown and stem in place, original case back gasket with case back screwed down tight. I tend not to trust my mods because I use a hand wrench on the case backs, but common sense says they should still be WR to original rating as long as the gaskets are still good and in the right spot.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Yes, worn and wound model 2 "color 8". I really like the combo.
> 
> I hear you on the mod bug. I want to get another 8926. I already have the silver dagaz dial and sword hands. I also have a blue bezel insert.


Yeah, I'm debating what to do, another 8926 or get Tiger Concept 5508 custom.
8926 would prob be cheaper but involves more work on sterilizing the case. TC comes sans logo and crown guard and brushed to begin with and you get a dome sapphire. I really love the shape of the 5508. Will probably end up getting one with a sterile 369 dial as an early birthday present to myself.

After about a week of running the flat maxi dial and explorer hands I needed to change it. I think the 8926 chapter ring is too deep for such a flat dial. The skinny explorer hands on top just made it worse I think. I wanted minimal but it ended up looking almost cheap and toyish the more I looked at it. 
The new dial with the raised markers and black sword hands were a great compromise I thought, minimal and stealthy without being dimensionless.
Alas the joy was short lived as it's now awaiting repair. Woke up this morning to find the minute hand bumping the hour hand. Seems like the lume is peeling off the back of the minute hand and hanging down, getting stuck on the hour hand. Hoping to get it replaced without hassle.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Jay at Motor City is great to work with. Emailed him the issue I had with the minute hand and he's having a new set dropped in the mail the next day. 
For now I've "fixed" the minute hand just so I can wear the watch as I'm really liking the look.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone know what happened to Kurtyiu on the bay? He was a good source for bezel inserts but doesn't appear to be selling anything at the moment....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> Anyone know what happened to Kurtyiu on the bay? He was a good source for bezel inserts but doesn't appear to be selling anything at the moment....


I had the exact same question. Glad I'm not the only one.

David


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> Anyone know what happened to Kurtyiu on the bay? He was a good source for bezel inserts but doesn't appear to be selling anything at the moment....





Dec1968 said:


> I had the exact same question. Glad I'm not the only one.
> 
> David


Is the seller from HK? If so, I dont know. I wanted to buy another insert from that seller as his is spot on and already has the adhesive on.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ that's damn sexy. Nice work as always, man!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


Which dial is this? I like the raised elements.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Which dial is this? I like the raised elements.


Invicta 7041


Amazon pic.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Thanks.


Hey does the date window for the tiger-concepts dial line up with the nh35a movement? Also what dial is on the left?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

You have to clip the dial feet and use dial dots to attach the dial. The window lines up. The watch I did was not an 8926 it is a 7041. The watch below is an 8926 with yobokies dial.


----------



## tkd2bjj (Feb 11, 2013)

Have been enjoying the thread and seeing all the great work.
Have two 8926's one with the Miyota (pictured) and the Seiko (Stock - for now) movements.
Ordered a black/silver BB dial from Dagaz and can hardly wait for it to get here.
Planning (for now anyway) on using the OEM hands with a wing clip on the watch pictured.
Have removed the cyclops and de-branded the case.

Thinking of a BB tribute with my Seiko. Where are you guys purchasing the red bezel inserts currently? Haven't seen any on the bay.

Been thinking of a Sinn style diver project as well. Will have to wait for another 8926 to make it's way home first though.

Thanks in advance,

Rob.


----------



## tkd2bjj (Feb 11, 2013)

just saw this and thought some might be intersted in making their own straps:

diy project: leather watchstrap | Design*Sponge


----------



## tkd2bjj (Feb 11, 2013)

Some Detail:

Crystal
Seiko NH35A 30mm

Miyota 30.5mm

Miyota Movement = DG2813

Bezel Insert Rolex type 16610


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

A big thanks to all who posted pics/tutorials, and secrets you guys know who you are.

I built this to wear at work, it will see lots of abuse from water, chemicals, heat and abrasions from all sorts of materials. The Ploprof is my grail and I love milsubs so I tried for a hybrid diver milsub submariner homage?

I basically removed the engraving from the side and crown and then put a brushed finish on everything, including the bezel and even the notches in the bezel with a small pyramid file.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

That Rolesy bezel insert will start losing paint very soon. I'd clear coat it. I have bought several of their bezel inserts and the only one that flakes paint is the one with the red triangle.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

rbesass said:


> That Rolesy bezel insert will start losing paint very soon. I'd clear coat it. I have bought several of their bezel inserts and the only one that flakes paint is the one with the red triangle.


Thanks for the heads up, I have a can of clearcoat for use on a new one if this one doesn't hold up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

I just finished another mod. This time is for a friend. I wanted to tackle the crown guard but I couldn't remove the tube. I did it anyway, very carefully!!!!! It worked out pretty well. 
I was rushing a bit on the logo removing when it came to sanding and polishing. It shows some fine lines on where the logo was and also where the crown guard was. I will let him decide if he wants the case brushed or just leave it as is. Honestly, it doesn't look too bad. 
I also accidentally cracked the crystal when I was pressing it back on..... I didn't have to remove the cyclop after all 

So here's the final product.

Stock 8926OB
Single dome crystal off the bay
Raffle 369 gilt dial
Seiko hands
Aftermarket coke insert off the bay
Crown guard removed but left some bevel 
Case logo removed
Bracelet brushed 
Bracelet logo removed























































Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## sting ray (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all, some great mods here well done to all. I have a 8926 watch and wish to mod it. I have contacted dagaz to enquire as to which hands, dial and crystals will fit. He must be very busy and has not replied yet and I was hoping some one could help me. I am looking at the snowflake hands and sapphire crystal with no cyclops, a blue bezel insert and a suitable dial to fit as well. Any help would be great.

cheers

al


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

His listing show which movements the dials and hands fit, I believe. None of his bezel inserts will work with the invicta.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

sting ray said:


> Hi all, some great mods here well done to all. I have a 8926 watch and wish to mod it. I have contacted dagaz to enquire as to which hands, dial and crystals will fit. He must be very busy and has not replied yet and I was hoping some one could help me. I am looking at the snowflake hands and sapphire crystal with no cyclops, a blue bezel insert and a suitable dial to fit as well. Any help would be great.
> 
> cheers
> 
> al


If you have the NH35 8926 then anything on his site that mentions 3:00 seiko dial or seiko hands should fit.
I think the majority of Seiko hands all use the same diameter sizing. Dial wise anything in the 28mm-29mm range should fit fine. Dial feet may not always line up exactly but they can be easily removed and dial dots used instead.
Not too sure on crystal and insert sizes though.
Good luck.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

cyberwarhol said:


> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


very nice. starting to dig the gilt dials more and more.


----------



## hockeyandbeers (Aug 4, 2015)

So, how interchangeable are invicta bezels? Would a replacement bezel advertised for a 9937 model for an 8926? 

I also don't know really where to find replacement dials, bezels and hands outside ebay, so any help/direction would be great


----------



## threeglasses (Aug 7, 2015)

rbesass said:


> You have to clip the dial feet and use dial dots to attach the dial. The window lines up. The watch I did was not an 8926 it is a 7041. The watch below is an 8926 with yobokies dial.


What bezel is that? really digging the texture


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Goodmorning everyone.
I am Enrico from Milan (Italy ;-)) and I joined yesterday in this wonderful forum.
This is my first post and I would like to introduce my mod of the versatile Invicta 8926.

The first one, with Miyota movement:
















The first change involved the replacement of the insert, raised the Cyclops lens and I brushed the central link of the bracelet, here's the result:









Then I replaced the dial, taken from Dagaz to which I had to remove the pins, hands series of Motorcity, the only ones I've found compatible Miyota, another insert taken on ebay, lifted written on watch case and the symbol of the crown:









In the end, since I was not fully satisfied, and using it in the meantime it was a little spoiled, I reworked the case raising his shoulders, I replaced the crown with a new one and I put a new glass:

























Thank you for your attention.
As soon as possible I will present the second modified.

P.S. I apologize for my bad English (helped by google translator).


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

threeglasses said:


> What bezel is that? really digging the texture


He machines those himself


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> I just finished another mod. This time is for a friend. I wanted to tackle the crown guard but I couldn't remove the tube. I did it anyway, very carefully!!!!! It worked out pretty well.
> I was rushing a bit on the logo removing when it came to sanding and polishing. It shows some fine lines on where the logo was and also where the crown guard was. I will let him decide if he wants the case brushed or just leave it as is. Honestly, it doesn't look too bad.
> I also accidentally cracked the crystal when I was pressing it back on..... I didn't have to remove the cyclop after all
> 
> ...


Click Here----------------> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/replace-crown-tube-invicta-8926-a-1676858.html


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

hockeyandbeers said:


> So, how interchangeable are invicta bezels? Would a replacement bezel advertised for a 9937 model for an 8926?
> 
> I also don't know really where to find replacement dials, bezels and hands outside ebay, so any help/direction would be great


Take a look here also:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/invicta-8926-facts-figures-thread-1061603.html

The Crystal for the Seiko Monster fits nicely by the way at 30.0mm.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

That's a nice mod Enrico  and your english is fine.

Here's mine. Just a dial swap.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

fmadrid said:


> That's a nice mod Enrico  and your english is fine.
> 
> Here's mine. Just a dial swap.


I've been thinking about this exact mod, do you remember which diameter dial you ordered? I was thinking the 28mm...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Falco 67 said:


> Goodmorning everyone.
> I am Enrico from Milan (Italy ;-)) and I joined yesterday in this wonderful forum.
> This is my first post and I would like to introduce my mod of the versatile Invicta 8926.
> 
> ...


Seriously fine work!

David


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Click Here----------------> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/replace-crown-tube-invicta-8926-a-1676858.html


Noted!! I will try that for my next mod when the CDN $ gets better......

Seriously it was a lot harder with the tube in place.......

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

fmadrid said:


> That's a nice mod Enrico  and your english is fine.
> 
> Here's mine. Just a dial swap.


Thank you very much, yours is also very nice.



Dec1968 said:


> Seriously fine work!
> 
> David


Many thanks to you.
I forgot to say that it was my first modded watch and lasted about 6 months (starting in 2014).

Now I would like to introduce the second 8926, this time OB, with movement NH35:
















Also this watch will undergo more than one change as they pass the time.
Meanwhile, you will see the first two interventions:

1) raised Cyclops lens, dial Dagaz, hours and minutes hands Seiko SKX, second hand Invicta 12127
















This configuration, it was just a test, I really like and will take up to a future project.

But now we come to the second step, the one for which I purchased the first parts:
2) dial and hands Dagaz, steel bracelet from Amazon, at the moment only brushed sides






























In September I would mount a sapphire crystal, maybe replace the ring complete with a ceramic insert (if I found it) and eventual processing of the case, with raising the "crown guards" ;-).
Have a nice day, Enrico.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

120 said:


> I've been thinking about this exact mod, do you remember which diameter dial you ordered? I was thinking the 28mm...


Hi! This dial is 28mm and glossy.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Curious if anyone would be available to source something out maybe? Midwest located? Was thinking of a "batman" possibly


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Just messing around with extra parts...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Just messing around with extra parts...


Where did you get the bezel insert? I've been looking everywhere for one.

David


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Where did you get the bezel insert? I've been looking everywhere for one.
> 
> David


It is a 5517 bezel insert. It is too small for the bezel. I took black paint and painted the inside of the bezel then glued the insert onto the bezel. Looks good from a distance but upon close inspection you can see a gap. 
ebay Bezel Insert for Rolex Submariner Military 5517 Black Top Quality | eBay


----------



## tkd2bjj (Feb 11, 2013)

First Mod Results on my Myiota. Sterile Case/band, wing clip second hand, & Dagaz dial. I'm very pleased and something I've wanted to do since I got the watch.
Still deciding what direction I'll go on the one with the Seiko movement...


----------



## hockeyandbeers (Aug 4, 2015)

120 said:


> Take a look here also:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/invicta-8926-facts-figures-thread-1061603.html
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information. Very helpful. If I'm reading right, a lot of the parts from the SKX007/009 and the 8926 will fit (dial, crystal, inner bezel, hands etc.).

Is that correct or am I reading it wrong?

Thanks again


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

hockeyandbeers said:


> Thank you for this information. Very helpful. If I'm reading right, a lot of the parts from the SKX007/009 and the 8926 will fit (dial, crystal, inner bezel, hands etc.).
> 
> Is that correct or am I reading it wrong?
> 
> Thanks again


Actually, only the dial and hands are similar. Also, the dial on the 007/009 is made for the 4:00 stem position so it will need some modification to work with the 8926. The simplest thing to do is source a seiko dial that is designed for the 3:00 stem position.

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/category/610630?page=1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


Nice! I feel like you're just taunting us at this point  lol


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

#bigcrownthursday

All I have to show... so far...


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

My latest:










2nd mod with this dial, can't seem to decide...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> #bigcrownthursday
> 
> All I have to show... so far...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

dhp178 said:


> Nice! I feel like you're just taunting us at this point  lol


Maybe just a little...


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Maybe just a little...


Hahaha touché! I can't decide if I want a batman dial bezel or a maroonish one!! But I have to find someone first....


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Really like this bezel !!!


----------



## threeglasses (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey do you guys think there is any way to cleanly remove the crown guards without ruining the watch's water tightness? It seems like everyone removes the crown's threading which must mess with how waterproof the watch is. I'd love this watch to still work for some swimming!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

threeglasses said:


> Hey do you guys think there is any way to cleanly remove the crown guards without ruining the watch's water tightness? It seems like everyone removes the crown's threading which must mess with how waterproof the watch is. I'd love this watch to still work for some swimming!


 That tube is just pressed in. If you don't damage the tube when you remove it and you glue it back in it should still be waterproof. I have done several of these and I have never had an issue with water resistance. I don't shower with a watch on and I have not swam with it on. However I normally test the case in a glass of water and don't have any issues. I may take one of my watches in and have it tested but I don't feel like it is necessary.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

threeglasses said:


> Hey do you guys think there is any way to cleanly remove the crown guards without ruining the watch's water tightness? It seems like everyone removes the crown's threading which must mess with how waterproof the watch is. I'd love this watch to still work for some swimming!


I didn't remove the stem tube on mine. I just covered it in masking tape so I would see if I was starting to rub on it and filed carefully. It worked out fine.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Just had some flat light in the garden...


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's my 1st attempt at a modification.

This is a Titanium 0420 with a NH35A movement.

First, I ground the "INVICTA" off of the side of the case.








Then I Removed the "Invicta" from the Clasp. Also brushed polished center links to make the whole piece "matte"








Then I got brave and opend the case and removed the crown. No big deal for some of you, but for me this was huge! With mounting confidence, I removed the "Invicta" from the dial. Two very small dimples remain but I can't see them unless I REALLY look for them. I was going to try to get another dial for this and go real deep on the mod, but I can't find the proper size dial anywhere. All of them are 28.5mm This one is 30-31mm.

While I had it out of the case, I clipped the wings off of the second hand. The hands came loose from the posts during this process, and it was a huge pain in the rear to get them back on and aligned properly, AND get the date to roll over when it is supposed to. Let me tell you THAT was a real trial and error deal! I finally have it all as perfect as my tool kit will allow. A proper hand removal and install tool would have made this a lot easier! Thanks to everyone on the forum for keeping me interested and motivated to try a modest mod for myself. Gonna buy a 8926 off the bay and try a dial install on it!








Here it is in the wild


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Mine, Dagaz hands and dial on a perilon strap


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

ctlawyer said:


> Mine, Dagaz hands and dial on a perilon strap
> View attachment 5015193


This is a look I am strongly considering emulating. I don't have anything like it in my rotation.


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Go for it! The case is all wrong, but I get a Doxa feel from the dial and hands. I didn't have anything quite like it either, and have received many compliments. I have a domed acrylic crystal for it too, but am a bit worried about water resistance. We'll see. Good luck.


----------



## frimmy (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey guys been lurking this thread for a while - I finally bit the bullet and attempted an 8926 build. I tried to go for the aesthetics of a Milgauss 6541 and pretty happy with the results! Details below:


Milgauss insert from Raffles
Seventies dial from Dagaz
Dauphine hands from dunnos9427 (eBay) - the lume matches the colour and intensity of the Dagaz dial which is great!
Milgauss second hand from yokobies - it's orange and doesn't really match the colour scheme, but looks good nonetheless 
Domed AR sapphire crystal from crystaltimes

All in all a great experience - not as hard as I thought it would be! Thanks for posting all your great mods and inspiring me to try it for myself!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ righteous mod! Closest I've ever seen to the original look, which would be tough to reproduce any more faithfully than this. Love it!


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey all, I am going to order some new hands for the 0420 fitted with NH35A. I have been doing some reading and see that in setting the second hand on the post, on some movements, it is necessary to support the center wheel. Can anyone with experience in this area guide me? Is it necessary with the Nh35A, and if so, how do you do it. 

I ordered a proper plunger tool to make it a simpler affair. My last go with tweezers was abismal. I did not fool with the second hand last time so I have no knowledge here.

Thanks all.

S1


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

sharc1 said:


> Hey all, I am going to order some new hands for the 0420 fitted with NH35A. I have been doing some reading and see that in setting the second hand on the post, on some movements, it is necessary to support the center wheel. Can anyone with experience in this area guide me? Is it necessary with the Nh35A, and if so, how do you do it.
> 
> I ordered a proper plunger tool to make it a simpler affair. My last go with tweezers was abismal. I did not fool with the second hand last time so I have no knowledge here.
> 
> ...


I would support it anyway. I did all mine with the movement flat on my desk. That way, the canon pin is not able to be pushed down while I am placing the second hand in place.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you, I didn't know if that would be enough to support it now I have a good idea of what to do.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Is there a tutorial somewhere about how to drill the lug holes? Can I do it with homy tools?


----------



## frimmy (Apr 4, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> ^ righteous mod! Closest I've ever seen to the original look, which would be tough to reproduce any more faithfully than this. Love it!


Thanks heaps! Would have been great if I could find a no-date dial of the same style, but absolutely love wearing this every day!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Quick Simple and Cheap Mod*

8926/NH35: $30 Ebay
Domed Crystal: $7.50 Esslinger
Hands: $7.00 ($4 for the hour and minute set, $3 for the second) Otto Frei. *see comments re: Otto Frei hands
Bezel Insert: $8.00 Ebay
Band: $8.00 Ebay

*Otto Frei has a decent selection of hands, but have had some difficulty fitting them to the .90/1.50 Seiko Movements.
On the last two sets of hands, the minute hand was loose and required some work to get it to fit tight on the post.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

joefri187 said:


> *Otto Frei has a decent selection of hands, but have had some difficulty fitting them to the .90/1.50 Seiko Movements.
> On the last two sets of hands, the minute hand was loose and required some work to get it to fit tight on the post.


Nice looking mod. I've had the same issue w/ Esslinger hands. Our problem is that Seiko hand sizes are really .88/1.50. Either give the minute hole a little squeeze or buy from yobokies or Jake.

Cheers, Scott


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Here's mine with new shoes.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Damn. I knew it was too good to be true that I could buy the hands from O/E. Problem is jake and Harold don't have baton hands. Grrr. What's the easiest way to close up the minute hand? I mangled the last one I tried.



tslewisz said:


> joefri187 said:
> 
> 
> > *Otto Frei has a decent selection of hands, but have had some difficulty fitting them to the .90/1.50 Seiko Movements.
> ...


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

svorkoetter said:


> The spring is, well, springy, so you should be able to push the bezel to one side to enlarge the gap.
> 
> Keep in mind that this gap is the only way the spring could have gotten in there in the first place.


Finally circling back to this. I can't seem to get anything into the gap between the case and bezel. The smallest dental pic and flathead screwdrivers are just too thick to get in there. This Seamaster homage isn't going to come out the way I want if I can't get this blasted bezel loose. Any additional tips?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Finally circling back to this. I can't seem to get anything into the gap between the case and bezel. The smallest dental pic and flathead screwdrivers are just too thick to get in there. This Seamaster homage isn't going to come out the way I want if I can't get this blasted bezel loose. Any additional tips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is the bezel you have to pry off. It is easily bent by prying. People have done it successfully but I'd take it to a watch maker they have the correct tool that gets under it in 4 places and it will pop off. Re-attaching is quite a bit easier than getting it off.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Finally circling back to this. I can't seem to get anything into the gap between the case and bezel. The smallest dental pic and flathead screwdrivers are just too thick to get in there. This Seamaster homage isn't going to come out the way I want if I can't get this blasted bezel loose. Any additional tips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure the vintage of that one. Some older Invictas do not have the retaining spring and unidirectional click bezel wire and instead sit on a retaining ring that sits against the case and has a raised notch for the unidirectional click action. These are pried off from the base and cannot be accessed through the top. Again, I can't tell if that is the case for yours or not, Rusty.

EDIT: obviously should have read rbessas tip first, which is spot on. I've managed mine with a couple jewelers screwdrivers from my "cheapies" bin and a case opener...but you can really ding the case that way too. I had to refinish the brushed steel on mine after I muffed it all up prying the bezel off.


----------



## threeglasses (Aug 7, 2015)

So with everyone encouragement I'm pretty tempted to scrape my guards off the watch. However If I did this I would want a smaller crown to fit the watch better. Has anyone had any luck replacing the crown with a completely different crown? I've been looking around and it seems like people have a hard time finding the proper size and end up taking parts to a lathe!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Jtragic said:


> Damn. I knew it was too good to be true that I could buy the hands from O/E. Problem is jake and Harold don't have baton hands. Grrr. What's the easiest way to close up the minute hand? I mangled the last one I tried.


On the underside of the hand is a ridge from the hole being punched. I used my tweezers to close it up a bit.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

I used a similar method but had to be a little more aggressive. Used two opposing screwdrivers pressing inward working my way around the hole. I had to go at it a couple of times until I got it down to the right size


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Not sure the vintage of that one. Some older Invictas do not have the retaining spring and unidirectional click bezel wire and instead sit on a retaining ring that sits against the case and has a raised notch for the unidirectional click action. These are pried off from the base and cannot be accessed through the top. Again, I can't tell if that is the case for yours or not, Rusty.
> 
> EDIT: obviously should have read rbessas tip first, which is spot on. I've managed mine with a couple jewelers screwdrivers from my "cheapies" bin and a case opener...but you can really ding the case that way too. I had to refinish the brushed steel on mine after I muffed it all up prying the bezel off.


I have the same case on one of my watches and had to use the razor blade method on that one. Be patient and careful and it'll work.


----------



## hockeyandbeers (Aug 4, 2015)

Last question I promise (for now). Let's say there is a dial that I really like, but won't fit an 8926. Diameter it fits the casing, what can I do? 

Do I have to file anything off the back, or can I just fit it with dial dots and put it on?

Thanks


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

threeglasses said:


> So with everyone encouragement I'm pretty tempted to scrape my guards off the watch. However If I did this I would want a smaller crown to fit the watch better. Has anyone had any luck replacing the crown with a completely different crown? I've been looking around and it seems like people have a hard time finding the proper size and end up taking parts to a lathe!


Some of tiger concepts crowns screw on the invicta tube. I have also drilled the case and tapped it and fitted triple lock tube and crown and raffles brevet.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if I can use a 4 o'clock date cut out dial for a Seiko 7s26 on a NH35A?

Thanks.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

sharc1 said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can use a 4 o'clock date cut out dial for a Seiko 7s26 on a NH35A?
> 
> Thanks.


The date won't line up correctly at 4:00. It lines up closer to 4:20ish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

sharc1 said:


> Can anyone tell me if I can use a 4 o'clock date cut out dial for a Seiko 7s26 on a NH35A?
> 
> Thanks.


Do you mean a 4:00 date cut out or a dial for a 4:00 stem?

7s26 and NH35 movements are basically the same

If it's a 4:00 date cut out made for the 7s26 3:00 crown, then it should work. Dagaz makes one called the Apocalypse where the date window is at about 4:30.

I think the difference pointed out above is the difference in where exactly the crown is oriented on a Seiko 7002 vs a 7S26-0020. It's right on 4:00 for a 7002 and at about 4:20 for a 7s26. 4:00 dials made for those movements are not interchangeable.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes. I want to use a 4 o'clock date cut out on a dial with a 3 o'clock stem. I hope that made sense!


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

sharc1 said:


> Yes. I want to use a 4 o'clock date cut out on a dial with a 3 o'clock stem. I hope that made sense!


Should be fine. The measurement from the pinion to the date widow is the same. The date will just be at a different slant at 4!


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

The date won't line up properly at 4:00 with the crown at 3:00 if you're using a standard date wheel. Because the date wheel is divided into 31 spots, you have a funny angle between digits. Ask Docvail. He'll tell you all about it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

^ dang, really!? Sorry for the bad advice if that's true. I had it work once, but might have been a fluke based on how the date window was cut. (Sneaks out back door quietly).


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

sharc1 said:


> Yes. I want to use a 4 o'clock date cut out on a dial with a 3 o'clock stem. I hope that made sense!


Will work if the date is at the 4:22 - 4:24 position like the Dagaz dials for 3:00 crown.


----------



## Chris Sampogna (Aug 21, 2015)

Looks great! I just ordered the same watch and looking to do my first couple of modifications to it. I want to change the dial w/ one from Dagaz and change the hands to a nicer Mercedes set like yours. Where did you pick up those hands? Can you send me the link? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Chris Sampogna (Aug 21, 2015)

Can someone tell me the best way to remove the Invicta logos on the side and bracelet? I've heard a metal file + sand paper would do the trick but I'd like to see if there are any other methods.

Thanks!


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Done with this mod. Sterilized except Dial wing logo. New hands. I'm thrilled. 0420 titanium custom.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Chris Sampogna said:


> Can someone tell me the best way to remove the Invicta logos on the side and bracelet? I've heard a metal file + sand paper would do the trick but I'd like to see if there are any other methods.
> 
> Thanks!


The most meticulous method I've seen posted:
Remove bezel and crystal and basically everything until all you have is the empty case it self.
Set in a stationary vise or clamp (use wood blocks/padding to not damage case) with the etched side facing up.
Use a metal bastard file and file perpendicularly (from crystal to caseback) in one direction with smooth strokes to remove the invicta etching. 
Then use progressively increasing grades of sandpaper or scotch brites, again in unidirectional strokes, but this time parallel to get a clean brushed finish.
If you want to go back to a polished finish, you'll have to keep going higher and higher in grit and eventually get a metal polish compound going.

I did not want to take off the bezel or anything else as I didn't want to damage them as they weren't being replaced by something else. I used painters tape to cover up the bezel and crystal just in case.
Tried the metal file for a bit, was taking way too long for my liking as I didn't have the room to make solid long strokes. I ended up using a sanding drum bit on my dremel at a low speed.
Zipped it right off. I would advise going slowly along one direction and not letting the dremel sit in one spot too long. It's tempting to let it dwell on spots where the etching is deeper but you risk getting dimples.
After that's done, I hit it with a red scotch brite and then a green to get a brushed finish.

Good luck.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's a debranded one I did. I am gonna keep it pretty much stock. I made a cheap photo paper dial icon to cover the four black holes left by the wings. I may buy another dial. Have to see. I would like to get one made with this on it proper.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

rpm1974 said:


> Finally circling back to this. I can't seem to get anything into the gap between the case and bezel. The smallest dental pic and flathead screwdrivers are just too thick to get in there. This Seamaster homage isn't going to come out the way I want if I can't get this blasted bezel loose. Any additional tips?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with my 9404. I ruined a whole set of dental picks trying to get at the spring. Even tried tiny fish hooks but you just cannot get a tool in there. I wanted to remove the logo and crown guards so instead of risking ruining the bezel I just used needle files and put two layers of masking tape on the bezel. If I made a slip that protected the bezel and I replaced the tape any time I hit it. It took extra time but came out fine.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Bleedingblue said:


> I had the same issue with my 9404. I ruined a whole set of dental picks trying to get at the spring. Even tried tiny fish hooks but you just cannot get a tool in there. I wanted to remove the logo and crown guards so instead of risking ruining the bezel I just used needle files and put two layers of masking tape on the bezel. If I made a slip that protected the bezel and I replaced the tape any time I hit it. It took extra time but came out fine.


Did you try using the razor blade method. I have the same case and it worked for me...


----------



## Chris Sampogna (Aug 21, 2015)

mark69 said:


> Package arrived from Harold today. Beautiful gear. Awaiting the insert.
> 
> Now here's a question: Do I really need to go for the sterile-Sub look? I mean, there's plenty of them, but I like basis of the Invicta and don't want to pretend its something its not. I'm leaning towards making a modified Invicta (nicer dial, loosing the cyclops, nicer hands and bezel) and not attempting to hide it's origins. That would mean leaving the engravings on the side (event though I'm not a big fan) and bracelet. Something to think about - happy hear advice on this. Thanks.
> View attachment 3333226


Hey, nice gear! Where did you order it from?


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

Probably not the kind of mod you guys have in mind...

Out of boredom I attempted to de-cyclops my 8926OB this afternoon, About 8-10 seconds into the heating process I heard a sharp -tick-. My crystal now has a new "feature" at the 16 minute position...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

electroken said:


> Probably not the kind of mod you guys have in mind...
> 
> Out of boredom I attempted to de-cyclops my 8926OB this afternoon, About 8-10 seconds into the heating process I heard a sharp -tick-. My crystal now has a new "feature" at the 16 minute position...
> 
> View attachment 5127522


That sucks... Time for a dome!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Did you try using the razor blade method. I have the same case and it worked for me...


No, I didn't, but I was able to get what I wanted to do accomplished with the bezel in place. I guess if I ever encounter this issue again I'll have to consider it.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

So today I decided to tackle the dial and hand swap on my seiko so that I could pass the stock hands down to my invicta. Dial went fine, hour and minute were fine. I let the movement start so that I could be sure they cleared each other... And then realized I lost the alignment for the second hand. They had all been at straight up 12. 

So my question is this... Can I just put hour and minute at 12 and pop the second hand on again there?


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just moved this from BSHT. My Invicta 8926ob arrived today and over the last week, parts have started to roll in too. Just placing them together to get an idea. I have some other hands too. Love to have some FB from everyone on this before I send it off to NEWW. Sorry for the poor quality quick pics.


Here is another hand option I am considering. Thinking about a small ball second hand in red or silver though. Thoughts? I don't mind the Invicta second hand really. I must say I like the Invicta and it feels solid. Feel bad almost about carving it up. Sending it to NEWW for the work and domed AR sapphire soon. Whatcha think fellas?


And then I just laid the new bezel on it to see what I thought.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

electroken said:


> Probably not the kind of mod you guys have in mind...
> 
> Out of boredom I attempted to de-cyclops my 8926OB this afternoon, About 8-10 seconds into the heating process I heard a sharp -tick-. My crystal now has a new "feature" at the 16 minute position...


This happened to me too. I've since swapped it for a dome and have the piece of glass with the cyclops still on it. Even after cracking it no matter what I do I just can't get that glue off. I don't recommend people try this, it just doesn't work.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Flame method worked for me. I only tried it because the crystal was already scratched.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

idvsego said:


> So today I decided to tackle the dial and hand swap on my seiko so that I could pass the stock hands down to my invicta. Dial went fine, hour and minute were fine. I let the movement start so that I could be sure they cleared each other... And then realized I lost the alignment for the second hand. They had all been at straight up 12.
> 
> So my question is this... Can I just put hour and minute at 12 and pop the second hand on again there?


Alignment isn't an issue with the seconds hand. Just put it on.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Sweet, thanks


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Flame method worked for me. I only tried it because the crystal was already scratched.


Yes. I had success on an Invicta ("fused" sapphire and mineral glass) and a Parnis using a butane micro torch. Same method split a Shark Army (regular mineral glass) right down the middle. It isn't impossible, but it isn't the easiest mod either. Luckily I ended up deciding on a high pinion movement to accommodate tritium hands on the shark army, so I would have needed a high dome crystal anyway.

No pics yet. Still need a movement holder


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

I jumped on the mesh bandwagon.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

I've been looking for the longest time for a replacement dial but nothing I've seen is quite right. I'm looking for a raised indice submariner homage dial with a date window. The only reason I want to swap the invicta dial is because the lume indices have tiny ugly green lume blobs and the lume doesn't even work well at all. I see some people have managed to pull e.g. the invicta eagle logo off, leaving behind small holes.








Here is a sterile raffle dial. Would it be possible to lift the markers off this one and install them in place of the original invicta dial's? I'm pretty much out of ideas. I don't know if re-luming the invicta would work (and I'd have to find someone to do that) because the metal platform for each marker seems to be small.

I've seen the dagaz BB tribute dial but it doesn't have the date window.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Danbooru said:


> I've been looking for the longest time for a replacement dial but nothing I've seen is quite right. I'm looking for a raised indice submariner homage dial with a date window. The only reason I want to swap the invicta dial is because the lume indices have tiny ugly green lume blobs and the lume doesn't even work well at all. I see some people have managed to pull e.g. the invicta eagle logo off, leaving behind small holes.
> 
> View attachment 5136466
> 
> ...


What about Yobokie's FFF or Marine dials?


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> What about Yobokie's FFF or Marine dials?









Oh wow the one on the right looks like what I am after. I notice it says 7s/6r on the bottom, will the date window still line up with the nh35a then?

P.s. never mind it would be at least 70 dollars just for a dial shipped to the UK. Simply too much.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Danbooru said:


> View attachment 5137426
> Oh wow the one on the right looks like what I am after. I notice it says 7s/6r on the bottom, will the date window still line up with the nh35a then?


My understanding is that everything should line up...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Danbooru said:


> View attachment 5137426
> Oh wow the one on the right looks like what I am after. I notice it says 7s/6r on the bottom, will the date window still line up with the nh35a then?
> 
> P.s. never mind it would be at least 70 dollars just for a dial shipped to the UK. Simply too much.


And the MM dial from Yobokies has virtually no lume.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> And the MM dial from Yobokies has virtually no lume.


Is it just bad quality lume or..?

There's a slight mistake on the 10 on the blue one. At 35 dollars I would still buy it but at such a high price I will continue to search.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Danbooru said:


> Is it just bad quality lume or..?
> 
> There's a slight mistake on the 10 on the blue one. At 35 dollars I would still buy it but at such a high price I will continue to search.


Wow, look at the 2:00 on both...

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

120 said:


> Wow, look at the 2:00 on both...


It looks dodgy but I'm just assuming it's part optical illusion from the shadow, part parallaxing from the lens. It looks like he completely missed the marker on that photo but it's probably untrue.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm just curious, but what exactly is the razor blade technique for removing the bezel on an 8926 with the scalloped style bezel?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here are some pics of my first Invicta 8926 mod. I'd have to say that I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out.














































Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I'm just curious, but what exactly is the razor blade technique for removing the bezel on an 8926 with the scalloped style bezel?


Take a DE safety razor and curve it a little so you can slot the blunt side into the gap between bezel and crystal. Then you slide it forwards far enough that you push through the glue and use it to lever it off the bezel.

Worth mentioning that scalloped or coin-edge is irrelevant

VERY nice mod! How did you do the crown?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Also worth mentioning that s for the bezel insert... Not the bezel itself. I believe the original issue was taking off the bezel itself. The scalloped has a different attachment mechanism than the coin.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you. I created the coin edge bezel using the Rbesass method, outlined in detail here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#/enter

I'm planning on using it again on other modding projects.

Also, thanks for the description of the razor blade technique for removing the bezel insert. I'm not quite sure I follow what you are doing though. Do you think you could post some pictures as well, or point me to some if someone has done so already?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Danbooru said:


> Is it just bad quality lume or..?
> 
> There's a slight mistake on the 10 on the blue one. At 35 dollars I would still buy it but at such a high price I will continue to search.


In mine it seems like no lume.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Danbooru said:


> Take a DE safety razor and curve it a little so you can slot the blunt side into the gap between bezel and crystal. Then you slide it forwards far enough that you push through the glue and use it to lever it off the bezel.
> 
> Worth mentioning that scalloped or coin-edge is irrelevant
> 
> VERY nice mod! How did you do the crown?


Its ts also worth noting that the stock insert is realllllly flimsy so be careful. I took the crystal out and removed the bezel to try and go cleanly underneath with an x-acto blade. It popped up and bent when I slid the edge of the blade under.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Also worth mentioning that s for the bezel insert... Not the bezel itself. I believe the original issue was taking off the bezel itself. The scalloped has a different attachment mechanism than the coin.


Yes, I do believe that he was referring to removing the bezel, not just the insert. The razor blade method I mentioned in a previous post is for removing the bezel on older scalloped cases where there isn't enough room to fit a small tool to lift out the retaining wire. You take apart a safety razor (the blades are extremely thin) tape of one side so you don't cut yourself. Then slide it between the case and bezel. You want to slide it in so it comes between the wire and the case causing the wire to slide out of the groove that holds the bezel on. I had to use more than one blade, some broken into smaller lengths. Once you get about half way around you can safely pry off the bezel.

From my experience, the scalloped and coin have the same attachment, but the older scalloped I have has a different click mechanism.

Hope all that made sense...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Yes, I do believe that he was referring to removing the bezel, not just the insert. The razor blade method I mentioned in a previous post is for removing the bezel on older scalloped cases where there isn't enough room to fit a small tool to lift out the retaining wire. You take apart a safety razor (the blades are extremely thin) tape of one side so you don't cut yourself. Then slide it between the case and bezel. You want to slide it in so it comes between the wire and the case causing the wire to slide out of the groove that holds the bezel on. I had to use more than one blade, some broken into smaller lengths. Once you get about half way around you can safely pry off the bezel.
> 
> From my experience, the scalloped and coin have the same attachment, but the older scalloped I have has a different click mechanism.
> 
> Hope all that made sense...


Thanks. That makes more sense now.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Thank you. I created the coin edge bezel using the Rbesass method, outlined in detail here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#/enter
> 
> ...


The crown is what has me scratching my head. I can't figure out how you made it.







This is what I meant. You slip the blade in there then lever it down and push it between where the bezel meets insert and lets you pry it off much more safely than other methods I've seen which typically either have a 100% chance of ruining the bezel insert or a high chance. For obvious reasons I'm not going to lift it off since I glued it back in (and I recommend vulcanising rubber i.e. bicycle puncture repair glue for this) but hopefully the idea is clear.

I've since been informed you may have meant removing the bezel itself - I have no idea about that though.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here are some pics of my first Invicta 8926 mod. I'd have to say that I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow !!!!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Danbooru said:


> The crown is what has me scratching my head. I can't figure out how you made it.


Here's how I made the crown.

I went to my box of brass tubing (left over from my RC airplane building days) and found one with an inside diameter that would fit over the stem without touching it, and that would also jam on the base of the crown tightly. Next I ran the tip of a #11 X-Acto blade (standard hobby knife blade) around the inside lip of the end of the brass tubing I was going to jam on the base of the crown to shave off some of the brass and make it kinda cone shaped. Basically you want to make the edge of the tubing somewhat sharp. I then cut the other end of the brass tubing off so that it would be an appropriate length to chuck in my drill press. Here are some pics.



















I then used a bastard file to reshape the inside edge of the crown while running the drill press. The crown would sometimes get out of alignment inside the brass tube during the filing process, at which point I would stop and line it back up before continuing.










And this was the final result.










And lastly, I painted the inside edge with some hobby paint of the appropriate color. I don't know if this will be my final solution though, as the paint has chipped off a bit of the bottom edge, but I'm not too worried about it right now as it can't be seen when wearing the watch.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Couple of questions - 
1. I de-branded the side of the case with a bastard file and took the crown guards down. I sanded down both sides going from 400-1200 grit sandpaper, then hit the sides with a buffing wheel on a dremel using stainless steel compound. i cannot, however, get the sided mirrored, there's like an orange peel look. How did you guys finish the sides after de-branding.

2. If i cannot get the sides of the case the way i want, is there any other 3 o'clock crown sub style that the nh35 will fit into? Maybe a TC case?

TIA.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I used Mother's Mag Wheel Polish on mine with good results. I was able to get both sides to a nice mirrored finish.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Couple of questions -
> 1. I de-branded the side of the case with a bastard file and took the crown guards down. I sanded down both sides going from 400-1200 grit sandpaper, then hit the sides with a buffing wheel on a dremel using stainless steel compound. i cannot, however, get the sided mirrored, there's like an orange peel look. How did you guys finish the sides after de-branding.
> 
> 2. If i cannot get the sides of the case the way i want, is there any other 3 o'clock crown sub style that the nh35 will fit into? Maybe a TC case?
> ...


 I use 1500 and sometimes 2000 grit then hit it with one of these&#8230;



TC case isn't Seiko compatible.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Invicta 8926OB modded bezel. Dagaz hands and dial. Beveled and sandblasted case and bracelet.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice bezel mod and finishing rbesass.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah, big fan of that bezel mod


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks Randy. Appreciate all the advice with this mod. This is probably the only dremel attachment I _don't _have, unless its just a felt wheel. You use any rouge or metal compound? I was using the red cleaning stick then the white polishing stick. Still not happy. Saw your TC BB one mod - it looks great BTW, I shoulda went that way, but I wanted to try my hand converting one of these. What I learned is I don't want to mod these anymore. I ended up brushing the case since that seems to be what the Tudor is anyway, but I'm not 100% happy with it. To make matters worse, the ofrei baton hand lume doesn't match Harold's dial lume. Grrr. How was the TC match?



rbesass said:


> I use 1500 and sometimes 2000 grit then hit it with one of these&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> TC case isn't Seiko compatible.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Thanks Randy. Appreciate all the advice with this mod. This is probably the only dremel attachment I _don't _have, unless its just a felt wheel. You use any rouge or metal compound? I was using the red cleaning stick then the white polishing stick. Still not happy. Saw your TC BB one mod - it looks great BTW, I shoulda went that way, but I wanted to try my hand converting one of these. What I learned is I don't want to mod these anymore. I ended up brushing the case since that seems to be what the Tudor is anyway, but I'm not 100% happy with it. To make matters worse, the ofrei baton hand lume doesn't match Harold's dial lume. Grrr. How was the TC match?


Has compound in it already. Works great after 1500 grit sanding. Works even better after 2000 grit.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Invicta 8926OB modded bezel. Dagaz hands and dial. Beveled and sandblasted case and bracelet.


I am considering doing a vintage seamaster 300 type mod but the bezel has been a hold up for me. Could the Invicata bezel support a closer set of "teeth" on the edge if you did it like that? Not as fine as a coin edge but smaller than what you did there.


----------



## carterjamison1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get a replacement bezel (not the insert, the whole bezel)? or will any of the rolex bezels fit? 
Also, where is everyone getting their crystal from (acrylic or not)?
Thanks!
Love this thread
-C


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I used this crystal...

Waterproof Watch Crystal Domed

And it looks like I am going in on this mod for real now. I have been waffling on which way to go with it but now i have to make a decision. I was trying to put some seiko hands from a different mod and either they didnt fit like I thought they would or my "hand setting tool" from Bic failed me...but the hands bent and I put a scratch on the dial pullng it back off. so now I have to pick a path and run with it.


----------



## carterjamison1 (Apr 28, 2015)

*idvsego,
Thanks for link! Which diameter is it for the correct fit?
Thanks again, 
-C

haha "'hand setting tool' from Bic" Thats awesome. I know a lot of people use the ink cartridge, but I think it's easier to use the actual pen, once you've emptied the insides lol*


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

30mm


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

8926, just changed the dial and hands, and bracelet.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

fmadrid said:


> 8926, just changed the dial and hands, and bracelet.


Cool, where did you get the hands? I'm wondering if I should order the ETA set from tiger concept and just try my luck with pinching the stem till it fits.

How is the lume on the TC parts?



carterjamison1 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a replacement bezel (not the insert, the whole bezel)? or will any of the rolex bezels fit?
> Also, where is everyone getting their crystal from (acrylic or not)?
> Thanks!
> Love this thread
> -C


I ordered a 30x2.5mm domed mineral crystal from cousinsuk. Installed it using an orange squeezer with a block made from epoxy resin (molded to fit the crystal dome) and MDF. Rolex bezels work slightly differently to these in the sense that they have the spring set in a spacer around the crystal and these have their spring inserted into a small hole on the case. Also you can just pop the bezel off a rolex using a caseback knife but can't with an invicta bezel


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

yeah, I ahvent had much luck finding replacement bezels. Depending on the auctions at any given point, it can be fairly cost effective to just buy a busted 8926 on ebay and use it for parts.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Danbooru said:


> Cool, where did you get the hands? I'm wondering if I should order the ETA set from tiger concept and just try my luck with pinching the stem till it fits.
> 
> How is the lume on the TC parts?
> 
> I ordered a 30x2.5mm domed mineral crystal from cousinsuk. Installed it using an orange squeezer with a block made from epoxy resin (molded to fit the crystal dome) and MDF. Rolex bezels work slightly differently to these in the sense that they have the spring set in a spacer around the crystal and these have their spring inserted into a small hole on the case. Also you can just pop the bezel off a rolex using a caseback knife but can't with an invicta bezel


Hi Danbooru, the hands I used were for a DG2813 ...but I did had to do some pinching for it to fit. Ill try to post a lume shot next time.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Does anybody here print their own dials? I much prefer applied indices but some of the pics I have seen of printed dial mods look pretty decent. Just looking for some insight.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

idvsego said:


> Does anybody here print their own dials? I much prefer applied indices but some of the pics I have seen of printed dial mods look pretty decent. Just looking for some insight.


Haven't done any for an Invicta yet, but I made both of these dials.

The first one is printed on photo paper, with applied indices cut from lume applied (14 coats) to adhesive labels.

















The second one is printed on clear water-slide decal paper, and applied over a luminescent background.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Haven't done any for an Invicta yet, but I made both of these dials.
> 
> The first one is printed on photo paper, with applied indices cut from lume applied (14 coats) to adhesive labels.
> 
> ...


Just the man I was looking for. I will be PMing you shortly.


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Cyclops removed and new bezel. Nothing to crazy but I like it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Since everybody here is so kind, im letting go of this coke bezel insert I have. As seen below, watch not included . The insert was bought from a seller on the bay from HK. It's spot on, but you probably need some kind of adhesive since it's already been used. So if you need a coke insert or simply just want to try it on, PM me. Just to clear it up, it's free.

EDIT: Insert is now gone.


----------



## fofofomin (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone ever made an homage like this vintage Blancpain


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Not out of an invicta but I did a fifty five fathoms with my seiko. There is a dial variant that looks like the one you posted as well.


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

The result of this morning's face, hands, and crystal swap. Now I see I can disassemble it and remove that hair from the end of the minute hand. My improvised crystal press was a drill press with a 19mm socket chucked into it with a chunk of innertube over the crystal.


----------



## alfa1 (Mar 20, 2006)

Have a 8926 and have decided on Yobokies Marine Master dial in black, in texting Yobokie I asked if the dial was a 3o'clock date AND 3o'clock stem, never got an answer...so, to the many wise and knowledgeable here, is this dial a button installation?
yobokie stated dial fits 7s26 and NH35a "it's right one"
planning on doing dial, Mercedes hand set that is correct length for his dial, sapphire crystal with cyclops, remove the Invicta from mid case and polish, Rolex generic Trip-Loc case tube and plain crown from Cousins, high quality 93150 Rolex bracelet with the Rolex crown removed, sterile all the way.
TIA


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## berrt (May 5, 2014)

Replaceced the clasp. I don't remember where I found the clasp.
With this clasp it is much more comfortable and feels much more like a quality watch.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Haven't post here in a very long time. I had some old spare parts, some time to play today and I came up with this. It is not finished though. As you can see there are lot of details I need to fix. I will re order hands and dial at some point and sand the crown guards. But I don't want a carbon copy of it anyway. In the meantime I'm happy with my vintage Seamaster 300 Spectre homage of sort... For now I have it on the bracelet.

Invicta 8926: Debranded case, rotor, crown, bracelet
Dial: Raffles
Hands: Ebay (I think)
Acrlylic Domed Crystal: ebay


----------



## Sarath Aravindakshan (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi all,
This is my second mod and a special one to me, I have been a fan of The Milgauss 6541 and after two months and two days, I present and dedicate to all WUsians, My 6541 invicta Mod!! Thank you.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Haven't post here in a very long time. I had some old spare parts, some time to play today and I came up with this. It is not finished though. As you can see there are lot of details I need to fix. I will re order hands and dial at some point and sand the crown guards. But I don't want a carbon copy of it anyway. In the meantime I'm happy with my vintage Seamaster 300 Spectre homage of sort... For now I have it on the bracelet.
> 
> Invicta 8926: Debranded case, rotor, crown, bracelet
> Dial: Raffles
> ...


Good seamaster 300 look . I want those hands.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

berrt said:


> Replaceced the clasp. I don't remember where I found the clasp.
> With this clasp it is much more comfortable and feels much more like a quality watch.


Awesome! Can someone tell me where to get a clasp that fits?


rbesass said:


> Infra Superficium


I've seen these dials a few times, wondering where they come from?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Danbooru said:


> I've seen these dials a few times, wondering where they come from?


A WUS member makes them. PM him: Jelliottz


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

A little update. Haven't remove the crown guards, and I'm not sure if I will. Cleaned up the Crystal although it has some light scratches that I like.

Here it is in my first attempt ever to make a strap. It's not perfect but I like it.



















Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Unless you are selling me those hands I am reporting that post as offensive. Seriously though, solid mod. The strap looks nice to me. Where did you get your leather?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Unless you are selling me those hands I am reporting that post as offensive. Seriously though, solid mod. The strap looks nice to me. Where did you get your leather?


Bahaha. Hands are from Otto, easy find. The hard part was the baking to the right color and cutting the arrow tip of the minute hand.

Thanks. As for the leather, I visited the Horween Factory several months ago and Skip Horween was nice enough to give me a wrap piece. Not the biggest piece, but I can get probably 3 straps done from it.

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Bahaha. Hands are from Otto, easy find. The hard part was the baking to the right color and cutting the arrow tip of the minute hand.


oh man, no idea why I didnt think of that. I was getting bummed that I could only find PO hands. never thought to mod them to SeaMaster style. Totally doing this now. I was thinking about aging with coffee. seems like less of a chance for me to destroy them dial and hands.



EL_GEEk said:


> Thanks. As for the leather, I visited the Horween Factory several months ago and Skip Horween was nice enough to give me a wrap piece. Not the biggest piece, but I can get probably 3 straps done from it.
> 
> Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


ah, lucky on that one. I want to try making a strap but don't want to go all in one a bulk order of leather or scraps. Been keeping my eye out for a good sized wallet or something for cheap at goodwill to test with.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

idvsego said:


> oh man, no idea why I didnt think of that. I was getting bummed that I could only find PO hands. never thought to mod them to SeaMaster style. Totally doing this now. I was thinking about aging with coffee. seems like less of a chance for me to destroy them dial and hands.
> 
> ah, lucky on that one. I want to try making a strap but don't want to go all in one a bulk order of leather or scraps. Been keeping my eye out for a good sized wallet or something for cheap at goodwill to test with.


I've had those hands forever and didn't know what to do with them. The recent thread of a Seamaster 300 honageand the new Spectre sparked the idea. So far, I'm very happy with the results

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> Bahaha. Hands are from Otto, easy find. The hard part was the baking to the right color and cutting the arrow tip of the minute hand.
> 
> Thanks. As for the leather, I visited the Horween Factory several months ago and Skip Horween was nice enough to give me a wrap piece. Not the biggest piece, but I can get probably 3 straps done from it.
> 
> ...


Leather "gifted by a Horween?!?!" Now THAT is a cool strap. Starting at the top where you belong, bro! Most of us scavenge the scraps bin at Tandy leather! Or, worse, a chain craft store...and only later realize that only the quality of the leather really matters.


----------



## ka28yetan (Aug 14, 2015)

Can I mod Invicta 4857 instead of 8926 to get a BB look? I see it's 40mm in diameter too.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

I think the 4857 is 44mm. Could be wrong though.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

justadad said:


> I think the 4857 is 44mm. Could be wrong though.


Amazon and jomas say 44 but the invicta site say 40. It is quartz though so I don't know if that will limit your mod options. Never looked into it.


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

I spent the Saturday evening moding my 8926. Debranding and taking the guards off, brushing the case and bezel. all went well til I changed the hands on the new dial, slipped and bent the hr hand and scratched the dial pretty bad. 
So new parts need to be ordered.. Watchless til they get here.










Sent using a cool device


----------



## ka28yetan (Aug 14, 2015)

Dagaz offers ROSE GOLD SNOWFLAKE C3 and BB tribute rose-gold snowflake c1. Which ones are suitable for 8926OB Black Bay mods? What does c1 and c3 mean?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Leather "gifted by a Horween?!?!" Now THAT is a cool strap. Starting at the top where you belong, bro! Most of us scavenge the scraps bin at Tandy leather! Or, worse, a chain craft store...and only later realize that only the quality of the leather really matters.


Thanks man. A few months ago I was working in Chicago. On my day off I scheduled a tour of the factory. Natalie Horween was going to do it, but Skip was there that day and he was free, so he gave me the tour himself. He is such a classy and genuine guy with so much love for the family legacy.

Unfortunately, I couldn't take any pictures inside. It was a great learning experience and Obtain more respect to the hard working people in a Tannery.

At the very end he gave a small scrap, which I didn't get to cut and make my strap attempt until last week.

Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

ka28yetan said:


> Dagaz offers ROSE GOLD SNOWFLAKE C3 and BB tribute rose-gold snowflake c1. Which ones are suitable for 8926OB Black Bay mods? What does c1 and c3 mean?


C1, C3 refers to the type (color) of lume used. C1 looks white while C3 looks greenish/yellow










Life is too short. buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on IM @EL_GEEK


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sarath Aravindakshan said:


> Hi all,
> This is my second mod and a special one to me, I have been a fan of The Milgauss 6541 and after two months and two days, I present and dedicate to all WUsians, My 6541 invicta Mod!! Thank you.
> View attachment 5291194


Cool! Where did the second hand come from? Thanks.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks to the generosity of mikekol and inspiration from another wus thread I have started my GameDay watch. Luckily my teams have the same colors (UGA and Falcons). Coke bezel is just test fitted right now and yeah, my seconds hand is missing. Long story. Actually, not a long story. I was trying some seiko stock hands on and they weren't working out and in the process I mangled the invicta seconds and scratched the dial. Now I am hunting a nice non-sub homage black dial and some simple hands to finish it out.


----------



## Sarath Aravindakshan (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi,
Thanks for the appreciation, the second hand came from raffles-time on ebay! well its actually made for the ETA 2842 movement, so out of the box , its loose!! had to squeeze the hole as to fit it into the NH35! took almost two hours!! .. just a heads up!

thanks.


----------



## rpaynter1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Alright so I ordered the Invicta 8926ob with hopes of doing some mods with the dial and bezel. I want to know if the bezels such as: http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5523860 
would be compatible with it seeing that it has the seiko movement.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

rpaynter1 said:


> Alright so I ordered the Invicta 8926ob with hopes of doing some mods with the dial and bezel. I want to know if the bezels such as: http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5523860
> would be compatible with it seeing that it has the seiko movement.


The link you posted is of one of Dagaz's dials. If that is what you are referring to, then the answer is yes, it will work on the NH35 movement in your 8926ob. If you mean the bezel inserts on his site, the answer is no, they are 38mm where the insert in the 8926ob is about 37.5mm


----------



## ka28yetan (Aug 14, 2015)

Where can I find red bezels 16610 for sale? I saw them a few days ago on the Internet, but now I can't find any. Could you help?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

ka28yetan said:


> Where can I find red bezels 16610 for sale? I saw them a few days ago on the Internet, but now I can't find any. Could you help?


This should fit

New High Quality Red Aluminum Bezel Insert for Rolex Submariner GMT | eBay


----------



## rpaynter1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you! I was primarily concerned with the dial but was wondering about the bezel as well.


----------



## rpaynter1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Does anyone know or can anyone provide a good way to replace the stock dial with a new aftermarket dial? possibly a video?


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Latest build based on the 9094:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I am looking for a black bezel insert without minute markers. Anybody know where I can find one for the 8926?


----------



## rpaynter1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Anybody know if this bracelet will fit the 8926?

18mm 19mm 20mm Curved End Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Fits Seiko Citizen | eBay


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

arejay:
Thanks for answering my question whether the 8926 now uses the NH35 movement.
People in tha know say the NH35 is a clone of the S11 4R36 Seiko movement.
Both movements hand wind and hack. A must for my buying habits these days.
I used to bad mouth Invicta til I read only 3% of Swiss watches meet COSC requirements.

Lou Snutt


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> arejay:
> Thanks for answering my question whether the 8926 now uses the NH35 movement.
> People in tha know say the NH35 is a clone of the S11 4R36 Seiko movement.
> Both movements hand wind and hack. A must for my buying habits these days.
> ...


IIRC the NH35a is the same movement that's branded for non-Seiko watches (the movements they sell to vendors).


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> IIRC the NH35a is the same movement that's branded for non-Seiko watches (the movements they sell to vendors).


Correct. It's not a clone. It's made by seiko. It's effectively the same movement.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Can you tell me please what the outside diameter of the crystal/rehaute section of the case is? Or in other words, what is the minimum diameter of a bezel or ring that will fit where the bezel usually goes?

Another question for all the Invicta modders; is there a smooth, beveled Explorer-style bezel available to fit this case? Thanks, Dave


rawall said:


> I spent the Saturday evening moding my 8926. Debranding and taking the guards off, brushing the case and bezel. all went well til I changed the hands on the new dial, slipped and bent the hr hand and scratched the dial pretty bad.
> So new parts need to be ordered.. Watchless til they get here.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

glassmandave said:


> Can you tell me please what the outside diameter of the crystal/rehaute section of the case is? Or in other words, what is the minimum diameter of a bezel or ring that will fit where the bezel usually goes?
> 
> Another question for all the Invicta modders; is there a smooth, beveled Explorer-style bezel available to fit this case? Thanks, Dave


Can't do that right now, but I'll keep it in mind for when I pop the bezel next time. The bezel is in place now. 
I've seen some mods with a Explorer like smooth bezel, think it was in brotherhood thread a couple days back.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help!

Peace.

Sent using a cool device


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Not a new mod as such, but here's my guy on a new leather strap.


----------



## oscarfranciscovich (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello guys. I received today the 8926OB but I noticed that there is no Japan Mov inscription (please see pictures below). I bought it in amazon.

Why happened this? Is a fake Invicta 8926OB?

The price was 103€

Thank you









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

oskita89 said:


> Hello guys. I received today the 8926OB but I noticed that there is no Japan Mov inscription (please see pictures below). I bought it in amazon.
> 
> Why happened this? Is a fake Invicta 8926OB?
> 
> ...


Hi! No worries, that is the new version of 8926, a bit different dial and yellow rotor on the nh35.

Hope you enjoy a really nice affordable timepiece that 8926 is.

Peace

Sent using a cool device


----------



## oscarfranciscovich (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow! Thank you for such an early reply! The watch is reaaaally good and keeps very well the time.

Thank again!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

oskita89 said:


> Wow! Thank you for such an early reply! The watch is reaaaally good and keeps very well the time.
> 
> Thank again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just glad to help, I know how anxious one can get with a new watch.

Hope you enjoy your new watch and maybe try to modify it later on. 
Feel free to ask any questions you may have. This is a great community with people who like to help each other.

Peace.

Sent using a cool device


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

rawall said:


> Hi! No worries, that is the new version of 8926, a bit different dial and yellow rotor on the nh35.


The magnifier looks better than it used to...have they increased the magnification on it for the 8926?


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> The magnifier looks better than it used to...have they increased the magnification on it for the 8926?


I think they changed it some time ago, they did a lot of changes when they went to nh35.

I liked the mag on the cyclops but changed crystal on mine to a low domed one









Sent using a cool device


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

With much guidance from *rbesass, *I'm pretty much done with my second attempt at a mod.

Obviously an Omega Planet Ocean inspired piece. I wanted more of a fun, sporty appearance and I like the orange motif.

Sapphire Crystal

Hands from Yobokies. (I broke the second hand that came with the set buy ordered a single orange second hand which I prefer to the one that comes with the set.)

Dial from Yobokies (needed the "dial dots" applied and the stock dial feet removed with a finger nail clipper)

Orange bezel insert from Alpha Watches. (Needed to sand the outer edge of the insert slightly to get a good fit. This is the only organge bezel insert I have found that comes close to fitting the 8926 Bezel) I need to remove it and reattach it as it is not sitting tight around the entire diameter.

Black Leather "carbon fiber look" strap with orange stitching from eBay.

Filed the "Invicta" lettering off the side of the watch case.

I got the watch in new condition from eBay for $70 but the cyclops was severely scratched so the seller refunded my $20. I figure that a new or used 8926 in the $40-$50 dollar range allows for a basic mod with a $30 sapphire crystal, $28 set of hands, and a $30 dial that produces a distinctive appearance and a great movement for about $140.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

cfender said:


> With much guidance from *rbesass, *I'm pretty much done with my second attempt at a mod.
> 
> Obviously an Omega Planet Ocean inspired piece. I wanted more of a fun, sporty appearance and I like the orange motif.
> 
> ...


That turned out very nice! Great work!

And curses to you too! Now I have to add yet another 8926 watch modding project to my ever growing list. So many mod projects, so little time.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

cfender said:


> With much guidance from *rbesass, *I'm pretty much done with my second attempt at a mod.
> 
> Obviously an Omega Planet Ocean inspired piece. I wanted more of a fun, sporty appearance and I like the orange motif.
> 
> ...


Looks great!!!


----------



## hockeyandbeers (Aug 4, 2015)

Just finished my first ever mod. Here's a before and after. Waiting on a weathered brown leather strap to finish it off (arrives Thursday). Fun, stressful at times but do rewarding to have learned the process. Thanks to all who answered my noob questions here.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

Hockey and beers! (I'm at my sons hockey practice as I type). That is a FANTASTIC mod. I like that as much as any mod I've ever seen. The aged lume and brown bezel really pop!

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## hockeyandbeers (Aug 4, 2015)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> Hockey and beers! (I'm at my sons hockey practice as I type). That is a FANTASTIC mod. I like that as much as any mod I've ever seen. The aged lume and brown bezel really pop!
> 
> Absolutely awesome!


Thank you kindly. I'm a Caps fan and terrible beer league hockey player, who loves and brew my own craft beer. Very obvious username!!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

hockeyandbeers said:


> Just finished my first ever mod. Here's a before and after. Waiting on a weathered brown leather strap to finish it off (arrives Thursday). Fun, stressful at times but do rewarding to have learned the process. Thanks to all who answered my noob questions here.


Nice looking mod. Where did you pick up the dial?


----------



## hockeyandbeers (Aug 4, 2015)

Got it from raffles-time-machine on eBay. Had to snip two of the feet to fit it. It had four, original only has two, but after I did that it fit perfectly. Hands were a pain, had to walk away once and have a beer/relax as I was having issues and stressing out. Calmed down and no issues.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

hockeyandbeers said:


> Got it from raffles-time-machine on eBay. Had to snip two of the feet to fit it. It had four, original only has two, but after I did that it fit perfectly. Hands were a pain, had to walk away once and have a beer/relax as I was having issues and stressing out. Calmed down and no issues.


Cool, thanks. Did you get the dial for the dg or eta movement?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hockeyandbeers said:


> Thank you kindly. I'm a Caps fan and terrible beer league hockey player, who loves and brew my own craft beer. Very obvious username!!


Cool! It's nice to see another home brewer on the boards.

Oh, and BTW, your watch mod turned out great! I'm not usually a big fan of brown bezels, but that color combination turned out looking really nice. Be sure and show us some more pictures once your strap comes. We'd love to see more of this watch.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeyandbeers (Aug 4, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Cool, thanks. Did you get the dial for the dg or eta movement?


Eta movement


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow! I've been waiting for someone to do an orange PO. That turned out great! And I agree about the orange hand. Suits it perfectly.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

hockeyandbeers said:


> Eta movement


And DG.  Many of raffles' dials come with both sets of feet, and you snip off the pair you don't need.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> And DG.  Many of raffles' dials come with both sets of feet, and you snip off the pair you don't need.


I'm having a bit of trouble with my eta dial. I snipped off all the feet and opted to just use adhesive. that works fine but the date window seems to be just a little bit too close to the center of the watch. most days it's fine but you can barely see the 1 in "21" and looks more like a 2.

For reference it's a tiger concept dial, not a raffle one.









Added a picture so you can see what I mean. I'm not wrong in thinking I centered this thing pretty well am I?
p.s. woah this is an unglamorous shot but I'm trying to point out a detail so..


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Danbooru said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble with my eta dial. I snipped off all the feet and opted to just use adhesive. that works fine but the date window seems to be just a little bit too close to the center of the watch. most days it's fine but you can barely see the 1 in "21" and looks more like a 2.
> 
> For reference it's a tiger concept dial, not a raffle one.
> 
> ...


To me it looks like the date window itself is not cut big enough for the date dial.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

Tighter tolerance on the window for the TC dial compared to a raffles one then do you think?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Danbooru said:


> Tighter tolerance on the window for the TC dial compared to a raffles one then do you think?


what movement are you using?


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> what movement are you using?


NH35a. Was the zodiac pinned to a miyota?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Danbooru said:


> NH35a. Was the zodiac pinned to a miyota?


I'm thinking that's the culprit. Might be a different alignment in date dial between the dg/miyota and seiko nh35.
I'm having trouble finding the eta dimensions but here's the seiko for now

http://www.timemodule.com/sii/search/pdf/nh35a_SS.pdf


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> I'm thinking that's the culprit. Might be a different alignment in date dial between the dg/miyota and seiko nh35.
> I'm having trouble finding the eta dimensions but here's the seiko for now
> 
> http://www.timemodule.com/sii/search/pdf/nh35a_SS.pdf


I'm thinking that's the culprit too. I have the same TC dial, but on a DG2813 movement, and the date window lines up just fine.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I'm thinking that's the culprit too. I have the same TC dial, but on a DG2813 movement, and the date window lines up just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


No bother. Nearly every other day the date window reads just fine, a little tight on the right hand side but 21 is especially bad. From what I could pull up on documentation it seemed like it would fit perfectly but caveat emptor for others I guess.

Also the lume is horrible on the TC dial and hands. The invicta lume wasn't great but it's miles better than what's on the TC. Another little thing of note.

Hey, maybe I can buy a replacement date wheel/ sticker for the DG2813 and just put the decal on.


----------



## KJamieson (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
Totally new to the world of watch collecting/enthusiasts but keen to learn. After a quick read through some of this thread I managed to pick up a 8932 fairly cheap on eBay. I may be a bit over keen diving in but I'm looking for advice on modifying the watch. More so, where to but after market/custom parts for the watch. I'm based in the UK so ' don't know if that affects any suppliers but happy to pay the extra shipping costs and patient for the parts to be delivered. 
Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to point me in the right direction or can give me any hints or tips. (P.S Go easy on me, I'm new!)


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

KJamieson said:


> Hi everyone,
> Totally new to the world of watch collecting/enthusiasts but keen to learn. After a quick read through some of this thread I managed to pick up a 8932 fairly cheap on eBay. I may be a bit over keen diving in but I'm looking for advice on modifying the watch. More so, where to but after market/custom parts for the watch. I'm based in the UK so ' don't know if that affects any suppliers but happy to pay the extra shipping costs and patient for the parts to be delivered.
> Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to point me in the right direction or can give me any hints or tips. (P.S Go easy on me, I'm new!)


Bezel inserts you can buy from cousinsuk. Get a cheap pack of watch tools off eBay for about £4. Look for 3:00 seiko dials and hands from Dagaz (yobokies will charge an *additional* 30 dollars for shipping to UK, with customs tax and any handling and extra shipping the price for parts from him is horrific). Crystals can also be had from cousinsuk. Any filing you want to do you'd buy stuff from hardware shops. One of those sponges with the rough green sides are handy for getting a nice matte finish after sandpapering. There are hands on cousinsuk but you really need to know your measurements before buying.

p.s. it's a 30mm crystal, get one at least 2mm thick.


----------



## cfender (Jan 9, 2012)

rbesass said:


> Looks great!!!


Thank you rbesass for the help learning how to do this.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

KJamieson said:


> Hi everyone,
> Totally new to the world of watch collecting/enthusiasts but keen to learn. After a quick read through some of this thread I managed to pick up a 8932 fairly cheap on eBay. I may be a bit over keen diving in but I'm looking for advice on modifying the watch. More so, where to but after market/custom parts for the watch. I'm based in the UK so ' don't know if that affects any suppliers but happy to pay the extra shipping costs and patient for the parts to be delivered.
> Thanks in advance to anyone who takes the time to point me in the right direction or can give me any hints or tips. (P.S Go easy on me, I'm new!)


I would verify whether your watch has the Seiko or Miyota movement. I don't have photos to show, but I believe both have the brand name on the rotor.
Matching brands between dial and movement will make things easier, but isn't absolutely necessary; especially if you decide on a dial without a date window.
The Miyota powered 8926 has a different crystal size than the Seiko powered version, according to info on WUS.


----------



## KJamieson (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi, 
Thanks everyone for the help ! I had a look on cousins UK seem to have found everything other than the bezels not sure I'm I'm looking in the wrong places. For the movement, I mixed up the numbers when buying so unfortunately I have the Japanese Quartz movement. Does that limits my options ? Thanks again.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

hockeyandbeers said:


> Just finished my first ever mod. Here's a before and after. Waiting on a weathered brown leather strap to finish it off (arrives Thursday). Fun, stressful at times but do rewarding to have learned the process. Thanks to all who answered my noob questions here.


Got a zodiac dial myself but I am building it from scratch. Looking good!!

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

KJamieson said:


> Hi,
> Thanks everyone for the help ! I had a look on cousins UK seem to have found everything other than the bezels not sure I'm I'm looking in the wrong places. For the movement, I mixed up the numbers when buying so unfortunately I have the Japanese Quartz movement. Does that limits my options ? Thanks again.


That changes things a lot. I have no idea what size your parts are and you'd have to tell us what quartz movement you have (though a lot of them have the same size of hands and will be easy to find replacements) in order to tell you what fits. I can no longer say what parts will work for sure but to find 8926 bezels look at generic Rolex parts section.

You're gonna have to get a caliper to find things out with certainty. Maybe just get a refund.


----------



## Chris Sampogna (Aug 21, 2015)

*My First Invicta 8926OB Mod*

Hey all,

Finally decided to get the 8926OB and do my first mod project watch! Took a few weeks to gather the parts from eBay, Dagaz and Amazon but It's pretty much done. May do a bezel insert for the raised pearl but not sure if I want the half red/black or just black yet. Also planning to get a new bracelet as the one that came with the watch is a bit uncomfortable. My plan is to use this watch daily for a while and then maybe do another project with an 8926OB blue/gold or silver/gold. Happy the way this one came out and I'm excited about this new hobby. Thanks to all on this great blog for the insights and ideas. Anyone looking to do one of these should definitely try it on their own first. Plenty of YouTube videos if you get stuck and Stefan's Black Bay project on this thread was very helpful:

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html <--|>

Thanks!

Mods:
1. File/sand off the side logos and clasp --> smooth out with 1500 grit sand paper.
2. Wear it for a couple of weeks and decide if you like it or not. I do.
3. Buy a case back wrench and get started on the Fifty Fathoms dial from Dagaz watch + white Benz hands from eBay.
4. Bond Nato strap

Future Mods:
1. Bezel insert 
2. new bracelet, new straps


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

jzoo said:


> I would verify whether your watch has the Seiko or Miyota movement. I don't have photos to show, but I believe both have the brand name on the rotor.
> Matching brands between dial and movement will make things easier, but isn't absolutely necessary; especially if you decide on a dial without a date window.
> The Miyota powered 8926 has a different crystal size than the Seiko powered version, according to info on WUS.


My Miyota powered Invicta has a 29.5 x 2.5 crystal. Also, if you have the Miyota watch you options for replacement hands will be much more limited compared to the NH35A powered watches.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Bleedingblue said:


> My Miyota powered Invicta has a 29.5 x 2.5 crystal. Also, if you have the Miyota watch you options for replacement hands will be much more limited compared to the NH35A powered watches.


I actually didnt know that about the hands. Explains why I mangled some spare seikop stock hands I had while trying to put them on my miyota invicta. I read in the thread below that the DG movements are clones of the miyota and share hands (and dials). Can anyone confirm that for me before I get my heart set on something?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/where-buy-hands-dials-miyota-8215-a-517712.html

this post seems to support that theory
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/miyota-8215-similar-clone-movements-compared-537075.html


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

idvsego said:


> I actually didnt know that about the hands. Explains why I mangled some spare seikop stock hands I had while trying to put them on my miyota invicta. I read in the thread below that the DG movements are clones of the miyota and share hands (and dials). Can anyone confirm that for me before I get my heart set on something?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/where-buy-hands-dials-miyota-8215-a-517712.html
> 
> ...


anything for a dg2813 will fit a miyota 8215.
well maybe not the stem as the dg hacks while the miyota doesn't. Not sure if the stem is affected by that feature.
To rephrase, any dial or handset for the dg will fit the miyota and vice versa.


----------



## ka28yetan (Aug 14, 2015)

I see that Dagaz offers two kinds of dials and hands resembling a classic BB. I'm not sure, but it seems that the only difference is that the ones are C1 the others C3. Which one do you recommend for a BB red bezel mod?


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I actually didnt know that about the hands. Explains why I mangled some spare seikop stock hands I had while trying to put them on my miyota invicta. I read in the thread below that the DG movements are clones of the miyota and share hands (and dials). Can anyone confirm that for me before I get my heart set on something?
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/where-buy-hands-dials-miyota-8215-a-517712.html
> 
> ...


I found sets for the 8215 from Yobokies and Motor City. You could also try buying based on size.

Miyota 8215: 1.5 mm / 1 mm / 0.17 mm (hh/mm/ss)
NH35A: 1.5 mm / 0.89 mm / 0.215 mm


----------



## hockeyandbeers (Aug 4, 2015)

Got my strap in the mail to finish it out.

So from this










To this










Once again, thank you to the many people on this wonderful forum who answered what had to have been real dumb questions. I greatly appreciate the help and awesome tutorial.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Bleedingblue said:


> I found sets for the 8215 from Yobokies and Motor City. You could also try buying based on size.
> 
> Miyota 8215: 1.5 mm / 1 mm / 0.17 mm (hh/mm/ss)
> NH35A: 1.5 mm / 0.89 mm / 0.215 mm


There is definitely a better selection of Seiko hands out there. 
You can take Seiko hands and ream out the minute hand to 1mm using a Cutting Broach. Slide a seiko hand down the appropriate size broach. Mark it's location, then ream the .89mm hand down to the mark. The other problem with the Miyota movement is the selection of second hands (.17 v .20). Not such an easy fix IMHO.


----------



## Chris Sampogna (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*

Spent some time buffing out the original bracelet with different types of sand paper, went over it with a damp paper towel and finally polished with a dry cloth. Look at the shine!


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



Chris Sampogna said:


> Spent some time buffing out the original bracelet with different types of sand paper, went over it with a damp paper towel and finally polished with a dry cloth. Look at the shine!


You can try Brasso on a paper towel plus some elbow grease to get a really nice smooth shine. Step up to Silvo after for even more shine


----------



## Chris Sampogna (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



Danbooru said:


> You can try Brasso on a paper towel plus some elbow grease to get a really nice smooth shine. Step up to Silvo after for even more shine


Oh, awesome. Will do! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



Danbooru said:


> You can try Brasso on a paper towel plus some elbow grease to get a really nice smooth shine. Step up to Silvo after for even more shine


If you have a dremel (or similar rotary tool) use Simichrome polish on a felt wheel. Will make a mirror polish in short order. The more uniform the surface before you start the the better the end result.


----------



## Chris Sampogna (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*

Hey,

I had an issue with installing the seconds hand. If you look at my pics you can see its missing since I couldnt get it on, kept falling off even after it clipped on to the top part. Any one have this issue?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



Chris Sampogna said:


> Hey,
> 
> I had an issue with installing the seconds hand. If you look at my pics you can see its missing since I couldnt get it on, kept falling off even after it clipped on to the top part. Any one have this issue?


Unless you managed to stretch out the hole somehow (twss) it should stay on.
That being said, I've had an instance where a second hand fell off after a day or two.
Just make sure it's aligned to the pinion and firmly inserted. I like to place the movement on a hard surface with just a microfiber underneath to make sure there's no give when securing the second hand.


----------



## Chris Sampogna (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



Uberyk said:


> Unless you managed to stretch out the hole somehow (twss) it should stay on.
> That being said, I've had an instance where a second hand fell off after a day or two.
> Just make sure it's aligned to the pinion and firmly inserted. I like to place the movement on a hard surface with just a microfiber underneath to make sure there's no give when securing the second hand.


Thanks for the tip! I'll give it another shot!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



Chris Sampogna said:


> Thanks for the tip! I'll give it another shot!


Also, not sure what you're using and how, but the tools process is a bit different for the second hand compared to the hour and minute.
With those you can use a tweezer to drop them in position before pressing down without too many issues.
With the second hand, there's a much smaller margin of error to work with and it tends to slip out of position.
What works best for me is using two bic pens, or rather the ink cartridges within.
One to hold the second hand steady in position over the pinion and the other to press down.
Good luck.


----------



## Chris Sampogna (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*

Interesting......do you insert the seconds hand into the tube of the cartridge for holding and then press the other cartridge "tube" down? Seems like a good way to do it.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



Chris Sampogna said:


> Interesting......do you insert the seconds hand into the tube of the cartridge for holding and then press the other cartridge "tube" down? Seems like a good way to do it.


yep, one tube holds the tip of the second hand and keeps it steady and centered over the pinion while the other tube is used to press down. I guess the second thing can be anything really, but an ink tube just seems to work quite well.
Just remember not to get any ink on the hands hehe.


----------



## Chris Sampogna (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*

haha, ill try not to. Great tip. Will let you know how it turns out. Thanks!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*

After months of lurking and planning, I'm finally ready to present my mod that I've affectionately dubbed "The Sea-Dox". The pages and pages of information, advice, and inspiration in this thread were invaluable to me. This has been an extremely enjoyable undertaking and I'm already planning my next modding adventure.

*Background:*
About 10 years ago, I purchased my first automatic watch, an Invicta 9404 (blue dial, scalloped bezel). I loved it and it was my daily wear/beater for years and it looked the part. The crystal was scratched badly, the bezel insert was not legible, and I had even destroyed the bracelet. I purchased other watches and it sat unused in a drawer.

When I came across WUS several months ago, I found this thread and I was hooked on the idea of bringing back my old beater. After looking at the sites selling dials and hands I knew how I wanted it to look. I am a huge fan of the Tudor Heritage Chrono in blue/white/orange so I definitely wanted those colors on my watch. Unfortunately, my watch was made with the Miyota 8215 instead of the NH35A so this complicated the build, especially sourcing the hands.

*The Build:*
- Remove all branding from case
- Remove crown guard lugs
- Brush finish case
- Domed mineral crystal
- New bezel insert
- Dagaz Doxa style blue dial
- Motor City Watch Seamaster style hands
- Color matched NATO strap

*Lessons Learned:*
- If you have to clip the dial pins and use dial dots then make sure that the hole in the dial is centered over the stem for the hands. I had mine off center just enough to rub the hour wheel and the watch wouldn't run. I didn't figure this out until I bought a replacement movement. I wasn't too upset because I could not get the second hand to install on the original movement and re-purposing the Invicta one didn't look good.
- If your bezel insert is just a bit too large to fit and you are having to sand down the edge, don't get impatient and try to bend it a bit to make it snap in. I already have several wrinkles in the finish from trying this. (you can see them in the close-up of the crown)

*The Results:* (About time right?) The total cost was about $135 including the movement (I figured the 10 year old donor watch was free)


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



Bleedingblue said:


> If you have a dremel (or similar rotary tool) use Simichrome polish on a felt wheel. Will make a mirror polish in short order. The more uniform the surface before you start the the better the end result.


Almost everyone has brasso though! I could never figure out how to use the felt wheel for buffing and I'd like to learn. I have jeweller's rouge in powder form, a dremel and plenty of attachments for the dremel. Last time I tried I ended up splatting rouge all over the place as it just flew off the wheel.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



Danbooru said:


> Almost everyone has brasso though! I could never figure out how to use the felt wheel for buffing and I'd like to learn. I have jeweller's rouge in powder form, a dremel and plenty of attachments for the dremel. Last time I tried I ended up splatting rouge all over the place as it just flew off the wheel.


Try applying the rouge to the surface, with a little water to make more of a paste, then the wheel should pick it up as you go and it will become more effective. A powder is going to be tough to do with a rotary tool and probably demands a hand buffing.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



Danbooru said:


> Almost everyone has brasso though! I could never figure out how to use the felt wheel for buffing and I'd like to learn. I have jeweller's rouge in powder form, a dremel and plenty of attachments for the dremel. Last time I tried I ended up splatting rouge all over the place as it just flew off the wheel.


Brasso is fine but Simichrome is quite a bit better. When I use it I apply the polish to my finger and wet the outside of the felt wheel, this will limit the amount flung off. I run the Dremel at 1/2 to 3/4 speed. When the polish starts to turn dark and thicken I apply some fresh polish to the felt wheel. Occasionally I will wipe off the excess darkened polish off the metal. This works very well for stainless.


----------



## c.anders (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*

Hi guys, have any of you fitted an 8mm Brevet style generic twin or triplock crown and tube on an 8926? I have been looking diligently but cant find anything in 8mm, there's plenty of 7's, 6's, 5.5's 3.62543's, every conceivable size except 8mm. I have found one, it is from a dealer who I have dealt with before and I believe many of you have as well so I trust him but the problem I have buying it is that is has a ''magic'' word and certain symbol stamped on it, that in and of itself isn't really a big deal I don't think because the first thing I'm going to do is grind it off, I guess I'm more concerned about the ''it just ain't right'' aspect of it and also I don't know how branded parts are treated when they come to the States. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks much. This is what it's going on btw, this is just one variation of the dial, I don't know yet what I will eventually settle on or the band/bracelet, I'm thinking oyster on this one but idk, ideas much appreciated.






Here's a better view of the dial, I've been experimenting with waterslide decal paper and an inkjet printer. I still have the most dreaded job in the world ahead of me which is the lume.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



c.anders said:


> Hi guys, have any of you fitted an 8mm Brevet style generic twin or triplock crown and tube on an 8926? I have been looking diligently but cant find anything in 8mm, there's plenty of 7's, 6's, 5.5's 3.62543's, every conceivable size except 8mm. I have found one, it is from a dealer who I have dealt with before and I believe many of you have as well so I trust him but the problem I have buying it is that is has a ''magic'' word and certain symbol stamped on it, that in and of itself isn't really a big deal I don't think because the first thing I'm going to do is grind it off, I guess I'm more concerned about the ''it just ain't right'' aspect of it and also I don't know how branded parts are treated when they come to the States.


If you plan on removing the branding from the crown, who cares what it has on it? Your obviously building an homage not a replica so purchasing a crown and tube that suits your design is in the spirit of the watch, IMHO.


----------



## c.anders (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*

Thanks, I've been rolling that around in my head for a while and wasn't sure what the consensus was on buying repro parts was. The crown that's on it would be fine, it's 8 mm but I'm not a fan of press in tubes and that crown will fit a twinlock but a triplock is too tall and a triplock is all I have and it seems I have to buy in bulk and I only need one, I might need some down the line but I really prefer triplock so I don't want 30 crowns and crown tubes lying around doing nothing for ever. Anyway's, I'll go ahead and order that one and see how it goes, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*New step of my mod.*

Today I receive the domed sapphire crystal from Dagaz (30 x 4,7 mm).
Here photos with the result:


----------



## hockeyandbeers (Aug 4, 2015)

Beautiful. I think I now know what's missing from mine. Stupid question, did you remove the bezel to insert it, or can it be done with a crystal puller?


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

hockeyandbeers said:


> Beautiful. I think I now know what's missing from mine. Stupid question, did you remove the bezel to insert it, or can it be done with a crystal puller?


You can remove the crystal with the bezel attached. Buy a cheap crystal press. Press out the old crystal then go back in with the domed one. Very simple and straightforward.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



c.anders said:


> Hi guys, have any of you fitted an 8mm Brevet style generic twin or triplock crown and tube on an 8926? I have been looking diligently but cant find anything in 8mm, there's plenty of 7's, 6's, 5.5's 3.62543's, every conceivable size except 8mm. I have found one, it is from a dealer who I have dealt with before and I believe many of you have as well so I trust him but the problem I have buying it is that is has a ''magic'' word and certain symbol stamped on it, that in and of itself isn't really a big deal I don't think because the first thing I'm going to do is grind it off, I guess I'm more concerned about the ''it just ain't right'' aspect of it and also I don't know how branded parts are treated when they come to the States. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks much. This is what it's going on btw, this is just one variation of the dial, I don't know yet what I will eventually settle on or the band/bracelet, I'm thinking oyster on this one but idk, ideas much appreciated.
> View attachment 5458626
> Here's a better view of the dial, I've been experimenting with waterslide decal paper and an inkjet printer. I still have the most dreaded job in the world ahead of me which is the lume.
> View attachment 5458650


 I have fitted a triple lock to an 8926. You need the correct drill bits and tap. I bought the tube and the crown off ebay. I have also fitted you know who's 8mm Brevet style it is the same you need to drill the case and tap it for the tube. The easiest way to get an 8mm brevet style without logo is to go to Tiger-concept and order one of his 7.8mm crowns. His are screw in tube but you don't have to use the tube he provides because the crown will screw right on to the 8926 tube. But if that isn't good enough for you, you can always drill the case and tap it for the tiger tube.

http://www.tiger-concept.com/parts.html


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*RE: New step of my mod.*



hockeyandbeers said:


> Beautiful. I think I now know what's missing from mine. Stupid question, did you remove the bezel to insert it, or can it be done with a crystal puller?





Bleedingblue said:


> You can remove the crystal with the bezel attached. Buy a cheap crystal press. Press out the old crystal then go back in with the domed one. Very simple and straightforward.


I confirm ;-) !!!

I noticed this morning that the hour hand moves. I will have to re-open it to fix :-(.


----------



## c.anders (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*

Thanks, I did not even consider Tiger, I guess I associate them with completed watches and not suppliers but I will definitely check them out and i already have the taps from a Milsub with a triplock I just completed so that will work. I said completed, I don't know if they're ever completed, it seems there's always something else that could be done lol!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just came in from NEWW. Duarte did a great job.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

beauties!!


----------



## carterjamison1 (Apr 28, 2015)

idvsego said:


> 30mm


Idvsego, how did you make that 30mm crystal fit? I ordered a 30mm but its too small. the original is a 30.5...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

carterjamison1 said:


> Idvsego, how did you make that 30mm crystal fit? I ordered a 30mm but its too small. the original is a 30.5...


Magic

I don't remember. I glued mine because I wasn't worried about water tightness. It may have had some wiggle without the gasket.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

There are modifications there somewhere.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice seconds hand. Ties to the dial indices very well.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: My first Invicta Mod Project- Elbow Grease*



c.anders said:


> Hi guys, have any of you fitted an 8mm Brevet style generic twin or triplock crown and tube on an 8926? I have been looking diligently but cant find anything in 8mm, there's plenty of 7's, 6's, 5.5's 3.62543's, every conceivable size except 8mm. I have found one, it is from a dealer who I have dealt with before and I believe many of you have as well so I trust him but the problem I have buying it is that is has a ''magic'' word and certain symbol stamped on it, that in and of itself isn't really a big deal I don't think because the first thing I'm going to do is grind it off, I guess I'm more concerned about the ''it just ain't right'' aspect of it and also I don't know how branded parts are treated when they come to the States. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks much. This is what it's going on btw, this is just one variation of the dial, I don't know yet what I will eventually settle on or the band/bracelet, I'm thinking oyster on this one but idk, ideas much appreciated.
> View attachment 5458626
> Here's a better view of the dial, I've been experimenting with waterslide decal paper and an inkjet printer. I still have the most dreaded job in the world ahead of me which is the lume.
> View attachment 5458650


Nice work on the dial! I need to try out some of that printable water slide decal material myself.

BTW, I'm just curious what the writing on your dial means. It's all Greek to me. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

fmadrid said:


> There are modifications there somewhere.


Yeah, there's something about it that doesn't quite look like an Invicta... I wonder what it is?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

carterjamison1 said:


> Idvsego, how did you make that 30mm crystal fit? I ordered a 30mm but its too small. the original is a 30.5...


Hallo @carterjamison1.
I confirm following crystal diameters:
- 8926 with Miyota movement, 29,5 mm
- 7042 with NH36..., 29,5
- 8926OB with NH35..., 30,0. Without crystal gasket I measure 30,4 (or ,5).


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

That is correct as far as the 8926OB with NH35A goes. It's a 30mm crystal, which measures approximately 30.5mm if you fail to notice and remove (for reuse with the new crystal) the gasket.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Fmadrid, it looks like you used larger indices as someone else mentioned. Are you considering sharing the details?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Fmadrid, it looks like you used larger indices as someone else mentioned. Are you considering sharing the details?


And when does an Invicta 8926 stop being an Invicta any longer and start being something else?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> jzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Fmadrid, it looks like you used larger indices as someone else mentioned. Are you considering sharing the details?
> ...


Yes, that is a good existential question. We'll have to see how justadad answers.  Either way, it can be fun to push the limits.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

So I could not help but pick up another 8926OB; the price was too good to pass up. I have no idea what I am going to do with it, though. I sterilized my first one as a sub-homage, which I am happy with. I have BB and FFF tributes, an Orange Monster, and a nice blue diver already. I am thinking about a yellow or silver "Soxa" mod on the new one, but am concerned I may not find a suitable bezel insert. Any suggestions on what path I should follow?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> So I could not help but pick up another 8926OB; the price was too good to pass up. I have no idea what I am going to do with it, though. I sterilized my first one as a sub-homage, which I am happy with. I have BB and FFF tributes, an Orange Monster, and a nice blue diver already. I am thinking about a yellow or silver "Soxa" mod on the new one, but am concerned I may not find a suitable bezel insert. Any suggestions on what path I should follow?


Gilt that bish =D


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Yeah, there's something about it that doesn't quite look like an Invicta... I wonder what it is?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk





jzoo said:


> Fmadrid, it looks like you used larger indices as someone else mentioned. Are you considering sharing the details?


Hello! It's all 8926 inside except for the larger indices that's right, and the hands. I replaced the original hour indices of the 8926 with those from a spare dial. The hands were modified to fit as they were for a DG2813 movement.

On the outside... It's a Bagelsport Sub case. Dropping in the NH35 inside was not an issue, keeping it in place needed some work though. For now I have only used and made crude mods as movement holder. I'll share again if I come up with a better solution.

So LifeTrekker...is this still an 8926?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

It's a Franken watch... But a pretty one. That seems like a lot of work for some hate subtle mods but every one of them is an improvement . I like the bezel and insert in particular.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

idvsego said:


> It's a Franken watch... But a pretty one. That seems like a lot of work for some hate subtle mods but every one of them is an improvement . I like the bezel and insert in particular.


Thanks! Here's a pic of how I did the dial
























The size of the hole depends on your replacement indices.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Yes, that is a good existential question. We'll have to see how justadad answers.  Either way, it can be fun to push the limits.


I am a previously ordained codpiece for justadad. ("Is that cool, bro, just checkin? Also...is codpiece the right word? Not sure. Too lazy to check. Sounds good"). The heart and soul of any watch is a combination of the movement and case. The movement is the heart and the case is the body. Aristotle once said that love is the occupation of one soul within two bodies (paraphrasing, but you can google it). The Invicta mod is a love borne of two souls (the mod and the original) in one body. Some of these have replaced everything but the case. At that point, you may no longer have an Invicta in a real sense because there is no longer a union of two bodies. You have a new creation of vast potential, and possibly beauty, but no longer an Invicta.

For all the rest of these, the majority of which are a vastly transformed appearance on the original NH35 or Miyota and Invicta case, Invicta on I say! We are only showing the Invictas that shoulda, or coulda been made.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

This one has moved on but there will be another.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

This 8926 is gone too but it wont be the last of its kind.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

8926 GMT...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> So I could not help but pick up another 8926OB; the price was too good to pass up. I have no idea what I am going to do with it, though. I sterilized my first one as a sub-homage, which I am happy with. I have BB and FFF tributes, an Orange Monster, and a nice blue diver already. I am thinking about a yellow or silver "Soxa" mod on the new one, but am concerned I may not find a suitable bezel insert. Any suggestions on what path I should follow?


The lack of bezel insert selection is what has kept me from doing more mods. I want a clean bezel with no minute markers, haven't found one.


----------



## rpm1974 (Feb 18, 2013)

Outstanding work on all of these, as usual.

Which crystal is this?:



rbesass said:


>


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

rbesass said:


> 8926 GMT...


How did you get the GMT set up?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Can anyone post up where they got their best bezel inserts? 8926ob specifically.
A picture and a link with the price would be great. 
Stock crystal.
Or, anyone find any places that list the ID and OD of the inserts they sell.
Good quality. I have purchased a few in the last few years that have looked cheap, did not fit, no lume pip, etc.
If this is posted somewhere, my apologies.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I am a previously ordained codpiece for justadad. ("Is that cool, bro, just checkin? Also...is codpiece the right word? Not sure. Too lazy to check. Sounds good"). The heart and soul of any watch is a combination of the movement and case. The movement is the heart and the case is the body. Aristotle once said that love is the occupation of one soul within two bodies (paraphrasing, but you can google it). The Invicta mod is a love borne of two souls (the mod and the original) in one body. Some of these have replaced everything but the case. At that point, you may no longer have an Invicta in a real sense because there is no longer a union of two bodies. You have a new creation of vast potential, and possibly beauty, but no longer an Invicta.
> 
> For all the rest of these, the majority of which are a vastly transformed appearance on the original NH35 or Miyota and Invicta case, Invicta on I say! We are only showing the Invictas that shoulda, or coulda been made.


Sonic, my brother, you can be my ordained codpiece anytime!! I will warn you however, I too am too lazy to fact check that also!!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

justadad said:


> Sonic, my brother, you can be my ordained codpiece anytime!! I will warn you however, I too am too lazy to fact check that also!!!


Ok, so I was curious and checked up on it anyway and .........DAY-UM!!!!

Ok. Whatever. Still game. However I must amend my opening sentence:

Ok, so I was bi-curious and checked up.............


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

fmadrid said:


> The size of the hole depends on your replacement indices.


That's right it does!!!!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

idvsego said:


> The lack of bezel insert selection is what has kept me from doing more mods. I want a clean bezel with no minute markers, haven't found one.


All the inserts are painted aluminum. You can sand off the numbers and color and polish to a nice mirror shine. I'd start with 600 grit wet/dry and work up to 2000 grit then polish with simichrome on a felt wheel. Work slow and don't apply lots of pressure to avoid bending it and it could look awesome. Aluminum is quick to oxidize so you might want to spray the finished product with some lacquer or similar.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Bleedingblue said:


> All the inserts are painted aluminum. You can sand off the numbers and color and polish to a nice mirror shine. I'd start with 600 grit wet/dry and work up to 2000 grit then polish with simichrome on a felt wheel. Work slow and don't apply lots of pressure to avoid bending it and it could look awesome. Aluminum is quick to oxidize so you might want to spray the finished product with some lacquer or similar.


I thought about trying a custom insert. I still want the numbers though. I have a spare stock insert and am not intrigued by a solid silver. Might give it a shot.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

What dial did you use as a source for the indices? And second hand from where?


fmadrid said:


> Hello! It's all 8926 inside except for the larger indices that's right, and the hands. I replaced the original hour indices of the 8926 with those from a spare dial. The hands were modified to fit as they were for a DG2813 movement.
> 
> On the outside... It's a Bagelsport Sub case. Dropping in the NH35 inside was not an issue, keeping it in place needed some work though. For now I have only used and made crude mods as movement holder. I'll share again if I come up with a better solution.
> 
> So LifeTrekker...is this still an 8926?


----------



## friscoweather (Mar 27, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


This is my favorite. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

glassmandave said:


> What dial did you use as a source for the indices? And second hand from where?


While I used a spare dial as source for flat indices, I believe this dial from Tiger Concepts will do as well. 







You can order parts only from William at Tiger Concepts. Just email him.
The set of hands I used were for a DG2813 movement that came with the Bagelsport sub. I had to crimp them a little to fit the NH35 8926 movement.
Hope that helps! Cheers.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Still like to know what actual dial was the source for the indices. Thanks


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

glassmandave said:


> Still like to know what actual dial was the source for the indices. Thanks


It's a r e p


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

rbesass said:


> This 8926 is gone too but it wont be the last of its kind.


You could easily dedicate your own thread to your creations, they are awesome. You seem to have it down to a science, with the artistic vision to make it work.
You said this one is gone...are you selling any of them? I would love to get a coin-edged bezel from you!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> You could easily dedicate your own thread to your creations, they are awesome. You seem to have it down to a science, with the artistic vision to make it work.
> You said this one is gone...are you selling any of them? I would love to get a coin-edged bezel from you!


PM Me!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

rpm1974 said:


> Outstanding work on all of these, as usual.
> 
> Which crystal is this?:


2.50 mm Thick Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Watch Crystal


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

idvsego said:


> The lack of bezel insert selection is what has kept me from doing more mods. I want a clean bezel with no minute markers, haven't found one.


Are you looking for totally clean bezel insert or one that does not have the minute ticks but has the 10 20 30...? If this is what you need email this guy. He can hook you up.
http://www.tiger-concept.com/


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> How did you get the GMT set up?


Wade through this thread. You will see JZ started the GMT thing...


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

I am thinking silver, but do you think all of the following put together will be too much? I might throw it on a black NATO or Perlon strap. :-s


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Check the seiko mod club thread. There is an 007 molded out a lot like that. Looks sharp


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=19750074


----------



## tkd2bjj (Feb 11, 2013)

Picked up a few watch book at my library and thought you guys might be interested in the photo and details.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

tkd2bjj said:


> View attachment 5544218
> 
> 
> Picked up a few watch book at my library and thought you guys might be interested in the photo and details.


What is the name of the book?

If it is not too much trouble, the ISDN number please?

While not an 8926 mod, this OWC obviously got it's inspiration from the 7528. An 8926 mod would be a great idea.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh man, I never thought to check the library. I may need to take a peek.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> I am thinking silver, but do you think all of the following put together will be too much? I might throw it on a black NATO or Perlon strap. :-s


I like that combo. Personally, I might get that hand set in black (if available) instead of polished but then again it ain't my watch. If you like it then, no it isn't too much. I don't think mine is too much (it certainly isn't subtle) and I wear it all the time.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

Bleedingblue said:


> I like that combo. Personally, I might get that hand set in black (if available) instead of polished but then again it ain't my watch.


I think that is where I am torn; there is no black for contrast on those hands. I really like them otherwise, especially the second hand, but I cannot find anything comparable in black.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> I am thinking silver, but do you think all of the following put together will be too much? I might throw it on a black NATO or Perlon strap. :-s
> 
> View attachment 5544098
> 
> ...


Think the hands need contrast from the dial, or they will be hard to see being silver on silver background.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> I think that is where I am torn; there is no black for contrast on those hands. I really like them otherwise, especially the second hand, but I cannot find anything comparable in black.


If that is what you have your heart set on there is an option. You could buy the silver and paint them, just buff with 2000 grit and spray paint (use the modeler's paint because it has a much finer spray or airbrush). Unless you are an expert at masking then you are also committing to re-luming the hands. I just finished my first re-lume and it isn't very hard, plus if you don't like it (my first attempt wasn't bright enough) it's easy to remove and try again.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a seiko spc079 that has silver dial and silver hands and I like it just fine in real life. The seiko I linked to above has black hands though so you can see how it looks. I am not the biggest fan. I think it stands out too much really.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

Bleedingblue said:


> If that is what you have your heart set on there is an option. You could buy the silver and paint them, just buff with 2000 grit and spray paint (use the modeler's paint because it has a much finer spray or airbrush). Unless you are an expert at masking then you are also committing to re-luming the hands. I just finished my first re-lume and it isn't very hard, plus if you don't like it (my first attempt wasn't bright enough) it's easy to remove and try again.


That might be where I am at. I think the 6105 style hands compliment the dial, especially in black. However, a silver second hand with the red pip would make a nice contrast and draw in the bezel insert. I cannot find anyone selling quite what I want, without buying multiple sets of hands that probably will not match in lume. So, if I buy a cheap set and put in the work to paint/lume myself I _might _come out with what I want...or ruin a set of hands in the process. Any tutorials or suggestions on luming the hands?


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

idvsego said:


> I have a seiko spc079 that has silver dial and silver hands and I like it just fine in real life. The seiko I linked to above has black hands though so you can see how it looks. I am not the biggest fan. I think it stands out too much really.


I think it is the black around the indices that is confounding the situation.


----------



## tkd2bjj (Feb 11, 2013)

tkd2bjj said:


> View attachment 5544218
> 
> 
> Picked up a few watch book at my library and thought you guys might be interested in the photo and details.


Book Details:
Vintage Wristwatches by Reyne Haines
ISBN-10: 1-4402-0409-8


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> That might be where I am at. I think the 6105 style hands compliment the dial, especially in black. However, a silver second hand with the red pip would make a nice contrast and draw in the bezel insert. I cannot find anyone selling quite what I want, without buying multiple sets of hands that probably will not match in lume. So, if I buy a cheap set and put in the work to paint/lume myself I _might _come out with what I want...or ruin a set of hands in the process. Any tutorials or suggestions on luming the hands?


I assume that you are working with an NH35A movement. If so Dagaz has an all black set of the 6105 hands. All you would need to do is ad a drop of red paint to the second hand and you are in business.

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3415547


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

Bleedingblue said:


> I assume that you are working with an NH35A movement. If so Dagaz has an all black set of the 6105 hands. All you would need to do is ad a drop of red paint to the second hand and you are in business.
> 
> http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3415547


Very true...except I am weird, and think a silver second hand would look better. :think:


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

...Any tutorials or suggestions on luming the hands?

There are 3 parts to this video. I learned enough from watching to be able to do at set. Shop around for lume powder. I just used clear fingernail polish as a binder (you just have to work a little quick before it hardens).


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I am once again in need of an Invicta 8926 bracelet or two, and this thread has come through for me in the past. Needed for another Seiko mod I'm working on. Anyone have a bracelet available for sale? Or free, if you're feeling charitable. I would of course cover the cost of shipping to 80918.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

dasmi said:


> I am once again in need of an Invicta 8926 bracelet or two, and this thread has come through for me in the past. Needed for another Seiko mod I'm working on. Anyone have a bracelet available for sale? Or free, if you're feeling charitable. I would of course cover the cost of shipping to 80918.


PM on the way.


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

Is there a solid stainless caseback available for the 8926? The clear one just doesn't work with my project and I'd love to swap it out.


----------



## moemoe (Nov 10, 2010)

not bad at all, let me know if you ever want to sell it.



yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

quinncidence said:


> Is there a solid stainless caseback available for the 8926? The clear one just doesn't work with my project and I'd love to swap it out.


rbesass used one from raffles here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-107.html#post12238842

I think it is the "Submariner Watch Case Back". I have one on the way, so I cannot say with absolute certainty that it will fit.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

whitemb said:


> rbesass used one from raffles here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-107.html#post12238842
> 
> I think it is the "Submariner Watch Case Back". I have one on the way, so I cannot say with absolute certainty that it will fit.


It will fit.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

rbesass said:


> It will fit.


TWSS!!


----------



## carterjamison1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Anyone know the best place to pick up a NH35 movement?


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

Saw one one the 'bay a few days ago, but otherwise not sure.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

carterjamison1 said:


> Anyone know the best place to pick up a NH35 movement?


I believe Cousins has them, but I would be curious where else they're available here in the states...


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

rbesass said:


> It will fit.


Does it make the watch any thinner?


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

Finally completed my first mod. A little mashup but I like it.









Sent using a cool device


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

This was my first watch mod and I cannot thank enough svokoetter, rbesass and the countless other WUS members who shared their experiences, successes and failures - you all made this a fantastic experience for me. 

Already full of ideas for the next one. 

Apologies for the bored-at-work iphone pictures.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice job! I'm really considering rbesass-ing my bezel.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> Nice job! I'm really considering rbesass-ing my bezel.


Thanks - his excellent tutorial makes it very straightforward, although the grinding process took far longer than I anticipated.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks great!!! I have found that if I use 50 grit sanding belts for hand held belt sander rather than a file it is quicker to grind the bezel down to the right size. It still takes a while but it is quicker and the files are expensive and are damaged quickly by this process.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

What strap is that and where do I get one?



whitemb said:


> This was my first watch mod and I cannot thank enough svokoetter, rbesass and the countless other WUS members who shared their experiences, successes and failures - you all made this a fantastic experience for me.
> 
> Already full of ideas for the next one.
> 
> Apologies for the bored-at-work iphone pictures.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

^ great tip on the sanding belt. I was using standard 60-grit paper after I trashed one of my bastard files, but it's so thin that it get's really hot and is tough to hold in place for very long - the thickness of the belt completely solves that problem. 

I'm modding another 8926 now with a bevel around the underside of the bezel. For that I used the drill press configuration that you invented, but used my dremmel with a grinding stone attachment. Took significantly less time.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

rbesass said:


> What strap is that and where do I get one?


Bomber Jacket Leather Watch Band Strap


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Looks great!!! I have found that if I use 50 grit sanding belts for hand held belt sander rather than a file it is quicker to grind the bezel down to the right size. It still takes a while but it is quicker and the files are expensive and are damaged quickly by this process.


I did a search for this tutorial you guys are referencing and didn't find it. Got a link? Modding the bezel's bezel is a must imo for a good looking BB tribute.


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Bomber Jacket Leather Watch Band Strap


Your watch looks excellent, very nice! Great job coin-edging the bezel And that strap goes perfectly with it. 
My project hit a hiccup when some epoxy smeared onto the crystal during bezel insert installation. I was able to save the insert but I'm awaiting a(nother) new crystal.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Soak the crystal in alcohol overnight and the epoxy will come right off.


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> Soak the crystal in alcohol overnight and the epoxy will come right off.


Thanks for the suggestion! ... Although, a swim in the vapors might have some funny effects on the underside AR coating. I already have the replacement on the way so I might still give it a try and see what happens. (Nuthin to lose, right?) Do you think soaking the bezel in alcohol will aid in removing the epoxy residual from it as well? I had planned to file it off.

Edit: I also meant to say thanks for your blog post that initiated this adventure for me!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I didn't even have to soak mine. Just an alcohol wipe took care of it.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

quinncidence said:


> I did a search for this tutorial you guys are referencing and didn't find it. Got a link? Modding the bezel's bezel is a must imo for a good looking BB tribute.


Here is rbesass's tutorial: https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#post13793602


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow - really good coin edge there.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rbesass said:


>


Excellent work, so far.....now to get rid of the mercedes for some snowflakes or swords.


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

A question for you guys, do any of you use a handsetting tool, and makes it the job easier by much? 
I struggled with my hands, the seconds hand, when placing them. Used some plastic tape and a toothpick. And with no loupe it took a while to set it. 

Sent using a cool device


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

rawall said:


> A question for you guys, do any of you use a handsetting tool, and makes it the job easier by much?
> I struggled with my hands, the seconds hand, when placing them. Used some plastic tape and a toothpick. And with no loupe it took a while to set it.
> 
> Sent using a cool device


Rodico helps to "hold" the hand while setting it. I have a hand-setting tool, but have actually just used the plastic inserts to push the hands on with.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

How hard is it to get the cyclops off of the newer flame-fusion crystal? I know it was pretty easy on the mineral crystals, and then a lot of consternation with a good chance of cracking the crystal if attempted on the FF. My newest one has the cyclops noticeably out of alignment, so I would prefer to get it off of the crystal and not have to replace it.

Also, is there any anti-reflective coating on there?


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> Rodico helps to "hold" the hand while setting it. I have a hand-setting tool, but have actually just used the plastic inserts to push the hands on with.


Thanks, gonna try that next time. Might buy some more tools since this is turning out to be a lot of fun.

Sent using a cool device


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> How hard is it to get the cyclops off of the newer flame-fusion crystal? I know it was pretty easy on the mineral crystals, and then a lot of consternation with a good chance of cracking the crystal if attempted on the FF. My newest one has the cyclops noticeably out of alignment, so I would prefer to get it off of the crystal and not have to replace it.
> 
> Also, is there any anti-reflective coating on there?


It's pretty easy. Heat it and punch it off, or soak the crystal in white spirits and just push it off.

I used a regular lighter, hammer and knife to get mine off.

Sent using a cool device


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

rawall said:


> It's pretty easy. Heat it and punch it off, or soak the crystal in white spirits and just push it off.
> 
> I used a regular lighter, hammer and knife to get mine off.
> 
> Sent using a cool device


Even on the newer crystals? I soak the bezel in acetone to get the insert off, which also submerges the cyclops. It has shown no signs of loosening after several minutes, whereas the insert will push right off.


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> Even on the newer crystals? I soak the bezel in acetone to get the insert off, which also submerges the cyclops. It has shown no signs of loosening after several minutes, whereas the insert will push right off.


Haven't tried soaking it myself. But I read on another forum that it worked well. I don't recommend you soaking the while watch tho. The plastic spacer between the crystal and case could get damaged.

If all else fails try brute force, and maybe end up buying a new crystal on the bay 

Sent using a cool device


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

rawall said:


> A question for you guys, do any of you use a handsetting tool, and makes it the job easier by much?
> I struggled with my hands, the seconds hand, when placing them. Used some plastic tape and a toothpick. And with no loupe it took a while to set it.


I use handheld hand setters for the hour and minute hand, and a toothpick (the good quality round kind, not the flat ones) that has had one end cut off and sanded flat to set the second hand. I use Rodico to hold each hand by the tip while setting it.

But, *the #1 most important tool* you can have for hand setting, or any watch work, *is a loupe!* Without a loupe, you are virtually working blind.


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> I use handheld hand setters for the hour and minute hand, and a toothpick (the good quality round kind, not the flat ones) that has had one end cut off and sanded flat to set the second hand. I use Rodico to hold each hand by the tip while setting it.
> 
> But, *the #1 most important tool* you can have for hand setting, or any watch work, *is a loupe!* Without a loupe, you are virtually working blind.


So I'll be looking into a loupe soon, I suspect I have a tiny spec on the inside of my crystal, only shows itself in certain angles. 
Thanks for the reply, the toothpick is how I did it as well.

Peace

Sent using a cool device


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

General noob mod question - IMO the 8926OB is a little small for my wrist. Is there another model of automatic Invicta in the 42-44mm range that folks have frequently/successfully modded? Thanks


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

whitemb said:


> General noob mod question - IMO the 8926OB is a little small for my wrist. Is there another model of automatic Invicta in the 42-44mm range that folks have frequently/successfully modded? Thanks


Not as thoroughly as this. You can do the de-branding and case modifications, but aftermarket dials and hands are not available.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

I am leaning towards an "anti-submariner" styling with the silver dial. I would probably run a black sailcloth strap with silver stitching. I am conflicted about which hands to choose; what do you think?

This dial and insert:
















I love the black 6105 hands:









But I also like these hands, and think that the optional contrasting second hand could look awesome:


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

I'd worry that the white tips of the second and third sets would be tougher to see against the silver dial.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

All:
Anyone know which movements are in the following models?
8926. Possible NH35 24 jewel Hand winding and hackable?
9110. Possible NH25 21 jewel. Non hacking Non hand windable?
Sites I've scanned gave no info on movements of each.

Lou Snutt


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> All:
> Anyone know which movements are in the following models?
> 8926. Possible NH35 24 jewel Hand winding and hackable?
> 9110. Possible NH25 21 jewel. Non hacking Non hand windable?
> ...


Not really sure what you mean. But both 8926 and 9110 uses nh35a which is hackable and handwinding.

Older 8926 used nh25 non hack/wind.

Sent using a cool device


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NH35A in both if they are recent versions.

View model

http://www.timemodule.com/sii/search/pdf/nh35a_SS.pdf


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I have a scalloped bezel 8926 LE built in March of 2014, N35a movement. I tried pulling the retaining wire out of the bezel, but no success. The gap is too narrow for a sewing pin or Xacto knife. Is this perhaps a bezel that is supposed to be pulled by wedges between the case and bezel? Or do I need to find a razor blade to pull the retaining wire?

Xacto and pin worked great on a coin edge bezel yesterday...
Thank you.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> All:
> Anyone know which movements are in the following models?
> 8926. Possible NH35 24 jewel Hand winding and hackable?
> 9110. Possible NH25 21 jewel. Non hacking Non hand windable?
> ...


My 8926OB has a date code of March, 2011 with a NH25a movement.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

jzoo said:


> I have a scalloped bezel 8926 LE built in March of 2014, N35a movement. I tried pulling the retaining wire out of the bezel, but no success. The gap is too narrow for a sewing pin or Xacto knife. Is this perhaps a bezel that is supposed to be pulled by wedges between the case and bezel? Or do I need to find a razor blade to pull the retaining wire?
> 
> Xacto and pin worked great on a coin edge bezel yesterday...
> Thank you.


You will need wedges or a razor blade


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you rbesass


----------



## Chris Sampogna (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey.

Does anyone know if this Dagaz hands set would fit on an Invicta 8926OB?

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/6348493

Thanks.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Chris Sampogna said:


> Hey.
> 
> Does anyone know if this Dagaz hands set would fit on an Invicta 8926OB?
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Very, very nice. Which hand set is that?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

whitemb said:


> Very, very nice. Which hand set is that?


are you referring to my post? standard silver sword hands set from tiger concepts


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> are you referring to my post? standard silver sword hands set from tiger concepts


Yes - thank you.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Just finished another. Went for a more vintage look here without holding to any specific design - just elements that I like. Faded bezel insert, beveled bezel, sterilized case/crown/caseback/rotor/bracelet, pointed crown guards, yellowed the dial/hands a little with coffee. After polishing, case was roughed up a bit and zulu was aged in bleach solution and scuffed to give it a little funk/fuzz. Pretty happy with how it came out ... but already considering selling it to finance the next mod. The sickness grows ...

(Forgive the obligatory "hairy forearm-pic")


----------



## Chris Sampogna (Aug 21, 2015)

Beautiful!

how'd you get the bracelet and case so smooth and pretty? Mind sharing? Thanks!


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Chris Sampogna said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> how'd you get the bracelet and case so smooth and pretty? Mind sharing? Thanks!


Sandpaper - progressed from 150 to 400 to 800 to 2000. I roughed this case up a little by tapping it with a wire brush to try to match the faded/damaged bezel insert and coffeed lume.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

rawall said:


> Not really sure what you mean. But both 8926 and 9110 uses nh35a which is hackable and handwinding.
> 
> Older 8926 used nh25 non hack/wind.
> 
> Sent using a cool device


Some of the older versions also used the Miyota 8215 but that wouldn't look like the Seiko movement.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

jzoo said:


> I have a scalloped bezel 8926 LE built in March of 2014, N35a movement. I tried pulling the retaining wire out of the bezel, but no success. The gap is too narrow for a sewing pin or Xacto knife. Is this perhaps a bezel that is supposed to be pulled by wedges between the case and bezel? Or do I need to find a razor blade to pull the retaining wire?
> 
> Xacto and pin worked great on a coin edge bezel yesterday...
> Thank you.


You cannot get to that wire. I had the same problem on my mod. Instead of potentially damaging the case/bezel, I left it in place. I put two layers of masking tape over the bezel edge and then used a file to de-brand and remove the crown guards. I worked slow and anytime my file touched the masking tape I replaced it with new. By going slow I never missed enough to get through both layers of tape. Note: For this to work properly you need a vice of some kind to hold the case (I padded my vice jaws with cardboard) and use both hands on the file. Takes longer than using a rotary tool but not that long.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Bleedingblue- thank you. I did my first one the way you described, it came out well. Now I have other reasons for wanting to get the scalloped bezel off of a different 8926. Thanks again.


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

Bleedingblue said:


> Some of the older versions also used the Miyota 8215 but that wouldn't look like the Seiko movement.


True that, but the chance of getting one of those new are really really slim now.

Peace

Sent using a cool device


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I used a couple of razorblades to get the scalloped bezel off today. Thank you rbesass, bleedingblue and whomever described the process in this thread.


----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Well, I roasted the cyclops off... [/big deal...]

But I have to say, I really like it this way.

Never even knew before joining that there were an army of people modding these things. It's very cool and some of these jobs are really impressive.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Ground down the case side on two 8926s today. I have a little more polishing to do, but one is going back into service with a bezel swap. Getting the hang of it one step at a time. Thank you all for the help.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

New take (for me) - thinking about Bogarting this one...


----------



## heyitsthatguy (Sep 18, 2015)

This thread has been quite helpful. Thanks folks!

Earlier this year I sanded off the logo on the case side of my 8926ob.

Today I finally worked up the courage to decyclopsinate it as well, with only minor casualties (managed a small nick in the crystal, and in my thumb). I used an ordinary BBQ lighter and hobby knife blade.

Much better now.


----------



## heyitsthatguy (Sep 18, 2015)

sorry, double post


----------



## bonanz (Feb 29, 2008)

does anyone happen to have a picture of the back of the stock invicta dial? I'm wondering if its possible to pop off the hour markers and mod a dial then pop them back on? do they go through the dial? or lay on top?


----------



## pharminator (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry to jump into this thread with this question, but I just got an 8926 and am quite enjoying it, except for one thing. I find the crown strikes the back of my hand in a very irritating way. I must just have overly sensitive skin, as I'm left with this red mark at the end of the day, and I gotta say it's wearing out its welcome. I put a band-aid on my hand where it strikes, and it felt great. I really want this watch to be my trusty, comfortable beater, and that can't happen with this crown.

What I'd like to do is replace the crown with a more rounded (hence more comfortable) one. On another post, someone suggested that I pop the crown and stem off, remove the movement, replace the stem/crown, tape off the case and sand until desired comfort found. While I can see myself doing this, are there any after-market crowns that would fit the 8926? It'd rather just screw in another crown rather than going through the hassle of sanding. If that's not an option, I'll probably do the mod myself.

Thanks!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

bonanz said:


> does anyone happen to have a picture of the back of the stock invicta dial? I'm wondering if its possible to pop off the hour markers and mod a dial then pop them back on? do they go through the dial? or lay on top?


Yes you can pop it off and they go through


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Looks great!!! I have found that if I use 50 grit sanding belts for hand held belt sander rather than a file it is quicker to grind the bezel down to the right size. It still takes a while but it is quicker and the files are expensive and are damaged quickly by this process.


Very nice.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

simart said:


> One more just cause the first photo is too small and I like this watch so much
> View attachment 1413099


That is really nice.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MaximeL (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi all,

First post here... great forum, very useful informations. After reading all your posts about those nice Invicta mods, I decided to give it a try myself.

I wanted to get a more "sober"/sterile sub look : the result is nice, I really like it but there is this famous issue about the holes left in the dial after removing the logo. From normal distance and light, it's almost invisible but if you look closer, you can clearly see it.
















Obviously, the only solution is to change the dial. I'd like to get a similar one, if possible with small text (automatic, water resistant, whatever...) at the bottom but no logo on the top. And I'd like to keep the date.
The DAGAZ MARINER SUPERLUMINOVA 3:00 is nice but I really don't like the red logo. I saw some nice sterile ones on ........... but it doesn't seem to fit the 8926.

Does anybody have a solution for me please?

Thanks!


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

MaximeL said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post here... great forum, very useful informations. After reading all your posts about those nice Invicta mods, I decided to give it a try myself.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat.

Does Invicta engrave something on the case also?

I gotta say the Invicta brand names me want to puke(sorry to be a hater) but these mods are pretty freakin badass.

A "sub"style, sanitary dial is what I would like also.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

You can use dials from tiger. Really any 28.5 dial will work, you just may have to use dial dot adhesive instead of the stock feet.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Anybody think there are dimensional differences between the A case and OB case where the bezel mounts? Haven't had time to check with calipers,but even without the click wire, the OB bezel on the A case is very snug, almost grinding. No graphite or anything, as it didn't look like any was there before disassembly.


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

whitemb said:


> This was my first watch mod and I cannot thank enough svokoetter, rbesass and the countless other WUS members who shared their experiences, successes and failures - you all made this a fantastic experience for me.
> 
> Already full of ideas for the next one.
> 
> Apologies for the bored-at-work iphone pictures.


Hey! I believe I bought your black bay mod off of ebay. Thanks so much - I can't stop looking at it or wearing it. You did a great job


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

^ small world! Glad you like it. The really sad thing is I had such bad seller's remorse that I'm currently building the exact same watch again.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

I knew this would be habit forming... second post and second mod complete. This time I went with a Yachmaster style homage. I call it the "Notmaster."


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

^ That is slick.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

double post - sorry


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

rbanks40 said:


> I knew this would be habit forming... second post and second mod complete. This time I went with a Yachmaster style homage. I call it the "Notmaster."
> View attachment 5733970


Is that a larger dial than the 8926's use? I did a similar mod on what looks like your's with a blue bezel. It needed a 31mm dial though. I'll try to post up pics when I get home. Maybe these will become another popular watch to mod here.


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Weston1 said:


> Is that a larger dial than the 8926's use? I did a similar mod on what looks like your's with a blue bezel. It needed a 31mm dial though. I'll try to post up pics when I get home. Maybe these will become another popular watch to mod here.


No - same size dial as the stock 8926 (3:00 seiko dial from Dagaz).


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

rbanks40 said:


> No - same size dial as the stock 8926 (3:00 seiko dial from Dagaz).


I was just thinking you might have changed out the bezel. I started with an Invicta 12835 (one of Invicta's Yachtmaster homages) which takes a 31MM dial and is 43MM across. I ended up with a dial from Raffles which was the only 31MM dial I could find that I thought would work. Yours is looking good.


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Will that silver dial (http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5888968) fit the Miyota / DG2813 at all?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

Weston1 said:


> I was just thinking you might have changed out the bezel. I started with an Invicta 12835 (one of Invicta's Yachtmaster homages) which takes a 31MM dial and is 43MM across. I ended up with a dial from Raffles which was the only 31MM dial I could find that I thought would work. Yours is looking good.


Thank you very much!

I was looking for an Invicta to mod that was slightly bigger, something like 42-43mm so I'd be interested to see how yours turned out.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

rbanks40 said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I was looking for an Invicta to mod that was slightly bigger, something like 42-43mm so I'd be interested to see how yours turned out.


Here's some pics. Like I said it was hard to find a dial, but maybe I just didn't know where to look. 43MM Invicta 12835, same Seiko based auto. This has removed logo's brushed the polished center links and case ect.:


----------



## c.anders (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi folks, I've been fiddling around with this watch for quite a while and I think I'm finally done with it, at least for now. I wanted a custom gilt dial so I spent a little while fooling around with waterslide decal paper and it hasn't turned out exactly like I wanted it because in the sun you can see the brass through the black, inside it's a nice dark chocolate brown so that I like, it's written in Greek just like my first mod which was left-handed with a faded bezel and ''tropical'' dial about 70-80 pages back, I still need lots of practice luming. I did a lot of work on the bezel and it isn't perfect but you have to get pretty close to tell, it's all done with files and my eyes, need some machining tools. The first thing to go were the crown guards, I've pretty much decided that I can't do a mod without getting rid of them or making them pointed, I just really really love the look. I also tapped the case and installed a twin lock type crown tube and an 8mm sterile crown. I had originally installed a domed mineral crystal from Esslinger, then I saw a post where someone had a domed flat back crystal and I really like the tricks it played with the light so I ordered one and when I got it, it wasn't quite as domed as I was expecting but I installed it and I'm happy the way it turned out. I put gold Merc hands on it, I'm not extremely fond of the snowflakes, the minute hand was too big, I bought them from Cousins and I've bought from Esslinger, both too big and I think Dagaz didn't have them, or maybe that was sword, IDK, either way, is there a list of vendors who sell .88 or whatever odd size it is instead of a .9? It would be sweet to be able to buy just one size for both Seiko and ETA....

























I polished the rehaut on this one hence the reflections. 








The lume is made from some of the cheapest powder I could find on ebay mixed with some glowpaint, it works surprisingly well, it'll stay visible for a little over 20 min. I want to ''perfect'' my skills before I go spending a bunch of money on Superluminova.

I also want to thank all of you guys, I don't ever comment but I keep a close eye on this thread and ya'll have helped me out a ton so thanks a bunch.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

cbouza3 said:


> Will that silver dial (http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5888968) fit the Miyota / DG2813 at all?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is my understanding that the dial will fit the movement. For the 8926, I have been told that any 28.5 diameter dial should work, and even some 29mm, but the feet may have to be clipped and dial dot adhesive used instead. You have to be careful with your hand selections though.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

rbanks40 said:


> No - same size dial as the stock 8926 (3:00 seiko dial from Dagaz).


how about that bezel insert? Where did that come from? I have been looking for something raised like that for the 8926 so I can try my hand at painting the numbers and indicators.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

For those interested in easily removing the cyclops...use a heat gun. All of the talk of matches, grill lighters, chipping away at it, and broken crystals had me concerned. I have a new-version 8926, which had a lot of mixed reviews for successfully removing the magnifier. I put the heat gun at ~1000°F, localized the heat as much as possible on the cyclops for less than a minute, and it popped right off. Wait for it to cool off a bit, then a little bit of rubbing with acetone removed the residual adhesive. It was surprisingly easy, especially with all of the build up from issues posted here. I would recommend using something very dull and blunt to push the magnifier off with, maybe a tongue depressor or a spoon. I used a dull screw driver (again, thinking I would need more to chip away at it) and even that appears to have left a faint scratch.

Cliffs Notes: just use a heat gun for cyclops removal.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

cbouza3 said:


> Will that silver dial (http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5888968) fit the Miyota / DG2813 at all?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding is the dial feet and date window positions are different between the Seiko and Miyota movements.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> My understanding is the dial feet and date window positions are different between the Seiko and Miyota movements.


Ah, yeah, forgot about the date window. I had planned on a nondate dial so that part slipped my memory.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbanks40 (Jun 17, 2015)

idvsego said:


> how about that bezel insert? Where did that come from? I have been looking for something raised like that for the 8926 so I can try my hand at painting the numbers and indicators.


I bought the bezel insert on ebay. I just looked for an affordable yachmaster bezel insert. I think I paid $40-50 for mine. It took a bit of sanding to get it to fit properly into my bezel.

Hope this helps.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> For those interested in easily removing the cyclops...use a heat gun. All of the talk of matches, grill lighters, chipping away at it, and broken crystals had me concerned. I have a new-version 8926, which had a lot of mixed reviews for successfully removing the magnifier. I put the heat gun at ~1000°F, localized the heat as much as possible on the cyclops for less than a minute, and it popped right off. Wait for it to cool off a bit, then a little bit of rubbing with acetone removed the residual adhesive. It was surprisingly easy, especially with all of the build up from issues posted here. I would recommend using something very dull and blunt to push the magnifier off with, maybe a tongue depressor or a spoon. I used a dull screw driver (again, thinking I would need more to chip away at it) and even that appears to have left a faint scratch.
> 
> Cliffs Notes: just use a heat gun for cyclops removal.


That's good to know as I've been weary of trying it on my newer 8926. Did you do it with the crystal in the case? My concern about heating up the crystal that much while in the case is that it will mess up the crystal gasket.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

joefri187 said:


> That's good to know as I've been weary of trying it on my newer 8926. Did you do it with the crystal in the case? My concern about heating up the crystal that much while in the case is that it will mess up the crystal gasket.


Yes, the crystal was the only part still in the case. I have seen several posts concerned about messing up the gasket, but I truly doubt it matters. I will gladly send parts to anyone that want to pressure/leak test them, as it has seen both high heat and an acetone bath. I am not diving with the watch anyway, but would not lose any confidence in it from what I have done to it.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

There is thread on WUS that lists bezel insert sizes of several watches. That could help you identify possible inserts from the watch model number, since most dealers don't list dimensions. I can't post a link with my phone, but I can tonight.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

joefri187 said:


> That's good to know as I've been weary of trying it on my newer 8926. Did you do it with the crystal in the case? My concern about heating up the crystal that much while in the case is that it will mess up the crystal gasket.


You have a valid concern. I wouldn't do it in the case.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> There is thread on WUS that lists bezel insert sizes of several watches. That could help you identify possible inserts from the watch model number, since most dealers don't list dimensions. I can't post a link with my phone, but I can tonight.


that would be very useful, thanks. I will see if I can find it but please link it when you have a chance.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

idvsego said:


> that would be very useful, thanks. I will see if I can find it but please link it when you have a chance.


Here's a couple:

http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japanese-watch-discussion-forum/15326-bezel-insert-sizes.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/bezel-insert-sizes-reference-tool-918743.html


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The second link is the one I was thinking of. Thank you joefrei


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Can anyone point me to the right size/brand for a mesh Bracelet for the Invicta 8926? I will be receiving mine tomorrow. Thanks a lot!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Has anyone used the Esslinger 2mm double domed mineral crystal in an 8926? If so, how did it look? Thank you!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Has anyone used the Esslinger 2mm double domed mineral crystal in an 8926? If so, how did it look? Thank you!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks GREAT rbesass, Just got my 8926 in today. Im sanding off the logos on the case and reshaping the crown protectors. What dial did you use? I have never seen it before.

Thanks!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I made that dial.



Stiyro said:


> Looks GREAT rbesass, Just got my 8926 in today. Im sanding off the logos on the case and reshaping the crown protectors. What dial did you use? I have never seen it before.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

R - my favorite part of this mod is actually the crown - did you mod that from the original 8926 crown or replace it? Thanks

Edit: Never mind, saw in BSHT X that you used a TC crown. Thanks



rbesass said:


>


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

whitemb said:


> R - my favorite part of this mod is actually the crown - did you mod that from the original 8926 crown or replace it? Thanks
> 
> Edit: Never mind, saw in BSHT X that you used a TC crown. Thanks


Threads match, it screws right on.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

I think i found the width size of the band to be 20mm. I'm looking to replace the stock bracelet for a mesh bracelet. Can anyone confirm this? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



falcondrgn said:


> Can anyone point me to the right size/brand for a mesh Bracelet for the Invicta 8926? I will be receiving mine tomorrow. Thanks a lot!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

falcondrgn said:


> I think i found the width size of the band to be 20mm. I'm looking to replace the stock bracelet for a mesh bracelet. Can anyone confirm this? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Yes, it's 20mm.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally my prayers have been answered! Thanks a lot tslewisz lol



tslewisz said:


> Yes, it's 20mm.


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't mean to hijack the thread but does anyone know if this dial (for eta 2836) from helenarou will fit this parnis GMT? I'm concerned about the date complication, I'd like to keep it.

HR Snowflake Vintage Super Lume Date Dial for Swiss ETA 2836 2824 Tudor Movement | eBay


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Finally finished the GMT!

DG Movement (Did not remove the stem)

Stella WRA Crystal

Face and hands from Tiger.

Bezel Insert from The Bay


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I find with the signed parnis case you will want to use a 30mm or larger dial the 2 unsigned cases I have will take 29mm no problem. Date should line up perfect.

Now back to Invicta 8926's!!!!!!



panchoskywalker said:


> Don't mean to hijack the thread but does anyone know if this dial (for eta 2836) from helenarou will fit this parnis GMT? I'm concerned about the date complication, I'd like to keep it.
> 
> HR Snowflake Vintage Super Lume Date Dial for Swiss ETA 2836 2824 Tudor Movement | eBay


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> Finally finished the GMT!
> 
> DG Movement (Did not remove the stem)
> 
> ...


This I like!


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> Finally finished the GMT!
> 
> DG Movement (Did not remove the stem)
> 
> ...


Awesome mod! I've been contemplating on doing a GMT mod too for a while now, but have never found the right articles or diy to help. Do you know if there is one somewhere?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

TZWang said:


> Awesome mod! I've been contemplating on doing a GMT mod too for a while now, but have never found the right articles or diy to help. Do you know if there is one somewhere?


If I remember correctly, Jelliotz was the first to reveal the key to this mod.

In a nutshell, start with an 8926 with a Miyota movement and replace it with a DG3804. It's a straight drop in.

The key to success is to not remove the stem from the DG movement. Start by removing the crown from the Miyota stem. Measure the length of the stem from the side of the case to the end while in the wind position. Trim the stem on the DG to match. Reassemble and you're done!


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

I put the Bizarro-Submariner (or anti-Submariner?) together yesterday. I am waiting on the mesh bracelet to arrive, but could not resist taking a quick comparison shot.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Finished another mod for my oldest boy. Pretty fun how many options exist for this little case/movement combo.


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> If I remember correctly, Jelliotz was the first to reveal the key to this mod.
> 
> In a nutshell, start with an 8926 with a Miyota movement and replace it with a DG3804. It's a straight drop in.
> 
> The key to success is to not remove the stem from the DG movement. Start by removing the crown from the Miyota stem. Measure the length of the stem from the side of the case to the end while in the wind position. Trim the stem on the DG to match. Reassemble and you're done!


Damn, I have two Pro Divers with the NH35A movement... Maybe I'll try it with another Chinese GMT movement instead. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Here's a picture of my FFF mod on a aged pepsi bezel. First time trying to age a bezel, think I went a BIT too far...


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

^^ That actually looks pretty good ... you should see some of my failed aging experiments.


----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Lemme ask a stupid question that's probably covered in here somewhere -- 

Let's say I have an 8926OB that I unfortunately wrecked - Hypothetically speaking of course. :roll: 

I mean, let's say that I was feeling bold and took the thing apart and broke the second hand and screwed something up in the movement. Hypothetically. 

If I were to want to grab a "ready-to-go" movement with hands -- Does such a thing exist or are they always "Here's a dial, here's a movement and here are a set of hands - Go for it, bold-boy..." type scenarios?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

John60169 said:


> Lemme ask a stupid question that's probably covered in here somewhere --
> 
> Let's say I have an 8926OB that I unfortunately wrecked - Hypothetically speaking of course. :roll:
> 
> ...


A stock ready to go movement or aftermarket?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

John60169 said:


> Lemme ask a stupid question that's probably covered in here somewhere --
> 
> Let's say I have an 8926OB that I unfortunately wrecked - Hypothetically speaking of course.
> 
> ...


Are you hypothetically after a Seiko or Miyota movement?


----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Probably aftermarket -- Seiko, Miyota, something that would fit. Just seeing if I could turn the watch into one that works again. It'd be easy enough to just replace the watch... But after seeing all these cool mods, I'd be interested in just slapping a new movement in -- But I've already demonstrated my lack of proper tools and skills with hands...

Hypothetically speaking of course. As if I'd ever just blatantly wreck an otherwise properly functioning watch for seemingly no reason... o|


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

John60169 said:


> Probably aftermarket -- Seiko, Miyota, something that would fit.


Right, Seiko and Miyota movements are not interchangeable. What came in the watch originally determines what options will fit.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

If your watch came a Seiko movement, then a 7s25 or 7s26 (nonhacking, non handwind) movement or 7s35 or 7s36 (hacking and handwind) movement would fit. 25 and 35 are date only, 26 and 36 are day/date. They also called NH series movements too.
If you watch has the Miyota 8215 movent, then that one or a DG3804b GMT movement would fit. I think there is a DG clone of the Miyota movement too, but I don't know the number. The DG3804B is finicky because of the problems mentioned recently in this thread.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

TZWang said:


> Damn, I have two Pro Divers with the NH35A movement... Maybe I'll try it with another Chinese GMT movement instead. Thanks for the tip!


I would be interested to know if you find a drop in replacement. If they have NH35 movements, I'm not aware of another GMT movement that will fit since the 8926 Cases are different for the NH35 and Miyota movements.

Keep us posted if you find anything!


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

TZWang said:


> Here's a picture of my FFF mod on a aged pepsi bezel. First time trying to age a bezel, think I went a BIT too far...
> View attachment 5845722


It looks great, actually. Are there any "bezel insert aging" guides that you used?


----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

It's a NH35A (Sorry - not a newb to wearing 'em, but certainly to hypothetically wrecking them).


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

Do you guys know if a difference in the hole size of 0.1 mm is a big difference for hole diameter of replacement hands? I'm trying to find minute hands that are 1.00 mm but only see 0.90 mm on ofrei's website


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

15kywalker said:


> Do you guys know if a difference in the hole size of 0.1 mm is a big difference for hole diameter of replacement hands? I'm trying to find minute hands that are 1.00 mm but only see 0.90 mm on ofrei's website


Huge; It won't fit unless you ream it out with a broach. I assume you are trying to fit the hand onto a Miyota movement? What I've done is take to original Miyota (1.00mm) hand and slide it onto the broach. Mark where it rests with a piece of tape. Take the .90mm hand and ream it down until it reaches just above the tape mark. The Otto Frei hands are pretty inexpensive so it's worth the try. At least you have some other options...


----------



## 15kywalker (Mar 23, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Huge; It won't fit unless you ream it out with a broach. I assume you are trying to fit the hand onto a Miyota movement? What I've done is take to original Miyota (1.00mm) hand and slide it onto the broach. Mark where it rests with a piece of tape. Take the .90mm hand and ream it down until it reaches just above the tape mark. The Otto Frei hands are pretty inexpensive so it's worth the try. At least you have some other options...


Thanks for the tip. I found out from another member here that the Miyota 8125 hands are similar to the DG2813 hands so I was able to find a good set on eBay to replace my 9015 hands. 1.515/1.005/0.17mm on the DG2813/Miyota 8215 is about as close as I think I'll get to the 1.520/1.000/0.17mm specs I need for the 9105. I think I'm going to just take the hands to a watchmaker nearby to have him install it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

My first mod, finally completed. It's far from perfect, my metal work is less than stellar, I ruined two sets of hands before having a pro install them (apparently the Yobokies hands aren't a great fit as the first two sets were a nightmare for me and the watchmaker said he had to do a _lot_ of work to get a proper fit), I then put some nasty scratches on the dial, and _then _Tudor decides to release an homage to _my_ watch when I'm halfway through with the project! (I've personally never liked snowflake though, I'm a merc guy.)
But here it is, I'm happy with it, and I've already ordered two more 8926's.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

quinncidence said:


> View attachment 5863658
> 
> My first mod, finally completed. It's far from perfect, my metal work is less than stellar, I ruined two sets of hands before having a pro install them (apparently the Yobokies hands aren't a great fit as the first two sets were a nightmare for me and the watchmaker said he had to do a _lot_ of work to get a proper fit), I then put some nasty scratches on the dial, and _then _Tudor decides to release an homage to _my_ watch when I'm halfway through with the project! (I've personally never liked snowflake, I'm a merc guy.)
> But here it is, I'm happy with it, and I've already ordered two more 8926's.


Really nice. I am not a huge Mercedes fan but this is a classic combo. I need to do a gilt mod next.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

John60169 said:


> It's a NH35A (Sorry - not a newb to wearing 'em, but certainly to hypothetically wrecking them).


On eBay, there's a seller in the UK who has new 7s36 and 7s26 movements listed pretty regularly. A different UK seller offers movements he has pulled from watches- usually the 7s26. He pulls from divers and sport watches, and has movements with two different dial spacers, so you would need to measure from the bottom of your plastic ring to the top of the dial to determine which one would fit. He also offers some of them with dials.
There are 2(?) sellers out of Hong Kong who start auctions for 7s36 movements at $10. Lately they hit $40 give or take.
I have not dealt with any of these dealers directly, this information is just to point you in a direction.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

This is an awesome thread, thanks to everyone who has contributed! This is my first 8926 mod, but I have been collecting, building and modding watches for a while now. Dagaz dial, Kontrolsports hands, and blue double coated AR sapphire. I was going for a mod snowflake style diver. Very addicting, I have two more builds in the process!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

one of these days the pinion on this thing is going to just snap from all the swaps...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


Where did you find a Planet Ocean insert that fit?


----------



## Delta32 (Oct 9, 2012)

rbesass said:


>


Did you make that bezel edge by hand or is it possible to buy and swap to this type of bezel?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Delta32 said:


> Did you make that bezel edge by hand or is it possible to buy and swap to this type of bezel?


I made it.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Delta32 said:


> Did you make that bezel edge by hand or is it possible to buy and swap to this type of bezel?


He makes them but pm him
Edit - he beat me to it. It's probably one of the best bezels I have seen on an 8926


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> Where did you find a Planet Ocean insert that fit?


Alpha Watch

It is too big and must be turned down...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

So here is the rotor on my recently completed project. The *ahem* _Côtes de Genève, _while obviously nothing special, was an effort that surprised me. And I appreciated that effort.










Then today the base for my next project arrived and Invicta surprised me again, but in that way that only they know how:









What. The. Hell. 
Is this a new thing or just one of those luck-of-the-draw situations? It's pretty hilarious, and makes the decision of which movement gets the solid case back an easy one. (Both of them actually.)
_Invicta: the Florida of Watches. Literally!_


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Painting them yellow is cheaper than the turning work. The newer ones seem to be yellow, in my experience.


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Painting them yellow is cheaper than the turning work...


So I had assumed. 
Though I do have a suggestion for them; cheaper than painting them yellow is painting them nothing.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just finished my 8927ob mod. I've been itching to do a two tone build of some sort for a while, this Invicta fit the bill perfectly. I used Dagaz hands/dial/crystal and did the destro mod as well. I think it turned out pretty good!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Razorsedge2003 said:


> Just finished my 8927ob mod. I've been itching to do a two tone build of some sort for a while, this Invicta fit the bill perfectly. I used Dagaz hands/dial/crystal and did the destro mod as well. I think it turned out pretty good!


Beautiful


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

quinncidence said:


> So I had assumed.
> Though I do have a suggestion for them; cheaper than painting them yellow is painting them nothing.


LOL


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

Razorsedge2003 said:


> Just finished my 8927ob mod. I've been itching to do a two tone build of some sort for a while, this Invicta fit the bill perfectly. I used Dagaz hands/dial/crystal and did the destro mod as well. I think it turned out pretty good!


That looks about as good as a two-tone watch can! It's got a disco 70's vibe. I like it!
(what's the destro mod, btw?)


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

quinncidence said:


> That looks about as good as a two-tone watch can! It's got a disco 70's vibe. I like it!
> (what's the destro mod, btw?)


He flipped the dial around so the crown is on the other side.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

quinncidence said:


> That looks about as good as a two-tone watch can! It's got a disco 70's vibe. I like it!
> (what's the destro mod, btw?)


Yeah like idvsego said I flipped the dial so the crown is on the left. The complete mod list is Dagaz BB tribute dial, Dagaz rose gold Mercedes hands, Dagaz Monster bubble sapphire, Removed crown gaurds, removed Invicta engraving from the side of the case, removed Invicta from movement, Startime Supply jubilee bracelet, baked stock insert. I still need to remove the Invicta etching from the case back and do a pressure test but I really wanted to get it on my wrist!

Thanks for the compliments, I was really trying to do something slightly different than all the other watches I've had. The two tone is a first for me.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I am looking for a cheap jubilee style bracelet. Not sure if I will love the style on. You wrist so looking to get one cheap to try it out. Any suggestions?


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

idvsego said:


> I am looking for a cheap jubilee style bracelet. Not sure if I will love the style on. You wrist so looking to get one cheap to try it out. Any suggestions?


"precision.tools" is an eBay seller with great price/quality value bracelets. They have a jubilee for <$30 on sale right now.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

idvsego said:


> I am looking for a cheap jubilee style bracelet. Not sure if I will love the style on. You wrist so looking to get one cheap to try it out. Any suggestions?


google watchbandcenter.
they seem to have a good selection from super cheap to very nice.
I got a super cheap straight end link oyster from there and it's fast becoming my favorite metal bracelet.


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pressure tested it, passed 6 bar with no problem.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone happen to know the crystal size for the older Miyota 8926a with the scalloped bezel? I've read both 29.5mm and 30.5mm in this thread. When I compared the crystal to that of the stock 30mm NH35a it is definitely smaller. Thanks!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm thinking of trying the new dagaz bb tribute dial with c3 lume. Has anyone tried this new dial?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Does anyone in here know where I can get a custom dial done at?

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello all!!! New to the forum and the thread. I have learned aver the last few weeks digging through ever single post of this thread. I got my 8026ob about 2 weeks ago. I took of all the invicta logos on the case and have ordered ALLOT of parts. I ordered a DAGAZ dial and hands, a new crystal (since the 8926 i ordered had a small knick in the crystal), I also ordered an $80 ceramic bezel ring. 

My question is, since my bezel ring is expensice and im not sure how much i will like the crystal i ordered (I hope everything turns out the way i have planned, but i dont want to ruin my bezel ring if the crystal is not exactly how i want it)... What can you guys recommend for an adhesive to attach the bezel ring that i can easily remove the ring without damaging it, if i am not happy with my new crystal.

Thanks Again!

Bradford AKA Stiyro


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can seat or remove the crystal without taking the bezel off. I actually prefer taking the crystal out before removing the bezel insert to minimize the risk of damage to the insert.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Does anyone in here know where I can get a custom dial done at?
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


Vintage B-Uhr Pilot Flieger Submariner Custom Hommage Watch


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Perhaps I should explain a little. I am a huge fan of the Assassin's Creed video game series. I am wanting to make an Assassin's Creed themed 8926 for fun.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Perhaps I should explain a little. I am a huge fan of the Assassin's Creed video game series. I am wanting to make an Assassin's Creed themed 8926 for fun.
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


I havent found a place that will do it for you but there are some people that have used their printers to create overlays for blank dials. Some even have lume. I am pretty sure there are a few threads on it around here.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice job, especially the case mods.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I just got an older 8926ob with the Myota movement off the bay for a song. The only issue with it is that the bezel is free spinning. The racheting parts have been removed. Can anyone tell me where to get thrm without having to buy the whole watch?

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

So i got my new crystal in tonight. I ordered it after talking to a member here asking about one of his pictures. I got my 8926 originally with a shattered crystal, obviously when i popped it out it fell into 100 tiny pieces. The member said he ordered either a 30.1mm or 30.3mm crystal but could not remember, so i ordered both of them. I was able to press to 30.1mm crystal in without too much trouble and it fits nice. I ordered it because it was only $6 and i wanted to practice with my crystal press before spending $60 on a nice domed sapphire. Now that i have had my experience i want to order the sapphire but most of what i can find come in 30.0mm and 30.5mm can someone PLEASE post the specs of the original 8926 crystal?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I just got an older 8926ob with the Myota movement off the bay for a song. The only issue with it is that the bezel is free spinning. The racheting parts have been removed. Can anyone tell me where to get thrm without having to buy the whole watch?
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


I didn't have much luck with that and eventually just made my bezel fixed.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Yikes, thats what I was thinking I was going to have to do after scanning eBay all night.

Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

The Bizzaro-Submariner out in the wild. The mesh strap arrived in under a week from overseas, quite impressive as well as decent quality.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Stiyro said:


> So i got my new crystal in tonight. I ordered it after talking to a member here asking about one of his pictures. I got my 8926 originally with a shattered crystal, obviously when i popped it out it fell into 100 tiny pieces. The member said he ordered either a 30.1mm or 30.3mm crystal but could not remember, so i ordered both of them. I was able to press to 30.1mm crystal in without too much trouble and it fits nice. I ordered it because it was only $6 and i wanted to practice with my crystal press before spending $60 on a nice domed sapphire. Now that i have had my experience i want to order the sapphire but most of what i can find come in 30.0mm and 30.5mm can someone PLEASE post the specs of the original 8926 crystal?


It seems to vary, unfortunately. I have two Seiko powered 8926s that both had 29.5mm crystals in them. One of those was made last year, the other earlier. The 30mm crystal I tried would not seat with the gasket. (I went with the 30mm spec offered before measuring the crystals in the watches). The inside diameter of the case where the crystal sits is 30.18mm in this instance. Replacement gaskets from Esslinger are .4mm wide, the Invicta gasket seems to be about the same, but I did not measure one. You might measure where the crystal sits, then go to the second size down in diameter, as long as that does not make the difference more than about .7mm or so, at .8mm, the gasket would not be compressed. In my case, that was 32.18 inside diameter, skip the 30.0mm and go to the second size down- 29.5mm.
Another option would be to measure the case, order the closest size that is smaller, and glue it in without a gasket.
Someone else may be able to offer better advice. My experience is still pretty limited.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Stiyro said:


> can someone PLEASE post the specs of the original 8926 crystal?


Many people already have, but the stock crystal is exactly 30.0mm in the NH-35A powered 8926OB.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

idvsego said:


> I havent found a place that will do it for you but there are some people that have used their printers to create overlays for blank dials. Some even have lume. I am pretty sure there are a few threads on it around here.


http://www.stefanv.com/watches/making-custom-watch-dials-1.html


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> http://www.stefanv.com/watches/making-custom-watch-dials-1.html


Every time I start feeling smug about my modding capabilities, I re-read one of your tutorials and get a nice attitude adjustment.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

whitemb said:


> Every time I start feeling smug about my modding capabilities, I re-read one of your tutorials and get a nice attitude adjustment.


yeah, I am using legos, this dude is building the golden gate bridge. Always impressive.


----------



## walt hamm (Nov 25, 2011)

I have an Invicta born Black Bay, which I really like, as well as a Ticino Sea Viper which has the Miyota 9015 movement, sapphire crystal and no crown guards. It seems to me the Ticino Sea Viper might be a good candidate to be mod into a Black Bay. Has anyone tried it? By the way, it is one of Randy's watches which was done superbly--especially the bezel with has super fine "coin edging".


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Swapped in a SKNL09 movement into an 8926LE case to check fit for a future mod. It looks like it fits fine.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I just got an older 8926ob with the Myota movement off the bay for a song. The only issue with it is that the bezel is free spinning. The racheting parts have been removed. Can anyone tell me where to get thrm without having to buy the whole watch?
> 
> Live long and prosper - Mr. Spock


You might look for "music" wire at a hobby shop or home improvement store. It is hardened wire, and should stay a little springy after bending to shape. There is a photo of a ratchet wire in this thread, or maybe the "So you want to mod an 8926" thread to give you an idea.


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> Many people already have, but the stock crystal is exactly 30.0mm in the NH-35A powered 8926OB.


Thanks and sorry. The top 5-10 searches in this forum and google just tell people the only way to be sure is to take the crystal out and measure it. but i'm taking your word for it and ordering my sapphire. Thanks allot!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

Stiyro said:


> Thanks and sorry. The top 5-10 searches in this forum and google just tell people the only way to be sure is to take the crystal out and measure it. but i'm taking your word for it and ordering my sapphire. Thanks allot!


Don't worry about it. I have NEVER, not once, EVER had a forum search function return anything close to what I'm actually searching for. WUS search is particularly useless. If I need to find something on this site (always) I use google site search.


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

Beautiful!!! Where did you order the band from? I looked at a few nice ones off ebay, but were wondering about quality. Also how did you size it? The ones on ebay looked like you just have the cut the chain links. I really like the Squale bracelet but can not justify spending








JoshMcMadMac said:


> The Bizzaro-Submariner out in the wild. The mesh strap arrived in under a week from overseas, quite impressive as well as decent quality.
> 
> View attachment 5914850


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

Stiyro said:


> Beautiful!!! Where did you order the band from? I looked at a few nice ones off ebay, but were wondering about quality. Also how did you size it? The ones on ebay looked like you just have the cut the chain links.


Though I've yet to order one from them myself, I've only heard good things about the price/quality ratio at Strap Code. And they have no shortage of options either. They cost somewhat more than the eBay options, but again, quality.

19-20mm mesh band, the Milanese mesh watch bracelet


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

^ Bravo! Very well done. Which crystal?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

whitemb said:


> ^ Bravo! Very well done. Which crystal?


It is the 30.0mm diameter X 3.0mm edge X 4.0mm middle mineral crystal from Esslinger. It cost $7.50 USD + shipping, and in my case tax, since I live in Minnesota.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks good. I like that dial. it isn't overly sub-ish but doesn't try too hard to be something else.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

Stiyro said:


> Beautiful!!! Where did you order the band from? I looked at a few nice ones off ebay, but were wondering about quality. Also how did you size it? The ones on ebay looked like you just have the cut the chain links.


Thanks! I got it from precision.tools on eBay. It really is a nice bracelet, and I definitely would not be able to find 4x the value in spending $100+ from Strap Code. It did require cutting with a Dremel, but that was not an issue for me. It took a few patient minutes, but compared to the amount of effort modding the rest of the watch it was simple.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

redo...


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> redo...


Excellent work! 
Is that just a bead blasting? It almost looks like a primer coat. 
And what'd you use for the bezel? It's more than a checkering file, right?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like cerakote. And yes!! That bezel is killin it Randy!!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Glass bead blasted.
Bezel is a trade secret



quinncidence said:


> Excellent work!
> Is that just a bead blasting? It almost looks like a primer coat.
> And what'd you use for the bezel? It's more than a checkering file, right?


----------



## rawall (May 23, 2015)

Sunny weather. Happy weather!

Sent using a cool device


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Glass bead blasted.
> Bezel is a trade secret


Inspiring work as always, Randy. Well done!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

This is my first watch mod EVER! I bought allot of ****ty tools made in China and they all ended up sucking and breaking. I did everything with a scotch pad, a file, some tweezers and couple needles. I have two more crystals on the way to try out. I also have a blue ceramic bezel i spent $70 on that does not look as good as i had hoped. not sure where i will go from here. let me know what yall think.

~Bradford


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

The crystal is fantastic!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I agree, I have some envy right now


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Folks I posted this in the bargain thread and thought would share with you, I'm getting one myself for modding it



MP83 said:


> Interesting variant of the invicta 8926ob for under $60 after code 20veterans
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PS5IQ4Y/ref=ya_aw_od_pi?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Sent from my magic brick


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

Razorsedge2003 said:


> Yeah like idvsego said I flipped the dial so the crown is on the left.


What all does this entail? Is it as simple as putting the dial on 180º different, or does it require clipping the feet? Would this still work with a date window?


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

whitemb said:


> The crystal is fantastic!


If your speaking of my watch then Thank you! I have a domed sapphire on the way. Not sure which crystal im going to keep. The crystal in the pic is GS plastic crystal. I love the shape but i dont like the fact that its plastic and it reflects everything.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Folks I posted this in the bargain thread and thought would share with you, I'm getting one myself for modding it
> 
> Sent from my magic brick


Thanks for the heads up. I've got one on the way myself. Can't beat $60 for a new 8926 variant!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

MP83 said:


> Folks I posted this in the bargain thread and thought would share with you, I'm getting one myself for modding it


Can't argue at all for that price - I bought 3. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

MP83 said:


> Folks I posted this in the bargain thread and thought would share with you, I'm getting one myself for modding it
> 
> Sent from my magic brick





LifeTrekker said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I've got one on the way myself. Can't beat $60 for a new 8926 variant!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk





xAEROPLANEx said:


> Can't argue at all for that price - I bought 3. Thanks for the heads up!


Anyone 100% this watch is running the Seiko movement?


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

justadad said:


> Anyone 100% this watch is running the Seiko movement?


The 360* video on Amazon shows the seiko movement.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

justadad said:


> Anyone 100% this watch is running the Seiko movement?


If not, just get sterile dials and hands sets from William at Tiger-Concept. It's pretty hard to argue with for $60 - the worst that happens is I have xmas presents for a few people.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

justadad said:


> Anyone 100% this watch is running the Seiko movement?


I looked it up on the Invicta web site before pulling the trigger. It says it has the caliber NH35A movement. Here's the link:

http://invictawatch.com/collections/view-model/16131-pro-diver

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks guys!! Inbound!!


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Glad you guys were able to take advantage of this deal too. That said I'm on my phone and tapatalk is acting funny, could someone tell me what ebay sellers sell bezel inserts that are a perfect fit for the invicta and also the solid casebacks? Thanks!


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Glad you guys were able to take advantage of this deal too. That said I'm on my phone and tapatalk is acting funny, could someone tell me what ebay sellers sell bezel inserts that are a perfect fit for the invicta? Thanks!


I've gotten several from hellonatostrap. The have a web site too. Good customer service - sent me a new insert when the lume pip fell out of mine and disappeared into the carpet.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

MP83 said:


> Glad you guys were able to take advantage of this deal too. That said I'm on my phone and tapatalk is acting funny, could someone tell me what ebay sellers sell bezel inserts that are a perfect fit for the invicta and also the solid casebacks? Thanks!


Search the bay for Rolex 16610 and 16800 bezel inserts. All of the ones I have purchased off the bay fit, but some of them have a raised ridge on the back that needs to be filed or sanded down a bit or the insert will sit a little too proud. Also search the bay for Invicta 8926 bezel inserts.

With regards to solid casebacks, take a look at the ■affles Time web site, and look under the cases tab. He also sells on the bay. Unfortunately he is out of stock on several styles, but I can confirm that the sterile Milsub caseback fits an Invicta 8926OB just fine.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm just curious if anyone has compiled a list of the model numbers of all of the variants of the 8926OB. Here are all the stainless steel cases variants with the Seiko NH35A movement that I'm currently aware of, but I'm sure there there must be others. Invicta's web site lists over 2,000 watches in their Pro Diver Collection alone.

Stainless Steel Cased with NH35A movement:
8926OB
9094OB
16131



Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> I'm just curious if anyone has compiled a list of the model numbers of all of the variants of the 8926OB. Here are all the stainless steel cases variants with the Seiko NH35A movement that I'm currently aware of, but I'm sure there there must be others. Invicta's web site lists over 2,000 watches in their Pro Diver Collection alone.
> 
> Stainless Steel Cased with NH35A movement:
> 8926OB
> ...


There are a ton, especially when you have the different bezels and add in the gold versions. Here are a few, and these are just 40mm ones:

17045
17044
17043
17042
17041
17040
17039
8927
8928OB
8929
8930
9403
9404
19272


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> There are a ton, especially when you have the different bezels and add in the gold versions. Here are a few, and these are just 40mm ones:
> 
> 17045
> 17044
> ...


Wow! If nothing else, Invicta sure is prolific. That's a lot of variants!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> Wow! If nothing else, Invicta sure is prolific. That's a lot of variants!


I am sure there are more, I just have not taken the time to dig them up. I wish the search worked on the Invicta site; then it would be simple to figure out.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> I am sure there are more, I just have not taken the time to dig them up. I wish the search worked on the Invicta site; then it would be simple to figure out.


I thought it wasn't working cause I was trying to use their search from my phone. I didn't feel like looking through 2K+ watches manually myself either.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

That 19272 is kinda cool.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> That 19272 is kinda cool.


That's very nice. I love the midnight blue color. I just wish it had the Rolex coin edge style bezel instead of the Omega scalloped style bezel.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone around here have a spare set of hands that would look good on a green soxa dial? I'm thinking white milladder or white snowflake hands but I'm open to anything. I have a couple dials and hand sets I could trade, please send me a pm

Sent from my SD4930UR using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorsedge2003 (Dec 31, 2012)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> Razorsedge2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah like idvsego said I flipped the dial so the crown is on the left.
> ...


Just flip the dial 180* and that's it. The feet line up and the date wheel still works the same.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

Razorsedge2003 said:


> Just flip the dial 180* and that's it. The feet line up and the date wheel still works the same.


I would think the date wheel would not align on the opposite side? There are 31 days, an odd number, so if the date window is transposed it would show halfway between two dates right?


----------



## tkd2bjj (Feb 11, 2013)

Was wondering what you guys use for nato strap storage? I've got a nice watch case but a mess of nato straps. Wanted to get some ideas on how to organize them.
Thanks,
Rob.


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

tkd2bjj said:


> Was wondering what you guys use for nato strap storage? I've got a nice watch case but a mess of nato straps. Wanted to get some ideas on how to organize them.
> Thanks,
> Rob.


I use something like this










1 side for the 22s and the other one for the 20s

Sent from my magic brick


----------



## tkd2bjj (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks! Great option as I have both 20 & 22mm. Was thinking about a cigar box but wasn't sure if the straps would be flat.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

Sorry if it has been answered before: 
Are there any other than stock invicta bezels that will fit the 8926?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

tkd2bjj said:


> Was wondering what you guys use for nato strap storage? I've got a nice watch case but a mess of nato straps. Wanted to get some ideas on how to organize them.
> Thanks,
> Rob.


I use a tackle organizer. $6 at Walmart


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I received amazon deal today an immediately start modding  I actually quite like the dial's color combination however the indices are so bad which means I have to eventually replace hands dial. Hands also look very cheap but the lume of the hour, min hands is decent compared what I got from dagaz and yobokies. Bezel insert is from ebay, it a cheap one and for the seiko skx007. I sand it down a little and still need to make it a little smaller. I stop due to late hour(sound). So quick 15 minutes upgrade mode.

version 1.0 (second hand from orient, cyclops removed, ceramic bezel )


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I received amazon deal today an immediately start modding  I actually quite like the dial's color combination however the indices are so bad which means I have to eventually replace hands dial. Hands also look very cheap but the lume of the hour, min hands is decent compared what I got from dagaz and yobokies. Bezel insert is from ebay, it a cheap one and for the seiko skx007. I sand it down a little and still need to make it a little smaller. I stop due to late hour(sound). So quick 15 minutes upgrade mode.
> 
> version 1.0 (second hand from orient, cyclops removed, ceramic bezel )
> 
> View attachment 6001810


I kind of like that stick bezel insert. If anybody doesn't want theirs, let me know.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

fmadrid said:


>


Yeah... love the one with the maxi indices.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

arttylux said:


> Sorry if it has been answered before:
> Are there any other than stock invicta bezels that will fit the 8926?


I have seen the question somewhere on WUS before, and there was no definitive option offered. When I swapped an Invicta coin edge bezel onto an Invicta case made for the scalloped bezel, it did not fit right. It looks like the groove for the retaining wire is in a slightly different spot, and the OD of the two cases were slightly different.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Is it possible to find that BSH dial?


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Is it possible to find that BSH dial?


Hi, we are currently consulting WUS for a possible BSHT dial project. Awaiting their reply, this one I used is just a photo paper printout with hour indices pasted on it. Once we get approval, we will make the announcement.

Cheers
Franco


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

Im looking for the right Bezel for my mod. I Ordered a $60 ceramic bezel off ebay and it did not fit. After trying several different ways to get it to sit flush, i figured it must be a snap in bezel, so i tried to "pop" it in. And this happened...







I would really like another ceramic bezel but i dont want to blow another $60 on a bezel that does not fit and the only one i have been able to find is the ebay seller who happens to be 5 miles away from my home. They have been no help so far, I would really like them to help me somehow getting me a new bezel but they are not responding. Does anyone know of other ceramic bezels for the 8926 or is there somewhere i can order ceramic bezels by the measurement?

Thanks again, this forum has been very helpful!

Bradford


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

Stiyro said:


> Im looking for the right Bezel for my mod. I Ordered a $60 ceramic bezel off ebay and it did not fit. After trying several different ways to get it to sit flush, i figured it must be a snap in bezel, so i tried to "pop" it in...
> I would really like another ceramic bezel but i dont want to blow another $60 on a bezel that does not fit and the only one i have been able to find is the ebay seller who happens to be 5 miles away from my home. They have been no help so far, I would really like them to help me somehow getting me a new bezel but they are not responding. Does anyone know of other ceramic bezels for the 8926 or is there somewhere i can order ceramic bezels by the measurement?
> 
> Thanks again, this forum has been very helpful!
> ...


Hi Bradford,
I haven't found any replacement inserts that 'just fit', as nice as that would be. Even the ones that say they are specifically for 8926's are probably still Rolex 16800 replacements. Also, 16800 size inserts (which I assume you purchased) are supposed to snap into Rolex bezels, they do _not_ snap into Invicta bezels. Invicta bezels are to my knowledge adhesive only. And I don't mean this to sound as harshly as it might, but it's not really the eBay sellers responsibility to help you install it or replace one that you broke. Often they're just importing bulk parts from China and don't know or care how you use them.
All that said, my method of fitting differs some from the common advice here. (The common advice being to sand down the outside of the insert...I have no idea if this works with ceramic, but I suppose it could.) Instead I file down the seating/adhesive surface and inside-facing outside lip of the bezel itself, using small hobby files, so that the slightly larger 16800 inserts will fit. This takes quite a bit more time than spinning the insert against some sandpaper (or a file), but I've found I'm much more prone to eff up a fragile aluminum insert than the stainless bezel.
Sometimes you'll have to wait to find the parts you want and there's always a screwup or two to solve, but your project looks good so far! Keep it up!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


Rbesass strikes again!

Very nice work Randy! You are an inspiration to all of us aspiring modders.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caleb515 (Oct 8, 2015)

Sorry if this has already been answered, but does anyone sell pre-modded 8926's?
I adore the way some of these look once completed and the price (including mods) seems more than reasonable for the finished product.

I've read a couple of the DIY's and this just doesn't seem like a project I'm ready to take on any time soon.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Caleb515 said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, but does anyone sell pre-modded 8926's?
> I adore the way some of these look once completed and the price (including mods) seems more than reasonable for the finished product.
> 
> I've read a couple of the DIY's and this just doesn't seem like a project I'm ready to take on any time soon.


Yes. My limit is pretty much changing batteries in my quartz so I Bought these already modded by talented amateurs on this forum.

Start looking here:
8926 - WatchRecon

8926x5


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

Can anyone direct me to a thread about adjusting the nh35a movement? When i recieved my watch from the ebay seller it was running about 10 minutes fast a day. After watching some youtube videos i made an adjustment that according to the vid was supposed to slow down the watch slightly. That was last night, but looking at my watch now it seems to be running even faster. Looks like its almost 30 minutes a day fast. Did i get a bad watch from the seller or do i just need to regulate it more, or have it regulated?

Thanks again guys, yall have been very helpful.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Stiyro said:


> Can anyone direct me to a thread about adjusting the nh35a movement? When i recieved my watch from the ebay seller it was running about 10 minutes fast a day. After watching some youtube videos i made an adjustment that according to the vid was supposed to slow down the watch slightly. That was last night, but looking at my watch now it seems to be running even faster. Looks like its almost 30 minutes a day fast. Did i get a bad watch from the seller or do i just need to regulate it more, or have it regulated?
> 
> Thanks again guys, yall have been very helpful.


It may be magnetized. There are threads about how to deal with a magnetized watch. Here is one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/demagnetizing-great-1990786.html


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I just bought myself an Invicta 9110 with the nh35 movement. I prefer the scalloped bezel to the coin edge bezel. I wanted to know if mods done for the 8926 are possible to be replicated on the 9110. 
I am looking for a domed crystal, a new scalloped bezel - blue/green or pepsi, a dial and a new set of hands. Can someone point me to the right parts on dagaz or yobokies?


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> Yes. My limit is pretty much changing batteries in my quartz so I Bought these already modded by talented amateurs on this forum.
> 
> Start looking here:
> 8926 - WatchRecon
> ...


So that's where all the mods go....


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

sunny27 said:


> I just bought myself an Invicta 9110 with the nh35 movement. I prefer the scalloped bezel to the coin edge bezel. I wanted to know if mods done for the 8926 are possible to be replicated on the 9110.
> I am looking for a domed crystal, a new scalloped bezel - blue/green or pepsi, a dial and a new set of hands. Can someone point me to the right parts on dagaz or yobokies?


Yes, the 9110 is the same watch with a rubber strap.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Stiyro said:


> Can anyone direct me to a thread about adjusting the nh35a movement? When i recieved my watch from the ebay seller it was running about 10 minutes fast a day.


It's almost certainly magnetized. +10min/day is beyond the range of adjustment.



> After watching some youtube videos i made an adjustment that according to the vid was supposed to slow down the watch slightly. That was last night, but looking at my watch now it seems to be running even faster. Looks like its almost 30 minutes a day fast.


Which way did you turn the adjusting lever? If you turned it the wrong way (faster), you may have pushed it past the beginning of the dogleg in the hairspring, deforming it.


----------



## fast960 (Nov 9, 2015)

Love this look! Is that a chocolate brown BB dial with red bezel insert?


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

I ordered two more 8926s to start new mods. Ones of the movements is not working very well and needs to be replaced. Any recommendations on good movements to use in 8926 projects? It would be nice if it would work with the the same size dial and hands considering i have already ordered them for the mods, but its not necessary. A GMT movement would also be pretty cool.

Thanks again,
Bradford


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I plan on modding my Invicta 9110 (which I am told is a 8926) with the following parts to achieve a unique look:-
[1] Dial - Dagaz New Sea Explorer - http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4541549
[2] Second Hand - I want a milgauss - can someone list an NH35a compatible milgauss seconds hand?
[3] Minute and Hour - Invicta 9110 standard mercedes
[4] Watch band - 20 mm Rolex datejust - already got these
[5] Bezel insert - looking for a nice blue lumed/or milgauss type bezel insert - can someone please list a compatible bezel insert?
[6] Crystal - Domed but not much - slightly domed - Can someone please list a compatible crystal?


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

sunny27 said:


> I plan on modding my Invicta 9110 (which I am told is a 8926) with the following parts to achieve a unique look:-
> [1] Dial - Dagaz New Sea Explorer - http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4541549
> [2] Second Hand - I want a milgauss - can someone list an NH35a compatible milgauss seconds hand?
> [3] Minute and Hour - Invicta 9110 standard mercedes
> ...


SO the milgauss hand i really wanted on my firs mod, but the only two people i have seen that make them do not have an order site. you have contact them via instagram or email and over a week i got no response, so i gave up. But if you find a dealer PLEASE LET ME KNOW!

I have not found a single bezel insert other than factory replacements that fit the 8926 perfectly. YOu have to order the rolex submainer bezel inserts and sand them down. Trust me, i learned the hard way and cracked a $70 ceramic bezel insert.

and for the nh25a and nh35a crystals they are all 30.0mm diameter from my experience. THere are TONS of options. Try esslinger.com or kyrsworks-store.com if your looking for a sapphire.

Good luck!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Stiyro said:


> SO the milgauss hand i really wanted on my firs mod, but the only two people i have seen that make them do not have an order site. you have contact them via instagram or email and over a week i got no response, so i gave up. But if you find a dealer PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> 
> I have not found a single bezel insert other than factory replacements that fit the 8926 perfectly. YOu have to order the rolex submainer bezel inserts and sand them down. Trust me, i learned the hard way and cracked a $70 ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> ...


If you are talking about Yobokies, send him an email. He is usually very quick to respond.

[email protected]

I have purchased several dials and hand sets from him, and in my experience his service is top notch.

Also, in my experience, the bezel inserts for the Rolex 16610 and 16800 fit the 8926 bezel just fine. However some do need the back side sanded down in order to fit flush as they have a ridge on them. I have sanded a couple of the aluminum inserts, but I have never tried it with a ceramic one, so I'm not sure that it is even possible.

Good luck with your mod!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Also in my experience, patience is your best friend in this part of the hobby. Yobokies also responds to pm here within a couple of days usually.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

JelliSub


----------



## tkd2bjj (Feb 11, 2013)

idvsego said:


> I use a tackle organizer. $6 at Walmart
> 
> View attachment 5997258


Thanks! Looks great!


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Can anyone please post a link to the crystal I am a bit confused as to which option to choose for the Invicta 9110/8926. I want a slightly domed crystal with no date window magnifier/cyclops.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

sunny27 said:


> Can anyone please post a link to the crystal I am a bit confused as to which option to choose for the Invicta 9110/8926. I want a slightly domed crystal with no date window magnifier/cyclops.


Take a look around the Esslinger.com web site. I have used their 30.0mm dia x 4.0mm middle x 3.0mm edge domed mineral crystal - PN 201703 in my Black Bay Blue as well as my Black Bay Red builds, but I'm sure that there are others that will work as well. Whatever you choose, just make sure it has a 30.0mm OD diameter and you should be good.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good rolex style submariner bracelet for the 8926? maybe something with solid end links and a much higher quality clasp then the stock 8926, i feel like it is the weakest part of the watch. 

Thanks again,
Bradford


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

Stiyro said:


> Can anyone recommend a good rolex style submariner bracelet for the 8926? maybe something with solid end links and a much higher quality clasp then the stock 8926, i feel like it is the weakest part of the watch.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Bradford


I will order one of these(just have to find out with end links fit)
http://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm...tchet-buckle-brushed-p-4069.html#.Vk8L81-5SnM

They cost as much as the watch.......


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1527797

I've used this one with good results.


----------



## crimsontwister (Jul 5, 2013)

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1527797

I've used this one with good results.


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

arttylux said:


> I will order one of these(just have to find out with end links fit)
> 20mm Super Oyster Watch Bracelet for SEIKO Mid-size Diver SKX023, Wetsuit Ratche
> 
> They cost as much as the watch.......


I would order it right now if i knew then end links flt! That's why i asked the question.

BUMP PLZ! Someone recommend the best bracelet for the 8926. I have been looking at this thread but there are no links to buy it. And the guy will not respond to PMs because this thread was almost 4 years ago.
How to Make an Invicta 8926ob Better... - Watch Freeks


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Search ebay for glide lock. I found several bracelets a while ago. I never got around to ordering one so I can't comment on the fit. I've also wondered if sizzlinwatches bracelets would fit. It may be worth an email. Hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Stiyro said:


> I would order it right now if i knew then end links flt! That's why i asked the question.
> 
> BUMP PLZ! Someone recommend the best bracelet for the 8926. I have been looking at this thread but there are no links to buy it. And the guy will not respond to PMs because this thread was almost 4 years ago.
> How to Make an Invicta 8926ob Better... - Watch Freeks


20mm Stainless Steel Oyster Glide Lock Bracelet for Submariner GMT Watch | eBay

not glide lock.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/311449388643?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> 20mm Stainless Steel Oyster Glide Lock Bracelet for Submariner GMT Watch | eBay
> 
> not glide lock.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311449388643?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


I wonder if that's the same bracelet he ships on the Tacino Sea Viper? If so, I'll have to take mine off my Sea Viper and see how well it fits the 8926 case.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

So I have a question for you 8926 modders... are there any tricks for removing the scalloped bezel from an 8926? I have mine apart, (case is bare except for the bezel) but as I have read in other places here on WUS, the gap is so narrow that you can't really work anything in there in order to work the end of the retaining spring out like you can with an 8926OB.

Also, the inside edge of the bezel is brass colored, so I'm wondering if the bezel is just chrome plated bass and not solid stainless-steel like on the 8926OB? I was planning on doing a coin edge on this bezel, but if it is plated brass instead of solid SS, then I will probably just leave it alone and just de-logo the case with the bezel in place.










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

You can take two double-edged razor blades, then work them short edge first ( so you aren't pushing on a sharp edge) into the gap. Two next to each other should give you enough play to pull the bezel up and get the retaining wire past the case. I am pretty sure someone posted a photo in this thread.
Stanley blades are too thick. Single edged razor blades should work if you pull the metal edging off the opposite side.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

As to the brass color, I am guessing you ruled out that it is leftover adhesive from the bezel insert? I have only removed two scalloped bezels, but didn't see anything to make me think either was brass. You might try filing the inside edge from the bottom side to check...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks jzoo! The razor blades did the trick! Although it was still a real pain in the arse getting the bezel pried up.










As to the brass color I was seeing, it looks like it is something leftover from the bezel insert adhesive, although it doesn't want to come off very easy. I was able to scrape through it though, so at least I am able to confirm that the bezel is indeed stainless steel.

Also, one more thing. The crystal that came out of this case is 29.5mm, not the 30.0mm like most of the other 8926s I have heard about. So far, 2 of the 8926s I have modded had 30.0mm crystals, and the other 2 have 29.5mm crystals. Just FYI...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

You're welcome, Life Trekker. Have fun grinding!


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

To those keeping score, it appears the Invicta construction has change again. New bezels have the wire retainer spring sandwiched between two grooves. No way to feed the through the top. Also, the bezel insert seems thicker than previous versions.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

david78 said:


> To those keeping score, it appears the Invicta construction has change again. New bezels have the wire retainer spring sandwiched between two grooves. No way to feed the through the top. Also, the bezel insert seems thicker than previous versions.


Value of unpainted rotor versions just jumped again.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

david78 said:


> To those keeping score, it appears the Invicta construction has change again. New bezels have the wire retainer spring sandwiched between two grooves. No way to feed the through the top. Also, the bezel insert seems thicker than previous versions.


 That is on the scalloped bezel. You install the wire into the bezel then snap the bezel to the case. Scallop bezel are quite different in construction.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> That is on the scalloped bezel. You install the wire into the bezel then snap the bezel to the case. Scallop bezel are quite different in construction.


And as I learned, kinda a pain to get off, but not impossible. It just takes a little more work.

Other than that, it took a rbesass coin edge mod quite nicely. ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

rbesass said:


> That is on the scalloped bezel. You install the wire into the bezel then snap the bezel to the case. Scallop bezel are quite different in construction.


I purchased a new black dial, *coin edge* Invicta that featured this updated bezel construction. Delivered last week.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

david78 said:


> I purchased a new black dial, *coin edge* Invicta that featured this updated bezel construction. Delivered last week.


Bummer... If it's the same design as the scalloped bezel, it just makes modding the bezel harder. Thankfully, it doesn't make it impossible. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New step of my mod.*

Here the last step:

- hands and dieal from Dagaz
- besel insert from ebay

































... sorry for dust ...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: New step of my mod.*



Falco 67 said:


> Here the last step:
> 
> - hands and dieal from Dagaz
> - besel insert from ebay
> ...


Nice mod! Did you de-logo the side of the case too?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: New step of my mod.*



LifeTrekker said:


> Nice mod! Did you de-logo the side of the case too?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Yes:


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

Im working on my third 8926 project currently. The only thing about the 8926 i don't like about the 8926 is how thick the case back is. Does anoyone know of a slimmer case back? It does not have to be an exhibition case back. I was even thinking it might be a fun project to try and shave down the chapter ring so the movement sits a little closer to the crystal and get an even slimmer case back. If the crystal were to get in the way of the movement i could use a domed crystal.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Stiyro said:


> Im working on my third 8926 project currently. The only thing about the 8926 i don't like about the 8926 is how thick the case back is. Does anoyone know of a slimmer case back? It does not have to be an exhibition case back. I was even thinking it might be a fun project to try and shave down the chapter ring so the movement sits a little closer to the crystal and get an even slimmer case back. If the crystal were to get in the way of the movement i could use a domed crystal.


Looks to me like the 8926 back just barely clears the rotor as it is.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Stiyro said:


> Im working on my third 8926 project currently. The only thing about the 8926 i don't like about the 8926 is how thick the case back is. Does anoyone know of a slimmer case back? It does not have to be an exhibition case back. I was even thinking it might be a fun project to try and shave down the chapter ring so the movement sits a little closer to the crystal and get an even slimmer case back. If the crystal were to get in the way of the movement i could use a domed crystal.


I put a generic rolley sub caseback on one of my 8926 mods, and it fit just fine, and did not interfere with the rotor. Unfortunately, the place where I usually get mine (raffles time dot common) is currently out of stock.

BTW, If anyone knows who else carries these, I'd sure appreciate the lead. If not, I guess I'll be waiting until he gets them back in stock. I need 3 more right now for various projects that I'm currently working on.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Stiyro said:


> Im working on my third 8926 project currently. The only thing about the 8926 i don't like about the 8926 is how thick the case back is. Does anoyone know of a slimmer case back? It does not have to be an exhibition case back. I was even thinking it might be a fun project to try and shave down the chapter ring so the movement sits a little closer to the crystal and get an even slimmer case back. If the crystal were to get in the way of the movement i could use a domed crystal.


If you shave the chapter ring and the movement is closer to the crystal the movement stem will not line up.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Dagaz dial+hands and 16800 bezel insert. Also removed cyclops and brushed the bracelet. I kept all Invicta branding not to make it too much homage.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Dagaz dial+hands and 16800 bezel insert. Also removed cyclops and brushed the bracelet. I kept all Invicta branding not to make it too much homage.


Nice work!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Heads up...

Amazon has the Invicta 8926 on sale right now as their deal of the day for $56.99. Unfortunately it is the scalloped bezel, and not the coin edge, but for less than $60.00, it is still a great bang for the buck deal.










http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006AAS4M...&ascsubtag=4a032e08afdb8d5c276849a04294b9d1_S

The sale is on for another 20 hours or so.

I have 2 of them on the way.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Heads up...
> 
> Amazon has the Invicta 8926 on sale right now as their deal of the day for $56.99. Unfortunately it is the scalloped bezel, and not the coin edge, but for less than $60.00, it is still a great bang for the buck deal.
> 
> ...


I wish I have the kind of tools you and Randy have, so I can make my own BadSass bezels


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

fmadrid said:


> I wish I have the kind of tools you and Randy have, so I can make my own BadSass bezels


You really only need 2 primary tools. A drill press and a bench vice.

You also need some hand tools such as files, wood blocks, sandpaper, and a couple of small drum sanders. One you use as a drum sander, and the other you modify to hold the besel and bezel inserts.

I also use a Dremel rotary tool for my final case polishing, but you could get by without it.

Luckily for me I had most of the tools already on hand from my RC airplane building days, but I think even if you had to buy them new, you could probably pick up an inexpensive drill press and bench vise for around $200.00 US or so.

Edit: For example, here's a drill press that's very similar to what I use.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00HQ...rill+press&dpPl=1&dpID=419zIZO19cL&ref=plSrch

The one I use was originally made in China for Canadian Tire. I picked mine up here in the US at a tool store that specializes in inexpensive tools sourced from China.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Beau_777 said:


> Does anyone happen to know the crystal size for the older Miyota 8926a with the scalloped bezel? I've read both 29.5mm and 30.5mm in this thread. When I compared the crystal to that of the stock 30mm NH35a it is definitely smaller. Thanks!


Mine measured 29.5 mm.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Bleedingblue said:


> Mine measured 29.5 mm.


Mine : 8926A, Myiota with 29.5mm x 3.0mm sapphire and new cyclops with better magnification (sapphire too!)


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Bleedingblue said:


> Mine measured 29.5 mm.


I would really recommend measuring it. I've had both scalloped and coin edge bezel models that came with Seiko movements that were 29.5mm. Measure twice, order once.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I would really recommend measuring it. I've had both scalloped and coin edge bezel models that came with Seiko movements that were 29.5mm. Measure twice, order once.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


I agree with measuring but if you are getting mineral glass they are so cheap you are only out $3-6 if you want to order two sizes. Also, the original post I replied to was regarding the Miyota powered version.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Bleedingblue said:


> I agree with measuring but if you are getting mineral glass they are so cheap you are only out $3-6 if you want to order two sizes. Also, the original post I replied to was regarding the Miyota powered version.


I've never had a Miyota powered 8926, but I too have heard that they are 29.5mm. I don't know if that is universal across all of the years they used the Miyota movements though...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Dagaz dial+hands and 16800 bezel insert. Also removed cyclops and brushed the bracelet. I kept all Invicta branding not to make it too much homage.


I did something similar. Here it is.









Dagaz dial, hour and minute hand. Original second hand with its wings clipped and a bit of a paint job. I too left Invicta branding. Doesn't bother me that much and since I wasn't planning to replace the crystal I figured I had a good chance of messing up the bezel and or crystal if I tried to remove the branding with them still installed.


----------



## falcondrgn (Jun 18, 2013)

Does anyone know the Diameter size for the stock spring bars? Im trying to put a mesh bracelet on but the stock bring bars are too thick. I need to get a smaller size. Thank you!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Heads up...
> 
> Amazon has the Invicta 8926 on sale right now as their deal of the day for $56.99. Unfortunately it is the scalloped bezel, and not the coin edge, but for less than $60.00, it is still a great bang for the buck deal.
> 
> ...


I grabbed 2 some new dials and hands and a couple of bezel inserts. The fire is stoked and the iron is hot...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I grabbed 2 some new dials and hands and a couple of bezel inserts. The fire is stoked and the iron is hot...


I'm excited to see what you come up with. I've got some plans for mine too. I have a whole mess of dials, hands, and bezel inserts just waiting for a new home.

Edit: Obligatory first page pic...

And since we're talking about modding 8926s, here's a pic of my first full on mod from back in the summer.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

rbesass said:


> I grabbed 2 some new dials and hands and a couple of bezel inserts. The fire is stoked and the iron is hot...


If anyone can fix a scalloped dial, it would be you. 
Thanks again for the bead blasting tips.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Guys, Haven't posted in a while but was messing around with some spare parts the other day:



















Been waiting for new parts; has anyone else had especially long wait times from our usual suppliers? I usually get my stuff here in California within a week but I have two orders that are almost a month out with no updated tracking info. Not too concerned yet just curious if anyone else has experienced this.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

Heads up guys. 
8926OB, coin edge for $56.00:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...&keywords=8926ob&dpPl=1&dpID=51PlyFWN6mL&ref=

I got 2 for me, get yours!


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

120 said:


> Been waiting for new parts; has anyone else had especially long wait times from our usual suppliers? I usually get my stuff here in California within a week but I have two orders that are almost a month out with no updated tracking info.


I've had the same problem in the last 3-4 weeks.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

quinncidence said:


> Heads up guys.
> 8926OB, coin edge for $56.00:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...&keywords=8926ob&dpPl=1&dpID=51PlyFWN6mL&ref=
> ...


Wish i lived in the states sometimes. Here in Norway, on "sale" it is about $200.....


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

quinncidence said:


> Heads up guys.
> 8926OB, coin edge for $56.00:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...&keywords=8926ob&dpPl=1&dpID=51PlyFWN6mL&ref=
> ...


I have 2 coming myself. Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

I got one too!

It's like high school...
"Come on! It's cool. Everybody's doin it!"

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

quinncidence said:


> Heads up guys.
> 8926OB, coin edge for $56.00:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...&keywords=8926ob&dpPl=1&dpID=51PlyFWN6mL&ref=
> ...


I got 3.


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I got 3.


I actually got 3 also. Did Amazon make you split the purchase? I had to buy 2, then another in a separate order.


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Invicta Herren-Armbanduhr XL Automatik Edelstahl 8926 OB: Invicta: Amazon.de: Uhren

Pretty unfair..


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I have 2 coming myself. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk





rbesass said:


> I got 3.


I want to buy a couple buy im not sure what movement it comes with... The pic shows a miyota an the 360 view shows a seiko movement!!!


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm sure it'll be the NH35A..


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Pretty safe bet they will have NH35 movements at this point. Amazon seems to move quite a few of these.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone wanna get me some??


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Pretty safe bet they will have NH35 movements at this point. Amazon seems to move quite a few of these.


Yeah, I'm positive it will be the NH35A. Invicta hasn't used the Miyota movements in something like 5 years or more, (if someone has a closer date, please correct me on this) and Amazon doesn't sell old stock. In fact, if I had to guess, they will come with the newer yellow painted rotors, which are genuine Seiko movements, but assembled in Malaysia. At least that's what my recently purchased 9094OB says on the caseback. The dial doesn't even say Japan Movement on it either. No worries though... Whether assembled in Malaysia or Japan, it is a great movement.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Micky said:


> Invicta Herren-Armbanduhr XL Automatik Edelstahl 8926 OB: Invicta: Amazon.de: Uhren
> 
> Pretty unfair..


Wow. That sucks.

We are always ordering stuff on Amazon for family in Mannheim. Sorry Bro.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Amazon acting weird on me... Shows $89.99 or something, then $56 - Can't add to cart. Bizarre. Don't *need* another, but for that much, I'll take another if it'll let me add it.

[EDIT] Refreshed again -- $93.00
[EDIT] And again -- $89.99
[EDIT] Again -- $93.00


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

John60169 said:


> Amazon acting weird on me... Shows $89.99 or something, then $56 - Can't add to cart. Bizarre. Don't *need* another, but for that much, I'll take another if it'll let me add it.
> 
> [EDIT] Refreshed again -- $93.00
> [EDIT] And again -- $89.99
> [EDIT] Again -- $93.00


Yeah strange. The price is bouncing around now on me too, but when it says $56 it lets me add to cart and proceed to checkout at that price. I'd keep trying if I were you. 
(Earlier today before the sale started this afternoon the price was up from ~$87, where it's been for months, to $93. I wouldn't be surprised if that becomes the new norm. Not a huge increase, but still..)


----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep - Finally scored. Don't know if it was a "waiting till after midnight" local time thing (assuming not, looking at the timestamps on some earlier posts) but it worked. Which is great - I wrecked my last one. It'll be nice to have a fresh one.


----------



## TreyG870 (Sep 16, 2012)

Is the black portion on this insert satin or is it polished? Did it come with adhesive applied? Do you recall who the seller was?



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Dagaz dial+hands and 16800 bezel insert. Also removed cyclops and brushed the bracelet. I kept all Invicta branding not to make it too much homage.


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

not sure if i posted this mod in here when i completed it back in march or April, but i believe i may have. anyways here it is on a grey/black regimental "bond" nato, i we for the big crown "6538" tribute

mods include:
domed crystal from otto frei
dagaz bb tribute gilt dial
yobokies m-benz hands in rose gold
hand filed the crown guards down, filed out the invicta logo
polished both sides of the case to a shine vs brushing
red triangle bezel (came with the watch when i bought it from prev owner, has a worn look that I love)

wear it very often, its the seiko nh35a version and is very accurate. Me and my pops did the work on it, so its not something i can put a monetary value on. i love this thing, and it looks sharp with anything.










here it is on steel in pebble beach CA









and a black perlon









entire build cost me about 110 bucks, and a couple of hours worth of work.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Invicta 9110/nh35a Modding progress:-

[1] Brushed finish for the case



























[2] Invicta engraving/branding removed









[3] Band changed to a perfectly compatible Rolex Datejust band polished to match the brushed look on the case















[4] Tried removing the cyclops from the case and broke the crystal - had a thick somewhat scratchproof crystal cut/fit at my watch repair/service guy









[5] Waterproofing of case checked / end result

Awaiting Blue Mercedes hands and a sea explorer dial from Dagaz


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The 8926OB through Amazon is now back up to $93.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Rocat said:


> The 8926OB through Amazon is now back up to $93.


Well, we knew it was going to happen. I wonder if $93 is going to be their new regular price. Wasn't it $89 before?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

I think it's a holiday supply & demand price. I notice that about a lot of things. Was going to get a trail cam (hunting thing) to try to find out what the hell was tearing up my back yard. $55 all day. In the fall, with hunting season approaching, they made it up to over $90. Late winter, back down into the $50's. 

Heh... Gotta wonder if the 8920ob price was a glitch. Certainly looked like one on the computer.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

John60169 said:


> Yep - Finally scored. Don't know if it was a "waiting till after midnight" local time thing (assuming not, looking at the timestamps on some earlier posts) but it worked. Which is great - I wrecked my last one. It'll be nice to have a fresh one.


I got a used one for 52$  it says it has small scratches in the case and bracelet, that wouldn't be a problem.

Edit: new page new pic








8926 ob. 
-logos removed
-hands replaced
-dial replaced
-bracelet from parnis


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Enjoying a little time at the workbench this long Thanksgiving Holiday weekend...










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

What a difference a day makes...

Before: Invicta 16131 (8926OB cousin)










After: Tudor Black Bay Black homage.



















Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's one more view for you all.










I really like the look and the distortion that the flat bottom domed mineral crystal gives the watch. It really makes the rehaut look quite a bit shallower than it does with the stock flat crystal too.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

anyone know if a midnight blue bezel insert is available for this watch? Been searching long and hard for one! Love that tudor black bay look.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

kaitanium said:


> anyone know if a midnight blue bezel insert is available for this watch? Been searching long and hard for one! Love that tudor black bay look.


I have not been able to find one either, but I was able to get fairly close by baking one of the lighter blue ones in the oven for 15 minutes at 450F. It will also dull the shine. Just be sure to remove the pip before baking or it will turn brown.

For reference, here are some before and after pics.

Before Baking:










After Baking:










And don't make the mistake of baking it too long like I did my first one. I baked it for 45 minutes in the hope that it would darken further. It didn't. But the finish did start to flake off and I had to buy a second one and redo it. 15 minutes is what it took.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> I have not been able to find one either, but I was able to get fairly close by baking one of the lighter blue ones in the oven for 15 minutes at 450F. It will also dull the shine. Just be sure to remove the pip before baking or it will turn brown.
> 
> For reference, here are some before and after pics.
> 
> ...


seriously i would have never even thought of that...the results look good at least color-wise but looks like theres bubbling or some sort of warping/imperfections on the surface?

Seems like these mods are popular, I would think that someone out there would have a range of these in all colors from pink to neon greens!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

kaitanium said:


> seriously i would have never even thought of that...the results look good at least color-wise but looks like theres bubbling or some sort of warping/imperfections on the surface?
> 
> Seems like these mods are popular, I would think that someone out there would have a range of these in all colors from pink to neon greens!


The picture above is of my first bezel baking attempt, and it did indeed bubble up a bit, and as I said earlier, it started to flake off. My second attempt got the color change and the dulling of the shine, but without the flaking. It is holding up quite well. In fact, here is a picture of my BBBlue mod next to my BBRed.










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> The picture above is of my first bezel baking attempt, and it did indeed bubble up a bit, and as I said earlier, it started to flake off. My second attempt got the color change and the dulling of the shine, but without the flaking. It is holding up quite well. In fact, here is a picture of my BBBlue mod next to my BBRed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty fine mods! I may have to contact you once I get my project underway. Love the smoothness of the work you put into removing the crown guards! Very slick. Are those seiko dagaz dials?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

kaitanium said:


> pretty fine mods! I may have to contact you once I get my project underway. Love the smoothness of the work you put into removing the crown guards! Very slick. Are those seiko dagaz dials?


The BBBlue dial and hands are Dagaz, and the BBRed dial and hands are Yobokies.

Personally, I like the look of the Yobokies dial better, as the seconds track is closer to the rehaut. To my eyes the seconds track on the Dagaz dial is too far away from the rehaut, making the dial look "pinched". It also makes the watch wear smaller. Other than that, the quality, fit, and finish from both Dagaz and Yobokies are great, as is their customer service.

For a tutorial on the case mod, take a look at the following web site:

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html

Lots of great info here.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Auto parts stores sell a transparent spray paint to tint marker light lenses. I think I've read of people using that to darken inserts. Could be wrong...I drink a lot of beer.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Great job on both there LifeTrekker, and thanks for the link to my article.

Has anyone here ever tried baking one of the red bezel inserts to see if it will darken?



tslewisz said:


> Auto parts stores sell a transparent spray paint to tint marker light lenses. I think I've read of people using that to darken inserts. Could be wrong...I drink a lot of beer.


I had thought of doing that at one point, but the problem is it will darken the numerals and indices too.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Probably wouldn't be too durable, either, since it's supposed to go on the inside of the auto light lenses.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I baked 2 red ones. They now look faded pinkish.



svorkoetter said:


> Great job on both there LifeTrekker, and thanks for the link to my article.
> 
> Has anyone here ever tried baking one of the red bezel inserts to see if it will darken?
> 
> I had thought of doing that at one point, but the problem is it will darken the numerals and indices too.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I baked 2 red ones. They now look faded pinkish.


I baked the one on my BBRed as well. I thought it turned out looking really nice. It came out a slightly darker red and knocked down the shine too. Here's a pic:










It's not the beautiful burgundy red on the gen, but I thought it turned out quite nice. I've only done the one red one though, so maybe the results vary with where you source the insert.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> Great job on both there LifeTrekker, and thanks for the link to my article.
> 
> Has anyone here ever tried baking one of the red bezel inserts to see if it will darken?
> 
> I had thought of doing that at one point, but the problem is it will darken the numerals and indices too.


Thank YOU for putting the article together svorkoetter. Between the info you, rbesass, and jelliottz have posted here on WUS, I have learned tons in the past 8 months or so of my travels down the WUS rabbit hole. I am but the learner. You guys are the masters.

In fact, "Thanks" to all of you for being willing to share your insights, knowledge, skills, and tips and tricks with the rest of us aspiring watch modders.

Also, thanks for the cudos on my recent mods. Coming from you, it means a lot.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

Yup I have been checking out that site. Thanks for the info!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm traveling on business this week and shot this photo of two of my 8926 based Black Bay homages this evening in my hotel room that I thought turned out particularly nice.










Sent via the grapevine


----------



## electroken (Jun 18, 2015)

More raw material, modders! The 8926OB is an Amazon deal of the day today, for $66.99!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That good but not as good as it was last week at $54. My 8926OB will be delivered today. I guess it will be time to start reading this thread from the beginning to see what and how to mod a watch.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

Rocat said:


> That good but not as good as it was last week at $54. My 8926OB will be delivered today. I guess it will be time to start reading this thread from the beginning to see what and how to mod a watch.


The blue 9094 version is $51 today. I wish I could come up with something to do with another one, but really need to stop buying them without a plan to mod them.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

What to build...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone have a spare Invicta 8926/9110 bracelet to spare? Please message me/let me know.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This looks very good. I'm tempted to mod my inbound 8926OB but my skill set is lacking and I do not have the temperament to deal with small parts.  I may have to contact all you modders to see what can be done.



rbesass said:


>


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

rbesass said:


> What to build...


MilSubs!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Jelliottz did that? It looks great!



yankeexpress said:


> JelliSub


----------



## Mudbone (Oct 26, 2013)

What kind of strap is that light brown leather, above?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, a JelliSub! Bought off f29 sales forum. He also did a great MilSub mod for me on a Steinhart O1B that I call OBM, OceanBlack Military:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Mudbone said:


> What kind of strap is that light brown leather, above?


Alfa straps from eBay




























Obris Morgan also sells a similar strap


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I guess I need to search watchrecon for his work.


----------



## kaitanium (Apr 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if invicta can share parts with parnis, really want a GMT watch and the parnis ones look right...well sort of, I just dont like the minute and hour hands and dial =D...maybe dont like the bezel insert either. Or maybe my real question is if I can stick seiko parts into the parnis?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Jelliottz did that! It looks great!


I fixed that first punctuation for ya! Of course it looks great! Jelliotz did it!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

kaitanium said:


> Does anyone know if invicta can share parts with parnis, really want a GMT watch and the parnis ones look right...well sort of, I just dont like the minute and hour hands and dial =D...maybe dont like the bezel insert either. Or maybe my real question is if I can stick seiko parts into the parnis?


i think most of the parnises (parni?) use dg/miyota clone movements which won't fit seiko parts.
that being said, there are a few places that offer parts that are a direct fit to those dg/miyota movements.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Which Seiko movement with GMT are you thinking of using?


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

What are the options for a good 8926 bracelet replacement (brushed preferred)? Where can you get a good domed sapphire replacement?

How hard is it to replace the crystal? 

I bought my Invicta about 1 year ago and the sub design has made it into a good goto watch to wear. I have already removed Invicta off the side case and brushed the entire watch. I'm on the fence about upgrading this watch or getting the Mako USA or a Steinhart. I like the solid endlinks and sapphire on the Mako USA but feel the movement in the Invicta is much better.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

sidefx said:


> What are the options for a good 8926 bracelet replacement (brushed preferred)? Where can you get a good domed sapphire replacement?
> 
> How hard is it to replace the crystal?
> 
> I bought my Invicta about 1 year ago and the sub design has made it into a good goto watch to wear. I have already removed Invicta off the side case and brushed the entire watch. I'm on the fence about upgrading this watch or getting the Mako USA or a Steinhart. I like the solid endlinks and sapphire on the Mako USA but feel the movement in the Invicta is much better.


Check out Esslinger.com for replacement sapphire crystals. The later production 8926OBs usually take a 30.0mm crystal, but some 8926s are 29.5mm, so it is best to measure before ordering.

Personally, I have replaced the crystals in exactly 3 watches, and none proved to be difficult. I used an inexpensive crystal / case back press that I picked up at a Harbor Freight Tools store for about $15 or so.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Check out Esslinger.com for replacement sapphire crystals. The later production 8926OBs usually take a 30.0mm crystal, but some 8926s are 29.5mm, so it is best to measure before ordering.
> 
> Personally, I have replaced the crystals in exactly 3 watches, and none proved to be difficult. I used an inexpensive crystal / case back press that I picked up at a Harbor Freight Tools store for about $15 or so.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Is this the crystal press you use?
Watch Case Press with Nylon Dies

I found this mineral crystal domed... all the sapphires were only 1mm thick. Do you think this 2mm would work?
Waterproof Watch Crystal Domed


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

sidefx said:


> Is this the crystal press you use?
> Watch Case Press with Nylon Dies
> 
> I found this mineral crystal domed... all the sapphires were only 1mm thick. Do you think this 2mm would work?
> Waterproof Watch Crystal Domed


Yes, that is the crystal press I use, although if I had to do it over again, I would buy a screw down style like the one below, although they are more expensive. I guess it depends on how many mods you are planning on doing. The one from Harbor Freight Tools has gotten the job done, and it is certainly cheap.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/High-Quility-...ass-Bezel-Tool-Stand-/252104285499?nav=SEARCH

Here is the crystal that I have been using. It's a flat bottom domed mineral crystal.

http://www.esslinger.com/watch-crys...lass-crystals-4-00-mm-middle-and-3-00mm-edge/

Good luck!

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

my BF purchases have some in- including 3 8926's. I was working on one last night, and on a whim pulled out a broken pocket-watch I got at a thrift store. After messing with it for an hour, I got the dial off. It is enamel, and I put a tiny chip in one edge.
I then filed off the (huge) dial feet. It measures 30.34mm, and is enamel on copper. It is also .3mm thicker, but I think that is reducible if I file some of the enamel off the back.

so what do you think? try to fit this down to an 8926, or consider another case? I did try a SKX007 that I had apart, and it also would require the same sizing. However, that case was a little heavy for this vintage dial.
if I did try another case, has anyone got a recommendation? maybe a vostok or similar?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

makitmama said:


> my BF purchases have some in- including 3 8926's. I was working on one last night, and on a whim pulled out a broken pocket-watch I got at a thrift store. After messing with it for an hour, I got the dial off. It is enamel, and I put a tiny chip in one edge.
> I then filed off the (huge) dial feet. It measures 30.34mm, and is enamel on copper. It is also .3mm thicker, but I think that is reducible if I file some of the enamel off the back.
> 
> so what do you think? try to fit this down to an 8926, or consider another case? I did try a SKX007 that I had apart, and it also would require the same sizing. However, that case was a little heavy for this vintage dial.
> ...


it would definitely be a unique dial to fit into a diver/bezeled case. Not sure if it would really look fitting in the long run though.
Maybe go for a slightly dressier case, i.e. explorer style cases or something from seiko?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

The crown guards will be coming off and still awaiting new bezel insert.


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> The crown guards will be coming off and still awaiting new bezel insert.


Did you purchase the alpha watch trans ocean bezel? I purchased one today (as well as the same Yobokies dial/hands, in fact) and the alpha watch checkout was kind of funky. Still haven't gotten a proper order confirmation. I've also reached out and haven't heard back. Are they trustworthy?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I haven't had issue with them yet. But I am still awaiting my latest bezel shipment. You should have gotten emails from them. Check your spam filter.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

The "One"...










Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> The "One"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the look I'm going for.
Can you give the names of suppliers for the dial, hands and bezel?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Sure...

Hands: Otto Frei - gold pencil - white lume
Dial: Raffles Time - Sterile for DG2813 - snip off the dial feet and use dial dots
Insert: eBay - search for Rolex 16800 bezel inserts. Unfortunately, the ones with the red triangles are not always available. 
Crystal: Esslinger - Flat bottomed domed mineral - PN 201703 - 29.5 or 30.0mm depending on your watch. Measure before ordering
Coin edge bezel mod: Randy Sass technique


Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Well done.
Looks like you brushed the case.

I'm trying to keep it simple. I won't mod the bezel or change.crystals if I can help it.
Want the same dial, no date, no Cyclops of course.
I would love a ceramic insert if there is such an animal that fits without sanding or grinding.

Thoughts?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Leekster said:


> Well done.
> Looks like you brushed the case.
> 
> I'm trying to keep it simple. I won't mod the bezel or change.crystals if I can help it.
> ...


No, the case was not brushed. I removed the crown guards and the logo on the left side of the case, and then polished it back up to a like new luster. It's nice and bright and shiny!

As I have not yet played around with ceramic bezel inserts, I can't really be if any help there. Sorry.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Oncearunner (Jul 15, 2013)

Just bought the 8926ob and am really digging it! The stock bracelet is ok, but not great. I have searched both the web and this sub-forum, and am having trouble finding a solid end link replacement. Suggestions?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Oncearunner said:


> Just bought the 8926ob and am really digging it! The stock bracelet is ok, but not great. I have searched both the web and this sub-forum, and am having trouble finding a solid end link replacement. Suggestions?


Have you tried strap code or watchbandcenter? They both have a good variety.


----------



## Oncearunner (Jul 15, 2013)

I haven't. I should have clarified my question: I am hoping to find a replacement (with solid end links) that will fit without the need to file or anything. I have seen 20mm stainless steel bracelets with curved ends and solid end links, but didn't know if they would be a snug fit. I was hoping there was a sub-forum favorite or something that everyone knew would fit. I will check out both sites though and see what I come up with!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

To me, this looks outstanding. Maybe Ernest Stavro Blofeld would wear this with pride.

I'm pretty handy with tools but I'm not a detail kinda guy. Lets just say if I was in Construction I'd be the guy swinging the big hammer and not building your custom cabinets. So kudos to all you guys that have the patience and skills to deal with small parts like the hands.



rbesass said:


> The crown guards will be coming off and still awaiting new bezel insert.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Question for you modders out there. How many dial dots do you usually use?

I have just completed my first two 8926 mods using dial dots, and decided to put them at roughly the original locations, so that meant that I used 2 of them. I cut them very small so they don't cover a large area, and placed them on the edge of the plastic movement spacer near the edge of the dial. Should this be enough to hold the dial in place long term, or will they work loose with time? I thought about using 1 or 2 more, but I wanted the dial to still be easily removable in the future, so I didn't want to use so much that it made the dial hard to remove.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

To all modders - A member is trying to get a dial made for the BSHT thread, a very nice logo has been designed and in general it looks extremely nice. A _mock-up_ can be seen here -

More information about the dial can be found in this thread: BSHT DIAL PROJECT THE BSHT DIAL PROJECT


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> To all modders - A member is trying to get a dial made for the BSHT thread, a very nice logo has been designed and in general it looks extremely nice. A _mock-up_ can be seen here -
> 
> More information about the dial can be found in this thread: BSHT DIAL PROJECT THE BSHT DIAL PROJECT


Nice looking dial.

I'm new here. What exactly does BSHT stand for?

I think I get it.. Just confirming.

I'm looking forward to ordering a couple.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

BSHT refers to the multi-part thread about submariner homages in the Affordables Forum here.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Originally BSHT stood for the Best Submariner Homage Thread. Now it also means the Brotherhood of Submariner Homages Thread. Come join us. It's a fun and rather irreverent group, if you know what I mean.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> It's a fun and rather irreverent group, if you know what I mean.


TWSS


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Originally BSHT stood for the Best Submariner Homage Thread. Now it also means the Brotherhood of Submariner Homages Thread. Come join us. It's a fun and rather irreverent group, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


I love the idea.
I'm all in.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Dagaz' new dial "Arctic" and hands "Neo UTC". 8926ob.

Awesome!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Leekster said:


> I love the idea.
> I'm all in.


Getting the dial sooner is better than later! For everyone involved.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Getting the dial sooner is better than later! For everyone involved.


All the cool kids are doing it! Whatcha waiting for? Just try it!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Time to move it if you want one. PM fmadrid for details or find the email at the website. There is a deadline now.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here are a few more pics of my Invicta 8926 based homage to the Tudor "One" Watch.









































































Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Dude..
Homerun.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here are a few more pics of my Invicta 8926 based homage to the Tudor "One" Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ofrei hands? How do they fit?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Ofrei hands? How do they fit?


Yup! They fit just fine. No problems at all. Just make sure you order the right ones. The 150/90/20 sizes will work with the Seiko NH35A movement.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

Well guys, I've got the itch for another mod. I completed one which I posted in here a couple of weeks ago (although completion was back in April/may). Now I'd like to do a vintage seamaster homage, I'm having a tough time finding a bezel insert that I like tho. Does anyone have any reccomendations or links to where I can find one with either hashes all around (kind of like the milsub) or no hashes at all? I think I will be using the broad arrow/needle hands and a semi lollipop second, and a dated 6/9/12 dial. Again the only think I can't find is a suitable bezel/bezel insert.


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

Lifetrekker that thing looks EXCELLENT, what is the edge thickness of that crystal?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

weightsb4dates said:


> Well guys, I've got the itch for another mod. I completed one which I posted in here a couple of weeks ago (although completion was back in April/may). Now I'd like to do a vintage seamaster homage, I'm having a tough time finding a bezel insert that I like tho. Does anyone have any reccomendations or links to where I can find one with either hashes all around (kind of like the milsub) or no hashes at all? I think I will be using the broad arrow/needle hands and a semi lollipop second, and a dated 6/9/12 dial. Again the only think I can't find is a suitable bezel/bezel insert.


Try Raffles Time for the bezel insert with no minute markers. Last time I checked it was expensive though.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

weightsb4dates said:


> Lifetrekker that thing looks EXCELLENT, what is the edge thickness of that crystal?


It's a flat back domed mineral crystal from Esslinger.com. It is 3.0mm at the edge. Esslinger PN 201703.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here are a few more pics of my Invicta 8926 based homage to the Tudor "One" Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell us about the bezel and insert please. I keep looking for inserts and have not seen one like that.

Where did you find the dial shall.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Super sweet work Lifetrekker. Exemplary example of the versatility of the 8926. You made that case look so damn sexy.
Now I'm REALLY kicking myself for not picking one up during black friday.
*stares at lone miyota powered 8926 with misty eyes*


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> Super sweet work Lifetrekker. Exemplary example of the versatility of the 8926. You made that case look so damn sexy.
> Now I'm REALLY kicking myself for not picking one up during black friday.
> *stares at lone miyota powered 8926 with misty eyes*


Nothing wrong with the Miyota powered 8926s. I kind of prefer the dial options for the Miyota, although finding direct fit hands seems to be a little trickier.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

jzoo said:


> Nothing wrong with the Miyota powered 8926s. I kind of prefer the dial options for the Miyota, although finding direct fit hands seems to be a little trickier.


Haha, I always thought the same thing. Better dial options for the miyota/dg but more hand options for seiko.

Mine is in a good place now, the current modded state should last a long while.


Of course now that the BSHT dial is being put out for seiko fitment wish I had sprung for another one. And to think I was being a good boy for not getting one without a purpose.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Leekster said:


> Tell us about the bezel and insert please. I keep looking for inserts and have not seen one like that.
> 
> Where did you find the dial shall.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


The case was prepared using the svorkoetter techniques, explained here in great detail on his personal web site:

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html

And the bezel was given the "Bad Sass" rbesass coin edge treatment as outlined in his excellent tutorial here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#/enter

The bezel insert with the red triangle is rather hard to find in my experience. I have purchased all of mine on the bay, but they are not available all the time. You just have to keep going back and looking for them to come up for sale. Search for Rolex 16610 and 16800 bezel inserts. EBay seller rolsey sometimes has them, but not always.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> Question for you modders out there. How many dial dots do you usually use?
> 
> I have just completed my first two 8926 mods using dial dots, and decided to put them at roughly the original locations, so that meant that I used 2 of them. I cut them very small so they don't cover a large area, and placed them on the edge of the plastic movement spacer near the edge of the dial. Should this be enough to hold the dial in place long term, or will they work loose with time? I thought about using 1 or 2 more, but I wanted the dial to still be easily removable in the future, so I didn't want to use so much that it made the dial hard to remove.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Try and use 3. I've found that to be the best configuration. 2 works, but you wil typically see wobble when pulling the stem to set time. Three is much more sturdy.

Cutting them small is best. Place them like a triangle if you can, attach your dial, and let sit for 30 minutes. This seems to allow plenty of time for a solid bond. Then you can add hands and case it without issue.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


>


*FANTASTIC!!

:-!:-!:-!

*Seriously well done!!

Which dial is that? it's perfect.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> Try and use 3. I've found that to be the best configuration. 2 works, but you wil typically see wobble when pulling the stem to set time. Three is much more sturdy.
> 
> Cutting them small is best. Place them like a triangle if you can, attach your dial, and let sit for 30 minutes. This seems to allow plenty of time for a solid bond. Then you can add hands and case it without issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input JZ. I was thinking that 3 might be a good number.

I was also thinking that it might be a good idea to put a small black dot on the movement spacer with a fine point Sharpie pen to indicate where I placed the dial dots. That will make it easier to know where to cut in case I want to remove the dial in the future.

I don't think I'll go back and add any additional dial dots to these first 2 mods, but I do plan to use 3 on future builds.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> *FANTASTIC!!
> 
> :-!:-!:-!
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm glad you like it.

With regards to the dial, it can be found on the Raffles Time web site. It is a sterile sub dial.

I ordered mine for the DG2813 movement, and they have it for the ETA2824 movement as well. It came with 4 dial feet, presumably for use on either movement. Just cut off the 2 you don't need. Of course since I was using the dial with a Seiko NH35A movement, Ihad to cut them all off and use dial dots.

This was my first time to use dial dots, and other than the fact that they are sticky little bastards, they were pretty easy to use.

And I think that learning to use them is well worth the effort because it really opens up the watch modding possibilities. Just about any dial that will fit in your case is then an option. Add to that the wide array of hands that are available for the Seiko movements, and the "World is your oyster", as the old saying goes.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here are a couple of wrist shots...



















Sent via the grapevine


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Hi all

Tomorrow is the deadline for BSHT dial project do not miss the opportunity. Those who consider the dial please see BSHT DIAL PROJECT - IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT (DEC. 7, 2015) - Pre Orders...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Tomorrow is the deadline for BSHT dial project do not miss the opportunity. Those who consider the dial please see BSHT DIAL PROJECT â€" IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT (DEC. 7, 2015) - Pre Orders...


yes, let's not forfeit a chance at custom goodies due to unnecessary procrastination.
on a related note, any of you hoarders want to part with a 8926 with NH35A???


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

Uberyk said:


> on a related note, any of you hoarders want to part with a 8926 with NH35A???


They typically hover around $80 new on Amazon. Keep an eye on there, they dip to ~$60 sometimes.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

I got a used one just recently for just a little above 50$. I got it from Amazon. And it looks brand new. It said that it had tiny scratches on the case and bracelet and I thought I'm goin to brush it anyway.


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

Is there one adhesive unanimously decided upon for gluing the bezel insert into the bezel?

I picked up some GS-Hypo Cement as recommend last night to replace the insert which came loose due to an overly stiff bezel rotation (fixed by reshaping the wire), but the GS-hypo cement didnt seem to work very well. Originally i used a double sided tape but it wasnt super thin and the bezel insert laid higher than the outer edge of the domes crystal i used.

I dont want to use epoxy as i feel it will be permanent and i may decide at a later time to remove the bezel should it get scratched and mangled beyond what it is now.

Any one have another recommendation?

Is there a trick to using the gs hypo cement?

Also i used marine grade silicone sealant for my first try back in April, how ever it was messy, and although it held the bezel for a while, it came loose after rotating the bezel, this was before the double sided tape.

I have narrowed the issue of the bezel insert coming loose, down to the bezel itself being to tight so i loosed the wire as mentioned for an easier rotation, but im worried about how the adhesives will do with water/humidity/heat.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

fmadrid said:


> I got a used one just recently for just a little above 50$. I got it from Amazon. And it looks brand new. It said that it had tiny scratches on the case and bracelet and I thought I'm goin to brush it anyway.


see it's all about value perception. Normally anything below $80 would be a fine price for the 8926. But now that I've seen them NEW for $54 (amazon black friday) my perceived pricing thresholds have plummeted. 
Let's make sure the dials reach the MOQ first, then I'll start to figure out the case and other parts in earnest.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

weightsb4dates said:


> Is there one adhesive unanimously decided upon for gluing the bezel insert into the bezel?
> 
> I picked up some GS-Hypo Cement as recommend last night to replace the insert which came loose due to an overly stiff bezel rotation (fixed by reshaping the wire), but the GS-hypo cement didnt seem to work very well. Originally i used a double sided tape but it wasnt super thin and the bezel insert laid higher than the outer edge of the domes crystal i used.
> 
> ...


I use clear RTV. I think there's Permatex on my shelf.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Progress being made- an 8926 with swapped dial/hands, and the vintage pocket watch dial in a new case- this is a nice Seagull from their 'make your own watch' kit. I did lose the moonphase, but don't really care since the dressy gold and vintage dial look great together. apologies for the crappy cell phone pix with all the artifact from the lamp...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I have been using an adhesive called RC-56 for gluing in my bezel inserts. It looks like white glue, is water soluble when wet which makes for easy clean up, and it dries clear and stays flexible. 

It was originally intended to adhere clear plastic canopies to RC airplane models, and I thought it would work well in this application as well. It is model airplane fuel proof (mostly alcohol and oil) so once dry most solvents won't touch it. The only thing I am not positive about is if it will hold up to extended periods of water exposure after it has dried, which of course would be important if one were actually to use a dive watch for its intended purpose. I'll do an experiment with it once I get back to town this weekend and report back. 

So far it is really working well for me in this application. If it holds up to long term water exposure, it might be a good solution. 

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

8926
Custom dial
7s26 hands


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I have been using an adhesive called RC-56 for gluing in my bezel inserts. It looks like white glue, is water soluble when wet which makes for easy clean up, and it dries clear and stays flexible.
> 
> It was originally intended to adhere clear plastic canopies to RC airplane models, and I thought it would work well in this application as well. It is model airplane fuel proof (mostly alcohol and oil) so once dry most solvents won't touch it. The only thing I am not positive about is if it will hold up to extended periods of water exposure after it has dried, which of course would be important if one were actually to use a dive watch for its intended purpose. I'll do an experiment with it once I get back to town this weekend and report back.
> 
> ...


I used the vulcanising rubber glue found in a bicycle repair kit and it has held up just fine. In and out of water no problem.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Schoolhouse Rock - 3 Is A Magic Number: 






jelliottz said:


> Try and use 3. I've found that to be the best configuration. 2 works, but you wil typically see wobble when pulling the stem to set time. Three is much more sturdy.
> 
> Cutting them small is best. Place them like a triangle if you can, attach your dial, and let sit for 30 minutes. This seems to allow plenty of time for a solid bond. Then you can add hands and case it without issue.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





LifeTrekker said:


> Thanks for the input JZ. I was thinking that 3 might be a good number.
> 
> I was also thinking that it might be a good idea to put a small black dot on the movement spacer with a fine point Sharpie pen to indicate where I placed the dial dots. That will make it easier to know where to cut in case I want to remove the dial in the future.
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here are a few more pics of my BBBlue homage watch after the recent dial swap.





































Sent via the grapevine


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Stupid double post...


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Not the best start to a mod... This Invicta has a different click setup than I expected. The bezel insert clicks into place. I thought the bezel came off easy enough with two razor blades, but it wouldn't turn easily after reassembly. Tried to take it back apart, no luck. Tried to turn the bezel with a piece of leather and pliers, in case one of the tabs got jammed up. That didn't help, but when I dropped it, the bezel came loose.

I mainly wanted to show you guys a click system I don't remember reading about for a heads up. The watch is from 2003, but not an 8926, as you can see.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

It looks pretty much like the 8926A that I modded recently. I can see the bezel retaining spring still in its groove in the bezel, but I don't see the hole in the case for the little hooked end of the click spring. It could be the angle of the picture though. On all the 8926s I have worked on it is located under the edge of the bezel at about the 11 o'clock position. Was there a click spring on this one?

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Not the best start to a mod... This Invicta has a different click setup than I expected. The bezel insert clicks into place. I thought the bezel came off easy enough with two razor blades, but it wouldn't turn easily after reassembly. Tried to take it back apart, no luck. Tried to turn the bezel with a piece of leather and pliers, in case one of the tabs got jammed up. That didn't help, but when I dropped it, the bezel came loose.
> 
> I mainly wanted to show you guys a click system I don't remember reading about for a heads up. The watch is from 2003, but not an 8926, as you can see.


That's an older 8926 that has a click ring (similar to some seikos) instead of the newer version that uses a spring wire. The detent that holds the click ring in place is at the 12 oclock position.

My guess to why it didn't turn well when reassembled and why it fell off when you dropped it is that the retention wire wasn't seated in the groove all the way.

All is not lost...


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Not the best start to a mod... This Invicta has a different click setup than I expected. The bezel insert clicks into place. I thought the bezel came off easy enough with two razor blades, but it wouldn't turn easily after reassembly. Tried to take it back apart, no luck. Tried to turn the bezel with a piece of leather and pliers, in case one of the tabs got jammed up. That didn't help, but when I dropped it, the bezel came loose.
> 
> I mainly wanted to show you guys a click system I don't remember reading about for a heads up. The watch is from 2003, but not an 8926, as you can see.


Thats a pretty cool mechanism. What movement was in that watch?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

It has a Miyota movement, not positive it is an 8215, it looks smaller, and the case is a touch smaller too.


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

So i was able to sell my first mod to a member of this forum for right around $300.. I misses the watch so much i built a very similar watch but tried to dress it up a little bit. This watch is almost the same except the crystal has a much less dramatic dome. I also spent some money getting this AMAZING rolex style, glyde-lock bracelet. What do you guys think? I also got this dial in from Romania today for my next mod. What do you recommend for hands, bezel, and band. Any input will be greatly appreciated.








Cheers,

Bradford (AKA Stiyro)


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Where did you get your bracelet? It looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Stiyro said:


> I also got this dial in from Romania today for my next mod. What do you recommend for hands, bezel, and band. Any input will be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 6291250
> 
> 
> ...


Have you researched whether the date window will line up with the movement your going to use? I think your in forbidden territory for discussion with that dial anyway.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone know about a GMT movement that could be swapped with the stock NH35A in the 8926? Trying to make a vintage submariner/GMT hybrid with a tropical Pepsi bezel and a domed plexi, shaved crown guards and big crown...


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

Weston1 said:


> Have you researched whether the date window will line up with the movement your going to use? I think your in forbidden territory for discussion with that dial anyway.


No i did not do any research, but i slapped it over a nh35a movement last night and it fits perfectly! And just looking for advice, im cool with being in forbidden territory.


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

hawkeye86 said:


> Where did you get your bracelet? It looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


EBAY! Its gorgeous! I manage a very nice restaurant and get to see many high end time pieces every day along with countless ferrairs and lambos, etc. Every day someone tells me they like my rolex .. The band is a tight squeeze though. There is very little play, and it feels VERY high end. But on the down side it only fit 2 out of the 5 8926ob watches i have. All of the watches could get one side of the spring bar to click in but only 2 would actually fit it perfectly.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Stiyro said:


> EBAY! Its gorgeous! I manage a very nice restaurant and get to see many high end time pieces every day along with countless ferrairs and lambos, etc. Every day someone tells me they like my rolex .. The band is a tight squeeze though. There is very little play, and it feels VERY high end. But on the down side it only fit 2 out of the 5 8926ob watches i have. All of the watches could get one side of the spring bar to click in but only 2 would actually fit it perfectly.


Now all you need to do is brush the center links and you'll have the Rolex look nailed!

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## John60169 (Sep 29, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Now all you need to do is brush the center links and you'll have the Rolex look nailed!


I just put a 8926ob bracelet on my Kiger -- Tested the fit, removed it, 5 minutes just swiping with 1k grit gave me this (which I'll refine at some point if I even feel the need)...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

John60169 said:


> I just put a 8926ob bracelet on my Kiger -- Tested the fit, removed it, 5 minutes just swiping with 1k grit gave me this (which I'll refine at some point if I even feel the need)...


A Scotch Brite pad is your best friend.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## jtlesh (Jun 28, 2014)

Has anyone ever modded the Invicta 8932, as opposed to the 8926? I believe the 8932 is almost identical(w/ quartz movement) just slightly smaller, 38mm case, 18mm strap, etc. I am hoping someone can point to anywhere where I might be able to get parts to mod an 8932 such as a sterile dial, hands, and possibly a bezel insert and/or domed crystal. Any info, advice, assistance or pointing-in-the-right-direction would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

You will want to measure the diameter of your crystal and your dial. It would also be helpful to know which movement is in the watch. 
Knowing which movement will let you figure out if there are any direct fit dials and which size hands you will need. Many quartz movements use 0.70/1.20/0.20 mm hands, but not all.
Knowing the dial diameter will also help you choose a dial that will fit.

I have been happy with Esslinger as a source for domed mineral crystals. They have some hands too.
Others have dealt with Otto Frei, they offer a few dials (no sterile submariner though), crystals, and they have a larger selection of hands than Esslinger. 
Both companies carry quartz movements, and they list details such as needed hand sizes for each.

http://www.esslinger.com/

http://www.ofrei.com/


----------



## jtlesh (Jun 28, 2014)

jtlesh said:


> Has anyone ever modded the Invicta 8932, as opposed to the 8926? I believe the 8932 is almost identical(w/ quartz movement) just slightly smaller, 38mm case, 18mm strap, etc. I am hoping someone can point to anywhere where I might be able to get parts to mod an 8932 such as a sterile dial, hands, and possibly a bezel insert and/or domed crystal. Any info, advice, assistance or pointing-in-the-right-direction would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


FYI the movement is apparently a Japanese Quartz PC32A. I haven't been able to find any info on the dimensions of the dial or crystal, just the case(37.5mm as per Invicta website) so I will have to wait until I receive it to measure. If anyone has any experience with this model or owns one and knows these dimensions please let me know. And if anyone can point me to parts, such as hands or dials that are compatible with the PC32A movement, or sites that sell such parts that would be great. Thanks again.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

For brushing a polished case, do folks prefer the green or maroon scotchbrite pad? Incoming 8926 that's certainly going to want the bracelet brushed. Haven't yet decided about the case.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

hwa said:


> For brushing a polished case, do folks prefer the green or maroon scotchbrite pad? Incoming 8926 that's certainly going to want the bracelet brushed. Haven't yet decided about the case.


Green. Always go green.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Any deals for 8926? After I scored a 35$ one from Jet, I decided that I need the third one 

By the way, green scotchbrite gives almost identical surface as the originally brushed part of the bracelet.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Any deals for 8926? After I scored a 35$ one from Jet, I decided that I need the third one
> 
> By the way, green scotchbrite gives almost identical surface as the originally brushed part of the bracelet.


Jet?


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

Stiyro said:


> So i was able to sell my first mod to a member of this forum for right around $300.. I misses the watch so much i built a very similar watch but tried to dress it up a little bit. This watch is almost the same except the crystal has a much less dramatic dome. I also spent some money getting this AMAZING rolex style, glyde-lock bracelet. What do you guys think? I also got this dial in from Romania today for my next mod. What do you recommend for hands, bezel, and band. Any input will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bradford (AKA Stiyro)


really liking that braclet is that the one on ebay from sizzlin deals for like 55 bucks?? Have been contemplating picking one up cause of the glide lock functionality.

Anyways, last week i had asked some members here for preference on bezel insert adhesive. I ended up going back to my original method which was marine/auto grade silicone rtv, as well as reforming the bezel spring for a smoother click action so taht i wouldnt have to twist so hard, and potentially loosen the insert. So far it looks and feels excellent, and this time I went ahead and glued the insert all the way around the perimeter where as before i had only attached it at the 2,4,8,10 o clock positions so as not to have trouble removing it if needed.

Hopefully this will keep it together.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone know of a 12 hour or 10-60 divided Pepsi(blue/red) bezel insert? There are plenty of 24 hour ones, but it would be stupid to get one if I don't get a GMT movement.


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

arttylux said:


> Anyone know of a 12 hour or 10-60 divided Pepsi(blue/red) bezel insert? There are plenty of 24 hour ones, but it would be stupid to get one if I don't get a GMT movement.


Bezel Insert for Invicta 8926C Pro Diver Red Blue Sapphire Part | eBay


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm looking to replace the seconds hand on my 8926 with one that has the lume dot closer to the center. What diameter is the press fit and length should I get?

Thanks!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

sidefx said:


> I'm looking to replace the seconds hand on my 8926 with one that has the lume dot closer to the center. What diameter is the press fit and length should I get?
> 
> Thanks!


miyota movement or seiko?


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> miyota movement or seiko?


I have the Seiko nh35, thanks.

I see esslinger has 12.50mm with a 0.20 hole.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

sidefx said:


> I have the Seiko nh35, thanks.
> 
> I see esslinger has 12.50mm with a 0.20 hole.


seiko hole sizes are 90/150/20 for minute/hour/second
The esslinger one should work.


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok thanks. 

How much distortion should I expect with a double dome crystal?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

sidefx said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> How much distortion should I expect with a double dome crystal?


I believe double domed sapphires are designed to give very minimal distortion and high legibility.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> sidefx said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks.
> ...


This isn't an 8926, but I put a double dome crystal in this watch. Not much in the way of distortion.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry, but this is a 7042, my "transformer" watch:

.0:
new and original








.1: 
reworked bezel for Vostok with insert for 007, hour and minutes hands from a 007, second hand from ebay








.2:
self made aluminium adapter ring to hold the new dial from Dagaz, also hands and new insert from Dagaz, double domed mineral crystal from ebay, reworked and polished case





























.3:
paint the adapter ring, and changing bezel insert (one in my stock)








.4:
I remount the original crystal (flamefusion) and the original bezel with a new insert from ebay, mixed hands and the yellow dial from Dagaz, rework the case, 7S36 movement (I use the NH36 for another mod)






















Marry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## sidefx (Nov 12, 2014)

Looking for a good solid end link bracelet. What's the quality of the alpha one vs the sizzling watch bracelet on eBay?

http://www.alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=77


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> Thanks jzoo! The razor blades did the trick! Although it was still a real pain in the arse getting the bezel pried up.


Where on the case did you place these blades? Thanks.


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

I bought my 5th 8926OB recently off eBay for less than $10.. The watch is flawless but the movement is broke. Does not work WHATSOEVER. Can i buy an nh35a for a reasonable price? Or is there another movement (preferably seiko) i can get that will fit the case without too many issues?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

david78 said:


> LifeTrekker said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks jzoo! The razor blades did the trick! Although it was still a real pain in the arse getting the bezel pried up.
> ...


In the gap between the bezel and the case, looking directly down at the watch. Another way to look at it is the gap around the crystal. I prefer to push the long edges into the gap. With two blades, it makes it easier to pull the bezel and there is less risk of bending it. It isn't always as easy as it sounds, patience will be rewarded.

Another member, hwa, suggested feeler gauges might work for this too, if you have them handy.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Stiyro said:


> I bought my 5th 8926OB recently off eBay for less than $10.. The watch is flawless but the movement is broke. Does not work WHATSOEVER. Can i buy an nh35a for a reasonable price? Or is there another movement (preferably seiko) i can get that will fit the case without too many issues?


NH25, NH26, NH35 and NH36 will all fit the case and the dial/hands. There are two eBay dealers in England that list the NH26 or NH36 regularly and a couple from Hong Kong that list the NH36. They typically sell in the $55 range for the NH36 day/date version. You may need to search for 7S36, Seiko's designation for the movement when it is used in a Seiko watch.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

david78 said:


> Where on the case did you place these blades? Thanks.


Just like this...










I used the short edges because I didn't want to risk getting cut. You could use the long edge and get the same effect. But be aware that the gap is very narrow, and the fit is tight. It was tough for me to get the two blades worked into the gap, and I'm not sure I could have gotten a third one in.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

I got one from Star Time Supply for about $36.00 a few weeks ago.


Stiyro said:


> I bought my 5th 8926OB recently off eBay for less than $10.. The watch is flawless but the movement is broke. Does not work WHATSOEVER. Can i buy an nh35a for a reasonable price? Or is there another movement (preferably seiko) i can get that will fit the case without too many issues?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


That looks great! But damn you Randy... because of you my 8926 mod list just got longer. 

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jzoo said:


> NH25, NH26, NH35 and NH36 will all fit the case and the dial/hands. There are two eBay dealers in England that list the NH26 or NH36 regularly and a couple from Hong Kong that list the NH36. They typically sell in the $55 range for the NH36 day/date version. You may need to search for 7S36, Seiko's designation for the movement when it is used in a Seiko watch.


The 7s36 is the non-hacking, non-handwinding old version.

The 4r15, 4r35 and 4r36 are the new version hacking and handwinding Seiko movements related to the NH35 and NH36.

http://www.watch-wiki.net/index.php?title=Seiko_4R35


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Spectre Mod


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone know the spec of the crown? I am taking of the crown guards(wish me luck!) and I want to get a big crown.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The 7.8mm crown from Tiger Concepts is a direct fit on the Seiko stem and Invicta crown tube. It can be found on the page with bracelets, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


Very nice!
Original crystal?
Where is the bezel insert from and how did it fit?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Domed sapphire crystal. It is an alpha bezel insert. Alpha inserts are too large and must be reduced to fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Can someone explain to me why the crown guards are so offensive?

I guess I never even noticed them until I started down this mod road.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I've wondered the same thing. I suspect it's just one of those things where, since the tools are out, they must be used maximally! I've got an 8926 that I'm considering putting under the knife for this crown guard removal, but a bit concerned about interfering with the crown tube. Probably I'll give it a go anyway, but I'll be nervous!



Leekster said:


> Can someone explain to me why the crown guards are so offensive?
> 
> I guess I never even noticed them until I started down this mod road.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

Leekster said:


> Can someone explain to me why the crown guards are so offensive?
> 
> I guess I never even noticed them until I started down this mod road.
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


I don't mind them. I have them on several of my watches. But if you want to make a BB tribute or as I am trying to make; a vintage looking GMT/submariner with a big crown, the crown guards need to go.


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

arttylux said:


> I don't mind them. I have them on several of my watches. But if you want to make a BB tribute or as I am trying to make; a vintage looking GMT/submariner with a big crown, the crown guards need to go.


^^ this. Depends on the mod


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> I've wondered the same thing. I suspect it's just one of those things where, since the tools are out, they must be used maximally! I've got an 8926 that I'm considering putting under the knife for this crown guard removal, but a bit concerned about interfering with the crown tube. Probably I'll give it a go anyway, but I'll be nervous!


The crown tube is quite easy to remove in an 8926. It is just pressed in. I use the back of a drill bit that is the largest that will fit, insert it at an angle, and tap it out with a hammer. I also wrap some tape around the case where the drill bit goes over the edge to avoid scratching the case.

Here's a graphic that I downloaded off of WUS that shows how this technique works. I can't remember exactly who drew it, but I think it may have been Jelliottz. If it was someone else, I apologize.










Sent via the grapevine


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> The crown tube is quite easy to remove in an 8926. It is just pressed in. I use the back of a drill bit that is the largest that will fit, insert it at an angle, and tap it out with a hammer. I also wrap some tape around the case where the drill bit goes over the edge to avoid scratching the case.


How is the water resistance when you refit it? 
I was thinking to glue mine in after


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

arttylux said:


> How is the water resistance when you refit it?
> I was thinking to glue mine in after


I have never tested mine for WR after modding, as I don't intend on taking them under water. So the answer is, I don't know.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm going to get one of mine tested once I finish, just so I can answer that question when it's asked. But I really don't know what the problem would be. the crystal is held in with a plastic/nylon ring and pressure, the crown stem is screwed in and also has a gasket, and there's a gasket on the caseback. Can't see why water resistance should be impaired if the job's done properly. You might not get the full 200m or whatever invicta promises if you've removed metal from the case, but it's not like it's going to crack under pressure in a couple feet of water.



LifeTrekker said:


> I have never tested mine for WR after modding, as I don't intend on taking them under water. So the answer is, I don't know.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> The crown tube is quite easy to remove in an 8926. It is just pressed in. I use the back of a drill bit that is the largest that will fit, insert it at an angle, and tap it out with a hammer. I also wrap some tape around the case where the drill bit goes over the edge to avoid scratching the case.
> 
> Here's a graphic that I downloaded off of WUS that shows how this technique works. I can't remember exactly who drew it, but I think it may have been Jelliottz. If it was someone else, I apologize.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! What I mean is, I worry about removing too much metal and so interfering with depth of the tube in relation to the case. I assume I just have to stop filing when it's flat across, and then add some concave at the sides.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> Thanks for that! What I mean is, I worry about removing too much metal and so interfering with depth of the tube in relation to the case. I assume I just have to stop filing when it's flat across, and then add some concave at the sides.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Basically, this. ^^^

I just stop filing once the crown guards are gone and then start shaping the case as needed. I also try not to round off the flat spot where the crown goes too much, so I mark the width of the crown on the case and remove the remaining metal up to that point.



















I then continue shaping the case as needed. Once I am satisfied with the shape, I start the finishing and polishing process. I start with 220, and work my way up to 1500 wet or dry.




























I then finish with a Dremel tool impregnated with polishing compound.










Sent via the grapevine


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Just finished this mod for a friend.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Just finished this mod for a friend.
> View attachment 6409425


Lovely mod, excellent work! I like everything about it except for the font they used to write Automatic 200. I know they don't want to copy Omega but that just looks wrong to me.


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

arttylux said:


> How is the water resistance when you refit it?
> I was thinking to glue mine in after


when i put mine back id i used a bit of marine grade rtv. the only issue i can see with this method (and i think its highly unlikely) is that since it is slightly flexable, if you over torque the crown when screwing it (again highly unlikely) it could turn loose.


hwa said:


> I'm going to get one of mine tested once I finish, just so I can answer that question when it's asked. But I really don't know what the problem would be. the crystal is held in with a plastic/nylon ring and pressure, the crown stem is screwed in and also has a gasket, and there's a gasket on the caseback. Can't see why water resistance should be impaired if the job's done properly. You might not get the full 200m or whatever invicta promises if you've removed metal from the case, but it's not like it's going to crack under pressure in a couple feet of water.


i will cosign this. I dont see why if done correctly, and with patience you can not retain the same water resistance as previously achieved by the manufacturer.

I spilled some yogurt on my watch (dont ask me how cause its a mystery to me still), and i submerged it in warm water for about 10 minutes and then rotated the heck out of the bezel to try and clear any that was under the mechanism, and not through wiggling and twisting around the watch, did a single bit of water get into the case. it was actually cool watching the watch run in the cup of water. of course there is the issue of pressure if you intend to swim with the watch, so maybe i will pull the movement, reassemble the case and take it for a swim just to be sure it is water tight for as much as i need it to be.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't like the font as much as the Omega font, but I think it adequately matches the octopus curves, so it's consistent.



Bleedingblue said:


> Lovely mod, excellent work! I like everything about it except for the font they used to write Automatic 200. I know they don't want to copy Omega but that just looks wrong to me.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

My old rollsey bezel insert from eBay was damaged. I had been looking for another but he has been out of stock. They are now once again in stock and picked up a couple. The quality is much better than before. Check out the lume pip. The old one did not have the surround.


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)

poisonwazthecure said:


> My old rollsey bezel insert from eBay was damaged. I had been looking for another but he has been out of stock. They are now once again in stock and picked up a couple. The quality is much better than before. Check out the lume pip. The old one did not have the surround.


Who is the seller?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

poisonwazthecure said:


> My old rollsey bezel insert from eBay was damaged. I had been looking for another but he has been out of stock. They are now once again in stock and picked up a couple. The quality is much better than before. Check out the lume pip. The old one did not have the surround.


My Black Bay Black says Hi!










Sent via the grapevine


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

andrewlogan1987 said:


> Who is the seller?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Rolesyshop. Cheers!


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

My first Invicta mod.




















Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

^ that is really nice. Well done!


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

I forgot to say thank you to xAeroplanex. WUS member talked me thru!
Thanks Brother! Merry Xmas!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Leekster said:


> My first Invicta mod.
> View attachment 6423282
> View attachment 6423290
> View attachment 6423306
> ...


Very nice! Tell us more about your build.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Yellow gold!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice job leekster!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> Yellow gold!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Which crystal did you use? It makes a very nice distortion.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks! Dagaz sells a big bubble dome for the seiko monster, and this is it. Bit tricky to press it in, but patience paid. Crystal cost more than the watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Nice job leekster!


Thank you, Sir!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Very nice! Tell us more about your build.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Pretty simple really. I was intimidated by trying to create something completely new.
I saw one of the Dagaz mods another guy posted that I liked and just ordered the same dial and hands.

Polishing off the very offensive INVICTA on the side of the case is what intimidated me most. That was time consuming but no biggie.

I surfed some straps, picked one and tried a couple from my stable of dozens I wasted money on in the past and came up with these.

I've worn the watch for a couple days now and really like it.

Today I saw those Rolley inserts with the red triangle at the top... I think it would really put this watch over the top so I ordered a couple.

I have another and the next project is the Spectre mod. But I really want to do the Seamaster bezel.. How the heck can I do that?

This is fun. As long as I don't screw it up. ;-)

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Leekster said:


> Pretty simple really. I was intimidated by trying to create something completely new.
> I saw one of the Dagaz mods another guy posted that I liked and just ordered the same dial and hands.
> 
> Polishing off the very offensive INVICTA on the side of the case is what intimidated me most. That was time consuming but no biggie.
> ...


If you are talking bezel just buy an 8926a this is the scalloped bezel. 8926OB is coin bezel. If you mean bezel insert get your bezel insert from alpha-watch.com . Insert will need to be modified to fit.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

hwa said:


> Yellow gold!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, nice job with the crown guards and polished finished. Now, if you can just get rid of that Invicta branding on the caseback 

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## T4keTheShot (Jul 24, 2015)

I dont have a modded invicta but I do have a question for you guys since i notice that the first mod you all seem to do is to take off the cyclops. I just recently bought a watch with the intention of taking off the cyclops and am not sure how to go about doing it safely. The watch was about 250 so it isnt really expensive enough to justify replacing the crystal but also isnt cheap enough to not worry about damaging it. I have heard that using a lighter to heat the glue can ruin the waterproof seal. If there is any risk of this i dont want to go that route because i bought this watch with the intention to dive with it. It also has ar coating. Im not sure if that is on the inside or outside so i dont know if that matters or not. And the crystal is saphire so does that mean that there is no concern with scratching the watch if i were to, for example, use a knife to try and pry the cyclops off, or do i still need to be worried about scratching it? Also if i take it to a jeweler to have it removed will they only be able to do it by replacing the crystal or do they have other methods and if so how much would it cost? Any answers to the previous questions or other general info about removing cyclopses would be great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Coke scallop bezel, but heck, it's $59... 9403SYB

These prices don't last long -

http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9403S...C_UL160_SR92,160_&refRID=119XKGE6RBHPSTT0DGXR


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Coke scallop bezel, but heck, it's $59... 9403SYB
> 
> These prices don't last long -
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9403S...C_UL160_SR92,160_&refRID=119XKGE6RBHPSTT0DGXR


Definitely a pretty good post Black Friday deal on an 8926A variant. If I didn't already have 6 of this one's brethren already in my stash for future mods this coming year, I might be tempted to pick up another 1 or 2 of these.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the post!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Where did you get the bezel insert?


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Just finished this mod for a friend.
> View attachment 6409425


Where did you get the bezel insert?


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

poisonwazthecure said:


> My old rollsey bezel insert from eBay was damaged. I had been looking for another but he has been out of stock. They are now once again in stock and picked up a couple. The quality is much better than before. Check out the lume pip. The old one did not have the surround.


Thanks for the tip! just ordered one to replace the one i have as well!


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

TheHans said:


> Where did you get the bezel insert?


Alpha Watch

As Randy noted above, delivery to the US is slooooooow and you must grind the outside edge down slightly so it matches the 8926 bezel.


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Alpha Watch
> 
> As Randy noted above, delivery to the US is slooooooow and you must grind the outside edge down slightly so it matches the 8926 bezel.


Perfect, thanks! Just ordered one. Slow delivery gives me some time to get my work bench built


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

hwa said:


> Thanks! Dagaz sells a big bubble dome for the seiko monster, and this is it. Bit tricky to press it in, but patience paid. Crystal cost more than the watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Esslinger sells high dome and magnifying dome mineral glass that you can get for less than $10 to try the look on without spending the $$. That said, the sapphire looks awesome on your mod.



T4keTheShot said:


> I dont have a modded invicta but I do have a question for you guys since i notice that the first mod you all seem to do is to take off the cyclops. I just recently bought a watch with the intention of taking off the cyclops and am not sure how to go about doing it safely. The watch was about 250 so it isnt really expensive enough to justify replacing the crystal but also isnt cheap enough to not worry about damaging it. I have heard that using a lighter to heat the glue can ruin the waterproof seal. If there is any risk of this i dont want to go that route because i bought this watch with the intention to dive with it. It also has ar coating. Im not sure if that is on the inside or outside so i dont know if that matters or not. And the crystal is saphire so does that mean that there is no concern with scratching the watch if i were to, for example, use a knife to try and pry the cyclops off, or do i still need to be worried about scratching it? Also if i take it to a jeweler to have it removed will they only be able to do it by replacing the crystal or do they have other methods and if so how much would it cost? Any answers to the previous questions or other general info about removing cyclopses would be great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based on what I've read here removing the cyclops is a 50/50 proposition with many a cracked crystal the result of trying to melt the glue holding the cyclops on. If it is sapphire you won't scratch it with a knife but that doesn't prevent you from chipping it. Plus, if you knife/tool slips you could ruin the bezel insert or bezel edge. Finally, if the AR is on the outside it is much easier to damage than the sapphire underneath. I'd just replace the crystal and upgrade to a domed sapphire which IMO looks much cooler on a diver watch than flat. Crystals are pretty easy to replace yourself if you are interested.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

rbesass said:


>


This looks amazing. Excellent job!! Where'd all those parts come from? I know the dial is a Dagaz, but did everything come from him?

Sent from my SM-G850W using Tapatalk


----------



## Oilers Fan (Jan 19, 2011)

Also, let me know if you want to sell it

Sent from my SM-G850W using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

It is all 8926 except the dial and hands. I bleached the bezel insert then polished it. I modded the bezel and case.



Oilers Fan said:


> This looks amazing. Excellent job!! Where'd all those parts come from? I know the dial is a Dagaz, but did everything come from him?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G850W using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

Bleedingblue said:


> Based on what I've read here removing the cyclops is a 50/50 proposition with many a cracked crystal the result of trying to melt the glue holding the cyclops on.


I have had perfect success using a heat gun and tongue depressor to remove them. Patience and not making it too hot too fast is all it takes.


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> I have had perfect success using a heat gun and tongue depressor to remove them. Patience and not making it too hot too fast is all it takes.


And I've never once successfully gotten a cyclops off. I've used hair dryers, heat guns, a 400 degree soak in the oven...none of it has worked. In fact my cyclops's have destroyed quite a few wood and plastic tongue depressors, picks, chisels, etc., etc., etc. I've never cracked, scratched or broken a crystal, but that cyclops has never come off either.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

I prefer a butane lighter with a focused flame on the cyclops.
Got lucky and popped one off with zero residue.
The other I had to slide off with just a bit of residue leftover. Cleaned up easily with an alcohol pad.


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

TheHans said:


> Perfect, thanks! Just ordered one. Slow delivery gives me some time to get my work bench built


I ordered mine about six weeks ago, ~second week of Nov. 
As of yesterday all of the parts I've ordered much more recently, from multiple other Hong Kong vendors, have arrived. In fact, I've completed _two_ 'order cycles' since purchasing from Alpha.
I don't know how long it takes for rbesass and the other guys to receive theirs, but my optimism in my alpha parts ever showing up is starting to erode.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

quinncidence said:


> I ordered mine about six weeks ago, ~second week of Nov.
> As of yesterday all of the parts I've ordered much more recently, from multiple other Hong Kong vendors, have arrived. In fact, I've completed _two_ 'order cycles' since purchasing from Alpha.
> I don't know how long it takes for rbesass and the other guys to receive theirs, but my optimism in my alpha parts ever showing up is starting to erode.


I have some parts from Alpha on the way as well. I ordered them last week on Christmas day. I guess I'll just have to wait and see how long it takes for them to arrive.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

quinncidence said:


> And I've never once successfully gotten a cyclops off. I've used hair dryers, heat guns, a 400 degree soak in the oven...none of it has worked. In fact my cyclops's have destroyed quite a few wood and plastic tongue depressors, picks, chisels, etc., etc., etc. I've never cracked, scratched or broken a crystal, but that cyclops has never come off either.


Then you were not using enough heat. 400F is nowhere near hot enough.


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> I prefer a butane lighter with a focused flame on the cyclops.
> Got lucky and popped one off with zero residue.
> The other I had to slide off with just a bit of residue leftover. Cleaned up easily with an alcohol pad.


This is what cracked mine. I had a replacement on hand anyway if it didn't work out but I'm inclined to believe that some are just too well glued on to remove before the heat destroys the crystal. They scuff pretty easily which is a shame. Flame fusion claims to be surfaced with sapphire but honestly I don't think it's as good as the cousinsUK mineral glass for scratch resistance I replaced it with.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

The key is to get one of the high pressure butane lighters that are like a mini torch. Concentrate the flame on the top of the cyclops as parallel as possible with the crystal. After a few seconds you'll see a little puff of gas as the adhesive gives up. The cyclops will slide right off, then.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

I have been derelict in posting my 16131 mod. My first "watch" that pulled me into this world was a Seiko SNK809 that I put on a para-cord bracelet. The small size and the tiny 4 o'clock stem has become less and less attractive as I have grown into the hobby, even for a beater watch. The 16131 jumped at me as a great replacement. I did the typical mod of completely de-branding it, to include the rotor, crown, case-back, and magnifier...the only remaining branding is the wings on the dial. For the few dollars more than a small Seiko 5 and a few hours of effort I am very pleased with the upgrade.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I just got the Invicta 9094 (blue version of the 8926) from a seller on WUS. It came in today.








When all is said and done, I want it to look very similar to the Damasko DA46 but with no date and no crosshairs, but I don't want to spend money on the parts now.








For now, I have the dial and hands from an Orange Monster, so I went with that. 














It's in the middle of a date change, so the date is messed up. I didn't have a thin enough screwdriver to take off the plate that keeps the date wheel in. I would rather have it as a no date. I'm going to take the cyclops off, but the only lighter in the house ran out of gas today. I'd also like to find a super cheap orange bezel that'll fit in there, but blue will do for now.


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

faiz31887 said:


> I just got the Invicta 9094 (blue version of the 8926) from a seller on WUS. It came in today.
> View attachment 6488569
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see some 9094 love! I have one thats waiting for lots of parts to come in.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Decided to try to use up some extra dials:

























Cheers all!


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

A plea for advice.

I just got a 9094 and have modded it with an extra Orange Monster dial and set of hands. Since doing this, I've become really itchy to buy an Orange Monster. I can complete the orange look for ~ $20. Should I just hold off on spending more on modifying this watch and hoping that it scratches the itch after it's complete, or just wait to be able to purchase a SRP309? 
Another option is if I could find a cheaper bezel insert than the ones I found that won't hit the wallet as hard ($20 is something I feel guilty about spending on modding a watch if I'm not sure I'll be happy with the end result). I've already tried the bay with the search terms "rolex bezel insert 16610" and variants of that. I've also looked at alpha watches and have come up with this:







From other threads, I believe this will fit pretty well.

And this one from Dagaz:







Not so sure about the fit of this one without modification, but it ships free. 
If anyone has suggestions about cheaper inserts, I may go with that. But if these are the options, I think I may just put that extra $20 into an Orange Monster fund. Thoughts?
For good measure, here is a picture of my watch, even though it has been posted a couple of replies up.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

faiz31887 said:


> A plea for advice.
> 
> I just got a 9094 and have modded it with an extra Orange Monster dial and set of hands. Since doing this, I've become really itchy to buy an Orange Monster. I can complete the orange look for ~ $20. Should I just hold off on spending more on modifying this watch and hoping that it scratches the itch after it's complete, or just wait to be able to purchase a SRP309?
> Another option is if I could find a cheaper bezel insert than the ones I found that won't hit the wallet as hard ($20 is something I feel guilty about spending on modding a watch if I'm not sure I'll be happy with the end result). I've already tried the bay with the search terms "rolex bezel insert 16610" and variants of that. I've also looked at alpha watches and have come up with this:
> ...


It is my understanding that the Dagaz bezel inserts will not fit an Invicta 8926 or its variants, such as the 9094. However, the one from Alpha will, although the outside diameter will need to be turned down a bit for it to properly fit the Invicta bezel.

In order to fit the Invicta bezel, search for the following sizes: 
Inside Diameter: 30.7mm 
Outside Diameter: 37.4mm / 
Width: 3mm

Actually anything in the 30.7-31mm inner and 37.4-38mm outer range should work.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

faiz31887 said:


> A plea for advice.
> 
> I just got a 9094 and have modded it with an extra Orange Monster dial and set of hands. Since doing this, I've become really itchy to buy an Orange Monster. I can complete the orange look for ~ $20. Should I just hold off on spending more on modifying this watch and hoping that it scratches the itch after it's complete, or just wait to be able to purchase a SRP309?
> Another option is if I could find a cheaper bezel insert than the ones I found that won't hit the wallet as hard ($20 is something I feel guilty about spending on modding a watch if I'm not sure I'll be happy with the end result). I've already tried the bay with the search terms "rolex bezel insert 16610" and variants of that. I've also looked at alpha watches and have come up with this:
> ...


The insert from Alpha will fit, but only after some trimming. Even though it says that it's 37.5, mine was closer to 37.8 The insert from Dagaz is way to big to modify (IMHO).


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

How did you mount the Vostok bezel? Gasket? Glue?



Falco 67 said:


> Sorry, but this is a 7042, my "transformer" watch:
> 
> .1:
> reworked bezel for Vostok with insert for 007, hour and minutes hands from a 007, second hand from ebay
> ...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I acquired an 8926 with a broken crown from the bay. I've got a few spare stems and even a spare movement laying around but does anyone know what size replacement crown I need? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


Nice one. 

Where did you get the crown?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


Very cool. Just curious what crown you used on that one. It looks great!

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Very cool. Just curious what crown you used on that one. It looks great!
> 
> Sent via the grapevine





arttylux said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Where did you get the crown?


Tiger concepts 7.8mm crowns fit.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Tiger concepts 7.8mm crowns fit.


Cool! I already have that incoming.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Tiger concepts 7.8mm crowns fit.


Does it fit the stock 8926 crown tube without any modification? Wow! I guess I'm going to have to add one of those to my next order from TC. This opens up so many possibilities. The 8926 is a gift that just keeps on giving.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Screws right on. No issues... after guards are removed. Just don't damage the tube when you remove it to remove the guards. Then there will be a fitment issue




LifeTrekker said:


> Does it fit the stock 8926 crown tube without any modification? Wow! I guess I'm going to have to add one of those to my next order from TC. This opens up so many possibilities. The 8926 is a gift that just keeps on giving.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

arttylux said:


> Cool! I already have that incoming.


I didn't see crowns on William's website. Does he handle orders like this via e-mail? Thanks


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

whitemb said:


> I didn't see crowns on William's website. Does he handle orders like this via e-mail? Thanks


The crowns are on the straps page. Last post.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

arttylux said:


> The crowns are on the straps page. Last post.


Excellent. Thank you


----------



## Boltz1976 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey everyone!

Sorry if this is already answered in here (too lazy to go searching), but has anyone come across a place selling a blue 12hr bezel insert that will fit the 8926ob?
Planning a new mod and I think this will fit what I want to achieve but can't find anything from the usual sources (Dagaz, Yobokies, ebay, etc).

Chris


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Boltz1976 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Sorry if this is already answered in here (too lazy to go searching), but has anyone come across a place selling a blue 12hr bezel insert that will fit the 8926ob?
> Planning a new mod and I think this will fit what I want to achieve but can't find anything from the usual sources (Dagaz, Yobokies, ebay, etc).
> ...


I have seen many blue bezel inserts, but never any of the 12 hour style, at least not that I can remember anyway. Maybe someone else will be able to chime in and point you in the right direction.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I acquired an 8926 with a broken crown from the bay. I've got a few spare stems and even a spare movement laying around but does anyone know what size replacement crown I need? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


So having been there myself, here's what I've come up with:

From the 8926 Facts and Figures thread I found this: "stem part number is 0351.200 I believe esslinger stock these and measuring the diameter it mikes at 0.88 mm leading me to think crowns sized tap 9 will fit.The crown tube measures 4.23mm across the threaded section so screw downs require a 4.5mm internal thread finally crown diameter is 6.95mm x 4.20 deep" from member Magu.

Then, when trying to source this stuff I found Ofrei to come the closest (for the crown). I think it was the SDCRN259 that I used and fit pretty well - is still watertight anyway - but they're out of them. If you look up the dimensions of the SDCRN259 you should be able to find something that will work, maybe?

They also come with their own tube too so you could always do that too I suppose.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello, 

Anybody can help me with the correct size of the 8926OB glass (older version, Myiota) ?

Regards,
Daniel.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Dalll said:


> Hello,
> 
> Anybody can help me with the correct size of the 8926OB glass (older version, Myiota) ?
> 
> ...


Generally, 29.5mm x 2.5mm.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

rbesass said:


>


Nice. I did my version with Jake's other dial and stiletto hands to get sort of a PO/300 mish-mash.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

jzoo said:


> Generally, 29.5mm x 2.5mm.


Thanks!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I thought you guys would like this information. Amazon is running a deal on their Invicta 9404SYB (Special Yellow Box?) for $55.99. It has a scalloped bezel. But honestly you guys will probably put on an aftermarket bezel anyway. I just bought this one to go with my 8926OB. Like I need another watch, but this one with the NH35A movement was so cheap I would kick myself if I did not buy it.

http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9404S...53&sr=1-1&nodeID=10445813011&keywords=9404syb


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

This thread gave me the confidence to dive in - 8926ob with yellow rotor arrived yesterday and it's already fully disassembled with a broken crystal (cracked while removing cyclops).

Now I can get a domed sapphire or acrylic. What crystal would you recommend if my main concern is waterproofing? I had assumed sapphire, but most domed sapphire options I've found are under 2.5mm thick (Esslinger's max is 1mm). 

Also, I'm planning on jerry-rigging a crystal press. I would buy one but not yet sure how deep I want to dive in (multiple modded watches?), and don't want to buy a garbage press. Could take to a local watchmaker but that's like throwing in the towel.

Cheers y'all


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Rocat said:


> I thought you guys would like this information. Amazon is running a deal on their Invicta 9404SYB (Special Yellow Box?) for $55.99. It has a scalloped bezel. But honestly you guys will probably put on an aftermarket bezel anyway. I just bought this one to go with my 8926OB. Like I need another watch, but this one with the NH35A movement was so cheap I would kick myself if I did not buy it.
> 
> Robot Check


Thanks needed one for a new mod.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rellybelly said:


> This thread gave me the confidence to dive in - 8926ob with yellow rotor arrived yesterday and it's already fully disassembled with a broken crystal (cracked while removing cyclops).
> 
> Now I can get a domed sapphire or acrylic. What crystal would you recommend if my main concern is waterproofing? I had assumed sapphire, but most domed sapphire options I've found are under 2.5mm thick (Esslinger's max is 1mm).
> 
> ...


Try crystaltimes.net in the UK or Krysworks-store.com here in the US as sources for the thicker sapphire crystals used in dive watches like the 8926.

For an inexpensive crystal press, try Harbor Freight Tools. I purchased one from them for like $13.00 or so IIRC. I think it would be hard to build a makeshift crystal press for that little money.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Try crystaltimes.net in the UK or Krysworks-store.com here in the US as sources for the thicker sapphire crystals used in dive watches like the 8926.
> 
> For an inexpensive crystal press, try Harbor Freight Tools. I purchased one from them for like $13.00 or so IIRC. I think it would be hard to build a makeshift crystal press for that little money.


Thanks for your suggestions. I had already emailed Crystaltimes - they don't list thickness specs - only '.5mm higher than OEM seiko crystal'.

Krysworks max thickness is 2.0mm for domed..


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

whitemb said:


> Thanks needed one for a new mod.


Glad I could help out. I figured someone would buy one.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> Try crystaltimes.net in the UK or Krysworks-store.com here in the US as sources for the thicker sapphire crystals used in dive watches like the 8926.
> 
> For an inexpensive crystal press, try Harbor Freight Tools. I purchased one from them for like $13.00 or so IIRC. I think it would be hard to build a makeshift crystal press for that little money.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


I was going to recommend Harbor Freight as well. I was there the other day checking on the inexpensive watch tools. They have magnifying visors with lights for around $5 and the crystal press is a heavy sucker. I took it out of the box and took a look at it. I could have used this thing back when I wanted to mod a coupe of G-Shocks last year.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I have been happy with these crystals in both the 29.5mm and 30.0mm versions. They are mineral though, not sapphire.

http://www.esslinger.com/watch-crys...l-glass-crystals-3-5mm-middle-and-2-5mm-edge/


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I have used Dagaz bubble-dome for the Monster and also sapphires from crystal times, all in 30mm. Someone earlier suggested something smaller, but 30 worked for me. I'm not aware whether the different 8926 models changed crystal sizes, but perhaps an older head can chime in.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

hwa said:


> I have used Dagaz bubble-dome for the Monster and also sapphires from crystal times, all in 30mm. Someone earlier suggested something smaller, but 30 worked for me. I'm not aware whether the different 8926 models changed crystal sizes, but perhaps an older head can chime in.


Yes, 8926s with Seiko movements have been made with 29.5m or 30.0mm crystals. Best to measure before ordering. Miyota powered 8926s seem to be 29.5mm, at least I don't have personal experience to the contrary.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jzoo said:


> I have been happy with these crystals in both the 29.5mm and 30.0mm versions. They are mineral though, not sapphire.
> 
> http://www.esslinger.com/watch-crys...l-glass-crystals-3-5mm-middle-and-2-5mm-edge/


Yes, they are "only" mineral glass, but they look amazing.



















And they're cheap!

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Are all the invicta sold nowadays are equipped with the seiko movements? I'm asking because amazon.ca has a listing for 8926c sold by amazon, and I believe this is the older models, is it possible that amazon has stocked them, or is it just inaccurate description? 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Are all the invicta sold nowadays are equipped with the seiko movements? I'm asking because amazon.ca has a listing for 8926c sold by amazon, and I believe this is the older models, is it possible that amazon has stocked them, or is it just inaccurate description?


It's 8926OB with yellow rotor and NH35a movement, at least mine was that I received 2 days ago. FYI it was $95 last week, I set an alert on CCCamel to remind me when it comes back down.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Are all the invicta sold nowadays are equipped with the seiko movements? I'm asking because amazon.ca has a listing for 8926c sold by amazon, and I believe this is the older models, is it possible that amazon has stocked them, or is it just inaccurate description?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Yes, all of the Invicta 8926s sold these days come with the Seiko NH35A movements, either the scalloped bezel "C" model or the coin edge bezel "OB" model.

It has been several years since Invicta used Miyota movements in the 8926. I can't imagine a large and successful retailer like Amazon would still have stock around that is old enough that it would have a Miyota movement installed.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

What do you know about the 9403SYB? They seem to be same as 8926 in terms of case and movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> What do you know about the 9403SYB? They seem to be same as 8926 in terms of case and movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never purchased one, but as far as I know they have the same case, bezel, movement, and bracelet as the 8926C. The only difference in this case appears to be the bezel insert. It's one of the many 8926 variants that Invicta has in their lineup.

Here is a list of 8926 variants that I have been compiling. I'm sure that it is far from complete. I just keep adding to it when I come across another one.

8926 & Variants:
8926OB 9094 16131
17045 17044 17043 17042 17041 17040 17039 8927 8928OB 8929 8930 9403 9403SYB 9404 9404SYB 19272

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

while you're compiling, here's a piece of info that might be of interest:

the bezel insert I removed from a scallop-bezel 8926C does NOT fit the coin edge bezel of the older 8926 (the OB?), although the cases seem to be the same size, the bezels appear to be interchangeable, and both have the nh35a. The outside diameter of the coin edge bezel is a hair smaller than the scallop edge, but until my digital caliper arrives I can't get a good measurement. The rolesyshop inserts fit the scalloped bezel perfectly, but they are the slightest hair too great in diameter for the old coin edge.



LifeTrekker said:


> I've never purchased one, but as far as I know they have the same case, bezel, movement, and bracelet as the 8926C. The only difference in this case appears to be the bezel insert. It's one of the many 8926 variants that Invicta has in their lineup.
> 
> Here is a list of 8926 variants that I have been compiling. I'm sure that it is far from complete. I just keep adding to it when I come across another one.
> 
> ...


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Try crystaltimes.net in the UK or Krysworks-store.com here in the US as sources for the thicker sapphire crystals used in dive watches like the 8926.
> 
> For an inexpensive crystal press, try Harbor Freight Tools. I purchased one from them for like $13.00 or so IIRC. I think it would be hard to build a makeshift crystal press for that little money.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


I was looking at that press from Harbor Freight but didn't buy it because it was so cheap, as in didn't cost much. Ya know, if it seems too good to be true and all that. I guess in this case I was wrong since you seem to have used it with no problem going by all the mods you have done. Is it suitable for doomed crystals? I bought a doomed crystal from Esslinger to use in a 8926 mod and was going to glue it in place since I don't have a crystal press but at that price I think I will buy it and give it a go.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> I was looking at that press from Harbor Freight but didn't buy it because it was so cheap, as in didn't cost much. Ya know, if it seems too good to be true and all that. I guess in this case I was wrong since you seem to have used it with no problem going by all the mods you have done. Is it suitable for doomed crystals? I bought a doomed crystal from Esslinger to use in a 8926 mod and was going to glue it in place since I don't have a crystal press but at that price I think I will buy it and give it a go.


I have used mine to install all my crystals, including the domed ones that I purchased from Esslinger. The Harbor Freight crystal press is a good value if you ask me.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I have used mine to install all my crystals, including the domed ones that I purchased from Esslinger. The Harbor Freight crystal press is a good value if you ask me.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


I have used the same HF press for a few years and it works as it should. The only issue I have had is that I have broken a few of the concave dies over the years. It also works great for putting snap backs one quartz watches.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I also use the $15 special. Works great as long as you're patient and use the correct size dies...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I just purchased 3(yes 3!) variants of the 8926(coin edge, scallop edge and 9404) all for the sole purpose of modding.

They are all the NH35A movements but all have that hideous yellow invicta rotor. Has anyone had any success getting rid of the yellow on the rotor? It is not a huge deal as you will rarely see it but it they are quite ugly. Any help would be great.

Also, I am thinking about printing myself a custom dial and taking indices off of another dial. Basically I am looking to make a Christopher Ward homage with a white dial with the waves and those rectangle indices, does anyone know of a dial (cheaper the better) that has similar type of indices? Would love a trident second hand as well but I suspect that may be difficult to track down.

And lastly I would like to try my hand at some custom lume. I really love the blue lume that my Citizen Nighthawk has and I am not a fan of the stock green that these invictas have, anyone have any experience with this and if so, any preferred lume you used? 

I love this thread, I am so conflicted which way I want to go with these 3 Invictas and I cannot wait to start modding as the mods in this thread are amazing. Love the idea of having a personalized watch that fits my exact taste, that I modded myself.


----------



## jrighter (Jan 5, 2008)

First attempt at modding. Videos to follow soon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

jrighter said:


> First attempt at modded. Videos to follow soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have that exact 1911 gun pad. Oh, Nice watch.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Hayman19 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I just purchased 3(yes 3!) variants of the 8926(coin edge, scallop edge and 9404) all for the sole purpose of modding.
> 
> ...


 You can remove the rotor and soak it in acetone for a while. 30-45 minutes. It will wipe off at that point, hopefully. After you are done you will want to lube the baring and reinstall.


----------



## jrighter (Jan 5, 2008)

LOL. Thanks. Yeah, I love my 1911's!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Very nice looking first attempt jrighter. That green looks good.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> You can remove the rotor and soak it in acetone for a while. 30-45 minutes. It will wipe off at that point, hopefully. After you are done you will want to lube the baring and reinstall.


It just so happens that I am soaking a yellow Invicta rotor in acetone right now. I'm going to leave it in overnight, but it's been in about 30 minutes at this point and the paint is starting to lift and curl quite nicely.

I really wish Invicta had stayed with the silkscreened rotor though. It was so easy to debrand it. All it took was a Qtip and a little alcohol.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jrighter said:


> First attempt at modded. Videos to follow soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, jrighter! And welcome to the 8926 modding community.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

How's the lume on the dial and hands?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone know which of the case backs at raffles fits the 8926 case. I don't care what color the rotor is if I can't see it. Plus skinnier case...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

My spare 8926 case back measures 30.4 give or take, check the measurement he provides, looks like any sub style should work.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a Raffles blank submariner case back for my yellow rotor 8926. OEM caseback measured at 30.3mm and 35mm

Are they still screw-on, or are they snap/pressure? Would I forfeit water resistance?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rellybelly said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a Raffles blank submariner case back for my yellow rotor 8926. OEM caseback measured at 30.3mm and 35mm
> 
> Are they still screw-on, or are they snap/pressure? Would I forfeit water resistance?


The submariner casebacks from Raffles fit the 8926 just fine. They are screw in, and if you use the caseback gasket, you should retain the W/R.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## nebelk (Jul 22, 2015)

Anybody know where to find a bracelet for the 8926 that has solid end links?


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

nebelk said:


> Anybody know where to find a bracelet for the 8926 that has solid end links?


I have used this style before, fitment was acceptable.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/S-Steel-Matt-...Fit-Submariner-Watch-/221916664219?nav=SEARCH

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Omnificuser said:


> *16610 Homage*
> 
> *Mod list:*
> Sterile Sub homage caseback (Thickness is at 12.5 to 13mm, just like the real Sub!)
> ...


Where did you get this Glidelock SEL bracelet? The fit sounds airtight.


----------



## jrighter (Jan 5, 2008)

Rocat said:


> How's the lume on the dial and hands?











Part of the minute hand is covered by the cyclops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks. There were so many variations that I couldn't make sense of it.



LifeTrekker said:


> The submariner casebacks from Raffles fit the 8926 just fine. They are screw in, and if you use the caseback gasket, you should retain the W/R.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Mudbone (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe a dumb question, but do you guys sell these modded watches anywhere? I've been a long subscriber to this thread, but I doubt I would ever get into modding myself (at least for the time being).


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I've sold some of mine, I know Randy sells his. Check F29 and search by user name. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> It just so happens that I am soaking a yellow Invicta rotor in acetone right now. I'm going to leave it in overnight, but it's been in about 30 minutes at this point and the paint is starting to lift and curl quite nicely.
> 
> I really wish Invicta had stayed with the silkscreened rotor though. It was so easy to debrand it. All it took was a Qtip and a little alcohol.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Please post photos when you are finished, id love to see how it turns out.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Mudbone said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but do you guys sell these modded watches anywhere? I've been a long subscriber to this thread, but I doubt I would ever get into modding myself (at least for the time being).


Yes, Check f29. One was posted for sale there yesterday.

Speaking of yesterday, here's how I spent part of it:























































Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mudbone said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but do you guys sell these modded watches anywhere? I've been a long subscriber to this thread, but I doubt I would ever get into modding myself (at least for the time being).


You can design the watch, order the parts and then take it to a watchmaker to do the work for you. It will not be expensive.

I know it is not as satisfying as doing the job yourself, but again you get a unique designed watch that you can call yours 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I swapped out the Invicta clasp for a plain one from Esslinger I kept he under portion of the Invicta clasp, since it fit the bracelet better. 

Stainless Steel Tri Fold Buckle with Security Catch Watch Band Clasp


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jzoo said:


> I swapped out the Invicta clasp for a plain one from Esslinger I kept he under portion of the Invicta clasp, since it fit the bracelet better.
> 
> Stainless Steel Tri Fold Buckle with Security Catch Watch Band Clasp


Well played! Removing the logo from the clasp is the toughest part of denuding the case.

By the way, I pulled the 8926 dial the other day and tried to sterilize it when I saw the "a" in invicta hanging loose. Popped off name and logo easily, but DO NOT use Goof-Off to remove glue residue. It removes paint and lume, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

hwa said:


> Well played! Removing the logo from the clasp is the toughest part of denuding the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True that. The Invicta clasp is stout. I gave up on one and decided to go this route.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jzoo said:


> True that. The Invicta clasp is stout. I gave up on one and decided to go this route.


I've delogoed 2 Invicta bracelets so far. It can be done with good results, but I'll be the first to admit that it is time consuming.










Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I did one, but once I knew I wasn't going to wear it, I set it aside rather than spend another 30 minutes sanding and polishing and brushing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That looks great. How about I send you my 8926OB and you send me this one? That is one of the styles I'm looking for.

My skill set for building things involves hammers and nails, not this kind of work. I respect what all of you modders can do.



rbesass said:


>


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

rbesass said:


>


Nice! Whose pelagos dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


I will take one in blue please 

IG: Qbes13


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

hwa said:


> Nice! Whose pelagos dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yobokies


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Yobokies


Yup! Harold has great stuff, and he's great to work with too.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Hayman19 said:


> Please post photos when you are finished, id love to see how it turns out.


Here you go.










This is after an overnight soak in acetone. Totally clean with no scrubbing.










And this is what was left of the yellow Invicta paint on the back of the rotor. Just a little, shriveled up blob. This was after it dried out on my workbench overnight. I fished it out of the acetone in one piece.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


Nice work as always, Randy!

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


Very nice mod. 
One question; when you make the coin edge on the bezel how do you make the grooves meet up at the end? 
I would think choosing the file with the right amount of teeth/pattern is essential?


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

arttylux said:


> Very nice mod.
> One question; when you make the coin edge on the bezel how do you make the grooves meet up at the end?
> I would think choosing the file with the right amount of teeth/pattern is essential?


but...but.. those awful, offensive crown guards are still there. I almost threw up on myself..

Seriously. Fantastic mod. Well done, Sir.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

When You get all the way around you are very careful with the file and make sure you don't overlap. However if you do it is hardly noticeable because you are working with 50 lines per inch. If you went larger like 40 or 30 or even 20 it would be a big deal. If you are careful you will not have too much of an issue. 



arttylux said:


> Very nice mod.
> One question; when you make the coin edge on the bezel how do you make the grooves meet up at the end?
> I would think choosing the file with the right amount of teeth/pattern is essential?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

hwa said:


> Removing the logo from the clasp is the toughest part of denuding the case.


Not really. Takes about 20 minutes tops.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

That bezel is awesome!

Tapaltak


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

My intention was to dip feet in modding by removing cyclops and replacing dial/hands... Well, 1 week after receiving my first 8926, I'm all in. Patience is not my strong suit. Thankfully the crystal shattered during cyclops removal, otherwise I wouldn't have gone so deep.

To newbs considering this, go for it! Besides common household items (power drill, 2 types of double-sided tape, magnifying glass, sandpaper (40 to 220), clamps, scotchbrite pad), the only specialty tools used were caseback opener and 2 springbar tools (removed hands). 

Step 1: Acquire 8926ob ($110 CAD on amazon.ca) and run it for a few days to test accuracy. +3 sec/day!!! Ordered dial and hands from Dagaz. $63 USD = over $90 CAD... 
Step 2: disassemble and get to grindin'. 90% of it was 40 grit by hand. Had a Dremel but barely used it. 
Bezel Reduction: Place double-sided tape around drill. Stick bezel on tape. Clamp 40 grit onto table. Grind bezel in a downwards sweeping motion. Most was done on underside, but some on top of bezel as well.
Crown reversal: To turn crown around, I had to remove one of dial feet, then hold dial to movement case with makeshift dial dots. Used double-sided tape from art store, for scrap-booking.

As you see it here, it's about $200 CAD. En route is a ceramic bezel from Parnis ebay ($14 USD), and Raffles Sub caseback. Still trying to find a low-domed Sapphire (30 x 2.5 edge x 3.5 in middle). 

All in all, great project that I'd recommend to anyone who likes to tinker. One issue that I haven't been able to resolve happened as I put her back together... The crown tube is slipping (I think). When I screwed down the crown, it created a gap. I pushed in the crown tube with force, but it slid out a little tiny bit again I think. Would love for her to be swim-able. Any advice?


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

rellybelly said:


> My intention was to dip feet in modding by removing cyclops and replacing dial/hands... Well, 1 week after receiving my first 8926, I'm all in. Patience is not my strong suit. Thankfully the crystal shattered during cyclops removal, otherwise I wouldn't have gone so deep.
> 
> To newbs considering this, go for it! Besides common household items (power drill, 2 types of double-sided tape, magnifying glass, sandpaper (40 to 220), clamps, scotchbrite pad), the only specialty tools used were caseback opener and 2 springbar tools (removed hands).
> 
> ...


Well done!

Did you place the hands to the new 12 o'clock? So the date changes at midnight and not at 6 oclock?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

arttylux said:


> Well done!
> 
> Did you place the hands to the new 12 o'clock? So the date changes at midnight and not at 6 oclock?


Thanks!

Short answer NO, I have no idea when it's changing date. I did set it to 6:00 when removing original hands, but it spent so much time ticking without hands that I completely lost track... Not sure how to avoid it ticking while the crown is removed?


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

rellybelly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Short answer NO, I have no idea when it's changing date. I did set it to 6:00 when removing original hands, but it spent so much time ticking without hands that I completely lost track... Not sure how to avoid it ticking while the crown is removed?


Make sure the watch has stopped (unwound) before taking it apart. I place the hand at 12 o'clock midday before opening and removing the movment. I then please a small piece of tape on the rotor, so that it can't move while I handle the movement.

If you want to fix this:
You can find out when it changes by setting the time. Move the hands until it changes. Remember it. Then advance 12 hours. Then you have your midday. 
Then you simply take of the hands and place them at 12 o'clock.

A bit fiddly because of having to reinstall the hands(especially the second hand)


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

arttylux said:


> If you want to fix this:
> You can find out when it changes by setting the time. Move the hands until it changes.


This is of course made slightly more complicated by the fact that *rellybelly*'s watch _doesn't have a date window_, so you need to listen carefully to hear the date change.

But it's still worthwhile to have the date change at midnight on the dial, even if you can't see it, so that you can avoid turning the hands backward between 9pm and 1am, as this is bad for some movements (I don't know whether that's true of the NH35A or not though).


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a question for all you modders out there. I am looking at picking up one of these Invictas and I want to know if there is anyone who sells a white full lume dial? I also want to add either a dark blue or silver bezel and possibly Ranger hands. Any suggestions on where the best place to pick these all up would be?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh yes, that can easily be done. Just head on out to Highway 61. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> I have a question for all you modders out there. I am looking at picking up one of these Invictas and I want to know if there is anyone who sells a white full lume dial? I also want to add either a dark blue or silver bezel and possibly Ranger hands. Any suggestions on where the best place to pick these all up would be?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a spare set of ranger hands. Had to buy two sets to get one for a mod. Message me if you are interested.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


Wow Rbesass, this watch is amazing!!!
Where did you get the bezel and all the other parts for this mod please?

I am in Australia & Amazon doesn't deliver the 8926 here, but the Invicta 9404SYB is only USD$55.99 atm and has a scalloped bezel which I don't like. 
Would the case be exactly the same? I am wondering if the bezel could be replaced with this one on your watch?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0159W1X72


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> This is of course made slightly more complicated by the fact that *rellybelly*'s watch _doesn't have a date window_, .


Hahaha... I totally missed that!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Redback said:


> Wow Rbesass, this watch is amazing!!!
> Where did you get the bezel and all the other parts for this mod please?
> 
> I am in Australia & Amazon doesn't deliver the 8926 here, but the Invicta 9404SYB is only USD$55.99 atm and has a scalloped bezel which I don't like.
> ...


Randy mods those bezels himself. Here's a link to a thread where he describes how he does it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/makin...8.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1665658?page=1

He also performs this mod for other members here on WUS. You can just PM him for details.

And BTW, his coin edge bezel mod works equally well on a scalloped bezel as it does on a coin edge OB style bezel, so the 9404SYB would be a good base for making a watch like his.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Question for y'all replacing with domed crystals, do you expect severe reduction in water resistance? I don't mean to scuba dive with it but I'd like for it to survive splashes from the tap, from the rain, and if possible a bit of swimming in the pool.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Estilo said:


> Question for y'all replacing with domed crystals, do you expect severe reduction in water resistance? I don't mean to scuba dive with it but I'd like for it to survive splashes from the tap, from the rain, and if possible a bit of swimming in the pool.


No, if you take care of the gasket and press the crystal in properly you'll be fine. After I install them I turn on the bathtub and blast the empty case from every direction with water, then put it in a bowl of water for a few hours, or preferably overnight.

If you have a leak, that should detect it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

I've been looking at this thread all day and I just ordered a 16131 to make into something reminiscent of a milsub or a type 1 or something. I'm excited.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Omegafanboy said:


> I have a question for all you modders out there. I am looking at picking up one of these Invictas and I want to know if there is anyone who sells a white full lume dial? I also want to add either a dark blue or silver bezel and possibly Ranger hands. Any suggestions on where the best place to pick these all up would be?


11753, 47mm glow face with NH35, MilSub bezel



















12167 is 40mm Glow face also NH35.


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

120 said:


> No, if you take care of the gasket and press the crystal in properly you'll be fine. After I install them I turn on the bathtub and blast the empty case from every direction with water, then put it in a bowl of water for a few hours, or preferably overnight.
> 
> If you have a leak, that should detect it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. What if it's glued though? I realise some crystal sellers state their domes are meant to be glued?


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Bleu Plongeur. Dagaz Etanche dial, Stiletto hands.









Tudor-esque fantasy Milsub, built on one of rbesass' amazing coin-edge cases. Dagaz '70s dial and milsub hands.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Fullers1845 said:


> Great advice and even nicer mods in this thread. I just picked up another 8926obv2 with the NH35A to fill the Ref. 16610 slot in my box. No current plans to mod, but you never know.
> 
> My last one, I had modded in a snowflake manner with a domed acrylic crystal.


Any of you guys interested in modding one of these for someone else who is say, too lazy or busy to do it themselves?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just a quick question guys, I've just ordered my first 8926ob mainly for the BSHT dial.
My question, how deep the engraving on the case side is? To remove it, do I have to dissamble the bezel or is it a simple job, that can be done by hand while covering the bezel with a tape or so?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Just a quick question guys, I've just ordered my first 8926ob mainly for the BSHT dial.
> My question, how deep the engraving on the case side is? To remove it, do I have to dissamble the bezel or is it a simple job, that can be done by hand while covering the bezel with a tape or so?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Although others have removed the Invicta logo from the case side with the bezel in place, I personally have never done it that way. The bezel is relatively easy to remove, so I do. That gives you full working room to remove the logo and then refinish the case to a full on polish if you want to.

Here's a pic of my 8926OB that's all ready to go for when the BSH dials arrive.










I removed the logo from the side of the case, changed out the seconds hand for one from Ofrei.com, and installed a sapphire crystal from Krysworks.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Just a quick question guys, I've just ordered my first 8926ob mainly for the BSHT dial.
> My question, how deep the engraving on the case side is? To remove it, do I have to dissamble the bezel or is it a simple job, that can be done by hand while covering the bezel with a tape or so?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Deep enough that it's work to remove it but lots of us have. Search black bay mods for a good tutorial write-up. Go for it!

Also, you can take the bezel wire out from the inside, makes it easier to preserve the insert.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have done it both ways. I'd suggest removal of the bezel first. The easiest way to remove the bezel is to disassemble the watch.
Remove the case back.
Remove the stem
Remove the movement
Remove the crystal
Carefully remove the bezel insert.
Remove the retaining wire on the bezel
Lift the bezel off the watch carefully to catch the click wire.
Remove the crystal gasket




the_watchier said:


> Just a quick question guys, I've just ordered my first 8926ob mainly for the BSHT dial.
> My question, how deep the engraving on the case side is? To remove it, do I have to dissamble the bezel or is it a simple job, that can be done by hand while covering the bezel with a tape or so?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you guys for your great support. I think i will take it apart. I'm just concerned about the bezel removal. But i will go for it.
Thank you brothers for the advices

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Go for it! Bring your patience to a clean, well-lit space and have fun. Oh, and pics, lots of pics. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you guys for your great support. I think i will take it apart. I'm just concerned about the bezel removal. But i will go for it.
> Thank you brothers for the advices
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


If you take the crystal out first, it is very easy to then work an X-Acto knife blade between the bezel and the insert. Just take your time and go slow, cutting through the adhesive a little bit at a time with each pass. It usually takes just a couple of passes to work it through.

Good luck with your mod. We're all excited to see how it turns out.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

A homage to a homage I suppose...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'd love to do this but I don't have any tools and I'm afraid I'll ruin it!


IG: Qbes13


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Just do it. Tools are cheap if you look for them!



dhp178 said:


> I'd love to do this but I don't have any tools and I'm afraid I'll ruin it!
> 
> IG: Qbes13




The most expensive thing on the table is the mat.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's a picture of my latest 8926 mod, or in this case actually a 9094OB mod. Since I gave one of my sons my first Black Bay - Blue homage watch as a Christmas gift, I had to build a new one for myself, right?










Sent via the grapevine


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

rellybelly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Short answer NO, I have no idea when it's changing date. I did set it to 6:00 when removing original hands, but it spent so much time ticking without hands that I completely lost track... Not sure how to avoid it ticking while the crown is removed?


Why not install the hands with the crown in the movement and hacked? This is what I do to get the date switch as close to midnight as possible.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

hwa said:


> Thanks. There were so many variations that I couldn't make sense of it.





LifeTrekker said:


> The submariner casebacks from Raffles fit the 8926 just fine. They are screw in, and if you use the caseback gasket, you should retain the W/R.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


So any of the submariner casebacks will fit the 8926? And it will make 8926 sit lower on the wrist? If yes to both, that is great news because that was my main gripe about 8926 modded watches, they sat too high.

Additional Question: So you then have to buy the special Rolex caseback removal tool? Is the Raffles pattern the same size as the Rolex Sub pattern so I can just buy the cheapest one on ebay if I want?


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

digivandig said:


> Additional Question: So you then have to buy the special Rolex caseback removal tool? Is the Raffles pattern the same size as the Rolex Sub pattern so I can just buy the cheapest one on ebay if I want?


I use this, cost a couple bucks from the bay, or maybe it was amazon:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

digivandig said:


> So any of the submariner casebacks will fit the 8926? And it will make 8926 sit lower on the wrist? If yes to both, that is great news because that was my main gripe about 8926 modded watches, they sat too high.
> 
> Additional Question: So you then have to buy the special Rolex caseback removal tool? Is the Raffles pattern the same size as the Rolex Sub pattern so I can just buy the cheapest one on ebay if I want?


FWIW, I have a mod based on an Alpha Explorer homage, and it has a Rolex-style caseback. I was able to open it using a crumpled up, sticky-side-out, wad of duct tape to grip it with. No fancy tool needed:


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Its waiting for something...









On the recommendation of some of the Brothers I went to Harbor Freight and picked up their crystal press.









While there I picked up calipers for just under $20. It is shown measuring a quarter which is officially 24.26 mm in diameter. Not bad accuracy...at least good enough for my purposes.









Got a domed crystal from Esslinger and a bezel insert from Rolesy shop and here is the result after DE-branding and polishing.









Sorry to disappoint but the crown guards stay.









All went well except the insert from Rolesy would not quite fit over the Esslinger crystal. Had to carefully sand around the inside perimeter to get it to fit. I didn't sand carefully enough and in one or two places just a hint of bare metal shows but you have to look really carefully to see it so I think I can live with it.

A question. I see on the Dagaz site that hands are listed for Seiko movements such as 7S35, 4R35,etc but I don't see the NH35A listed. I'm guessing that the 7S35 or 4R35 is the same movement?


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

hwa said:


> A question. I see on the Dagaz site that hands are listed for Seiko movements such as 7S35, 4R35,etc but I don't see the NH35A listed. I'm guessing that the 7S35 or 4R35 is the same movement?


I don't know if they are the same movements, but they will fit. Seiko automatic hands are, as far as I know, all the same size, at least for the three handers. All of the Seiko hands for sale on Dagaz and Yobokies websites will fit your NH35A.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

digivandig said:


> I don't know if they are the same movements, but they will fit. Seiko automatic hands are, as far as I know, all the same size, at least for the three handers. All of the Seiko hands for sale on Dagaz and Yobokies websites will fit your NH35A.


They will fit. 7S26 and NH35 will use the same hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

digivandig said:


> So any of the submariner casebacks will fit the 8926? And it will make 8926 sit lower on the wrist? If yes to both, that is great news because that was my main gripe about 8926 modded watches, they sat too high.
> 
> Additional Question: So you then have to buy the special Rolex caseback removal tool? Is the Raffles pattern the same size as the Rolex Sub pattern so I can just buy the cheapest one on ebay if I want?


I have used the Raffles Submariner and Milsub casebacks, and both have fit my Invicta 8926 cases just fine. And yes, they do allow the case to hug the wrist a little tighter, which I like as well.

With regards to removing the Rolex style caseback, I have done exactly what the guys above have done. I've used the sticky rubber ball trick with good luck. I picked mine up at a local sporting goods store where it was sold as a street hockey ball. The ones on the bay are cheaper though.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

My new mod


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

svorkoetter said:


> FWIW, I have a mod based on an Alpha Explorer homage, and it has a Rolex-style caseback. I was able to open it using a crumpled up, sticky-side-out, wad of duct tape to grip it with. No fancy tool needed:
> 
> View attachment 6717346


I had a question for you on this mod. Where did you get the Ranger hands and what fitting is it? I have a blue dial version of this watch and I want to change the mercedes hands to ranger ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> I had a question for you on this mod. Where did you get the Ranger hands and what fitting is it? I have a blue dial version of this watch and I want to change the mercedes hands to ranger ones.


I bought them from seller ostrich68 on eBay, about a year ago. He had a few sets of these hands, and when I returned to buy a second set, he was all out. I really like these hands, as they are made of a thicker metal than the usual hands one gets from Dagaz, Raffles, Yobokies, etc., giving them more presence without actually being bigger.

The hands are for an ETA movement (0.17mm/90mm/150mm), so I had to drill out the minute hand to 1.00mm to fit the Sea-Gull ST-16 movement in the watch. I didn't use the supplied Ranger-style seconds hand (it wouldn't have fit), keeping the stock Explorer/Sub-style one instead.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


This is gorgeous! Man you are awesome

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

I am a total newcomer here, so this might be way off, but I just found this quartz watch which appears to be exactly the same as the Invicta case for USD$38.99. 
If anyone could confirm this then it might be good for parts - 
Black - Amazon.com: Fanmis Black Dial Rotatable Bezel Luminous Hand Quartz Mens Womens Silver Stainless Steel Watches: Watches
Green - http://www.amazon.com/Fanmis-Rotatable-Sapphire-Luminous-Stainless/dp/B00N354IM0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_sims?ie=UTF8White - http://www.amazon.com/Fanmis-Rotata..._UL160_SR128,160_&refRID=13JK19GTFKT7N2WS04V1


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Redback said:


> I am a total newcomer here, so this might be way off, but I just found this quartz watch which appears to be exactly the same as the Invicta case for USD$38.99.
> If anyone could confirm this then it might be good for parts -
> Black - Amazon.com: Fanmis Black Dial Rotatable Bezel Luminous Hand Quartz Mens Womens Silver Stainless Steel Watches: Watches
> Green - http://www.amazon.com/Fanmis-Rotatable-Sapphire-Luminous-Stainless/dp/B00N354IM0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_sims?ie=UTF8White - http://www.amazon.com/Fanmis-Rotata..._UL160_SR128,160_&refRID=13JK19GTFKT7N2WS04V1
> View attachment 6731418


Personally, I think that looks more like a Baglesport case, not an Invicta 8926 case.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Regarding the all metal casebacks, is there any difference between the sub and milsub versions? Thanks!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Redback said:


> I am a total newcomer here, so this might be way off, but I just found this quartz watch which appears to be exactly the same as the Invicta case for USD$38.99.
> If anyone could confirm this then it might be good for parts -
> Black - Amazon.com: Fanmis Black Dial Rotatable Bezel Luminous Hand Quartz Mens Womens Silver Stainless Steel Watches: Watches
> Green - http://www.amazon.com/Fanmis-Rotatable-Sapphire-Luminous-Stainless/dp/B00N354IM0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_sims?ie=UTF8White - http://www.amazon.com/Fanmis-Rotata..._UL160_SR128,160_&refRID=13JK19GTFKT7N2WS04V1
> View attachment 6731418


Even if the same, if the auto version can be had for $55 delivered, and a nh35 movement costs nearly that much delivered, why buy the quartz (and have to worry if stem height and date wheels align)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

You missed my point. I suggested that it could be used for parts if it is the same as the Invicta, like the case, bezel, saphire glass etc, 
I have never modded a watch, but after finding the Invicta 9404SYB for USD$55.99, I am going to have a go.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0159W1X72
Still trying to find the hands that are on this watch.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Double post


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Redback said:


> You missed my point. I suggested that it could be used for parts, like the case, bezel, saphire glass etc.


It could be used for parts, maybe, but an automatic movement is unlikely to fit in a case meant for a quartz movement, and at the price you stated, it's unlikely that this watch has a sapphire crystal.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Redback said:


> You missed my point. I suggested that it could be used for parts, like the case, bezel, saphire glass etc.
> I have never modded a watch, but after finding the Invicta 9404SYB for USD$55.99, I am going to have a go.
> Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 9404SYB Pro Diver Analog Display Automatic Self Wind Silver Watch: Watches


No. I didnt miss your point, which was to wonder whether the quartz version was a suitable parts watch. I opined that it was an uncertain option, as the auto version can be had for only a few bucks more than the quartz, and the quartz might not be a match. That advice holds, as itd be crazy to buy the quartz for parts if its an auto you want and the watch is basically a throw-in for the cost of the movement. Anyway, welcome to the club, and best of luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Personally, I would recommend either a Baglesport diver or an Invicta 8926 or one of its brethren as a good watch to cut your modding teeth on. Reason: both have lots of parts availability and are relatively cheap. But honestly you have more parts options with the Invicta because of the Seiko NH35A movement. With the Seiko movement you get to tap into the vast Seiko modding community, and the dials and hands that are made to fit the Seiko movements. 

Good luck with your first mod, Redback. I'm sure you'll be sliding down the rabbit hole with the rest of us watch modders shortly.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

When I say parts I mean parts, not the base watch to do the mod on. 
If I stuff something up on the Invicta, like the bezel, case or bracelet during the mod then I am suggesting the quartz watch could be purchased to replace them. USD$17.00 price difference is a lot more in Aussie dollars if I don't need to replace the movement.
But the replies suggest it is unlikely to match, so lets move on.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Redback said:


> You missed my point. I suggested that it could be used for parts if it is the same as the Invicta, like the case, bezel, saphire glass etc,
> I have never modded a watch, but after finding the Invicta 9404SYB for USD$55.99, I am going to have a go.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0159W1X72
> Still trying to find the hands that are on this watch.
> View attachment 6733690


That looks to be one of Randy Sass' mods (rbesass here on WUS).

If I had to guess, the watch is an Invicta 8926 with one of Randy's coin edge bezel mods. The dial and hands look like they are from Yobokies. Maybe Randy will chime in and confirm if this is correct or not.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> That looks to be one of Randy Sass' mods (rbesass here on WUS).
> 
> If I had to guess, the watch is an Invicta 8926 with one of Randy's coin edge bezel mods. The dial and hands look like they are from Yobokies. Maybe Randy will chime in and confirm if this is correct or not.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


What he said.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

rbesass said:


> What he said.


It's one of the nicest watches I have seen, and it's basically why I want to mod the Invicta 9404SYB. 
I have looked on Yobokies but can't find the hands.
Please Master rbesass, can you tell me where to buy them?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Just email him and ask for the White snowflake hands with black tips and black snowflake dial (Pelagos style.) He will know.



Redback said:


> It's one of the nicest watches I have seen, and it's basically why I want to mod the Invicta 9404SYB.
> I have looked on Yobokies but can't find the hands.
> Please Master rbesass, can you tell me where to buy them?


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

A work in progress. Dagaz dial and hands, de-logo the case, remove cyclops (nicked the crystal in the process, but as this will be my beater watch I don't really mind...I might replace this in the future). Waiting on my PO bezel insert from Alpha...ordered almost a month ago and very (im)patiently waiting! Thinking about adding a regular sub case back as well.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

TheHans said:


> A work in progress. Dagaz dial and hands, de-logo the case, remove cyclops (nicked the crystal in the process, but as this will be my beater watch I don't really mind...I might replace this in the future). Waiting on my PO bezel insert from Alpha...ordered almost a month ago and very (im)patiently waiting! Thinking about adding a regular sub case back as well.
> 
> View attachment 6739554
> 
> ...


I just got mine the other day.


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Does anyone know if any ceramic bezel inserts fit the pro diver? Been looking around, I think the Parnis Sub ones wouldn't fit according to the dimensions.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

TZWang said:


> Does anyone know if any ceramic bezel inserts fit the pro diver? Been looking around, I think the Parnis Sub ones wouldn't fit according to the dimensions.


Wholesaleoutlet990 on eBay offers some ceramic inserts for the 8926, but is cagey about specifying the inside and outside diameters.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BEZEL-INSER...hash=item2594e29d16:m:m2qaA02ZkJCdH5Giah6ppeQ


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I just got mine the other day.


Me too. I ordered mine in Xmas Day, and they arrived last week.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Where can you get a Planet Ocean like insert? And will it fit our is everybody found they have sand it a bit?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Leekster said:


> Where can you get a Planet Ocean like insert? And will it fit our is everybody found they have sand it a bit?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Alpha-Watch.com is the only place I know to get them. I haven't built either of my watches yet, but it is my understanding that the outside edge requires a little sanding in order to fit the 8926 bezel.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I fit this one. They run a little big. The outside has to be trimmed down a bit. 
Still waiting for the crystal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

alaincopter said:


> Here's my mod. Huge thanks to all the modders who posted the amazingly helpful info found on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sharp.

If you ever decide to move to another watch and you want to part with this one, PM me ;-)


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I fit this one. They run a little big. The outside has to be trimmed down a bit.
> Still waiting for the crystal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am curious how you trim them down, Randy. I was planning on chucking it up on the sanding drum mounted on the drill press and then hitting the outside edge with 220 grit sandpaper until I have taken off enough to make it fit. Is that basically how you do it?

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


Nice! Where'd you get the bezel mate?

As an aside, I shaved off the "Invicta" case engraving with sandpaper, and it seems like I shaved off part of the lugs too. The crown side of the lugs look visibly thicker now :-d. Anyone else faced this?


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Gearing up for my first mod (9404SYB on hand, Dagaz care package in the mail) .... 

The NH35A technical manual suggests "MO-4" oil for lubricating the winding stem, but I can't seem to find that after some moderate google-fu. Is there an equivalent moebius or other oil I should be looking for?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

If it's a brand new watch just keep ur clean and the oil on it is fine

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I am curious how you trim them down, Randy. I was planning on chucking it up on the sanding drum mounted on the drill press and then hitting the outside edge with 220 grit sandpaper until I have taken off enough to make it fit. Is that basically how you do it?
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


That's is exactly what I do.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Estilo said:


> Nice! Where'd you get the bezel mate?
> 
> As an aside, I shaved off the "Invicta" case engraving with sandpaper, and it seems like I shaved off part of the lugs too. The crown side of the lugs look visibly thicker now :-d. Anyone else faced this?


I modified it.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Screws right on. No issues... after guards are removed. Just don't damage the tube when you remove it to remove the guards. Then there will be a fitment issue


Randy, How much heat was required to remove the 8926 crown from the stem? About to do this and want to avoid breaking the stem. Thanks!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I don't heat the crown or stem to separate them normally. However, if they are not coming apart a lighter should do the trick. Too much heat will destroy the spring in the crown. 


whitemb said:


> Randy, How much heat was required to remove the 8926 crown from the stem? About to do this and want to avoid breaking the stem. Thanks!


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

justadad said:


> It's funny how an $80 watch quickly turns into $180!! You know, after you factor in shoe and purse shopping to rectify the watch purchase!!!


 Check the signature bar below ;-)


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Me too. I ordered mine in Xmas Day, and they arrived last week.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


That's ridiculous! Mine showed up last week also, but I ordered before thanksgiving! Almost two months! I had even started a Paypal dispute because communication with alpha fluctuated between bad and non existent. 
Anyway, yeah, mine finally showed up too.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I don't heat the crown or stem to separate them normally. However, if they are not coming apart a lighter should do the trick. Too much heat will destroy the spring in the crown.


Thanks. I must have drawn a stubborn crown ...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## danielssong (May 7, 2009)

hi all!

i'm thinking about buying an 8926 with the intention of tinkering.....i'm wondering if there are watchuseek approved vendors for certain parts?

i gathered the following so far:
dagaz
ofrei
esslinger
cousinsuk

are there any particular sellers on ebay that people used? i'm located in the u.s. 

i'm looking to get a domed crystal and am wondering whether getting one that's flat bottomed matters? any particular vendors for lume?

thanks.


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Just do it. Tools are cheap if you look for them!
> 
> 
> 
> The most expensive thing on the table is the mat.


Mind helping me with a list of what I'd need?

Next I'll need to see if I can nab a coin edge one on a deal

IG: Qbes13


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

There are a couple of threads with tool lists but my tool list is the following :

Case back removal wrench
Hobby knife
Fine tip tweezers
Jewelers screwdriver set
Movement holder
Small tackle organizer that I use to keep my parts in order 
Magnifying glass because I am getting old
A couple of cheap Bic pens for hand setting

I have sized bracelets, swapped a crystal, dials, and hands. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I used the pen method for hand setting but do advise getting a set of hand setters if you find yourself nodding a lot. It's way easier to apply even pressure and this avoid bending hands. 

I also suggest using a piece of tape to hold the hand as you set it rather than tweezers. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I use the pen to set put them on the movement. I put the hands into the shaft of the pen and it works fairly well. I do want a pair of hand setters for paying the pressure though, I agree there. It's next on my shopping list

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhp178 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks guys!


IG: Qbes13


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

dhp178 said:


> Mind helping me with a list of what I'd need?
> 
> Next I'll need to see if I can nab a coin edge one on a deal
> 
> IG: Qbes13


 On my first watch mod I just used a case back opener, my wife's tweezers, a tooth pick, and the ink tube from a ball point pen. That was a Seiko SNZH FFF


----------



## NJPakman (Jan 11, 2016)

The mod is amazing, just like street car mod. Unbelievable!

Where can you order the dial?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

WOW!


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Just a heads up - Amazon has the Invicta ILE8926OBA (carbon fiber look dial) for USD$79.99.
Which is $5.00 cheaper than the Invicta 8926OB USD$85.00.
If you don't mind the scallop bezel, then the Invicta 9404SYB is only USD$55.99
All have the Seiko NH35A movement so are perfect for modding.
Shipping is USD$8.98 to Australia.

Thanks to HoustonReal this black or white dial with scallop bezel is even cheaper with free shipping for USA on Ebay - USD$49.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful.

What/who's hand set did you use?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

For anyone interested I have jet.com 10% off code that I don't plan to use. PM me if interested. I got the gray striped dial invicta a few months back for something like $55. For what it's worth.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Olyeller68 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> What/who's hand set did you use?


 That is a Dagaz hand set. For some reason they are not on the web site any more. Discontinued?


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

rbesass said:


> That is a Dagaz hand set. For some reason they are not on the web site any more. Discontinued?


Let's hope they come back, with that dial, they're perfect!

That's exactly what I'm hoping to do with mine. I guess I'll have to be patient. I guess it will allow me to take my time working the logo off the case.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

rbesass said:


> That is a Dagaz hand set. For some reason they are not on the web site any more. Discontinued?


Otto Frei has them for $8.60

Only down side is that you may have to re-work the size of the minute hand a little.


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

Finally put the new non patinas red triangle bezel in. Didn't sit 100% flush but its close enough for the time being. Something with the riveted pip caused the bezel to stay up on one edge ever so slightly. Hardly noticeable bybthe eye, but I can feel it move a maybe .005" when I push it with my nail


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

weightsb4dates said:


> Didn't sit 100% flush but its close enough for the time being. Something with the riveted pip caused the bezel to stay up on one edge ever so slightly.


If I recall from my 8926OB mod, the bezel as a recessed spot somewhere to give clearance to the back of the pip. If the pip isn't lined up with that spot, the insert will sit too high there.

Let me check through my photos ... ah, here it is:


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^
Yeah, this. But I have also noticed that some of the newer 8926 bezels don't have this cutout. If it's there, certainly take advantage of it. If not, you may have to file the back of the rivet down a bit in order to get it to fit flush.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

Hmm, I didn't see any clearance machined into the bezel for the pip, I'll remove it this weekend and take a look, that would also help to line it up with one of the indentions in the bezel mechanical I would think, perhaps I'll just have to create on my self if there isnt one, Thanks guys.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Some aftermarket inserts are about .03mm too wide for bezel. That would account for popping up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

weightsb4dates said:


> Hmm, I didn't see any clearance machined into the bezel for the pip, I'll remove it this weekend and take a look, that would also help to line it up with one of the indentions in the bezel mechanical I would think, perhaps I'll just have to create on my self if there isnt one, Thanks guys.


If it's there, it won't help with alignment. The recessed spot is wide enough to allow 2 or 3 clicks of freedom in adjusting the insert. The locations where the "clicks" of the bezel happen depend on the length of the bezel clicking spring anyway, so there's no way the bezel itself could be machined to achieve a particular alignment.


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

Does anyone know the difference between this two Glide Lock Bracelets ?

Number 1

Number 2

Does anyone have experience with one of these bracelets ?


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to have to chalk this one up to "there are no stupid questions..." 

The aftermarket rolex bezel inserts that fit are 16800-size, right?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I used 16610 I think. Been a while though so might want to double check that 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

MrOllium said:


> Does anyone know the difference between this two Glide Lock Bracelets ?
> 
> Number 1
> 
> ...


They are the same, both are from the new models of subs/ceramic gmt's. I've used the Sizzlin one and it works fine.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> I'm going to have to chalk this one up to "there are no stupid questions..."
> 
> The aftermarket rolex bezel inserts that fit are 16800-size, right?


16800 bezel should work fine, it was a sapphire crystal sub before they went to the 16610, 1680 will not work, it used a plexi crystal like a 5513.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a Coke bezel insert that I tried and never bonded with. It was given to me by a forum member so I don't feel right selling it but my stock insert was bent beyond use. With that in mind, if anybody has a black or blue bezel they want to trade, pm me. I will even take a seiko insert for another ongoing project so I can reallocate those funds to the invicta. Here is a pic of the coke bezel

https://idversusego.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/gameday.jpg

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

TheWraith said:


> They are the same, both are from the new models of subs/ceramic gmt's. I've used the Sizzlin one and it works fine.


Thanks a lot for the information


----------



## B-EZ (Dec 14, 2011)

Some nice mods in this thread! Are most of the parts between the 8926 and the 9404 interchangeable? I was considering the 9404SYB that Amazon has for $56 as a donor for mods... Or is the 8926 the better option?


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

B-EZ said:


> Some nice mods in this thread! Are most of the parts between the 8926 and the 9404 interchangeable? I was considering the 9404SYB that Amazon has for $56 as a donor for mods... Or is the 8926 the better option?


9404syb will work fine. I just modded one.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

That's a great price to mod from. Scalloped bezel isn't ideal but for $55 new I could live with it. Actually I would send it to rbesass for one of his custom coin edges. 


B-EZ said:


> Some nice mods in this thread! Are most of the parts between the 8926 and the 9404 interchangeable? I was considering the 9404SYB that Amazon has for $56 as a donor for mods... Or is the 8926 the better option?


Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

whitemb said:


> 9404syb will work fine. I just modded one.


Please post some pictures, would love to see what you did.
I just got mine, within the 1st hour I removed the cyclops. The next day I hit the band with one of those green dishwashing scrubbers, rubbbing in one direction down the length of the bracelet, worked great. It now has a consistent brushed look.
Two very basic mods that anyone can do & are a big improvement in my books.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Seems like my crown tube is slipping. When I screw down the crown, the tube pops out a bit.

Not sure whether to remove the tube entirely, or just sneak some Loctite or Threadlock (or Superglue???) in the gap and slam her in.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rellybelly said:


> Seems like my crown tube is slipping. When I screw down the crown, the tube pops out a bit.
> 
> Not sure whether to remove the tube entirely, or just sneak some Loctite or Threadlock (or Superglue???) in the gap and slam her in.


Personally, I would use threadlock. That would allow you to remove it in the future if you needed to. Superglue would not.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Personally, I would use threadlock. That would allow you to remove it in the future if you needed to. Superglue would not.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Thanks! I guess that means Superglue would hold better... Which makes me lean towards it, if not fully removing tube.

Initially I just pushed the tube back in to it's original position, but it slipped out when screwing down crown. So I'm wondering which product is strongest, for securing tube with minimal application area, just sneak a bit in the gap.

Was hoping this would be my beater watch and not have to worry about water!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Green locktite if you can find it is one option. It is for holding bearings on shafts. I don't know if it comes apart without heat or not Blue locktite is removable without heat. Red locktite generally requires a torch to loosen up.

Also, anything thin enough to wick between the tube and case may well be thin enough to keep going and get in the movement.

Super glue fumes can also fog up glass and clear plastic.

Things to consider.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

rellybelly said:


> Seems like my crown tube is slipping. When I screw down the crown, the tube pops out a bit.
> 
> Not sure whether to remove the tube entirely, or just sneak some Loctite or Threadlock (or Superglue???) in the gap and slam her in.


 Don't try gluing the crown tube in with the watch assembled. If you do you run the risk of gluing the stem into the tube. Remove the movement from the watch clean the surfaces you plan to bond with acetone and glue in the tube. Use a tooth pick to clean up any access glue after the tube has been pushed back into place. Let things dry before assembling the watch. Superglue works and so does red thread locker. Blue will not be strong enough. Both the glue and the red thread locker can be undone with heat. Green works but it is high heat and if you need to disassemble in the future it will be more difficult. Glue can be undone with heat or acetone. Good luck


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Good morning guys! Finally got an 8926OB to mod.
This is my first case mod ever!

Trying to do as less work as possible let and accomplish a lot. So I'm trying to remove the side engraving without taking the watch apart.

It is deeper than my anticipation !










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Good morning guys! Finally got an 8926OB to mod.
> This is my first case mod ever!
> 
> Trying to do as less work as possible let and accomplish a lot. So I'm trying to remove the side engraving without taking the watch apart.
> ...


I personally take the watch apart to remove the Invicta logo from the case. That way I can hold the case firmly in a vise and really go to town on it. I know that some have removed the logo with the bezel in place, but I think that that would take a lot longer than with the watch disassembled.

Here's how I hold it in a vise. Use wood blocks to protect the case from damage.










Here's how it looks after removing the logo with a bastard file.










And here's how it looks after sanding with 220 grit sandpaper.










I then progressively sand with 400, 600, 800, 1000, 1200, and 1500 grit wetordry sandpaper, and finally finish off with a Dremel metal polishing bit, and finally Mother's Mag Polish.



















I would also suggest that you look at Svorkoetter's great tutorial on building a Black Bay out of an 8926. There's lots of great info there. Here's a link:

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html

Good luck with your first 8926 mod. Once you've got the first one under your belt, I'll bet you won't be able to stop.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I personally take the watch apart to remove the Invicta logo from the case. That way I can hold the case firmly in a vise and really go to town on it. I know that some have removed the logo with the bezel in place, but I think that that would take a lot longer than with the watch disassembled.
> 
> Here's how I hold it in a vise. Use wood blocks to protect the case from damage.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info!
I totally agree that it will take longer, but I wanted to give it a go this way to keep the bezel assembly intact.
If I gave up, then will take it a part.
I will follow Randy's guidelines by removing the crystal first, then insert then the bezel.

Will report back shortly

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you for the info!
> I totally agree that it will take longer, but I wanted to give it a go this way to keep the bezel assembly intact.
> If I gave up, then will take it a part.
> I will follow Randy's guidelines by removing the crystal first, then insert then the bezel.
> ...


It's actually very easy, and fast, to dissamble an 8926OB. I think I can go from new out of the box to completely disassembled and ready to mod in about 5 minutes. But then again I've done a few. Of course it will take longer if it is your first time.

In any case, good luck with your mod.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> It's actually very easy, and fast, to dissamble an 8926OB. I think I can go from new out of the box to completely disassembled and ready to mod in about 5 minutes. But then again I've done a few. Of course it will take longer if it is your first time.
> 
> In any case, good luck with your mod.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


I just hate the bezel assembly! And I don't want to ruin the insert.
I'm half way through 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I just hate the bezel assembly! And I don't want to ruin the insert.
> I'm half way through
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


If you pop the crystal out first, then it's easy to remove the insert without damaging it.

After removing the crystal, just run an Xacto knife under the inside edge of the insert to separate it from the adhesive, and voila, it's out.

Next tease the bezel retaining wire out of its groove (I use a curved dental pick for this) and the bezel will slide right off. Just be careful not to loose the click spring when removing the bezel though.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> If you pop the crystal out first, then it's easy to remove the insert without damaging it.
> 
> After removing the crystal, just run an Xacto knife under the inside edge of the insert to separate it from the adhesive, and voila, it's out.
> 
> ...


OK I'm convinced  will start in the morning 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

One more question guys, if you please! For a domed mineral crystal, will the esslinger one work well? The one which is 3 mm and 4 mm at the center? Or shall I go with the 2mm?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> One more question guys, if you please! For a domed mineral crystal, will the esslinger one work well? The one which is 3 mm and 4 mm at the center? Or shall I go with the 2mm?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I used the one that's 2.5mm at the edges and 3.5mm at the centre. If you go thicker, you risk chipping the edge of the crystal since it will sit proud of the bezel insert. Here's what that crystal looks like:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> I used the one that's 2.5mm at the edges and 3.5mm at the centre. If you go thicker, you risk chipping the edge of the crystal since it will sit proud of the bezel insert. Here's what that crystal looks like:
> 
> View attachment 6879042


Thanks for the info, but this is not esslinger isn't it? I couldn't find 2.5 there.

Edit: just found it. Thank you very much

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I am partial to the 2.5mm/3.5mm domed crystal, fwiw.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jzoo said:


> I am partial to the 2.5mm/3.5mm domed crystal, fwiw.


I've used both, but personally I like the one with the 2.5mm edge better. As Svorkoetter mentioned, it sits closer to flush with the bezel so there is less chance of chipping the edge. However, I do still like the looks of the taller 3.0mm edge one, and have modded several watches with that one too.

For a comparison, here is a pic of one with the 3.0mm edge crystal.










Sent via the grapevine


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you guys very much,
Do you guys press the crystal in before inserting the bezel / insert? Or can be done afterwards? 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you guys very much,
> Do you guys press the crystal in before inserting the bezel / insert? Or can be done afterwards?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I do it before. Then I install the dial, hands, and movement. Next comes the reinstallation of the bezel. And lastly I install the bezel insert. This way I can make sure that the triangle lines up properly with the 12 o'clock position on the dial.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I do it before. Then I install the dial, hands, and movement. Next comes the reinstallation of the bezel. And lastly I install the bezel insert. This way I can make sure that the triangle lines up properly with the 12 o'clock position on the dial.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Thank you!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About the perform this same operation. What did you use to re-lube the bearings? I've got a lot of gun oil, so I'm hoping you had success with something similar.  Thanks


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

whitemb said:


> About the perform this same operation. What did you use to re-lube the bearings? I've got a lot of gun oil, so I'm hoping you had success with something similar.  Thanks


I used Singer Sewing Machine Oil. I'm guessing that any lightweight oil would work though.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I used Singer Sewing Machine Oil. I'm guessing that any lightweight oil would work though.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Thanks. I found this post (https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/should-i-use-gun-oil-lubricate-my-watch-rotor-2083594.html), which provides some good reasons for me not to use gun oil. Another "necessary" watch modding purchase coming up!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Anybody find a source for good bezel inserts? Rolesy seem to be the best, but limited colors. Any others fit the bill?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Thanks. I found this post (https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/should-i-use-gun-oil-lubricate-my-watch-rotor-2083594.html), which provides some good reasons for me not to use gun oil. Another "necessary" watch modding purchase coming up!


I stand corrected. And thanks for cross posting. This is really good info.

And since I'm not sure of the exact characteristics of sewing machine oil, I probably shouldn't be using it on watches. I've only used it on this one, so I'm sure no real lasting harm has been done yet. But in any case, I guess I'll be ordering some watch specific oil in the near future myself.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just took mine apart, but I can't remove the crystal gasket, shall I work on the case with gasket installed will it get ruined?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

No. Get that gasket out if there. Just work it out with your finger nail or an exacto knife. Make sure you get it in correctly. It is L shaped. The ridge goes at the bottom. Hold it up to the light and you will see the ridge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

As for lube on the rotor. I use silicone watch oil. I get it at esslinger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

rbesass said:


> As for lube on the rotor. I use silicone watch oil. I get it at esslinger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Randy.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> No. Get that gasket out if there. Just work it out with your finger nail or an exacto knife. Make sure you get it in correctly. It is L shaped. The ridge goes at the bottom. Hold it up to the light and you will see the ridge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a toothpick to work up an edge of the crystal gasket in order to pull it out. I scratched the side of one pretty deeply one time when removing it with the tip of an X-Acto knife blade. I went ahead and reused it, but I wonder if it compromised the water resistance of the watch. That's why I switched to using a toothpick. They are much less likely to damage the soft nylon plastic of the gasket.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I use my finger nail. But most people don't keep them as long as I do. That's why I suggested knife.



LifeTrekker said:


> I use a toothpick to work up an edge of the crystal gasket in order to pull it out. I scratched the side of one pretty deeply one time when removing it with the tip of an X-Acto knife blade. I went ahead and reused it, but I wonder if it compromised the water resistance of the watch. That's why I switched to using a toothpick. They are much less likely to damage the soft nylon plastic of the gasket.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rbesass said:


> I use my finger nail. But most people don't keep them as long as I do. That's why I suggested knife.


My figer nail worked just fine 
Thank you guys very much!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> My figer nail worked just fine
> Thank you guys very much!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


A finger nail would be perfect, but I keep mine pretty short, so they don't do me much good as a tool most of the time.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

accidentalsuccess said:


> I used the pen method for hand setting but do advise getting a set of hand setters if you find yourself nodding a lot. It's way easier to apply even pressure and this avoid bending hands.
> 
> I also suggest using a piece of tape to hold the hand as you set it rather than tweezers.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


So I started looking at setters this morning... Man, talk about a huge price variance. Anybody have some they recommend hobbyist that does maybe 3-5 projects a year? I don't see these getting tons of usage so don't want to spend more than I need to. I mod invicta, seiko, and vostok.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm still at tape plus handheld setters, myself. Got a set from esslinger I think, can dig up a link on a real computer if you want. They were in the 5-15 price range, though. The biggest thing is the different sized tips/holes rather than the pen, easier to apply even pressure as you set the hand. 

I use tape because I've scratched hands a few times using tweezers. I barely touch the tape to the bottom of the hand, sliding it under and I can hold the hand pretty well. I know I'm risking damaging the lume but so far so good. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sticky notes are an alternative to tape. Easy on and off. I use bergeon handsetter. Only a few bucks, but proper size holes help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I bought one like this on the bay, and have been very happy with it.










Here's a link. It's less than $10.00.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Watch-Hand-Pr...Fitting-Repair-Tools-/361446882479?nav=SEARCH

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

I use these: Watch Hand Press Tool Set of 3

As far as holding hands goes while setting them, I use a small piece of Rodico putty: Rodico The Original Green Putty Cleaner Watch Repair Tool - Cleaning, Supplies | Esslinger & Co

The latter is probably the most useful tool one can have. It's great for holding stuff (e.g. hands while painting them, or hands by the tip while setting them) and cleaning dust specks and fingerprints off of cases, dials, and crystals.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow this rodico thing looks amazing! Thank you for sharing.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

I have rodico but never used it to hold hands. [email protected] Thanks!!!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

whitemb said:


> About the perform this same operation. What did you use to re-lube the bearings? I've got a lot of gun oil, so I'm hoping you had success with something similar.  Thanks


 The NH35A tech manual recommends Moebius 9010. It is available from esslinger, but it is a bit pricey.

I also used acetone to remove the yellow rotor branding. I was too impatient to wait all night, so with a little scrubbing it was done in less than an hour (mor like a half). Re-oiling the ball bearings is recommended after the acetone bath.

The screw for the rotor takes a large screwdriver. My largest in the watch toolkit is 3mm, it's probably more like a 4-5mm, but the ones I have in that size in the non-watch toolkit are all magnetized.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

idvsego said:


> So I started looking at setters this morning... Man, talk about a huge price variance. Anybody have some they recommend hobbyist that does maybe 3-5 projects a year? I don't see these getting tons of usage so don't want to spend more than I need to. I mod invicta, seiko, and vostok.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


Esslinger has a set of 3 for around $16USD. (SKU 59.0351). I'm sure nicer ones are available, but they were sufficient for this first timer's light amateur use, and the price was right, too.

They have different sizes on each end, so the set of three covers solid, 0.50, 0.80, 1.00, 1.50, and 2.00mm. Just right for an NH35A. The ends are color coded by size which helps to pick up the right tool. I can't remember the color code, so I keep a cheat sheet near the tool so I can look up the color for the size I want.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> As far as holding hands goes while setting them, I use a small piece of Rodico putty: Rodico The Original Green Putty Cleaner Watch Repair Tool - Cleaning, Supplies | Esslinger & Co
> 
> The latter is probably the most useful tool one can have. It's great for holding stuff (e.g. hands while painting them, or hands by the tip while setting them) and cleaning dust specks and fingerprints off of cases, dials, and crystals.


Is it just me, or is Rodico alot like car detailing clay bars?

I'm not sure which market has the higher markup, seems like they're might be a cheaper alternative. However, it seems Rodico also has some magical oil absorbing properties that I'd be afraid to not use near a watch movement.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

jisham said:


> Is it just me, or is Rodico alot like car detailing clay bars?
> 
> I'm not sure which market has the higher markup, seems like they're might be a cheaper alternative. However, it seems Rodico also has some magical oil absorbing properties that I'd be afraid to not use near a watch movement.


You could really old school and use bread dough.... Probably cheaper... Except you would need to make new one every day...


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

Are the 9404SYB & 9403syb models just as easy to mod? These models are 49.99 right now shipped figured that's cheap enough for my first mod project


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

whitemb said:


> 9404syb will work fine. I just modded one.


Answered a few pages back... You are good to go

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Does anyone have a source for a crystal gasket identical to the one in the 8926 (30mm crystal)? Thanks


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Does anyone have a source for a crystal gasket identical to the one in the 8926 (30mm crystal)? Thanks


Try Esslinger.com. I have purchased their PN 84.681.30.0 - 30.0mm id x 30.8mm od x 0.40mm thick x 1.25mm height - $3.95 each. They have worked just fine.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Try Esslinger.com. I have purchased their PN 84.681.30.0 - 30.0mm id x 30.8mm od x 0.40mm thick x 1.25mm height - $3.95 each. They have worked just fine.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Thanks Lifetrekker.

For anyone who is modding the 8926syb, I think it has a 29.5mm crystal, which makes sense since it's a scalloped bezel. I was too pig-headed to believe it (broke the original crystal before measuring it) ... which is why I need a replacement gasket.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Thanks Lifetrekker.
> 
> For anyone who is modding the 8926syb, I think it has a 29.5mm crystal, which makes sense since it's a scalloped bezel. I was too pig-headed to believe it (broke the original crystal before measuring it) ... which is why I need a replacement gasket.


I would definitely recommend measuring the old crystal before buying a new one. While most of the 8926s I have modded have had 30.0mm crystals, a couple of them have had the 29.5mm size. One was a coin edge, and the other was scalloped, so I don't think it is reliable to say that scalloped is always 29.5mm, and coin edges are 30.0mm. I have found examples of both sizes in both bezel styles. And I too broke a crystal and ruined some gaskets while I learned this little bit of information.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

Any pics of the syb mod? I just realized the bezel is different.



whitemb said:


> Thanks Lifetrekker.
> 
> For anyone who is modding the 8926syb, I think it has a 29.5mm crystal, which makes sense since it's a scalloped bezel. I was too pig-headed to believe it (broke the original crystal before measuring it) ... which is why I need a replacement gasket.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Latest mod:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

120 said:


> Latest mod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice use of a Seiko SKX second hand.

David


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

ouija said:


> Any pics of the syb mod? I just realized the bezel is different.


Waiting on the alpha bezel and the (ahem) new crystal/gasket combo, but it is a pretty exact copy of rbesass's Planet Ocean homage a few pages back. I will post pics when it's done.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Waiting on the alpha bezel and the (ahem) new crystal/gasket combo, but it is a pretty exact copy of rbesass's Planet Ocean homage a few pages back. I will post pics when it's done.


Please do. I'm sure it will turn out great!

I'm planning on making one of these as well. It's a great looking watch, and I personally like the looks better than the gen PO. I just need to place my order with Yobokies for the dial and hands and get them on their way. I already have the bezel insert on hand.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I think it beats the Omega PO all to pieces.



LifeTrekker said:


> Please do. I'm sure it will turn out great!
> 
> I'm planning on making one of these as well. It's a great looking watch, and I personally like the looks better than the gen PO. I just need to place my order with Yobokies for the dial and hands and get them on their way. I already have the bezel insert on hand.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I think it beats the Omega PO all to pieces.


I totally agree with you there, Randy! And your orange PO was nothing to shake a stick at either, although I like the bezel, lack of crown guards, and the big crown on your "Spectre" version better.










Sent via the grapevine


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

rbesass said:


> I think it beats the Omega PO all to pieces.


Dial and hands for that one? I like the color and sharper points of the hours. I am in the middle of a vostok PO mod and just cant decide on a dial


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Dial and hands for that one? I like the color and sharper points of the hours. I am in the middle of a vostok PO mod and just cant decide on a dial


I got my dial and hands from yobokies.

But still wonder the best place for a P.O. Bezel insert?


whitemb said:


> Waiting on the alpha bezel and the (ahem) new crystal/gasket combo, but it is a pretty exact copy of rbesass's Planet Ocean homage a few pages back. I will post pics when it's done.


Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Leekster said:


> I got my dial and hands from yobokies.
> 
> But still wonder the best place for a P.O. Bezel insert?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Perfect, thanks. Looks like he added stuff since I checked last. If you don't mind, what did it cost you?

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Leekster said:


> But still wonder the best place for a P.O. Bezel insert?


Alpha Watch


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Alpha just takes so long, ordered mine on 12/29 and I am still waiting for it to show up. But thats the best place.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

TheHans said:


> Alpha just takes so long, ordered mine on 12/29 and I am still waiting for it to show up. But thats the best place.


I've heard that it takes a while, but I got mine in less than 2 weeks... Ordered Jan 14th and got it last week...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have started seeing them on Ebay out of Lithuania. Don't know if that's any better.



Leekster said:


> I got my dial and hands from yobokies.
> 
> But still wonder the best place for a P.O. Bezel insert?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rbesass said:


> I have started seeing them on Ebay out of Lithuania. Don't know if that's any better.


I've tried those guys in Lithuania and they have a website as well. 
I have done business with them and it was very swift transaction , they respond to emails and messages very promptly. I highly recommend them.
Also worth mentioning that they have in stock some old alpha discontinued watches.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

looks great. just deleting a question answered couple posts above.



rbesass said:


> I think it beats the Omega PO all to pieces.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have what may be considered a stupid question. Will the 8926ob be able to house the older miyota movement without modifying the case? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Alpha Watch


Just bought one.
Thank you!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have what may be considered a stupid question. Will the 8926ob be able to house the older miyota movement without modifying the case?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


No, presuming you are talking about an 8926OB originally fitted with the Seiko movement.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Drat. I detest the NH35A. Thank you for answering me though.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Would any one like to buy my unworn 8926 factory bracelet? PM me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Drat. I detest the NH35A. Thank you for answering me though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just curious, but why do you dislike the NH35A?

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

They do show up on eBay with Miyota movements. Fairly often too.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Just curious, but why do you dislike the NH35A?
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


I have had abominable luck with them. I would trust 2 flies and a piece of string for the time first.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have had abominable luck with them. I would trust 2 flies and a piece of string for the time first.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's too bad. So far I have had nothing but great service out of all of mine, which has been 6 watches worth so far. Hopefully my luck will hold out.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

As mentioned, the older, miyota powered versions pop up on various sites pretty often.
I've actually turned away from a bunch because I was looking for the NH version.
This is the first time I've heard anything negative regarding the NH35s. Guess it just goes to show that no movement is always perfect and immune from issues.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi guys, so I finished the log engraved logo removal from the case side, apologize for the poor pic quality.










I have 2 questions for you guys;
If I need to reach the polish finish, shall I use sandpaper 350, 1000, 2500; or shall I use a dremel polishing head and red rouge?

Also if I want to brush the bezel, will a scotch brite do the job?

Thanks guys

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> If I need to reach the polish finish, shall I use sandpaper 350, 1000, 2500; or shall I use a dremel polishing head and red rouge?


Yes. 

Start with the sandpaper, but use more grits (e.g. 320, 400, 600, 1000, 1500, 2000, 2500), and then finish up with the rouge.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Yes.
> 
> Start with the sandpaper, but use more grits (e.g. 320, 400, 600, 1000, 1500, 2000, 2500), and then finish up with the rouge.


Thank you very much.
Any ideas about brushing the bezel?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

I guss i probably missed the great price of the 9040 / 9043, i watched it on amazon from around 54.99 usd, increased to 64.99 and now ..... it disappeared 
Anyone knows is it discontinued ?

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 m1 note 發送


----------



## B-EZ (Dec 14, 2011)

tamtkpp said:


> I guss i probably missed the great price of the 9040 / 9043, i watched it on amazon from around 54.99 usd, increased to 64.99 and now ..... it disappeared
> Anyone knows is it discontinued ?
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 m1 note 發送


Do you mean the 9404? It's still available for $65, but prezday20 brings it down to $52. This code brings the 8926 to $68...


----------



## ShaftyVonHelmet01 (Jun 21, 2015)

Do you have a link for the 8926 that I would apply the code to? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> Yes.
> 
> Start with the sandpaper, but use more grits (e.g. 320, 400, 600, 1000, 1500, 2000, 2500), and then finish up with the rouge.


Also, use a sanding block to keep your sandpaper flat against the surface, and work the sandpaper at right angles to the last at each step. Your goal is to make finer and finer scratches with each grit of sandpaper until you can barely see them. The last stage is the polishing. I use a Dremel 520 metal polishing wheel and Mothers Mag and Aluminum Polish, but other polishes will get the job done as well. The Mothers is just what I had on hand.










Sent via the grapevine


----------



## B-EZ (Dec 14, 2011)

ShaftyVonHelmet01 said:


> Do you have a link for the 8926 that I would apply the code to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I thought the code work for all watches sold and shipped by Amazon. But it looks like it doesn't work on the 8926. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## papa_mcb (Jan 13, 2012)

This is such a helpful thread so far I have removed the logo and am waiting for parts to complete my project, thank you to everyone for the great information in this thread

Nick


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Finished up the mod to the 9404SYB. Sterilized case, crown and case back. Domed crystal. Removed crown guards and "rbesassed" the bezel. Really like the red tip on the seconds hand. Big thanks to Randy for the inspiration.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Finished up the mod to the 9404SYB. Sterilized case, crown and case back. Domed crystal. Removed crown guards and "rbesassed" the bezel. Really like the red tip on the seconds hand. Big thanks to Randy for the inspiration.


Nice work! And it looks great! Now that you have the basic skills under your belt, you'll be turning out great 8926 mods with the rest of us.

And I'm sure you'll get the bezel insert right the second time around. As the old saying goes, practice makes perfect.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

So I have just picked up this 1002 and I am planning on modding it. I want to take the date magnifier off and change the hands and bezel. I am thinking snowflake or sword hands and a silver bezel.










This model is the larger size than the 8926 or 9094 at 44mm, so I need help identifying where to get a bezel to fit and what size I need to get. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Omegafanboy said:


> So I have just picked up this 1002 and I am planning on modding it. I want to take the date magnifier off and change the hands and bezel. I am thinking snowflake or sword hands and a silver bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Latest mod, waiting on red insert, which will need some shaving. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey guys, someone once mentioned a fiberglass brush for detailed brush-finishing. Anybody have a link to such a thing? The green 3M is a tough size for lugs if you dont want to rough up the sides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> Hey guys, someone once mentioned a fiberglass brush for detailed brush-finishing. Anybody have a link to such a thing? The green 3M is a tough size for lugs if you dont want to rough up the sides.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go...










Amazon.com

$7.01 + free Prime shipping

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000F...anding+pen&dpPl=1&dpID=41lQrFDXJyL&ref=plSrch

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hwa said:


> Hey guys, someone once mentioned a fiberglass brush for detailed brush-finishing. Anybody have a link to such a thing? The green 3M is a tough size for lugs if you dont want to rough up the sides.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are GREAT! I used one to brush my SKX case and it took only minutes to make the polished sides match the brushed look on the top.

David


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you guys think the bezel insert would fit from this classy Quartz 41mm Deerfun watch? It's only USD$12.50 delivered from a store you can't seem to write or link to on this website. There are other colors also. The indices look nicer than the Invicta's, maybe they could be removed and used in a mod.
Anyway it starts with "Ali" and ends in "Express" if you want to Google it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Redback said:


> Do you guys think the bezel insert would fit from this classy Quartz 41mm Deerfun watch? It's only USD$12.50 delivered from a store you can't seem to write or link to on this website. There are other colors also.
> Anyway it starts with "Ali" and ends in "Express" if you want to Google it.
> 
> View attachment 6974074


I would say the insert will feel very cheap and badly done. You get what you pay for. That's my 2 cents though

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Couldn't be much worse than the Invicta insert.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey friends, so I have some unfortunate news.
I destroyed my crown tube in an attempt to remove it using the flat side of a drill bit. I have to think that there was some kind of crazy-strong epoxy used to keep this thing in place, because after the drill bit slipped and I ripped the gasket, I threw caution to the wind, and heated the tube on the stove in an attempt to break the bond. Nothing worked and I ended up ruining the threads, and eventually drilling it out with a 2.5mm drill bit. 

Now I am hoping one of you guys can offer me some assistance, and possibly point me in the direction of a new crown tube, or even a new crown. I've found a few that I think could work, but they all have issues. The ones from tiger have a crown tube that is threaded in the case side, the ones from Otto frei are chromed brass, and the signed one from a seller that goes by a name related to some type of gambling game is half the price of the watch.

So, if these are my only options, tell me which is best, if there are other options, please let me know.

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

kcoops said:


> Hey friends, so I have some unfortunate news.
> I destroyed my crown tube in an attempt to remove it using the flat side of a drill bit. I have to think that there was some kind of crazy-strong epoxy used to keep this thing in place, because after the drill bit slipped and I ripped the gasket, I threw caution to the wind, and heated the tube on the stove in an attempt to break the bond. Nothing worked and I ended up ruining the threads, and eventually drilling it out with a 2.5mm drill bit.
> 
> Now I am hoping one of you guys can offer me some assistance, and possibly point me in the direction of a new crown tube, or even a new crown. I've found a few that I think could work, but they all have issues. The ones from tiger have a crown tube that is threaded in the case side, the ones from Otto frei are chromed brass, and the signed one from a seller that goes by a name related to some type of gambling game is half the price of the watch.
> ...


Dolores?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Its on the way. By the way, where do you source your red inserts? I tried hellonatostrap but was not impressed with quality. Very flimsy, and bent it before realizing it was .03mm too wide in outside diameter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Crystal question:

I used a 30mm bubble dome from Jake that worked great on an 8926 build, and I like it especially because the crystal stands proud of the bezel insert and doesn't leave much room for grit/grime to accumulate between inside of bezel and crystal.

I have another build with a crystal times crystal, but it's a lower dome and as a result, grit/grime can accumulate between the inside edge of the bezel insert and the crystal. I believe this is the result of using a bezel insert that is thicker than the original Invicta insert, which as we all know is quite thin.

So, I'm looking for an alternative to Jake's $60 sapphire bubble dome. Esslinger has high dome acrylics (I suppose a 30.1 could be compression fit, anyone tried yet?). 

Any ideas?


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

hwa said:


> Crystal question:
> 
> So, I'm looking for an alternative to Jake's $60 sapphire bubble dome. Esslinger has high dome acrylics (I suppose a 30.1 could be compression fit, anyone tried yet?).
> 
> Any ideas?


What about the 2.5mm edge domed mineral from esslinger? It's been used around here with great results.

Is Dolores code for another brand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

kcoops said:


> Hey friends, so I have some unfortunate news.
> I destroyed my crown tube in an attempt to remove it using the flat side of a drill bit. I have to think that there was some kind of crazy-strong epoxy used to keep this thing in place, because after the drill bit slipped and I ripped the gasket, I threw caution to the wind, and heated the tube on the stove in an attempt to break the bond. Nothing worked and I ended up ruining the threads, and eventually drilling it out with a 2.5mm drill bit.
> 
> Now I am hoping one of you guys can offer me some assistance, and possibly point me in the direction of a new crown tube, or even a new crown. I've found a few that I think could work, but they all have issues. The ones from tiger have a crown tube that is threaded in the case side, the ones from Otto frei are chromed brass, and the signed one from a seller that goes by a name related to some type of gambling game is half the price of the watch.
> ...


I have had good luck replacing the crown tube with Rolex style triple lock. You will need the correct drill bit size, the correct tap and a triple lock crown tube and a crown. I acquired all these things on ebay. Had you not drilled out the tube I have a few extras laying around, I could have sent you one.

If I remember correctly and I do... Send William from Tiger Concepts an email [email protected] He sells a trip lock crown and tube that isn't listed on his web site. He should be able to tell you which drill bit and tap you need.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

kcoops said:


> What about the 2.5mm edge domed mineral from esslinger? It's been used around here with great results.
> 
> Is Dolores code for another brand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dolores is a seinfeld reference, which i couldn't resist after seeing the "rhymes with" line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Just for you hwa. LOL Mulva is still my favorite name.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> Thanks! Its on the way. By the way, where do you source your red inserts? I tried hellonatostrap but was not impressed with quality. Very flimsy, and bent it before realizing it was .03mm too wide in outside diameter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are referring to the black inserts with the red triangle, I have purchased them from both Rolsey and watchman408 on ebay.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The red BB one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

kcoops said:


> What about the 2.5mm edge domed mineral from esslinger? It's been used around here with great results.
> 
> Is Dolores code for another brand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have used the domed crystal from Esslinger on a 8926. It was the 3mm edge, 4mm middle. p/n 201703. It was only 7 or 8 dollars.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

kcoops said:


> What about the 2.5mm edge domed mineral from esslinger? It's been used around here with great results.
> 
> Is Dolores code for another brand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have used the domed crystal from Esslinger on a 8926. It was the 3mm edge, 4mm middle. p/n 201703. It was only 7 or 8 dollars.

Edit: Grrrr...tells me there was an error posting and to try again...then double posts.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> The red BB one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't tell you exactly where I got it, but I'm pretty sure I picked it up off an eBay seller. I usually buy the cheap $12.00 ones. To darken it up I baked it in the oven at 450F for 15 minutes. I also removed the pip first before baking it.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

If anyone has a complete case, crystal, and bezel for the older miyota 8926 or 9204 that they don't need, I'll gladly buy it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Considering you can get all of that for $55 with bracelet and movement and dial and hands thrown in, why not buy it used? You could sell the movement for most of that if you really dont want it. Hell, you could probably part it out for greater than cost of whole watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's my most recent 8926 mod.










I built one just like this last fall, but I gave it to one of my sons for Christmas. Obviously I had to build one for myself to replace it. ;-)

Honestly though, this is my favorite 8926 mod that I've built so far. I think it would take a real Black Bay Black to scratch the itch that this mod scratches for me.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here's my most recent 8926 mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the gilt dial/hand combos. Very nice

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here's my most recent 8926 mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close cousin...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> Close cousin...


Except your's is better. There's a pint of Guinness in the picture. Beer always makes your watch prettier.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here's my most recent 8926 mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually get annoyed when people re-include the picture when quoting a post, but this one deserves to be seen again and again. That is the most Black Bay looking Invicta 8926 mod I've seen yet. Which dial is that?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a question about solid case backs from Raffles or Tiger Direct, installed on an 8926OB. Has anyone measured how much thinner they make the watch?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> I usually get annoyed when people re-include the picture when quoting a post, but this one deserves to be seen again and again. That is the most Black Bay looking Invicta 8926 mod I've seen yet. Which dial is that?


It's the Yobokies dial and hands. I like the look a bit better than the Dagaz dial. It makes the watch wear quite a bit bigger, IMHO.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> It's the Yobokies dial and hands. I like the look a bit better than the Dagaz dial. It makes the watch wear quite a bit bigger, IMHO.


I obviously can't comment on how it wears, but I like the dial a lot better. The indices on the Dagaz dial are a bit too small for the Black Bay look. In comparison, this dial really fills out the dial opening, so I can see how it would wear bigger.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> I obviously can't comment on how it wears, but I like the dial a lot better. The indices on the Dagaz dial are a bit too small for the Black Bay look. In comparison, this dial really fills out the dial opening, so I can see how it would wear bigger.


I used a Dagaz dial in my Black Bay Blue mod, and I think this one just makes the BB "look" better.

Here's a picture of my BB Blue and BB Red mods together. The BB Blue has the Dagaz dial and the BB Red has the Yobokies dial. You can definitely see a difference in the size.










Sent via the grapevine


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I really like the yobokies BB Dial. I have used quite a few of them.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Does anyone have a milgauss style bezel insert from raffles laying around that they are not using? I ordered two from Ken but he is out until April and I'm in the middle of a project that requires one.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I really like the yobokies BB Dial. I have used quite a few of them.


Yeah, me too. I just wish he made a silver one in the style of the BB Blue. And while I'm wishing, a dial in the style of the BB One would be killer!

If you're listening Harold, I think both of these would be great sellers for you, IMHO.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The raffles sub caseback is 4.5, of which threads are 1.4. The 9404 caseback is about 5.0, of which 1.5 is threads. So, about 0.5mm thinner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

On another note, I could swear I fit a 30.0 crystal into an 8926, but the 9404s I bought dirt cheap recently seem to require 29.5mm crystal. Anybody care to confirm that? The OEM crystal definitely measured 29.5; seems like my Dad taught me decades ago to measure twice...

anyway, is the 9404 different than the 8926 in this regard, or is the 8926 also a 29.5 crystal?

Heres the sad in-progress build, waiting in new crystal, subject to indecision on bezel color. Whatdya think? All black is another option.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> On another note, I could swear I fit a 30.0 crystal into an 8926, but the 9404s I bought dirt cheap recently seem to require 29.5mm crystal. Anybody care to confirm that? The OEM crystal definitely measured 29.5; seems like my Dad taught me decades ago to measure twice...
> 
> anyway, is the 9404 different than the 8926 in this regard, or is the 8926 also a 29.5 crystal?
> 
> Heres the sad in-progress build, waiting in new crystal, subject to indecision on bezel color. Whatdya think? All black is another option.


My personal experience is that I have seen both 30.0mm as well as 29.5mm crystal sizes in the 8926 and its kin. The exact model doesn't really seem to matter. And you can't really tell which size it is before you take it out and measure it, so after learning the hard way, I now take them out and measure them.

Use the black bezel insert with the red triangle. 
Sent via the grapevine


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

In my reading I have seen reports of both sizes too. Go with your measurement 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> My personal experience is that I have seen both 30.0mm as well as 29.5mm crystal sizes in the 8926 and its kin. The exact model doesn't really seem to matter. And you can't really tell which size it is before you take it out and measure it, so after learning the hard way, I now take them out and measure them.
> 
> Use the black bezel insert with the red triangle.
> Sent via the grapevine


Blue go blue!!!!! Most of the 8926A's and others with scallop bezel are 29.5mm. However, I have run into some 8926OB's with 29.5mm crystal. I have never run into a scalloped bezel 40mm invicta with seamaster style insert that was not 29.5mm. The seamaster bezel insert is a tiny bit larger OD and a smaller ID.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

So ive ordered a selection of crystals from esslinger, high dome acrylic (29.8) a 2mm dome 29.5 mineral, and a 29.5 magnifier mineral thats 1.5mm at edge and 3.3mm in middle. Pics when i get them. 

How do i pick the pearl from a bezel to bake it? Seems riveted in, and i dont want to destroy it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> So ive ordered a selection of crystals from esslinger, high dome acrylic (29.8) a 2mm dome 29.5 mineral, and a 29.5 magnifier mineral thats 1.5mm at edge and 3.3mm in middle. Pics when i get them.
> 
> How do i pick the pearl from a bezel to bake it? Seems riveted in, and i dont want to destroy it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been able to push mine out from the back. I use a small block of wood with a small hole drilled in it as a support. I place the bezel insert face down with the pip over the small drill hole, place the tip of a small tool like a bracelet link rivit remover behind the pip, and tap lightly until it pops out. This has worked on all that I have tried it on.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> I have been able to push mine out from the back. I use a small block of wood with a small hole drilled in it as a support. I place the bezel insert face down with the pip over the small drill hole, place the tip of a small tool like a bracelet link rivit remover behind the pip, and tap lightly until it pops out. This has worked on all that I have tried it on.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


I will try that with the stock invicta ones first... Just seems like a great possibility of damaging the aluminum bezel by tapping from the rear hard enough to compress the rivet and push it out. OTOH, maybe I can crimp the rear of the rivet from the rear with a pair of nippers...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> I will try that with the stock invicta ones first... Just seems like a great possibility of damaging the aluminum bezel by tapping from the rear hard enough to compress the rivet and push it out. OTOH, maybe I can crimp the rear of the rivet from the rear with a pair of nippers...


The stock Invicta ones are a little different. The ones I have seen just have a dot of lume applied directly to the bezel insert in a little depression. To remove it I used a swivel head pin vice and a very tiny drill bit and drilled a small hole behind the lume and then pushed it out with a pin from the back using the same wood block method as outlined above. I hope that makes sense.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Apples and oranges, looks like!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> Apples and oranges, looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like one that would easily push out from the back. Once your done baking the dial, just push it back in and put a little drop of glue on it from the back. A thick gap filling super glue like Zap-A-Gap would work pretty well.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

hwa said:


> On another note, I could swear I fit a 30.0 crystal into an 8926, but the 9404s I bought dirt cheap recently seem to require 29.5mm crystal. Anybody care to confirm that? The OEM crystal definitely measured 29.5; seems like my Dad taught me decades ago to measure twice...
> 
> anyway, is the 9404 different than the 8926 in this regard, or is the 8926 also a 29.5 crystal?


My recent 9404SYB had a 29.5 crystal. A 30.0 fits without the gasket if you want to glue it in. I went with a 29.5 and a gasket. Old on top, new on bottom:








I also found an "opportunity" to replace the display back crystal [Don't drop the case back on a tile floor!]. That took a 25.0 mm. I was able to save the stock gasket (this time), so I don't know a replacement part number. Old on left, new on right.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jisham said:


> My recent 9404SYB had a 29.5 crystal. A 30.0 fits without the gasket if you want to glue it in. I went with a 29.5 and a gasket. Old on top, new on bottom:
> View attachment 7017026
> 
> 
> ...


I wish someone would make a stainless steel insert to replace the stock mineral crystal insert in the caseback. Personally, I'm not a big fan of display casebacks, unless it's on a watch with a highly decorated or really interesting movement. The stock NH35A is not one of these.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

hwa said:


> The raffles sub caseback is 4.5, of which threads are 1.4. The 9404 caseback is about 5.0, of which 1.5 is threads. So, about 0.5mm thinner.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this!

It looks like that extra 0.5mm is just from the crystal protruding. Installing a slightly thinner crystal would probably make the two backs the same thickness.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I wish someone would make a stainless steel insert to replace the stock mineral crystal insert in the caseback. Personally, I'm not a big fan of display casebacks, unless it's on a watch with a highly decorated or really interesting movement. The stock NH35A is not one of these.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


I agree on display backs. They don't impact my buying decision at all.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

In hindsight, unless i decide to engrave the blank from raffles, not worth the money to save 0.5mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> In hindsight, unless i decide to engrave the blank from raffles, not worth the money to save 0.5mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did buy one and had it engraved for a watch that I gave my dad for his 80th Birthday, but other than that, I agree with you. No one can see them when they are on your wrist anyway.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## dante100 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello,
I would like mod Invicta 8926 to Omega Spectre. I'm not sure what kind of coin egde bezel will be optimal. Tell me please where I can buy it. Thanks for info.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

hwa said:


> On another note, I could swear I fit a 30.0 crystal into an 8926, but the 9404s I bought dirt cheap recently seem to require 29.5mm crystal. Anybody care to confirm that? The OEM crystal definitely measured 29.5; seems like my Dad taught me decades ago to measure twice...
> 
> anyway, is the 9404 different than the 8926 in this regard, or is the 8926 also a 29.5 crystal?
> 
> Heres the sad in-progress build, waiting in new crystal, subject to indecision on bezel color. Whatdya think? All black is another option.


I don't often weigh in on this thread but I'm gonna. I would use the silver but switch the red pip for the silver one in the black w/red triangle. This will strengthen the red triangle bezel and eliminate the odd red spot on the silver. I personally like a blue dial and black insert but the red triangle on this combo turns me off a bit. The red triangle with red pip might be a nice touch for a BSHT dial build. That's my $0.02!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I agree on display backs. They don't impact my buying decision at all.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


While I totally agree with this (it doesn't make a difference to me either) I can see the display back as a ???? selling point for their target buyer (ie the mall buyer who is buying at full retail). That would be very attractive for a nonWIS. For most of us.....that honeymoon ended a long time ago and we're just birthday and anniversary guys now!!


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

dante100 said:


> Hello,
> I would like mod Invicta 8926 to Omega Spectre. I'm not sure what kind of coin egde bezel will be optimal. Tell me please where I can buy it. Thanks for info.


IMHO the best bezel edge for the spectre is the rbesass edge, which you can either contract out to rbesass or do yourself using a 50 lpi checkering file ... rbesass was kind enough to post a how-to here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#post13793602.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

whitemb said:


> IMHO the best bezel edge for the spectre is the rbesass edge, which you can either contract out to rbesass or do yourself using a 50 lpi checkering file ... rbesass was kind enough to post a how-to here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#post13793602.


Agreed... However, I attempted to estimate the number of cuts in a gen Omega Spectre bezel, and I think a 30 lpi Checkering File would make for a more authentic look. Unfortunately using a 30 lpi file will probably also mean that you will have an "error" at your start/stop point on the bezel edge where the coin edge spacing will be uneven. The 50 lpi spacing largely avoids this potential problem. I've been very close to ordering a 30 lpi Checkering File a couple of times in order to try this out, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

After 1.5 months of waiting for my alpha bezel to arrive (and fighting with the post office for the past week as to which location was holding the package after a missed delivery >_< ) I finally finished my build. This is my first go at watch modding, actually this is the first attempt at any work of this kind. I am very pleased with the results, even though there are a few nicks and blemishes. I learned a lot in the process and can't wait to start my next one! Might try to tackle the bezel mod next go around. Some finished shots:


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Wow...i just noticed how bad it looks in picture 2. Definitely doesnt look that bad IRL.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> Agreed... However, I attempted to estimate the number of cuts in a gen Omega Spectre bezel, and I think a 30 lpi Checkering File would make for a more authentic look. Unfortunately using a 30 lpi file will probably also mean that you will have an "error" at your start/stop point on the bezel edge where the coin edge spacing will be uneven. The 50 lpi spacing largely avoids this potential problem. I've been very close to ordering a 30 lpi Checkering File a couple of times in order to try this out, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Cmon, man, its just math! Measure circumference after filing the oem scallop or coin edge, see whether most closely divisible by 3, 4, or 5!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Agreed... However, I attempted to estimate the number of cuts in a gen Omega Spectre bezel, and I think a 30 lpi Checkering File would make for a more authentic look. Unfortunately using a 30 lpi file will probably also mean that you will have an "error" at your start/stop point on the bezel edge where the coin edge spacing will be uneven. The 50 lpi spacing largely avoids this potential problem. I've been very close to ordering a 30 lpi Checkering File a couple of times in order to try this out, but I haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


>


Am I blind? I can't find this dial on the Yobokies site... Does anybody have a link?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Am I blind? I can't find this dial on the Yobokies site... Does anybody have a link?


It hasn't been on his site for a while now, but if you email him and ask him for his Black Bay Red homage dial and hands, he'll know what you're talking about.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Do it! Do it! Do it!


You guys are just a bunch of enablers around here.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Unfortunately using a 30 lpi file will probably also mean that you will have an "error" at your start/stop point on the bezel edge where the coin edge spacing will be uneven.


Math is your friend; as is pi, in this case.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I like pi(e).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I wish someone would make a stainless steel insert to replace the stock mineral crystal insert in the caseback. Personally, I'm not a big fan of display casebacks, unless it's on a watch with a highly decorated or really interesting movement. The stock NH35A is not one of these.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Am I the only one feeling the love for display backs? I love looking at the "mechanicals" inside, even if it is "just" and NH35a.

Now if one were to, say, paint the rotor bright yellow, well, then I'd have to agree with the hate of display backs. Luckily, that mistake can be fixed.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I mean, I like them and all, they just don't come into my buying decision. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I wish someone would make a stainless steel insert to replace the stock mineral crystal insert in the caseback. Personally, I'm not a big fan of display casebacks, unless it's on a watch with a highly decorated or really interesting movement. The stock NH35A is not one of these.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Won't the steel caseback from raffles fit with no problems? I don't mind the display as much, but I would really like to get rid of the final lingering markings of Invicta on the case!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

TheHans said:


> Won't the steel caseback from raffles fit with no problems? I don't mind the display as much, but I would really like to get rid of the final lingering markings of Invicta on the case!


Yes, it does, but I'm sure a stainless steel slug (if someone made it) would be a lot cheaper than a new new Raffles caseback. And last I checked, he didn't even have any in stock. Hasn't since last fall when I purchased his last one in the bubble back sub style. I'm sure he'll get them back in stock sometime... I hope anyway.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Yes, it does, but I'm sure a stainless steel slug (if someone made it) would be a lot cheaper than a new new Raffles caseback. And last I checked, he didn't even have any in stock. Hasn't since last fall when I purchased his last one in the bubble back sub style. I'm sure he'll get them back in stock sometime... I hope anyway.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


He's got some in now


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> Yes, it does, but I'm sure a stainless steel slug (if someone made it) would be a lot cheaper than a new new Raffles caseback.


I wonder if someone could find something along these lines, just more suitable for our application:
http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Color-Nickel-Stamping-Blanks/dp/B006K47CK6


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

TheHans said:


> Wow...i just noticed how bad it looks in picture 2. Definitely doesnt look that bad IRL.


Whatever are you talking about? It looks good to me. Nice work.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

TheHans said:


> Wow...i just noticed how bad it looks in picture 2. Definitely doesnt look that bad IRL.


Whatever are you talking about? It looks good to me. Nice work.

Oh for crying out loud, another double post. Anybody else experiencing this? I get an error message that the post failed, post again and then two posts show up. Grrrr.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

TheHans said:


> He's got some in now


It looks like he has the plain milsub casebacks in stock again (which is good), but it looks like he is still out of the polished bubble backs (bummer).

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

In case this has not been posted for you modders yet.

$69.99 with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2090148982&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

TheHans said:


> He's got some in now


That's what she said!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

So I finished my project.
This is my first attempt to mod an Invicta, and I mean by mod is to remove the engraving and replace the crystal. I have done some seiko mods but mainly dial and hands swaps.

This one turned out very nice.
Special thanks to the veterans around here, I really appreciate all of your guidance and support.

























Will try send better pics in better lighting torrow morning.
Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> So I finished my project.
> This is my first attempt to mod an Invicta, and I mean by mod is to remove the engraving and replace the crystal. I have done some seiko mods but mainly dial and hands swaps.
> 
> This one turned out very nice.
> ...


Nice first Invicta case mod. Now that you have removing the logo down pat, you'll have to tackle removing the crown guards too on your next mod.

Have you considered clipping the wings on the seconds hand? Although some people like the wings, I personally think they make the dial a little too busy, and it's easy to do with a pair of fingernail clippers if you are so inclined.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Nice first Invicta case mod. Now that you have removing the logo down pat, you'll have to tackle removing the crown guards too on your nexr mod.
> 
> Have you considered clipping the wings on the seconds hand? Although some people like the wings, I personally think they make the dial a little too busy, and it's easy to do with a pair of fingernail clippers if you are so inclined.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Thank you! 
And thank you for your great support.
I'm planning to replace the dial with the BSHT when it arrives, still considering getting new hands set from dagaz to match the lume on the dial. I still have a couple of months to decide.

About the crown guards definetly will consider this project. I already had one done by Randy with his amazing bezel work as well.
And now my feet got wet so I will go deeper for sure 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> So I finished my project.
> This is my first attempt to mod an Invicta, and I mean by mod is to remove the engraving and replace the crystal. I have done some seiko mods but mainly dial and hands swaps.
> Will try send better pics in better lighting torrow morning.
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Good job!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have an older 8926 with Miyota movement (well minus bezel and bracelet). It works awesome. If anyone can use it, perhaps we can reach a mutually beneficial arrangement.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

justadad said:


> That's what she said!


HA


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Whatever are you talking about? It looks good to me. Nice work.


Overly critical of my own work. I sanded down a bit too much of the bezel insert around the 7 o'clock position. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

TheHans said:


> Overly critical of my own work. I sanded down a bit too much of the bezel insert around the 7 o'clock position. Thanks for the kind words!


We often are. I didn't even notice that. Watch looks really good

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Rocat said:


> In case this has not been posted for you modders yet.
> 
> $69.99 with free shipping.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2090148982&pf_rd_i=desktop


Scalloped bezel, if that matters.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hot off the presses. Here's a 3mm flat mineral crystal. I like it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

So, now that I sank the 3mm into the watch you see here, I'm remembering I promised comparison shots with the other 29.5mm crystals. So far, I have received the 2.5 and 3.5 flat crystals, but not the domed mineral, the magnifier mineral, or the high dome acrylic. When those last three arrive, I will post up some comparison shots. Obviously, I preferred the 3mm to the 2.5 and 3.5 for this Pelagos build. The 2.5 didn't give as much reveal as I wanted, and the 3.5 looked a bit too Mr. Magoo.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jisham said:


> Scalloped bezel, if that matters.


I did not even notice that. Thanks. I know it matters to most whether is is scalloped or coin edge and I should have noticed it.


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

hwa said:


> Hot off the presses. Here's a 3mm flat mineral crystal. I like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me likey!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have an older 8926 with Miyota movement (well minus bezel and bracelet). It works awesome. If anyone can use it, perhaps we can reach a mutually beneficial arrangement.


Is it missing the entire bezel, or just the insert?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

The entire bezel.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

Considering doing a 8926 mod using the dagaz sterile Cali dial. Sort of influenced by a Rolex bubbleback. Weird? 

I'm thinking finding an appropriate bezel insert might be a challenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

paulandpaul said:


> Considering doing a 8926 mod using the dagaz sterile Cali dial. Sort of influenced by a Rolex bubbleback. Weird?
> 
> I'm thinking finding an appropriate bezel insert might be a challenge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a picture of the bezel insert look that you are going for? Maybe someone here can point you in the right direction.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Do you have a picture of the bezel insert look that you are going for? Maybe someone here can point you in the right direction.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


I actually mean I'm not sure what sort of bezel insert would look good with a California dial. I don't think I've ever seen a cali dial diver!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

paulandpaul said:


> I actually mean I'm not sure what sort of bezel insert would look good with a California dial. I don't think I've ever seen a cali dial diver!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, if you're going to use an Invicta 8926 as the base of your mod, look for Rolex 16800 and 16610 bezel inserts on the Bay. That will give you a good place to start.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

started my mod. here's a shot of the mess holding the bezel insert to the bezel. (was going to post image but can't): looks like double sided foam tape (really thin).

i took out the movement and crystal so i could gain easier access underneath the bezel insert (since the bezel "shelf" doesn't sit flush with the entire length of the bezel insert.

[sorry, not enough posts to link pictures]

any good ebay (or other) sources for planet ocean style bezel inserts? (i alpha-watch has one)


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

rbesass said:


>


Nice! Where's that insert from?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like one from wholesaleoutlet on the 'bay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Off topic but on point, anybody know of a good looking non-diver case, 38-40mm, suitable for mods? Im thinking of some custom dials, but want variety beyond the 8926 (also want to avoid the bezel limitations of the 8926). There are some parnis milgauss and explorers on the bay for about $109 USD, but an email exchange with the seller claimed AAA grade ETA movement at cost of about $300, which i dont trust. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Off topic but on point, anybody know of a good looking non-diver case, 38-40mm, suitable for mods? Im thinking of some custom dials, but want variety beyond the 8926 (also want to avoid the bezel limitations of the 8926). There are some parnis milgauss and explorers on the bay for about $109 USD, but an email exchange with the seller claimed AAA grade ETA movement at cost of about $300, which i dont trust.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would vote for seko5, the ones with the crown at 3 mostly can take all dials from yobokies and dagaz, they are usually smaller at 37 mm but I love them.
Here is the only modded one that I still own.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

In the Seiko 5 series, I like the SNKL09. A pretty traditional looking case, nice pencil hands too.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

A lot of the 5s have 18mm lugs. Kills it for me. I like at least 20

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

hwa said:


> Off topic but on point, anybody know of a good looking non-diver case, 38-40mm, suitable for mods? Im thinking of some custom dials, but want variety beyond the 8926 (also want to avoid the bezel limitations of the 8926). There are some parnis milgauss and explorers on the bay for about $109 USD, but an email exchange with the seller claimed AAA grade ETA movement at cost of about $300, which i dont trust.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko Presage 41mm. Problem here is that it is a $280 watch before you start adding dials, hands and glass.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Nice! Where's that insert from?


Here...

New High Quality Silver Aluminum Bezel Insert for Rolex Submariner GMT Watch | eBay


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rx7even (Sep 17, 2012)

rbesass said:


> Seiko Presage 41mm. Problem here is that it is a $280 watch before you start adding dials, hands and glass.


Wow, I love that "Kontiki" dial! Where did you find that at?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Rx7even said:


> Wow, I love that "Kontiki" dial! Where did you find that at?


Yobokies


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

hwa said:


> Off topic but on point, anybody know of a good looking non-diver case, 38-40mm, suitable for mods? Im thinking of some custom dials, but want variety beyond the 8926 (also want to avoid the bezel limitations of the 8926). There are some parnis milgauss and explorers on the bay for about $109 USD, but an email exchange with the seller claimed AAA grade ETA movement at cost of about $300, which i dont trust.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SNKL09- about $70, 20mm lugs. This one has had the crystal changed.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

That is CLEAN!



rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> That is CLEAN!


Thanks


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everytime you post one of your watches with that bezel, it makes me really want to give that a shot on my next build. Love the way it looks!


----------



## bogdan_radu84 (Feb 15, 2016)

hwa said:


> On another note, I could swear I fit a 30.0 crystal into an 8926, but the 9404s I bought dirt cheap recently seem to require 29.5mm crystal. Anybody care to confirm that? The OEM crystal definitely measured 29.5; seems like my Dad taught me decades ago to measure twice...
> 
> anyway, is the 9404 different than the 8926 in this regard, or is the 8926 also a 29.5 crystal?
> 
> Heres the sad in-progress build, waiting in new crystal, subject to indecision on bezel color. Whatdya think? All black is another option.


I do have a 9094 and the jeweler could not fin a 300 mm crystal so had to buy a 295 mm
Not sure about 8926
Are those omega bezel inserts? Bought one for my 9094 but not fitting at all ( and i really need to change the insert i currently have.

Sent from my LG-E460 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wearing mine today!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking to buy a MilSub 60 minute track bezel insert. Any suggestions where to get one that fits the 8926OB bezel?

Thanks in advance. 


David


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Looking to buy a MilSub 60 minute track bezel insert. Any suggestions where to get one that fits the 8926OB bezel?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> David


This is what I am looking at, but haven't purchased yet. The seller doesn't provide dimensions; only says it's close and should fit. :/

http://m.ebay.com/itm/BEZEL-INSERT-...E-NUMBER-TOP-QUALITY-/171620077213?nav=SEARCH


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jzoo said:


> This is what I am looking at, but haven't purchased yet. The seller doesn't provide dimensions; only says it's close and should fit. :/
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/BEZEL-INSERT-...E-NUMBER-TOP-QUALITY-/171620077213?nav=SEARCH


Most of his seem to require a bit of sanding.

Updating on the crystals: 29.5 minerals are perfect for the scalloped version. 29.8 is perfect for the acrylic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Looking to buy a MilSub 60 minute track bezel insert. Any suggestions where to get one that fits the 8926OB bezel?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> David


Rolesy has one listed on the bay, in the description they wrote that it fits the 1680 case, so I think it should fit the Invicta, message them and ask about its exact dimensions they usually respond fast.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Careful with that rolesy. I think its for a different case size. I was looking for that milsub insert and found rolesy's too small. Maybe its a new one. ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

hwa said:


> Careful with that rolesy. I think its for a different case size. I was looking for that milsub insert and found rolesy's too small. Maybe its a new one. ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I checked with Rolesy last week on a milsub insert also, and it was too small. I think we are looking for parts to fit watches the 16k series numbers.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jzoo said:


> I checked with Rolesy last week on a milsub insert also, and it was too small. I think we are looking for parts to fit watches the 16k series numbers.


Yeah, but ... Excepting the seadweller! That one doesnt fit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Newest off the line, plus some lessons learned along the way:

This build is a 9404 with dagaz dial and hands.

You really need minimum 2.5mm at the edge of crystal to cover gap between case and inside edge of insert.

This is a 2.5mm flat mineral from Esslinger. I prefer the 3.0mm, but dont have one on hand. Shown below on Pelagos build.

The GS 2.8mm high dome acrylic, also from Esslinger, is ultra hip, but this one was defective, so it'll have to wait. Bit of a gap at inside edge of bezel insert, but tradeoffs sometimes are required!

All of these are 29.5mm crystals, fyi.

The magnifier crystals from Esslinger are also cool looking, but the one i picked up is 1.5mm at outside edge, and leaves a gap. No-go for me. If theres one at 2.5 at outside edge, worth a look.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

That acrylic high dome is spiffy, hwa.

As for a 2.5 mm domed crystal, you might look at this:
http://www.esslinger.com/watch-crys...l-glass-crystals-3-5mm-middle-and-2-5mm-edge/
I have been happy with these.


----------



## bogdan_radu84 (Feb 15, 2016)

anyone knows please the exact size of the bezel insert for the invicta 9094? 
looking for it to fix exactly w/o any adjustments so i can do it myself
thanks guys


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

hwa said:


> Most of his seem to require a bit of sanding.
> 
> Updating on the crystals: 29.5 minerals are perfect for the scalloped version. 29.8 is perfect for the acrylic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, don't know why they state the 8926 as an application for it but the one I ordered definitely did not fit the coin edge version without modification.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

That's the one! Wish they had a sapphire, but at those prices, easy to replace!

(ever find any replacement crystal gaskets? I chewed one up pretty bad trying to press a 30mm crystal into a 29.5 hole...)



jzoo said:


> That acrylic high dome is spiffy, hwa.
> 
> As for a 2.5 mm domed crystal, you might look at this:
> 2.50 mm Thick Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Watch Crystal
> I have been happy with these.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

So ... I made a tiny huge mistake. Seems the scallop bezel 8926 uses a 29.5mm crystal as well.
In the process of trying to force a 30.0mm crystal in, I screwed up the bezel insert. Any ideas on the dimensions of a replacement insert?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Not my chart, but I do find it useful.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/bezel...ol-918743.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/918743


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

hwa said:


> (ever find any replacement crystal gaskets? I chewed one up pretty bad trying to press a 30mm crystal into a 29.5 hole...)


This is what I have found. They look pretty close side by side, but I didn't mic them.
http://www.esslinger.com/watch-gaskets-plastic-hytrel-i-gaskets-for-2-0-mm-glass-crystal-refills/


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> That's the one! Wish they had a sapphire, but at those prices, easy to replace!
> 
> (ever find any replacement crystal gaskets? I chewed one up pretty bad trying to press a 30mm crystal into a 29.5 hole...)


I did the same thing. I ordered a replacement gasket from Esslinger.

PN 84.681.29.5 - 29.5mm id x 30.3mm od x 0.40mm thick x 1.25mm height

It worked just fine.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Before I go recreating the wheel.. Is there a good 8926 reference thread that collects a lot of the common measurements etc in once place? I seem to remember seeing one a while back but Tapatalk search is terrible. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Lifetrekker was compiling one at some point, but the trouble is, Invicta seems to have changed things up in small ways without having the decency to tell us! Thus, some of the Invictas take a 30mm crystal, others take 29.5. Some have NH35A, others have Miyota 8215. Maybe if the list is done by number stamped on case inside lugs it could be definitive, but people would have to send all that data to someone willing to compile it. I nominate ANYONE else! If you're going to start tearing things apart, though, a good digital caliper is a good tool to have, and only costs about $10-12 on Amazon for one originally sold at $50.



idvsego said:


> Before I go recreating the wheel.. Is there a good 8926 reference thread that collects a lot of the common measurements etc in once place? I seem to remember seeing one a while back but Tapatalk search is terrible.
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

There is this one... it seems to be a mix of Miyota and Seiko generation models. Measure your own crystal before swapping. At least 3 of us have tried ramming too large of a crystal into the case because of earlier info.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/invi...-1061603.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1061603


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I checked further, and they also have a 3.0 to 4.0 domed one, so I ordered both and will post pics upon arrival. I'm guessing the 2.5 will sit flush with the insert, and the 3.0 will stand just a bit proud. It'll be a doorknocker, likely, but it'll look good until I bash it!



jzoo said:


> That acrylic high dome is spiffy, hwa.
> 
> As for a 2.5 mm domed crystal, you might look at this:
> 2.50 mm Thick Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Watch Crystal
> I have been happy with these.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Re: Bezel Inserts:

If guys are interested, I would reach out to one or another of the typical sellers of bezel inserts to see if they'd make 8926-sized inserts. Personally, I'd like to see a vintage black (0-60, no tick marks), a milsub, and BB styles in red and blue. Maybe the Omega style, too.

PM offline if you're interested, including a ballpark of what you'd like and how many you'd buy. I figure if we can show numbers, it makes it easier to get someone to make them.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

hwa said:


> Lifetrekker was compiling one at some point, but the trouble is, Invicta seems to have changed things up in small ways without having the decency to tell us! Thus, some of the Invictas take a 30mm crystal, others take 29.5. Some have NH35A, others have Miyota 8215. Maybe if the list is done by number stamped on case inside lugs it could be definitive, but people would have to send all that data to someone willing to compile it. I nominate ANYONE else! If you're going to start tearing things apart, though, a good digital caliper is a good tool to have, and only costs about $10-12 on Amazon for one originally sold at $50.


yeah, all of the variances seem to make a truly detailed and precise list hard to do. I was more thinking a basic one with guidelines on bezel internal and external measurements, Crystal size ranges, and maybe the most common places to get the parts. If there are replacement parts that arent specifically marketed for these, then that would be helpful too. Also little things like the Seiko and Miyota movements use different hands and dials would help out the newbie. Even if the write up simply said "sizes vary from x to y on this so measure first or order multiple sizes" on some of the parts it could help. Standard crystals are so inexpensive that I would have order 3 if I would have known about the variance. Those questions always seem to come up periodically and answers are scattered around. Also links to some detailed build threads. I dont intend to have ANY instruction, just a few quick figures and links to really informative builds by other people.

I wouldn't mind compiling some of that info if anybody wants to shoot me what they have/know. I am going to start by scouring the thread/posts below and see how much common info I can glean and collapse into one post. I am not saying it will be done overnight but

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/invi...-1061603.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1061603
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-do-i-need-do-mod-1634874.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-you-want-mod-invicta-submariner-8926ob-c-my-write-up-1023386.html
http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I did the same thing. I ordered a replacement gasket from Esslinger.
> 
> PN 84.681.29.5 - 29.5mm id x 30.3mm od x 0.40mm thick x 1.25mm height
> 
> ...


I've used a 84.682.29.5 (29.5mm x 1.75mm) on a 9404 just fine as well


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

My public service for the day, here's a start for anyone who wants to add/subtract. I suggest that folks who want to add to this list--whether additional fitment notes, or to take me to task for getting something wrong--should copy and paste and insert new comments right into the main document so everything stays in one place.

Before I write anything else, special thanks to the guys who made this seem possible, John Z (jelliotz), StephanV (svorkoetter) and Randy (rbesass), as well as Jay (LifeTrekker), but most of all whomever it was that suggested a lighted-magnifying visor, without which none of my builds would have hands!

Anyway, here goes:

*Invicta Builds*

For modding Rolex Submariner homage Invicta 8926 and variants (9404, etc.). Note: there are some variations in parts sizes and movements.

*Dials:*
28.5 dials should fit most Seiko-powered variants. Dials made for Seiko with 3 o'clock date window are preferred, as dial feet will align with NH35 movement. Those built for 4 o'clock date will fit, but you will need to remove the dial feet and rely instead on dial dots or similar. (I use adhesive tape left over from Dagaz bezel insert tape, stacked three-high, and it works fine)

3 o'clock dials available from Dagaz and Yobokies (with Yobokies, you need to ask alignment; Dagaz separates his dials into 3 and 4 o'clock alignments).

4 o'clock dials available from Dagaz and Yobokies (Seiko SKX dials fit)

*Hands:*
Any Seiko hands will fit the NH35 movement. Available from Dagaz and Yobokies, as full sets and separately as hour/minute and seconds.

*Crystal Gaskets:*
For use with 29.5mm crystals, Esslinger, Part No. 84.682.29.5 (1.75mm height), reportedly will fit. Also, reportedly, Part No. 84.681.29.5 will fit (1.25mm height).

*Crystals:*
Some take 30mm crystals, some take 29.5mm crystals.

30mm crystals are available in sapphire from Dagaz and CrystalTimes (ebay). The Dagaz double dome big bubble sapphire (for the Seiko Monster) fits great, but is quite pricey at $60. I have not looked for mineral or acrylic in 30mm, but assume they're available from the usual sources.

29.5mm crystals:
Esslinger has good selection of mineral crystals in flat and domed. Selection is a matter of preference. Note, however, that a crystal that is 2.5mm thick at the outside edge will sit flush with the inside edge of many after-market bezel inserts. So, I prefer any crystal that is at least 2.5mm thick at the edge; otherwise, you get a gap between crystal and insert that collects dust and, to my eye, is unsightly. Note further that, some bezel inserts are thinner than others; the stock insert is quite thin, and the 2.5mm crystals may stand proud of the inside edge of the insert. 3.0mm thick crystals also work well if you prefer a bit of a raised crystal.

There are a number of mineral crystals from Esslinger that fit this bill, all found at Watch Crystals > Fancy Glass Watch Crystals:

Domed:

Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Crystals 3.5mm Middle and 2.5mm Edge, SKU 201702

Watch Crystal Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Crystals 4.00 mm Middle and 3.00mm Edge, SKU 201703

Flat:
Watch Crystal Flat Round Mineral Glass Crystal, 2.5 mm Thick, SKU 201250

Watch Crystal Flat Round Mineral Glass Crystal, 3.0 mm Thick, SKU 201300-29.5

Esslinger sells a high dome acrylic, looks great if you can live with a bit of a gap between crystal and insert. Here it is: GS Watch Crystal PHD Hi Dome Watch Crystals, SKU 20531. The gap is more than I like, so I'll keep searching for a better alternative, perhaps Ofrei or Startime Supply has one.

Note: to replace a 29.5mm mineral or sapphire crystal in an Invicta case with a crystal gasket installed, a 29.8mm acrylic crystal fits nicely. (Installation requires a crystal lift, a tool that can be inexpensive or very expensive, depending on manufacture. I use a cheap one to good effect).

*Bezel Inserts:*
There does not appear to be any reliably perfect fit for replacement of stock insert. And, sizing seems to vary, at least between coin-edge and scallop-edge bezels.

Generally, those inserts from Rolesy Shop built for the Rolex 16610/16800/16808 will fit, perhaps requiring a bit of shaving of the outside diameter. (http://stores.ebay.com/ROLESY-SHOP). Rolesy sells ones that cost 14.99 and others that cost 19.99. They tell me they are the same size and essentially identical, except different manufacturer and so different cost.

You can also get inserts from Wholesale Outlet 990 (http://stores.ebay.com/WHOLESALEOUTLET990), but they are a less-reliable fit (despite some being advertised to fit 8926C perfectly) and tend to require a bit of shaving of outside diameter. WO990 sells one's spec'd for Pro Diver and also 8926C.

Alpha-Watch sells inserts in the Omega PO style, but I have not used them. Reportedly, they fit. I do not know if they require shaving.

Fitment Notes:

• If you're looking for a milsub insert, this one from Rolesy DOES NOT FIT: Mil Sub Bezel Insert f/ Rolex Submariner 5517 5513 5512 Royal Military 60 MilSub

• If you're looking for a red insert, be cautious. This one from WO990 does NOT fit: RED BEZEL INSERT FOR ROLEX SEA DWELLER TAG HEUER 6000 WH1111-K PART

• For a coin edge, this one from Rolesy fit perfectly, right out of the wrapper: Aluminum Bezel Insert to fit Rolex Submariner 16610 16800 16808 Black/Gold

• For scallop-edge, the Rolesy inserts for 16610 etc require shaving, as do the inserts from WO990 spec'd for the 8926C. Again, check fit before modifying&#8230;

*Retailers (in no particular order)*

Esslinger
Ofrei
Dagaz
Yobokies
Rolesy Shop
Wholesale Outlet 990
Crystal Times
Alpha-Watch
Startime Supply


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

^^^^^
Fantastic service rendered. Much e-karma your way.

One thing to ponder, I noticed you said you tried out the Hi-Dome acrylic with the gasket still in place.
I wonder if you removed the gasket and went with a subsequently larger diameter acrylic, if it would mitigate the bezel gap issue some.

Just out of curiosity, do those magnifying crystals make things look funky? I fear it being like looking through a fishbowl.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

There is distortion when you're looking edge on. From the front, not really.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

@HWA - some updates to add from a long-time lurker/first-time poster:

*Inserts*: In addition to the sources you mentioned, raffles-time sells bezel inserts. Any of the inserts with the 37.55mm OD will fit the 8926. I have not needed to shave, but I've got an older Miyota model on my wrist.

*Hands*: For Miyota powered invictas - Most miyota hands will fit. hands for the DG2813 also fit. Raffles-time and Tiger Concept both have handsets that work with the Miyota.

*Dial install:* In addition to 28.5, 29mm dials work. Could probably even fit a 30 in there if you wanted to, although some of the dial would be hidden. The miyota movement uses screws to hold on the dial posts. (at 5:30 and 11 on the dial) I believe the NH35 is a friction fit.

*Crown/stem:* I don't think anyone has found a screw-down crown that works as a direct replacement. If your crown tube is stripped, best bet is to buy a replacement tube + crown and replace both together. 8215 uses citizen winding stem part no. 65-212. It's a tap 10 stem. Don't know about the NH35. Tiger concept sells very affordable screw down crowns. From the invicta facts/figures thread: _The crown tube measures 4.23mm across the threaded section so screw downs require a 4.5mm internal thread finally crown diameter is 6.95mm x 4.20 deep_


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Rbesass has figured out the Tiger Concept large crown is a direct fit onto the NH35 stem and Invicta crown tube, once the crown guards are removed. One would think his other crowns would follow that pattern; but I don't remember seeing that anyone has tried. I don't think anyone has expressed a need for a replacement for the original crown on this thread.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You could scrap the crystal gasket and go with a larger high dome acrylic to close the gap, but I fear that would compromise water resistance. I suppose you could glue it, but I don't want to mess with glue.



Uberyk said:


> ^^^^^
> Fantastic service rendered. Much e-karma your way.
> 
> One thing to ponder, I noticed you said you tried out the Hi-Dome acrylic with the gasket still in place.
> ...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Rbesass has figured out the Tiger Concept large crown is a direct fit onto the NH35 stem and Invicta crown tube, once the crown guards are removed. One would think his other crowns would follow that pattern; but I don't remember seeing that anyone has tried. I don't think anyone has expressed a need for a replacement for the original crown on this thread.


Be careful because not all Tiger concept crowns work on the same tube, I think the 7.2 and 8 mm crowns share the same crown but the 6 mm has a different tube.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

The 7.8 mm crown has been hit and miss with me. I don't know if it is a variation in crown size from Tiger or if it is a tube variation from invicta. So if you order a crown it may or may not fit. 


Alpha bezel insert. The outside will need reduced. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Be careful because not all Tiger concept crowns work on the same tube, I think the 7.2 and 8 mm crowns share the same crown but the 6 mm has a different tube.
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


i ordered the 6 - the OE tube on my watch was stripped. The join between the crown and stem on the tiger 6mm is far too thick to pass through the OE crown tube.

But - drilling out the OE crown tube and installing a new one with a tiny bit of metal epoxy was quick and painless. Working well so far.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

My mistake - ordered the 7mm, listed with the 4.34mm dia crown tube size. Possible that the miyota has a narrower crown tube than the NH35


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Don Logan said:


>


Looks great! Are those yobokies vintage P hands?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks really good Don. I really like your hand dial combo and the red triangle bezel really makes the dagaz diamond pop.



D
on Logan;26035146 said:


>


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great! Are those yobokies vintage P hands?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks, it's a vintage P hour hand and SNK809 minute and seconds hand.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> Thanks, it's a vintage P hour hand and SNK809 minute and seconds hand.


One of my favorite combos so far... Great job.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> You could scrap the crystal gasket and go with a larger high dome acrylic to close the gap, but I fear that would compromise water resistance. I suppose you could glue it, but I don't want to mess with glue.


I was under the impression that acrylic crystals should not be used with gaskets ideally. Something about the inherent curvature in the gasket that actually prevents the acrylic from properly seating against the case wall.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I have no idea! Anybody care to share their knowledge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok so I have to ask - I'm modding an 8926OB and putting a Rollie 5517 replica dial from Ken at Raffles and sword hands from Dagaz on it. Would it be frowned upon to post pics of that in this forum? Don't want to ruffle any feathers - it IS an Invicta and I make no bones about that. 


David


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok so I have to ask - I'm modding an 8926OB and putting a Rollie 5517 replica dial from Ken at Raffles and sword hands from Dagaz on it. Would it be frowned upon to post pics of that in this forum? Don't want to ruffle any feathers - it IS an Invicta and I make no bones about that.
> 
> David


I think replica dials and frankins are not allowed here. I guess I read it somewhere around here

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

If it's not branded with fake logo, shouldn't be a problem to post pics of a franken homage. Those get posted all the time.



Dec1968 said:


> Ok so I have to ask - I'm modding an 8926OB and putting a Rollie 5517 replica dial from Ken at Raffles and sword hands from Dagaz on it. Would it be frowned upon to post pics of that in this forum? Don't want to ruffle any feathers - it IS an Invicta and I make no bones about that.
> 
> David


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

No discussion of replicas per forum rules as I understand them. So if there is a rolex logo, skip the post I think.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

My guess is your post will be removed. I posted a tiger concept with a genuine tag dial and it was removed. The mod said if you post a watch with branded parts from another watch you are trying to pass it off as that watch. Therefore it is a fake and against forum rules. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peternincompoop1 (Aug 20, 2014)

posted to wrong thread...sorry!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

veering off topic only slightly, I wonder if that applies to the NOS vintage Omega Seamaster 300s that were being sold by Watchco out of Australia using spare parts. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

When I get the franken back if anyone wants to see it just PM me since it will be in a different forum. I'll send pics. NOT passing it off as the real thing, either. It's not going to _*ever *_be for sale...this is purely for me.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

hwa...thanks for the info. Appreciate it!


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Rbesass case work is mathematically awesome ...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> When I get the franken back if anyone wants to see it just PM me since it will be in a different forum. I'll send pics. NOT passing it off as the real thing, either. It's not going to _*ever *_be for sale...this is purely for me.


If you have some Photoshopping skills, I suppose you could remove the logo from the dial and then post the pics. Unless I'm mistaken, I don't think that that would be a violation of the forum rules. If I'm wrong about that, I would certainly like to know.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> If you have some Photoshopping skills, I suppose you could remove the logo from the dial and then post the pics. Unless I'm mistaken, I don't think that that would be a violation of the forum rules. If I'm wrong about that, I would certainly like to know.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


I could do that

David


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The elusive red insert finally arrived! Build complete. Dagaz bubble dome, dial, and hands. Insert from wholesaleoutlet990.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogdan_radu84 (Feb 15, 2016)

hi all
first of all good job all the ones that contributed to this thread
a lot of valuable info to get you into modding
here's my story, i have an invicta 9094 with a lot of scratches on the bezel and broken crystal
read this thread
bought mineral glass / one omega planet ocean orange bezel insert.
had the jeweler changing the crystal, he could not fit the bezel insert because was too big.

today i did my 1st mini-mod i managed to git a bigger omega insert in my 9094.
*tools i used* :
girlfriend hairblower - used to heat the old bezel 
toothpick - to remove the bezel insert after heating
girlfriend nail file - to make a bigger bezel fit 

here's the result

















i'm pleased on how it went
there's a gap between the inner bezel and the crystal but i can live with it (however if you can propose something guys it's appreciated)

now i will need to get some orange hands, do something with the dial, see what i can do with the blingy invicta on the side and of course buy a and a mesh 

thanks again all the contributors here
cheers


----------



## alaincopter (Feb 23, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Very sharp.
> 
> If you ever decide to move to another watch and you want to part with this one, PM me ;-)


Thanks for the comment, and sorry it took me so long to get back to the thread! I'm keeping it for life but definitely feel free to copy the recipe if you like :-!

Thought I'd post the newest changes to it since the last post on page 273. Got rid of the red accents for a more sober look. Still gotta take a lume shot.


























- Dagaz seventies black dial and now also with his mercedes hands set (superluminova matches dial)
- 30mm sapphire domed crystal also from dagaz
- Ceramic bezel insert from Parnis (ground bezel for it to fit)
- Unmarked sub caseback from Raffles
- Side logo removed and bracelet middle links sanded with 400 grit sandpaper


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

alaincopter said:


> Thanks for the comment, and sorry it took me so long to get back to the thread! I'm keeping it for life but definitely feel free to copy the recipe if you like :-!
> 
> Thought I'd post the newest changes to it since the last post on page 273. Got rid of the red accents for a more sober look. Still gotta take a lume shot.
> 
> ...


This looks awesome. Great work. Inspiring me to do yet one more mod. Basically this, but with sword hands and removing the white box around the date window.

David


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have an 8926A case minus bezel incl 8215 movement hands and dial. Shipping only.









Gone thanks all.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## alaincopter (Feb 23, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> This looks awesome. Great work. Inspiring me to do yet one more mod. Basically this, but with sword hands and removing the white box around the date window.
> 
> David


Thanks, David! your mod idea sounds awesome - I'd be very interested to see how you could remove the date window box as I'd love to do the same, just fear messing up. I know yobokies has a similar tudor-style dial that looks great and has no white box around the window but it also has no logo, which is what made me go with Dagaz. Looking forward to seeing the previous mod you mentioned, too |>


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

alaincopter said:


> Thanks, David! your mod idea sounds awesome - I'd be very interested to see how you could remove the date window box as I'd love to do the same, just fear messing up. I know yobokies has a similar tudor-style dial that looks great and has no white box around the window but it also has no logo, which is what made me go with Dagaz. Looking forward to seeing the previous mod you mentioned, too |>


I've seen Harold's dial and it's wonderful - but I'm with you. I love the Dagaz logo on the dial.

I'll be sure to share it when done. Thanks for the inspiration.

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

alaincopter said:


> Thanks, David! your mod idea sounds awesome - I'd be very interested to see how you could remove the date window box as I'd love to do the same, just fear messing up. I know yobokies has a similar tudor-style dial that looks great and has no white box around the window but it also has no logo, which is what made me go with Dagaz. Looking forward to seeing the previous mod you mentioned, too |>


I was thinking of using this hour hand









And then this minute hand









That would be a cool combination

David


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Case and movement are gont.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

My first mods (or improvements?) yet....

Invicta 19272 (Seiko Nh35a mov) : my deep blue "8926" ! 
Always wanted a marine blue dial !

Before:



















After:
Original Silver Crown, 
Center polished links, 
3.0mm thick flat sapphire crystal, 
2.5x magnification sapphire cyclops.

(Thinking about going with a set of snowflake hands..... )





































-----
Invicta 9094, Myiota 8215 mov. 
3.0mm thick flat sapphire crystal, 2.5x magnification sapphire cyclops.



















-----
Invicta 8926A, Myiota 8215 mov.

3.0mm thick flat sapphire crystal, 
2.5x magnification sapphire cyclops, 
brushed links



















-----
Invicta 8926OB on black leather (Myiota 8215 mov. )
3.0mm thick flat sapphire crystal
cyclops removed





































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quinncidence (Jul 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


Whose explorer dial is that?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Mine. I made it. I had another WUS member design it for me.


quinncidence said:


> Whose explorer dial is that?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dalll said:


> My first mods (or improvements?) yet....
> 
> Invicta 19272 (Seiko Nh35a mov) : my deep blue "8926" !
> Always wanted a marine blue dial !
> ...


Perhaps I should Google it, but where did you source a 2.5x magnification cyclops?

David


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> Perhaps I should Google it, but where did you source a 2.5x magnification cyclops?
> 
> David


At ebay. 
Regards,
Daniel.


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if the dials from Rolex Dial for Sale will fit? They have some that are 28mm and 29mm and am wondering if anyone has any experience with them. Thanks.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Hayman19 said:


> Does anyone know if the dials from Rolex Dial for Sale will fit? They have some that are 28mm and 29mm and am wondering if anyone has any experience with them. Thanks.


They're counterfeit dials.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if the 8mm crown from tiger concepts fits the stock crown tube of the 8926? Not sure if I saw this somewhere or if I'm just hoping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

kcoops said:


> Can anyone tell me if the 8mm crown from tiger concepts fits the stock crown tube of the 8926? Not sure if I saw this somewhere or if I'm just hoping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and no. They seem to be hit and miss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Yes and no. They seem to be hit and miss.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you found any other source of 8mm big crowns that fit more consistently?

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Have you found any other source of 8mm big crowns that fit more consistently?
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


No I have not. The issue I think isn't with the crown its with the watch. A crown that will not fit one watch will fit another. I normally have a few 8926 projects going and can find a watch the crown fits.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> No I have not. The issue I think isn't with the crown its with the watch. A crown that will not fit one watch will fit another. I normally have a few 8926 projects going and can find a watch the crown fits.


You're using the 7.8mm crowns from TC, and just using them with the stock crown tube in the Invicta, right?

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> You're using the 7.8mm crowns from TC, and just using them with the stock crown tube in the Invicta, right?
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


Yes


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi fellas. Wanting some advice from the more experienced among you. Here's my little guy. He has undergone several transformations since I bought him.







Thing is, it's been so long since he was a proper 8926 that I can't remember what he sounded like. At the moment the sound of the rotor moving is horrendous. It sounds as though it is hitting the inside of the caseback as it moves around. I've looked around inside and can't see anything obvious.

Am I romanticising the quality of the watch too much? Is this sound just as bad when an 8926 is out of the box? Or have I re-seated the movement incorrectly somehow?

Let me know if you've experienced similar rotor sound.

Speaking of which, I've concluded finally that the original bracelet makes too much noise too. Any recommendations for a good aftermarket bracelet that will fit?


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I haven't noticed my unmodified 8926 to be noisy. I have a couple of watches with the low end Seagull movement that I wonder if people around me can hear but the Invicta seems ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have heard the sizzlinwatches sub bracelet will fit. I haven't tried it yet but the bracelet is the one thing I wish they'd improve on the 8926


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Modding a 8926 or 9110 is better'n chain smoking or self emolation IMHO.
Only watch I'd buy again. Especially since these pieces now use the S11 NH35 engine.
A cut above the NH25 engine

X traindriver Art


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

Made some changes to my BB mod, the red bezel was scuffed as was the crystal. Swapped for a domed acrylic and black and gold bezel.

The watch is also mounted on a parnis gmt bracelet that has a nice taper, nice clasp and solid end links.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

For the people working with scalloped bezels, this is worth a read. I made one of these, and it is much quicker than using the razor blades to pop off the bezel.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/diy-...4.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1381514?page=1


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

jzoo said:


> For the people working with scalloped bezels, this is worth a read. I made one of these, and it is much quicker than using the razor blades to pop off the bezel.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/diy-...4.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1381514?page=1


You can get the bezel off an Invicta without removing the spring?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> You can get the bezel off an Invicta without removing the spring?


My sample size is one, but it worked. I had been told by someone here that the scalloped bezels could be pulled like an Omega or with the 4 bladed rack style tool.

I gather this is not safe for the OB bezels.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

JAndrewC said:


> Hi fellas. Wanting some advice from the more experienced among you. Here's my little guy. He has undergone several transformations since I bought him.
> View attachment 7189762
> 
> Thing is, it's been so long since he was a proper 8926 that I can't remember what he sounded like. At the moment the sound of the rotor moving is horrendous. It sounds as though it is hitting the inside of the caseback as it moves around. I've looked around inside and can't see anything obvious.
> ...


I had a Rotor fall off once. Seems it was not screwed on tight from the factory. I screwed it back on and it never fell off again.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> Made some changes to my BB mod, the red bezel was scuffed as was the crystal. Swapped for a domed acrylic and black and gold bezel.
> 
> The watch is also mounted on a parnis gmt bracelet that has a nice taper, nice clasp and solid end links.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the domed acrylic crystal? Looking to add one to mine and curious where you got yours. Looks perfect.

David


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Esslinger has 'em. So does star time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Where did you get the domed acrylic crystal? Looking to add one to mine and curious where you got yours. Looks perfect.
> 
> David


Seconded, and with dimensions too if you don't mind .


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

Estilo said:


> Seconded, and with dimensions too if you don't mind .


It was just from eBay, I ordered a 29.6, 29.8 and 30.00mm just in case. The 30 was the one used but not quite tight enough so it's been sealed in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> It was just from eBay, I ordered a 29.6, 29.8 and 30.00mm just in case. The 30 was the one used but not quite tight enough so it's been sealed in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Was your original crystal size 30 or 30.5?


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

Estilo said:


> Thanks! Was your original crystal size 30 or 30.5?


I didn't get a chance to measure it, it shattered when I removed it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Here is my widget and the bezel I pulled with it. The bezel is warped to start with, so I figured I wasn't taking a big chance. With the hose clamp tight, I don't think the bezel would have a chance to warp.

And who are we to say anything when people are ripping apart Seamasters and Planet Oceans this way?


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

JAndrewC said:


> Hi fellas. Wanting some advice from the more experienced among you. Here's my little guy. He has undergone several transformations since I bought him.
> View attachment 7189762
> 
> At the moment the sound of the rotor moving is horrendous.
> ...


Looking at your photo, there's a fairly significant gap from 10:30 - 3:00, I think you may have the movement in there just a wee bit crooked. Open it up, remove the stem, and re-seat it so it's flush against the rehaut.

Also check the rotor tightness as Randy suggested.


----------



## Menzel Mutzke (Feb 25, 2016)

This looks just perfect! May I ask where you found that light blue bezel?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I just got my Rolvicta in the mail. Added a 5517 dial to it and sword hands. Can't post pics here because I don't want to break the rules at all. Suffice it to say I love it. Left the branding on the caseback so as to ensure it isn't mistaken for the real thing. 

PM me for pics if you want them. The watch IS NOT for sale. Ever. 


David


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Rolvicta LOL

I had a Seikex when I was in High School. It went tick, tick, tick. Nobody was the wiser. 

Invicta makes some nice watches for the money. IMO any of their Pro Divers with the NH35A or Ronda quartz movements are good choices. I've got two myself the 8926OB and the 9404.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Rolvicta LOL
> 
> I had a Seikex when I was in High School. It went tick, tick, tick. Nobody was the wiser.
> 
> Invicta makes some nice watches for the money. IMO any of their Pro Divers with the NH35A or a Ronda quartz movements are good choices. I've got two myself the 8926OB and the 9404.


I think I just created a frankenbrand name.

That's cool. Invicta can make some decent stuff and some bad stuff. Quality Control is not great but they deal in bulk so it's expected. Mine works great!!

David


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> It was just from eBay, I ordered a 29.6, 29.8 and 30.00mm just in case. The 30 was the one used but not quite tight enough so it's been sealed in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For acrylic I've always used 30.5 and have been able to retain good water resistance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Would LOVE to see a bleached bezel insert too...see how that looks versus a browned one.



rbesass said:


> Is this the strap you were thinking about?
> To get the bezel brown, you can bake the stock Invicta black bezel. I have been told 450F will do it in a few minutes. I am normally in a hurry so I turned my oven to broil and watched the bezel the entire time. Seems that if you leave it in the oven too long the luminous pip turns black but the bezel will be okay. No worries I am going to drill out the pip and install another one from a scratched up bezel I have.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Just a test fitting an idea


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

how many posts does one need to post a link or picture?


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

here are a few shots of my newly modified invicta 8926

- yobokies black snowflake dial
- removed invicta logo on the case, crown, and clasp
- removed crown guards (terribly done, if i may add)
- stock everything else


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

My latest bezel mod done for a WUS member. I hope it is satisfactory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dante100 (Feb 10, 2016)

Good job. Bezel looks great!

I would like to mod my Invicta for Omega PO homage. I have the most trouble with finding optimal bezel inserts. Where can I buy bezel looks like PO, fits to INVICTA 8926OB?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Great job on the bezel Randy.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

dante100 said:


> Good job. Bezel looks great!
> 
> I would like to mod my Invicta for Omega PO homage. I have the most trouble with finding optimal bezel inserts. Where can I buy bezel looks like PO, fits to INVICTA 8926OB?


Try alpha watch website

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The Alpha bezel inserts need to have the outer diameter reduced to fit the Invictas. I don't think anyone has found a direct fit PO style insert.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

This one was built from a different members failed attempt. (Which wasn't actually all that bad...)

Mild case re-shape to remove gouges, remove branding, polish, Esslinger magnifying dome crystal, Hello Nato Straps bezel insert, Dagaz hands and dial. I'll get some more photos soon. All in all it looks pretty darn nice. (And yes, the insert is seated better than in this photo, I needed to make a small adjustment to the bezel retaining spring.)


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm relatively new to the forum and have a few questions. I picked up an 8926 on ebay to mod. Just haven't decided exactly what to do.

While removing the Invicta logo on the dial I accidentally knocked the second hand off. I tried to put it back on but got frustrated and gave up.

1) Is there a trick to installing the hands? I don't have a special tool. 

2) What do you use to clean the face? I got a small mark from what I guess was from my finger touching it. I tried to wipe it off with a micro fiber cloth but that didn't remove it. Didn't trust using cleaner without checking first. 

I know. I'm being lazy because I'm sure there is an answer in the 300 plus pages.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Steady hands and patience

Edit - that is understand it. So. E people use tweezers, some use hand lifters and setting tools, some use rodico , some use the tube from a ball point pen


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

northraleigh24 said:


> I'm relatively new to the forum and have a few questions. I picked up an 8926 on ebay to mod. Just haven't decided exactly what to do.
> 
> While removing the Invicta logo on the dial I accidentally knocked the second hand off. I tried to put it back on but got frustrated and gave up.
> 
> ...


It's sounds like you got in a little over your head on this pretty quickly. Second hands are one of the most difficult things to deal with on basic Mods. There's a guide posted that shows how to do mods with tools from household items. I'm sure someone can link you. Best to get a hand setter from Ebay for a few $. They work well. Rule for dials is don't touch besides the edges and never wash them. Your also probably going to have to deal with visible dust now. Hate to be a downer, but it should be a good leaning experience.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Never wash them? I mean, I am not submerging or anything but wiping with proper cloth and picking dust off with rodico hasn't caused any ill effects for me. No reason to live with dust.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Which Lear? And are you left seat or right?

I miss flying. Dad and I had a 172F. Good times.



xAEROPLANEx said:


> This one was built from a different members failed attempt. (Which wasn't actually all that bad...)
> 
> Mild case re-shape to remove gouges, remove branding, polish, Esslinger magnifying dome crystal, Hello Nato Straps bezel insert, Dagaz hands and dial. I'll get some more photos soon. All in all it looks pretty darn nice. (And yes, the insert is seated better than in this photo, I needed to make a small adjustment to the bezel retaining spring.)


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

Weston1 said:


> It's sounds like you got in a little over your head on this pretty quickly. Second hands are one of the most difficult things to deal with on basic Mods. There's a guide posted that shows how to do mods with tools from household items. I'm sure someone can link you. Best to get a hand setter from Ebay for a few $. They work well. Rule for dials is don't touch besides the edges and never wash them. Your also probably going to have to deal with visible dust now. Hate to be a downer, but it should be a good leaning experience.


Probably but this is my first attempt. I bought this one cheap to practice on. 
I must have touched the face when I was trying to reinstall that stupid second hand. I have some of the other basic tools but not a hand setter. I guess that might need to be my next purchase. 
I searched for that guide but haven't found it. Hopefully somebody can supply a link. 
Thanks


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Tapatalk search is bad. Go a few pages on this post for some good info dumps....

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=26007778


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Tapatalk search is bad. Go a few pages on this post for some good info dumps....
> 
> Let's see those Invicta 8926 mods! - Page 301


Thanks! It look like this may become a very addictive hobby.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

northraleigh24 said:


> Thanks! It look like this may become a very addictive hobby.


Yep, it's fun. I went from being nervous to having multiple projects. None of mine are as creative as most here and neither of my invicta are done but I did a casio, seiko, and vostok already


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

northraleigh24 said:


> Thanks! It look like this may become a very addictive hobby.


Before you get too deep into invicta planning, take a look at your movement. I learned the disappointing way, the miyota and seiko movements make a difference for hands especially.


----------



## northraleigh24 (Jan 5, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Yep, it's fun. I went from being nervous to having multiple projects. None of mine are as creative as most here and neither of my invicta are done but I did a casio, seiko, and vostok already


I was nervous too but other than the second hand it wasn't that hard. 
I got it back together and it's still working minus the second hand. 
I'm not sure how much I'll do to this one but it should be fun figuring it out.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

for second hand, your best friend is a magnifying visor or something similar. if you don't mind paying more for tools and parts than the watch itself, you'll enjoy the build... Fingerprints can be removed with rodico putty.  works great. Just a note: if you try to clean the dial with hands attached--and moving, at that!--you really risk making a mess of things. Learn to disassemble and you'll never be sorry for taking that extra time and minimizing the chances of a foul up.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> Which Lear? And are you left seat or right?
> 
> I miss flying. Dad and I had a 172F. Good times.


LR-60

With the PFD on the left and the engine gauges on the right, I feel fairly confident in saying that's the left seat. 

Here's a LR-45 cockpit with a different watch in the way of the photo...


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Also, when working with hands, it isn't a bad idea to make a dial protector. A sheet of regular paper, cut about the size of your dial, with a narrow slit to clear the post the hour hand rides on. This helps prevent fingerprints and scratches from tools.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I just re-re-redid my first invicta subject. I picked it up cheap on the bay and it is a bit beat around the edges but a perfect candidate for testing looks and honing my rudimentary skills. The bezel assembly was all messed up so it is a stationary bezel now. It is a miyota based version so I picked up some basic sward hands and explorer dial from raffles. Not bad for the $$. I needed a black dialed watch to wear with my neglected assortment of 20mm natos and this one will do nicely. I have come to dislike the scalloped bezel so I may separate it and send it to rebsass one day.

- debranded and brushed case (this was to hide a bunch of blemishes)
- black rolex style bezel insert (no minute markings)
- raffles explorer dial
- raffles sword hands
- mild dome from esslinger

EDIT - that insert isnt glued in yet, I forgot to bring the glue to work with me. It will sit a little more flush when I get it cleaned up and glued.

View attachment 7259202

View attachment 7259210


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

idvsego said:


> I have come to dislike the scalloped bezel so I may separate it and send it to rebsass one day.


Yes. Do that. I have one, it's absolutely incredible!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

yeah, solid improvement on the bezel for sure. I just have to get brave enough to get it off again.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

idvsego said:


> yeah, solid improvement on the bezel for sure. I just have to get brave enough to get it off again.


why not just send the whole thing off? Get the case debranded and de-guarded as well.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Ok gents, I have an Alpha Sub which I would like to convert into a Milsub. In theory I just need to change the hands and bezel to do this. Can anyone tell me where I can get these items from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> Ok gents, I have an Alpha Sub which I would like to convert into a Milsub. In theory I just need to change the hands and bezel to do this. Can anyone tell me where I can get these items from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not familiar with alpha watches. I know of them, just havent looked into them much. Do you know the movement in it?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> why not just send the whole thing off? Get the case debranded and de-guarded as well.


I already debranded it actually, forgot to mention that. I mean, the invicta logo side is in one of the shots but it is out of focus so I could highlight the dome bezel. I don't hate the crown guards like everyone else so I wasn't quick to jump on the grinding of those. I generally like doing this stuff myself too so I havent sent it off anywhere. I have toyed with the idea of trying the bezel mod myself but I dont have the tools that rebsass does so I dont trust it to come out as good.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> Ok gents, I have an Alpha Sub which I would like to convert into a Milsub. In theory I just need to change the hands and bezel to do this. Can anyone tell me where I can get these items from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did a little searching and found this...havent read through it but take a look and see if there is any info in there.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/modding-alpha-other-chinese-mechanicals-311260.html


----------



## 1_klean_Watch (Dec 8, 2010)

I know this isn't the right thread, but I have a question on the 8926ob...Does anyone know the lug to lug width?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

1_klean_Watch said:


> I know this isn't the right thread, but I have a question on the 8926ob...Does anyone know the lug to lug width?


Actually, not a bad place to ask. Band width is 20mm. Overall length is 47 or 48mm depending on who measures.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Yes. Do that. I have one, it's absolutely incredible!


I wonder what these hands would look like with that dial?









David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

1_klean_Watch said:


> I know this isn't the right thread, but I have a question on the 8926ob...Does anyone know the lug to lug width?


48mm roughly

David


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Not an 8926, but an Invicta none the less...

The PO got glue on the face while attempting to reinstall the logo which had fallen off.

My first attempt with Testers custom waterslide decal kit to cover the holes and mess.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Is the LR60 your Daily Driver? 



xAEROPLANEx said:


> LR-60
> 
> With the PFD on the left and the engine gauges on the right, I feel fairly confident in saying that's the left seat.
> 
> Here's a LR-45 cockpit with a different watch in the way of the photo...


----------



## 1_klean_Watch (Dec 8, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> 48mm roughly
> 
> David


Thank you


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


I'm about to do another mod and I cannot decide between a few choices.

This one exactly but with the regular bezel insert









Or this dial








With these hands









So yes, same hands. Different dial. And this crystal for sure.









David


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Was an Invicta 8926OB. Now has Bi-directional bezel, dagaz dial and hands, bezel Insert from another WUS WIS... Thanks by the way.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Or this dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am leaning to this one.


----------



## 1_klean_Watch (Dec 8, 2010)

I love all the mod's people have done on there 8926's. I want to mod my 8926, but where does everyone get there dials, hands, and crystals.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

1_klean_Watch said:


> I love all the mod's people have done on there 8926's. I want to mod my 8926, but where does everyone get there dials, hands, and crystals.


Start reading this thread from start to finish. You will have all the knowledge you want about the Invicta 8926


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

1_klean_Watch said:


> I love all the mod's people have done on there 8926's. I want to mod my 8926, but where does everyone get there dials, hands, and crystals.


First figure out what movement you have... Seiko or miyota.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Start reading this thread from start to finish. You will have all the knowledge you want about the Invicta 8926


Yeah, what rbesass said...

And this web site is a great tutorial as well. It was written by fellow WUS member Svorkoetter.

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html

And for dials and hands, look at the Dagaz web site at dagazwatch.com.

And for crystals, hands, and tools, check out Esslinger.com.

This will get you started. Then read, read, read.

And welcome to the world of Invicta 8926 modding. In the world of watches, the 8926 is like Lay's Potato Chips. You can mod just one, just like you can't eat just one.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

This, or the Seventies dial with the milsub hands.

I don't think the stiletto hands will work on the seventies dial.



Dec1968 said:


> This one exactly but with the regular bezel insert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Alpha Watch


I just bought from them.
Took a month for delivery and the insert was sent in an envelope and showed up bent...
Unusable.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Any news from BSHT dial?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> This, or the Seventies dial with the milsub hands.
> 
> I don't think the stiletto hands will work on the seventies dial.


Won't work aesthetecally or physically won't function?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Won't work aesthetecally or physically won't function?


I think the angles would look stellar

David


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

idvsego said:


> Won't work aesthetically or physically won't function?


The hands will fit and function just fine.

I'm not sure those hands and that dial will be a good match, too many triangles and not similar angles.

I could, of course, be entirely wrong.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

rbesass said:


>


Did you file this bezel down further than your usual Black Bay style work? The remaining rim looks thinner, and the coin edge taller.

I quite like that, because I'm finding the stock bezel a bit too large. What's the diameter of the completed bezel above?


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Any news from BSHT dial?


I asked Marco a little while ago, I think we are still waiting for production to be completed.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Leekster said:


> I just bought from them.
> Took a month for delivery and the insert was sent in an envelope and showed up bent...
> Unusable.


This is the point where you send it back for a replacement or refund, and you never see your bezel, your money, or even an e-mail response from Alpha again. Been there, done that. Swore to never buy from Alpha again.

(Disclaimer: My favourite watch happens to be a modded Alpha Explorer, but I bought it used from someone who upgraded to a real Explorer, thus generating no additional revenue for Alpha.)


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> This is the point where you send it back for a replacement or refund, and you never see your bezel, your money, or even an e-mail response from Alpha again. Been there, done that. Swore to never buy from Alpha again.
> 
> (Disclaimer: My favourite watch happens to be a modded Alpha Explorer, but I bought it used from someone who upgraded to a real Explorer, thus generating no additional revenue for Alpha.)


I have similar experience and it was bad, they never responded to my emails.
On the other hands, I tried watch-alpha dot eu.
They are claiming that they are authorized dealer, contacted them ad they responded same day, they even customized an explorer for me and send it. Received it in 7 days. I will recommend those guys. Check them out.

I'm not afiliated with them by any means.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 1_klean_Watch (Dec 8, 2010)

Omnificuser said:


> *16610 Homage*
> 
> *Mod list:*
> Sterile Oyster Glidelock bracelet, brushed with 200 grit sanding pad uniformly, the sheen is better than my tudors now!
> Sterile Classic style Oysterbracelet clasp for retro feel and look (+ the rattle)


Does anyone know where I can pick this Bracelet?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Strapcode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

1_klean_Watch said:


> I love all the mod's people have done on there 8926's. I want to mod my 8926, but where does everyone get there dials, hands, and crystals.


i purchased my dial from harold (yobokies) by browsing his offerings:
Dial by yobokies | Photobucket

and emailing him:
yobokies[[[at]]]yahoo[[[.]]]com[[[.]]]hk

harold is very responsive; after payment received my dial in 8 days (i reside in a major east coast city).


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


Man, I wish you sold these. I am hunting a replacement bezel and yours are great... But I don't have a donor to send you. Great looking pieces.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

He does. Just ask him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I only modify them. I don't have extra. I did contact Invicta and they will sell you one for $40. But they will sell you one from the current watch. The bezels have changed a little over the years.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry Randy. I did try, though!

Maybe Murphy is ready to add a new model: imagine a murphy bezel that accepts a readily available insert!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Did you file this bezel down further than your usual Black Bay style work? The remaining rim looks thinner, and the coin edge taller.
> 
> I quite like that, because I'm finding the stock bezel a bit too large. What's the diameter of the completed bezel above?


38.5mm


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

randy check your email =D


----------



## mrs1986 (Sep 23, 2010)

I would like to know something if someone can give me a hand.

I was looking for a sapphire crystal for the 8926OB, but it must have the cyclop, is what I like most about this watches.

And the other question is, did anyone ever drilled holes in the lugs of the watch? Something like the submariners that didn't come with solid end links had.

Any help is appreciated, I have an Invicta 8926OB coming and a green insert for 16800, this insert looks really good and I'm a big fan of the LV Rolex, BUT if I can't get some help on getting some lug holes in the watch I'm probably using it with the black insert...

Thanks a lot!

BTW, there are some great mods here!


----------



## mrs1986 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dalll said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry to be annoying, but what you used in your 8926s is what I'm looking for, a sapphire crystal with cyclops. Can you point me in the right direction to get one?? If you have an ebay seller or link a lot better as I'm not from US and probably many of the stores won't sell to international buyers :/

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Flat round sapphire.2.5MM Flat Round Sapphire Crystal

Then you will need...

Date Magnifer

Then...
Watch Crystal Glue UV Crystal Clear Ultraviolet Glass Adhesives - Watch Crystal Tools | Esslinger & Co


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Not seeing anything there..



Uberyk said:


> randy check your email =D


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Randy, 

One of these days I'm going throw my 8926OB along with a note in a padded mailer with your address. The note will just read, "Surprise me and bill me when its ready".


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sounds fun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs1986 (Sep 23, 2010)

rbesass said:


> Flat round sapphire.2.5MM Flat Round Sapphire Crystal
> 
> Then you will need...
> 
> ...


Hey! Thanks a lot!

Can you help me with sizes?? And I need a gasket for it?

Sorry, but I'm not from US, and I should buy everything needed at once, if not will be very expensive at customs :/

Thanks!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok question for all you 8926 modders out there.

Building a project and want a domed crystal - think Rolex 1680 Red Submariner style.

I do not want the super high crazy dome (see image):









What I do want is this dome:









I've read this whole forum and I have a day job, so please don't say 'use the search function....' (LOL).....

Where is a good source for this?

It's a 'brand new last year' 8926OB, so I'm assuming that's probably a 29.5mm or 30.0mm size. I need that and a gasket. Acrylic only.

Thanks in advance.

David


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

rbesass said:


> Flat round sapphire.2.5MM Flat Round Sapphire Crystal
> 
> Then you will need...
> 
> ...


Just wondering, do you need to replace the crystal to get that magnification or will the cyclops you posted work as well worn the regular mineral crystal?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok question for all you 8926 modders out there.
> 
> Building a project and want a domed crystal - think Rolex 1680 Red Submariner style.
> 
> ...


I have done Acrylic crystals both with and without a gasket, depending on what crystal you buy.

Without a gasket you can use the Stella WAN Neptune crystals. Use a crystal up to .10mm larger than the opening using a crystal lift to install.
Stella "WAN" Neptune Skin-Diver Plastic Watch Crystals, White Tension Ring

I would recommend using a gasket with other Acrylics like the GS PHD or Stella WEC (or whatever other profile you like the best) I pick the size the same way, around .10mm larger than the opening. Any larger and you will have an almost impossible time compressing it into the opening. 
ROUND PLASTIC WATCH CRYSTALS

They're cheap, so by several and experiment with what looks best for your project.


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

Is there anyone I can send my watch cases to to have the crown guards removed as well as the invicta logo on the side for a fee? I have 3 cases I want to mod but do not have the appropriate tools to do so and am weighing whether or not I want to buy a Dremel(or similar rotary tool) to do it myself.

The cost of 3 dials/hands/inserts plus a dremel kit is adding up and I cant take that invicta logo on the side much longer.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

The Dremel will probably be the same price as paying someone to debrand 3 cases.


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

idvsego said:


> The Dremel will probably be the same price as paying someone to debrand 3 cases.


I was thinking that, ill most likely go the dremel route once I find one on sale.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Hayman19 said:


> I was thinking that, ill most likely go the dremel route once I find one on sale.


If you just need it for this, you don't need a big kit. Just get the basic and some grinding bits. I use my Dremel for not her stuff all the time so it is a more useful way to spend the money. Careful with grinding the case with one though. Easy to get what I call hot spots... Uneven grinding from varying pressure. Hand filing is the safe way.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hayman19 said:


> I was thinking that, ill most likely go the dremel route once I find one on sale.


Got one from amazon for 20 dollars on a special. Keep looking you will find something for a good price

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I have been using something like these: https://www.dremel.com/en-us/Tools/Pages/CategoryProducts.aspx?catid=2094
with an attachment like this: https://www.dremel.com/en-us/Accessories/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=MM14
and the 60/120/240 grit sandpapers to sand off the Invicta on the case side.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

rbesass said:


> 38.5mm


Sounds perfect. I think it's time to build myself a smaller sub!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> If you just need it for this, you don't need a big kit. Just get the basic and some grinding bits. I use my Dremel for not her stuff all the time so it is a more useful way to spend the money. Careful with grinding the case with one though. Easy to get what I call hot spots... Uneven grinding from varying pressure. Hand filing is the safe way.


Personally, I find hand filing gives the best and most even results. And all you need for that is a Bastard file, a bench vise, a couple of wood blocks, and a little time.



















After you get the rough shape you are going for, use progressively finer grits of sandpaper to remove the deep scratches from the file. Go from 220 and work your way up to 1500, and then finish with a metal polish.



















Works like a charm. No Dremel tool necessary. However, a Dremel does come in handy for the final polishing, but a 520 polishing bit and small battery operated one are all you need for that.



















Sent via the grapevine


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

That is the method I plan on using for my next one


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I can do it. PM me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I can do it. PM me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^

Yeah, this.

Randy does wonderful work. If your not interested in doing it yourself, he is a great resource.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Ive been using bench drill press with drum sander. Nice and smooth, no hot spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

hwa said:


> Ive been using bench drill press with drum sander. Nice and smooth, no hot spots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great option if you have it. Using the case to apply the pressure is easier to manage than using the tool.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

i used to have a floor model, 17", but now it's this little WEN 4208 thing i picked up for this purpose (and others, of course).


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

$100 on amazon. That isn't bad


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

mrs1986 said:


> Sorry to be annoying, but what you used in your 8926s is what I'm looking for, a sapphire crystal with cyclops. Can you point me in the right direction to get one?? If you have an ebay seller or link a lot better as I'm not from US and probably many of the stores won't sell to international buyers :/
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hello,

Bought at Jules Borel website. About 2 or 3 years ago... 
Since mine is a 8926A (scalloped bezel), I bought the 29.5mm diameter flat sapphire.

Daniel.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Could someone please tell me where to find a bezel insert for the black bay mod? I got one from eBay but it's a little too red. I think the original is more burgundy. 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs1986 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dalll said:


> Hello,
> 
> Bought at Jules Borel website. About 2 or 3 years ago...
> Since mine is a 8926A (scalloped bezel), I bought the 29.5mm diameter flat sapphire.
> ...


Thanks Dalll.

Do you have any more info?? It does not seem to be much options on that web site... Maybe I went to a wrong site?

Thanks.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

idvsego said:


> $100 on amazon. That isn't bad


Sometimes less. Worth looking around. Think i paid $80.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> Could someone please tell me where to find a bezel insert for the black bay mod? I got one from eBay but it's a little too red. I think the original is more burgundy.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Burgundy is big ask. Wholesaleoutlet990 on ebay had reddest i could find. Needs shaving though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> Burgundy is big ask. Wholesaleoutlet990 on ebay had reddest i could find. Needs shaving though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can darken it a bit by baking it in an oven. But I have not seen one yet that was really the deep burgundy of the gen. Baking helps push it in the right direction though.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Hayman19 said:


> I was thinking that, ill most likely go the dremel route once I find one on sale.


You can get a cheap one. I got a 20$ rotary tool from Harbor Freight Tools, 2 cases took about 30 minutes. You can use Dremel bits on it.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

mrs1986 said:


> Thanks Dalll.
> 
> Do you have any more info?? It does not seem to be much options on that web site... Maybe I went to a wrong site?
> 
> Thanks.


The URL I have:
http://www.julesborel.com/

About The crystal... I didn't find my order. But you must look for flat sapphire or something like this.

The item:
(Magnifier)


----------



## mrs1986 (Sep 23, 2010)

Dalll said:


> The URL I have:
> Home
> 
> About The crystal... I didn't find my order. But you must look for flat sapphire or something like this.
> ...


Thanks, at least I will score one good order 

I guess the 30mm should work... And btw, 3.0mm height??


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, I kept looking and finding dremel kits for $100cad but realized I didnt need something that robust. I ended up on amazon and getting a Wen 2305 rotary tool for $33cad that had some pretty good reviews. The reviews did mention that the bits were terrible so I picked up a small dremel polishing set and will go to my local hardware store and pick up some bastard files. Ill spend roughly $50cad when its all said and done and have a rotary tool that may come in handy in the future for probably less than the cost of having someone do it for me.

rbesass, I will be sending you a PM shortly about your coin edge bezels, I have 3 of these invictas and those bezels you do look bloody fantastic.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You could always set your cars cruise control to about 20mph, and then just hold the edge of the case against the pavement. Might be better to get a friend to drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> You could always set your cars cruise control to about 20mph, and then just hold the edge of the case against the pavement. Might be better to get a friend to drive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


with a couple of lengths of pvc and a couple of clamps you could probably debrand and deguard 50 at a time.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The stock crystals are 2.5mm thick. No reason you could not use 3mm though. Invicta has used 29.5 mm and 30 mm at different times, so measuring yours would be a good idea before ordering.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Ive used 3.0 and even 3.5. All have their appeal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I am trying to build some eBay and watch recon alerts and looking for assistance. We all know the 8926 is the main invicta for modding but there are various variants that work too, both quartz and auto. 8928, 8932, etc. Obviously quartz modding is more limited but the cases are the same. 

So my request, please post model hunters that you know as having some interchangeable parts as the 8926.if you could quote this post so I get notified it would be appreciated.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I am trying to build some eBay and watch recon alerts and looking for assistance. We all know the 8926 is the main invicta for modding but there are various variants that work too, both quartz and auto. 8928, 8932, etc. Obviously quartz modding is more limited but the cases are the same.
> 
> So my request, please post model hunters that you know as having some interchangeable parts as the 8926.if you could quote this post so I get notified it would be appreciated.


These are all the Invicta 8926 variants that I am currently aware of, but I am sure there are others. These are all automatics, no quartz.

8926 & Variants:
8926OB 9094 12167 16131
17045 17044 17043 17042 17041 17040 17039 8927 8928OB 8929 8930 9403 9403SYB 9404 9404SYB 19272 ILE8926OBA

By the way, the SYB suffix on some of the model numbers I understand means Strong Yellow Box.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I have a 8926ob and a 16131. 16131 case's sides are a bit thicker (on the right)


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone have a movement for sale? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

what are you trying to find? A number of us have found it cheaper, ultimately, to source a new invicta for about $60, rather than to spend $45 on a movement.



Campbelloni said:


> Does anyone have a movement for sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

hwa said:


> what are you trying to find? A number of us have found it cheaper, ultimately, to source a new invicta for about $60, rather than to spend $45 on a movement.


It's just for a project. I've got a case that looks to be a good match for an 8926 movement. It's currently got a Chinese movement in it, but I'd rather change it for a recognised brand that has mods available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> It's just for a project. I've got a case that looks to be a good match for an 8926 movement. It's currently got a Chinese movement in it, but I'd rather change it for a recognised brand that has mods available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get an 7S26 movement, or even by a seiko 5 with the crown at 3, it will be much cheaper. But no hack or hand winding

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I am looking to mod my Invicta with a white dial with decent lume. Any leads/links for me?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

sunny27 said:


> I am looking to mod my Invicta with a white dial with decent lume. Any leads/links for me?


Dagaz has nice white dials, have a look there

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> Does anyone have a movement for sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Star time supply sells the nh35 movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

sunny27 said:


> I am looking to mod my Invicta with a white dial with decent lume. Any leads/links for me?


Jelliotz makes some great white dials. Check out the BSHT thread for pics, and he may make you one. It's definitely worth the cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

kcoops said:


> Jelliotz makes some great white dials. Check out the BSHT thread for pics, and he may make you one. It's definitely worth the cost.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya' mean this: 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

That is nice


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

hwa said:


> Ya' mean this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Dagaz has nice white dials, have a look there
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


They got rid of a lot of stuff - like lots of stuff.

David


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

hwa said:


> Ya' mean this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where the hell can I buy such dials? They look amazing!! How's the lume on these dials?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Mike.Martins said:


> Where the hell can I buy such dials? They look amazing!! How's the lume on these dials?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have to contact Jelliotz, and they are brilliant with great lume. I'm not that lucky to have the white one, but I have a gilt one and it is gorgeous.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The white ones were a custom build for me, based on a collaboration. I cannot tell you how great the Hydro is IRL. Even better than in pics. The twin, a 3-6-9, is in justadad's hands. 

For those who love it, you have the option of the forthcoming NTH Santa Cruz. Check it out; at preorder pricing it should be a super deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Estilo (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone else find the rehaut too unsightly tall on the 8926?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

You can take care of that with a magnifying crystal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Question about gold plated bezel assembly... They are just plated right? So if you grind it down for the rbesass treatment it would be silver?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

^^^^^That is Correct^^^^^


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> They got rid of a lot of stuff - like lots of stuff.
> 
> David


Wow! After reading your post I went to the Dagaz site...I see what you mean. The selection is way down. Hope that is not a sign of trouble brewing. I would miss them...they have ( or at least did have) a good selection of parts.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> Wow! After reading your post I went to the Dagaz site...I see what you mean. The selection is way down. Hope that is not a sign of trouble brewing. I would miss them...they have ( or at least did have) a good selection of parts.


HOPEFULLY it is streamlining - and if there are problems I hope they get resolved. Such a good site and a great group of people.

David


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

People actually mod Invicta ? Wow never realized that. Is it because they are cheap so if things go wrong, not much is lost ? Just curious, not trying to be derogatory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

It seems to me not much has dropped product-wise there in the last 10 months or so (when I started looking). Dagaz has added new dials since then, and new hand sets. He is changing over to a new lume mix on the hands as stock runs out. I have not seen any rumors of difficulties in F71, so I wouldn't worry at this point.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

No need to worry about being derogatory, just browse back through the last 320 pages and see what's been done with those Invictas. Combination of easily obtainable, very affordable, stainless case of reasonable size, and workhorse NH35 movement. Dials easy to source, hands easy to source, and bezel inserts easy enough to source.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

ddavidsonmd said:


> People actually mod Invicta ? Wow never realized that. Is it because they are cheap so if things go wrong, not much is lost ? Just curious, not trying to be derogatory.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and yes. They are cheap to buy, but not cheap of quality. They are a great watch to cut your modding teeth on. The have a solid stainless steel case, and a great Seiko made NH35A movement. There are lots of dial and hand options available, so one can be made into just about any sub style dive watch one desires. And at only $90 for an 8926 new on Amazon.com, (and a lot less on sale) I think it's safe to say their bang-for-the-buck dial goes to 11. 'Nuf said.

T minus 2...

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I think if some of us hadn't snapped up all the 9094s at $60 a couple months back, they'd still be that cheap! WUS as the market-driver!



LifeTrekker said:


> Yes and yes. They are cheap to buy, but not cheap of quality. They are a great watch to cut your modding teeth on. The have a solid stainless steel case, and a great Seiko made NH35A movement. There are lots of dial and hand options available, so one can be made into just about any sub style dive watch one desires. And at only $90 for an 8926 new on Amazon.com, (and a lot less on sale) I think it's safe to say their bang-for-the-buck dial goes to 11. 'Nuf said.
> 
> T minus 2...
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Just wanted to find out what kind of Dremel tool are you guys using to remove the "Invicta" logo etched on the side of the case. Looking to purchase a Dremel 3000 or 4000 to carry out my mod.

Thanks!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Either would be fine


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

just be careful with the dremel. likes to bite into the case and leave burnish marks. drill press with sanding drum works better, where you move the metal over the machine, not vice versa. Others like to use a hand file. I've done it all three ways, and prefer the sanding drum in drill press, with the dremel just for final polish. good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

And there are some very reasonably priced drill presses floating around. Go back a couple of pages for a specific recommendation. I am looking at a craftsman that hovers around $100


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I bought the WEN. Its fine for the use. Not the 17" Jet i sold last year, but sufficient for this purpose. :Facepalm:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

flamingrabbit said:


> Wow! After reading your post I went to the Dagaz site...I see what you mean. The selection is way down. Hope that is not a sign of trouble brewing. I would miss them...they have ( or at least did have) a good selection of parts.


I had no idea they were having some sort of sale so I missed it. That sorta sucks but what sucks more is that a lot of the parts that I was eyeing are now gone... I hope its just a restocking issue...


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

hwa said:


> I think if some of us hadn't snapped up all the 9094s at $60 a couple months back, they'd still be that cheap! WUS as the market-driver!


Pretty sure Randy affects the market by himself :-d


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

hwa said:


> just be careful with the dremel. likes to bite into the case and leave burnish marks. drill press with sanding drum works better, where you move the metal over the machine, not vice versa. Others like to use a hand file. I've done it all three ways, and prefer the sanding drum in drill press, with the dremel just for final polish. good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





idvsego said:


> Either would be fine





idvsego said:


> And there are some very reasonably priced drill presses floating around. Go back a couple of pages for a specific recommendation. I am looking at a craftsman that hovers around $100





hwa said:


> I bought the WEN. Its fine for the use. Not the 17" Jet i sold last year, but sufficient for this purpose. :Facepalm:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for the advice bros! Will keep you all updated


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Here's mine: Miyota 8926ob. de-branded, crown guards removed. Crown is from TC - the 7mm. Hands/dial from Ken's shop. Insert from an "untested" eBay store, but fit and finish is similar to the rolesyshop ones (no filing required). PHD acrylic crystal. 

Going for sort of a milsub / explorer mashup, but probably going to swap in a bond dial sooner or later. This watch came stock with a (by my digital caliper) 30.4mm mineral crystal. I matched that size with the PHD - should have gone a tiny bit bigger. Crystal is currently installed with cement, but I'll pull it out and try one size larger sooner or later

Can't decide between the leather strap and the NATO - thoughts?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ddavidsonmd said:


> People actually mod Invicta ? Wow never realized that. Is it because they are cheap so if things go wrong, not much is lost ? Just curious, not trying to be derogatory.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The case is decent, sized right for many mods, lots of aftermarket support, and uses a great Seiko NH35A movement. You're yanking out the garbage dial and hands that fall off and cause issues, and usually replacing the average crystal, so yeah, it's a great base watch to start with.

I picked up an 8926OB on mega sale on Amazon for $29.....as the cheapest part of my mod.

Very accurate watch movement.

Honestly you asked a great question. I look at it like buying an old VW Beetle to perform awesome mods to. It works in stock form, but so many people want a super awesome modded vehicle and it's the perfect platform to mess with without breaking the bank.

David


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

and if anyone is looking for the red triangle bezel on the cheap, here's where I got mine for $20: New Black with Red Marker Bezel Insert for Rolex Submariner 16800 | eBay


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

blitzoid said:


> and if anyone is looking for the red triangle bezel on the cheap, here's where I got mine for $20: New Black with Red Marker Bezel Insert for Rolex Submariner 16800 | eBay


Will that fit the 8926OB cleanly? Without modification?

David


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Yes - dropped right in on mine. For what it's worth, I found that the Rolesyshop ones, and the one I linked, drop in great, but I've had to modify (and i'm not great at it) the ones from Wholesaleoutlet990 - the OD on those are a bit too big. 

However, I have an older miyota model (I don't think they changed the insert size, ever) so YMMV.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Got it all back together but the movement is a little off center. It is pushed a little bit towards the crown. Fine enough for my use for now though.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> I had no idea they were having some sort of sale so I missed it. That sorta sucks but what sucks more is that a lot of the parts that I was eyeing are now gone... I hope its just a restocking issue...


Yeah, me too. I've noticed all of the individual second hands and hour/minute hand sets have disappeared. Looks like only the full hand sets are now available. Dials still seem to be well represented so that's good.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> Yeah, me too. I've noticed all of the individual second hands and hour/minute hand sets have disappeared. Looks like only the full hand sets are now available. Dials still seem to be well represented so that's good.


Just ordered the hands' sets I was eyeing, planning the projects for the summer but I don't want to wait and find them all sold out!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Waiting for a new 8926OB case for this NH35 courtesy of Biltzoid.










I want to change the dial. Any suggestions? I was thinking this one from Dagaz.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I always kind of liked that one. I have also been debating between the seventies, apocalypse, or etanche for like... A year now I think.


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

rbesass said:


>


excellent! i'm thinking of doing an orange ocean as well.

where did you get the bezel insert? does it fit without sanding down the interior or exterior?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Alpha watch. It is too big and needs to be made smaller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi guys. sorry to thread hijack- but do you know any dials that would fit a DG2813 movement? or does it not matter as long as it's the same diameter?

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

YungHorologist said:


> Hi guys. sorry to thread hijack- but do you know any dials that would fit a DG2813 movement? or does it not matter as long as it's the same diameter?
> 
> Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


Raffles time has a lot dials that will fit DG2813 perfectly. Also you can use Dagaz and Yobokies dials but cutting off the dial feet and glue it to the movement you might need to shave it a very little, it depends on the case.But probably for those the date will not align so opt for non date ones.
In this example I used Yobokies dial and I shaved it down to fit in TC V3 case which takes 28mm dials so shaved it from 28.5 to 28mm
Hope that helps.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Raffles time has a lot dials that will fit DG2813 perfectly. Also you can use Dagaz and Yobokies dials but cutting off the dial feet and glue it to the movement you might need to shave it a very little, it depends on the case.But probably for those the date will not align so opt for non date ones.
> In this example I used Yobokies dial and I shaved it down to fit in TC V3 case which takes 28mm dials so shaved it from 28.5 to 28mm
> Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


that helps A LOT. thank you VERY much! I bought a Zieger Sub homage off eBay, which I plan on making into a twisted tudor- ish creation. this'll be my first mod, then hopefully I'll move on to servicing my own cheaper watches.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

YungHorologist said:


> that helps A LOT. thank you VERY much! I bought a Zieger Sub homage off eBay, which I plan on making into a twisted tudor- ish creation. this'll be my first mod, then hopefully I'll move on to servicing my own cheaper watches.
> 
> Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


Good luck my friend. Post pics when you are done or during the process.
Pics or it never happened 
In fact the watch I posted above was my very first mod, excluding few hands' exchanges earlier

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

yes, please do post any pics.

did a quick search went to ofrei's site to get rough measurements of the dg2813 movement (stated on zieger watches off the bay):
Chinese Made Mechanical Watch Movements

ligne: 11.5
height: 5.45

so it seems that there's room for the nh35a, height-wise, but is a 12 ligne so diameter may be too large for the zieger case (would be great if the case was stainless steel).


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a Zieger. The case is plated metal. I do not believe it is stainless. It is a very cheap watch. Mine keeps excellent time but feels extremely cheesy. The only reason I still have it is because it isn't worth selling. The back is very hard to get off. None of my Rolex case back openers fit and if you can get it to turn it will bind. I was going to mod mine but I decided it was not worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

jzoo said:


> It seems to me not much has dropped product-wise there in the last 10 months or so (when I started looking). Dagaz has added new dials since then, and new hand sets. He is changing over to a new lume mix on the hands as stock runs out. I have not seen any rumors of difficulties in F71, so I wouldn't worry at this point.


I too hope that this is just the case... We still have a pending BSHT dial project to complete with them


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

ok, thanks for the information. is there a good source for cases? some of the dg movements have terrible documentation (like the DG3804b). my queue is currently gmt then ocean.

does anyone know if there are dials that come ready to accept the 24-hr for the dg3804b movement?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

mouseandcat said:


> ok, thanks for the information. is there a good source for cases? some of the dg movements have terrible documentation (like the DG3804b). my queue is currently gmt then ocean.
> 
> does anyone know if there are dials that come ready to accept the 24-hr for the dg3804b movement?


No sources for Invicta cases by themselves. You can keep an eye out on ebay for a Miyota powered Invicta with a dead movement of you want to make a GMT with the DG3804b. If it does not have to be Invicta, then the Tiger Concept watches have a good reputation, and some of those are offered case only. As far as I know, the only difference between a dial for the DG3804b and the Miyota 8215 is that the hole in the middle is a little larger to clear the 24hr pinion. Yes, at least one seller offers some labeled specifically for the DG3804B. You can search "DG Dial" in eBay to get some ideas.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Greetings all:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

jzoo said:


> No sources for Invicta cases by themselves. You can keep an eye out on ebay for a Miyota powered Invicta with a dead movement of you want to make a GMT with the DG3804b. If it does not have to be Invicta, then the Tiger Concept watches have a good reputation, and some of those are offered case only. As far as I know, the only difference between a dial for the DG3804b and the Miyota 8215 is that the hole in the middle is a little larger to clear the 24hr pinion. Yes, at least one seller offers some labeled specifically for the DG3804B. You can search "DG Dial" in eBay to get some ideas.


jz thanks for the heads up. i'll poke around in the bay. i may try my hand and seeing if i can drill out a larger hole. i dont' have a drill press so the necessary precision and accuracy may be hard to achieve but i can do a few test runs first. or if i don't want to risk it on a nicer dial, i'll just have to buy one that'll fit the dg3804b.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

mouseandcat said:


> yes, please do post any pics.
> 
> did a quick search went to ofrei's site to get rough measurements of the dg2813 movement (stated on zieger watches off the bay):
> Chinese Made Mechanical Watch Movements
> ...


the website said it was stainless, so despite what the guy posted below you, I'm hoping it's not absolute garbage. I just got it so that I don't screw up a more expensive watch. I'll probably just keep the DG 2813 in it since I already bookmarked all the parts that fit that movement. what I'd really like to know, if anyone has it, is the diameter of the dial. I'm trying to find one that isn't COMPLETELY sterile (yuck), so I am looking at Dagaz parts. the only trouble with that is most of his dials have a date window, which I'm afraid won't line up with the date wheel on the watch I ordered.

but like I said, if the Zieger feels chinzy, I'm counting on myself making it feel better. my plan is to trash the bracelet and get a nice leather strap for it, and I'm going to try to do all the mods in a few days' span, so I only have to open it up once.

I'll defiantly post a lot here, probably panicked, probably because I broke something somehow.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

While waiting for the hands and dial to show up, I started my mods. I sanded down the case to remove the branding and took off the Cyclops. I got a little carried away with my propane torch and I discolored the bezel a bit. I decided to roll with it, using a welding glove I got a nice consistent root beer color on my bezel now. It's strange, but I like it.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

stamonkey said:


> I decided to roll with it, using a welding glove I got a nice consistent root beer color on my bezel now. It's strange, but I like it.


Dagaz has a brown dial...


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Just ordered these for an 8926 and a 0420 that I plan on swapping from case to case as the mood strikes.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

YungHorologist said:


> the website said it was stainless, so despite what the guy posted below you, I'm hoping it's not absolute garbage. I just got it so that I don't screw up a more expensive watch. I'll probably just keep the DG 2813 in it since I already bookmarked all the parts that fit that movement. what I'd really like to know, if anyone has it, is the diameter of the dial. I'm trying to find one that isn't COMPLETELY sterile (yuck), so I am looking at Dagaz parts. the only trouble with that is most of his dials have a date window, which I'm afraid won't line up with the date wheel on the watch I ordered.
> 
> but like I said, if the Zieger feels chinzy, I'm counting on myself making it feel better. my plan is to trash the bracelet and get a nice leather strap for it, and I'm going to try to do all the mods in a few days' span, so I only have to open it up once.
> 
> ...


Like rbesass said, it is not a stainless case. If you decide to brush it to lessen the shiny chrome plating look, go very light or you'll go right through it and expose the base metal which is a goldish color. Also, in my experience these Chinese DG Type movements do not use the same hands size as a real DG, I can look them up for you but I've never seen them available anywhere so you might want to pick the style you like when you order the watch. And definitely get a no date dial, I've never been able to get one to match. Any of the usual 28.5 or 29mm should fit the case in my experience.

Hope that helps!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

In collaboration (via email) with my mentor, we decided to do a homage to the famous Seiko diver, SKX007 / 009.
The starting point is always the same 8926OB.
The watch had already used for other mod, so already lifted the brand, the same sapphire crystal form Dagaz, bezel for Vostok to which I rework the inside diameter, and finally glued with Hypo-Cement.

The first step:
- NH36 movement with black day wheel
- dial, hour and minute hands original Seiko parts
- second hand from Dagaz
- bezel insert from ebay









The second step, Leemorgans idea that has provided me with aged parts:
- 009 dial and bezel insert, and second hand
- plounger hour and minutes hands

































Francesco, thank you very much:


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

120 said:


> Like rbesass said, it is not a stainless case. If you decide to brush it to lessen the shiny chrome plating look, go very light or you'll go right through it and expose the base metal which is a goldish color. Also, in my experience these Chinese DG Type movements do not use the same hands size as a real DG, I can look them up for you but I've never seen them available anywhere so you might want to pick the style you like when you order the watch. And definitely get a no date dial, I've never been able to get one to match. Any of the usual 28.5 or 29mm should fit the case in my experience.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


thanks for the info. I'll probably order the hands anyway, if they fit they fit, if they don't they don't. I don't think the fake stainless case will really matter to me. the only thing I'm really concerned about is parts fitting and and timekeeping.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

120 said:


> Greetings all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I like that dial and hand combo. Matter of fact I was thinking of doing one just about like that.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Dagaz has a brown dial...


Unfortunately, I ordered a British racing green dial from Dagaz along some white hands. Hopefully the green with match the brown, if not I guess I'll buy an insert.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

stamonkey said:


> jzoo said:
> 
> 
> > Dagaz has a brown dial...
> ...


Chances are good you'll find another 8926 too. Not many of us have just one.


----------



## david78 (Jun 26, 2011)

* Invicta 9404 - Amazon
* Stock white dial
* Planet Ocean hand set with orange tip - Yobokies
* Magnifying Mineral Crystal 29.5 X 3.0 - Esslinger & Co‎
* Black Planet Ocean bezel insert - Alpha Watch
* 20mm Strap - Crown and Buckle


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello!! Just wanted to ask how did you remove the branding?

Dremel + Sand Paper?

Read somewhere that Dremel + red Scotch Brite + green Scotch Brite will do the trick as well?

Thanks!



stamonkey said:


> While waiting for the hands and dial to show up, I started my mods. I sanded down the case to remove the branding and took off the Cyclops. I got a little carried away with my propane torch and I discolored the bezel a bit. I decided to roll with it, using a welding glove I got a nice consistent root beer color on my bezel now. It's strange, but I like it.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Hello!! Just wanted to ask how did you remove the branding?
> 
> Dremel + Sand Paper?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I used a Dremel and started with some 150 grit sandpaper and worked my way up from there.

Easy does it with the Dremel, it makes quick work of the engraving.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Chances are good you'll find another 8926 too. Not many of us have just one.


Maybe, I wish the 8926 was just a touch larger. I'm not a fan of huge watches, but a 41-42mm size is ideal for me.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

stamonkey said:


> Maybe, I wish the 8926 was just a touch larger. I'm not a fan of huge watches, but a 41-42mm size is ideal for me.


Seiko's SNZH series has a nice vintage diver look in a 42mm case. Not subbish, but nice in their own right. Can be modded with the same dials and hands as the 8926. And nothing to grind off the case.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

stamonkey said:


> Maybe, I wish the 8926 was just a touch larger. I'm not a fan of huge watches, but a 41-42mm size is ideal for me.


The pro divers are bigger I think 43mm. Look them up

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Hello!! Just wanted to ask how did you remove the branding?
> 
> Dremel + Sand Paper?
> 
> ...


Take a look at this website by WUS member Svorkoetter. It has a great tutorial on how to mod an 8926, including the removal of the case logo and crown guards. It's the technique that I use, and it works very well.

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Yeah, me too. I've noticed all of the individual second hands and hour/minute hand sets have disappeared. Looks like only the full hand sets are now available. Dials still seem to be well represented so that's good.


Looks like everything is still there, but the link at the top of the page is gone. If you search for "Second Hand" or "Hands" it looks like they all show up.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Looks like everything is still there, but the link at the top of the page is gone. If you search for "Second Hand" or "Hands" it looks like they all show up.


Ah...you are right. Glad you pointed that out. But I wonder why the links were removed.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Seiko's SNZH series has a nice vintage diver look in a 42mm case. Not subbish, but nice in their own right. Can be modded with the same dials and hands as the 8926. And nothing to grind off the case.


I don't have a snzh, but my skx007 spends a lot of time on my wrist. For me, it's almost the perfect size.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Good chance they just removed the links because it is easier than pulling all of the pages from the host.


----------



## Beau_777 (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone have a tip on finding (or making) a replacement bezel retaining wire? Buggered one up on a one of my 8926 projects. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Beau_777 said:


> Anyone have a tip on finding (or making) a replacement bezel retaining wire? Buggered one up on a one of my 8926 projects.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Although I haven't made a new bezel retaining wire, I have made a new click spring, and it should be pretty easy I would think.

Start off by measuring your buggered up bezel retaining wire, and then head down to a well stocked local hobby shop. Ask where their piano wire is, and buy some of the correct diameter, or as close to it as you can get. Then measure, cut, and bend to the proper shape.

BTW, a hobby shop that specializes in RC airplanes is probably your best bet to find a good selection of piano wire.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Bending to the correct shape was tougher than it sounded for me. I never got it right


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Bending to the correct shape was tougher than it sounded for me. I never got it right


Easy? Not necessarily. Possible? Yes. And patience helps a bit too. The good news is a piece of music wire costs only a few dollars and is generally 36 inches long, so one would have more than enough to make a few mistakes while learning.

Sent via the grapevine


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't remember when was the last time I posted here.

I had some spare parts and wanted to do something different. Got inspiration from the upcoming Tudor Black Bay Bronze.

Decided to keep the crown guards to give it a retro feel from the old snowflake case. It needs a little more loving, but I'm happy with my new beater.




























"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow Me on IG: 
https://www.instagram.com/el_geek/


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks a million! Trying to see if I can do it without a drill press.



hwa said:


> just be careful with the dremel. likes to bite into the case and leave burnish marks. drill press with sanding drum works better, where you move the metal over the machine, not vice versa. Others like to use a hand file. I've done it all three ways, and prefer the sanding drum in drill press, with the dremel just for final polish. good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





idvsego said:


> Either would be fine





idvsego said:


> And there are some very reasonably priced drill presses floating around. Go back a couple of pages for a specific recommendation. I am looking at a craftsman that hovers around $100





hwa said:


> I bought the WEN. Its fine for the use. Not the 17" Jet i sold last year, but sufficient for this purpose. :Facepalm:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





LifeTrekker said:


> Take a look at this website by WUS member Svorkoetter. It has a great tutorial on how to mod an 8926, including the removal of the case logo and crown guards. It's the technique that I use, and it works very well.
> 
> http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html
> 
> Sent via the grapevine


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

has anyone ever seen cathedral hands for a miyota/DG movement for sale on the web?


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

8926
Dagaz 'Helo' dial, Dagaz 'Autodive Vintage' hands, Dome crystal from Esslinger, CincyStrapWorks 'Boomer' Nato.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> 8926
> Dagaz 'Helo' dial, Dagaz 'Autodive Vintage' hands, Dome crystal from Esslinger, CincyStrapWorks 'Boomer' Nato.


This, I really like. Breaking away fromt he typical mod variants and still looking very good.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

idvsego said:


> has anyone ever seen cathedral hands for a miyota/DG movement for sale on the web?


I haven't seen to many sets of any type for the Miyota/DG Movement. 
What I do is purchase 0.90/1.50 sets and broach the minute hand to 1.0.
You can find an inexpensive set of Broaches for less than $15.
Otto Frei has the hands you are looking for for $4.00.

Luminous Hands Hole Sizes: Minute 0.90 Hour 1.50 mm


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> I haven't seen to many sets of any type for the Miyota/DG Movement.
> What I do is purchase 0.90/1.50 sets and broach the minute hand to 1.0.
> You can find an inexpensive set of Broaches for less than $15.
> Otto Frei has the hands you are looking for for $4.00.
> ...


For that price I might try it. Off to search for some how to videos.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> 8926
> Dagaz 'Helo' dial, Dagaz 'Autodive Vintage' hands, Dome crystal from Esslinger, CincyStrapWorks 'Boomer' Nato.


Would you PM me the dome part # please?

David


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> I haven't seen to many sets of any type for the Miyota/DG Movement.
> What I do is purchase 0.90/1.50 sets and broach the minute hand to 1.0.
> You can find an inexpensive set of Broaches for less than $15.
> Otto Frei has the hands you are looking for for $4.00.
> ...


Raffles Time has lots of DG/Miyota-compatible hands, multiple styles/lume colors.


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Can anyone please post a link to a compatible pepsi bezel insert?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

sunny27 said:


> Can anyone please post a link to a compatible pepsi bezel insert?


Search for 16610 and 16800 bezel inserts on Ebay. There should be at least one seller with a Pepsi listed, and most of them fit the Invicta bezel with slight or no modification.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

blitzoid said:


> Raffles Time has lots of DG/Miyota-compatible hands, multiple styles/lume colors.


I have ordered from there before a couple of times and had some issues. Was hoping for another source. For my immediate need, he has no cathedral hands, just standard merc


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> 8926
> Dagaz 'Helo' dial, Dagaz 'Autodive Vintage' hands, Dome crystal from Esslinger, CincyStrapWorks 'Boomer' Nato.


this is sexy.

Sent wearing a watch that's probably cheaper than a tank of gas.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> Would you PM me the dome part # please?


PM sent.

For everybody else, it was Esslinger 201520 30.0mm found here - Waterproof Watch Crystal Domed


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

hey guys- me again. I got the Zieger Sub in the mail after just a week from China!









they even included a LUXURIOUS cardboard box for the watch. covered in a ton of bubble wrap, displayed on Styrofoam, with a "warranty card" (read: waste of paper).









dial and case seems really nice, actually. no screw down crown like on the ad. nice sweep in the second hand. only bad thing is the bezel. it's trash. I want to replace the whole assembly.

do you guys know any ways to get rid of bezel play (short of gluing it down, which I might)???

hand winding actually feels pretty good. the caseback came off with my fingers, pretty easy but also concerning. movement looks clean, rotor moves freely. date and time setting actually feels better than my 8929. bezel markings look horrible. the font is nothing short of disgusting. I just threw out the bracelet. it's not good. nice leather one on the way.

















I have a tiger concept snowflake dial, milsub hands, and a nice strap on the way. maybe I'll order a new bezel insert as well.
this being said, I have questions.

again, what can be done about the bezel? there's just too much play. it's not a deal breaker, but if I can do something, I will. how can I replace bezel insert?

how do I remove the Cyclops? lighter and a small screwdriver? how should I go about this?

thanks so much guys. this is my first mod, so I am learning.

- Nick


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

For the bezel, you could try running a fine fishing line inside of it. Closes the gap a little. Never done it myself, just read where somebody did. 

Cyclops... Try the heat but beware it may Crack the crystal


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

idvsego said:


> For the bezel, you could try running a fine fishing line inside of it. Closes the gap a little. Never done it myself, just read where somebody did.
> 
> Cyclops... Try the heat but beware it may Crack the crystal


any better way to remove the Cyclops then?

- Nick


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

You can try heating the bezel insert with a hair dryer to soften the adhesive. Then try working an Xacto knife or double-edged razor blade between the crystal and the insert. Once it is started, you should be able to work your way around and pop the insert free.

Once the bezel insert is out, it wouldn't hurt to measure the crystal diameter before trying to remove the cyclops, just in case the crystal breaks.


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

jzoo said:


> You can try heating the bezel insert with a hair dryer to soften the adhesive. Then try working an Xacto knife or double-edged razor blade between the crystal and the insert. Once it is started, you should be able to work your way around and pop the insert free.
> 
> Once the bezel insert is out, it wouldn't hurt to measure the crystal diameter before trying to remove the cyclops, just in case the crystal breaks.


Crystal did crack, I'm gonna use this watch as a practice run for the next watch. note: torch lighters are not great on watch crystals.

- Nick


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

It worked on my invicta but I suspect all crystals aren't alike. If you search for "invicta cyclops removal" I am willing to bet you would find a few methods.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

My "Non-Homage" GMT:
Invicta 9404
DG3804 Movement (Stem not removed for install)
Esslinger 29.5 x 3 domed Crystal
Tiger Dial
Otto Frei hour and minute Hands (Minute hand broached to fit DG/Miyota movement)
Invicta Second hand (Clipped the wings and colored black)
Insert from Jacobjewelry
Debranded and Crown Guard removed
Original Crown (tapered the inside edge)
Coin Edge Conversion


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

YungHorologist said:


> Crystal did crack, I'm gonna use this watch as a practice run for the next watch. note: torch lighters are not great on watch crystals.
> 
> - Nick


Removing the cyclops with a lighter actually works pretty well, but I find it works better if you remove the crystal from the case first. The secret to lessening the likelihood that it will crack is to heat it very evenly with a torch just until you see a little puff of smoke from the cyclops or until you hear a small snap. That is just the adhesive letting go. The let it cool down on its own. Once it is cool enough to handle, it should come off quite easily. Then just press it back into the case. This of course assumes that you have a crystal press.

Also, as a side note, the bezel insert is a lot easier to remove if the crystal is already out of the case and not in the way.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## YungHorologist (Mar 1, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Removing the cyclops with a lighter actually works pretty well, but I find it works better if you remove the crystal from the case first. The secret to lessening the likelihood that it will crack is to heat it very evenly with a torch just until you see a little puff of smoke from the cyclops or until you hear a small snap. That is just the adhesive letting go. The let it cool down on its own. Once it is cool enough to handle, it should come off quite easily. Then just press it back into the case. This of course assumes that you have a crystal press.
> 
> Also, as a side note, the bezel insert is a lot easier to remove if the crystal is already out of the case and not in the way.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info

- Nick


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> My "Non-Homage" GMT:
> Invicta 9404
> DG3804 Movement


Joe, I have read that if you edit your post and re-upload the photos, they will show up. I would like to see your conversion.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone know the dial size of the Grand Divers?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Joe, I have read that if you edit your post and re-upload the photos, they will show up. I would like to see your conversion.


You should be able to see the photos now, thanks!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

laff79 said:


> Anyone know the dial size of the Grand Divers?


The last I have seen was 47mm.

Oops. Ignore me. I misread. I would guesstimate 40-42mm

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> You should be able to see the photos now, thanks!


I do, and they are great. Nice job


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

laff79 said:


> Anyone know the dial size of the Grand Divers?


Looks to be about 33MM from the pictures. The Green version is $59.99 right now on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Diver-Grand-S...p_n_feature_browse-bin:379300011,p_89:Invicta

Actually may be cheaper through WOW directly with discount coupons. I see 5 of 50 and maybe there's better.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> My "Non-Homage" GMT


Nice work Joe! Do you remember what jacobjewelry gave as the inside diameter for the insert? Thank you.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Nice work Joe! Do you remember what jacobjewelry gave as the inside diameter for the insert? Thank you.


He lists it at 30.75MM


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

If anyone can use some of the uv glue to attach date magnifiers just pm me. I bought some, used it on a couple watches for dad and no longer need it. Just pm.

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## Faranbrygo (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey, Invicta folks.. where can I get links for a pro diver 22mm bracelet? So far, I have only seen the bracelet itself for sale for some 75 dollars. I have a friend(no really) with wrists the size of tree trunks who needs the stock bracelet expanded...


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Contact invicta, they may very well give them to you.

Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Just pulled the trigger on an Invicta 9404 for my first ever mod. Excited much!








Can I just confirm if the the 9404 is actually the same as the 8926, just that it has a white dial?

Planning on shopping for the parts soon and was wondering if it is alright to just search for 8926-compatible parts?

TIA!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on an Invicta 9404 for my first ever mod. Excited much!
> 
> ...


Confirming. This custom MilSub started out as a 9404 and was modded by JZ and I bought it off f29 sales forum.










Have fun with your mod!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Confirming. This custom MilSub started out as a 9404 and was modded by JZ and I bought it off f29 sales forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a million! TBH, your watch inspired me to start off with a 9404  Good looking milsub there!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Now I want to grab one of these to mod


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

A few shots of this BB homage I built before it goes to it's new owner in Singapore -

My model was cooperative, I think she may have actually been a bit amused... 

Scallop edge Invicta, Dagaz dial and hands, eBay insert for 16800, Esslinger magnifying dome crystal.


----------



## B-EZ (Dec 14, 2011)

My first attempt at watch modding...

9404SYB
Dagaz dial and hands
Bezel modded by rbesass 
Bezel insert for 16610 from eBay
wjean mesh bracelet 

There are some imperfections if inspected closely but I learned a lot for the next one.


----------



## stillonthebeach (Apr 11, 2015)

Although my question does not concern an 8926, I thought one of you moders might be able to help me out. I recently bought a Borealis Francis Drake from one of the members here. The luminous dot on the pearl insert was missing. This was clearly obvious in ALL of the photos so there was absolutely no attempt to hide this by the seller and he actually understated the condition of the watch. That being said, I would like to replace that pearl if it is possible without buying and installing a bezel new insert. Can this be done, and if so how. My thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out here.

johnny


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

stillonthebeach said:


> Although my question does not concern an 8926, I thought one of you moders might be able to help me out. I recently bought a Borealis Francis Drake from one of the members here. The luminous dot on the pearl insert was missing. This was clearly obvious in ALL of the photos so there was absolutely no attempt to hide this by the seller and he actually understated the condition of the watch. That being said, I would like to replace that pearl if it is possible without buying and installing a new insert. can this be done, and if so how. My thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out here.
> 
> johnny


There are dial insert pearls available for sale on eBay. From what I have seen, they are rather expensive though. It might be cheaper to buy a new bezel insert and just take out the pearl and insert it in the old Inset. But then their is the problem of fit. Is the new pearl the correct diameter to fit the old insert? If yes, then just glue it in and you're good to go. If not, it is probably cheaper and easier to just replace the whole insert, pearl and all.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## stillonthebeach (Apr 11, 2015)

Trekker----I have priced the peal inserts on ebay and at Eslinger. They run from $7 to $40-- the lower priced ones being generic and the highest priced from Rolex, however most all of them are listed for use in Rolexs. I emailed Maria at Borealis and she promptly emailed me back that the Rolex pearls will fit, but did not supply a diameter. My actual problem is removing the tiny metal case that the lume bead is installed in. If I could remove that without damaging the bezel insert I could caliper it for size, buy the correct one and reset it. I can indeed live with it the way it is as the watch is so pristine it is noticable only under close examination--------However if there is a way I would like to do it.

j


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello everyone, just wanted to check with you:

1) Any leads on bezel and bezel inserts for modding the Invicta 9404? 
Intending to switch it to a coin edge bezel (I know, I should have gotten a 8926OB instead).
Also understand that I am able to find the bezel inserts under "16610 bezel inserts" at Ebay.

2) Dagaz has the bezel inserts for Seikos. Any experience if these fit the 9404 as well? 

Thanks a million!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to check with you:
> 
> 1) Any leads on bezel and bezel inserts for modding the Invicta 9404?
> Intending to switch it to a coin edge bezel (I know, I should have gotten a 8926OB instead).
> ...


You will have to be extremely lucky or buy an entire new case to get the entire bezel. I searched for one for months with no luck. Finally bought an entire case. They show up on eBay for like $25 though so it isn't that expensive.

Inserts for the 9404 are the same as the 8926 as far as I know. That is to say the same as the Rolex clone inserts in eBay. The seiko inserts do not fit. There is a link to a chart of bezel insert diameters a little ways back in this thread but if I remember right both the internal and external diameters are off


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

stillonthebeach said:


> Although my question does not concern an 8926, I thought one of you moders might be able to help me out. I recently bought a Borealis Francis Drake from one of the members here. The luminous dot on the pearl insert was missing. This was clearly obvious in ALL of the photos so there was absolutely no attempt to hide this by the seller and he actually understated the condition of the watch. That being said, I would like to replace that pearl if it is possible without buying and installing a bezel new insert. Can this be done, and if so how. My thanks in advance to anyone who can help me out here.
> 
> johnny


My Francis Drake had the pip pearl replaced by the previous owner. He sent it off to a watchmaker in Detroit, I believe.


----------



## stillonthebeach (Apr 11, 2015)

Yexpress------Yes, Jay at Motor City Watch Works can replace it. I was just trying to get around his lead time by doing it myself as he is always up to his elbows in alligators. He currently has two of my watches in for some mods and blasting. He is an absolute gentleman and performs amazing work.

j


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> My "Non-Homage" GMT:
> View attachment 7474218
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think this watch has gotten enough credit on these here pages!!! This is an outstanding mod and it is gorgeous to boot! I have been sorely tempted to try one of Tiger's outlier dials (and I may have done if I had your vision)!!! I love the non-homage design that keeps many of the elements of the iconic classic sub I have grown to love!

Slow clap worthy sir!!!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

justadad said:


> I don't think this watch has gotten enough credit on these here pages!!! This is an outstanding mod and it is gorgeous to boot! I have been sorely tempted to try one of Tiger's outlier dials (and I may have done if I had your vision)!!! I love the non-homage design that keeps many of the elements of the iconic classic sub I have grown to love!
> 
> Slow clap worthy sir!!!


I agree. It is one of my favorites in recent posts.


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> My "Non-Homage" GMT:
> Invicta 9404
> DG3804 Movement (Stem not removed for install)
> Esslinger 29.5 x 3 domed Crystal
> ...


that is sweet! i'm looking to do the same thing (i have an older miyota 8926 sitting around). where did you get the bezel insert? is jacobjewelry on the bay?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

stillonthebeach said:


> Trekker----I have priced the peal inserts on ebay and at Eslinger. They run from $7 to $40-- the lower priced ones being generic and the highest priced from Rolex, however most all of them are listed for use in Rolexs. I emailed Maria at Borealis and she promptly emailed me back that the Rolex pearls will fit, but did not supply a diameter. My actual problem is removing the tiny metal case that the lume bead is installed in. If I could remove that without damaging the bezel insert I could caliper it for size, buy the correct one and reset it. I can indeed live with it the way it is as the watch is so pristine it is noticable only under close examination--------However if there is a way I would like to do it.
> 
> j


When I remove the pearl from a bezel insert, I push it out from the back. I place the insert over a block of 2X4 with a little hole drilled in it. I then push it out with a small scribe as pictured below.










Also, in order to avoid damaging the bezel insert when removing it, I usually take the movement and crystal out of the case first. With the crystal in the way, it is a challenge to remove the insert without damaging it. Personally I have never done it that way, although I understand that it can be done.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You gotta search a bit, else you're just asking us to do it for you. Here's one for free: check post #3003, then read from there.



jamesezra said:


> Hello everyone, just wanted to check with you:
> 
> 1) Any leads on bezel and bezel inserts for modding the Invicta 9404?
> Intending to switch it to a coin edge bezel (I know, I should have gotten a 8926OB instead).
> ...


----------



## stillonthebeach (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey Trekker----------I have been doing quite a bit of research on these pearl inserts and came across a very informative article on a replica watch forum regarding simply replacing the lume in the existing pip base. Excellent step by step photos using a product called watchlume which is a kit containing the lume powder and the liquid base carrier or the "vehicle". There are three colors, white, green, and orange and the pictured results are indistinguishable from a new pearl. I ordered the white ($19.99 shipped) and will let you know how it turns out. You will find that I have included both web sites should you or some of the other guys that mod be interested. Thanks for the time you have spent on this for me.

johnny

watchlume.com

https://www/vb/showthread.php/50396-How-I-rebuild-the-SUB-lume-pearl-on-the-bezel


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

stillonthebeach said:


> Hey Trekker----------I have been doing quite a bit of research on these pearl inserts and came across a very informative article on a replica watch forum regarding simply replacing the lume in the existing pip base. Excellent step by step photos using a product called watchlume which is a kit containing the lume powder and the liquid base carrier or the "vehicle". There are three colors, white, green, and orange and the pictured results are indistinguishable from a new pearl. I ordered the white ($19.99 shipped) and will let you know how it turns out. You will find that I have included both web sites should you or some of the other guys that mod be interested. Thanks for the time you have spent on this for me.
> 
> johnny
> 
> ...


No worries. Let us know how it turns out for you.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi hwa,

Yipe, did some searching from Page 1 to 333 (as of now).

That was why I came up with Dagaz and the comment on 16610 on ebay.

Thank you so much for the free one 



hwa said:


> You gotta search a bit, else you're just asking us to do it for you. Here's one for free: check post #3003, then read from there.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Hi hwa,
> 
> Yipe, did some searching from Page 1 to 333 (as of now).
> 
> ...


I pretty much summed it up for you... Whole case and rolex clones are your only options for easy swaps. Anything else requires machining. The bezel assemblies vary from model to model and in my experience the bezel and coin click/atrachment mechanism is different.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks man!

I was worried about the bezel actually, more than the inserts as I know inserts are easily available.

will continue my search!



idvsego said:


> I pretty much summed it up for you... Whole case and rolex clones are your only options for easy swaps. Anything else requires machining. The bezel assemblies vary from model to model and in my experience the bezel and coin click/atrachment mechanism is different.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Hi hwa,
> 
> Yipe, did some searching from Page 1 to 333 (as of now).
> 
> ...


You might run into trouble trying to put a coin edge bezel onto a case that came with a scallop edge. I had two apart at one point, and couldn't figure out why I couldn't get it back together, which normally is very easy. Realized I'd swapped the bezels by mistake, and once I put the right bezel with the corresponding case, all went easily. Better bet is either to mod the scallop bezel ala Randy's method, or buy a new OB case and sell the scalloped if necessary.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh gosh, and there I was thinking they had the same ratcheting mechanism.

Thanks for the advice bro. Years of modding experience really pays off 



hwa said:


> You might run into trouble trying to put a coin edge bezel onto a case that came with a scallop edge. I had two apart at one point, and couldn't figure out why I couldn't get it back together, which normally is very easy. Realized I'd swapped the bezels by mistake, and once I put the right bezel with the corresponding case, all went easily. Better bet is either to mod the scallop bezel ala Randy's method, or buy a new OB case and sell the scalloped if necessary.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

same basic mechanism, but seems to be slightly differing measurements. Jay (LifeTrekker) is keeping a tally of the different versions that are basically the same, but as more folks chime in, more differences crop up, or so it seems. So, we can tell you that the bezel inserts are not necessarily interchangeable, the crystals are not necessarily interchangeable, and the parts are not necessarily swappable. dials and handsets are interchangeable seiko to seiko or miyota to miyota.



jamesezra said:


> Oh gosh, and there I was thinking they had the same ratcheting mechanism.
> 
> Thanks for the advice bro. Years of modding experience really pays off


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hmmmm.... another valuable point taken.

From a production point of view, it seems to be illogical to have slight differences in measurements but guess Invicta has its own ways of overcoming that.

Thanks again hwa!



hwa said:


> same basic mechanism, but seems to be slightly differing measurements. Jay (LifeTrekker) is keeping a tally of the different versions that are basically the same, but as more folks chime in, more differences crop up, or so it seems. So, we can tell you that the bezel inserts are not necessarily interchangeable, the crystals are not necessarily interchangeable, and the parts are not necessarily swappable. dials and handsets are interchangeable seiko to seiko or miyota to miyota.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^^ Yes, at least three different cases for the Seiko powered 8926s. I have 8926OB cases with and without a lip to hide the bottom edge of the bezel. The only 8926A case I have also has that lip.

From there, one can start looking at the variations of Miyota powered cases...


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> My 8926OB-based Black Bay:
> 
> View attachment 1422383


Nice mods.


----------



## kostantinos (Aug 6, 2014)

very nice mods


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Been awhile since I last posted here...










Marriage between a Seiko SNZ391 and a 8926.



















Not the best looking mod but I like it. Combine that with randy's bezels or a scallop, and those alpha seamaster inserts and you got yourself a killer.


----------



## mrs1986 (Sep 23, 2010)

I made this one, it's still on a nato cause I didnt have time to brush or resize the bracelet, the included bracelet is a so so bravelet... But I dont know wich one would fit... Maybe in a couple of months...

The insert, is not sanded, so I have to remove it and re fit it afterwards, while it does not look that bad I prefer to sand it down to make it flush with the bezel... The original insert was a joke actually, it is make of thin foil almost... 
The pearl on this is actually great, it resembles a submariner pearl! I mean, it has the lume and a "sapphire" to cover it...

Anyway, here are the photos...


































Enviado desde mi telefo


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello, does anyone knows where to find this kind of bezel?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

panchoskywalker said:


> Hello, does anyone knows where to find this kind of bezel?


Don't know of one of those for the invicta. Rbesass does a nice coin edge like that but the taper and lip is different.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Invictagos (if anyone can explain why the photo keeps getting rotated, I'm all ears...)


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

fmadrid said:


> Been awhile since I last posted here...
> 
> Marriage between a Seiko SNZ391 and a 8926.
> 
> ...


That is a sharp mod Franco.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Just finished this one.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

fmadrid said:


> Been awhile since I last posted here...
> 
> Marriage between a Seiko SNZ391 and a 8926.
> 
> Not the best looking mod but I like it. Combine that with randy's bezels or a scallop, and those alpha seamaster inserts and you got yourself a killer.


Nice! Is that a Tiger insert? Haven't seen that font before readily available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

120 said:


> Nice! Is that a Tiger insert? Haven't seen that font before readily available.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right! It's a TC insert that I got from one of my V3 bigcrown. Cheers!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

jzoo said:


> That is a sharp mod Franco.


Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Anyone got a source for a glidelock style bracelet that will direct fit an 8926? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

My white diver:

- brushed case and bezel
- removed logo and crown guards
- bezel insert from ebay
- dial and 4R36 movement from a Seiko SRP263
- hands from a Seiko SRP515


----------



## mrs1986 (Sep 23, 2010)

MStillwood said:


> Anyone got a source for a glidelock style bracelet that will direct fit an 8926?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would like to know this too, the sourced bracelet is extremelly afwull, like really awfull, and I dont have any high end watch, but the mako is like 30 times better...

Here is a pic of it, just finished brushing the bracelet... But i doubt i will use it, probably on nato all the time...










Enviado desde mi telefo


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Just finished my Invicta. It's a green Dagaz dial, white hands, sanded case, and a torched OEM bezel. I'm not sure what sort of strap/bracelet to get for it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Falco 67 said:


> My white diver:
> 
> - brushed case and bezel
> - removed logo and crown guards
> ...


What insert is that? Can you provide a link please? Thanks


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Here the requested link:BEZEL INSERT FOR 40MM INVICTA SS 8926OB BLACK TOP QUALITY | eBay


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Falco 67 said:


> Here the requested link:BEZEL INSERT FOR 40MM INVICTA SS 8926OB BLACK TOP QUALITY | eBay


Thanks


----------



## Hoog (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey guys! First post here but have been watching the forum for a very long time and im starting with two new mods (another 8926 and snzf15) after my first red black bay mod being very successfull!

I hate the gap between the dial and i guess you say the bezel insert on the 8926 which a chapter ring takes care of on for example skx mods but for the 8926 ones leaves too much silver for my taste. I saw a black snowflake/pelagos homage and it was said that the base was a 8926, and around this area he had it all black but it didnt seem like a chapter ring. Ok so i hope this makes sense and my question for all of you is if there is anyway to mod this black? ANY ideas are welcome, would love too see some pictures with this problem solved too because i cant really be the only one seeing this gap as a problem for some mods!
Cheers


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hoog said:


> Hey guys! First post here but have been watching the forum for a very long time and im starting with two new mods (another 8926 and snzf15) after my first red black bay mod being very successfull!
> 
> I hate the gap between the dial and i guess you say the bezel insert on the 8926 which a chapter ring takes care of on for example skx mods but for the 8926 ones leaves too much silver for my taste. I saw a black snowflake/pelagos homage and it was said that the base was a 8926, and around this area he had it all black but it didnt seem like a chapter ring. Ok so i hope this makes sense and my question for all of you is if there is anyway to mod this black? ANY ideas are welcome, would love too see some pictures with this problem solved too because i cant really be the only one seeing this gap as a problem for some mods!
> Cheers


Welcome on WUS.
The chapter ring of he Invicta 8926 is part of the watch case.
The only thing that you can do is to paint it.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Some people use a magnifying crystal that is supposed to reduce the impact of the silver ring by enlarging the appearance of the dial.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

See an example on page 325.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone willing to work out a deal to fit a set of Ofrei hands to a Miyota movement for me, please? I'm not so comfortable with the idea of broaching after all. PM if you are interested. Thanks!


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

jzoo said:


> Anyone willing to work out a deal to fit a set of Ofrei hands to a Miyota movement for me, please? I'm not so comfortable with the idea of broaching after all. PM if you are interested. Thanks!


Does anyone have any tips with installing hands? specifically the second hand? I cant get it on no matter what, ended up bending it pretty bad, straighten it out and still cannot get it on. The damn hole is so small and hard to see if it is lined up correctly and I don't want to put too much pressure on it and damage the movement at all.

Ive got the Hour and Min hands on fine, but the second hand is super tricky.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Hayman19 said:


> Does anyone have any tips with installing hands? specifically the second hand? I cant get it on no matter what, ended up bending it pretty bad, straighten it out and still cannot get it on. The damn hole is so small and hard to see if it is lined up correctly and I don't want to put too much pressure on it and damage the movement at all.
> 
> Ive got the Hour and Min hands on fine, but the second hand is super tricky.


Practice with the stock hands and the stock dial a couple of times until you get the feel of how it should fit. Aftermarket second hands are usually a little tougher to fit than stock second hands.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hayman19 said:


> Does anyone have any tips with installing hands? specifically the second hand? I cant get it on no matter what, ended up bending it pretty bad, straighten it out and still cannot get it on. The damn hole is so small and hard to see if it is lined up correctly and I don't want to put too much pressure on it and damage the movement at all.
> 
> Are you holding onto the hand with tweezers? I have a hard time using tweezers with the second hand. I use a small piece of Rodico to pick up the hand and hold in place. I've also heard of sliding the hand in the end of an ink tube from a ballpoint pen.
> 
> Practice and no coffee for 8 hours prior helped me....


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

Hayman19 said:


> Does anyone have any tips with installing hands? specifically the second hand? I cant get it on no matter what, ended up bending it pretty bad, straighten it out and still cannot get it on. The damn hole is so small and hard to see if it is lined up correctly and I don't want to put too much pressure on it and damage the movement at all.
> 
> Ive got the Hour and Min hands on fine, but the second hand is super tricky.


i never tried putting hands on with the bic-pen insert method but purchased a cheap hand setter on ebay. $10-$15.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^
Yup. All of the above.

1) Cheap hand setter off the bay.
2) No coffee! You need steady hands.
3) Great lighting.
4) Magnification. I use a 4X Optivisor.
5) Practice & Patience.
6) If you get flustered, walk away. Go do something relaxing, and go back to it later.

Good Luck! It's not easy, but it is rewarding! 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Optivisor and a good light. And rodico to hold it. Thats my way. Piece of cake when you can see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harsh001 (Apr 1, 2016)

I noticed a lot of the OB models here. Is there any reason for the preference of that over the newer model when it comes to modding?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Harsh001 said:


> I noticed a lot of the OB models here. Is there any reason for the preference of that over the newer model when it comes to modding?


The OB refers to the style of the bezel. In this case it stands for Original Bezel, which is the Rolex style. This is as opposed to the Omega style scalloped bezel on the non OB version. With regards to modding, the OB style is somewhat easier to work with, as it is easier to remove the bezel from the case.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hayman19 said:


> Does anyone have any tips with installing hands? specifically the second hand? I cant get it on no matter what, ended up bending it pretty bad, straighten it out and still cannot get it on. The damn hole is so small and hard to see if it is lined up correctly and I don't want to put too much pressure on it and damage the movement at all.
> 
> Ive got the Hour and Min hands on fine, but the second hand is super tricky.


I use tweezers (and magnifying glass), holding the second hand in close to the central tube, I can put it in position and then press in with the plug tool.

I confirm the importance of being calm, quiet and relaxed ...


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

My matching nato from Clockwork Synergy arrived yesterday, so I think my Invicta is now complete.


----------



## paulandpaul (Mar 6, 2014)

This used to be a snowflake homage, but my lust for an actual tudor was making me insane, so it was time for a change. Couldn't get a seconds hand on (I just don't have the patience), but I think it looks kinda sharp without it. I think it's time for a bexel insert replacement. Maybe something with a little color.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

If anybody has a blue insert or a domed/magnifying crystal they want to move, let me know. I have an 8926OB case to mod.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

idvsego said:


> If anybody has a blue insert or a domed/magnifying crystal they want to move, let me know. I have an 8926OB case to mod.


What size crystal?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> What size crystal?


I dont have a caliper so I was problaby going to get a 29.5 and a 30. If I order one I am probably getting this one

2.50 mm Thick Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Watch Crystal


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Did the dial and hands this evening, then put it back in the case for now so I could see how it looked.










Next is a blue bezel insert and probably removal of Invicta from the side of the case.

I'm pretty happy with how it looks so far, big improvment over the stock dial and hands.

You guys got me started with all your posts of mods you've done, thanks for the inspiration and all the how to advice!


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

idvsego said:


> If anybody has a blue insert or a domed/magnifying crystal they want to move, let me know. I have an 8926OB case to mod.


I have a stock blue invicta insert, I need black. Do you want to trade? If not, would $10 shipped be reasonable?

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

120 said:


> I have a stock blue invicta insert, I need black. Do you want to trade? If not, would $10 shipped be reasonable?
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


I have a black one


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

120 said:


> I have a stock blue invicta insert, I need black. Do you want to trade? If not, would $10 shipped be reasonable?
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


Oops, sorry guys I thought I pm'd that! I don't use the kindle very often...

But yes I'd be glad to trade you^^^


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I have a black one


Your inbox is full!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

120 said:


> Your inbox is full!


Deleting old stuff now .... Sorry


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> The OB refers to the style of the bezel. In this case it stands for Original Bezel, which is the Rolex style. This is as opposed to the Omega style scalloped bezel on the non OB version. With regards to modding, the OB style is somewhat easier to work with, as it is easier to remove the bezel from the case.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


I'm new to modding, so pardon the potentially dumb question here, but does the model with the scalloped edge bezel still use the same NH35 movement?

The scalloped bezel model is about £20 cheaper on Amazon and I think I like the look of it anyway, but I don't yet fully understand what is possible with a Miyota/other movement, as opposed to a Seiko-based movement.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

short answer:

the miyota has its detractors due to stuttering seconds hand, although it's a workhorse movement. The Seiko hacks/handwinds and, in my view, is preferable to the miyota. I am not aware of any differences in the nh35s found in the invicta divers. The seiko has the added advantage of easily sourced dials and handsets that fit. Less choice for the miyotas.



mrwomble said:


> I'm new to modding, so pardon the potentially dumb question here, but does the model with the scalloped edge bezel still use the same NH35 movement?
> 
> The scalloped bezel model is about £20 cheaper on Amazon and I think I like the look of it anyway, but I don't yet fully understand what is possible with a Miyota/other movement, as opposed to a Seiko-based movement.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> I'm new to modding, so pardon the potentially dumb question here, but does the model with the scalloped edge bezel still use the same NH35 movement?
> 
> The scalloped bezel model is about £20 cheaper on Amazon and I think I like the look of it anyway, but I don't yet fully understand what is possible with a Miyota/other movement, as opposed to a Seiko-based movement.


go witht he seiko if you can, just for the hand set choices. Dials can be made to fit with dial dots but broaching hands is more of a pain. Keep your life simple and try for an NH35


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Both bezel styles used to come with Miyota movements. Now, both styles come with the Seiko movement. If you are buying a new watch from a dealer with good turnover (presumably Amazon UK qualifies), you will get one with the Seiko movement. Whether you want the scalloped or coin edge is up to you.

Buying off ebay is where people need to pay attention to know what they are buying.


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

idvsego said:


> go witht he seiko if you can, just for the hand set choices. Dials can be made to fit with dial dots but broaching hands is more of a pain. Keep your life simple and try for an NH35


Are there any advantages in the Miyota over the NH35?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Not that i can think of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Hayman19 said:


> Are there any advantages in the Miyota over the NH35?


For modding... None that I have found. I have 2 miyota invicta and dislike having my hands tied for hand swaps. Pun intended.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Hayman19 said:


> Are there any advantages in the Miyota over the NH35?


Mod parts for miyota can be had a bit cheaper than mod parts for Seikos.
But there is a tradeoff in quality to some extent, mostly with the lume.
And as mentioned, the offerings for Seiko mods are much more varied.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Mod parts for miyota can be had a bit cheaper than mod parts for Seikos.
> But there is a tradeoff in quality to some extent, mostly with the lume.
> And as mentioned, the offerings for Seiko mods are much more varied.


that is true. I picked up this set of sword hands for like $12 and the dial for $14 from raffles time. Disregard the case. It is beat to hell and the movement is being transplanted soon.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Hwa, idvsego and jzoo for the help. I think I'll be picking up an 8926 pretty soon then! Now to browse all 338 pages for inspiration...

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hayman19 said:


> Are there any advantages in the Miyota over the NH35?


None


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

I improved my withe diver with hour and minutes hands from a Orient Mako:

































Thank you so much for this space!!!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

About the only advantage that comes to mind that the date window on the Miyota movement is in the same place as on ETA 2824 movement. That can open up a few more dial options if you are ok with using dial dots.

It is a solid movement. What you want in dials or hands would probably be the deciding factor as to which version you choose.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm probably in the minority here, but I rather like the look of the scalloped bezel from what I can see in the stock photos. Are the bezel inserts as easy to get hold of for these bezels as they are for the OB / coin-edge bezel?

I know you can get the coin-edge bezel inserts by searching for '16100 bezel' (or something) on the bay, so I'm hoping there will be a similar, easy-to-find equivalent for the scalloped bezel in case I want to mix things up a bit.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but I rather like the look of the scalloped bezel from what I can see in the stock photos. Are the bezel inserts as easy to get hold of for these bezels as they are for the OB / coin-edge bezel?
> 
> I know you can get the coin-edge bezel inserts by searching for '16100 bezel' (or something) on the bay, so I'm hoping there will be a similar, easy-to-find equivalent for the scalloped bezel in case I want to mix things up a bit.


They use the same.... So yes


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

idvsego said:


> They use the same.... So yes


Ha - would not have thought so from looking at the stock photos, they look quite different! Thanks again, idvsego.

That is good news, opens up my options a whole lot more. Now to decide between going for an Omega-esque mod (but where to get skeleton hands??) or to go with the tried-and-tested and gorgeous looking black-bay mod... decisions, decisions.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

I remember somebody saying there was a metal case back (raffles?) that fit the 8926 case... Does anybody know for sure? 

I'd like a sterile, non-exhibition caseback


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, his (raffles) metal submariner casebacks fit the Seiko powered 8926s. I have the mil-sub version on an 8926.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^
Yup! I've used both his standard Sub and MilSub casebacks. They both look great.

Here's a pic of one installed on one of my modded 8926s.










I used this caseback on the watch that I built for my dad for his 80th Birthday. I wanted the non-display caseback so that I could have it engraved.










Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

My first Invicta. Reserve 11169. I really like the look and wrist presence. I am a large human (6'3 240) and this size sits well on my wrist. Decent watch for the same or less money that you'd pay for a fossil. Now when I don't want to bang up my Hamilton, Steinhart or Seiko Monster I'll rock this bad boy.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Neat!


How are you planning to modify it?


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

Completed last night


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

That came out very well, rymnd.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Indeed! That looks very nice!!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Very tasteful rymnd, I like that a lot. Were the hands from dagaz too?


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Very tasteful rymnd, I like that a lot. Were the hands from dagaz too?


Thanks mrwomble. The hands are Yobokies - I don't believe Dagaz stocks MM300 style hands.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Question for all you 8926 modders. What do you use to attach the bezel insert? I used G-S Hypo cement but the bezel keeps popping up in spots. Would it be better to use super glue? I also see gum adhesive for bezel inserts on the Dagaz site. Has anyone used those on the 8926? Also wondering if they fit or can be trimmed to fit since I have seen it mentioned that his bezel inserts do not fit the 8926.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> Question for all you 8926 modders. What do you use to attach the bezel insert? I used G-S Hypo cement but the bezel keeps popping up in spots. Would it be better to use super glue? I also see gum adhesive for bezel inserts on the Dagaz site. Has anyone used those on the 8926? Also wondering if they fit or can be trimmed to fit since I have seen it mentioned that his bezel inserts do not fit the 8926.


I actually use wood glue, few drops and that's it.
It works fine with me specially if I need to change the insert in the future.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Houls said:


> My first Invicta. Reserve 11169. I really like the look and wrist presence. I am a large human (6'3 240) and this size sits well on my wrist. Decent watch for the same or less money that you'd pay for a fossil. Now when I don't want to bang up my Hamilton, Steinhart or Seiko Monster I'll rock this bad boy.
> 
> View attachment 7702146


Sorry wrong thread!!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Question for all you 8926 modders. What do you use to attach the bezel insert? I used G-S Hypo cement but the bezel keeps popping up in spots. Would it be better to use super glue? I also see gum adhesive for bezel inserts on the Dagaz site. Has anyone used those on the 8926? Also wondering if they fit or can be trimmed to fit since I have seen it mentioned that his bezel inserts do not fit the 8926.


I also use G-S Hypo cement and I never had any problems.
Before you put the glue, trying to mount the insert and make sure that is in place correctly.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Anybody have a dial from a seiko movement that they are willing to donate? I have a miyota and want to experiment with clipping and dial dots before I drop cash on a dagaz dial. I don't care if it is scratched or whatever. As long as it isn't bent. I will cover any shipping expense of course.

also, where do you guys get dial dots? Dagaz has them $15 for 5 sheets...I dont need anywhere NEAR that many. I have 2-3 dials I might need them for.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Esslinger has dial dots. I know Dagaz has dials without dates, but remember the date windows are in different places between Seiko and Miyota movements.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Esslinger has dial dots. I know Dagaz has dials without dates, but remember the date windows are in different places between Seiko and Miyota movements.


ah, good point, thanks. This miyota thing is a bit of a handcuff. How far off is it?

EDIT - this mod has a miyota and a date window. I can maybe see a little gap a the far right of the date but not bad.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-196.html#post20507082


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

flamingrabbit said:


> Question for all you 8926 modders. What do you use to attach the bezel insert? I used G-S Hypo cement but the bezel keeps popping up in spots. Would it be better to use super glue? I also see gum adhesive for bezel inserts on the Dagaz site. Has anyone used those on the 8926? Also wondering if they fit or can be trimmed to fit since I have seen it mentioned that his bezel inserts do not fit the 8926.


I use clear silicone RTV.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I thought I had finished this one this morning. I guess I'll reseat the bezel insert later. Miyota powered Yachmaster type Invicta with an ETA style dial and Ofrei generic hands. The bezel insert is from an 8926.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I use the Dagaz gum adhesive for bezel inserts on the 8926. I cut a slit and it fits close enough. The inserts hold perfectly, yet are easily removable.

Added bonus: save the inside circles, triple them up, and then cut them for use as dial dots. Three stacked layers seem to work perfectly to hold the dials firmly.



flamingrabbit said:


> Question for all you 8926 modders. What do you use to attach the bezel insert? I used G-S Hypo cement but the bezel keeps popping up in spots. Would it be better to use super glue? I also see gum adhesive for bezel inserts on the Dagaz site. Has anyone used those on the 8926? Also wondering if they fit or can be trimmed to fit since I have seen it mentioned that his bezel inserts do not fit the 8926.


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

rymnd said:


> Completed last night
> 
> View attachment 7705874
> View attachment 7705890


Nice mod. Do you have a parts list you can share?


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks guys for the advise on attaching bezels. Off all the things I thought might give me trouble attaching the bezel insert was at the bottom of the list...just goes to show ya. Now, speaking of the unexpected and down right weird. The day after I posted the question about attaching bezel inserts I received in the mail from Dagaz a package containing a bezel insert and 10 gum adhesive pads which I DIDN'T order. I had ordered a dial and handset from Dagaz and apparently received the wrong order but really strange that it should contain the adhesive for the bezel inserts. I think the watch gods are trying to tell me something.

BTW, did any of you guys order a silver colored bezel insert with with numerals for 24 hour time and gum adhesive from Dagaz? If so I got it. Emailed Dagaz about receiving the wrong merchandise but haven't had a reply as of yet.


----------



## rymnd (Jun 24, 2013)

driver1969 said:


> Nice mod. Do you have a parts list you can share?


Absolutely.

*Base*: Invicta 8926 Scallop Bezel
*Crystal*: CousinsUK - 29.5mm x 2.5mm Domed Flat Bottom Mineral crystal
*Dial*: Dagaz - "BB-TRIBUTE-PROJECT DIAL BLACK/SILVER 3:00"
*Hands*: Yobokies - "SS MM300 hands in C3"

I'm on the lookout for a bezel insert replacement after I completely messed mine up trying to fit in a 30mm crystal. The scallop bezel 8926 has slightly different dimensions to 8926OB.

If anyone has any advice let me know!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

rymnd said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> *Base*: Invicta 8926 Scallop Bezel
> *Crystal*: CousinsUK - 29.5mm x 2.5mm Domed Flat Bottom Mineral crystal
> ...


I don't but let me know what you find. I had to sand mine down some and am not thrilled with the result. Everything I have seen says they are hit and miss.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all, 
Is there an acrylic crystal with cyclops (well aligned to date window) ? 
Going to start a Tudor Lollipop (homage).
Tks 
Daniel. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

idvsego said:


> I don't but let me know what you find. I had to sand mine down some and am not thrilled with the result. Everything I have seen says they are hit and miss.


I fit my inserts on a drum sander, built up with tape to be just the right size to hold it firmly, and then I spin it on the drill press while holding sandpaper. Stop and measure often and you'll get a good fit.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

hwa said:


> I fit my inserts on a drum sander, built up with tape to be just the right size to hold it firmly, and then I spin it on the drill press while holding sandpaper. Stop and measure often and you'll get a good fit.


Nice. Another reason to get a drill press. I have two cases to prep and am waiting for the press I have targeted to go on sale.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

idvsego said:


> Nice. Another reason to get a drill press. I have two cases to prep and am waiting for the press I have targeted to go on sale.


I got the cheapo WEN from Amazon for $80. Hard to beat that value.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Got the blue strap, waiting for the blue bezel insert now.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Anybody have a dial from a seiko movement that they are willing to donate? I have a miyota and want to experiment with clipping and dial dots before I drop cash on a dagaz dial. I don't care if it is scratched or whatever. As long as it isn't bent. I will cover any shipping expense of course.
> 
> also, where do you guys get dial dots? Dagaz has them $15 for 5 sheets...I dont need anywhere NEAR that many. I have 2-3 dials I might need them for.


I picked up glue dots at Micheal's and use them for dial dots. Even if you buy the smallest size you can, they are still too big though, so you will have to cut them down a bit. I think I paid like $5 or so for the entire package, which is enough for an eternity of watch modding.

Edit: Here's a link to the ones I purchased. I bought the sheets. They also have them in rolls.

http://www.michaels.com/glue-dots-mini-sheets/10403122.html

There are also many other brands available online such as 3M Scotch, etc.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice, suits that bracelet too. Where did you get the dial from?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> Nice, suits that bracelet too. Where did you get the dial from?
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you.
The dial is from a SRP263.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I picked up glue dots at Micheal's and use them for dial dots. Even if you buy the smallest size you can, they are still too big though, so you will have to cut them down a bit. I think I paid like $5 or so for the entire package, which is enough for an eternity of watch modding.
> 
> Edit: Here's a link to the ones I purchased. I bought the sheets. They also have them in rolls.
> 
> ...


That's perfect. I prefer to shop local if possible. When you saw you trimmed them... Are they too tall?


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

hwa said:


> I use the Dagaz gum adhesive for bezel inserts on the 8926. I cut a slit and it fits close enough. The inserts hold perfectly, yet are easily removable.
> 
> Added bonus: save the inside circles, triple them up, and then cut them for use as dial dots. Three stacked layers seem to work perfectly to hold the dials firmly.


I tried the Dagaz gum adhesive that I had received by mistake and found it to work perfectly. That was a very fortunate mistake since I didn't now about these. I'm curious as to why you had to cut a slit since mine seem to fit perfectly on the 8926 OB.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

hwa said:


> I use the Dagaz gum adhesive for bezel inserts on the 8926. I cut a slit and it fits close enough. The inserts hold perfectly, yet are easily removable.
> 
> Added bonus: save the inside circles, triple them up, and then cut them for use as dial dots. Three stacked layers seem to work perfectly to hold the dials firmly.


I tried the Dagaz gum adhesive that I had received by mistake and found it to work perfectly. That was a very fortunate mistake since I didn't now about these. I'm curious as to why you had to cut a slit since mine seem to fit perfectly on the 8926 OB.

Grrr...double post. Why??


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Wanted it to go to outside of slot. Thats only reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi all~ this is my first post in this thread and I have to say some of the custom work I've seen in here have been real works of art!


I'm new to this game but looking to do my first, and by the look of things relatively easy mod- but don't want to mess up my seals as I will be wearing the watch in the ocean....

What is the consensus of the Masters here for removing the cyclops? LOL With the flame fusion crystal is a soldering iron my best, and safest, bet??

Thanks!!!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LBPolarBear said:


> Hi all~ this is my first post in this thread and I have to say some of the custom work I've seen in here have been real works of art!
> 
> I'm new to this game but looking to do my first, and by the look of things relatively easy mod- but don't want to mess up my seals as I will be wearing the watch in the ocean....
> 
> ...


I use a lighter and a blade. Heat the cyclops up and use the blade to scrape it off. Too much heat and the crystal will crack. Put some pressure on the cyclopes with the blade while heating it up. When the glue lets go the cyclops will come off before too much heat cracks the crystal.

Despite what people think the 8926 does not have the flame fusion crystal. It is just a mineral crystal. Invicta is pretty proud of the flame fusion and it will be noted on the case back of any watch with that crystal.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Awesome man- I'll give it a go when I get home tonight...

Did you use a regular lighter or should I pick up one of the butane jets?

Thank you!!!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LBPolarBear said:


> Awesome man- I'll give it a go when I get home tonight...
> 
> Did you use a regular lighter or should I pick up one of the butane jets?
> 
> Thank you!!!


I used regular one. Good thing is replacement crystals are like $8 if it cracks or scratches.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Hopefully that would also be the case for the 8932... I have a small wrist! Lol

If that happens though, would I still be able to get a new crystal sealed well enough to swim with it on?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LBPolarBear said:


> Hopefully that would also be the case for the 8932... I have a small wrist! Lol
> 
> If that happens though, would I still be able to get a new crystal sealed well enough to swim with it on?


Most likely. You might want to get it pressure tested just to be sure. It adds up to do that for multiple mods though so I bought a casio dive watch for swimming. You can pick up some decent looking casios, vostok, timex expedition, etc for that kind of thing.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Any idea much that that should run? Considering the smokin deal I got I don't know if it would even be worth the bother LOL- I picked it up for just $37.50

I really wanted to like the 8926 I also bought because of the automatic movement but I think I'll be returning it since it's just a bit too much for my wrist

Thank you very much again for your help!


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just updated this piece for another forum member: added a domed acrylic crystal.




























I haven't been using acrylic lately but this has me reconsidering...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LBPolarBear said:


> Any idea much that that should run? Considering the smokin deal I got I don't know if it would even be worth the bother LOL- I picked it up for just $37.50
> 
> I really wanted to like the 8926 I also bought because of the automatic movement but I think I'll be returning it since it's just a bit too much for my wrist
> 
> Thank you very much again for your help!


I have heard reports of $15-50 for pressure testing.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

120 said:


> Just updated this piece for another forum member: added a domed acrylic crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind sharing where you got that crystal? It looks fantastic.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Mind sharing where you got that crystal? It looks fantastic.


Thanks!

I've used Esslinger before but this one was from Ofrei.

Stella WRA

Blasted it from every angle with water and submerged it overnight but it maintained at least that much WR.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

120 said:


> Just updated this piece for another forum member: added a domed acrylic crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is PRECISELY the crystal and look I want. Emailing you now since you have one of my watches right now.....


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

120 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've used Esslinger before but this one was from Ofrei.
> 
> ...


Oh, perfect. I have some hands I want from there but that dang $18 minimum... This will help.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

120 said:


> Just updated this piece for another forum member: added a domed acrylic crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is gorgeous. Where did you got those hands?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

^^^^ meant to quote the above^^^^

Sorry Guys! I should have included the specs I suppose but I'm thankful for the positive feedback!

The hour and minute hands are those used on a Seiko SNKK89 (and others I believe). Don't know of a source for the hands only...

The seconds is from my parts drawer, most likely from Ofrei. Lume matches great. or at least good!

I've been using 30.1 but it sounds like these invicta crystal sizes are getting all over the place...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

120 said:


> Sorry Guys! I should have included the specs I suppose but I'm thankful for the positive feedback!
> 
> The hour and minute hands are those used on a Seiko SNKK89 (and others I believe). Don't know of a source for the hands only...
> 
> The seconds is from my parts drawer, most likely from Ofrei. Lume matches great!


What size is that crystal?


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

120 said:


> Just updated this piece for another forum member: added a domed acrylic crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that look. Fantastic. Hope you don't mind if I sort of copy your watch design.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> I really like that look. Fantastic. Hope you don't mind if I sort of copy your watch design.


No sir, glad you like it!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> That's perfect. I prefer to shop local if possible. When you saw you trimmed them... Are they too tall?


Sorry that it took me awhile to respond to your question, but I just saw it.

They are not too tall, there is just too much material. I probably use only 1/8th or so of the small size adhesive dots to make mine. When I'm done cutting them to size, each one is only about the size of the head of a pin.

I place 3 dots around the very outside edge of the movement holder. Two close to where the original dial feet would have gone, and one extra spaced between the other two.

Unfourtunately, the adhesive is super sticky, so that makes it hard to cut and handle. I use a #11 X-Acto blade. The sharp blade tip is also helpful when placing the dial dot adhesive.

Good luck with your build!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Sorry that it took me awhile to respond to your question, but I just saw it.
> 
> They are not too tall, there is just too much material. I probably use only 1/8th or so of the small size adhesive dots to make mine. When I'm done cutting them to size, each one is only about the size of the head of a pin.
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks. I saw these at my local Michaels. Will pick them up.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Updated with a new crystal here: GS Xtra hi dome (XHD). This is an older Miyota 8926, so the crystal is larger. I used a 30.6 and some hypo cement, but could probably have used a 30.8.

Really digging the vintage look. Have a new bond 3-6-9 dial and some ranger-style hands on the way from Raffles for the next phase in this watch's life.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

blitzoid said:


> Updated with a new crystal here: GS Xtra hi dome (XHD). This is an older Miyota 8926, so the crystal is larger. I used a 30.6 and some hypo cement, but could probably have used a 30.8.
> 
> Really digging the vintage look. Have a new bond 3-6-9 dial and some ranger-style hands on the way from Raffles for the next phase in this watch's life.
> 
> ...


While on the subject of Acrylic Crystals (for those who are interested)...

The Acrylic Crystals can be press fit with a gasket. You just need a crystal lift to compress the crystal before pressing it into place. ($10 inc shipping on the Bay)

Just order .1mm larger than the original mineral crystal (30.1mm for instance).

You can press fit a tension ring crystal (Like the Stella Neptune or GS "ET") without a gasket. Just measure the opening and add .1mm as above.

The only thing to watch out for when press fitting an acrylic crystal in the invicta without a gasket is that the larger crystal might interfere with the inside edge of the bezel insert.

I'm glad to see the Acrylic crystals being talked about again. I love the vintage look as well. I'm wearing my FiftyFive Fathoms homage as we speak sporting a Stella WAN Neptune crystal...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

The crystal on my vostok is one of my favorite features. Love the look.


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Hi All, 
This is a great thread and am about 1/2 through it looking at all the options. I'm building an 8926 for my Dad as a 75th birthday present.

I have the watch completely stripped down, but am having a lot of difficulty removing the bezel. There is no gap to remove the retaining wire between the case and the bezel. I have used a case knife and at times am able to get underneath it but cannot get enough leverage to remove the bezel.

Any tips or tricks would be appreciated.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

solex said:


> Hi All,
> This is a great thread and am about 1/2 through it looking at all the options. I'm building an 8926 for my Dad as a 75th birthday present.
> 
> I have the watch completely stripped down, but am having a lot of difficulty removing the bezel. There is no gap to remove the retaining wire between the case and the bezel. I have used a case knife and at times am able to get underneath it but cannot get enough leverage to remove the bezel.
> ...


Don't use a single case knife- there is a good chance of bending the bezel.

In this thread, there is a method for using double edged razor blades to free the bezel. There is also a link to a thread on making a removal tool with PVC pipe. Trying to leave for work, or I would add links.


----------



## taxg8r00 (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone have issues with water resistance of these Invictas once you have modded them. I want to do a mod but am concerned I will ruin the watch from a water resistance standpoint.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

solex said:


> Hi All,
> This is a great thread and am about 1/2 through it looking at all the options. I'm building an 8926 for my Dad as a 75th birthday present.
> 
> I have the watch completely stripped down, but am having a lot of difficulty removing the bezel. There is no gap to remove the retaining wire between the case and the bezel. I have used a case knife and at times am able to get underneath it but cannot get enough leverage to remove the bezel.
> ...


I'm guessing you have on older scalloped case where there isn't enough room to fit a small tool to lift out the retaining wire. Take apart a safety razor (the blades are extremely thin) tape of one side so you don't cut yourself. Then slide it between the case and bezel. You want to slide it in so it comes between the wire and the case causing the wire to slide out of the groove that holds the bezel on. I had to use more than one blade, some broken into smaller lengths. Once you get about half way around you can safely pry off the bezel. 

Check the pictures on posts 2493 and 2495.

Also, here is the link to the PVC method mentioned above.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/diy-...-1381514.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1381514


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you Joe.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

taxg8r00 said:


> Does anyone have issues with water resistance of these Invictas once you have modded them. I want to do a mod but am concerned I will ruin the watch from a water resistance standpoint.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you make sure to seal everything up properly you will be ok. I'm talking showers, swimming pools, that type of stuff.


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Got it Jzoo and Joe, thank you.

Actually I saw the thread with the PVC pipe, I have a rubber bezel remover and tried that as well with a hose clamp but this bezel is really on there. I will try the razor technique now that I understand the idea and will report back.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I have removed numerous scalloped bezels without difficulty, EXCEPT for the one time I tried to use the razor blade method. That effort frustrated the heck out of me.

Here's what I do, and it works every time: (1) remove the bezel insert. If you're going to try to keep it for re-use, I recommend disassembling the watch first, removing the crystal, and then gently lifting it off. If you're not going to keep the insert, just pry it up and toss it like the garbage it is  Then disassemble the watch.

(2) once you have the watch disassembled and the insert removed, if you look very carefully, you will be able to see the two ends of the retaining spring through the small slot between case and inside circumference of the bezel. If you need to use an optivisor or magnifier, do it. You'll need one for the seconds hand anyway.

(3) once you've located the ends of the retaining spring, just tease one of the ends out of the gap using one tine of a pair of narrow tweezers. I have a set of tweezers, and ALL of them are skinny enough to fit in the gap, so it shouldn't be any big deal to find a suitable pair (I doubt you'll have luck with splinter-pulling tweezers--they'd be too thick). Once you have one of the ends of the wire up out of the gap, gently remove it the rest of the way, slowly and carefully so you don't bend it. I have found this to be quite easy to do. Takes a few secs once you get the hang of it.

(4) Once the retaining spring is removed, the bezel will drop straight off.

NOTE: nobody told me this, but you might find it useful: the way the spring holds the bezel onto the case is via the kinks in it. The straight sections of the spring seat in a slot in the case, and the angled sections fit into the bezel. What you are doing is plucking the spring end from the case side, out and up through the gap, then alternate pulling an angled section from its seat in the bezel, then a straight section from its seat in the case, and so on. AGAIN, just work slowly and don't force anything. It'll pop right out if you're patient.



solex said:


> Hi All,
> This is a great thread and am about 1/2 through it looking at all the options. I'm building an 8926 for my Dad as a 75th birthday present.
> 
> I have the watch completely stripped down, but am having a lot of difficulty removing the bezel. There is no gap to remove the retaining wire between the case and the bezel. I have used a case knife and at times am able to get underneath it but cannot get enough leverage to remove the bezel.
> ...


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

hwa said:


> I have removed numerous scalloped bezels without difficulty, EXCEPT for the one time I tried to use the razor blade method. That effort frustrated the heck out of me.
> 
> (3) once you've located the ends of the retaining spring, just tease one of the ends out of the gap using one tine of a pair of narrow tweezers. I have a set of tweezers, and ALL of them are skinny enough to fit in the gap, so it shouldn't be any big deal to find a suitable pair (I doubt you'll have luck with splinter-pulling tweezers--they'd be too thick). Once you have one of the ends of the wire up out of the gap, gently remove it the rest of the way, slowly and carefully so you don't bend it. I have found this to be quite easy to do. Takes a few secs once you get the hang of it.


Hi Hwa,

Thank you for responding, the problem with this particular bezel is that the tolerances are very tight between the crystal retainer and the bezel. I have a set of Seiko tweezers and a dental tool and neither will fit in the gap. The only solution I saw was to pry the bezel off which I'm certain will bend the bezel and damage the case.

It seems based on experience from others that using razor(s) to push the bent ends of the retainer spring to remove it from the bezel channel is my next approach

Thanks again.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Good luck, then! Put some tape over the edges of the razor blade, or you'll have bigger problems than the bezel!



solex said:


> Hi Hwa,
> 
> Thank you for responding, the problem with this particular bezel is that the tolerances are very tight between the crystal retainer and the bezel. I have a set of Seiko tweezers and a dental tool and neither will fit in the gap. The only solution I saw was to pry the bezel off which I'm certain will bend the bezel and damage the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

anybody run across a navy blue insert? something like the 19273...


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

hwa said:


> I have removed numerous scalloped bezels without difficulty, EXCEPT for the one time I tried to use the razor blade method. That effort frustrated the heck out of me.
> 
> Here's what I do, and it works every time: *(1) remove the bezel insert. If you're going to try to keep it for re-use, I recommend disassembling the watch first, removing the crystal, and then gently lifting it off. If you're not going to keep the insert, just pry it up and toss it like the garbage it is  Then disassemble the watch.
> 
> ...


I read here on the forum and applied the same method several times already, and I confirm the validity ;-)!!!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

idvsego said:


> anybody run across a navy blue insert? something like the 19273...


Hellonatostrap has a couple, as does ebay seller wholesaleoutlet990. I've bought from both, so they are real and reliable, but I'm not far enough in my project for a test fit to tell you if they fit the 8926. They may or may not require a bit of sanding.


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

hwa said:


> I have removed numerous scalloped bezels without difficulty, EXCEPT for the one time I tried to use the razor blade method. That effort frustrated the heck out of me.
> 
> Here's what I do, and it works every time: (1) remove the bezel insert. If you're going to try to keep it for re-use, I recommend disassembling the watch first, removing the crystal, and then gently lifting it off. If you're not going to keep the insert, just pry it up and toss it like the garbage it is  Then disassemble the watch.
> 
> ...


Will this work on the coin edge bezel too? That's one of the remaining things I need to do so I can remove the Invicta from the side of the case and then put the bezel back on with the new insert.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^^ Yes, pulling the retaining wire is usually pretty easy on the coin edge bezels, since the gap is wider.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^
Nice work Randy. And all made out of the lowly, under appreciated Invicta 8926. Impressive! 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

rbesass said:


>


@Rbesass Great work, as always! Quick question: Are both of these the same watch? I'm really loving the amazing chapter ring in the top image. Is it just some optical trickery from the photos, or did you manage to get a Seiko chapter ring into an 8926? (Or some other kind of wizardry?)


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

blitzoid said:


> @Rbesass Great work, as always! Quick question: Are both of these the same watch? I'm really loving the amazing chapter ring in the top image. Is it just some optical trickery from the photos, or did you manage to get a Seiko chapter ring into an 8926? (Or some other kind of wizardry?)


That is an Invicta 7041. You won't be able to get the chapter ring into an 8926.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

blitzoid said:


> @Rbesass Great work, as always! Quick question: Are both of these the same watch? I'm really loving the amazing chapter ring in the top image. Is it just some optical trickery from the photos, or did you manage to get a Seiko chapter ring into an 8926? (Or some other kind of wizardry?)


But you did paint the rehaut black in the bottom one, correct?

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Is that green indices and lume to match the bezel? If so, that is outstanding.



the_watchier said:


> Evening switch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

This is a great thread, I love what people have been able to do with a simple 8926. I have to learn how to do these types of mods.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Is that green indices and lume to match the bezel? If so, that is outstanding.


No not yet, just the reflection. This one still has the stock dial but not for too long 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> But you did paint the rehaut black in the bottom one, correct?
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Yes I did paint the rehaut.


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

rbesass said:


>


awesome gmt (again!). care to share where you found the bezel and its dimensions? thanks!


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Inspired by a few posts above this one. Just painted the rehaut gloss black. Kind of wish I had gone flat. Oh well, i may change it when / if I do the crystal. Darkens up the face a little and makes the bezel insert look thicker. I kind of dig it. What do you all think?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone added a different brand dial to theirs? I've been playing around with some various ones (knockoffs for me and me alone - no pics so I can protect the innocent) to see what they look like.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I am pretty sure evem discussion is off limits here but if you Google it you are bound to find some on other forums or blogs.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone added a different brand dial to theirs? I've been playing around with some various ones (knockoffs for me and me alone - no pics so I can protect the innocent) to see what they look like.


Not sure exactly what you mean. Mine has a Dagaz dial. I have also seen Yobokies dials. Any 28.5mm dial should work (date window may not line up if your other brand dial has one) and you may have to clip the feet and use dial dots to mount if the feet don't mate up.


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have an 8926ob with an NH35 that I'd love to mod. I don't like the logos all over the dial and engraved on the side, and I think it'd get a lot more wrist time if I made some changes. 

I've never even taken the case back off a watch, so I'm green when it comes to all of this. Does anyone have some YouTube suggestions on the best tutorials to follow?

Also, I may pick up a second 8926 to work on myself in the near future, but I'm interested if there is anyone (reputable professional) I can send my 8926 to for a mod job? Any recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

amac84 said:


> I have an 8926ob with an NH35 that I'd love to mod. I don't like the logos all over the dial and engraved on the side, and I think it'd get a lot more wrist time if I made some changes.
> 
> I've never even taken the case back off a watch, so I'm green when it comes to all of this. Does anyone have some YouTube suggestions on the best tutorials to follow?
> 
> ...


There is a guy who did the whole thing soup to nuts on youtube. Search Invicta 8926 mod or something like it. He did it in several videos as he moved through the process. He even baked the bezel.

Also just read through this thread. Start at the beginning. You will learn a lot. Everything I know about how to do what I have done (I am still very much a novice) I learned here from rbesass, xaeroplanex, jelliottz, justadad and several others.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Amac84,
There are different ways of grinding off the logo. It doesn't require disassembling the watch if you are willing to be patient. It's just easier to do with the watch disassembled. In other words, you can pick which part of the process you would rather do.

Rbesass has been known to do work for hire, and comes highly recommended by his customers. I don't remember if anyone else is currently doing that, sorry if I have inadvertently slighted someone.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

amac84 said:


> I have an 8926ob with an NH35 that I'd love to mod. I don't like the logos all over the dial and engraved on the side, and I think it'd get a lot more wrist time if I made some changes.
> 
> I've never even taken the case back off a watch, so I'm green when it comes to all of this. Does anyone have some YouTube suggestions on the best tutorials to follow?
> 
> ...


Just PM'd you


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Amac84, check out this website by fellow WUS member Svorkoetter. Lots of great info and pictures on how to mod the Invicta 8926.

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a sterile Explorer dial and all that blank space is off putting to me. I don't like a cluttered dial but I guess my mind can't wrap itself around a totally blank one either. Any idea on how to get some text or graphic on there or should I just scrap it for something like a tiger dial? I would like to keep the Explorer look.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Get some water slide decal printer paper and make your own logo.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

This is a pic thread lets see pics...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I received my blue insert today and I am pleasantly surprised that it is darker than expected. Dial is 1 state away. Guess I need to get my grind on with this case. My least favorite part.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Did I show you guys this one?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice mod. Doesn't matter if you posted it already or not.


----------



## Hayman19 (May 5, 2013)

rbesass said:


> This is a pic thread lets see pics...


Where is that crystal from??? I love the look of the edge on it. Details pleaseeee.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

New upgrades

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Hayman19 said:


> Where is that crystal from??? I love the look of the edge on it. Details pleaseeee.


That is the stock crystal without cyclops.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Man... I can't keep up with you guys!!
Cool stuff on here.
Finally finished this one today.









Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Plumblucky (Apr 16, 2015)

Where did you get that dial?!?!?! That is so cool with the Spectre logo on it


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Plumblucky said:


> Where did you get that dial?!?!?! That is so cool with the Spectre logo on it


Spectre & Octopus Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Kudos to all the "Modders" who submitted pics of their abilities to convert a boring,
Rolex Sub copy into nice appearing pieces.
Good on ya!!! 

X Traindriver


----------



## Plumblucky (Apr 16, 2015)

This is a total noob question, but how do you order from yobokies? I haven't been able to figure this out.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Plumblucky said:


> This is a total noob question, but how do you order from yobokies? I haven't been able to figure this out.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/how-do-you-buy-yobokies-374753.html

I bought some hands from him through PM here on the boards..


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Plumblucky said:


> This is a total noob question, but how do you order from yobokies? I haven't been able to figure this out.


Great question, actually.

Copy the link to the page of the item you want and then email Harold @ [email protected] and tell him you want that item and paste the link to that page so he knows what you want. Describe it as well so there is no confusion or if there are multiples on that page.

He will then reply with the amount - confirming what you want - and you use PayPal and it goes from there.

It seems weird but that's how he does it.


----------



## Plumblucky (Apr 16, 2015)

Awesome, thank you Dec1968


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Can anyone advise on crystal gasket sizes necessary for 8926OB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Greetings and Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


I'm doing something similar to this.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Saturday AM project. I took the 22mm solid end link bracelet I had on a busted Parnis and filed it to fit the Polar Explorer as I have come to call it. Fit is not perfect, but close enough for my purposes. And I get the glidelock clasp which is what I was really after.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

MStillwood said:


> Saturday AM project. I took the 22mm solid end link bracelet I had on a busted Parnis and filed it to fit the Polar Explorer as I have come to call it. Fit is not perfect, but close enough for my purposes. And I get the glidelock clasp which is what I was really after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

Acrylic dome crystal and all-brushed bracelet.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I have used the "I" style gaskets for 2.0mm thick crystals from Esslinger. I get them with i.d. to match the crystal diameter. The gasket o.d. will be a bit bigger than the hole, so work it in carefully before trying to seat the crystals.

http://www.esslinger.com/watch-gaskets-plastic-hytrel-i-gaskets-for-2-0-mm-glass-crystal-refills/


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

MStillwood said:


> Saturday AM project. I took the 22mm solid end link bracelet I had on a busted Parnis and filed it to fit the Polar Explorer as I have come to call it. Fit is not perfect, but close enough for my purposes. And I get the glidelock clasp which is what I was really after.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


excellent!

the past week i finally worked on my watch; got around to replacing the stock hands with the ones i received from harold.

8926OB. brushed, crown guards removed, logos removed from clasp and case. stock everything except dial and hands (hands and dial from yobookies)

next up: gmt mod with a miyota 8926.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Watch - check
Hands from Jake - check
Dial from Jake - check
Bracelet brushed - check
Dial cracked while trying to remove Cyclops - check!
    
...
New crystal ordered on eBay ... check.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

fna2005 said:


> Acrylic dome crystal and all-brushed bracelet.


Looks awesome! Do you have side pics ?


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dalll said:


> Looks awesome! Do you have side pics ?


Here you go...

Side case, bezel and crown are all-brushed now.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Great ! Do you mind tell me what crystal are you using ? (Seller, dimensions, with gasket?, etc.). Thanks a lot !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dalll said:


> Great ! Do you mind tell me what crystal are you using ? (Seller, dimensions, with gasket?, etc.). Thanks a lot !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I got the crystal from Esslinger.

Crystal info:
Stella Watch Crystal LD Lo Dome Watch Crystals (GS = MM: 27 1/2 = 30.1mm)
LD


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

fna2005 said:


> I got the crystal from Esslinger.
> 
> Crystal info:
> Stella Watch Crystal LD Lo Dome Watch Crystals (GS = MM: 27 1/2 = 30.1mm)
> LD


Thanks a lot !!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

A bit torn here... I usually like a satin or brushed finish on my watches. Polished just usually isn't my style. But for some reason I am considering polished on my current mod. I am at the point where I can start assembly. Is it easy enough to Polish the watch after assembly or should I make the decision now?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> A bit torn here... I usually like a satin or brushed finish on my watches. Polished just usually isn't my style. But for some reason I am considering polished on my current mod. I am at the point where I can start assembly. Is it easy enough to Polish the watch after assembly or should I make the decision now?


Personally, I'd polish before assembly. It's easier to control the process when you can clamp the parts like the case and bezel without concern for damaging a crystal, etc.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Polishing also gives a very nice base for brushing, so you really won't be wasting effort even if you decide to brush the parts later.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Polishing also gives a very nice base for brushing, so you really won't be wasting effort even if you decide to brush the parts later.


fair point. Anybody had any luck finding decent polishing compound in a brick and mortar store for reasonable price? The mailroom at work is tired of me right now and I don't trust my neighbors to get things shipped to my address. Will I have better luck at a hardware type store or a craft type place like Michael's? I would love a small tube instead of a big tub because I feel like I will only polish a watch or two at most.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I use this...










And this...










And this.










You should be able to find the Mother's polish at any well stocked auto parts store or even in the automotive section at a store like Wal-Mart for less than $10.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I think I already have mothers in my detail kit. Will check, thanks.


----------



## Bconn83 (Apr 25, 2016)

I know this may not be the best place , I have already placed a WTB ad but I am in the middle of a 8926 yobokies spectre mod and screwed up the crown tube anyone know where to buy besides invicta? Anyone got any spares?


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Before with cyclops:









After with 3mm magnifying crystal install:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

MStillwood said:


> Before with cyclops:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you use the 3.0mm tall flat bottom domed mineral crystal from Esslinger? I've used that as well as the 2.5mm on several of my builds. I really like the way they optically reduce the depth of the rehaut, which is really needed in the 8926, IMHO.

BTW, I really like how that one came out. The blue dial along with the black bezel insert really complement one another.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, that is exactly the one I used. I was not sure how I would like it but I do. I also painted the rehaut black which further disguises it. I was thinking of changing the bezel insert to blue, but I agree I like the black. I will probably change it in the future for a ceramic one though. I love that I have very little invested in this watch but have in my opinion some big money features. 

Thanks for the compliment. You and others here have inspired me to do this. I want to do some other things as well and am hunting for another 8926. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

It's hard for me to see the magnifying effect in pics but I have heard enough positive feedback that I may have to go with one. Nice mod. I have come to really appreciate the blue/black combo.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, It is not super magnifying, but at extreme angles it looks neat. I also like the look of the slight dome and the edge profile is pleasing to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

curious what process you used to paint the rehaut. Just light sand and gloss model paint, or what? And where on earth have you found decent ceramic inserts for the 8926?



MStillwood said:


> Yes, that is exactly the one I used. I was not sure how I would like it but I do. I also painted the rehaut black which further disguises it. I was thinking of changing the bezel insert to blue, but I agree I like the black. I will probably change it in the future for a ceramic one though. I love that I have very little invested in this watch but have in my opinion some big money features.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. You and others here have inspired me to do this. I want to do some other things as well and am hunting for another 8926.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Meanwhile, pardon the heresy, but where's the 12mm mod base for when we tire of the much thicker 8926? Anybody found one with a thinner movement and a good source of bezel inserts?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

hwa said:


> Meanwhile, pardon the heresy, but where's the 12mm mod base for when we tire of the much thicker 8926? Anybody found one with a thinner movement and a good source of bezel inserts?


might be a seiko option out there for you. Check out the Seiko 5 finder


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hwa said:


> Meanwhile, pardon the heresy, but where's the 12mm mod base for when we tire of the much thicker 8926? Anybody found one with a thinner movement and a good source of bezel inserts?


Get a MilSub caseback from Raffles - less than $20 and that fixes your problem. Fits like a glove!!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I have been waiting to find out if the Tiger Concept V5 case is any thinner to take advantage of the 9015 movement.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Did you use the 3.0mm tall flat bottom domed mineral crystal from Esslinger? I've used that as well as the 2.5mm on several of my builds. I really like the way they optically reduce the depth of the rehaut, which is really needed in the 8926, IMHO.
> 
> BTW, I really like how that one came out. The blue dial along with the black bezel insert really complement one another.
> 
> ...


Try it on a "Chelsea" NATO from Zach at Cincystrapworks.com.










The colors go great with a blue dial and black bezel insert.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Get a MilSub caseback from Raffles - less than $20 and that fixes your problem. Fits like a glove!!


Thanks. Tried that, but only shaves about 0.5mm.

The snxs seiko 5s are workable for explorer type builds, but those 19mm straps and 4 o'clock crowns...


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Hwa, had you looked at the Sieko SNKL watches? They are about 38mm, 3 o'clock crown and 20mm lugs.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jzoo said:


> Hwa, had you looked at the Sieko SNKL watches? They are about 38mm, 3 o'clock crown and 20mm lugs.


Will check it out!


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

hwa said:


> curious what process you used to paint the rehaut. Just light sand and gloss model paint, or what? And where on earth have you found decent ceramic inserts for the 8926?


I removed the crystal and movement then used a pinstripe paintbrush with gloss black testors. I think matte would be better though.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I asked him and he said the case is the same as the V4. The difference is that the 9015 case is made specifically for 9015. Also it is a different crystal. Went from sapphire to AR mineral.



jzoo said:


> I have been waiting to find out if the Tiger Concept V5 case is any thinner to take advantage of the 9015 movement.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Waiting to get a search warrant signed....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Can't wait to do my first 8926 mod. I have learned an enormous amount just browsing this thread, thanks to all of you. Just waiting to find a cheap used 8926 on ebay or something. Will be posting the results.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

MStillwood said:


> Waiting to get a search warrant signed....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? What line of work are you in?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I asked him and he said the case is the same as the V4. The difference is that the 9015 case is made specifically for 9015. Also it is a different crystal. Went from sapphire to AR mineral.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information, Randy.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

rbesass said:


> Really? What line of work are you in?


Detective Lieutenant.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I think I'd like that job. Although you guys put in some very long hours.



MStillwood said:


> Detective Lieutenant.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

I already have 20 hours of overtime since Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm the unit commander, so I don't have to work too many cases myself. I've gotten involved recently with two big ones though so I've been working a lot to help out my sergeants and junior detectives. It's just like the TV shows. Hit it as hard as you can until the leads dry out. Tomorrow should be a back to normal day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Krell0 said:


> Can't wait to do my first 8926 mod. I have learned an enormous amount just browsing this thread, thanks to all of you. Just waiting to find a cheap used 8926 on ebay or something. Will be posting the results.


Be patient. Cheap ones do come up from time to time. And since you'll be modding it anyway, don't be afraid to pick up beater. I think I got my first one for like $28.50 or something like that. Just make sure it runs well.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Yeah I've got a bid on one now for a decent price just hoping I stay at the top, might sell my first Invicta mod (I molded a seiko 5 which I kept for sentimental value) so that I have a little money for another and whatever I don't sell I'll just keep and use the money for better mods 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

My replacement acrylic crystal finally arrived, so I finally put it all together and finished my first 8926 mod. So with a cheeky wink and a nod to Rymnd, I present my 'Rymn-diver'









Apologies for the q'n'd phone pics. I opted for an acrylic crystal because I like the way the slight magnification reduces the visual impact of the rehaut, I have a soft-spot for that funky retro dome (from owning several Vostoks) and because I wasn't entirely sure I had the right dimensions to fit a scalloped bezel ;-).

Side view of aforementioned funky dome goodness:








... complete with boldly emblazened Invicta logo. I thought about sanding it off but decided in the end that it was still, at heart, an Invicta so why hide it. Besides which, no-one here in the UK would have a clue about the brand anyway, so it's unlikely to attract a lynch-mob.

Hands and dial are from Jake, crystal from some bloke on ebay, bracelet centre-links are brushed.

Massive kudos to everyone in this thread for your advice and inspiration. So far, I've got to page 230, but I will persevere to the end! I need fresh inspiration for my next mod :think:


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

mrwomble said:


> My replacement acrylic crystal finally arrived, so I finally put it all together and finished my first 8926 mod. So with a cheeky wink and a nod to Rymnd, I present my 'Rymn-diver'
> 
> View attachment 7936178
> 
> ...


Nice MOD! Congrats

What is the size of your acrylic crystal? I know that 8926 model has smaller crystal than the 8926OB (30mm).


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

fna2005 said:


> Nice MOD! Congrats
> 
> What is the size of your acrylic crystal? I know that 8926 model has smaller crystal than the 8926OB (30mm).


They are usually either 29.5mm or 30.0mm, but it is best to measure before ordering. I have run into both OB as well as A model 8926s with both sizes, so you can't count on getting the right size just by looking at the model number.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I've shown this watch here before, but never on this particular NATO.



















Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> They are usually either 29.5mm or 30.0mm, but it is best to measure before ordering. I have run into both OB as well as A model 8926s with both sizes, so you can't count on getting the right size just by looking at the model number.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Don't forget though, if press fitting an acrylic crystal to order .1mm larger (29.6mm or 30.1mm)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

fna2005 said:


> Nice MOD! Congrats
> 
> What is the size of your acrylic crystal? I know that 8926 model has smaller crystal than the 8926OB (30mm).


Thanks fna2005, I read somewhere in this gargantuan thread that the crystal on the scalloped bezel is 29.5mm. I had no way of measuring what the old crystal was, so I opted for the nearest size they had for the acrylic crystal, which was 29.6mm. Acrylic has a bit of flex, so it fitted just fine.

I've been wearing it all day and I'm really enjoying the dome on it and the slight distortion. I think I'll probably go with the acrylic again on my next mod.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks fna2005, I read somewhere in this gargantuan thread that the crystal on the scalloped bezel is 29.5mm.


As has been said more recently on this thread - A bezel and OB bezel watches were made with both 29.5 and 30mm crystals. The only way to know is measure. Otherwise it is gambling when ordering a crystal.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Swapped in a sterile bond dial. Tossed it on a khaki canvas nato, instead of the weathered leather strap I was using before. Liking it more than the explorer style... but thinking I need some gilded/gold hands to complete the watch.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Going to build another of these...



but with this bezel, disregard the insert...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Going to build another of these...
> 
> 
> 
> but with this bezel, disregard the insert...


Yup! That mod should look great with the 30 LPI bezel Randy.

In fact that mod is why I bought the 30 LPI checkering file in the first place. I've got this exact same dial, bezel insert, and hands in my parts box. They're just waiting on me to get some time to build it. I'm sure you'll get yours done way before I do though. You really crank 'em out!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Yup! That mod should look great with the 30 LPI bezel Randy.
> 
> In fact that mod is why I bought the 30 LPI checkering file in the first place. I've got this exact same dial, bezel insert, and hands in my parts box. They're just waiting on me to get some time to build it. I'm sure you'll get yours done way before I do though. You really crank 'em out!
> 
> ...


I am waiting for the dial and hands. So you are ahead of me. I ordered them a little less than a week ago so there is still some waiting to do.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I am waiting for the dial and hands. So you are ahead of me. I ordered them a little less than a week ago so there is still some waiting to do.


I have 2 projects in process right now, (Justadad's prize watch and one for me) but there is one thing holding me up on both of them that I'm now thinking is not going to be ready to go untill next week at the very earliest. Once these two projects are off the workbench, I'll be ready to start on the Spectre homage.

Your original Spectre homage from last year is what inspired me in the first place, so in reality you were still done before me. ;-)

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone help with where I can find an orange PO style insert for an 8926?


Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks fna2005, I read somewhere in this gargantuan thread that the crystal on the scalloped bezel is 29.5mm. I had no way of measuring what the old crystal was, so I opted for the nearest size they had for the acrylic crystal, which was 29.6mm. Acrylic has a bit of flex, so it fitted just fine.
> 
> I've been wearing it all day and I'm really enjoying the dome on it and the slight distortion. I think I'll probably go with the acrylic again on my next mod.


Thanks for the info. I just placed my order for a 29.6mm acrylic crystal. Hope it works on mine.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Anyone help with where I can find an orange PO style insert for an 8926?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


The only place that I know of is Alpha-Watch.com. Unfortunately, the OD is a little big, so they need to be reduced in diameter a bit it to fit.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

jzoo said:


> As has been said more recently on this thread - A bezel and OB bezel watches were made with both 29.5 and 30mm crystals. The only way to know is measure. Otherwise it is gambling when ordering a crystal.


I am pretty sure the crystal on mine is 29.5mm but if not then goodbye 8 bucks *LOL*


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

fna2005 said:


> I am pretty sure the crystal on mine is 29.5mm but if not then goodbye 8 bucks *LOL*


If you keep modding 8926s, you'll need it eventually. No monies will be wasted.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

If anyone needs a 30mm dagaz big bubble sapphire, PM me and we can work something out.


----------



## HCM (Apr 22, 2016)

How do you reduce the size of the PO insert?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

HCM said:


> How do you reduce the size of the PO insert?


Take a look at this thread by fellow forum member rbesass:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/makin...8.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1665658?page=1

It should give you all the info you'll need to know.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm sure the answer is here in this thread, but I'm going to ask since I'm sure hwa or lt or randy knows off the top of their head. Is the 8926OB dial standard Seiko 28.5mm or does it run a bit larger? I really was hoping to use some Raffles dials on some mods or do i have to order from Jake or Harold?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> I'm sure the answer is here in this thread, but I'm going to ask since I'm sure hwa or lt or randy knows off the top of their head. Is the 8926OB dial standard Seiko 28.5mm or does it run a bit larger? I really was hoping to use some Raffles dials on some mods or do i have to order from Jake or Harold?


Raffles dials, Yobokies, and Dagaz dials all fit beautifully. I have two with Raffles dials and one with a Dagaz dial. You're good to go.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> I'm sure the answer is here in this thread, but I'm going to ask since I'm sure hwa or lt or randy knows off the top of their head. Is the 8926OB dial standard Seiko 28.5mm or does it run a bit larger? I really was hoping to use some Raffles dials on some mods or do i have to order from Jake or Harold?


I used a 29mm explorer from raffles and worked fine for me.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Raffles dials, Yobokies, and Dagaz dials all fit beautifully. I have two with Raffles dials and one with a Dagaz dial. You're good to go.





idvsego said:


> I used a 29mm explorer from raffles and worked fine for me.


Cool... thanks guys!


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Cool... thanks guys!


Same here. No problems with 29mm dials. You could probably even use a 30mm dial, but the edges of the dial will be obscured by the case. The dial in my last pic (post 3559 - two pages ago) is a 29mm dial from raffles on a miyota movement.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

imperfect half-assed answer, but here goes: I don't know for sure. I don't have a stripped down 8926OB handy to measure, but I just checked a 9404 with scalloped bezel and 29.5 crystal, and here's what I can tell you about that one. invicta dial is 28.5. Jake's dials are also 28.5. The NH35 movement, with plastic movement ring affixed, comes in a hair over 29. Dial opening (visible dial) is 27mm. I do have an 8926OB with one of the larger 30mm crystal sizes (unlike the smaller 29.5 sized ones). It's wearing a Jake BB dial, which I believe is a 28.5, and I haven't heard of any other size variants. So, you can very comfortably use either a 28.5 or a 29mm dial in any of the seiko-based 8926 variants, IN MY EXPERIENCE. If I'm wrong, hopefully someone will chime in.



Jtragic said:


> I'm sure the answer is here in this thread, but I'm going to ask since I'm sure hwa or lt or randy knows off the top of their head. Is the 8926OB dial standard Seiko 28.5mm or does it run a bit larger? I really was hoping to use some Raffles dials on some mods or do i have to order from Jake or Harold?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^

Yeah... What these guys said. 

Yobokies, Dagaz, and Raffles. All great dial sources for 8926 mods.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

My interpretation of the Rolex 6538 ...


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

MrOllium said:


> My interpretation of the Rolex 6538 ...
> 
> View attachment 7972058


Is that a DLW ceramic insert? I tried using one of those on a Bostok and broke it like an idiot on the huge acrylic dome when fitting the bezel. It still haunts me.


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

laff79 said:


> Is that a DLW ceramic insert? I tried using one of those on a Bostok and broke it like an idiot on the huge acrylic dome when fitting the bezel. It still haunts me.


No , that's a normal aftermarket alu insert (submariner).
I've only colored the triangle at 12 red.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

MrOllium said:


> No , that's a normal aftermarket alu insert (submariner).
> I've only colored the triangle at 12 red.


Model paint or nail Polish?


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

MrOllium said:


> My interpretation of the Rolex 6538 ...
> 
> View attachment 7972058


Nicely done.


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

idvsego said:


> Model paint or nail Polish?


lamp paint


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

flamingrabbit said:


> Nicely done.


thx


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

MrOllium said:


> lamp paint


So what exactly is lamp paint? I've never heard of that term before.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> I'm sure the answer is here in this thread, but I'm going to ask since I'm sure hwa or lt or randy knows off the top of their head. Is the 8926OB dial standard Seiko 28.5mm or does it run a bit larger? I really was hoping to use some Raffles dials on some mods or do i have to order from Jake or Harold?


While the dial size may be the same, remember that invicta/nh35a has the date window at 3, and the seiko/7s26 has the date window at 4ish. If you get a dial with feet, and the date window is in the wrong place, you will have to clip the feet and use adhesive "dial dots" to attach the dial (or relocate the feet).

Additionally, 7s26 commonly have a separate wheels for day of week / date of month, so you might find an oversized day/date opening. Covering up the day wheel is a mater of personal preference (some like it, some hate it, some remove the wheel and day advancing mechanism), but leaving an exposed dial window over a movement with no day wheel is probably a bad idea.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jisham said:


> While the dial size may be the same, remember that invicta/nh35a has the date window at 3, and the seiko/7s26 has the date window at 4ish. If you get a dial with feet, and the date window is in the wrong place, you will have to clip the feet and use adhesive "dial dots" to attach the dial (or relocate the feet).
> 
> Additionally, 7s26 commonly have a separate wheels for day of week / date of month, so you might find an oversized day/date opening. Covering up the day wheel is a mater of personal preference (some like it, some hate it, some remove the wheel and day advancing mechanism), but leaving an exposed dial window over a movement with no day wheel is probably a bad idea.


all true. you can snip dial feet and use dial dots to get around the crown position but pay attention tot he day/date window and the movement. the Seiko and Miyota movements have slightly different window placements. with that said, it is minor. I just got to a stopping point on my current project that uses a Seiko Dagaz dial on a miyota movement. Close enough for me since there are limited blue option to begin with.

I am not done but I am stopping for a minute. Trying to get better at excising patience to not mess them up. I havent decided on the finish of the case or bracelet (brushed vs polished) and I have another set of hands coming because I didnt like the lume mismatch...so I didnt bother with the seconds hand. But here is how it looks now and I like the look.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

idvsego said:


> all true. you can snip dial feet and use dial dots to get around the crown position but pay attention tot he day/date window and the movement. the Seiko and Miyota movements have slightly different window placements. with that said, it is minor. I just got to a stopping point on my current project that uses a Seiko Dagaz dial on a miyota movement. Close enough for me since there are limited blue option to begin with.
> 
> I am not done but I am stopping for a minute. Trying to get better at excising patience to not mess them up. I havent decided on the finish of the case or bracelet (brushed vs polished) and I have another set of hands coming because I didnt like the lume mismatch...so I didnt bother with the seconds hand. But here is how it looks now and I like the look.
> 
> ...


That's nearly identical to the one I built using a Tiger Concepts case last year. I was wondering how it would look in the Invicta case (although I was also considering the Invicta for the NH35 movement so that the date window would line up better).


IMG_2941.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Aitch said:


> That's nearly identical to the one I built using a Tiger Concepts case last year. I was wondering how it would look in the Invicta case (although I was also considering the Invicta for the NH35 movement so that the date window would line up better).


I saw yours a while back and liked it. I was going to do cathedral hands but actually liked the stock style on yours so I attempted to save some money/annoyance by staying stock. Didn't work out too well obviously but still going mercedes.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idvsego said:


> all true. you can snip dial feet and use dial dots to get around the crown position but pay attention tot he day/date window and the movement. the Seiko and Miyota movements have slightly different window placements. with that said, it is minor. I just got to a stopping point on my current project that uses a Seiko Dagaz dial on a miyota movement. Close enough for me since there are limited blue option to begin with.
> 
> I am not done but I am stopping for a minute. Trying to get better at excising patience to not mess them up. I havent decided on the finish of the case or bracelet (brushed vs polished) and I have another set of hands coming because I didnt like the lume mismatch...so I didnt bother with the seconds hand. But here is how it looks now and I like the look.
> 
> ...


Can you take a pic with the lume on that watch? That looks spectacular.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Can you take a pic with the lume on that watch? That looks spectacular.


I will try. I suck at lume shots.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I will try. I suck at lume shots.


Go outdoors for less than a minute in sunshine and into a closet or bathroom. Click. Done.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Go outdoors for less than a minute in sunshine and into a closet or bathroom. Click. Done.


I have a 3 hour commute and 4 kids at home when I get there. If I am ducking into a closet it is to eat a girl scout cookie uninterrupted.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

idvsego said:


> I have a 3 hour commute and 4 kids at her new when I get there. If I am ducking into a closet it is to eat a girl scout cookie uninterrupted.


Hahahaha

I usually lock the bathroom door just so I can read Car and Driver, Motor Trend, and Road and Track in peace and quiet.


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> So what exactly is lamp paint? I've never heard of that term before.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

jisham said:


> While the dial size may be the same, remember that invicta/nh35a has the date window at 3, and the seiko/7s26 has the date window at 4ish. If you get a dial with feet, and the date window is in the wrong place, you will have to clip the feet and use adhesive "dial dots" to attach the dial (or relocate the feet).
> 
> Additionally, 7s26 commonly have a separate wheels for day of week / date of month, so you might find an oversized day/date opening. Covering up the day wheel is a mater of personal preference (some like it, some hate it, some remove the wheel and day advancing mechanism), but leaving an exposed dial window over a movement with no day wheel is probably a bad idea.


thanks for the info. the raffles dials i have are no dates gonna have to squeeze the hand openings a bit too since he only has ones for eta. but the lume will match 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

MrOllium said:


>


Thanks!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Tragic, what hands are you seeking for what mvmt? Lots of suppliers besides raffles...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HCM (Apr 22, 2016)

Modifications:
- Removed case branding
- Dial by Tiger Concept
- Hands by Dagaz
- Insert from Chinese shop (slightly bleached with DanKlorix)
- Strap by Fluco


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

HCM said:


> View attachment 7996674
> View attachment 7996682
> View attachment 7996690
> 
> ...


Nice work! I love a good blue snowflake mod.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah that's the first snow flake that I have actually wanted. Lots of well done mods with them, just not my cup of tea. That one though.... Great combo


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

hwa said:


> Tragic, what hands are you seeking for what mvmt? Lots of suppliers besides raffles...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


vintage snowflake to lume match the dial. he describes the lume as "yellow" on the dial but says its his "vintage" lume, so im not sure what im going to get. besides harold and jake, who else has seiko hands?


rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





LifeTrekker said:


> Nice work! I love a good blue snowflake mod.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey guys, I originally posted this in the watch making forum, but thought I'd post it here too since it's a thread specifically for the Invicta Pro Diver. 

So I did a Fiftyfive Fathoms mod about a year ago to my Invicta 8926 with the NH35A movement. Everything went great, and it was working fine and keeping good time, until last night.. I haven't worn the watch for about 5 days, shook it to get it going, and set the time and date. I specifically set the time to 6 o'clock every time I set the date so I don't damage the date complication. Even after I set the time and date, everything was fine. This was around 3:30 in the morning, and I went to bed right after thinking "Yea I'll wear this tomorrow!".. This morning when I wake up, the watch is stopped at around 4:20 in the morning. I thought it was odd because i had winded the watch up the night before, so I tried to wind it up with the crown, and still nothing... 

I'm not sure what happened over night that would stop the watch from going, it wasn't dropped or beaten on, it's a complete mystery to me. Any suggestions? Should I just start looking for a replacement movement? Thank you all for your time!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

TZWang said:


> Hey guys, I originally posted this in the watch making forum, but thought I'd post it here too since it's a thread specifically for the Invicta Pro Diver.
> 
> So I did a Fiftyfive Fathoms mod about a year ago to my Invicta 8926 with the NH35A movement. Everything went great, and it was working fine and keeping good time, until last night.. I haven't worn the watch for about 5 days, shook it to get it going, and set the time and date. I specifically set the time to 6 o'clock every time I set the date so I don't damage the date complication. Even after I set the time and date, everything was fine. This was around 3:30 in the morning, and I went to bed right after thinking "Yea I'll wear this tomorrow!".. This morning when I wake up, the watch is stopped at around 4:20 in the morning. I thought it was odd because i had winded the watch up the night before, so I tried to wind it up with the crown, and still nothing...
> 
> I'm not sure what happened over night that would stop the watch from going, it wasn't dropped or beaten on, it's a complete mystery to me. Any suggestions? Should I just start looking for a replacement movement? Thank you all for your time!


Can you change the time/date at all?


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Can you change the time/date at all?


Yes I can, and the date will change with the time too if it goes past 12 a.m.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Did you change the battery? 


Just kidding


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

TZWang said:


> Yes I can, and the date will change with the time too if it goes past 12 a.m.


Ok. I wasn't sure if the crown stem had come loose. Sounds like it isn't.


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Did you change the battery?
> 
> Just kidding


Duracell, trusted everywhere.


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok. I wasn't sure if the crown stem had come loose. Sounds like it isn't.


I don't think so either. The weirdest part to me is that it was working, but then stopped by itself just sitting in my watch box... Well either way, this isn't a movement worth fixing. I think I'm going to get another NH35a off ebay and go from there. The reason why it stopped will just be a mystery!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

TZWang said:


> I don't think so either. The weirdest part to me is that it was working, but then stopped by itself just sitting in my watch box... Well either way, this isn't a movement worth fixing. I think I'm going to get another NH35a off ebay and go from there. The reason why it stopped will just be a mystery!


You might try removing and then reinstalling the stem. It probably won't work, but it is a an easy thing to try.

You could also try shocking the movement a time or two. I heard someplace that it will restart a stopped ticker.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> You might try removing and then reinstalling the stem. It probably won't work, but it is a an easy thing to try.
> 
> You could also try shocking the movement a time or two. I heard someplace that it will restart a stopped ticker.
> 
> ...


Usually this is a quick fix


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TZWang said:


> I don't think so either. The weirdest part to me is that it was working, but then stopped by itself just sitting in my watch box... Well either way, this isn't a movement worth fixing. I think I'm going to get another NH35a off ebay and go from there. The reason why it stopped will just be a mystery!





LifeTrekker said:


> You might try removing and then reinstalling the stem. It probably won't work, but it is a an easy thing to try.
> 
> You could also try shocking the movement a time or two. I heard someplace that it will restart a stopped ticker.
> 
> ...


This happened to me on a 7s26 movement seiko 5, and shocking the watch didn't work and I had to give the wheel a little push with a toothpick. And it worked perfectly since then

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> You might try removing and then reinstalling the stem. It probably won't work, but it is a an easy thing to try.
> 
> You could also try shocking the movement a time or two. I heard someplace that it will restart a stopped ticker.
> 
> ...





the_watchier said:


> This happened to me on a 7s26 movement seiko 5, and shocking the watch didn't work and I had to give the wheel a little push with a toothpick. And it worked perfectly since then
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Tried reinstalling the crown and giving the balance wheel a push, both didn't work. Also check the winding mechanisms, both hand winding and rotor winding seems to be working, or at least turning the gear above the barrel... If anything, I think maybe the main spring somehow got detached from the shaft that it spins around? But if that's the case, I shouldn't feel tension when winding with the crown. Anyways, what do you mean by shock the movement?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TZWang said:


> Tried reinstalling the crown and giving the balance wheel a push, both didn't work. Also check the winding mechanisms, both hand winding and rotor winding seems to be working, or at least turning the gear above the barrel... If anything, I think maybe the main spring somehow got detached from the shaft that it spins around? But if that's the case, I shouldn't feel tension when winding with the crown. Anyways, what do you mean by shock the movement?


I believe he mean holding the watch and banging it against your palm. This should do the trick! Good luck, i know how frustrating this is!

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> I believe he mean holding the watch and banging it against your palm. This should do the trick! Good luck, i know how frustrating this is!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


Ohhh, yea I did that already too. I believe the technical term would be "percussive maintenance", if you want to sound fancy that is. Hahaha


----------



## Hoog (Mar 23, 2016)

My third mod and the one i looked forward to put together the most, love wearing it and very very pleased with the result overall!

This is my Tudor Pelagos mod and base is ofc an 8926ob.

Mods made
-Bezel mod (worked like a b*tch to get the new bezel insert fit, that was originally too big.)
-Ceramic bezel insert, also worked with dremmel on this to make it abit thinner so it would sit as low "as possible" (It still sits abit high, but im not disturbed by it at all wearing it)
-Single doomed sapphire crystal
-Logo removal on case
-Logo removal on bracelet
-Logo removal on caseback (Seen on pic #4, 8926ob and Invicta texts where removed.
-Brushed bracelet
-Brushed case (including all on the back and caseback)
-Brushed crown
-Brushed bezel
-Tiger concept dial
-Black/white snowflake hands
-Made the big silverspace between the dial and crystal black, which before really bugged me. 
-Cyklops removal on original crystal and put that in my other 8926 blackbay mod, but i guess that dont count for this mod!

With my first mod being a blackbay i had zero problems, and then i also took away the crown guards. However with this after bezel mod it was simply impossible to get one of the springs to fit and let the bezel sit tight, so after very long time of trying i finally gave up and glued the bezel. Also the bezelinsert got a small crack on the triangle, guess that could have been avoided even tho i was very careful on the insert with my dremmel.

Prett bad photos taken by my smartphone. but the best i have for the moment. Hope you you enjoy it!


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Great job, the pelagos is one of my grails so I won't be making a homage to it as its just not the same, but this looks excellent.
Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I got a new 8926OB the other day from Amazon. I wore it for a couple days straight before testing the accuracy. From 1730 last night to 1440 this afternoon it lost 9 seconds, +/- 1sec for operator error. I think this is unacceptable for a NH350A movement. Is there a break in period, like on a new motorcycle? Or did I get a dud? Oh, and I'm getting my time off of time.is. What is a trusted, accurate time source?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jetcash said:


> I got a new 8926OB the other day from Amazon. I wore it for a couple days straight before testing the accuracy. From 1730 last night to 1440 this afternoon it lost 9 seconds, +/- 1sec for operator error. I think this is unacceptable for a NH350A movement. Is there a break in period, like on a new motorcycle? Or did I get a dud? Oh, and I'm getting my time off of time.is. What is a trusted, accurate time source?
> View attachment 8044482


Break in period - yes. Keep wearing it.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

I wish Invicta didnt put their "wings" logo on the dial, this looks SO much cleaner, I would even consider to buy it if there was a date window (I know its quartz)


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> I wish Invicta didnt put their "wings" logo on the dial, this looks SO much cleaner, I would even consider to buy it if there was a date window (I know its quartz)


Pop the wings off. Leaves a couple of tiny holes but not very noticeable. My first mod was popping off the wings from the dial and trimming them off of the seconds hand with a hobby knife.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I got a new 8926OB the other day from Amazon. I wore it for a couple days straight before testing the accuracy. From 1730 last night to 1440 this afternoon it lost 9 seconds, +/- 1sec for operator error. I think this is unacceptable for a NH350A movement. Is there a break in period, like on a new motorcycle? Or did I get a dud? Oh, and I'm getting my time off of time.is. What is a trusted, accurate time source?
> View attachment 8044482


I use an app on my smartphone called Watch Accuracy. Basically, you take a pic of your watch, move some markers around to match the positions of your watch hands, and then save it. Repeat in 12 to 24 hours, and it will calculate your +/- time over 24 hours. It works great. You can also set up profiles for multiple watches.

Edit:
Here's are a couple of screenshots. This first one is right after you take the pic.










And this second one is after you have dragged the markers around to match the hand positions.










Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Pop the wings off. Leaves a couple of tiny holes but not very noticeable. My first mod was popping off the wings from the dial and trimming them off of the seconds hand with a hobby knife.


Oh really, that is a great idea cause I really love full blue OB sub but can't stand that logo on the dial AND on seconds hand. Chit, I might buy me an Invicta afterall  I actually dont mind Invicta marking on the side of case I think it looks pretty good.

Do you have pics after that "mod"?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Getting this back in a few days. Kevin Lee (120watch) does such amazing work! This is before he brushed the bracelet - I'll have more pics once he's done with that.

David


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

ARMADUK said:


> Oh really, that is a great idea cause I really love full blue OB sub but can't stand that logo on the dial AND on seconds hand. Chit, I might buy me an Invicta afterall  I actually dont mind Invicta marking on the side of case I think it looks pretty good.
> 
> Do you have pics after that "mod"?


I don't think I do but I a pretty sure I have the dial somewhere still. Will check.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

So I've just finished reading through all 363 (!) pages of this thread to pick up tips and get ideas for mods and I have two questions:

When do I receive my medal?
Will the medal have 'invicta' engraved on the side and would it be better to remove it with a bastard file or a dremel?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have been using a drill press and drum sander. Works pretty good. Dremmel will possibly leave a wavy surface you will need to smooth over with sand paper and a block. If all you have are hand tools, use the file.

Just be careful the metals we give are normally plastic. We don't have much money here.





mrwomble said:


> So I've just finished reading through all 363 (!) pages of this thread to pick up tips and get ideas for mods and I have two questions:
> 
> When do I receive my medal?
> Will the medal have 'invicta' engraved on the side and would it be better to remove it with a bastard file or a dremel?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

jetcash said:


> I got a new 8926OB the other day from Amazon. I wore it for a couple days straight before testing the accuracy. From 1730 last night to 1440 this afternoon it lost 9 seconds, +/- 1sec for operator error. I think this is unacceptable for a NH350A movement. Is there a break in period, like on a new motorcycle? Or did I get a dud? Oh, and I'm getting my time off of time.is. What is a trusted, accurate time source?
> View attachment 8044482


Yes, there is a bit of a break-in, but it will likely get slower, not faster, as the amplitude increases while it breaks in.

However, approximately -9 seconds per day is well within the specs (-20 to +40 s/d) for this movement, and can easily be regulated out when you have it apart for modding.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks svorkoetter, I didn't realize there was that much play in the specs.

LifeTrekker, that app looks really cool. I'll check it out.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Thanks svorkoetter, I didn't realize there was that much play in the specs.
> 
> LifeTrekker, that app looks really cool. I'll check it out.


Mine runs + 4 seconds in 24 hours. I have kind of forgotten how it behaved when I first got it but I think it might have been gaining a bit more at first. I never attempted to regulate it since that +4 seemed OK to me.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Tried something new i thought you all might enjoy. Havent installed with gasket yet, but i don't anticipate any fitment problems. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Have you tried WatchTracker? FWIW it's a bit easier to use, doesn't require pictures.



LifeTrekker said:


> I use an app on my smartphone called Watch Accuracy. Basically, you take a pic of your watch, move some markers around to match the positions of your watch hands, and then save it. Repeat in 12 to 24 hours, and it will calculate your +/- time over 24 hours. It works great. You can also set up profiles for multiple watches.
> 
> Edit:
> Here's are a couple of screenshots. This first one is right after you take the pic.
> ...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Can anyone recommend waterslide decal inkjet paper?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, I have used this decal film and have been happy with it. The white decal film also works well.
http://www.micromark.com/clear-on-white-decal-paper-ink-jet-printers-5-sheets,7942.html

Don't forget to pick up a sealer also.


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Can anyone recommend waterslide decal inkjet paper?


I use clear Testors sheets.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

flamingrabbit said:


> I never attempted to regulate it since that +4 seemed OK to me.


I'd hope not! A consistent +4/day is within COSC standards.


----------



## ArchitectBrah (May 11, 2016)

This thread needs some gold love.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

ArchitectBrah said:


> View attachment 8083858
> View attachment 8083866
> 
> 
> This thread needs some gold love.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I tried it out but I just don't like polished so out came the scotchbrite this morning...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I tried it out but I just don't like polished so out came the scotchbrite this morning...
> 
> View attachment 8091482
> 
> ...


Maybe my coffee hasn't kicked in yet, but why no seconds hand?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Maybe my coffee hasn't kicked in yet, but why no seconds hand?


Those are the stock hands and as soon as I put the hour on there I knew I didn't like the lume mismatch. I purchased a replacement set but wanted to go ahead and wear the watch for a bit so I put the minute on but didn't want the hassle of the seconds since it was coming right back off soon. It will end up with a proper seconds hand.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Those are the stock hands and as soon as I put the hour on there I knew I didn't like the lume mismatch. I purchased a replacement set but wanted to go ahead and wear the watch for a bit so I put the minute on but didn't want the hassle of the seconds since it was coming right back off soon. It will end up with a proper seconds hand.


Thank you. I thought I was losing my mind.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> I'd hope not! A consistent +4/day is within COSC standards.


I did not know that. I think our quartz watches have spoiled us with their incredible accuracy. But yeah, this 8926 has gained +4 sec per 24 hrs for the last three days. Now you have me curious...I will keep track and see if it maintains that level of accuracy.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Got a Dagaz 70's dial and Dagaz Mercedes hands. Love it.

David


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Got a Dagaz 70's dial and Dagaz Mercedes hands. Love it.
> 
> David


Looks great! One question though, what is the watch on the right side on the first pic, the one with the vintage lume?

Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great! One question though, what is the watch on the right side on the first pic, the one with the vintage lume?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V using Tapatalk


It's made with Invicta parts and some super secret parts I can't mention in this forum....


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> It's made with Invicta parts and some super secret parts I can't mention in this forum....


lol...well stated. I really wish raffles made some of those without the branding.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idvsego said:


> lol...well stated. I really wish raffles made some of those without the branding.


Yes I agree. Or a different, unique, brand name.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


Does the one on the left in the bottom photo have an AR coated sapphire crystal? It sure seems that the color of the dial is quite a bit different than the other one, which I am assuming is a mineral crystal.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Does the one on the left in the bottom photo have an AR coated sapphire crystal? It sure seems that the color of the dial is quite a bit different than the other one, which I am assuming is a mineral crystal.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


The one on the left has a blue dial and AR coated sapphire. The one on the right is a black dial and mineral crystal.


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Mark1911 (Mar 22, 2016)

I want a strap code miltat bracelet for my 8926ob can you guys tell me if any of the curved end links will fit


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Just another: dagaz, ofrei hands, esslinger mineral...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

Stunning! I love it...



120 said:


> Just another: dagaz, ofrei hands, esslinger mineral...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HCM (Apr 22, 2016)

Did another mod:


















 Hands and dial from Yobokies
 Bezel insert und silicone strap from Alpha
I had to widen the lip of the bezel for the insert to fit. It's 0.5 mm too wide in diameter.
 Removed crown guard and case branding with a Dremel


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Something mil-subish today. I used the Dagaz Commando hands and his mil-sub dial, along with an aftermarket bezel insert. I also de- branded the case and crown and added a metal caseback.


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

Raffles vintage explorer dial, esslinger dome acrylic crystal, debranded case/crown & hands set (wings removed).

Has anyone have spare hands set compatible for NH35A mov't that wanted to get rid of???


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

fna2005 said:


> Has anyone have spare hands set compatible for NH35A mov't that wanted to get rid of???


What are you looking for?


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

kcoops said:


> What are you looking for?


Sword or merc hands but I am pretty open for anything that would look good for this dial with white lume.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

fna2005 said:


> Sword or merc hands but I am pretty open for anything that would look good for this dial with white lume.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

HCM said:


> Did another mod:
> 
> View attachment 8155794
> 
> ...


howd you widen the bezel?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HCM (Apr 22, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> howd you widen the bezel?


I slightly milled the lip with a Dremel.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Branding on the side is removed, case brushed, rehaut is extended (with a dremel), bezel insert from ebay (I painted the red part and removed the pip), hands and dial from dagaz.


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

Hehe. Invicta mod coming soon


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

fna2005 said:


> Has anyone have spare hands set compatible for NH35A mov't that wanted to get rid of???


Stock 8926OB/9404SYB hands OK? PM me if interested.


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

jisham said:


> Stock 8926OB/9404SYB hands OK? PM me if interested.


I already have the stock hands set installed. That won't make any diffence aside from the wings


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

Vintage Kermit green and Harley bezels on Dagaz mod dials and hands


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm cooking a new mod these days and I decided to keep the original crystal minus the cyclops.
Removing the cyclops was very easy, much easier than I thought. But I have a question though, what are you guys using to clean the crystal from the glue traces? 
There is a square mark on the crystal that I'm not able to remove! Will you please advise.
Thanks

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> I'm cooking a new mod these days and I decided to keep the original crystal minus the cyclops.
> Removing the cyclops was very easy, much easier than I thought. But I have a question though, what are you guys using to clean the crystal from the glue traces?
> There is a square mark on the crystal that I'm not able to remove! Will you please advise.
> Thanks
> ...


I used some alcohol whipes like you keep in a first aid kit. We have them all over the place at work for wiping down keyboards and mice and stuff. Came right off for me. I wiped it right after I popped the cyclops off though.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I used some alcohol whipes like you keep in a first aid kit. We have them all over the place at work for wiping down keyboards and mice and stuff. Came right off for me. I wiped it right after I popped the cyclops off though.


Thank you! Will try this tonight

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

I use orange oil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I'm cooking a new mod these days and I decided to keep the original crystal minus the cyclops.
> Removing the cyclops was very easy, much easier than I thought. But I have a question though, what are you guys using to clean the crystal from the glue traces?
> There is a square mark on the crystal that I'm not able to remove! Will you please advise.
> Thanks
> ...


You can try goof off. It is very strong be careful though.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Little help please ....would this sapphire fit in the 8926?

30mm Dia 4.3mm total thickness 2.3mm edge height.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you guys for your support. I did the alcohol thing, I have a spray one and it worked like a charm! 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> Little help please ....would this sapphire fit in the 8926?
> 
> 30mm Dia 4.3mm total thickness 2.3mm edge height.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Is it an 8926OB? If yes then yes. but you might find the edge a bit low. You want one about 2.5 at the edge. This one is very nice...

DD AR Sapphire Crystal for Seiko Monster Baby SKX779 SKX781 SRP307 9 11 13 | eBay


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

The measurements I posted were from Alex at CT for the same crystal. Glad to see the .2 makes no difference. I ordered it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

An Invicta mod with Dagaz dial and hands!

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


Been waiting more than a month for my dial and hands to arrive, cannot wait any longer... So much want with this one!


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

I am unable to find a compatible pepsi bezel for my 9110/8926A. I am also unable to find a decent white dial with blue indices.Can someone please post the links for me ?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Bezel Insert for Invicta 8926C Pro Diver Red Blue Sapphire Part | eBay

New High Quality Blue Red Bezel Insert for Rolex GMT Master I II Submariner | eBay


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

I've been working on making my own dials for a while now, this isn't the first, but I though this group would appreciate it.

You may see a similar post in the BSHT thread, don't be alarmed...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kcoops said:


> I've been working on making my own dials for a while now, this isn't the first, but I though this group would appreciate it.
> 
> You may see a similar post in the BSHT thread, don't be alarmed...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks awesome! Well done

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

kcoops said:


> I've been working on making my own dials for a while now, this isn't the first, but I though this group would appreciate it.
> 
> You may see a similar post in the BSHT thread, don't be alarmed...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Coolness abides with you Dude!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## SeaMugger (Mar 28, 2015)

kcoops said:


> I've been working on making my own dials for a while now, this isn't the first, but I though this group would appreciate it.
> 
> You may see a similar post in the BSHT thread, don't be alarmed...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love seeing DIY dials and like to read about the process/method that went into making them. Could you elaborate on how went about making your dial?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Looking for a domed sapphire crystal for my 8926, 30mmx2.5mm. Been to ofrei, esslinger, ebay, allwatchparts. Where else should I look?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Looking for a domed sapphire crystal for my 8926, 30mmx2.5mm. Been to ofrei, esslinger, ebay, allwatchparts. Where else should I look?


DD AR Sapphire Crystal for Seiko Monster Baby SKX779 SKX781 SRP307 9 11 13 | eBay

Go back a page and look at the watch I posted there. You will see the sapphire and a link.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wow, that looks really sweet! I was scared to buy one that didn't explicitly state the dimensions. Thanks.


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Replaced my NH35a movement, also got a new bezel and crown to go with it too. Guess this is my FFF V2.0?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I used the PVC pipe bezel removal tool on two more Invictas with the minimal bezel gap, and it worked fine. No bent bezels. I still haven't tried it on a current scalloped bezel; but it is looking like a big improvement over trying to fish the retaining wire out of the narrow gap or the double-edged razor blade method.

Again, it has been recommended to me by more experienced modders that the OB bezels with the wider gaps should still be removed by fishing out the retaining wire and not by using bezel removal tools.

Link to the original post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/diy-...4.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1381514?page=1


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> I used the PVC pipe bezel removal tool on two more Invictas with the minimal bezel gap, and it worked fine. No bent bezels. I still haven't tried it on a current scalloped bezel; but it is looking like a big improvement over trying to fish the retaining wire out of the narrow gap or the double-edged razor blade method.
> 
> Again, it has been recommended to me by more experienced modders that the OB bezels with the wider gaps should still be removed by fishing out the retaining wire and not by using bezel removal tools.
> 
> Link to the original post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/diy-...4.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1381514?page=1


Looking forward to the finished project, I have a similar mod in mind...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

The last scalloped bezel model that I modded had a wide gap for the retaining spring. Just sayin...

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^^ I'm not surprised. One of the watches I used the tool on has an OB style bezel with the narrow gap, not an 8926 though.


----------



## SeaMugger (Mar 28, 2015)

jzoo said:


> I used the PVC pipe bezel removal tool on two more Invictas with the minimal bezel gap, and it worked fine. No bent bezels. I still haven't tried it on a current scalloped bezel; but it is looking like a big improvement over trying to fish the retaining wire out of the narrow gap or the double-edged razor blade method.
> 
> Again, it has been recommended to me by more experienced modders that the OB bezels with the wider gaps should still be removed by fishing out the retaining wire and not by using bezel removal tools.


+1 for it not working on an OB. I made my own device some time ago and tried it on my OB so I could de-Invicta the case. I had no luck at all despite having the clamp cinched tight. Removing the bezel insert with a double-edge razor blade worked great.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

For others considering the tool, I use a socket wrench to tighten it. A screwdriver will not get it cinched down enough to work.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jzoo said:


> ^^ I'm not surprised. One of the watches I used the tool on has an OB style bezel with the narrow gap, not an 8926 though.


Yeah, there is definitely some variation between models as well as over time with the 8926 and it's related kin. Nothing that I haven't been able to work with though.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

Not sure exactly how I feel about the hands... Maybe the Mercedes hands would have been more proportionate.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The lume shot of a dagaz Etanche dial in an Invicta!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

VIIVIIIXIII said:


> Not sure exactly how I feel about the hands... Maybe the Mercedes hands would have been more proportionate.


Those are OEM Seiko SNZH hands, right? When I did my FFF mod on an SNZH, I tried the OEM hands and didn't like them mostly because of the overly long minutes hand. I eventually settled on Yobokies' FFF hands.


----------



## ArchitectBrah (May 11, 2016)

Seems this thread is on quite the FFF spree.


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> Those are OEM Seiko SNZH hands, right? When I did my FFF mod on an SNZH, I tried the OEM hands and didn't like them mostly because of the overly long minutes hand. I eventually settled on Yobokies' FFF hands.


Yup, from the SNZH. I do like the Yobokies hands, but I already have a modern FFF with those hands so I wanted something a little different this time.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

so what is everybody's favorite bracelet upgrade for the 8926 these days? I have a body with no bracelet and figured I would take the opportunity to step it up some if there is anything good out there that has curved end links that fit well.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I just received a DG3804B movement. From what I have read, these movements are supposed to be hand-windable. The one I have will not hand-wind without dragging the rotor along with it. It also does not feel as smooth as the Miyota movement it is replacing, but I realize that is a pretty subjective statement. Defective movement? Or is there something else I am missing?
Thank you in advance for your input!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jzoo said:


> I just received a DG3804B movement. From what I have read, these movements are supposed to be hand-windable. The one I have will not hand-wind without dragging the rotor along with it. It also does not feel as smooth as the Miyota movement it is replacing, but I realize that is a pretty subjective statement. Defective movement? Or is there something else I am missing?
> Thank you in advance for your input!


Those movements are so fragile, so I would say this one is defective or got defective during transit. But I'm not an expert here. I only have one of those and it is very smooth to operate

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## amateur.collector.plus1 (Apr 22, 2015)

I was gifted a prodiver, but it's the version with the scalloped edge bezel, rather than the coin edge bezel. I have all the parts I need for the mod, minus a new bezel. I know where I can get bezel inserts, but I'm looking to replace the scalloped bezel with a coin edge bezel. Does anyone know where I can get one that will fit the 8926?? 

Thank you!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Contact Invicta. They sell them for $45. Or keep your eye out for a great deal on a used one. Just remember they changed their design about 4 times in the last 5 years.



amateur.collector.plus1 said:


> I was gifted a prodiver, but it's the version with the scalloped edge bezel, rather than the coin edge bezel. I have all the parts I need for the mod, minus a new bezel. I know where I can get bezel inserts, but I'm looking to replace the scalloped bezel with a coin edge bezel. Does anyone know where I can get one that will fit the 8926??
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## amateur.collector.plus1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you so much!


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

amateur.collector.plus1 said:


> Thank you so much!


Or... consider sending the watch to one of the users on this forum who can mod it into a true coin edge. Cost won't be all that different, and the result will be a LOT nicer!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

If you want a true coin edge like the black bay or Squale 1521 PM me.



amateur.collector.plus1 said:


> Thank you so much!


----------



## WatchULookinAt (Aug 10, 2012)

My work watch


----------



## jnbr19867 (Jun 11, 2009)

rbesass said:


> If you want a true coin edge like the black bay or Squale 1521 PM me.


I've noticed that you're selling off some of your other mod watches, but if you ever decide to sell this PO homage i'd be very interested. PM me whenever.


----------



## amateur.collector.plus1 (Apr 22, 2015)

lol...that's a good point!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

120 said:


> Looking forward to the finished project, I have a similar mod in mind...


Here you go...
Miyota movement, ETA dial held in place with dial dots, and Otto Frei hands.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Here you go...
> Miyota movement, ETA dial held in place with dial dots, and Otto Frei hands.


Thanks! I like it!!!


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Here's my first try at modding. Not perfect but still I'm pleased with the results.

Invicta removed from case, dial, hands, bezel insert, crystal and bracelet all swapped out.



















Thanks to everybody contributing to this thread, lots of good info and great inspiration.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Olyeller68 said:


> Here's my first try at modding. Not perfect but still I'm pleased with the results.
> 
> Invicta removed from case, dial, hands, bezel insert, crystal and bracelet all swapped out.
> 
> ...


Nice work!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Olyeller68 said:


> Here's my first try at modding.
> 
> Thanks to everybody contributing to this thread, lots of good info and great inspiration.


That came out very well!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I like it. Good job for your first mod. I need to just dive into and get mine done also. All I really want is a dial and hand swap to something better looking than stock. And better lume as well.



Olyeller68 said:


> Here's my first try at modding. Not perfect but still I'm pleased with the results.
> 
> Invicta removed from case, dial, hands, bezel insert, crystal and bracelet all swapped out.
> 
> ...


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

VIIVIIIXIII said:


> Not sure exactly how I feel about the hands... Maybe the Mercedes hands would have been more proportionate.


So I swapped the hour and minute hands back to the Mercedes hands... It looks much better now.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Wow, that looks really sweet! I was scared to buy one that didn't explicitly state the dimensions. Thanks.


ARGGH. I got this crystal: 
DD AR Sapphire Crystal for Seiko Monster Baby SKX779 SKX781 SRP307 9 11 13 | eBay

and it is JUUUUST too small. It's 29.94mm, while the stock Invicta is 29.98mm. I'm contacting the seller to try and get a true 30mm crystal. Stay tuned.


----------



## Conrador (May 31, 2016)

Hello guys.. loooong time daily lurker... finally signed up!

So let's the down to business! 

This is what I'm going for on the 8926. 

Dagaz BB tribute dial and hands... easy solution for far.














Here's where it gets little complicated... I want to go with the DLW ceramic bezel insert below that is designed for a SKX031/009... is that a proper fit or do I need to sand it down?










Then the second PITA.... I'm a fan of the Crystaltimes Sumo/Ray/Mako double dome sapphire ... What is the closest I can get for the 8926 with that sort of look where the dome is a continuation of the bezel angle... any way of doing so?
















Thanks!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have never had any issues with that crystal fitting. Ever. You may need a new gasket.

Watch Gaskets | Watch Parts | Esslinger.com



jetcash said:


> ARGGH. I got this crystal:
> DD AR Sapphire Crystal for Seiko Monster Baby SKX779 SKX781 SRP307 9 11 13 | eBay
> 
> and it is JUUUUST too small. It's 29.94mm, while the stock Invicta is 29.98mm. I'm contacting the seller to try and get a true 30mm crystal. Stay tuned.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

rbesass said:


> I have never had any issues with that crystal fitting. Ever. You may need a new gasket.
> 
> Watch Gaskets | Watch Parts | Esslinger.com


I'm gonna try a Rolex gasket. A little bigger, a little squishy-er.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

I am considering modding another since I love my first so much. Only 2 issues being bad water resistance and poor Lume.

WR will be retained if I don't need to replace crystal (by successfully removing cyclops).

But who has the best lume? Would Yobokies Spectre be stronger than my Dagaz Snowflakes? Would genuine Seiko hands last for hours longer?

Thanks!


----------



## jnbr19867 (Jun 11, 2009)

Invicta 9937 (SW200 Movement) with Omega Seamaster Pro 300 style minute and second hands.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

LifeTrekker deserves all the cred for this one! His skills are phenomenal! Modding ninja!! For the lowdown on what he did please see the BSHT post from today, but you're probably only interested in the pics anyway!!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Im most impressed by the bezel insert. I find it to be tricky to get them to fully seat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

This one is Randy's work. Started life as an invicta 7042. Blue on the dial is a little less purple than the chapter ring and bezel, but unless you're in super-bright light, very hard to tell. Bezel work and brushed case came out superb! (and yes - I know the minute hand is the wrong type - got lost in transit from Singapore. :-/ )


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> I call this one. The unorthodoxa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally!!! 56 pages into reading this and one of my ideas pops up! Looks great! A silver dail and blue bezel is definetly going down on one of my 8926s. Now, if i can just find a seamaster 300 style bezel......


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Is there a way to acheive a bezel like this for a 8926? Im wanting to do some other rolex homage pieces (explorer, explorer II, GMT master, maybe a yachtmaster and maybe a dayjust) not my watch.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's the latest, wish I could keep it.














































Dagaz dial and hands, Esslinger crystal, Sophie's perlon, Ofrei crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

120 said:


> Here's the latest, wish I could keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that looks awesome Kevin! Is the dial really that blue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Is there a way to acheive a bezel like this for a 8926? Im wanting to do some other rolex homage pieces (explorer, explorer II, GMT master, maybe a yachtmaster and maybe a dayjust) not my watch.


For a smooth bezel like that, I would suggest looking at the Seiko 5 line. The SNKL09 or 07 gives a pretty good base, but there are larger cases available too.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Debranded 8926
New 7S26 movement ('the existing NH was shot and this was all I had laying around)
Raffles dial, hour and minute hand 
Stock second hand with lume dot repainted to match hands ('cause Raffles' handsets are ETA and the secs don't fit)
Raffles Harley insert bleached then baked to kill the shine
NDC Marina Nationale strap


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thank you jzoo for the info, ill look into that! 



About the GMT movements, is there any out there that can replace the nh35? Or do i need to stick with the miyota movement?


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Wow that looks awesome Kevin! Is the dial really that blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!

I used a high powered flashlight in that pic where it looks bright blue but no editing - just turned out like that. In natural light it's more of a dark blue.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Thank you jzoo for the info, ill look into that!
> 
> About the GMT movements, is there any out there that can replace the nh35? Or do i need to stick with the miyota movement?


Generally speaking, the DG3804B movement will fit into the cases from the Miyota powered watches.

That said (there always seems to be 'buts' when modding Invictas), the early version of the watch is thinner and smaller in diameter. My very-limited experience (one watch) is to leave the Miyota movement in those cases, the GMT appears to be too thick. These are the watches that have the 'click ring' instead of the 'click wire' under the bezel.

Haven't heard of anything to swap for the Seiko movements.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

If anyone would like to trade a scalloped bezel style case with the original insert for a modded coin edge case please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Would i just have to use the seemingly dread dial dots to do a gmt movement ina nh35 powered 8926 then?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Would i just have to use the seemingly dread dial dots to do a gmt movement ina nh35 powered 8926 then?


No, the problem is that the DG GMT movement will not fit properly in the case that came with the nh35 movement. If you want to do a GMT mod, then you will have to find an older 8926 that came with the Miyota movement. The DG GMT is a direct swap for the Miyota.​


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

So, i got one of my new Ocean Ghosts today, and while registering it on invictas site i saw theit new disney collection, and while going thru it (the girlfriend lady person loves disney) saw this watch. Appears to be based on the 8926. Neat dial for a gift, or if your a Mickey fan.

https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > Would i just have to use the seemingly dread dial dots to do a gmt movement ina nh35 powered 8926 then?
> ...


Well guess a gold GMT is out of the question. Oh well. Thanks for the info sir


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Well guess a gold GMT is out of the question. Oh well. Thanks for the info sir


Just look for a used gold one with a Miyota movement. It would be an 8929.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jzoo said:


> SNKL09- about $70, 20mm lugs. This one has had the crystal changed.


36 mm is why too small for my wrists tho, hell, 40 mm is all most too small. Attach pic is of my invicta pro diver admiral.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Does anyone happen to know if strapcode.com's revenge endlinks fit the 8926 case?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> 36 mm is why too small for my wrists tho, hell, 40 mm is all most too small. Attach pic is of my invicta pro diver admiral.


The snkl09 is 40mm


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

MrOllium said:


> FFF Mod in yellow Gold
> 
> View attachment 4268354


Hello. It was possible to remove the Invicta logo from the side of the case ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

Dalll said:


> Hello. It was possible to remove the Invicta logo from the side of the case ?


Yes. There is a lot of discussion about it along with detailed explanations of different options earlier in this thread. If you search "mod invicta" on Ebay you'll find a short series that shows one way to do it.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

diggerdanh said:


> Yes. There is a lot of discussion about it along with detailed explanations of different options earlier in this thread. If you search "mod invicta" on Ebay you'll find a short series that shows one way to do it.


I assume diggerdanh means youtube, not ebay.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

diggerdanh said:


> Yes. There is a lot of discussion about it along with detailed explanations of different options earlier in this thread. If you search "mod invicta" on Ebay you'll find a short series that shows one way to do it.


I think *Dalll* is asking not because he hasn't seen the extensive discussion on the forum about it, but because this is a gold-plated case. I'm pretty sure it can't be debranded, since you'd file all the plating off.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> So, i got one of my new Ocean Ghosts today, and while registering it on invictas site i saw theit new disney collection, and while going thru it (the girlfriend lady person loves disney) saw this watch. Appears to be based on the 8926. Neat dial for a gift, or if your a Mickey fan.
> 
> https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic


Looks like Invicta is copying the 114060/116610 case now.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> I think *Dalll* is asking not because he hasn't seen the extensive discussion on the forum about it, but because this is a gold-plated case. I'm pretty sure it can't be debranded, since you'd file all the plating off.


I didn't even think of that. Glad I reserved my snarky comments.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

svorkoetter said:


> I think *Dalll* is asking not because he hasn't seen the extensive discussion on the forum about it, but because this is a gold-plated case. I'm pretty sure it can't be debranded, since you'd file all the plating off.


Yes ! That's the point. Gold plated case !


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> I think *Dalll* is asking not because he hasn't seen the extensive discussion on the forum about it, but because this is a gold-plated case. I'm pretty sure it can't be debranded, since you'd file all the plating off.


Ah, I see.

Way out of my expertise, but would it be possible to putty-fill the logo, gold leaf/paint over it, and seal somehow? Or would that not stand up to wristwatch duty.


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

jisham said:


> I assume diggerdanh means youtube, not ebay.


Yes, I meant youtube, not ebay (trying to hurriedly reply while doing other things at the same time). Sorry for the confusion.

Ah, I did not realize the question was specific to the gold-colored case watch.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Does anyone happen to know if strapcode.com's revenge endlinks fit the 8926 case?


Anyone, anyone at all?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Wondering if this bezel insert will fit 8926s

Look at this on eBay Bezel Insert for Rolex Yatchmaster 16622 16623 Steel Silver Color | eBay


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Wondering if this bezel insert will fit 8926s
> 
> Look at this on eBay Bezel Insert for Rolex Yatchmaster 16622 16623 Steel Silver Color | eBay


The information in the bezel insert sizes thread 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/bezel...ol-918743.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/918743 might help you out. That seller, in my experience, will not provide bezel measurements, nor confirm them. The best I've gotten is 'looks close'. Other than that, dealing with them has been pretty good.

Even if the diameters are correct, you will likely need to thin the bottom of the insert to sit correctly in the Invicta bezel. That has been covered earlier in this thread.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jzoo said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > Wondering if this bezel insert will fit 8926s
> ...


Good enough answer for me. If i can shave car doorhandles, weld up truck frames, and wire up car stereos and air suspension, i should be able to mod a bezel. Now if some one knew if the revenge endlinks worked! Or some of the other rolex custom bands and straps!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm expecting an 8926OB tomorrow that I picked up from a fellow WUS. First thing I'm going to do is remove the Invicta lettering and logo from the dial, and give the seconds hand a trim.

I want to order new hands and maybe a dial. Where is the best place to do so? Ebay? Dagaz? Other sites? Will any 28.5mm dial work? (I'm aware I may have to use dial dots.) Will any 4R36 hands work, or should I look for NH35A?


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Well guess a gold GMT is out of the question. Oh well. Thanks for the info sir


I saw a tutorial for brush on plating on another watch forum that might be a way to achieve it. The results on a few watch parts was impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

driver1969 said:


> I saw a tutorial for brush on plating on another watch forum that might be a way to achieve it. The results on a few watch parts was impressive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was refering to the movement actually. However thanks for the info! Gonna have to google that. Might could be a way to do some rose gold stuff for the girlfriend lady


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> Sorry, but this is a 7042, my "transformer" watch:
> 
> .0:
> new and original
> ...


Changing bezel with one of a 8926OB, and a green insert:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My 8926OB came in today.

As recieved (it came with the bracelet still in the plastic wrap):








About 10 minutes later after bending the ever living .... out of the seconds hand and then breaking it o|:









Not bad for a start. I'm going to order a new dial and new hands shortly, and probably have a pro install them. Anyone know of hobbyists or good watchmakers in the Minneapolis area?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

About 10 minutes later after bending the ever living .... out of the seconds hand and then breaking it o|:

View attachment 8483130


What did you do that for? Jk! It looks great without those Invicta wings everywhere.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jetcash said:


> What did you do that for? Jk! It looks great without those Invicta wings everywhere.


I agree.

I'm on the hunt for a new dial and hands. This is just a stop-gap until that happens.

I think I'll have someone more experienced put them in. I'd just end up destroying the whole thing.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The stock seconds hand is pretty flimsy. Much more so than the ones from Dagaz. Even people who are pretty comfortable doing hand swaps flub that up every now and again.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Looking at this dial for my NH35 8926:









It's advertised for Seiko movements with crown at 3:00. I'm concerned about the date window placement; would the date align properly in it?


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

matlobi said:


> My 8926OB came in today.
> 
> As recieved (it came with the bracelet still in the plastic wrap):
> 
> ...


Reach out to Jay / Lifetrekker. I may have misspelled his screen name. I think he's in your area, though.

*Edit* I spelled it right. PM him. Good dude.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Looking at this dial for my NH35 8926:
> 
> View attachment 8486714
> 
> ...


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

What is the best place to get an invicta 8926 to start the modding fun? Is Amazon the best price around?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

bk_market said:


> What is the best place to get an invicta 8926 to start the modding fun? Is Amazon the best price around?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazon and check watchrecon.com. They come up on recon semi regularily, and that's where I got mine.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Amazon and check watchrecon.com. They come up on recon semi regularily, and that's where I got mine.


Check ebay as well. I picked up a well used one last year for $28.50 for my first mod.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Looking at this dial for my NH35 8926:
> 
> View attachment 8486714
> 
> ...


Ooo. I like that dial. Where's it from?


rbesass said:


> Yes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





LifeTrekker said:


> Check ebay as well. I picked up a well used one last year for $28.50 for my first mod.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Ooo. I like that dial. Where's it from?


eBay. I suspect it is a Dagaz that someone is reselling.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301984880557


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Looking at this dial for my NH35 8926:
> 
> View attachment 8486714
> 
> ...


That dial is available without date window i believe if youd like that

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Krell0 said:


> That dial is available without date window i believe if youd like that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


I'm one of those weirdos that like the date window.

But since we are talking about it, does covering up the date cause any problems?


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

matlobi said:


> I'm one of those weirdos that like the date window.
> 
> But since we are talking about it, does covering up the date cause any problems?


No it does not, but I havent actually ever done it with a mod. Lots of people do,and for some watches I do want a date window

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchitectBrah (May 11, 2016)

Gilt BB dial, acrylic low dome, and bezel insert from ebay on Milanese mesh bracelet


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

ArchitectBrah said:


> View attachment 8494178
> 
> 
> Gilt BB dial, acrylic low dome, and bezel insert from ebay on Milanese mesh bracelet


Can we get a profile pic and a 3/4 pic of that sweet sweet acrylic dome?!?!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

A lot of noobish questions, I apologize.

Can a chapter ring be used to replace/cover up the rehaut? If so, what should I look for?

Also, can the crystal be removed without removing the bezel?


----------



## ArchitectBrah (May 11, 2016)

justadad said:


> Can we get a profile pic and a 3/4 pic of that sweet sweet acrylic dome?!?!























A bit hard to see in profile. But decent amount of distortion at the edges. Love high domes but they scratch way too easily.

And a gratuitous wrist shot:


----------



## ArchitectBrah (May 11, 2016)

matlobi said:


> A lot of noobish questions, I apologize.
> 
> Can a chapter ring be used to replace/cover up the rehaut? If so, what should I look for?
> 
> Also, can the crystal be removed without removing the bezel?


Invicta rehaut is integral with the case. Unless there's a thin chapter ring that can be applied like a veneer, not sure if there is a solution to this. The depth of the rehaut is also greater than a normal submariner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2016)

this is a relumed 8926 with different hands done by a forum member


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

matlobi said:


> I'm one of those weirdos that like the date window.
> 
> But since we are talking about it, does covering up the date cause any problems?


I've covered up a number of mine while doing various mods. No problem whatsoever.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

bk_market said:


> What is the best place to get an invicta 8926 to start the modding fun? Is Amazon the best price around?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im ordering a couple from evine.com this coming friday, theyre 89 bucks plus 7-9 for shipping


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Im ordering a couple from evine.com this coming friday, theyre 89 bucks plus 7-9 for shipping


8926 (Scalloped Bezel) is $67.82 and 8926OB (Original Bezel) is $85.05 on Amazon right now. Free shipping and an amazing returns process, if needed.

8926: https://amzn.com/B001E96DHA
8926OB: https://amzn.com/B000JQFX1G


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone know if these bracelets will fit? I like presidentals ALOT. 
http://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm...c005-sbdc031-sbdc033-p-3306.html#.V2g9EZ9MHqA


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

More newbie questions, forgive me.

I have a dial and hands on order, and next I want a crystal.

I'm thinking of a medium or high dome acrylic. is 30mmx2.5mm the size I need? Should I try to get 30.1 or 30.2 so it fits tighter?

Also, can the crystal be replaced without removing the bezel?

Last question; Are replacement crowns available? I like onion crowns, and think it would look great.

Thanks all.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> More newbie questions, forgive me.
> 
> I have a dial and hands on order, and next I want a crystal.
> 
> ...


Mmmm, onions.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

matlobi said:


> Looking at this dial for my NH35 8926:
> 
> View attachment 8486714
> 
> ...


Looks like a Yobokies dial. If so, will fit fine. Your watch should wind up looking similar to this one from ebay.


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Started on another!!
Lifetrekker Jay cut my bezel up quick and that thing is on it's way back to me now... 
I wasn't expecting the bezel to be done so early.
Harold and ken need to hurry up with my dial/hands and insert.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

247Nino said:


> Started on another!!
> Lifetrekker Jay cut my bezel up quick and that thing is on it's way back to me now...
> I wasn't expecting the bezel to be done so early.
> Harold and ken need to hurry up with my dial/hands and insert.
> ...


Is that Lifetrekker's work?


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Is that Lifetrekker's work?


He cut the bezel and it's in the hands of the USPS now, pics of that thing once it arrives. Looks like his polish is a lot more mirror finish than I could achieve today.
I did the case sterilization today, to be accurate this is a 17044.
This watch came with a yellow rotor and deeper Invicta side stamp on the case instead of the engraving that comes on the 8926.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

247Nino said:


> He cut the bezel and it's in the hands of the USPS now, pics of that thing once it arrives. Looks like his polish is a lot more mirror finish than I could achieve today.
> I did the case sterilization today, to be accurate this is a 17044.
> This watch came with a yellow rotor and deeper Invicta side stamp on the case instead of the engraving that comes on the 8926.


If you want to take the yellow paint off of the rotor, just soak it in denatured alcohol overnight. It'll come right off. The only downside is that you will then need to relube the rotor bearings with watch oil.

As far as polishing to a mirror finish goes, you just have to make finer and finer scratches until you can't see them any longer with the naked eye.

After filling off the crown guards and removing the Invicta inscription, I work the case progressively with 220 all the way up to 1500 grit wet or dry sandpaper, criss crossing at each step. Basically you don't want to see any scratches from the previous sandpaper before moving on to the next step.

Next I polish the case sides with a Dremel 520 polishing bit on slow speed, and then finish with a second 520 with a bit of Mother's Mag and Aluminum Polish. That last step makes all the difference in the world.

I'm sure there are other ways to do this, and maybe even better ways, but this process works pretty well for me.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> If you want to take the yellow paint off of the rotor, just soak it in denatured alcohol overnight. It'll come right off. The only downside is that you will then need to relube the rotor bearings with watch oil.
> 
> As far as polishing to a mirror finish goes, you just have to make finer and finer scratches until you can't see them any longer with the naked eye.
> 
> ...


Good tips brother! 
I can imagine that's how you get the mirror finish!
Today I used my old Nicholson mill bastard, then 500, 1000, 1200 by hand, finished with dremel/mother's billet on lowest speed.

I think I'll keep the rotor yellow for now since I've got a spare steel non view case back sitting around.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> If you want to take the yellow paint off of the rotor, just soak it in denatured alcohol overnight. It'll come right off. The only downside is that you will then need to relube the rotor bearings with watch oil.


Acetone works as well, if you have access to it (nail polish remover?). [totally un-related fact learned the hard way: also dissolves super glue.... don't ask]

+1 on re-lube when done. Very easy, although watch oil can be pricy.

I bought the largest watchmaker screwdriver I could find to unscrew the rotor, and it was still too small (but worked). Maybe next time I need to use the smallest of my conventional screwdrivers... although I'm afraid they might be magnetized and I fear putting them anywhere near my mechanical watches.


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

Please excuse my ignorance, but I just bought a stock 8926OB, and wondered why people modify these so heavily rather than buying a different watch? This will be my first Invicta, and at least for now it will stay stock, with possibly only a bezel color change in the future as the 8926 only comes in black.

Why do people change everything from changing the rotor color, the crystal type, filling in the case engravings, etc.... In the end there is no semblance of the original watch?

I would assume a different watch would be the easiest answer?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

infinitesd said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but I just bought a stock 8926OB, and wondered why people modify these so heavily rather than buying a different watch? This will be my first Invicta, and at least for now it will stay stock, with possibly only a bezel color change in the future as the 8926 only comes in black.
> 
> Why do people change everything from changing the rotor color, the crystal type, filling in the case engravings, etc.... In the end there is no semblance of the original watch?
> 
> I would assume a different watch would be the easiest answer?


Watch modding is fun. The 8926 is a good foundation since it has a Seiko engine, it's inexpensive, and there are tons of parts available. Sure, buying something else is easier, but modifying something myself is its own reward. On my wrist today:


----------



## ArchitectBrah (May 11, 2016)

infinitesd said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but I just bought a stock 8926OB, and wondered why people modify these so heavily rather than buying a different watch? This will be my first Invicta, and at least for now it will stay stock, with possibly only a bezel color change in the future as the 8926 only comes in black.
> 
> Why do people change everything from changing the rotor color, the crystal type, filling in the case engravings, etc.... In the end there is no semblance of the original watch?
> 
> I would assume a different watch would be the easiest answer?


Easiest answer is less fun.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

matlobi said:


> Looking at this dial for my NH35 8926:
> 
> View attachment 8486714
> 
> ...


That is a dial from ajuicet, who is a member on here. He also has some rather nice pilot hands available too.


----------



## infinitesd (Feb 21, 2015)

ArchitectBrah said:


> infinitesd said:
> 
> 
> > Please excuse my ignorance, but I just bought a stock 8926OB, and wondered why people modify these so heavily rather than buying a different watch? This will be my first Invicta, and at least for now it will stay stock, with possibly only a bezel color change in the future as the 8926 only comes in black.
> ...


I assumed that the thrill of the mod would be an overwhelming factor. I'm just jealous as I wouldn't dare do half the stuff you guys do. Nice, of course, but I couldn't risk it.

I did a bezel mod on a Vostok, and it almost killed me with worry. I guess it separates the men from the boys of the watch world.


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

infinitesd said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but I just bought a stock 8926OB, and wondered why people modify these so heavily rather than buying a different watch? This will be my first Invicta, and at least for now it will stay stock, with possibly only a bezel color change in the future as the 8926 only comes in black.
> 
> Why do people change everything from changing the rotor color, the crystal type, filling in the case engravings, etc.... In the end there is no semblance of the original watch?
> 
> I would assume a different watch would be the easiest answer?


Customization makes it truly yours, sure there are many like it and you might even want to mod it to pay homage to a certain watch. In the end an 8926 or other similar variants, is a great platform with an excellent price point. It's yours once you've worked on it.

Here is my 17044, mocked up for all, similar to the 8926OB. Pardon the dust.

Lifetrekker's coin edge ninja tactical black ops bezel work. Jay thanks to you, I finally got started on this watch. It was sitting in its yellow box for a couple of months. 
My case work
Still waiting for dial/hands/insert


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

247Nino said:


> Customization makes it truly yours, sure there are many like it and you might even want to mod it to pay homage to a certain watch. In the end an 8926 or other similar variants, is a great platform with an excellent price point. It's yours once you've worked on it.
> 
> Here is my 17044, mocked up for all, similar to the 8926OB. Pardon the dust.
> 
> ...


Cool! I'm glad the bezel arrived safely.
Now the hard work is done.

Once the dial and hand set arrives, the real fun begins!

I'm really looking forward to see how it all turns out.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> That is a dial from ajuicet, who is a member on here. He also has some rather nice pilot hands available too.


Yup, but I didn't get them.

Instead I ordered black plongeur hour/minute hands and a red lollipop seconds from Dragon Shroud (Kontrol Sports' supplier).


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Amazon and check watchrecon.com. They come up on recon semi regularily, and that's where I got mine.


Thank you. I got one from Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

infinitesd said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but I just bought a stock 8926OB, and wondered why people modify these so heavily rather than buying a different watch? This will be my first Invicta, and at least for now it will stay stock, with possibly only a bezel color change in the future as the 8926 only comes in black.
> 
> Why do people change everything from changing the rotor color, the crystal type, filling in the case engravings, etc.... In the end there is no semblance of the original watch?
> 
> I would assume a different watch would be the easiest answer?


Well, because it is fun to do. You also get to customize the watch to your liking. Having said that I like the look of the Invicta 8926 and have mentioned that I may buy one and leave it just as it comes out of its ugly little yellow box.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all,
What About drilled lugs ? Has anybody tried to do ?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dalll said:


> Hi all,
> What About drilled lugs ? Has anybody tried to do ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Would be a awesome mod for a milsub homage


----------



## bk_market (Jun 7, 2016)

Is there a different between 8926c vs 8926ob? Is one better than the other? I may be able to get a 8926c for cheaper but I'm afraid it might not be as good? Seem like the ob is more popular everywhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey guys, so a couple months back, I was talking about how I was excited to get my spectre dial and hands from yobokies. It's been over two months now since I ordered, I have yet to receive the item. Yobokies refuses to refund me, I'm out $75. Looks like I'm s**t out of luck... Any suggestions on what to do next? I realize it's not yobokies fault, but shouldn't he take it up with HK Post? $75 isn't a huge amount, I know. But it still doesn't feel right because it's basically like I gave it to someone else for free. I'm not bashing yobokies either, he's very reputable and I've ordered from him before to do my FFF mod. It's just a s**t situation to be in. I've filed a paypal complaint, maybe they will eat up the cost for me?


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

bk_market said:


> Is there a different between 8926c vs 8926ob? Is one better than the other? I may be able to get a 8926c for cheaper but I'm afraid it might not be as good? Seem like the ob is more popular everywhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I understand it correctly, 8926C is the older one with the Miyota movement. The OB is better because it hacks and hand winds with the newer Seiko movement. I'd just save a bit more and go for the OB instead.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

TZWang said:


> Hey guys, so a couple months back, I was talking about how I was excited to get my spectre dial and hands from yobokies. It's been over two months now since I ordered, I have yet to receive the item. Yobokies refuses to refund me, I'm out $75. Looks like I'm s**t out of luck... Any suggestions on what to do next? I realize it's not yobokies fault, but shouldn't he take it up with HK Post? $75 isn't a huge amount, I know. But it still doesn't feel right because it's basically like I gave it to someone else for free. I'm not bashing yobokies either, he's very reputable and I've ordered from him before to do my FFF mod. It's just a s**t situation to be in. I've filed a paypal complaint, maybe they will eat up the cost for me?


Were you able to track the package at any point?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

flamingrabbit said:


> Well, because it is fun to do. You also get to customize the watch to your liking. Having said that I like the look of the Invicta 8926 and have mentioned that I may buy one and leave it just as it comes out of its ugly little yellow box.


And they take really well to custom leather straps.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Question for those of you that have purchased crystal presses, which one dis you go with? I was just cruising the amazon, thinking about placing a order, but before i do, id like some input, advice, which to avoid etc etc


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

ArchitectBrah said:


> View attachment 8494442
> View attachment 8494450
> View attachment 8494458
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh baby!!! Daddy like!!!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

infinitesd said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but I just bought a stock 8926OB, and wondered why people modify these so heavily rather than buying a different watch? This will be my first Invicta, and at least for now it will stay stock, with possibly only a bezel color change in the future as the 8926 only comes in black.
> 
> Why do people change everything from changing the rotor color, the crystal type, filling in the case engravings, etc.... In the end there is no semblance of the original watch?
> 
> I would assume a different watch would be the easiest answer?


It's really the same reason you might go to Vegas or Tijuana!! Risk and reward!! You might come back with a fat sack of cash, or you might just come back with a fat sack and a burning sensation when you pee!! You'll never know which it'll be sitting on the couch staring at the invicta logos of your watch!!


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Question for those of you that have purchased crystal presses, which one dis you go with? I was just cruising the amazon, thinking about placing a order, but before i do, id like some input, advice, which to avoid etc etc


Definitely a mixed bag out there. I went with a cheap one from Harbor Freight. It's cheap, it's not the most precise thing in the world, but for the price it's worked out pretty well for me. It just takes a bit more effort on the users part to make sure things are centered and accepting that you can't just push down and expect it to be perfect.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

This is the one I have. It works pretty well, but I do rotate the watch and press a few times to ensure the crystal is in evenly.
http://www.esslinger.com/watch-tool-crystal-press-and-case-closer-combination-12-reversible-dies/


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Question for those of you that have purchased crystal presses, which one dis you go with? I was just cruising the amazon, thinking about placing a order, but before i do, id like some input, advice, which to avoid etc etc


I got the cheapest one from esslinger and it is working fine with me. I got it long time ago, I guess it was 25$ +shipping or so

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^

I have the one from Harbour Freight as well. It works. I would prefer a screw down style, but I won't bother buying one until my cheap HF one breaks.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Uberyk said:


> Definitely a mixed bag out there. I went with a cheap one from Harbor Freight. It's cheap, it's not the most precise thing in the world, but for the price it's worked out pretty well for me. It just takes a bit more effort on the users part to make sure things are centered and accepting that you can't just push down and expect it to be perfect.





jzoo said:


> This is the one I have. It works pretty well, but I do rotate the watch and press a few times to ensure the crystal is in evenly.
> http://www.esslinger.com/watch-tool-crystal-press-and-case-closer-combination-12-reversible-dies/





the_watchier said:


> I got the cheapest one from esslinger and it is working fine with me. I got it long time ago, I guess it was 25$ +shipping or so
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier





LifeTrekker said:


> ^^^
> 
> I have the one from Harbour Freight as well. It works. I would prefer a screw down style, but I won't bother buying one until my cheap HF one breaks.
> 
> ...


Thank you gents! Looks like a trip to HF is in order this afternoon. Darn the luck!! Lol


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> ^^^
> 
> I have the one from Harbour Freight as well. It works. I would prefer a screw down style, but I won't bother buying one until my cheap HF one breaks.
> 
> ...


Me too. Works fine.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> And they take really well to custom leather straps.


SNORT!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> SNORT!


I liked this comment 10 times just so I could unlike it 10 times.

#subsonleatherrule



















Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

120 said:


> Were you able to track the package at any point?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, I have the tracking number. HK Post says it was shipped out on April 15, but every time I put it into Canada Post's tracking it will return a "We were not able to find any results". So Canada Post never actually received the item.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I liked this comment 10 times just so I could unlike it 10 times.
> 
> #subsonleatherrule
> 
> ...


Double SNORT!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Double SNORT!


I thought rabbits just made little squeaking noises.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> flamingrabbit said:
> 
> 
> > Double SNORT!
> ...


NM rabbits speak spanglish and think they are cholos......


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey there folks,

I'm looking to get into my first mod project, and I've decided to mod my Invicta 9094OB with NH35 into an Omega SM300 homage. I initially got it because I felt my collection needed a splash of colour, but I've realised after about 6 months that I'm a boring person and I prefer black watches :-d

Currently I've got the dial and hands lined up with Harold, I'm going for the black octopus dial and the broad arrow + lollipop seconds hand set. All the remains is the bezel insert, and it's an area where I've seen a variety of different answers. To start off, I don't have any tools to sand off the bezel, so I think a ceramic bezel is out of the question. I've seen the Rolex 16800 AM bezels being recommended, but with the caveat that they are more difficult to stick onto the bezel with adhesives. So instead, I'm currently looking at this Bezel Insert for Invicta 8926C Pro Diver Black Top Quality | eBay

Am I on the right track here or is there anything I'm doing wrong up to this point? I would prefer something closer to the Omega bezel insert if possible, but I haven't been able to find anything like that.

Thanks guys.

edit: Harold mentioned that he believes the bezel insert is the same as the SKX007, but I don't think that's right, is it?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Typically, those bezels need to have diameter reduced and a lip removed from the bottom of the insert before they will fit. It isn't a big deal, just be aware of it. I have the Mil-sub insert from the same seller, and that was my experience.

Seiko inserts do not fit (pretty sure it was mentioned in this thread, but not positive that is the source).


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks, that's a good tip. I think I'm going to proceed with the dial and hands first, and keep the bezel as it is. And then once I find the right bezel, I'll switch it out.

Just to confirm, the dial and hands from Harold fits the Invicta with NH35, yes? https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-custom-spectre-mod-dials-others-2857402.html



jzoo said:


> Typically, those bezels need to have diameter reduced and a lip removed from the bottom of the insert before they will fit. It isn't a big deal, just be aware of it. I have the Mil-sub insert from the same seller, and that was my experience.
> 
> Seiko inserts do not fit (pretty sure it was mentioned in this thread, but not positive that is the source).


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

PhantomThief said:


> Hey there folks,
> 
> I'm looking to get into my first mod project, and I've decided to mod my Invicta 9094OB with NH35 into an Omega SM300 homage. I initially got it because I felt my collection needed a splash of colour, but I've realised after about 6 months that I'm a boring person and I prefer black watches :-d
> 
> ...


This one will fit without modification
New High Quality Black Aluminum Bezel Insert for Rolex Submariner GMT Watch | eBay


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

PhantomThief said:


> Thanks, that's a good tip. I think I'm going to proceed with the dial and hands first, and keep the bezel as it is. And then once I find the right bezel, I'll switch it out.
> 
> Just to confirm, the dial and hands from Harold fits the Invicta with NH35, yes? https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-custom-spectre-mod-dials-others-2857402.html


Yes, the dial and hands from Yobokies will fit the Seiko made NH35a movement. Just make sure you get a dial set up for a 3 o'clock stem placement.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

120 said:


> This one will fit without modification
> New High Quality Black Aluminum Bezel Insert for Rolex Submariner GMT Watch | eBay





LifeTrekker said:


> Yes, the dial and hands from Yobokies will fit the Seiko made NH35a movement. Just make sure you get a dial set up for a 3 o'clock stem placement.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Thanks a bunch guys, looks like I'm ready to pull the trigger on this mod project. Odd thing is that the parts are going to cost more than I paid for the Invicta!

I'll be sure to update with any progress (and disasters!) as it happens!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

PhantomThief said:


> Thanks a bunch guys, looks like I'm ready to pull the trigger on this mod project. Odd thing is that the parts are going to cost more than I paid for the Invicta!
> 
> I'll be sure to update with any progress (and disasters!) as it happens!


Yup! That's pretty much the way it is.

Welcome to the world of watch modding.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all !

Have read all the thread but could not find anyone talking about plexi glass crystals with cyclops. 

If is there a way to attach a cyclops to a plastic crystal ?

My best regards,

Daniel. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Dalll said:


> Hi all !
> 
> Have read all the thread but could not find anyone talking about plexi glass crystals with cyclops.
> 
> ...


I don't know of a way to attach one but some acrylic crystals have a cyclops integrated as part of the crystal. The trick would be making sure it alligns with the actual date window and isn't off by too much.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Jacked up the dial on my 38mm practice watch today. The Invicta popped off fine. I got a little overzealous with the wings and snapped off a bunch of paint. Guess next lesson is dial replacement or repainting.









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Jacked up the dial on my 38mm practice watch today. The Invicta popped off fine. I got a little overzealous with the wings and snapped off a bunch of paint. Guess next lesson is dial replacement or repainting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the very best medicine after a failed wing clipping!!


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

justadad said:


> I don't know of a way to attach one but some acrylic crystals have a cyclops integrated as part of the crystal. The trick would be making sure it alligns with the actual date window and isn't off by too much.


Thanks justadad. This alignment might be the hard work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Dial is in, hands are on the way as is a crystal lift and movement holder.

I'm ready to order my crystal. I'm going to go with a medium or a high dome acrylic.


*Is 30mm the size I need? (I have 8926OB with NH35A)
*
*Do I need to remove the bezel to remove the crystal?*


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

My duo! Can't decide which one to keep and which one to get rid of


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

fna2005 said:


> My duo! Can't decide which one to keep and which one to get rid of


Just my 2 cents worth, but I'd keep the bottom one.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Dial is in, hands are on the way as is a crystal lift and movement holder.
> 
> I'm ready to order my crystal. I'm going to go with a medium or a high dome acrylic.
> 
> ...


1) The answer is probably. I have run across some 8926s (OB style bezel included) with a 29.5mm crystal diameter. I would suggest that you measure the old crystal before ordering the new one. If you can't measure, order both.

2) No. The crystal will pop right out with the bezel in place. Simply remove the movement from the cast, then firmly hit the inside of the crystal while holding the case in the palm of your hand. I use the back end of a screwdriver to do this. And while I have personally never had a crystal shatter while doing this, I would suggest wearing gloves just in case it does. It could help prevent a nasty cut.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

This build got expedited because of Jay/Lifetrekker's bezel work. I had this Invicta 17044 sitting around for a couple of months, still contemplating the dial/hands set from Harold... 
Thanks to you guys!

Yobokies Dial/Hands
Raffles Insert 
eBay 20mm President
Soki Steel Case Back
Lifetrekker 30LPI Bezel work
My very own Case/Crown work

I kept the factory mineral/cyclops because none of my other subs wear one right now.
I have no idea what to call this watch but I am liking the President Steel...


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

fna2005 said:


> My duo! Can't decide which one to keep and which one to get rid of


bottom


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I like the super sterile top one with the crown guards ground off.



fna2005 said:


> My duo! Can't decide which one to keep and which one to get rid of


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

247Nino said:


> View attachment 8600882
> 
> 
> View attachment 8600890
> ...


That turned out very nice there Brother. I think we make a pretty good modding team.

And I'm really liking that blue Yobokies snowflake dial and handset. But then again I'm a big sucker for blue dials.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

247Nino said:


> View attachment 8600882
> 
> 
> View attachment 8600890
> ...


Man that thing is amazing! Where did you get your bracelet from?


----------



## aka28690 (Dec 29, 2015)

Guys - probably sure someone may have asked this before, couldn't read every post.

Is it possible to mod an Invicta 8932 to something similar to the ones on this thread?

_Reason being_- I have a fairly small wrist - exactly 6". And the 8932 is quartz- lesser in price/makes a great beater. - If not what other options do I have ?

Amazing mods ppl, keep it coming  - cheers.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Dial is in, hands are on the way as is a crystal lift and movement holder.
> 
> I'm ready to order my crystal. I'm going to go with a medium or a high dome acrylic.
> 
> ...


I agree with Lifetrekker, measure first. But if you are doing acrylic, you will need to order .1mm larger (30.1mm or 29.6mm) depending on what you have and assuming you are using the old gasket. You can also press fit a tension ring crystal (Like a Stella Neptune) without a gasket. Again, measure the opening and add .1mm, but make sure the bezel insert will still fit around the now larger crystal.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> 1) The answer is probably. I have run across some 8926s (OB style bezel included) with a 29.5mm crystal diameter. I would suggest that you measure the old crystal before ordering the new one. If you can't measure, order both.


Thanks.

I removed it with my crystal press and it measured 30mm. I ordered a couple of different 30.1mm acrylics from Esslinger. I love that they are local, I'll probably get them tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Man that thing is amazing! Where did you get your bracelet from?


Thanks!

From eB seller me899,http://www.eb _ _ . com/itm/182149052633


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

247Nino said:


> Thanks!
> 
> From eB seller me899,http://www.eb _ _ . com/itm/182149052633


Awesome thank you man. I really dig presidential bracelets. Cant wait to get my watches in and get the bezels off to lifetrekker!!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry, I've been trying to get through this thread but only about 100 pages in and I keep losing track of where I've been. So I'm just going to ask some questions that have likely already been answered/documented. Feel free to point me at those directions if necessary.



LifeTrekker said:


> Basically, this. ^^^
> 
> I just stop filing once the crown guards are gone and then start shaping the case as needed. I also try not to round off the flat spot where the crown goes too much, so I mark the width of the crown on the case and remove the remaining metal up to that point.
> 
> ...


This is a great post, thank you. So are you going straight from 220 to 1500? And what type of file are you using to begin with?

When finished do you glue the tube back in & if so with what?



LifeTrekker said:


> I used a Dagaz dial in my Black Bay Blue mod, and I think this one just makes the BB "look" better.
> 
> Here's a picture of my BB Blue and BB Red mods together. The BB Blue has the Dagaz dial and the BB Red has the Yobokies dial. You can definitely see a difference in the size.
> 
> ...


Those bezels are beautiful. Are you performing the machining? Is this a service you care to provide to members here? Same question for the crown.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

As to the sandpaper, work with progressively finer grades, skipping from 220 to 1500 won't get you there. Offhand, it is something like 220, 400, 600, 800, 1000(?), 1200 and then 1500 grit.

As to rest, LifeTrekker will need to respond.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> LifeTrekker said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> > Never noticed the bit of color on the crown. How was that achieved?
> ...


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

Hammer to fit, paint to match... er Sharpie that has been sitting inconspicuously on desk for 3 years.

hit the bezel pip to match the rest of the "patina"


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Sorry, I've been trying to get through this thread but only about 100 pages in and I keep losing track of where I've been. So I'm just going to ask some questions that have likely already been answered/documented. Feel free to point me at those directions if necessary.
> 
> This is a great post, thank you. So are you going straight from 220 to 1500? And what type of file are you using to begin with?
> 
> ...


I used a mill bastard to start then 500, 1000, 1200 by hand and finished with a dremel and polishing head + Mother's Billet on low speed.

I used JB weld on my first 8926 mod, the crown tube was already loose from it's previous life as a non modded watch, that watch received a sandblasted finish. You shouldn't have to use any adhesive when reinstalling the tube as long as it still has a tight press fit.

Lifetrekker's work is pretty dang awesome! PM him.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Sorry, I've been trying to get through this thread but only about 100 pages in and I keep losing track of where I've been. So I'm just going to ask some questions that have likely already been answered/documented. Feel free to point me at those directions if necessary.
> 
> This is a great post, thank you. So are you going straight from 220 to 1500? And what type of file are you using to begin with?
> 
> ...


In answer to your first question, no, I use several more grits in between. I start with a bastard file, then move to 220, 400, 600, 800, 1000, and then 1200 grit sandpapers, each step working crosswise to the last. I finish with a Dremel 520 polishing adapter, and then a second Dremel 520 with some Mother's Mag and Aluminum Polish added.

Second, no, I don't glue the crown tube back in, I just press fit it. Although a little bit of RTV would probably be a good idea if you plan on taking it swimming afterwards.

And third, yes, I do make the coin edge bezels myself. They are done with a checkering file, and are not that hard to do yourself. A good tutorial was posted here on WUS by rbesass, which is where I learned to do it. Here's a link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/makin...8.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1665658?page=1

And if you don't want to do it yourself, I have done a couple for other people. Just PM me and we can discuss.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > That I can help with. I don't know the quoted user's method above, but another user posted this guide:
> ...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Nevermind, I reread it


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

I came across something interesting today.

I bought an 8926 off of the bay. Miyota movement, coin edge bezel. Labeled 8926 on the case back.

So far so good. I pop out the crystal to confirm it's probably 29.5mm and it measures 30.30mm??? :-s

The opening is 31.10mm with the normal .40mm gasket.

I've only come across 29.5mm and 30mm crystals on the 8926's.

Anyone else found one like this?

The downside is that it's going to limit my options for an easy crystal swap. The upside, I think it's possible I can press-fit in a Rolex PA462.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^ Not personally, no. But it is kind of fun to see yet another variation of the 8926.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> I came across something interesting today.
> 
> I bought an 8926 off of the bay. Miyota movement, coin edge bezel. Labeled 8926 on the case back.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen this personally either, but then again I haven't messed with any of the older 8926s with the Miyota movement. But all in all, it doesn't surprise me.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Just put this together this morning. 8926, debranded, crown guards gone, Raffles dials, Jake's hands, insert from the bay, Stella wedge-ledge extra high dome crystal from Esslinger.

First time I've used they and they are awesome. They have a vintage feel and are flared for a press fit without a crystal gasket. Supposed be waterproof (YMMV) but I wouldn't chance any mods without pressure test. Trick for these crystals (actually any I guess), freeze them for 10 minutes and they just popped in and expanded to seal when they warmed up. Easiest crystal I've ever changed.

























And since I'm posting pics, I'll throw in a 007 mod with a new insert and matching seconds hand.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

So either the crystal I ordered is way too small, or I'm doing something wrong.

Ordered a 30.1mm high-dome acrylic (GS) and I can fit it in the case without using a lift, and it rattles around.

Do I need a larger size (31? 32?) or do I need to remove the white plasticy looking gasket?


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> I came across something interesting today.
> 
> I bought an 8926 off of the bay. Miyota movement, coin edge bezel. Labeled 8926 on the case back.
> 
> ...


yes - I've got a Miyota 8926 with the same crystal size, although if memory serves, the gasket was thinner on my watch. Currently has a acrylic hi-dome 30.6 installed with some hypo cement. Probably should have gotten a 30.8.


----------



## arlo957 (Jun 28, 2016)

GOODNESS. Just LOOK at that mirror finish...


----------



## 247Nino (Apr 27, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> I came across something interesting today.
> 
> I bought an 8926 off of the bay. Miyota movement, coin edge bezel. Labeled 8926 on the case back.
> 
> ...


My first invicta was an 8927 with scalloped bezel and miyota... bought it for $35 on Bay, sold it for $60 internationally when I realized I wanted an 8926.
Plenty of crystals available on frei, esslinger, eBay
Largest I used was a 30.8mm tru-seal, best thing do to is to measure the crystal seat with and without gasket and decide if you want to use a new gasket, existing gasket with hypocement or no gasket and hypocement. 
Sadly I have no access to pressure testing but my watches have gone for pool/ocean swims and reaching into tide pools without leaking. Except for the Sokis, I haven't been able to keep moisture OUT of those...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

So the dial I ordered came in just over a week ago, and I'm waiting on the hands to come in.

Pretty bored today, so I thought I'd practice swapping dials and hands, and use the stock hands. I also decided to de-cyclops the crystal since I still need to figure out what I want to do for a new one, although I may not bother now.

Removed the crystal with my press, used a lighter for about 15 seconds, and with the edge of a double-edge razor, it popped cleanly off.

While contemplating the hands, I realized I have an old Seiko 6119 that needs repair in my parts bin. I was curious if the hands would fit, and I was thrilled to find out they do.

So this one is kind of a mish-mash right now:

Pilot style dial, gold non-luminous hour and minute hands, stock style lollipop seconds (from a Walmart watch), de-cyclopsed crystal and a burgundy "crocodile" strap.

Now that I am confident in my hands changing, I'm really looking forward to the new hands to come in.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Removed the crystal with my press, used a lighter for about 15 seconds, and with the edge of a double-edge razor, it popped cleanly off.
> 
> View attachment 8635570


I can never get this to work. I'll try the razor instead of an exacto knife next time. I actually shave with the double edged razors.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

Invicta Pro Diver with SNZH55J dial and hands, and a fully brushed oyster bracelet.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I can never get this to work. I'll try the razor instead of an exacto knife next time. I actually shave with the double edged razors.


Same here, I use Derby's. Got one of my used ones out of the disposal part of the case for this job.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Just put this together this morning. 8926, debranded, crown guards gone, Raffles dials, Jake's hands, insert from the bay, Stella wedge-ledge extra high dome crystal from Esslinger.
> 
> First time I've used they and they are awesome. They have a vintage feel and are flared for a press fit without a crystal gasket. Supposed be waterproof (YMMV) but I wouldn't chance any mods without pressure test. Trick for these crystals (actually any I guess), freeze them for 10 minutes and they just popped in and expanded to seal when they warmed up. Easiest crystal I've ever changed.
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about trying a Stella domed acrylic crystal on one of my future builds, but am just curious how you size it for a watertight fit.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Awesome videos CG! thanks for posting em! Suscribed


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I've been thinking about trying a Stella domed acrylic crystal on one of my future builds, but am just curious how you size it for a watertight fit.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


truth be told, i have no idea if its waterproof or not. without the means to test them (gotta either get or make a pressure tester) i don't presume to use them for anything past washing my hands. I use my monster for swimming, etc.

for this one, i bought the next increment beyond what the exact fit was. once it expanded, it seemed really solid, a "significant" amount of thumb force from the inside of the case did not budge it, but I was really just making sure it was not going to pop out without having to glue it.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> Yup. That's the way I did it, but I have come up with an adapter for my drill press that allows me to safely grind off a little more of the inside edge of the crown than Svorkoetter did.
> 
> I have also come up with a more permanent way to color the inside edge of the crown than paint or a Sharpie, which always seem to rub off. It's something I adapted from my days of building RC airplanes: Monokote.


I'm intrigued by your adapter. Are you willing to share more details? And how on earth did you iron the Monokote on?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> I'm intrigued by your adapter. Are you willing to share more details? And how on earth did you iron the Monokote on?


Here's the adapter.










It's a simple piece of brass tubing.










I cut it to an appropriate length to fit in the chuck of my drill press.










And then trimmed the inside of one end with my Xacto #11 hobby knife...










until it is tapered as seen ahove.










I then press fit the crown and stem inside the tube until it is tight.










Then simply mount it in your drill press and have at it with no worry of damaging the stem.

With regards to applying the Monokote on the inside edge of the crown, as you may know Monokote has a heat activated adhesive on the back. I simply cut a small piece to an appropriate length, but cut it about 4 times as wide as your finished color band will be. I then wrap it around the stem, and use a Monokote trim iron as seen below to set the adhesive. I then heat shrink the Monokote as needed, and trim off the extra material with an Xacto or single edge razor blade.



















Monokote and its competitor Ultracoat are available in a rainbow of colors, so you can likely get close to matching just about any color you want. The downside is that it is $15 - $20 a roll, which if you didn't already have some laying around like I did might seem a little expensive for doing just one stem.

I'm sorry, but I didn't take any pics of the first one I did using this technique. I'll try to remember to take some next time.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

What do you use to cut such as distinct shoulder on the crown? Mine was much softer, due to the radius of the edge of my file on such a tiny scale.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> What do you use to cut such as distinct shoulder on the crown? Mine was much softer, due to the radius of the edge of my file on such a tiny scale.


Just a standard 8" bastard file. Nothing special.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> truth be told, i have no idea if its waterproof or not. without the means to test them (gotta either get or make a pressure tester) i don't presume to use them for anything past washing my hands. I use my monster for swimming, etc.
> 
> for this one, i bought the next increment beyond what the exact fit was. once it expanded, it seemed really solid, a "significant" amount of thumb force from the inside of the case did not budge it, but I was really just making sure it was not going to pop out without having to glue it.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


What size crystal did you buy? Do you have a direct link?


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

Received the dial and hands yesterday, I've passed them off to my watchmaker. He then called me today and said that the dial fit was pretty loose, and that the minute hand was too large while the seconds hand was too small. 

Anyhow, he said he modified them and it seems to fit. Headed to pick it up in a bit, hopefully all is well!


----------



## ccf60 (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd like some advice. I have an 8926 and am going to order new hands and a dial replacement. This will me my first mod attempt. I took a stab at removing the logo from the case using a grinding bit on my dremel. Once I fine sanded the case, I have a few small divots and waves that I can's seem to remove. Any suggestions?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

ccf60 said:


> I'd like some advice. I have an 8926 and am going to order new hands and a dial replacement. This will me my first mod attempt. I took a stab at removing the logo from the case using a grinding bit on my dremel. Once I fine sanded the case, I have a few small divots and waves that I can's seem to remove. Any suggestions?


The dremel can do that. I would try draw filing the side to remove the waves, then sanding starting at about 220 to about 1000 (or whatever meets your desired finish).


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Something new. 








Lume!









Now to perform the ol' cyclopectomy.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very good, especially the lume.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The nautilus at 12 is awesome!!

David


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a bit of a dilemma. There is a mod that I'm dying to do, but I know full well I will most likely kill the watch in the process.

I know this because I have tried 3 previous mods, and none worked out. Admittedly my eyesight is not the greatest, also I am unintentionally heavy handed.

I already have an 8926ob on its way. I will need a recommendation on a good loupe that I can use with my rx glasses.

What I want to do is install an Aqua Terra style dial with the AT hands. I realize that to many here this may seem unoriginal, but I want an AT with a working bezel, and there are no homages I like.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma. There is a mod that I'm dying to do, but I know full well I will most likely kill the watch in the process.
> 
> I know this because I have tried 3 previous mods, and none worked out. Admittedly my eyesight is not the greatest, also I am unintentionally heavy handed.
> 
> ...


Try an Optivisor with 4 X magnification. They can be found online or at many hobby stores, and they easily work over glasses. I couldn't do half the watch work I do without mine.










Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> Something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool work there JZ! Very cool indeed.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Try an Optivisor with 4 X magnification. They can be found online or at many hobby stores, and they easily work over glasses. I couldn't do half the watch work I do without mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to check it out now.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jelliottz said:


> Something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is bloody awesome!!! Thats a watch id wear on a boat while drinking rum and talking like capt Jack!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Capt Obvious,

Those optivisors are a Godsend. If you have a Harbor Freight store nearby, they are around $7 if I recall. Either way they are dirt cheap. They also have magnifying stands. Surprisingly HF has a small watch repair section with all kinds of interesting tools and nick knacks.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma. There is a mod that I'm dying to do, but I know full well I will most likely kill the watch in the process.
> 
> I know this because I have tried 3 previous mods, and none worked out. Admittedly my eyesight is not the greatest, also I am unintentionally heavy handed.
> 
> ...


Where are you sourcing an AT dial from? As in, a teak dial?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I honestly have not begun my search as yet. I decided less than 24 hours ago that I wanted to do this.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Rocat said:


> Capt Obvious,
> 
> Those optivisors are a Godsend. If you have a Harbor Freight store nearby, they are around $7 if I recall. Either way they are dirt cheap. They also have magnifying stands. Surprisingly HF has a small watch repair section with all kinds of interesting tools and nick knacks.


Agreed. Their visor's band is velcro and holds much better than the headband on a cheap one I tried from Amazon. Their case press is great for the price as well. Pull them out of the box to check top & bottom alignment though, some are better than others. I picked up one of their digital calipers but wish I would have spent a little more for one that measures depth as well.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> I am going to check it out now.


I bought mine from esslinger, good deal and it has LEDs as well

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

For whatever it matters to anyone, mine are "genuine" OptiVISORS, not some cheap knockoff from China. ;-)

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Capt Obvious said:


> I honestly have not begun my search as yet. I decided less than 24 hours ago that I wanted to do this.


Please share if/when you find one. I had the idea of swapping on into a different Seiko case but didn't find much.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> Something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrgh! That be a fine watch matey!

I was thinking it would be cool with sword hands... but that would probably be too much with the cutlasses on the dial.

Now if only we could source hands with a bone pattern on them....

(or would that make it a skeleton watch?)


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> I honestly have not begun my search as yet. I decided less than 24 hours ago that I wanted to do this.


CO,

I thought a while back you gave up on automatics since you had a rough go earlier with them. Into the breach once again huh?  I give you credit, I'm not steady handed nor detail oriented enough to try.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jisham said:


> (or would that make it a skeleton watch?)


Thats punny........


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Something new.
> 
> Lume!
> 
> ...


Wow!

Can you share where you sourced the insert? I've not seen one like that before (I don't think...)


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

It's a Helenarou 6538 insert. Fits perfect. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

My first modded 8926 is complete!

I was initially going to take the watch to a jeweler to have the hands and dial swapped, but after reading this thread I decided to give it a shot myself.

The dial, hours and minutes hand were simple, the seconds was a major pain in the ass, but eventually (after about 10 minutes) sat on the post.

Dial: Dagaz Big Pilot bought from ajuicedt on eBay.

Hands: DragonShrouds black plongeur and red lollipop seconds.

Crystal: Stock decyclopsed

Strap: Bond style NATO that came with the watch.

Over all I'm thrilled. I left the engraving on the side of the case as I'm not brave enough to tackle that. I would like to replace the crown and the caseback. Does anyone have any links for replacements?

Pics:


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That looks pretty darn good. What did you use to remove the hands and then reinstall them?



matlobi said:


> My first modded 8926 is complete!
> 
> I was initially going to take the watch to a jeweler to have the hands and dial swapped, but after reading this thread I decided to give it a shot myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Rocat said:


> That looks pretty darn good. What did you use to remove the hands and then reinstall them?


Removed with a hand puller and reinstalled with a pair of tweezers and ball point pen insert.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I have scrapped the idea for the AT homage I wanted to do.

Instead I would much prefer to do a b-type fleiger. Can anyone tell me the exact dial size for the 8926ob?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

matlobi said:


> My first modded 8926 is complete!
> 
> I was initially going to take the watch to a jeweler to have the hands and dial swapped, but after reading this thread I decided to give it a shot myself.
> 
> ...


For casebacks try Raffles, you know, Time. The sterile milsub casebacks he sells fit perfectly.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

PhantomThief said:


> Received the dial and hands yesterday, I've passed them off to my watchmaker. He then called me today and said that the dial fit was pretty loose, and that the minute hand was too large while the seconds hand was too small.
> 
> Anyhow, he said he modified them and it seems to fit. Headed to pick it up in a bit, hopefully all is well!


So how did it go? Any update?

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## mica_live (Mar 22, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> For casebacks try Raffles, you know, Time. The sterile milsub casebacks he sells fit perfectly.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


I was looking for a solid caseback to reduce the overall case height and these seems to fit the bill perfectly.

Is it a gd fit and relatively water resistant? I've measured my original caseback and found a difference of 0.2mm.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> So how did it go? Any update?
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


Apologies for the late reply, yes I do have an update! After wearing it for an afternoon, I passed it to my father for further "testing". Him being retired means he plays golf on a pretty much dialy basis, and so the watch has been subjected to 18 holes of golf. It survived, so at this point I'm assuming it's probably going to be alright ;-)

I just got it back and on my wrist, here it is on a Bond NATO.









Currently considering leaving the blue bezel in for a little splash of colour. What do you guys think?


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 18, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Master 

Follow me on Instagram @lucababo and Facebook at Watchmodding


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

mica_live said:


> I was looking for a solid caseback to reduce the overall case height and these seems to fit the bill perfectly.
> 
> Is it a gd fit and relatively water resistant? I've measured my original caseback and found a difference of 0.2mm.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I haven't tested the WR, but it should be fine. The caseback seems to compress the gasket just fine. Overall, it looks completely factory.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

The usual suspects:

Esslinger 29.5 mm
Yobokies
Dagaz



















Thanks to cyberwarhol for trading me cases!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Caliper review: this measures in engineering inches. What is the diameter of the dial?









1st correct answer gets . . . bragging rights?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

1.103" = 28.0162mm



jetcash said:


> Caliper review: this measures in engineering inches. What is the diameter of the dial?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

PhantomThief said:


> Apologies for the late reply, yes I do have an update! After wearing it for an afternoon, I passed it to my father for further "testing". Him being retired means he plays golf on a pretty much dialy basis, and so the watch has been subjected to 18 holes of golf. It survived, so at this point I'm assuming it's probably going to be alright ;-)
> 
> I just got it back and on my wrist, here it is on a Bond NATO.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! I'm not 100% sure about the blue bezel get, but I totally love the dial and hand set!

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## -DOOMED- (May 31, 2012)

I filed off the Invicta on the case, clipped the wings on the seconds hand, removed the cyclops, and the invicta logo off of the dial. I also sharpied the wings on the dial. I have parts on order to make it a Black Bay homage.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

120 said:


> The usual suspects:
> 
> Esslinger 29.5 mm
> Yobokies
> ...


Kevin, I might have to have you make me one of these 

David


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Kevin, I might have to have you make me one of these
> 
> David


Can do; and it'll look great in your collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boyscout (Feb 6, 2015)

That looks Amazing! Great job! Are you taking orders? I would be very interested! Enjoy your weekend and hope to hear back from you on your thoughts. All the Best!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> Same here, I use Derby's. Got one of my used ones out of the disposal part of the case for this job.


Success today. I sang happy birthday once through with the flame on, nudged it with the blade edge and it came right off. And then you can use the blade to clean off the adhesive. Brilliant!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> Looks awesome! I'm not 100% sure about the blue bezel get, but I totally love the dial and hand set!
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus One


I'm still not quite sold on the blue bezel insert myself, but the only problem is that I've pretty much got my heart set on a Planet Ocean-style insert, but don't have the required tools to sand one down to the required size.

The other option I was considering was a black bezel with a red triangle at 60, like a vintage sub or the Tudor BBN. At least that would fit without needing any modifications from me. But in the mean time, I'm trying to see if I can live with the blue bezel. I have to say, it a certain light, it doesn't look bad at all.

Here's a wrist shot I took in the car today. Swapped it out onto an old honey coloured croc grain strap I had lying around.


----------



## nebelk (Jul 22, 2015)

8926 with crown guard and logo removed
Sapphire crystal from esslinger
Bezel insert from ebay
hands and dial from dagaz
case back from ebay


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

-DOOMED- said:


> I filed off the Invicta on the case, clipped the wings on the seconds hand, removed the cyclops, and the invicta logo off of the dial. I also sharpied the wings on the dial. I have parts on order to make it a Black Bay homage.


Did you pop off the wings and Sharpie them or do it _in situ_.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

matlobi said:


> 1.103" = 28.0162mm


Can I squeeze in a 28.55 dial to replace this 28mm without modification?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

jetcash said:


> Can I squeeze in a 28.55 dial to replace this 28mm without modification?


Very likely yes. The dials from Dagaz that everyone uses to do Invicta mods are 28.5mm.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

svorkoetter said:


> Very likely yes. The dials from Dagaz that everyone uses to do Invicta mods are 28.5mm.


Sorry, I should have specified this is for my practice watch. A bit smaller than the 8926. I'm doing this before I attack my OB.

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-1066...&qid=1468255598&sr=8-1&keywords=invicta+10662


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you guys ever see the 8926ob on sale? Worth waiting until Black Friday? I know it's only $84 (amazon), but looking to save where I can since the parts add up quickly.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

If you sign up for an Amazon credit card, they give you $80 credit. That's how I got my OB.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jetcash said:


> If you sign up for an Amazon credit card, they give you $80 credit. That's how I got my OB.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Heh, I've already done that a few times; which reminds me, I should close that acct. $80 is the current offer? Nice.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Loving this modded watch stuff even more.

Here's a lume shot from last night. This was taken about five minutes after charging the lume with a UV flashlight. Untouched (and crappy) photo that has only been cropped.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Do you guys ever see the 8926ob on sale? Worth waiting until Black Friday? I know it's only $84 (amazon), but looking to save where I can since the parts add up quickly.


I purchased about 8 of the 8926s and their kin during the Black Friday sales last year, and paid as little as $35 to as much as about $60. I have also picked up some beaters off of eBay in about the same price range.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Boothroyd (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm looking for a nice replacement steel bracelet, tips anyone??


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Boothroyd said:


> I'm looking for a nice replacement steel bracelet, tips anyone??


I have one of these on a different watch, and in my experience it is far better than the price would lead you to believe.

Very solid, very comfortable, and mine has screwed in vs. pressed in link pins.

https://www.amazon.com//dp/B00DKYC8RG/


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

matlobi said:


> I have one of these on a different watch, and in my experience it is far better than the price would lead you to believe.
> 
> Very solid, very comfortable, and mine has screwed in vs. pressed in link pins.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com//dp/B00DKYC8RG/


I bought that as well, thankfully it's cheap enough to buy 2 if you need links, otherwise if rather small if you have large wrists like me.


----------



## Boothroyd (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you for the replies!

That one seems nice but I was looking for something a little more "Submariner style".

Also to all of you who have opened your cases, do you dare to go swimming with your watches afterwards?
Do you let a watchmaker "approve" them first or just keep them on dry land?


Since I've discovered this thread my fingers have had an itch and want's to replace the dial as well. I have the tools and all, but I wanna be able to still use it as a diver =/


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Boothroyd said:


> Thank you for the replies!
> 
> That one seems nice but I was looking for something a little more "Submariner style".
> 
> ...


As long as the gaskets are all intact and are in good shape, I don't think you'd have any issue with swimming pools and showers.


----------



## jnbr19867 (Jun 11, 2009)

Not an 8926, but an Invicta mod...GMT time with 3.5mm Navy Blue Silicone Strap - before and after pics.
Perfect feel for summer!


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

This is my Invicta 8826 mod. It's gone through several variations to get here, but this by far is the most cohesive and the one I'm happiest with!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Backside.....added a prettier rotor to the 8215 movement! Watch has sentimental value so it's not going anywhere from my collection. Might as well gussy it up as best I can!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 18, 2014)

matlobi said:


> As long as the gaskets are all intact and are in good shape, I don't think you'd have any issue with swimming pools and showers.












Follow me on Instagram @lucababo and Facebook at Watchmodding


----------



## arlo957 (Jun 28, 2016)

In reference to post 3728: that looks awesome justadad! LifeTrekker this doesn't look like the typical coin bezel mod. It looks like you are taking the bezel almost all the way to the insert, is that about right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

arlo957 said:


> In reference to post 3728: that looks awesome justadad! LifeTrekker this doesn't look like the typical coin bezel mod. It looks like you are taking the bezel almost all the way to the insert, is that about right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one?








Yeah, it's sorta [email protected]$$!!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

arlo957 said:


> In reference to post 3728: that looks awesome justadad! LifeTrekker this doesn't look like the typical coin bezel mod. It looks like you are taking the bezel almost all the way to the insert, is that about right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. That's just about right.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Grimtech (Oct 29, 2015)

Afternoon All from here in Bristol,UK.

Sorry its my first post in here, but I haven't had anything to show or say up until now, although I have read almost every page I think!

Firstly I have to say this thread has been a wealth of information on my first 8926 mod.

I bought two 8926 very cheaply one being a Miyota 8215 version (dated 10/07 on the case), and the other being the NH35a version which is presently untouched.

I decided to start out on the Miyota one as a "practice" and have essentially just completed it.

I *need to thank* far too many people on here for all the info they have added to this thread that guided me.

Pretty sure this is going to come out as ramblings!!! but here goes:

The crystal was removed with the tap with the top of a screwdriver handle method. The crystal measured 30.03mm diamter and is 3.00mm thick, and is retained by a white plastic gasket.
I later used my drill press to reinstall the crystal.
I removed the scruffy original bezel insert with a scalpel, which left the bezel retaining wire visible. 
Reading through the thread it would appear I had one of the tiniest gaps to get the wire up through in history. I got it out with with super sharp tweezers and the help of a 0.05mm feeler gauge blade.
The bezel had a slight bend to it which was very easy to bend true again once it was in my workshop. It was checked with a straight edge to be certain.

I turned down the bezel on my lathe right back to an aesthetically pleasing border around the bezel insert seat (39.08mm diamater). I then used a 75 lpi chequering file on the edge of the bezel. I did this because I had the file already and did not want to invest in a 50 lpi version!
On the lathe I also turned down the I.D. of the bezel to increase the gap I had to get the bezel retaining wire back in through.

I turned down the crown in the style of the BB, and lined it out with automotive pin-striping tape.
I attempted to remove the invicata logo from the crown on the lathe, but discovered it is actual a 5mm metal disc attached to the crown, and the whole thing came free.
A 5mm round metal badge to epoxy in place is something I have yet to find.

I replaced the dial and hands with those from Tiger concepts. I used various roller ball ink cartridges and part of a repelling pencil to repress the hands.
Incidentally the hardest part of the whole job for me was the minute hand! The hour was easy, and the second hand was not too tricky.
Removed the cyclops with the lighter flame method.

The rehaut of the watch covered the gold circle around the minute markers, so I opened it out to 28.01mm from 26.80mm. The dial is 29.00mm and so it is retained perfectly but the full face is now visible, and the reduced rehaut makes the watch feel much larger/spacious.

The lugs were thinned down and reshaped a little. I took a a lot of material off so that the serrations on the reduced diameter bezel just over hang both sides of the case so you can get a nice grip on it. Obviously the Invicta logo was removed too.
I polished the areas I has worked then flatted it back for a brushed look.

I painted (terribly!!!) the triangle on my bezel insert red just to see what it would look like. I did an awful job, but i really do like the red triangle.

*Going forwards:
** I would love some help in locating a black bezel insert with the same markings BUT with the red triangle at the top. 
My insert measure 37.30mm outside and 30.70mm inside diameter.

* I will remove the dust from the dial!!

* I need to find a 5.7mm "badge" to epoxy onto the end of the crown.

* I might get a domed crystal if I can find the right size, that doesn't stand too tall.

* The Tiger dial and hands are OK, but the lume is poor and I hadn't really realised the makers were all "printed" on, I will probably swap it to a rafflesdials one.

* I am on the hunt for some worn out old leather to make a strap.

* I might get a solid back for it.

Thanks for reading this far!


----------



## arlo957 (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow great job for s first go at it! I think opening up the dial opening was an excellent idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Grimtech said:


> Afternoon All from here in Bristol,UK.
> 
> Sorry its my first post in here, but I haven't had anything to show or say up until now, although I have read almost every page I think!
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Grimtech said:


> Afternoon All from here in Bristol,UK.
> 
> Sorry its my first post in here, but I haven't had anything to show or say up until now, although I have read almost every page I think!
> 
> ...


Nice work Grimtec. And welcome to the world of Invicta modding.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Thanks to all who have posted their experiences with the 8926 I was able to complete my project, a gift for my dad's 75th birthday.

The dial design has been in the works for about 4 months. I showed my dad pictures of 4 custom watches I put together and he was drawn to the BlackBay-Red homage hence the choice of the dial design.

This dial was designed using InkScape to exact dimensions of the dial and printed using clear slide decal paper on a color laser printer at 600 DPI. The dial is from RaffllesTime and was disassembled with all printing and lume removed using lacquer thinner.

Through experimentation I found that the best way to achieve gold was to first use the closest color to gold (d4af37) with some transparency. I printed on clear decal paper and found that polishing the brass dial to a brilliant shine really showed through the transparent gold.

To get the text (or that matter any other part of the dial) to show up it was best to print the bottom layer of the dial in black. My original idea of painting the dial black and then applying the decal proved that any text or other markers were dull and hard to read. I then gave the dial several coats of clear and also wanted to do a slight texture as I'm not a huge fan of glossy dials, so I was able to do some wet sanding to get the texture I wanted.

I reamed out the holes for the markers and reapplied them with GS HYPO and applied a thin layer to the back of the dial.

I used the safety razor blade technique discussed on WUS to remove the bezel and destroyed the retaining spring in the process, I made a new one with a slightly smaller diameter wire.

The case has been completely de-branded of the Invicta logos (on the side of the case and the case back) with the exception of the crown, I like the logo.

This is an earlier version of the 8926 and the combination of the crystals and gaskets are not exactly built to a specification you can typically purchase. I replaced both crystals from Esslinger, the top crystal being double domed acrylic. I had to turn-down/sand both crystal gaskets and had to trim the top crystal in about half otherwise there would not have been clearance for the bezel insert. The bezel insert is brown with a red pip from ............

The crown tube just came out so I used some JB Weld to secure it permanently.

I re-lumed the dial and hands with two applications.

The entire date mechanism was removed from the movement as it was not needed and hopefully will improve the power reserve.

Last thing is to installed the completely brushed bracelet.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

solex said:


> Thanks to all who have posted their experiences with the 8926 I was able to complete my project, a gift for my dad's 75th birthday.
> 
> The dial design has been in the works for about 4 months. I showed my dad pictures of 4 custom watches I put together and he was drawn to the BlackBay-Red homage hence the choice of the dial design.
> 
> ...


Sweet! And very nice work on the dial and case I might add.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Not happy camper today.

While at a car show this weekend I was showing the watch to a friend and proceeded to drop it and break it.

Now I'm on the hunt for a donor movement.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Not happy camper today.
> 
> While at a car show this weekend I was showing the watch to a friend and proceeded to drop it and break it.
> 
> Now I'm on the hunt for a donor movement.


I'm sorry to hear that. That's a real bummer. :-(

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow! A lot of really serious mods going on here now. We've come a long way from just swapping out dial, hands, and bezel insert, and maybe filing off the logo.



grimtech said:


>





solex said:


>


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. That's a real bummer. :-(
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Thanks. The eBay, Watch Recon, etc searches have commenced.


----------



## arlo957 (Jun 28, 2016)

Looks great solex! The contrast between the dial texture and applied markers is fantastic! 

Also- had anyone tried debranding a titanium watch? Can similar techniques be used? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

While not as involved as some of the mods posted lately, this time one is surprising me as it is quickly becoming my favorite diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Wore it last night and will wear it today, it is very accurate but more importantly nothing has fallen off...


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Does anybody know where I can obtain an even hour dial? 2-4-6-8-10-12 with good lume?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Capt Obvious said:


> Does anybody know where I can obtain an even hour dial? 2-4-6-8-10-12 with good lume?


A Seiko SARG009/11 dial is all I can think of.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> Does anybody know where I can obtain an even hour dial? 2-4-6-8-10-12 with good lume?


I'm fairly sure Yobokies makes one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

kcoops said:


> I'm fairly sure Yobokies makes one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call! AGL Dials Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Yup, AGL, that's the one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Those will fit the nh35a? I know it'll fit 7s26.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Anything that fits one will fit the other.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Thats a load off


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Capt Obvious said:


> Those will fit the nh35a? I know it'll fit 7s26.


Just be aware that the 7S26 tend to have a 4 o'clock date window, and the nh35 tend to have a 3 o o'clock date window.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jisham said:


> Just be aware that the 7S26 tend to have a 4 o'clock date window, and the nh35 tend to have a 3 o o'clock date window.


The 7s26 has a 4 o'clock crown - the date window is still at 3.









David


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothroyd (Feb 29, 2016)

Could anyone please tell me if these Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. will fit on the nh26a movement?
I'm just curious since the movement is not mentioned in the description :$


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)

Boothroyd said:


> Could anyone please tell me if these Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. will fit on the nh26a movement?
> I'm just curious since the movement is not mentioned in the description :$


NH26a = 7S26, so yes.


----------



## amrulicious (Apr 15, 2014)

justadad said:


> This one?
> Yeah, it's sorta [email protected]$$!!


the dial is super sexy. where can i get that from?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Super stoked!!! Should have a 8926 next week, cant wait to tear into modding it!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Anybody know the dimensions of the caseback crystal?


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Whose aftermarket hands have the strongest and best Lume? 

My Dagaz C1 snowflake dial and hands were disappointing. Who has the best C3 hands?

Does anyone use BG W9?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Anybody know the dimensions of the caseback crystal?


Are you wanting to replace the entire caseback?

David


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

No (well I already have a solid caseback on order) but I'd like to replace the crystal in the original caseback too.



Dec1968 said:


> Are you wanting to replace the entire caseback?
> 
> David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> No (well I already have a solid caseback on order) but I'd like to replace the crystal in the original caseback too.


Wait, you want to replace the clear part on the caseback? Is it scratched?

David


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Anybody know the dimensions of the caseback crystal?


According to my caliper, 25.3mm.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> Wait, you want to replace the clear part on the caseback? Is it scratched?
> 
> David


It was at the edges after I sterilized it for ****s and giggles, but then I cracked it inadvertently doing something else. It's a basic flat mineral crystal with the same type of gasket as the main crystal and popped right out with my press.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Sweet, thanks man!



matlobi said:


> According to my caliper, 25.3mm.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Sweet, thanks man!


Based on my experience with other Invicta crystals, I would definitely measure your broken one first before ordering a replacement. Although the measurement provided by matlobi is likely to be correct, it may not be too. As the old saying goes, measure twice, order once.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Based on my experience with other Invicta crystals, I would definitely measure your broken one first before ordering a replacement. Although the measurement provided by matlobi is likely to be correct, it may not be too. As the old saying goes, measure twice, order once.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


This. 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Put the original insert back and liking it









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Based on my experience with other Invicta crystals, I would definitely measure your broken one first before ordering a replacement. Although the measurement provided by matlobi is likely to be correct, it may not be too. As the old saying goes, measure twice, order once.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


+1.

When I replaced a crystal on a display caseback for my 9404 SYB, I had different measurements.









Stock gaskets worked, and it went out and in easily with a crystal press.

I highly recommend spending $10-20 for some cheap digital calipers. They take the guesswork out of this sort of thing.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Put the original insert back and liking it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Dagaz blue dial looks great. But then again, I'm a big sucker for a pretty blue face.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jisham said:


> +1.
> 
> When I replaced a crystal on a display caseback for my 9404 SYB, I had different measurements.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. IMO, calipers are a must have for the watch modder.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> That Dagaz blue dial looks great. But then again, I'm a big sucker for a pretty blue face.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Yeah me too, although I find this to be a little lighter than my liking; but we will see 😁

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I have one question about acrylic crystals, I never tried one before, and was thinking to give it a go.
What size should I go for? My mineral crystal is 30.0 mm, shall I go for 30.2 or the same size as the mineral one?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I have one question about acrylic crystals, I never tried one before, and was thinking to give it a go.
> What size should I go for? My mineral crystal is 30.0 mm, shall I go for 30.2 or the same size as the mineral one?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


According to Otto Frei, no more than 0.10mm larger than the opening if using a tension ring acrylic crystal, So 30.1 mm. I've always had good luck with that rule of thumb...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> According to Otto Frei, no more than 0.10mm larger than the opening if using a tension ring acrylic crystal, So 30.1 mm. I've always had good luck with that rule of thumb...


Thank you! What if I use the same size as mineral? Will it leak water or why should I use slightly bigger size?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Very fitting post for #4000. Great stuff.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


>


Looking good Randy!

Are those recent builds for yourself or others?

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

So I have another question, as I'm trying to make sense of this acrylic crystal thing;
Does it mean that if I'm planning to install an acrylic crystal, I will have to remove the crystal gasket and compress the acrylic one in? That's why I need to get it 0.1 mm larger?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Who. Has. Best. Lume?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> So I have another question, as I'm trying to make sense of this acrylic crystal thing;
> Does it mean that if I'm planning to install an acrylic crystal, I will have to remove the crystal gasket and compress the acrylic one in? That's why I need to get it 0.1 mm larger?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


You can install a tension ring acrylic both ways. Either way, should be .1mm bigger than the opening (Whatever that is with or without the gasket). Generally I use the gasket as then I don't run into a problem with the crystal not fitting inside the bezel insert. The reason an acrylic crystal needs to be larger is that the crystal has a certain amount of flex and the slightly larger size creates the seal.

If you are going to replace with another mineral or sapphire crystal, just replace with the same size you removed.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> You can install a tension ring acrylic both ways. Either way, should be .1mm bigger than the opening (Whatever that is with or without the gasket). Generally I use the gasket as then I don't run into a problem with the crystal not fitting inside the bezel insert. The reason an acrylic crystal needs to be larger is that the crystal has a certain amount of flex and the slightly larger size creates the seal.
> 
> If you are going to replace with another mineral or sapphire crystal, just replace with the same size you removed.


Thank you!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


Love the look of the second one. Does anyone know if the bezel, hands and dial would fit the 8932? I'd only be able to wear this on weekends so not sure that an auto would work for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

JRDrew0309 said:


> Love the look of the second one. Does anyone know if the bezel, hands and dial would fit the 8932? I'd only be able to wear this on weekends so not sure that an auto would work for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 8932 is a smaller watch and quartz. Hand hole size would not match up.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Came home from work to this guy waiting for me. Ditched the cyclops, and the rubber bracelet, put a new bond nato on it. Next round of mods are going to be a explorer dial and different hands. Leaning towards swords, but might consider some other suggestions, so tell me what you think!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

JRDrew0309 said:


> Love the look of the second one. Does anyone know if the bezel, hands and dial would fit the 8932? I'd only be able to wear this on weekends so not sure that an auto would work for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can only wear my autos on the weekends and sometimes at nite during the week. Its not a big deal to set the time and date. I do want to buy some winders tho.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Came home from work to this guy waiting for me. Ditched the cyclops, and the rubber bracelet, put a new bond nato on it. Next round of mods are going to be a explorer dial and different hands. Leaning towards swords, but might consider some other suggestions, so tell me what you think!


Good luck! Welcome to the nerd club.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dude. I been in the nerd club for years!


----------



## -DOOMED- (May 31, 2012)

Swapped the dial and hands. I was going to put a red bezel on it, but I'm not sure now:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

-DOOMED- said:


> Swapped the dial and hands. I was going to put a red bezel on it, but I'm not sure now:


Looks great! Which crystal is that?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

-DOOMED- said:


> Swapped the dial and hands. I was going to put a red bezel on it, but I'm not sure now:


It needs a red triangle. Not a red bezel, just a red triangle.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## -DOOMED- (May 31, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great! Which crystal is that?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


It's a GS hi-dome acrylic crystal that is not technically the right size. It's sorta just laid in there, I've actually got a domed sapphire crystal on the way for it.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

So I've used a few acrylic crystals in these watches and I've had good luck with gs high dome and extra high dome, as well as their Stella equivalents. I use a crystal 0.9-1.0mm larger than the stock mineral without the gasket. It stays in and won't spin or even budge after its installed correctly, but I like to put a bead of gs hypo cement in the space where the gasket used to be to add extra moisture protection. 
Installation is not as simple as pressing it in. To install these crystals, place a small flat die in the lower portion of the crystal press, and a tapered die slightly smaller than the crystal diameter in the top portion. Position the watch case so that the lower portion of the press is going through the center of the watch, place the crystal face up on the lower die. Compress the crystal using the press and raise the watch case up until the lip of the crystal sets into the gasket groove. Add hypo cement before hand if you want to use it. Removal is the same, just reverse the process. I'll take a picture next time I do one of these, I know that the text can be confusing.
The results are great 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kcoops said:


> So I've used a few acrylic crystals in these watches and I've had good luck with gs high dome and extra high dome, as well as their Stella equivalents. I use a crystal 0.9-1.0mm larger than the stock mineral without the gasket. It stays in and won't spin or even budge after its installed correctly, but I like to put a bead of gs hypo cement in the space where the gasket used to be to add extra moisture protection.
> Installation is not as simple as pressing it in. To install these crystals, place a small flat die in the lower portion of the crystal press, and a tapered die slightly smaller than the crystal diameter in the top portion. Position the watch case so that the lower portion of the press is going through the center of the watch, place the crystal face up on the lower die. Compress the crystal using the press and raise the watch case up until the lip of the crystal sets into the gasket groove. Add hypo cement before hand if you want to use it. Removal is the same, just reverse the process. I'll take a picture next time I do one of these, I know that the text can be confusing.
> The results are great
> 
> ...


Looks amazing! Thank you for sharing

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

rellybelly said:


> Who. Has. Best. Lume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Me.









You don't want to see what's on my work bench right now.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

jelliottz said:


> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this watch a tribute to Ken Kesey?

I know it's not, but nothing says 'Merry Pranksters' like an electroluminescent neon rainbow pirate flag.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrgghh! The pirate blood runs strong in this one.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

kcoops said:


> So I've used a few acrylic crystals in these watches and I've had good luck with gs high dome and extra high dome, as well as their Stella equivalents. I use a crystal 0.9-1.0mm larger than the stock mineral without the gasket. It stays in and won't spin or even budge after its installed correctly, but I like to put a bead of gs hypo cement in the space where the gasket used to be to add extra moisture protection.
> Installation is not as simple as pressing it in. To install these crystals, place a small flat die in the lower portion of the crystal press, and a tapered die slightly smaller than the crystal diameter in the top portion. Position the watch case so that the lower portion of the press is going through the center of the watch, place the crystal face up on the lower die. Compress the crystal using the press and raise the watch case up until the lip of the crystal sets into the gasket groove. Add hypo cement before hand if you want to use it. Removal is the same, just reverse the process. I'll take a picture next time I do one of these, I know that the text can be confusing.
> The results are great
> 
> ...


do you freeze them beforehand? Last couple I put them in for about 10 mins to contract them, then i could practically seat them by hand. A couple of mins later they expanded and wouldn't budge at all. did not check water resistance, but then I have a monster to go in the water with 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

kcoops said:


> Is this watch a tribute to Ken Kesey?
> 
> I know it's not, but nothing says 'Merry Pranksters' like an electroluminescent neon rainbow pirate flag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love Kesey and the Pranksters, but it wasn't on my mind when making this dial. The guy who I gave it to is also a big fan. It went to a good home.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

kcoops said:


> So I've used a few acrylic crystals in these watches and I've had good luck with gs high dome and extra high dome, as well as their Stella equivalents. I use a crystal 0.9-1.0mm larger than the stock mineral without the gasket. It stays in and won't spin or even budge after its installed correctly, but I like to put a bead of gs hypo cement in the space where the gasket used to be to add extra moisture protection.
> Installation is not as simple as pressing it in. To install these crystals, place a small flat die in the lower portion of the crystal press, and a tapered die slightly smaller than the crystal diameter in the top portion. Position the watch case so that the lower portion of the press is going through the center of the watch, place the crystal face up on the lower die. Compress the crystal using the press and raise the watch case up until the lip of the crystal sets into the gasket groove. Add hypo cement before hand if you want to use it. Removal is the same, just reverse the process. I'll take a picture next time I do one of these, I know that the text can be confusing.
> The results are great
> 
> ...


I would love to see photos detailing your installation process. The result is certainly nice.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I would love to see photos detailing your installation process. The result is certainly nice.


Thanks. I have to install a few more tomorrow. I'll try to remember to take photos while I do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchitectBrah (May 11, 2016)

Thanks to Jay/Lifetrekker for cutting the beautiful coin edge bezel. Also have another one from Jay that I am eager to install on another sub.

Also shown with a low dome acrylic crystal, BB One homage dial from Dagaz, chamfered edges, removed crown guards, 8mm big crown from Raffles, and a sterile caseback.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Just arrived, ready for a new mod ( I have all parts in stock).

















Now functional test ;-)









I hope to find time for modding in next days.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

... sorry, double posting ...

OT question, how can I delete a post?


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> Just arrived, ready for a new mod ( I have all parts in stock).
> 
> View attachment 8877970
> 
> ...


I find time after work.

Because my english is not so good, I have made a lot of photos (sorry for quality).
I decided to modify the case another time.
Before starting, you have to prepare tools and parts:









Now dismantle the movement from the watch case:

































Now disassemble hands and dial:

























and then we assemble the new dial and hands

























I have preparad another 8926 mineral glass without ciclopes lens:









With the procedure read here on the forum, I remove glass, bezel insert and bezel:

























































I wanted to try to color the rehaut:









Let the time necessary for drying the paint, starts again the assembly, gasket, glass, movement, bezel and finally the insert:

































































And now the latest photos:

































Here with a nato strap:









As soon as I get the inspiration, I unmount the watch to rework the case.
Thanks for your attention.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> View attachment 8883842


I *really* like the painted rehaut. I think it adds a lot to the perception of depth.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

To Falco 67.

That is awesome. Good job. I still have not worked up the courage to disassemble my 8926OB. Your pictures show very well what was done. Thanks.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> Here with a nato strap:
> 
> View attachment 8883842


Very nice work Falco 67.

And I think that NATO works particularly well with the watch. 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Has anyone ever thought about using a monster dial on a 8926? Just popped into my head tonite surfing thru amazon.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Has anyone ever thought about using a monster dial on a 8926? Just popped into my head tonite surfing thru amazon.


it should fit, however, iirc from my monster mods...
the monster chapter ring uses little pins that seat into alignment holes on the dial. aside from alignment, it also keeps the chapter from moving. I'm pretty sure the holes are positioned far enough towards the center of the dial that they will fall outside the rehaut. The holes are tiny, but likely still visible.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

So this is a strange request- Does anybody have a spare 8926 end link, or want to part with a bracelet? I've somehow managed to lose 1!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Darkness ...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever thought about using a monster dial on a 8926? Just popped into my head tonite surfing thru amazon.
> ...


Hmmmm might have to take a stab at it. If not, ill have a monstet dial for a future mod


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Another awesome Barebones sub -


----------



## -DOOMED- (May 31, 2012)

Ended up going with the red bezel and a low dome mineral glass crystal (it's not as domed as the acrylic crystal that was just sitting in there). The bezel insert doesn't fit as well as I'd like, but a little bit of GS hypo cement seems to keep it in place. Overall I'm pretty happy with my first watch mod. I might still file off the crown guards and look into a coin edge bezel. I've gathered that it has to be made since it seems there isn't a readily available bezel for the job.


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 18, 2014)

Falco 67 said:


> I find time after work.
> 
> Because my english is not so good, I have made a lot of photos (sorry for quality).
> I decided to modify the case another time.
> ...


Bel lavoro!

Follow me on Instagram @lucababo and Facebook at Watchmodding


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Very nice work Falco 67.
> 
> And I think that NATO works particularly well with the watch.
> 
> ...


Italians do it better 

Follow me on Instagram @lucababo and Facebook at Watchmodding


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


If you don't mind me asking-how did you achieve the brushed texture on the lug tops. It looks fairly close to the stock 8926 brushing but a little less grain. 
I have messed up the finish on these lug tops before and have never been able to reproduce the stock finish. I want that "texture" back. I would also like to chamfer the outer edge of the lugs. I have attempted using a guard and a dremel with poor results. A file, by hand seems impossible.

Any help would be appreciated greatly.
Your mods look great by the way. Really like the PO.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Not my first time modding a watch, but my first 8926. Bought it with the case de-badged but I did the crown, caseback and bracelet. Crystal is from Esslinger but it will be replaced on Monday with a CT sapphire. Also waiting on a solid sterile caseback.


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Another awesome Barebones sub -


Nice! Is that dial available for purchase somewhere?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 18, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram @lucababo and Facebook at Watchmodding


----------



## ArchitectBrah (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ArchitectBrah said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8917722&d=1470009606"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

ArchitectBrah said:


> View attachment 8917722
> 
> View attachment 8917730


Nice work!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

ArchitectBrah said:


> View attachment 8917730


What crown is that on the right specimen? It looks great. Also, the mesh looks nice on its twin.


----------



## ArchitectBrah (May 11, 2016)

saturnine said:


> What crown is that on the right specimen? It looks great. Also, the mesh looks nice on its twin.


That is an 8mm Brevet type crown meant for an ETA or DG movement from Raffles. Currently sold out at Raffles but similar ones are available at Tiger Concept. Requires removing the stock crown tube and drilling the case out to accept the new crown tube.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Haven't sourced a replacement movement for my 8926 yet, but I did finish this today:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/completed-st36-based-project-3446594.html


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I have a like new 4:00 crown 7s26 if you're interested.



matlobi said:


> Haven't sourced a replacement movement for my 8926 yet, but I did finish this today:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/completed-st36-based-project-3446594.html


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> I have a like new 4:00 crown 7s26 if you're interested.


Thanks, but I'm not sure it would work with the dial I already have. The date may not line up correctly.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

matlobi said:


> Thanks, but I'm not sure it would work with the dial I already have. The date may not line up correctly.
> 
> View attachment 8932706


It will

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

fna2005 said:


> Nice! Is that dial available for purchase somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I make them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

The fingerprints... OMG the fingerprints... went to go show off my small mods (removed the invicta spam) and didn't notice the fingerprints on the dial... That's what i get for working in low light...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone know where i might be able to source a matte gold dial? Lookin at doing a tutone yachtmaster homag, theyre my second favorite rolexes after subs.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Closest I've come is bead blasting the paint off a sunburst dial. More of a bronze color though:





Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Anyone know where i might be able to source a matte gold dial? Lookin at doing a tutone yachtmaster homag, theyre my second favorite rolexes after subs.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> Closest I've come is bead blasting the paint off a sunburst dial. More of a bronze color though:


Very nice, but unfortunately not exactly what i was looking for, wanting something more like the attached 2 tone one's dial. I also like the dark grey dial too. Suppose i dont have to, and shouldnt, build a exact copy, but good lord are these spme gorgeous timepeices. Obviously not mine.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Old mod, new hands.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

djk949:
You've heard of Buyers Remorse? Sellers remorse?
I have "Givers" remorse. Gifted my 8926 to a family member
Boy I wish I had that one back. Reason for gifting? Because I
bought a Seiko SRP357. Identical movement the 4R36. Clone
of the NH35. Both Hack. Both hand windable. 

X Traindriver Art


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Anyone know where i might be able to source a matte gold dial? Lookin at doing a tutone yachtmaster homag, theyre my second favorite rolexes after subs.


You might try looking at Seiko dials on eBay. The downsides might be that many have day/date windows, and possibly old lume. It would also be good to check whether it came off a 3:00 or 4:00 crown watch.


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

rbesass said:


> The 8932 is a smaller watch and quartz. Hand hole size would not match up.


Ah ok, thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I can only wear my autos on the weekends and sometimes at nite during the week. Its not a big deal to set the time and date. I do want to buy some winders tho.


That's a good point, I may try and move forward with the build, thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Remaining parts came in while working on my pace chart for this weekends race.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Remaining parts came in while working on my pace chart for this weekends race.


Very nice work there undertheradar!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

This was my first mod of a 8926 OB.









I was happy with it for awhile but after seeing a watch done by 120 and then another by Lifetrekker that Justa won I decided I wanted to do something with the dial those guys had used so I modded my first mod. That first one was just a dial and hands swap but this time I decided to go a bit further. I debranded the side, installed a new Esslinger crystal, new bezel insert and of course the dial from Dagaz and hands too. Here is what I came up with.

























Inspired by 120 and Lifetrekker (or maybe ripped off is a better description if you're feeling mean).

I sort of like the look of crown guards so they stayed and the branding on the clasp and rotor stayed too. I don't mind giving a little credit to Invicta, after all they did put the thing together.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Undertheradar and flamingrabbit, good job guys! Nice watches.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> This was my first mod of a 8926 OB.
> 
> View attachment 8963265
> 
> ...


The mod looks great Mr. Flamingrabbit! I am honored that you decided to "homage" one of my creations.

Now get it properly dressed and put it on some sexy leather!










Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 18, 2014)

Inviato dal mio ALE-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

undertheradar and lifetreker:
Youngest son is an Ironman. Ditto his wife and oldest daughter
All 3 competing in the San Antonio 26.2 tomorrow.
All 3 use Garmin 920X (their preference)
Son rides Argonne Tri bike. Daughter and wife ride Trek Madones.

Have a great run your next events

X Traindriver Art

BTW I ride Giant Defy.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> This was my first mod of a 8926 OB.
> 
> I was happy with it for awhile but after seeing a watch done by 120 and then another by Lifetrekker that Justa won I decided I wanted to do something with the dial those guys had used so I modded my first mod. That first one was just a dial and hands swap but this time I decided to go a bit further. I debranded the side, installed a new Esslinger crystal, new bezel insert and of course the dial from Dagaz and hands too. Here is what I came up with.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I like it!


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> The mod looks great Mr. Flamingrabbit! I am honored that you decided to "homage" one of my creations.
> 
> Now get it properly dressed and put it on some sexy leather!
> 
> ...


It does kind of look nice on that...OMG! What did I almost say???

Speaking of looking nice what bezel insert did you use? Is it ceramic?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Playing around, I fit an HMT hand winder into a 8932 quartz case. The crown is too short to function, but it sure looks cool!









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> It does kind of look nice on that...OMG! What did I almost say???
> 
> Speaking of looking nice what bezel insert did you use? Is it ceramic?


Come on, you can do it. Just say to yourself, "Subs look great on leather." Repeat 10 times once in the morning after getting up and again before bedtime. In a few days you'll be fine.

You can send payment for the above prescription to my PayPal account.

As to your question about the insert, that is just the stock aluminum Invicta 8926 insert with the triangle painted red. We tried a ceramic insert but it was too thick and sat too high above the edge of the bezel. It just didn't look right.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Come on, you can do it. Just say to yourself, "Subs look great on leather." Repeat 10 times once in the morning after getting up and again before bedtime. In a few days you'll be fine.
> 
> You can send payment for the above prescription to my PayPal account.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir for the info and the not very helpful advice! You saved me the trouble of trying out a ceramic bezel insert. The bezel insert that I used doesn't seem to be holding up to well (it was used on another mod before this one) and I thought the ceramic ones might be more rugged.


----------



## fightinpikey (May 15, 2011)

Hey all.

I am new to watch modding and have an old beat up 8926 that I want to use as a first project. 

My question is, has any one modded a case that has the Miyota movement in it? Most of the mods I have seen have been on the Seiko movement and I also can't seem to find many parts that are listed to work with the Miyota.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Raffles Time has hands and dials to fit the Miyota movement. Generally speaking, bezel inserts that fit submariners with acrylic crystals come close, but will probably need the outer diameter turned down. Other techniques for case work are the same.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fightinpikey said:


> Hey all.
> 
> I am new to watch modding and have an old beat up 8926 that I want to use as a first project.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen the older ones, but from what I've read here is that it's more or less the same,
The bezel is snap on same as the sumbariner, so you can take it off by a knife without needing to remove the insert. There is a video on YouTube, search for Invicta bezel replacement. 
Dials and hands will be the challenge.
You can get any dial, but you will have to clip off the feet and glue it to the movement. I guess to be safe, aim for no date ones.
Hands will be available at raffles time or Tiger Concept.
I hope that helps... good luck

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## fightinpikey (May 15, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> I haven't seen the older ones, but from what I've read here is that it's more or less the same,
> The bezel is snap on same as the sumbariner, so you can take it off by a knife without needing to remove the insert. There is a video on YouTube, search for Invicta bezel replacement.
> Dials and hands will be the challenge.
> You can get any dial, but you will have to clip off the feet and glue it to the movement. I guess to be safe, aim for no date ones.
> ...


Thanks I just checked out raffles-time and I have read that the Miyota faces and DG faces will be interchangeable.

Raffles has a nice seamster 300 looking face which is the style I want to go for so I will keep searching. Thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

rbanks40 said:


> I knew this would be habit forming... second post and second mod complete. This time I went with a Yachmaster style homage. I call it the "Notmaster." [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5733970&d=1445362848"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such badassery here!!! Love it!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

fightinpikey said:


> Thanks I just checked out raffles-time and I have read that the Miyota faces and DG faces will be interchangeable.
> 
> Raffles has a nice seamster 300 looking face which is the style I want to go for so I will keep searching. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


For what it's worth, I have purchased a DG dial from Raffles and although the date window lined up, it was too large for the date wheel.


----------



## fightinpikey (May 15, 2011)

joefri187 said:


> For what it's worth, I have purchased a DG dial from Raffles and although the date window lined up, it was too large for the date wheel.


Thanks for the heads up. As of now the dial I am considering will eliminate the date window so I'm not to worried about it.

But the rest seemed to fit Ok?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Blasted case, G-S et plexi, Yobokies dial and hands, CSW nato-


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

fightinpikey said:


> Thanks for the heads up. As of now the dial I am considering will eliminate the date window so I'm not to worried about it.
> 
> But the rest seemed to fit Ok?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yep, the pins lined up correctly...


----------



## fightinpikey (May 15, 2011)

joefri187 said:


> Yep, the pins lined up correctly...


Perfect thanks Joe.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fightinpikey said:


> Thanks for the heads up. As of now the dial I am considering will eliminate the date window so I'm not to worried about it.
> 
> But the rest seemed to fit Ok?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yes, you should be good

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Finally broke into the 8926. First things first, I popped off the dial logos. The wings left a bit of adhesive residue. I tried to scrape it off, but just moved it around. Against my better judgement, I tried to dissolve it with acetone on a qtip. I still just kinda smeared it around. What is this stuff?









Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## fightinpikey (May 15, 2011)

jetcash said:


> Finally broke into the 8926. First things first, I popped off the dial logos. The wings left a bit of adhesive residue. I tried to scrape it off, but just moved it around. Against my better judgement, I tried to dissolve it with acetone on a qtip. I still just kinda smeared it around. What is this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No idea what it is bit maybe goo gone? Turtle wax also makes a bug remover for cars that is really good at getting adhesives off. Just be sure to let it sit on there for a minute before wiping off.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Has anyone thought about modding a invicta 17039 and variants? It is a 41 mm watch, so some of the larger bezel inserts for POs and such might drop right in..... perhaps ill take the plunge and order one if no one has tried


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Finally broke into the 8926. First things first, I popped off the dial logos. The wings left a bit of adhesive residue. I tried to scrape it off, but just moved it around. Against my better judgement, I tried to dissolve it with acetone on a qtip. I still just kinda smeared it around. What is this stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you feel the need to start over I can send you an Invicta dial. Just PM me. I'm guessing this group has LOTS of spare Invicta dials.


----------



## Ted3000 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi! First of all, thanks to all you guys for tons of inspiration and for sharing your knowledge and experience. You raised my level of encouragement by a level of (estimated) INFINITE! :-!

Even though I didn't find the time to finish all my mods (de-brandings, removing some crown guards, matching lume...) or taking appropriate photos, I'd love to show them to you. And here they are:

Family portrait







































(this B/W snowflake mod includes a processed ceramic bezel insert. It really cost some time and nerves to make it fit :think: )

















With the best wishes from Hamburg, Germany

Thorsten


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

flamingrabbit said:


> If you feel the need to start over I can send you an Invicta dial. Just PM me. I'm guessing this group has LOTS of spare Invicta dials.


Thanks! I'll try to clean it up again when I take the dial off the movement. It'll end up being a spare for me, as well.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Thanks! I'll try to clean it up again when I take the dial off the movement. It'll end up being a spare for me, as well.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


Try cleaning it with alcohol, it might work, and it is safer to the dial I guess

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

http://m.evine.com/h5/catalog?href=http://www.evine.com/Product/640-429

Was cruising evine cause im addicted to there site, and saw this set. 78 bux a peice. Not a bad deal


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Ted3000 said:


> Hi! First of all, thanks to all you guys for tons of inspiration and for sharing your knowledge and experience. You raised my level of encouragement by a level of (estimated) INFINITE! :-!
> 
> Even though I didn't find the time to finish all my mods (de-brandings, removing some crown guards, matching lume...) or taking appropriate photos, I'd love to show them to you. And here they are:
> 
> ...


Really nice work there Thorsten!

BTW, which ceramic bezel insert did you use on the B/W snowflake? It seems to sit a lot lower in the bezel than the one I tried to use in Justadad's watch, which I assume means that it's a lot thinner.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^Or he spent hours carefully sanding it down evenly. "Wax on/ wax off".


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ted3000 said:


> Hi! First of all, thanks to all you guys for tons of inspiration and for sharing your knowledge and experience. You raised my level of encouragement by a level of (estimated) INFINITE! :-!
> 
> Even though I didn't find the time to finish all my mods (de-brandings, removing some crown guards, matching lume...) or taking appropriate photos, I'd love to show them to you. And here they are:
> 
> ...


That's great! Nice work there!

I often ask myself how many of these I should have...I've paired mine down to two but have had as many as six (or so) at once and have built dozens (probably, haven't actually counted) that have come and gone. Every time I pass one along I wish I still had it.

Really cool to see a collection of these, be nice to see how more group shots IMO...

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

120 said:


> That's great! Nice work there!
> 
> I often ask myself how many of these I should have...I've paired mine down to two but have had as many as six (or so) at once and have built dozens (probably, haven't actually counted) that have come and gone. Every time I pass one along I wish I still had it.
> 
> ...


No such thing as too many watches sir.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

All:
Seeing the level of creativity (modding i.e.) displayed by members of this forum, I kinda feel like the village idiot!
Never had either the motivation or talent to under take a modding project. My loss.
You guys have it and I simply don't have it.

X traindriver Art


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> All:
> Seeing the level of creativity (modding i.e.) displayed by members of this forum, I kinda feel like the village idiot!
> Never had either the motivation or talent to under take a modding project. My loss.
> You guys have it and I simply don't have it.
> ...


Give it a try. You might be surprised what you can do. I started out by just doing a dial and hands swap which isn't that hard. Do a little research right here on this thread...lots of tips on tools and techniques. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Ted3000 (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your kind words!



LifeTrekker said:


> Really nice work there Thorsten!
> 
> BTW, which ceramic bezel insert did you use on the B/W snowflake? It seems to sit a lot lower in the bezel than the one I tried to use in Justadad's watch, which I assume means that it's a lot thinner.





jzoo said:


> ^Or he spent hours carefully sanding it down evenly. "Wax on/ wax off".


I found the insert on ebay (I'm not allowed to post links yet and searching for the item # doesn't work anymore for some reason), it was made for Parnis Subs and cost around 15 USD when it was still available. And yeah, I actually had to sand it down to decrease the thickness :-d But I got help from my Proxxon rotary tool (comparable to a Dremel) and some diamond bits - they made a pretty good job!

















Comparison glossy <-> matte








It was a much bigger struggle to extend the "opening diameter" of the bezel itself to make the insert fit (it would have been a useless try to make the insert evenly smaller, I guess). But finally I achived it using the diamond bits as well. Last but not least I even used them to give the insert a matte finish. I know I will never be able to go back to a standard 8926-sized insert, but I think that this day won't come anyway 

(I hope this all makes sense in english :-s)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

A little off topic, but ive come to value youse guys opinions, has anyoen ever ordered straps or bands from this company: http://www.watch-band-center.com/shop-watchstrap.html i need to order a few new straps for some watches and they have some good prices.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Im sure this has been answered here before, and i kight have missed it, is it possible to swap a NH35A movement for a 7s36? I have a mod in mine that would need that particular movement


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Just finished - "The 8926 Arctic"*

Just finished this one last night, here is the list:


Removed and re-installed crown tube with JB weld 
De-Branded case 
Removed crown guards 
De-Branded case back, added a brushed finish 
De-Branded NH35a movement running at +2 sec/day 
De-Branded bracelet clasp
First hammered out the embossing from the back 
Still need to do a little more work on shaping the clasp 

Shortened the bezel spring so bezel action is tighter 
Installed Dagaz - Arctic Dial 3'oclock 
Dagaz - Brushed Stainless Hands 
New crystal gasket on the case back, I have yet to find a gasket that fits perfectly, the last 8926 also needed sanding prior to installation 
New Acrylic High-Domed Crystal 
New black/red bezel insert


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Just finished - "The 8926 Arctic"*



solex said:


> Just finished this one last night, here is the list:
> 
> 
> Removed and re-installed crown tube with JB weld
> ...


looks great. that stoplight seconds hand really works. well done sir.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

arogle1stus said:


> All:
> Seeing the level of creativity (modding i.e.) displayed by members of this forum, I kinda feel like the village idiot!
> Never had either the motivation or talent to under take a modding project. My loss.
> You guys have it and I simply don't have it.
> ...


The best thing to do is give it a try. Start small. Don't mod 'all the things'....maybe a hand swap or a dial swap then go from there. You'll see a few that make you go 'oh I like that' - so PM that person and ask how they did it and who they used. That's how I got started.

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Just finished - "The 8926 Arctic"*



solex said:


> Just finished this one last night, here is the list:
> 
> 
> Removed and re-installed crown tube with JB weld
> ...


Looks good. Nice work. Which acrylic crystal is that?


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Re: Just finished - "The 8926 Arctic"*



flamingrabbit said:


> Looks good. Nice work. Which acrylic crystal is that?


I installed a GS PHD 308-28 1/2 ordered from Esslinger, it must be installed with a crystal lift.

I did a bit more more work, the click spring was too tight, so I made a new one with 020 spring steel. I also did some more work on shaping the clasp and polished the locking clasp. I'm now done.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Just finished - "The 8926 Arctic"*



solex said:


> I installed a GS PHD 308-28 1/2 ordered from Esslinger, it must be installed with a crystal lift.
> 
> I did a bit more more work, the click spring was too tight, so I made a new one with 020 spring steel. I also did some more work on shaping the clasp and polished the locking clasp. I'm now done.
> 
> View attachment 9049346


Wow, that clasp looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Just finished - "The 8926 Arctic"*

I posted this in the Seiko mod thread, but I thought I'd add it here: 8926 case with SKX173 dial and hands, new NH36 day/date movement, ajuicet sapphire dome AR crystal:


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

*Re: Just finished - "The 8926 Arctic"*



Phoenix0A said:


> I posted this in the Seiko mod thread, but I thought I'd add it here: 8926 case with SKX173 dial and hands, new NH36 day/date movement, ajuicet sapphire dome AR crystal:


Nice combo!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Just finished - "The 8926 Arctic"*

Thanks for the crystal info Solex


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Your welcome, but please measure the crystal opening before ordering. I also modded a 8926 with a miyota movement and it was different then the Arctic and also from what I researched here. Seems like Invicta has sources the cases from different manufacturers.


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

Phoenix0A said:


> I posted this in the Seiko mod thread, but I thought I'd add it here: 8926 case with SKX173 dial and hands, new NH36 day/date movement, ajuicet sapphire dome AR crystal:


Looks sharp really like the crystal


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

solex said:


> Looks sharp really like the crystal


+1 on that comment.


----------



## fronzie (Oct 26, 2015)

First 8926 mod!







;


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

fronzie said:


> First 8926 mod!
> 
> View attachment 9061306
> ;


Looking good there fronzie.

It looks very similar to my first 8926 mod.










Welcome to the deep, dark, underworld of Invicta modding.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

fronzie said:


> First 8926 mod!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9061306&d=1471305794"]
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## arlo957 (Jun 28, 2016)

I like it, Fronzie!


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

Just finished this one myself last night


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

VIIVIIIXIII said:


> Just finished this one myself last night


Very nice!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

VIIVIIIXIII said:


> Just finished this one myself last night


love it man, this is on my short list of must dos


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

VIIVIIIXIII said:


> Just finished this one myself last night


That looks great! Really gives it a different feel.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

8926ob with Sass casework, Dagaz 'seventies' dial, Dagaz 'Magneto' seconds, Seiko 5 lumed Dauphine Min and Hours, neat red NATO from Zach.

I've still to fit the proper bezel insert, but overall I'm very happy with this watch. As everybody knows, Randy's case work is beautiful!


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey guys, just a quick question.

Been looking at the next step for modifying my 9094OB, and I was wondering if removing the bezel entirely would be a good idea. Making my Specter homage look more like a Railmaster instead.

What do you guys think, firstly whether this mod will compromise the crystal fitting/waterproofing, and how bad would it look?

Here's a pic of the watch as it is currently:


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

PhantomThief said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question.
> 
> Been looking at the next step for modifying my 9094OB, and I was wondering if removing the bezel entirely would be a good idea. Making my Specter homage look more like a Railmaster instead.
> 
> ...


Taking the bezel off won't affect the integrity of the watch case. Up to you if you decide you like how it looks that way. Leaving the bezel on and just taking the insert out will leave a lip on the outside edge of the bezel, a couple of 'steps' that are covered by the insert, and a gap between the bezel and the watch case where the crystal seats. The gap will probably be wide enough to see the retaining wire.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

solex said:


> Your welcome, but please measure the crystal opening before ordering. I also modded a 8926 with a miyota movement and it was different then the Arctic and also from what I researched here. Seems like Invicta has sources the cases from different manufacturers.


The original crystal is 30 MM and I believe I've read that an acrylic replacement should be slightly larger but by how much? Also do you still use the crystal gasket when using acrylic? I've replaced mineral crystals before using a press but this will be my first attempt at acrylic. Yes, I know a crystal lift is required rather than a press. I see that Esslinger has one for a reasonable price. Anyone using that model?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> The original crystal is 30 MM and I believe I've read that an acrylic replacement should be slightly larger but by how much? Also do you still use the crystal gasket when using acrylic? I've replaced mineral crystals before using a press but this will be my first attempt at acrylic. Yes, I know a crystal lift is required rather than a press. I see that Esslinger has one for a reasonable price. Anyone using that model?


For Acrylic, use .10mm larger. So using the gasket, the crystal would be 30.1mm. You can fit some crystals like the Stella Neptune without the gasket, but there's a chance the bezel insert won't fit around the crystal. Measure everything before deciding... I use a inexpensive crystal lift I got on ebay and it seems to work fine...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

joefri187 said:


> For Acrylic, use .10mm larger. So using the gasket, the crystal would be 30.1mm. You can fit some crystals like the Stella Neptune without the gasket, but there's a chance the bezel insert won't fit around the crystal. Measure everything before deciding... I use a inexpensive crystal lift I got on ebay and it seems to work fine...


Will acrylic and the gasket still retain the advertised WR (in theory, I know it should be tested)?

Also, I have never used a crystal lift before but I don't see how it doesn't mark/damage acrylic crystals. So the freezer trick & a crystal press will not work for a 0.10mm larger crystal?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Will acrylic and the gasket still retain the advertised WR (in theory, I know it should be tested)?
> 
> Also, I have never used a crystal lift before but I don't see how it doesn't mark/damage acrylic crystals. So the freezer trick & a crystal press will not work for a 0.10mm larger crystal?


Believe it or not, the crystal lift doesn't mark up the crystal.... The one thing that I noticed is that the crystal lift works much better on the standard (thinner) acrylic type crystals rather than the thicker diver style.

For those I've had good luck with the freezer trick, but you have to work quickly as the Acrylic crystal warms up much faster than the mineral crystals.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Believe it or not, the crystal lift doesn't mark up the crystal.... The one thing that I noticed is that the crystal lift works much better on the standard (thinner) acrylic type crystals rather than the thicker diver style.
> 
> For those I've had good luck with the freezer trick, but you have to work quickly as the Acrylic crystal warms up much faster than the mineral crystals.


Thanks for the info. I have read about freezing the acrylic crystal and then using a press before. I think it was right here but, of course can't find it now. Lifetrekker, was that you that discussed that technique?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Thanks for the info. I have read about freezing the acrylic crystal and then using a press before. I think it was right here but, of course can't find it now. Lifetrekker, was that you that discussed that technique?


It may have been me, but which crystal are you referring to?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Thanks for the info. I have read about freezing the acrylic crystal and then using a press before. I think it was right here but, of course can't find it now. Lifetrekker, was that you that discussed that technique?


No, it wasn't me, as I haven't done an acrylic crystal swap yet. Although I have made note of the freezer technique for future reference.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> It may have been me, but which crystal are you referring to?


i guess it doesn't matter which it is. I've used the Stella hi-domes. esslinger et al refers to them as plastic, so i'm not sure if we're talking about the same thing. either way, the ones I've used were the ones that called for a crystal tool, and even tho i have one, i didnt bother. these are also crystals that are tapered so they dont require a gasket.

i used them in my 8926 mods. 10 minutes in the chest freezer in the basement was all i needed. they shrunk enough that I actually didnt even need the crystal press, i just used my thumb. i did use the press too confirm it was seated flush after (it was). it expanded to a really tight fit within a minute.

I dont actually use any of my mods in water and i dont have a pressure tester so i cannot speak to any WR, but these crystals are supposed to give WR so who knows. Good Luck rabbit!

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

joefri187 said:


> For those I've had good luck with the freezer trick, but you have to work quickly as the Acrylic crystal warms up much faster than the mineral crystals.


It shouldn't. Acrylic is a much poorer conductor of heat than glass, so it should take longer to warm back up.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> It shouldn't. Acrylic is a much poorer conductor of heat than glass, so it should take longer to warm back up.


Interesting... I'm sure you are correct from a scientific perspective. Just my observations that the condensation that forms on the glass crystal will get frosty and I never seem to achieve that with the plastic. My assumption was that the plastic didn't retain the cold temperature as well.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey fellas! Long time no see. Just checking in to say that I have a handful of 9094s (scalloped bezel) that are looking for new homes. Three are modded with Dagaz parts and the cases have been debranded. Three are disassembled and all parts in a baggie waiting for their new home. If interested in one or more, you won't regret PM'ing me...


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

joefri187 said:


> Interesting... I'm sure you are correct from a scientific perspective. Just my observations that the condensation that forms on the glass crystal will get frosty and I never seem to achieve that with the plastic. My assumption was that the plastic didn't retain the cold temperature as well.


The acrylic conducts heat so slowly that it can't suck the heat out of the water vapour in the air fast enough to cause it to condense. Also, the acrylic will _feel_ warmer, because it can't suck the heat out of your fingers very easily either. In short, the _surface_ of the acrylic will be at room temperature very quickly, but the bulk of the material will still be cold. It's sort of the opposite (sucking heat instead of emitting it) of this:









The guy is holding a Space Shuttle tile that has been heated to 1200°C in his bare fingers. It will remain hot and glowing, yet cool to the touch, for hours.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> The acrylic conducts heat so slowly that it can't suck the heat out of the water vapour in the air fast enough to cause it to condense. Also, the acrylic will _feel_ warmer, because it can't suck the heat out of your fingers very easily either. In short, the _surface_ of the acrylic will be at room temperature very quickly, but the bulk of the material will still be cold. It's sort of the opposite (sucking heat instead of emitting it) of this:
> 
> View attachment 9146114
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation! That certainly accounts for my observations....


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> i guess it doesn't matter which it is. I've used the Stella hi-domes. esslinger et al refers to them as plastic, so i'm not sure if we're talking about the same thing. either way, the ones I've used were the ones that called for a crystal tool, and even tho i have one, i didnt bother. these are also crystals that are tapered so they dont require a gasket.
> 
> i used them in my 8926 mods. 10 minutes in the chest freezer in the basement was all i needed. they shrunk enough that I actually didnt even need the crystal press, i just used my thumb. i did use the press too confirm it was seated flush after (it was). it expanded to a really tight fit within a minute.
> 
> ...


I was looking at an acrylic crystal from Esslinger, the GS watch crystal hi dome SKU 20531. I have no experience with it what so ever but I have seen it mentioned here so thought I would give it a try. It is cheap enough so I will give it a try with out a crystal lift and see what happens. Why do you say to seat the gasket on the crystal first before installing? Not disagreeing...just curious.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> I was looking at an acrylic crystal from Esslinger, the GS watch crystal hi dome SKU 20531. I have no experience with it what so ever but I have seen it mentioned here so thought I would give it a try. It is cheap enough so I will give it a try with out a crystal lift and see what happens. Why do you say to seat the gasket on the crystal first before installing? Not disagreeing...just curious.


That looks like the GS version of the Stella's I've used. Should work fine with the freezer.

Insofar as seating the gasket on the crystal, I don't think you'd be able to freeze them separately and have them contract to the same size. Truth is, as I write this, it would probably make more sense to seat the gasket on the watch since the crystal would contract a bit and make it easier to seat so disregard that part of my post.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

This has a gs phd crystal, size 30.9mm
I don't use the original gasket because it screws with the lines and leaves a gap between the crystal and the bezel insert. I use a crystal press to compress the crystal and raid the case upto meet it. It's hard to explain, but I wrote out something a while back which explains exactly what I do. I've found that a bead of gs hypo cement in lieu of a gasket works fine. That being said, I use a timex expedition shock or skx007 in the water. 
I think if you want to retain water resistance, use a glass crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey everyone, I have done a search and came up short - so any help would be awesome.

Will any of these bracelet work with the 8926?

20mm Super Oyster Watch Band for Tudor Tiger 79260, 79270 or 79280, Submariner C

20mm Super Oyster Watch Band for Tudor Tiger 79260, 79270 or 79280, Diver Clasp

20mm Super Oyster 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Seiko SKX013, Diver Clasp

20mm Super Oyster 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Seiko SKX013, Button Chamf

20mm Super Oyster 316L Stainless Steel Watch Band for Seiko SKX013, Submariner D

20mm Super Oyster Watch Bracelet for SEIKO Mid-size Diver SKX023, Diver Clasp, B


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Besides raffles, anyone know where to get a 8mm crown? Trying to figure out what homage i wanna do first. Right now its between a blue black bay, a fitfy five fathoms, or a pelagos homage


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Big crowns
http://www.tiger-concept.com/parts.html
The crown may, or may not,fit the Invicta tube. If it doesn't, the case will need to be drilled and tapped to take the Tiger tube.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jzoo said:


> Big crowns
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/parts.html
> The crown may, or may not,fit the Invicta tube. If it doesn't, the case will need to be drilled and tapped to take the Tiger tube.


Thank you good sir


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

Where can i source a milsub style bezel insert for an 8926? I specifically want an insert with to 60 minute hash marks.

Thanks!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Big crowns
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/parts.html
> The crown may, or may not,fit the Invicta tube. If it doesn't, the case will need to be drilled and tapped to take the Tiger tube.


This









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

popshicles said:


> Where can i source a milsub style bezel insert for an 8926? I specifically want an insert with to 60 minute hash marks.
> 
> Thanks!


That has been the unanswered question of the decade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey everyone. I greatly admire the mods in this thread. I have never tried to mod a watch before. Can you point me to a website or thread that gives an overview of how to get started? 

Not sure I have the courage give it a try but I really like many of the mods pictured. My stock 8926OB keeps amazing time so might give a mod try some day if I get brave enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

sal4 said:


> Hey everyone. I greatly admire the mods in this thread. I have never tried to mod a watch before. Can you point me to a website or thread that gives an overview of how to get started?
> 
> Not sure I have the courage give it a try but I really like many of the mods pictured. My stock 8926OB keeps amazing time so might give a mod try some day if I get brave enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the single best resource I have come across for aspiring Invicta modders. It is by fellow WUS member svorkoetter.

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html

Just about everything you need to know to do your first mod is in there.

And if you think you want to go deeper, take a look at this excellent bezel modding thread by our own WUS regular RSass.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1665658

That should give you a good start.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

sal4 said:


> Hey everyone. I greatly admire the mods in this thread. I have never tried to mod a watch before. Can you point me to a website or thread that gives an overview of how to get started?
> 
> Not sure I have the courage give it a try but I really like many of the mods pictured. My stock 8926OB keeps amazing time so might give a mod try some day if I get brave enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a great how-to, personally I find it one of the most elaborate write-ups. 
http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html
Also if you go through this thread, there is tons of information and how to by the great members here. Also links to other threads.
I would personally encourage you to go for it, once you are done, the outcome will be yours and only yours ?
Good luck

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> This is a great how-to, personally I find it one of the most elaborate write-ups.
> http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html
> Also if you go through this thread, there is tons of information and how to by the great members here. Also links to other threads.
> I would personally encourage you to go for it, once you are done, the outcome will be yours and only yours ?
> ...


^^^

Great minds think alike. 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

popshicles said:


> Where can i source a milsub style bezel insert for an 8926? I specifically want an insert with to 60 minute hash marks.
> 
> Thanks!


I have used this one. The outer diameter needs to be sanded down and there is a ledge on the bottom that needs to be removed in order to make it fit.
http://m.ebay.com/itm/BEZEL-INSERT-...E-NUMBER-TOP-QUALITY-/171620077213?nav=SEARCH


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> This is the single best resource I have come across for aspiring Invicta modders. It is by fellow WUS member svorkoetter.
> 
> http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> This is a great how-to, personally I find it one of the most elaborate write-ups.
> http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html
> Also if you go through this thread, there is tons of information and how to by the great members here. Also links to other threads.
> I would personally encourage you to go for it, once you are done, the outcome will be yours and only yours
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

rbesass said:


> That has been the unanswered question of the decade.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That, and what SEL bracelet fits. Or I haven't been paying attention, which is perfectly feasible.

I do wonder if one that fits a watch now would fit one of a couple of years ago, given the crystal and bezel variations we've seen.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Remaining parts came in while working on my pace chart for this weekends race.


So how did your 100miler turn out?

Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> I do wonder if one that fits a watch now would fit one of a couple of years ago, given the crystal and bezel variations we've seen.


I have used a Miyota-era bracelet on Seiko powered watch heads. It looked fine.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jzoo said:


> I have used a Miyota-era bracelet on Seiko powered watch heads. It looked fine.


FWIW i put the OWM invicta bracelet on my 1680 ref sub, and it fit like a charm. and my 1680 wears a aftermarket bracelet, because a OEM bracelet is far more then i wanna spend on something that doesnt go fast, doesnt go bang, and doesnt put out. also, i am going to be ordering a Everest band for my 1680, i will test it on one of my 8926s and post some pics here, thats a month or so off tho.


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

I was thinking about putting an skx007 dial in a 8926 and then it occurred to me today that the skx007 has a 4 o clock crown, so it probably wont fit. Is this correct?

If so, what exactly is it about the crown position that makes dials from one not fit the other? Like, I know there are both 3:00 and 4:00 crown 7s26 watches, so if the movement is the same whats the limiting factor?

Thanks!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

The dial feet are in different places relative to the markers and day/date cutouts.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

One thing to consider is that the NH35 has no day wheel. As stated, there is only one pair of holes in the movement for the dial feet. When the movement is rotated to crown at 4, the dial feet need to be in different position to compensate. You can clip the dial feet off and use dial dots (basically double-sided foam tape) to attach the dial. No big thing. The lack of a day wheel would probably be more disruptive to your plan.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Re...1472788696&sr=8-2&keywords=bezel+removal+tool 
would this work with the 8926 and variants? its a bit pricey if your only doin 1 or 2 watches tho


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

My experience is that this DIY tool works with the scalloped bezels. I have not tried it on an OB bezel with the wide gap though.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/diy-...4.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1381514?page=1


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yeah jzoo, im gonna do that, just thought it was a interesting tool to share


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

quick question although I think I asked this before. I'm looking for an orange PO style insert for an 8926, is my only option still Alpha with some trimming work? What about a 9094?


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

jzoo said:


> One thing to consider is that the NH35 has no day wheel. As stated, there is only one pair of holes in the movement for the dial feet. When the movement is rotated to crown at 4, the dial feet need to be in different position to compensate. You can clip the dial feet off and use dial dots (basically double-sided foam tape) to attach the dial. No big thing. The lack of a day wheel would probably be more disruptive to your plan.


Thanks for the info, thats what i figured.

As far as the day wheel, i was planning on using a day wheel from an older watch with a 7s26 movement. Will that work? Or will the NH35 not take a day wheel?

OR...I have access to a spare 7s26 that came out of a 4:00 crown watch. How easy/possible is it to drop that movement in, and use dial dots to orient the dial correctly?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^^These questions I don't know the answer to.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

popshicles said:


> Thanks for the info, thats what i figured.
> 
> As far as the day wheel, i was planning on using a day wheel from an older watch with a 7s26 movement. Will that work? Or will the NH35 not take a day wheel?
> 
> OR...I have access to a spare 7s26 that came out of a 4:00 crown watch. How easy/possible is it to drop that movement in, and use dial dots to orient the dial correctly?


You can't add a day wheel to NH35 movement.
About dropping a 7s26 in the case, yes you can. But when you glue the dial on the movement the date will not be aligned. It is very tricky and I don't think it is doable.
I always consider a no date dial when altering between movements with crown at 4 and 3.
Also it is very hard to glue a dial on 7s26 movement cause the surface area exposed is very little because of the center pinion and day/date wheels.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if it works the same way, but I've gotten my watchmaker to add a day wheel to the 6R15 movement before.

The below link was what gave me the confidence to get him to do it.

http://www.thewatchsite.com/20-mod-...h/81962-mw70s-ultimate-skx007.html#post630586

I can't say for sure if it will work the same way for the NH35, but if you already have all the parts, it might be worth a shot.


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> You can't add a day wheel to NH35 movement.
> About dropping a 7s26 in the case, yes you can. But when you glue the dial on the movement the date will not be aligned. It is very tricky and I don't think it is doable.
> I always consider a no date dial when altering between movements with crown at 4 and 3.
> Also it is very hard to glue a dial on 7s26 movement cause the surface area exposed is very little because of the center pinion and day/date wheels.
> ...


Very informative, thanks!

SIGH. Ok, I'll have to alter my plans a bit.

Besides Yobokies and Dagaz, are there any other sources for milsub style dials that will work for a 8926 mod?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

It went really well, thanks!




BRad704 said:


> So how did your 100miler turn out?Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> It went really well, thanks!


Heck yah that's great!!! 100 is amazing.

I've done a 50k and a Ragnar Ultra Relay (193 miles for 6 guys). I'm hoping to do Sylamore 50 again in February 2017 and maybe a 50 miler next fall.

Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

BRad704 said:


> Heck yah that's great!!! 100 is amazing.
> 
> I've done a 50k and a Ragnar Ultra Relay (193 miles for 6 guys). I'm hoping to do Sylamore 50 again in February 2017 and maybe a 50 miler next fall.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


Thanks man, and congrats to you too. I love the trail/ultra community. I'm signed up for Javelina Jundred in October as well. I DNF'd at 100k there last year so I'm looking for some retribution. 

Oh, and to keep this on topic

Here's mine back on bracelet and on a hideous couch pillow.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice. 

I've got an eBay score 8926 on the way to be now. I'll be diving into that project as soon as it arrives. 


Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I originally made this and always thought that it was too sparkly clean white

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-173.html










I was thinking about installing new dial/hands/bezel and thought I'd try my hand at aging the dial and hands in the oven and see if I could produce some fake patina since I was going to replace the parts anyways.

This is the result, not too bad and looks good from a distance so I may keep it like this for a while longer, maybe find a nice distressed leather strap for it, who knows?


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

Slim724 said:


> Well I originally made this and always thought that it was too sparkly clean white
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-173.html
> 
> ...


looks good! what temp and how long did you do it? Im assuming you pulled the dial and hands off and did them separately right? you didnt bake the whole watch...


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

so ive been tinkering.

I dropped a 7s26 in a 8926 case. im having a hard time getting the case back to screw all the way down.

is the 7s26 too tall?? or am i missing something?

edit - i figured it out. the plastic around the movement is taller on the 7s26. frustrating.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

popshicles said:


> so ive been tinkering.
> 
> I dropped a 7s26 in a 8926 case. im having a hard time getting the case back to screw all the way down.
> 
> is the 7s26 too tall?? or am i missing something?


The Seiko movements have 2 different spacer heights. You might need to reuse the spacer on your original movement. Also, the stem on the 7S26 is different from the one on your NH35, so you'll need to do something about that too.


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

deluded said:


> The Seiko movements have 2 different spacer heights. You might need to reuse the spacer on your original movement. Also, the stem on the 7S26 is different from the one on your NH35, so you'll need to do something about that too.


yea i figured it out after i posted. Im quite an amature, but it appears from what ive researched that swapping the spacers requires some disassembly of the movement. Im not sure i quite ready for that.

btw the crown/stem that came out of the nh35 seems to install right into the 7s26 in the invicta case. Is there something i missed?


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

popshicles said:


> looks good! what temp and how long did you do it? Im assuming you pulled the dial and hands off and did them separately right? you didnt bake the whole watch...


I tried 450 on bake for 2 minutes at a time and it didn't do much so then I added some coffee to the dial and hands but it was taking way too long so then I tried just about anything in the kitchen that had any brown tint in it, after trial and error I put the oven in convection bake at 500 and did about 10-12 applications at time for a minute at a time checking often and letting cool before each application. I did burn the black part of the dial so that it's textured but doesn't look half bad and it gives it a little depth


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

On cheap pleather nato


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

undertheradar said:


>


That is one of my favorite 8926 mods. The dial and hands are a perfect combo. What are they?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

popshicles said:


> yea i figured it out after i posted. Im quite an amature, but it appears from what ive researched that swapping the spacers requires some disassembly of the movement. Im not sure i quite ready for that.
> 
> btw the crown/stem that came out of the nh35 seems to install right into the 7s26 in the invicta case. Is there something i missed?


I tried it myself, NH35 stem will work with the 7s26 and the crown will screw down properly on 8926 case, but the stem out of 7s26 will not work on the NH35 movement.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> I tried it myself, NH35 stem will work with the 7s26 and the crown will screw down properly on 8926 case, but the stem out of 7s26 will not work on the NH35 movement.
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks! I only knew the latter but not the former. Learnt something new today!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Slim724 said:


> I tried 450 on bake for 2 minutes at a time and it didn't do much so then I added some coffee to the dial and hands but it was taking way too long so then I tried just about anything in the kitchen that had any brown tint in it, after trial and error I put the oven in convection bake at 500 and did about 10-12 applications at time for a minute at a time checking often and letting cool before each application. I did burn the black part of the dial so that it's textured but doesn't look half bad and it gives it a little depth


I've found using broil in the toaster oven and making sure the parts are under the heating coil (vertically) but about 2 or so inches from the heating element (horizontally).

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> I've found using broil in the toaster oven and making sure the parts are under the heating coil (vertically) but about 2 or so inches from the heating element (horizontally).
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Yes, I am familiar with that method but unfortunately I don't have a broiler on my oven anymore so high heat convection was my only option.

If I had more patience I would have tried a low heat longer bake period but the wife was gone for a brief time yesterday and I like to get my watch parts baking in the oven done before the wife gets home


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I tried it myself, NH35 stem will work with the 7s26 and the crown will screw down properly on 8926 case, but the stem out of 7s26 will not work on the NH35 movement.
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


yea thats what I discovered as well.

what are your thoughts on this: According to this post, pulling the quickset cog from a 7s26 and putting in a nh35and swapping the hour wheels enables one to install a day wheel in an nh35.

The project I had in mind was putting an skx007 dial in a 8926, installing sword hands, and having my own "seiko milsub." I forgot to account for the fact that the 007 dial is meant for 4:00 crowns, as I mentioned before.

So I tried dropping a 7s26 movement in the 8926 case. I put the invicta dial on the 7s26 before dropping it in to make sure the date window would line up and it does.
The 7s26 has a black day/date which I actually rather like the idea of for this project. So I figured I could use dial dots to attach the 007 dial, and stow the NH35 away for another project another day....which would have been great, BUT... I discovered that the spacer plastic was too tall on the 7s26 and it prevented me from getting the caseback on. SIGH.

SO, my options, as I see them are:

1) Forget the 007 dial and just buy a milsub dial from dagaz, use the nh35 and call it a day.
2) Attempt to swap the black day/date wheels from the 7s26 into the nh35, use dial dots to install the 007 dial, and, if successful, tick off all the boxes for what I want out of this project (007 dial, sword hands, black day/date, 8926 case)
3) Somehow make the 7s26 movement work in the Invicta case (I dont see this happening unless someone knows a trick that im not aware of)

Ive never attempted more than a dial/hands swap before so Im out of my depth here, but Im enjoying the learning process.


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

Slim724 said:


> Yes, I am familiar with that method but unfortunately I don't have a broiler on my oven anymore so high heat convection was my only option.
> 
> If I had more patience I would have tried a low heat longer bake period but the wife was gone for a brief time yesterday and I like to get my watch parts baking in the oven done before the wife gets home


Did you use coffee AND bake or did you just bake? I know you mentioned you tried coffee but didnt get much result, so I wasnt sure if you combined the methods or just ditched the coffee altogether.

When you tried the coffee did you soak the whole parts, or just apply drops of coffee?

Thanks!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man. Dagaz "Agent" dial and dlw.watches hands.



kcoops said:


> That is one of my favorite 8926 mods. The dial and hands are a perfect combo. What are they?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

popshicles said:


> Did you use coffee AND bake or did you just bake? I know you mentioned you tried coffee but didnt get much result, so I wasnt sure if you combined the methods or just ditched the coffee altogether.
> 
> When you tried the coffee did you soak the whole parts, or just apply drops of coffee?
> 
> Thanks!


I tried so many different concoctions coffee, syrup, curry powder, Worcester, etc...etc.. I learned that anything with spices in it left tiny specs of the ground spices all over everything and I would have to clean everything with water and cotton swab and start over, the syrup glazed over making everything shiny and glossy and I had to clean up and start over again.

I ended up using black coffee applied with a cotton swab and did repeated applications for a minute or two at a time until I was happy enough with the result.

The hour hand definitely uses a different lume material than the minute hand because it turned very dark brown after initial baking. I had to use my daughter's chalk set mixing white, yellow and brown to try and match the dial. Also the second hand's lume turned very dark yellow after using the curry powder and took a lot of cleaning and coffee baking to get it back to a brownish tint.

Everything was baked for slightly different times to try and get the tint to match as much as possible

I think every part had a different lume material since they all turned a different shade of brown at different times. This is why I stopped baking when everything seemed a close match from 3-4 feet away.

If you look closely at the dial it's shade of brown is different than the hour hand I color matched with chalk, which is a shade different than the minute hand, which is a shade different than the second hand that was badly tinted yellow from the curry powder, but it's all relative since I'm the only one who cares and it looks good enough to me from a distance.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

popshicles said:


> yea thats what I discovered as well.
> 
> what are your thoughts on this: According to this post, pulling the quickset cog from a 7s26 and putting in a nh35and swapping the hour wheels enables one to install a day wheel in an nh35.
> 
> ...


Interesting reading about the day wheel!

About fitting the 7s26 in the 8926 case, I've tried it once and the case back was tight and fine, the 7s26 I used was out of a 7s26 0050 case which is from mid 90's so maybe the movement holder was thinner back then because the skx0027 is a very thin case anyways.

Maybe you can try a commercial plastic movement holder, you can buy it on ebay or any watchmaker nearby, it is less than a 1$, maybe it is worth trying. Your other option will be to pick up a 7s26 0050 complete watch from ebay and use the dial, hands and movement in the invicta 8926.

You can hunt for one for about 50$

I will try to put it together tonight or tomorrow and will post a picture.

Good luck

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Granted it's not a mod. But it is in fact an 8926...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


>


This looks amazing! Do you have any more pics? Also, what crystal and handset did you use?

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I suck so bad at setting hands.

That is all.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Where is the bezel insert from?
> Looks good!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks. I will try to share better photos soon (dslr went for repair  ).

Bezel from ebay (16800 insert from rolesyshop it should be sanded a little bit to reduce the outer diameter) but I removed the pip and painted the triangle to red.
Hands from dagaz with %95 C1 + %5 C3 mix lume.
Crystal from essingler (30.5mm, 3mm side 4mm center domed)


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

popshicles said:


> yea thats what I discovered as well.
> 
> what are your thoughts on this: According to this post, pulling the quickset cog from a 7s26 and putting in a nh35and swapping the hour wheels enables one to install a day wheel in an nh35.
> 
> ...


Got sometime tonight so as I mentioned earlier I put the 7s26 movement out of the skx027 into the 8926. It is a perfect fit. Also used the NH35 stem.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Got sometime tonight so as I mentioned earlier I put the 7s26 movement out of the skx027 into the 8926. It is a perfect fit. Also used the NH35 stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A SKX399 would make a very nice snowflake. I tried it, but failed to take pics.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fmadrid said:


> A SKX399 would make a very nice snowflake. I tried it, but failed to take pics.


Sorry buddy! Pics or it never happened 😃

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Got sometime tonight so as I mentioned earlier I put the 7s26 movement out of the skx027 into the 8926. It is a perfect fit. Also used the NH35 stem.
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


pretty rad! im jealous that your 7s26 fits and mine doesnt. If you happen to disassemble this combo, would you mind taking a pick of the movement? Im guessing the spacer is smaller than the one on my 7s26, which came out of a snk393.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Received my eBay 8926OB in the mail this morning. All these pics will be pre-mod, just to be clear up front.

What's the "OB" all about?

Some discoloration on the dial and maybe a touch on the hands. I knew about this when I bought it. Maybe salt water damage? I dunno. It seems to operate fine and is spot on time over the last hour.

Besides the folded end links, the bracelet isn't bad. I immediately swapped to a yellow stripe nato though.

My thoughts for now are to:
replace the dial, not sure what yet. Maybe just OEM with "INVICTA" removed 
Clean hands 
Clip wings off seconds hand 
Not doing anything drastic just yet

Maybe Remove case engraving, it doesn't really bother me 
Keep crown guards 
Keep cyclops, it's my only watch with this.











































Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

I was not happy with the acrylic crystal and lack of water resistance. Not really sure what the problem was but it may be that design of the case mating surface, I know others have used GS HYPO, but decided to install a single domed thick acrylic crystal, I had one lying around, from a previous project and really like the minor magnification and clarity.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

popshicles said:


> pretty rad! im jealous that your 7s26 fits and mine doesnt. If you happen to disassemble this combo, would you mind taking a pick of the movement? Im guessing the spacer is smaller than the one on my 7s26, which came out of a snk393.


I'll try to take some photos tonight.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Received my eBay 8926OB in the mail this morning. All these pics will be pre-mod, just to be clear up front.
> 
> What's the "OB" all about?
> 
> ...


The "OB" stands for Original Bezel, as in like a Roley. The other bezel option is the scalloped Omega style.

And welcome to the Wonderful World of Invicta Modding.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Gotcha. I didn't really realize there were 2 bezel types. DOH.



LifeTrekker said:


> The "OB" stands for Original Bezel, as in like a Roley. The other bezel option is the scalloped Omega style.
> 
> And welcome to the Wonderful World of Invicta Modding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Received my eBay 8926OB in the mail this morning. All these pics will be pre-mod, just to be clear up front.
> 
> What's the "OB" all about?
> 
> ...


just realize there will be two little holes left on the dial if you remove the Invicta logo.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> just realize there will be two little holes left on the dial if you remove the Invicta logo.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Yeah I caught that somewhere in the last 3,000-odd pages of this thread. 

For ~$35, I guess it's a no-brainer to just order an A/M dial from Dagaz.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Is it actually possible to remove the entire bezel without removing the insert? My insert is in fine condition, and I want to remove the actual whole bezel so I can work on the case engraving. Thoughts?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Is it actually possible to remove the entire bezel without removing the insert? My insert is in fine condition, and I want to remove the actual whole bezel so I can work on the case engraving. Thoughts?


Unfortunately no, unless you have one of the older model with Miyota movements, those have snap on bezels. Otherwise you will have to remove the insert.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not what i wanted to hear, but thanks for clarifying. 


Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Not with your OB style. The scalloped bezels can be removed without taking out the insert, should you get one later on.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi modders.

Here my second version of my last 8926, with colored rehaut:

- dial and second hand from Dagaz
- hour and minute hands from a Seiko SKX007 (or 009?)

























An homage to the SKX011? ...


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> Hi modders.
> 
> Here my second version of my last 8926, with colored rehaut:
> 
> ...











;-)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Falco 67 said:


> Hi modders.
> 
> Here my second version of my last 8926, with colored rehaut:
> 
> ...


i dig it


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Did the case work tonight since my wife (night nurse) is at work already. Easy peasy. It helps that I am also a knife maker and have my big grinder with loads of belts. Sanded with 120-220-400 and then finished with 600 by hand. Not perfect, but it's mine, not something I'm selling.

I'll order dial, hands and insert once I decide what I want. I now have a Parnis GMT to be my direct Sub Homage. I can now take this one in any direction. 


















Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

The Latest


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> The Latest
> View attachment 9291210
> 
> View attachment 9291226


I like the green hue on this...very nice kontiki homage
Could you please provide more info (base watch, insert, dial, hands).
I also see the coin edge bezel work in this...looks like Randy's hands touched this one, or did you do this?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

redzebra said:


> I like the green hue on this...very nice kontiki homage
> Could you please provide more info (base watch, insert, dial, hands).
> I also see the coin edge bezel work in this...looks like Randy's hands touched this one, or did you do this?


Thanks!
8926/NH35/Scalloped Bezel
Casework done by me
Yobokies Dial
Seiko Hands off Ebay
Esslingers 29.5mm x 3mm Crystal 
Stock Insert


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

joefri187 said:


> Thanks!
> 8926/NH35/Scalloped Bezel
> Casework done by me
> Yobokies Dial
> ...


Very nice job on the case/bezel. I've been contemplating a mod with this dial. And the SNZH hands were a good call. I used them on this mod (Warning! Non-8926 mod!):


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> The Latest
> View attachment 9291210


I think this is one of my favorite mods in the thread. You sure aren't making it any easier for me to narrow down my dial choices.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> joefri187 said:
> 
> 
> > The Latest
> ...


Agreed. I have considered a Zodiac homage, so it's nice to see one.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Is it actually possible to remove the entire bezel without removing the insert? My insert is in fine condition, and I want to remove the actual whole bezel so I can work on the case engraving. Thoughts?


Remove the crystal first then you can easily remove the bezel insert without damaging it. It's glued in but just run a fine knife blade under the inside edge and you can easily work it off. After that you can remove the wire that holds the bezel on. Someone posted a nice write up with details on this procedure. It may have been Lifetrekker...I will see if I can find it.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Remove the crystal first then you can easily remove the bezel insert without damaging it. It's glued in but just run a fine knife blade under the inside edge and you can easily work it off. After that you can remove the wire that holds the bezel on. Someone posted a nice write up with details on this procedure. It may have been Lifetrekker...I will see if I can find it.


Thanks Rabbit. I managed to remove it last night without bending it.


















Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> Thanks!
> 8926/NH35/Scalloped Bezel
> Casework done by me
> Yobokies Dial
> ...


Great work, mine says hi 😃
This was my first mod ever... non 8926 case though









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Great work, mine says hi 
> This was my first mod ever... non 8926 case though
> 
> 
> ...


what kinda Subie?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> what kinda Subie?


This is the wife's outback v6 2015. I really like that car

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> This is the wife's outback v6 2015. I really like that car
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


those are nice. im a big fan of STis, just not a fan of the kids that drive em around here.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> those are nice. im a big fan of STis, just not a fan of the kids that drive em around here.


I totally agree with u...

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Great work, mine says hi 😃
> This was my first mod ever... non 8926 case though
> 
> 
> ...


What case is that? Looks like a slimmer profile than an 8926.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> Very nice job on the case/bezel. I've been contemplating a mod with this dial. And the SNZH hands were a good call. I used them on this mod (Warning! Non-8926 mod!):


Wow, both mods I've been trying to hash out pictured right after each other... can't decide on whether to do an Oris or a Tiki mod. What case is this one in?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> What case is that? Looks like a slimmer profile than an 8926.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


That's a Tiger V3 with big crown

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Put it back to its original state, almost! Only debranded and brushed the case!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

That's what I thought. Tiger at least... version unknown. What's under the hood?



the_watchier said:


> That's a Tiger V3 with big crown
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Why the change back to near-original?



the_watchier said:


> Put it back to its original state, almost! Only debranded and brushed the case!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Why the change back to near-original?


Practice?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Why the change back to near-original?





jetcash said:


> Practice?


Practice is one reason for sure.
I actually had this one moded several times and I didn't like the results and I was thinking of flipping it, but I put it back to its original state just for testing.
I ended up liking it, this is the first Invicta that I wear in its original state! Funny though 😂

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Jtragic said:


> Wow, both mods I've been trying to hash out pictured right after each other... can't decide on whether to do an Oris or a Tiki mod. What case is this one in?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


That's an SNZH with OEM hands and Yobokies' dial and bezel insert.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Soooooo... Anyone have an aftermarket dial they aren't using and want to sell? Is going to kill me to wait for my Dagaz dial to arrive from so far away. :-|

Also because I picked up another 8926 this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Soooooo... Anyone have an aftermarket dial they aren't using and want to sell? Is going to kill me to wait for my Dagaz dial to arrive from so far away. :-|
> 
> Also because I picked up another 8926 this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


I might have something. What are you looking for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I might have something. What are you looking for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to find a white Explorer style 3-6-9 dial, but I could be open to anything non-stock.

Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Soooooo... Anyone have an aftermarket dial they aren't using and want to sell? Is going to kill me to wait for my Dagaz dial to arrive from so far away. :-|
> 
> Also because I picked up another 8926 this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


I have this:









It was the first mod I did but I later changed out the dial and hands for something else so that dial is available. So are the hands for that matter (not second hand). PM me if interested.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have black but do not know where you can purchase white. One of the members here has made some on occasion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here's an Invicta 8926 mod I finished up yesterday.










Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have 5 Invicta's on the way from a member. I think that means I will need to get off my butt and build some watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I have 5 Invicta's on the way from a member. I think that means I will need to get off my butt and build some watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still have 4 left from my last buying binge during last year's Black Friday shopping season. I would say that I have a little building ahead of me too.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here are a few more shots of my newly completed homage to the classic Tudor "Snowflake Subs" of the past. It was built out of an Invicta 8926, and features a dial and hands from Dagaz, and a bezel insert from William at Tiger Concepts. It is on a homemade burgundy leather strap.














































Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here's an Invicta 8926 mod I finished up yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you show us the underside of the strap you made?

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Could you show us the underside of the strap you made?
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


Sure.

Here you go.










Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Sure.
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really like it a lot. I may try my hand at something similar.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Thanks! I really like it a lot. I may try my hand at something similar.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


FWIW, I bought everything from Tandy Leather Factory. It's pretty easy really, but a little time consuming. Good luck with yours.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I love Tandy Leather. Luckily we have a store here in Memphis. Best smell ever. 


Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

A fast mod, using available older mods:

















Dial from Dagaz, hands from a Seiko SNZG!!!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

A military diver ;-).


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

popshicles said:


> Where can i source a milsub style bezel insert for an 8926? I specifically want an insert with to 60 minute hash marks.
> 
> Thanks!


This?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/BEZEL-INSERT-...SS-6541-RED-TRIANGLE-/171145601643?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> A military diver ;-).


... camouflage ...


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

After baking the dial it had very deep crinkled texture and an uneven glossy to matte finish all over the dial. A quick disassembly, a trip to the hardware store and a $3 can of matte finish clear coat gave a really nice matte finish and also filled in all of the deep crinkles to give it a a much more even texture giving it a better overall appearance


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

New Miltat bracelet (25€ from Amazon.it) for my "orange" Invicta, is not perfect, but better than the original:


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Falco 67 said:


> New Miltat bracelet (25€ from Amazon.it) for my "orange" Invicta, is not perfect, but better than the original:
> 
> View attachment 9346722
> 
> ...


i like that! is that the same one from Strapcode.com?


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i like that! is that the same one from Strapcode.com?


Yes ;-)!!!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Falco 67 said:


> Yes ;-)!!!


Which Seiko is it normally made to fit?


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Which Seiko is it normally made to fit?


SKX023.

On the Invicta the fitting is not perfect. 
I will try to use spring bars with a bigger diameter (I have some with 1,8), but before I must drill the endlink holes to 2 mm ...


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

I changed the cases on my 8926 to give it a try today. Using the movement and dial etc I put it in a parnis gmt case. It fits quite well, not perfectly.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Campbelloni said:


> I changed the cases on my 8926 to give it a try today. Using the movement and dial etc I put it in a parnis gmt case. It fits quite well, not perfectly.


You spying on my Parnis GMT Dial thread? LOL. I'm glad to see someone got a chance to try this out before i did!

I'm going to try and use the GMT movement and only change the dial soon.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> I changed the cases on my 8926 to give it a try today. Using the movement and dial etc I put it in a parnis gmt case. It fits quite well, not perfectly.





BRad704 said:


> You spying on my Parnis GMT Dial thread? LOL. I'm glad to see someone got a chance to try this out before i did!
> 
> I'm going to try and use the GMT movement and only change the dial soon.


I was under the impression that the parnis movement opening was 29mm and the NH35 is 29.5 with its holder
Did you have to force it in?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> I was under the impression that the parnis movement opening was 29mm and the NH35 is 29.5 with its holder
> Did you have to force it in?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


and does the parnis GMT movement fit in the 8926 case?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> and does the parnis GMT movement fit in the 8926 case?


My guess will be yes, buy you will have to get an appropriate movement holder

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

The parnis is held in with 2 tabs (and assocated screws). I guess the silver ring (under the tabs) would be the movement holder here. Not the typical plastic insert I'm used to seeing...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> The parnis is held in with 2 tabs (and assocated screws). I guess the silver ring (under the tabs) would be the movement holder here. Not the typical plastic insert I'm used to seeing...


Yes, but you can still fit a plastic one instead. I did this in one of the older TC cases.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> I was under the impression that the parnis movement opening was 29mm and the NH35 is 29.5 with its holder
> Did you have to force it in?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


No, there was no forcing at all. If anything the parnis case is a couple of mm to big as the dial and movement will move slightly if the crown isn't screwed down.


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> My guess will be yes, buy you will have to get an appropriate movement holder
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


The 8926 case is too big for the parnis movement on its own, and the metal holding ring found in the gmt case doesn't fit the 8926 case. The parnis crown also doesn't fit over the 8926 case.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Campbelloni said:


> The 8926 case is too big for the parnis movement on its own, and the metal holding ring found in the gmt case doesn't fit the 8926 case. The parnis crown also doesn't fit over the 8926 case.


That is what I meant, you will have to use another movement holder.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

New to me 8926a. Already have hands for it, waiting for a dial in the mail tomorrow.

I've noticed the crown and guards are wrist on this case, compared to the NH35A cases.










Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Different 8926, but my first full mod.

My take on a military Sub. Case cleaned up and lugs removed. Dagaz dial and SKX173 hands.



















Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

New hands, no seconds yet.

And I discovered today, that dials from 8926ob and 8926a are NOT interchangeable. I should have realized this on my own before now. Gonna go with dial dots later I guess.










Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> New hands, no seconds yet.
> 
> And I discovered today, that dials from 8926ob and 8926a are NOT interchangeable. I should have realized this on my own before now. Gonna go with dial dots later I guess.
> 
> ...


Is one a Miyota movement? Dials should swap between OB and scalloped watches as long as they have the same movement.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Is one a Miyota movement? Dials should swap between OB and scalloped watches as long as they have the same movement.


Yah my 8926A is a miyota. I didn't do my due diligence. 

Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Is one a Miyota movement? Dials should swap between OB and scalloped watches as long as they have the same movement.


Just curious, but do dials made for the Miyota movements swap with those made for ETA movements? Will the dial feet and date window line up?

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The feet are in different places between ETA and DG. My experience is Raffles DG dials have both sets. The date window is supposedly in a different place, but the one time I put an ETA dial on a Miyota movement, I didn't notice.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> Just curious, but do dials made for the Miyota movements swap with those made for ETA movements? Will the dial feet and date window line up?


I don't know about the date window, but I know that the dial feet will _not_ line up. Raffles sells a number of dials that fit both DG2813 (compatible with Miyota) and ETA movements, and these dials come with four dial feet attached, and you cut off the two that you don't need.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

^^^
Thanks Guys!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Falco 67 said:


> SKX023.
> 
> On the Invicta the fitting is not perfect.
> I will try to use spring bars with a bigger diameter (I have some with 1,8), but before I must drill the endlink holes to 2 mm ...


I got my Miltat for SKX023 today. It fits well enough to suit me. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## depersiss (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello everybody, this is my first post, so I can't quote @poisonwazthecure message, which is what took me to this discussion while googling for invicta 8926 mods with dome acrylic. I really like your mod, great look!!! b-)

I'd like to install a domed plexi on my Invicta 8926 but, cause I'm a newby and I have read a lot of different opinions about that, I'm looking for some clarifications.:think:

Can someone please explain me:

what size I have to buy to fit my Invicta 8926? I read that original glass size is 30mm x 2.5mm but someone tells to get a bigger one if going acrylic. Is it true?
how do I have to install it? Glue? Press it in place? In this case, do I have to use the original gasket?

Thanks for your help, and sorry if I did writing mistakes... my English is not so good :roll:


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

depersiss said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first post, so I can't quote @poisonwazthecure message, which is what took me to this discussion while googling for invicta 8926 mods with dome acrylic. I really like your mod, great look!!! b-)
> 
> I'd like to install a domed plexi on my Invicta 8926 but, cause I'm a newby and I have read a lot of different opinions about that, I'm looking for some clarifications.:think:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum depersiss. And I think your English writing is quite good. It's better than many native English speakers I know. 

Personally, I haven't done a plexi install on an 8926, so I can't offer any advice based on first hand experience, but I'm sure that the others in this thread that have done so will be along soon.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

depersiss said:


> Hello everybody, this is my first post, so I can't quote @poisonwazthecure message, which is what took me to this discussion while googling for invicta 8926 mods with dome acrylic. I really like your mod, great look!!! b-)
> 
> I'd like to install a domed plexi on my Invicta 8926 but, cause I'm a newby and I have read a lot of different opinions about that, I'm looking for some clarifications.:think:
> 
> ...


For Acrylic, use .10mm larger. So using the gasket, the crystal would be 30.1mm. You can fit some crystals like the Stella Neptune without the gasket, but there's a chance the bezel insert won't fit around the crystal. Measure everything before deciding... I use a inexpensive crystal lift I got on ebay and it seems to work fine or have also been able to just press them in with a crystal press.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

So I have a situation. 
I have the "A" with Miyota movement. And extra dial and hands that fit Seiko movement. 

In yalls opinion, which would be easier?

- Buy proper Miyota dial and hands for current movement? Pros: knowing movement fits in case, knowing new parts will fit. Cons: spending more $$

- Buy Seiko new movement and use the dial and hands I already have? Pros: newer movement, love the dial and hands I have already. Cons: not sure movement will fit in case, spending more $$


Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> So I have a situation.
> I have the "A" with Miyota movement. And extra dial and hands that fit Seiko movement.
> 
> In yalls opinion, which would be easier?
> ...


Here's a third option for you. Use the Seiko compatible dial you like, and just clip the dial feet and install it on the Miyota movement with dial dots. Then buy a new set of hands that will be compatible with the Miyota movement. *Cavaet: If your chosen Seiko compatible dial has a date window, it won't line up properly with the date wheel of the Miyota movement.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

It's a pretty good bet the Seiko movement will not fit the Miyota case. My understanding is the Seiko movements are bigger.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jzoo said:


> It's a pretty good bet the Seiko movement will not fit the Miyota case. My understanding is the Seiko movements are bigger.





BRad704 said:


> So I have a situation.
> I have the "A" with Miyota movement. And extra dial and hands that fit Seiko movement.
> 
> In yalls opinion, which would be easier?
> ...


I think the seiko movement is 0.5 mm bigger, so it can be squeezed in. But I would say you will have to measre the case from inside first.
The NH35 movement with holder is 29.36mm

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

The miyota case is a bit bigger. I'd need a different movement holder.

At this point, I'm going to try out the new dial in my SKX173 and just order the right parts for the miyota.

EDIT. NEVERMIND. I'M A DUMMY. 3 O'CLOCK CROWN VS 4 O'CLOCK CROWN. UGH.

Thanks all for helping me talk through this.

I did manage to further sterilize the NH35A case without screwing anything up.










Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> For Acrylic, use .10mm larger. So using the gasket, the crystal would be 30.1mm. You can fit some crystals like the Stella Neptune without the gasket, but there's a chance the bezel insert won't fit around the crystal. Measure everything before deciding... I use a inexpensive crystal lift I got on ebay and it seems to work fine or have also been able to just press them in with a crystal press.


I haven't tried this myself (yet) but I understand that if you freeze the acrylic for like 10 minutes you can pop it in quite easily. When it warms up it expands for a tight fit. Justadad used this method successfully.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sunday boredom waiting for wife to get off work plus surplus stock 8926 and parts led to experimental treatment to a stock dial and hands to see if I could age them a bit, remove the branding and fill the 4 holes left in the dial from the branding and logo.




























I went a bit too heavy on the coating but at least the holes are filled. It came out a little too krusty for my liking but I will definitely do better next time.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm in the process of building an 8926 mod for a customer, and I need to order a sapphire crystal for it. I have sourced a double domed one of the proper size from CrystalTimes.net, but I'm wondering about which color AR coating I should order. They have blue, red/purple, yellow, green, and no AR. 

I'm using the Dagaz BBOne Homage dial and gold MB hands. I've never had a sapphire crystal with AR coating, so I'm not sure how obvious the color is once installed, or for that matter, how much of a difference the AR coating actually makes. 

Personally I was thinking that the red/purple might be a nice complement for this dial, but I'm a little hesitant to order it. If I don’t go with the red/purple, I was thinking I would just default to the safe option and go with the no AR coating. If anyone has any experience with these crystals and can offer any insight, I would really appreciate it. 

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

These are crystal times both blue

































It's hard to see the ar coating unless you get the right light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> These are crystal times both blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics Randy. I think I'll just go with the blue AR. It looks fine with the gold dial to my eyes.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Thanks for the pics Randy. I think I'll just go with the blue AR. It looks fine with the gold dial to my eyes.
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


Mine has yellow AR. Pretty subtle. I can shoot you a sunshine pic in the am.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Scurfa all have blue AR, so any pics of the those will have the same tint at the right angle. 

I like the blue fwiw. 


Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Mine has yellow AR. Pretty subtle. I can shoot you a sunshine pic in the am.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


That would be great. Thanks!

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

Slim724 said:


> Sunday boredom waiting for wife to get off work plus surplus stock 8926 and parts led to experimental treatment to a stock dial and hands to see if I could age them a bit, remove the branding and fill the 4 holes left in the dial from the branding and logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you do to age the dial and hands? I like the look of it crispy.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Campbelloni said:


> What did you do to age the dial and hands? I like the look of it crispy.


I used this stuff










Generally one light pass from approximately 8-10 inches away is all you need at room temperature in an open garage. That is how I used it on a previous dial that came out much better.

On my krusty example it was done at about 4-6 inches away in direct sunlight with it being about 92 degrees outside, oh and I made about 4 passes! I was in a hurry and almost blew everything away on the first pass from being too close, and with the heat I think it dried the coating too fast and gave it a more frosted appearance so I kept making passes hoping to correct the situation. It didn't really work so I had to remedy the frosted look with PAM and then multiple coats of Armor-All Extreme to get a deeper shade of black back. It was messy and just really hard to get everything cleaned up and dried so I could get it all back together without contaminating the movement.

My recommendation is to follow the directions on the can and experiment on items that you don't care about first.

This dial came out exactly as it should have, the texture is actually from baking the dial and not from the coating


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Took my last stock dial to see if I could do better than yesterday's attempt at at removing the shiny high gloss and branding from the dial and making the holes leftover disappear. Just my luck this particular dial had six holes leftover instead of 4 like the last one so my guess is that it was leftover from another model with different badging and used since the wings hid the two extra holes in the middle. No aging of the dial and hands this time.

This dial turned out better in my opinion and it will stay until I do a snowflake mod, I've always wanted one and never got around to building it probably since I like to take apart Vostoks and Seikos too.










Here's the badging from the last 2 dials, not sure if you can see it but check out the second hand wings, the one on the right is definitely smaller than the one on left, most likely from using different sources/manufacturers, it's like my watch was made from whatever was left at the factory with all of it's inconsistencies. No problem for me as long as the movement continues to keep great time. I guess now I can start the chores I'm supposed to have done before the wife gets home.


----------



## fronzie (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm trying to complete my GMT swap. Has anyone seen a black and blue (GMT Batman) 24 hour bezel for sale anywhere that will fit the invicta?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> That would be great. Thanks!
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


I didn't forget about you! Finally got some sunshine today.

Direct sun:









Inside, natural light only:











LifeTrekker said:


> That would be great. Thanks!
> 
> Sent via the grapevine
> 
> Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Campbelloni (Jun 25, 2014)

Does anyone have an nh35a or 7s26 movement for sale?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fronzie said:


> I'm trying to complete my GMT swap. Has anyone seen a black and blue (GMT Batman) 24 hour bezel for sale anywhere that will fit the invicta?


Yes. Hellonatostrap has it. They have a website and a store on the bay.
Good quality, cheap and fits well

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

That SOXA military looks awesome. I like it with the blue hands.



rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

rbesass, what's the deal with that bezel? I haven't been following this invicta thread too closely lately, but I like that fine coin edge. Cool watch.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

nsomerv said:


> rbesass, what's the deal with that bezel? I haven't been following this invicta thread too closely lately, but I like that fine coin edge. Cool watch.


It is a mod I worked up. It has become popular. There are a few guys that are able to do it. If you look over the thread, somewhere in the first 150ish pages you should find it. Thereafter you will see it pop up from time to time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Mod to the original bezel? Or modding a different bezel to fit?


Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Mod to the original bezel? Or modding a different bezel to fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


The bezel insert looks original.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Mod to the original bezel? Or modding a different bezel to fit?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#post13793602


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Mod to the original bezel? Or modding a different bezel to fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


Randy is being rather modest here. He came up with a great process for modding the bezels on the 8926, and he was gracious enough to share his technique with the rest of us here on WUS. Here's a link to the thread he wrote early last year outlining the process.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/makin...8.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1665658?page=1

I've personally used his process to make the coin edge bezel you see in the picture you referenced, and I've gotten great results. In fact, I'm working on one right now.

Sent via the grapevine

Follow me on Instagram @lifetrekker_


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. 

And great documentation on the process Randy! I had a feeling it involve turning on a lathe or press. I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone, while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Slim724 said:


> Took my last stock dial to see if I could do better than yesterday's attempt at at removing the shiny high gloss and branding from the dial and making the holes leftover disappear. Just my luck this particular dial had six holes leftover instead of 4 like the last one so my guess is that it was leftover from another model with different badging and used since the wings hid the two extra holes in the middle. No aging of the dial and hands this time.
> 
> This dial turned out better in my opinion and it will stay until I do a snowflake mod, I've always wanted one and never got around to building it probably since I like to take apart Vostoks and Seikos too.
> 
> ...


Nice! Love the clean look. What did you do to get rid of the holes and the gloss?


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Continuous work on "SKX011" ;-) ...


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I was itching to mix things up today, so I took apart the mil-sub and created my own poor man's Seamaster homage.

Too many dials, not enough cases.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> I was itching to mix things up today, so I took apart the mil-sub and created my own poor man's Seamaster homage.
> 
> Too many dials, not enough cases.
> 
> ...


Black Friday is coming up pretty quick, so you could definitely pick up a few more 8926s to use up the rest of those dials. I think I paid as little as $36.00 new last year for one of mine. Hopefully the deals will be as good this year.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I got excited and paid $38 for a fair condition 8926A Miyota last month. I'd love to binge on new ones that cheap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

hopefully theres some good deals this black friday, gotta few watch ideas i wanna mod. need to pick up a few more tools first tho.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

^ which LPI file did you use for that sweet bezel?

Edited to add: Dang it Randy - just when I thought I was done modding 8926s you pull me back in!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

so many mods, so little time


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

whitemb said:


> ^ which LPI file did you use for that sweet bezel?
> 
> Edited to add: Dang it Randy - just when I thought I was done modding 8926s you pull me back in!


If I had to guess, he probably used a 20 LPI. I think it's the only one he didn't already have. 

BTW, nice work as always Randy. The bad a$$ Randy Sass strikes again!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> I got excited and paid $38 for a fair condition 8926A Miyota last month. I'd love to binge on new ones that cheap!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here in Europe, a 8926 less than 80 €, I have never found ...

;-(


----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)

Falco 67 said:


> Here in Europe, a 8926 less than 80 €, I have never found ...
> 
> ;-(


Neither have I. Anyone within EU who would like to share a source for a cheap 8926?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Well, my 8926 BSH dialed watch mod didn't go quite as planned this evening.

I was attempting to use some MB hands from Ofrei.com, but the hole in the minute hand was a little too large, which allowed it to just spin on the post. I tried to squeeze it together slightly, but I ended up collapsing it instead, thus rendering it useless.

I've run into this problem once before with some minute hands from Ofrei.com, and was just wondering if anyone has figured out a good way to get these hands to grip the minute hand post better. Has anyone come up with a way to squeeze the hand down slightly without collapsing it? Is there another technique that works to reduce the diameter of the hole slighty in order to get it to stay on the post? I've thought about using the tip of an X-Acto blade to scratch the inside of the hole where the minute hand grips the post in order to possibly give it a little more grip and to keep it from spinning, but I don't have an extra set of hands to try this with.

Other than this problem, the hands looked great and matched the lume of the BSH dials quite nicely. If I can figure this out, I think these hands will work great with this dial.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Well, my 8926 BSH dialed watch mod didn't go quite as planned this evening.
> 
> I was attempting to use some MB hands from Ofrei.com, but the hole in the minute hand was a little too large, which allowed it to just spin on the post. I tried to squeeze it together slightly, but I ended up collapsing it instead, thus rendering it useless.
> 
> ...


What I did with one of my Pam built, I used clear nail polish and add a little at a time in the inside of the hole. Of course, it is not scientific, but it works for me. If it's still too loose, add a bit more. Wait till it is dry first before you place it into the pinion!!

Hope it helps.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> What I did with one of my Pam built, I used clear nail polish and add a little at a time in the inside of the hole. Of course, it is not scientific, but it works for me. If it's still too loose, add a bit more. Wait till it is dry first before you place it into the pinion!!
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


I just want to clarify my previous point. I add a thin layer of clear nail polish inside the hole with a needle.

WAIT for it to DRY first, before checking on the fitting. Reapply if needed. Otherwise you will gum up the pinion.

Clear nail polish is pretty hard so it should do the job.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

I added my ebay green submariner bezel this weekend, and bought a new lens. So you have to see new pictures..


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Well, my 8926 BSH dialed watch mod didn't go quite as planned this evening.
> 
> I was attempting to use some MB hands from Ofrei.com, but the hole in the minute hand was a little too large, which allowed it to just spin on the post. I tried to squeeze it together slightly, but I ended up collapsing it instead, thus rendering it useless.
> 
> ...


I've used two screw drivers opposing each other to slowly work my way around the hole squeezing the lip in slightly, then using a broach to resurface the opening.


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

Gauging interest & requesting input. 

A friend and I are considering a run of 8926 solid end links. I know there are some substitutions that people have been using. What we're proposing are a pair of links, made in the USA & speced out just for the 8926 case, lugs, and bracelet and made of 316L or better. Most likely they would have a polished center to match the supplied bracelets and I would like to address the problem of the supplied hollow link not quite being long enough to reach the end of the lugs. 

Development is only in the idea stage at the moment but we wanted to gauge interest before moving forward. 


So please let me know what you guys think. 

Are we on track with the specs? 

Have we missed a feature that you would desire?

Or, is somebody already doing this and we just haven't seen it yet? 

Additionally, I only own one 8926ob so I do not know which other Invicta models share this case / lug spec. So if you guys that have more than one would be willing to share you are know it in that department it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your time hope to hear from you soon! 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

SteveTomatoes said:


> Gauging interest & requesting input.
> 
> A friend and I are considering a run of 8926 solid end links. I know there are some substitutions that people have been using. What we're proposing are a pair of links, made in the USA & speced out just for the 8926 case, lugs, and bracelet and made of 316L or better. Most likely they would have a polished center to match the supplied bracelets and I would like to address the problem of the supplied hollow link not quite being long enough to reach the end of the lugs.
> 
> ...


I am interested in this, however, price (+shipping) would play a huge factor in whether or not I would follow through. (We are talking about a sub $100 watch.) Also, I'm voting for a fully brushed option. I brushed the center links in my bracelet and I think it looks much better. Lastly, the stock clasp needs an upgrade as well. lol


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

For $55.99 shipped by Amazon, a MiLTAT "Super Oyster" for SKX023 is hard to beat. With SEL's, decent clasp, much less overall flex, _and_ brushed centers, it's a great upgrade for our 8926's. I'm wearing one today.


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> For $55.99 shipped by Amazon, a MiLTAT "Super Oyster" for SKX023 is hard to beat. With SEL's, decent clasp, much less overall flex, _and_ brushed centers, it's a great upgrade for our 8926's. I'm wearing one today.


So the SKX023 case is similar to the 8926... interesting... this opens up A LOT more options, if that's the case (no pun intended).


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

VIIVIIIXIII said:


> I am interested in this, however, price (+shipping) would play a huge factor in whether or not I would follow through. (We are talking about a sub $100 watch.) Also, I'm voting for a fully brushed option. I brushed the center links in my bracelet and I think it looks much better. Lastly, the stock clasp needs an upgrade as well. lol





tslewisz said:


> For $55.99 shipped by Amazon, a MiLTAT "Super Oyster" for SKX023 is hard to beat. With SEL's, decent clasp, much less overall flex, _and_ brushed centers, it's a great upgrade for our 8926's. I'm wearing one today.


 Offering a fully brushed version might be a possibility. I agree with you about the stock clasp it is lacking I didn't realize there was a MIL-TAT that fit nicely. I know their quality well, I have a super Jubilee on my 007. I personally find the clasp on the Super Jubilee believe to be unnecessarily tall and I also needed to file the sharp edges a little bit . Otherwise it is very nice clasp. Our offering would be more budget-conscious than 55.99.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

VIIVIIIXIII said:


> So the SKX023 case is similar to the 8926... interesting... this opens up A LOT more options, if that's the case (no pun intended).


That was a tip earlier in this thread from *Falco 67.*


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> That was a tip earlier in this thread from *Falco 67.*


I'll search, but do you need to mod the end link at all - and does it rock, or does it fit tight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

Falco 67 said:


> New Miltat bracelet (25€ from Amazon.it) for my "orange" Invicta, is not perfect, but better than the original:
> 
> View attachment 9346722
> 
> ...


Bump, for reference. The fit doesn't look right to me, I'll have to pass on this option.

There is a rep Rolex 16610 brushed oyster bracelet that comes with SEL and a glide lock clasp. Around $100US on eBay, iirc.


----------



## Luistsmd (Aug 8, 2016)

Is there any aftermarket bezel replacement (not only the insert but the whole bezel) that would fit an 8926OB or in any case could I take the bezel of the 8927C which is gold plated and sand it to expose the steel color?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

SteveTomatoes said:


> Gauging interest & requesting input.
> 
> A friend and I are considering a run of 8926 solid end links. I know there are some substitutions that people have been using. What we're proposing are a pair of links, made in the USA & speced out just for the 8926 case, lugs, and bracelet and made of 316L or better. Most likely they would have a polished center to match the supplied bracelets and I would like to address the problem of the supplied hollow link not quite being long enough to reach the end of the lugs.
> 
> ...


I would be interested in this for the right price. i have a quartz prodiver chronograph that is the same case as the 8926 as well, and id assume all the invicta pro divers with a 20mm lug width are the same


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Price dependant, I might be in just to support the effort. But I really have no issues with the hollow links. 

8926A (Miyota) uses a different movement and dial size, but the bracelets seem interchangeable... 


Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> I'll search, but do you need to mod the end link at all - and does it rock, or does it fit tight?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The links go in without modification but they do rock a bit and they are proud on the underside. So, no, it's not perfect. I'm happy with the $56 upgrade, but I'm willing to look at better options.


----------



## slick88gt (Sep 12, 2011)

Loving this thread, about to order an 8926ob from amazon in an attempt to make a spectre homage. This thread is over 350 pages so I'm having trouble finding some info. 
I know the seiko skx007 dials fit, I plan on grabbing yobokies spectre dial and hands. 
Where do I source a flat sapphire crystal and gasket??
Is there a bezel insert with the 1-12 hour markers to mimic the original??
if not, any way to modify one or modify an entire bezel to fit?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

The SKX dials fit, but the crown position is different. Make sure you get a dial for 3 O'CLOCK crown. 

I have seen people talk about crystal from crystaltimes website. But I have no personal experience. 




Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Seiko bezel inserts will not fit the 8926s.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Seiko bezel inserts will not fit the 8926s.


Good reminder, thank you. I removed my comment.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Received some bezel inserts from William at Tiger Concepts. They are of good quality.









AND they fit the 8926 with out any modifications! Can't say that about the one I got from Rolesy.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

slick88gt said:


> Loving this thread, about to order an 8926ob from amazon in an attempt to make a spectre homage. This thread is over 350 pages so I'm having trouble finding some info.
> I know the seiko skx007 dials fit, I plan on grabbing yobokies spectre dial and hands.
> Where do I source a flat sapphire crystal and gasket??
> Is there a bezel insert with the 1-12 hour markers to mimic the original??
> if not, any way to modify one or modify an entire bezel to fit?


You can get a flat sapphire crystal from all watch parts in California. You can get a 2.5mm sapphire from for around $20. 
You should not need a gasket. They are reusable unless you destroy it when you remove the crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Received some bezel inserts from William at Tiger Concepts. They are of good quality.
> 
> AND they fit the 8926 with out any modifications! Can't say that about the one I got from Rolesy.


Nice! What is the inside diameter?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

If you buy an 8926 it will be 29.5mm. If you buy an 8926OB it will be 30mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

rbesass said:


> If you buy an 8926 it will be 29.5mm. If you buy an 8926OB it will be 30mm.


I think the question was about the bezel inserts from Tiger Concepts, not crystals.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> I think the question was about the bezel inserts from Tiger Concepts, not crystals.


Oops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> If you buy an 8926 it will be 29.5mm. If you buy an 8926OB it will be 30mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is still good info for me, as I have both.

Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks guys!  
Yes, wondering what the Tiger bezel insert inner diameter is, to judge how much gap will be around the different crystals.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Received some bezel inserts from William at Tiger Concepts. They are of good quality.
> 
> AND they fit the 8926 with out any modifications! Can't say that about the one I got from Rolesy.


I don't see them on his Website. How much are they?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

This thread needs photos


----------



## steeler80 (May 31, 2016)

I was directed by a kind member to this thread. I had seen the thread title but didn't know that you could ask questions in addition to showing your watch!

I have a spare 8926OB case and saw that you can get SW 200 movements off of eBay. Can you put this movement in this case? I know the movement comes in the 9937OB but I wasn't sure if there was a difference between this case and the 8926OB case. Thanks for the help!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> Received some bezel inserts from William at Tiger Concepts. They are of good quality.
> 
> View attachment 9552730
> 
> ...


I had good experience with Rolsey as well

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

steeler80 said:


> I was directed by a kind member to this thread. I had seen the thread title but didn't know that you could ask questions in addition to showing your watch!
> 
> I have a spare 8926OB case and saw that you can get SW 200 movements off of eBay. Can you put this movement in this case? I know the movement comes in the 9937OB but I wasn't sure if there was a difference between this case and the 8926OB case. Thanks for the help!


If your Invicta has a Seiko (nh) line movement no it will not. However if you have an older Invicta with the miyota movement you could fit the sw220 not the sw200.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

steeler80 said:


> I was directed by a kind member to this thread. I had seen the thread title but didn't know that you could ask questions in addition to showing your watch!
> 
> I have a spare 8926OB case and saw that you can get SW 200 movements off of eBay. Can you put this movement in this case? I know the movement comes in the 9937OB but I wasn't sure if there was a difference between this case and the 8926OB case. Thanks for the help!


Depends on what movement was in the case originally. If you have a Miyota, there's some pretty good interchange. Check out this thread for interchange info on 11.5 linge movements (like the miyota):
https://www.watchuseek.com/f318/com...ngeability-torsten-v5-july-2013-a-467694.html


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

flamingrabbit said:


> Received some bezel inserts from William at Tiger Concepts. They are of good quality.
> 
> AND they fit the 8926 with out any modifications! Can't say that about the one I got from Rolesy.


If you don't mind my asking - what was the price for each insert? I've always really liked the tiger concepts red triangle insert!


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Unrelated - forgive me for not knowing the answer - does anyone happen to remember the LARGEST dial you can cram into the older miyota cases? There are a few new chinese ebay sellers with parts from no-name brands (like coregut / debert) with some interesting dial designs, but the dials seem to be in the 31-32mm range, instead of 28-29.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

From what I've learned "on the internet" and in this thread... The ebay dials that are marked to fit Miyota 8215, Miyota 82XX, DG2813 or just "2813" should all have the necessary pins to match the Miyota in the older 8926 case. Diameter on the one I ordered (not received yet) is listed as 30.5mm.



blitzoid said:


> Unrelated - forgive me for not knowing the answer - does anyone happen to remember the LARGEST dial you can cram into the older miyota cases? There are a few new chinese ebay sellers with parts from no-name brands (like coregut / debert) with some interesting dial designs, but the dials seem to be in the 31-32mm range, instead of 28-29.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Now for my own question... 

What size are the cotter pins in the stock bracelet? 0.8mm? 0.9mm? 1.0mm?

I have no issues with the oem bracelet, but need to replace a few pins before I have a catastrophic come-apart...


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> From what I've learned "on the internet" and in this thread... The ebay dials that are marked to fit Miyota 8215, Miyota 82XX, DG2813 or just "2813" should all have the necessary pins to match the Miyota in the older 8926 case. Diameter on the one I ordered (not received yet) is listed as 30.5mm.


You are correct about the dial feet - the position is basically the same for Miyota 82XX and DG2813 - i've used both successfully. My question is about diameter, though - has anyone crammed a 31mm+ dial into the older cases without modification? I know all of the dial won't be visible - not worried about that...yet

Cotter pins - sorry to say that I'm going to be useless there - I've got a digital caliper, but my mods are on straps, and I have no idea where the bracelet is hiding.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> Well, my 8926 BSH dialed watch mod didn't go quite as planned this evening.
> 
> I was attempting to use some MB hands from Ofrei.com, but the hole in the minute hand was a little too large, which allowed it to just spin on the post. I tried to squeeze it together slightly, but I ended up collapsing it instead, thus rendering it useless.
> 
> ...


I don't know what method you are using to reduce the diameter of the hand, but a pin vise has been recommended in the Vostok forums for fitting ETA/Seiko hands on a Vostok, as it will apply even pressure around the collar; as opposed to tweezers/pliers. I haven't done it myself yet, but it seems to work well given the mentions of it.

SWIVEL HEAD PIN VISE 2 CHUCKS 4 SIZES CAPACITY 0-1/8" HAND TOOL VICE 4-5/8" Lng


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I wonder if this video is gonna work. EDIT... Ok, it worked all from mobile. But be sure to hold your phone horizontally while recording.

I bought a cheap set of loupes to play with. Took this with my iPhone and 10x. The video is crap but I like watching it.































Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I don't know what method you are using to reduce the diameter of the hand, but a pin vise has been recommended in the Vostok forums for fitting ETA/Seiko hands on a Vostok, as it will apply even pressure around the collar; as opposed to tweezers/pliers. I haven't done it myself yet, but it seems to work well given the mentions of it.
> 
> SWIVEL HEAD PIN VISE 2 CHUCKS 4 SIZES CAPACITY 0-1/8" HAND TOOL VICE 4-5/8" Lng
> 
> View attachment 9559194


Good thing to know, never really thought about this. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

I made this guy a while ago and it was my first successful mod, a BBBlue. Looking to release it into the wild, pm me if interested


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I don't know what method you are using to reduce the diameter of the hand, but a pin vise has been recommended in the Vostok forums for fitting ETA/Seiko hands on a Vostok, as it will apply even pressure around the collar; as opposed to tweezers/pliers. I haven't done it myself yet, but it seems to work well given the mentions of it.
> 
> SWIVEL HEAD PIN VISE 2 CHUCKS 4 SIZES CAPACITY 0-1/8" HAND TOOL VICE 4-5/8" Lng
> 
> View attachment 9559194


Thanks for the tip. I actually have a swivel head pin vise, but I hadn't thought about using it for this application. I may have to give it a try. I'm more than happy to borrow a good idea rather than try to reinvent the wheel on my own.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Thanks for the tip. I actually have a swivel head pin vise, but I hadn't thought about using it for this application. I may have to give it a try. I'm more than happy to borrow a good idea rather than try to reinvent the wheel on my own.


+1 - this is a seriously simple and brilliant solution. I've been disappointed by the hands available for the miyota / DG movements - especially given the great options at Yobokies - 1.0mm drill bit and a pin vise (and a bit of luck) might be the answer I've been needing! (Really want white-framed snowflake hands OR a good set of pilot hands!)


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Nice! What is the inside diameter?


30.7 according to my Harbor Freight special calipers.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> I don't see them on his Website. How much are they?


You have to ask William for them...$15 each and $8 shipping.


----------



## slick88gt (Sep 12, 2011)

rbesass said:


> You can get a flat sapphire crystal from all watch parts in California. You can get a 2.5mm sapphire from for around $20.
> You should not need a gasket. They are reusable unless you destroy it when you remove the crystal.
> 
> Awesome, thank you! I checked that website and now my question is exactly what diameter do I need for the 8926ob?
> ...


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

If you order it from Amazon directly, the 8926OB will likely have a 30mm crystal. That being said, LifeTrekker and I have both owned 8926OBs with 29.5mm and 30mm crystals. If you order from someplace that doesn't sell through them quickly, or you pick up a used one, it is better to measure your crystal before ordering a replacement.

The 'I' shaped gaskets work, the ones for 2mm crystals will be fine if you can't get them for a 2.5mm crystal. I think you want to order the same inner diameter as your crystal diameter, but I could be wrong on that. I'm sure someone who has done it more often can elaborate if needed.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I have purchased a flat sapphire crystal for one of my 8926s from Krysworks-store.com . It was the 3.0mm X 30.0mm size, and their PN was CSF300-30.0mm.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speaking of great bezels. That bezel really pulls the look together man.

Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

do any of the dial feet for a ETA dial work on the nh35, or am i stuck using dial dots?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

You would be stuck with dial dots.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice!



rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Randy, do you mind if I ask where you got the MB style seconds hand with the counterbalance in the bottom mod?Also, I'm assuming this is an 8926 with an NH35A movement? Is that correct? If so, if you wouldn't mind pointing a guy in the right direction to find such a beast, it would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Hey Randy, do you mind if I ask where you got the MB style seconds hand with the counterbalance in the bottom mod?Also, I'm assuming this is an 8926 with an NH35A movement? Is that correct? If so, if you wouldn't mind pointing a guy in the right direction to find such a beast, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I got it from Dagaz when they sold them in bunches of 3. Now they are not listed. Might try emailing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I got it from Dagaz when they sold them in bunches of 3. Now they are not listed. Might try emailing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So were the seconds hands sold separately in sets of three, or did you have to buy 3 full hand sets?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I emailed Jake at Dagaz, and he replied and said that they no longer sell the generic seconds hands that way. Which leads me to my next question. Does anyone know of a source for MB style seconds hands with the counterbalance that will fit the Seiko movements .20mm post size?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Another BSH dial has found its way into an 8926 host.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

And another and another









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Another?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Another?
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9590074&d=1475969817"]
> 
> ...


Sure! It looks like yours is leaking transmission fluid, or strawberry jelly.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Desk couldn't handle the beauty


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Was it the watch, or the skyline GTR R34? Caus3 those cars are just............ :heart_eyes::heart_eyes::heart_eyes::heart_eyes:


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> I emailed Jake at Dagaz, and he replied and said that they no longer sell the generic seconds hands that way. Which leads me to my next question. Does anyone know of a source for MB style seconds hands with the counterbalance that will fit the Seiko movements .20mm post size?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Not perfect, but Ofrei has ones with a bit of a teardrop for the counter-balance: Luminous Sweep Second Hands, Hole Size 0.20 mm. They're also $3/ea.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

I know this thread is littered with these, but I figured I'd throw min in the mix.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> I know this thread is littered with these, but I figured I'd throw min in the mix.


Is that the 8926A insert?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

blitzoid said:


> Is that the 8926A insert?


Huh, i guess it is. I have a number of 8926's taken apart on my bench, both A and OB, I must've mixed the two. Actually I like it better...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's a sharp strap. Martu?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> That's a sharp strap. Martu?


Thanks! But it's not Martu. It's from LT Designs.

In other words, I made it myself.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

What _can't_ you do?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Basic question for you modders;

What movement holders do you guys use so that you can work on the dial and hands? I have a watch case holder (picture below) but would like to get one the round movement holders so I could work on the dial and hands. Do you guys have a recommendation on which one to get for the NH35/36?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok folks, I found a watch shop (not a jewelry store) of good reputation in my home town. So the installation of parts is resolved. My next question I really want a yellow dial and like this one from Dagaz. The watch is obviously a 8926OB and at the moment I do not intend to change out the stock black bezel. 









The problem is that it's C3 (I like C3) and the sword hands outlined in black are C1. Would that be an issue? I am a bit of a lume junkie. The other two sword sets are C3. One is outlined in silver and the last one in white. What would you folks suggest? Or would you suggest a different hand set altogether? Please don't suggest the tiny T-Rex Doxa hand set, since I want to be able to see the time. 

Help a brother out please.

C1










These are C3


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone have an oem 8926ob crystal they aren't using? I'm not dying for Sapphire, but want to replace this crystal with the jacked up cyclops. 











Rocat said:


> Ok folks, I found a watch shop (not a jewelry store) of good reputation in my home town. So the installation of parts is resolved. My next question I really want a yellow dial and like this one from Dagaz. The watch is obviously a 8926OB and at the moment I do not intend to change out the stock black bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regardless of lume, I think the black outline is going to work better visually during the day. That's just my opinion though.

Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Huh, i guess it is. I have a number of 8926's taken apart on my bench, both A and OB, I must've mixed the two. Actually I like it better...


+1. Works very well.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Anyone have an oem 8926ob crystal they aren't using? I'm not dying for Sapphire, but want to replace this crystal with the jacked up cyclops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have about 30 of them. Pm me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> What _can't_ you do?


I can't drill lugs. Not yet anyway.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Ok folks, I found a watch shop (not a jewelry store) of good reputation in my home town. So the installation of parts is resolved. My next question I really want a yellow dial and like this one from Dagaz. The watch is obviously a 8926OB and at the moment I do not intend to change out the stock black bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you find an older dial? I ask because the current Dagaz dials use a mix of C1/C3, and several of the hand sets use the same mix.

If it is a C3 only dial, I'd lean towards a C3 handset. C3 is a touch greener than C1 in daylight, and glows stronger/longer than C1.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Jzoo,

No, it's off his site. The dial description says 95% C1 with some C3 thrown in for brightness. The description for the hands just state superluminova and no mention of C3 or C2 for that matter on the black outlined hands. Yes, the black hands match in daylight but I want the hands and dial match in terms of lume color and intensity. I'm not keen on the hands being a different color or not lasting as long as the dial.


I attempted to look at all the images I could find on the web attached to this thread that had Dagaz dials. Surprisingly the yellow ones (very few) were of the Doxa style. I like that one but I don't like the Doxa style puny hands.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

This hand set has the same mix of lume as the dial.
http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/6859592
This would be the best match for color and intensity. Straight C3 should still be brighter, but I don't know how the glow color compares to the mix.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh, is that all??? LMAO!!!



rbesass said:


> I have about 30 of them. Pm me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jzoo said:


> This hand set has the same mix of lume as the dial.
> http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/6859592
> This would be the best match for color and intensity. Straight C3 should still be brighter, but I don't know how the glow color compares to the mix.


Thanks.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Maybe this will help. On the left, the sub dial has C1 lume. The hands on that watch are Dagaz with the C1/C3 mix. On the right is Seiko lume for the dial, minute, and hour hand. Seiko lume is often considered pretty close to C3 in daylight color and glow characteristics (the seconds hand on this watch uses C3 lume). The first picture is after charging the lume for 2 minutes with my cell. The second pictures is maybe 2 minutes after that.

After all the muck C1 gets on WUS, I admit that I am surprised to find out I can read the sub at 4 or 5 in the morning. That may change as spring comes around, I don't know. I just got the dial and put the watch together.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks again jzoo


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Anyone have an oem 8926ob crystal they aren't using? I'm not dying for Sapphire, but want to replace this crystal with the jacked up cyclops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> > What _can't_ you do?
> ...


This. When you figure this out your gonna make a killin off the vintage crowd sir.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I can't drill lugs. Not yet anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I am thinking of installing a small drill bit on a electric tooth brush. Since there is not much thickness to go through it might not get stuck before reaching the end. What do you think?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I am thinking of installing a small drill bit on a electric tooth brush. Since there is not much thickness to go through it might not get stuck before reaching the end. What do you think?


Where does the pin actual sit? On the shoulder or in the bottom of the hole?

That should affect your hole size, right?

Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I am thinking of installing a small drill bit on a electric tooth brush. Since there is not much thickness to go through it might not get stuck before reaching the end. What do you think?


316L stainless is very tough. Let me know how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I am thinking of installing a small drill bit on a electric tooth brush. Since there is not much thickness to go through it might not get stuck before reaching the end. What do you think?


I think if it works, it'll be a minor miracle unless your electric tooth brush is one of those commercial models the dentists use! I give you a snowball's chance, and suspect the most likely outcome will be a widening of the hole due to inability to hold bit precisely straight. Second outcome likely to be marring of case between lugs. But, I love a challenge and respect the guys who chance it. If you've got an old beater, go for it and maybe we'll all be amazed. If you pull it off, you will be feted here for eternity. No risk, no reward!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I am thinking of installing a small drill bit on a electric tooth brush. Since there is not much thickness to go through it might not get stuck before reaching the end. What do you think?


Tim "The Tool Man" Taylor says you're going to need a bigger drill. If an electric toothbrush can't remove plaque, it isn't going to drill through 316L Stainless Steel.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I am thinking of installing a small drill bit on a electric tooth brush. Since there is not much thickness to go through it might not get stuck before reaching the end. What do you think?


Every thread I've read on this subject, both here and other "modding" forums talks about going from the side using a standard drill press. I see a lot of people mentioning small right angle drills (dentist drill) but I haven't found one instance of someone actually mentioning success. The usual list of ingredients to do this is a drill press, vise with rubber grips, cobalt drill bits (1.25mm usually), cooling oil, a beater watch to learn on and a lot of patience and nerve. My impression is that it's like 20 minutes of setup for 3 seconds of drilling for each lug hole.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Rocat said:


> Tim "The Tool Man" Taylor says you're going to need a bigger drill. If an electric toothbrush can't remove plaque, it isn't going to drill through 316L Stainless Steel.


*ARG ARG ARG ARG!!!*


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I am planning to build something you can fit in the existing hole and drill through it. So it must be thin with a t junction, which means not strong. It most likely won't work, it is like jail escape with a spoon but I can have fun


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> *ARG ARG ARG ARG!!!*












I don't think so, Tim.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Rocat said:


> Tim "The Tool Man" Taylor says you're going to need a bigger drill. If an electric toothbrush can't remove plaque, it isn't going to drill through 316L Stainless Steel.


I'm sure an electric toothbrush _could_ remove plaque if you used a drill bit in it.

The biggest problem I see with using an electric toothbrush or dental drill is aim. It will be very difficult to ensure you come out in the same spot on all four lugs.


----------



## ewh (Sep 30, 2014)

Falco 67 said:


> SKX023.
> 
> On the Invicta the fitting is not perfect.
> I will try to use spring bars with a bigger diameter (I have some with 1,8), but before I must drill the endlink holes to 2 mm ...


Wow! I was not aware of this SKX023 bracelet from Strapcode! What about the fit (with the included 1.78mm bars) is not perfect (for 8926)? How bad is the fit with the included 1.78mm bars?

Thanks!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

It would also be hard to find an electric toothbrush svelte enough to allow a 90º angle of drill bit in relation to existing lug hole. You'd likely need a really long-lugged watch given the electric toothbrushes I've seen. 

Nah, I still think the best way is to build a jig to allow you to drill in from the outside of the lug, rather than out from the inside of the lug. You'd have to find a way to score the OUTSIDE of the lug, which itself would not be easy given the hardness of 316L...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

hwa said:


> It would also be hard to find an electric toothbrush svelte enough to allow a 90º angle of drill bit in relation to existing lug hole. You'd likely need a really long-lugged watch given the electric toothbrushes I've seen.
> 
> Nah, I still think the best way is to build a jig to allow you to drill in from the outside of the lug, rather than out from the inside of the lug. You'd have to find a way to score the OUTSIDE of the lug, which itself would not be easy given the hardness of 316L...


I completely agree with you. I have been thinking of building a jig from aluminum for this very purpose. You will need a few drill bits due to the hardness of the material. Anything less than carbide drill bits will be useless. This will not be a quick work . I have drilled 316L stainless in the past on a junk case and it took quite some time to drill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

rbesass said:


> I completely agree with you. I have been thinking of building a jig from aluminum for this very purpose. You will need a few drill bits due to the hardness of the material. Anything less than carbide drill bits will be useless. This will not be a quick work . I have drilled 316L stainless in the past on a junk case and it took quite some time to drill.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. someone up above said the drilling itself would be quick. I doubt it. That bit will want to wander all over the place if you go in from the outside. High risk; high reward.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if drilled lugs on watches that come with them are actually drilled straight? Couldn't you get very close by just using a long drill bit and drilling from the inside of the lug, just barely bypassing the opposite lug?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

My take on the jig would be something like the ones used for competitive Pine Car building. Those are a 'U' shaped metal jig where the jig locates the block of wood and insures the drill bit enters the block perpendicular to the side.
For the watch cases, maybe an 'E' shaped jig. The central leg could be 20mm wide to locate the case. Doing this should mean the inside taper for the other two legs does not have to exactly match the outer lug profile, just be close. Guide holes through the outer legs could minimize how far the drill bit can wander as the new holes are drilled.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

wouldnt a small lathe work? i know harbor frieght sales a small one.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The challenge is the distance from the outer edge of the case at the 12 and 6 to the center of the lug hole. Its often about 2.5mm. Find a right angle drill with the center of the chuck that small a distance from the edge of the tool, and youre in business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Does anyone know of a good source for a high hat acrylic crystal with a date magnifier cyclops that will fit the Invicta 8926OB case? I want to try using one of these in a mod, but I'm not quite sure where to get one or which model to order.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just a quick idea for the lug drilling experiment. Perfect the technique with some old Timex cases. They are made of brass or some other soft metal. It will be easier and cost less drill bits to get everything figured out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

ewh said:


> Wow! I was not aware of this SKX023 bracelet from Strapcode! What about the fit (with the included 1.78mm bars) is not perfect (for 8926)? How bad is the fit with the included 1.78mm bars?
> 
> Thanks!


Hoping to find the necessary time, when I back home I measure the spring bar receipts with the bracelet, the hole of the end link, and the spring bar with larger diameter. I try also to measure the clearance between the case and the end link (I think it is less than one millimeter).
My idea is, by mounting the spring bar with larger diameter, the clearance will be reduced .


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

svorkoetter said:


> Does anyone know if drilled lugs on watches that come with them are actually drilled straight? Couldn't you get very close by just using a long drill bit and drilling from the inside of the lug, just barely bypassing the opposite lug?


I think some lugs are drilled like that for normal, not-all-the-way-through, holes. I'm dubious of that method to go all the way through, though. I think the angle would be very noticeable.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

ewh said:


> Wow! I was not aware of this SKX023 bracelet from Strapcode! What about the fit (with the included 1.78mm bars) is not perfect (for 8926)? How bad is the fit with the included 1.78mm bars?
> 
> Thanks!


See this? https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-436.html#post34194978


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Does anyone know of a good source for a high hat acrylic crystal with a date magnifier cyclops that will fit the Invicta 8926OB case? I want to try using one of these in a mod, but I'm not quite sure where to get one or which model to order.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If you can find one without the cyclops, you might consider attaching the OEM cyclops - I think Randy might have a few extra crystals floating around that you could experiment with.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

I was sure I saw a nice 3-6-9 dial that was made vintage on this tread... now I can't find it. 
Ideally something like this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

arttylux said:


> I was sure I saw a nice 3-6-9 dial that was made vintage on this tread... now I can't find it.
> Ideally something like this:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


........... has one (and great gold hands to match) for Miyota watches. Here's mine (which I'm actually going to sell, once I get around to creating a listing here)


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

grr... not sure why the pic uploaded sideways, but you get the idea. Shown on a simple canvas zulu. Looks great on a ton of different strap styles.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

(vendor is [email protected])


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I just finished builting this one on comission for a client in Canada, and it will be going out in the mail on Monday.



















This one is of course an Invicta 8926. The case side was debranded, crown guards removed, and a true coin edge was added to the bezel. In this case the customer chose the 50 LPI style. I used a Black Bay One style dial from #dagaz, and gold Mercedes style hands. This one also got a double domed sapphire crystal with blue AR from CrystalTimes.net , which I have to say is totally awsome. The stock stainless steel bracelet was also debranded and brushed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

Great work! Is that the stock crown? Looks bigger somehow.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

blitzoid said:


> Great work! Is that the stock crown? Looks bigger somehow.


Yes it is. I think it looks bigger because the crown guards were removed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

LifeTrekker, 

That is some good work.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> This one is of course an Invicta 8926. The case side was debranded, crown guards removed, and a true coin edge was added to the bezel. In this case the customer chose the 50 LPI style. I used a Black Bay One style dial from #dagaz, and gold Mercedes style hands. This one also got a double domed sapphire crystal with blue AR from CrystalTimes.net , which I have to say is totally awsome. The stock stainless steel bracelet was also debranded and brushed.


Nice one! 
What about the bezel insert?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

They're all over ebay. Look for 16610 red triangle.



arttylux said:


> Nice one!
> What about the bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

blitzoid said:


> They're all over ebay. Look for 16610 red triange.


Yup! I think this one came from eBay seller Rolsey.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I know most of you are on the BSHT thread, but I'm adding this here for posterity.

30.5mm is to large for the older 8926 Miyota watches. This is the unbranded Corgeut dial from eBay made for miyota 8215. Have to clip off extra posts.

I'm file it down to fit later. I had just enough time to test it before leaving home for a mini road trip to Nashville.










Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> Hoping to find the necessary time, when I back home I measure the spring bar receipts with the bracelet, the hole of the end link, and the spring bar with larger diameter. I try also to measure the clearance between the case and the end link (I think it is less than one millimeter).
> My idea is, by mounting the spring bar with larger diameter, the clearance will be reduced .


... bracelet for SKX023 ... mount on 8926OB ;-)

The "original" spring bars are 1,74 mm









The hole of the end link is Ø 2 mm but its drilled from two sides, and bad.

Measure the clearance is difficult (~ 0.5÷0.6 mm), hope that the following pictures can help:


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Yup! I think this one came from eBay seller Rolsey.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think it has been covered before, but is it a straight fix or does it need some sanding/shaving?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Falco 67 said:


> ... bracelet for SKX023 ... mount on 8926OB ;-)
> 
> The "original" spring bars are 1,74 mm
> 
> ...


Considered adding a little touch of something on the inside of the end link? To keep it stable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Considered adding a little touch of something on the inside of the end link? To keep it stable?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the idea, I will try with insulating tape ;-)!!!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Falco 67 said:


> Thank you for the idea, I will try with insulating tape ;-)!!!


Once you find what works and the amount of space/fill you need, try making something more permanent with glue - a permanent spacer, if you will.

Then share with all of us because that bracelet looks awesome on that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

arttylux said:


> I think it has been covered before, but is it a straight fix or does it need some sanding/shaving?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last one I got from them was straight glue in. No sanding required.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

arttylux said:


> I think it has been covered before, but is it a straight fix or does it need some sanding/shaving?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the rolesy ones fit really well for me. No mod needed. But, YMMV. Invicta has made dozens of iterations of the 8926 case through the years.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Once you find what works and the amount of space/fill you need, try making something more permanent with glue - a permanent spacer, if you will.
> 
> Then share with all of us because that bracelet looks awesome on that watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I try with tape, but is not enought.
I will find some plastic foil and I test again. Beetwen case and end link, in correct position, there is more then 1 mm.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Messing about this afternoon.

Popped off Invicta wings with a straw. No dial damage!









Another invaluable tool: cuticle cutters. They're like tiny DICS! See tiny wings I snipped off of second hand?









Fun!









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Good idea with the cuticle cutters. Looks 10x better already. 

I've used nail clippers and Swiss Army knife scissors with good results also. 


Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one!
Invicta 8926
Vintage green bezel insert
Esslinger 2.5 mm domed mineral crystal. Might consider sapphire with Green AR, what do you guys think?
BSHT dial
Dagaz hands
Parnis solid bracelet.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> This one!
> Invicta 8926
> Vintage green bezel insert
> Esslinger 2.5 mm domed mineral crystal. Might consider sapphire with Green AR, what do you guys think?


Oh, that crystal sounds awesome...I did not know they did green AR. Who carries it?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> Oh, that crystal sounds awesome...I did not know they did green AR. Who carries it?


Crystal times has it. But I was wondering if anyone has tried any other color rather than blue AR

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Crystal times has it. But I was wondering if anyone has tried any other color rather than blue AR
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I did yellow.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> This one!
> Invicta 8926
> Vintage green bezel insert
> Esslinger 2.5 mm domed mineral crystal. Might consider sapphire with Green AR, what do you guys think?
> ...


Never considered a Parnis bracelet with SEL's...how well does it fit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Never considered a Parnis bracelet with SEL's...how well does it fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect fit!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> Perfect fit!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Did a little searching for one and didn't come up with much. Did you rob it off a watch you had? If not, I'd love to know where you got it.

Sizzlin' has one for GMT on eBay, which I was hoping would fit the 8926 but it was a no-go. I did fit my Parnis GMT perfectly, though, and I hated the clasp on it, so it was still a win for me.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> Did a little searching for one and didn't come up with much. Did you rob it off a watch you had? If not, I'd love to know where you got it.
> 
> Sizzlin' has one for GMT on eBay, which I was hoping would fit the 8926 but it was a no-go. I did fit my Parnis GMT perfectly, though, and I hated the clasp on it, so it was still a win for me.


I got mine from a Parnis GMT, and I'm surprised that the sizzlin one did fit the Parnis and not the Invicta.
Another place to look at is Tiger Concept, all William's bracelets fit the invicta. Although I liked Parnis one more.

Here is how the Parnis one fits the 8926 case
















Sorry for the poor quality pics
Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> Crystal times has it. But I was wondering if anyone has tried any other color rather than blue AR


Thanks, I will check them out!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> I got mine from a Parnis GMT, and I'm surprised that the sizzlin one did fit the Parnis and not the Invicta.
> Another place to look at is Tiger Concept, all William's bracelets fit the invicta. Although I liked Parnis one more.
> 
> Here is how the Parnis one fits the 8926 case (snip)
> ...


Thanks! Maybe I gave up too soon, eh? Your pics were fine, BTW.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Good idea with the cuticle cutters. Looks 10x better already.
> 
> I've used nail clippers and Swiss Army knife scissors with good results also.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


Thanks! I can't stand the flat crystal, but I really need to preserve the water tight-ness for work. I put a CristalTimes double dome sapphire in another 8926 and I wasn't too confident with it in water.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I got mine from a Parnis GMT, and I'm surprised that the sizzlin one did fit the Parnis and not the Invicta.
> Another place to look at is Tiger Concept, all William's bracelets fit the invicta. Although I liked Parnis one more.
> 
> Here is how the Parnis one fits the 8926 case
> ...


how'd you feel about the tiger clasp? i had one and was not crazy about it. liked the bracelet and the el's though

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

My version of The Thin Blue Line Model...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> how'd you feel about the tiger clasp? i had one and was not crazy about it. liked the bracelet and the el's though
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


I totally agree, Tigers clasps are not the best, but to me it is the same quality as Parnis or even better...

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one started its life as an invicta 8926









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

The_watchier - 10/10 would wear.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> This one started its life as an invicta 8926
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Love the big crown. well done.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

vmarks said:


> The_watchier - 10/10 would wear.





blitzoid said:


> Love the big crown. well done.


Thank you guys. I'm still waiting on a sapphire crystal with stealth AR to complete this project

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you guys. I'm still waiting on a sapphire crystal with stealth AR to complete this project
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Tell us where the parts came from?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sterilized case back. I'd love to clean off the rotor and do a red coating on it.










Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Sterilized case back. I'd love to clean off the rotor and do a red coating on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So nice. You just sanded it?

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

jetcash said:


> So nice. You just sanded it?
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


I have a lathe at home, so I turned round blocks that fit each side just right. Then I can sandwich the case back and use sandpaper while it spins. This is 400 grit wet sanded.

Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> I have a lathe at home, so I turned round blocks that fit each side just right. Then I can sandwich the case back and use sandpaper while it spins. This is 400 grit wet sanded.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


well done

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

BRad704 said:


> Sterilized case back. I'd love to clean off the rotor and do a red coating on it.


Acetone on a detail paint brush will get the marking off of the rotor, just be careful to wipe it quickly with a Q-tip. I have actually pulled just the "Invicta" off of the rotor this way on my three, leaving the print above it.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

9404 Hulked out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you guys. I'm still waiting on a sapphire crystal with stealth AR to complete this project
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I'm anxious to see what that stealth AR coating looks like.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I'm anxious to see what that stealth AR coating looks like.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Frankly speaking, that's make 2 of us ?
I did a lot of research but didn't find much details. Will post as soon as it arrives

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

hwa said:


> 9404 Hulked out


I hate to rain on your parade... but I'm pretty sure hulk is missing a hand. ;-)

(looks great)


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> 9404 Hulked out
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that crystal and what size? Been thinking about getting a domed crystal for my spectre mod.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

TZWang said:


> Where did you get that crystal and what size? Been thinking about getting a domed crystal for my spectre mod.


Just a flat mineral crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Just a flat mineral crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh oops, should've looked closer. Thanks anyways!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Hands sorted on my Frankie 10664 quartz. Movent is listed ambiguously as 'Japanese quartz.' Think I could get a $2 quartz and steal the hands off it?

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Hands sorted on my Frankie 10664 quartz. Movent is listed ambiguously as 'Japanese quartz.' Think I could get a $2 quartz and steal the hands off it?
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.












-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Got my second 8926ob mod back together this morning. This is the one that had the busted cyclops, now replaces with a clean original glass thanks to Randy. Thank you again. 
I also took the time to get the engraving cleaned off the side, but I left the crown guards on this one. Not sure which look I like better, so I'll just have both.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

After serious reading and research, I finally ended up with this. 
By the way, how do you rotate pictures when you post?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice watches Samshy.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I dropped one of my OB's and it stopped running. FFS. Maybe there is something off with the main spring... I can wind smoothly but the balance wheel never starts moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> I dropped one of my OB's and it stopped running. FFS. Maybe there is something off with the main spring... I can wind smoothly but the balance wheel never starts moving.


I accidentally put a screwdriver into the balance spring of a Vostok & it had the same effect. I took the balance assembly out and the balance spring was definitely out of whack. So perhaps the shock threw your balance spring out of alignment.

How readily available are individual movement parts for the NH35?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I accidentally put a screwdriver into the balance spring of a Vostok & it had the same effect. I took the balance assembly out and the balance spring was definitely out of whack. So perhaps the shock threw your balance spring out of alignment.
> 
> How readily available are individual movement parts for the NH35?


No clue about the parts availability. I never planned on learning watch service, but I guess I might as well now. 

I could but a new movement for under $40 I think, but I have several other watches to wear already. This will be my work in progress for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> I dropped one of my OB's and it stopped running. FFS. Maybe there is something off with the main spring... I can wind smoothly but the balance wheel never starts moving.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm no expert. Just learned from doing mods and stuff, but if the balance wheel doesn't want to move at all, I would say it could be something with the pallet fork. It's pretty delicate compared to other components. There are jewels on each tip or one of the arms could have broken off completely. (then again it could be a variety of other things as well)

Here is a great tutorial on the 7s26, which is basically the same as the NH35.

Chapter 9 deals with the balance and pallet fork.

How to repair a Seiko 7S26 Automatic wrist watch


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I know this gets asked all the time. But before I click 'place your order,' I'm asking again. 

New 7s26 hands should fit on a NH35 movent, yeah?

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I know this gets asked all the time. But before I click 'place your order,' I'm asking again.
> 
> New 7s26 hands should fit on a NH35 movent, yeah?
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


Yes. All the Seiko auto movements have the same hand sizes.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Bead blasted then brushed case. Bezel modified. Dagaz dial, Yobokies hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

My first shot at reluming a dial and hands.










The dial was a junker that I just used for practice, and the lume is a little uneven, but my next attempt will be better I'm sure.

Note to self: No coffee before reluming.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeTrekker said:


> My first shot at reluming a dial and hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Request: picture with the lights out?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

vmarks said:


> Request: picture with the lights out?


Sure. I'll have to wait 'till after they dry though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Sure. I'll have to wait 'till after they dry though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No coffee before working on watches, period.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Already posted a picture of this guy over at BSHT but I'm going to drop it here too. It is slightly different now and I have a little story to tell about what turned out to be my most troublesome mod.









About six months ago I debranded the case and removed the original crystal and installed a domed crystal from Esslinger in anticipation of the BSHT dials. When Franco announced that the dials were almost ready I got to thinking that a high domed acrylic would look good so I ordered one from Esslinger and removed the crystal that I originally installed. When all the various parts arrived I started to assemble and the first thing I managed to do was knock a piece of the lume out of the minute hand. That caused a few choice words but before I removed the hand for repair I started to think I liked that look and finally decided to leave it as is. Next came installing the domed acrylic. I used the freeze method that I read about here and it went in easy enough, too easy in fact. After it had expanded it wasn't really very tight. Didn't fall out or anything but I didn't think it was going to stay put for long but I finished up the watch anyway. Figured if I had to I could glue it in place. After a couple of days on the wrist I decided I wasn't happy with the look after all so apart comes the watch with the intention of reinstalling the original Esslinger crystal. Well, I couldn't get it to press in properly, it was sitting up too high and slightly tilted to one side. Tried a number of time but with the same result. (crystal gasket was probably damaged by this time) I told myself I could live with the watch the way it was. Should have known better. Two days later I'm planning to take the watch apart for another try. I usually am very careful about removing a crystal but this time I figured it can't be in there very tight I will just pop it out with my thumbs. Hmm...tighter than I thought...apply a little more pressure. That did it...crystal went flying across my work bench hit something and took a big chunk out of its side. OK, ordered two new crystals and a gasket from Esslinger. Installed the gasket and found that it was sticking up a lot higher than the original. Not surprising since the original is 1 mm high and the replacement is 1.75 mm. Don't think that is going to work. Idea...I will glue it in. Did that. Let it dry for 24 hours and the crystal fell right out. Grrrr Cleaned up the glue with alcohol and a tooth pick and figured at this point I might as well press in the crystal even though I thought the gasket wasn't the right size. Much to my surprise the crystal pressed right in with no problems and looked good.









Guess the height of the gasket (with in reason) isn't that critical. By now the bezel insert had been removed many times so I figured I would remove the adhesive and start fresh. Did that and was about to reinstall when I noticed the lume pip at the 12 position was missing. Must have pulled it out when removing the old adhesive. Grrr Grrr. Could not find it and no it was not stuck to the old adhesive. Fortunately I had a spare bezel insert that I got from William at Tiger so I installed that and FINALLY the watch (and, I hear you say, this post also) was done. Turned out pretty good I think but it was long road to get there.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> No coffee before working on watches, period.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


I'm okay with coffee and case work, but coffee and hand setting and dial reluming definitely do not mix.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

Not sure if the right place but...do people mod the 8932 Invicta? It's the 38mm version.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

deleonj said:


> Not sure if the right place but...do people mod the 8932 Invicta? It's the 38mm version.


I practice on the 8932's quartz cousin. Parts are easier to get for the 8926.









-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Grimtech (Oct 29, 2015)

Grimtech said:


> Afternoon All from here in Bristol,UK.
> 
> Sorry its my first post in here, but I haven't had anything to show or say up until now, although I have read almost every page I think!
> 
> ...


Hey, so I thought I would update you guys on my progress with this watch and a touch of its evolution.

The Automotive pin stripe tape I used to put the black line on the crown did not endure the gentle but constant rub from my shirt cuffs so I looked for a better solution.
My friend builds Quad-copters and I found the perfect thing on his work bench!
"Liquid Tape" made by Plasti Dip (search google, its the first hit)- sorry my account is not able to post a link on here yet.

As can been seen from my photos I think it does the job just perfectly, and is not brittle like a regular paint. I de-greased the area with IPA and applied the liquid-tape with a small brush. And left it over night to dry.

I also found the perfect strap for the watch from a guy who makes straps by hand - which saved me from making one.

The awful job I did of painting the bezel insert's triangle red, bugged me so I flaked it off with a needle.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Grimtech said:


> Hey, so I thought I would update you guys on my progress with this watch and a touch of its evolution.
> 
> The Automotive pin stripe tape I used to put the black line on the crown did not endure the gentle but constant rub from my shirt cuffs so I looked for a better solution.
> My friend builds Quad-copters and I found the perfect thing on his work bench!
> ...


great job

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Grimtech said:


> Hey, so I thought I would update you guys on my progress with this watch and a touch of its evolution.
> 
> The Automotive pin stripe tape I used to put the black line on the crown did not endure the gentle but constant rub from my shirt cuffs so I looked for a better solution.
> My friend builds Quad-copters and I found the perfect thing on his work bench!
> ...


Looks great! I'll have to look for some of that Liquid Tape for myself.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

nice! thanks! 
I haven't seen many mods of these around here!



jetcash said:


> I practice on the 8932's quartz cousin. Parts are easier to get for the 8926.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with the merc hands sold by WO on eBay?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Grimtech said:


> Hey, so I thought I would update you guys on my progress with this watch and a touch of its evolution.
> 
> I also found the perfect strap for the watch from a guy who makes straps by hand - which saved me from making one.


That's a handsome strap.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Finally got my miyota based 8926 finished. There are a few things I'm not happy with and can fix later. For now I'm just glad to have it back together. 
- crystal has some dings and will be replaced eventually 
- minute hand is actually too long and reaches just over the rehaut. Not an issue for me personally 
- seconds hand post seems "loose" and I fear something might be broken inside. The hand will set in the post and works fine, but you can wiggle the entire hand and post when the movement is out. I'll probably just live with it until something now dramatic happens. 
- bezel wire was taken from an 8926 OB, and the bezel can be popped off pretty easily. Is there a different wire between the two models?

I do love the crisp white lume on the dial and hands, especially with this nato.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> Finally got my miyota based 8926 finished. There are a few things I'm not happy with and can fix later. For now I'm just glad to have it back together.
> - crystal has some dings and will be replaced eventually
> - minute hand is actually too long and reaches just over the rehaut. Not an issue for me personally
> - seconds hand post seems "loose" and I fear something might be broken inside. The hand will set in the post and works fine, but you can wiggle the entire hand and post when the movement is out. I'll probably just live with it until something now dramatic happens.
> ...


I love those hands. Who made them?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

vmarks said:


> I love those hands. Who made them?


They were a random find on eBay, I'll message you the link to them.

I did have to trim off the seconds hand, 13.5mm is too long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

vmarks said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the merc hands sold by WO on eBay?


do they have seiko hands? i thought they were eta,

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Jtragic said:


> do they have seiko hands? i thought they were eta,
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


They have one set they say are for 8926ob


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> do they have seiko hands? i thought they were eta,
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


The only real difference between ETA and Seiko hand sets is the seconds hand. Seiko is .20mm, and ETA is .25mm. The hour and minute hands are the same.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Finally got my miyota based 8926 finished. There are a few things I'm not happy with and can fix later. For now I'm just glad to have it back together.
> 
> - seconds hand post seems "loose" and I fear something might be broken inside. The hand will set in the post and works fine, but you can wiggle the entire hand and post when the movement is out. I'll probably just live with it until something now dramatic happens.
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure about this movement (you mentioned Miyota) but I know on some movements, if push down too hard when setting the seconds hand on the post, you can dislodge a jewel on the bottom. And the photo you show makes it look like the seconds post is recessed more than it should be, at least to my untrained eye.

Any chance you can locate and photograph the jewel on the other end of that post? (I think that's the 4th wheel?)

Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than me chimes in. Re-seating a jewel is beyond my current skills.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

jisham said:


> I'm not sure about this movement (you mentioned Miyota) but I know on some movements, if push down too hard when setting the seconds hand on the post, you can dislodge a jewel on the bottom. And the photo you show makes it look like the seconds post is recessed more than it should be, at least to my untrained eye.
> 
> Any chance you can locate and photograph the jewel on the other end of that post? (I think that's the 4th wheel?)
> 
> Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than me chimes in. Re-seating a jewel is beyond my current skills.


Dislocating the jewel is entirely possible. When trying to set them last week, I recall a bit of a "click". I thought it was the hand popping onto the post, but maybe it was the jewel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Noone has any interest in the 8932 Invicta, same watch, smaller case size, same specs.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The 8932 uses a quartz movement instead of an automatic. The PC32a movement is smaller than either the Seiko or Miyota movements used in the 8926. You would have to experiment to see if either style of auto dial would work directly. Or find the PDFs online that show dimensions for the date window positions for the three movements to see if one matches the quartz. A dateless dial would make this a non-issue, but you'll probably still end up using dial dots to attach it. That isn't a bad thing though. 
The hole sizes for the hands are all smaller on the PC32a than for either automatic, so Dagaz hands and such will not fit the 8932. Ofrei and Esslinger sell hands to fit quartz movements, so that might be a solution.
Similarly, if the bezel is smaller, then it's a pretty good bet the insert is too. So all together, not a direct equivalent to the 8926 series.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

scillis said:


> Noone has any interest in the 8932 Invicta, same watch, smaller case size, same specs.


It's quartz I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slick88gt (Sep 12, 2011)

What glue do you guys use to glue on a bezel insert?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

slick88gt said:


> What glue do you guys use to glue on a bezel insert?


G-S Hypo cement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

slick88gt said:


> What glue do you guys use to glue on a bezel insert?


I use clear RTV.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

rbesass said:


> G-S Hypo cement
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Using this, how easy is it to remove when wanted?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

slick88gt said:


> What glue do you guys use to glue on a bezel insert?


I use wood glue! I like changing inserts a lot a day this is very easy to peel off, sometimes too easy!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Using this, how easy is it to remove when wanted?


Pretty easy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkanjel (Nov 7, 2016)

hi everyone!
i'm the owner of a invicta 8926ob, with a nh35.
I'm tired to see everytime the invicta's logo everywhere in the case, hands, dial.... so I've decided to do a mod on my invicta, and I choose this dial and hands from dagaz:
View attachment 9864354

View attachment 9864346

Both are yellow gold, i will keep a original black insert, at least for a while, maybe in the future i will change it, for a black with triangle red.
Also I want to install a saphire glass, I found this in ebay, from crystaltimes:








3.00 diam. and arround 3.00 thick, but i'm not sure about that, is it right to my invicta 8926ob nh35?

And another question, i think that i can install the bisel and hands, but I'm not sure about glass, is it better to give everything to a profesional to install? in the final, I want to have a WR mod watch


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Good choice on your watch Arkanjel. There is a lot of information in this thread, including your crystal answer, as well as what is involved in changing dials, hands and crystals. To get you going, Invicta has used 29.5mm and 30.0mm crystals in 8926OB and 8926A cases built for the Seiko movements. Your best bet is to measure the crystal in your watch before buying one. The flat crystals are 2.5mm thick, but I think people have commented on using the Crystal Times sapphire crystals without any issues. Have fun with your project and post pictures!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Put this back together today... Again. Ended up trading for another 8926 to get the NH35A to put in my modded case. Maybe I won't drop this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Put this back together today... Again. Ended up trading for another 8926 to get the NH35A to put in my modded case. Maybe I won't drop this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm curious... did you come to a resolution on your seconds hand? It sounds like you just dropped in a new NH35A instead, which is certainly an easy way to do it, but I'd be interested in your discoveries and difficulties if you did fix the other one.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

jisham said:


> I'm curious... did you come to a resolution on your seconds hand? It sounds like you just dropped in a new NH35A instead, which is certainly an easy way to do it, but I'd be interested in your discoveries and difficulties if you did fix the other one.


Different watch. This one had to be replaced because I dropped it. The previous nh35 ticked a few times and just quit. The seconds hand oddity is on a miyota movement. It is still running just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkanjel (Nov 7, 2016)

jzoo said:


> Good choice on your watch Arkanjel. There is a lot of information in this thread, including your crystal answer, as well as what is involved in changing dials, hands and crystals. To get you going, Invicta has used 29.5mm and 30.0mm crystals in 8926OB and 8926A cases built for the Seiko movements. Your best bet is to measure the crystal in your watch before buying one. The flat crystals are 2.5mm thick, but I think people have commented on using the Crystal Times sapphire crystals without any issues. Have fun with your project and post pictures!


thank you for your answer, I read all pages of the thread last weekend, because of that I decided to make the mod , I just have a dude about cristal, because look like the most difficult choise.
I will post the final photos, i guess i will try my chance with crystal times sapphire, they said fits to 8916OB, and I read in the thread 3.00mm fits great without any ring, so i will try it. If not I can use it in my seiko monster jajajaja


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> Different watch. This one had to be replaced because I dropped it. The previous nh35 ticked a few times and just quit. The seconds hand oddity is on a miyota movement. It is still running just fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what you're saying is, you have a spare case set and crystal... hmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

vmarks said:


> So what you're saying is, you have a spare case set and crystal... hmmm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pristine. Literally basically like new condition. I bought it second hand and I don't think he ever put it on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can source a milsub insert like this for an 8926?
I've seen them with dot markers but prefer the hashmarks like this one shows.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

redzebra said:


> Does anyone know where I can source a milsub insert like this for an 8926?
> I've seen them with dot markers but prefer the hashmarks like this one shows.
> 
> View attachment 9880506


I would like to locate a source for these too.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/151913487292?_mwBanner=1


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/151913487292?_mwBanner=1


I believe these are the wrong size for the Invicta bezel. Unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I believe these are the wrong size for the Invicta bezel. Unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





Fluffyfreak505 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/151913487292?_mwBanner=1


I asked the seller long time ago and said that it doesn't fit

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/151913487292?_mwBanner=1


These are too small.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> These are too small.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer. We need to ask someone like William at TC to whip up a batch. I bet he could sell them out pretty quickly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Aww bummer guys, im sorry


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Three days and zero posts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Bummer. We need to ask someone like William at TC to whip up a batch. I bet he could sell them out pretty quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Just FYI, but I contacted William at TC and suggested he do a run of 16800/16610 size bezel inserts in the Milsub style. He agreed, put them on order, and said they will be available next month. How cool is that?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Just FYI, but I contacted William at TC and suggested he do a run of 16800/16610 size bezel inserts in the Milsub style. He agreed, put them on order, and said they will be available next month. How cool is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'll be in for one of those. Who knew it could be that easy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Just FYI, but I contacted William at TC and suggested he do a run of 16800/16610 size bezel inserts in the Milsub style. He agreed, put them on order, and said they will be available next month. How cool is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Good job! Thanks!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> I'll be in for one of those. Who knew it could be that easy!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I did was tell him there were quite a few of us modders looking for them, and not being able to locate a source. Being a good business man, I think he saw an opportunity to make a little money, and as they say, the rest is history.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> All I did was tell him there were quite a few of us modders looking for them, and not being able to locate a source. Being a good business man, I think he saw an opportunity to make a little money, and as they say, the rest is history.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you Jay. Will he let you know when they are ready? I'm in for 2 of them.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

redzebra said:


> Thank you Jay. Will he let you know when they are ready? I'm in for 2 of them.


He said that he'll make the announcement on his Facebook page, so keep an eye out there.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Whats his facebook?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Just FYI, but I contacted William at TC and suggested he do a run of 16800/16610 size bezel inserts in the Milsub style. He agreed, put them on order, and said they will be available next month. How cool is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'd buy some!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd love to get a 12h insert that fits the 8926ob.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> I'd love to get a 12h insert that fits the 8926ob.


Me too. Wonder if William would make them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

someone posted a pic of a dremel attachment that they used to polish. i think it was a buffing wheel already impregnated with compound. it showed the attachment and the attachment item number. i cannot remember who it was. can anyone help? 

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> someone posted a pic of a dremel attachment that they used to polish. i think it was a buffing wheel already impregnated with compound. it showed the attachment and the attachment item number. i cannot remember who it was. can anyone help?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


It was me then jay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

rbesass said:


> I use 1500 and sometimes 2000 grit then hit it with one of these&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> TC case isn't Seiko compatible.


Here it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Here is a photo tutorial on removing the invicta logo from your watch. It is a picture heavy post. If you comment please do not repost all the pics as it will make a very lengthy thread&#8230;
> 
> Put your case in the vice. Pad your vice with wood or nylon blocks.
> 
> ...


This

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

rbesass said:


> We can do the edges too...
> 
> Knife sharpener...
> 
> ...


And this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> And this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That knife sharpener is the next tool on my list. It would be way cool to be able to bevel case edges like that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Whats his facebook?


Tiger-Concept Sales

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats his facebook?
> ...


Thank you sir


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

re:beveling the edges on the case...Cool! But how do you go around the curves on the lugs? (Please don't say "carefully")


----------



## wolpe (Nov 16, 2016)

hello guys!
i'm new here and want to show off my first mod:







what do you think?


----------



## weightsb4dates (Feb 18, 2015)

redzebra said:


> Does anyone know where I can source a milsub insert like this for an 8926?
> I've seen them with dot markers but prefer the hashmarks like this one shows.
> 
> View attachment 9880506


There's an eBay seller named rolesy who may have something similar

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

wolpe said:


> hello guys!
> i'm new here and want to show off my first mod:
> View attachment 9938642
> 
> what do you think?


Very nice! Which crystal?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

weightsb4dates said:


> There's an eBay seller named rolesy who may have something similar
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


The Milsub insert from Rolesy will not fit the 8926... It for a smaller Rolex 5517.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

wolpe said:


> hello guys!
> i'm new here and want to show off my first mod:
> View attachment 9938642
> 
> what do you think?


Cool! But we need more...

PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> Cool! But we need more...
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Awesome crystal !!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> The Milsub insert from Rolesy will not fit the 8926... It for a smaller Rolex 5517.





weightsb4dates said:


> There's an eBay seller named rolesy who may have something similar
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Tiger Concept will run a batch next month, so keep an eye on their fb page

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

What Miyota is in the 8926? Can't find any markings. Hand sizes would be great too if anyone knows off the top. Tia guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> What Miyota is in the 8926? Can't find any markings. Hand sizes would be great too if anyone knows off the top. Tia guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pretty sure it's the 8215, but also pretty sure hand size is consistent across the 82 and 90 lines. 


Hour hand: = 1.52mm
Minute hand: = 1.00mm
Second hand: = 0.17mm

http://www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/9015/pdf/draw_9015.pdf


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

hwa said:


> pretty sure it's the 8215, but also pretty sure hand size is consistent across the 82 and 90 lines.
> 
> 
> Hour hand: = 1.52mm
> ...


FWIW, the DG2813 takes the same hand sizes as well.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Oct 28, 2010)

So, hopefully i don't insult the masses too much, but i figured i could share my work on a brother to the 8926, the F0068 ( i searched and didnt see it mentioned here, but sorry if i missed other mods on it). The watch houses the same NH35A movement, but has a larger case (47mm) and crystal (34.5mm x 2.5mm). Admittedly, i am not a fan of stainless, so i was rather excited to run across this model. In terms of mods, i haven't gone overboard, but i did a few things that i feel really help:
- New crystal w/o date cyclops
- Customized the hands to be WAY more visible (skeletonized and silvered to be higher contrast)
- Comfortable leather strap

Not as much as others have done, but by no means easy working on the hands while they are attached to the watch.... doh! I will say it is also my most accurate piece; in the last 24h, it has only lost 1 second (time has been ~75% wear, 25% taken off). Anyway, ill let the glamor shots do the rest (and yes, the hands aren't perfect, but the camera brings out the imperfections better than i see it in use, so i am still happy)


----------



## banesibinovic (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello guys! This is my first mod, it's nothing that much but I love how it looks because it's simple!

- Ceramic bezel insert (from Parnis factory) Sanded bezel insert and bezel to fit. Very hard work... The ceramic insert cracked while I was holding it to stick on the bezel. I guess it was too much pressure. It's not noticeable because I glued and painted it.
- "Oyster bracelet" from .........s. Drilled new pinholes.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Divine_Madcat said:


> View attachment 9949530


_I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colours anymore, I want them to turn black_


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

banesibinovic said:


> Hello guys! This is my first mod, it's nothing that much but I love how it looks because it's simple!
> 
> - Ceramic bezel insert (from Parnis factory) Sanded bezel insert and bezel to fit. Very hard work... The ceramic insert cracked while I was holding it to stick on the bezel. I guess it was too much pressure. It's not noticeable because I glued and painted it.
> - "Oyster bracelet" from .........s. Drilled new pinholes.
> ...


What a good combination. Wish I knew who made that bracelet?

Was there a lot of sanding required to fit the bezel?


----------



## banesibinovic (Nov 17, 2016)

@vmarks
Thanks! It looks better live than in the pictures. I'll post some tomorrow on daylight.
This one is from ali exp. I'm a new member so I don't know if it's allowed to put a seller's link?
And yes,it took me two days of carving and sanding because I didn't have the proper tools for it, the steel is very hard! I used the rasp first and then a Dremel.

Btw excuse my poor English, I'm from Serbia.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I know loads of Americans with far worse English skills. Don't worry about that at all. 

Watch and bezel look great!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Parnis supplied bracelet fits exactly like this on the 8926 case.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Here it is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





rbesass said:


> It was me then jay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you both!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

hwa said:


> pretty sure it's the 8215, but also pretty sure hand size is consistent across the 82 and 90 lines.
> 
> 
> Hour hand: = 1.52mm
> ...





LifeTrekker said:


> FWIW, the DG2813 takes the same hand sizes as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Don't have hands for either one. Grr.

Do you guys have a source other than Ofrei for this size? Their selection is awful and Esslinger seems to be out of the silver hands. Or do you just broach the ETA/Seiko size?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Thanks. Don't have hands for either one. Grr.
> 
> Do you guys have a source other than Ofrei for this size? Their selection is awful and Esslinger seems to be out of the silver hands. Or do you just broach the ETA/Seiko size?


Raffles and Tiger-Concept both have hands for Miyota/DG Movements. You can find some on the Bay as well...

oh, and Motorcity Watchworks has some too....


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The 'bay is always a friend...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I found snow flake hands on eBay, but check the length. Mine are too long and the minute hangs over the rehaut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

wolpe said:


> hello guys!
> i'm new here and want to show off my first mod:
> View attachment 9938642
> 
> what do you think?


What did you do to get the bezel notches so much better and deeper than the stock one? Looks so much nicer - what you did is how it should look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banesibinovic (Nov 17, 2016)

As I said, the watch looks better in daylight.

Where can I buy the glass for it? Which one is the best?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

banesibinovic said:


> As I said, the watch looks better in daylight.
> 
> Where can I buy the glass for it? Which one is the best?
> 
> ...


You can buy crystals from a number of places, but it really depends on the look you are going for. There is no real "best". Tell us what you're thinking and I'm sure we can give you some direction.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## banesibinovic (Nov 17, 2016)

I like the shape of the original one but the sapphire crystal looks much better. Just because this bezel insert is thicker than the original one I think it would look better with 1mm - 2mm thicker crystal.
So, same shape as the original one but a little bit thicker sapphire crystal with magnifier.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

banesibinovic said:


> I like the shape of the original one but the sapphire crystal looks much better. Just because this bezel insert is thicker than the original one I think it would look better with 1mm - 2mm thicker crystal.
> So, same shape as the original one but a little bit thicker sapphire crystal with magnifier.


Ofrei.com has flat sapphire crystals and sapphire magnifiers. Just look at their thick ones for sport watches. You'll probably want one that is 2.5mm thick at the edge, which is as thick as they carry anyway. The 8926 will most likely be 30.0mm in diameter, but it may be 29.5mm instead. It is best to measure before ordering.

Another source for flat sapphire crystals is Krysworks-store.com, but they are a little more expensive than Ofrei. And if you want a nice double domed sapphire crystal with blue AR, check with CrystalTimes.net. The CT056 that they sell for the Seiko Mini Monster is 30.0mm in diameter, and fits the 8926 very nicely, but it may be a little low with a ceramic bezel insert.

I hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luistsmd (Aug 8, 2016)

Finally I can show mine!


----------



## Arkanjel (Nov 7, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Ofrei.com has flat sapphire crystals and sapphire magnifiers. Just look at their thick ones for sport watches. You'll probably want one that is 2.5mm thick at the edge, which is as thick as they carry anyway. The 8926 will most likely be 30.0mm in diameter, but it may be 29.5mm instead. It is best to measure before ordering.
> 
> Another source for flat sapphire crystals is Krysworks-store.com, but they are a little more expensive than Ofrei. And if you want a nice double domed sapphire crystal with blue AR, check with CrystalTimes.net. The CT056 that they sell for the Seiko Mini Monster is 30.0mm in diameter, and fits the 8926 very nicely, but it may be a little low with a ceramic bezel insert.
> 
> ...


Perfect explication, thank you so much, i will rearching this information for a long time and over 300 pages.

Mi only concern right now, it's about WR, because invicta arrive us like 200m, if you make a mod and change the back gasket, the watch must be still 200m or near to this, but if we change the glass, I don't know if the watch will have the same WR like before, and I don't trusth that much in my self or even in my watchmaker because he doesn't have a machine to measure the watertightness


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Arkanjel said:


> Perfect explication, thank you so much, i will rearching this information for a long time and over 300 pages.
> 
> Mi only concern right now, it's about WR, because invicta arrive us like 200m, if you make a mod and change the back gasket, the watch must be still 200m or near to this, but if we change the glass, I don't know if the watch will have the same WR like before, and I don't trusth that much in my self or even in my watchmaker because he doesn't have a machine to measure the watertightness


That is certainly a risk you take when changing out the crystal, but unless you damage the gasket, you should be fine for light water exposure. I wouldn't actually wear it diving until after a full water test though. Swimming maybe, but not diving.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Raffles and Tiger-Concept both have hands for Miyota/DG Movements. You can find some on the Bay as well...
> 
> oh, and Motorcity Watchworks has some too....





BRad704 said:


> I found snow flake hands on eBay, but check the length. Mine are too long and the minute hangs over the rehaut.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hwa said:


> The 'bay is always a friend...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's like I haven't bought watch parts to mod in like two months and I forgot everything.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Very nice! How did you drill the new pin holes, and keep them straight? And how did you decide exactly where to locate them? Thanks.


banesibinovic said:


> Hello guys! This is my first mod, it's nothing that much but I love how it looks because it's simple!


----------



## banesibinovic (Nov 17, 2016)

glassmandave said:


> Very nice! How did you drill the new pin holes, and keep them straight? And how did you decide exactly where to locate them? Thanks.
> 
> 
> banesibinovic said:
> ...


----------



## wolpe (Nov 16, 2016)

whitemb said:


> Very nice! Which crystal?


it's the cyclop 125 clone from sternkreuz.


----------



## wolpe (Nov 16, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Cool! But we need more...
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


will take some more pics the next days...


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> Remaining parts came in while working on my pace chart for this weekends race.


That looks like a Rolex Caseback, do they fit? does anyone else make these for less $$?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

skyleth said:


> That looks like a Rolex Caseback, do they fit? does anyone else make these for less $$?


Yes, Rolex style casebacks are available, and they fit the 8926 just fine. Look for Raffles Time dot com online. They usually have them in stock.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> skyleth said:
> 
> 
> > That looks like a Rolex Caseback, do they fit? does anyone else make these for less $$?
> ...


Do they only have one size?

And can you recommend an inexpensive (but decent) rolex style case opener?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Raffles case back bends very easily I do not recommend trying to install it with plastic ball or ductape method.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Raffles case back bends very easily I do not recommend trying to install it with plastic ball or ductape method.


How do you manage to bend them? I have purchased several and they are all pretty stout. They are the same case backs as the ones on unbranded Parnis watches or at least appear to be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Randy, could you please confirm that it's the one that is described as Submariner Watch Case Back on the Reffles site so as not to order the wrong one



rbesass said:


> How do you manage to bend them? I have purchased several and they are all pretty stout. They are the same case backs as the ones on unbranded Parnis watches or at least appear to be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Yes, Rolex style casebacks are available, and they fit the 8926 just fine. Look for Raffles Time dot com online. They usually have them in stock.


Awesome, thanks; $16.50 from their eBay store w/ free shipping from HK. Even if it bends on me, worth a shot.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

rbesass said:


> How do you manage to bend them? I have purchased several and they are all pretty stout. They are the same case backs as the ones on unbranded Parnis watches or at least appear to be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried to took it off with a ball of ductape. I am not super strong but it couldn't stand the pressure. I do not think it is 316l and steel's hardness can be (as i remember) between 6 to 9 on mohs scale based on what is in it.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Been refreshing the various Invicta's like the 8926 to see if any are on sale for Black Friday. If you guy see a sale, you'll post it here, right??


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i think that would be the prudent thing to do! cannot wait for the new year, finally have a lil extra money to spend on tools and parts and get some of my mods outta my head and on to my wrist.


----------



## wolpe (Nov 16, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Cool! But we need more...
> 
> PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


here we go...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

wolpe said:


> here we go...
> View attachment 10003194
> 
> 
> View attachment 10003202


Cool! Thanks!

You may have mentioned it earlier, but what crystal is that?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wolpe (Nov 16, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> You may have mentioned it earlier, but what crystal is that?


it's the cyclop 125 clone from sternkreuz.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Amazon has the 8926ob for $65 right now. Not sure if that's as good as previous black Friday deals.,. But there it is.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Amazon has the 8926ob for $65 right now. Not sure if that's as good as previous black Friday deals.,. But there it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I recall, that's about what I paid last year.

Edit: I just looked back in my records from last year's BF sale and I paid $60.70 for the 8926OB then.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Hrmm...I was hoping for a good price on the 9404 since I would rather wear that until I complete the mod, but it's all the same in the end.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Hrmm...I was hoping for a good price on the 9404 since I would rather wear that until I complete the mod, but it's all the same in the end.


You could always wait a bit. Last year Amazon put the 9094 and 16131 on sale for about the same price as well. And I even got an 8926OB from jet.com last year for less than $40.00. I don't expect to see that deal again though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> You could always wait a bit. Last year Amazon put the 9094 and 16131 on sale for about the same price as well. And I even got an 8926OB from jet.com last year for less than $40.00. I don't expect to see that deal again though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was also interested in the scalloped bezel as you mentioned that worked better for the 50lpi edge mod. 
It looks like the 9094 would fit the bill as well (40mm, NH35A). Is the bezel insert the same size on the scalloped bezels, compared to the coin-edge (8926ob)?
https://smile.amazon.com/Invicta-Collection-Stainless-Automatic-Bracelet/dp/B0009P66Z4/


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I was also interested in the scalloped bezel as you mentioned that worked better for the 50lpi edge mod.
> It looks like the 9094 would fit the bill as well (40mm, NH35A). Is the bezel insert the same size on the scalloped bezels, compared to the coin-edge (8926ob)?
> https://smile.amazon.com/Invicta-Collection-Stainless-Automatic-Bracelet/dp/B0009P66Z4/


Yes, they are.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeTrekker said:


> You could always wait a bit. Last year Amazon put the 9094 and 16131 on sale for about the same price as well. And I even got an 8926OB from jet.com last year for less than $40.00. I don't expect to see that deal again though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I paid 41 for my beat up one off the bay. Now I want the scalloped bezel to do the 50lpi mod.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Been refreshing the various Invicta's like the 8926 to see if any are on sale for Black Friday. If you guy see a sale, you'll post it here, right??


Today (Friday) Amazon deal of the day. Invicta 8926OB...$64.99.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Invicta Pro Diver NH35A Black Dial Watch @ $45.49 using code GMA30

https://jet.com/product/Invicta-Pro-...a2dc427d92c57a

Photo shows the scalloped bezel but the description states: 8926OB so who knows, you might just get lucky...

EDIT: Code GMA30 seems to be dead now... Sorry guys, up to $64.99 (which isn't so bad either)

EDIT2: Tip from member jcombs1 from the Head's Up thread: "Sign up on their site and us can use Triple15 for 15% off of your first 3 orders." If this works (provided that this is your first order with jet.com) it should bring the price down to $55.24.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Today (Friday) Amazon deal of the day. Invicta 8926OB...$64.99.


I've got 1 coming in at this price, but I think I'll wait to see if they get any cheaper closer to X-mas. I don't really need another one, but I do like to pick them up when they're on sale.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BammBamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Hey all,

New here and looking to mod my 8926. Wondering if anyone knows where I can find a blue/black bezel like the Batman GMT II? I notice the pepsi and coke seem to be much more common so not sure if it even exists?

Thanks


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BammBamm said:


> Hey all,
> 
> New here and looking to mod my 8926. Wondering if anyone knows where I can find a blue/black bezel like the Batman GMT II? I notice the pepsi and coke seem to be much more common so not sure if it even exists?
> 
> Thanks


Wholesale outlet990 on the bay


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

So I picked up an 8926 on World Of Watches a few days ago thinking that I may be able to mod it, but it isn't the OB. Will this work for modding:Men's Pro Diver Auto Stainless Steel Charcoal Dial Black Bezel | World of Watches ??

Would appreciate any info.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes, it will. It has the Seiko movement, 'Invicta' stamped into the side of the case, and all the other things we like about the 40mm pro-divers. The stock dial is pretty sharp in real life too.


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Yes, it will. It has the Seiko movement, 'Invicta' stamped into the side of the case, and all the other things we like about the 40mm pro-divers. The stock dial is pretty sharp in real life too.


Awesome! Thanks for the info. I'm pretty excited about this as it is my first automatic watch, I was just hoping that all of the mods I've been watching on here would work for the most part. I agree about the dial, I won't be able to take a crack at the modding for a while, but it really doesn't look bad now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BammBamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Wholesale outlet990 on the bay


Thanks!

Also is there a tutorial on how to remove the invicta logo from the dial?


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BammBamm said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also is there a tutorial on how to remove the invicta logo from the dial?


It's doable but you'll have little holes to fill where it was


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

What size screwdriver do you use to remove the rotor from the NH35A?


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

saturnine said:


> What size screwdriver do you use to remove the rotor from the NH35A?


Just curious, why do you want to remove the rotor?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

vmarks said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> > What size screwdriver do you use to remove the rotor from the NH35A?
> ...


I like to remove them prior to messing with the hands so I don't inadvertently re-wind the mainspring.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I like to remove them prior to messing with the hands so I don't inadvertently re-wind the mainspring.


Leave the stem pulled when you set it to Midnight. The NH35 hacks and the movement will be stopped. It doesn't matter if it is wound or not...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BammBamm said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Also is there a tutorial on how to remove the invicta logo from the dial?


Last time I used a straw. Caught the edge of the logos with it and lifted in different places until it popped out of the mounting holes. Plastic on plastic, trying to minimize risk of dial damage. Totally amateur.

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Last time I used a straw. Caught the edge of the logos with it and lifted in different places until it popped out of the mounting holes. Plastic on plastic, trying to minimize risk of dial damage. Totally amateur.
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


Nice. I use my Swiss Army knife blade to pry it up, then the tweezers to remove it.

Also, use the scissors to clip off the seconds hand wings.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These Invicta 8926s are just so versatile. They're the perfect watch modding platform. Well done Randy!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Anybody found a compass or 1-12 bezel insert for the 8926? I don't mind grinding a little if I have to. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd been thinking I "needed" a green diver. I already had a stock 8926 and a BSH dial so I ordered up an insert from Texas. It needed ground a bit but I lucked out and did it perfectly. It's holding fast with no cement.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

joefri187 said:


> Leave the stem pulled when you set it to Midnight. The NH35 hacks and the movement will be stopped. It doesn't matter if it is wound or not...


Good point, I'm used to non-hacking Vostoks. And if I wanted to remove the rotor in order to remove the Invicta branding?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> I'd been thinking I "needed" a green diver. I already had a stock 8926 and a BSH dial so I ordered up an insert from Texas. It needed ground a bit but I lucked out and did it perfectly. It's holding fast with no cement.


Looks great!

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> I'd been thinking I "needed" a green diver. I already had a stock 8926 and a BSH dial so I ordered up an insert from Texas. It needed ground a bit but I lucked out and did it perfectly. It's holding fast with no cement.


Looks amazing, my almost similar one says hi 😁









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Now that I have an 8926/9094, I am going back through my notes for my mod (yes, I took notes & they're glorious) & seeing if the same parts are available & double-checking sizes etc. Anyway, I've found that the best way to do so (other than asking the same questions again) is using this google search string:

site:[forum address & remove ".html"] [search query]

Say I want to confirm 8926 dial size:
e.g.
"*site:forums.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244 dial size*"
click here

And it will search only _this _thread instead of the entire WUS form for the text you entered. Sometimes it gives you the print view (no images) & so you just click on the thread title & go back to the page it was displaying.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Looks amazing, my almost similar one says hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine doesn't speak, but if it did, it would say some Bruce Banner .....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

hwa said:


> Mine doesn't speak, but if it did, it would say some Bruce Banner .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

hwa said:


> Mine doesn't speak, but if it did, it would say some Bruce Banner .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She doesn't speak but can surely sing!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi guys, long time lurker here. I've been looking at your wonderful creations for quite a while but have never come round to actually modding my own Invicta, apart from some minor alterations. Because I could never really make up my mind hehe. 

Today, however, it appears that after trying to regulate it a bit the movement just randomly stops, only to continue working when I wind it or shake it. Of course, it stops after that again... No idea what that is, but I now have an 8926 with a movement that doesn't work. 

I turn to you for advice: what kind of movements fit the 8926 case? I found some nh35 movements on eBay, would those slide in without any problems? Mine is the nh35. I wouldn't mind trying another movement, I saw esslinger carries the nh38 for example. After that, I'm considering going for some yobokies stuff.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi guys, long time lurker here. I've been looking at your wonderful creations for quite a while but have never come round to actually modding my own Invicta, apart from some minor alterations. Because I could never really make up my mind hehe. 

Today, however, it appears that after trying to regulate it a bit the movement just randomly stops, only to continue working when I wind it or shake it. Of course, it stops after that again... No idea what that is, but I now have an 8926 with a movement that doesn't work. 

I turn to you for advice: what kind of movements fit the 8926 case? I found some nh35 movements on eBay, would those slide in without any problems? Mine is the nh35. I wouldn't mind trying another movement, I saw esslinger carries the nh38 for example. After that, I'm considering going for some yobokies stuff.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

So the DLW yellow seconds hand I ordered last month finally arrived today... Aaaaand, I lost it. Was having trouble setting it, and one extra push was all it took to launch it into the clutter of my office. Not wanting to put a silver seconds hand back over the white H and M hands... I painted it blue. It's hard to see but I'm generally not trying to pick up on seconds at a glance anyway.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> So the DLW yellow seconds hand I ordered last month finally arrived today... Aaaaand, I lost it. Was having trouble setting it, and one extra push was all it took to launch it into the clutter of my office. Not wanting to put a silver seconds hand back over the white H and M hands... I painted it blue. It's hard to see but I'm generally not trying to pick up on seconds at a glance anyway.
> 
> View attachment 10061362


I feel your pain brother! But the blue hand looks amazing! Well done

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Not Invicta but this should work the same as a base for a mod for only $35 after 30% code. Has NH35 and It doesn't look to need grinding invicta off the case

http://www.worldofwatches.com/cyber...p-blue-automatic-ss-black-dial-ss-ld-1001a-11


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Weston1 said:


> Not Invicta but this should work the same as a base for a mod for only $35 after 30% code. Has NH35 and It doesn't look to need grinding invicta off the case
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/cyber...p-blue-automatic-ss-black-dial-ss-ld-1001a-11
> 
> View attachment 10063266


Looks to be a helluva deal. Thanks! Ahem, the 30% code?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Weston1 said:


> Not Invicta but this should work the same as a base for a mod for only $35 after 30% code. Has NH35 and It doesn't look to need grinding invicta off the case
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/cyber...p-blue-automatic-ss-black-dial-ss-ld-1001a-11
> 
> View attachment 10063266


You may not have to grind Invicta off the side of the case, but the rehaut is engraved, so unless you're okay with that, it will be more difficult to remove than the Invicta logo. Just saying...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

Weston1 said:


> Not Invicta but this should work the same as a base for a mod for only $35 after 30% code. Has NH35 and It doesn't look to need grinding invicta off the case
> 
> http://www.worldofwatches.com/cyber...p-blue-automatic-ss-black-dial-ss-ld-1001a-11
> 
> View attachment 10063266


I like the bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> You may not have to grind Invicta off the side of the case, but the rehaut is engraved, so unless you're okay with that, it will be more difficult to remove than the Invicta logo. Just saying...


That was the first thing I noticed as well. Surely it's not engraved as deep as "INVICTA" on the 8926? If not, it shouldn't be too difficult to remove after pulling the crystal - pure speculation of course.

-Not a fan of the crown knurling.
-The bracelet appears to have SEL but is 19mm, which maybe means 20?
-Bezel insert size? I guess most of you seem comfortable sanding down an insert, but I am not.
-The clasp looks nicer than the 8926. 
-I really like the case shape with the slightly wider lugs.

They have 20% off listed on their site, free ship & returns, but I too would be curious in this 30% off code.

EDIT: 
Found the code:
Take an EXTRA 30% Off with Code *CYBER30 *- Expires 12/2/16 3am EST. Cannot be combined with other offers. Coupon applies to items in this sale only.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

If nothing else... It would be a good source for an NH35 and you can toy with the rest later.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> If nothing else... It would be a good source for an NH35 and you can toy with the rest later.


Are we sure it houses the NH35? Nothing on Wow mentioning the movement, also this particular watch is very popular on Ali.... I assume it has a DG movement, but I might be wrong of course

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, I purchased one on the notion that it has the seiko. If it gets here and it doesn't I'll let you all know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> Are we sure it houses the NH35? Nothing on Wow mentioning the movement, also this particular watch is very popular on Ali.... I assume it has a DG movement, but I might be wrong of course
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


It says NH35 here: Legend Deep Blue Automatic SS Black Dial SSLegend 1001A-11 Watch

And I just double-checked WoW and it says NH35 there, too,


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> It says NH35 here: Legend Deep Blue Automatic SS Black Dial SSLegend 1001A-11 Watch
> 
> And I just double-checked WoW and it says NH35 there, too,


Thank You!
That is fantastic.... hard to resist it now!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

tslewisz said:


> It says NH35 here: Legend Deep Blue Automatic SS Black Dial SSLegend 1001A-11 Watch
> 
> And I just double-checked WoW and it says NH35 there, too,


My hero. I was going to be a bit disappointed if it had been a DG. Hand length looks good, I like the bezel, crown guards look alright...

It has potential, I think.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

It really does look like a winner. I don't need another inexpensive diver. I don't need another inexpensive diver. I don't need...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just tried to order, and the shipping cost to Canada was 64 USD?! I didn't need one anyways

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Just tried to order, and the shipping cost to Canada was 64 USD?! I didn't need one anyways
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Yikes.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> Just tried to order, and the shipping cost to Canada was 64 USD?! I didn't need one anyways
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Free shipping in the us. Maybe one of us can ship one to you for less?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Just tried to order, and the shipping cost to Canada was 64 USD?! I didn't need one anyways
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


PMsent


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

it is 14mm thick; 19mm lugs. Pretty blocky, but at $37 you could do worse. I must say, though: the 8926/9404 at $60 seems a better platform, because the outside engraving is very easily removed. I think the rehaut would be pretty tricky on the Legends. I guess if you're really taken with the bracelet, sure, but otherwise, what are you going to put it on, an OEM Omega Aqua Terra strap? They're 19mm...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> BRad704 said:
> 
> 
> > If nothing else... It would be a good source for an NH35 and you can toy with the rest later.
> ...


It does say its a nh35a. And deep blue does use seiko movements.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well the Watchier and I will let you know.  I actually snagged a black and blue two tone bezel. 

I think I can take care of the rehaut carefully, and I like the bracelet and hands more than the Invicta (which does have a decent bracelet anyway). 

For $34.99 shipped, I'll take my chances. If it sucks, I'll put the movement in my extra 8926 case and see if the bezels will swap. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

now, if you have a metal lathe, you could make quick work of that rehaut...


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> Well the Watchier and I will let you know.  I actually snagged a black and blue two tone bezel.
> 
> I think I can take care of the rehaut carefully, and I like the bracelet and hands more than the Invicta (which does have a decent bracelet anyway).
> 
> ...


Mine cost. 37 I wasn't sure how to
Get it down to 34

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have a wood lathe... maybe I can turn a wooden chuck to put the watch into, then spin the watch that way... I'll figure something out, maybe even try to film it.


hwa said:


> now, if you have a metal lathe, you could make quick work of that rehaut...


I got them on ewatches.com. They pull up as $34.99 with the discount already applied.


vmarks said:


> Mine cost. 37 I wasn't sure how to
> Get it down to 34
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Pip, Pip, cheerio!

I like this bezel insert from Dagaz. Is the pip empty or lumed?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Pip, Pip, cheerio!
> 
> I like this bezel insert from Dagaz. Is the pip empty or lumed?


I'm not sure about the pip, but are you aware that Dagaz inserts do not fit the Invictas?


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> I have a wood lathe... maybe I can turn a wooden chuck to put the watch into, then spin the watch that way... I'll figure something out, maybe even try to film it.
> 
> I got them on ewatches.com. They pull up as $34.99 with the discount already applied.


With free shipping? Bummer for me. Thanks!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

vmarks said:


> With free shipping? Bummer for me. Thanks!


Yup. The deal still pulls up if you want to try it.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> Yup. The deal still pulls up if you want to try it.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Already bought it from world of watches for 37. Not ready to buy another when I haven't seen the first yet, or have the dial that's going into it necessarily.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

vmarks said:


> Already bought it from world of watches for 37. Not ready to buy another when I haven't seen the first yet, or have the dial that's going into it necessarily.


WOW raised the price by $3 thus the $37 instead of $35. I had to pay sales tax, so $37 regardless. Certainly look better than Bagelsport for less money.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jzoo said:


> I'm not sure about the pip, but are you aware that Dagaz inserts do not fit the Invictas?


Ach no, I really liked it!

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

im sure this might have been answered here already, but how well do these bezels fit?

BEZEL INSERT CERAMIC FOR 40MM INVICTA PRO DIVER 8926OB 8926C WATCH BLACK | eBay


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Ach no, I really liked it!
> 
> -brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


Yeah, bezel insert is the most annoying limitation of the 8926 as a mod platform.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## adamkov (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Hmmm . . . same seller has another one, too.

eBay 8926OB

Item condition:​*New with defects*


_*"*BATTERY NEEDS TO BE REPLACED*"
*_


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

_*Double.
*_


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Latest build.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Latest build.
> 
> View attachment 10088522
> 
> View attachment 10088530


Nice. I love the scallops.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Nice. I love the scallops.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


I'm starting to like them, too . . .

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## BammBamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Planning my first build. Before I fork out my money would someone be kind enough to confirm these will both fit my 8926?

dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/6325315
dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5523765

Thank you kindly!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BammBamm said:


> Planning my first build. Before I fork out my money would someone be kind enough to confirm these will both fit my 8926?
> 
> dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/6325315
> dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5523765
> ...


I can't speak for certain, but if yours has the Seiko NH35, then the hands should fit as they are listed for Seiko movements only & the dial certainly will as it states it fits the NH35 (& it's 28.5mm).


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Found some more of the Legend Deep Blue (green, black, blue) on ebay, with more/better photos.
NEW Legend Deep Blue Men&apos;s 200M Miyota 2315 Black Dial S.S Bracelet Watch | eBay

The bezel almost looks ceramic, or at least the numbers are engraved. However, these are listed with Miyota movements, which maybe some prefer.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Funny you should post that Legend... I got mine yesterday and have been very impressed. Took some pics just now to compare a few details with the Invicta. My Legend has the NH35A.










Dial size is the same. Just confirming. 









Legend uses a much larger movement holder 









Stem length looks good, but legend is a smaller tube.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> Funny you should post that Legend... I got mine yesterday and have been very impressed. Took some pics just now to compare a few details with the Invicta. My Legend has the NH35A.


Can you pop out the crystal & compare the rehaut depth? That Legend looks like a deep dish. Then you need to take out the bezel insert & compare that & the bezel itself...

How's the lume?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Can you pop out the crystal & compare the rehaut depth? That Legend looks like a deep dish. Then you need to take out the bezel insert & compare that & the bezel itself...
> 
> How's the lume?


Anything else I can do for ya? lol. I've thought about taking the crystal out to polish the rehaut. next time I have it open, I'll check the rehaut depth. as for lume... it's not great. It is there, but but doesn't shine like a Seiko. One neat thing is that the Legend badge is lumed. 

I have always thought the 8926 dial indices and hands are way too small... These hands and indices are perfectly proportioned IMO.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> Anything else I can do for ya? lol. I've thought about taking the crystal out to polish the rehaut. next time I have it open, I'll check the rehaut depth. as for lume... it's not great. It is there, but but doesn't shine like a Seiko. One neat thing is that the Legend badge is lumed.
> 
> I have always thought the 8926 dial indices and hands are way too small... These hands and indices are perfectly proportioned IMO.


I agree about the indices. Thank you for the comparison.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Finished a couple Invicta Pro Diver mods this morning. Just a cyclops removal and dial and hand swap on the blue. The BB treatment on the other including reshaping the case on the belt grinder.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> Anything else I can do for ya? lol. I've thought about taking the crystal out to polish the rehaut. next time I have it open, I'll check the rehaut depth. as for lume... it's not great. It is there, but but doesn't shine like a Seiko. One neat thing is that the Legend badge is lumed.
> 
> I have always thought the 8926 dial indices and hands are way too small... These hands and indices are perfectly proportioned IMO.


Piling on, what size is the crystal? (Kidding)

I don't know how I feel about the vampire fangs at 12.

Are the indices similar in size to the ones on the bsh dial?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

vmarks said:


> Piling on, what size is the crystal? (Kidding)
> 
> I don't know how I feel about the vampire fangs at 12.
> 
> Are the indices similar in size to the ones on the bsh dial?


Haha. No worries. Not sure about the crystal. It is "sapphitek" so I'm not exactly sure what it is made of either. It does have blue AR.

I don't like those fangs either. I'm telling myself its a W for sWiss. Lol

I don't have a BSH to compare. 

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> Haha. No worries. Not sure about the crystal. It is "sapphitek" so I'm not exactly sure what it is made of either. It does have blue AR.
> 
> I don't like those fangs either. I'm telling myself its a W for sWiss. Lol
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll do the comparison in a few days when I get back home, and let you know.


----------



## Weston1 (Jan 31, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Can you pop out the crystal & compare the rehaut depth? That Legend looks like a deep dish. Then you need to take out the bezel insert & compare that & the bezel itself...
> How's the lume?


I was thinking it is painted (hopefully), but it's difficult to tell with 100% certainty. Also noticed post 4712 pictures the quartz version and thus the Miyota movement. The auto's are NH35.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The legends dial/hands looks like a maxi, but one of the rolex savants might care to chime in.

If I have my guess, the legends has a very deep rehaut, and no amount of sanding will change that. You could probably steepen the angle of the rehaut so it's less obvious, but still a "deep dish" to borrow a phrase.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

hwa said:


> The legends dial/hands looks like a maxi, but one of the rolex savants might care to chime in.
> 
> If I have my guess, the legends has a very deep rehaut, and no amount of sanding will change that. You could probably steepen the angle of the rehaut so it's less obvious, but still a "deep dish" to borrow a phrase.


I believe the sanding was intended to remove the Legend text from the rehaut, not shorten it.

Everyone likes a lume test, right?

Maybe 3 minutes under a florescent bulb in my kitchen. 
Skx171, Maratac Mid Pilot, The Legend, 8926 dagaz dial with SKX173 hands.



















Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> I believe the sanding was intended to remove the Legend text from the rehaut, not shorten it.
> 
> Everyone likes a lume test, right?
> 
> ...


Comparing with seiko isn't a fair fight. How is it compared to 8926, where the hands glow better than invicta's dial ?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

vmarks said:


> Comparing with seiko isn't a fair fight. How is it compared to 8926, where the hands glow better than invicta's dial ?


Good point.  I'll come back with that test in a bit.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

nikbrown said:


> Finished a couple Invicta Pro Diver mods this morning. Just a cyclops removal and dial and hand swap on the blue. The BB treatment on the other including reshaping the case on the belt grinder.
> View attachment 10131762
> View attachment 10131738
> View attachment 10131746


Nice work. Mind if I ask where you sourced the red insert?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> Nice work. Mind if I ask where you sourced the red insert?


Thanks. eBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/272243667965

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

vmarks said:


> Comparing with seiko isn't a fair fight. How is it compared to 8926, where the hands glow better than invicta's dial ?


I reorganized my stuff, and now can't find all my extra hands. Ugh. But here is the Invicta dial beside the Legend dial plus a few others.

Citizen BM8180 
8926 dial 
Legend 
Corgeut dial and hands from eBay 
Dagaz mil dial unknown hands










3 minutes in the light 

















4 minutes later with no light 

















Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Can anyone point me to a cheap replacement dial? Not finding much on ebay & I imagine Yobokies is more than I want to pay for temporary. I'm looking cheap b/c it will be temporary until I decide on the final build/style. Black/brown/green/white dial, prefer something other than the generic sub, like a california or explorer (but price is main determinant). There was a cali ETA 29mm dial on ebay for $12 but I missed out. Bottom line, I just need to get this invicta dial out of here.

Also, if anyone has a black/brown/green bezel insert of any quality or condition (as long as not bent) that fits, I would take if off your hands for the cost of shipping?

Edit:
Maybe you have a dial you experimented on but didn't like the outcome; perhaps even a boring old plain bezel insert as well, that's sitting - haphazardly discarded, lonely & dejected - on your island of misfit watch parts?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Cross post from the BSH thread

Glad I don't make my living at being crafty. Because I have screwed up some crap today. Ugh. Broke a pen tube after it was turned and finished and ready to assemble, built my 7002 mod to find out the movement won't run more than 45s, cracked another pen tube while actually pressing it together, really killed my kinda dead nh35a trying to test the 7002 spacer for a movement swap, and spent the better part of 30 minutes just now setting this seconds hand. I'll wind down with my guys Bible study tonight followed by some tech-free time with the kiddo.

At least I love this mod. Invoxa? 


















Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

at least its not 33 degrees and youve been working outside brad! on a break now, gonna go ahead and extend this break til lunch today, the heck with that cold nonsense!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> at least its not 33 degrees and youve been working outside brad! on a break now, gonna go ahead and extend this break til lunch today, the heck with that cold nonsense!


I spent more than a decade working jobs that put me outside all year. I'm happy to have an indoor job for now.

Keep warm and don't let your toes freeze!

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

definitely!!! need the toes to work to buy stuff to mod my watches!!


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

Just a heads up the 8926OB is $41 and change on Amazon right now:

Invicta Men's 8926OB Pro Diver Analog Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Link Bracelet https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JQFX1G/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_TCCtybTDHFT4W

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Only let's you buy 3. I'll have to get a couple of my friends to buy 3 each. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ugh. I forgot you can't pay with PayPal on amazon 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> Ugh. I forgot you can't pay with PayPal on amazon
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


You can, if you use the PayPal debit card as payment method.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

I paid this for a used on on the bay. Wonder if I should repost that and buy a fresh one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I missed it. Item no longer available 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Well I missed it. Item no longer available
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That wasn't long.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Wow! That wasn't long.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


TWSS

But yah. I thought about it too long. 

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> TWSS
> 
> But yah. I thought about it too long.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


You thought about it too hard?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok I just tried again and it let me buy 2. Oy-vay. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> TWSS
> 
> But yah. I thought about it too long.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Just got one... $41 plus tax

Used the link provided above...


----------



## upcfordcruiser (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up - I thought I was doing good getting a lightly used one on the bay for $40, a new one is a steal at that price!


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

We never see any deals like that here in the great white north. And even if I can buy the watch on the .com site, they don't ship up here either....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Ok I just tried again and it let me buy 2. Oy-vay.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up Brad. I was able to pick up 2 at that price.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Thanks for the heads up Brad. I was able to pick up 2 at that price.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


missed out. grr. 9094 is $49 but scalloped bezel not coin.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Jtragic said:


> missed out. grr. 9094 is $49 but scalloped bezel not coin.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


The legend is back up to 52 now as well.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sure would be nice if Amazon price matched from a purchase 2 weeks prior.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> missed out. grr. 9094 is $49 but scalloped bezel not coin.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


The scalloped bezels work great for a coin edge mod. IMHO, the 30 LPI's come out especially nice. Just sayin'...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

saturnine said:


> Sure would be nice if Amazon price matched from a purchase 2 weeks prior.


 Contact customer service and see what they'd do?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

vmarks said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> > Sure would be nice if Amazon price matched from a purchase 2 weeks prior.
> ...


Already tried. Kind of surprised since I thought they did it in the past. I could of course just return and reorder, but I used a gift card.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> We never see any deals like that here in the great white north. And even if I can buy the watch on the .com site, they don't ship up here either....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure one of the US brothers (me included) would be more than willing to help out our north of the border Canuck friends. Although I know the exchange rate would still make it a little painful.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I did something similar recently and the shipping to go North was $15.50 for a 1lb package. 

Not saying is good or bad. Just giving recent numbers. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> I did something similar recently and the shipping to go North was $15.50 for a 1lb package.
> 
> Not saying is good or bad. Just giving recent numbers.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


I shipped a mod I recently finished to a client in the Toronto area, and it was about $15.00. I also get free Prime shipping with Amazon, but of course I do have to pay sales tax. Just food for thought.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

A few pics for Legend posterity.

Almost NO space between the bars and case. 

















10:08









Very plain nh35a 









Under the white spacer is the standard gray spacer we are used to. 









Simple mod. I like the original hands so much I kept them. 


















Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkanjel (Nov 7, 2016)

amazing!

I'm going to buy one, just now hahahahahaha


----------



## Arkanjel (Nov 7, 2016)

Arkanjel said:


> amazing!
> 
> I'm going to buy one, just now hahahahahaha


 F*^*^*K but the international shipping price + taxes are more expensive than the watch, became the watch more expensive than an orient mako, or even few seikos 007, and for sure than amazon's invicta even in christmast


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Arkanjel said:


> amazing!
> 
> I'm going to buy one, just now hahahahahaha


What country?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> A few pics for Legend posterity.
> 
> Almost NO space between the bars and case.
> 
> ...


I noticed the same thing about the Tisell Marine Diver that I worked on a while back. No space between the lug holes/spring bars and the case.

Nice looking mod though. That watch certainly holds out some promise as an inexpensive modding platform.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkanjel (Nov 7, 2016)

spain


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Have you guys used the camelcamelcamel website to track amazon prices?
Here's the search for the 8926ob. The chart shows the lowest price of $41.58 that was posted here the other day on Dec 11. This was the lowest since 2008.
Take a look: Invicta Men's 8926OB Pro Diver Analog Stainless Steel Automatic Watch with Link Bracelet (B000JQFX1G) | Amazon price tracker / tracking, Amazon price history charts, Amazon price watches, Amazon price drop alerts | camelcamelcamel.com


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like the $4x invicta deal ended. It appears like $6x when I click on the link.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've used it casually, but never really bought anything based on it. 




Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Got my $41 deal in today... I really like it and may mod it as close to a sub as I can. New Mercedes hands with better lum and a new dial.

Having trouble fining the right dial though. I only do watches with applied indices (just a personal quirk) the Dagaz BB silver would be perfect except no date window.









Anyone know of a great sub dial with applied indices and a date window?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> Got my $41 deal in today... I really like it and may mod it as close to a sub as I can. New Mercedes hands with better lum and a new dial.
> 
> Having trouble fining the right dial though. I only do watches with applied indices (just a personal quirk) the Dagaz BB silver would be perfect except no date window.
> 
> ...


Look up thy brotherhood of submariner homage thread. They had no date dials made this year

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

nikbrown said:


> Got my $41 deal in today... I really like it and may mod it as close to a sub as I can. New Mercedes hands with better lum and a new dial.
> 
> Having trouble fining the right dial though. I only do watches with applied indices (just a personal quirk) the Dagaz BB silver would be perfect except no date window.
> 
> ...


The Marine dial of Yobokies has applied indices and a date window.
Email Harold if interested.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> Got my $41 deal in today... I really like it and may mod it as close to a sub as I can. New Mercedes hands with better lum and a new dial.
> 
> Having trouble fining the right dial though. I only do watches with applied indices (just a personal quirk) the Dagaz BB silver would be perfect except no date window.
> 
> ...


Would this work for you?










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

My 41 dollar 8926 arrived too. (I'll be home to see it after a few more flights. ) Best to have a fresh one for my dial and hand swap. (Although the old one I had wasn't terrible)

Nikbrown, what's the back of yours look like?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

vmarks said:


> My 41 dollar 8926 arrived too. (I'll be home to see it after a few more flights. ) Best to have a fresh one for my dial and hand swap. (Although the old one I had wasn't terrible)
> 
> Nikbrown, what's the back of yours look like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> Would this work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that face would work great! Where'd you get it?


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

nikbrown said:


> View attachment 10191682


So we go from Geneva striped silver to yellow on the newer ones. I feel like they must make the nh35 rotors in various degrees of finish. Maybe i'm wrong.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

vmarks said:


> So we go from Geneva striped silver to yellow on the newer ones. I feel like they must make the nh35 rotors in various degrees of finish. Maybe i'm wrong.


I think you must be right about the various degrees of finish. Luckily for us through the yellow paint will come off after a quick soak of the rotor in acetone. It's plain and not Geneva striped liked the older ones, but at least the yellow will be gone.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> Yea that face would work great! Where'd you get it?


It was from the BSH dial project. We had both no-date as well as date dials made, and the date dials were made specifically to fit the Invicta 8926 with the Seiko NH35A movement. I don't think anyone has any of the no-date dials left, but I still have a few of the date dials that I'd be willing to part with. Shoot me a PM if interested.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

vmarks said:


> So we go from Geneva striped silver to yellow on the newer ones. I feel like they must make the nh35 rotors in various degrees of finish. Maybe i'm wrong.


After looking at the inside of the Legend, you have to be right. Most plain stamped rotor ever.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Lots of BSH-Misfits in here, I knew it ! Gotcha boys, I know where you 'een hidin' !!!!

Just to say that got my max. three: One for me, one for my very best friend (friend since we were 7 year old, he is my god-father, best man, etc...), and one for my younger brother in law ! I am not saying will not modified mine, but theirs will be vanilla ! 

Keep up the good work boys !!

Cheerio !

G


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Is there anyone who offers different colored dials that would fit the 8926? Like a root beer dial or bottle green dial. Wouldn't have to be submariner style.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

I had bought an old 8926 off of ebay a while back with the intention of modding it.
Then, when the amazon deal showed up, I said to myself, 'for the same money I paid before, I could have a fresh movement, and a crystal that isn't scratched up.'

Comparing the old 8926ob and the new one I just received, there are several small differences.

The bezel teeth / chamfers are more pronounced / deeper on the new one.
The INVICTA writing on the side of the case is slightly shorter in letter height.
The rotor as noted - prior models had the geneva striped rotor, current model has the yellow painted on plain surface.
The folded endlinks are different - wider/longer feet rest under the lugs, and more pronounced lines to simulate the faux center link on the new one.

None of this is to say that the old/new one is better, just that I had the chance to notice the differences.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

My 8926 came in the other day. I'm actually impressed with the watch so far. I'd like to swap the dial and hands for something with better lume (and logo). While I'm there I might as well try my hand at filing down the logo on the case side.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Is there anyone who offers different colored dials that would fit the 8926? Like a root beer dial or bottle green dial. Wouldn't have to be submariner style.


Model 11241 in Root beer and rose gold





































Model 18505


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> My 8926 came in the other day. I'm actually impressed with the watch so far. I'd like to swap the dial and hands for something with better lume (and logo). While I'm there I might as well try my hand at filing down the logo on the case side.


Welcome to the rabbit hole.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

I took some photos to illustrate what i'm seeing.

Old bezel;










New bezel;









Old invicta text










New invicta text; (I agree the difference is slight. )










Old lug 









New lug (similar. )










Old endlink foot










New endlink foot










Old rotor










New rotor










I forgot to photograph the endlink from the top to show the deeper lines simulating middle oyster link.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

vmarks said:


> I took some photos to illustrate what i'm seeing.
> 
> Old bezel;
> 
> ...


I think Invicta contract to make their watches in several different Asian factories, as I have seen many variations like this constantly over the years.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Model 11241 in Root beer and rose gold
> 
> Model 18505


Very nice, I didn't know they made those. But I am looking for something a little more...aftermarket.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Very nice, I didn't know they made those. But I am looking for something a little more...aftermarket.


Understood. Obtaining these gives a modder a big head start on the target, with the desired colored bezel and dial already in hand, go for the other changes like removing logos, etc.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole.


My only regret is buying just one of them during the amazon sale.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

My 8926ob came. The bezel doesn't move. When I screw the crown in it feels like the ridges on the crown hit the underside of the bezel. Is it possible the bezel is pushed down too far? Since I intend to send this off to be modded is this fixable? I don't know how exchanges work with Amazon. I know the refund process is easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear that.

Amazon return/money and/or exchange back is as good as it gets. Just contact them and it will be quick!

Good luck !

G 


hawkeye86 said:


> My 8926ob came. The bezel doesn't move. When I screw the crown in it feels like the ridges on the crown hit the underside of the bezel. Is it possible the bezel is pushed down too far? Since I intend to send this off to be modded is this fixable? I don't know how exchanges work with Amazon. I know the refund process is easy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

hawkeye86 said:


> My 8926ob came. The bezel doesn't move. When I screw the crown in it feels like the ridges on the crown hit the underside of the bezel. Is it possible the bezel is pushed down too far? Since I intend to send this off to be modded is this fixable? I don't know how exchanges work with Amazon. I know the refund process is easy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Return it. Best to start with a working platform.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

probably the bezel spring sprang during shipment. There's very little to the mechanism.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

hawkeye86 said:


> My 8926ob came. The bezel doesn't move. When I screw the crown in it feels like the ridges on the crown hit the underside of the bezel. Is it possible the bezel is pushed down too far? Since I intend to send this off to be modded is this fixable? I don't know how exchanges work with Amazon. I know the refund process is easy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This may sound stupid, but... did you remove the protective plastic from the bezel/crystal? The bezel won't turn, or can be very difficult to turn, with the friction provided by that plastic protector.

I made.... I mean somebody I know made.... that mistake once. Bit of a face-palm once you figure it out.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

You sure you don't work in IT support?   .

Kidding aside, he is right... check that!!!  



jisham said:


> This may sound stupid, but... did you remove the protective plastic from the bezel/crystal? The bezel won't turn, or can be very difficult to turn, with the friction provided by that plastic protector.
> 
> I made.... I mean somebody I know made.... that mistake once. Bit of a face-palm once you figure it out.





hawkeye86 said:


> My 8926ob came. The bezel doesn't move. When I screw the crown in it feels like the ridges on the crown hit the underside of the bezel. Is it possible the bezel is pushed down too far? Since I intend to send this off to be modded is this fixable? I don't know how exchanges work with Amazon. I know the refund process is easy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Have you tried turning it off then on again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

All kidding aside, if the crown is hitting, something is wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

vmarks said:


> Have you tried turning it off then on again?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it needs a new battery. 

-brought to you by the Corporation for Public Broadcasting and viewers like you.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> You sure you don't work in IT support?


Close.... software engineer... and perhaps an even more ardent purveyor of stupid mistakes. , but stupid mistakes usually lead to simple fixes.

We have a problem code of "PEBKAC" - problem exists between keyboard and chair. But my favorite has got to be from auto racing, where the biggest performance gains are made by adjusting "the nut behind the wheel" 

Now back to making today's quota of stupid mistakes...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

anybody found a good blue insert for the 8926ob that can be paired with a really closely matched dial from Harold or Jake?


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

hwa said:


> anybody found a good blue insert for the 8926ob that can be paired with a really closely matched dial from Harold or Jake?


Color matching precisely is going to be difficult without ordering parts- everyone's camera and monitor are color calibrated differently.

WO on th bay does have blue inserts for 8926 but how closely they match is harder to say.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

vmarks said:


> Color matching precisely is going to be difficult without ordering parts- everyone's camera and monitor are color calibrated differently.
> 
> WO on th bay does have blue inserts for 8926 but how closely they match is harder to say.


Yes, I've checked the usual 'bay suspects--rolesy and wo990--but the "shark" model is too electric blue to match any dial I've seen, and the ceramic one at wo990 looks to be a better shade, but at $60, pretty spendy...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

All the players are here...ready...set...mod


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

redzebra said:


> All the players are here...ready...set...mod
> 
> View attachment 10229810


What crystal is that? Domed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

redzebra said:


> All the players are here...ready...set...mod
> 
> View attachment 10229810


I love that dial. I almost went for it but did this one instead. (Not an 8926.)


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> What crystal is that? Domed?


30.0mm diam. from Esslinger 3mm on the edge and 4mm in the middle.

3.00 mm Thick Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Watch Crystal

Before you order make sure you measure the one you take out. The guys here have found different diameters on different 8926s.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> I love that dial. I almost went for it but did this one instead. (Not an 8926.)


I like that one too...nice mod you got there.
I have one like yours in the cream color on an Oris, so I picked the Kontiki style one with the triangles to have something different.
What drew my attention to this was a post by the_watchier.
I picked it because I wanted something with a hint of green since I do not have anything in my collection with that color.
Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

Looking for a new *clasp* for the stock 8926 bracelet. I like the solid links in the stock bracelet and I can live with the folded end links (kinda), but the clasp has to go. I know there are a ton of 18mm options out there, but they all seem to require a flat link at both ends to make it work. The 8926 only comes with one flat link, so i'll either need to buy one more, or find a clasp that fits on it's own (preferred). Any recommendations?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I have used these on Invicta bracelets before. I don't remember exactly, but I think I may have used the original inside portion of the clasp with the Esslinger outer and safety catch. One end of the bracelet is narrower than what the Esslinger clasp is designed for. Take a close look, it shouldn't be too hard to figure out what to change to make it fit nicely. I don't have the bracelet any more or I would double check for you.
http://www.esslinger.com/watch-band...l-tri-fold-buckle-with-security-catch-clasps/


----------



## VIIVIIIXIII (Feb 17, 2016)

jzoo said:


> I have used these on Invicta bracelets before. I don't remember exactly, but I think I may have used the original inside portion of the clasp with the Esslinger outer and safety catch. One end of the bracelet is narrower than what the Esslinger clasp is designed for. Take a close look, it shouldn't be too hard to figure out what to change to make it fit nicely. I don't have the bracelet any more or I would double check for you.
> Stainless Steel Tri Fold Buckle with Security Catch Watch Band Clasp


Good idea. How did you remove the safety catches? I'm looking at it right now, but it doesn't look it's meant to be taken apart.

nvm. found it:

http://blog.esslinger.com/how-to-re...-a-fold-over-style-clasp-using-a-side-cutter/

EDIT: So it works! I replaced the outer portion and the security catch with a generic debranded clasp off eBay, but kept the original under portions of the stock bracelet for the OEM fit. I also brushed the centre links of the bracelet. It looks really good and cost me like $1 to do this.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

So I'm gathering tools & info for the case debrand. I know I could do it by manual files, but in the videos I've watched, using a rotary tool looks so much quicker & easier. I've long been putting off a rotary tool purchase, but think it may be time. Does anyone have experience with the cheap WEN Rotary Tool off Amazon? I'm not sure I can justify a Dremel at 3 x the price for my occasional watch modding usage. Or the Chicago Electric one from Harbor Freight?


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone know of a red or red tipped seconds hand that fits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> So I'm gathering tools & info for the case debrand. I know I could do it by manual files, but in the videos I've watched, using a rotary tool looks so much quicker & easier. I've long been putting off a rotary tool purchase, but think it may be time. Does anyone have experience with the cheap WEN Rotary Tool off Amazon? I'm not sure I can justify a Dremel at 3 x the price for my occasional watch modding usage. Or the Chicago Electric one from Harbor Freight?


Personally, I have a Dremel, but I much prefer the control I get by using a hand file to remove the logo on the Invicta case. I do, however, use the Dremel for the polishing step at the end. It works great for that.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

I use a small drill press with a sanding drum. Makes very quick work of the job. The last one I did took about ten minutes all-in, from first pass to final polish.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I too use a drill press and sanding drum. I have used a hand file but drill press is way faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone ever had the
Crown come off the stem? I was setting time on a new one from amazon and the crow came off in one hand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

vmarks said:


> Anyone ever had the
> Crown come off the stem? I was setting time on a new one from amazon and the crow came off in one hand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sheared off or just unscrewed?


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

hwa said:


> sheared off or just unscrewed?


More like it was stripped out. Would press on the end of the stem and pull off as if no threads in it.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

The quote got dropped...I was answering a question from JRDrew0309:
Anyone know of a red or red tipped seconds hand that fits?

I got this one:
Red Lance Sec Photo by yobokies | Photobucket

And used it on the 8926OB here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-bsht-submariner-thread-tbbst-2646561-53.html#post36193458


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

vmarks said:


> More like it was stripped out. Would press on the end of the stem and pull off as if no threads in it.


Looking for repair suggestions, or just bemoaning the problem? Some Loc-Tite could solve the problem if carefully applied, or wrap the stem threads with some foil and a dab of glue and try that... You can always find a new stem or crown, but the fix might be more satisfying


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

hwa said:


> Looking for repair suggestions, or just bemoaning the problem? Some Loc-Tite could solve the problem if carefully applied, or wrap the stem threads with some foil and a dab of glue and try that... You can always find a new stem or crown, but the fix might be more satisfying


Actually since it's a new amazon purchase the easiest answer is to let them exchange it. My question was just what it looked like: has anyone else experienced it?

Not bemoaning or looking for commiseration. Curious about incidence rates.


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

redzebra said:


> The quote got dropped...I was answering a question from JRDrew0309:
> Anyone know of a red or red tipped seconds hand that fits?
> 
> I got this one:
> ...


This looks great, thanks man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

JRDrew0309 said:


> Anyone know of a red or red tipped seconds hand that fits?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crap, it looks like Dagaz doesn't sell individual hands, anymore. Well, here's some inspiration:


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Swapped this dial combo into a brand new 8926 today. About time to start thinking my invicta herd.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> Crap, it looks like Dagaz doesn't sell individual hands, anymore. Well, here's some inspiration:


That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

hwa said:


> Looking for repair suggestions, or just bemoaning the problem? Some Loc-Tite could solve the problem if carefully applied, or wrap the stem threads with some foil and a dab of glue and try that... You can always find a new stem or crown, but the fix might be more satisfying


Because it's an easy exchange it's a minor annoyance. The worst part is it delays my mod plans that much more.

I have a dial, hands, bezel insert ready to go. Oh well!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

vmarks said:


> Because it's an easy exchange it's a minor annoyance. The worst part is it delays my mod plans that much more.
> 
> I have a dial, hands, bezel insert ready to go. Oh well!


might be worth buying a new NH35 just to have a spare around. It'll come with a stem, and you could use your existing crown assuming it's your stem that's the problem, and not the crown...


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

hwa said:


> might be worth buying a new NH35 just to have a spare around. It'll come with a stem, and you could use your existing crown assuming it's your stem that's the problem, and not the crown...


This may be sensible no matter what course I take. Thanks for the sharp thinking!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Where do you source just the movement?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

vmarks said:


> This may be sensible no matter what course I take. Thanks for the sharp thinking!


 I still have a new style case/stem /back from the watch I dropped and killed the movement. Could that help?

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Startime has them. Im sure others do, too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> I still have a new style case/stem /back from the watch I dropped and killed the movement. Could that help?
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Kind of you to offer, but you hold onto it, you may need it.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

FYI, the newest 8926 hands match Dagaz dials really well.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

hwa said:


> Startime has them. Im sure others do, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn't appear they sell to any Joe Blow off the street. I see them on ebay now, which I thought I looked in the past.

Ebay always leads to other finds, as I'm considering digging into the Sewor in order to practice crown guard removal. Free green bezel insert, sterile submariner caseback & 16mm(??) band included.

Or maybe I could just be a Winner instead (note the URL, lol). Is that an homage of an homage? It does have some nice features, including "Life Water Resistance", "Hollow out Mechanical Watch," & "Big Round Dial."


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

saturnine said:


> It doesn't appear they sell to any Joe Blow off the street. I see them on ebay now, which I thought I looked in the past.
> 
> Ebay always leads to other finds, as I'm considering digging into the Sewor in order to practice crown guard removal. Free green bezel insert, sterile submariner caseback & 16mm(??) band included.
> 
> Or maybe I could just be a Winner instead (note the URL, lol). Is that an homage of an homage? It does have some nice features, including "Life Water Resistance", "Hollow out Mechanical Watch," & "Big Round Dial."


I think 16mm would be the clasp. The Legend bracelet has the same 20-16 taper.

It's crazy how they can make all these watches LOOK the same. Anyone think the bezel inserts would for the 8926?

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

saturnine said:


> hwa said:
> 
> 
> > Startime has them. Im sure others do, too.
> ...


You need to register with Startime, but they don't ask for business credentials or anything like that. It's worth checking out in my experience.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

jzoo said:


> You need to register with Startime, but they don't ask for business credentials or anything like that. It's worth checking out in my experience.


I checked "hobbiest", and they denied my registration, unless I can provide them with NAWCC credentials. I can't advocate lying on the form, ... so you may want to look into NAWCC membership.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

jisham said:


> I checked "hobbiest", and they denied my registration, unless I can provide them with NAWCC credentials. I can't advocate lying on the form, ... so you may want to look into NAWCC membership.


Huh, I didn't run into that. Sorry.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> It doesn't appear they sell to any Joe Blow off the street. I see them on ebay now, which I thought I looked in the past.
> 
> Ebay always leads to other finds, as I'm considering digging into the Sewor in order to practice crown guard removal. Free green bezel insert, sterile submariner caseback & 16mm(??) band included.
> 
> Or maybe I could just be a Winner instead (note the URL, lol). Is that an homage of an homage? It does have some nice features, including "Life Water Resistance", "Hollow out Mechanical Watch," & "Big Round Dial."


i just wanna order all of them


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i just wanna order all of them


Man the Winner has a white dial. 









Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

hwa said:


> Startime has them. Im sure others do, too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for reminding me about STS  Forgot I have an account there. $200 later...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi all, I am new to this, I just got an 8926OB and want to start modding. I have read 120 pages so far, but have a lot more to go. I've got a dial from Dagaz on the way. I know many have sanded off the Invicta from the side of the case without removing the bezel. I'd like to do that for now and keep the bezel as is. Can I get some advice from you all about how to sand the sides of the case without removing or damaging the bezel, please? Thank you!

In the meantime I'll keep reading and learning, I've got a lot to go, but am enjoying it. Thanks!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

swank said:


> Hi all, I am new to this, I just got an 8926OB and want to start modding. I have read 120 pages so far, but have a lot more to go. I've got a dial from Dagaz on the way. I know many have sanded off the Invicta from the side of the case without removing the bezel. I'd like to do that for now and keep the bezel as is. Can I get some advice from you all about how to sand the sides of the case without removing or damaging the bezel, please? Thank you!
> 
> In the meantime I'll keep reading and learning, I've got a lot to go, but am enjoying it. Thanks!


It's not hard to remove the bezel, and it will be a lot easier to remove the Invicta inscription from the side of the case with the bezel out of the way.

I don't know if you have run across svorkoetter's excellent tutorial on how to mod an 8926, but if haven't, here's a link:

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - lifetrekker_


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've never seen that. What a great write up! And @Jelliotz getting a little shout out there at the end too.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk

Fresh mod.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Just FYI, but I contacted William at TC and suggested he do a run of 16800/16610 size bezel inserts in the Milsub style. He agreed, put them on order, and said they will be available next month. How cool is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


FYI,

These are available now, I just ordered 2!!!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> FYI,
> 
> These are available now, I just ordered 2!!!


I have a pair incoming as well. ?

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - lifetrekker_


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> I have a pair incoming as well. &#55357;&#56846;
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - lifetrekker_


Are they listed on the Tiger Concepts website? If no, what colors are available, pricing & how to order?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Are they listed on the Tiger Concepts website? If no, what colors are available, pricing & how to order?


I couldn't find them, but emailed the Sales email address and told him I'd like one of the new full dashed inserts. I had a PayPal invoice that day.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> I couldn't find them, but emailed the Sales email address and told him I'd like one of the new full dashed inserts. I had a PayPal invoice that day.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Forgive my ignorance, but what do they look like?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Some interesting selection of hands for the NH35...

Hands - dlwwatches


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> Some interesting selection of hands for the NH35...
> 
> Hands â€" dlwwatches


i dig those trident seconds hands, and the clover one too


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Are they listed on the Tiger Concepts website? If no, what colors are available, pricing & how to order?


Email William directly at [email protected] and just ask for them. As far as I know, they are only available in black with silver markings, and are $15.00 each plus shipping. And they are not on his website.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what do they look like?


Like this.










"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - lifetrekker_


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks LifeTrekker, I did see svorkoetter's writeup on how to take the bezel off, but I also read earlier that Jelliotz can grind off the logos without taking the bezel off, so I would like to do that if possible and need some advice, which would be greatly appreciated.

Two more questions... second , I would like a very minimal bezel insert. I saw a black-on-black insert for parnis that looked awesome. Is there something very minimal like that which would fit in our 8926 bezels?

Third, I got another 8926, this time one with a scalloped edge. It has a yellow rotor. Is that the new thing or did I get something weird? I just got it today from Amazon. https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Collection-Automatic-Watch/dp/B001E96DHA/

Thanks everyone, this forum is so incredibly helpful, I am learning a ton!


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

swank said:


> Third, I got another 8926, this time one with a scalloped edge. It has a yellow rotor. Is that the new thing or did I get something weird?


Both weird (IMO) and the new thing.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

swank said:


> Thanks LifeTrekker, I did see svorkoetter's writeup on how to take the bezel off, but I also read earlier that Jelliotz can grind off the logos without taking the bezel off, so I would like to do that if possible and need some advice, which would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Two more questions... second , I would like a very minimal bezel insert. I saw a black-on-black insert for parnis that looked awesome. Is there something very minimal like that which would fit in our 8926 bezels?
> 
> ...


Yellow rotor came out about a year and half ago or so. It's the latest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

swank said:


> Thanks LifeTrekker, I did see svorkoetter's writeup on how to take the bezel off, but I also read earlier that Jelliotz can grind off the logos without taking the bezel off, so I would like to do that if possible and need some advice, which would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks everyone, this forum is so incredibly helpful, I am learning a ton!




The very first one I did:



















Used a thick leather strap to pad the jaws.

I remove the bezel since that one though, and eventually reworked it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Some interesting selection of hands for the NH35...
> 
> Hands - dlwwatches


There are some interesting hands there.

They also have some interesting dials. Here's a 8926 mod I did with one:








I always wanted a mechanical watch with an ICSP port  The hands are from Dagaz, as I recall, although DLW seems to have some similar ones, now. I forget where the bezel insert is from, I think someone on eBay and it had to be sanded down to fit.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

jisham said:


> There are some interesting hands there.
> 
> They also have some interesting dials. Here's a 8926 mod I did with one:
> View attachment 10275394
> ...


Dauphine hands with milgauss seconds. This is the Rolex 6541 setup.

I would have thought a two layer pcb would be too thick for a dial plate. I used to have tons of beta pcb from products I worked on. We used black pcb or red for the beta boards. They would have made neat dials.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

vmarks said:


> Dauphine hands with milgauss seconds. This is the Rolex 6541 setup.
> 
> I would have thought a two layer pcb would be too thick for a dial plate. I used to have tons of beta pcb from products I worked on. We used black pcb or red for the beta boards. They would have made neat dials.


I have wondered about the thickness also. I have used old memory as scales on a small knife build, but even those are way thicker than a watch dial.

Maybe sand them down from the back side?

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

vmarks said:


> Dauphine hands with milgauss seconds. This is the Rolex 6541 setup.
> 
> I would have thought a two layer pcb would be too thick for a dial plate. I used to have tons of beta pcb from products I worked on. We used black pcb or red for the beta boards. They would have made neat dials.


I remember looking up the dial thickness spec in a NH35 tech manual back when I did this, but I can't remember the number (old fart syndrome...), but it was small, like half millimeter or maybe even as small as 0.1 mm. Much thinner than a standard PCB. I think I looked into the thinnest PCB's made by one of the online fab houses (EasyPCB or PC Express?), and they had a thin flexible line that was close, if you want a custom PCB dial. Maybe they were 0.45 mm ?

The DLW dial felt very thin to my EE hands, It'd be reasonable to assume it was machined down to that thickness by some technique. I have no idea if that was milling, shaving or sanding. I didn't really think to look for tooling marks on the back-side, but I don't recall seeing any either. So maybe something like a micro-tome or a plane? Or maybe they were production rejects that de-laminated or were stopped on an early layer? They have full solder mask/silk screen, so they probably made it through full fab first.

Sorry I don't have more hard answers. I was curious how they're made, as it's easy for me to come across PCB's and tempting to make a custom one out of a past project that I'd love to remember by chopping it into tiny pieces and stuffing into a metal case spindled on watch hands. (Too much EE angst?)


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Should have done my research first.

NH35A manual says 0.40mm for dial thickness.

Express PCB says 0.059" for 2 layer PCB, plus a smidge for extra copper plating, which is around 1.5mm.

That will require thinning. And I'm starting to lean towards the sanding theory.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I just got lost in this thread for most of the day looking up various parts & methods. So many options. I bought both the 8926 & 9094 from the Thanksgiving sale, to see which I liked better. I already returned the 8926, but now wishing I had kept it. Oh well, I'll wait for another sale.

Sea Wolf homage...BB...Bond Sub...mishmash... And I haven't even taken it apart yet.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I just got lost in this thread for most of the day looking up various parts & methods. So many options. I bought both the 8926 & 9094 from the Thanksgiving sale, to see which I liked better. I already returned the 8926, but now wishing I had kept it. Oh well, I'll wait for another sale.
> 
> Sea Wolf homage...BB...Bond Sub...mishmash... And I haven't even taken it apart yet.


Welcome to our Rabbit Hole!

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm now about 240 pages into this thread and need some help/clarification on bezel removal. LifeTrekker and rbesass said that the scalloped bezel has a different removal/installation process. Is that true for the new one? I have a yellow-rotor scalloped-bezel that I just got from Amazon, in addition to a silver-rotor 8926OB. Dials and hands are on the way, do I use a different technique for taking the scalloped vs OB bezels off?

Thank you all, I'm reading and learning from all the wisdom and experience here.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

swank said:


> I'm now about 240 pages into this thread and need some help/clarification on bezel removal. LifeTrekker and rbesass said that the scalloped bezel has a different removal/installation process. Is that true for the new one? I have a yellow-rotor scalloped-bezel that I just got from Amazon, in addition to a silver-rotor 8926OB. Dials and hands are on the way, do I use a different technique for taking the scalloped vs OB bezels off?
> 
> Thank you all, I'm reading and learning from all the wisdom and experience here.


It is and it isn't true. There are now two different scalloped bezel versions. One the retaining wire can be picked out and the other needs to be removed with another method. I use razor blades. 
I think for the most part I have been seeing ones that the retaining wire that can be picked out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

rbesass said:


> It is and it isn't true. There are now two different scalloped bezel versions. One the retaining wire can be picked out and the other needs to be removed with another method. I use razor blades.
> I think for the most part I have been seeing ones that the retaining wire that can be picked out.


Thanks rbesass. Can someone explain the razorblade method. From this picture, I see that you wedge in the blades. Does that then allow the bezel to be pried off or what does one do next?

Thanks!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

swank said:


> Thanks rbesass. Can someone explain the razorblade method. From this picture, I see that you wedge in the blades. Does that then allow the bezel to be pried off or what does one do next?
> 
> Thanks!


Bear in mind: if you go the razor blade route, it's kind of tricky and don't forget to tape the edges of the blade. I found some needle-nosed tweezers and was able to pluck the end of the retaining wire out of the small gap between midcase and bezel. Simple as pie.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> I just got lost in this thread for most of the day looking up various parts & methods. So many options. I bought both the 8926 & 9094 from the Thanksgiving sale, to see which I liked better. I already returned the 8926, but now wishing I had kept it. Oh well, I'll wait for another sale.
> 
> Sea Wolf homage...BB...Bond Sub...mishmash... And I haven't even taken it apart yet.


Got all kinds of mishmashs planned for these bad boys. Just wanna find a GMT movement i can swap into a N35a case.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Got all kinds of mishmashs planned for these bad boys. Just wanna find a GMT movement i can swap into a N35a case.


There is none for the NH35....

You can only do a GMT swap with the older 8926 with the Miyota Movement with a DG3804.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > Got all kinds of mishmashs planned for these bad boys. Just wanna find a GMT movement i can swap into a N35a case.
> ...


Its christmas time, why must you crish the dreams of a relatively young man?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Its christmas time, why must you crish the dreams of a relatively young man?


Sorry dude! :-(

Just the facts...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I think for the most part I have been seeing ones that the retaining wire that can be picked out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto. That's what I have seen recently too. And more than likely that will be the case if your watch has the newer yellow rotor. Only way to know for sure is to take it apart though.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## Boothroyd (Feb 29, 2016)

Guys, rookie question but I don't wanna screw up my next project: If I want to keep the 200m water resistance, how should I processed when opening the case and then re-seal it afterwards?
Can I just open it, remove the movement and do what ever I'm suppose to do and close it again, or should I change the gasket/dip it in silicone etc?

Although I'm used to work on cars, but these delicate mechanics are out of my knowledge and experience. =(


The idea is to just remove the INVICTA logo on the side of the case, but I don't wanna risk damaging the movement during the process.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Boothroyd said:


> Guys, rookie question but I don't wanna screw up my next project: If I want to keep the 200m water resistance, how should I processed when opening the case and then re-seal it afterwards?
> Can I just open it, remove the movement and do what ever I'm suppose to do and close it again, or should I change the gasket/dip it in silicone etc?
> 
> Although I'm used to work on cars, but these delicate mechanics are out of my knowledge and experience. =(
> ...


You shouldn't have any trouble if you're not removing the crystal or crown tube and if you're using the same caseback. It wouldn't hurt to reapply silicone to the caseback gasket, but don't overdo it.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Boothroyd said:


> Guys, rookie question but I don't wanna screw up my next project: If I want to keep the 200m water resistance, how should I processed when opening the case and then re-seal it afterwards?
> Can I just open it, remove the movement and do what ever I'm suppose to do and close it again, or should I change the gasket/dip it in silicone etc?
> 
> Although I'm used to work on cars, but these delicate mechanics are out of my knowledge and experience. =(
> ...


The case back seal should be fine dry although some people might lightly grease it. I've thought of using teflon grease for this.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I have some silicone grease coming from Amazon now, but I've never used it before and have never had any issues. Especially if it's a new watch and it are only opening it once. 

Fwiw, I didn't remove the movement on the last one I worked on. Just watch the metal dust when you do open the case back. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

i am finally going to convert my miyota 8926 into a gmt!
i'm hoping to get some feedback before i get my parts or advice from those that have tried the conversion. thanks in advance!

- swap miyota movement with DG3804B (from ofrei or esslinger).
- can't seem to find a planet ocean type dial so i will get one i like and enlarge the hole to 2mm to accommodate the dg3804b hole (should the new hole be slightly larger than 2mm to allow for the movement to rotate?)
- keep the dg3804 stem in place while cutting stem to the appropriate length

some helpful links:
general guidance from jelliottz
Let's see those Invicta 8926 mods! - Page 74

dg3804 removing the stem issue:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/dg3804-noob-question-1086420.html

movement from esslinger:
Chinese Automatic Watch Movement DG3804B Date at 3:00 Overall Height 8.0mm


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^^ Pick a dial that doesn't have applied indices. Flatter is better to have clearance for all the hands.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

jzoo said:


> ^^ Pick a dial that doesn't have applied indices. Flatter is better to have clearance for all the hands.


Totally agree!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

jzoo said:


> ^^ Pick a dial that doesn't have applied indices. Flatter is better to have clearance for all the hands.





rbesass said:


> Totally agree!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@rbesass
@jzoo

thanks!! that aspect didn't even cross my mind!


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


was not expecting the bezel for the miyota version of the 8926 to be different from the nh35a version. i cannot remove the bezel like i did for the 8926 version with the nh35a.

there is not enough room (even with pressing against one side of the bezel) to take out the hexagonal "spring" that keeps the bezel in place. i can barely even see the retaining "spring." i noticed some people pointing to some solutions (see links below). i haven't tried them yet. i have tried using a vice grip (with rubber pads) as well as a case opener. there was no give at all. i can't imagine getting enough leverage and torque to pop the bezel off!

any suggestions?

also, i am thinking once i get this bezel off, i will look into replacing the bezel with the bezel from a nh35a 8926, that way any future mods i can do easily. has anyone done this? i assume there may be differences in the inner bezel diameter but that the retaining hexagonal retaining "spring" has enough play that it would work (or i can adjust the angles of bends if the inner diameter is smaller or larger). any thoughts?

ways to get the bezel off of watches with no room to remove the retaining spring/clip
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/8926-bezel-removal-miyota-3675610.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/diy-...-1381514.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1381514


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

mouseandcat said:


> was not expecting the bezel for the miyota version of the 8926 to be different from the nh35a version. i cannot remove the bezel like i did for the 8926 version with the nh35a.
> 
> there is not enough room (even with pressing against one side of the bezel) to take out the hexagonal "spring" that keeps the bezel in place. i can barely even see the retaining "spring." i noticed some people pointing to some solutions (see links below). i haven't tried them yet. i have tried using a vice grip (with rubber pads) as well as a case opener. there was no give at all. i can't imagine getting enough leverage and torque to pop the bezel off!
> 
> ...


Get two double sided razor blades. Tape one edge so you don't cut your self. Stuff the blades between the bezel and the rehout. Use a knife and pry the bezel off. Be careful not to bend bezel. When you reattach the bezel the wire may get jammed and your bezel may not turn properly. You can use the blades to dislodge the wire and get the bezel to turn again. 
Hope this makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

In my experience, the OB bezel with wide gap does not swap in place of the scalloped bezel with narrow gap. The groove for the retaining ring was in different places on the two cases (both cases were NH35 versions).

The DIY Seamaster bezel removal tool works well for me. I do use a wrench to tighten the clamp, a screwdriver often doesn't get it tight enough.


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

jzoo said:


> In my experience, the OB bezel with wide gap does not swap in place of the scalloped bezel with narrow gap. The groove for the retaining ring was in different places on the two cases (both cases were NH35 versions).
> 
> The DIY Seamaster bezel removal tool works well for me. I do use a wrench to tighten the clamp, a screwdriver often doesn't get it tight enough.


well, the bezel removal tool did not budge the bezel. i went big orange retailer to pick up a pvc pipe, 1.25 inch pipe fit snugly (see image below). two problems:

1) if i get it too tight the bezel pops out of the pipe.
2) if i don't get it tight enough when i pull the pipe (or the watch) the watch+bezel just pops out of the pvc pipe intact.

i tried putting the bracelet on and yanking it (destroyed the pins+rolled end link). tried spinning the case and then trying to torque the bezel off. i tried prying the pipe in various positions (12 oclock, 3, 6, 9). i tried moving the worm gear clamp closer to and further away from the case to no avail.

i must be missing something in this technique. the bezel has absolutely no play in any direction (x/y/z). any suggestions?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I can't tell how many slots you cut in the pipe, I would suggest 4, more or less evenly spaced. I line up the clamp with the bezel. It ends up being almost at the edge of the pipe. Once it is all tight, twist the pipe and pull away at the same time.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

(Moved from another thread)

I was looking at the Dagaz site and the AMA diver dial says it was designed for the Sea Urchin and SKX031 with their stock chapter ring in mind. Does anyone know if this dial will work in an 8926? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaMugger (Mar 28, 2015)

I don't know through personal experience but the site says that it will fit on a NH35. I think the design of this dial relies on the chapter ring to provide the minute markings.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Get two double sided razor blades. Tape one edge so you don't cut your self. Stuff the blades between the bezel and the rehout. Use a knife and pry the bezel off. Be careful not to bend bezel. When you reattach the bezel the wire may get jammed and your bezel may not turn properly. You can use the blades to dislodge the wire and get the bezel to turn again.
> Hope this makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would definitely try the razor blade trick. Basically, they push the retaining wire out of the groove thus allowing you to pry off the bezel easily. And I know that some use the long sharp edge of the blade, but I use the short edge and tape up the sharp edges. It has worked for me on several occasions.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

hawkeye86 said:


> (Moved from another thread)
> 
> I was looking at the Dagaz site and the AMA diver dial says it was designed for the Sea Urchin and SKX031 with their stock chapter ring in mind. Does anyone know if this dial will work in an 8926?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Theoretically yes, especially as the three has the same dial diameter and the three has crown at 3. You should be good to go I guess

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

If anyone has a set of meecedes hands (all 3) that they aren't going to use, I will gladly pay shipping for them.

I have a mod that I'm putting together, but it isn't a sub.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Capt Obvious said:


> If anyone has a set of meecedes hands (all 3) that they aren't going to use, I will gladly pay shipping for them.
> 
> I have a mod that I'm putting together, but it isn't a sub.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have 2 sets of invicta stock hands. You can have them for sure, PM if interested

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Pm sent. Thank you

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Who sells dials and hands with the brightest Lume?

$82 for Canadians. https://www.amazon.ca/gp/r.html?C=2...XSUBDACB0RUA&ref_=pe_386430_126088100_TE_item

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

rellybelly said:


> Who sells dials and hands with the brightest Lume?
> 
> $82 for Canadians. https://www.amazon.ca/gp/r.html?C=2...XSUBDACB0RUA&ref_=pe_386430_126088100_TE_item
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Dagaz hands and dials are a good place to start.

http://dagazwatch.com/


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> Dagaz hands and dials are a good place to start.
> 
> http://dagazwatch.com/


My dagaz snowflake hands have weak and uneven C1. Are his C3 dials/hands significantly brighter / longer lasting?

Also, I thought he stopped selling just dials/hands...?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

rellybelly said:


> My dagaz snowflake hands have weak and uneven C1. Are his C3 dials/hands significantly brighter / longer lasting?
> 
> Also, I thought he stopped selling just dials/hands...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Here's a quick snap of the cathedral hands from Dagaz. It matches pretty well with the lume from the Seiko dial which is quite bright when compared to my other watches.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

rellybelly said:


> My dagaz snowflake hands have weak and uneven C1. Are his C3 dials/hands significantly brighter / longer lasting?
> 
> Also, I thought he stopped selling just dials/hands...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Same experience on the snowflake hands here. But some hand set from his are good.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

He does still sell dials and hand sets, he stopped selling seconds hands in batches. Most of his dials and hands use a mix of C1 and C3 (I can't think of a dial with straight C3 offhand, but he is still has some hands with C3 available).

Generally, C3 is regarded as brighter with longer glow than C1. C3 has a greenish tint in daylight that some people don't care for while C1 is white in daylight.

That said, I have used Dagaz C1/C3 hands and his milsub dial and can still read the watch around 4 in the morning.

Larger patches of lume glow brighter and longer than smaller patches, so that is something else to consider.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Mouseandcat- Any success in getting the bezel off?
This is the tool I made, it works well for me. I started with a 1.5" to 1.25" reducer.


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

jzoo said:


> Mouseandcat- Any success in getting the bezel off?
> This is the tool I made, it works well for me. I started with a 1.5" to 1.25" reducer.


no dice!

i made cuts into a new section of the pipe to apply pressure more evenly. i can get the pipe to really grip the bezel but i can't get the leverage i need to separate the case from the bezel. i have a growing pile of bent spring bars. i tried sticking the end of my wrench through the case onto the inside edge of the case to pop it off that way with no luck. i tried all the permutations.

the fit of my bezel and case seems impossibly tight (flush against the case as well as flush around the rehaut). i can only jam one razor blade in between the bezel and rehaut.

i will try a few more times today but i may give up and take it to a local jeweler/watch repair. i think one of these should work:


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Here are the first pics of my newly completed Rolex 5517 Milsub Homage. It's on a grey NATO from Cincystrapworks.com, and of course it's based on the inexpensive and versatile Invicta 8926.























































"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## Arkanjel (Nov 7, 2016)

Well, I make it !!!!

the invicta when i bought it


















with nato bond:










I didn't like the invicta logos and simbols but i loved the watch, so after read this thread, all post, every post (yes......2 long nights hahahaha)

I bought in dagaz a pair of mercedes hands and a dial, also I brush the case and remove the invicta logo, so this is the result:





































I have to do just 2 things:

- First: Brush the armis, but I don't know if brush everything, or just sides, and left the central part like this.

- Second, I NEED HELP !!!!!!!!! i have a very big problem, and i can't fix it, the bezel is crazy, I removed it to brush the case, but now, after put the normal spring and the click spring, I put de bezel in his place, but it goes out so easy, just with one finger without push strong.
I think that the problem is this spring








But I don't know how to solve this problem, because the spring doen't go well in his place, or move it or something, when i put it, i can hear the clicks but after that, it goes out so so easy. please help!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

I've been working on a Blue Vintage Tudor Snowflake Homage, so I wanted to find an acrylic crystal with a magnifier that would look the part.
I found that the PA462-17E at 30.1mm press fit nicely with the stock gasket.
I really liked the look of it until I tried to look at the date. Turns out the dome of the crystal is too far from the dial distorting the date so bad you can't read it. (Kind of defeats the purpose)
















I ended up using a GS PHD 28 3/4 (30.9mm)
It's press fit without the gasket.
Since the crystal has a step fit edge, the bezel insert still clears the crystal.















I may try to reduce the height of the PA462 to see if it will work out, but that adventure will have to wait for another time...


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

- Second, I NEED HELP !!!!!!!!! i have a very big problem, and i can't fix it, the bezel is crazy, I removed it to brush the case, but now, after put the normal spring and the click spring, I put de bezel in his place, but it goes out so easy, just with one finger without push strong.
I think that the problem is this spring








But I don't know how to solve this problem, because the spring doen't go well in his place, or move it or something, when i put it, i can hear the clicks but after that, it goes out so so easy. please help![/QUOTE]

Make sure that the wire is perfectly straight in between the angled bends. If they become curved, which they often do while removing the bezel, they will not seat in the grove properly...


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got this brand new 8926 with a brand new SOXA mod performed by fellow member and good friend BRad704. I think it looks awesome! Thanks @BRad704 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arkanjel (Nov 7, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> Make sure that the wire is perfectly straight in between the angled bends. If they become curved, which they often do while removing the bezel, they will not seat in the grove properly...


Yes i think that this is the problem, and also maybe all corners are not similars 

Can i buy new one? how can i fix this?


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

PowerChucker said:


> I just got this brand new 8926 with a brand new SOXA mod performed by fellow member and good friend BRad704. I think it looks awesome! Thanks @BRad704
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome dial. Where did he source it? Is that the Seiko tsunami on it?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

blakerad said:


> Awesome dial. Where did he source it? Is that the Seiko tsunami on it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Is a Dagaz Orange Soxa dial

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> I've been working on a Blue Vintage Tudor Snowflake Homage, so I wanted to find an acrylic crystal with a magnifier that would look the part.
> I found that the PA462-17E at 30.1mm press fit nicely with the stock gasket.
> I really liked the look of it until I tried to look at the date. Turns out the dome of the crystal is too far from the dial distorting the date so bad you can't read it. (Kind of defeats the purpose)
> 
> ...


where did you source the dial from? im also wanting to do a Tudor Sub homage


----------



## jeffers0n (Sep 8, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


>


That looks awesome man!!! Great work


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> where did you source the dial from? im also wanting to do a Tudor Sub homage


I got it from Yobokies along with the matching hands...


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Arkanjel said:


> Yes i think that this is the problem, and also maybe all corners are not similars
> 
> Can i buy new one? how can i fix this?


No need to buy a new one. They are very forgiving. You can usually bend it or straighten it the way you need to by just using your fingers; or for more precise bends some needle nose pliers.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Arkanjel said:


> Yes i think that this is the problem, and also maybe all corners are not similars
> 
> Can i buy new one? how can i fix this?


Just straighten out any curves between the bends. The wire bends pretty easily, so you shouldn't have to replace it.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jeffers0n said:


> That looks awesome man!!! Great work


Thanks!

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

joefri187 said:


> I've been working on a Blue Vintage Tudor Snowflake Homage, so I wanted to find an acrylic crystal with a magnifier that would look the part.
> ....
> I ended up using a GS PHD 28 3/4 (30.9mm)
> It's press fit without the gasket.
> ...


I really like that 2nd crystal. Is this it?
GS PHD 28-3/4 Watch Crystal [GS-PHD28-3/4] - $4.95 : Tip Top Crystals, Vintage Watch Crystals

And am I seeing things or did you age the bezel insert?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I really like that 2nd crystal. Is this it?
> GS PHD 28-3/4 Watch Crystal [GS-PHD28-3/4] - $4.95 : Tip Top Crystals, Vintage Watch Crystals
> 
> And am I seeing things or did you age the bezel insert?


That looks like the right crystal... and you have a keen eye. I did age the insert a bit using 1000 grit wet sandpaper...


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I've searched for sometime now- but can't find any info. Anyone know how to remove the yellow from invicta's nh35 rotor? Is it paint? Or a decal that can be peeled off. I can't stand the yellow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

It's paint. You can soak it off, but someone else will have to give you the specifics. I've never done it because I like a little provenance. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> I've searched for sometime now- but can't find any info. Anyone know how to remove the yellow from invicta's nh35 rotor? Is it paint? Or a decal that can be peeled off. I can't stand the yellow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drop the rotor in fingernail polish remover (acetone) for awhile. Sometimes it takes 5 minutes and other times it takes 30 or more. Be sure to silicone oil the rotor bearings when you reattach the rotor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

joefri187 said:


> That looks like the right crystal... and you have a keen eye. I did age the insert a bit using 1000 grit wet sandpaper...


Thank goodness, I was worried I may have pointed out a flaw in your hardware.  It's a very nice subtle aging. The bleach aging I've seen can be great too, but certainly more aggressive.

so this is tapatalk


----------



## watchcrazy007 (Aug 8, 2016)

Tudors are beautiful. So elegant and classic.


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here are the first pics of my newly completed Rolex 5517 Milsub Homage. It's on a grey NATO from Cincystrapworks.com, and of course it's based on the inexpensive and versatile Invicta 8926.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks great! Where are the dial and hands from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I really like a lot of these mods. I have the quartz Invicta PD 9307. It's a 40mm with Swiss movement (705 caliber, Ronda 515?). Are the parts you guys are ordering compatible with this watch? I would think things like bezel inserts would be the same, but I'm not sure about dials and hands. Thanks!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

You'll have to search for specific hands that fit the Ronda movement. Each brand movement uses a slightly different size for the mounting holes in the hands. 

Dials can be made to work, but you have to make sure the diameter is right. 

I would do some Google research for other mods people have done on the same model or movement 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Ronda and Seiko are pretty good about making technical drawings available for their movements. From these, you can work out if the dial feet and date windows are in the same places or not. If your quartz watch has a dial diameter of 28.5-29mm and a dial opening of about 27mm in the case, you can use no-date dials for Seiko (28.5mm) or 28.5mm and 29mn dials from other sources with dial dots instead of the dial feet to avoid mismatches altogether.

The hole sizes in the hour and minute hands will most likely be smaller for the quartz movement. Again, the drawing from Ronda will tell you what they are, or maybe a Google search as Brad suggested. Otto Frei is a good source for quartz hands, but they may need some tinkering to fit. He also has a minimum order, so maybe look at dials and tools too.

As to bezel insert sizes, you'll want to measure yours and check against the information in this thread- https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/bezel...html#/forumsite/20758/topics/918743?_k=wuds8r. Not all sellers on eBay will measure insert sizes, so if you see that yours matches a more popular watch, that will help your search. If yours matches the 8926, then my understanding is Tiger Concept bezel inserts fit without modification. Many others will need work. That has been described a few times in this thread.

Best of luck and have fun!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I really like a lot of these mods. I have the quartz Invicta PD 9307. It's a 40mm with Swiss movement (705 caliber, Ronda 515?). Are the parts you guys are ordering compatible with this watch? I would think things like bezel inserts would be the same, but I'm not sure about dials and hands. Thanks!


Boley is a good site to look up specs...

Kaliber - boley GmbH - RONDA - 515


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

JRDrew0309 said:


> This looks great! Where are the dial and hands from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The dial is the BSH project dial that those of us in the BSHT thread had made last year, and the hands are a mash-up set that I relumed to match the dial. The hour and seconds hands came from Ofrei.com, and the minute hand is the stock Invicta.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here are the first pics of my newly completed Rolex 5517 Milsub Homage. It's on a grey NATO from Cincystrapworks.com, and of course it's based on the inexpensive and versatile Invicta 8926.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is such a great looking watch. I bet it looks killer on a bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Thanks! The dial is the BSH project dial that those of us in the BSHT thread had made last year, and the hands are a mash-up set that I relumed to match the dial. The hour and seconds hands came from Ofrei.com, and the minute hand is the stock Invicta.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


Looks super clean, you did a great job.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Removed the red paint from the rehaut and replaced the insert with the new one from Tiger


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

I keep going back and forth on whether or not to do the mods on one of these myself. Can anyone recommend a good hand puller and movement holder? Would more than likely be buying from ofrei or Amazon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

JRDrew0309 said:


> I keep going back and forth on whether or not to do the mods on one of these myself. Can anyone recommend a good hand puller and movement holder? Would more than likely be buying from ofrei or Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used Chinese ones last night. Worked fine.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

HoosierTrooper said:


> That is such a great looking watch. I bet it looks killer on a bracelet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know. I guess I'll have to give it a try sometime and see if it does. ?

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## HoosierTrooper (May 17, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I don't know. I guess I'll have to give it a try sometime and see if it does. 
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


b-)


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I ordered a full minute marker from tiger concept the day he posted that they were available. I'm getting pretty jealous seeing others with them and mine haven't shown up yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I ordered a full minute marker from tiger concept the day he posted that they were available. I'm getting pretty jealous seeing others with them and mine haven't shown up yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you taken a look at the tracking information? At least that will give you an idea if it's in the country yet or not.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

TheWraith said:


> Another pic as I wait patiently for Dagaz break to end and I can order parts....


What bracelet is this? Parnis?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Have you taken a look at the tracking information? At least that will give you an idea if it's in the country yet or not.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


No I haven't. I just keep thinking it will show up in the mail box. I ordered sword hands from Dagaz the same day and haven't received them either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> No I haven't. I just keep thinking it will show up in the mail box. I ordered sword hands from Dagaz the same day and haven't received them either.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have several overseas packages coming as well. I think the USPS puts aside all "non-Priority Mail Flat Rate" boxes until January. 

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Has anyone found a 12 hour or countdown bezel that they were able to make work with an 8926? I want to do a field mod but don't like an elapsed time bezel for it. 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Awesome watch LifeTrekker! Did you brush the bezel? It looks less shiny. If you did, how?



LifeTrekker said:


> Here are the first pics of my newly completed Rolex 5517 Milsub Homage. It's on a grey NATO from Cincystrapworks.com, and of course it's based on the inexpensive and versatile Invicta 8926.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

swank said:


> Awesome watch LifeTrekker! Did you brush the bezel? It looks less shiny. If you did, how?





LifeTrekker said:


> Here are the first pics of my newly completed Rolex 5517 Milsub Homage. It's on a grey NATO from Cincystrapworks.com, and of course it's based on the inexpensive and versatile Invicta 8926.


Yes I did. I used a mini wire brush attachment on my Dremel tool set on slow speed to brush between the teeth, and then I chucked it up in my drill press and used 220 sandpaper in a sanding block to do the sides and upper edges. Go easy with the wire brush though. It's easy to overdo it.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here are the first pics of my newly completed Rolex 5517 Milsub Homage. It's on a grey NATO from Cincystrapworks.com, and of course it's based on the inexpensive and versatile Invicta 8926.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the grooves on the bezel look a bit deeper but not sure if that's b/c of the light/shadows or you filed them to be a tad bit deeper?? looks great!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

mouseandcat said:


> the grooves on the bezel look a bit deeper but not sure if that's b/c of the light/shadows or you filed them to be a tad bit deeper?? looks great!


Thanks!

And I think it's mostly just the light/shadows, as I really didn't change the depth very much. I just got rid of the reflectivity.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

jzoo said:


> Mouseandcat- Any success in getting the bezel off?
> This is the tool I made, it works well for me. I started with a 1.5" to 1.25" reducer.


i went to a person with his own shop (he does cleanings/calibrations/servicing all himself). he didn't have that four pronged bezel remover. he used two case knives and brute forced the bezel off after ~10 minutes of tinkering with various tools. really took a ton of force and torque, i was surprised he got it off with only a very very slight bend to the bezel.

now that it's off i'm wondering if there's anything i can do to modify the bezel to make it easier to get off the next time i need to get it off?

- shave off some of the inner diameter so that i can access the retainer wire without resorting to; but when i looked at the depth of the groove where the retainer wire rests, i found it too shallow.
- drill one small notch (or a few) around the bezel (same idea, i can take out the retainer wire out with nose pliers as i would in the other 8926 cases)

additional suggestions are welcome! (pictures for posterity if anyone else wants to see what the bezel looks like for these types of cases)


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

mouseandcat said:


> i went to a person with his own shop (he does cleanings/calibrations/servicing all himself). he didn't have that four pronged bezel remover. he used two case knives and brute forced the bezel off after ~10 minutes of tinkering with various tools. really took a ton of force and torque, i was surprised he got it off with only a very very slight bend to the bezel.
> 
> now that it's off i'm wondering if there's anything i can do to modify the bezel to make it easier to get off the next time i need to get it off?
> 
> ...


My advice: Learn to get it off with the razor blade method. Once you do it once or twice and get the hang of it, it will only take you a few minutes to remove the bezel from this type of case (Without bending the bezel). I take a part a disposable 3 or 4 blade razor and use those. An old style dbl edged razor blade works well too.

Keep in mind you are only going to run into this problem with the older cases. Newer versions have plenty of room to fish the wire out.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> My advice: Learn to get it off with the razor blade method. Once you do it once or twice and get the hang of it, it will only take you a few minutes to remove the bezel from this type of case (Without bending the bezel). I take a part a disposable 3 or 4 blade razor and use those. An old style dbl edged razor blade works well too.
> 
> Keep in mind you are only going to run into this problem with the older cases. Newer versions have plenty of room to fish the wire out.


Razor blade method? Do you mean removing the insert first with a razor blade and then fishing out the insert?

I know the 8926 can be difficult to remove with case knives and prying like one would do on other cases.

What methods do people use to get these bezels off?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

blakerad said:


> Razor blade method? Do you mean removing the insert first with a razor blade and then fishing out the insert?
> 
> I know the 8926 can be difficult to remove with case knives and prying like one would do on other cases.
> 
> ...


No that's not what he is talking about. He is talking about the actual bezel. First you remove the movement then the crystal. Then remove the insert. This gives you access to the bezel.

Then using the blades, stuff them between the rehout and the bezel. This unlocks the wire retainer from the case. Once the blades are in there the bezel is way easier to pop off. There is a pic of this method somewhere in this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

rbesass said:


> No that's not what he is talking about. He is talking about the actual bezel. First you remove the movement then the crystal. Then remove the insert. This gives you access to the bezel.
> 
> Then using the blades, stuff them between the rehout and the bezel. This unlocks the wire retainer from the case. Once the blades are in there the bezel is way easier to pop off. There is a pic of this method somewhere in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I read that putting the razor blades in from the side, in between the bottom of the bezel and the top face of the case works too? Saving the need to remove the crystal.

so this is tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I thought I read that putting the razor blades in from the side, in between the bottom of the bezel and the top face of the case works too? Saving the need to remove the crystal.
> 
> so this is tapatalk


I don't think that will do anything.

The idea is that you use the razor blade from the top to get in between the wire and the groove and the case. Once you do that about half way around the bezel will come off without much force. (or what rbesass just said)


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> My advice: Learn to get it off with the razor blade method. Once you do it once or twice and get the hang of it, it will only take you a few minutes to remove the bezel from this type of case (Without bending the bezel). I take a part a disposable 3 or 4 blade razor and use those. An old style dbl edged razor blade works well too.
> 
> Keep in mind you are only going to run into this problem with the older cases. Newer versions have plenty of room to fish the wire out.


i didn't have any safety razor blades laying around but tried using some thin pieces of metal. i guess i wasnt as dexterous with the flimsy metal i had.

with the blade method, is the goal to push the blade down to dislodge the retaining wire? or do you put the blades at the joints not nested in the bezel and slide the blade to get the blade between the retaining wire and bezel groove?


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> I don't think that will do anything.
> 
> The idea is that you use the razor blade from the top to get in between the wire and the groove and the case. Once you do that about half way around the bezel will come off without much force. (or what rbesass just said)


got it! i'll have to try it again at some point. hopefully i won't need to!

any thoughts on converting this bezel to a bi-directional one? i noticed the bezel ridges are right angled. and since the clicking mechanism is different from the nh35a versions, i can't just use the hole in the case to retrofit it with the "new" clicker.....


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

mouseandcat said:


> got it! i'll have to try it again at some point. hopefully i won't need to!
> 
> any thoughts on converting this bezel to a bi-directional one? i noticed the bezel ridges are right angled. and since the clicking mechanism is different from the nh35a versions, i can't just use the hole in the case to retrofit it with the "new" clicker.....


Without trying to be negative... Why would you want to do that?

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Without trying to be negative... Why would you want to do that?
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


perfectly valid question. a couple of reasons:

1) just to do it. i dont actually dive with this watch so no need to worry.
2) laziness. since this will be a gmt, i can cut down the number of clicks i have to turn to set the 3rd time zone (not that i travel much, i don't travel to different time zones more than once a month).


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Then just leave out the click spring. It'll spin free that way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

mouseandcat said:


> got it! i'll have to try it again at some point. hopefully i won't need to!
> 
> any thoughts on converting this bezel to a bi-directional one? i noticed the bezel ridges are right angled. and since the clicking mechanism is different from the nh35a versions, i can't just use the hole in the case to retrofit it with the "new" clicker.....


Just make a thicker retaining wire from a guitar string so that there is some tension on the bezel so it will not turn too easy and ditch the click spring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

mouseandcat said:


> i didn't have any safety razor blades laying around but tried using some thin pieces of metal. i guess i wasnt as dexterous with the flimsy metal i had.
> 
> with the blade method, is the goal to push the blade down to dislodge the retaining wire? or do you put the blades at the joints not nested in the bezel and slide the blade to get the blade between the retaining wire and bezel groove?


I try and slide it around as far as I can. I usually have to use 2 or 3 pieces of blade till I get the wire free enough to pop off the bezel.


----------



## Rees9 (Dec 30, 2016)

It's not 8926 related but I figure this is the place to find subject matter experts on all things Invicta, I'm looking to mod a 20119 quartz movement to look like a pelagos, any idea where I'd find the hands and dial?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Rees9 said:


> It's not 8926 related but I figure this is the place to find subject matter experts on all things Invicta, I'm looking to mod a 20119 quartz movement to look like a pelagos, any idea where I'd find the hands and dial?


Ofrie has a lot of quartz hands. Not sure if they have what you are specifically looking for or not though.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Tbassc0:
You are so right.
The only way "Victer" can go is UP!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Just make a thicker retaining wire from a guitar string so that there is some tension on the bezel so it will not turn too easy and ditch the click spring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's a clever idea i may go with that. thanks!


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

Not sure this is the place for this, but I have a new 8926 and a slightly modded one that I'm going to be getting rid of. 

Figured I'd give people here first go at it.

Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Finally got my Milsub insert!

Miyota Movement 8926
Ofrei dial for eta movement. ($12) Clipped feet/dial dots.
Hands: Ebay
Crystal: 2mm Dbl Dome. 
(Usually go for the 3mm sgl dome magnifier crystal, but had this one in the drawer. I actually think the 2mm works better on this mod)


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

^^^ looking good man ^^^


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Finally got my Milsub insert!
> 
> Miyota Movement 8926
> Ofrei dial for eta movement. ($12) Clipped feet/dial dots.
> ...


Where did u source that bezel

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

tiger concepts makes it


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have this dial and want to add cathedral hands.









Should I go with navy... 









Or silver...


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Silver

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Silver


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Has anyone modified an Invicta Grand Diver (e.g. the 3044)? I've got the bug and wondered about that one. It seems a lot like the pro diver 8926, even has the NH35 movement. It seems like modifying it would be the same process. Are the replacement dials and hands the same size? I can't seem to find a site or thread on modifying this watch.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I'd go with the silver myself. The blue hands will be very hard to see against that dial, almost stealth, unless that's the look you're going for that is.

“Try to learn something about everything and everything about something.” -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

idvsego said:


> I have this dial and want to add cathedral hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White? ....


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

joefri187 said:


> Finally got my Milsub insert!
> 
> Miyota Movement 8926
> Ofrei dial for eta movement. ($12) Clipped feet/dial dots.
> ...


Rbesass bezel! 
Milsub insert!
Double Dome crystal!
Ofrei field dial!(my favorite after market dial made by anyone. And when you factor in the price I think it's the best single watch part any modder can buy)

Grand slam home run mod! Seriously outstanding. I even really dig the two piece NATO.



blakerad said:


> Where did u source that bezel
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk





Fluffyfreak505 said:


> tiger concepts makes it


Yes but you have to email William directly he doesn't have it available on his website for some reason. His email is on the website. My jaw literally dropped when I saw that there is FINALLY a 60 minute marker insert that fit an 8926. Why the hell it took so long for someone to produce one I surely have no clue(off topic:Speaking of inserts what the hell is taking all the usual suspects so long with getting us new Seiko xTurtle bezel inserts?!) I currently have a number of them enroute to me via a cloud that looks like a clown...

Oh, wait wrong thread.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Don Logan said:


> White? ....


Thanks for the pics but I feel like the detail of the hour hand gets harder to see with the white hands. I will probably go with Silver because if the navy isn't an exact match it will drive me bananas.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

swank said:


> Has anyone modified an Invicta Grand Diver (e.g. the 3044)? I've got the bug and wondered about that one. It seems a lot like the pro diver 8926, even has the NH35 movement. It seems like modifying it would be the same process. Are the replacement dials and hands the same size? I can't seem to find a site or thread on modifying this watch.


The grand divers are 47mm watches, so the dials, bezel insert and id assume hands, are larger then the 8926.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

blakerad said:


> Where did u source that bezel
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


The thread for making the Bezel:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#post13793602

As others have posted, the insert is available from William at Tigers. Thanks William!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> The grand divers are 47mm watches, so the dials, bezel insert and id assume hands, are larger then the 8926.


I assumed so too, but I wonder what size the dial/hands are. I wonder, why isn't there a modding community around the Grand Diver? It seems just as ripe for it as the Pro Diver.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

swank said:


> I wonder, why isn't there a modding community around the Grand Diver? It seems just as ripe for it as the Pro Diver.


Because no one wants to wear a wall clock on their wrist.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

swank said:


> I assumed so too, but I wonder what size the dial/hands are. I wonder, why isn't there a modding community around the Grand Diver? It seems just as ripe for it as the Pro Diver.


47mm is larger than most people are going to wear. IMO

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The Seiko watches which are popular for modding (SKX007, SNKLs, SNZH5X and so on) use 28.5mm dials. Even when the dial opening is larger, Seiko uses the same size dials and makes up the difference with a chapter ring. The Seikos use hands sized to that dial. The aftermarket companies stick to the 28.5mm dial size and Seiko hand lengths.

Since Invicta followed the formula with the 40mm Seiko powered Pro Divers, it benefits from the Seiko aftermarket. Watches that are bigger/smaller don't get that benefit, so they don't get modified as often (if ever). There really is no Invicta aftermarket.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

BRad704 said:


> 47mm is larger than most people are going to wear. IMO
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Yea the exact reason I got into invicta modding was because the grand pro diver was so freaking huge! I wanted a blue bezeled white face watch and the grand pro diver was one of the only sub $200 pieces I could find. Modding to the rescue... now im up to three modded invictas.... such an addictive platform!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> Yea the exact reason I got into invicta modding was because the grand pro diver was so freaking huge! I wanted a blue bezeled white face watch and the grand pro diver was one of the only sub $200 pieces I could find. Modding to the rescue... now im up to three modded invictas.... such an addictive platform!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mods to the Grand? Pics??

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey Peeps, long time lurker here but not its time to take action!

I intend to create a Pelagos Blue homage, to sate my desires and prevent a divorce... I've ordered a blue bezel insert, so I thought i'd try baking my current insert to see if I could get a matte effect... I didn't but I got a nice brown colour instead.

Does anyone know how to develop a matte colour in the inserts?

Second question - does Dagaz still sell all white snowflake hands? I can't find any on the site. If not, are there alternatives?









Thanks!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Hey Peeps, long time lurker here but not its time to take action!
> 
> I intend to create a Pelagos Blue homage, to sate my desires and prevent a divorce... I've ordered a blue bezel insert, so I thought i'd try baking my current insert to see if I could get a matte effect... I didn't but I got a nice brown colour instead.
> 
> ...


The larger problem will be matching the shades of blue between the dial and the insert. Yobokies has a great blue dial, but the insert to fit the 8926 remains elusive. I gave up, put the dial with a red insert, used milgauss hands with the red tipped lightning seconds, gave it to my kid, and called it a day.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

> The larger problem will be matching the shades of blue between the dial and the insert. Yobokies has a great blue dial, but the insert to fit the 8926 remains elusive. I gave up, put the dial with a red insert, used milgauss hands with the red tipped lightning seconds, gave it to my kid, and called it a day.


Thanks hwa - my plan was to use the midnight blue dial from Dagaz, and then bake the insert to darken the colour (inspiration came from this post). In my eyes the colour doesn't need to match exactly, although my mind will probably change when I see it...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Thanks hwa - my plan was to use the midnight blue dial from Dagaz, and then bake the insert to darken the colour (inspiration came from this post). In my eyes the colour doesn't need to match exactly, although my mind will probably change when I see it...


Hopefully you'll have better luck than I. I paired Dagaz's midnight blue with the Yobokies blue Pelagos dial. Baked that Dagaz at $450 for something like 45 minutes with no discernible change in color or finish. I was like, what am I doing wrong? Concluding that turning on the oven and sticking the insert on a tray wasn't anything I was doing wrong, I concluded that Dagaz makes a good product that looks like he wants it to look, regardless of temperature! If only we could get him to match that color to the Yobokies dial. Anyway, that insert doesn't fit the 8926 (I used it on an SKX).


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

I ordered this insert from ebay - hopefully its cheap and crappy enough to burn! It's a shame, midnight blue insert would be perfect... maybe if this doesn't pan out I'll mod my SKX007 (although I love it stock...)


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> I ordered this insert from ebay - hopefully its cheap and crappy enough to burn! It's a shame, midnight blue insert would be perfect... maybe if this doesn't pan out I'll mod my SKX007 (although I love it stock...)


Cheaper if you're just wanting a test subject (Correct me if I am wrong, the 16800 inserts work for the Invicta bezel as well):
BLUE BEZEL INSERT ALUMINUM FOR ROLEX SUBMARINER 16800, 16800-1 BLUE SILVER PART | eBay

Maybe these "titanium/ceramic" bezels would bake better?
Ceramic/Titanium Red Black Blue Green bezel insert fit automatic 43mm watch | eBay

EDIT: NM, I see you already ordered.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Maybe these "titanium/ceramic" bezels would bake better?
> Ceramic/Titanium Red Black Blue Green bezel insert fit automatic 43mm watch | eBay
> 
> EDIT: NM, I see you already ordered.


I did, but that ceramic insert is surprisingly/weirdly cheap so could be a good second option if this one doesn't work!

Baked the black insert for another 15mins and the colour has really turned now... another 10 and maybe we'll have the sought-after maroon BB colour :-d


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> I did, but that ceramic insert is surprisingly/weirdly cheap so could be a good second option if this one doesn't work!
> 
> Baked the black insert for another 15mins and the colour has really turned now... another 10 and maybe we'll have the sought-after maroon BB colour :-d


That looks great, actually.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

EDIT from my earlier post: The Dagaz Midnight Blue for the SKX did not match the Yobokies Pelagos dial, but as memory serves, I swapped the dial into an 8926, picked up a blue from--was it Rolesy or WO999?--and it's *that* insert that I baked with no results. Figured I'd best set the record straight in case Jake's trying to make a reputation for selling half-baked inserts!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe these "titanium/ceramic" bezels would bake better?
> ...


If you do order that ceramic one, you'd better hope it will shrink when baked too. Notice that it's for a 43mm watch.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

svorkoetter said:


> If you do order that ceramic one, you'd better hope it will shrink when baked too. Notice that it's for a 43mm watch.


Good catch, I had bookmarked several of these but have yet to take a measurement of my bezel. I missed the 43mm designation on that one.

Here's a 40mm; one of the images shows the measurements:
Fit GMT Automatic 40mm Watch Red Black Blue Green Ceramic / Titanium Bezel P300 | eBay


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Back to life. I dropped this watch about two months ago and broke something in the movement. It has sat untouched until this week and thanks to @srexy, I have a fresh nh35a installed and I'm just waiting on my fully dashed insert to re-complete my T-SAR/Mil-Sub homage.

I also normally shy away from plain Velcro straps, but it just feels right for this watch.



















Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looking once again at the TSAR, I think this mod might actually work even better in the Legend case, since it has the closer bezel edge, deep dish rehaut and blockier crown. 

Edit: nevermind. There are no current bezel insert options for the Legend driver. 

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

How do I make the ratcheting easier on the 8926?

I have an 8926 and 8926OB both fully apart now and I am about to start the de-branding of the cases. Both bezels are very hard to turn. How do I make that easier? Is it a matter of more/less bend to the click spring? I appreciate your advice.

Also, for reassembly, are there any tricks to getting the bezel wire and click spring in easily?

Thanks all, I wouldn't be on this adventure without the amazing work that you all have done to pave the way!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

swank said:


> How do I make the ratcheting easier on the 8926?
> 
> I have an 8926 and 8926OB both fully apart now and I am about to start the de-branding of the cases. Both bezels are very hard to turn. How do I make that easier? Is it a matter of more/less bend to the click spring? I appreciate your advice.
> 
> ...


Are these 8926 watches the miyota or the seiko movement? If it is the seiko you need only to reassemble, I use a very small dab of grease to help.

If they are Miyota the retaining wire sometimes binds. I found that the most effective way to deal with it is to use double sided razor blades to get the wire to engage the surfaces correctly. I stuff them between the rehaut and the bezel. Then I turn and just wiggle the bezel. Pull the blades and check. This normally works pretty quickly.

If your bezel is bent it will cause binding. You will need a couple of wood blocks an inch or so thick. Hardwood is the best and a heavy hammer. Place the bezel between the pieces of wood and place your wood blocks on a cement floor. Strike the top piece of wood with some good force. Check your work on a flat surface.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey, I modded 2 watches today!!
























8926, Dagaz AMA Diver dial and Agent hands

8926OB, Dagaz Heliox Silver Sunburst dial, stock hands because I have black edged sword hands on the way


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Very nice Swank. Did you free up the bezel action?

Related questions to the bezel wire.... My 8926 Miyota wire had rusted almost gone when I got it used. What size wire can I make I own or does anyone sell the correct bezel wire?
I've tried a Seiko powered 8926 wire and it does not work. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks BRad! Yes, the bezels move much better now. Disassembly, cleaning, and reassembly probably did it. The 8926OB had a burr on the end of the click spring, so I filed that a bit. The 8926 had some gunk in the bezel, which I cleaned up. 

These are both Seiko movements that I got within the last month. The OB has the silver rotor and the scalloped bezel has the yellow rotor. Both had enough of a gap that I could get the bezel retaining wire out. It seemed like they were different gauges, the OB's felt thicker. Odd. I had a heck of a time getting the cyclops off of one of them. I kept hitting it with the lighter flame and it didn't want to give. I thought I was going to crack the crystal, but I finally got it. I debranded the case, but not the rotor.

Man, you all are not kidding about the hands. That was tricky. I did get it done and am pretty proud of that. I can't wait for the black-edged sword hands for the silver one.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

swank said:


> Thanks BRad! Yes, the bezels move much better now. Disassembly, cleaning, and reassembly probably did it. The 8926OB had a burr on the end of the click spring, so I filed that a bit. The 8926 had some gunk in the bezel, which I cleaned up.
> 
> These are both Seiko movements that I got within the last month. The OB has the silver rotor and the scalloped bezel has the yellow rotor. Both had enough of a gap that I could get the bezel retaining wire out. It seemed like they were different gauges, the OB's felt thicker. Odd. I had a heck of a time getting the cyclops off of one of them. I kept hitting it with the lighter flame and it didn't want to give. I thought I was going to crack the crystal, but I finally got it. I debranded the case, but not the rotor.
> 
> Man, you all are not kidding about the hands. That was tricky. I did get it done and am pretty proud of that. I can't wait for the black-edged sword hands for the silver one.


I'm jealous of that Seiko powered scallop bezel. In case you're interested, there's a Spectre dial and hands in the parts forum for$35.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

Edit: found the parts forum.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Dagaz hands! 








I'm not sure about the white hands on the green indices. We'll see.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Very nice Swank. Did you free up the bezel action?
> 
> Related questions to the bezel wire.... My 8926 Miyota wire had rusted almost gone when I got it used. What size wire can I make I own or does anyone sell the correct bezel wire?
> I've tried a Seiko powered 8926 wire and it does not work.
> ...


a few posts up rebesass suggested using guitar string. i haven't tried it yet but i imagine there must be thin gauge wire copper or aluminum that could also work.


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried using an aluminium oxide buffing wheel to add a matte texture to the case/bezel? Was thinking of bead blasting, but this could be easier?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Has anyone tried using an aluminium oxide buffing wheel to add a matte texture to the case/bezel? Was thinking of bead blasting, but this could be easier?


Wouldn't that give it a brushed finish, like many of us do already with sandpaper or a scotch-brite?

I am very satisfied with the brushed/matte finish I got by sanding 220 through 1000 grit sandpaper then finishing with a green scotch-brite.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

From this...









to this...


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

redzebra said:


> From this...
> 
> View attachment 10448890
> 
> ...


That looks great man, what handset is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

JRDrew0309 said:


> That looks great man, what handset is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dial and matching handset from yobokies

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

mouseandcat said:


> a few posts up rebesass suggested using guitar string. i haven't tried it yet but i imagine there must be thin gauge wire copper or aluminum that could also work.


I use piano wire of an appropriate diameter. It is usually available at most well stocked hobby shops, and especially ones that cater to the RC airplane community. It is a common RC airplane construction material, most commonly used to construct push rods.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

redzebra said:


> From this...
> 
> View attachment 10448890
> 
> ...


Nice build! I may just have to use that dial in a modding project of my own. It looks killer!

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Just straighten out any curves between the bends. The wire bends pretty easily, so you shouldn't have to replace it.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


trying to send you a pm, inbox is full!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

swank said:


> Wouldn't that give it a brushed finish, like many of us do already with sandpaper or a scotch-brite?
> 
> I am very satisfied with the brushed/matte finish I got by sanding 220 through 1000 grit sandpaper then finishing with a green scotch-brite.


I'm lazy and just do the scotchBrite.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Lume pics

Dagaz Heliox Silver Sunburst, Dagaz AMA Diver, Seiko Orange Monster









The Monster is the brightest, followed by the Heliox, then the AMA Diver. Quite a bit of difference, with the AMA Diver being the most dim.

I like the Degaz Agent hands better than the other ones like it, they have a 3D look to the metal part.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

mouseandcat said:


> trying to send you a pm, inbox is full!


I cleared out some space. It should work now.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Been awhile since I posted in here! I got a new mod - not an Invicta - but a sub homage nonetheless...

Love the size 38.5mm and the milsub bezel 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome back Doug.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Debating a PO bezel for a 8926 mod, where can i find them at?


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Debating a PO bezel for a 8926 mod, where can i find them at?


Found this while browsing around ebay a few days ago.

Watch Bezel Insert For Submariner Gmt-Master Planet Ocean Seamaster 37.5-40.5mm | eBay


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

itsreallydarren said:


> Found this while browsing around ebay a few days ago.
> 
> Watch Bezel Insert For Submariner Gmt-Master Planet Ocean Seamaster 37.5-40.5mm | eBay


Thanks! Now to decide between orange or black.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Now that I've got the mod bug, are there any other watches that are less than $100 and can take commonly available dials and hands? I now have 4 divers (two 8926, a monster, and a mako) and am looking for something with a different style. Anything else out there in this range?

Again, thanks everyone for all the advice here!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Seiko SNK809 is a very common watch to mod. They are on the smaller side though. 

There are also many watches with the Miyota 82xx movements that have decent aftermarket support for dials and hands. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

swank said:


> Now that I've got the mod bug, are there any other watches that are less than $100 and can take commonly available dials and hands? I now have 4 divers (two 8926, a monster, and a mako) and am looking for something with a different style. Anything else out there in this range?
> 
> Again, thanks everyone for all the advice here!


I've found most Seikos that have the automatic movement can be used since they will share the same dials and hand sizes. Just look for the 7S or NH movements.

New hands on this one...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

swank said:


> Now that I've got the mod bug, are there any other watches that are less than $100 and can take commonly available dials and hands? I now have 4 divers (two 8926, a monster, and a mako) and am looking for something with a different style. Anything else out there in this range?
> 
> Again, thanks everyone for all the advice here!


There's the Seiko SNZH57K, which is often modded to FFF, but I guess it's a bit over your budget.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-fifty-five-fathoms-611603.html

Vostok is a great modding platform & well within your budget. Lots of case styles & dials to choose from. They also take Seiko dials (date window/dial doesn't match up perfectly) & there are bezels that fit Seiko inserts, not to mention all the different Vostok bezels. Hands are not as commonly available but far better than even 1 year ago. IgorIV on the forum makes some as well as Yobokies & Favinov on ebay. Being Russian, they definitely have a different feel to them, inside & out.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-mods-1133714.html


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

swank said:


> Now that I've got the mod bug, are there any other watches that are less than $100 and can take commonly available dials and hands? I now have 4 divers (two 8926, a monster, and a mako) and am looking for something with a different style. Anything else out there in this range?
> 
> Again, thanks everyone for all the advice here!


I built this Monday night. SNKM55 with Dagaz dial and hands.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> I built this Monday night. SNKM55 with Dagaz dial and hands.


Looks great. Is this 37mm with or without the crown?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Jtragic said:


> Looks great. Is this 37mm with or without the crown?


Without, I believe. I didn't wear it today or I'd double-check for you.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks all, I already have a SNK809, maybe I'll mod that or look for another one. I am mostly looking for non-diver watches, as I now have enough of them.

It seems that the 8926 is really at a sweet-spot - low price, good quality movement, lots of mod parts available. No wonder this thread has 500+ posts! I was just hoping there were others in that category. Perhaps there isn't anything else in this category.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The Seiko SNKL07 and 09 have nice 38mm cases, and are close to the price of the 8926s.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006...rds=snkl07&dpPl=1&dpID=41lyWFrRlKL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

swank said:


> Thanks all, I already have a SNK809, maybe I'll mod that or look for another one. I am mostly looking for non-diver watches, as I now have enough of them.
> 
> It seems that the 8926 is really at a sweet-spot - low price, good quality movement, lots of mod parts available. No wonder this thread has 500+ posts! I was just hoping there were others in that category. Perhaps there isn't anything else in this category.


Have a look at the Seiko SNZG15 line. Here is a mod I completed just a few days ago.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Finished my TSAR homage today with a bezel insert from William at Tiger Concepts.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Finished my TSAR homage today with a bezel insert from William at Tiger Concepts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really quite frustrating to see all these tiger concepts full minutes bezels and I still haven't received mine. Tracking says they were shipped December 17 but they just landed in San Francisco yesterday. I have never had an order from William take more than 2 weeks. 
Nice watch by the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Really quite frustrating to see all these tiger concepts full minutes bezels and I still haven't received mine. Tracking says they were shipped December 17 but they just landed in San Francisco yesterday. I have never had an order from William take more than 2 weeks.
> Nice watch by the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold a watch to a guy in Naples FL, shipped it on the 28th from Toronto with express post, expected to arrive in Naples on the 6th, up till now it is going in circles between Orlando, Tampa and Montgomery!!!! Literally it passed by each sorting facility at least 3 times ?
I have no clue but it seems that's USPS is really F'd

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Really quite frustrating to see all these tiger concepts full minutes bezels and I still haven't received mine. Tracking says they were shipped December 17 but they just landed in San Francisco yesterday. I have never had an order from William take more than 2 weeks.
> Nice watch by the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Randy.

I stopped looking for this after the first of the year. It actually arrived one week faster than my watch from Poland.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I am planing to buy sword hands. I wanted ask here first if anyone has extra hands to sell?

Since I also mod I got plenty accumulated


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

As i wait for my Yokobies dial and hands (anyone have experience with shipping times to UK?) and ebay insert, I've been experimenting with insert finishes... my current insert is pretty bent and knackered - perfect for experimenting!

[Edit: Scratch that, dial and hands just arrived... 4 days after ordering! Now I need to get my act together!]

1st baked the dial at 450 for 30 mins, and got a nice red/brown colour, but not very matte. Then realised I have some Rustoleum Crystal Clear Matt lying around. Two coats of 2 passes with 2 minutes between each, and the insert now has a pleasing matte finish to it!

This, along with brushing the case and bezel and de-invictaring the dial, and its already looking much classier. Not going to stop me gutting it when the parts get here though. Case grinding, bead blasting and (if I can find a checkering file in this gunless country) coin edge are on the horizon.









(P.s. someone please tell me how to stop images rotating...)


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> As i wait for my Yokobies dial and hands (anyone have experience with shipping times to UK?) and ebay insert, I've been experimenting with insert finishes... my current insert is pretty bent and knackered - perfect for experimenting!
> 
> 1st baked the dial at 450 for 30 mins, and got a nice red/brown colour, but not very matte. Then realised I have some Rustoleum Crystal Clear Matt lying around. Two coats of 2 passes with 2 minutes between each, and the insert now has a pleasing matte finish to it!
> 
> ...


love the color that turned to. it started as a stock black bezel or blue?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> love the color that turned to. it started as a stock black bezel or blue?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


It was a black bezel but it wasn't stock. Was surprised by the result too!


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> It was a black bezel but it wasn't stock. Was surprised by the result too!


That's cool. I need to take my red one off and bake it.... I hope it darkens. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Looking to do a PVD/DLC mod.

The only black Invicta I found that corresponds to the 8926 is this Disney version which has the NH35A in it.
https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic

I couldn't find any images online that show the side to see if it also has the inscription.

Does any one know if there is another PVD/DLC cousin of the 8926?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

redzebra said:


> Looking to do a PVD/DLC mod.
> 
> The only black Invicta I found that corresponds to the 8926 is this Disney version which has the NH35A in it.
> https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic
> ...


someone in the BSH thread has one. take a look there, maybe rscarletta? i'm pretty sure whoever it is has posted in the current thread.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

rbesass said:


>


Screw-pin bracelet it appears? Strapcode? TC? Parnis?


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Screw-pin bracelet it appears? Strapcode? TC? Parnis?


Looks like replica submariner...

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

redzebra said:


> Looking to do a PVD/DLC mod.
> 
> The only black Invicta I found that corresponds to the 8926 is this Disney version which has the NH35A in it.
> https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic
> ...


This seems to have a nh35 in it.... no idea about what kind of bezel inserts it would take though. 








Invicta Men's 'TI-22' Automatic Titanium and Silicone Casual Watch, Color:Black (Model: 20521) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ABS8ZZC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_EVREybGFTXM5D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

There is also a more blacked out version









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

50mm :rodekaart


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Another option and this one looks to take our standard bezels. (Not 100% it's a nh35 in this one but it probably should be)

Invicta Men's F0068 Pro Diver Collection Automatic Black Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DKS4VK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_z1REyb4MSE4H8









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> Another option and this one looks to take our standard bezels. (Not 100% it's a nh35 in this one but it probably should be)
> 
> Invicta Men's F0068 Pro Diver Collection Automatic Black Ion-Plated Stainless Steel Watch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004DKS4VK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_z1REyb4MSE4H8
> 
> ...


It is an hn35 a but according to invictas site it's a 47 mm diver. I think most of their pro divers are the big ones.

Edit. I think the other ti's above are big too. You can tell by where the date window falls as compared to the 8926. Further toward the center.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> It is an hn35 a but according to invictas site it's a 47 mm diver. I think most of their pro divers are the big ones.
> 
> Edit. I think the other ti's above are big too. You can tell by where the date window falls as compared to the 8926. Further toward the center.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good catch. Those are all their oversized divers. Forgot to check that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> someone in the BSH thread has one. take a look there, maybe rscarletta? i'm pretty sure whoever it is has posted in the current thread.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk





nikbrown said:


> Good catch. Those are all their oversized divers. Forgot to check that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you @nikbrown for taking the time to look those up. I had found these in my search and ruled them out for their larger size.
I was hoping someone here might know of a hidden gem that I hadn't come across.

I'll keep an eye on the BSH thread as @Jtrajic suggested. I do recall a black one posted there back in December.

Thanks again to both of you.


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Thank you @nikbrown for taking the time to look those up. I had found these in my search and ruled them out for their larger size.
> I was hoping someone here might know of a hidden gem that I hadn't come across.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on the BSH thread as @Jtrajic suggested. I do recall a black one posted there back in December.
> ...


All of the DLC mods I have seen done so far were using the TC DLC V5 case as the base...so, big crown and 40mm size, but Miyota movement and not the NH35. I have one in a Parnis case, it the movement options there are even less attractive (DG or ETA) and it will not accept the 16610 sized bezel inserts (probably because it's based on the newer sub-c), which is the 116610, or something like that...not sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Sonic_driftwood said:


> All of the DLC mods I have seen done so far were using the TC DLC V5 case as the base...so, big crown and 40mm size, but Miyota movement and not the NH35. I have one in a Parnis case, it the movement options there are even less attractive (DG or ETA) and it will not accept the 16610 sized bezel inserts (probably because it's based on the newer sub-c), which is the 116610, or something like that...not sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I did look at William's TC 5508 V5 that is presently available on his site. It has the coin edge bezel. Since I am looking to build a mod that is more like the hard to find Steinhart OVM DLC, the Invicta seems to be more appropriate since its bezel edge is like the 5513/5517. The Invicta will also accept William's new milsub insert.
At the moment I'm looking at all the components I need with the next challenge being the dial and the hands. From what I see, to get the OVM DLC lum color, some experimental baking is on the horizon.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Screw-pin bracelet it appears? Strapcode? TC? Parnis?


That's a Parnis glide lock bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

redzebra said:


> Looking to do a PVD/DLC mod.
> 
> The only black Invicta I found that corresponds to the 8926 is this Disney version which has the NH35A in it.
> https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic
> ...


I have gunkote paint where you heat the parts in an oven, spray them with the coating with an airbrush and then put them back in the oven to cure the coating. If you wanted to do a watch, it should be possible. Just need to take it apart- bezel, crystal, crown, bracelet, end links...


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

redzebra said:


> Looking to do a PVD/DLC mod.
> 
> The only black Invicta I found that corresponds to the 8926 is this Disney version which has the NH35A in it.
> https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic
> ...


I have gunkote paint where you heat the parts in an oven, spray them with the coating with an airbrush and then put them back in the oven to cure the coating. If you wanted to do a watch, it should be possible. Just need to take it apart- bezel, crystal, crown, bracelet, end links...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

Progress... not finished so I'll add more pictures (and maybe a walkthrough) once I'm done

Dial & hands: Yokobies (delivered to UK in 4 days!)
Insert: wholesaleoutlet990 on Ebay
Crystal: Domed mineral crystal, 30 x 2.5mm from CousinsUK (waiting for press to install)
Brushed the case and bracelet with a green scotchbrite pad

The dial and insert colour match isn't perfect, but it'll do for now. Maybe one day (when I'm feeling crazy) I'll paint my own.

The dial feet were in the wrong place - my own fault for not specifying the case as well as the movement. Clipped and applied some double-sided tape.

The bezel insert didn't fit (of course) so I sanded the edges and back using a makeshift drill attachment to hold the insert while is used a sanding block. i need to sand down the flat shelf on the bottom as the fit isn't flush right now. I've applied some doubled sided tape to hold it until I fix when fitting crystal (because I'm impatient).

I sprayed the bezel insert with Rustoleum Matt Crystal Clear spray, and I'm really happy with the result. To my eyes the colour isn't perfect, but the texture is really nice. It hasn't darkened the colour, but it was already darker than I anticipated. [Edit: as always, looks better in real life... texture looks light and even and edges look neater]

Next steps:
Fit domed crystal
Remove Invicta logo from case
Sand down shelf on insert 
Spray paint the rehaut with colour similar to dial
Coin edge the bezel (if i can find someone with checkering file)
Bead blast the case (if i'm feeling unhinged)


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

I wonder if anyone's noticed this before... Harold Ng interview on Askmen


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> I wonder if anyone's noticed this before... Harold Ng interview on Askmen


I've seen that article before, and it's a good read. Definitely worth the time to read again. Thanks for sharing.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> Progress... not finished so I'll add more pictures (and maybe a walkthrough) once I'm done
> 
> Dial & hands: Yokobies (delivered to UK in 4 days!)
> Insert: wholesaleoutlet990 on Ebay
> ...


Getting closer and closer to this Sea Hawk. I like your hands better, being all white. Looking good!


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks! Have to say I'd love a lumed bezel... one thing at a time...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone swapped the indices on an Invicta dial? I think I remember seeing one, but can't find it now. I've got a quartz PD and trying to figure if that will be the better option for me than replacing dial and using dial dots. Are the indices pretty universal?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> I wonder if anyone's noticed this before... Harold Ng interview on Askmen


Thank you for that!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Has anyone swapped the indices on an Invicta dial? I think I remember seeing one, but can't find it now. I've got a quartz PD and trying to figure if that will be the better option for me than replacing dial and using dial dots. Are the indices pretty universal?


IIRC, Franco (fmadrid here on WUS) did that once. He swapped out some maxi indices for the stock ones on the Invicta dial. It looked pretty good actually.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## huster411 (Jan 15, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


What kind of domed crystal is that?

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

huster411 said:


> What kind of domed crystal is that?


I'm not the owner/poster of that watch, but it looks like the same 30.0x2.5x3.5mm flat bottomed domed glass crystal I have in my modded 8926.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

huster411 said:


> What kind of domed crystal is that?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is a double domed sapphire crystal with blue AR coating. It is a crystal times crystal for a Seiko monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huster411 (Jan 15, 2014)

rbesass said:


> That is a double domed sapphire crystal with blue AR coating. It is a crystal times crystal for a Seiko monster.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woah, so is it this one from crystaltimes: CT056 30mm x 4.5mm double domed?

I figured 4.5mm would be too tall for the 8926OB and 30mm wouldn't fit. O: Nice job!

I'm looking for a domed crystal (preferably sapphire) that would fit flush with the bezel insert. From reading this thread, I see a lot of people use the mineral 29.5/30.0mm x 2.5mm x 3.5mm from Esslinger, but was wondering if there were other suggestions from the community?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

rbesass said:


> That's a Parnis glide lock bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how well does the glidelock work on the parnis?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

huster411 said:


> Woah, so is it this one from crystaltimes: CT056 30mm x 4.5mm double domed?
> 
> I figured 4.5mm would be too tall for the 8926OB and 30mm wouldn't fit. O: Nice job!
> 
> I'm looking for a domed crystal (preferably sapphire) that would fit flush with the bezel insert. From reading this thread, I see a lot of people use the mineral 29.5/30.0mm x 2.5mm x 3.5mm from Esslinger, but was wondering if there were other suggestions from the community?


No it isn't the tall one. They offer different one. It is about 2.8mm at the edge a little over 3mm in the center.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> how well does the glidelock work on the parnis?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


I think it works great. It is easier than my Rolex to adjust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

A true cross breed.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured out what it is I love about this watch. It's the maxi dial and sword hands. I don't have a BSH dial, so had to use the Legend dial.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks really good with the new bezel insert.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

rbesass said:


> No it isn't the tall one. They offer different one. It is about 2.8mm at the edge a little over 3mm in the center.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Randy, that crystal is beautiful and the watch looks great. Are you able to give us a part number? I can't seem to find anything on the CrystalTimes site. Thank you!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!! This is the configuration I would like to get. Can you tell me where you got the dial, hands and bezel please. I have never been able to find a Milsub bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> A true cross breed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much of a cross breed?
Legend dial in 8926 cross breed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

vmarks said:


> How much of a cross breed?
> Legend dial in 8926 cross breed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's basically what I was getting at. Normally OEM dials are forgotten, but I needed something to put back in here after I took the SOXA out.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great job as always! I bought that dial and hands to use in an SNZH (I like the black date wheel). I had trouble with the hands and after fighting them for a while I decided to use the OEM swords. I think it turned out pretty well. One of Harold's lumed inserts, too.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks! That was the one I remembered. I've sent a PM and hopefully I'll find a way forward.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

remod of an old mod


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> remod of an old mod
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10566650&d=1484794618"]
> 
> 
> ...


Joe Bling?


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

After a year of owning my 8926OB, I finally modified it. Why so long? First, I love the Submariner design. It's classic! So I needed to find a mod design that I liked, and as great as the mods are on this thread, it was hard to beat the original design. BUT... it finally happened. Clumsy me dropped the watch and the 5 o'clock hour marker came off. Instead of gluing it back on, I decided it was time.... time to modify. My inspiration was the Rolex Yacht-Master with the blue dial and gorgeous platinum bezel. Of course there's no copying it. Just inspiration.

Dial: Dagaz "Seventies Navy Blue" - $31.00 (Link)
Bezel: Silver Aluminum Insert from ebay seller, watchbandman50 - $13.37 (Link)
Crystal: Domed Mineral Crystal, 3.5mm in middle, 2.5mm on edge - 10.50 (with shipping) (Link)
Watch Band: WatchGecko Mesh with Butterfly Clasp - $55 (with discount) (Link)

Still undone: the Invicta logo is still on the side of the case. I need to pick up the right tools for that (or just file it down and go with a brushed case). I never could get the bezel insert to snap in completely, so it's glued in. At some point, I need to either re-lume the hands or get new ones so the lume will last with the dial.

Overall, I'm very, very pleased, and will wear this much more than the original. Many, many thanks to all of you for sharing your wisdom, as there is much instruction and inspiration to be had here!

Now... the pics (a fun watch to photograph!)


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

javadave61 said:


> After a year of owning my 8926OB, I finally modified it. Why so long? First, I love the Submariner design. It's classic! So I needed to find a mod design that I liked, and as great as the mods are on this thread, it was hard to beat the original design. BUT... it finally happened. Clumsy me dropped the watch and the 5 o'clock hour marker came off. Instead of gluing it back on, I decided it was time.... time to modify. My inspiration was the Rolex Yacht-Master with the blue dial and gorgeous platinum bezel. Of course there's no copying it. Just inspiration.
> 
> Dial: Dagaz "Seventies Navy Blue" - $31.00 (Link)
> Bezel: Silver Aluminum Insert from ebay seller, watchbandman50 - $13.37 (Link)
> ...


Nice mod! Very well executed! And nice pics too. But as you say, it helps to have a photogenic subject. 

Also, would you mind telling us how you got such nice pictures? They're fantastic! Really!

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

javadave61 said:


> View attachment 10578226


Heck of a great mod!!

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Nice mod! Very well executed! And nice pics too. But as you say, it helps to have a photogenic subject.
> 
> Also, would you mind telling us how you got such nice pictures? They're fantastic! Really!
> 
> ...


It's actually pretty easy to get great pics. First, I use my glass stove top. Perfect for the awesome reflections. Im using a Canon 60d with a 50mm lens. Then I use a remote flash that I reflect off of several pieces of paper (usually the latest junk mail!) I arrange the flash and papers in different places until I get the shots I want. The hardest part is getting all the dust off of the watch. Most of the time I don't see it until it's on the computer. I process the photos with Adobe Lightroom, with some sharpening, contrast, etc.

Here's the high end setup


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

javadave61 said:


> It's actually pretty easy to get great pics. First, I use my glass stove top. Perfect for the awesome reflections. Im using a Canon 60d with a 50mm lens. Then I use a remote flash that I reflect off of several pieces of paper (usually the latest junk mail!) I arrange the flash and papers in different places until I get the shots I want. The hardest part is getting all the dust off of the watch. Most of the time I don't see it until it's on the computer. I process the photos with Adobe Lightroom, with some sharpening, contrast, etc.
> 
> Here's the high end setup


Very simple, interesting, and creative use of existing tools. And the results are awsome! Thanks for sharing.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

javadave61 said:


> After a year of owning my 8926OB, I finally modified it. Why so long? First, I love the Submariner design. It's classic! So I needed to find a mod design that I liked, and as great as the mods are on this thread, it was hard to beat the original design. BUT... it finally happened. Clumsy me dropped the watch and the 5 o'clock hour marker came off. Instead of gluing it back on, I decided it was time.... time to modify. My inspiration was the Rolex Yacht-Master with the blue dial and gorgeous platinum bezel. Of course there's no copying it. Just inspiration.
> 
> Dial: Dagaz "Seventies Navy Blue" - $31.00 (Link)
> Bezel: Silver Aluminum Insert from ebay seller, watchbandman50 - $13.37 (Link)
> ...


Nicely done. That bracelet looks wonderful & I love the way the extra links blend in. I wish they had an 18mm version.

Great stovetop photography as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

javadave61 said:


> After a year of owning my 8926OB, I finally modified it. Why so long? First, I love the Submariner design. It's classic! So I needed to find a mod design that I liked, and as great as the mods are on this thread, it was hard to beat the original design. BUT... it finally happened. Clumsy me dropped the watch and the 5 o'clock hour marker came off. Instead of gluing it back on, I decided it was time.... time to modify. My inspiration was the Rolex Yacht-Master with the blue dial and gorgeous platinum bezel. Of course there's no copying it. Just inspiration.
> 
> Dial: Dagaz "Seventies Navy Blue" - $31.00 (Link)
> Bezel: Silver Aluminum Insert from ebay seller, watchbandman50 - $13.37 (Link)
> ...


Nicely done. That bracelet looks wonderful & I love the way the extra links blend in. I wish they had an 18mm version.

Great stovetop photography as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Looks good in black and white too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

javadave61 said:


> After a year of owning my 8926OB, I finally modified it. Why so long? First, I love the Submariner design. It's classic!


Nicely done mod. Looks fantastic. But you now need to buy another 8926 and not mod it because everyone should have a stock 8926 in their collection!!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Nicely done mod. Looks fantastic. But you now need to buy another 8926 and not mod it because everyone should have a stock 8926 in their collection!!


I have a brand new one still in the white outer box. Never opened. Not doing me much good, in case he takes your advice.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My latest mods...









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

that blue AR coating is gorgeous Watchier!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> that blue AR coating is gorgeous Watchier!


Yeah I'm in love with those crystals...

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Yeah I'm in love with those crystals...
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


where do you get em from?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Yeah I'm in love with those crystals...
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


I only have one (the same one you have), and it is quite nice.



















"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> where do you get em from?


Crystaltimes. Nice quality and Alex is a good guy to deal with.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cool thank you sir!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Crystaltimes. Nice quality and Alex is a good guy to deal with.
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Beautiful, nice job Watcher!

Can you give us a link to the crystal, please?

Also, where did you get the bezel insert without minute markers? Was it an exact fit or did it need to be modified?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

swank said:


> Beautiful, nice job Watcher!
> 
> Can you give us a link to the crystal, please?
> 
> Also, where did you get the bezel insert without minute markers? Was it an exact fit or did it need to be modified?


Thanks, unfortunately I can't post the link, I guess it against the forum's rules. But Google crystaltimes horology and it will come up, the Seiko monster crystals fit the invcita. 
This is the double domed.
About the bezel insert it was snap in without modding.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## 40mm (Jan 15, 2017)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Thanks, unfortunately I can't post the link, I guess it against the forum's rules. But Google crystaltimes horology and it will come up, the Seiko monster crystals fit the invcita.
> This is the double domed.
> About the bezel insert it was snap in without modding.
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


That's odd, posting a link to the crystal shouldn't be against the rules. How about a REF # from the crystaltimes site? I can't find anything there, the site is a mess. Are these the only two crystals there that will work with 30mm invictas? https://crystaltimes.net/shop/popular-models/monster/ What about with our 29.5mm invictas? I was looking for something like the 2.5mm to 3.5mm low-dome crystal to see how much a sapphire version would cost.

Would you share a link or source for the bezel insert, please?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

swank said:


> That's odd, posting a link to the crystal shouldn't be against the rules. How about a REF # from the crystaltimes site? I can't find anything there, the site is a mess. Are these the only two crystals there that will work with 30mm invictas? https://crystaltimes.net/shop/popular-models/monster/ What about with our 29.5mm invictas? I was looking for something like the 2.5mm to 3.5mm low-dome crystal to see how much a sapphire version would cost.
> 
> Would you share a link or source for the bezel insert, please?


If he is not a sponsor then we shouldn't be adding links.
This crystal is CT056. Which is a 30.0 mm The site is a bit of a mess, but on desktops' browsers it should be OK. 
For other sizes I guess you should send Alex an email using contact us and he will guide you. He is very responsive.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

swank said:


> That's odd, posting a link to the crystal shouldn't be against the rules. How about a REF # from the crystaltimes site? I can't find anything there, the site is a mess. Are these the only two crystals there that will work with 30mm invictas? https://crystaltimes.net/shop/popular-models/monster/ What about with our 29.5mm invictas? I was looking for something like the 2.5mm to 3.5mm low-dome crystal to see how much a sapphire version would cost.
> 
> Would you share a link or source for the bezel insert, please?


Crystal times has an easy search by popular models. Should be the link you posted for the monster. I'm sure others fit the 30.0mm, but knowing the monster is the same makes searching that much easier.

Good question about the 29.5mm. I bought a 1.2mm double dome without realizing it was too thin. I've tried looking (from my phone) for the thicker domed crystals, even is it's just mineral.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> If he is not a sponsor then we shouldn't be adding links.
> This crystal is CT056. Which is a 30.0 mm The site is a bit of a mess, but on desktops' browsers it should be OK.
> For other sizes I guess you should send Alex an email using contact us and he will guide you. He is very responsive.
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Thanks Watcher! How about the bezel insert?

On the topic of sharing links, even if crystaltimes is not a sponsor it seems crazy not to be able to share your parts list with fellow modders. Is that really a rule? What about all the ebay links? I don't think that esslinger is listed on the sponsor page. Posting links for discussion (not sales) is expressly allowed by the rules http://www.watchuseek.com/forum-rules-and-guidelines/

Regarding our 29.5mm Invictas, crystaltimes seems to have one 29.4mm sapphire, it is flat and available with blue or no AR. https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct016/ Would that work?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

swank said:


> Thanks Watcher! How about the bezel insert?
> 
> On the topic of sharing links, even if crystaltimes is not a sponsor it seems crazy not to be able to share your parts list with fellow modders. Is that really a rule? What about all the ebay links? I don't think that esslinger is listed on the sponsor page. Posting links for discussion (not sales) is expressly allowed by the rules http://www.watchuseek.com/forum-rules-and-guidelines/
> 
> Regarding our 29.5mm Invictas, crystaltimes seems to have one 29.4mm sapphire, it is flat and available with blue or no AR. https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct016/ Would that work?


About the 25.4 crystal, I'm not really sure.. but I will let the more exp molders here to comment

Bezel inserts are all over the place. The 2 I posed above are from sizzlin and Tiger Concept, all inserts for submariners and GMT master should work.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello all WIS!! This is the first time i post in here. So first thing first, let me introduce my mod for you guys





























P/s: Sorry for the bad quality picture and my English is suck. I just finish the watch so maybe i'll upload better picture after. Thanks


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Very nicely done!




Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you @BRad704, for me the hardest part is modding the bezel ring. I've ordered the ceramic bezel but it's not same size with the aluminum one, it's bigger and thicker.







The bezel ring have to be mod in order to fit with bezel insert


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Got the new hands and put them on the 8926ob. A lot better than the stock hands, but I'm annoyed that the lume does not match. I got both from Dagaz and thought they would be a better match. It doesn't look quite that different in real life, however.









And a better pic of the 8926 with the AMA Diver dial and Agent hands with a Bond zulu strap. I really like the Agent hands and would recommend them to others. The AMA Diver watch is a nice carbon color and has a starburst to it, which makes it have a lot of depth.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

swank said:


> Got the new hands and put them on the 8926ob. A lot better than the stock hands, but I'm annoyed that the lume does not match. I got both from Dagaz and thought they would be a better match.
> 
> View attachment 10594922
> 
> ...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> I sprayed the bezel insert with Rustoleum Matt Crystal Clear spray, and I'm really happy with the result. To my eyes the colour isn't perfect, but the texture is really nice. It hasn't darkened the colour, but it was already darker than I anticipated. [Edit: as always, looks better in real life... texture looks light and even and edges look neater]
> 
> A great idea! I happen to have some in the tool chest.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Well that was a fail. I tried to fit a 38m ceramic bezel into my 37.5 bezel ring... I figured I would just chuck it on my lathe and sand or file it down .5mm.









Turns out ceramic is harder than a hardened file. 

So I took it to the belt grinder to give that a go after 5min of grinding using 120 grit belt and ruining the paint in the markers it cracked on me 









So does anyone know of an aluminum insert with engraved numbers? Or am I stuck with just painted on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Since my ceramic bezel failed I guess this one is finished for now... at least I got the case logo removed and the bezel and case brushed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

That's stinks man. I would have tried the same thing.

I think all the 11660 and GMT master inserts fit. Have you tried searching those?

My 8926 mod worn and wound morning pic while my wife is grocery shopping. 









Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> Well that was a fail. I tried to fit a 38m ceramic bezel into my 37.5 bezel ring... I figured I would just chuck it on my lathe and sand or file it down .5mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks that it cracked, but that seems to be the common theme when trying to reduce the diameter of a ceramic bezel insert. I did have some success by using a diamond encrusted knife sharpening stone (actually it was metal), and trying to keep it cool with a little oil on the sharpening stone, but in the end it cracked anyway. I did get get it sized down to fit the 8926 bezel, so that was something at least.

There is supposedly a ceramic bezel insert sized to fit the 8926 available on eBay from the seller in Conroe, TX. I haven't tried it or even seen it IRL, but that may be one you could try.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> That sucks that it cracked, but that seems to be the common theme when trying to reduce the diameter of a ceramic bezel insert. I did have some success by using a diamond encrusted knife sharpening stone (actually it was metal), and trying to keep it cool with a little oil on the sharpening stone, but in the end it cracked anyway. I did get get it sized down to fit the 8926 bezel, so that was something at least.
> 
> There is supposedly a ceramic bezel insert sized to fit the 8926 available on eBay from the seller in Conroe, TX. I haven't tried it or even seen it IRL, but that may be one you could try.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip... just looked at it... it's priced 2x what I paid for the watch .... I think I just hunt down at decent looking painted aluminum one and maybe spray it with a matt finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> Thanks for the tip... just looked at it... it's priced 2x what I paid for the watch .... I think I just hunt down at decent looking painted aluminum one and maybe spray it with a matt finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, well, there is that.

If it makes you feel any better, I often have more money tied up in parts than I do in the donor 8926 once I'm done with a mod. Bezel insert, dial, hands, crystal; they all add up.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> Yeah, well, there is that.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, I often have more money tied up in parts than I do in the donor 8926 once I'm done with a mod. Bezel insert, dial, hands, crystal; they all add up.
> 
> ...


Oh for sure! I got the BSH dial from you + hands from dagaz + a couple bezels + seatbelt strap from CSW.... the case and movement aren't even 50%... and I haven't done a crystal swap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huster411 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lehungb2b said:


> View attachment 10593786


What kind of crystal did you use?


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> I have a brand new one still in the white outer box. Never opened. Not doing me much good, in case he takes your advice.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Better get out your modding tools and get to work! If I didn't already have four of the 8926 (two modded, one about to be and one to remain stock) I would be asking the price.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Is "mod your watches Sunday" a thing?  finally got around to baking (400F for 2 hours) my red bezel insert to try and darken it up a bit... got a little less vibrant and the finish dulled a lot. Wish it had gone a little bit darker but it's certainly better than it was. 
Before








After


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

nikbrown said:


> Is "mod your watches Sunday" a thing?  finally got around to baking (400F for 2 hours) my red bezel insert to try and darken it up a bit... got a little less vibrant and the finish dulled a lot. Wish it had gone a little bit darker but it's certainly better than it was.
> 
> After
> 
> ...


Nice! I'd heard the red ones go pink so glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> That's stinks man. I would have tried the same thing.
> 
> I think all the 11660 and GMT master inserts fit. Have you tried searching those?
> 
> ...


Those socks win.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Those socks win.


The VERY best part??

They have TOES!










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

You lost me at the toes man. Socks dont need to have toes.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

BRad704 said:


> The VERY best part??
> 
> They have TOES!
> 
> ...


Lol. I have a bunch of ankle toe socks from that company . They make great running socks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> Lol. I have a bunch of ankle toe socks from that company . They make great running socks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is only my second pair, bit I totally agree. Loving them.

Originally I bought some so I could wear my Bedrock sandals in the winter.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

BRad704 said:


> This is only my second pair, bit I totally agree. Loving them.
> 
> Originally I bought some so I could wear my Bedrock sandals in the winter.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Ok now you have lost even me! I love my chacos for 3 seasons but..... Socks and sandals are a NEVER! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> Ok now you have lost even me! I love my chacos for 3 seasons but..... Socks and sandals are a NEVER!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More for trail running in the winter. Lololol.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

BRad704 said:


> More for trail running in the winter. Lololol.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Ok you MIGHT get a pass (from me) since my winter trail running is in 5fingers and toe socks half the time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

@BRad704 You sir you have style!


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Ceramic is very hard to grind compare with the whole bezel ring, put the ring on lathe and you should be fine


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Can we put together a list of the bezel inserts that work without modification? Specific inserts from different sellers or ebay vendors. I've read this whole thread and I think there is not clear advice on this. I would benefit and I am sure many others would as well. I don't have the equipment to grind one to fit.

Could more experienced modders put together such a list, please?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Well, that escalated quickly...

Timex expedition died a few months back. I was looking for a cheap replacement, 40mm or under, with rotating bezel and ended up with a 9307 (Invicta Swiss quartz). When shopping I was trying to read up on quality, etc. and found this thread. I love DIY (dabbled in sewing, knitting, crocheting, leather strap work, and I brew all my own beer), so I kinda got hooked. I'm working on some sort of mod idea for the 9307, and I've bought a Seiko SNK809 and a dial to go on it. To top it off, I was bidding on an 8926 this afternoon. Which one of you sniped me on the one with the scratched crystal?!

I've got a few ideas about directions for this mod. A limiting factor is hand for a quartz--it looks like I have to choose from these, even though I really like the look of snowflake hands. For the dial, I've removed the Invicta name, but not the logo, but I think I'd like something else. I don't mind the classic submariner, but I would like slightly larger indices.

1. Dial: Is it just me, or does the stock dial have abnormally small indices? Do most aftermarket dials have larger ones? I'm particularly interested in Raf fles, since his are pretty cheap. Otherwise I'm thinking of going for a dateless snowflake dial from Helenarou.
2. Hands: Thinking white sword hands or similar from OFrei. Or how would black hands with white lume look on a black dial with white indices?
2. What sort of paint do people use on hands, etc.? I'm thinking of possibly painting the second hand some other color (red? maroon? yellow? green?). I might even consider painting the rehaut to match. If that's stupid, talk me out of it.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

@tennessean_87
I'll take a shot at these. 

While I totally agree with you that they are oddly small, I believe they are consistent with the Rolex that invicta is "homaging". The larger indices would be a Maxi dial, like the BSH dials. Much more balanced look IMO. 

The black trim makes the hands seen smaller to me. 

I've used Testors model paint to make a blue seconds hand. You want to make sure you picky a glossy finish. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

swank said:


> Can we put together a list of the bezel inserts that work without modification? Specific inserts from different sellers or ebay vendors. I've read this whole thread and I think there is not clear advice on this. I would benefit and I am sure many others would as well. I don't have the equipment to grind one to fit.
> 
> Could more experienced modders put together such a list, please?


I just look for Rolex 16610 and 16800 sized bezel inserts on eBay, and haven't gotten a single one that didn't fit.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> @tennessean_87
> I'll take a shot at these.
> 
> While I totally agree with you that they are oddly small, I believe they are consistent with the Rolex that invicta is "homaging". The larger indices would be a Maxi dial, like the BSH dials. Much more balanced look IMO.
> ...


So are most aftermarket dial Maxi sized, or original? I find it hard to tell just by looking, since the dial looks larger in dial-only pictures. What about the raffles dials in particular?


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Bsh dial... Anyone have one their willing to part with? PM me as I would love to put one in my collection

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

LifeTrekker said:


> I just look for Rolex 16610 and 16800 sized bezel inserts on eBay, and haven't gotten a single one that didn't fit.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


Found a guy who sell ceramic bezel specify for 8926ob but it cost ~ $50. Other than that, i think aluminum can fit with the ring, if you push it


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't understand the intent : I can understand modifying a Rolex to appear a non Rolex for having the quality without showing it. But make looking a cheap watch like a Rolex seems to be silly.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> So are most aftermarket dial Maxi sized, or original? I find it hard to tell just by looking, since the dial looks larger in dial-only pictures. What about the raffles dials in particular?


Raffles dials are mainly for DG chinese movements or ETA so nothing for the Seiko movement, but the DG ones can work with old invicta with Miyotas. 
They are good quality and Ken is a good guy.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rhj said:


> I don't understand the intent : I can understand modifying a Rolex to appear a non Rolex for having the quality without showing it. But make looking a cheap watch like a Rolex seems to be silly.


I think you are in the wrong place browsing affordable section!
And modifying a Rolex to not look like a Rolex, this is really silly!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Raffles dials are mainly for DG chinese movements or ETA so nothing for the Seiko movement, but the DG ones can work with old invicta with Miyotas.
> They are good quality and Ken is a good guy.
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Although if you use dial dots, you can use a DG or ETA dial with a Seiko movement. However, if you use a date dial, the date window won't be aligned property with the date wheel. Of course it doesn't matter with a no-date dial.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> I think you are in the wrong place browsing affordable section!
> And modifying a Rolex to not look like a Rolex, this is really silly!
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Let's say depends on the perspective


----------



## RobZ71LM7 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

RobZ71LM7 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool! I've been eyeing that dial... but haven't figured out what to put it on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rhj said:


> Let's say depends on the perspective


Totally agree!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My latest!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> My latest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice jubilee. Was it for another watch??? Where is it from?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

blakerad said:


> Nice jubilee. Was it for another watch??? Where is it from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks, I got this bracelet from an alpha explorer

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

swank said:


> Can we put together a list of the bezel inserts that work without modification? Specific inserts from different sellers or ebay vendors. I've read this whole thread and I think there is not clear advice on this. I would benefit and I am sure many others would as well. I don't have the equipment to grind one to fit.
> 
> Could more experienced modders put together such a list, please?


Can't give you a list but I find that the bezel inserts from William at Tiger Concepts are of good quality and fit the 8926 perfectly. They are not listed on his site but just ask for the bezels inserts that fit the 5508 style watch. They come in black, blue and red. Here is an example of a mod I did with the BSHT dial and one of the Tiger bezel inserts.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice on bezel inserts. I've just read so many posts from people having to modify them. 

Nice job, the_watchier, did you modify the bezel to give it a more satin/brushed finish? If so, how?

Excellent job as always, rbesass, really beautiful! I was doing a simple version of that one with my AMA Diver/Agent watch, but I am not worth of comparison to your skill!


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Anybody know of different casebacks for the 8926?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

swank said:


> Thanks for the advice on bezel inserts. I've just read so many posts from people having to modify them.
> 
> Nice job, the_watchier, did you modify the bezel to give it a more satin/brushed finish? If so, how?
> 
> Excellent job as always, rbesass, really beautiful! I was doing a simple version of that one with my AMA Diver/Agent watch, but I am not worth of comparison to your skill!


Thank you! This green bezel was sold as a vintage style green insert on the bay.
I didn't have to modify it at all...

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

blakerad said:


> Anybody know of different casebacks for the 8926?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


The sterile caseback from ........... should work. I haven't tried them myself but I other members have.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you! This green bezel was sold as a vintage style green insert on the bay.
> I didn't have to modify it at all...
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Sorry, I was talking about the bezel, not the insert. From the picture it looks like it has a satin/brushed finish and not a polished. Did you brush the stainless bezel, or is that just a trick of the light?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

swank said:


> Sorry, I was talking about the bezel, not the insert. From the picture it looks like it has a satin/brushed finish and not a polished. Did you brush the stainless bezel, or is that just a trick of the light?


Yes I did brush it 😁

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Yes I did brush it 
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


It looks great! How did you do it?

Care to share any more closeups?


----------



## RobZ71LM7 (Jan 23, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> The sterile caseback from ........... should work. I haven't tried them myself but I other members have.
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


From where?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

RobZ71LM7 said:


> From where?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it was truncated by the forum. PM sent

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

swank said:


> It looks great! How did you do it?
> 
> Care to share any more closeups?


I did it overall with a scotch Brite and nice easy brushing. The outer circumference hand brushed by a 600 grit sandpaper.
I'll try to catch some micro shots if the sun is out tomorrow.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> I did it overall with a scotch Brite and nice easy brushing. The outer circumference hand brushed by a 600 grit sandpaper.
> I'll try to catch some micro shots if the sun is out tomorrow.
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Thank you! It looks great from what I can see. I'd love to see more pics.

My two cases turned out well and now I'd like to tone down the shiny OB bezel. Did you do anything special to the grooves of the coin-edge bezel? Or did the scotch brite get in there too?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

swank said:


> Thank you! It looks great from what I can see. I'd love to see more pics.
> 
> My two cases turned out well and now I'd like to tone down the shiny OB bezel. Did you do anything special to the grooves of the coin-edge bezel? Or did the scotch brite get in there too?


Thanks! The scotch Brite did it's best, still some angles you will find it a bit shiny, but I like it that way.... but you can brush it completely with a scotch Brite but it will take time.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Got some more photos of 8926 mod








Shiny and reflection from ceramic bezel








Lume test (Bad cam)


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

matte finish is chipping off a little in places, but it isn't noticeable most of the time. A respray seems to mask it pretty well...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

swank said:


> Thank you! It looks great from what I can see. I'd love to see more pics.
> 
> My two cases turned out well and now I'd like to tone down the shiny OB bezel. Did you do anything special to the grooves of the coin-edge bezel? Or did the scotch brite get in there too?


Here you are









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Lehungb2b said:


> Got some more photos of 8926 mod


The thing's hollow - it goes on forever - and - oh my God! - it's full of stars!


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Can't seem to leave my homage to a homage alone. At first it was on the stock Invicta bracelet with a bezel insert from the bay.









The bezel insert had to be sanded down to fit and I was not happy with my work so got a black bezel insert from Tiger and a new strap.









I was happy with the results but then a red bezel insert from Tiger arrived for another mod I had planned. Just fooling around I plopped the red insert on the watch and said hmmm. Took off the black one and installed the red.









Ah, I like it. I think I'm done. Maybe.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks great. But don't lie to us.... You aren't done... none of us are ever done...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I am actually modding the quartz 9307, so it'll be dial dots. Looks like a dateless, too, which I am fine with. I am guessing I need to pop out the crystal and measure it before I replace it with a flat sapphire, just to make sure it isn't a slightly different size.



the_watchier said:


> tennesseean_87 said:
> 
> 
> > So are most aftermarket dial Maxi sized, or original? I find it hard to tell just by looking, since the dial looks larger in dial-only pictures. What about the raffles dials in particular?
> ...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I am actually modding the quartz 9307, so it'll be dial dots. Looks like a dateless, too, which I am fine with. I am guessing I need to pop out the crystal and measure it before I replace it with a flat sapphire, just to make sure it isn't a slightly different size.


That's definitely what I would recommend. Most of the 8926s use 30.0mm crystals, but some use 29.5mm. Guess how I figured that out?

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks saturnine, by the way, does anyone know where can i get bigger indices? I'm try to mod the stock dial with printer technique. Have a great day gentleman!


----------



## banesibinovic (Nov 17, 2016)

The ceramic bezel insert cracked at the 15 min marker so I wanted to remove it, put some glue and put the bezel insert back..

Ceramic breaks easily, especially if it's thin.









So the thing is, I didn't grind the bezel ring enough so there wasn't enough space for bezel insert to fit and when I first wanted to put it it cracked. @Lehungb2b has done a great thing about grinding the bezel ring and his ceramic bezel insert fits perfect!

Anyway I bought aluminum bezel insert for 16800 because I damaged the original one and to be honest I don't like the numbers and the lume dot.






























And the lume.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lehungb2b said:


> Thanks saturnine, by the way, does anyone know where can i get bigger indices? I'm try to mod the stock dial with printer technique. Have a great day gentleman!


I'm not sure about buying new indices, but what about reluming something from a donor watch?

I've been thinking about printed or wet transfer dials a lot lately as well.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

I know I'm asking in the wrong place (sort of) but...

Can anyone tell me if there are bezel inserts to fit the 45mm case on the 0420 titanium model.
I see one for sale from Conroe, TX but are there other options I should search?

I don't have the case yet so I can't just measure and search .

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> Lehungb2b said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks saturnine, by the way, does anyone know where can i get bigger indices? I'm try to mod the stock dial with printer technique. Have a great day gentleman!
> ...


One of the posters on this thread has a tutorial on his website where he punches indices from luminous tape. I have been considering this, too. I found some indices on ebay from a seller in the eu, but I am not sure how one would properly align them.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've seen that walkthrough blog post also, and from what I remember, he printed locating-dots on the dial, then used those to line up his indices (more like "lume pucks").


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

8926 dials, and some from Raffles, have pins on the bottom of the indices and matching holes in the dial. After repainting or decaling a dial, one could use the holes to align the lume tape style indices. Chances are the holes wouldn't be at the correct distance from the dial center to use with bigger applied indices, but they might get you close.


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone, getting resource as much as i can then i will find the most suitable way for me to mod the dial, dial punch is the way to go but it's much more convenient if i can get some bigger indices.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

For future reference, vinyl cut dial decals are not a thing for a reason. But it was a fun try.



















Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Re: lining them up: shouldn't be hard to file a small notch at 3/6/9/12 to let you align the new dial. The edge of the dial blank is buried anyway, so it would not be seen if kept small.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

tennesseean_87 said:


> *One of the posters on this thread has a tutorial on his website* where he punches indices from luminous tape. I have been considering this, too. I found some indices on ebay from a seller in the eu, but I am not sure how one would properly align them.


Me perhaps? http://www.stefanv.com/watches/making-custom-watch-dials-1.html


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Of course! Couldn't find it on my phone, so thanks for the repost!



svorkoetter said:


> tennesseean_87 said:
> 
> 
> > *One of the posters on this thread has a tutorial on his website* where he punches indices from luminous tape. I have been considering this, too. I found some indices on ebay from a seller in the eu, but I am not sure how one would properly align them.
> ...


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Question for my more experienced brethren. How long can we expect our beloved 8926 mods to run before the movement needs servicing? And when that happens what to do? I expect it costs more to service an NH35A than it is worth. Is there a source for the NH35A? A quick Google search wasn't too promising. Maybe just buy a new 8926 on Amazon when on sale and pull the movement? Anybody have a mod that is old enough for this to have become an issue?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

flamingrabbit said:


> Question for my more experienced brethren. How long can we expect our beloved 8926 mods to run before the movement needs servicing? And when that happens what to do? I expect it costs more to service an NH35A than it is worth. Is there a source for the NH35A? A quick Google search wasn't too promising. Maybe just buy a new 8926 on Amazon when on sale and pull the movement? Anybody have a mod that is old enough for this to have become an issue?


Here is one source, though I have no experience with them:
Hattori / SII NH Series Japanese Movement, -- NH35: Star Time Supply

I've also seen them on ebay, but around Black Friday I have also seen the complete 8926 for $40. And other watches that house the NH35a for similar prices.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

I bought an NH36a from Star Time for around 33 bucks--they also stock the NH35a for about the same price. Great folks to deal with, reasonable and fast shipping, too.


saturnine said:


> Here is one source, though I have no experience with them:
> Hattori / SII NH Series Japanese Movement,


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Some of tiger concepts crowns screw on the invicta tube. I have also drilled the case and tapped it and fitted triple lock tube and crown and raffles brevet.


Do you have any photos of your trip lock. I'm thinking of doing the same

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

flamingrabbit said:


> Question for my more experienced brethren. How long can we expect our beloved 8926 mods to run before the movement needs servicing? And when that happens what to do? I expect it costs more to service an NH35A than it is worth. Is there a source for the NH35A? A quick Google search wasn't too promising. Maybe just buy a new 8926 on Amazon when on sale and pull the movement? Anybody have a mod that is old enough for this to have become an issue?


I bought one from the bay that was listed as a replacement movement (new) for the 8926. No clue how they get it, but it seems to operate just fine.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

I also have a question for all of you. I bought some 150/90/20 mercedes hands from a UK ebay seller which I just found out don't fit. They should, shouldn't they? The hour hand got on fine, but the minute and second hand wouldn't go on for the life of me. While I am new to this removing and reinstalling the stock hands to an old broken movement went smoothly. Sent this seller an e-mail but it appears I have to look for an alternative source for my golden mercedes hands. :roll:

Thing is, I am not particularly a fan of the fatter mercedes hands that Dagaz and Yobokies sell. I like the thinner ones. Other than Dagaz/Yobokies I only know of DLW Watches, does any of you have experience with them? Maybe pictures? The hands will be fitted on a Dagaz BB yellow dial (which is stunning btw). I might even also consider going for BB One hands.

Any tips? I checked ofrei, but considering I don't live in the States they're crazy expensive shipping-wise... :think:


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

It could be loose manufacturing tolerances. I have also read that hands sold as repair parts (as opposed to mod parts) may be undersized so that they can be fitted to movements with worn pinions. Some here have been very lucky with Ofrei and Esslinger hands fitting without modification, others have not.


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

rbesass said:


> This one is on an 8926OB.


I've been looking for that crown. Please help. Where can I find one?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

blakerad said:


> Do you have any photos of your trip lock. I'm thinking of doing the same
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Here is a 7mm trip lock. I do not have the brevet any longer. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

blakerad said:


> I've been looking for that crown. Please help. Where can I find one?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


You have to modify your original crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Here is a 7mm trip lock. I do not have the brevet any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just able to get my hands on that dial. It looks killer

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

glassmandave said:


> I bought an NH36a from Star Time for around 33 bucks--they also stock the NH35a for about the same price. Great folks to deal with, reasonable and fast shipping, too.
> 
> 
> saturnine said:
> ...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

nckwvr said:


> I also have a question for all of you. I bought some 150/90/20 mercedes hands from a UK ebay seller which I just found out don't fit. They should, shouldn't they? The hour hand got on fine, but the minute and second hand wouldn't go on for the life of me. While I am new to this removing and reinstalling the stock hands to an old broken movement went smoothly. Sent this seller an e-mail but it appears I have to look for an alternative source for my golden mercedes hands. :roll:
> 
> Thing is, I am not particularly a fan of the fatter mercedes hands that Dagaz and Yobokies sell. I like the thinner ones. Other than Dagaz/Yobokies I only know of DLW Watches, does any of you have experience with them? Maybe pictures? The hands will be fitted on a Dagaz BB yellow dial (which is stunning btw). I might even also consider going for BB One hands.
> 
> Any tips? I checked ofrei, but considering I don't live in the States they're crazy expensive shipping-wise... :think:


Were they advertised as being for Seiko? Is the minute hand loose or tight? Many places advertise as being for both Seiko and ETA but they're not really the same size. And the second hands are not even close bring .2mm vs .25 mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

First Invicta Mod 
Simply a military style










watch_nian @ instagram


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Quick question gentleman: Is it possible to buy the BSH dial? Or do i have to custom one? I saw a guy in this thread has a blue BSH one - it's fantastic!


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Were they advertised as being for Seiko? Is the minute hand loose or tight? Many places advertise as being for both Seiko and ETA but they're not really the same size. And the second hands are not even close bring .2mm vs .25 mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were simply advertised as 150/90/20 "fits most Seiko automatics". The seller was great and quickly refunded me. The minute hand was too tight, same for the second hand.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Lehungb2b said:


> Quick question gentleman: Is it possible to buy the BSH dial? Or do i have to custom one? I saw a guy in this thread has a blue BSH one - it's fantastic!


That was a black dial under a crystal with blue AR coating. The run is done. If someone has extra to move on, they'll likely pm you. If you are not doing so already, follow the two BSHT threads (one is general, the other focuses on projects using the dial). If another run gets going, that's where you're going to see it.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> I also have a question for all of you. I bought some 150/90/20 mercedes hands from a UK ebay seller which I just found out don't fit. They should, shouldn't they? The hour hand got on fine, but the minute and second hand wouldn't go on for the life of me. While I am new to this removing and reinstalling the stock hands to an old broken movement went smoothly. Sent this seller an e-mail but it appears I have to look for an alternative source for my golden mercedes hands. :roll:
> 
> Thing is, I am not particularly a fan of the fatter mercedes hands that Dagaz and Yobokies sell. I like the thinner ones. Other than Dagaz/Yobokies I only know of DLW Watches, does any of you have experience with them? Maybe pictures? The hands will be fitted on a Dagaz BB yellow dial (which is stunning btw). I might even also consider going for BB One hands.
> 
> Any tips? I checked ofrei, but considering I don't live in the States they're crazy expensive shipping-wise... :think:


For your entertainment, this was to be my project. The hands are on the crystal for the picture. You can see the minute hand got damaged after much trying on my broken movement. Wanted to make sure they REALLY didn't fit. They're in the trash now anyway. :roll:









Real shame, these hands were beautiful.

I might go for some horotec swiss mercedes hands from cousinsUK, they're cheap (not even 5 quid) and (I hope) vintage-like.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Well I finally got initiated into the Invicta mod club (although it's not my first mod). Got a sweet deal on an 8926OB last week.





Mint condition, kinda sticky bezel, $50 shipped from a seller here on WUS.

Anyway, this is V1, just doing an acrylic crystal and de-logoing the case. I'm still waiting on hands and a new dial.

This has gotta go.



After disassembly, and some treatment with a dremel, sandpaper, and polish:















For the case, I completely disassembled everything, and cleaned out some minor gunk under the bezel. I think that was what cured the stickiness. Then I used a sanding drum on my bezel to sand the side of the case, followed by 320, 400, 600, and then 2000 grit sandpaper (would have done other steps, but that's what I had on hand). Followed up with a polish using the dremel again. I didn't do the crown guards b/c I like them, and didn't de-logo the crown b/c I don't mind that anonymous logo there.

The crystal is a 30.0mm Stella WRA from Esslinger (link) which snapped in place after sitting in the freezer for an hour. I retained the stock gasket. I need to order a new back gasket/o-ring before I can test it for water resistance.

Next up is a new dial with gold markers and gold sub hands. I tried baking the bezel insert at 400F but after about 45 minutes the only thing that had changed was the lume pip color. I wanted a more golden brown tone to the insert, tropic-style.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Aitch said:


> Well I finally got initiated into the Invicta mod club (although it's not my first mod). Got a sweet deal on an 8926OB last week.
> 
> Mint condition, kinda sticky bezel, $50 shipped from a seller here on WUS.
> 
> ...


Nice!

EDIT: also interested in hearing your water resistance results. I don't know too much about acrylic and water resistance.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Aitch said:


> Well I finally got initiated into the Invicta mod club (although it's not my first mod). Got a sweet deal on an 8926OB last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nicely done!

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## RobZ71LM7 (Jan 23, 2017)

SOXA orange w/black SOXA hands, sterilized case and art style NATO. Just like the army SOXA I posted last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

nckwvr said:


> Nice!
> 
> EDIT: also interested in hearing your water resistance results. I don't know too much about acrylic and water resistance.


Thanks! It seems like it seated nearly the same way as the original crystal, so I'm hoping it holds up. I'm probably just going to do the submerge in a bucket basic test. If I do find any leaks, I'll try putting the crystal in with GS cement.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Aitch said:


> Well I finally got initiated into the Invicta mod club (although it's not my first mod). Got a sweet deal on an 8926OB last week.
> 
> Mint condition, kinda sticky bezel, $50 shipped from a seller here on WUS.
> 
> ...


I've been looking for a quality NATO in just that style, not too thin & sewn keepers; can you share your source?

Also, the crystal looks perfect & has been added to my parts list. I take it the ring that comes with it is a gasket & you did not utilize it?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

saturnine said:


> I've been looking for a quality NATO in just that style, not too thin & sewn keepers; can you share your source?
> 
> Also, the crystal looks perfect & has been added to my parts list. I take it the ring that comes with it is a gasket & you did not utilize it?


Thanks! The crystal came with a tension ring that was fit inside the bottom edge, in chrome (I think they call it "white" for some reason on the order page). Once I saw it, I decided to leave it in place and try to fit as-is, and it worked! So that may also help with water resistance.

The NATO (suck it, InternationalWatchA-hole) strap is a few years old, from NatoStrapCo - now part of Panatime.


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I converted a previous mod into this. I ground away the crown guards. My big crown ended up not fitting into the Invicta crown tube and I had no luck getting the tube out to change it, so the original crown stays. The dial is from Yobokies. I replaced the lume in the Dagaz hands to match the dial better. The bezel insert is from WO990 on eBay and had to be fitted to the bezel.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

southpaw2280 said:


> View attachment 10700866


It looks good at first glance, but the longer I stare at this one, the more and more I like it.


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks to this forum and Amazon's $41 sale a couple months ago, I'm working on my first mod. I'm waiting on new hands and FFF dial from Dagaz but thought I would post some pics of the progress. So far I have removed the logo and brushed the case, put in a domed mineral crystal from Esslinger, new bezel insert from the bay, and Alphashark strap from Blushark. I should have the new dial and hands sometime next week.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Finally got around to making a bezel wire for this 8926a. 


















Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Before...
































After...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Such an inspiring thread as I've modded a few watches. It may be time to try a pro diver mod watch soon. 


Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Where are you guys sourcing your parts from?

I know of Esslinger, Dagaz, eBay and Yobokies photobucket pics. 

Any other hidden gems in the wide world of the interwebzzzzz?


Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Aitch said:


> Thanks! It seems like it seated nearly the same way as the original crystal, so I'm hoping it holds up. I'm probably just going to do the submerge in a bucket basic test. If I do find any leaks, I'll try putting the crystal in with GS cement.


For an easy but more intensive home WR test, remove the internals & if you have some, put a bit of colored tissue paper inside the case, then seal it up. Put it in a largish watertight tupperware full of water & apply 30 seconds or more of a good hard shaking. In my experience, this simulates higher water pressures than basic submersion will.

I had 2 vintage watches I tested this with. Both passed the 6" still water submersion; but in the shaking test, one allowed water penetration while the other did not. Later I dove to the bottom of a 8ft(?) pool with the same watches (sans movement) and had the same results; the same one that failed the shaking test failed the diving test, while the other was watertight. This leads me to believe the "shaking test" is more reliable than a simple submersion test. Obviously this is not a substitution for a proper pressure test if you plan to do real diving. Or even ocean swimming - waves can exert a good deal of force.


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

Just finished this one w/ tropic crystal and Dagaz parts that arrived today


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

southpaw2280 said:


> View attachment 10786122
> View attachment 10786130


Hi. Your watch is awesome!!!!

Could u give more information about the crystal?

Tks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks Dalll, It is a gs diver-tite watch plastic crystal. I believe it is 30mm but I had to remove the old gasket and glue it in to fit. I probably would not trust the water resistance, but it looks pretty good. I still have not found a domed sapphire that will fit above the bezel insert, so i went with the tropic style instead 

Thanks


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> For an easy but more intensive home WR test, remove the internals & if you have some, put a bit of colored tissue paper inside the case, then seal it up. Put it in a largish watertight tupperware full of water & apply 30 seconds or more of a good hard shaking. In my experience, this simulates higher water pressures than basic submersion will.
> 
> I had 2 vintage watches I tested this with. Both passed the 6" still water submersion; but in the shaking test, one allowed water penetration while the other did not. Later I dove to the bottom of a 8ft(?) pool with the same watches (sans movement) and had the same results; the same one that failed the shaking test failed the diving test, while the other was watertight. This leads me to believe the "shaking test" is more reliable than a simple submersion test. Obviously this is not a substitution for a proper pressure test if you plan to do real diving. Or even ocean swimming - waves can exert a good deal of force.


I haven't built one of these (yet...) but it looks promising:

Christopher Ward Forum • View topic - DIY Water Resistance Tester- 3 bar

offsite pic:

__
https://flic.kr/p/bpo5ZF

They use a commodity water filter canister, a bike pump, and some standard fittings to make a real pressure tester. The nice part is that the watch is pressurized first, then tested, so if there are any leaks air bubbles leak out rather than water leaking in. This also means with some care, and trust in your waterproofing, you can test your final assembly with movement inside case and leave it alone if it passes.

The rubber strap mount might also be useful on its own for other things, like watch photography.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jisham said:


> I haven't built one of these (yet...) but it looks promising:
> 
> Christopher Ward Forum â€¢ View topic - DIY Water Resistance Testerâ€" 3 bar
> 
> ...


That's a nice bit of engineering, thanks for sharing. If I ever take up diving (b/c I need more expensive hobbies) perhaps I will build one.

And I had no idea there are nearly two dozen champagne related fatalities each year.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a case with no bezel retainer wire. I have read were people have used fishing line to keep a bezel on. Anybody had luck and if so, what size line? I am going for a unidirectional countdown bezel so I dont really need the click. It does kind of need to stay on though.

also, anybody sourced a good white or green dial?


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

So if you guys remember that the hands I ordered didn't fit, I ordered some other hands that also didn't fit. I know... First time, minute and second hands wouldn't get on, this time minute hand spins freely and second hand just falls off. Both time I ordered 150/90/20. Please tell me I'm not crazy and that I've ordered the right hands? :-d

And to show I do know how to fit them here a picture with the stock Invicta hands (minus the second hand which was ruined by a local watchmaker).









This shouldn't be so difficult right?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> This shouldn't be so difficult right?


If it were easy, everybody would do it 

That is the right size for the seiko movement. Miyota is a little different. 150/100/17 for miyota


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I have a case with no bezel retainer wire. I have read were people have used fishing line to keep a bezel on. Anybody had luck and if so, what size line? I am going for a unidirectional countdown bezel so I dont really need the click. It does kind of need to stay on though.
> 
> also, anybody sourced a good white or green dial?


I've never heard of using fishing line before. I recently made a new retainer for my 8926a (with the super tight tolerances bezel) using the B string from my acoustic guitar that needs restringing anyway.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> I've never heard of using fishing line before. I recently made a new retainer for my 8926a (with the super tight tolerances bezel) using the B string from my acoustic guitar that needs restringing anyway.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Cool, I will try that too.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

idvsego said:


> If it were easy, everybody would do it
> 
> That is the right size for the seiko movement. Miyota is a little different. 150/100/17 for miyota


Cheers man. Weird that 2 sets of hands wouldn't fit...

Anyway, I'm quite happy with how it will *eventually* turn out


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

nckwvr said:


> So if you guys remember that the hands I ordered didn't fit, I ordered some other hands that also didn't fit. I know... First time, minute and second hands wouldn't get on, this time minute hand spins freely and second hand just falls off. Both time I ordered 150/90/20. Please tell me I'm not crazy and that I've ordered the right hands? :-d
> 
> And to show I do know how to fit them here a picture with the stock Invicta hands (minus the second hand which was ruined by a local watchmaker).
> 
> This shouldn't be so difficult right?


Where'd you order the hands? I had minute hand problems with sets from Esslinger but never from Yobokies or Dagaz. Seiko minutes hands are actually .88 rather than the .90 of ETA but a lot of times we get away with using .90. I've had success closing up the hole a bit w/ tweezers.

And since the last time I stated those dimensions a huge pissing match ensued, here's the tech doc: http://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NH35_SS.pdf


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Dial and hand set from Yobokies...no problem setting the hands


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

southpaw2280 said:


> View attachment 10786122
> View attachment 10786130


Nice. What was the base watch for this mod? 8930OB?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

redzebra said:


> Dial and hand set from Yobokies...no problem setting the hands


How is Yobokies lume?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Anyone have any 3oclock dials laying around that you aren't using? Preferably something with silver trimmed indices to match the extra SKX 173 hands I have...

*I have one last 8926 to mod, but hate the long shipping times from the usual outlets...


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

saturnine said:


> How is Yobokies lume?


In my limited experience with Yobokies parts, it's not stellar. This should give you an idea. All Harold's parts:









Harold's dial and bezel insert but OEM Seiko SNZH hands.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

saturnine said:


> How is Yobokies lume?


Minute hand from Yobokies with stock SKX hour and second hand. I'd say lume is good. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

Wrong post


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Nice. What was the base watch for this mod? 8930OB?


thanks. It was the 8929


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Got two dials mounted up with hands tonight. Trouble is that the dial on the left has faint scratches on the dial and the dial on the right is mounted on a movement that was dead before I "fixed" it tonight... Plus the dial is for a 4 o clock crown. I don't love the "pilot diver" idea, so will probably save this one for a mod.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

saturnine said:


> How is Yobokies lume?


Lum on the hands is good, on the dial just ok.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Lum on the hands is good, on the dial just ok.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Stock Seiko SKX hands always have killer lume....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> Where'd you order the hands? I had minute hand problems with sets from Esslinger but never from Yobokies or Dagaz. Seiko minutes hands are actually .88 rather than the .90 of ETA but a lot of times we get away with using .90. I've had success closing up the hole a bit w/ tweezers.
> 
> And since the last time I stated those dimensions a huge pissing match ensued, here's the tech doc: http://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NH35_SS.pdf


Thanks, helps a lot. In that case I think the easiest route will be Dagaz/Yobokies, or perhaps even DLW watches. And Dagaz is closed atm because of medical reasons, hope the guy is doing okay..


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

tslewisz said:


> In my limited experience with Yobokies parts, it's not stellar. This should give you an idea. All Harold's parts:
> 
> Harold's dial and bezel insert but OEM Seiko SNZH hands.


C1 or C3?



Dec1968 said:


> Minute hand from Yobokies with stock SKX hour and second hand. I'd say lume is good.


C1 or C3?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

saturnine said:


> How is Yobokies lume?


I only have this dial, but for C3, it's underwhelming. It isn't bad, but it isn't keeping up with Seiko or Dagaz's C1/C3 mix. The pic shows it pretty much at its best. The hands are lumed with NoctiLumina.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

saturnine said:


> C1 or C3?
> 
> C1 or C3?


Seiko uses neither. They have a proprietary lume that is closer to C3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sondrepe (Feb 8, 2017)

That one is beatiful! Where can I find a dial and hands like that? 

PS: new to the forum, just bought my first 8926!


----------



## Sondrepe (Feb 8, 2017)

-


rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

That dial was part of a custom run produced last year, and organized by members here on WUS. There is also a huge thread for Brotherhood of Submariner Homages, where the project was born. There were a few random dials that people were not using, but I think they may be all used up at this point.



Sondrepe said:


> That one is beatiful! Where can I find a dial and hands like that?
> 
> PS: new to the forum, just bought my first 8926!


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Sondrepe said:


> That one is beatiful! Where can I find a dial and hands like that?
> 
> PS: new to the forum, just bought my first 8926!


Ask. I have one that isn't in a watch yet.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

nckwvr said:


> Thanks, helps a lot. In that case I think the easiest route will be Dagaz/Yobokies, or perhaps even DLW watches. And Dagaz is closed atm because of medical reasons, hope the guy is doing okay..


For what it's worth, the lume on the hands I got from DLW was dismal...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks to all who responded in regards to Yobokies lume. I was leaning his way due to the larger minute track & no logo if I were to choose a BB homage, but this may push me back to Dagaz. Might have to go with his Eterna Kontiki dial anyway if I get another 8926. But I don't need another watch. I don't need another watch.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

What about Black Bay One type of hands? Anyone know where I can source those?


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

southpaw2280 said:


> thanks. It was the 8929


The more I look at your mod the more I like it. Does the 8929 use the NH35a movement like its brother the 8926? From the description on Amazon I see that the 8929 has a gold plated case which I assume means you can't remove the Invicta branding on the side of the case since I'm guessing the plating isn't that thick.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

have parts inbound to finish up my first mod, woohoo!


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

southpaw2280 said:


> Thanks Dalll, It is a gs diver-tite watch plastic crystal. I believe it is 30mm but I had to remove the old gasket and glue it in to fit. I probably would not trust the water resistance, but it looks pretty good. I still have not found a domed sapphire that will fit above the bezel insert, so i went with the tropic style instead
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for your attention. And did you remove the invicta engraved on the side of the case ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

Dalll said:


> Thanks for your attention. And did you remove the invicta engraved on the side of the case ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nope, the Invicta branding is still there


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> The more I look at your mod the more I like it. Does the 8929 use the NH35a movement like its brother the 8926? From the description on Amazon I see that the 8929 has a gold plated case which I assume means you can't remove the Invicta branding on the side of the case since I'm guessing the plating isn't that thick.


Thanks. Yes, it has the NH35a just like the 8926.

I did not remove the side branding as it is plated, but I have not removed the branding on the side of any of my mods. (It just never bothered me that much) The logo does not seem as noticeable to me on the gold plated version.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I lose seconds hands like crazy. anywhere I can buy them in bulk?


----------



## Sondrepe (Feb 8, 2017)

Anyone have any good tips on what kind of dial I can buy for my 8926, and where I can buy it? I will be happy for all tips, but I am especially interested in submariner style.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Sondrepe said:


> Anyone have any good tips on what kind of dial I can buy for my 8926, and where I can buy it? I will be happy for all tips, but I am especially interested in submariner style.


Take some time to browse this thread and every one of your questions will be answered. The two top places for dials are

Dagaz = Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD. (closed at the moment)
Yobokies = Dial by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok I have a question as a seller. I have two 8926 (one scalloped and one OB). The OB has been modded. I've bought and sold many watches on here, but the OB has a dial from Ken at Raffles meaning it's not an Invicta dial but is a dial with a name of a regularly sold brand. I did this solely for me and never to pass it off as another brand. In da t, it's obvious when you look at it since it still has Invicta branding on it. 

I'm wanting to sell both watches but I know I can't easily list the one with the Raffles dial on it. I have the Invicta dial to go with it but don't want to go to the trouble of installing it just to sell it.

My question is: can I list it and blur the name on the dial and state clearly it is a mod and not a replica and is sold as such?

What are the rules? I can't find them during a search regarding that. Not passing it off as anything other than an Invicta. 

Thanks in advance. It still has the stock case back and bracelet (clasp says Invicta, but the case had been brushed and is devoid of branding, but the stock caseback is clearly labeled Invicta). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Playing with some spare parts...

So I like these Ranger hands but the lume mismatch is more than I can take. 









So I stuck a stock dial in the oven. Cool, but it got dark real quick. Setting aside for possible use later. 









I tried soaking one if coffee grounds and another in a cup of coffee over night. Zero change that I could see. So I stuck the Explorer dial in the oven and watched it closely. Hour markers did what I wanted. The numbers stayed white. WTH ? I have other ideas though









I also have 2 cases that don't have bezels. Well, one has a scallop but all the wires are gone so it doesn't attach. I had a spare vostok "black dot" bezel from a vintage watch that died on me. Fit is nice but it comes off pretty easily. I am working on a bigger wire. Case and bezel are beat, but they came by it naturally. 









Hands just dropped on dial for visual effect. 









I don't know if I will end up with a working watch out of all these but it is keeping me from spending more money right now.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Finished this one tonight and is likely going to F29 in the morning.

Debranded the left side 
Dagaz dial 
SKX173 hands 
Removed the magnifier



















Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I lose seconds hands like crazy. anywhere I can buy them in bulk?


Try Ofrei.com.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Another question from me, asking here because there seems to be a lot of modding knowledge in this thread. I have another Dagaz BB dial coming in that I want to use for a BB36mm homage mod. Now, I've been checking out the Seiko 5 offerings case wise, but my eye fell on the Tiger 1016 Explorer type case. The Tiger uses 29mm dials and the Dagaz ones obviously are 28,5mm. Do you think this could work with dial feet? The 0,5mm size difference is bothering me slightly. Tiger would be a great option: sapphire crystal, cheap hands for the DG2813 movement and has the right shape and size for the BB homage mod.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> Another question from me, asking here because there seems to be a lot of modding knowledge in this thread. I have another Dagaz BB dial coming in that I want to use for a BB36mm homage mod. Now, I've been checking out the Seiko 5 offerings case wise, but my eye fell on the Tiger 1016 Explorer type case. The Tiger uses 29mm dials and the Dagaz ones obviously are 28,5mm. Do you think this could work with dial feet? The 0,5mm size difference is bothering me slightly. Tiger would be a great option: sapphire crystal, cheap hands for the DG2813 movement and has the right shape and size for the BB homage mod.


Emailed William from TC, he says that for the 1016 case, the max dial size is 29.3mm, dial opening is 27,5mm. What do you guys think? I get the feeling this might actually work.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sounds like it's worth a try! I do know that it doesn't work the other way around. DG dials for the slightly larger cases have to be ground down to fit inside an 8926.



nckwvr said:


> Emailed William from TC, he says that for the 1016 case, the max dial size is 29.3mm, dial opening is 27,5mm. What do you guys think? I get the feeling this might actually work.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds like it's worth a try. If it doesn't work, you still have a nice little Explorer homage and you can pick up a Seiko later.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> Emailed William from TC, he says that for the 1016 case, the max dial size is 29.3mm, dial opening is 27,5mm. What do you guys think? I get the feeling this might actually work.


I think it will work perfectly!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I need a better magnification device. What do you guys use?


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Playing with some spare parts...
> 
> I also have 2 cases that don't have bezels. Well, one has a scallop but all the wires are gone so it doesn't attach. I had a spare vostok "black dot" bezel from a vintage watch that died on me. Fit is nice but it comes off pretty easily. I am working on a bigger wire. Case and bezel are beat, but they came by it naturally.
> 
> ...


Wait, are you saying that the vostok bezel almost fits on an 8926 case?

That has huge modding implications and needs to be independently investigated by a third party.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

nsomerv said:


> Wait, are you saying that the vostok bezel almost fits on an 8926 case?
> 
> That has huge modding implications and needs to be independently investigated by a third party.


almost but I dont have a complete set of either to do real testing. my 8926 case has zero bezel pieces. I have a stock wire from an old vostok that isnt in the best shape. The vostok pops on and stays on if you turn it upside down bit it easily pulls off. and there is no click to the spin, it just spins around. Also, be careful which vostok bezel you try, if you start getting ideas. Vostok crystals are big bubbles so a lot of the bezels sit high. If I had more expendable income and better tools I would order an AM-Watches bezel for the vostok and give it a shot on an 8926. If I could get a unidirectional bezel that fit seiko inserts and didnt fall off the 8926 with a little pressure, I would build something with a count down or 12 hour insert. I swear, bezels are why I dont do more invictas. Vostoks have totally interchangeable bezels across all their bodies and it is very nice. Of course, their hand selection is minimal at best. I wish Murphy or someone would make a smooth bezel for the 8926. Heck, I would glue that bad boy on if I had to. I was going to do that with a vostok smooth but it sat too high and I didnt want to grind down the entire front surface with the crappy tools I have. If I had a belt grinder so the surface had a better chance of staying even I might have tried. I dislike all the seiko 5 non-diver cases. 18mm straps arent for me.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

So only responding to one of your thoughts here... But I think you could find through the 8926 bezel enough to round it off without an insert. It would leave the crystal a few mm proud like a tropic. Hmm. Actually. That could be awesome. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

SNKL09 and 07 have 20mm lugs.

Leaving the insert off an 8926 bezel would leave a gap between the bezel and crystal.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> almost but I dont have a complete set of either to do real testing. my 8926 case has zero bezel pieces. I have a stock wire from an old vostok that isnt in the best shape. The vostok pops on and stays on if you turn it upside down bit it easily pulls off. and there is no click to the spin, it just spins around. Also, be careful which vostok bezel you try, if you start getting ideas. Vostok crystals are big bubbles so a lot of the bezels sit high. If I had more expendable income and better tools I would order an AM-Watches bezel for the vostok and give it a shot on an 8926. If I could get a unidirectional bezel that fit seiko inserts and didnt fall off the 8926 with a little pressure, I would build something with a count down or 12 hour insert. I swear, bezels are why I dont do more invictas. Vostoks have totally interchangeable bezels across all their bodies and it is very nice. Of course, their hand selection is minimal at best. I wish Murphy or someone would make a smooth bezel for the 8926. Heck, I would glue that bad boy on if I had to. I was going to do that with a vostok smooth but it sat too high and I didnt want to grind down the entire front surface with the crappy tools I have. If I had a belt grinder so the surface had a better chance of staying even I might have tried. I dislike all the seiko 5 non-diver cases. 18mm straps arent for me.


i think if a bunch of us got together and got with murphys, we might be able to get a bezel made to hold SKX inserts. id be more then willing to jump on that train. anyone else?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i think if a bunch of us got together and got with murphys, we might be able to get a bezel made to hold SKX inserts. id be more then willing to jump on that train. anyone else?


Problem is the attachment method is different for different 8926 models. The experts can correct me if I am wrong in that. But I would be in for 2 or 3 pretty quick. I have 2 cases with no bezel at all.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Problem is the attachment method is different for different 8926 models. The experts can correct me if I am wrong in that. But I would be in for 2 or 3 pretty quick. I have 2 cases with no bezel at all.


i think the only difference is the OB bezel mounts one way, and the Scalloped mounts another way. id be in for 3 or 4 right away too


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i think the only difference is the OB bezel mounts one way, and the Scalloped mounts another way. id be in for 3 or 4 right away too


Shoot Murphy a message. I reached out a couple of years ago and he said he never did one for an invicta and didn't comment further. Yobokies does his for Orient divers. He might be worth contacting too. There is a guy that does awesome stuff for the vostok too. Pers84 or something like that. He is in the area of Russia though so I doubt he has many invicta to work with.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

nckwvr said:


> Another question from me, asking here because there seems to be a lot of modding knowledge in this thread. I have another Dagaz BB dial coming in that I want to use for a BB36mm homage mod. Now, I've been checking out the Seiko 5 offerings case wise, but my eye fell on the Tiger 1016 Explorer type case. The Tiger uses 29mm dials and the Dagaz ones obviously are 28,5mm. Do you think this could work with dial feet? The 0,5mm size difference is bothering me slightly. Tiger would be a great option: sapphire crystal, cheap hands for the DG2813 movement and has the right shape and size for the BB homage mod.


You will need to clip the dial feet on the Dagaz dial and use dial dots to attach it to the DG movement in the TC. Other than that it should work fine.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I need a better magnification device. What do you guys use?


I use an Opti-Visor with a 4X magnifier. They are available at most hobby stores as well as online. Pay the extra and get the glass lens, as they are much less likely to scratch.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i think the only difference is the OB bezel mounts one way, and the Scalloped mounts another way. id be in for 3 or 4 right away too


Actually, I have run across a third style of Invicta bezel. It mounts the same as the 8926OB, but the click teeth are on the bottom and it uses a spring plate. The more common 8926OB and scalloped bezel style have the click teeth on the inside edge of the bezel and uses a click spring wire.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Actually, I have run across a third style of Invicta bezel. It mounts the same as the 8926OB, but the click teeth are on the bottom and it uses a spring plate. The more common 8926OB and scalloped bezel style have the click teeth on the inside edge of the bezel and uses a click spring wire.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


I've run across this also

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I use an Opti-Visor with a 4X magnifier. They are available at most hobby stores as well as online. Pay the extra and get the glass lens, as they are much less likely to scratch.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


Thanks, I was curious what magnifier I should look for. Mine is only 2x and it just isn't cutting it.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Shoot Murphy a message. I reached out a couple of years ago and he said he never did one for an invicta and didn't comment further. Yobokies does his for Orient divers. He might be worth contacting too. There is a guy that does awesome stuff for the vostok too. Pers84 or something like that. He is in the area of Russia though so I doubt he has many invicta to work with.


i think we'll have a shot at getting it done if we have a solid number of orders for him


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i think we'll have a shot at getting it done if we have a solid number of orders for him


we will see. I emailed to see if he would be interested and how many he would need to do a production run.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

already received a reply and it was as expected with no interest expressed...



> Yes, I have considered it. One big problem might be that Invicta seems to farm these out to the lowest bidder. So, there might be great confusion sorting out which version a person has.
> 
> 
> Case in point, I have an 8926 (scallop bezel) and an 8926ob. Both with yellow-rotor movements. They couldn't even agree upon a crystal size between the two versions.
> ...


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> You will need to clip the dial feet on the Dagaz dial and use dial dots to attach it to the DG movement in the TC. Other than that it should work fine.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


Thanks so much and also all of you who replied, this will be my next project.

Now, let's finish up the Invicta first so I can sell it, get the funds for the Tiger BB homage


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

My Mod=)


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> My Mod=)
> View attachment 10836426


Nice work. What insert is that?


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks! I used the bezel insert from invicta 9010a. I put a patina on the bezel insert, what would it look aged)


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Nice work. What insert is that?


Thanks! I used the bezel insert from invicta 9010a. I put a patina on the bezel insert, what would it look aged)


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

Hello! My name is Gennady. I am from Russia and I love to modify the watch =)


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have a plan for the crown guards?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

vmarks said:


> You have a plan for the crown guards?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They stay on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Has anyone been using the Alpha Cases for their projects?

Looks like the case should work and there would be no un-badging to do. Perhaps just a crystal swap.

Just surfing the Bay and see that they sell generic sub cases made of 316L stainless steel.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

ccpeabody said:


> Has anyone been using the Alpha Cases for their projects?
> 
> Looks like the case should work and there would be no un-badging to do. Perhaps just a crystal swap.
> 
> Just surfing the Bay and see that they sell generic sub cases made of 316L stainless steel.


Once in a while someone will. I believe you're limited to ETA type or Miyota/DG movements and the matching parts. Seiko movements are larger in diameter than the others, which is why I don't think they fit. I have also not seen an Alpha listing that shows Seiko movements as a viable option.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I use an Opti-Visor with a 4X magnifier. They are available at most hobby stores as well as online. Pay the extra and get the glass lens, as they are much less likely to scratch.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


I have an Optivisor (7 diopter, 2.75x?) and love it. There are times I wish I had a little more magnification, but this is good for most things, with a decent working distance. Stereo vision makes things so much easier. I also recently bought one with higher magnification (10 diopter, 3.5x?), but the working distance is occasionally a bit to close for me (I don't like having to pull the screwdrivers out of my nose!).

I would also add the LED lighting kit, I believe the brand is quasar. Makes things much easier for my old eyes.

The optional flip down loupe is also a nice addition. You lose the stereo view, but it is good for detailed inspection.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jisham said:


> I have an Optivisor (7 diopter, 2.75x?) and love it. There are times I wish I had a little more magnification, but this is good for most things, with a decent working distance. Stereo vision makes things so much easier. I also recently bought one with higher magnification (10 diopter, 3.5x?), but the working distance is occasionally a bit to close for me (I don't like having to pull the screwdrivers out of my nose!).
> 
> I would also add the LED lighting kit, I believe the brand is quasar. Makes things much easier for my old eyes.
> 
> The optional flip down loupe is also a nice addition. You lose the stereo view, but it is good for detailed inspection.


I have the flip down loupe on my 4X as well, and it is helpful at times. I also have a 10X Opti-Visor, but I hardly ever use it. It is just too much magnification for me.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Since I'm sure someone has one open, can I get some help on some measurements? Or does anyone know if the 8926 Miyota and 8926 Seiko have the same max dial and dial opening? What about bezel inserts? All i seem to have here are Miyotas 

I have 29mm max dial, 27mm opening; 37.5mm outer bezel, 29.75 inner bezel.

Trying to compile some information for a BSH dial project...


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Posted a few pics of a model #0420 model I'm working on here
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=38653073 
But thought you guys might be interested also.

It's a big 45mm titanium case using up to a 31.7mm dial.

















I've left crown and caseback markings but removed case side engraving.
What say you on using a dial from another brand?
I love the dial and it needs a home.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Since I'm sure someone has one open, can I get some help on some measurements? Or does anyone know if the 8926 Miyota and 8926 Seiko have the same max dial and dial opening? What about bezel inserts? All i seem to have here are Miyotas
> 
> I have 29mm max dial, 27mm opening; 37.5mm outer bezel, 29.75 inner bezel.
> 
> Trying to compile some information for a BSH dial project...


Sorry, my timing is ironically poor...
I can't help with your request for 8926 measurements.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Since I'm sure someone has one open, can I get some help on some measurements? Or does anyone know if the 8926 Miyota and 8926 Seiko have the same max dial and dial opening? What about bezel inserts? All i seem to have here are Miyotas
> 
> I have 29mm max dial, 27mm opening; 37.5mm outer bezel, 29.75 inner bezel.
> 
> Trying to compile some information for a BSH dial project...


I am pretty certain they are the same. I have only modded miyotas so far too and I fit a 29mm from raffles as well as a seiko from dagaz in one.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

ccpeabody said:


> Has anyone been using the Alpha Cases for their projects?
> 
> Looks like the case should work and there would be no un-badging to do. Perhaps just a crystal swap.
> 
> Just surfing the Bay and see that they sell generic sub cases made of 316L stainless steel.


I absolutely HATE having to file the Invicta case but my man do not buy an Alpha. Especially don't buy an alpha if you think your are getting a watch that's any where near the quality of an 8926. They are closer in quality to like a Soki.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Don Logan said:


> I absolutely HATE having to file the Invicta case but my man do not buy an Alpha. Especially don't buy an alpha if you think your are getting a watch that's any where near the quality of an 8926. They are closer in quality to like a Soki.


I was referring to the case only that they sell on their web page which does indeed require an ETA or Miyota/DG type movement. Like you say, filing the Invicta case is a pain.

Has anyone used the Sizzlin case with the coin edge bezel and the Tudor style crown?


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

My mod collection Invicta 8926!


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> My mod collection Invicta 8926!


Nice work. What crystals did you use?


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> Nice work. What crystals did you use?


Thanks=)
https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/200mm-domed-flat-bottom-cousins


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

ccpeabody said:


> I was referring to the case only that they sell on their web page which does indeed require an ETA or Miyota/DG type movement. Like you say, filing the Invicta case is a pain.


Yes. I am aware.

The case? The case sucks. The watch your gonna make from it? That watch is gonna suck. The whole thing sucks.

I AM TRYING TO HELP!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice!! Where did you get the silver bezel insert? Can you share a link? I just lost my black one and wanted to replace it with a silver.



Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


>


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


>


Nice work! That looks awsome!

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Don Logan said:


> Yes. I am aware.
> 
> The case? The case sucks. The watch your gonna make from it? That watch is gonna suck. The whole thing sucks.
> 
> I AM TRYING TO HELP!


LOL!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm seeing several options on 'the Bay' for 16610 bezel insert silver. About $15 shipped.



swank said:


> Nice!! Where did you get the silver bezel insert? Can you share a link? I just lost my black one and wanted to replace it with a silver.


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

My summer project=)


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

swank said:


> Nice!! Where did you get the silver bezel insert? Can you share a link? I just lost my black one and wanted to replace it with a silver.


Exactly. You can find on ebay 16610 bezel insert silver. I have not kept a link to this product, I bought it long ago!


----------



## Ilovewatchestoo (Apr 1, 2016)

New mod finally finished.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> My summer project=)


What bezel insert is this? I like the dark green. A lot of the greens I see are brighter than that.


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> What bezel insert is this? I like the dark green. A lot of the greens I see are brighter than that.


In the picture it looks darker than it actually is!
Look on ebay bezel insert green for 16610!
Link to Seller unfortunately not survived


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> I'm seeing several options on 'the Bay' for 16610 bezel insert silver. About $15 shipped.


Gennadiy and BRad704 I am not seeing any when I search for "silver bezel insert 16610". I see one with a red pip, but not an all sliver one like this. I've been watching for one. Are you searching in a different way? Please let me know, thank you.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> In the picture it looks darker than it actually is!
> Look on ebay bezel insert green for 16610!
> Link to Seller unfortunately not survived


Ah, ok, thanks.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

swank said:


> Gennadiy and BRad704 I am not seeing any when I search for "silver bezel insert 16610". I see one with a red pip, but not an all sliver one like this. I've been watching for one. Are you searching in a different way? Please let me know, thank you.


PM sent for a seller that I used before

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> PM sent for a seller that I used before
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Thanks the_watchier, I tried to buy the all-silver bezel insert from hellonatostrap on ebay months ago but they canceled the order saying they didn't have any. There aren't any in their store now either. I've been looking for a while, anyone have any good leads?

Thank you!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

swank said:


> Gennadiy and BRad704 I am not seeing any when I search for "silver bezel insert 16610". I see one with a red pip, but not an all sliver one like this. I've been watching for one. Are you searching in a different way? Please let me know, thank you.


I can't really find any silver with the white pip either. If you're committed to the no-red look, you could change out the red pip for a white one.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

swank said:


> Gennadiy and BRad704 I am not seeing any when I search for "silver bezel insert 16610". I see one with a red pip, but not an all sliver one like this. I've been watching for one. Are you searching in a different way? Please let me know, thank you.


Now this is not possible on ebay. You need to periodically monitor it on ebay!


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

hey wus ! 

So I scratched my bezel a little bit and why not to replace it with a ceramic bezel? so I went on ebay and found this one:








My question is: Will it fit perfectly? Because I just want to buy a new bezel and simply replace it, thats all! 

Thanks!


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

I spend the evening doing one of my hobbies =)


----------



## mica_live (Mar 22, 2013)

alvez said:


> hey wus !
> 
> So I scratched my bezel a little bit and why not to replace it with a ceramic bezel? so I went on ebay and found this one:
> 
> ...


I believe the outer diameter is slightly too large. I have previously bought and changed to a aluminium insert and the specs are as follows.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

Damn, its like very slight change on the dimensions, I wonder if it would fit.. i really want a ceramic one..


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

mica_live said:


> I believe the outer diameter is slightly too large. I have previously bought and changed to a aluminium insert and the specs are as follows.
> 
> View attachment 10898329
> 
> ...


Damn, its like very slight change on the dimensions, I wonder if it would fit.. i really want a ceramic one..


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

alvez said:


> Damn, its like very slight change on the dimensions, I wonder if it would fit.. i really want a ceramic one..


No, it won't fit. On top of that, ceramic inserts break when being forced to fit.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

NO ceramic for 8926  You can get decent quality Rolex replacement aluminium insert. They look much better than the stock one.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

digging that black bezel Rbesass. where did ya get it from


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

and that wicked insert


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

rbesass is a man of many talents

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Alvez! If you want a ceramic bezel insert - you have to mod it. Or you can get the specify ceramic bezel insert for 8926ob with $50. Here is my mod on bezel to fit the new ceramic bezel insert. Don't try to grind the ceramic bezel insert as it can cracked in the blink of an eye








_ The ceramic bezel insert is much bigger and thicker than the aluminum one_








_ Stock bezel after mod_








_The ceramic bezel insert now fit perfectly!!!_

Not hard at all. Good luck!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

You guys have tips for properly lining up a dial on the movement when using dial dots?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> NO ceramic for 8926  You can get decent quality Rolex replacement aluminium insert. They look much better than the stock one.


Not my watch but a great example of a ceramic insert being used. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lehungb2b said:


> Hi Alvez! If you want a ceramic bezel insert - you have to mod it. Or you can get the specify ceramic bezel insert for 8926ob with $50. Here is my mod on bezel to fit the new ceramic bezel insert. Don't try to grind the ceramic bezel insert as it can cracked in the blink of an eye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you provide more detail here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

saturnine said:


> You guys have tips for properly lining up a dial on the movement when using dial dots?


Put the stem back in and line up with 3 o'clock.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

A little bezel insert mod this morning. I really like the visual effect that the plain insert gives.



















Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I must have page for 8926 owners. It is a well reference for bezel insert sizes:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/bezel-insert-sizes-reference-tool-918743.html


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

BRad704, that does look cool. Where did you get the plain? Or did you sand one down?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm wanting to swap a dial with dial dots but don't have any. Will double-sided scotch tape work temporarily?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

swank said:


> BRad704, that does look cool. Where did you get the plain? Or did you sand one down?


Thanks. I sanded this one down. Used double sided tape to stick it to a larger sanding drum and spun it with my drill.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I'm wanting to swap a dial with dial dots but don't have any. Will double-sided scotch tape work temporarily?


I use regular scotch brand permanent double sided tape. Works great so far. I actually put enough on the back to cover the entire dial, then trim off with a sharp tipped razor blade, leaving only a ring around the edge of the dial

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> I use regular scotch brand permanent double sided tape. Works great so far. I actually put enough on the back to cover the entire dial, then trim off with a sharp tipped razor blade, leaving only a ring around the edge of the dial
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Excellent, thank you! That would be the thin kind, not the foam kind, correct?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Excellent, thank you! That would be the thin kind, not the foam kind, correct?


Correct

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> Correct
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for the quick replies! I was able to pick some up.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Thank you so much for the quick replies! I was able to pick some up.


Cool deal. If you get stuck at all, just pm me and I'll try to help however I can

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> Cool deal. If you get stuck at all, just pm me and I'll try to help however I can


You're punny.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well, just waiting for hands to show up, so heres a prelim to my mashup mod. Orange PO bezel, explorer style dial, and some cool hands coming. What do you guys think. Just need to figure out if i wanna go steel rubber or NATO for the band.


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi Dec1968,

If you want to do the same mod for bezel like me, you need this







This will protect the bezel when you put in lathe, or it can break in half. Measure the outer ring of the bezel insert, then milling. Just take it slowly and you will be fine


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Lehungb2b said:


> Hi Dec1968,
> 
> If you want to do the same mod for bezel like me, you need this
> View attachment 10916786
> ...


Well, I guess I need a lathe. Damn you!

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

LifeTrekker said:


> Well, I guess I need a lathe. Damn you!
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


Me too.
Trying to find a well equipped Unimat or similar at under $1k Cdn (delivered) is exceedingly difficult.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Well, I guess I need a lathe. Damn you!
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


Harborfreight :-!

Granted mine is the wood turning lathe, but you can use a lathe chuck to hold a small holder like that as well. Probably overkill to buy all that just for a bezel, but having a lathe in general is really fun.


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Dremel can get the job done as long as you have enough patient  A guy name Bane has done it before


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Well, just waiting for hands to show up, so heres a prelim to my mashup mod. Orange PO bezel, explorer style dial, and some cool hands coming. What do you guys think. Just need to figure out if i wanna go steel rubber or NATO for the band.


Could you please provide info on the source of the orange insert? Did it fit the 89260b or did it require sanding?


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

saturnine said:


> I'm wanting to swap a dial with dial dots but don't have any. Will double-sided scotch tape work temporarily?


I've read that "Dial Dots" have caused trouble with the glue melting in hot weather and causing problems.

Has anyone used just a couple dots of flexible adhesive and if so, where exactly do you place them?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

ccpeabody said:


> I've read that "Dial Dots" have caused trouble with the glue melting in hot weather and causing problems.
> 
> Has anyone used just a couple dots of flexible adhesive and if so, where exactly do you place them?


I haven't had any trouble using dial dots. You don't need much to hold the dial in place. I use 4 small pieces of dial dot material (I slice the dial dot in half) evenly spaced around the mounting ring.

If you ever happen to purchase some bezel insert adhesive from Dagaz, you can cut your own out of the leftover from the middle. You will have enough dial dots for a lifetime.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

redzebra said:


> Could you please provide info on the source of the orange insert? Did it fit the 89260b or did it require sanding?


I got the insert from Alpha Watches and yes i dod have to sand it down to get it to fit.


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


>


Nice, Gennaldy! What hands are those and where did you get them?


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

swank said:


> Nice, Gennaldy! What hands are those and where did you get them?


Thanks!I took it from Dagaz


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey, has anyone bought the Invicta 14119 watch?
https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic

No crown guards, nice bezel insert, contrasting crown. It looks like a pretty nice dial and set of hands. I wonder if it has the branding on the side of the case?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

swank said:


> Hey, has anyone bought the Invicta 14119 watch?
> https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic
> 
> No crown guards, nice bezel insert, contrasting crown. It looks like a pretty nice dial and set of hands. I wonder if it has the branding on the side of the case?


At 45mm, you aren't going to have the same mod support as the 40mm 8926 Pro Diver.

I'd guess they brand everything they can. Lol

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

swank said:


> Hey, has anyone bought the Invicta 14119 watch?
> https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic
> 
> No crown guards, nice bezel insert, contrasting crown. It looks like a pretty nice dial and set of hands. I wonder if it has the branding on the side of the case?


I have one. I got it cheap off the Bay for the movement. It's ginormous and doesn't have a screw in crown. BRad is right, there's nothing much you can do with it.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I'm wanting to swap a dial with dial dots but don't have any. Will double-sided scotch tape work temporarily?


I think I've heard someone on this forum recommend double side carpet tape. It's kind of like scotch tape, but heavier duty. I think you can find it a the local home improvement box store. I also think it comes in different thicknesses, you probably want a thinner one. I haven't tried this personally, but I got some bezel adhesive from Dagaz once that seemed very similar to this. Easy to work with, and gummy enough to hold well.

As far as aligning the dial, if there is any play (might not be much), I would check the centering of the date in the date window, and the central hole where the stems/pinions for mounting the hands pass through.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I just finished builting this one on comission for a client in Canada, and it will be going out in the mail on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to PM you about this watch mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> This one!
> Invicta 8926
> Vintage green bezel insert
> Esslinger 2.5 mm domed mineral crystal. Might consider sapphire with Green AR, what do you guys think?
> ...


How do I get that dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Ask about the dial in this thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/2646561?page=65&_k=4r5lxx, if someone has one they'll part with, you will get a pm.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


>


You look like a Bond villain here.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been reading a ton on here and it seems the Parnis GMT bracelet fits like a glove. Tried to find one online as a standalone item... but maybe I'm not seeing them for sale solo?

Any links to them you guys know about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Or you can find a same watch from taobao with very cheap price - which will give you the ceramic bezel insert, case, dial,..etc for other projects and a solid band of cause.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Does anyone have any tricks for getting an aftermarket bezel insert to stick? I lost my stock 8926OB bezel insert so I bought this one to replace it. It seems to fit a little bit taller than stock one, so I don't feel the outer edge of the bezel and bezel insert is flush or almost taller than the crystal. As opposed to my 8926, where I can feel the outer lip of the bezel and the crystal sits proud of the bezel insert. I tried gluing it in with G-S Hypo cement last night and I pulled it out with a fingernail tonight.

Is this just not the right type of insert or did I do something wrong? It does have a flat lip on the underside of the insert. I don't remember if my stock one did or not.

Any advice? Or other inserts to buy that fit better? Or am I doing something wrong? Thanks for any help.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> I've been reading a ton on here and it seems the Parnis GMT bracelet fits like a glove. Tried to find one online as a standalone item... but maybe I'm not seeing them for sale solo?
> 
> Any links to them you guys know about?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered one from Sizzlin' Watches and I didn't think it fit. Maybe I should have tried harder. It was a NICE upgrade for my Parnis GMT, though.


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

swank said:


> Does anyone have any tricks for getting an aftermarket bezel insert to stick? I lost my stock 8926OB bezel insert so I bought this one to replace it. It seems to fit a little bit taller than stock one, so I don't feel the outer edge of the bezel and bezel insert is flush or almost taller than the crystal. As opposed to my 8926, where I can feel the outer lip of the bezel and the crystal sits proud of the bezel insert. I tried gluing it in with G-S Hypo cement last night and I pulled it out with a fingernail tonight.
> 
> Is this just not the right type of insert or did I do something wrong? It does have a flat lip on the underside of the insert. I don't remember if my stock one did or not.
> 
> Any advice? Or other inserts to buy that fit better? Or am I doing something wrong? Thanks for any help.


 3M Double side tape maybe? If you want permanent try some gorilla glue


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

swank said:


> Does anyone have any tricks for getting an aftermarket bezel insert to stick? I lost my stock 8926OB bezel insert so I bought this one to replace it. It seems to fit a little bit taller than stock one, so I don't feel the outer edge of the bezel and bezel insert is flush or almost taller than the crystal. As opposed to my 8926, where I can feel the outer lip of the bezel and the crystal sits proud of the bezel insert. I tried gluing it in with G-S Hypo cement last night and I pulled it out with a fingernail tonight.
> 
> Is this just not the right type of insert or did I do something wrong? It does have a flat lip on the underside of the insert. I don't remember if my stock one did or not.
> 
> Any advice? Or other inserts to buy that fit better? Or am I doing something wrong? Thanks for any help.


The stock Invicta bezel insert is very thin aluminum, so that's why it sits low in the bezel. Some of the bezel inserts you get on eBay, and especially some of the ones that are designed closer to the gen Rolex style, are thicker and have a lip that makes them sit higher in the bezel. They can be shaved or sanded down a bit, but at the very least you need a drill press and a modified sanding drum in order to be able to do that very effectively.

As far as adhesive goes, I use GS Hypo Cement for my bezel inserts, and have yet to have one let loose. Just make sure your mating surfaces are clean and that all the old adhesive is gone and you should be good to go.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Just finished a faux patina upgrade of my Invicta 8926OB based BSH Milsub Homage this evening.














































"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Just finished a faux patina upgrade of my Invicta 8926OB based BSH Milsub Homage this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Now, after my disaster fluke, tell me what you did! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> The stock Invicta bezel insert is very thin aluminum, so that's why it sits low in the bezel. Some of the bezel inserts you get on eBay, and especially some of the ones that are designed closer to the gen Rolex style, are thicker and have a lip that makes them sit higher in the bezel. They can be shaved or sanded down a bit, but at the very least you need a drill press and a modified sanding drum in order to be able to do that very effectively.
> 
> As far as adhesive goes, I use GS Hypo Cement for my bezel inserts, and have yet to have one let loose. Just make sure your mating surfaces are clean and that all the old adhesive is gone and you should be good to go.
> 
> ...


Thanks LifeTrekker, yes, that is exactly the issue I am having. Is there any way to get them to stick without shaving them down? I don't have any of that equipment. I did scrape out all the previous adhesive. I also used a scotchbrite to brush the bezel, so I am pretty sure I got all the adhesive out and the mating surface was clean.

Are you saying you have to shave them down to get them to work, or do you put them in with the lip and the greater height? How much glue do you use?

Or are there thinner ones without the lip that will fit better? Any direct references would be appreciated.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

swank said:


> Thanks LifeTrekker, yes, that is exactly the issue I am having. Is there any way to get them to stick without shaving them down? I don't have any of that equipment. I did scrape out all the previous adhesive. I also used a scotchbrite to brush the bezel, so I am pretty sure I got all the adhesive out and the mating surface was clean.
> 
> Are you saying you have to shave them down to get them to work, or do you put them in with the lip and the greater height? How much glue do you use?
> 
> Or are there thinner ones without the lip that will fit better? Any direct references would be appreciated.


Personally, I usually just stick them down as is, and as I stated earlier, I use GS Hypo Cement.

When cleaning the mating surfaces, I use Goo-Gone and a Q-Tip to get all the old adhesive out of the groove in the bezel insert. Once all the old adhesive is gone, I then go over it again, but this time with denatured alcohol and a Q-Tip. You want just clean metal when you put the glue in. And I just use a thin bead all the way around the inside edge of the bezel where I think the bezel insert will touch it. You don't want to much as that can gum up the movement of the bezel.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> I ordered one from Sizzlin' Watches and I didn't think it fit. Maybe I should have tried harder. It was a NICE upgrade for my Parnis GMT, though.


I was looking to put the Parnis GMT bracelet on my 8926. From what I've seen it's an excellent fit and looks amazing.







This is someone else's watch by the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> I was looking to put the Parnis GMT bracelet on my 8926. From what I've seen it's an excellent fit and looks amazing.


Sizzlin watches has an ebay store and website, but the bracelet is not listed in either place. I can find no "20mm glide lock oyster" bracelet on ebay. Some nice looking ones come up from Raffles time, but not sure the quality of those.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> Nice!! Now, after my disaster fluke, tell me what you did!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I baked the dial in the oven at 450°F, and watched it like a hawk. And I'm glad that I did too, 'cause it started to turn at about 2 minutes, and really went fast. I think I will try 350°F next time, and just let it cook longer. At the lower temperature, the color change should take longer, which will make it easier to stop at the desired level of darkening.

The hands are mostly stained with coffee. I boiled a small amount down to concentrate it, and then just painted it on the hands with a small artists paint brush. I then put the hands in the oven (I had turned it off, but it was still hot) in order to dry the coffee faster. I only left them in for 15 or 20 seconds, and only until I saw that the coffee was dry. I then repeated several times until I got a level of stain that I was happy with.

Oh, and I painted the dial with coffee as well in order to get a more aged and mottled look. I repeated several times like I did with the hands until I got the desired look.

I also baked the bezel insert at 450°F for about 2 minutes to darken up the pip a bit. It went pretty fast as well, so if using these higher temps, watch your work like a hawk or the color could get darker than you want very quickly.

This is also only the first dial and hands I've attempted to faux age, so I'm no expert. But I did read JZ's dial aging tutorial a while back, and between him and what Franco said he did on the dial and hands of the 5517 Milsub Homage that I got from him, I did have somewhat of an idea what to expect. And of course, I did have some outstanding teachers.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> I was looking to put the Parnis GMT bracelet on my 8926. From what I've seen it's an excellent fit and looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understood.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

So for you guys looking for a lathe, they have a metal lathe on wish for 215 bux.


----------



## mica_live (Mar 22, 2013)

tslewisz said:


> I ordered one from Sizzlin' Watches and I didn't think it fit. Maybe I should have tried harder. It was a NICE upgrade for my Parnis GMT, though.


They do not fit without modifications. Quite a lot of metal to shave off if I may add.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the very helpful advice LifeTrekker. I'll clean everything up and try again. I am using G-S Hypo Cement too.

Does anyone have a link for thinner bezel inserts that are more like the stock one? Just in case I can't get this one to stick.



LifeTrekker said:


> Personally, I usually just stick them down as is, and as I stated earlier, I use GS Hypo Cement.
> 
> When cleaning the mating surfaces, I use Goo-Gone and a Q-Tip to get all the old adhesive out of the groove in the bezel insert. Once all the old adhesive is gone, I then go over it again, but this time with denatured alcohol and a Q-Tip. You want just clean metal when you put the glue in. And I just use a thin bead all the way around the inside edge of the bezel where I think the bezel insert will touch it. You don't want to much as that can gum up the movement of the bezel.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> So for you guys looking for a lathe, they have a metal lathe on wish for 215 bux.


I took a quick look but didn't see anything I would be comfortable using on watch parts made of stainless steel or similar. 
Not enough rigidity I suspect.

Maybe if you really take it slowly.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> ...But I did read JZ's dial aging tutorial a while back...


I've read alot of Jelliotz's posts about baking & aging, but if you're referring to a full blown tutorial, I've never seen that & would love a link.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

saturnine said:


> Sizzlin watches has an ebay store and website, but the bracelet is not listed in either place. I can find no "20mm glide lock oyster" bracelet on ebay. Some nice looking ones come up from Raffles time, but not sure the quality of those.


Yeah, I bought mine from their eBay store and when I went back later to buy another one and they were no longer listed. Bummer.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

mica_live said:


> They do not fit without modifications. Quite a lot of metal to shave off if I may add.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, that explains it. I think I'll stick w/ SKX023 MiLTAT's on my Invicta's. Not perfect but very easy.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

tslewisz said:


> Well, that explains it. I think I'll stick w/ SKX023 MiLTAT's on my Invicta's. Not perfect but very easy.


What are it's cons?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

saturnine said:


> What are it's cons?


There is a small amount of play and the endlinks are proud on the underside.









It looks nice, though.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I've read alot of Jelliotz's posts about baking & aging, but if you're referring to a full blown tutorial, I've never seen that & would love a link.


I didn't save the link, but I did cut and paste the contents into a reference document I keep on my phone. If you want, I can send it to you as a PM. I just don't feel comfortable reposting all of John's info here. Hopefully someone else saved the link.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> I didn't save the link, but I did cut and paste the contents into a reference document I keep on my phone. If you want, I can send it to you as a PM. I just don't feel comfortable reposting all of John's info here. Hopefully someone else saved the link.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


I have it...here you go: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-off-your-snowflakes-933374.html#post6918213


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Duplicate post


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I baked the dial in the oven at 450°F, and watched it like a hawk. And I'm glad that I did too, 'cause it started to turn at about 2 minutes, and really went fast. I think I will try 350°F next time, and just let it cook longer. At the lower temperature, the color change should take longer, which will make it easier to stop at the desired level of darkening.
> 
> The hands are mostly stained with coffee. I boiled a small amount down to concentrate it, and then just painted it on the hands with a small artists paint brush. I then put the hands in the oven (I had turned it off, but it was still hot) in order to dry the coffee faster. I only left them in for 15 or 20 seconds, and only until I saw that the coffee was dry. I then repeated several times until I got a level of stain that I was happy with.
> 
> ...


Your dial came out nice. I have some hands that are already a little vintage lumed and tried to get a generic explorer dial to match it. coffee did nothing fo rit. I tried soaking it in regular coffe, I tried letting it sit in damp grounds, etc. No change. Baking it was almost perfect though...for the hour markers. The 3,6, 9 remained white. WTH? Anyway, now i have an odd dual colored dial. I tried using a watercolor paint to give the numbers a wash but it didnt stay. set it aside so I can regroup and come back to it later.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> My latest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What insert is this? I am hunting for a green insert that isnt bright bright green and this is as close as I have seen so far.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

swank said:


> Thanks for the very helpful advice LifeTrekker. I'll clean everything up and try again. I am using G-S Hypo Cement too.
> 
> Does anyone have a link for thinner bezel inserts that are more like the stock one? Just in case I can't get this one to stick.


I have had very good luck with the bezel inserts from Tiger Concept. You want the insert for the 5508 style watch. You can get black, red or blue. Even comes with adhesive applied...just peel off the backing and stick it on your watch. Take a look at the 5508 style watches on his site to get an idea of how the bezels look. I have used them for two mods and Lifetrekker used one at least once, right Jay? Oh, William doesn't list them on his site...just email him and let him know what you want.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> I have had very good luck with the bezel inserts from Tiger Concept. You want the insert for the 5508 style watch. You can get black, red or blue. Even comes with adhesive applied...just peel off the backing and stick it on your watch. Take a look at the 5508 style watches on his site to get an idea of how the bezels look. I have used them for two mods and Lifetrekker used one at least once, right Jay? Oh, William doesn't list them on his site...just email him and let him know what you want.


William's bezel inserts are great, and they fit quite well. Add to that the fact that William is great to work with, and you can't go wrong.

BTW, his 16800 style bezel inserts fit the Invicta 8926OB too, so be sure to take a look at them as well.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I just had to take a few more shots of my newly "patinaized" BSH Milsub Homage out in the sun today.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks all, I asked William @ Tiger-Concepts and he reports that his bezel insert size is = inner 30.75mm outer 37.64mm

Isn't the Invicta 8926OB, inner = 30.7, outer = 37.4? Wouldn't the TC insert be too big?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Idvsego, are the numbers lume or white printing? Maybe that is too simple of an explanation for why they stayed white, but just curious.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Idvsego, are the numbers lume or white printing? Maybe that is too simple of an explanation for why they stayed white, but just curious.


no, that is very liekly the cause. I didnt check before I baked it and dont remember.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

nope, checked, all lume


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

idvsego said:


> nope, checked, all lume


Thanks, not the answer I anticipated. No idea why it worked out that way, sorry.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

swank said:


> Thanks all, I asked William @ Tiger-Concepts and he reports that his bezel insert size is = inner 30.75mm outer 37.64mm
> 
> Isn't the Invicta 8926OB, inner = 30.7, outer = 37.4? Wouldn't the TC insert be too big?


In practice though, they are so close that they fit the 8926OB perfectly without any modification.

Here's a pic for you. This is one of my BSH dial mods with one of William's bezel inserts.










"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I did notice the tiger insert was really tight when I used one, but it will fit and is a top notch replacement. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Did some case work on my 2nd Invicta today. Removed the logos from the side and crown earlier + brushed the bracelet. Today I changed the brushing direction on the lugs with 400/1000 grit sand paper for a silky smooth satin finish. Took the better part of an half hour and looks so much better imo.


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Decided to play around with the parts box this morning.... like it .... but now I feel the need to actually debadge and brush this beater case... and get a new bezel insert.... and maybe a sailcloth strap.... sigh .... tinkering always costs me money









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

nikbrown said:


> Decided to play around with the parts box this morning.... like it .... but now I feel the need to actually debadge and brush this beater case... and get a new bezel insert.... and maybe a sailcloth strap.... sigh .... tinkering always costs me money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have not seen those hands before. Nice combo. Are they sold somewhere?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

idvsego said:


> I have not seen those hands before. Nice combo. Are they sold somewhere?


Id never seen the hands before either.... and I have no idea where they originally came from... I had them in my parts box from an SKX I got for a TST mod. The red second hand came from DLW. But I really do like those hour and min hands.

This:









I turned into this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Cleaning out my parts drawer and want to confirm before I ditch some stuff...I have 2 cases with no bezel or attachment pieces whatsoever. These are lost causes as far as I can tell, correct? I am pretty sure they were both from miyota watches but that is all I know about them really. I have been using them to practice my casework with the dremel and polishing but dont really need them now if I cant make watches with them.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

swank said:


> Thanks all, I asked William @ Tiger-Concepts and he reports that his bezel insert size is = inner 30.75mm outer 37.64mm
> 
> Isn't the Invicta 8926OB, inner = 30.7, outer = 37.4? Wouldn't the TC insert be too big?


Nope...I find they fit quite nicely. Here is another example for you.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Cleaning out my parts drawer and want to confirm before I ditch some stuff...I have 2 cases with no bezel or attachment pieces whatsoever. These are lost causes as far as I can tell, correct? I am pretty sure they were both from miyota watches but that is all I know about them really. I have been using them to practice my casework with the dremel and polishing but dont really need them now if I cant make watches with them.


You could try eBay. Though I'm pretty sure it'd be cheaper to get a brand new Invicta for less...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

8926 cerakote.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> 8926 cerakote.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great Randy! You're inspiring me to buy some Cerakote and give it a go myself.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> Nope...I find they fit quite nicely. Here is another example for you.
> 
> View attachment 10964762


is the red really that dark or is it the lighting? I want a burgundy shaded bezel to use with a brown dial.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

jisham said:


> I think I've heard someone on this forum recommend double side carpet tape. It's kind of like scotch tape, but heavier duty. I think you can find it a the local home improvement box store. I also think it comes in different thicknesses, you probably want a thinner one. I haven't tried this personally, but I got some bezel adhesive from Dagaz once that seemed very similar to this. Easy to work with, and gummy enough to hold well.
> 
> As far as aligning the dial, if there is any play (might not be much), I would check the centering of the date in the date window, and the central hole where the stems/pinions for mounting the hands pass through.


...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


>


Do we know if the seiko 5 emblems pop off like the invicta ones? I'd rather not jack up my snk dial finding out.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


>


What crystal is in this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Anybody have an 8926 with a seiko movement they are looking to offload? I need a working bezel but will be replacing the insert and crystal so those dont matter much. just checking in before I hit the bay


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Anybody have an 8926 with a seiko movement they are looking to offload? I need a working bezel but will be replacing the insert and crystal so those dont matter much. just checking in before I hit the bay


I have one. PM me....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> What crystal is in this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi!
https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/200mm-domed-flat-bottom-cousins


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

OK....going to take an already modded Invicta and redo it........I've seen some folks add the Pepsi GMT bezel (sacrilege without a GMT movement, right?)....but I found a new twist.

Since I can turn the bezel to the hour I want IF I plan to use it as a GMT, that works just fine for me.

I mocked this up using cheap software (just to see the look)....please note that there will not be a date window or a cyclops.....but this is using Harold's Submariner dial.....a red second hand I already have, and a Pepsi GMT aluminum bezel insert. Everything else in on the watch.

Thoughts? I LOVE it.









Mocked it up without the date window and cyclops.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

jetcash said:


> Do we know if the seiko 5 emblems pop off like the invicta ones? I'd rather not jack up my snk dial finding out.


According to some threads about removing the shield, yes.

EDIT:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/how-remove-seiko-5-shield-758759.html


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

saturnine said:


> According to some threads about removing the shield, yes.


Sweet.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

idvsego said:


> is the red really that dark or is it the lighting? I want a burgundy shaded bezel to use with a brown dial.


Well, you be the judge. Here is another picture which might help.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> Well, you be the judge. Here is another picture which might help.
> 
> View attachment 10974666


Looks good to me, thanks


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> In practice though, they are so close that they fit the 8926OB perfectly without any modification.
> 
> Here's a pic for you. This is one of my BSH dial mods with one of William's bezel inserts.
> 
> ...


Hey lifettrekket i sent you a message on instagram, If you can help me please


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking watch. What finish is on the case and where are those hands from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Lochness said:


> Great looking watch. What finish is on the case and where are those hands from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cerakote. 
Hands from Yobokies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Very nice second hand, i like it!


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

flamingrabbit said:


> Well, you be the judge. Here is another picture which might help.
> 
> View attachment 10974666


Love that second hand!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lehungb2b said:


> Love that second hand!


I have that second hand as well going on to my mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

does anyone happen to know if the Sumo lugs are similar to the Invicta? found a company that makes a curved end silcone strap for sumos, would like to get one for a 8926


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

hello guys! So..I will buy a new insert cause mine is scratched and after searchin on the internet, the videos showing "how to remove the bezel insert" are now helping me..

I dont want to remove the bezel I just want to replace the old one..using the knife seems like there is no space between the bezel edge and the insert?

I was thinking to break the luminous pearl and pull it from there ? Welp I guess I need some help :\


Thanks!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

idvsego said:


> What insert is this? I am hunting for a green insert that isnt bright bright green and this is as close as I have seen so far.


Thats a vintage green insert from the bay, Rollys I guess the seller was called.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

INVICTA 8926OB FFF Fifty Five Fathoms mod. Dagaz | eBay
I decided to sell my watch!


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Lehungb2b said:


> Love that second hand!


It's the second hand that came with that hand set from Dagaz with a little added red paint.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

alvez said:


> hello guys! So..I will buy a new insert cause mine is scratched and after searchin on the internet, the videos showing "how to remove the bezel insert" are now helping me..
> 
> I dont want to remove the bezel I just want to replace the old one..using the knife seems like there is no space between the bezel edge and the insert?
> 
> ...


If you just want to remove the original bezel insert to replace it, and don't mind destroying it in the process, I would suggest working the tip of a single edge razor blade, or better yet, a #11 X-Acto knife blade, between the insert and the bezel. It is held on with double sided adhesive tape, and will come up if you can first get under it. Some also suggest heating the bezel insert up first with a blow dryer to soften up the adhesive, while others have soaked the bezel insert in solvent like Goo-Gone to do the same thing. Either would help I would think.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

alvez said:


> hello guys! So..I will buy a new insert cause mine is scratched and after searchin on the internet, the videos showing "how to remove the bezel insert" are now helping me..
> 
> I dont want to remove the bezel I just want to replace the old one..using the knife seems like there is no space between the bezel edge and the insert?
> 
> ...


Using hobby knife can get the job done. If you want to make thing easier, using hair dryer on it about 1 minute, it'll pop out - and you still have the old bezel insert (for vintage watch project)


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

When you've got leftover bands from the 8926s, might as well put them to good use!


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Well I finally got initiated into the Invicta mod club (although it's not my first mod). Got a sweet deal on an 8926OB last week.
> 
> Anyway, this is V1, just doing an acrylic crystal and de-logoing the case. I'm still waiting on hands and a new dial.
> 
> ...


Finally finished my mod and can post it here. I purchased a Fifty-five Fathoms dial from Jake/Dagaz watch, and gold Mercedes hands (thin, more vintage style than most) from Clark watches/nostalgia-2000 on eBay. Note: don't buy hands for Seiko from Ofrei (90/150 sizes). They did not fit at all. Jelliotz suggested ETA hands from Clarck watches, the only thing I haven't sourced yet is an appropriate gold seconds hand (I tried pinching the ETA second hand but crushed it lol).















I've owned 3 previous sub mods and this is easily my favorite (SKX031, Parnis sub w/domed mineral crystal, and Tiger 5517 with acrylic crystal). I think I should have jumped on the Invicta bandwagon a long time ago. The combination of good build qualtiy, 120-click bezel (Tiger was friction only; Seiko was 60 click, Parnis was 90-something), screw-down crown, water resistance (still at least nominal resistance with my acrylic crystal installed) combined with the fit and look of this acrylic crystal makes it an easy favorite.

Edit: it's really funny I end up posting on the page which has the only other 8926/FFF dial mod I've come across! Not that it hasn't been done before but I didn't see any when I was searching before my mod.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Aitch said:


> Finally finished my mod and can post it here. I purchased a Fifty-five Fathoms dial from Jake/Dagaz watch, and gold Mercedes hands (thin, more vintage style than most) from Clark watches/nostalgia-2000 on eBay. Note: don't buy hands for Seiko from Ofrei (90/150 sizes). They did not fit at all. Jelliotz suggested ETA hands from Clarck watches, the only thing I haven't sourced yet is an appropriate gold seconds hand (I tried pinching the ETA second hand but crushed it lol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mod! Well done! That turned out quite nicely with the FFF dial.

I do have one comment about the hands from Ofrei.com. While it's true that the hole in the minute hand is a little too large for a Seiko movement, it can be made to fit by pinching it down slightly with a pair of tweezers. This opens up Ofrei's entire selection of hands to us Invicta/Seiko modders, which is quite extensive. Another plus is that they are also relatively cheap.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey guys! So I purchased a insert from William and I was Thinking..why not to get a coin edge bezel! Any idea where I could find one?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

alvez said:


> Hey guys! So I purchased a insert from William and I was Thinking..why not to get a coin edge bezel! Any idea where I could find one?


You can get one made. A couple of people here in the forums make them for people, myself and rbesass included. Not that I'm fishing for business or anything... Okay, I guess I am. 

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

alvez said:


> Hey guys! So I purchased a insert from William and I was Thinking..why not to get a coin edge bezel! Any idea where I could find one?


Bezels are not really available separately. Even when one pops up, my experience is that OB bezels don't fit scalloped bezel cases (sample size of two, for what it's worth). No one has found aftermarket bezels that fit either.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Aitch said:


> Finally finished my mod and can post it here. I purchased a Fifty-five Fathoms dial from Jake/Dagaz watch, and gold Mercedes hands (thin, more vintage style than most) from Clark watches/nostalgia-2000 on eBay. Note: don't buy hands for Seiko from Ofrei (90/150 sizes). They did not fit at all. Jelliotz suggested ETA hands from Clarck watches, the only thing I haven't sourced yet is an appropriate gold seconds hand (I tried pinching the ETA second hand but crushed it lol).


If you are not already aware, DLWwatches has a number of Seiko handsets in many shapes & colors. I have not used them myself, but I believe others here have.
Hands - Mercedes â€" dlwwatches

UPDATE:
Just found this too, in .20mm:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Luminous-Lo...ze-Colour-Choice-Gold-or-Silver-/232234770966


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> alvez said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! So I purchased a insert from William and I was Thinking..why not to get a coin edge bezel! Any idea where I could find one?
> ...


Just messaged you! 



jzoo said:


> alvez said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys! So I purchased a insert from William and I was Thinking..why not to get a coin edge bezel! Any idea where I could find one?
> ...


Welp i guess ill have to check with people from the forum


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Yep, sorry. The OB bezels are also called coin edge bezels, more so before Randy started checkering them himself. That said, the fine, 20-50 lines-per-inch finish is an alteration of your watch's existing bezel, not an aftermarket part you pick up separately. Judging from photos, Rbesass and LifeTrekker do great work on that conversion. I, on the other hand, completely botched my attempt to do it. 

My apologies to Rbesass and LifeTrekker for being dense this morning and missing the gist of the original question.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Aitch said:


> Finally finished my mod and can post it here. I purchased a Fifty-five Fathoms dial from Jake/Dagaz watch, and gold Mercedes hands (thin, more vintage style than most) from Clark watches/nostalgia-2000 on eBay. Note: don't buy hands for Seiko from Ofrei (90/150 sizes). They did not fit at all. Jelliotz suggested ETA hands from Clarck watches, the only thing I haven't sourced yet is an appropriate gold seconds hand (I tried pinching the ETA second hand but crushed it lol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I especially like the crystal. I tried acrylic once with out much success but it wasn't the one you used. I think I will try again...and you used the original Invicta crystal gasket rather than the ring that ships with the acrylic?? Interesting. Looks like it fits very well. Is it a tight fit after it warms up? (OK boys...jump on it.)


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

My first kick at the can... please excuse the poor cell phone pictures.

I made a few mistakes but overall, I'm happy with the results.

On to the next one


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Good day gentleman!

I know this not related to thread but i need help to find a reasonable watch: a *38mm* or 39mm diver, black case, day-date/*date*...dial and hands i'll replace later on because i want to try some blue lume this time. I want to mod 8926ob but cerakote is not available in my country. Any suggestion for me? Thank you for time


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Lehungb2b said:


> Good day gentleman!
> 
> I know this not related to thread but i need help to find a reasonable watch: a *38mm* or 39mm diver, black case, day-date/*date*...dial and hands i'll replace later on because i want to try some blue lume this time. I want to mod 8926ob but cerakote is not available in my country. Any suggestion for me? Thank you for time


You need a Seiko!

Seiko Men's Watches Seiko 5 SNKE03 - 4 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00189VBSM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_TooTyb5FFJ247

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

flamingrabbit said:


> Very nice. I especially like the crystal. I tried acrylic once with out much success but it wasn't the one you used. I think I will try again...and you used the original Invicta crystal gasket rather than the ring that ships with the acrylic?? Interesting. Looks like it fits very well. Is it a tight fit after it warms up? (OK boys...jump on it.)


It's a great fit. I kept the stock gasket as well as the inner tension ring in the acrylic crystal. Afterwards I submerged it in a glass of water and no leaks after 30 minutes.


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

Aitch said:


> It's a great fit. I kept the stock gasket as well as the inner tension ring in the acrylic crystal. Afterwards I submerged it in a glass of water and no leaks after 30 minutes.


 I ordered several after you posted about these crystals, and I completely agree they snap right into place after being in the freezer for a while and the just look really good. Also kept the invicta gasket and the silver tension ring on the crystal. Great find! cheap.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

jetcash said:


> Dagaz hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After a couple months, I decided these hands aren't doing it for me.
What should I get?
These have c3 that should match my pips:









Or this or that from Kontrol Sports:

















I'm torn.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

I think the giant white won't bug me like the tiny slivers do. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

Has anyone tried brushing the polished sides to create a more tudor pelagos style?


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

NeoSeoul2084 said:


> Has anyone tried brushing the polished sides to create a more tudor pelagos style?


You can scotch brite or 3m sanding sponge in a straight line, but it'll be brushed stainless and not the darker gray of titanium.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

^^

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Aitch said:


> It's a great fit. I kept the stock gasket as well as the inner tension ring in the acrylic crystal. Afterwards I submerged it in a glass of water and no leaks after 30 minutes.


Which acrylic crystal are you talking about exactly? I may need to order one myself.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

jetcash said:


> After a couple months, I decided these hands aren't doing it for me.
> What should I get?
> These have c3 that should match my pips:
> 
> ...


I'm partial to snowflake hands myself.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I like the plongeur hands with the lollipop seconds hand. Has anyone ordered hands from Kontrol Sports?

Jetcash, with a black dial, you may want to consider hands with a silver edge, they stand out more.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

rbesass said:


> ^^


Randy, I love the look! How do you get that finish? Is that another bead-blasted one? You are the master.

I've done most of that with a scotch brite, but I can't get the crown like that, or into the grooves of the OB bezel.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

im a fan of the Plongeur hands as well


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok this may sound crazy - but I've always loved the Steinhart OVM and OV1R....the v1 models. Had the OVM v1 and v2 and sold them both because I HATED the flat lugs. 

Do the Miyota version Invicta's have the ability to hold the ETA movement?

I ask because I want to use that as the base watch to hold the guts of the Steinhart (will have to trim the dial diameter). 

Thanks in advance. 

Would have the perfect OVM if so. 

That's been circling inside my brain lately....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

swank said:


> Randy, I love the look! How do you get that finish? Is that another bead-blasted one? You are the master.
> 
> I've done most of that with a scotch brite, but I can't get the crown like that, or into the grooves of the OB bezel.


It is bead blasted then brushed with scotch brite pad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> Which acrylic crystal are you talking about exactly? I may need to order one myself.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


Stella Plastic WRA Ever-Tite Watch Crystals

Original forum post


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

swank said:


> I like the plongeur hands with the lollipop seconds hand. Has anyone ordered hands from Kontrol Sports?
> 
> Jetcash, with a black dial, you may want to consider hands with a silver edge, they stand out more.


I was also eyeing these ones. I'm totally over chrome.









I am also considering using this type of bezel insert. I'm very indecisive right now. I should buy them all and then piece out the rejects to you guys!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I was also eyeing these ones. I'm totally over chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the hands...

Cool insert too, but it doesn't look like it will fit (38mm) and turning/trimming down a ceramic insert doesn't seem to work out too well for most.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

The next piece of my next 8926 update should be here tomorrow. Lastly I'll need to order a bezel insert, but I'm holding onto hope the I find a yachtmaster insert for the Invicta. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Regarding brushed finishes... Here is an 8926ob I changed to a brushed finish by using a scotch brite after a full course of sandpaper. I even did the bezel to knock of the shine there too. It didn't get into the teeth, but it did take it down several notches. I really like this look better than shiny.


----------



## NeoSeoul2084 (Feb 17, 2017)

Anyone know when Dagaz will have more black bay dials in stock?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

so, ordered a set of hands from Dragonshroud/Kontrol sports on feb 8th. still waiting on em. if they arent here tomorrow im gonna be giving them a call and getting my money back.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

jetcash said:


> After a couple months, I decided these hands aren't doing it for me.
> What should I get?
> These have c3 that should match my pips:
> 
> ...


You'll need to close the opening on the minutes hand with kontrol sports. Doable, just a consideration perhaps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> so, ordered a set of hands from Dragonshroud/Kontrol sports on feb 8th. still waiting on em. if they arent here tomorrow im gonna be giving them a call and getting my money back.


Their shipping took forever for me... I think it was like 5 weeks to receive it. They must choose the cheapest shipping possible from Singapore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

120 said:


> You'll need to close the opening on the minutes hand with kontrol sports. Doable, just a consideration perhaps.


Wait, the Kontrol Sports minute hand doesn't fit right? Is that true? It is supposed to be for Seiko. That stinks. I'd much rather have ones that fit for so many reasons. Not the least of which are pinching it is not very precise and one can chip the paint by doing so.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

swank said:


> Wait, the Kontrol Sports minute hand doesn't fit right? Is that true? It is supposed to be for Seiko. That stinks. I'd much rather have ones that fit for so many reasons. Not the least of which are pinching it is not very precise and one can chip the paint by doing so.


Yes, I was frustrated when mine arrived-but I've successfully used a few sets- and they all needed a slight mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

My tribute to Oris 65.


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

petalz said:


> My tribute to Oris 65.


Very nice. Can you explain/tutor me how to change the dial to 4 o'clock like that with NH35A? Or you change the movement also, because i dont think you can do it with NH35A


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

That's a dial with date window at 4, ;-).


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Lehungb2b said:


> Very nice. Can you explain/tutor me how to change the dial to 4 o'clock like that with NH35A? Or you change the movement also, because i dont think you can do it with NH35A


Bought the dial from yobokies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

petalz said:


> Bought the dial from yobokies.
> 
> Idiot me : )) Too simple, first thought that must be somthing much more complicate, work with the movement etc.... Anw thanks Petalz and Falco 67!!


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Does anyone knows where to get a milsub bezel insert? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

petalz said:


> Does anyone knows where to get a milsub bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Email William at tiger concepts. Just tell him you'd like one of the Invicta 8926 fully dashed inserts.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Thks BRad704


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

120 said:


> Yes, I was frustrated when mine arrived-but I've successfully used a few sets- and they all needed a slight mod.


Does anyone know a different source for Plongeur hands that don't require a mod? Dagaz has 2, but they have the square seconds hand and I think it looks so much better with the lollipop seconds.

And, other than needing to mod the minute hand, how are the quality of the Kontrolsports hands? Is the paint and lume good?


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

That is beautiful, Gennadly!!

I am still trying to find a silver bezel like that. Where did you get the hands? I am hoping to do something along the lines of what you've done so well here.

I assume you swapped in a different movement? Or is that not an 8926 case?


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

swank said:


> That is beautiful, Gennadly!!
> 
> I am still trying to find a silver bezel like that. Where did you get the hands? I am hoping to do something along the lines of what you've done so well here.
> 
> I assume you swapped in a different movement? Or is that not an 8926 case?


Thank you!
Hands are from Dagaz, I combine several sets of hands!
This is 8926, the movement of the native. I just added disk "weekday"


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

You're right a 38m, won't fit. That's just for reference.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Eh, I'm used to ordering stuff from Russia, Ukraine, and China post. Takes forever, like 6 weeks. It's a surprise when it finally shows up!


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Wait, what? I've reamed out mounting holes before, but never tightened them. Do tell.


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

mdwilson said:


> View attachment 11067962


I saw a man did a great job here!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I saw this watch over on the deals forum. It looks like a homage to an Invicta, which is an homage to a Rolex. At $12 shipped, it makes the Winner look expensive! 

I've never heard of Fngeen. Does anyone have any idea of what the movement is? Any idea of the hand sizes? How modifiable is this watch?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

swank said:


> I saw this watch over on the deals forum. It looks like a homage to an Invicta, which is an homage to a Rolex. At $12 shipped, it makes the Winner look expensive!
> 
> I've never heard of Fngeen. Does anyone have any idea of what the movement is? Any idea of the hand sizes? How modifiable is this watch?


Can't imagine anything other than a Chinese auto. May I suggest you fall on the $12 sword for the benefit of the forum? At worst, you have a case to practice removing the crown guards from, and a dial/hands to experiment with ageing/modifying/broaching.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Ha! I did fall on a different sword, ordering this one. I am not sure how many crappy watches I want to gamble on. Since I already have several dive watches, there is also this one. 

If I could get the hands off, I am not even sure a micrometer would be accurate enough to measure the hand sizes. It would be great if they would fit some standard.



saturnine said:


> Can't imagine anything other than a Chinese auto. May I suggest you fall on the $12 sword for the benefit of the forum? At worst, you have a case to practice removing the crown guards from, and a dial/hands to experiment with ageing/modifying/broaching.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mdwilson said:


> View attachment 11067962


What bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

swank said:


> Ha! I did fall on a different sword, ordering this one. I am not sure how many crappy watches I want to gamble on. Since I already have several dive watches, there is also this one.
> 
> If I could get the hands off, I am not even sure a micrometer would be accurate enough to measure the hand sizes. It would be great if they would fit some standard.


That second one is a decent design, even Swiss....!

The indices seem a bit confused however.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

This one doesn't quite scream "yachtmaster" the way I envisioned, but I still like it.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where did ya get that band from?


----------



## Sondrepe (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi guys! Want to replace my scratched bezel insert, and recently received one I bought from eBay. Unfortunately it didnt fit.. 
Anyone have a link to a insert that actually fits nice without a lot of work?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sondrepe said:


> View attachment 11099658
> 
> Hi guys! Want to replace my scratched bezel insert, and recently received one I bought from eBay. Unfortunately it didnt fit..
> Anyone have a link to a insert that actually fits nice without a lot of work?


Any insert sold for "16610" ( the Rolex model) should fit the 8926OB.

Is yours Seiko movement or Miyota movement?

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo Randy!

And I can see that I'm just gonna have to get me some of that Cerakote.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

swank said:


> Ha! I did fall on a different sword, ordering this one. I am not sure how many crappy watches I want to gamble on. Since I already have several dive watches, there is also this one.
> 
> If I could get the hands off, I am not even sure a micrometer would be accurate enough to measure the hand sizes. It would be great if they would fit some standard.


At that price I would expect that the cases are plated base metal, and not solid stainless steel.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

My Big Crown, Zodiac, Milgauss Mod

7mm threaded crown from Tiger Concept (Case drilled and tapped)
Dagaz Dial
Stock Hands
Tiger Mil Insert
Sapphire 2.5mm Flat Crystal (Ebay)
Case debranded and polished including lugs


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> At that price I would expect that the cases are plated base metal, and not solid stainless steel.


At this price I am not sure the cases are even metal!  I'm not expecting much, but thought I'd give it a shot for fun.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> where did ya get that band from?


Found it on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i love the way those kind of bands look. really looks finished and well built. i know the Everest bands fit, but they cost more then twice what a 8926 costs!


----------



## Sondrepe (Feb 8, 2017)

hmm, how do I find out?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

This morning I got out a little bag to put some medication in. It had clipped Invicta wings in it! I hope this isn't a premonition of my day to come.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

joefri187 said:


> My Big Crown, Zodiac, Milgauss Mod
> 
> 7mm threaded crown from Tiger Concept (Case drilled and tapped)
> Dagaz Dial
> ...


That crown is lovely. Any chance of a tutorial getting that installed?


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

*Still looking for a decent seconds hand, or just one that fits! Every handset I seem to order requires work to make the hands fit regardless of the seller saying made for Seiko Nh35. *


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

saturnine said:


> That crown is lovely. Any chance of a tutorial getting that installed?


I used the tutorial in the below link as a guide.

VERY IMPORTANT: Some charts list a #37 drill bit (.104) for the 3mmX.35 tap. If you use a #37 I promise you will break the tap and deform the case since the case is stainless and much harder than mild steel.
Use a #36 (.1065) or 7/64 bit. I measured my bits and they came in under the drill chart specifications, so I recommend taking a micrometer to yours before making any decisions. I drilled and tapped a test hole in some 1/8th thick steel to ensure my threads were deep enough using my 7/64 bit, which mic'd closer to a #36 bit. Keep in mind the tap will go through nice and easy in regular steel.

When purchasing the taps, be aware that there are taper and plug taps. The taper will cut much easier. I didn't even cut threads all the way through the tube opening, just deep enough for the crown threads to seat all the way in. The stainless case is extremely hard, so you have to take your time.

If anyone else has any experience with this mod, please chime in...

https://rwg.cc/topic/111986-rolex-crown-case-tube-replacement/


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

joefri187 said:


> I used the tutorial in the below link as a guide.
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT: Some charts list a #37 drill bit (.104) for the 3mmX.35 tap. If you use a #37 I promise you will break the tap and deform the case since the case is stainless and much harder than mild steel.
> Use a #36 (.1065) or 7/64 bit. I measured my bits and they came in under the drill chart specifications, so I recommend taking a micrometer to yours before making any decisions. I drilled and tapped a test hole in some 1/8th thick steel to ensure my threads were deep enough using my 7/64 bit, which mic'd closer to a #36 bit. Keep in mind the tap will go through nice and easy in regular steel.
> ...


Lol, I've never used a tap on anything before, I have no idea why I would consider it on a watch case. It's a sickness.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

joefri187 said:


> My Big Crown, Zodiac, Milgauss Mod
> 
> 7mm threaded crown from Tiger Concept (Case drilled and tapped)
> Dagaz Dial
> ...


That case and crown would make a nice tempus machina homage.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

saturnine said:


> Lol, I've never used a tap on anything before, I have no idea why I would consider it on a watch case. It's a sickness.


Taps are hard. Breaking one off is pretty much game over for the piece you're working on. Go slow, back out a quarter then for every half turn you make in progress. Oil it as you go. There are extractors to get broken taps out. I've never tried one though.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

vmarks said:


> Taps are hard. Breaking one off is pretty much game over for the piece you're working on. Go slow, back out a quarter then for every half turn you make in progress. Oil it as you go. There are extractors to get broken taps out. I've never tried one though.


The extractors never work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

mdwilson said:


> *Still looking for a decent seconds hand, or just one that fits! Every handset I seem to order requires work to make the hands fit regardless of the seller saying made for Seiko Nh35. *
> View attachment 11115866


Really nice. That is such a boss dial.


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/yobokies/Dial/IMG_0006.jpg



Aitch said:


> Really nice. That is such a boss dial.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Lol, I've never used a tap on anything before, I have no idea why I would consider it on a watch case. It's a sickness.


Freehand can be OK on larger work, but I've heard of people using a drill press to guide the tap on smaller work - keeping it perpendicular to the work and allowing you to rotate the tap (forwards & back) and also travel as you tap down the tube. However, I have no useful suggestions on how to keep a watch case aligned in a vise properly below the drill press chuck.

There's probably a real machinist jig for this sort of thing, but I already have the drill press, and for <$200 at the local box home improvement store, it's been a useful tool for sundry other tasks, not the least of which is correcting my utter inability to drill anything perfectly straight.

Does cutting oil help or hurt on taps this small? I'd imagine the lubrication helps, but trapping the cuttings could be bad thing on work this small.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

jisham said:


> Freehand can be OK on larger work, but I've heard of people using a drill press to guide the tap on smaller work - keeping it perpendicular to the work and allowing you to rotate the tap (forwards & back) and also travel as you tap down the tube. However, I have no useful suggestions on how to keep a watch case aligned in a vise properly below the drill press chuck.
> 
> There's probably a real machinist jig for this sort of thing, but I already have the drill press, and for <$200 at the local box home improvement store, it's been a useful tool for sundry other tasks, not the least of which is correcting my utter inability to drill anything perfectly straight.
> 
> Does cutting oil help or hurt on taps this small? I'd imagine the lubrication helps, but trapping the cuttings could be bad thing on work this small.


I've tapped some pretty small holes in the past (giggity) for pocket knife making. The oil always helped for me, but you are right about the shavings. I would always back the tap out and wipe it before going for another half turn. Very slow process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Wraith:
This is X Traindriver Art over in Cowtown.
Just bought my 2nd 8926. IMO Invictas best affordable.
But unlike my 1st 8926 this guy is losing 20 sec p d.
1st 8926 with NH35 engine has much better accuracy.

Taking 2nd 8926 to my fave watchmaker in Hurst, Texas
to get it regulated Monday next. This is the 1st 8926 I've
owned that didn't leave the factory running + 6 secs p d.

What's that all about? Reason I bought the 8926 is because
the NH35 is a clone of the Seiko SII 4R36 in all respects.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

arogle1stus said:


> Wraith:
> This is X Traindriver Art over in Cowtown.
> Just bought my 2nd 8926. IMO Invictas best affordable.
> But unlike my 1st 8926 this guy is losing 20 sec p d.
> ...


Let us know how well your watchmaker is able to get it regulated. These NH35A movements are supposed to be pretty accurate when set up properly.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

LifeTrekker said:


> Let us know how well your watchmaker is able to get it regulated. These NH35A movements are supposed to be pretty accurate when set up properly.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


I've got mine to within +/- 1 second depending on what I'm doing.

I have great luck wearing the watch for 24 hours and then noting the gain or loss. I then take my trusty timegrapher, add or subtract what I need to what ever it's showing. I've learned to disregard what the timegrapher actually indicates.

Your mileage may vary but it works very well for me.

Chris


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Ok... things just got real in this watch modifying disease I've caught.

Bring on the ceramic bezel inserts!









Hmmmm... wonder where the on button is?

Chris


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

ccpeabody said:


> Ok... things just got real in this watch modifying disease I've caught.
> 
> Bring on the ceramic bezel inserts!
> 
> ...


lol I keep considering doing the same thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

jisham said:


> Freehand can be OK on larger work, but I've heard of people using a drill press to guide the tap on smaller work - keeping it perpendicular to the work and allowing you to rotate the tap (forwards & back) and also travel as you tap down the tube. However, I have no useful suggestions on how to keep a watch case aligned in a vise properly below the drill press chuck.
> 
> There's probably a real machinist jig for this sort of thing, but I already have the drill press, and for <$200 at the local box home improvement store, it's been a useful tool for sundry other tasks, not the least of which is correcting my utter inability to drill anything perfectly straight.
> 
> Does cutting oil help or hurt on taps this small? I'd imagine the lubrication helps, but trapping the cuttings could be bad thing on work this small.


That's why you back it out- the tap has slots or flutes in it and the cuttings stay in there.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

ccpeabody said:


> Ok... things just got real in this watch modifying disease I've caught.
> 
> Bring on the ceramic bezel inserts!
> 
> ...


Awsome! Do you mind if I ask where you got it, and what you had to give for it? (I'm hoping you're gonna say Craigslist and $100.00.)

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Well, acutally the Canadian version of Craigslist... LOL. We call it Kijiji up here. I picked it up today for $300.00 cdn, which I think is a pretty decent deal considering they sell for about $1000.00 new here. I checked the US Harbor Freight site before I went out to get it and see that they sell for about $599.00 Usd. in the States. It's the 7" X 12" model.

I know it's really just cheap junk as far as quality tools go but I think I'll have great fun with it just the same.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

I've got enough of these watches to start my own boutique... but if anyone is looking for a used 8926, I see one for sale over in the f29 section.

Just an FYI.

Chris


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> But unlike my 1st 8926 this guy is losing 20 sec p d. ... This is the 1st 8926 I've
> owned that didn't leave the factory running + 6 secs p d.


Well, since it's only your second 8926, that's not much to go on.



> What's that all about?


Luck of the draw. It's still well within spec.



> Reason I bought the 8926 is because
> the NH35 is a clone of the Seiko SII 4R36 in all respects.


The NH35 is not a clone of the 4R36. The NH35 _is_ the 4R36. Two different names for the same movement.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

[QUOTE The NH35 is not a clone of the 4R36. The NH35 _is_ the 4R36. Two different names for the same movement.[/QUOTE]

Thought the 4r35 was the same as the NH35...or are the 4r35 and 4r36 essentially the same movement?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Should be:
35 date only
36 day date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

So who of you is using the parnis bracelet with solid endlinks? They're on eBay for 35 USD which sounds good. And who can tell me whether the glide lock works?


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

I took a look to see if I could answer your question but didn't see any with the glidelock. I saw many that looked like they had the glidelock. 

Are you sure?

The only glidelock unit I have found is from Sizzlin. The strap did not fit without modification and I certainly wouldn't recommend them as I've had dismal customer service from them, but the strap was decent. 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Not as impressive as a lathe, but I finally picked up a rotary tool. What bits do you recommend for logo and crown guard removal and polishing?

I will probably start with a bastard file for the bulk of material removal.

I've seen these recommended (for final polishing?):
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B015PK3DKI

Which sanding/grinding bits and buffing wheel?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I wouldn't use a rotary tool, it seems too small and too fast to me. I did two of these by hand, starting with a mill bastard file then switching to sandpaper and working my way up. It was really quite easy and went fast. That is my experience at least. Best of luck to you!


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

I'm certainly no expert, but I have seen the same as you when it comes to the 520 Dremel bit. I found it comes in a kit here in Canada at Home Depot.

Personally, I start with the bastard file, then varying grits of sand paper. I could only find as fine as 720 grit here. I then use the 520 dremel bit. I also picked up some Mother's Mag polish at a local automotive shop which I use with a buffing dremel bit after the 520. Seems to work good.

Cheers!



saturnine said:


> Not as impressive as a lathe, but I finally picked up a rotary tool. What bits do you recommend for logo and crown guard removal and polishing?
> 
> I will probably start with a bastard file for the bulk of material removal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

Invicta 9937 Mod=)


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Okay so I'm working now on both an nh35 and a dg2813 and I'm having some trouble with placing the second hand. I started with the nh35 and when i got the second hand on it was too tight on so that it wouldn't move on its own and when i turn the crown it moves together with the minute hand. Figured i needed to walk away from it so turned to my dg2813. I have the exact same problem there, so i must be doing something wrong. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

A simple mod on my son's watch...invicta FF..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> Okay so I'm working now on both an nh35 and a dg2813 and I'm having some trouble with placing the second hand. I started with the nh35 and when i got the second hand on it was too tight on so that it wouldn't move on its own and when i turn the crown it moves together with the minute hand. Figured i needed to walk away from it so turned to my dg2813. I have the exact same problem there, so i must be doing something wrong. Can anyone tell me?


Success for the DG!


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

I know this is not an Invicta but I turned to you all for help for when I was planning this. The least thing I could do is show you this guy. I can't tell you how stoked I am my first proper mod. Thanks a bunch guys. Hope you like what I did!















Think I need a suede strap for this


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

nckwvr said:


> I know this is not an Invicta but I turned to you all for help for when I was planning this. The least thing I could do is show you this guy. I can't tell you how stoked I am my first proper mod. Thanks a bunch guys. Hope you like what I did!
> 
> View attachment 11176338
> View attachment 11176346
> ...


Clean and classic. Looks great man!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

And because this is in Invicta thread:









Screwed up a lot of time with all the hands that wouldn't fit, but here she finally is!


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

Part II=)
Invicta 9937 Tiger Mod. Swiss movement.

www.ebay.com/itm/302252252026


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

nckwvr, both look great, well done! What is the base watch in that first mod? What movement?


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

swank said:


> nckwvr, both look great, well done! What is the base watch in that first mod? What movement?


Thanks! It's a Tiger Concept 1016 (Explorer) case with DG2813 + Tiger hands. I used dial dots to attach the dial to the movement. BTW, if anyone needs some dial dots shoot me a PM. I got way too many. Also got a spare set of hand setters if anyone's interested, accidentally ordered 2.

Nick


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Nick,

Did you ever confirm that the Parnis bracelets you were looking at actually had the glidelock?

I've been looking for a good source of better bracelets.

Chris



nckwvr said:


> Thanks! It's a Tiger Concept 1016 (Explorer) case with DG2813 + Tiger hands. I used dial dots to attach the dial to the movement. BTW, if anyone needs some dial dots shoot me a PM. I got way too many. Also got a spare set of hand setters if anyone's interested, accidentally ordered 2.
> 
> Nick


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

ccpeabody said:


> Nick,
> 
> Did you ever confirm that the Parnis bracelets you were looking at actually had the glidelock?
> 
> ...


No, but looking at them now I doubt it to be honest. Supposedly they're still better than the stock Invicta bracelet.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> No, but looking at them now I doubt it to be honest. Supposedly they're still better than the stock Invicta bracelet.


Aaaactually, checking out this video (



) it appears the Parnis bracelets do have glidelock. Question remains whether the 35$ ones on eBay are the same.

I _may_ pick one up, also because the Invicta bracelet seems like a good enough fit for the Tudor 36 homage that I just finished (though it definitely needs some end link reshaping but I think I can pull that of). But I'm sure someone here has the pics that will push me over the edge! 

EDIT: also this thing seems to be decent with some kind of adjusting mechanism http://www.ebay.com/itm/20-21mm-Sil...hash=item4b11e33b0b:m:mRqkEnchItWNc-O4W_iDnAg.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

nckwvr said:


> Aaaactually, checking out this video (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

nckwvr said:


> EDIT: also this thing seems to be decent with some kind of adjusting mechanism 20 21mm Silver Watch Band Strap Solid Curve End Oyster Bracelet Flip Lock Clasp | eBay.


.
I've seen that one but the measurement makes me nervous. Lug width 20-21mm  I've also managed to find virtually the same ad, but it specifies 20mm.

I've found several for sale in the $50 dollar range but have not tried one yet.

Like you say, I don't find the Invicta bracelet too bad except for the end links.

Chris


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Started a new one


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Started a new one


 that white explorer dial is doooope


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> that white explorer dial is doooope


I dont usually like mercedes hands but from my current choices, it was the only set I liked. Other than the dial, this entire watch will be of existing parts. I like it more than I thought I would. Now I just have to get the seconds hand working. My arch nemesis.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I was looking at that dial yesterday. Thought it would go well with Jake's new SKX Midnight Blue bezel insert.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I dont usually like mercedes hands but from my current choices, it was the only set I liked. Other than the dial, this entire watch will be of existing parts. I like it more than I thought I would. Now I just have to get the seconds hand working. My arch nemesis.


Hi there, regarding the seconds hand, my twofold advice is this: 1st: Remove the hand setting lever from the little red machine you have there and do it by hand alone (you still need the lever just not through the red device). This will give you more flexibility as to the angle of approach as the rest of the contraption doesn't get in the way. 2nd and most important: Use as much magnification as possible! I use a 20x loupe and now it seems like a piece of cake!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

thedius said:


> Hi there, regarding the seconds hand, my twofold advice is this: 1st: Remove the hand setting lever from the little red machine you have there and do it by hand alone (you still need the lever just not through the red device). This will give you more flexibility as to the angle of approach as the rest of the contraption doesn't get in the way. 2nd and most important: Use as much magnification as possible! I use a 20x loupe and now it seems like a piece of cake!


I am heading out at lunch to get a new visor before I try it. My "helping hands" only has like 2x magnification I think. not enough at all. 20x...wowza. How much did that loupe run you?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> I was looking at that dial yesterday. Thought it would go well with Jake's new SKX Midnight Blue bezel insert.


Funny you should say that...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I am heading out at lunch to get a new visor before I try it. My "helping hands" only has like 2x magnification I think. not enough at all. 20x...wowza. How much did that loupe run you?


Not much at all, the 20x is usually part of a set, should be about $10 or so on ebay. Though you might want to invest a bit more for better optics.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I promised you all I would report back on the Fngeen watch. I didn't get the diver-style, but got the following. It is actually metal  and doesn't look too bad. It surely is a Chinese auto and it seems to be windable, but not hacking. It has a sweet domed crystal that looks pretty good on the watch. I like the hands, and the face is at least not offensive. I wonder about any mod opportunities.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

thedius said:


> Hi there, regarding the seconds hand, my twofold advice is this: 1st: Remove the hand setting lever from the little red machine you have there and do it by hand alone (you still need the lever just not through the red device). This will give you more flexibility as to the angle of approach as the rest of the contraption doesn't get in the way. 2nd and most important: Use as much magnification as possible! I use a 20x loupe and now it seems like a piece of cake!


other thing you can do is squish a bit of rodico in the hole for the second hand setter. use the entire tool. this allows you to pick up the second hand and hold it over the movement. you can the hover over the pinion while you center the movement and then set it once you get everything centered.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> other thing you can do is squish a bit of rodico in the hole for the second hand setter. use the entire tool. this allows you to pick up the second hand and hold it over the movement. you can the hover over the pinion while you center the movement and then set it once you get everything centered.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


That's a very good idea. I'm gonna have to remember that little trick.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> other thing you can do is squish a bit of rodico in the hole for the second hand setter. use the entire tool. this allows you to pick up the second hand and hold it over the movement. you can the hover over the pinion while you center the movement and then set it once you get everything centered.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


oh, I like that. Will give it a shot


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Well, after finding the "ON" button on the lathe, I have achieved success.

These are pictures of a ceramic bezel insert perfectly seated in an Invicta 8926OB bezel.

Now all I have to do is find a better source for ceramic bezel inserts... this one was 25 dollars but when it arrived I got stung with another 25 Customs/Brokerage


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

ccpeabody said:


> Well, after finding the "ON" button on the lathe, I have achieved success.
> 
> View attachment 11209074


Very nice! What type of chuck are you using to hold the insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

Hey guys i took the plunge and brushed my bracelet and removed the invicta logo from the clasp, Just waiting on some hands and a dial from dagaz and then ill be removing the cyclops and the case logo.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

ccpeabody said:


> Well, after finding the "ON" button on the lathe, I have achieved success.
> 
> These are pictures of a ceramic bezel insert perfectly seated in an Invicta 8926OB bezel.
> 
> ...


What watch was that ceramic for originally?


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

nckwvr said:


> I know this is not an Invicta ... Hope you like what I did!
> 
> View attachment 11176346
> 
> ...





BRad704 said:


> Clean and classic. Looks great man!!


Indeed it does, and like I said over on f23 (where we surprisingly didn't get lynched), I think the smaller indices of the Dagaz dial look better than the "real thing". I find that the real BB36's indices overpower the 36mm case.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

nckwvr said:


> ... the Invicta bracelet seems like a good enough fit for the Tudor 36 homage that I just finished (though it definitely needs some end link reshaping but I think I can pull that of)...


If you can get your hands on the Alpha bracelet for the 36mm Explorer, I found that the endlinks from that actually fit the Invicta bracelet. That's what I'm using on my watch:


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Started a new one


I just got this little press! Now to practice on my Invicta/HMT Frankenstein. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Magnifying visor made it easier but I need to spring for one with a better focus distance. I was all on top of this thing to be able to see. Still, way easier than before. Pure dumb luck that I got a seconds hand on before.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

svorkoetter said:


> Indeed it does, and like I said over on f23 (where we surprisingly didn't get lynched), I think the smaller indices of the Dagaz dial look better than the "real thing". I find that the real BB36's indices overpower the 36mm case.


Haha, yeah it was only after I posted there I realised the possible consequences of my actions.  But thanks for the compliment!



svorkoetter said:


> If you can get your hands on the Alpha bracelet for the 36mm Explorer, I found that the endlinks from that actually fit the Invicta bracelet. That's what I'm using on my watch:
> 
> View attachment 11211402


That's a good tip! I tried massaging the end links of the Invicta and while it fits better than what I started with it's not as good as I want it to be. Bending metal is a **** and you can definitely see I "touched" it...

Is the alpha bracelet worth getting as a whole? I think the Invicta bracelet will be donated to my BB36 homage, my Invicta will probably be sporting a Parnis/glide lock in the near future, something with solid end links. If the alpha bracelet is half decent I might be getting that. Otherwise, is there a place where I can get just the end links? That will probably be the cheapest option, and tbh I don't dislike the Invicta bracelet too much. It's just the end links that are giving me a headache.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Contacted an eBay seller who was quick to respond. He offers to sell me just the end links for a tenner including shipping. Definitely reasonable. Do you think they will fit the tiger case just like that? I discovered that I seriously detest fitting metal


----------



## PeterAndersson (Jan 27, 2017)

Dancing Fire said:


> ..What is the point of a re-modified Invicta?...


You could at least remove the Invicta logo from the dial.

Easier to not buy an Invicta in the first place though.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Started a new one


You have good taste, sir.


































It's just a neutered 8926 (clasp and side logo removed) with a Dagaz dial and hands.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Bezel was just generic and didn't have a specific brand attached. I just wanted one that had the correct ID (Inside Diameter) to play with to see if what I thought could work, would work.

Cheers,

Chris



idvsego said:


> What watch was that ceramic for originally?


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

Finally got around to taking some pics of my first finished project.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I think my white Explorer dial needs black outlined hands. These silver get lost I the sun sometimes. Anybody know where I can get black Mercedes or baton hands for a miyota? Or I guess seiko. I could swap these dial over. 


Also, I want to do a gmt. Anybody for a gmt movement into an 8926 case?


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

idvsego said:


> I think my white Explorer dial needs black outlined hands. These silver get lost I the sun sometimes. Anybody know where I can get black Mercedes or baton hands for a miyota? Or I guess seiko. I could swap these dial over.
> 
> Also, I want to do a gmt. Anybody for a gmt movement into an 8926 case?


I got my Merc hand set from Dagaz.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Also, I want to do a gmt. Anybody for a gmt movement into an 8926 case?[/QUOTE]

You can do a GMT swap using a Miyota case 8926 and a DG3804 movement.
There is a lot of info on this forum about it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I think my white Explorer dial needs black outlined hands. These silver get lost I the sun sometimes. Anybody know where I can get black Mercedes or baton hands for a miyota? Or I guess seiko. I could swap these dial over.
> 
> Also, I want to do a gmt. Anybody for a gmt movement into an 8926 case?


Check the bay, there was one seller carrying them, but that was sometime ago

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I call it the "Planet Explorer"


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I call it the "Planet Explorer"


Could you please share the source of the orange insert.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Alpha watch


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I call it the "Planet Explorer"


Awesome, Fluffyfreak505! We need a parts list and what you did. Where did you get the hands? Did you have to modify the bezel insert and where did you get it? Dial? Please share more!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dial from a guy whose store name rhymes with baffles, insert from alpha watch, had to sand down the outer edge a little bit to fit it. Got the hands from dragonshroud mods. Right now its ona c&b Bond NATO, thinkin about getting a cincy seatbelt strap soon.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Dial from a guy whose store name rhymes with baffles, insert from alpha watch, had to sand down the outer edge a little bit to fit it. Got the hands from dragonshroud mods. Right now its ona c&b Bond NATO, thinkin about getting a cincy seatbelt strap soon.


Thanks for the info! Followup questions:

Bezel insert = How much did you have to sand it? Did you do that by hand or did you have a tool?

Dragonshroud hands = did they fit well? Some are saying one has to pinch the minute hand to make it grab.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

The Ronda 5xx.24 quartz seems to be the go-to movement in most budget GMTs. I've picked them up as cheap as 13bucks new. The anchors will fit the stock feet on most 3:00 stem dials, too.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

pyddet said:


> The Ronda 5xx.24 quartz seems to be the go-to movement in most budget GMTs. I've picked them up as cheap as 13bucks new. The anchors will fit the stock feet on most 3:00 stem dials, too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


The 515.24 is smaller in diameter than the Seiko movement, so a Miyota case might be more convenient. The trick seems to be finding a 1.6mm GMT hand with lume. The closest I've seen are 1.4mm GMT hands that would have to be reamed out. Wholesale Outlet 990 on eBay has them. Others are bigger at 1.8mm (too big to pinch down? Not sure) or 2.0mm.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone know if the 8926 exhibition caseback will fit a squale 1545 20 atmos? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

swank said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > Dial from a guy whose store name rhymes with baffles, insert from alpha watch, had to sand down the outer edge a little bit to fit it. Got the hands from dragonshroud mods. Right now its ona c&b Bond NATO, thinkin about getting a cincy seatbelt strap soon.
> ...


Sanded it down maybe a millimeter or 2, and did it by hand, as far as the hands they went on without any issues, at least thats what the jeweler told me. My hands arent steady enough, and my loupes arent strong enough, need to order some better ones.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Sanded it down maybe a millimeter or 2, and did it by hand, as far as the hands they went on without any issues, at least thats what the jeweler told me. My hands arent steady enough, and my loupes arent strong enough, need to order some better ones.


Interesting, from the Alpha Watch site it seems like one would only have to sand it down 0.1mm
Alpha Watch


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

swank said:


> Interesting, from the Alpha Watch site it seems like one would only have to sand it down 0.1mm
> Alpha Watch


Might have only been that much actually. It wasnt much at all. Its glued in, and pressure fit too.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Anyone know if the 8926 exhibition caseback will fit a squale 1545 20 atmos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw your thread asking this same question....I wish I knew the answer. I would say email Anders at Gnomon.

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> I _may_ pick one up, also because the Invicta bracelet seems like a good enough fit for the Tudor 36 homage that I just finished (though it definitely needs some end link reshaping but I think I can pull that of). But I'm sure someone here has the pics that will push me over the edge!


Here's the Invicta bracelet on an SNKL07. Took some end link work but it turned out nice. Some inspiration.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Took my 8926 scallop bezel with NH35 apart last night. Measured the crystal and it's 29.5 instead of the 30mm I've been expecting. Already have a 30mm sapphire en route, any tips to get this to work? Thinner gasket suggestion? Or am I hosed and need to source another crystal?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Sorry to say you will likely break the crystal trying to make it fit. That was my experience, and someone else's, I think. If the crystal opening is actually bigger than 30mm, you could glue it in.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> Took my 8926 scallop bezel with NH35 apart last night. Measured the crystal and it's 29.5 instead of the 30mm I've been expecting. Already have a 30mm sapphire en route, any tips to get this to work? Thinner gasket suggestion? Or am I hosed and need to source another crystal?


That sucks. Hey while it's apart, could you take some macro shots of the underside of the bezel itself? I have a spare bezel from an unknown watch that I've been trying to see would fit. Thanks.

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Sorry to say you will likely break the crystal trying to make it fit. That was my experience, and someone else's, I think. If the crystal opening is actually bigger than 30mm, you could glue it in.


Without the gasket in there the crystal fits with maybe 1mm of side to side movement. I'm considering just gluing it, however I may be able to use this 30mm crystal in my SNKM mod. I've always wanted a single dome in this one. We'll see when it shows up and I have a feeling the right move will present itself.











Dec1968 said:


> That sucks. Hey while it's apart, could you take some macro shots of the underside of the bezel itself? I have a spare bezel from an unknown watch that I've been trying to see would fit. Thanks.


Yeah, I'll try to get some pictures tonight. You may need to excuse some "witness marks" from getting this bezel out. Talk about a PITA and a half! There isn't enough room to pull the retaining wire out like on the OB, had to flip the watch around and knock the bezel out from the backside. I've got a lot of case refinishing work to be done anyway, so wasn't too concerned about it.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you! I don't have the courage to actually yank a bezel yet and I need to......


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Thank you! I don't have the courage to actually yank a bezel yet and I need to......


If you have the coin edge model it's quite easy, a few good youtube videos to outline it. If you have the scalloped model, well... good luck. If I were to do it again, I'd knock the backside lip with a brass punch to avoid marring the finish. Last night I couldn't find my brass punch and was getting frustrated so just knocked it with a steel punch. I think it might have tweaked the bezel a bit as well, need to re-flatted it before installation. I really want this bezel version for what I have planned so, I suppose it was worth the hassle.

Oh I also just ordered a 29.5mm domed mineral crystal from Esslinger. I don't want to glue, so figured I'd get the right size for the job, even if it isn't sapphire.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Just saw your thread asking this same question....I wish I knew the answer. I would say email Anders at Gnomon.
> 
> David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


The Rolex style submariner casebacks available from Raffles Time dot com fit the Invicta 8926OB. So if this style caseback fits the Squale as well, then the Invicta display caseback should also fit.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Parsedout said:


> Here's the Invicta bracelet on an SNKL07. Took some end link work but it turned out nice. Some inspiration.


Thanks for that. I decided to order the end links of the alpha bracelet to experiment with. I won't care too much if I ruin them so this is a safer bet. And for the time being I guess I will just use the bracelet for both the Invicta and the BB36 homage and then swap out the end links depending on the watch. I'm changing straps to bands to bracelet on a daily basis anyway and I'm pretty sure I spent enough money on watches recently to justify a new bracelet


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

gotta wonder why invicta decided to use 2 different mounting styles depending on the bezel design. seems silly to me


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> gotta wonder why invicta decided to use 2 different mounting styles depending on the bezel design. seems silly to me


And the .5mm Crystal variance. I assume it was just different production plants that had different cases on hand or already set up to produce.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> gotta wonder why invicta decided to use 2 different mounting styles depending on the bezel design. seems silly to me


I have two at the moment. Cases are also not the same. One has straight lug ends, one doesn't. But hey, all Invictas are beautiful!


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> That sucks. Hey while it's apart, could you take some macro shots of the underside of the bezel itself? I have a spare bezel from an unknown watch that I've been trying to see would fit. Thanks.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Why does this feel so good? (Case still needs some more sanding and then a polish, got too late last night to finish it)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 11253594
> 
> ...


Yes!!! Thank you

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Parsedout said:


> Here's the Invicta bracelet on an SNKL07. Took some end link work but it turned out nice. Some inspiration.


Cool picture, and nice job on the endlinks. Mind sharing where you scored that dial? Looks like there may be slight dome to that crystal. Looks nice.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> Cool picture, and nice job on the endlinks. Mind sharing where you scored that dial? Looks like there may be slight dome to that crystal. Looks nice.


Thanks! The dial is from Otto Frei, it's for an ETA movement but after clipping the feet and using some dial dots it fits perfectly. The crystal is a 29mm sapphire from AJuicet, it's a single dome with blue AR and has a perfect dome. Love this watch more and more.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Parsedout said:


> Thanks! The dial is from Otto Frei, it's for an ETA movement but after clipping the feet and using some dial dots it fits perfectly. The crystal is a 29mm sapphire from AJuicet, it's a single dome with blue AR and has a perfect dome. Love this watch more and more.


Thanks for the information. I'd never heard of Ajuicet. And he's 100 miles from me. Cheers!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> Thanks for the information. I'd never heard of Ajuicet. And he's 100 miles from me. Cheers!


I have dealt with him before. Stand up guy.


----------



## oshane_f (Jan 12, 2017)

Invicta 8926 mod took a while but go it done didn't go as planned lots of road blocks. Got a nail tech to write? hulk on the dial didn't like it looking so plain


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Tried the matte spray on the bezel insert. I like it! 
I'm super lazy, so I just taped up the watch, instead of taking off the bezel. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jetcash said:


> Tried the matte spray on the bezel insert. I like it!
> I'm super lazy, so I just taped up the watch, instead of taking off the bezel.
> 
> 
> ...


what matte spray did you use? I have tried to age this one dial I have and it just wont age evenly. I thought about doing a matte spray and then baking the spray. The thought is the layer of spray would bake evenly.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

My first 8926 mod was a BB homage with red bezel insert... but after the newness wore off I just never have worn it... I still love the dial and hands and my case work was decent but I just never grab it in the morning  on the other hand my BSH gets regular wrist time both on strap and on bracelet....









So I decided to tinker today to see if a black bezeled BB would get grabbed more. I sanded down a slightly too large bezel insert I had laying around and sprayed it with a matte finish:









We'll see if this garners it some more wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

idvsego said:


> what matte spray did you use? I have tried to age this one dial I have and it just wont age evenly. I thought about doing a matte spray and then baking the spray. The thought is the layer of spray would bake evenly.


On the right. Leftover from motorcycle modding. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Looking for a BSH dial with date. (Or an interesting dagaz/yobokies dial) If anyone has one spare...pm me. Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjarnot (Mar 24, 2017)

Apologies, as this may not be quite the most correct thread for this ... but here goes anyway:

I've got an approximately 12 year old 9937 that I dun broke the other day - handwinding a never-serviced 2824-2 apparently does some harm after many years. Anyway, bottom line is that something went pop and the movement is toast as far as I can tell.

Now, I'm not too terribly interested in sinking $200 or more into a new 2824 - and I'm not sure I could even get my hands on one anyway (found Star Time thus far, but they explicitly state that they don't sell to hobbyists; guess ofrei is an option but that's $230-$240 and the watch only cost $300 in the first place). I'd take it someplace local for service/repair - but there is no someplace local around here; I'm thinking shipping it off somewhere is probably not worth the money. My thought is to turn this into a project/play watch - but that's where my massive ignorance comes into play:

Firstly, anyone know a reasonably priced movement (9015, nh35a?) I can relatively easily fit into this case (not sure if the 9937 case matches the 8926)? Another thought would be to perhaps go SW-210 (or similar/cheaper) and turn it into a handwinder, but that'd probably be even more difficult... Anyway, just getting my feet wet at this point, and am not sure where to begin.

Appreciate any thoughts, thanks.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Getting there, now I'm waiting for parts...


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Waiting for parts... hardest part of this hobby 



Parsedout said:


> Getting there, now I'm waiting for parts...


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

ccpeabody said:


> Waiting for parts... hardest part of this hobby


Especially when most of these parts come from overseas. I've had stuff in the LA import office (forget the official name) for over a week. Frustrating, but whatever.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

I've got you beat... I have stuff from Raffles ordered in February that still has not arrived. I think they are sitting in Vancouver Customs???



Parsedout said:


> Especially when most of these parts come from overseas. I've had stuff in the LA import office (forget the official name) for over a week. Frustrating, but whatever.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

ccpeabody said:


> I've got you beat... I have stuff from Raffles ordered in February that still has not arrived. I think they are sitting in Vancouver Customs???


Ha, gotta love Canadian import.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

And so it begins...









I was all set to conquer the challenging scalloped bezel, but I ended up having no trouble pulling the wire out from the top. Putting it back together doesn't seem as simple, however. I have a cheap case to practice some filing/sanding on. And at the timescale of this project thus far, perhaps I will have it completed next summer.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

saturnine said:


> And so it begins...
> [...]
> And at the timescale of this project thus far, perhaps I will have it completed next summer.


It's pretty straightforward. The first time I modded 8926s, I did two in an afternoon. The longest part was waiting for the parts and getting a couple extra tools.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

If you are looking for a project watch right now, Areatrend on ebay is part of the 20% off sale (see ebay front page). They have the 8926 for about $65 after coupon and some Seiko 5 SNKs too.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Well it's not a 8926ob but a very close cousin...8929ob.









So far just a bezel insert replacement and a new acrylic crystal installed. I'm waiting on the date version of the fifty five fathoms dial to become available from Dagaz and will probably pair it with the gold lollipop hand set.

After seeing Aitch's mod using the Stella acrylic crystal form Esslinger I thought I would give it a try. Very pleased with it.









I ordered the 30 mm and used it with the original crystal gasket. Put it in the freezer for an hour and partially seated it with my thumb and then finished it off with my trusty Harbor Freight press. It snapped right in place and I do mean snapped. You could actually hear it snap in place. Seems to be a very good fit and I like the look.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> Well it's not a 8926ob but a very close cousin...8929ob.
> 
> View attachment 11310370
> 
> ...


It looks really great! I really dig it.
Was you original crystal 30mm as well?

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

My first mod atemp  Bezel insert from William !


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

saturnine said:


> And so it begins...
> 
> I was all set to conquer the challenging scalloped bezel, but I ended up having no trouble pulling the wire out from the top. Putting it back together doesn't seem as simple, however. I have a cheap case to practice some filing/sanding on. And at the timescale of this project thus far, perhaps I will have it completed next summer.


Nice job man, I couldn't even fit the tip of an exacto knife in that gap with the scallop bezel, glad you got it out though!


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

rbesass said:


>





whitemb said:


> R - my favorite part of this mod is actually the crown - did you mod that from the original 8926 crown or replace it? Thanks
> 
> Edit: Never mind, saw in BSHT X that you used a TC crown. Thanks





rbesass said:


> Threads match, it screws right on.


Are you saying that a Tiger Concepts crown will thread onto an existing Invicta crown tube? And how does one go about transplanting the stem?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

alvez said:


> My first mod atemp  Bezel insert from William !


Love that insert. Any modification to it necessary?



Parsedout said:


> Nice job man, I couldn't even fit the tip of an exacto knife in that gap with the scallop bezel, glad you got it out though!


Thank you. Mmm...scallops...

I must have been fortunate in the Invicta machining lottery as I didn't have any trouble space-wise with a dental pick. Or beginner's luck? I'm sure I'll be back later for help getting both wires back in.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I must have been fortunate in the Invicta machining lottery as I didn't have any trouble space-wise with a dental pick. Or beginner's luck? I'm sure I'll be back later for help getting both wires back in.


Getting the bezel back on was quite easy. Let me see if I can explain how I did it. Place the bent anti-rotation wire in the hole on the case, put the wire back in the bezel groove, then here's the fun part and you should have your safety squints on and maybe even wrap a towel around the watch so if the rotation wire springs out you have a chance of finding it. So you line up the clicky end of the rotation wire into one of the bezel notches (where it clicks during normal use) then you slowly move the whole bezel over the crystal and into position over the case while compressing that rotation wire (and hoping it doesn't pop out and get you in the retina). Once you have the bezel over the crystal, lined up in position and that rotation wire compressed, then start by pressing down on the bezel so the thin retention wire clicks in, near the tip of the rotation wire (which should be around the 6 o'clock position) then give the whole bezel and a good downward push around the entire lip. More than likely you'll have two spots near the 12 o'clock where the retention wire didn't pop in. This is where you take your pick, exacto knife, coke nail, whatever and snap those two spots of wire down and they should easily snap down. If done right the bezel will rotate with the same sub-par feel it came out of the factory with. Hope that helps.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks. I was trying similar methods to see how it went back together & yes, the spring kept popping out. I didn't see any other way to do it, so it's obviously just one of those things you have to keep trying. Then the thinner wire just re-inserts from the top, starting from one end?

Sub-par rotation? I've never handled anything close to the watches we homage with the Invicta, but the 120-click of this is superior to the 60-click on the Orient Ray I owned.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> It looks really great! I really dig it.
> Was you original crystal 30mm as well?
> 
> follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


Yep...original crystal was 30mm.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Are you saying that a Tiger Concepts crown will thread onto an existing Invicta crown tube? And how does one go about transplanting the stem?


Something has changed either with Tiger or Invicta. Getting the crown to fit with no modification is very hit and miss now. I think if you find an older (2015 or older) Invicta you have a better chance of fitment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Parsedout said:


> Nice job man, I couldn't even fit the tip of an exacto knife in that gap with the scallop bezel, glad you got it out though!


That makes sense why I fought with my quartz scallop, to no avail. Sad little practice watch.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Thanks. I was trying similar methods to see how it went back together & yes, the spring kept popping out. I didn't see any other way to do it, so it's obviously just one of those things you have to keep trying. Then the thinner wire just re-inserts from the top, starting from one end?
> 
> Sub-par rotation? I've never handled anything close to the watches we homage with the Invicta, but the 120-click of this is superior to the 60-click on the Orient Ray I owned.


Yeah, start pressing at the 6 o'clock to get that locked in first and should keep the rotation wire locked in. Then you'll probably need to poke the rest of the wire in with a knife or pick.

I joke a bit about the bezel feel, but especially with the scalloped model it's far from what many consider smooth operation.


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

Nice to see you here! I just contacted Yobokies, and he's gonna check if he can make a dark brown sub dial for me with the gold indices/index so i can turn my 8927(OB) into a Root beer homage!


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

For the persons interested, i saw this at the dutch watch forum and orderd one for myself. Not my pictures, but i got one on the way:
















It's coming from a cheap chinese watch, and i think the smaller caseback is definitely worth the $16.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-SOKI-Cl...atic-Mens-Wrist-Band-Watch-S84-/381999581284?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Handavinci said:


> For the persons interested, i saw this at the dutch watch forum and orderd one for myself. Not my pictures, but i got one on the way:
> 
> View attachment 11328450
> 
> ...


Good to see you here as well, keep us in the loop on how it fits and also what Harold says about that custom dial. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Quick update for those that don't follow me on IG. 

The 37.5mm PO style insert on eBay needed about .5mm removed from the entire circumference to fit MY scalloped bezel 8926. I emphasize MY because it seems there are wide variations of specs on these watches. Seems the bezel style, movement, production year, factory, worker and the day of the week produced all have an impact...

Just waiting on the Dagaz hands to finally show up. They have been "in transit" from Los Angeles for the last 6 days, last time I checked that was only about 300 miles away. Must be contracting out to the Pony Express.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I was waiting for someone to use that dial! How do you like it?


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Handavinci said:


> For the persons interested, i saw this at the dutch watch forum and orderd one for myself. Not my pictures, but i got one on the way:
> 
> [Snip]
> It's coming from a cheap chinese watch, and i think the smaller caseback is definitely worth the $16.99
> ...


Good find! And what is this secret Dutch forum of yours?


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> Good find! And what is this secret Dutch forum of yours?


Horlogeforum.nl

And the topic in question:
http://www.horlogeforum.nl/t/invicta-sub-mod-project/100176

It's in dutch, but everybody understands the pictures of course  

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks! I'm pretty sure I'll manage. Groet uit Den Haag


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> I was waiting for someone to use that dial! How do you like it?











I sold the dial to the topicstarter (in the link i posted above) 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Handavinci said:


> Nice to see you here! I just contacted Yobokies, and he's gonna check if he can make a dark brown sub dial for me with the gold indices/index so i can turn my 8927(OB) into a Root beer homage!


That'd be cool, for sure. Just FYI, though, Gigandet already has something like that all done. https://www.amazon.com/Gigandet-Aut...7141123011&psd=1&keywords=gigandet+brown+gold


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> That'd be cool, for sure. Just FYI, though, Gigandet already has something like that all done. https://www.amazon.com/Gigandet-Aut...7141123011&psd=1&keywords=gigandet+brown+gold











I like this color combo better and the Gigandet is 43mm, that's too big

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Handavinci said:


> I like this color combo better and the Gigandet is 43mm, that's too big
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F


Ah..."The Eastwood Rolex".


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> I was waiting for someone to use that dial! How do you like it?


It's ok.....I don't love it, but I also do not hate it. Truthfully, I really wanted the MarineMaster one.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know where I can get a pair of Invicta 8926 bracelet end links? I've managed to misplace mine when I was modding and trying different strap combos.

I've searched but can't find them anywhere for sale (if by any chance someone wishes to sell theirs please pm me also).

I am on the verge of completing my second mod and this is the only thing missing...

Thanks!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Saturnine, I didn't have any trouble with the bezel retaining wire. Here's what I did, first I got the click spring in, which is a bit tricky, but explained above well. Then, holding the bezel in place I pushed in each little section of the retaining wire, then wiggled the wire to get the elbow in, then pushed in the next section, then worked my way through. A little bit of wiggling/twisting helps work the wire into place. It is pretty easy once you give it a try.

Good luck!


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty sure I'll manage. Groet uit Den Haag


Haags en Nederlands zijn toch twee verschillende dingen hoor


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

thedius said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a pair of Invicta 8926 bracelet end links? I've managed to misplace mine when I was modding and trying different strap combos.
> 
> ...


I bought some Alpha end links from an eBay seller located in one of the Baltics (I believe Lithuania). He doesn't list them but he was willing to sell me them for a tenner shipped. I use them for my BB36 homage with the stock Invicta bracelet which is an excellent fit (thanks Svorkoetter!) though one of the links does need some extra massaging. Fair play. The Alpha links could be an option for you.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Handavinci said:


> Haags en Nederlands zijn toch twee verschillende dingen hoor


He rustâg! Or in your case: henig' an!


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> He rustâg! Or in your case: henig' an!


Hahaha onnie dah 😂

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

nckwvr said:


> I bought some Alpha end links from an eBay seller located in one of the Baltics (I believe Lithuania). He doesn't list them but he was willing to sell me them for a tenner shipped. I use them for my BB36 homage with the stock Invicta bracelet which is an excellent fit (thanks Svorkoetter!) though one of the links does need some extra massaging. Fair play. The Alpha links could be an option for you.


Thanks, I will try that as well. Actually, I believe this is the European branch of Alpha watches who also have a website with many interesting things among which many bezels (I've bought several from them):

https://www.watch-alpha.eu/en/Watch-parts/Bezel-inserts/

Cheers.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

thedius said:


> Thanks, I will try that as well. Actually, I believe this is the European branch of Alpha watches who also have a website with many interesting things among which many bezels (I've bought several from them):
> 
> https://www.watch-alpha.eu/en/Watch-parts/Bezel-inserts/
> 
> Cheers.


This is a great find, thanks!!!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

thedius said:


> Thanks, I will try that as well. Actually, I believe this is the European branch of Alpha watches who also have a website with many interesting things among which many bezels (I've bought several from them):
> 
> https://www.watch-alpha.eu/en/Watch-parts/Bezel-inserts/
> 
> Cheers.





Dec1968 said:


> This is a great find, thanks!!!
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I've dealt with those guys before, and they were honest, responsive and very fast shipping.

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

thedius said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a pair of Invicta 8926 bracelet end links? I've managed to misplace mine when I was modding and trying different strap combos.


I have a left-over pair of Invicta endlinks (since I'm using an Invicta bracelet on my Alpha watch). PM me if you're still interested.



nckwvr said:


> I bought some Alpha end links from an eBay seller located in one of the Baltics (I believe Lithuania). He doesn't list them but he was willing to sell me them for a tenner shipped. I use them for my BB36 homage with the stock Invicta bracelet which is an excellent fit (thanks Svorkoetter!) though one of the links does need some extra massaging. Fair play. The Alpha links could be an option for you.


The Alpha endlinks won't fit the Invicta properly, since they're designed for the curvature of a 36mm watch, not a 40mm watch.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

So you remember that Invicta I started dissecting? It turns out I want a Tiger bezel & crown for it. Looking at their offerings more closely, I see I can get a no-logo, big crown, pencil handed, miyota driven sub - exactly what I was wanting to build out of my Invicta. Saving me time & potential damage (no filing!)/lost parts but not really money. Oh, & drilled lugs. The only downfall of Tiger it seems is the question of WR. I've been all over the forums & some have had theirs tested successfully to 10bar & others regularly shower, swim, chase goldfish whatever with no issues.

However, if I put a Tiger crown on my Invicta it may also compromise WR - not to mention changing the crystal. I only need it to withstand the torture test of watergun fights & swimming pools. Any of you own both to compare? I know the bezel action can be sloppy on Tigers, but the only thing I time on bezels are time-outs & tea steeping.


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> I bought some Alpha end links from an eBay seller located in one of the Baltics (I believe Lithuania). He doesn't list them but he was willing to sell me them for a tenner shipped. I use them for my BB36 homage with the stock Invicta bracelet which is an excellent fit (thanks Svorkoetter!) though one of the links does need some extra massaging. Fair play. The Alpha links could be an option for you.


You got some pictures of the BB36? I was thinking i'm gonna use a SNKL07 and remove the crown guarda from the case with a dremel. De rest looks like it's made for it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Handavinci said:


> You got some pictures of the BB36? I was thinking i'm gonna use a SNKL07 and remove the crown guarda from the case with a dremel. De rest looks like it's made for it.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F


Sorry man I tried uploading one from my phone but to no avail. Check my earlier posts here on watchuseek. I uploaded a couple.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Invicta 420 titanium housing a fantastic red Sparky sunburst.
Removed case side branding and reduced crown guards.
Dagaz hands.


























Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Handavinci said:


> You got some pictures of the BB36? I was thinking i'm gonna use a SNKL07 and remove the crown guarda from the case with a dremel. De rest looks like it's made for it.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F


Here's a BB36 (well, it's 37mm) on an SNKM55. No grinding required.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Justaminute said:


> Invicta 420 titanium housing a fantastic red Sparky sunburst.
> Removed case side branding and reduced crown guards.
> Dagaz hands.
> 
> ...


you took the dial out of an orthos to put in an invicta? what happenned to the rest of the watch?


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

idvsego said:


> you took the dial out of an orthos to put in an invicta? what happenned to the rest of the watch?


I bought this dial alone and set it up with its own NH35 and hands.
I also have an Orthos C300...

I was swapping back and forth for a while but always envisioned that dial working well in a TI case.

So that's how this one came about.
I bought the Ti case and bracelet off the bay from someone in Russia.

Here's my C300









Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone looking for a 30mm sapphire for their Invicta mod, let me know. Found out shortly after ordering that mine is 29.5mm. So I have a single dome with blue AR and perfect thickness for an 8926. PM me.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Justaminute said:


> I bought this dial alone and set it up with its own NH35 and hands.
> I also have an Orthos C300...
> 
> I was swapping back and forth for a while but always envisioned that dial working well in a TI case.
> ...


Where did you get just the dial? I like the blue and white and would love to get my hands one one.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

idvsego said:


> Where did you get just the dial? I like the blue and white and would love to get my hands one one.


Doc lost his mind and shortly offered them to buy alone presumably to mod existing Orthos. I was buying a commander at the time.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> Here's a BB36 (well, it's 37mm) on an SNKM55. No grinding required.


Also nice work!

Here's mine. Good things about the TC case are the stock sapphire crystal and the screw-down crown.









Currently have it on this suede strap.








And here a bonus pic that I had saved on my computer (not my watch or my pic) of what you're planning to do.








Plenty of options


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

After a long time, here is my last work on a 8926OB, with:

- Seiko movement 4R36
- saphire from Chrystaltimes
- ceramic bezel insert from eBay
- hands from Motorcity
- dial from Dagaz

























































Many thanks for your attention.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Falco 67 said:


> After a long time, here is my last work on a 8926OB, with:
> 
> - Seiko movement 4R36
> - saphire from Chrystaltimes
> ...


Looks great. Is that the first successful ceramic transplant to an Invicta bezel? Any particular reason you went with MCWW hands?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Snowflake hands came in. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Looks great. Is that the first successful ceramic transplant to an Invicta bezel? Any particular reason you went with MCWW hands?


Thank you.
This ceramic bezel was my first. I had no problems to mount it on the original bezel, but I find this bezel a little bit too thick.
Why MCWW hands? The first hands I find all white, then I colored the area near the holes.
I also colored the rehaut.


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Falco 67 said:


> Thank you.
> This ceramic bezel was my first. I had no problems to mount it on the original bezel, but I find this bezel a little bit too thick.
> Why MCWW hands? The first hands I find all white, then I colored the area near the holes.
> I also colored the rehaut.


You need to sand down more or the bezel insert can cracked very easily when you hit into something.


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

I am still waiting on the dial, bezel insert, double dome monster sapphire and a two tone jubilee bracelet but like many of you i couldn't wait to start modding.

I bought a new 8927ob en while it was still in the stickers i removed the logo on the side, the cyclops and the lume from the hands. I still got a set of gold mercedes hands if i should change my mind about the style.

I kept the bracelet in it's plastic. If anyone is searching for a two tone oyster bracelet, send me a pm. I'm not gonna use it 

Hmm wait, i forgot something. Ah of course, the pictures! :









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Handavinci said:


> I am still waiting on the dial, bezel insert, double dome monster sapphire and a two tone jubilee bracelet but like many of you i couldn't wait to start modding.
> 
> I bought a new 8927ob en while it was still in the stickers i removed the logo on the side, the cyclops and the lume from the hands. I still got a set of gold mercedes hands if i should change my mind about the style.
> 
> ...


Nice job so far. Be sure to come back and show us the final product.

I am planning a project with skeleton hands. Could you please explain how you removed the lume.


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

redzebra said:


> Nice job so far. Be sure to come back and show us the final product.
> 
> I am planning a project with skeleton hands. Could you please explain how you removed the lume.


I dumped the hands in a acetone bath and while holding the hand down with one toothpick, i just another to remove the lume. I had to put them in acetone about 5 x 30 seconds. I was afraid that if i left them too long the gold paint would vanish.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Lehungb2b said:


> You need to sand down more or the bezel insert can cracked very easily when you hit into something.


Thank you for the advice ;-).


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks.

I would like to remove the lume from hands that are painted black without removing the black paint. I think if I put them in acetone that would also remove the black paint.

Guys, any other ideas on on how to remove the lume without the removing paint. Has anyone scraped the lume off with a blade, or used some other method?



Handavinci said:


> I dumped the hands in a acetone bath and while holding the hand down with one toothpick, i just another to remove the lume. I had to put them in acetone about 5 x 30 seconds. I was afraid that if i left them too long the gold paint would vanish.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I would like to remove the lume from hands that are painted black without removing the black paint. I think if I put them in acetone that would also remove the black paint.
> 
> Guys, any other ideas on on how to remove the lume without the removing paint. Has anyone scraped the lume off with a blade, or used some other method?


Playing with my old Invicta hands, I skeletonized them by placing them face down on a tissue paper and using a 5x loupe, tweezers to provide GENTLE downward pressure I was able to scrape away the lume with an Exacto blade. I didn't "poke" it with the blade, I tried to keep it as parallel as possible and scrape it off a little at a time. I wasn't a fan of the finished product, I like lume, but it worked fine.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I've also been successful removing lume the way Parsedout describes. A sanding stick between 200 and 400 grit also works to get the lume off of the back of the hands, followed by the knife or a pin to get the rest of the lume out.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Finally got all the parts to put a couple of these together this evening.

Forgiving the terrible cell phone pictures... which bezel insert do you think best suits.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

ccpeabody said:


> Finally got all the parts to put a couple of these together this evening.
> 
> Forgiving the terrible cell phone pictures... which bezel insert do you think best suits.
> 
> ...


My personal opinion would be for the black first, and then the red. The blue doesn't work for me with the gilt dial.

But in the end, do what you like. You don't have to please us. You have to please you.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

ccpeabody said:


> Finally got all the parts to put a couple of these together this evening.
> 
> Forgiving the terrible cell phone pictures... which bezel insert do you think best suits.
> 
> ...


I'm voting red, because you know the BB Red is the best BB out there.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

anyone happen to know if theres a blue and glod fiftyfive fathoms dial? would love a gold and blue FFF


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

My preference runs Black, Red then Blue as well but these won't be for me. I'll give them to friends or family once I have them regulated perfectly.

Thank you for your input!

Chris



LifeTrekker said:


> My personal opinion would be for the black first, and then the red. The blue doesn't work for me with the gilt dial.
> 
> But in the end, do what you like. You don't have to please us. You have to please you.
> 
> ...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

ccpeabody said:


> Finally got all the parts to put a couple of these together this evening.
> 
> Forgiving the terrible cell phone pictures... which bezel insert do you think best suits.
> 
> ...


you have them in my preferred order. Red looks best to me, black second. The black with a sterile dial is a lot of black IMO. The blue doesnt do it for me.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

You hit the nail right on the head... while I personally think I like the black better, when I set the black insert on the watch, it does two things. (1) It pulls the black from the dial and accents the gold and yet (2) it also seems to mire the whole look.

Good fun getting opinions either way. I have two so perhaps I'll keep one red and make the other black. I don't think anyone will like the blue.



idvsego said:


> you have them in my preferred order. Red looks best to me, black second. The black with a sterile dial is a lot of black IMO. The blue doesnt do it for me.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

And the last one for the evening.

I went a little crazy as I finally had enough parts to finish something


----------



## yaknow (Mar 16, 2017)

flamingrabbit said:


> Well it's not a 8926ob but a very close cousin...8929ob.
> 
> View attachment 11310370
> 
> ...


----------



## yaknow (Mar 16, 2017)

Anybody know where I can find these hands to fit a seiko movement?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

ccpeabody said:


> And the last one for the evening.
> 
> I went a little crazy as I finally had enough parts to finish something
> 
> View attachment 11372746


That one is crying out for a full minute track insert. Looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

Got another for my friend, still waiting on parts for mine (jake was out of stock for the FFF with date until yesterday)

Made the case, crown and caseback sterile. Quite proud of myself took some elbow grease ha.


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

sry for huge pics :x!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

yaknow said:


> Anybody know where I can find these hands to fit a seiko movement?


You can find some very close at Ofrei

Luminous Hands Hole Sizes: Minute 0.90 Hour 1.50 mm

Part Number: HAN-6627


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Interesting, I've never ordered from Ofrei. When you click on a set, do you get both the hour and the minute hands? Then you have to buy a seconds hand separately?

How is the lume on the Ofrei hands?


----------



## yaknow (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks joefri187, will be in my order que shortly


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Thanks... the hands aren't perfect yet but I like it.



BRad704 said:


> That one is crying out for a full minute track insert. Looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

swank said:


> Interesting, I've never ordered from Ofrei. When you click on a set, do you get both the hour and the minute hands? Then you have to buy a seconds hand separately?
> 
> How is the lume on the Ofrei hands?


Exactly. Order the hour and minute hands as a set, and the second hand separately.

Also, in some cases the minute hands from Ofrei will be loose on the post of a Seiko movement. This can be remedied by pinching the ridge around the edge of the hole on the inside of the hand with a pair of tweezers. This should close it slightly and make it stay in place properly. It's a good idea to order more than one set of hands just in case you mess this up the first time or two. Guess how I know that.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

ccpeabody said:


> You hit the nail right on the head... while I personally think I like the black better, when I set the black insert on the watch, it does two things. (1) It pulls the black from the dial and accents the gold and yet (2) it also seems to mire the whole look.
> 
> Good fun getting opinions either way. I have two so perhaps I'll keep one red and make the other black. I don't think anyone will like the blue.


This blue is a tougher sell than the actual bb blue. Tudor got the blue right. Not too bright not too dark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Exactly. Order the hour and minute hands as a set, and the second hand separately.
> 
> Also, in some cases the minute hands from Ofrei will be loose on the post of a Seiko movement. This can be remedied by pinching the ridge around the edge of the hole on the inside of the hand with a pair of tweezers. This should close it slightly and make it stay in place properly. It's a good idea to order more than one set of hands just in case you mess this up the first time or two. Guess how I know that.
> 
> ...


I just received some hands from ofrie. Luckily I ordered a white set and a black set because I couldnt decide. I like them both so wont be heart broekn if I make a mess of it. Hopefully it jsut fits. So you just squeeze around the edge of the hole to flatten it? sounds simple enough.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I just received some hands from ofrie. Luckily I ordered a white set and a black set because I couldnt decide. I like them both so wont be heart broekn if I make a mess of it. Hopefully it jsut fits. So you just squeeze around the edge of the hole to flatten it? sounds simple enough.


Pretty much. It takes a little practice, and if you slip off the little edge, it can make the hand hard to get on, so try not to slip. Also, you will probably need to squeeze in 2 or 3 spots around the hole. Try 12/6 and 3/9, or 12/6, 10/4, and 3/7.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

Debranded the rotors, obviously left the mighty seiko branding .

Also scratched the dial when putting it in like an idiot. it could have been worse. Also removed the cyclops since this photo. Any tips for changing hands? the ones i put on were a right pain.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ukwatchchap said:


> Debranded the rotors, obviously left the mighty seiko branding .
> 
> Also scratched the dial when putting it in like an idiot. it could have been worse. Also removed the cyclops since this photo. Any tips for changing hands? the ones i put on were a right pain.


A postit note with a slit cut in it seems to work


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

From the last to che first, my modded Invicta.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

swank said:


> How is the lume on the Ofrei hands?


Actually, the lume on the Ofrei hands is pretty good on the ones I've had.... Especially for $4 to $6 a set.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> A postit note with a slit cut in it seems to work


I use a piece of thin but stiff clear plastic (think product window in a box) with a slit cut in it. It gives better protection than paper. Google Burgeon dial protector for what they look like.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Actually, the lume on the Ofrei hands is pretty good on the ones I've had.... Especially for $4 to $6 a set.


Agreed.

"Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> Actually, the lume on the Ofrei hands is pretty good on the ones I've had.... Especially for $4 to $6 a set.


$12 dial and 2 sets of $4 hands from ofrie. The life of the lume glow is shortish but for that price, lume is just gravy. These are not mounted or anything, just tossed together for a photo.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Parsedout said:


> Playing with my old Invicta hands, I skeletonized them by placing them face down on a tissue paper and using a 5x loupe, tweezers to provide GENTLE downward pressure I was able to scrape away the lume with an Exacto blade. I didn't "poke" it with the blade, I tried to keep it as parallel as possible and scrape it off a little at a time. I wasn't a fan of the finished product, I like lume, but it worked fine.


I've removed lume in a similar manner. Face down, tweezers inserted into hole to keep them in place, another set of tweezers to poke (carefully) through the lume opening to remove the bulk of the lume. Then a small fiberglass brush to remove the rest.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I've removed lume in a similar manner. Face down, tweezers inserted into hole to keep them in place, another set of tweezers to poke (carefully) through the lume opening to remove the bulk of the lume. Then a small fiberglass brush to remove the rest.


Fiberglass brush. Good idea. I'll have to remember that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

idvsego said:


> $12 dial and 2 sets of $4 hands from ofrie. The life of the lume glow is shortish but for that price, lume is just gravy. These are not mounted or anything, just tossed together for a photo.


Very tiny pick-up sticks!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

ukwatchchap said:


> Debranded the rotors, obviously left the mighty seiko branding .
> 
> Also scratched the dial when putting it in like an idiot. it could have been worse. Also removed the cyclops since this photo. Any tips for changing hands? the ones i put on were a right pain.


I got one of these. But that second hand is a real mofo. Even with 10x magnification. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

How I shortened a shark mesh bracelet:
Didn't know where to post this so I decided to post it here in case some of the guys might need to mod a shark mesh bracelet.
I know the watch is not an Invicta but that's not the point of the post. I purchased a shark mesh bracelet and needed to shorten it.

First you should know that the links on a shark mesh bracelet are not individual links. Each row is a spiral that goes from side to side.
My first attempt was to try to unwind the spiral using a two stub nose pliers and I found out in the process that that didn't work. I ended up removing two rows with difficulty and that took a lot of time not to mention that it could have scratched the good part of the bracelet or deformed it.

I needed to remove two more rows to fit my wrist so I looked for something on youtube and I only found one video which explained what to do but did not show how to do it.

Before I continue, the other thing you need to know is that removing one row is not enough (well on the bracelet I have it is not and I suspect they are all made this way). You need to remove two rows at a time. That is because removing one row exposes the end of the next row which is not a finished end and leaves the end of the spiral exposed.

So here's what I did using a pair of 6" cutting pliers. Cut from the outside progressing towards the inside and as you expose the second row go ahead an cut that.
Be careful as you cut, wear glasses as there will be pieces of metal that will fly off as you snap the wire. I cupped my free hand over the tip of the pliers which caught the flying metal.
Be careful not to deform the bracelet.









In hind sight, I should have cut the end on the clasp side and left the watch end as is, but it turned out OK.

















And it is done...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

redzebra said:


> How I shortened a shark mesh bracelet:
> View attachment 11387090
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I use a piece of thin but stiff clear plastic (think product window in a box) with a slit cut in it. It gives better protection than paper. Google Burgeon dial protector for what they look like.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


After watching the Watch Repair Channel on YT, I've started using a normal Ziploc bag. The two layers of soft plastic have been working great for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

I use a tyvek fedex or usps envelope cut to size. Works fine here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> After watching the Watch Repair Channel on YT, I've started using a normal Ziploc bag. The two layers of soft plastic have been working great for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just saw that. Gonna try it. He didn't even put it under the hands. Just on top but He used levers. Not sure how it will work with a hand puller tho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

jetcash said:


> redzebra said:
> 
> 
> > How I shortened a shark mesh bracelet:
> ...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

jetcash said:


> I got one of these. But that second hand is a real mofo. Even with 10x magnification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try stuffing some rodico in the second hand setter tip. Put the plunger back in the machine and stick the second hand onto it. A lot easier to position the watch underneath it this way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

i was watching the same video... love that guy!

For hand removal, I decided to use just one layer of the zip lock "freezer" bag and find it works very well.

As for putting on the hands, I decided to use Mark's method as well and don't use any protection. When I first started, I used the Bergeon protectors but they scuffed up the dial worse than if I had just taken my chances.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> jetcash said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone use a dremel and a cutting wheel?
> ...


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> jetcash said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone use a dremel and a cutting wheel?
> ...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Try stuffing some rodico in the second hand setter tip. Put the plunger back in the machine and stick the second hand onto it. A lot easier to position the watch underneath it this way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Genius!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> jetcash said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone use a dremel and a cutting wheel?
> ...


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

yaknow said:


> Anybody know where I can find these hands to fit a seiko movement?


Dlw has them. They are osm hands. I have them on my TST









https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/hands/products/hands-osm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Try stuffing some rodico in the second hand setter tip. Put the plunger back in the machine and stick the second hand onto it. A lot easier to position the watch underneath it this way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got to try this next time. I used to make a "handle" out of rodico, and stick the balance end of the seconds hand into it, then use as much magnification as I can find, preferably binocular/optiVisor. Then try to get the collar to sit up on the stem, and tap it home with a hand-held hand-setter.

Your technique sounds much easier - the hand is already aligned and held it place, and no need to reach for the hand-setter.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

ccpeabody said:


> As for putting on the hands, I decided to use Mark's method as well and don't use any protection. When I first started, I used the Bergeon protectors but they scuffed up the dial worse than if I had just taken my chances.


So it's not just me, then. I've used the Bergeon protectors and found scuffs on the dial, and even sheared off applied logos (luckily it's a stealth logo, so the damage isn't as obvious, not an invicta but the techniques are all the same)









I thought I must have forgotten to put the protector on in a rush, but since you've had trouble with them too, I'll blame the tools 

[Wow, you never notice just how much dust is really there until you zoom in!]


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

jisham said:


> I've got to try this next time. I used to make a "handle" out of rodico, and stick the balance end of the seconds hand into it, then use as much magnification as I can find, preferably binocular/optiVisor. Then try to get the collar to sit up on the stem, and tap it home with a hand-held hand-setter.
> 
> Your technique sounds much easier - the hand is already aligned and held it place, and no need to reach for the hand-setter.


I thought someone above said a similar thing about rodico in the setter, but not to put the setter back in the press, instead using it freehand, so you can see more and have more control of the angle. I think that's what I'll try first when I do my next hand setting.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Never zoom in 

I've dabbed the dial and crystal with rodico for hours on end... all for not when you zoom in... LOL!



jisham said:


> So it's not just me, then. I've used the Bergeon protectors and found scuffs on the dial, and even sheared off applied logos (luckily it's a stealth logo, so the damage isn't as obvious, not an invicta but the techniques are all the same)
> 
> I thought I must have forgotten to put the protector on in a rush, but since you've had trouble with them too, I'll blame the tools
> 
> [Wow, you never notice just how much dust is really there until you zoom in!]


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

redzebra said:


> How I shortened a shark mesh bracelet:
> Didn't know where to post this so I decided to post it here in case some of the guys might need to mod a shark mesh bracelet.


This should really be in its own thread, or all the Invicta haters will never find it.



> Before I continue, the other thing you need to know is that removing one row is not enough (well on the bracelet I have it is not and I suspect they are all made this way). You need to remove two rows at a time. That is because removing one row exposes the end of the next row which is not a finished end and leaves the end of the spiral exposed.


Each row is just a mirror image of the one before it. All rows have an exposed spiral end. I've removed an odd number of rows with no problems. The exposed end will always end up inside the watch lugs or clasp anyway.



> So here's what I did using a pair of 6" cutting pliers.


My tool of choice too, except I use smaller ones (4"?) as it makes it easier to get into the links. With the smaller pliers, it's also possible to remove a non-end row (i.e. you don't need to remove one row at a time to get to where you want).



> View attachment 11387058


I think the bracelet is inside-out. That looks like the flat underside.



Jtragic said:


> Anyone use a dremel and a cutting wheel?


Why does everyone always want to use power tools for something that is more easily and quickly done with hand tools?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

svorkoetter said:


> Why does everyone always want to use power tools for something that is more easily and quickly done with hand tools?


'Merica?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> Why does everyone always want to use power tools for something that is more easily and quickly done with hand tools?


The real question is why DOESN'T everyone want to use power tools?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

swank said:


> I thought someone above said a similar thing about rodico in the setter, but not to put the setter back in the press, instead using it freehand, so you can see more and have more control of the angle. I think that's what I'll try first when I do my next hand setting.


I can do it freehand now because of all the practice, but still use the rodico on the setter. I'm getting back to the old method with the press as the eyes get worse and I really need to get close with a loupe. Not sure what you mean about the angle, you really don't want to come in on an angle, but as close to 90 degrees as you can. Putting the setter back in the press helps eliminate any angle.


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

Does anyone know where i can get a spare bezel retaining ring / anyone have one to sell me? One of them got all bent on removal and wont go back in no matter for many hours of frustration. cant seem to find a replacement anywhere, but maybe im searching wrong.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

svorkoetter said:


> I think the bracelet is inside-out. That looks like the flat underside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Black or Blue?


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Not often a fan of bright blue bezel inserts, but definitely blue on that one. Looks funky in a cool, professional, almost tactical, kind of way with that orange hand!


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)




----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

jetcash said:


> Idk how that dremel question got attributed to me. I was the one that advocated hand tools!


Mismatched QUOTE tags. Sorry 'bout that. I've edited my post.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. That's actually two for the blue. I showed the pictures to a buddy from work and he liked the blue as well.



nckwvr said:


> Not often a fan of bright blue bezel inserts, but definitely blue on that one. Looks funky in a cool, professional, almost tactical, kind of way with that orange hand!


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

With Straps...


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Yep and hey, if you're gonna stick orange hands in it I'd say go ahead and add some more bright colours!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i agree with the blue, looks great


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Actually, I'm partial to the black. Although the blue isn't bad either.

“Try to learn something about everything and everything about something.” -- Thomas H. Huxley

Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

ukwatchchap said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a spare bezel retaining ring / anyone have one to sell me? One of them got all bent on removal and wont go back in no matter for many hours of frustration. cant seem to find a replacement anywhere, but maybe im searching wrong.


The retaining wire? I made one that works great from an old guitar string.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i agree with the blue, looks great


Yeah, blue and orange are very complimentary!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Aside from a Parnis bracelet stuck in China somewhere, this mod is done.


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Try stuffing some rodico in the second hand setter tip. Put the plunger back in the machine and stick the second hand onto it. A lot easier to position the watch underneath it this way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Top of the week bro.

follow my mods on instagram: Handavinci


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

8926OB
Dagaz Dial
Hands from Dragon Shroud (Fit without modification, lume good).
Insert from Helonatostraps.
3mm x 30mm single dome crystal from Esslinger.
De-branded and media blasted the case and band.
Pressure tested to 6 bar.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Parsedout said:


> Aside from a Parnis bracelet stuck in China somewhere, this mod is done.
> 
> View attachment 11406218
> 
> View attachment 11406210


i like it man


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> Aside from a Parnis bracelet stuck in China somewhere, this mod is done.
> 
> View attachment 11406098


Is that orange PO bezel insert the one from Alpha Watch or another? How much work did you have to do to make it fit?



joefri187 said:


> 8926OB
> 
> View attachment 11408410


What do you mean "media blasted" and how does one do that?

Thanks!


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

swank said:


> Is that orange PO bezel insert the one from Alpha Watch or another? How much work did you have to do to make it fit?
> Thanks!


It's from eBay 37.5mm outside diameter. Needed to take .5-1mm or so off the circumference. I actually didn't take enough as you can see in a few spots it doesn't sit all the way into the channel. I'll be tweaking it tonight to fit better.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

swank said:


> Is that orange PO bezel insert the one from Alpha Watch or another? How much work did you have to do to make it fit?
> 
> What do you mean "media blasted" and how does one do that?
> 
> Thanks!


It's like sandblasting. You need an air compressor and sand blasting gun and some media. Glass or another media. A cabinet is a definite advantage but not a must.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

Fantastic polishing work on this mate. Parsedout *


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

Parsedout said:


> Aside from a Parnis bracelet stuck in China somewhere, this mod is done.
> 
> View attachment 11406114
> 
> View attachment 11406106


I take it u used sandpaper and then a buffing wheel? If so what grit did u take it up to?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

ukwatchchap said:


> I take it u used sandpaper and then a buffing wheel? If so what grit did u take it up to?


Jewellers files -> 120 -> 220 -> 320 -> 600 -> 800 -> 1000 -> 1500 -> polishing wheel with mothers mag polish


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> 8926OB
> Dagaz Dial
> Hands from Dragon Shroud (Fit without modification, lume good).
> Insert from Helonatostraps.
> ...


does the pressure tested comment mean you have a 6 bar tester? What kind if I may ask? Have you ever had any problems with any of your watches that tested at this pressure? I'm interested in getting one, but depending on who you listen to, you really need 10 bar for general water usage. I think that's probably high, but wanted to get your thoughts.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

What do you mean "media blasted" and how does one do that?

Thanks![/QUOTE]

I used one of these with some Aluminum Oxide media:
21 Oz. Hopper Gravity Feed Spot Blaster Gun


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> does the pressure tested comment mean you have a 6 bar tester? What kind if I may ask? Have you ever had any problems with any of your watches that tested at this pressure? I'm interested in getting one, but depending on who you listen to, you really need 10 bar for general water usage. I think that's probably high, but wanted to get your thoughts.


I built one of the pressure test chambers that was discussed a couple of months ago on this thread. I think I spent about $40 for everything. I ran it up to about 90 PSI which is just over 6 BAR. The chamber is supposedly able to handle a working pressure of 125 PSI (8.6 BAR), but I just didn't feel it necessary to go any further. This was the first watch I ran in it.


----------



## pistolgrippoet (Apr 6, 2017)

This thread has been so insporational to me. Just finished my 8926OB mod. Can't wait to share!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

pistolgrippoet said:


> This thread has been so insporational to me. Just finished my 8926OB mod. Can't wait to share!


----------



## pistolgrippoet (Apr 6, 2017)

Inspirational**

I thought I'd share my final product! Dagaz Dial and snowflake hour+min hands, red Milgauss style seconds hand from Yobokies, 16610 bezel insert from eBay. The "16610" insert did not fit into my bezel and had to be grinded down a hair. It's a very simple mod but I'm in love and excited for the next project!


----------



## pistolgrippoet (Apr 6, 2017)

Sorry, had to increase my post count first haha


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> 8926OB
> Dagaz Dial
> Hands from Dragon Shroud (Fit without modification, lume good).
> Insert from Helonatostraps.
> ...


Love the mod, but question about the bezel insert. on the number 10, it looks a bit misprinted, but the SAME misprint mark is showing on their e-bay auction for this insert. Is there some odd lore behind that printing? or maybe you got the actual photo sample?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> I built one of the pressure test chambers that was discussed a couple of months ago on this thread. I think I spent about $40 for everything. I ran it up to about 90 PSI which is just over 6 BAR. The chamber is supposedly able to handle a working pressure of 125 PSI (8.6 BAR), but I just didn't feel it necessary to go any further. This was the first watch I ran in it.


Yeah, I need to find that post.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Love the mod, but question about the bezel insert. on the number 10, it looks a bit misprinted, but the SAME misprint mark is showing on their e-bay auction for this insert. Is there some odd lore behind that printing? or maybe you got the actual photo sample?


I thought the same thing BRad, however I bought this insert and didn't have the misprint.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Love the mod, but question about the bezel insert. on the number 10, it looks a bit misprinted, but the SAME misprint mark is showing on their e-bay auction for this insert. Is there some odd lore behind that printing? or maybe you got the actual photo sample?


Yea, it's there... Actually never noticed it until you pointed it out... Purchased mine straight from their website....


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Yea, it's there... Actually never noticed it until you pointed it out...


Sorry. 
I only noticed it because it is the exact same as the E bay image

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

joefri187 said:


> 8926OB
> Dagaz Dial
> Hands from Dragon Shroud (Fit without modification, lume good).
> Insert from Helonatostraps.
> ...


That's one of the best mods I've seen. Great work.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

120 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. I could totally see that dial and hands my Sharkey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Just started my first mod. No specific look in mind. Originally I was looking for a no date dial but couldn't find one I liked. I have a seventies dial and Mercedes hands on the way from Dagaz. It will look a lot like a Tudor 79090 in its first iteration. 
So far I've removed the side logo, dial logo, dial wings, and second hand wings. Also threw together a quick case/movement holder from some scrap oak, dowel rod, bolt and wing nut. I may re-make it but it works well so far. 

















I also have a new bezel insert from Texas that I'm not sure will work but I'm going to try. Hoping to fade it to make it resemble a "ghost" bezel. Cheers everyone!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

RYNOC said:


> Just started my first mod. No specific look in mind. Originally I was looking for a no date dial but couldn't find one I liked. I have a seventies dial and Mercedes hands on the way from Dagaz. It will look a lot like a Tudor 79090 in its first iteration.
> So far I've removed the side logo, dial logo, dial wings, and second hand wings. Also threw together a quick case/movement holder from some scrap oak, dowel rod, bolt and wing nut. I may re-make it but it works well so far.
> 
> 
> ...


I love the oak case holder. One suggestion is to glue dowels parallel to the bolt in one block, with slightly oversized holes for them to slide through in the other block. It'll keep it more square as you tighten it down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

vmarks said:


> I love the oak case holder. One suggestion is to glue dowels parallel to the bolt in one block, with slightly oversized holes for them to slide through in the other block. It'll keep it more square as you tighten it down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! If I do make a second version I think I will do that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tivo17 (Apr 9, 2017)

RYNOC said:


> Just started my first mod. No specific look in mind. Originally I was looking for a no date dial but couldn't find one I liked. I have a seventies dial and Mercedes hands on the way from Dagaz. It will look a lot like a Tudor 79090 in its first iteration.
> So far I've removed the side logo, dial logo, dial wings, and second hand wings. Also threw together a quick case/movement holder from some scrap oak, dowel rod, bolt and wing nut. I may re-make it but it works well so far.
> 
> 
> ...


How did you remove the branding from the dial? Can I see a picture of the dial? I was going to order a whole new dial and hands but I actually like this much better until I can find a dial and hands I really like or get something custom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

tivo17 said:


> How did you remove the branding from the dial? Can I see a picture of the dial? I was going to order a whole new dial and hands but I actually like this much better until I can find a dial and hands I really like or get something custom.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The invicta and wings lift right off the dial. They are mounted by tiny feet, instead of glue.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

jetcash said:


> The invicta and wings lift right off the dial. They are mounted by tiny feet, instead of glue.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


there will be pinholes where the logo and text were

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tivo17 (Apr 9, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> there will be pinholes where the logo and text were
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Any idea on how to fill them in or a technique/tutorial to print one to put in its place?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

tivo17 said:


> Any idea on how to fill them in or a technique/tutorial to print one to put in its place?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The holes aren't terribly noticeable actually. I used one like that for me the while I tried to decide on which one I wanted.

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

tivo17 said:


> Any idea on how to fill them in or a technique/tutorial to print one to put in its place?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

tivo17 said:


> How did you remove the branding from the dial? Can I see a picture of the dial? I was going to order a whole new dial and hands but I actually like this much better until I can find a dial and hands I really like or get something custom.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't do any thing fancy. I used an exact knife and carefully pried up the invicta letters. They came up very easy without any marks on the dial just two small holes. The wings were another story they were not easy to pry up and left a decent mark underneath. I used a tiny bit of black paint to cover it and it is only noticeable in the right light if your looking. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tivo17 (Apr 9, 2017)

jetcash said:


> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Thank you! That gives me a much better idea of what I will be working with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

tivo17 said:


> Thank you! That gives me a much better idea of what I will be working with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No worries! I had best luck lifting an edge with a plastic drinking straw and flicking off the wings.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a two-tone Invicta, Amazon has it on sale today for $52
https://smile.amazon.com/Invicta-Collection-Two-Tone-Stainless-Automatic/dp/B000EIA0LW/


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> I built one of the pressure test chambers that was discussed a couple of months ago on this thread. I think I spent about $40 for everything. I ran it up to about 90 PSI which is just over 6 BAR. The chamber is supposedly able to handle a working pressure of 125 PSI (8.6 BAR), but I just didn't feel it necessary to go any further. This was the first watch I ran in it.





idvsego said:


> Yeah, I need to find that post.


You don't mean this one, do you?

Let's see those Invicta 8926 mods! - Page 523


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jisham said:


> You don't mean this one, do you?
> 
> Let's see those Invicta 8926 mods! - Page 523


thats the one! thanks!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I do not suggest to pry the logo from dial face. Use a needle and push from back, they come off a little bit and then you can pry it off easly witbout touching the dial face. 

You can color print your logo with a high dpi printer on a color print paper. Then use some clear coat(krylon is nice) to protect it from fading. Finally you can carefully stick it in place using not too fast curing glue, with wery stable hands and laser positioning sharp eyes


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

Dagaz mod watch. invicta 8926ob. Submariner.


----------



## tivo17 (Apr 9, 2017)

Great advice! Not sure if I will mod right away but I have saved all these notes for when I do.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

ccpeabody said:


> Finally got all the parts to put a couple of these together this evening.
> 
> Forgiving the terrible cell phone pictures... which bezel insert do you think best suits.
> 
> ...


I think the red is a beauty, black is quite Ok, and blue does not match as all.

Btw, where can I buy such inserts?


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

I'm not a nato guy but the watch really looks well balanced in this photo... very nice job! That's a great looking watch!



Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> Dagaz mod watch. invicta 8926ob. Submariner.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Picked up a leather strap for it last week and think it makes all the difference. I didn't think I would ever wear a watch with a red bezel insert but it's been my daily wear for a week now and I really like it. The ETA 2824-2 I put inside doesn't hurt either running about +1s per day 









The inserts came with the case as a kit.

Cheers!



v1triol said:


> I think the red is a beauty, black is quite Ok, and blue does not match as all.
> 
> Btw, where can I buy such inserts?


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Got my new dial and hands from Dagaz and installed them tonight. Not entirely pleased with alignment so I may try to improve that later but it is supposed to be my beater so I will see if it bothers me enough. Went fairly well for my first try at this with no special tools. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

RYNOC said:


> Got my new dial and hands from Dagaz and installed them tonight. Not entirely pleased with alignment so I may try to improve that later but it is supposed to be my beater so I will see if it bothers me enough. Went fairly well for my first try at this with no special tools.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice and nice work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

ccpeabody said:


> Picked up a leather strap for it last week and think it makes all the difference. I didn't think I would ever wear a watch with a red bezel insert but it's been my daily wear for a week now and I really like it. The ETA 2824-2 I put inside doesn't hurt either running about +1s per day
> 
> The inserts came with the case as a kit.
> 
> Cheers!


I couldn't find it in your original post, is this the Corgeut case? 22mm lugs?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I just finished putting this one together today.









It's a straight up homage to the Rolex 14060. I'm not sure if Iike it or my 16610 homage better, but now I have one of each so I don't have to choose.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Small change to my Yachtmiser, swapped out the bezel insert.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Small change to my Yachtmiser, swapped out the bezel insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that dial sunburst? or just a effect?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> is that dial sunburst? or just a effect?


Just a photo nuance. It's the dagaz navy blue 70's dial. Solid blue, sometimes it's super dark, so you get different effects with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> Small change to my Yachtmiser, swapped out the bezel insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seconds hand source?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Seconds hand source?


Clipped the wings off the regular invicta seconds hand. Id really like to replace it with a slightly larger one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Check your PM's.



saturnine said:


> I couldn't find it in your original post, is this the Corgeut case? 22mm lugs?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> Clipped the wings off the regular invicta seconds hand. Id really like to replace it with a slightly larger one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Still looking for a gilt one.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Nice. Still looking for a gilt one.


Ofrei .com has loads of hands. Ordering can be a hassle, but the prices are great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

BRad704 said:


> Ofrei .com has loads of hands. Ordering can be a hassle, but the prices are great


I've found the hour/minutes I want, but don't believe I've located a gilt seconds with a small ball close to the tip.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

And I wonder about clipping the wings...

If I have my story straight, I think Paolo over at A-13A had a heck of a time designing his new watch using certain hands because they had to be perfectly balanced. The longer the hands were, the bigger the counterweight etc. After reading about that, I started wondering if we are doing our mods any favours by clipping the wings off. Assuming they are properly engineered, the wings may be a required counterbalance and perhaps clipping them might cause damage down the road?

Just my mind rambling...



BRad704 said:


> Ofrei .com has loads of hands. Ordering can be a hassle, but the prices are great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

ccpeabody said:


> And I wonder about clipping the wings...
> 
> If I have my story straight, I think Paolo over at A-13A had a heck of a time designing his new watch using certain hands because they had to be perfectly balanced. The longer the hands were, the bigger the counterweight etc. After reading about that, I started wondering if we are doing our mods any favours by clipping the wings off. Assuming they are properly engineered, the wings may be a required counterbalance and perhaps clipping them might cause damage down the road?
> 
> Just my mind rambling...


Oddly I noticed that some of the 8926s listed at Amazon now are sans wings.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a question - if one were to make their own dial, assuming one had the software & know-how to do this, is the word "Submariner" a trademark?


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

Anybody know anything about the 17039? It looks like the same watch as the 8926A besides the indices at 6 and 9. I ordered one from Amazon warehouse, and I'm wondering if everything else is the same.

Any advice on removing the scalloped bezel? I've seen a couple different methods. Also did you change the crystal or just remove the cyclops? Is it a 30MM? Thanks in advance guys. 


Parsedout said:


> View attachment 11501114


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Dups said:


> Anybody know anything about the 17039? It looks like the same watch as the 8926A besides the indices at 6 and 9. I ordered one from Amazon warehouse, and I'm wondering if everything else is the same.
> 
> Any advice on removing the scalloped bezel? I've seen a couple different methods. Also did you change the crystal or just remove the cyclops? Is it a 30MM? Thanks in advance guys.


I know nothing of the 17039. As for removing the scalloped bezel, my procedure is up a few pages. I swapped out the crystal for a single dome mineral and mine is 29.5mm, which is a shame because I have a beautiful brand new 30mm sapphire sitting in my watch parts box.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I have a question - if one were to make their own dial, assuming one had the software & know-how to do this, is the word "Submariner" a trademark?


yes

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> Small change to my Yachtmiser, swapped out the bezel insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tudor 79190 says hello! Nice going!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

saturnine said:


> I have a question - if one were to make their own dial, assuming one had the software & know-how to do this, is the word "Submariner" a trademark?


Yobokies uses the word "Submarine" instead.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> yes
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk





joefri187 said:


> Yobokies uses the word "Submarine" instead.


Thank you. Seems I will need to get creative. Then see if someone with the knowledge would be willing to make it.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

"Submarinor"?
"[email protected]£!n0£"?

Just left the watch shop and he gauranteed he could get it (the radiant dial Caravelle) running for under $300 Max, depending on what's wrong. I'm just not ready to spend that kinda scratch on a watch like this yet. I'll poke around myself and order a whole new movement if I have to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

My finished mod, will prob be the last one unless one comes up cheap on the bay. As I've bought an skx I'm waiting on parts for atm.

Dagaz dial & hands.
Ebay sub bezel insert.
Bracelet centrelinks brushed.
Invicta logo removed from case side + caseback and crown and then polished.


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

ignore the date changing it does function 100%. but starts changing @ 11 seen as once id got the hands on there was no way i was taking them back off .


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

Also theres no dust on the inside of the crystal, just picked it up to do a quick pic, should have really given it a wipe .


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

ukwatchchap said:


> ignore the date changing it does function 100%. but starts changing @ 11 seen as once id got the hands on there was no way i was taking them back off .


It looks good. All these seiko movements change the date over a couple of hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

rbesass said:


> It looks good. All these seiko movements change the date over a couple of hours.


Thankyou, i was gona do mercedes hands but when it came time to pull the trigger the sword hands just looked so nice. I'm happy with how it turned out.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks really great with the swords


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Djk949 said:


> Here's mine - I went for a cross between the Tudor 7928 and 7923. Used Slim-Bo hands from Ofrei and a dial from Ken. Awaiting my seconds hand. Logo has also been removed from side of case.


Thats a really nice looking watch you ended up with.

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

saturnine said:


> Thank you. Seems I will need to get creative. Then see if someone with the knowledge would be willing to make it.


How about "Mr Urbanise". Perfect name for a desk diver.

https://new.wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=submariner&t=500&a=n


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

ccpeabody said:


> And I wonder about clipping the wings...
> 
> If I have my story straight, I think Paolo over at A-13A had a heck of a time designing his new watch using certain hands because they had to be perfectly balanced. The longer the hands were, the bigger the counterweight etc. After reading about that, I started wondering if we are doing our mods any favours by clipping the wings off. Assuming they are properly engineered, the wings may be a required counterbalance and perhaps clipping them might cause damage down the road?


The A-13A is quartz, which has much less torque than a mechanical movement.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

For official record, the Parnis 20mm bracelet fits this thing like a glove. The end link fitment is perfection. The links are well done with screws that actually come out without stripping (*cough* Deep Blue). The clasp looks nice and I like the flip lock design and yes it does have micro adjustment done from the inside of the clasp. Only complaint is the clasp end that levers up doesn't stay down all the way so a decent catch on your pants while walking could drop it to the ground. I have some replacement 16mm width Parnis clasps with a double flip lock en route, you can even get the one with the glide lock micro adjustment. Anyway, best $35 bracelet ever, even much better than the Strapcode super oyster I tried for my SKX.

Not paid or affiliated with seller, just figured I'd give some reference links.

Parnis Sterile 20mm 316L Solid stainless steel bracelet fit 42mm mens watch P210 | eBay

Search "16 X 9mm Watchbands Buckle Silver Polished Brushed" on a**express for the clasp.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks, I will have to try that one out.


----------



## yaknow (Mar 16, 2017)

ukwatchchap said:


> My finished mod, will prob be the last one unless one comes up cheap on the bay. As I've bought an skx I'm waiting on parts for atm.
> 
> Dagaz dial & hands.
> Ebay sub bezel insert.
> ...


very nice


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

svorkoetter said:


> How about "Mr Urbanise". Perfect name for a desk diver.
> 
> https://new.wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=submariner&t=500&a=n


Manure Ribs it is!

Actually, Umbra Siren has a bit of an MI6 ring to it.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

8926 sapphire crystal Yobokies hands and dial. Blue insert. Black cerakote. 
A creation for a customer. I think it turned out pretty good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

rbesass said:


> 8926 sapphire crystal Yobokies hands and dial. Blue insert. Black cerakote.
> A creation for a customer. I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All of your watches turn out great!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

rbesass said:


> 8926 sapphire crystal Yobokies hands and dial. Blue insert. Black cerakote.
> A creation for a customer. I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats a damn good lookin piece sir!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> 8926 sapphire crystal Yobokies hands and dial. Blue insert. Black cerakote.
> A creation for a customer. I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work as always Randy!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> saturnine said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question - if one were to make their own dial, assuming one had the software & know-how to do this, is the word "Submariner" a trademark?
> ...


Then I can only assume "Aqua Terra" & "Aquanaut" are as well, though I've not seen them on a dial?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Then I can only assume "Aqua Terra" & "Aquanaut" are as well, though I've not seen them on a dial?


yep.

If you're interested in looking at others, you can try here.
https://trademarks.justia.com/


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

saturnine said:


> Manure Ribs it is!
> 
> Actually, Umbra Siren has a bit of an MI6 ring to it.


Bra resin. Um...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

Parsedout said:


> For official record, the Parnis 20mm bracelet fits this thing like a glove. The end link fitment is perfection. The links are well done with screws that actually come out without stripping (*cough* Deep Blue). The clasp looks nice and I like the flip lock design and yes it does have micro adjustment done from the inside of the clasp. Only complaint is the clasp end that levers up doesn't stay down all the way so a decent catch on your pants while walking could drop it to the ground. I have some replacement 16mm width Parnis clasps with a double flip lock en route, you can even get the one with the glide lock micro adjustment. Anyway, best $35 bracelet ever, even much better than the Strapcode super oyster I tried for my SKX.
> 
> Not paid or affiliated with seller, just figured I'd give some reference links.
> 
> ...


Is that the correct size for this bracelet? i was under the impression it doesnt really taper all that much, so i would have thought it would have ATLEAST been 18mm? Not knocking just curious cus i fancy the double lock clasp also.


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

unless i've completely got the wrong end of the stick measurements wise, which isnt all that hard when your dealing with chinese sellers lol.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Parsedout said:


> Search "16 X 9mm Watchbands Buckle Silver Polished Brushed" on a**express for the clasp.


Are those clasps signed or sterile? They appear to be sogned on the webpage


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

ukwatchchap said:


> Is that the correct size for this bracelet? i was under the impression it doesnt really taper all that much, so i would have thought it would have ATLEAST been 18mm? Not knocking just curious cus i fancy the double lock clasp also.


Yes they taper quite a bit, if I'm not mistaken the same as the Rolex.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Are those clasps signed or sterile? They appear to be sogned on the webpage


They looked sterile to me.

Edit, I see what you see now. I guess I'll find out when they show up.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

ukwatchchap said:


> Is that the correct size for this bracelet? i was under the impression it doesnt really taper all that much, so i would have thought it would have ATLEAST been 18mm? Not knocking just curious cus i fancy the double lock clasp also.


Quick shot of the taper. 20mm down to 16mm isn't really all that extreme but it definitely has a look.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

Something like this today. 
De-branded, dagaz dial&hands, bezel insert from bay(bit grinding needed to fit) and strap from strapcode.
Still need to replace this stock crystal to sapphire.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice work! Definitely not cookie-cutter. Brilliant photos, too.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Parsedout said:


> Quick shot of the taper. 20mm down to 16mm isn't really all that extreme but it definitely has a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. How do you like it? Have more pictures?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> Very cool. How do you like it? Have more pictures?


I really like it aside from the clasp, which isn't terrible just not very secure. I can take more pics of you like, let me know what you're interested in seeing.


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

Parsedout said:


> They looked sterile to me.
> 
> Edit, I see what you see now. I guess I'll find out when they show up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


There are options for both sterile and 'with logo xD' on most of the listings and im sure if u messaged them theyd sort you a sterile one out. One bonus ive always found with buying from china is most things fly with them if you just ask.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

ukwatchchap said:


> There are options for both sterile and 'with logo xD' on most of the listings and im sure if u messaged them theyd sort you a sterile one out. One bonus ive always found with buying from china is most things fly with them if you just ask.


Very true, mine already shipped so it'll be what it is. If they have a crown on them, I'll just grind it off.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Parsedout said:


> I really like it aside from the clasp, which isn't terrible just not very secure. I can take more pics of you like, let me know what you're interested in seeing.


Cheers. Some wrist shots that show the solid end links well? Just curious how it changes the overall look of the watch.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

nckwvr said:


> Very cool. How do you like it? Have more pictures?


FWIW... The Legend dive watches also have a 20-16 taper bracelet and the taper makes it VERY comfortable to me. Substantial visuals from the top, and less metal to bunch up under your wrist.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> Cheers. Some wrist shots that show the solid end links well? Just curious how it changes the overall look of the watch.


Not wearing it today, but here's everything I have on hand.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

An 8926ob mod from a little while ago.
Dial and hands from Yobokies and crystal from Eslinger


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

olavii said:


> Something like this today.
> De-branded, dagaz dial&hands, bezel insert from bay(bit grinding needed to fit) and strap from strapcode.
> Still need to replace this stock crystal to sapphire.
> 
> ...


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

Here you go fella, some shots of the SEL. (ive brushed the centre links already)


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Not done yet but happy with it so far. 








So far all branding except crown logo removed, I don't mind and actually kind of like it, with Dagaz dial and hands. I'd like to get a solid sterile case back and possibly a domed acrylic crystal with sterile dateless dial in the future bit for now I'm happy.

Any suggestions for a solid case back that fits and is not to tight for the rotor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

It's been said that raffles has a caseback that fits.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

RYNOC said:


> Not done yet but happy with it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two with the Raffles casebacks. Work perfectly.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I have two with the Raffles casebacks. Work perfectly.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Ditto. The Raffles sterile casebacks fit great. It's like they were made the the Invicta case.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Ditto. The Raffles sterile casebacks fit great. It's like they were made the the Invicta case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The mil sub case back or the regular submariner case back? Thanks guys!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Either work


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

redzebra said:


> An 8926ob mod from a little while ago.
> Dial and hands from Yobokies and crystal from Eslinger
> 
> View attachment 11570586


Could I ask the ordering information, model etc. for the crystal from Eslinger?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> Could I ask the ordering information, model etc. for the crystal from Eslinger?


As far as I remember it was this one:
2.50 mm Thick Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Watch Crystal

The important thing here is to measure the crystal that came on your watch before you order. Some of the guys on the thread have mentioned that they had 29.5mm and some 30mm so there seems to be a variation in what Invicta used.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Jtragic said:


> yep.
> 
> If you're interested in looking at others, you can try here.
> https://trademarks.justia.com/


Thank you for the link. Also a note, the trademark has to be in a related product or field. For example you can call your watch *good and gritty* even if their is a sandpaper or kitty litter called that, as long as you are careful to not use the same logos or anything that might confuse your product with the kitty litter. Specifically:

_The issue is not whether the respective marks themselves, or the goods or services offered under the marks, are likely to be confused but, rather, whether there is a likelihood of confusion as to the source or sponsorship of the goods or services because of the marks used thereon. _TMEP 1207.01: Likelihood of Confusion, Oct. 2015 Ed. (BitLaw)


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

redzebra said:


> As far as I remember it was this one:
> 2.50 mm Thick Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Watch Crystal
> 
> The important thing here is to measure the crystal that came on your watch before you order. Some of the guys on the thread have mentioned that they had 29.5mm and some 30mm so there seems to be a variation in what Invicta used.


I assume the crystal has a little bevel to it. Do you measure at the bottom base or at the top of the bevel?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> I assume the crystal has a little bevel to it. Do you measure at the bottom base or at the top of the bevel?


That is the crystal I bought. There isn't really a bevel to the invicta stock crystal, except for the very top edge. The sides are pretty straight.

But yes, my 8926 is 29.5mm and my 8926ob is 30mm, so you have to measure.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> I assume the crystal has a little bevel to it. Do you measure at the bottom base or at the top of the bevel?


I just checked 2 Invicta crystals that I took out and replaced and both their sides go straight up without a bevel so no issue measuring.
The Esslinger crystals are the same (straight up sides) except they have a dome. When you go to the link I posted choose the image option on the right hand side under the large image and a new image will pop up...you will see what I was meant.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I would do so many more invicta mods if there were more bezel insert options. Somebody tell somebody to make some other styles. I could use some 12 hours, some different fonts and marking patterns, etc. It is the only thing keeping these from being my favorite mod platform.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> I would do so many more invicta mods if there were more bezel insert options. Somebody tell somebody to make some other styles. I could use some 12 hours, some different fonts and marking patterns, etc. It is the only thing keeping these from being my favorite mod platform.


i agree with this! i think theres ahuge market for bezels this size


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i agree with this! i think theres ahuge market for bezels this size


We should approach William at Tiger Concepts. He has done a few special bezel inserts that fit the 8926 from time to time, such as the Milsub and the red and silver triangle versions of the black no hashmarks 12 to 3 bezel inserts. Maybe he would be interested in doing some others.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > i agree with this! i think theres ahuge market for bezels this size
> ...


Id love a 12 hour bezel, and some ceramic bezel options. I know theres some yachty style bezels out there, just havent ordered any to fit em


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Id love a 12 hour bezel, and some ceramic bezel options. I know theres some yachty style bezels out there, just havent ordered any to fit em


12 hour is what I really want. There is a serious lack of 12 hour bezels for mods in general. And a countdown.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Finally with a metal/rubber strap:


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Can't get enough!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Are those clasps signed or sterile? They appear to be sogned on the webpage





ukwatchchap said:


> unless i've completely got the wrong end of the stick measurements wise, which isnt all that hard when your dealing with chinese sellers lol.





nckwvr said:


> Very cool. How do you like it? Have more pictures?


Clasp finally showed up, unfortunately it did have a crown on it. A few minutes with the dremel and sandpaper brought me to to this. A slight mark where the logo was drilled through the fold over, but otherwise totally worth the $12.









compared to this, which sucked.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Figured I'd post this old mod again since it was out for a photo shoot on another thread


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

Falco 67 said:


> Finally with a metal/rubber strap:
> 
> View attachment 11636418


Falco,

That's awesome! Willing to share source for the strap?


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

hsr65 said:


> Falco,
> 
> That's awesome! Willing to share source for the strap?


Thank you.
I buy it on ebay from "1988show".


----------



## hsr65 (Mar 7, 2013)

Falco 67 said:


> Thank you.
> I buy it on ebay from "1988show".


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Ronnt (May 3, 2017)

8926obv2 Mod other Brazelet and Insert,Cyclops removed






Rolex Brazelet with Solid endlings from Ebay


----------



## kore (Jun 18, 2010)

Falco 67 said:


> Thank you.
> I buy it on ebay from "1988show".


Does the curve end link have stainless steel inside or just rubber?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

And no, it did not fit. I thought all the 6r15/4r35/nh35/7s26 dials were all interchangeable as long as the crown is positioned the same. They were not. The SARB dial is much bigger and the dial feet are not placed on the same position. 

But i taped a 28.5mm dial on the backside of the Alpinist dial, a LOT of tape on the frontside and used a 2mm toothpick to hold it. I spend about 2.5 hours filing the dial to the correct size. Never again please, it was nervewrecking haha! Used dial dots to secure the dial. The end result is certainly something different.

Also removed the logo from the side and installed a Monster dd sapphire without AR.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Handavinci - such dedication. I'm glad it turned out well.


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

jzoo said:


> Handavinci - such dedication. I'm glad it turned out well.


Thanks man!


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

Question about the Parnis bracelets with SEL: how do they compare in quality to Strapcode oyster bracelets? I'm considering getting a straight end Strapcode bracelet but having similar quality with curved SEL would be preferable.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

taramji said:


> Question about the Parnis bracelets with SEL: how do they compare in quality to Strapcode oyster bracelets? I'm considering getting a straight end Strapcode bracelet but having similar quality with curved SEL would be preferable.


According to Parsedout:


Parsedout said:


> For official record, the Parnis 20mm bracelet ... best $35 bracelet ever, even much better than the Strapcode super oyster I tried for my SKX.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=40879634


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

saturnine said:


> According to Parsedout:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=40879634


Thank you!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

kore said:


> Does the curve end link have stainless steel inside or just rubber?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


Just rubber!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Experiments with Tamiya paint on the ceramic bezel of my "Invicta-Tudor" ...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I am reaching out to some of the people that manufacture parts for seikos to see if anyone would be willing to do some bezel inserts for the 8926. I have one that has said he would look into it if I give him a style. Would be a run of maybe 50. What do you guys want to see? 12 hour? Countdown? A particular color? Personally, I would be cool with either a countdown or 12 hour in black or a dark green dive style bezel. I don't know that we need 50 commitments but if we do a strong showing it would increase out odds of future options. I don't want to commit anyone by throwing out the name but he makes a good product for the seiko. I have purchased more than one item from him. Let me know what you are interested in. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I am reaching out to some of the people that manufacture parts for seikos to see if anyone would be willing to do some bezel inserts for the 8926. I have one that has said he would look into it if I give him a style. Would be a run of maybe 50. What do you guys want to see? 12 hour? Countdown? A particular color? Personally, I would be cool with either a countdown or 12 hour in black or a dark green dive style bezel. I don't know that we need 50 commitments but if we do a strong showing it would increase out odds of future options. I don't want to commit anyone by throwing out the name but he makes a good product for the seiko. I have purchased more than one item from him. Let me know what you are interested in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I like the idea of 12 hour. And count down. But 12 hour if there can only be 1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Thanks, not the answer I anticipated. No idea why it worked out that way, sorry.


Which tiger case do those bezels go in? Trying to see what model to ask him to use as a reference for a custom run. Fingers crossed

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I am reaching out to some of the people that manufacture parts for seikos to see if anyone would be willing to do some bezel inserts for the 8926. I have one that has said he would look into it if I give him a style. Would be a run of maybe 50. What do you guys want to see? 12 hour? Countdown? A particular color? Personally, I would be cool with either a countdown or 12 hour in black or a dark green dive style bezel. I don't know that we need 50 commitments but if we do a strong showing it would increase out odds of future options. I don't want to commit anyone by throwing out the name but he makes a good product for the seiko. I have purchased more than one item from him. Let me know what you are interested in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


12 hour would be great. Also a planet ocean-style would be awesome or anything with much less visually prominent numbers. Most inserts have too much going on and distract the eye from the hands and dial. I'd love more minimal options, of which the PO is one and the 12-hour probably is too.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Amazon has the 8926OB for $57 if anyone is looking for another watch to mod.


 ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> Amazon has the 8926OB for $57 if anyone is looking for another watch to mod.
> 
> ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!


I dont need another but....


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I dont need another but....


Just got one, seems they are limited to one per person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

3 camels has the 8926OB on Amazon at $57.17, cheapest it has been since mid-December: http://amzn.to/2pZIEry

( Sorry, for some reason I did not see the others before posting - must have had the browser open to the thread for a while )


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Which tiger case do those bezels go in? Trying to see what model to ask him to use as a reference for a custom run. Fingers crossed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


In my experience, the bezel inserts for the TC 16800 style case fit the Invicta 8926OB perfectly. I have purchased several from him, such as a non-indexed red triangle and the fully indexed Milsub style, and they all fit very nicely.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> In my experience, the bezel inserts for the TC 16800 style case fit the Invicta 8926OB perfectly. I have purchased several from him, such as a non-indexed red triangle and the fully indexed Milsub style, and they all fit very nicely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


it looks like he has those isnerts listed as same for 5508 and 16800. He said he might be able to do a run for his 16800 case. I will confirm that they are the same bezel.

http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> I just had to take a few more shots of my newly "patinaized" BSH Milsub Homage out in the sun today.
> 
> "Try to learn something about everything and everything about something." -- Thomas H. Huxley
> 
> Follow me on Instagram - @lifetrekker_


Those hands were coffee stained? They look far more even than all the other examples I've seen. Well done.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Those hands were coffee stained? They look far more even than all the other examples I've seen. Well done.


Yes they are, and Thanks! I was really pleased with how that watch turned out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

I just snagged one from Amazon. $61 with tax. Better than I paid for my first one as a store return on eBay. Aaaaaaand the mods continue, off to Dagaz I go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm very new to modding and have been immersed in this and the sub homage post for days. I e just ordered a couple of 8926OB's and some parts from several of the sources y'all have cited. I'm eager to get started in this new hobby. I need a relaxing one for a change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> In my experience, the bezel inserts for the TC 16800 style case fit the Invicta 8926OB perfectly. I have purchased several from him, such as a non-indexed red triangle and the fully indexed Milsub style, and they all fit very nicely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes...that has also been my experience.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

swank said:


> Amazon has the 8926OB for $57 if anyone is looking for another watch to mod.
> 
> ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!  ;-) b-) :-!


Oh damn! I need another 8926OB like I need a leather strap for my dive watch. So why did I just order one? Because Because.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

If anyone is interested in one of these bezels for the invicta, please PM me. Would be about $15 each. I dont know if that is shipped or not but that would be negligible cost. If I get a firm commitment I will forward the and post here as well. I am in for one of each.

Black 12 Hour








Black countdown


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

My James Bond-Dr. No, Rolex 6538 homage.

8926
Case debranded and crown guards removed.
Softened the edges and finished with 1000 grit for a more worn look.
Tiger Dial (Slight aging with coffee) No success with baking. Almost ruined the dial.
Hands from The Bay (Slight aging with coffee)
Tiger 7mm Crown, case drilled and tapped
Tiger Bezel Insert
Stella WRA 29.6mm crystal fitted with gasket
Strap from Cheapestnatostraps.
Tested to 4 Bar


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

idvsego said:


> If anyone is interested in one of these bezels for the invicta, please PM me. Would be about $15 each. I dont know if that is shipped or not but that would be negligible cost. If I get a firm commitment I will forward the and post here as well. I am in for one of each.
> 
> Black 12 Hour
> Black countdown
> ...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> I am reaching out to some of the people that manufacture parts for seikos to see if anyone would be willing to do some bezel inserts for the 8926. I have one that has said he would look into it if I give him a style. Would be a run of maybe 50. What do you guys want to see? 12 hour? Countdown? A particular color? Personally, I would be cool with either a countdown or 12 hour in black or a dark green dive style bezel. I don't know that we need 50 commitments but if we do a strong showing it would increase out odds of future options. I don't want to commit anyone by throwing out the name but he makes a good product for the seiko. I have purchased more than one item from him. Let me know what you are interested in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Put me down for a 12 hour bezel insert as well


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

So William from Tiger Concept seems to be pretty interested. I am encouraged by that since there are several reports of his being drop in fits. He gave me a timeline of "min two months" so I have a date set on my calendar to follow up with him in about a month. He isnt requiring a presale but I still have everybody's requests noted in a spreadsheet and will share it with him as we get closer. It might help him gauge the first production batch so we all get one if we want it. And who knows, more demand might equate faster production time.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> My James Bond-Dr. No, Rolex 6538 homage.
> 
> 8926
> Case debranded and crown guards removed.
> ...


Even went with a 18mm strap huh


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/302314172975?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## rockydbull (Jun 8, 2016)

idvsego said:


> If anyone is interested in one of these bezels for the invicta, please PM me. Would be about $15 each. I dont know if that is shipped or not but that would be negligible cost. If I get a firm commitment I will forward the and post here as well. I am in for one of each.
> 
> Black 12 Hour
> View attachment 11771954
> ...


Put_me_down_for_one_of_those_countdowns!


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Simple BSH mod with its new Parnis SEL bracelet (recommended above, somewhere). It went right on and the quality is great. The endlinks are a little short at the big end, though.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> Simple BSH mod with its new Parnis SEL bracelet (recommended above, somewhere). It went right on and the quality is great. The endlinks are a little short at the big end, though.


very nice green color on the insert. Where did you get that one? They are often much brighter and I want the darker more muted tone. Does your parnis have the ratcheting clasp? I keep meaning to pick one up but havent put the time into it yet.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

idvsego said:


> very nice green color on the insert. Where did you get that one? They are often much brighter and I want the darker more muted tone. Does your parnis have the ratcheting clasp? I keep meaning to pick one up but havent put the time into it yet.


It's just a random eBay insert. I think the green is about right. And the clasp is ratcheting. Nice for ~$32 (on eBay, too).


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> It's just a random eBay insert. I think the green is about right. And the clasp is ratcheting. Nice for ~$32 (on eBay, too).


Cool, thanks. Mind linking or PMing me the bracelet listing so I can check out the seller?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Not at all.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Even went with a 18mm strap huh


Nice catch! Yes...Trying to get as close to the original as possible. You really know your Bond watches!!!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

My $57 amazon pickup arrived today and immediately went in the vice for sanding during a mind numbing conference call. A few minutes under the dremel, then 400, then 1000. Thats about 20 minutes worth of work, including setup.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

^^^Mine came yesterday and I tested the timekeeping today before starting with the fun. 24 hrs later...6 seconds diff. Not too shabby!!!


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> invicta 8932ob (8926ob). FFF Fifty Five Fathoms. Gold mod. | eBay


Nice work. Is that the 2mm double dome mineral crystal from cousins?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> Nice catch! Yes...Trying to get as close to the original as possible. You really know your Bond watches!!!


i might or might not be a bit of a huge Bond fan......


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Swapped out the white cathedral/SNK809 mixed hand set with a set of Dagaz chrome cathedrals out of boredom. Kept the SNK809 seconds hand.

On a Cincystrapworks.com stealth seat belt NATO.

All case work by the Man himself RBESASS.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I want a mild sapphire dome for the 8926ob I just started. What's the recommendation these days? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I want a mild sapphire dome for the 8926ob I just started. What's the recommendation these days?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


If you are using an 8926OB with 30mm crystal use a crystal times seiko monster sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

The Gallic Diver

Before: White Cathedral Hour Hand & SNK809 Minute and Second hands























After: Chrome Cathedrals SNK809 Seconds Hand


----------



## bryn987 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a black 9307a I would love to convert into a white dial explorer style. How hard would it be?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

bryn987 said:


> I have a black 9307a I would love to convert into a white dial explorer style. How hard would it be?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Start by buying some junk watches and taking them apart, develop some techniques to protect the dial and hands as you work with them. You can set hands with a ball point pen refill, the cheap kind. You can protect the dial with any thin mylar, I use a plastic report presentation sleeve. You will need a handset remover, the $2.00 Chinese kind will work, also a Jaxa back remover, and some decent tweezers and screwdrivers. Mostly, just practice.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Oh damn! I need another 8926OB like I need a leather strap for my dive watch. So why did I just order one? Because Because.


So that means...

A leather strap for your dive watches is in your future.

It's a slippery slope flamingrabbit, and it looks like you're on it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> My James Bond-Dr. No, Rolex 6538 homage.
> 
> 8926
> Case debranded and crown guards removed.
> ...


Very nice work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Don Logan said:


> The Gallic Diver
> 
> Before: White Cathedral Hour Hand & SNK809 Minute and Second hands
> 
> ...


I definitely like it better with the chrome hands. I think it makes them pop and accent the dial much better.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> Nice work. Is that the 2mm double dome mineral crystal from cousins?


Thanks! Yes


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

idvsego said:


> My $57 amazon pickup arrived today and immediately went in the vice for sanding during a mind numbing conference call. A few minutes under the dremel, then 400, then 1000. Thats about 20 minutes worth of work, including setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's that your sock?

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

idvsego said:


> I want a mild sapphire dome for the 8926ob I just started. What's the recommendation these days?





rbesass said:


> If you are using an 8926OB with 30mm crystal use a crystal times seiko monster sapphire.


Great question and allow me to piggy back. Does anyone know what my options are if I want a RIDICULOUS dome for an 8926? Ideally with high clearance inside? High enough for a trit-tube hand set and post to clear?

I would love to know all my options Sapphire, acrylic, HI top, etc, etc.

Bonus points if anyone knows for certain if I can use any of said crystals on a Squale 20ATOMS.

I am up to something.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Don Logan said:


> Great question and allow me to piggy back. Does anyone know what my options are if I want a RIDICULOUS dome for an 8926? Ideally with high clearance inside? High enough for a trit-tube hand set and post to clear?
> 
> I would love to know all my options Sapphire, acrylic, HI top, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Got this one in a 30mm acrylic high dome. Plan to use it on my next 8926ob mod so I have no feed back to give you about it but take a look here:

https://www.tickintimeworldofwatcht...h-glasses-sizes-from-278mm---348mm-1462-p.asp


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Quick question...Which color Dagaz gilt dial do y'all use for your BB Red and Black homages? Gold or Rose Gold?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> Quick question...Which color Dagaz gilt dial do y'all use for your BB Red and Black homages? Gold or Rose Gold?


Rose gold for the BBRed, and gold for the BBBlack.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> Rose gold for the BBRed, and gold for the BBBlack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


:-!


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

Here's my Seamaster homage. I used a 17039 which I believe for modding purposes is the same as the 8926 scalloped bezel. I've seen a few on Amazon warehouse for cheap so another option for modders who want the scalloped bezel.

Dial is from Dagaz. Hands from Yobokies. Domed Crystal from esslinger. And watchassassin sailcloth strap

Also bonus pic of my FFF with new second hand.


----------



## rockydbull (Jun 8, 2016)

Dups said:


> Here's my Seamaster homage. I used a 17039 which I believe for modding purposes is the same as the 8926 scalloped bezel. I've seen a few on Amazon warehouse for cheap so another option for modders who want the scalloped bezel.
> 
> Dial is from Dagaz. Hands from Yobokies. Domed Crystal from esslinger. And watchassassin sailcloth strap
> 
> Also bonus pic of my FFF with new second hand.


I really like that 55 mod. I have a coke bezel on mine but am thinking of changing the stock dial to one of those dagaz white dials.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

This old BB mod has lived it's life on leather NATO's since it's inception. While I loved the way it looked off my wrist I never liked how it rode while wearing it. I guess I just prefer bracelets so it's now on a Parnis.


----------



## Umapius (Sep 6, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> My James Bond-Dr. No, Rolex 6538 homage.
> 
> 8926
> Case debranded and crown guards removed.
> ...


Amazing work! Bravo.
What is that bezel and where did you get it?
And about Tiger Concet, I cant find the dial you used and the crown on their website.
- And did the dial fit 8926 or you had it sanded down? And how about the crown?
Thank you!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Does anyone know of a blue or silver sunburst sterile Sub style dial? The only sub style ones ive found are branded, and ridiculously expensive.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> Rose gold for the BBRed, and gold for the BBBlack.


Bought this competed. It has a rose gold dial with gold hands. Didn't actually notice the difference for months after.


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

rockydbull said:


> I really like that 55 mod. I have a coke bezel on mine but am thinking of changing the stock dial to one of those dagaz white dials.


Thanks bud. I was messing around when I had both of mine taken apart and wanted to see how that would look. I think it would be pretty sharp.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Does anyone know of a blue or silver sunburst sterile Sub style dial? The only sub style ones ive found are branded, and ridiculously expensive.


try user ajuicet on the bay and look at his dials. not 100 % sub, sort of a sub/milgauss mashup, but they are sunburst.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockydbull (Jun 8, 2016)

Dups said:


> Thanks bud. I was messing around when I had both of mine taken apart and wanted to see how that would look. I think it would be pretty sharp.


That is too funny! That is one of the dials I was looking at and I am going to do black outline snowflake hands and a red trident second hand. Looks pretty cool, but I might want to look for a dial with black outline indices.


----------



## Umapius (Sep 6, 2016)

I happened to jump on the modding wagon and am so addictive to it.
My thanks to all the amazing guys here for their great guidance and info.
Here is my 1st try:
- Ref. Vintage Sub 5512
- I focus on reshaping the case: chamfered edge and pointed crown guards.
So in love with it!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Umapius said:


> I happened to jump on the modding wagon and am so addictive to it.
> My thanks to all the amazing guys here for their great guidance and info.
> Here is my 1st try:
> - Ref. Vintage Sub 5512
> ...


Nice work Umapius! Well done, especially for a first try!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a blue or silver sunburst sterile Sub style dial? The only sub style ones ive found are branded, and ridiculously expensive.
> ...


Thanks man, ill check em out


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Those crown guards are very nicely done. Would you mind sharing your crystal spec and source?



Umapius said:


> I happened to jump on the modding wagon and am so addictive to it.
> My thanks to all the amazing guys here for their great guidance and info.
> Here is my 1st try:
> - Ref. Vintage Sub 5512
> ...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

8926ob encore appearance...did this one a little while ago and I'm happy with the way it turned out


----------



## Umapius (Sep 6, 2016)

whitemb said:


> Those crown guards are very nicely done. Would you mind sharing your crystal spec and source?


Thank you, that's very encouraging!
The crystal is a generic Rolex one, Tropic 19 from Esslinger.


----------



## Umapius (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello,
How do you guys compare the quality of those dials from Tiger Concept vs. from Dagasz.
In terms of:
- finish and details
- lumes (colors, brightness...)
Especially those vintage gilt dials.
Thank you.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Umapius said:


> Thank you, that's very encouraging!
> The crystal is a generic Rolex one, Tropic 19 from Esslinger.


Spectacular job. Making me want to use that crystal on my three Invicta's...

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

redzebra said:


> 8926ob encore appearance...did this one a little while ago and I'm happy with the way it turned out
> 
> View attachment 11843522


I am about to put that combo in an SNZH55. Just ordered it yesterday. I was going to buy the real deal but was having second thoughts about if I would get tired of the unique dial. So this is a trial run of sorts.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

idvsego said:


> I am about to put that combo in an SNZH55. Just ordered it yesterday. I was going to buy the real deal but was having second thoughts about if I would get tired of the unique dial. So this is a trial run of sorts.


Not to worry, you'll like it and yes it is a unique look which is why I chose it. I think that if it goes into a rotation you will not get tired of it and you will welcome the change in the look from what you are wearing the rest of the time. Have fun with your mod and do show us what you come up with when you are finished. I know it's not an Invicta but I am sure the guys here would welcome a look at your work.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Umapius said:


> I happened to jump on the modding wagon and am so addictive to it.
> My thanks to all the amazing guys here for their great guidance and info.
> Here is my 1st try:
> - Ref. Vintage Sub 5512
> ...


Please post more pictures of this beauty.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Umapius said:


> Hello,
> How do you guys compare the quality of those dials from Tiger Concept vs. from Dagasz.
> In terms of:
> - finish and details
> ...


That's my personal opinion.
I find both of very good quality, crisp printing and all; although Dagaz dials have better lume. If you don't care about lume, then go for the look you prefer

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all,
Is there a bezel like this available for the 8926?







Murphy Bezel for the SKX


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> Hi all,
> Is there a bezel like this available for the 8926?
> View attachment 11868842
> 
> Murphy Bezel for the SKX


Because of the way the 8926 bezel is held on via a retaining wire, there's no way to make a smooth and seamless bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

BRad704 said:


> Because of the way the 8926 bezel is held on via a retaining wire, there's no way to make a smooth and seamless bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. That makes sense. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Because of the way the 8926 bezel is held on via a retaining wire, there's no way to make a smooth and seamless bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just spitballing ideas here, but what about using some kind of epoxy, seeing as that particular bezel doesnt need to turn? im 75% tempted to order one and see if that idea works. got a couple other mods in the queue first tho.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> just spitballing ideas here, but what about using some kind of epoxy, seeing as that particular bezel doesnt need to turn? im 75% tempted to order one and see if that idea works. got a couple other mods in the queue first tho.


You'd still have a gap where the wire used to be. :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> You'd still have a gap where the wire used to be. :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 hmmm


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> You'd still have a gap where the wire used to be. :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think you would. The groove is in the Invicta bezel. If you were using a Murphy bezel that doesn't have the retaining wire groove, then why would you see it?

Now, whether the Murphy bezel will fit the Invicta case is another question altogether.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

A bezel like this could easily be machined if you knew what you were doing and had the equipment. Really would not need a retaining wire the bezel could be pressed on if it was machined correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> BRad704 said:
> 
> 
> > You'd still have a gap where the wire used to be. :/
> ...





rbesass said:


> A bezel like this could easily be machined if you knew what you were doing and had the equipment. Really would not need a retaining wire the bezel could be pressed on if it was machined correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


think imma give this a shot soon, like in the next 3 or 4 months.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I've got a Murphy bezel ordered for my SKX. I'll take some measurements when it arrives to see how much larger it is than the 8926. He makes them only for a few models, so it would be the off-chance one of those would fit. 

I don't own any of the other watches to measure. Chime in if you do. It would be great to be able to use this type of bezel on a smaller, traditional sized case.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I stand corrected. I was thinking back to a conversation we had on this previously, but that was based on smoothing the OEM bezel. My mind didn't catch onto the idea of a new bezel completely...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

rbesass said:


> A bezel like this could easily be machined if you knew what you were doing and had the equipment.


:think:

*dons optivisor & cues music*

_How do you solve a problem like Invicta?
How do you find a maroon insert and pin it down?
How do you file off the crown guards?
A new stem! A crystal! A handset!

When I'm with it I'm confused
Out of focus and bemused
And I never know exactly where I am
Unpredictable as weather
It's as flighty as a feather
It's a Submariner! It's a Black Bay! It's a Doxa!

It'll outperform any replica
Drive a purist from his sanity
It could throw a calibre 3135 out of whirl
Dagaz! Yobokies!
It's a replica! It's a fake!
It's a headache! It's an angel!
It's an homage!

How do you solve a problem like Invicta?
How do you find a maroon insert and pin it down?
How do you file off the crown guards?
A new stem! A crystal! A handset!

Many a thing you know you'd like to tell Invicta
Many a thing Invicta ought to understand
But how do you drill the lugs
And know which bracelet fits
How do you keep a wave out of the case?

Oh, how do you solve a problem like Invicta?
How do you hold a moonbeam on your wrist?_

(Apologies to Rodgers and Hammerstein)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

saturnine said:


> :think:
> 
> *dons optivisor & cues music*
> 
> ...


AWESOME! You win the Internet for the day.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ceramic bezel insert arrived today. Filed it down a bit and snapped in pretty well. Huge improvement over the cheap aluminum stock insert. Still waiting on patina snowflake dial and hands from yobokies. Undecided on a crystal swap.


----------



## Craig Whyte (Apr 2, 2013)

I've got a 9401 I'm in the process of modding. I've dropped a tag GMT in it but I'm needing a decent bracelet and also the case de-branded. Any help/advice would be great!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Is the 9401 the same case as 8926?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Craig Whyte said:


> I've got a 9401 I'm in the process of modding. I've dropped a tag GMT in it but I'm needing a decent bracelet and also the case de-branded. Any help/advice would be great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you putting Tag parts in an invicta? Just curious.

Check YouTube for the logo de-branding on the case. Few videos on there.

There are tons of great options on eBay as far as bracelets. I'm assuming that's a 40mm case? This guy has some quality solid link bracelets.


----------



## Craig Whyte (Apr 2, 2013)

laff79 said:


> Why are you putting Tag parts in an invicta? Just curious.
> 
> Check YouTube for the logo de-branding on the case. Few videos on there.
> 
> There are tons of great options on eBay as far as bracelets. I'm assuming that's a 40mm case? This guy has some quality solid link bracelets.


Well I've got a few tags but recently found myself lusting after a Rolex explorer which is out of my budget so thought I'd turn my hand to a custom. I like the old tag GMT but find the case too small so thought the invicta case was the right thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Umapius (Sep 6, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Please post more pictures of this beauty.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Here it comes on the refinished bracelet.
On a Sunday cloudy afternoon...


----------



## Amaninus (Dec 29, 2011)

laff79 said:


> Ceramic bezel insert arrived today. Filed it down a bit and snapped in pretty well. Huge improvement over the cheap aluminum stock insert. Still waiting on patina snowflake dial and hands from yobokies. Undecided on a crystal swap.


Hi, 
The ceramic insert really looks awesome. 
But, is the ceramic insert not sitting properly on the bezel?
Is it too thick for the bezel?
Where did u get the blue ceramic Inserts?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Amaninus said:


> Hi,
> The ceramic insert really looks awesome.
> But, is the ceramic insert not sitting properly on the bezel?
> Is it too thick for the bezel?
> ...


It's sitting in there right. It's just that it's thicker than the aluminum one. It sits flush with the crystal which is all I care about. 
I got it on eBay.


----------



## Amaninus (Dec 29, 2011)

laff79 said:


> It's sitting in there right. It's just that it's thicker than the aluminum one. It sits flush with the crystal which is all I care about.
> I got it on eBay.


I see. 
Yes, it flush with the crystal nicely. Nice.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Umapius said:


> Here it comes on the refinished bracelet.
> On a Sunday cloudy afternoon...


Very nice case work Umapius. Your pointed crownguards turned out quite nicely. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just have to brag a little on my 8926OB.

Got it last Wednesday - one to mod. Accuracy is insane. -2.5s/day. 

Wow!!!


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Patiently waiting for a countdown bezel for the field diver I have been wanting.

I need a better seconds hand though. This was just laying around. I have a seconds from a seiko 809. It's all white with a red tip. I am thinking a solid white or solid red might be better though. What do you guys think?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Craig Whyte said:


> I've got a 9401 I'm in the process of modding. I've dropped a tag GMT in it but I'm needing a decent bracelet and also the case de-branded. Any help/advice would be great!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a parnis SS oyster with solid ends, a decent clasp and screw pins on the links. You can find it on the bay for around $35. There are plenty of threads and videos on debranding. I use a dremel, then 200, 400, 1000 grits to get the finish I want.


----------



## Craig Whyte (Apr 2, 2013)

idvsego said:


> There is a parnis SS oyster with solid ends, a decent clasp and screw pins on the links. You can find it on the bay for around $35. There are plenty of threads and videos on debranding. I use a dremel, then 200, 400, 1000 grits to get the finish I want.


And it fits the 9401 case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Who would'a thunk it?
Modding a 8926 to look this good.
100 attaboys to the modders.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Craig Whyte said:


> And it fits the 9401 case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well, you are in an 8926 thread so most of us will be speaking from 8926 experience so I wouldnt really be looking for a 100% yes...with that said, the 9041 and 8926 lug width and case width are the same so I would give you a firm "probably".


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

idvsego said:


> Patiently waiting for a countdown bezel for the field diver I have been wanting.
> 
> I need a better seconds hand though. This was just laying around. I have a seconds from a seiko 809. It's all white with a red tip. I am thinking a solid white or solid red might be better though. What do you guys think?


Cincy Seat belt strap?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Cincy Seat belt strap?


Yep. Although I think it will end up on a maratac solid black...if I can find it.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Patiently waiting for a countdown bezel for the field diver I have been wanting.
> 
> I need a better seconds hand though. This was just laying around. I have a seconds from a seiko 809. It's all white with a red tip. I am thinking a solid white or solid red might be better though. What do you guys think?


I think the white/red tip would be great. You already have the all white H and M hands.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i agree with Brad704, a white with red tip would look great on that bad boy


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone successfully put a Miyota 9015 movement or an ETA movement into one of the 8926 cases?


Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> I think the white/red tip would be great. You already have the all white H and M hands.





Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i agree with Brad704, a white with red tip would look great on that bad boy


I will make the swap tomorrow. It seems a little long but should be OK. We will see.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I will make the swap tomorrow. It seems a little long but should be OK. We will see.


TWSS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> TWSS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HA!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Has anyone successfully put a Miyota 9015 movement or an ETA movement into one of the 8926 cases?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I would think it would be possible with one of the older Miyota based 8926s, but I could be wrong, as I have never tried it myself. There may be something that I'm missing.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I would think it would be possible with one of the older Miyota based 8926s, but I could be wrong, as I have never tried it myself. There may be something that I'm missing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The voice of someone I trust - thank you. I may have to buy a Miyota-based model to find out.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I had a few parts come in today. The Crystal Times crystal isn't here yet, so the stock crystal was left in place until it arrives. The Tiger bezel insert is just pressed in and not yet glued due to the crystal. The fit of it is fantastic. I also still have some case work to do from the logo removal. I may, however, leave it as is and try and "age" the rest of the case.

This is a fun hobby to piddle around with. Much enjoyable. The watch looks much better in person than the pics show. Many thanks to everyone here for the inspiration.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Umapius said:


> Here it comes on the refinished bracelet.
> On a Sunday cloudy afternoon...


That's going to cause me to buy yet one more 8926 to do this mod...and get a Sub 20/16 tapered bracelet to go with it. Nice job 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Umapius (Sep 6, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> That's going to cause me to buy yet one more 8926 to do this mod...and get a Sub 20/16 tapered bracelet to go with it. Nice job
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


That's very encouraging! Thank you. This modding bug is sweetly poisonous. In fact I love the metal works.
Btw, I'm also looking for a good Sub 20/16 bracelet at reasonable price. Been looking on the Bay but there are many of them. Do you have any specific source to recommend?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Theres a Parnis one on the bay, runs between 30 and 35 everyone raves about.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Bought a $10 rally strap that didn't really work with anything I currently have ... so I spent ~$130 on an 8926 and parts to build a watch that would work with the strap.:-s

Looking for a little faux vintage look, so didn't take the case all the way to a mirror finish. Thanks to joefri187's post back in December for inspiring this one.


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)

@yankeexpress 
Very nice red bezel.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Dec1968:
Who sez you can't turn a sows ear (8926) into a silk purse?
I know nary a WUSer down here in Cowtown who has modded an 8926.
Putting a 9015 into and 8926 is a capital idea. Will it work ya think?

Raining every nite in F W.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

arogle1stus said:


> Dec1968:
> Who sez you can't turn a sows ear (8926) into a silk purse?
> I know nary a WUSer down here in Cowtown who has modded an 8926.
> Putting a 9015 into and 8926 is a capital idea. Will it work ya think?
> ...


I wasn't certain on 8926's because some of the mods seem too similar (you do run out of ideas and the bezel insert seems to be difficult to remove (SKX's have that nailed down for modding), but have gone through half a dozen of them already....almost all modded. Am a HUGE SKX007/009 fan as you know, but am starting to really appreciate the 8926 even more as of late. To date, I have modded four different 8926's (one of them more than once)....and just bought another one to mod and will be buying another one to mod as well.

Now to the idea of a Miyota 9015 in an NH35 cased 8926....going to have to find out if that works. Would love to toss an ETA into one, seeing as how the 9937 was such a beast.......but that will be a project of mine soon.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I wasn't certain on 8926's because some of the mods seem too similar (you do run out of ideas and the bezel insert seems to be difficult to remove (SKX's have that nailed down for modding)


biggest shortcoming of the 8926 in my opinion. I ahve said it before so I wont beat a dead horse..just kick it once as I walk by.

I have a miyota 8926 sitting here on my desk that I cant figure out what to do with. Probably going to try and find a good green insert.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

So I tried the red tip but it was a touch short and looked back heavy. So I went with a stock from an Skx and I think it works. Now I just have to remove the last of the stubborn residue from the cyclops adhesive and I will be ready to wear it. If William at tiger comes through it will get a 12 hour or countdown insert eventually.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> I had a few parts come in today. The Crystal Times crystal isn't here yet, so the stock crystal was left in place until it arrives. The Tiger bezel insert is just pressed in and not yet glued due to the crystal. The fit of it is fantastic.


The Tiger inserts have adhesive already applied...just remove the white circle on the back and stick it in place. Maybe that is what you meant by gluing it in place but I thought I should mention just in case.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

flamingrabbit said:


> The Tiger inserts have adhesive already applied...just remove the white circle on the back and stick it in place. Maybe that is what you meant by gluing it in place but I thought I should mention just in case.


Yeah, I just had it snapped into place. Thank you.

The crystal came today and I had a chance to put it in (who am I kidding, I stopped what I was doing to do it). The fit is excellent as everyone here has said, and the look is awesome. The insert is now properly installed.














This is my Invicta mod...there are many like it, but this one is mine!!!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

whitemb said:


> Bought a $10 rally strap that didn't really work with anything I currently have ... so I spent ~$130 on an 8926 and parts to build a watch that would work with the strap.:-s
> 
> Looking for a little faux vintage look, so didn't take the case all the way to a mirror finish. Thanks to joefri187's post back in December for inspiring this one.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty much working on this exact same mod. Don't see the patina snowflake combo much.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

whitemb said:


> Bought a $10 rally strap that didn't really work with anything I currently have ... so I spent ~$130 on an 8926 and parts to build a watch that would work with the strap.:-s
> 
> Looking for a little faux vintage look, so didn't take the case all the way to a mirror finish. Thanks to joefri187's post back in December for inspiring this one.
> 
> View attachment 11912834


i see you got a Yobokies dial, where did you get your insert from? and how well does it match the dial?


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i see you got a Yobokies dial, where did you get your insert from? and how well does it match the dial?


The insert came from one of the eBay vendors a while ago ... ~$12 IIRC. I faded it with bleach, so it is noticeably lighter than the dial in person, which I like.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cool, thanks for the info. a blue snowflake is the next mod im gonna be doing. this info shall give me a jump on knocking it out


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I cant get rid of the outline of the cyclops. I tried alcohol, goo-gone, more heat...any other suggestions?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

idvsego said:


> I cant get rid of the outline of the cyclops. I tried alcohol, goo-gone, more heat...any other suggestions?


Polish it. I'd try Flitz.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

idvsego said:


> I cant get rid of the outline of the cyclops. I tried alcohol, goo-gone, more heat...any other suggestions?


Angle grinder.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

tslewisz said:


> Polish it. I'd try Flitz.


thanks. I will see what is around locally. For now I just popped in a dome I had aside for another mod.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> I cant get rid of the outline of the cyclops. I tried alcohol, goo-gone, more heat...any other suggestions?


Acetone did the trick for me


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I cant get rid of the outline of the cyclops. I tried alcohol, goo-gone, more heat...any other suggestions?


I couldn't get the glue outline off with any of the chemicals either, but it came off nicely when scraped off with a razor blade.

Good luck


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Acetone did the trick for me


Thanks for reminding me... I need some of that for another thing anyway.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I cant get rid of the outline of the cyclops. I tried alcohol, goo-gone, more heat...any other suggestions?


Razor blade works for me. Just make sure it's a sharp new one. Dull razor blades can scratch glass.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Amaninus (Dec 29, 2011)

Palmettoman said:


> Yeah, I just had it snapped into place. Thank you.
> 
> The crystal came today and I had a chance to put it in (who am I kidding, I stopped what I was doing to do it). The fit is excellent as everyone here has said, and the look is awesome. The insert is now properly installed.
> View attachment 11917010
> ...


Simply awesome! 
Which crystal did u use from CT to achieve the smooth contour with the bezel insert?

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Amaninus said:


> Simply awesome!
> Which crystal did u use from CT to achieve the smooth contour with the bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


Thank you!!! Crystal Times CT056 for Seiko Monsters.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> Thank you!!! Crystal Times CT056 for Seiko Monsters.


What did you use to hold the crystal in? Epoxy or a gasket?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> What did you use to hold the crystal in? Epoxy or a gasket?


The original gasket.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> The original gasket.


Awesome thank you


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My latest 8926 mod attempt. Still waiting on the crystal and new hands. I did a complete write-up in the Brotherhood thread #21, so I'll post this here just for a reference.


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

My finished mod:



















- Dagaz FFF dial
- 2mm thick sapphire crystal
- removed branding on the side and brushed the sides 
- snipped off the wings on the seconds hand
- solid caseback
- Parnis bracelet with SELs and Invicta clasp

I used a 8927 as the base. Regret going for the scalloped bezel as it's difficult to operate.

I didn't intend to get the sapphire crystal but did so because I couldn't get the cyclops off and my local watchmaker charges $30 to remove it. Figured I could upgrade for $30 instead.

Sanding down the logo was incredibly tedious. I ended up leaving part of the I and A.

The Parnis bracelet isn't fantastic but solid end links fit nicely. The clasp is awful though- impossible to open or do micro adjustments. I have another clasp on the way.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Delete


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I just finished this one up this morning.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Trekker, that looks awesome. Love the crown guard. 

I have yet to be able to remove the bezel from one of these things. Can you describe how you do it? I've tried picking the retaining wire out, but cannot get it to save my life. (Modded the tips of my tweezers very nicely, however.) ;|

Also, being so new to this forum, when will another round of dials will be coming out?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice LifeTrekker!

The acrylic dome gives it a bit of a Vostok look. Really nice job on the casework!


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I just finished this one up this morning.


That looks fantastic but didn't you mean to put it on leather?? Did I just day that?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> Trekker, that looks awesome. Love the crown guard.
> 
> I have yet to be able to remove the bezel from one of these things. Can you describe how you do it? I've tried picking the retaining wire out, but cannot get it to save my life. (Modded the tips of my tweezers very nicely, however.) ;|
> 
> Also, being so new to this forum, when will another round of dials will be coming out?


Thanks!

I personally use a very sharp, hooked dental pick for getting the end of the retaining wire out. It looks like this.










As far as I know, no one us planning another BSH dial purchase at the moment. But just stay tuned. I'm sure one will happen again sooner or later.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> That looks fantastic but didn't you mean to put it on leather?? Did I just day that?


Leather is the Sunday upgrade. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

I already posted this over at the BSHT but I think I will drop it in here too.

















Finished it up awhile ago but just took its picture yesterday. Not a 8926 but a close cousin...8929OB.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

taramji said:


> My finished mod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work. I just posted my version using the same dial and a 8929OB.


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I personally use a very sharp, hooked dental pick for getting the end of the retaining wire out. It looks like this.
> 
> ...


This looks extremely effective for pulling the wire out! Gonna get one for my next mod


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

taramji said:


> My finished mod:


Diggin the mod. I jave the same waych and agree about the bezel being a pain to turn. Gonna order a coinedge version to mod


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 11934242


Siiiiick.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey guys......I have patiently waiting to find the right dial for my next project....and it was finally released.

Dagaz released THIS and I was one of the lucky ones to get it at a discount. Will go perfectly with my 8926 scalloped bezel and sword style hands from a previous Seiko build.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys, apart from the 16610 rolex bezels, where can I find a bezel for a 8926?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tiger Concepts. William has several bezels that fit, including the super awesome full dashed 60 minute insert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

cuica said:


> Guys, apart from the 16610 rolex bezels, where can I find a bezel for a 8926?


The 16610 and 16800 bezel inserts fit, but apart from that, the choices are somewhat limited. Unfortunately, this is the biggest limitation to the 8926 as a modding platform. There are a few others that can be made to work, but you have to turn down their diameter a bit to get them to fit.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm only waiting for the 8926 to drop the price on Amazon. ;-)


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> Trekker, that looks awesome. Love the crown guard.
> 
> I have yet to be able to remove the bezel from one of these things. Can you describe how you do it? I've tried picking the retaining wire out, but cannot get it to save my life. (Modded the tips of my tweezers very nicely, however.) ;|
> 
> Also, being so new to this forum, when will another round of dials will be coming out?


I have a couple of black/gold 'vintage' BSH dials left over from my run. More expensive than the originals at $50 each. PM for specs if interested.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> I have a couple of black/gold 'vintage' BSH dials left over from my run. More expensive than the originals at $50 each. PM for specs if interested.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Yes, interested. PM sent. Thank you!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This is what forgetting about an 8926 bezel insert while its soaking in bleach will get you...

A very pleasant gray/blue surprise...







the faded insert next to an unmolested 8926 fresh out of the box.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

About how long did it take for this lovely accident to happen?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

whitemb said:


> About how long did it take for this lovely accident to happen?


About 24 hours.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I like it


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> About 24 hours.


Thanks!


----------



## Umapius (Sep 6, 2016)

Cool! Tks for sharing.
I have a stock insert and dial from last mod and will try put them in a bathtub.
Any guy has any idea to make another logo to replace the Invicta one on the dial?



Palmettoman said:


> This is what forgetting about an 8926 bezel insert while its soaking in bleach will get you...
> 
> A very pleasant gray/blue surprise...
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11972474&d=1496093222"]
> ...


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

flamingrabbit said:


> I already posted this over at the BSHT but I think I will drop it in here too.
> 
> View attachment 11955522
> 
> ...


So did you remove the Mercedes somehow?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Lollipop hands. Dagaz has some on their website. I'd imagine Yobokies has them as well.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Umapius said:


> Cool! Tks for sharing.
> I have a stock insert and dial from last mod and will try put them in a bathtub.
> Any guy has any idea to make another logo to replace the Invicta one on the dial?


A replacement dial is probably the way to go...although, the idea of a custom logo is pretty cool.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Umapius said:


> Cool! Tks for sharing.
> I have a stock insert and dial from last mod and will try put them in a bathtub.
> Any guy has any idea to make another logo to replace the Invicta one on the dial?


egologo.me

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> About 24 hours.


Did you dilute the bleach? I left an insert in bleach for 2 hours once and ended up with a silver ring.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Did you dilute the bleach? I left an insert in bleach for 2 hours once and ended up with a silver ring.


I believe the after market (eBay, etc) inserts have less robust finish than the ones that come stock on the 8926. I've had one in standard bleach for about 12 hours (since reading Palmettoman's post above) and it's only just beginning to fade.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

The 8926 is an excellent base for modding
Cheers

watch_nian @ instagram


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

idvsego said:


> Did you dilute the bleach? I left an insert in bleach for 2 hours once and ended up with a silver ring.


Nope. Just straight bleach in a cut-up water bottle.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Another WUS'er (Silverthorne) recommended to me to use the 8926 bracelet on a Seiko SNKL09 case instead of the extremely chintzy bracelet that comes with that watch. I can't find the post to reply to it, but wanted to post this here in case others want something to do with the extra 8926 bracelets they may have floating around like I now do. It fits great after compressing the rear of the end links and ties in nicely with the polished center and brushed outers. Many thanks to everyone here for helping jump-start my new hobby. Now, if only the new crystal would get here... 

8926 bracelet








Stock bracelet


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

New brown and gold insert


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

cuevobat said:


> So did you remove the Mercedes somehow?


As has already been pointed out...they are lollipop hands from Dagaz.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

southpaw2280 said:


> New brown and gold insert
> 
> View attachment 11980938


Nice. Where did you get it?


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Nice. Where did you get it?


Thanks, I got it on ebay through seller jacobjewelry


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

flamingrabbit said:


> As has already been pointed out...they are lollipop hands from Dagaz.


Thanks. 
I've never seen them before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

tamtkpp said:


> The 8926 is an excellent base for modding
> Cheers
> 
> watch_nian @ instagram


Nice, where did you get those hands?


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

swank said:


> Nice, where did you get those hands?


Thanks, actually it's from watch_nian, me 
This hand set will be launching within a week. Just waiting for shipping materials to be ready. You can take a look on my instagram below 

watch_nian @ instagram


----------



## Umapius (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello guys,
Is it (easily) possible to erase/remove the frame around the date window on this dial?
Would love to know how to do it. Thanks.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Umapius said:


> Hello guys,
> Is it (easily) possible to erase/remove the frame around the date window on this dial?
> Would love to know how to do it. Thanks.


That's a great question and the easy answer is no it is not. That is painted on.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Kicking myself for not getting one of these BSH date dials........will go post in the affordable forum requesting one.....or I could buy yours completely done 



maccasvanquish said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Kicking myself for not getting one of these BSH date dials........will go post in the affordable forum requesting one.....or I could buy yours completely done


Sold it already

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

tamtkpp said:


> Thanks, actually it's from watch_nian, me
> This hand set will be launching within a week. Just waiting for shipping materials to be ready. You can take a look on my instagram below
> 
> watch_nian @ instagram


Do you have a full listing of your wares for sale? Nice photos.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

saturnine said:


> Do you have a full listing of things you sell? Nice photos.


Temporary starting my business. Some other hands and parts are being made. At this movement, only this hand set is going to be for sale soon. In fact I have to see how much love will I get from the modders. 
More love = More products 

Thanks for the interest 

watch_nian @ instagram


----------



## marcinbond (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello All, let me share with you my recently completed mod


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

marcinbond said:


> View attachment 11986914
> 
> 
> Hello All, let me share with you my recently completed mod


Very nice.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

tamtkpp said:


> Temporary starting my business. Some other hands and parts are being made. At this movement, only this hand set is going to be for sale soon. In fact I have to see how much love will I get from the modders.
> More love = More products
> 
> Thanks for the interest
> ...


I can tell you that the Vostok community would more love you for more hands that fit the 22xx & 24xx movements...


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

tamtkpp said:


> Temporary starting my business. Some other hands and parts are being made. At this movement, only this hand set is going to be for sale soon. In fact I have to see how much love will I get from the modders.
> More love = More products
> 
> Thanks for the interest
> ...


I'm sure there would be interest in a proper colored Black Bay red insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

southpaw2280 said:


> Thanks, I got it on ebay through seller jacobjewelry


Thanks for the info. Does it fit without modification?


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

southpaw2280 said:


> Thanks, I got it on ebay through seller jacobjewelry


Thanks for the info. Does it fit without modification?

EDIT...double post. Why does it do that every now and again?


----------



## Umapius (Sep 6, 2016)

Put a stock 8926 insert in bleach for 3 hrs and end up with this (


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Umapius said:


> Put a stock 8926 insert in bleach for 3 hrs and end up with this (


 You know, it really must make a difference what beach you use, because I put mine in for about 36 hours and it barely even dulled the finish.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> You know, it really must make a difference what beach you use, because I put mine in for about 36 hours and it barely even dulled the finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you said that Jay. I just went downstairs to check the progress. 36 hours later, it looks exactly the same!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

LifeTrekker said:


> You know, it really must make a difference what beach you use, because I put mine in for about 36 hours and it barely even dulled the finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That sucks. Weird that we all got such vastly different results. Umapius, I feel bad a bezel was ruined based on something I recommended. I'll replicate it tomorrow with the insert from the new watch I posted in the pic the other day. I'm now very curious if I was the beneficiary of a one-off, or if like Lifetrekker said, there could be something to the make-up of the bleach. I always thought bleach was bleach...guess not...


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> Wow. That sucks. Weird that we all got such vastly different results. Umapius, I feel bad a bezel was ruined based on something I recommended. I'll replicate it tomorrow with the insert from the new watch I posted in the pic the other day. I'm now very curious if I was the beneficiary of a one-off, or if like Lifetrekker said, there could be something to the make-up of the bleach. I always thought bleach was bleach...guess not...


I'm leaving out of town tomorrow morning, but once I get back I'll head out to the store and pick up some genuine Clorox liquid bleach. And I'll try to buy the strongest stuff I can find. It will be interesting to see if a different brand makes a difference.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Bleach is bleach fellas. It's the finish on the bezels that determines the reaction I believe.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Umapius said:


> Put a stock 8926 insert in bleach for 3 hrs and end up with this (


You should list that as a custom aged/weathered bezel. I bet it sells for the price of a replacement.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I did one bezel in bleach. 15 minutes and the whole thing was Matt gray. I polished it and now it's silver. You can still see the hash marks and numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abaig1996 (May 13, 2015)

Hey guys, not quite on the topic of bleaching bezel inserts (although its something i'll try in the near future, thanks for sharing) but I was wondering how to go about swapping a standard mineral glass crystal for a high dome acrylic one. Do i need a crystal press or do I just use cement and press it in by hand? Anyone who has done it care to share? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> You should list that as a custom aged/weathered bezel. I bet it sells for the price of a replacement.


I think it looks great. @Umapius I might be your huckleberry if you want to get rid of it. PM me.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Umapius said:


> Put a stock 8926 insert in bleach for 3 hrs and end up with this (


Yeah, you can sell that for sure.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Here's what I got after 36 hours. Not really what I was after but no great loss.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

whitemb said:


> Here's what I got after 36 hours. Not really what I was after but no great loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. I am very surprised with the vastly different results we are all getting by doing this.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> That looks great. I am very surprised with the vastly different results we are all getting by doing this.


Yeah. Especially with all of us using the stock Invicta bezel inserts. I'm still thinking there must be something different with the bleach used. Strength maybe?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

hawkeye86 said:


> I'm sure there would be interest in a proper colored Black Bay red insert.


And with the proper font.



LifeTrekker said:


> Yeah. Especially with all of us using the stock Invicta bezel inserts. I'm still thinking there must be something different with the bleach used. Strength maybe?


Remember how the crystal dimensions can be different depending on the batch/who's making them? I imagine the same is true for the bezel insert paint/finish.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

saturnine said:


> And with the proper font.
> 
> Remember how the crystal dimensions can be different depending on the batch/who's making them? I imagine the same is true for the bezel insert paint/finish.


Exactly. I'd bet invicta subcontracts these parts and each factory uses a slightly different finish. Some are more affected by bleach than others.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Round 2 of my 8926 bezel experiment is underway. It's been in for 3 hours so far, with no noticeable difference. This is the same cutup water bottle, same bleach solution. It hasn't been changed or freshened with new bleach.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I used an aftermarket...obviously cheaper finish. It sat in there for a bit and I didn't think it was doing anything. then I tapped it and the paint floated away. Was funny and I was glad I just grabbed a bent spare to mess around with.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> Round 2 of my 8926 bezel experiment is underway. It's been in for 3 hours so far, with no noticeable difference. This is the same cutup water bottle, same bleach solution. It hasn't been changed or freshened with new bleach.
> View attachment 11998898
> View attachment 11998994


What dilution are you using with the bleach? As in, x% of bleach mixed in x% of water?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> What dilution are you using with the bleach? As in, x% of bleach mixed in x% of water?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


100% bleach. No water added.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

whitemb said:


> Here's what I got after 36 hours. Not really what I was after but no great loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is absolutely perfect!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

tamtkpp said:


> Temporary starting my business. Some other hands and parts are being made. At this movement, only this hand set is going to be for sale soon. In fact I have to see how much love will I get from the modders.
> More love = More products
> 
> Thanks for the interest
> ...


Countdown, full hashmark, and 12 hour bezels too. Id also like to find silver and blue sunburst sub dials


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Tamtkpp, bezel inserts would be in high demand. Particularly different styles than the main ones that are commonly available. This is one of the weakest links in the 8926 modding world. 

How about making some planet-ocean-style insert? 12-hour seamaster 300 style would be terrific. Personally I would like some that are much more minimal, with small numbers and few/no hash marks. I find that the inserts sometimes distract from the dial and hands.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I threw this together last night. No case work done as of yet. I mainly wanted to see how it would look since the dial arrived a couple of days ago. The hands are from a Seiko 5 that I had left over. The insert is one that I sanded a little and scratched up. It's temporary.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Palmettoman said:


> I threw this together last night. No case work done as of yet. I mainly wanted to see how it would look since the dial arrived a couple of days ago. The hands are from a Seiko 5 that I had left over. The insert is one that I sanded a little and scratched up. It's temporary.


It would appear your cyclops has a lazy eye.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

saturnine said:


> It would appear your cyclops has a lazy eye.


HaHa. It was summoned to appear where needed!


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Countdown, full hashmark, and 12 hour bezels too. Id also like to find silver and blue sunburst sub dials


And of course a true black submariner dial, but even more so: thin vintage style mercedes hands.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Countdown, full hashmark, and 12 hour bezels too. Id also like to find silver and blue sunburst sub dials


And of course a true black submariner dial, but even more so: thin vintage style mercedes hands.


----------



## Umapius (Sep 6, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> I think it looks great. @Umapius I might be your huckleberry if you want to get rid of it. PM me.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Hello, thanks for your kind comment.
Actually the paint was somewhat ruined, it lost the shine protection paint. So I dont think it can be put in real use. Or maybe it requires applying a new protection layer.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Well, the results of the 2nd 8926 insert experiment are in...no appreciable difference from original. It must be the finish of the insert that is causing the effects. I used the same bleach mixture that yielded the nice gray/blue and this time got nothing.









After taking the pic, I sanded the face against a worn scotchbrite pad to try and remove the shine. I'll followup with any changes that may happen after doing this.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Invicta 8926 mod with watchnian Superluminova hand set

Available down below

watch_nian @ instagram 
https://watchnian.ecwid.com


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

tamtkpp said:


> Invicta 8926 mod with watchnian Superluminova hand set
> 
> Available down below
> 
> ...


Nice looking hands. Just ordered a set.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Palmettoman said:


> Well, the results of the 2nd 8926 insert experiment are in...no appreciable difference from original. It must be the finish of the insert that is causing the effects. I used the same bleach mixture that yielded the nice gray/blue and this time got nothing.
> 
> View attachment 12008314
> 
> ...


OK. Now I'm completely surprised and confused. From the time I placed the sanded insert back in the same bleach solution until around midnight last night, nothing happened (approx. 11 hours). Then around midnight I replaced the bleach in the water bottle with new and threw the insert back in. I just checked it (12.5 hours later) and discovered this... (the idiot mark at the pip shows it's the same insert)


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

saturnine said:


> And with the proper font.
> 
> Remember how the crystal dimensions can be different depending on the batch/who's making them? I imagine the same is true for the bezel insert paint/finish.


I'm sure that could be part of it, but I still wonder if the strength and/or freshness of the bleach might make a difference. In any case, bleach is cheap, and I plan on putting my hypothesis to the test.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I installed the completely bleached insert today along with a new Crystal Times crystal. Not sure if the insert will survive, but really diggin' the crystal.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> I threw this together last night. No case work done as of yet. I mainly wanted to see how it would look since the dial arrived a couple of days ago. The hands are from a Seiko 5 that I had left over. The insert is one that I sanded a little and scratched up. It's temporary.
> View attachment 12005842


Love that dial.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Great work gentlemen. Great work in deed. Once I'm done modding a few Mako's, I will try my hands on one of these modding gems. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Being my harshest critic, the date window is wonky. But it's a seiko dial on a miyota movement so I didn't expect it to be perfect. I am good with it.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> I threw this together last night. No case work done as of yet. I mainly wanted to see how it would look since the dial arrived a couple of days ago. The hands are from a Seiko 5 that I had left over. The insert is one that I sanded a little and scratched up. It's temporary.
> View attachment 12005842


Not an invicta but I just used that dial too


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

anyone have one of those Parnis bracelets with adjustable clasp they want to sell before I go hit up the bay?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

idvsego said:


> anyone have one of those Parnis bracelets with adjustable clasp they want to sell before I go hit up the bay?


please post or PM if you find them, I can't seem to.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> please post or PM if you find them, I can't seem to.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


they are all over ebay. Some with ratcheting, soem without. Just look for the extra littel buttons ont he side of the clasp int he listing photos...

Parnis 20mm Strap 316L Solid Stainless Steel Brushed Watch Band Bracelet P584 | eBay


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

idvsego said:


> they are all over ebay. Some with ratcheting, soem without. Just look for the extra littel buttons ont he side of the clasp int he listing photos...
> 
> Parnis 20mm Strap 316L Solid Stainless Steel Brushed Watch Band Bracelet P584 | eBay


I assume that's a tapering bracelet and it looks to be, but the listing says 20mm buckle...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I assume that's a tapering bracelet and it looks to be, but the listing says 20mm buckle...


It does appear to taper. Perhaps that is an exterior measure? I usually assume those measurements to be less than accurate anyway. Someone who has bought one would need to chime in.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

This one I'm using on my invicta mod I got for 21 bucks shipped from China in 2 weeks. It's every bit as good as a Parnis bracelet without the badging. Takes a little bit of sanding on the endlinks to get rid of the rough spots but it tapers beautifully. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/322418604277


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

laff79 said:


> This one I'm using on my invicta mod I got for 21 bucks shipped from China in 2 weeks. It's every bit as good as a Parnis bracelet without the badging. Takes a little bit of sanding on the endlinks to get rid of the rough spots but it tapers beautifully.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322418604277


Very nice. I am shooting for the extendable clasp but that's darn tempting


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Do you all find Yobokies to be significantly more expensive that Dagaz?

Are there any other good options? I have a few watches to mod and am looking at all the options.

Thank you!


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)




----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

idvsego said:


> they are all over ebay. Some with ratcheting, soem without. Just look for the extra littel buttons ont he side of the clasp int he listing photos...
> 
> Parnis 20mm Strap 316L Solid Stainless Steel Brushed Watch Band Bracelet P584 | eBay


Well, that was my problem... I was looking for listings that included glidelock or adjustable.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gennadiy Sagdeev (Jul 16, 2016)

*From Invicta 8926 to Seiko! Full custom!*


----------



## marcinbond (Feb 20, 2017)

You may look on a bay for an item described as "20mm Parnis Sterile stainless steel bracelet 316L Solid fit 42mm mens watch P210", seller cchuny. I bought it and although I am not 100% sure that what was sent to me is exactly what was advertised but to my surprise it is exactly the same tapering bracelet as fitted by Tisell on his Marine Diver (including glidelock). See the picture how it fits the Invicta 8926OB case.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> Do you all find Yobokies to be significantly more expensive that Dagaz?
> 
> Are there any other good options? I have a few watches to mod and am looking at all the options.
> 
> Thank you!


more, yes. Significantly? I mean, I paid $46 for a dial and dagaz is usually $35...but it was probably the most expensive dial yobokies offers. I guess that could be considered "significantly more". I generally like the yobokies dials a little better though. I paid $50 for some new OEM seiko dials so its all relative.

For options, what are you lookign for? I am not an expert but have done a couple and here is what I have found so far.

dials? Those are still your best 2 for dials but if you are comfortable clipping feet and using adhesives, any 28.5mm dial should work. Date window can get wonky sometimes. raffles, ebay for OEM, ofrei, and the "big two" have been my sources

hands DLW is another source of a few hands. You can also use OEM hands for other seikos with the same movement. Ofrei has hands too but the minute hands on both sets I ordered were alittle too big and it moved around. Some people have been able to pinch them to fix that but I ruined the hands trying.

inserts...ebay and tiget concepts.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Well, that was my problem... I was looking for listings that included glidelock or adjustable.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


annoyingly, it doesnt say it. you have to go by the pics and hope the send you that one.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

idvsego said:


> ...Those are still your best 2 for dials but if you are comfortable clipping feet and using adhesives, any 28.5mm dial should work. Date window can get wonky sometimes. raffles, ebay for OEM, ofrei, and the "big two" have been my sources
> 
> hands DLW is another source of a few hands. You can also use OEM hands for other seikos with the same movement. Ofrei has hands too but the minute hands on both sets I ordered were alittle too big and it moved around. Some people have been able to pinch them to fix that but I ruined the hands trying.
> 
> inserts...ebay and tiget concepts.


My experience is that Raffles and Ofrei only sell ETA based dials, so the date windows will be off for Seiko and (I think) the Miyota movement 8926's. Ofrei hands are ETA, which is billed as the same as Seiko by some but is not. Hour hand should fit, minute hand will need to be pinched a bit. Raffles sells ETA and also DG hands. DG's will work for Miyota movements.


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> Another WUS'er (Silverthorne) recommended to me to use the 8926 bracelet on a Seiko SNKL09 case instead of the extremely chintzy bracelet that comes with that watch. I can't find the post to reply to it, but wanted to post this here in case others want something to do with the extra 8926 bracelets they may have floating around like I now do. It fits great after compressing the rear of the end links and ties in nicely with the polished center and brushed outers. Many thanks to everyone here for helping jump-start my new hobby. Now, if only the new crystal would get here...
> 
> 8926 bracelet
> View attachment 11979874
> ...


This looks fantastic @Palmettoman!!!!

Great looking timepiece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

My first day with my newly completed 8926 mod! I have had this forum open on my work computer every day for the last 3 weeks getting up the courage to tear down and do it, here it is.

Note that this is the 8926 I've been wearing for a couple of years.

I've debranded the case and clasp, put dial and hands from Dagaz and a high dome crystal from esslinger.

I tore it completely down and removed the logo with a dremel tool and worked it back to a scotch bright finish. I ended up using the original insert that was beat up and I'm not sure what the final insert will be, maybe a red triangle...

Worst parts were the seconds hand (even though I've done several seiko 5's) and that blasted click ring!!!!!!!!!

Cheers to all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Link or reference number to that high dome crystal from esslinger?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

idvsego said:


> more, yes. Significantly? I mean, I paid $46 for a dial and dagaz is usually $35...but it was probably the most expensive dial yobokies offers. I guess that could be considered "significantly more". I generally like the yobokies dials a little better though. I paid $50 for some new OEM seiko dials so its all relative.
> 
> For options, what are you lookign for? I am not an expert but have done a couple and here is what I have found so far.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I just noticed that yobokies seems to cost more. I've modded several watches already and I have about 4 new ones (both J-Springs and Seiko SNK). I am looking for dials/hands that would look good in non-diver watches.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> Thank you, I just noticed that yobokies seems to cost more. I've modded several watches already and I have about 4 new ones (both J-Springs and Seiko SNK). I am looking for dials/hands that would look good in non-diver watches.


He does cost more but I would say he has some options with more detail than dagaz. Non diver dials are tough. Pilot, field, and Explorer are about it. the dagaz "trinity" would look good in a non diver as well


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

laff79 said:


> Link or reference number to that high dome crystal from esslinger?


Sku 20437

Stella extra high dome 30mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

idvsego said:


> He does cost more but I would say he has some options with more detail than dagaz. Non diver dials are tough. Pilot, field, and Explorer are about it. the dagaz "trinity" would look good in a non diver as well


Thanks, which one is the trinity?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> Thanks, which one is the trinity?


Eterna kontiki dial. The actual kontiki isn't a dive watch.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Silverthorne86 said:


> Sku 20437
> 
> Stella extra high dome 30mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Well after 3 hours of fighting with the minute and seconds hands, and putting the dial on wrong, I got it right. Yobokies hands and dials are nice but they make you work!

BluShark navy blue NATO came today as well so I threw it on there for a test drive.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I haven't kept up with this thread. So apologies if this is old news...

Amazon has an inexpensive Invicta I hadn't seen before. Is $60 a good price for an Invicta?


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

3WR said:


> I haven't kept up with this thread. So apologies if this is old news...
> 
> Amazon has an inexpensive Invicta I hadn't seen before. Is $60 a good price for an Invicta?
> 
> View attachment 12038890


Look at my customer review. The Bezel on my sample didn't move, it was fixed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

idvsego said:


> Eterna kontiki dial. The actual kontiki isn't a dive watch.











600 foot dive watch.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> View attachment 12040338
> 
> 
> 600 foot dive watch.


Yeah, I knew someone would do that. It isn't in the style currently referred to as diver. No external bezel.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Palmettoman said:


> I installed the completely bleached insert today along with a new Crystal Times crystal. Not sure if the insert will survive, but really diggin' the crystal.
> View attachment 12019882


I had some inserts arrive yesterday from Tiger and bleached one of them in a fresh solution under a halogen desk lamp. It took only about 30 minutes to get to this point. The insert went straight from the wrapping into the bleach - no sanding prep, etc. The Tiger inserts fit so well. 








I'm going to put a matt finish on the dial to try and control some of the reflections from the non-A/R coated dome. It's a rainy day here in FL, so I should have time to get to it.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

$130!


----------



## marcinbond (Feb 20, 2017)

very nice result. well done

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## marcinbond (Feb 20, 2017)

marcinbond said:


> very nice result. well done
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


 This refers to Palmettoman's impressive insert bleaching. Sorry for spam, I am learning Tapatalk.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Palmettoman said:


> I'm going to put a matt finish on the dial to try and control some of the reflections from the non-A/R coated dome. It's a rainy day here in FL, so I should have time to get to it.


I don't know if the matte finish helps much with the reflections, but it looks better and covers some scratches I had on the dial. It looks very prominent in the pics, but virtually undetectable in reality. I'm now calling this one done (I guess, at least until I think of something else to do to it. heheh)


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Palmettoman said:


> I don't know if the matte finish helps much with the reflections, but it looks better and covers some scratches I had on the dial. It looks very prominent in the pics, but virtually undetectable in reality. I'm now calling this one done (I guess, at least until I think of something else to do to it. heheh)


So before?
Let's see those Invicta 8926 mods! - Page 619

And after?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-620.html#post42593538

What did you use & how did you apply it? It's nice & subtle. Can you share a regular zoomed out wrist shot of the now matte-dialed watch?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

saturnine said:


> So before?
> Let's see those Invicta 8926 mods! - Page 619
> 
> And after?
> ...


Thank you. Much appreciate the feedback. Krylon clear matte spray. I lightly dusted it 5-6 times with the can about 12 inches on some passes and around 16 inches on others. It dried almost immediately by lightly blowing on it between coats.

I took this earlier today after finishing it up but the lighting was different so I wasn't able to really tell if it made a difference. I'll see in the morning.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Bought a modded 8962 from the forum pretty cool








.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Palmettoman said:


> Thank you. Much appreciate the feedback. Krylon clear matte spray. I lightly dusted it 5-6 times with the can about 12 inches on some passes and around 16 inches on others. It dried almost immediately by lightly blowing on it between coats.
> 
> I took this earlier today after finishing it up but the lighting was different so I wasn't able to really tell if it made a difference. I'll see in the morning.


Thank you! I really appreciate the details. It looks...rrreal nice.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> I don't know if the matte finish helps much with the reflections, but it looks better and covers some scratches I had on the dial. It looks very prominent in the pics, but virtually undetectable in reality. I'm now calling this one done (I guess, at least until I think of something else to do to it. heheh)
> 
> View attachment 12046618
> View attachment 12046634


So you also did this one with pointed crown guards right? I'm thinking of doing the same as well as soften the lugs with some sand paper for a more vintage look. Might also add a domed crystal. Do you have tips or extra pictures of what you did? Especially interested in the crown guards. Was thinking of using either a file or belt sander, depending on the result I'm after. Undecided yet


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

No, the matte dial finish didn't really help with the reflections, but its more in keeping with the vintage look that I was going for with this one. The spray I used is supposed to be UV resistant. I guess time will tell. It's a good thing that I like the look, cause it'd be a pain trying to remove it.







Matte dial








Glossy Dial


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

nckwvr said:


> So you also did this one with pointed crown guards right? I'm thinking of doing the same as well as soften the lugs with some sand paper for a more vintage look. Might also add a domed crystal. Do you have tips or extra pictures of what you did? Especially interested in the crown guards. Was thinking of using either a file or belt sander, depending on the result I'm after. Undecided yet


I'm not good enough to get the crown guards pointed. I'd like them that way tho. I just rounded off the tops and bottoms a bit with the Dremel. It was as much as I felt comfortable doing since I didn't remove the stem tube. If I can ever get the @#%! bezel off of one of these things, I may then try and get the tube out. I even ordered a set of dental picks as suggested by Lifetrekker, but haven't been able to do it. My bezel is now pretty scarred underneath the insert.

There was a post earlier, either this thread or the Brotherhood thread, where the crown guards were worked to perfection. I'll try and find it and edit this post. Maybe someone else knows right where it is and will post it. They were really well done. Good luck!
View attachment 12053626


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Palmettoman said:


> No, the matte dial finish didn't really help with the reflections, but its more in keeping with the vintage look that I was going for with this one. The spray I used is supposed to be UV resistant. I guess time will tell. It's a good thing that I like the look, cause it'd be a pain trying to remove it.


Thank you for the comparison. Did the spray affect the lume glow?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

saturnine said:


> Thank you for the comparison. Did the spray affect the lume glow?


I think the coffee staining effected it somewhat. It's acceptable for a budget build, but not great by any stretch. But it wasn't great to begin with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

cuevobat said:


> Look at my customer review. The Bezel on my sample didn't move, it was fixed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received mine. The bezel didn't want to turn at first. I thought by bizarre coincidence I might have gotten the one you presumably returned. But with a little persuasion, it broke loose and now ratchets around nicely.

The rubber strap was a pleasant surprise. I didn't expect to like it. It is shorter than my Seiko straps. Not extra long to accommodate the wet suit I'll never wear.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

3WR said:


> I received mine. The bezel didn't want to turn at first. I thought by bizarre coincidence I might have gotten the one you presumably returned. But with a little persuasion, it broke loose and now ratchets around nicely.
> 
> The rubber strap was a pleasant surprise. I didn't expect to like it. It is shorter than my Seiko straps. Not extra long to accommodate the wet suit I'll never wear.
> 
> View attachment 12060586


If you also have an 8926ob could you please give us a comparison&#8230; case shape, LtoL, movement, etc.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Just in today. I know it's not an 8926. Actually, I'm completely clueless as to the model number. Also, it houses the Miyota movement.

Now the big question: To mod or not to mod? :-d


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Debating which domed crystal i should get for my snowflake sub homage, acrylic, mineral or Sapphire, and AR coated or none


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

matlobi said:


> Just in today. I know it's not an 8926. Actually, I'm completely clueless as to the model number. Also, it houses the Miyota movement.
> 
> Now the big question: To mod or not to mod? :-d
> 
> View attachment 12068258


Definitely mod. Without question mod. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

You came to the wrong place to leave watches unmodded. MUUAAAHAHAHAAAA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

BRad704 said:


> You came to the wrong place to leave watches unmodded. MUUAAAHAHAHAAAA.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true!!! LOL


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

redzebra said:


> If you also have an 8926ob could you please give us a comparison&#8230; case shape, LtoL, movement, etc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Aside from the strap, they appear to be twins. The only other difference I see is the bezel insert. The 23678 has minute marks all the way around. (Which I like for the mod I have in mind.) My 8926OB only has markings to 15. I don't know enough about these to know if that is normal or not. I've seen pictures both ways.

One more thing. The font on the case back is slightly larger on the new one. And it has 23678 on the case back instead of 8926OB.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

redzebra said:


> If you also have an 8926ob could you please give us a comparison&#8230; case shape, LtoL, movement, etc.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


They're identical except for the strap

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I guess I didn't post this here before. I got this one for a sweet deal on amazon.ca, I was after a case only, but the extra open heart movement was nice.
The plan is to replace the dial / movement on the 8926, I already have a movement and dial, waiting on hands. The open heart movement / dial will go into a dress seiko 5. Will see how it will go.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

http://www.jomashop.com/invicta-diver-pro-rubber-mens-watch-9110.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+Under+$100&gclid=Cj0KEQjw6-PJBRCO_br1qoOB4LABEiQAEkqcVRgrB3FerJNmzil8ZCL8PDT4JLmFLnRwhjPe2mZHDfEaAp4Y8P8HAQ


Theres also the IN9110, same as the 8926, only has a SM style bezel


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> They're identical except for the strap
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


And the bezel font


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

laff79 said:


> And the bezel font


Yes I missed that very obvious detail, didn't I?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SukSeiko (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi gents. Sorry for being a little OT (but not that much). I'm really interested in buying a modded invicta 8926 with the Seiko movement < 140$ as an alternative of skx007. Does anybody know if there's a forum dedicated to that? Or do I keep searching here on the marketplace and eBay? Does taking the standard one and the parts separately and then taking them to a watchmaker cost me that much more?
Thanks to everybody who will answer 

Inviato dal mio MI 2S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Long time not posting in here. So here is it








P/s: don't mind if you can't find my trouser, i wear a short jean


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

SukSeiko said:


> Hi gents. Sorry for being a little OT (but not that much). I'm really interested in buying a modded invicta 8926 with the Seiko movement < 140$ as an alternative of skx007. Does anybody know if there's a forum dedicated to that? Or do I keep searching here on the marketplace and eBay? Does taking the standard one and the parts separately and then taking them to a watchmaker cost me that much more?
> Thanks to everybody who will answer
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 2S utilizzando Tapatalk


There are a few that show up in F29 from time to time in that price range. I would suggest downloading the Watchrecon app and setting Invicta 8926 as a search term to see what comes up.

If you don't find what you're looking for there, then there are people here in the forum that mod Invicta 8926s for customers on a regular basis, including myself and rebeass (Randy Sass). Just send us a PM if you're interested in exploring that route.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Lehungb2b said:


> Long time not posting in here. So here is it
> View attachment 12086634
> 
> 
> P/s: don't mind if you can't find my trouser, i wear a short jean


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

anyone point me to a vendor with double domed AR coated crystal or sapphire?

i haven't reached out to crystal times yet but they don't seem to have any dd ar coated with a 30.5mm diameter? will contact fleabay sellers and ....../.........s in the meantime.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

mouseandcat said:


> anyone point me to a vendor with double domed AR coated crystal or sapphire?
> 
> i haven't reached out to crystal times yet but they don't seem to have any dd ar coated with a 30.5mm diameter? will contact fleabay sellers and ....../.........s in the meantime.


What watch are you looking for that size crystal? 8926ob uses 30mm, crystal times has it. It is the monster crystal. The 8926a uses a 29.5 mm crystal. Sometimes on rare occasions you will find an 8926ob with 29.5 mm crystal. The 9937 uses a 30.5 mm crystal and the 9937a uses a 29.5mm crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Will the followings be your future modding options? :-d
https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-unique-hand-sets-seiko-hands-4411322.html


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

tamtkpp said:


> Will the followings be your future modding options? :-d
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-unique-hand-sets-seiko-hands-4411322.html


I pre-ordered a set, please keep us posted.

The description of the second hand did not match the pictures, can you tell me what seconds hand comes with crowdfunding set #2? And can that be changed for a given order?

Thank you


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the support.
The final product will designed base on the description, the pics are showing the hand style only. 

So for the set #2, it will comes with a white second hand. 

For hands combination, I think it's possible to offer second hand choices for those who supported me with pre order price. 

Thanks all for the support


watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> What watch are you looking for that size crystal? 8926ob uses 30mm, crystal times has it. It is the monster crystal. The 8926a uses a 29.5 mm crystal. Sometimes on rare occasions you will find an 8926ob with 29.5 mm crystal. The 9937 uses a 30.5 mm crystal and the 9937a uses a 29.5mm crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This should be a sticky, or a poster, or a tattoo. YMMV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mouseandcat (Jan 26, 2016)

well, i have two 8926's: one miyota 8215, one nh35a (no longer have the miyota version).

a few months ago i measured the original miyota 8926 and it was 30.5. I ordered 30.5mm x 3.0mm domed from esslinger and it fit on both versions. so i know i could press on the 30.5mm domed crystals (heights of 2.5mm and 3.0mm from esslinger onto the the miyota and nh35a). i guess i will take my nh35a crystal out and measure it again at some point this week.

perhaps a 30mm diameter won't make much of a difference as far as fit (not too concerned about water-proofness)? perhaps there's wider variation among the nh35a models?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I have an unmolested 9094 (NH35) I would like to sell or trade for an 8926ob. The 9094 has the scalloped bezel which is said to be better for the coin edge mod (the reason I bought it but have changed my mind).

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009P66Z4


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Good for one more post....maybe more.
My first 8926ob mod from a little while back.
Hands from yobokies. Insert from Tiger.
Crystal from Esslinger. 
Dial... fogetaboudit, you'll be lucky if you can find one...I just happened to be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## superh3ro (Mar 8, 2017)

long shot here but would anyone know what size the crystal for this invicta would be? 30.5mm?


----------



## superh3ro (Mar 8, 2017)

redzebra said:


> Good for one more post....maybe more.
> My first 8926ob mod from a little while back.
> Hands from yobokies. Insert from Tiger.
> Crystal from Esslinger.
> ...


that crystal looks good - do you have the sku or model name?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

superh3ro said:


> long shot here but would anyone know what size the crystal for this invicta would be? 30.5mm?
> 
> View attachment 12142754


I have the black dial in for a project. I belive it has the standard 30.0mm

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

superh3ro said:


> that crystal looks good - do you have the sku or model name?


I think it was this one:
3.00 mm Thick Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Watch Crystal with 2.0mm Edge

There are several to choose from here:
Glass Watch Crystals | Facy Glass Crystals | Esslinger.com


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

superh3ro said:


> long shot here but would anyone know what size the crystal for this invicta would be? 30.5mm?
> 
> View attachment 12142754


whats the movement inside these ones?


----------



## Danger2Manifold (Jun 9, 2017)

Lehungb2b said:


> Long time not posting in here. So here is it
> View attachment 12086634
> 
> 
> P/s: don't mind if you can't find my trouser, i wear a short jean


Get out of my head! I just got the same hands and dial in from dagaz yesterday to mod my 8926! Great minds, eh?


----------



## therealdan0 (Mar 10, 2015)

Apologies if this is out of line but it seems like the best place to ask, given the modding talent pool. Does anyone have the original 8926ob dial that they would be willing to sell? Preferably to fit the nh35a movement. I'm based in the UK. 

Much appreciated folks.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

therealdan0 said:


> Apologies if this is out of line but it seems like the best place to ask, given the modding talent pool. Does anyone have the original 8926ob dial that they would be willing to sell? Preferably to fit the nh35a movement. I'm based in the UK.
> 
> Much appreciated folks.


I have like 30. Pm me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I have like 30. Pm me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha. I was going to reply to say I have 3! 30...WOW.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Ha. I was going to reply to say I have 3! 30...WOW.


I have like 10 or 15 right now. But give me a couple more years...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice mod Randy, as always!

The crown looks a bit different on that one. Is it a modded stock one, or a replacement?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Nice mod Randy, as always!
> 
> The crown looks a bit different on that one. Is it a modded stock one, or a replacement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It is from a Tiger 5513. The first gen. 
No modding. It fits the Invicta tube.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Just a heads up if anyone is interested, the swiss version with a sellita sw200 is available for 198 from evine.com

http://www.evine.com/Product/647-03...7-037&cm_re=OnAirNowPg-Invicta Watches647-037


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

This watch was cursed from the get go. Movements date complication got damaged somehow so I had to go from a patina snowflake dial and hands from yobokies to a no date dial from Tiger and handset from eBay.

Had to age the dial and hands via the oven, which was an adventure. Dial turned a cool greenish blue with creamy indices. Sprayed with matte spray to lose the gloss.

Scored a domed acrylic crystal but didn't realize the bezel insert (which was a $60 ceramic one that I had to sand down to fit) had to come off before popping off the bezel to do a crystal swap. In the process, the click spring went flying across my basement during re-assembly never to be found.

Did I also mention this watch got a blue shark NATO, a canvas panatime strap and a Parnis oyster bracelet? 
Now I'm noticing a speck on the crystal and not sure if I like the patina look since the bezel is bright blue. Ordered another snowflake dial and hands from eBay. Ugh.

This hobby can be both infuriating and wallet depleting. Anyway here are some pics of result as of today.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the dial looks great.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

laff79 said:


> This watch was cursed from the get go. Movements date complication got damaged somehow so I had to go from a patina snowflake dial and hands from yobokies to a no date dial from Tiger and handset from eBay.
> 
> Had to age the dial and hands via the oven, which was an adventure. Dial turned a cool greenish blue with creamy indices. Sprayed with matte spray to lose the gloss.
> 
> ...


Grab a regular aluminum bezel insert from eBay and fade it in some bleach to go with the patina dial and hands. They will look great together.

And another watch to mod with the ceramic insert and new dial and hands you've ordered! (I know I'm not helping...;-)).

Lets see some pics with the other straps.:-!


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> Grab a regular aluminum bezel insert from eBay and fade it in some bleach to go with the patina dial and hands. They will look great together.


I second that


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> Grab a regular aluminum bezel insert from eBay and fade it in some bleach to go with the patina dial and hands. They will look great together.
> 
> And another watch to mod with the ceramic insert and new dial and hands you've ordered! (I know I'm not helping...;-)).
> 
> Lets see some pics with the other straps.:-!


I'm definitely considering that. 
thanks guys


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> Grab a regular aluminum bezel insert from eBay and fade it in some bleach to go with the patina dial and hands. They will look great together.


I did something similar with this one.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

*How I debranded the crown on my 8926ob (your mileage may vary):*
I stared off by putting the stem in a variable speed drill.









Lifted it out just enough to be able to see that it is centered so that it rotates uniformly about its axis without a wobble. 
I tightened the chuck so it would not slip but did not make it too tight.









There are four factors here that one needs to keep in mind:
1. The grit of the sand paper. I initially started off by testing a 500 grit paper but switched to 220 when I saw that the 500 was not effective enough for a starter.
2. The speed of the drill (need a variable speed drill). I started off by running it slowly and increased the speed as I saw the results from changing the speed.
3. The pressure applied on the crown. I started with a little pressure and then increased it.
4. The angle the sand paper is held. The crown is not flat. It has a raised logo. The angle of the sand paper needs to be changed to hit all the contours.
Finally, stop and check frequently. Every time I changed one of the variables I would stop and check the effect such a change had.









In hind sight, to get better control, I should have wrapped the sand paper on a small piece of wood.
That would have been the miniature version of using sand paper on a wood block to sand a large area.
Below...after using 220 grit.









Moved on to 500 grit









Much like when you work on the case. Move through the grit paper and go back one if you are not getting the finish you are looking for.
Below...the crown after working progressively through 1000, 1500, 2500 and 3000 grit. 
Just stop at the point when you reach the desired finish or keep going to a finer grit.









I then switched to a chrome polishing paste on tissue paper.









And then I was done.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

redzebra said:


> *How I debranded the crown on my 8926ob (your mileage may vary):*
> I stared off by putting the stem in a variable speed drill.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12172322&d=1497843935"]
> ...


Looking good man


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> Lets see some pics with the other straps.:-!


As requested...










I really like the blue shark NATO.

However, this Seiko military mod has been stealing a lot of wrist time...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

laff79 said:


> As requested...


Man, that dial is stunning. Was that the bright blue Tiger dial originally? If I organize a cookie exchange will you share your recipe?


----------



## Danger2Manifold (Jun 9, 2017)

redzebra said:


> *How I debranded the crown on my 8926ob (your mileage may vary):*
> I stared off by putting the stem in a variable speed drill.
> 
> View attachment 12172322
> ...


Looks great! Easy way to sterilize the crown and make sure it comes out relatively even. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Danger2Manifold (Jun 9, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Just a heads up if anyone is interested, the swiss version with a sellita sw200 is available for 198 from evine.com
> 
> Invicta 40mm Pro Diver Swiss Made Automatic Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch w/ 3-Slot Dive Case


Just checked it out, for some reason the price shot up overnight to $510


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Man, that dial is stunning. Was that the bright blue Tiger dial originally? If I organize a cookie exchange will you share your recipe?


Thanks man. Top rack of oven on broil 450 degrees for about 30min. But all ovens are different. I was checking it every 5min to be careful. The hands cooked up much quicker. 
And yes it was originally the bright royal blue


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

laff79 said:


> As requested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The straps look great and the dial is fantastic. A faded insert would look killer.
A couple of pics for inspiration...













(not my pics)


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

This one for today and a few shots from when I finished the mod yesterday.
Details below.










































8926ob w/NH35A
Dial from ajuicet
H & M hands from yobokies
S hand from DLW
Crystal from Esslinger (Stella WRA Ever-Tite w/white ring)
Insert from the bay...sanded flat to make it thinner and sanded the outside to make it smaller
Strap from the bay


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> The straps look great and the dial is fantastic. A faded insert would look killer.
> A couple of pics for inspiration...
> View attachment 12178010
> View attachment 12178018


Ordered the aluminum bezel today!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Danger2Manifold said:


> Fluffyfreak505 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a heads up if anyone is interested, the swiss version with a sellita sw200 is available for 198 from evine.com
> ...


Booo. Musta been a weekend sale


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

I know this is probably a long shot, but I'll ask anyway. Does anyone happen to have a spare bezel (the ring not the insert) for a Miyota 8926 they can sell? Oddly, with one of the cases I took apart to debrand I somehow lost the bezel ring. Click ring and retaining wire too, but i can probably do without the click and should be able to make a new retaining ring. PM please if you can help.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Stock Invicta with a Dagaz dial and Ofrei seconds hand. De-branded, cyclops removed, etc. I'm pretty sure it's going to live on the YGDZ jubilee.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

pyddet said:


>


I'm not typically a fan of jubilees, but that looks great.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

pyddet said:


> Stock Invicta with a Dagaz dial and Ofrei seconds hand. De-branded, cyclops removed, etc. I'm pretty sure it's going to live on the YGDZ jubilee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have twins


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Booo. Musta been a weekend sale


I just clicked on the link, and it's at $189 right now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

pyddet said:


> Stock Invicta with a Dagaz dial and Ofrei seconds hand. De-branded, cyclops removed, etc. I'm pretty sure it's going to live on the YGDZ jubilee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir. I bought a few watches and dials when they were on sale so I could sell them to fund the old habit... I made the mistake of putting this one on.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

pyddet said:


> Thank you, sir. I bought a few watches and dials when they were on sale so I could sell them to fund the old habit... I made the mistake of putting this one on.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


what is YGDZ?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> what is YGDZ?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


YGDZ Silver Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Band Strap Curved End Solid Links Color Silver 20mm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E36CS1A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ALptzb7BG3EE9

It's the maker of the best 7 dollar jubilee bracelet on all of Amazon.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danger2Manifold (Jun 9, 2017)

pyddet said:


> YGDZ Silver Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Band Strap Curved End Solid Links Color Silver 20mm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E36CS1A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ALptzb7BG3EE9
> 
> It's the maker of the best 7 dollar jubilee bracelet on all of Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Dang, solid links for 7 bucks? Can't beat that

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

watch_nian . instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

tamtkpp said:


> watch_nian . instagram
> My store: watchnian ecwid


Solid mod. I wish I still had mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles_Wilson (Mar 10, 2014)

Post to wrong thread.

I definitely wish I was modding an 8926 right now though!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

So, i just started reading "Where Is Joe Merhcant?" And decided i need myself a tribute watch to Frank Bama. Would be using a military dial akin to the SNZG, just wondering what style bezel should i go with?


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Has anyone ever used this?

https://www.aestuswatches.com/product-page/custom-made-dial-for-seiko-skx-snk









Doesn't look bad for 17$.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Finally finished the vintage snowflake mod


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> Has anyone ever used this?
> 
> https://www.aestuswatches.com/product-page/custom-made-dial-for-seiko-skx-snk
> 
> ...


I saw one they had listed on Ebay a few weeks back and I watched it and almost bought it but someone wanted it more than I did. It does look pretty good for the money and the logo isn't bad.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Danger2Manifold said:


> Dang, solid links for 7 bucks? Can't beat that
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


If only there was a 22mm straight end version!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

laff79 said:


> Finally finished the vintage snowflake mod


love it man, this what my next mod is gonna be. is that a Acrylic crystal or mineral?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> love it man, this what my next mod is gonna be. is that a Acrylic crystal or mineral?


Thanks man, it's a domed acrylic.


----------



## Beldo51 (Jun 27, 2017)

New member here. I have been reading this thread for a while now. Thanks for all the tips, advice and tutorials. Now I am hooked on nodding. Here are the ones I have done so far. The white dial is a scooby 6924.


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Danger2Manifold said:


> Dang, solid links for 7 bucks? Can't beat that
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


I just had this delivered today as a big fan of jubilee bracelets. Note the exact wording from the seller is that is its a "Curved End Solid Links" bracelet, not "Solid End Links". They are in fact, not "Solid End Links". I am not complaining at all though for $7.00 shipped. Also note they do not come with spring bars. Also not a failure of the seller, just a note for buyers. I have received spring bars with every strap or bracelet I've ever purchased so this caught me off guard.


----------



## W.Rabbit (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey new fun here! i have broken crystal trying to cut out the cyclope, and broken also crystal caseback.
Now i have a question:

Can Alpha Watch Solid Caseback be used on Invicta 8926? 

i read ........... caseback fit, but its out of stock at the moment.

Cheers.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

W.Rabbit said:


> Hey new fun here! i have broken crystal trying to cut out the cyclope, and broken also crystal caseback.
> Now i have a question:
> 
> Can Alpha Watch Solid Caseback be used on Invicta 8926?
> ...


Sorry to hear. For case back you can use SOKI case back if you have those cheaper diver watch. Otherwise r a f f &3s sell solid case back as well. Not sure if I can actually put the vendor name here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

cbouza3 said:


> I just had this delivered today as a big fan of jubilee bracelets. Note the exact wording from the seller is that is its a "Curved End Solid Links" bracelet, not "Solid End Links". They are in fact, not "Solid End Links". I am not complaining at all though for $7.00 shipped. Also note they do not come with spring bars. Also not a failure of the seller, just a note for buyers. I have received spring bars with every strap or bracelet I've ever purchased so this caught me off guard.


Wow, $7.00!! Nice.

On the .ca, they are $35 + $7 for shipping.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

My latest iteration:
8926OB
Sterilized case and crown
eBay rivet bracelet
Divertite acrylic
Bleached navy bezel insert
Yobokies sterile faux-aged lume dial and hands
Medium egologo "cancer" sticker applied to dial


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

laff79 said:


> Finally finished the vintage snowflake mod


Looks great with the faded insert. Very nicely done!!!


----------



## vukasind (May 14, 2012)

whitemb said:


> My latest iteration:
> 8926OB
> Sterilized case and crown
> eBay rivet bracelet
> ...


Please tell me where to get that plexi!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

vukasind said:


> Please tell me where to get that plexi!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Esslinger - GS Watch Crystal DT Diver-Tite. I removed the gasket from my 8926 (which came with a 30.0 crystal) and press-fit a 30.8 divertite. This required me to expand the interior diameter of the bezel insert by about 0.7mm. Quick work with a drill press and sanding drum.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

pyddet said:


> YGDZ Silver Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Band Strap Curved End Solid Links Color Silver 20mm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E36CS1A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_ALptzb7BG3EE9
> 
> It's the maker of the best 7 dollar jubilee bracelet on all of Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Confirmed. I have this. The folded end links are ok and the other links needed some cleanup, but for the money? Very happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using an IBM Selectric ]|[


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Confirmation confirmed.... I spent about 20 minutes with some masking tape and 400 grit sandpaper before mine were ready for public consumption.



vmarks said:


> Confirmed. I have this. The folded end links are ok and the other links needed some cleanup, but for the money? Very happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using an IBM Selectric ]|[


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

pyddet said:


> Confirmation confirmed.... I spent about 20 minutes with some masking tape and 400 grit sandpaper before mine were ready for public consumption.


Yours was cleaner than mine - some of my outer links came with extra metal on the rounded crest of the link. I filed the extra bits down to match the rounded profile, sanded, and re-brushed them. I think I may have missed one, but at this point, I don't even mind.


----------



## Beldo51 (Jun 27, 2017)

Here is my newest mod. I used the udt timer dial with black style handset from dagaz.


----------



## Beldo51 (Jun 27, 2017)

Sorry, here are the rest of the pics. Accidently hit the wrong button on the last post.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Like a dolt, I ordered the wrong hands from Dagaz. I wanted the c3 snowflake , but ordered the white. Argh! This sub will be the death of me. I have some other Dagaz hands, too. I'll put them on the trade list. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Can anyone comment on the DLW mercedes hands? Looking for hands with white lume and possibly an all white seconds hand. But I've heard DLW hands don't always fit straight from the factory?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone know where I can get these hands that fit the NH35 movement?








Got the Dagaz dial that matches and the 8026 scalloped bezel ready to go, but the handset I have isn't close enough. Have a black date wheel on the way too.

Thanks in advance.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

You could buy ETA hour and minute hand. The hour hand would go right on and the minute may fit too,However the minute hand may be too loose. Some use pliers to squish the hand so it will fit. You could also use a dab of superglue but you have to be exceptionally careful not to glue the pinions together. The seconds hand could work too by doing the same thing (pliers, maybe glue if you feel like risking it). If you do glue the pinions together you can use a qtip with acetone to clean them off but after you have removed the hands and dial. Acetone will destroy the finish in that brand new digaz dial. 

Otto frei could be where you might find this hand set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rbesass said:


> You could buy ETA hour and minute hand. The hour hand would go right on and the minute may fit too,However the minute hand may be too loose. Some use pliers to squish the hand so it will fit. You could also use a dab of superglue but you have to be exceptionally careful not to glue the pinions together. The seconds hand could work too by doing the same thing (pliers, maybe glue if you feel like risking it). If you do glue the pinions together you can use a qtip with acetone to clean them off but after you have removed the hands and dial. Acetone will destroy the finish in that brand new digaz dial.
> 
> Otto frei could be where you might find this hand set.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great advice, thank you. My skills aren't there yet personally. I would have to entrust someone else to do that.

I have these and they look good, and I kind of dig the second hand....but the hour hand having the squared off inner portion bothers me a little too much.









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

They're not a 1:1, but Dagaz' Stiletto's look great on an Omega-ish mod. What you give up in lume area, you get back in angled, polished, character.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Nothing big, swapped out the NATO for. Cheapie rubber band with clasp from the bay.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

^^^ it also has that awesome Vanilla smell!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok so as I got the SNK hands out I dropped the second hand - and it's gone.

In a way I'm relieved. It wasn't what I wanted. That said, I decided on this.

The SNK hour/minute hand with a Turtle second hand (silver from the center out) and will tip the end in red.








And just like that I found the second hand....









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> Can anyone comment on the DLW mercedes hands? Looking for hands with white lume and possibly an all white seconds hand. But I've heard DLW hands don't always fit straight from the factory?


Why not give me a try 

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

tamtkpp said:


> Why not give me a try
> 
> watch_nian @ instagram
> My store: watchnian ecwid


If you'd make thin and elegant mercedes hands I'd be your man! I know I'm not the only one who'd like some thin hands. The dagaz and yobokies hands are quite fat. So maybe there's a business opportunity for you there.

Still, your hands look amazing I must say! Just not what I'm looking for right now.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

First mod. Dagaz dial, yobokies hands, eBay insert, Timefactors Royal Artillery nato.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

So right now I am in Costa Rica and a little out of the pocket but I happenned to check my email and saw that I had a nice surprise. William from tiger concepts let me know the black 12 hour and countdown bezels are done. I am not getting anything from this and am buying my own, I just want him to get some business to promote more bezel options for the 8926. It is the most limiting factor of modding these watches.

So they are $15 each and shipping is $8 no matter how many you order. You can email him through the site or if you want to save some money we could do a group order and I can distribute them for actually shipping. Honestly, that's a decent amount of work for me for no real benefit so I encourage you to do your own order. But if someone wants one and can stomach $3-5 shipping more than $8, let me know. My only real motivation here is to keep William interested in the 8926 platform so we can maybe get more colors etc. Supposedly these fit better than the eBay aftermarket inserts.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

idvsego said:


> So right now I am in Costa Rica and a little out of the pocket but I happenned to check my email and saw that I had a nice surprise. William from tiger concepts let me know the black 12 hour and countdown bezels are done. I am not getting anything from this and am buying my own, I just want him to get some business to promote more bezel options for the 8926. It is the most limiting factor of modding these watches.
> 
> So they are $15 each and shipping is $8 no matter how many you order. You can email him through the site or if you want to save some money we could do a group order and I can distribute them for actually shipping. Honestly, that's a decent amount of work for me for no real benefit so I encourage you to do your own order. But if someone wants one and can stomach $3-5 shipping more than $8, let me know. My only real motivation here is to keep William interested in the 8926 platform so we can maybe get more colors etc. Supposedly these fit better than the eBay aftermarket inserts.


Yep...I have used his inserts and they fit the 8926 very well.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> So right now I am in Costa Rica and a little out of the pocket but I happenned to check my email and saw that I had a nice surprise. William from tiger concepts let me know the black 12 hour and countdown bezels are done. I am not getting anything from this and am buying my own, I just want him to get some business to promote more bezel options for the 8926. It is the most limiting factor of modding these watches.
> 
> So they are $15 each and shipping is $8 no matter how many you order. You can email him through the site or if you want to save some money we could do a group order and I can distribute them for actually shipping. Honestly, that's a decent amount of work for me for no real benefit so I encourage you to do your own order. But if someone wants one and can stomach $3-5 shipping more than $8, let me know. My only real motivation here is to keep William interested in the 8926 platform so we can maybe get more colors etc. Supposedly these fit better than the eBay aftermarket inserts.


Very nice. Will be ordering one next paycheck. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Our favorite modding platform on sale now!

8926OB for $54 = https://smile.amazon.com/Invicta-8926OB-Analog-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B000JQFX1G/

8926 for a buck less = https://smile.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Collection-Automatic-Watch/dp/B001E96DHA/r

I hope you are all getting enough stock to mod. I couldn't resist and got another!


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Stupid post. Killed it.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

When you check out Amazon will take 30% off, you need to go to checkout.

You doubting me, cuevobat?  Look at your total and you should see the discount.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

swank said:


> When you check out Amazon will take 30% off, you need to go to checkout.
> 
> You doubting me, cuevobat?  Look at your total and you should see the discount.


I am not doubting you, I was confused with the whole checkout thing.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> I am not doubting you, I was confused with the whole checkout thing.


I'm teasing, dude, I figured you missed the discount part. Here is the total for the OB:









Go get some, everyone! I thought I had enough, but I couldn't resist


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Back to this ob mod today....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

swank said:


> When you check out Amazon will take 30% off, you need to go to checkout.
> 
> You doubting me, cuevobat?  Look at your total and you should see the discount.


Was that a Prime Day deal only? Tried it just now and is full price.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Was that a Prime Day deal only? Tried it just now and is full price.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Yes, prime day deal


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Yes, prime day deal


Shoot. I checked it and didn't think of the discount applying in the cart only. Glad you got one 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pointy crown guard goodness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that some gold goodness?


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Anyone know where I can get these hands that fit the NH35 movement?https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> You can also use hands from a Orient Mako 1, they fit perfect on Seiko movement.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Here two example with hands from a Mako 1:

minute and hour hands








second hand








;-)


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

Falco 67 said:


> You can also use hands from a Orient Mako 1, they fit perfect on Seiko movement.


Do you have a source for mako hands? thanks


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm sorry, no.

I buyed a broken Mako for parts use.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

I'll just leave this here.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone buy too many 8926 on prime day and want to offload one? I want to build another 12 hour


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

Nothing fancy here, i just put the zulu on my 8926. I'm thinking about getting domed saphire crystal since my crystal is still mineral







Found my old jean so i cut it and sewing a little, not too bad right?














Good day gentleman,


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Anyone buy too many 8926 on prime day and want to offload one? I want to build another 12 hour


Did they go cheap on Prime Day? 
(EDIT: went back a page, saw they did )

The 9404 is currently "Like New" from Amazon Warehouse Deals for $57. I picked one up.

Speaking of which, does anyone know where to find skeleton hands like this Seamaster?










I'm thinking blue bezel, and a simple hand swap and I'd have a very nice, inexpensive white dial Seamaster homage.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

^ DLW

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Otto Frei









*New Luminous Sport Hand Silver 90/150 W/Green Luminous
Minute hole size : 0.90 mm length 12.0 mm 
Hour hole size : 1.50 mm length 8.0 mm
HAN-6627 
$6.00 
*


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> Otto Frei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you do Otto hands, the minutes are often a little loose. Order a few pair in case you need to pinch them and mess them up like I did.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Just whipped this one up for my 13 year old. 9404 dial rebadged and plunked into a 8926 case. He loves it and I think is looks pretty good too. (Forgive the greasy fingerprints on the bezel insert )








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Just whipped this one up for my 13 year old. 9404 dial rebadged and plunked into a 8926 case. He loves it and I think is looks pretty good too. (Forgive the greasy fingerprints on the bezel insert )
> View attachment 12356355
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool! Is that just a stock Invicta dial with the logo removed and a new one installed? It looks great.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

I know this is strictly for 8926 models, but can I mod this 90197 I got as a gift? I searched and no mention of modding came up for this particular model


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Cool! Is that just a stock Invicta dial with the logo removed and a new one installed? It looks great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yep. The large egologo crab covers all 4 logo holes left by the invicta and the wings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

kriiiss said:


> I know this is strictly for 8926 models, but can I mod this 90197 I got as a gift? I searched and no mention of modding came up for this particular model
> 
> View attachment 12356365
> 
> View attachment 12356367


You can but it won't be a simple as the 8926. Yours is a quartz and a bit bigger at 44mm. You can give some of the quartz hands from ofrei.com a shot. Dial is probably bigger than most options but if you measure it you may be able to find something.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

swank said:


> Otto Frei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!!



whitemb said:


> Just whipped this one up for my 13 year old. 9404 dial rebadged and plunked into a 8926 case. He loves it and I think is looks pretty good too. (Forgive the greasy fingerprints on the bezel insert )
> View attachment 12356355
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooooook. You need to tell me more about how you did that custom logo!!!


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> Ooooook. You need to tell me more about how you did that custom logo!!!


Got it from www dot egologo dot me.

Standard "cancer" logo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

So how does one actually "pinch" hands to make them fit?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> So how does one actually "pinch" hands to make them fit?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I never got it to work but I was told to use twezers to flatten the hole. if you get it under zoom you will see a ridge. I scrapped them and went another way. Hour was always spot on though.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> So how does one actually "pinch" hands to make them fit?


Can someone else give some more information on this, please? I've heard the same thing, but am still not sure what to do. I've got some mods to do and need to know how to do this.

Thanks!


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

swank said:


> Can someone else give some more information on this, please? I've heard the same thing, but am still not sure what to do. I've got some mods to do and need to know how to do this.
> 
> Thanks!


I take a pair of tweezers and pinch the hole down slightly from the back. Pinch just on the inside flange as shown, not on the outside edge of the hand. Don't ask me how I know. I usually do it in two places. If you think 12 and 6, and 9 and 3, you have the idea. Here's a pic to show what I mean.










I also sanded the tips of the tweezers down so they would have a flat end. That way they are less likely to slip off the flange.



















Also, when you are squeezing, try to prevent the tweezers from slipping off the flange. If they do, your hole may end up too small. Then it will be hard or nearly impossible to set on the pinion. Don't ask me how I know that either.

BTW, I would buy several pairs of the hands that you intend to use so that if you screw up one or two, you have some extras. Lucky for us the Ofrei hands are pretty cheap. It took me a little practice to get the technique down, so don't be afraid to make a mistake or two. That's how we all learn best anyway.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Cheers LT!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> I take a pair of tweezers and pinch the hole down slightly from the back. Pinch just on the inside flange as shown, not on the outside edge of the hand. Don't ask me how I know. I usually do it in two places. If you think 12 and 6, and 9 and 3, you have the idea. Here's a pic to show what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on buying multiple hands. There's nothing worse than having to wait for another shipment when you want to finish the mod NOW.

You don't need to move the flange too much, only about .02 mm. The problem is rounding... most places call Seiko and ETA interchangeable because they say they are .90 mm hole widths. In reality, though, the Seiko hole size is .89 while the ETA is .91 to fit the associated pinions.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

my god is it very difficult setting hands. I have almost destroyed a set of vintage hamilton hands. I have a crappy Soki watch I am currently practicing on but I find the second hand is REAL tough. I guess it is always best to set the hands to 12 that way it is easier to stack em on top each other?


----------



## iltl32 (Mar 8, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> my god is it very difficult setting hands. I have almost destroyed a set of vintage hamilton hands. I have a crappy Soki watch I am currently practicing on but I find the second hand is REAL tough. I guess it is always best to set the hands to 12 that way it is easier to stack em on top each other?


If it has a date function, don't you need to set everything to 12 to make sure the date rolls over at the right time?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes, that is it.



iltl32 said:


> If it has a date function, don't you need to set everything to 12 to make sure the date rolls over at the right time?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Ojibway Bob said:


> my god is it very difficult setting hands. I have almost destroyed a set of vintage hamilton hands. I have a crappy Soki watch I am currently practicing on but I find the second hand is REAL tough. I guess it is always best to set the hands to 12 that way it is easier to stack em on top each other?


are you using any magnification? setting hands got so much easier when I finally bought a magnifying visor.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I originally was using a single loup. I just got a mag visor so that would help. I failed to mention I have a habit of trying this while sitting in the sun with a few drinks in tow.

So Kids out there!!! DO NOT DRINK AND MOD!!!!



idvsego said:


> are you using any magnification? setting hands got so much easier when I finally bought a magnifying visor.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I originally was using a single loup. I just got a mag visor so that would help. I failed to mention I have a habit of trying this while sitting in the sun with a few drinks in tow.
> 
> So Kids out there!!! DO NOT DRINK AND MOD!!!!


And stay clear of caffeine 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Danger2Manifold (Jun 9, 2017)

nckwvr said:


> And stay clear of caffeine
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nah, just balance yourself out. 1 beer for 1 coffee. You'll be fine. It's science.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

So I have my 9404 in hand and I think it will be nice when the mod is complete. 

I'd like to get a sapphire crystal as well, can anyone confirm it is in fact 30mm? I've read different things about the size, which may have varied over time, or possibly between the Miyota and Seiko movements, in not sure. 

Can anyone link to one that will work from Ofrei? I need to add it anyway to get to my minimum order so I figure I should order it all at once. 

Flat would be fine, but a 1mm dome would be amazing.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

idvsego said:


> Anyone buy too many 8926 on prime day and want to offload one? I want to build another 12 hour


There's a 12h bezel now?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> There's a 12h bezel now?


Email will at tiger concepts. He made a batch of 12 hour and countdown bezels for us.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Email will at tiger concepts. He made a batch of 12 hour and countdown bezels for us.


I _just now_ realized your name is "Id versus ego" not "I-D-vah-zay-go."

I'm slow.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> So I have my 9404 in hand and I think it will be nice when the mod is complete.
> 
> I'd like to get a sapphire crystal as well, can anyone confirm it is in fact 30mm? I've read different things about the size, which may have varied over time, or possibly between the Miyota and Seiko movements, in not sure.
> 
> ...


the only way to be totally sure is to take yours out an dmeasure it but by all accounts the new ones seem to be pretty consistant at 30mm. If you want a sapphire dome most people seem to use the monster domes from crystaltimes.

https://crystaltimes.net/shop/popular-models/monster/


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Danger2Manifold said:


> Nah, just balance yourself out. 1 beer for 1 coffee. You'll be fine. It's science.


A shot of Bailey's in my coffee works every time. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Danger2Manifold said:


> Nah, just balance yourself out. 1 beer for 1 coffee. You'll be fine. It's science.


Hmm, in that case should really try Jaeger bombs. I'll try setting hands with three of those and report back!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

idvsego said:


> the only way to be totally sure is to take yours out an dmeasure it but by all accounts the new ones seem to be pretty consistant at 30mm. If you want a sapphire dome most people seem to use the monster domes from crystaltimes.
> 
> https://crystaltimes.net/shop/popular-models/monster/


Weirdest twss...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

nckwvr said:


> And stay clear of caffeine
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Well when you run your body on 2-4 hours of sleep, kinda need the caffeine to function semi properly as a decent human being.......


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who has helped so far. I'm ordering hands today.

I opted to keep the original crystal for now. This morning I used a torch lighter to successfully remove the cyclops. Thanks to this tutorial:

http://www.donatwald.com/remove-cyclops-from-invicta-watches/

It took three tries with two-second lighter blasts (after the initial five second blast) before it came off. I took a small chunk off a corner with the second attempt. The third try I put the blade edge flat against the bottom. I would definitely recommend that over trying a corner.

Also got the bezel pried off without damage and replaced with a nice blue one from eBay.

All this took about five minutes this morning before I ran out the door to work! So I haven't glued the new bezel on or removed the residue from the cyclops yet. Hopefully will get to that and brushing the bracelet and case tonight. Long term I want to do the hands swap as well as dremel the logo off the case and install a domed sapphire crystal,but that's for down the road a bit.

Also considering one of those new Dagaz white "wave" dials, but we'll see, I'm not sure how much I want to sink into this first major mod project yet!

Anyway thanks again to everyone who gave suggestions, links, answers, and those who came before and posted photos, videos, and tutorials! It's amazing how much knowledge is out there, and even though I'm still at the very beginning I feel like I'll be able to do this. The only real anxiety is over installing the hands. Huge Hanks to @LifeTrekker, I feel like I could to what he posted above and make it work!

Questions:
1. What have you all used to remove the cyclops residue?
2. Have you found water resistance remained intact after the process? I don't know how heat affects the seal, but I want to take this swimming next week.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Questions:
> 1. What have you all used to remove the cyclops residue?
> 2. Have you found water resistance remained intact after the process? I don't know how heat affects the seal, but I want to take this swimming next week.


1. I used nail polish remover

2. No idea about in a pool, can say on the ocean on a cruise ship, and in heavy rain they held up fine


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

To get rid of the cyclops glue residue, I used a razor blade to scrape it off. Nail polish remover didn't work for me. Good luck.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Polish remover has to contain acetone I believe. Not all removers do these days. Of course the one my wife has doesn't.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Thanks to everyone who has helped so far. I'm ordering hands today.
> 
> I opted to keep the original crystal for now. This morning I used a torch lighter to successfully remove the cyclops. Thanks to this tutorial:
> 
> ...


Glad to help.

Use a new, fresh razor blade to remove the glue residue from the crystal. And then if any still remains, a cotton swab soaked in alcohol should take care of the rest of it.

Water resistance should be okay, but then again I always remove the crystal from the watch before using the torch trick to remove the cyclops. The heat could have conceivably damaged the seal.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Glad to help.
> 
> Use a new, fresh razor blade to remove the glue residue from the crystal. And then if any still remains, a cotton swab soaked in alcohol should take care of the rest of it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips, to you and everyone else!

EDIT: new bezel in, cyclops residue out! Razor blade worked perfectly, there wasn't anything left after that.










As for the water resistance, I was worried the heat could do something to the seal, but without a crystal press, removal wasn't an option for me. I guess I'll see what happens next week, it's just lake swimming.

If I can successfully perform the hand swap next week, I may look into buying a press as well. Or I might just try to do it all.

To that end, I'm looking at an inexpensive hand remover and plunger on eBay. But I get 10% off if I also order a crystal/case press at the same time.

I think I'm falling down the slope fast here guys...


----------



## juanjogar1108 (Jul 17, 2017)

J

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danger2Manifold (Jun 9, 2017)

nckwvr said:


> Hmm, in that case should really try Jaeger bombs. I'll try setting hands with three of those and report back!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## juanjogar1108 (Jul 17, 2017)

I apologize for the letter post....my phone was acting up. I'm looking to do this mod and an Invicta I just ordered and will be getting Friday through the mail. The model # is 23476 Rose Gold with a Matte Black Bezel (I'll post a picture when I receive it tomorrow). I want to paint the outside of the bezel rose gold and remove the diamond stones. I think they are too flashy for my liking. To give you guys an idea of what look I'm going for this watch I'm looking have it look like the Rolex Everose Gold. What are your recommendations about painting it and stone removals?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> I think I'm falling down the slope fast here guys...


Welcome to the darkside, cookies are over there.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Thanks for the tips, to you and everyone else!
> 
> As for the water resistance, I was worried the heat could do something to the seal, but without a crystal press, removal wasn't an option for me. I guess I'll see what happens next week, it's just lake swimming.
> 
> ...


I have a cheap crystal press I picked up at Harbor Freight Tools that has served me quite well during my past couple of years of modding. IIRC, it was less than $15.00. If you're in the US, and have a Harbor Freight close by, it might be worth checking out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


> Thanks for the tips, to you and everyone else!
> 
> EDIT: new bezel in, cyclops residue out! Razor blade worked perfectly, there wasn't anything left after that.
> 
> ...


That looks so much better. Good job.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

You guys are gonna tire of me quickly. Lol.

Tried another new thing tonight, brushed away the polished center links on the bracelet with some red scratchy pad. The hardest part was getting in between the links to the polished beveled edges. Did ok, and it looks a billion times better:










Then I tried brushing the case a bit as well on both sides. It looks decent but I think I need to redo it when I disassemble the case to put the hands on later. It was difficult with the bezel on, and crown in. I used some painters tape which made it simpler, but getting into all the crevices and smaller areas on the crown side was not 100% successful.

Here's how she sits now:










For now, I'm reasonably happy with the progress. But again, the real challenge will be when I get the case open and start on the hands!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> You guys are gonna tire of me quickly. Lol.
> 
> Tried another new thing tonight, brushed away the polished center links on the bracelet with some red scratchy pad. The hardest part was getting in between the links to the polished beveled edges. Did ok, and it looks a billion times better:
> 
> ...


looks great man!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

juanjogar1108 said:


> I apologize for the letter post....my phone was acting up. I'm looking to do this mod and an Invicta I just ordered and will be getting Friday through the mail. The model # is 23476 Rose Gold with a Matte Black Bezel (I'll post a picture when I receive it tomorrow). I want to paint the outside of the bezel rose gold and remove the diamond stones. I think they are too flashy for my liking. To give you guys an idea of what look I'm going for this watch I'm looking have it look like the Rolex Everose Gold. What are your recommendations about painting it and stone removals?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Is this a Prodiver with the 40mm diameter case? If so, there are Submariner style (smooth, printed numbers and hash marks) bezel inserts that should fit with minor work. There may be Yachtmaster style (raised numbers and hash marks, often left in silver/aluminum color) inserts available too, but I have not looked for them. I had an older Invicta with a Yachtmaster style insert. It is easy to paint them, then lightly sand the raised bits to get silver numbers and hash marks against a darker background. I have no suggestions for painting the bezel to match the rose gold plating, sorry.


----------



## juanjogar1108 (Jul 17, 2017)

jzoo said:


> Is this a Prodiver with the 40mm diameter case? If so, there are Submariner style (smooth, printed numbers and hash marks) bezel inserts that should fit with minor work. There may be Yachtmaster style (raised numbers and hash marks, often left in silver/aluminum color) inserts available too, but I have not looked for them. I had an older Invicta with a Yachtmaster style insert. It is easy to paint them, then lightly sand the raised bits to get silver numbers and hash marks against a darker background. I have no suggestions for painting the bezel to match the rose gold plating, sorry.


Thanks for the suggestion. I got it in the mail yesterday and replaced the metal band for a rubber one and I'll admit it came out looking sexy unfortunately it lost one of the pins that holds the clasp so my jeweler has it to replace it

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Koby360 (Jan 15, 2012)

Palmettoman said:


> I installed the completely bleached insert today along with a new Crystal Times crystal. Not sure if the insert will survive, but really diggin' the crystal.
> View attachment 12019882
> View attachment 12019890


Looks great, I really like that crystal.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BOOM! 12 hour insert enroute from William! big thanks to idvsego for setting this up for us. keep supporting these vendors, so they make more stuff for our 8926s!


----------



## juanjogar1108 (Jul 17, 2017)

Got my watch back! First mod was switching it to a black rubber strap. The original rose gold bracelet was a little tacky for my liking









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> BOOM! 12 hour insert enroute from William! big thanks to idvsego for setting this up for us. keep supporting these vendors, so they make more stuff for our 8926s!


Countdown and two 12 hours on the way to me. Two are already planned out, trying to decide on the mod for the last at this very moment.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Countdown and two 12 hours on the way to me. Two are already planned out, trying to decide on the mod for the last at this very moment.


I also ordered a snowflake dial, and blue insert from William, need snowflake hands, and a domed crystal for that mod, gotta sterile sub dial, gonna use that with the 12 hour. just need to figure out the hands I wanna use on that, as well as a crystal for it.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> BOOM! 12 hour insert enroute from William! big thanks to idvsego for setting this up for us. keep supporting these vendors, so they make more stuff for our 8926s!


I might like to support him; but I don't know who William is. A link would help.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> I might like to support him; but I don't know who William is. A link would help.


I believe William is the owner of Tiger Concept http://www.tiger-concept.com
and can be emailed at [email protected]


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> I might like to support him; but I don't know who William is. A link would help.


sorry! William is the owner of tiger concepts


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> sorry! William is the owner of tiger concepts


Ahh thanks. I have already supported him then with a nice Miyota 90xx watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

juanjogar1108 said:


> Got my watch back! First mod was switching it to a black rubber strap. The original rose gold bracelet was a little tacky for my liking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man. The rubber strap looks killer


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> Ahh thanks. I have already supported him then with a nice Miyota 90xx watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


William fulfilled a request from a single modder (me) to create 12 hour bezels and countdown bezels specifically for spare part sales. Those bezels fit the invicta 8926 as well as anything else on the market. And anyone that has done a couple of these mod projects know bezel inserts are the most limiting aspect of this platform. I am hoping we as a community can buy enough of these to encourage him to expand his selections.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Im really excited to get these parts from TC in! Ill definitely be placing more orders with him in the future.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Whats a good source for a SEL oyster bracelet? I know the parnis bracelet is one, are there an others out there i should look at? Going on a snowflake homage


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Im really excited to get these parts from TC in! Ill definitely be placing more orders with him in the future.


Same. I am thinking of ordering some more as a backup. I daydream about a 12 hour with no minute markers and a red triangle at 12.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I have day dreams of blue 12 hour bezels, and maybe even (dare i say.......) SILVER!:-! I have tons of cool mashups/hybrids/whateever you wanna call em in my head, some of them tho, that parts needed/wanted dont exist yet.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Whats a good source for a SEL oyster bracelet? I know the parnis bracelet is one, are there an others out there i should look at? Going on a snowflake homage


This one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016JYWCYC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The contour of the endlinks matches the lugs nicely:









They're a little proud on the underside, though:


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Latest re-mod with tea staining on the hands/indices (originally pretty bright yellow from yobokies) and more aggressive bleaching of the insert (originally navy from ebay). I call it my Blue Snowcrab.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I have gone to the site numerous times just to look at a base case & movement for my BSH mod. I often wondered if this was in fact the William posters mention. So I guess it is ok to go ahead and grab a piece from him or should I email him directly?



cuevobat said:


> I might like to support him; but I don't know who William is. A link would help.





idvsego said:


> William fulfilled a request from a single modder (me) to create 12 hour bezels and countdown bezels specifically for spare part sales. Those bezels fit the invicta 8926 as well as anything else on the market. And anyone that has done a couple of these mod projects know bezel inserts are the most limiting aspect of this platform. I am hoping we as a community can buy enough of these to encourage him to expand his selections.





Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Im really excited to get these parts from TC in! Ill definitely be placing more orders with him in the future.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> This one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B016JYWCYC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The contour of the endlinks matches the lugs nicely:
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Do yours wobble at all? I read before that there is a subtle wobble and a gap......is that true with yours?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I have gone to the site numerous times just to look at a base case & movement for my BSH mod. I often wondered if this was in fact the William posters mention. So I guess it is ok to go ahead and grab a piece from him or should I email him directly?


Order with confidence from William at Tiger Concepts. He is a great guy to deal with. And if you don't see exactly what you're looking for on his website, just drop him a quick email and let him know what you're looking for. FYI, his email address is [email protected].

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Do yours wobble at all? I read before that there is a subtle wobble and a gap......is that true with yours?


Yes. It's small enough that it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

what about older sub style bracelets? wanting one that tapers from 20 to 16. think that might be a better look for snowflake


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Latest re-mod with tea staining on the hands/indices (originally pretty bright yellow from yobokies) and more aggressive bleaching of the insert (originally navy from ebay). I call it my Blue Snowcrab.
> 
> View attachment 12373729


Great crab dial. Where did you find it?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

So gentlemen, i am in need of some advice for a mod. I have a sterile milsub dial, going to be using a 12 hour bezel with it, now debating on hands. Im leaning towards field spec ones, but am open to suggestions. Pictures would be appreciated. Thank ya gents!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> So gentlemen, i am in need of some advice for a mod. I have a sterile milsub dial, going to be using a 12 hour bezel with it, now debating on hands. Im leaning towards field spec ones, but am open to suggestions. Pictures would be appreciated. Thank ya gents!


Sword hands


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

blakerad said:


> Great crab dial. Where did you find it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Www dot egologo dot me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

whitemb said:


> Www dot egologo dot me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a feeling that's where. Looks great

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmSel (Jul 20, 2017)

blakerad said:


> Great crab dial. Where did you find it?


I second this?


----------



## ArmSel (Jul 20, 2017)

whitemb said:


> Www dot egologo dot me


Thanks! And please ignore my previos comment...


----------



## Danger2Manifold (Jun 9, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> You guys are gonna tire of me quickly. Lol.
> 
> Tried another new thing tonight, brushed away the polished center links on the bracelet with some red scratchy pad. The hardest part was getting in between the links to the polished beveled edges. Did ok, and it looks a billion times better:
> 
> ...


Looks really good man! Personally, I found that 600 grit sandpaper works very well for brushing polished sections of bracelets and cases, especially if you use something like a small nail file or a pencil as a sort of sanding block. I had to brush the original endlinks that came with my 8926 to use with a retro riveted oyster bracelet because the ones that it came with were nowhere near close to fitting the case


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Sword hands


man those do look good. hmmmmmm


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Any one happen to have a extra stem for a seiko powered 8926? I gotta scalloped one with hinky stem, and id like to mod it.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Any one happen to have a extra stem for a seiko powered 8926? I gotta scalloped one with hinky stem, and id like to mod it.


Go to esslinger and buy one. They are about $6. It's listed for 6r35 or 6r36.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Go to esslinger and buy one. They are about $6. It's listed for 6r35 or 6r36.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would like to help a fellow modder out first if i can man.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Was just wondering if anyone ever used the yobokies sub dial on the Invicta. Would love to see pictures!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hands arrived! For those of you who remember being new to this, would you recommend that I get a hand presser, or try to install freehand? eBay has cheap plunger style pressers for like $16 but I'm wondering if they're worth it.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Woooohoooo!!! Got my bezels and dial in from William at TC today. Got the 12 hour on, just need some hands for it. Also need snowflake hands and i can put my blue snowflake together. Some pics of my new travellin watch for yalls enjoymen














Sterile sub dial from a store that rhymes with baffles, 12 hour bezel from Tiger Concepts, still debating field spec or sword hands for it, and debating if i want a bracelet, rubber, nato, or leather for it. Suggestions, ideas and advice is always accepted!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Also, 3.5 domed mineral crystal from esslingers


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Hands arrived! For those of you who remember being new to this, would you recommend that I get a hand presser, or try to install freehand? eBay has cheap plunger style pressers for like $16 but I'm wondering if they're worth it.


I got one. Just remember to make sure every thing is lined up properly and use magnification.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Hands arrived! For those of you who remember being new to this, would you recommend that I get a hand presser, or try to install freehand? eBay has cheap plunger style pressers for like $16 but I'm wondering if they're worth it.


I use one too. It, a coffee stirer, and Rodaco putty are your best friends. Oh, that and good lighting, magnification, and not too much coffee.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Woooohoooo!!! Got my bezels and dial in from William at TC today. Got the 12 hour on, just need some hands for it. Also need snowflake hands and i can put my blue snowflake together. Some pics of my new travellin watch for yalls enjoymen
> View attachment 12387411
> 
> View attachment 12387413
> ...


Bezel insert looks good. Hopefully mine show up soon


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Bezel insert looks good. Hopefully mine show up soon


It is man. And it popped right in


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> Was just wondering if anyone ever used the yobokies sub dial on the Invicta. Would love to see pictures!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk











Do you mean this one?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Yes that's the one, cheers! Yobokies now also has one with a date window. Looks good!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Hands arrived! For those of you who remember being new to this, would you recommend that I get a hand presser, or try to install freehand? eBay has cheap plunger style pressers for like $16 but I'm wondering if they're worth it.


I would recommend getting one to start. It makes lining up (esp the seconds hand) much easier. Plus, the equal pressure helps keep the hands parallel to the dial when they are set. I've been "freehanding" it for the last year using regular handsetting tools but have been considering going back to the plunger.

What others have said - light, magnification - is vitally important too.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

I hate to have to call out William from Tiger Concept. But after finally getting my bezel insert, I noticed the pip is way off from being centered in the triangle. A bunch of emails back and fourth with him claiming it looks perfectly fine to him. After multiple pictures sent and the issue highlighted in red. I had to file a paypal claim. He refuses to send another insert. He is offering a refund but not willing to pay for return shipping on the defective insert. This is just a FYI for other people. I will not be doing any business with him in the future.

View attachment 12391203


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I see the alignment issue but maybe I have slightly lower expectations for a $15 insert. I do seiko too and the $30 inserts aren't always perfect. The pip completely fell out of a yobokies in about a week. Still, that doesn't seem like an ideals et of responses.


----------



## Danger2Manifold (Jun 9, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Hands arrived! For those of you who remember being new to this, would you recommend that I get a hand presser, or try to install freehand? eBay has cheap plunger style pressers for like $16 but I'm wondering if they're worth it.


I got one from esslinger for like 30 bucks and it works quite well. I will say that I haven't had any luck setting seconds hands with it though, I've had to use a small hand presser (the kind that looks like a pen) every time for those. But, the plunger style press does seem to install hands quite well and they come out nearly perfectly parallel to the dial with a bit of practice


----------



## rtown67 (Jun 22, 2016)

Long time lurker here. I bought a 8926 on Prime Day and I have a dial and hands coming fromDagaz. When I am installing the newparts, I was thinking of adding a flat sapphire crystal from Esslinger.

Any recommendation on the best size to purchase?

Thanks for helping a rookie.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

rtown67 said:


> Long time lurker here. I bought a 8926 on Prime Day and I have a dial and hands coming fromDagaz. When I am installing the newparts, I was thinking of adding a flat sapphire crystal from Esslinger.
> 
> Any recommendation on the best size to purchase?
> 
> Thanks for helping a rookie.


Pop the existing crystal out and measure the diameter with digital calipers. Best way to be completely sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

stage12m said:


> I hate to have to call out William from Tiger Concept. But after finally getting my bezel insert, I noticed the pip is way off from being centered in the triangle. A bunch of emails back and fourth with him claiming it looks perfectly fine to him. After multiple pictures sent and the issue highlighted in red. I had to file a paypal claim. He refuses to send another insert. He is offering a refund but not willing to pay for return shipping on the defective insert. This is just a FYI for other people. I will not be doing any business with him in the future.
> 
> View attachment 12391203


That is too bad but I have to say that I have purchased 6 inserts from William over the last year or so and never had that issue, although they were not the same style as the one you are having trouble with.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

rtown67 said:


> Long time lurker here. I bought a 8926 on Prime Day and I have a dial and hands coming fromDagaz. When I am installing the newparts, I was thinking of adding a flat sapphire crystal from Esslinger.
> 
> Any recommendation on the best size to purchase?
> 
> Thanks for helping a rookie.


What has been found is that sometimes these crystals don't have identical dimensions, so measuring it will ensure you get the right one. Kinda sucks.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ok fellas, I'm gonna be ordering a band tomorrow for my 12 hour bezel watch, and the choices are a Harbor leather strap from Crown and buckle: Harbor Long - 20mm Black | Crown & Buckle , a Borealis rubber strap, in either black or Orange: Borealis Vulcanized Rubber Strap 22mm Black - Best Offer in Market for Diver Watches - Watch Straps - Watch Straps - Borealis Watch Company , or the last option is another rubber strap, with a oyster style clasp, like on my planet explorer mod.
I plan on using the watch for all the normal watch stuff, plus travelling. so what would you guys go with??


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

What were the different narrower case back options that were slimmer than the OEM display back? I'd like to get my new 9094OB a little slimmer on the wrist.

Working on taking the stamp off the strap first, then maybe a bezel swap. Has anyone paired a darker blue bezel with the 9094 dial?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Ok fellas, I'm gonna be ordering a band tomorrow for my 12 hour bezel watch, and the choices are a Harbor leather strap from Crown and buckle: Harbor Long - 20mm Black | Crown & Buckle , a Borealis rubber strap, in either black or Orange: Borealis Vulcanized Rubber Strap 22mm Black - Best Offer in Market for Diver Watches - Watch Straps - Watch Straps - Borealis Watch Company , or the last option is another rubber strap, with a oyster style clasp, like on my planet explorer mod.
> I plan on using the watch for all the normal watch stuff, plus travelling. so what would you guys go with??


I have 2 Borealis watches and if the rubber is the same quality/price ratio I say go for it. One of my favorite brands right now.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

RolandDelacroix said:


> What were the different narrower case back options that were slimmer than the OEM display back? I'd like to get my new 9094OB a little slimmer on the wrist.
> 
> Working on taking the stamp off the strap first, then maybe a bezel swap. Has anyone paired a darker blue bezel with the 9094 dial?


The case backs for the cheap Chinese Soki branded sub homages is supposed to fit as are the sterile casebacks from raffles.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rtown67 said:


> Long time lurker here. I bought a 8926 on Prime Day and I have a dial and hands coming fromDagaz. When I am installing the newparts, I was thinking of adding a flat sapphire crystal from Esslinger.
> 
> Any recommendation on the best size to purchase?
> 
> Thanks for helping a rookie.


I don't think that Esslinger stocks the thicker style dive watch crystals in sapphire. Or if they do, I haven't been able to find them on their website. Because of this I have ordered my thick flat sapphire crystals from Ofrei.com and Krysworksstore.com. I have received good service from both. I personally order the 2.5mm thick versions with the polished beveled edge. You will probably need a 30.0mm diameter, but as others have said, measure first. Some of these Invicta watches come with 29.5mm. As the old saying goes, measure twice, cut once.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

idvsego said:


> The case backs for the cheap Chinese Soki branded sub homages is supposed to fit as are the sterile casebacks from raffles.


Do you know what model? I checked Ali and they don't have a diver that I can tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> Do you know what model? I checked Ali and they don't have a diver that I can tell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Countdown or 12 hour? I am leaning towards countdown.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Countdown or 12 hour? I am leaning towards countdown.


Yes, countdown for me too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Countdown or 12 hour? I am leaning towards countdown.


With that dial countdown works better


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

With that dial there are just so many numbers and hashes. The countdown makes it even more busy. My preference would be for the plainest bezel insert possible.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Countdown or 12 hour? I am leaning towards countdown.


Here's another vote for the countdown.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Here's another vote for the countdown.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, it was the winner. Put it on and have been wearing it today. I like it. Now just to decide if I keep or sell.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

RolandDelacroix said:


> What were the different narrower case back options that were slimmer than the OEM display back? I'd like to get my new 9094OB a little slimmer on the wrist.
> 
> Working on taking the stamp off the strap first, then maybe a bezel swap.
> 
> Has anyone paired a darker blue bezel with the 9094 dial?


I would also like to thin this one down!

Here's the blue bezel I put on mine. It was the darkest I could find:


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

idvsego said:


> Countdown or 12 hour? I am leaning towards countdown.


Where did you get the countdown bezel ring? It looks really good with that dial.

I've been looking for one like that for my next mod.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HadoKing (Jun 3, 2017)

I've been looking for a countdown bezel as well. Haven't had much luck.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html

Bottom of the page, insert 'R'.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Yep, it's a tiger concepts insert. Fits perfectly. Those are the only 12 hour or countdown inserts for the 8926 I have found...and we had to ask him to make for those. Luckily William at Tiger was willing to do it.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

New guy here, anyone in this thread offer their services? Shoot me a PM please.

Want to take a beater 8926OB and have a domed bezel, faded brown bezel and maybe a new dial installed


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

*domed crystal


----------



## HadoKing (Jun 3, 2017)

idvsego said:


> Yep, it's a tiger concepts insert. Fits perfectly. Those are the only 12 hour or countdown inserts for the 8926 I have found...and we had to ask him to make for those. Luckily William at Tiger was willing to do it.


Ok, this is awesome. Now I'm wondering if anyone knows of a way to mod the bezel too be bi-directional. I also want to say thank you, and I appreciate this community very much. I've learned a great deal so far.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

HadoKing said:


> Ok, this is awesome. Now I'm wondering if anyone knows of a way to mod the bezel too be bi-directional. I also want to say thank you, and I appreciate this community very much. I've learned a great deal so far.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Remove the click spring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

HadoKing said:


> Ok, this is awesome. Now I'm wondering if anyone knows of a way to mod the bezel too be bi-directional. I also want to say thank you, and I appreciate this community very much. I've learned a great deal so far.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yep, just pull out the click mechanism. Don't lose it though. It's impossible to buy the parts if you want to go back.


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

Is there a list or grid somewhere stating what other watch parts fit the Incicta 40mm pro divers?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Remove the click spring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THat would work to make it like a 5513, but what about it clicking both ways? Any thoughts? Whoever modded my 31MAS (SKX031) made the click bi-directional. Since I don't know how it's done, I'm reluctant to try and take it apart and see.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> THat would work to make it like a 5513, but what about it clicking both ways? Any thoughts? Whoever modded my 31MAS (SKX031) made the click bi-directional. Since I don't know how it's done, I'm reluctant to try and take it apart and see.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


You could try making a new click spring with a bend at the end. But I just don't think it would work unless the bezel teeth were neutral if you are picking up what I'm trying to say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Countdown or 12 hour? I am leaning towards countdown.


Countdown. It looks seriously badass with it, like its owner explodes stuff for a living :-D


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

rbesass said:


> You could try making a new click spring with a bend at the end. But I just don't think it would work unless the bezel teeth were neutral if you are picking up what I'm trying to say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do. I was thinking the same thing but did not consider the bezel teeth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

RolandDelacroix said:


> Is there a list or grid somewhere stating what other watch parts fit the Incicta 40mm pro divers?


A couple of us have tried but it changes often so the lists become quickly problematic.


----------



## HadoKing (Jun 3, 2017)

rbesass said:


> You could try making a new click spring with a bend at the end. But I just don't think it would work unless the bezel teeth were neutral if you are picking up what I'm trying to say.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understand. I'll have to find out when I open this thing up again. I ordered the countdown bezel insert, so when that arrives I'll install my crystal and pop off the bezel and see what exactly is going on in there.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

It looks like Dagaz is out of silver c3 snowflake hands? I ordered the superluminova ones listed and they were too white. Who else could I get a set from? I've only ordered from Dagaz, before. I zipped through Yobokies and Raffles images, but am not sure what's what. 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panzer971 (Jan 1, 2016)

stage12m said:


> I hate to have to call out William from Tiger Concept. But after finally getting my bezel insert, I noticed the pip is way off from being centered in the triangle. A bunch of emails back and fourth with him claiming it looks perfectly fine to him. After multiple pictures sent and the issue highlighted in red. I had to file a paypal claim. He refuses to send another insert. He is offering a refund but not willing to pay for return shipping on the defective insert. This is just a FYI for other people. I will not be doing any business with him in the future.


Bummer... Did he offer a full refund ?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've been avoiding this thread because it always makes me want to spend money. Now I'm looking at the last few pages and I WANT TO SPEND MONEY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

jetcash said:


> It looks like Dagaz is out of silver c3 snowflake hands? I ordered the superluminova ones listed and they were too white. Who else could I get a set from? I've only ordered from Dagaz, before. I zipped through Yobokies and Raffles images, but am not sure what's what.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Email Harold of Yobokies he'll respond quickly to any questions about specific items prices sizes etc, include urls you are asking about.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> I've been avoiding this thread because it always makes me want to spend money. Now I'm looking at the last few pages and I WANT TO SPEND MONEY.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree man. Im also finishing up loose ends on my S10, and started saving up to buy a 47-54 chevy pick up....... and im a wqtch addict.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I agree man. Im also finishing up loose ends on my S10, and started saving up to buy a 47-54 chevy pick up....... and im a wqtch addict.


I've sold off a few nice pieces to fund a new bike build and started racing locally. Cycling race season is almost over so I'm looking to boost up the watch collection again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

I've been comparing the pricetags of my hobbies - specifically watches vs. motorcycles. $300 for a new chain, sprockets, and brake pads? Or $300 for a PADI Turtle? Hmmm... 

In 8296 news, I've won a beat-up scallop-bezel on eBay to scavenge the click & retainer springs from the bezel. I've tried playing bezel spring roulette and making my own springs before, and it's one of the more maddening experiences of my (admittedly privileged) life, so I didn't want to go that route. Anyone have suggestions as to what to do with a spare NH35? Are there any sites selling full cases/bezels/crowns that I can drop it into? Be a shame to mothball that lovely unused movement.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Jimboz said:


> I've been comparing the pricetags of my hobbies - specifically watches vs. motorcycles. $300 for a new chain, sprockets, and brake pads? Or $300 for a PADI Turtle? Hmmm...
> 
> In 8296 news, I've won a beat-up scallop-bezel on eBay to scavenge the click & retainer springs from the bezel. I've tried playing bezel spring roulette and making my own springs before, and it's one of the more maddening experiences of my (admittedly privileged) life, so I didn't want to go that route. Anyone have suggestions as to what to do with a spare NH35? Are there any sites selling full cases/bezels/crowns that I can drop it into? Be a shame to mothball that lovely unused movement.


I'm sure someone would buy it from you. But if you end up buying an older Seiko with a non winding hacking movement you could always use that movement to swap it out. I find that hanging in to such items is the best choice. You can always use it another day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jimboz said:


> I've been comparing the pricetags of my hobbies - specifically watches vs. motorcycles. $300 for a new chain, sprockets, and brake pads? Or $300 for a PADI Turtle? Hmmm...
> 
> In 8296 news, I've won a beat-up scallop-bezel on eBay to scavenge the click & retainer springs from the bezel. I've tried playing bezel spring roulette and making my own springs before, and it's one of the more maddening experiences of my (admittedly privileged) life, so I didn't want to go that route. Anyone have suggestions as to what to do with a spare NH35? Are there any sites selling full cases/bezels/crowns that I can drop it into? Be a shame to mothball that lovely unused movement.


I've seen a few random cases for sale on WUS but it's not a consistent thing you can count on.

Like Randy said. I'm sure plenty of people would buy it from you quickly. BUT. It will fit any Seiko with a 3oclock crown to replace a 7s movement. It will also fit the SKX, older Monster, etc for a sweet upgrade (day wheel swap required).

I have a spare now that's waiting to go into an SKX once I finish a trip lock crown conversion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HadoKing (Jun 3, 2017)

BRad704 said:


> I've seen a few random cases for sale on WUS but it's not a consistent thing you can count on.
> 
> Like Randy said. I'm sure plenty of people would buy it from you quickly. BUT. It will fit any Seiko with a 3oclock crown to replace a 7s movement. It will also fit the SKX, older Monster, etc for a sweet upgrade (day wheel swap required).
> 
> ...


What sort of day wheel swap do you mean? This is very interesting to me.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

HadoKing said:


> What sort of day wheel swap do you mean? This is very interesting to me.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


To swap between 3 o'clock and 4 o'clock crown watches, the movements and date wheels are the same but the Day wheel would be crooked. You can get a Seiko 4 o'clock day wheel from aftermarket sellers and swap them pretty easy. Loads of info online for SKX movement swaps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HadoKing (Jun 3, 2017)

BRad704 said:


> To swap between 3 o'clock and 4 o'clock crown watches, the movements and date wheels are the same but the Day wheel would be crooked. You can get a Seiko 4 o'clock day wheel from aftermarket sellers and swap them pretty easy. Loads of info online for SKX movement swaps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent info. I'm definitely looking into it. Thank you!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

What?...no pics on the last page...OK, I can fix that, let's start this one off right...for today my last 8926ob mod from a few weeks ago


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Could someone help me source a good quality domed bezel and tropical themed dial? So many options and I want to make sure I am getting the proper fit


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Could someone help me source a good quality domed bezel and tropical themed dial? So many options and I want to make sure I am getting the proper fit


Crystals are tricky. You could have a 29.5mm or a 30mm. Production details vary depending on the model and some theorize maybe even the production plant. The crystal times sapphire dome for a Seiko monster fits the 8926ob well typically. Esslinger has a number of non-sapphire options. What most people recommend is to take out your crystal and measure it with digital calipers. Another option if you are doing the inexpensive esslinger domes is to just buy both sizes.

tropical themed dial? can I get a little more info here? I am drawing a blank as to what you mean by that. But in general yobokies and dagaz have the most dials but raffles time has some and there are some ebay sellers. its a 29.5mm dial so you can clip the feet on anything that size with dial dot adhesives if you want. That is a bit harder to get the dial properly aligned though.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Could someone help me source a good quality domed bezel and tropical themed dial? So many options and I want to make sure I am getting the proper fit


Might be best to pull the crystal and measure with some calipers to be sure?



idvsego said:


> Crystals are tricky. You could have a 29.5mm or a 30mm. Production details vary depending on the model and some theorize maybe even the production plant. The crystal times sapphire dome for a Seiko monster fits the 8926ob well typically. Esslinger has a number of non-sapphire options. What most people recommend is to take out your crystal and measure it with digital calipers. Another option if you are doing the inexpensive esslinger domes is to just buy both sizes.
> 
> tropical themed dial? can I get a little more info here? I am drawing a blank as to what you mean by that. But in general yobokies and dagaz have the most dials but raffles time has some and there are some ebay sellers. its a 29.5mm dial so you can clip the feet on anything that size with dial dot adhesives if you want. That is a bit harder to get the dial properly aligned though.


Any tips on aligning the dial after you clip the feet?


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

idvsego said:


> Crystals are tricky. You could have a 29.5mm or a 30mm. Production details vary depending on the model and some theorize maybe even the production plant. The crystal times sapphire dome for a Seiko monster fits the 8926ob well typically. Esslinger has a number of non-sapphire options. What most people recommend is to take out your crystal and measure it with digital calipers. Another option if you are doing the inexpensive esslinger domes is to just buy both sizes.
> 
> tropical themed dial? can I get a little more info here? I am drawing a blank as to what you mean by that. But in general yobokies and dagaz have the most dials but raffles time has some and there are some ebay sellers. its a 29.5mm dial so you can clip the feet on anything that size with dial dot adhesives if you want. That is a bit harder to get the dial properly aligned though.


Thanks for the info.

Tropical (unless my terminology is off) is a dial that was black and faded to a brown over time. More or less a dingy brown I guess.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Would a non sapphire from Esslinger just be less durable and get scratched up?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Tropical (unless my terminology is off) is a dial that was black and faded to a brown over time. More or less a dingy brown I guess.


Ah, ok. I just wasn't familiar with the term. I don't know of any that are pretty distressed.

As for the crystal question, it's your standard mineral vs sapphire decision. Mineral scratches easier. Sapphire shatters easier. Some people prefer mineral in a diver because if you bang it on a rock or reef it's better to get a scratch than shatter. Just a preference really.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

There are also acrylic crystals. More of a vintage look, and higher domes are available than with mineral or sapphire crystals.

For aligning dials - I will put the stem back in, then line up 3:00 over it while centering the pinions in the hole.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Tropical (unless my terminology is off) is a dial that was black and faded to a brown over time. More or less a dingy brown I guess.


Unless you have the cash for a vintage Rolex tropical dial, you are looking at faux tropical; which means baking it or using some other means to artificially fade it.

Tiger Concept has a sterile & non-sterile brown sub dial that may get you there quicker.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank everyone. Probably will go the cheaper route so I can just buy both the 30mm and 29.5mm crystal. Dials are 29.5 or 28.5?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Unless you have the cash for a vintage Rolex tropical dial, you are looking at faux tropical; which means baking it or using some other means to artificially fade it.
> 
> Tiger Concept has a sterile & non-sterile brown sub dial that may get you there quicker.


this would be the route id take if i was goin that way, so far ive only gotten 3 things from TC, but all have been of great quality


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Thank everyone. Probably will go the cheaper route so I can just buy both the 30mm and 29.5mm crystal. Dials are 29.5 or 28.5?


8926 dials for Seiko movements are 28.5mm, like they are in Seiko watches. 29mm dials will fit in the 8926 case.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

jzoo said:


> 8926 dials for Seiko movements are 28.5mm, like they are in Seiko watches. 29mm dials will fit in the 8926 case.


Thanks, the 8926 I am tacking is a Miyota, does that change the dials I can look at?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Thanks, the 8926 I am tacking is a Miyota, does that change the dials I can look at?


It does if you want the mounting feet and date window to line up if it has one....


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

joefri187 said:


> It does if you want the mounting feet and date window to line up if it has one....


Ah. What keywords or style do I need to know when looking at dials ?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

The sellers will state what movement they are for. Yobokies and Dagaz dials are for Seiko movements.

Raffles has dials and hands for DG or ETA Movements. The DG feet should line up with a Miyota movement, but in my experience the date window will not line up. 

Tiger also has dials and hands for DG movements.

DG hands will fit the Miyota Movement. 

Look on The Bay as well...

If you are not concerned with a date window, you can trim the feet off and mount almost any dial to the movement with dial dots assuming it's within the proper diameter limits.

I will say, it's a little tough with the Miyota because the mounting ring for the movement is normally held in place by the dial (with feet)


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> 8926 dials for Seiko movements are 28.5mm, like they are in Seiko watches. 29mm dials will fit in the 8926 case.


Gah. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

does anyone have a pic of a rotor with the yellow paint removed? what method did you use? thanks!


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

I just did one yesterday. Drop into acetone overnight. Yellow will either flake or peel right off. Be sure to lube the rotor with liquid bearings after drying. Here is mine:


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

SZenithLee said:


> View attachment 12416719


A treasure found under the salty brine, no? Very nice. Please share your story.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I just picked up a coin bezel 8926 with the Miyata movement. I am wanting to go domed. If I dont mind acrylic, do I just get a 30.xx and go with no gasket? They are so cheap I might buy a few sizes, I want to retain water resistance


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I just picked up a coin bezel 8926 with the Miyata movement. I am wanting to go domed. If I dont mind acrylic, do I just get a 30.xx and go with no gasket? They are so cheap I might buy a few sizes, I want to retain water resistance


You can press fit a tension ring crystal without a gasket, but have had mixed results regarding water resistance that way. In my opinion, you are better off using the existing gasket. Measure the old crystal first. For acrylic, I've used the same size or .1mm larger to get the proper fit.

Also, using a larger crystal without the gasket can result in the bezel insert not fitting over the crystal.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

joefri187 said:


> You can press fit a tension ring crystal without a gasket, but have had mixed results regarding water resistance that way. In my opinion, you are better off using the existing gasket. Measure the old crystal first. For acrylic, I've used the same size or .1mm larger to get the proper fit.
> 
> Also, using a larger crystal without the gasket can result in the bezel insert not fitting over the crystal.


Thanks for the info


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

What are the opinions between crystal lifts and presses. Decided which to buy for my first mod attempt


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

whitemb said:


> I just did one yesterday. Drop into acetone overnight. Yellow will either flake or peel right off. Be sure to lube the rotor with liquid bearings after drying. My movement is at home, so will try to take a picture tonight, but looks pretty similar to this one (stolen from the interwebs):


thanks!


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Hopefully last question for a while. On the miyota movement where the second hand doesn't stop when you pull the pin do you wait for the movement/ reserve to die before you pull the hands, or can you pull the hands all the second hand still moves


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Hopefully last question for a while. On the miyota movement where the second hand doesn't stop when you pull the pin do you wait for the movement/ reserve to die before you pull the hands, or can you pull the hands all the second hand still moves


You can pull the hands but if it's ticking when you install the hands it's harder to get the date change right at midnight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

rbesass said:


> You can pull the hands but if it's ticking when you install the hands it's harder to get the date change right at midnight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 is there any trick to stopping the movement other than just waiting for the power reserve the run out


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> is there any trick to stopping the movement other than just waiting for the power reserve the run out


You could set it on a towel when you work on it. That would contact the balance wheel and stop the movement. You risk damage doing this but it works. Just be careful. Personally, I'd let the movement wind down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> is there any trick to stopping the movement other than just waiting for the power reserve the run out


The proper(?) answer is "release the tension of the mainspring". However in Seiko movements, the mainspring tension is held by both the click and the magic lever + reduction wheel. Therefore, you need to disassemble the rotor, automatic train bridge, and second reduction wheel.









After that, holding the ratchet wheel screw with a screwdriver, you can disengage the click and gently let the mainspring tension down.









However it is strongly advised that you clean and lubricate the parts before reassembly. Otherwise, your gear will probably look like this after handwinding a few times.









TLR - waiting for the watch to stop by itself is much easier.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

SZenithLee said:


> The proper(?) answer is "release the tension of the mainspring". However in Seiko movements, the mainspring tension is held by both the click and the magic lever + reduction wheel. Therefore, you need to disassemble the rotor, automatic train bridge, and second reduction wheel.
> 
> TLR - waiting for the watch to stop by itself is much easier.


At the very least you can remove the rotor, thereby eliminating unintentional re-winding.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

SZenithLee said:


> The proper(?) answer is..........................
> 
> TLR - *waiting for the watch to stop by itself is much easier. *


I think the second option sounds better 

Thanks for the break down


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Here is my starting point...... Ordered some tools and a domed crown......

Going to bleach age the face and bezel....


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Can I not edit posts?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

saturnine said:


> At the very least you can remove the rotor, thereby eliminating unintentional re-winding.


Someone once told me to use a bit of tape to secure it. I haven't tried it yet because anything adhesive around a watch gives me pause.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have this 12 hour insert and am torn on what dial to use. I know I want black and either small numbers or no numbers. Something leaning towards clean and classy but not a sub dial. I also tend to dislike pilot styles. The obvious answer here is for me to top being a picky sob but that hasn't happenned yet so my dilemma continues.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Can I not edit posts?


that's kind of a unique weave/pattern on your strap.. what is it?


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

iuam said:


> that's kind of a unique weave/pattern on your strap.. what is it?


Came off one of the timex expeditions I have. I love it but wish it was a fraction longer of a strap....


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Anyone ever done anything to the inner, bevel edge of the watch? The inner wall between the dial and crystal? I might polish mine or "brush" it in a direction perpendicular to what it already is....

Had been scouring for some sort of insert for that like a chrono watch has, but to no avail.......


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Anyone ever done anything to the inner, bevel edge of the watch? The inner wall between the dial and crystal? I might polish mine or "brush" it in a direction perpendicular to what it already is....
> 
> Had been scouring for some sort of insert for that like a chrono watch has, but to no avail.......


It's part of the case so I'm eager to see what you come up with. I've thought of it myself but that's a major undertaking.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

PixlPutterMan said:


> What are the opinions between crystal lifts and presses. Decided which to buy for my first mod attempt


Well, it's all been covered here before if you want to do a bit of research but briefly...lift for acrylic (although I have successfully used a press...just give it a bit of a freeze before installing) and press for the other kinds. Harbor Freight has a cheap press that works quite well.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Anyone ever done anything to the inner, bevel edge of the watch? The inner wall between the dial and crystal? I might polish mine or "brush" it in a direction perpendicular to what it already is....
> 
> Had been scouring for some sort of insert for that like a chrono watch has, but to no avail.......


I have used a paint marker by a company called Tamiya (find it on ebay)....see here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brot...k-bsht-part-18-a-3649034-93.html#post34942490
Also, the part of the watch you are asking about is called a rehaut.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Someone once told me to use a bit of tape to secure it. I haven't tried it yet because anything adhesive around a watch gives me pause.


You probably could, but it's better to just take the rotor off. It's also easier to work on the watch with the rotor off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> It's part of the case so I'm eager to see what you come up with. I've thought of it myself but that's a major undertaking.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


There is a guy over on the vostok mod thread that has painted his rehaut. It is slimmer on those than the vostok though so it is more subtle.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

@redzebra has a mod with a red painted rehaut I think. 

Vertical sanding sounds pretty cool too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Cerakoted rehaut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

idvsego said:


> There is a guy over on the vostok mod thread that has painted his rehaut. It is slimmer on those than the vostok though so it is more subtle.


I believe you are referring to the crystal tension ring that Vostok uses. It's a separate piece that comes out when you remove the crystal. Similar idea (modding-wise) but much simpler execution.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

saturnine said:


> I believe you are referring to the crystal tension ring that Vostok uses. It's a separate piece that comes out when you remove the crystal. Similar idea (modding-wise) but much simpler execution.


Yeah that.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Chapter ring vs rehaut vs tension ring!?! what's the dif?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Chapter ring vs rehaut vs tension ring!?! what's the dif?


I think the rehaut is part of the case, where a chapter rings a tension rings are removable.

Dagaz sells chapter rings for seiko watches = 
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

swank said:


> I think the rehaut is part of the case, where a chapter rings a tension rings are removable.
> 
> Dagaz sells chapter rings for seiko watches =
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


Chapter rings usually have the minute track printed on them too. Seiko uses that style on their SKX series.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

swank said:


> I think the rehaut is part of the case, where a chapter rings a tension rings are removable.
> 
> Dagaz sells chapter rings for seiko watches =
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


Makes sense. So does the tension ring have any tension on it as its name implies?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Makes sense. So does the tension ring have any tension on it as its name implies?


Yes, 47 newtons.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

saturnine said:


> Yes, 47 newtons.


Wow that's 35 ft lbs. tight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Someone walk me through my dumb idea. 

In theory, if I clip the dial feet and rotate the dial 180*, then position the hour hand and minute hand in the new 12 oclock position, can I make my self a left handed cased watch?


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Would my only consequence be the date upside down? Then I could choose just just get a no date dial?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Would my only consequence be the date upside down? Then I could choose just just get a no date dial?


Actually the dat should be correct as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> Actually the dat should be correct as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just realized that lol..would the rest of my thoughts bode well for a mefty watch? I assume to tell time correctly. I have to remove the hands at 12, rotated the dial 180*, replace the hands at the "new" 12 o'clock spot, all's good?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Someone walk me through my dumb idea.
> 
> In theory, if I clip the dial feet and rotate the dial 180*, then position the hour hand and minute hand in the new 12 oclock position, can I make my self a left handed cased watch?


NOt a dumb idea, and you wouldnt be the first to do this mod (been inspired to do the same after seeing Fuller's lhd bsh mod). The crown on the left side of the case is also called "destro" for some reason. One watch off the top of my head that comes out of the factory like this would be a Sinn EZM3


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

studiompd said:


> NOt a dumb idea, and you wouldnt be the first to do this mod (been inspired to do the same after seeing Fuller's lhd bsh mod). The crown on the left side of the case is also called "destro" for some reason. One watch off the top of my head that comes out of the factory like this would be a Sinn EZM3


Another example is the Tudor Pelagos LHD (left hand drive)


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Actually the dat should be correct as well.


The date will be off by half a day (i.e. you will always see half of one date and half of the next in the date window).

And yes, you'd have to reset the hands, regardless of whether you keep the date or not. Otherwise the hour hand will be half an hour ahead of where it should be (because, for example, 12:00 is really 6:30).


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Forgive me if I'm dense, but why if you set the hands right at the date change, couldn't you then reset them anywhere for a clean date change?


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

svorkoetter said:


> The date will be off by half a day (i.e. you will always see half of one date and half of the next in the date window).
> 
> And yes, you'd have to reset the hands, regardless of whether you keep the date or not. Otherwise the hour hand will be half an hour ahead of where it should be (because, for example, 12:00 is really 6:30).


Anyway to fix the half day?

I like the look, still waiting for a few parts to come in (domed crystal, maybe new hand set)


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

saturnine said:


> Forgive me if I'm dense, but why if you set the hands right at the date change, couldn't you then reset them anywhere for a clean date change?


You can. The problem is that the date won't align with the date window if you flip the dial around.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> The date will be off by half a day (i.e. you will always see half of one date and half of the next in the date window).


Ummmm.....why again?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Ummmm.....why again?


Because there are an odd number of dates on the date wheel. When a date is lined up with the date window in its usual location, directly across from it (where the date window will be after you turn the dial 180 degrees) will be the gap between the two dates that are 15 and 16 days after the displayed date.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

svorkoetter said:


> Because there are an odd number of dates on the date wheel. When a date is lined up with the date window in its usual location, directly across from it (where the date window will be after you turn the dial 180 degrees) will be the gap between the two dates that are 15 and 16 days after the displayed date.
> 
> View attachment 12425631


Well hot damn.....I didn't even think of that!! Thanks 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Can I adjust the date wheel to fix the half day issue?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Just realized that lol..would the rest of my thoughts bode well for a mefty watch? I assume to tell time correctly. I have to remove the hands at 12, rotated the dial 180*, replace the hands at the "new" 12 o'clock spot, all's good?


yep

edit: i defer to svorkoertter, i did not think about the day alignment. I guess all these destro mods i've seen have been no-dates without me realizing it.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Can I adjust the date wheel to fix the half day issue?


Not readily. For some reason, the wheel I showed above has no teeth (I just chose a random straight-on date wheel picture off the Internet), but a real date wheel has one tooth per date, and the date is advanced by a pawl that moves it along one whole tooth at a time. You would have to rotates the numbers relative to the teeth by half a day in order to adjust it. Since the numbers are generally printed or painted on, that's not really feasible.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BTW, just read a tab I left opened from the other day: destro = right in italiano?!?! My guess is they are meant to be worn on the right hand and easier to access the crown for left-handers


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

svorkoetter said:


> Not readily. For some reason, the wheel I showed above has no teeth (I just chose a random straight-on date wheel picture off the Internet), but a real date wheel has one tooth per date, and the date is advanced by a pawl that moves it along one whole tooth at a time. You would have to rotates the numbers relative to the teeth by half a day in order to adjust it. Since the numbers are generally printed or painted on, that's not really feasible.


Figured  Looks like the no date dial is the next mod


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

svorkoetter said:


> Because there are an odd number of dates on the date wheel. When a date is lined up with the date window in its usual location, directly across from it (where the date window will be after you turn the dial 180 degrees) will be the gap between the two dates that are 15 and 16 days after the displayed date.
> 
> View attachment 12425631


Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

So today my Invicta stopped working. I replaced the crystal this weekend, put it in the watch box and it was fine, but now it seems the mainspring isn't moving. 

It will sometimes beat for a second or a half when I shake or hand wind it, but that's it... I see rotors moving when I hand wind it but still no mainspring movement. 

What can cause this? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> So today my Invicta stopped working. I replaced the crystal this weekend, put it in the watch box and it was fine, but now it seems the mainspring isn't moving.
> 
> It will sometimes beat for a second or a half when I shake or hand wind it, but that's it... I see rotors moving when I hand wind it but still no mainspring movement.
> 
> ...


Is the seconds hand touching the crystal? Un-case the movement and see if it runs un-cased.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Is the seconds hand touching the crystal? Un-case the movement and see if it runs un-cased.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This - I've also had seconds hands get stuck on minute hands, minute hands on hour hands, etc.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for the response guys. 

I checked the movement sans case - problem still exists. Mainspring just doesn't move. The seconds hand only moved a second or a half again before it stopped again. 

Another thing I can imagine is this. I put some silicone grease on the o ring in the caseback and in the crown. I'm a total noob but could this have made its way into the movement somehow?

I really appreciate you thinking with me here guys! Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

nckwvr said:


> Thanks for the response guys.
> 
> I checked the movement sans case - problem still exists. Mainspring just doesn't move. The seconds hand only moved a second or a half again before it stopped again.
> 
> ...


Likely not your issue but I've used dial dots* to attach a dial & the time kept getting way off. Turns out the dots I used weren't holding the dial securely so it was bumping into the hands & throwing them off & at times stopping them altogether.

*not real dial dots, double sided tape - lesson learned

Maybe make sure your dial is secured via the dial screws.

On the silicone grease question, as long as your application was a thin layer, that shouldn't be your issue. Anything is possible but I've done the same for many watches and not had that happen.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

saturnine said:


> Likely not your issue but I've used dial dots* to attach a dial & the time kept getting way off. Turns out the dots I used weren't holding the dial securely so it was bumping into the hands & throwing them off & at times stopping them altogether.
> 
> *not real dial dots, double sided tape - lesson learned
> 
> ...


Opened it again to check. Dial seems fine. The minute and hour hands also have no problem moving.

Man this is really bugging me 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> Opened it again to check. Dial seems fine. The minute and hour hands also have no problem moving.
> 
> Man this is really bugging me
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


are you looking at them under magnification? I have had hand sets that spun OK when I turned the crown but when I let it run they would hang up. Now I put my hands very close to each other and let them run while looking at it through my eyepiece.

I have also thought they were set and turns out they werent pressed down enough.

but if they are moving freely and solidly set, then I dont have a fix for you. I have never opened up a movement or anything liek that.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dial came in from William at TC, still waiting on the hands from dagaz. Debating between a domed crystal, or a hightop acrylic ala 1680 ref. Sub.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Dial came in from William at TC, still waiting on the hands from dagaz. Debating between a domed crystal, or a hightop acrylic ala 1680 ref. Sub.
> 
> View attachment 12428485


Where do you source the acrylic from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

saturnine said:


> A treasure found under the salty brine, no? Very nice. Please share your story.











Well I _was_ going for the tropical/heavily used look; unfortunately my heavy abuse went quite a bit overboard and now it has the "salvaged from shipwreck" look. :-d

The murder weapons include blowtorch, oven, bleach, sandpaper, polywatch and dremel.

I haven't done anything to the date wheel (yet), and its whiteness is a bit distracting. The only non-original parts are the bezel insert and the crystal - which I replaced with a filed-down Clark T19.

Fun fact: my original 8926 insert is apparently recycled from a misprinted one. 







(front and back of my original insert)


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Really digging the shipwreck look


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Dial came in from William at TC, still waiting on the hands from dagaz. Debating between a domed crystal, or a hightop acrylic ala 1680 ref. Sub.


Would love ot see it on acrylic.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> Where do you source the acrylic from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I havent ordered one yet, however esslinger and ofreis both jave them


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

I guess it would be cheaper and easier to just get a new movement for my Invicta.. Sigh... This is actually the second one that failed on me...

I found this one at cousins. Price is good, just wondering about their product code: "nh35m". Did a Google search but couldn't really find anything.

Is there a nh35 manual wind movement? That would explain the a and m.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

SZenithLee said:


> View attachment 12430449
> 
> 
> Well I _was_ going for the tropical/heavily used look; unfortunately my heavy abuse went quite a bit overboard and now it has the "salvaged from shipwreck" look. :-d
> ...


The only implement I cannot see how it was used was the blowtorch. Care to share?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

whelp, I got another invicta in to do a light mod on for my daughter. Plan was to get the engraving and cyclops off and pop in a 12 hour dial. Simple. and of course I cracked the crystal heating the cyclops. ah well. easy enough fix. Just funny that the one that I didnt want to swap the crystal on is the one that cracked.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I havent done a crystal swap on one of these in a while...is there a gasket? When I popped this crystal out it went to pieces and I dont see a gasket.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I havent done a crystal swap on one of these in a while...is there a gasket? When I popped this crystal out it went to pieces and I dont see a gasket.


Yes, there is a stock (white) gasket, which typically stays in the case when the crystal is removed.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> The only implement I cannot see how it was used was the blowtorch. Care to share?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Never mind. Figured it out. I usually use a lighter.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Measure my crystal tonight 30.3mm

If I am going acrylic, do I go up to 30.4 with me still using the gasket? Or stay with 30.3


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well, some good, and a bit of bad. Got my hands in from dagaz, hour and minute hand went on easy peasy, second hand decided it wanted to bend and twist. So now i need a new snowflake second hand, or maybe something else, and maybe let a pro put it on. Almost got my danged blue snowflake tho!!! Just need a proper bracelet and crystal!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh, and a lume shot just for thw hell of it 







Sorry for the bad focus, cell phones dont like to focus without light


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> The only implement I cannot see how it was used was the blowtorch. Care to share?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


To age (or _destroy_) the pearl.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

SZenithLee said:


> To age (or _destroy_) the pearl.
> View attachment 12434069


I guess I didn't figure it out ... I thought it was to remove the cyclops.

So when you say "blowtorch" do you mean a small one like used in cooking applications?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> I guess I didn't figure it out ... I thought it was to remove the cyclops.
> 
> So when you say "blowtorch" do you mean a small one like used in cooking applications?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Yep.

I did use it to remove cyclops on other watch mods, but not this one since I replaced the whole crystal with acrylic.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> whelp, I got another invicta in to do a light mod on for my daughter. Plan was to get the engraving and cyclops off and pop in a 12 hour dial. Simple. and of course I cracked the crystal heating the cyclops. ah well. easy enough fix. Just funny that the one that I didnt want to swap the crystal on is the one that cracked.


Cracked crystals are very likely due to uneven heating and the resultant stress that it causes. Take care to heat the whole crystal evenly, not just the cyclops. This has worked for me, and I have yet to crack a crystal. (Fingers crossed about future ones.) And let the crystal cool down slowly and evenly after the cyclops pops off, as uneven cooling can also cause stress. Of course, I remove the crystal from the watch before heating so as not to damage the crystal gasket. Oh, and I use a blowtorch for the heating process. Actually, it's a Blazer Micro Torch. It works great in this application.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Cracked crystals are very likely due to uneven heating and the resultant stress that it causes. Take care to heat the whole crystal evenly, not just the cyclops. This has worked for me, and I have yet to crack a crystal. (Fingers crossed about future ones.) And let the crystal cool down slowly and evenly after the cyclops pops off, as uneven cooling can also cause stress. Of course, I remove the crystal from the watch before heating so as not to damage the crystal gasket. Oh, and I use a blowtorch for the heating process. Actually, it's a Blazer Micro Torch. It works great in this application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah, I have done a few before this successfully, I just wasn't paying attention. Good point about the gasket though.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Measure my crystal tonight 30.3mm
> 
> If I am going acrylic, do I go up to 30.4 with me still using the gasket? Or stay with 30.3


It kind of depends on the type of acrylic crystal.

Generally, I have gone with .1 over. However, I have gone with a direct replacement with a tension ring acrylic crystal. Either way it helps to freeze them first. They are cheap so buy one of each. If the 30.4 won't go, go down to the 30.3. Be careful not to ruin the gasket in the process. Not a bad idea to purchase some extras when buying the crystals.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

joefri187 said:


> It kind of depends on the type of acrylic crystal.
> 
> Generally, I have gone with .1 over. However, I have gone with a direct replacement with a tension ring acrylic crystal. Either way it helps to freeze them first. They are cheap so buy one of each. If the 30.4 won't go, go down to the 30.3. Be careful not to ruin the gasket in the process. Not a bad idea to purchase some extras when buying the crystals.


Has anyone tested water resistance (DIY or scientific) after fitting an acrylic crystal? What were your results & did you keep the gasket? Did you find any particular crystal better than others in this regard?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

LifeTrekker said:


> Cracked crystals are very likely due to uneven heating and the resultant stress that it causes. Take care to heat the whole crystal evenly, not just the cyclops. This has worked for me, and I have yet to crack a crystal. (Fingers crossed about future ones.) And let the crystal cool down slowly and evenly after the cyclops pops off, as uneven cooling can also cause stress. Of course, I remove the crystal from the watch before heating so as not to damage the crystal gasket. Oh, and I use a blowtorch for the heating process. Actually, it's a Blazer Micro Torch. It works great in this application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Funny, I do just the opposite in the heating. I use a butane torch, too, but I put the flame parallel to the crystal and just nick the top of the cyclops with it.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

nckwvr said:


> I guess it would be cheaper and easier to just get a new movement for my Invicta.. Sigh... This is actually the second one that failed on me...
> 
> I found this one at cousins. Price is good, just wondering about their product code: "nh35m". Did a Google search but couldn't really find anything.
> 
> Is there a nh35 manual wind movement? That would explain the a and m.


Actually, if you are willing to wait a bit more for delivery you can buy an NH35a from TaoBao for about half that price:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=528388286955

And since you will most probably need an Agent, here is the link on Spreenow:

Watch accessories Japan original new NH35A Seiko automatic mechanical movement NH35 movement - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal

Total cost 159 Chinese Yuan (so about $24) _*shipped*_.

I bought one a while ago and it works as it should. Makes you wonder how much profit all the micro brands who charge $400-$500 for a NH35a watch actually make.

Cheers.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> Funny, I do just the opposite in the heating. I use a butane torch, too, but I put the flame parallel to the crystal and just nick the top of the cyclops with it.


During my last cyclops removal (sounds like skin surgery...) I heated the crystal too much and it simply popped off (almost hitting me in the eye no less!). The gasket seems intact but I wonder if it really is. Can it be sourced and if yes, do you guys have any link?

Thanks!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Has anyone tested water resistance (DIY or scientific) after fitting an acrylic crystal? What were your results & did you keep the gasket? Did you find any particular crystal better than others in this regard?


I have tested a GS ET crystal with gasket to about 7 bar and it was fine...


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Has anyone tested water resistance (DIY or scientific) after fitting an acrylic crystal? What were your results & did you keep the gasket? Did you find any particular crystal better than others in this regard?


I removed the nylon (white) gasket and installed divertite crystals into a couple of 8926obs. They both survived multiple snorkel "adventures" to depths of around 5 meters. Not terribly scientific, but works for me.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

joefri187 said:


> I have tested a *GS ET* crystal with gasket to about 7 bar and it was fine...


Your cryptic text leaves me mystified...


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

whitemb said:


> I removed the nylon (white) gasket and installed divertite crystals into a couple of 8926obs. They both survived multiple snorkel "adventures" to depths of around 5 meters. Not terribly scientific, but works for me.


Are you referring to these?
Stella Plastic WRA Ever-Tite Watch Crystals


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Are you referring to these?
> Stella Plastic WRA Ever-Tite Watch Crystals


I used these: GS Watch Crystals


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

saturnine said:


> Your cryptic text leaves me mystified...


Wait, let me guess, GS Ever-tite?



whitemb said:


> I used these: GS Watch Crystals


Thank you.

Could I trouble either of you gents for a profile photo of these crystals?


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Wait, let me guess, GS Ever-tite?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Could I trouble either of you gents for a profile photo of these crystals?


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

thedius said:


> Actually, if you are willing to wait a bit more for delivery you can buy an NH35a from TaoBao for about half that price:
> 
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=528388286955
> 
> ...


Im interested in getting that, what does "you might need an agent" mean?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Im interested in getting that, what does "you might need an agent" mean?


Hi, TaoBao is mostly for selling in China. Most sellers there don't speak English. You may try to buy directly but it will take some skills and patience. Enter the "Agent", basically companies that act as an intermediary between you and the seller for a fee (10% for example). The second link is from such an agent, a company called Spreenow. There are several others that you can use.

Even with the agent's fee, I've found that prices on Taobao are significantly less that on ebay or other online retailers. Would I buy an Omega there? Most probably not but for the little things I think it is great.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

whitemb said:


> View attachment 12434747


Sorry, this has probably been addressed already, but I am also interested in a rivet bracelet, details on yours & thoughts about it?


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Sorry, this has probably been addressed already, but I am also interested in a rivet bracelet, details on yours & thoughts about it?


I found and purchased two varieties, which seemed to differ only in end-links (both pressed, but slightly different appearance) and clasp.

Variety 1 was less comfortable (folded part of the clasp dug into my tender flesh): 20MM OLD STYLE SOLID STEEL RIVET OYSTER BAND BRACELET FOR 36MM EXPLORER WATCH | eBay

Variety 2 was more comfortable but the clasp was not as secure (I ended up sticking with this one and buying another): 20MM RIVET STAINLESS STEEL OYSTER WATCH BAND FOR VINTAGE ROLEX SUBMARINER HEAVY


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

thedius said:


> Hi, TaoBao is mostly for selling in China. Most sellers there don't speak English. You may try to buy directly but it will take some skills and patience. Enter the "Agent", basically companies that act as an intermediary between you and the seller for a fee (10% for example). The second link is from such an agent, a company called Spreenow. There are several others that you can use.
> 
> Even with the agent's fee, I've found that prices on Taobao are significantly less that on ebay or other online retailers. Would I buy an Omega there? Most probably not but for the little things I think it is great.


Very interesting. Something I'll have to check out, thanks.

I was actually speaking to a friend of mine today who also happens to be a watch enthusiast. We discussed the best and cheapest watches and movements you can get and what a miyota (or clone) or a cheap Seiko movement would go for wholesale. It can never be the 30-50$ some stores ask for them.

I still have no idea but your link is interesting 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

whitemb said:


> View attachment 12434747


By the height, that looks like a DT or Neptune to me....

This one is a GS ET....


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

^ yes, mine is a Divertite.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone have experience with bracelets from Raff-les?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> By the height, that looks like a DT or Neptune to me....
> 
> This one is a GS ET....
> 
> View attachment 12435295


yep. think thats the one for my snowflake.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

PRetty sure i can do this, just wanna make sure. Can i swap this clasp






onto this parnis bracelet?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> PRetty sure i can do this, just wanna make sure. Can i swap this clasp
> View attachment 12436053
> onto this parnis bracelet?
> View attachment 12436055


Yep!

I did it on my Tisell Vintage Sub

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Yep!
> 
> I did it on my Tisell Vintage Sub
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Awesome! Then i have found a bracelet for my snowflake. Thanks man


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Awesome! Then i have found a bracelet for my snowflake. Thanks man


You'll need the parts....the riveted pin is crucial to getting it secured - I was able to re-use the one that came on the clasp I bought - on another bracelet I bought them from Esslinger. Couldn't be easier to do.

The downside is the link that secures to the inside of the clasp where you adjust it - it's like this.....








....so as long as you are ok with that, you're good to go. You can't use the last set of adjustment holes because of the fit, but usually no one does.

And yes that's a Rolex clasp. It's all I had laying around to use.....lol!!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> You'll need the parts....the riveted pin is crucial to getting it secured - I was able to re-use the one that came on the clasp I bought - on another bracelet I bought them from Esslinger. Couldn't be easier to do.
> 
> The downside is the link that secures to the inside of the clasp where you adjust it - it's like this.....
> 
> ...


Nothing a extra link or 2 cant fix if need be, i got a biggiah wrist. Use all the links that come on my invictas and the last holes on the clasp. I have been tempted to order the revenge endlink from strapcode too, but at 150ish bux, if it didnt fit id probably have a coronary


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Nothing a extra link or 2 cant fix if need be, i got a biggiah wrist. Use all the links that come on my invictas and the last holes on the clasp. I have been tempted to order the revenge endlink from strapcode too, but at 150ish bux, if it didnt fit id probably have a coronary


Now if you're going to use the same bracelet and the clasp supports it, then you won't have that issue. It all depends on the parts. Best of luck to you!!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks man, will report back when i get the parts in!


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

joefri187 said:


> By the height, that looks like a DT or Neptune to me....
> 
> This one is a GS ET....
> 
> View attachment 12435295


 Its hard for me to see the difference, which on is "taller"


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Its hard for me to see the difference, which on is "taller"


The GS DT and Stella WAN Neptune crystals are thicker and taller


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Any one have a spare faces, hands or bezel inserts they want to get rid of? Figured I'd give my $$ to a member here before I do a seller on eBay...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Any one have a spare faces, hands or bezel inserts they want to get rid of? Figured I'd give my $$ to a member here before I do a seller on eBay...


Spare invicta parts? Or just spares in general?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

In case you're not familiar with it, there is a separate sales forum for parts. It's a good place to look.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/dagaz-mil-sub-dial-4509697.html


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> PixlPutterMan said:
> 
> 
> > Any one have a spare faces, hands or bezel inserts they want to get rid of? Figured I'd give my $$ to a member here before I do a seller on eBay...
> ...


Either really.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

jzoo said:


> In case you're not familiar with it, there is a separate sales forum for parts. It's a good place to look.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/dagaz-mil-sub-dial-4509697.html


I did not, thanks for the direction


----------



## Fat-T (Jan 2, 2009)

Man... I miss this one.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Fat-T said:


> Man... I miss this one.


I've been tempted by that dial. Thank you for posting your picture.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fat-T said:


> Man... I miss this one.


I have the older yellow Noah Fuller version of that dial. Haven't really found the right case for it yet so it sits in the parts bin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Well, some good, and a bit of bad. Got my hands in from dagaz, hour and minute hand went on easy peasy, second hand decided it wanted to bend and twist. So now i need a new snowflake second hand, or maybe something else, and maybe let a pro put it on. Almost got my danged blue snowflake tho!!! Just need a proper bracelet and crystal!
> View attachment 12433923


Bummer about the seconds hand, looks great though, can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

JRDrew0309 said:


> Bummer about the seconds hand, looks great though, can't wait to see the end result.


Thanks man. I really dig it. Gonna be ordering another seconds hands in the next couple weeks, then ill just take it to a pro and have him set it


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

My vintage snowflake


















Was trying to emulate this one:


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

anyone have a stock 29.5 crystal they want to dump? figured I would give a fellow modder a chance at a couple bucks before hitting up the usual sites.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Just a simple one right now. Popped off the cyclops, took off the case branding, and used the 12 from tiger concepts. Also hit the polished sides with 1000 grit. Still has a little shine but not as bright, and not as noticeable as brushing with a green pad.

Going to present this to my daughter and see if it is too big for her or not. If she likes it, I will leave it as is for reliability sake. If it is too big I will go at the hands and dial.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Too big for her so I am swapped the dial. Letting it run while I think about hands. I am thinking ladders. Black or white. Marathon pic for an example.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

tiger concepts needs a blue 12 hour bezel...... gotta invicta chrono that needs one


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> tiger concepts needs a blue 12 hour bezel...... gotta invicta chrono that needs one


He just made that one batch of black countdown and 12hr. If they sell well enough we might be able to request more variants.


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

Is there any difference in moding the standard Pro Diver with NH35A movement and modding the 'open heart' with NH38A movement, aside from the date wheel? They use the same dials and hands, correct?

Presumably a 'no date' dial may be more desirable, but same size right?


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Something quick that I figured out this morning: if you are sterilizing your case back and have a drill press, you can tape off the crystal, put a piece of 3M foam/gel tape on the inside of the crystal, press a bolt into the center of the tape and chuck the bolt into the drill press. Very easy now to do all of the necessary sanding work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

Started as a 9094OB but the blue dial wasnt "WoW" enough for me, so started modding. Changed the bezel insert and cleared the INVICTA. Could use another swipe with the file, the I and A at the ends seems particularly deep. The insert needs a touch more fitting too.









Next step is likely the Dagaz Soxa Military Re-Launch dial, but I cant decide which hands will go best with it. Soxa black? White or silver? 6105? Magneto? MM Brushed? Not too many pics of this dial, so its hard to judge whats a good match without seeing. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

RolandDelacroix said:


> Started as a 9094OB but the blue dial wasnt "WoW" enough for me, so started modding. Changed the bezel insert and cleared the INVICTA. Could use another swipe with the file, the I and A at the ends seems particularly deep. The insert needs a touch more fitting too.
> 
> View attachment 12457695
> 
> ...


I really like the Marathon style ladder or baton hands with the military dials. OR the Hamilton Khaki style pointed hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Soxa? Plongeur?

I have to say that picking hands is so hard. I try to visualize, but given the magnified pictures and errors in imagining how it would look, it never looks the same


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> He just made that one batch of black countdown and 12hr. If they sell well enough we might be able to request more variants.


Hoping that happened, a 12 hour bezel would be awesome on this particular watch


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> Soxa? Plongeur?
> 
> I have to say that picking hands is so hard. I try to visualize, but given the magnified pictures and errors in imagining how it would look, it never looks the same


Yeah, it can be tough. I have bought wets and then not used then more than once. I eventually use them on other projects though. It's all part of the fun for me


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I had a crazy thought today... I was thinking I should buy a few spare nh35s and put different hand/dial combos on them. Then I could swap them into the case when I wanted a different look for a while. Like I have 2 white dials that I don't think I will wear much once fall kicks in. Changing hands and dials isn't too tough but movements are faster and easierto swap and would be less chance of messing up hands or movement pinions. Is this insane?


----------



## Sonic_driftwood (Mar 5, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I had a crazy thought today... I was thinking I should buy a few spare nh35s and put different hand/dial combos on them. Then I could swap them into the case when I wanted a different look for a while. Like I have 2 white dials that I don't think I will wear much once fall kicks in. Changing hands and dials isn't too tough but movements are faster and easierto swap and would be less chance of messing up hands or movement pinions. Is this insane?


That's not a bad idea...I think eventually the wear and tear on your hand winding and hacking bits will catch up, either that or wear on the stem itself, or wear on your gasket ring. But...if you didn't do it more than a couple times a year, the NH35 mechanism and detente is very robust considering how many mods I've done on a handful of mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

idvsego said:


> Is this insane?


Look who you're asking.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I had a crazy thought today... I was thinking I should buy a few spare nh35s and put different hand/dial combos on them. Then I could swap them into the case when I wanted a different look for a while. Like I have 2 white dials that I don't think I will wear much once fall kicks in. Changing hands and dials isn't too tough but movements are faster and easierto swap and would be less chance of messing up hands or movement pinions. Is this insane?


I have the same setup but on 7s26 movement with the crown at 4, and I keep changing them in 2 different seiko5 cases, I think it is a nice idea!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

So next question... Best source for some spare movements?


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> By the height, that looks like a DT or Neptune to me....
> 
> This one is a GS ET....
> 
> View attachment 12435295


Love the bezel edge. The coin edge bezel. Can you tell me more about this watch? What is GS ET?


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

idvsego said:


> So next question... Best source for some spare movements?


I asked this maybe two weeks ago in this thread. Was pointed to taobao. It's a Chinese site and you'll need a third agent. I used spreenow, worked like a charm, but it does take some time. I ordered mine for around 22€ shipped. Haven't received anything yet but I'm confident it'll work out. Another member here did the same thing.

What you do is find a link on taobao and put it in spreenow. From there on you pay spreenow and they'll ship to you. Let know if you need help with this.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I had a crazy thought today... I was thinking I should buy a few spare nh35s and put different hand/dial combos on them. Then I could swap them into the case when I wanted a different look for a while. Like I have 2 white dials that I don't think I will wear much once fall kicks in. Changing hands and dials isn't too tough but movements are faster and easierto swap and would be less chance of messing up hands or movement pinions. Is this insane?


Had the very same thought.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

nckwvr said:


> I asked this maybe two weeks ago in this thread. Was pointed to taobao. It's a Chinese site and you'll need a third agent. I used spreenow, worked like a charm, but it does take some time. I ordered mine for around 22€ shipped. Haven't received anything yet but I'm confident it'll work out. Another member here did the same thing.
> 
> What you do is find a link on taobao and put it in spreenow. From there on you pay spreenow and they'll ship to you. Let know if you need help with this.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Is there an English version of taobao? Maybe its because I'm working on a mobile device but I cannot seem to find it translated.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Is there an English version of taobao? Maybe its because I'm working on a mobile device but I cannot seem to find it translated.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Nope don't think so. That's where spreenow comes into play.

Look for the product you want on taobao (searching for nh35a gave me plenty of hits) and copy the link into spreenow.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Love the bezel edge. The coin edge bezel. Can you tell me more about this watch? What is GS ET?


The coin edge bezel is made out of stock bezel.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#post13793602

GS ET is the crystal.

GS Watch Ever-Tite Plastic Watch Crystals


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> The coin edge bezel is made out of stock bezel.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#post13793602
> 
> ...


SUPER!

I just know, there's a tutorial for that. Yes I'm trying to achieve that look. But regarding the power tools. I only have little experience with them. So far I only re-finish my Seiko to brushed finish. (often times they have the runny chrome looks out of the factory)

I might just buy a ready made homage for this mod. Haha.. I don't feel I'm skillfull enough.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Anybody know of a dial like this but gilt?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

SNZH57? But the indices are not as wide, not sterile, and it's day/date...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> SNZH57? But the indices are not as wide, not sterile, and it's day/date...


No lume on those indices either.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Professional Liver? 

Sorry man, can't help with the gilt dial...


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

If you're going with a no-date dial, the lack of date wheel and lack of date magnifier make it much easier to mod than the standard 8926


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't think I've posted this latest iteration.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Theo Sudarja said:


> SUPER!
> 
> I just know, there's a tutorial for that. Yes I'm trying to achieve that look. But regarding the power tools. I only have little experience with them. So far I only re-finish my Seiko to brushed finish. (often times they have the runny chrome looks out of the factory)
> 
> I might just buy a ready made homage for this mod. Haha.. I don't feel I'm skillfull enough.


There are a couple of us that do the bezel coin edge mods for other people. Myself and rbesass are two. Send either of us a PM if you're interested.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> There are a couple of us that do the bezel coin edge mods for other people. Myself and rbesass are two. Send either of us a PM if you're interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


i still need to get with ya for a coin edge man


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i still need to get with ya for a coin edge man


Whenever you're ready, you know where I am. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> There are a couple of us that do the bezel coin edge mods for other people. Myself and rbesass are two. Send either of us a PM if you're interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Cool


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Don't think I've posted this latest iteration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I know that bezel! Nice job!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Evil page.....666

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

jetcash said:


> Hey, I know that bezel! Nice job!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Lololol. Thanks. 

I forgot how well these cases fit me and how much I like having one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

This is the very first trip I've ever made into "Let's see those Invicta 8926 mods!"

Where is this headed?


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

BRad704 said:


> Don't think I've posted this latest iteration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am thinking of doing that exact same mod, had the components all picked out. looks good


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A real Royal Navy caseback?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jzoo said:


> A real Royal Navy caseback?


Most likely from Raffles....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Most likely from Raffles....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Yup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice work Randy! As always.

BTW, what crystal is that? It looks slightly domed, but not too much. Is it sapphire?

Edit: You know, someone really ought to post a picture of a vintage Bulova "Devil Diver" to this page. I know it's not an Invicta, but it just seems appropriate considering the current page number and all.

Edit 2: I guess that someone will be me.










Picture shamelessly pilfered from IG.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Nice work Randy! As always.
> 
> BTW, what crystal is that? It looks slightly domed, but not too much. Is it sapphire?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It is a crystal times sapphire. This watch was sold almost a month ago but I liked it and will likely build another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Those pointed crown guards are awesome. I might try that.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> Nice work Randy! As always.
> 
> BTW, what crystal is that? It looks slightly domed, but not too much. Is it sapphire?
> 
> ...


Devil diver you say? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful. How much does that caseback lower the profile?!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Lol... Oops. One too many turns on the vise for the acrylic. Good thing these are cheap. Completely honest wasn't the look I wanted anyway. I just tossed one in the cart with some other stuff to see.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Hands feel a bit "bold " for the smallish case but we will see how I feel after a few days.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Hands feel a bit "bold " for the smallish case but we will see how I feel after a few days.


Go big or go home!

I prefer bigger hands, especially in divers.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Hands feel a bit "bold " for the smallish case but we will see how I feel after a few days.


Not sure if its possible with those hands but Maybe skeletonize the first third or 2/3 of the hands starting from the center to "lighten" them up?


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Spare invicta parts? Or just spares in general?


Yes, I have a dial, hands, bezel insert and crystal off a brand new 8926. P.M. me if interested - will sell very reasonably! Here is what the watch looks like now:


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

question for all you modders (yeah, this might not be the right place, but my plan is to mod my 8926, so there)... how well does the lume on dagaz hands and dials match up? I know they are 95/5 mix now, but I've seen some daylight photos where the hands appear more green than the dial indices, or vice versa. Any thoughts? Asking because a pet peeve of mine is when the dial and hands look a different color because of the lume.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

My experience has been the Dagaz pieces with the mixed lume match each other very well. I also have a dial with straight C1 lume that still looks good with Dagaz hands with the C1/C3 lume.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

For any, I think you have to look. Many of Dagaz say 95/5, but some just say C1, so that is 100%. I didn't know that and I bought 100% to go with a 95/5 dial and it didn't match.



iuam said:


> question for all you modders (yeah, this might not be the right place, but my plan is to mod my 8926, so there)... how well does the lume on dagaz hands and dials match up? I know they are 95/5 mix now, but I've seen some daylight photos where the hands appear more green than the dial indices, or vice versa. Any thoughts? Asking because a pet peeve of mine is when the dial and hands look a different color because of the lume.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey guys,anyone know if Tiger Concept (or anyone else) is still selling 5517 style full 60 minute indicies inserts? I've asked TC haven't heard back yet. Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Hey guys,anyone know if Tiger Concept (or anyone else) is still selling 5517 style full 60 minute indicies inserts? I've asked TC haven't heard back yet. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


TC has it on their website under the bezel section.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> TC has it on their website under the bezel section.
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Yeah I see them now I honestly couldn't find them on their site the other day. Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Yeah I see them now I honestly couldn't find them on their site the other day. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


No problem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

has anyone done a seamaster-like mod? 
dagaz "BLACK OPS SEA-EXPLORER DIAL" with sword hands on the scallop bezel version?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

iuam said:


> has anyone done a seamaster-like mod?
> dagaz "BLACK OPS SEA-EXPLORER DIAL" with sword hands on the scallop bezel version?


I have seen a few around, usually comes out pretty well.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

idvsego said:


> I have seen a few around, usually comes out pretty well.


are there any pics in this thread? any idea of page #?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

iuam said:


> has anyone done a seamaster-like mod?
> dagaz "BLACK OPS SEA-EXPLORER DIAL" with sword hands on the scallop bezel version?


I'm sure it will be awesome. In fact, I would be happy to sell you the base watch w/scalloped bezel for your creation.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

The white dialed/coke bezel variant has been $55-60 on amazon deals for a while now too. It's why my stupid watch box is too full again.


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

iuam said:


> are there any pics in this thread? any idea of page #?


Here's mine with a white dial. Hopefully it gives you a good enough idea









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dups said:


> Here's mine with a white dial. Hopefully it gives you a good enough idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Dups said:


> Here's mine with a white dial. Hopefully it gives you a good enough idea


looks good, thanks for posting


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

How well does the cerakoting hold up on these watches? Where is the best place to pick some up?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

idvsego said:


> How well does the cerakoting hold up on these watches? Where is the best place to pick some up?


I have no experience with it but I'd probably get it from Brownell's.
Cerakote at Brownells


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

idvsego said:


> How well does the cerakoting hold up on these watches? Where is the best place to pick some up?


Rbesass has done some ceracoating, so maybe he will chime in with how well it is holding up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> Rbesass has done some ceracoating, so maybe he will chime in with how well it is holding up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So far it has been holding up pretty good. I still have 2 of the watches I have done and they still look as good as the day I did them. I sold a cerakoted watch to a coworker a while ago and he wears the watch daily. Still looks great. 
Buy your cerakote directly from the manufacturer. It is cheaper directly from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

rbesass said:


> So far it has been holding up pretty good. I still have 2 of the watches I have done and they still look as good as the day I did them. I sold a cerakoted watch to a coworker a while ago and he wears the watch daily. Still looks great.
> Buy your cerakote directly from the manufacturer. It is cheaper directly from them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks. are you using the air dry or the heat cure?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

idvsego said:


> thanks. are you using the air dry or the heat cure?


Heat. Air dry is said not to be as durable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Do you use a heat gun or a oven to cure the cerakote Randy?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

picked up an 8926 dirt cheap because it "didnt work". if i take the movement out of the case it operates fine. when I put it back in, the crown will not go far enough int o engage the movement. Screwing it down makes the hands spin. any tips?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

idvsego said:


> picked up an 8926 dirt cheap because it "didnt work". if i take the movement out of the case it operates fine. when I put it back in, the crown will not go far enough int o engage the movement. Screwing it down makes the hands spin. any tips?


At first thought, sounds like the keyless works has gotten messed up. I had a Sharkey with the SAME scenario. Good chance to dig in and learn about mechanical watches, but you'd be better off to replace than part someone who last to fix it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> At first thought, sounds like the keyless works has gotten messed up. I had a Sharkey with the SAME scenario. Good chance to dig in and learn about mechanical watches, but you'd be better off to replace than part someone who last to fix it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


odd part to me is the movement works fine out of the case. stem stops at each click along the way and sets and winds like it should


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

idvsego said:


> odd part to me is the movement works fine out of the case. stem stops at each click along the way and sets and winds like it should


Sounds like the stem is too short. Buy another stem from esslinger. It's listed as 6r15. They run about $6.50 I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

X2... Stem is too short.

Easy fix and there are a number of tutorials out there on fitting a new stem.

Cheers!



rbesass said:


> Sounds like the stem is too short. Buy another stem from esslinger. It's listed as 6r15. They run about $6.50 I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Sounds like the stem is too short. Buy another stem from esslinger. It's listed as 6r15. They run about $6.50 I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





ccpeabody said:


> X2... Stem is too short.
> 
> Easy fix and there are a number of tutorials out there on fitting a new stem.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks. I am going to order a few because I actually have 2 doing the same type of thing. I can see one is obviously bent though.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

There's a seller on eBay that also has them for $6.50. I'm about to order another there because I cut mine too short today. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Beveled edges, forced aging.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Repurposed Invicta Dial
Otto Frei hands (Yes, I had to resize the minute hand)
Tiger Insert
2mm Dbl Dome from Esslingers


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

This probably won't last long....

Invicta 8926 Pro Diver Watch Case and Band | eBay


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> This probably won't last long....
> 
> Invicta 8926 Pro Diver Watch Case and Band | eBay


Why does this stuff always show up when i cant really pick it up?


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm looking to get a double domed sapphire crystal for the Invicta I'm modding. What size crystal should I get and where is the best place? I've read a couple of places where the size is 29.5 and others where they used 30. I measured the acrylic that I took out to be about 30. 

Just want to make sure I don't make a dumb mistake and waste 30-40 bucks.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Deltasleep said:


> I'm looking to get a double domed sapphire crystal for the Invicta I'm modding. What size crystal should I get and where is the best place? I've read a couple of places where the size is 29.5 and others where they used 30. I measured the acrylic that I took out to be about 30.
> 
> Just want to make sure I don't make a dumb mistake and waste 30-40 bucks.


crystal times monster crystal, i do believe is the choice Dejour


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Deltasleep said:


> I'm looking to get a double domed sapphire crystal for the Invicta I'm modding. What size crystal should I get and where is the best place? I've read a couple of places where the size is 29.5 and others where they used 30. I measured the acrylic that I took out to be about 30.
> 
> Just want to make sure I don't make a dumb mistake and waste 30-40 bucks.


As a general rule, and there are exceptions, the 8926a (scalloped bezel) is 29.5. The 8926OB is 30mm. 
If you are looking for a double domed 30mm crystal times has them. They are listed as crystal for monster. They have a few so be sure you are ordering the double domed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

Awesome. Thank you guys.


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

Gents, I asked this question in the BSHT thread but not surprisingly got no response because I fear there is no such beast but... does anyone know of a similar thread to this one that discusses Parnis/Chinese/sterile/generic watches and cases? This thread is filled with great information about measurements, compatible parts and suppliers for dials, hands, crystals, bezel inserts, etc. It would be great if there was a similar thread discussing similar topics for various Parnis, Debert, Corgeut and other Chinese watches/cases and of course sharing photos of mods. I have found a few older odd posts about Bagelsport and Soki subs and a couple here and there about modding a Parnis watch but nothing as deep and all-encompassing as this thread. Does anyone know of one that I have just missed?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

diggerdanh said:


> Gents, I asked this question in the BSHT thread but not surprisingly got no response because I fear there is no such beast but... does anyone know of a similar thread to this one that discusses Parnis/Chinese/sterile/generic watches and cases? This thread is filled with great information about measurements, compatible parts and suppliers for dials, hands, crystals, bezel inserts, etc. It would be great if there was a similar thread discussing similar topics for various Parnis, Debert, Corgeut and other Chinese watches/cases and of course sharing photos of mods. I have found a few older odd posts about Bagelsport and Soki subs and a couple here and there about modding a Parnis watch but nothing as deep and all-encompassing as this thread. Does anyone know of one that I have just missed?


I havent seen one. The invicta has enough variance, I cant imagine that those others wouldn't have more. As soon as you document everything it would probably change. I think your best bet is to get one and start ripping it apart. If you have some calipers you can get all those measurements. I have considered ripping apart a couple of the debert but they only have like 30m WR so I have always decided against it.

If the watch has a commonly modded movement then you can kind of make an educated guess on the dial size based on the position of the date window. If it is about the same distance from the edge as a watch you know, then you are int he ballpark. Hand holes are easy to determine form the movement. desired length may vary based on chosen dial. Bezel inserts...dont count on finding anything. Crystals are just about measuring.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

diggerdanh said:


> Gents, I asked this question in the BSHT thread but not surprisingly got no response because I fear there is no such beast but... does anyone know of a similar thread to this one that discusses Parnis/Chinese/sterile/generic watches and cases? This thread is filled with great information about measurements, compatible parts and suppliers for dials, hands, crystals, bezel inserts, etc. It would be great if there was a similar thread discussing similar topics for various Parnis, Debert, Corgeut and other Chinese watches/cases and of course sharing photos of mods. I have found a few older odd posts about Bagelsport and Soki subs and a couple here and there about modding a Parnis watch but nothing as deep and all-encompassing as this thread. Does anyone know of one that I have just missed?


With Parnis, Delbert, Corgeut there are so many variances to deal with. The great thing about the 8926 is that it is Seiko based and there are a couple of great Seiko suppliers. There are a couple of suppliers who will sell some parts that are compatible with the brands you mention. However there are several models that they make you will not find parts for. You will need to measure your watch carefully and attempt to find parts. For instance I have bought Parnis sub cases that appear the same but the dial size is way different. 
A couple of suppliers that you might find parts from would be Tiger Concepts and [email protected] Another is eBay. Because all the brands you ask about are sold on eBay your best bet for parts is eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Question, is Dagaz typically slow to respond to questions? Have sent a couple in the last 2 weeks, no replies.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

iuam said:


> Question, is Dagaz typically slow to respond to questions? Have sent a couple in the last 2 weeks, no replies.


Yes. His parts are top notch and he ships quickly, though.


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

idvsego said:


> .. I think your best bet is to get one and start ripping it apart. If you have some calipers you can get all those measurements...





rbesass said:


> ... You will need to measure your watch carefully and attempt to find parts. For instance I have bought Parnis sub cases that appear the same but the dial size is way different. ...


Thanks gents. I'm in the process of doing that now. I picked up one of the 43mm Parnis sub-style watches without crown guards ( Miyota movement, sapphire crystal ) that has a kinda Black Bay Red look to it for a good price. Like this:









I'm not really a fan of the dial and don't particularly care for the Parnis branding, I'd rather have sterile or something with some markings but without a brand name. I figured that at 43mm it probably would not fit a 28-29 mm dial but was hoping one of the sterile Corgeut 30.5 mm black bay style dials would fit and I could go without the "chapter ring". Before tearing into it I started hoping there was already a thread on someone modding it already and then I went looking for a Parnis mods thread. After not finding one I posted my question.

BTW, the watch in question does not have a chapter ring, the dial is just built up on the sides to look like it does. The dial appears to be right at or a little under 30.5 mm but it has a little ridge at the base of it that is just a little larger that I assume is for sitting on the rehaut of the case where the rest of the dial fits inside the rehaut. It looks like the 30.5 mm Corgeut will work fine as I'm measuring the ID of the opening at right at 31mm but I will have to wait to see if there is too much gap when I get everything into place. If there is I may need to go with a slightly larger dial.

And then I'll have to decide if I like and want to keep the bezel insert and if I can change it out for something else after I get its measurements.

I may just start a "Let's see those Parnis mods" thread after finishing this one.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

iuam said:


> Question, is Dagaz typically slow to respond to questions? Have sent a couple in the last 2 weeks, no replies.


Sometimes. Message through Facebook. Might be faster, who knows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

From the deal forum...



Metallman said:


> I know a lot of people hate Invicta but the 8926 OB does get some love around here by modders. They have them cheap at https://invictastores.com/clearance...-steel-case-stainless-steel-band-model-8926ob. Regular price is 116.35, but use code CLEARANCE55 and the price drops down to $52.35 delivered.


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Greetings, all-

Buying an Invicta diver to take the plunge (!) into modding.

For modding purposes, is there a preference for using the 8926, 8926C, or 8926OB? 

I'm drawn to the Mako Pro Diver 8926 due to its scalloped bezel unless the watch presents difficulties the -26C or -26OB would not.
​Thanks.

This is an utterly monumental thread, BTW. Fantastic. I'm at about the page 250 mark and can't get enough of it.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

gwbnyc said:


> Greetings, all-
> 
> Buying an Invicta diver to take the plunge (!) into modding.
> 
> ...


the only real difference is the bezel edging and I think the crystal size. on mine, the OB with the coin edge had a 30mm crystal. The scalloped bezel had a 29.5mm crystal. So if you plan on using a crystal times sapphire you would want the OB with the coin edge.


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Aw hell, now I gotta buy two watches ))))

Thank you kindly for the info, appreciated.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

It depends if you want the rolex-look coin edge bezel or the omega-look scalloped edge. I prefer the latter, but I must be weird, as I think most prefer the former.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks @swank for the clearance deal link...got one for my next project.
Here's today's OB.


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

swank said:


> From the deal forum...


I missed out on the 8926ob but I did get a 15587 for $58. I've been wanting a little larger version so hopefully this will work. Has anybody modded one of these 43mm before? I'm assuming the dial and hands are the same since it's still a nh35a movement?










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

Which Dagaz bezel inserts, dials and hands will fit these Invictas? Looking to start modding.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

It seems unlikely that the same dial and hands would work, since the watch is significantly bigger. Your best bet would be to get the watch and measure the dial diameter to see if it is the same as the Dagaz/Yobokies/other dials, which I think are 28.5mm. You could do the same for hands, but I would guess they would need to be longer.

Good luck!



Dups said:


> I missed out on the 8926ob but I did get a 15587 for $58. I've been wanting a little larger version so hopefully this will work. Has anybody modded one of these 43mm before? I'm assuming the dial and hands are the same since it's still a nh35a movement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

RolandDelacroix said:


> Which Dagaz bezel inserts, dials and hands will fit these Invictas? Looking to start modding.


All of the 3-o'clock Dagaz dials and hands will fit the 8926 and 8926OB. None of the Dagaz bezel inserts will fit.

There is so much information in this thread worth reading. I read the whole thing to get up to speed, it is worth it for all the wisdom and great modding tips, tricks, and ideas.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

RolandDelacroix said:


> Which Dagaz bezel inserts, dials and hands will fit these Invictas? Looking to start modding.





swank said:


> All of the Dagaz dials and hands will fit the 8926 and 8926OB. None of the Dagaz bezel inserts will fit.
> 
> There is so much information in this thread worth reading. I read the whole thing to get up to speed, it is worth it for all the wisdom and great modding tips, tricks, and ideas.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!


Correct, none of the isnerts will fit. Tiger Concept inserts do though. As for hands and dials, the 3 O'clock dials and Seiko full handsets will fit an invicta 8926 variant that has the seiko movement. The 4 O' clock dials will require removal of the dial feet and the use of dial dot adhesives.

If you happen to have an older 8926 with a miyota movement, they wont.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> It seems unlikely that the same dial and hands would work, since the watch is significantly bigger. Your best bet would be to get the watch and measure the dial diameter to see if it is the same as the Dagaz/Yobokies/other dials, which I think are 28.5mm. You could do the same for hands, but I would guess they would need to be longer.
> 
> Good luck!


the dial might be a little larger and the hands might be a little longer. The Invicta 9404 is the best budget Invicta mod base right now. Warehouse deals on practically new watches are at about $55. I have bought 2 and they look brand new except for the packaging. its a little banged up.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B0159W1X72/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## mcorrea (Sep 8, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance; are Tiger Concepts bezels ceramic? i cannot find the info in their website.

TIA,
Matias


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

No, they are not ceramic.


----------



## mychoads (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm looking to mod my 8926ob into a planet ocean orange type look but am having trouble finding an orange bezel insert. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Will this one from yokobies fit with a little sanding? 
Photobucket

Thanks


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

The Alpha planet ocean bezels will work but are just a hair large and will require reducing the outside diameter just a bit. This has been covered somewhere in this thread earlier. Searching for something like "alpha bezel 8926" may get you there.


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Snagged this off of eBay for $43 bucks.









Right now I'm thinking of moding it into a worn/patina blue snow flake with domed acrylic. I'd like to do drilled lugs but not sure how that can be accomplished. 
Quick question for Everyone: do tiger concept dials fit the NH35 or are dial dots required? Thanks!!

Here's a snap of my first mod and my "knock around" watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Dial dots will be needed. Date windows will likely not line up.


RYNOC said:


> Snagged this off of eBay for $43 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jzoo said:


> Dial dots will be needed. Date windows will likely not line up.


TC has no date dials too


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jzoo said:


> Dial dots will be needed. Date windows will likely not line up.


TC has no date dials too 
View attachment 12564581


----------



## Oglesbysamalex (Oct 6, 2017)

Crystal size? I plan to replace the stock mineral crystal with a double domed sapphire crystal... probably from Crystal Times. What is the size crystal that the 8926 and 0420 use... thinking 31.5 mm?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Oglesbysamalex said:


> Crystal size? I plan to replace the stock mineral crystal with a double domed sapphire crystal... probably from Crystal Times. What is the size crystal that the 8926 and 0420 use... thinking 31.5 mm?


8926s use 29.5 or 30 mm crystals in my experience, and it does not matter whether the bezel is OB or scalloped. Safest bet is to wait until you can measure the crystal in your watch. Alternatively, buy the sapphire crystal in both sizes if you really can't wait. If you don't wait, odds are you'll end up needing to buy the second crystal anyway.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Where are all the new mods? I have 2 sitting here on my bench that I cant decide on at all.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Where are all the new mods? I have 2 sitting here on my bench that I cant decide on at all.


I've got lots to mod, including an 8926 and an old 8926OB I want to change the hands on at least. I'm waiting on the dead of winter to give me the time to take on some projects.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> I've got lots to mod, including an 8926 and an old 8926OB I want to change the hands on at least. I'm waiting on the dead of winter to give me the time to take on some projects.


I hear you. I am just waiting on some inspiration. I want to do a classic gilt dial with baton hands but honestly, I dislike Photobucket so much that I drag my feet to order from yobokies all the time.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i need a new handset for that blue snowflake i posted, and gotta 12 hour bezel mod i need to get the hands installed on. after that probably put mods on hold til after Xmas, got 4 or 5 mods already planned out tho!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i need a new handset for that blue snowflake i posted, and gotta 12 hour bezel mod i need to get the hands installed on. after that probably put mods on hold til after Xmas, got 4 or 5 mods already planned out tho!


I sold a white dial/blue bezel mod a while back and might rebuild it. I liked it and never did buy the upgrade I had targeted.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

If any of you guys have an extra oem 8926ob crystal that you'd be willing to sell off cheap, let me know. Mine is wicked scratched. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> If any of you guys have an extra oem 8926ob crystal that you'd be willing to sell off cheap, let me know. Mine is wicked scratched.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have bunches. Pm me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I have bunches. Pm me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Randy. I already have one inbound now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Thanks Randy. I already have one inbound now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could probably get hundreds from this group! I have two or three lying around if you ever need them.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> You could probably get hundreds from this group! I have two or three lying around if you ever need them.


I'll bet I have at least 20 but likely closer to 30.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I need to pick up a small file to try and shape the crown guards. What type of file are you guys using on these cases?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I need to pick up a small file to try and shape the crown guards. What type of file are you guys using on these cases?


I just used a regular ol' mill bastard file. 8 or 10 inch, whatever feels easier to handle.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I sold a white dial/blue bezel mod a while back and might rebuild it. I liked it and never did buy the upgrade I had targeted.


I'm "working" on exactly that right now.

...I just need to get the gumption to start. I have all the parts!!!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> I'm "working" on exactly that right now.
> 
> ...I just need to get the gumption to start. I have all the parts!!!


This was mine...


----------



## Lehungb2b (Jan 21, 2017)

idvsego said:


> This was mine...
> 
> View attachment 12573605


Beautyful!!! i'm thinking about making myself another 8926ob..But the


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Started working on my second mod tonight by de-branding the case side and crown. 








































































It didn't come out perfect but I am happy with it as I want it to look more "worn in". Currently planning on making it a blue snow flake M.N. homage with domed acrylic crystal: have to do more research on size and installation of one though. 
Took a couple shots of my other mod with newly sterilized bracelet and faded bezel insert. 
















A little ironic that the bezel insert of the black dialed watch faded to a more blue color and the bezel of the planned "blue flake" stayed more gray.. o well I can switch them later if I want .

Thanks for checking it out I will update with progress as it comes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

RYNOC said:


> Started working on my second mod tonight by de-branding the case side and crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done!


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

RYNOC said:


> Started working on my second mod tonight by de-branding the case side and crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get the faded effect? Baked, heat gun? Been planning to do the same since I basically sold my collection for a mini grail, but decided to hold on to my mod. What was the original color of the insert?


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

mikekol said:


> How did you get the faded effect? Baked, heat gun? Been planning to do the same since I basically sold my collection for a mini grail, but decided to hold on to my mod. What was the original color of the insert?


The original color was black for both bezels. Believe it or not there wasn't any liquid bleach in the house so I used a gel toilet bowel cleanser with bleach in it. I soaked it for approximately 10 minutes. Then washed it off and dried. Just check it regularly and there is no guarantee what color it will turn. Two inserts same method two different effects for me.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

for your next one, just fyi... someone posted a tip on crown work earlier: place the stem in a drill bit and let er rip. there are pics and descriptions somewhere here. again, fyi


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

iuam said:


> for your next one, just fyi... someone posted a tip on crown work earlier: place the stem in a drill bit and let er rip. there are pics and descriptions somewhere here. again, fyi


Great idea! The file made quick work of it though so no big deal thank you though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stent00 (Jan 6, 2016)

Can't wait to finally do my dagaz military mod on my 8926 tonight. In the interim here is a pic of my fist mod I did last year using dagaz sea Explorer dial with planet ocean minute and hour hand with a red second hand on a Seiko 5 snx case.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Stent00 said:


> Can't wait to finally do my dagaz military mod on my 8926 tonight. In the interim here is a pic of my fist mod I did last year using dagaz sea Explorer dial with planet ocean minute and hour hand with a red second hand on a Seiko 5 snx case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it!! Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Still works! 








Even swam in the ocean with it over the summer without problem. It also has a sterile caseback; not sure if it's ok to say where it's from. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

RYNOC said:


> Still works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


starts with a RAFF and ends with an LES?


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

idvsego said:


> starts with a RAFF and ends with an LES?


Maybe .... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi- I wonder if any of you fellow modders can help me? I know it’s a common mod to replace the caseback with a sterile Rolex style caseback to slim the watch down. Maybe you have done this and have a spare exhibition case back you are not using? I cracked mine and I’d like to source a replacement. Thanks in advance guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stent00 (Jan 6, 2016)

My first Invicta 8926 mod is complete. Dagaz military dial and there new hands... Forget the name but I think they go together perfect.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Stent00 said:


> My first Invicta 8926 mod is complete. Dagaz military dial and there new hands... Forget the name but I think they go together perfect.


That looks terrific, well done!!

Love the way the hands and dial look together. Plongeur hands, by the way. Where did you get them?


----------



## Stent00 (Jan 6, 2016)

swank said:


> That looks terrific, well done!!
> 
> Love the way the hands and dial look together. Plongeur hands, by the way. Where did you get them?


From dagaz. Brand new hands and they had a half off sale for a number of first orders. So I snagged them. Heres a Lume shot









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Hi- I wonder if any of you fellow modders can help me? I know it's a common mod to replace the caseback with a sterile Rolex style caseback to slim the watch down. Maybe you have done this and have a spare exhibition case back you are not using? I cracked mine and I'd like to source a replacement. Thanks in advance guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm me I have a few

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

RYNOC said:


> Maybe ....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We all know it's Raffles....lol

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

Alright folks, sending a quick SOS in regards to bezel inserts. I've tried a couple different ones and had pretty awful luck. The one I currently have sticks up above the bezel, allowing me to see the retention spring underneath. Where, oh where can I find one that sits perfectly in the bezel?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jimboz said:


> Alright folks, sending a quick SOS in regards to bezel inserts. I've tried a couple different ones and had pretty awful luck. The one I currently have sticks up above the bezel, allowing me to see the retention spring underneath. Where, oh where can I find one that sits perfectly in the bezel?
> 
> View attachment 12582015


tiger concept inserts fit the best of any I have tried.

http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Photo dump. These were originally posted with Photobucket. 









































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

More

































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

In case y'all missed it, Dagaz has a new dial and it is on sale for the first 30 customers









Randy, those are awesome, you are truly the master!


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Loving this one lately!
Have another 8926OB with NH35 started and another with a 8926OB Miyota movement incoming. Snagged each of those for less than 45 dollars. Just have to make decisions and figure out which dials/hands work for the Miyota. I'm pretty sure raffles dials will work but not positive also which size crystals will work for each. I'm leaning towards a mil sub homage with the Miyota since raffles has nice no date dials and a blue snowflake mod with the other 8926 with a yobokies dial/handset.

Maybe GMT???? Who knows this is way to much fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a dial that I want to use but it is just a touch too big. Any tips for grinding it down a little?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

GMT can be fun. Make your life easier by avoiding dials with applied indices. The big warning is don't take the stem out of the movement. Cut and fit with it in place. 

Raffles DG dials will fit the Miyota movement. He also has/had dials to fit the DG GMT movement.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

anybody have a link to a tutorial for replacing the stem on one of these? I keep finding stuff with photobucket pics removed


----------



## Stent00 (Jan 6, 2016)

swank said:


> In case y'all missed it, Dagaz has a new dial and it is on sale for the first 30 customers
> 
> View attachment 12583173
> 
> ...


Really nice dial. I'll have to jump on that deal. Just got an skx domed crystal and bezel for 55 USD installed it on my skx... Sooooo nice. I'll need to snag another 8926 for another mod... This is addicting...

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

Rbesass. What movement is in your GMT mod? 

Awesome work with those by the way.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

idvsego said:


> anybody have a link to a tutorial for replacing the stem on one of these? I keep finding stuff with photobucket pics removed


Are you looking for how to get the stem out or cut and fit a new stem to the crown and case? The Seiko movement?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Are you looking for how to get the stem out or cut and fit a new stem to the crown and case? The Seiko movement?


Yes to all of that. It looks threaded so I am guessing I can just unscrew it. I have calipers but these stems are too short so measuring them isn't going to give me a successful length


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Svoerketter's page still shows how to get the Seiko stem out. I'm drawing a blank on stem cutting though. Maybe the Esslinger site?
http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

idvsego, here is a short video on how to remove the stem:









Short version is you pull out the crown until you see the little lever drop, that will tell you which part to push down. Push the stem back in, then depress that and the crown/stem slides out easily. Watch the short video a few times, then you'll be able to do it easily. Good luck!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> idvsego, here is a short video on how to remove the stem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I can get the stem out of the movement, done that plenty. I meant remove the crown from the stem.


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Another logo gone and bracelet improved 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Momentathand (Oct 16, 2017)

I posted this on it's own thread and it was recommended to me to join in here to see if anyone had more details.

I have this unusual 8926c with a wingless second hand and red AUTOMATIC on the dial. I also discovered that the bezel size is a couple millimeters smaller than that of the standard 8926c when I bought a replacement bezel.

I got the watch sometime between 2000 and 2002 from my father. He insists it's not a replica as he is an avid watch collector himself and he said he bought it from a reputable source.

So, does anyone have information about this version? I have never seen another one like it... and I have spent a long time trying to research it.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Momentathand said:


> I posted this on it's own thread and it was recommended to me to join in here to see if anyone had more details.
> 
> I have this unusual 8926c with a wingless second hand and red AUTOMATIC on the dial. I also discovered that the bezel size is a couple millimeters smaller than that of the standard 8926c when I bought a replacement bezel.
> 
> ...


Don't really know anything about it, but I did see an old Invicta at a flea market that looked very similar. My guess it's not a replica.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Momentathand said:


> I posted this on it's own thread and it was recommended to me to join in here to see if anyone had more details.
> 
> I have this unusual 8926c with a wingless second hand and red AUTOMATIC on the dial. I also discovered that the bezel size is a couple millimeters smaller than that of the standard 8926c when I bought a replacement bezel.
> 
> ...


Can you show the back and movement? Is it a Miyota movement?


----------



## Momentathand (Oct 16, 2017)

Yes it is a Miyota movement. Here is the back.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Momentathand said:


> I posted this on it's own thread and it was recommended to me to join in here to see if anyone had more details.
> 
> I have this unusual 8926c with a wingless second hand and red AUTOMATIC on the dial. I also discovered that the bezel size is a couple millimeters smaller than that of the standard 8926c when I bought a replacement bezel.
> 
> ...


I'm going to hazard a guess- 'Invicta' was never stamped onto the left side of the case?


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Momentathand said:


> Yes it is a Miyota movement. Here is the back.
> View attachment 12588683


The crown is smaller than other Miyota movement 8926s I've seen too. Is it unbranded? Is the lume the same on the second hand as the others, maybe that and crown are aftermarket?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Greathwang (Oct 18, 2017)

Great job!! that is so awesome!!
I have a question about bezel where did you get that bezel?


----------



## Greathwang (Oct 18, 2017)

rbesass said:


> 8926 sapphire crystal Yobokies hands and dial. Blue insert. Black cerakote.
> A creation for a customer. I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great job!! that is so awesome!!
I have a question about bezel where did you get that bezel?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Greathwang said:


> Great job!! that is so awesome!!
> I have a question about bezel where did you get that bezel?


looks like one of his coin edge modifications. Does them himself.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

What could go wrong?


----------



## Momentathand (Oct 16, 2017)

You are right jzoo, no 'Invicta' on the left side of the case. And the crown is unbranded. That is why I am so confused. 

LogisticsCzar, what about the second hand lume are you referring to? The brightness?

I double checked with my dad and he confirmed that he bought is brand new from a reputable source. So to me the likelihood that it's a fake is rather low.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Momentathand said:


> You are right jzoo, no 'Invicta' on the left side of the case. And the crown is unbranded. That is why I am so confused.
> 
> LogisticsCzar, what about the second hand lume are you referring to? The brightness?
> 
> I double checked with my dad and he confirmed that he bought is brand new from a reputable source. So to me the likelihood that it's a fake is rather low.


Yeah color/brightness just compared to the others if it's off substantially I'd say it's probably second hand (see what I did there). I bet it's not, I bet it's just a really early model without as much branding.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I vaguely remember internet stories about the earliest 8926s not having case markings. That supposedly changed after Rolex took issue with the similarities to their watch. As part of the settlement, the Pro-divers have the case stamping. I cannot link to any sources for this, so please excuse me for perpetuating urban myths.
Yours is probably an early version without the extra baggage. Nice watch, enjoy it without guilty feelings.


----------



## Danger2Manifold (Jun 9, 2017)

Stent00 said:


> My first Invicta 8926 mod is complete. Dagaz military dial and there new hands... Forget the name but I think they go together perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot damn! that came out fantastic! I am not usually one for plongeur hands, but I'd wear the crap outta this thing


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

idvsego said:


> What could go wrong?


How did it go?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

jzoo said:


> How did it go?


I reduced the diameter but 2 things went wrong. First, there were markings around the center hole. Expected this and am cutting plastic as a protector. Second, I lost an hour marker. I think thats because I might have made the dial flex some by not keeping it straight. Luckily I have like 5 more of these stock dials to try.


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha

Love it!



idvsego said:


> What could go wrong?


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

This one just came in. 41 bucks on eBay








The case for the Miyota movement is noticeably thinner than the Seikos. Now I need to start compiling some parts and tools for this project and my other NH35 8926. 
More to come!!

Later that day...

Branding removed from case and crown.

















And here are both of my current mod projects total of 84 dollars shipped!
































Ordered a dial and hands from Raffles for the Miyota today. Crystals and case backs will be next!

Has any one drilled the lug holes on one of these or have an idea of how to get it done? I'm thinking a machinist, jeweler or even dentist (precise drills) may be possible options to ask?


----------



## Greathwang (Oct 18, 2017)

rbesass said:


> 8926 sapphire crystal Yobokies hands and dial. Blue insert. Black cerakote.
> A creation for a customer. I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it 8926?? It's chapter ring looks like black did he painted it? or sanded it?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

So modding watches is quite an addiction. 

I just got a Parnis GMT and before it even arrived, I was looking to figure out how to mod it. It can use Miyota hands (since it is a DG3804, which has the same hand size as the DG2813) Also Seiko and Miyota have the same hour hand size.

I am thinking about at least changing the hour hand, I hate Merc hands. Are Raffles and just general eBay sellers the best places for hands? Other options?

On a more obscure note, does anyone know if the DG movements date window lines up like a Miyota, in other words can you use a Miyota dial? And would I need a dial with a bigger hole for a GMT, or does the shaft fit through a normal dial?

Thank you all for any info you can share!


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

swank said:


> So modding watches is quite an addiction.
> 
> I just got a Parnis GMT and before it even arrived, I was looking to figure out how to mod it. It can use Miyota hands (since it is a DG3804, which has the same hand size as the DG2813) Also Seiko and Miyota have the same hour hand size.
> 
> ...


I'm almost 100% positive the answer is yes. Older 8926s had Miyota movements and Raffles handsets for the DG2813 work for them. So Raffles handsets for the 2813 movement would work for you. He is very responsive to emails too also very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Greathwang said:


> Is it 8926?? It's chapter ring looks like black did he painted it? or sanded it?


he cerakoted the whole case. Rbesass is pretty much a badarse when it comes to mods


----------



## Greathwang (Oct 18, 2017)

I want to know thick of 8926 crystal


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The hole in a GMT dial is larger than the one in a regular Miyota dial. I'm pretty sure the smaller hole will not clear the GMT pinion.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Greathwang said:


> I want to know thick of 8926 crystal


2.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Where do you all tend to get your replacement inserts? I've noticed some on eBay, but they are all the same Sub style that I'm trying to not go with this time around, and a cursory Googling didn't turn up much under $50 (which is more than I got my 8926 for). I have a Trinity dial and some PO hands on inquiry from Yobokies and don't feel as though the stock insert will do them justice.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> Where do you all tend to get your replacement inserts? I've noticed some on eBay, but they are all the same Sub style that I'm trying to not go with this time around, and a cursory Googling didn't turn up much under $50 (which is more than I got my 8926 for). I have a Trinity dial and some PO hands on inquiry from Yobokies and don't feel as though the stock insert will do them justice.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


One of the Tiger concepts model inserts fit well.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

so i wanna get a 16mm clasped bracelet for one of my watches, which one fits the 8926?


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

So the wings I took off had glue. Great. Can I acetone the dial without ruining it?









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

jetcash said:


> So the wings I took off had glue. Great. Can I acetone the dial without ruining it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might take the gloss finish off. 
However you are in luck. I have that dial. If you mess up yours I will send you mine but you will need to use your own chapter ring from that dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

rbesass said:


> You might take the gloss finish off.
> However you are in luck. I have that dial. If you mess up yours I will send you mine but you will need to use your own chapter ring from that dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might try some goo gone. Or I might leave it for a bit. It really depends on the angle of the light. I'm trying to be less anal.

I'll hit you up if I manage to really jack it up. Thank you!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## JU1C380X (Jan 4, 2012)

My first mod attempt. Pretty good if you ask me.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

jetcash said:


> I might try some goo gone. Or I might leave it for a bit. It really depends on the angle of the light. I'm trying to be less anal.
> 
> I'll hit you up if I manage to really jack it up. Thank you!
> 
> ...


Here's the one I did...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Where does one find these micro coin edge bezels?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Where does one find these micro coin edge bezels?


They are modified original bezels. 
There are a couple people who do them. Me and lifetrekker. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, I know it has been discussed here before but now I can't find it. (OK...I confess. I haven't gone through all 137 pages). I find my old eyes need more and more help and I'm thinking of getting one of those wearable magnifiers for close up work but I don't have a clue what to be looking for. I presently have a lighted magnifier desk lamp but it is restrictive since you can't readily move it around. Also, another of my hobbies is model ship building and the desk lamp thingy doesn't work for that at all. So, what should I be looking for? What power of magnification? Lighted?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

They do awesome work...

Or you can try making one yourself!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#post13793602


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

JU1C380X said:


> My first mod attempt. Pretty good if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done. Here is one that I did awhile back.









Hey...the old interface for posting pics is back! Fantastic!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Well, I know it has been discussed here before but now I can't find it. (OK...I confess. I haven't gone through all 137 pages). I find my old eyes need more and more help and I'm thinking of getting one of those wearable magnifiers for close up work but I don't have a clue what to be looking for. I presently have a lighted magnifier desk lamp but it is restrictive since you can't readily move it around. Also, another of my hobbies is model ship building and the desk lamp thingy doesn't work for that at all. So, what should I be looking for? What power of magnification? Lighted?


Donnegan Optical Optivisor is the name brand version. They are available with either glass or plastic lenses. The lenses can be swapped out to change the magnification. There is a light you can add too.
https://www.micromark.com/Optivisor-Binocular-Magnifier


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Donnegan Optical Optivisor is the name brand version. They are available with either glass or plastic lenses. The lenses can be swapped out to change the magnification. There is a light you can add too.
> https://www.micromark.com/Optivisor-Binocular-Magnifier


Looks good. Thanks for the info.

Edit: The magnifier loupe. Should I buy one for each side or doesn't it work that way? In my uneducated view it would seem that you would want the same magnification for both eyes.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^ Close one, like Popeye.  Using some of the shorter focal lengths, the object may be too close to see in both eyes with a pair of loupes? My setup has one loupe and it's been fine.


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the bezel help. I'm happy with the TC bezel insert turned out. Anybody have a spare Invicta endlink they'll sell me?


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Jimboz said:


> View attachment 12624963
> 
> Thanks for the bezel help. I'm happy with the TC bezel insert turned out. Anybody have a spare Invicta endlink they'll sell me?


I believe I have a number of Invicta bracelets hanging about. I'll check tomorrow and you can have one for postage if you want.


----------



## Elnick (Nov 3, 2017)

Hello all,

This is a great thread and I have read 2/3 of the entire thing. I am midway through my fist mod and was hoping my first post could be the completed watch but alas I have run into a problem I am hoping somebody can help me out.

When I was removing the crown and stem, the crown literally popped off the stem. I can see the spring inside the crown and I can press fit the crown back onto the stem but it just pops off under the slightest pressure.

Is there any way to re-attach them. I thought about glue but am scared that it will get into the spring and prevent the crown from screwing into the tube?

Any advice greatly appreciated:


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Looks good. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Edit: The magnifier loupe. Should I buy one for each side or doesn't it work that way? In my uneducated view it would seem that you would want the same magnification for both eyes.


I use a 4X Optivisor with the extra loupe on my dominant eye. I rarely use it though. Oh, and pay the extra for the glass lenses. They are much less likely to get scratched.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Elnick said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is a great thread and I have read 2/3 of the entire thing. I am midway through my fist mod and was hoping my first post could be the completed watch but alas I have run into a problem I am hoping somebody can help me out.
> 
> ...


The crown usually just screws on to the stem I think. I have one I need to repair as well but have been too lazy to do much with it.


----------



## 120mar12 (Nov 3, 2017)

Where did you get the bezel explorer style?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

"look at that, I still wear the same strap size as high school" said the invicta in denial.


----------



## 120mar12 (Nov 3, 2017)

This Dial is 28.5mm or 29mm? and did you remove the dial feets? or which movement is for?



EL_GEEk said:


> Haven't post here in a very long time. I had some old spare parts, some time to play today and I came up with this. It is not finished though. As you can see there are lot of details I need to fix. I will re order hands and dial at some point and sand the crown guards. But I don't want a carbon copy of it anyway. In the meantime I'm happy with my vintage Seamaster 300 Spectre homage of sort... For now I have it on the bracelet.
> 
> Invicta 8926: Debranded case, rotor, crown, bracelet
> Dial: Raffles
> ...


----------



## Elnick (Nov 3, 2017)

idvsego said:


> The crown usually just screws on to the stem I think. I have one I need to repair as well but have been too lazy to do much with it.


Yeah thats what I read but this just definitely press fits on, Im not sure if the actual crown is broken or if it has just come off and I can glue it back on somehow. I suppose worse case scenario I can just buy a new stem and crown and compare them.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Elnick said:


> Yeah thats what I read but this just definitely press fits on, Im not sure if the actual crown is broken or if it has just come off and I can glue it back on somehow. I suppose worse case scenario I can just buy a new stem and crown and compare them.


I keep meaning to search for some. I have 2 with bent stems that I need to fix.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Elnick said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is a great thread and I have read 2/3 of the entire thing. I am midway through my fist mod and was hoping my first post could be the completed watch but alas I have run into a problem I am hoping somebody can help me out.
> 
> ...


From what I can see, it's the female threaded tube that came out of the crown. That part is friction fit inside the crown tube on the stem. This is the part that the stem would screw into had it not popped out of the crown. It's made to slide within the crown tube as the crown is screwed onto the watch, so gluing it will destroy its intended functionality. You'll need to source a new crown at least, you may be able to salvage the stem if you hold the very top and unscrew the threaded part.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elnick (Nov 3, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> From what I can see, it's the female threaded tube that came out of the crown. That part is friction fit inside the crown tube on the stem. This is the part that the stem would screw into had it not popped out of the crown. It's made to slide within the crown tube as the crown is screwed onto the watch, so gluing it will destroy its intended functionality. You'll need to source a new crown at least, you may be able to salvage the stem if you hold the very top and unscrew the threaded part.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Thank you!! I think I remember seeing someone post the Esslinger part number for replacement crowns so will try hunt that down.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I find the best way to check the dial of a new project is to post a pic of it on the internet. Will be cracking that one back open to clean it off after I let it run for a day or so.


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

In my whites today, so need a slimmer watch than my normal. Out comes my 8926 mod "Polar Explorer"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

are there any "vendors" out there that can/will remove the crown guards?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

iuam said:


> are there any "vendors" out there that can/will remove the crown guards?


Pm sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Jimboz where did you go? Got your PM about the end link and replied but have not heard back from you. PM me with your address and I will get the Invicta bracelet and end links out to you.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Got a delivery from Yobokies today. Looks like I have a project to do this weekend! Also, the dial isn't quite as bright as I hoped (but definitely still passable) and damn the hands are bright!

Now I just need to grind off the name on the case, make the sides if the case brushed instead of polished, and order a new insert from Tiger Concepts.

I also snagged a 2.5mm flat sapphire crystal and a smokey grey canvas band for it.

Pictures will follow once it's done!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ConSeanery said:


> Got a delivery from Yobokies today. Looks like I have a project to do this weekend! Also, the dial isn't quite as bright as I hoped (but definitely still passable) and damn the hands are bright!
> 
> Now I just need to grind off the name on the case, make the sides if the case brushed instead of polished, and order a new insert from Tiger Concepts.
> 
> ...


Wanna use this dial ona SNZG project sonetime next year. One of my favorite designs


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Wanna use this dial ona SNZG project sonetime next year. One of my favorite designs


I've always been a fan of the Sea Wolf, and once I saw the dial I knew what my next project would be. You'll probably have more bezel insert options for the SZNG so good luck and happy modding!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> Got a delivery from Yobokies today. Looks like I have a project to do this weekend! Also, the dial isn't quite as bright as I hoped (but definitely still passable) and damn the hands are bright!
> 
> Now I just need to grind off the name on the case, make the sides if the case brushed instead of polished, and order a new insert from Tiger Concepts.
> 
> ...


I used this exact dial for my first mod ever, I love it.
Looking forward to see your built.
Mine says hi!









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> I used this exact dial for my first mod ever, I love it.
> Looking forward to see your built.
> Mine says hi!
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic! I hope I can get mine to come out that clean.

Do you mind if I ask what size crystal you used as a replacement? I've seen various recommendations ranging from 29.5 to 30.5, but could never seem to find anything definitive. Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimboz (May 13, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Jimboz where did you go? Got your PM about the end link and replied but have not heard back from you. PM me with your address and I will get the Invicta bracelet and end links out to you.


Sorry about that! Have been out of town and haven't logged in. Just sent you a PM. Thanks again!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> That looks fantastic! I hope I can get mine to come out that clean.
> 
> Do you mind if I ask what size crystal you used as a replacement? I've seen various recommendations ranging from 29.5 to 30.5, but could never seem to find anything definitive. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you! This isn't an invicta case, this is a Tiger Concept V3 case. It has a domed mineral crystal.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> Do you mind if I ask what size crystal you used as a replacement? I've seen various recommendations ranging from 29.5 to 30.5, but could never seem to find anything definitive. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The only two definitive answers are "whatever size is in *your* watch" and "Invicta has used 29.5mm crystals and 30mm crystals in almost every version of the watch (and one person has reported finding a 30.5mm)".
Just measure the one in the watch before buying a new one; or buy one of each.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

jzoo said:


> The only two definitive answers are "whatever size is in *your* watch" and "Invicta has used 29.5mm crystals and 30mm crystals in almost every version of the watch (and one person has reported finding a 30.5mm)".
> Just measure the one in the watch before buying a new one; or buy one of each.


Thanks! I have a 30 and a 30.5 on hand already, so I'll give the 30.5 a shot first to see if I can get a good seal with it, if not the 30 is up!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you! This isn't an invicta case, this is a Tiger Concept V3 case. It has a domed mineral crystal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Ah! I thought it was a heavily dremeled 8926 case with the crown guards knocked down and a brushed finish added. That's a great looking case.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I suggest trying the 30mm first. A 1/2mm too big can be enough to shatter the crystal while trying to install it. That, unfortunately, is from experience (and believing what I read on the internet).


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

8926OB


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

I never have had a problem with hands from Dagaz until a couple of days ago. I was attempting to install a hand set on a NH35 with a Dagaz dial and all went well until it came time for the second hand. It seemed to go on with no problem but it was moving in tandem with the minute hand. Removed it and tried again with the same result. Removed it once again and tried again but this time I could not get the second hand to install...just would not go on. Tried to install the original Invicta second hand and it went on with no problem.









I probably damaged the second hand with too many attempts to install but I have installed second hands with no problem about 6 or 7 times before so I don't know what the problem was. Here is the offending little devil.









I assume when the minute hand drags the second hand around with it that it means that the second hand was loose on its shaft. Maybe the second hand was defective in that the hole was too large and then perhaps I crushed the hole with all the install attempts. (must be a TWSS in there some place) I don't know but in any case that second hand defeated me.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> I never have had a problem with hands from Dagaz until a couple of days ago. I was attempting to install a hand set on a NH35 with a Dagaz dial and all went well until it came time for the second hand. It seemed to go on with no problem but it was moving in tandem with the minute hand. Removed it and tried again with the same result. Removed it once again and tried again but this time I could not get the second hand to install...just would not go on. Tried to install the original Invicta second hand and it went on with no problem.
> 
> View attachment 12645877
> 
> ...


Or the second hand was not on the pinion but between to pinion and the minute hand. I've done that a number of times.

If it's any consolation the second hand you have on it looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

So, I would like to pick the collective brains of all of the great Invicta modders out there.

I have an Invicta 9401 GMT that I am working on, and would like to remove the bezel so that I can debrand the case side. However, I am not sure as to the best way to remove it.










I can tell by looking that it is not part of the case, so I know if can come off, because, well, it went on. And I am also assuming that it is held on with a retaining wire like they are on the 8926s, but since there is no bezel insert, I can't get to the wire to pick it out.



















This leads me to believe that the only way to get it off is to pry it off. But as I don't want to bend the bezel or mar the case, I don't want to go at it with a caseback knife or pocket knife, or anything else like that. So, to remove it properly, do I need a Rolex style bezel remover tool like the one below?










Are there any other tools or procedures that others have worked out to remove a bezel like this?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

LifeTrekker said:


> So, I would like to pick the collective brains of all of the great Invicta modders out there.
> 
> I have an Invicta 9401 GMT that I am working on, and would like to remove the bezel so that I can debrand the case side. However, I am not sure as to the best way to remove it.
> 
> ...


Honestly with a steady hand, a good dremel, and a decent vise, you can just tape it off and have at it. I'm doing one right this minute and it's going very easily.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> Honestly with a steady hand, a good dremel, and a decent vise, you can just tape it off and have it. I'm doing one right this minute and it's going very easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is certainly an option, but every Invicta case I have ever debranded before I have done so with the bezel removed. IMHO, it is the only way to 100% avoid damaging the bezel, and it also allows you to get a factory looking refinish on the case side.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

LifeTrekker said:


> That is certainly an option, but every Invicta case I have ever debranded before I have done so with the bezel removed. IMHO, it is the only way to 100% avoid damaging the bezel, and it also allows you to get a factory looking refinish on the case side.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If that's how you feel comfortable doing it then go ahead. I usually end up putting a brushed finish on the sides since I prefer that anyway, and have never damaged a bezel.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Or the second hand was not on the pinion but between to pinion and the minute hand. I've done that a number of times.
> 
> If it's any consolation the second hand you have on it looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. A very slightly modified Invicta second hand.

Now that I look at that photo I notice that I was so focused on the second hand that I didn't notice that the minute hand is too big for the dial since it sticks out past the ring around the seconds markings. Maybe it is just me but that doesn't seem right. Odd since all the parts came from Dagaz but I guess he never claimed that all hand sets work with all dials.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Okay folks, I'm having an issue here. I just went for the crystal swap while I'm changing out the dial and hands, and the crystals I have are all a little too big. I managed to remove the cyclops with the old lighter method, but there's still glue. I've tried nail polish remover, soapy water, and adhesive remover with no result. Any suggestions? I don't feel like storing the watch for 2 weeks while I wait for a new crystal from esslinger.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

*EDIT* Nevermind I just tried some Poly Watch for fun and it took it right off.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Alright, she's done! A little cleaning is all that's left!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> Okay folks, I'm having an issue here. I just went for the crystal swap while I'm changing out the dial and hands, and the crystals I have are all a little too big. I managed to remove the cyclops with the old lighter method, but there's still glue. I've tried nail polish remover, soapy water, and adhesive remover with no result. Any suggestions? I don't feel like storing the watch for 2 weeks while I wait for a new crystal from esslinger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I personally use a fresh, sharp, single edge razor blade, but the Polywatch was a good solution too.

BTW, the watch turned out very nice. Well done!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LifeTrekker said:


> I personally use a fresh, sharp, single edge razor blade, but the Polywatch was a good solution too.
> 
> BTW, the watch turned out very nice. Well done!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> Alright, she's done! A little cleaning is all that's left!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well done! It looks amazing

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> Very well done! It looks amazing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir! I foresee Harold getting another order soon, as I have the itch to make more!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

My first 8926 mod

Dial from ajuicet
Handset by Watchnian
Bezel insert from hnswatchstrap 
Strap from Hadley-Roma


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> Okay folks, I'm having an issue here. I just went for the crystal swap while I'm changing out the dial and hands, and the crystals I have are all a little too big. I managed to remove the cyclops with the old lighter method, but there's still glue. I've tried nail polish remover, soapy water, and adhesive remover with no result. Any suggestions? I don't feel like storing the watch for 2 weeks while I wait for a new crystal from esslinger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just used a flat razor blade. Worked beautifully.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> So, I would like to pick the collective brains of all of the great Invicta modders out there.
> 
> I have an Invicta 9401 GMT that I am working on, and would like to remove the bezel so that I can debrand the case side. However, I am not sure as to the best way to remove it.
> 
> ...


Got one of those too! Gonna put it on a leather strap i think. What other mods are you gonna do?


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

I am slowly working my way through this thread. Regarding bleaching inserts, there are different types of bleach, sodium hypochlorite and hydrogen peroxide, both commonly available. Just to rule it out, we are using the same chemical formula of bleach? Oh and don’t ever mix them - not good!


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sogeha said:


> I am slowly working my way through this thread. Regarding bleaching inserts, there are different types of bleach, sodium hypochlorite and hydrogen peroxide, both commonly available. Just to rule it out, we are using the same chemical formula of bleach? Oh and don't ever mix them - not good!


I've always just used the cheapest own brand bleach from Tesco or Asda. Ive found that for a nice slightly 'blued' grey/ghost bezel, the Blue inserts with gold numerals fade down nicely and the gold turns to a nice clear silver.


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

ginny027 said:


> I've always just used the cheapest own brand bleach from Tesco or Asda. Ive found that for a nice slightly 'blued' grey/ghost bezel, the Blue inserts with gold numerals fade down nicely and the gold turns to a nice clear silver.


Might I ask where you're getting inserts with gold numerals (that fit the Invictas)? I've found several beautiful ceramic ones on eBay, but they don't fit Invictas. Tiger Concepts work well but they have a very limited color selection, and no gold...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

8926OB and also the coke-bezel 8926 are $55 and $57 on Amazon right now...

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926OB-Stainless-Automatic-Bracelet/dp/B000JQFX1G

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Collection-Automatic-Watch/dp/B000EI8596

More to mod!!


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

good find!


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

Does anyone know where I could find some black 'Planet Ocean' style hands for the n35a? I grabbed a white dial and am worried the standard silver won't show up well.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

I've never seen black hands like that. (PO)

Dagaz has black Swords, that will look fantastic if you are using the dial I think you are...?


----------



## RolandDelacroix (Jul 27, 2017)

No, I grabbed the new Arctic Agent dial.

http://www.dagazwatch.com/webstore/WD1-1.jpg

Tho youre right, that combo looks excellent.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

ginny027 said:


> I've always just used the cheapest own brand bleach from Tesco or Asda. Ive found that for a nice slightly 'blued' grey/ghost bezel, the Blue inserts with gold numerals fade down nicely and the gold turns to a nice clear silver.


People with far more knowledge than me have said more than once that they strongly believe that the ghost inserts on genuine vintage Submariners were originally blue Tudor bezels and that is how they come to have the lovely blue grey look.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

RolandDelacroix said:


> No, I grabbed the new Arctic Agent dial.
> 
> http://www.dagazwatch.com/webstore/WD1-1.jpg
> 
> Tho youre right, that combo looks excellent.


I bought the black dial when he first released them. If I only knew he was doing a white one I'dve waited. Dammit.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> I bought the black dial when he first released them. If I only knew he was doing a white one I'dve waited. Dammit.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Now I have this dial and black stilletto hands on the way. Thanks.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I finally caved on the Amazon sale and have yet another Invicta coming my way. I have one waiting to mod, along with an SKX and a few JSprings.  Srsly, I can stop at any time. 

I ordered the 9403, which is the coke-bezel. I now see the 9403SYB, which looks the same to me. Anyone know what the difference is between the 9403 and 9403SYB?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

The only difference I can see is that the SYB has a yellow rotor, and costs more....


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

ccmjd said:


> The only difference I can see is that the SYB has a yellow rotor, and costs more....


Thanks ccmjd. My guess is they have all gone to the yellow rotor by now and this is just an old pic on Amazon, unless this is old stock. I sure do like the silver rotor better, but not enough to soak yellow off.


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

ConSeanery said:


> Alright, she's done! A little cleaning is all that's left!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! It really does. Congrats


----------



## NotSure (Jun 19, 2015)

It is my understanding the SYB after the model stands for, as another member put it "silly yellow box". Its the single watch pelican style yellow case you occasionally see in the different Invicta stock images. Hence the added cost...



swank said:


> I finally caved on the Amazon sale and have yet another Invicta coming my way. I have one waiting to mod, along with an SKX and a few JSprings.  Srsly, I can stop at any time.
> 
> I ordered the 9403, which is the coke-bezel. I now see the 9403SYB, which looks the same to me. Anyone know what the difference is between the 9403 and 9403SYB?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Here ya go.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> PRetty sure i can do this, just wanna make sure. Can i swap this clasp
> View attachment 12436053
> onto this parnis bracelet?
> View attachment 12436055


Well, finally got the parts i to ghet this mod done. Think it looks great!


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

vmarks said:


> Taps are hard. Breaking one off is pretty much game over for the piece you're working on. Go slow, back out a quarter then for every half turn you make in progress. Oil it as you go. There are extractors to get broken taps out. I've never tried one though.


I've never been a fan of hard work, when plain laziness will do. Just for information, if anyone breaks a tap in a stainless steel watch case, throw the lot in a bucket of nitric acid and walk away for a week. The acid will eat the ferric metal of the tap and leave the stainless unharmed. It's never game over if you know the countermove.

An added advantage of this method is that it is a perfect excuse to buy another watch while you are waiting.


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Sogeha said:


> I've never been a fan of hard work, when plain laziness will do. Just for information, if anyone breaks a tap in a stainless steel watch case, throw the lot in a bucket of nitric acid and walk away for a week. The acid will eat the ferric metal of the tap and leave the stainless unharmed. It's never game over if you know the countermove.
> 
> An added advantage of this method is that it is a perfect excuse to buy another watch while you are waiting.


Except that the acid will also attack the work i'm trying to save. Aluminum in this case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

vmarks said:


> Except that the acid will also attack the work i'm trying to save. Aluminum in this case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, not good! Tell me more about what you are working on either in thread or PM, I will try to come up with something.
Aluminium expands quite a lot with heat, is that an option?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Looking for a BSH dial if anyone has one spare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Got a 9110 on Amazon for $51, let the modding commence!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Looking for a BSH dial if anyone has one spare.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are not many out there that don't have a home, however a new run was done a couple of months ago and will be received in another month or two. There should be several floating around at that point. Several of us bought extras









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great lookin mod Randy!


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a time when I started to think that the nicer and more expensive a watch is, the bigger the box it comes in.

And then I bought an Invicta SYB that came in one of those, and I realized I had been played.


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

jisham said:


> There was a time when I started to think that the nicer and more expensive a watch is, the bigger the box it comes in.
> 
> And then I bought an Invicta SYB that came in one of those, and I realized I had been played.


The SubAqua Noma "multistrap" box is even more mind blowing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> Got a 9110 on Amazon for $51, let the modding commence!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Once you get the watch, can you take some pic around the crown guard and the crown? The guard seems a bit square and the crown looks smaller in the picture.

I might still get these versions and remove the guards to build some small crowns style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

cyberwarhol said:


> Once you get the watch, can you take some pic around the crown guard and the crown? The guard seems a bit square and the crown looks smaller in the picture.
> 
> I might still get these versions and remove the guards to build some small crowns style.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll snap a few when I get home, but when comparing it to the 8926OB I have the crown and guards seemed the same. The only differences looked like the strap, the bezel, and the bezel insert.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

ccmjd said:


> My first 8926 mod
> 
> Dial from ajuicet
> Handset by Watchnian
> ...


Wow Very nice hand 
I think it will looks great too on your dial









watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> I'll snap a few when I get home, but when comparing it to the 8926OB I have the crown and guards seemed the same. The only differences looked like the strap, the bezel, and the bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Interesting. Here's a pic of 9110.










Here's a pic of 8926.










You can see the guard and crown difference.

I will wait for the pics from you.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

cyberwarhol said:


> Interesting. Here's a pic of 9110.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bezel on the 8926 covers more of the crown and guards, but they are definitely size the same minus a bulb on the end of the 9110 crown. The pictures they use for the 9110 are old, as I found out when mine came with a yellow rotor, which is shown as silver on the Amazon listing.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, that is really interesting. I went and pulled out my two 8926 and one 8926OB and looked at their crown guards. Counter to the pics above, my OB has the more squared crown guards and my two 8926 have the beveled crown guards. They all have the same larger crown.

I suspect this is more of the variations found in the manufacturing of different manufacturing runs of the watch. I remember also that one of these had a deeper Invicta on the case too, which also points to different manufacturing processes.

Those of you with many more, what do you see in your crown guards?


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> The bezel on the 8926 covers more of the crown and guards, but they are definitely size the same minus a bulb on the end of the 9110 crown. The pictures they use for the 9110 are old, as I found out when mine came with a yellow rotor, which is shown as silver on the Amazon listing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More info on the strap in the second pic please. I like it a lot!

Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

It's a Barton canvas strap. I have five of them in varying sizes and colors, and they are my favorite straps by a mile. Relatively inexpensive (they runs discounts that get better the more you get), quick change, comfortable, and nicely brushed hardware. Here's a few pics.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

rbesass said:


> There are not many out there that don't have a home, however a new run was done a couple of months ago and will be received in another month or two. There should be several floating around at that point. Several of us bought extras


Pardon my noob, but I wonder if the WUS Invicta-modding community has ever tried to get a custom run of bezel inserts done somewhere? I've only recently started modding these watches and I've had great fun but I've quickly realized that bezel insert selection is rather a limiting factor...


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

LukeZ said:


> Pardon my noob, but I wonder if the WUS Invicta-modding community has ever tried to get a custom run of bezel inserts done somewhere? I've only recently started modding these watches and I've had great fun but I've quickly realized that bezel insert selection is rather a limiting factor...


Yes, one of the guys here talked William at Tiger Concepts into doing a couple. They are styles R and Q.
http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jzoo said:


> Yes, one of the guys here talked William at Tiger Concepts into doing a couple. They are styles R and Q.
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


Now if we can only get william to make run of blue 12 hour bezels!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jzoo said:


> Yes, one of the guys here talked William at Tiger Concepts into doing a couple. They are styles R and Q.
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


Now if we can only get william to make run of blue 12 hour bezels!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

LukeZ said:


> Pardon my noob, but I wonder if the WUS Invicta-modding community has ever tried to get a custom run of bezel inserts done somewhere? I've only recently started modding these watches and I've had great fun but I've quickly realized that bezel insert selection is rather a limiting factor...


Although they are not labeled for the 8926, many Rolex styles you can find on the bay also fit. May open up some choices. Below is a link to a thread that lists different insert sizes so you can reference what to look for.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=6796439

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

LukeZ said:


> Pardon my noob, but I wonder if the WUS Invicta-modding community has ever tried to get a custom run of bezel inserts done somewhere? I've only recently started modding these watches and I've had great fun but I've quickly realized that bezel insert selection is rather a limiting factor...


Check out Tiger concepts. William has done several bezel inserts that will fit. He markets them for his 16800.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

jzoo said:


> Yes, one of the guys here talked William at Tiger Concepts into doing a couple. They are styles R and Q.


Very interesting, I've bought several inserts from Tiger and they fit well. I was intrigued by the R and Q colors (and P) but his photos are so poor I couldn't tell what they actually are so haven't purchased them.

If he's open to custom styles, I wonder if we might impress on him to do some more. Perhaps a darker red/maroon-ish bezel better suited to the popular Black Bay mod, or my own personal grail, dark green (not these Kermit colors) with gold lettering. Maybe I will send him a note. It might be nice to know what the community would find most desirable.


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> Although they are not labeled for the 8926, many Rolex styles you can find on the bay also fit. May open up some choices. Below is a link to a thread that lists different insert sizes so you can reference what to look for.
> 
> Bezel insert sizes - a reference tool


Thanks for that resource. I have indeed blown a good deal of money on eBay inserts with rather mixed luck on the fitment... The most beautiful and expensive ones seem to be the most likely not to fit when I get them.

The table linked in that thread might guide me, but few eBay sellers list actual dimensions and will simply say things like "fits Rolex." Oftentimes you are sort of taking a chance.


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

LukeZ said:


> ginny027 said:
> 
> 
> > I've always just used the cheapest own brand bleach from Tesco or Asda. Ive found that for a nice slightly 'blued' grey/ghost bezel, the Blue inserts with gold numerals fade down nicely and the gold turns to a nice clear silver.
> ...


To answer my own question from a few days ago, I did find a black bezel with gold lettering at HNS Watch Straps that fits the Invicta: 
New High Quality Black With Gold Aluminum Bezel Insert For Rolex Submariner & GMT

Quality is not terrific but can't beat the price. Shown below with Dagaz BB Tribute gold dial, Dagaz gold sword hands, and Esslinger domed crystal.


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> Got a 9110 on Amazon for $51, let the modding commence!


-me too, and sent it back yesterday as the bezel wouldn't turn, but not before I ordered a 8926OB for about the same price


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

gwbnyc said:


> -me too, and sent it back yesterday as the bezel wouldn't turn, but not before I ordered a 8926OB for about the same price


The bezel on my 9110 was a tad loose. I have to say, the 8926ob I have is definitely put together better.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

gwbnyc said:


> -me too, and sent it back yesterday as the bezel wouldn't turn, but not before I ordered a 8926OB for about the same price


I had to return one of the two 8926s I bought as it was an obvious return. Bracelet was resized and the links were missing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Bezel action - how do we modify the action?

I've normally found the action on these invicatas to be quite stiff. My other dive watches (monster & mako) have a smoother action. When I modded my invictas I cleaned out the bezel area, which improved it a bit. I also tried to put more overall bend in the click spring, which I thought would reduce the friction on the bezel. One post said to decrease the kink at the end of the click spring, which I tried to do, but I think that is more about making it uni-directional than the tension.

Any advice on making the action smoother, oh wise modding mates?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dont know if anyone else has seen these.......
https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct091/


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Double post sorry


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Dont know if anyone else has seen these.......
> https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct091/


I saw them. Just be careful when purchasing them. They won't fit all 8926's. They mainly fit the scalloped edge ones not most coin edge. Make sure you are measuring before you buy. These are 29.5 mm. Most coin edge need 30mm. Which they carry but are marketed as fitting the Seiko monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

The answer may already be here buy with almost 7000 posts one is bound to miss a thing or two! So apologies if I'm rehashing something that's already been asked.

My goal is to mod an 8926ob to pay homage to an Explorer 1. Dials seem easy enough (Dagaz has the Expedition dial I believe) but I can't find a "clean" bezel. So:

(*) Does anybody know of a good source for a clean bezel?

(*) Does one need to remove the date wheel from the movement if fitting a dial with no date?

(*) Does anybody know of some examples of what this mod can look like? (It doesn't seem like a super popular mod with the 8926 at least relative to other options...)

Thanks all for the awesome mod pics and info!!!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

swank said:


> Bezel action - how do we modify the action?
> 
> I've normally found the action on these invicatas to be quite stiff. My other dive watches (monster & mako) have a smoother action. When I modded my invictas I cleaned out the bezel area, which improved it a bit. I also tried to put more overall bend in the click spring, which I thought would reduce the friction on the bezel. One post said to decrease the kink at the end of the click spring, which I tried to do, but I think that is more about making it uni-directional than the tension.
> 
> Any advice on making the action smoother, oh wise modding mates?


When I first got my 8926ob the bezel barely wanted to move, but I put on a grippy glove for a better purchase on it and just rotated the hell out of it for a bit and now it's fine. I know it's crude, but it worked for me. Just try not to wrench it too much or it may become wobbly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I would suggest a Seiko SNKL07 or 09 as an Explorer 1 base. As far as I know, no one makes aftermarket bezels for 8926s.

No, it is not necessary to remove the date wheel.

Don't recall seeing one done up as you describe.

You could probably grind down your bezel, but I'm not sure an insert can be completely stripped to get rid of the markings. That may need to be sanded and brushed/polished.

Here's a pic of the Seiko case next to an Invicta 9937, which is the same size as the 8926.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

ConSeanery said:


> When I first got my 8926ob the bezel barely wanted to move, but I put on a grippy glove for a better purchase on it and just rotated the hell out of it for a bit and now it's fine. I know it's crude, but it worked for me. Just try not to wrench it too much or it may become wobbly.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I just did that with my 7043.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


Exceptional work, Randy, you are the master!

Great bezel insert, did you buy it that way or mod it?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> When I first got my 8926ob the bezel barely wanted to move, but I put on a grippy glove for a better purchase on it and just rotated the hell out of it for a bit and now it's fine. I know it's crude, but it worked for me. Just try not to wrench it too much or it may become wobbly.


I do that too. Plus when I mod them cleaning everything out seems to make a bit of a difference too.

Still, even doing that the bezel action is no where near as smooth as my Monster or Mako. I don't know if it is friction between the bezel and case or the click spring tension, or both.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

A Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate, and to those that do not, a great day regardless!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

swank said:


> Exceptional work, Randy, you are the master!
> 
> Great bezel insert, did you buy it that way or mod it?


Bleached it too long. All the black came off it. Then I polished it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I dig it randy, looks awesome


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

$50 for the blue OB
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9094OB-Collection-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B00HLVH1GW

$52 for scalloped on a rubber strap
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Collection-Automatic-Watch/dp/B000GXAUYW/

A bunch of others for $49-$59


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Bleached it too long. All the black came off it. Then I polished it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's quite a cool look. I'll have to try that sometime.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whistling Walter (Nov 25, 2017)

Im looking to trade a mint 8926OB coin edge bezel and insert for the scalloped one, if anyones interested. I just bought a "OB" to start a new mod and want the scalloped.

BEZEL and insert trade only


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Whistling Walter said:


> Im looking to trade a mint 8926OB coin edge bezel and insert for the scalloped one, if anyones interested. I just bought a "OB" to start a new mod and want the scalloped.
> 
> BEZEL and insert trade only


Bezel on the OB and scallop are a different size. Not sure they are interchangeable. Probably be better off ordering a new one on Amazon right now for $55.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> The bezel on my 9110 was a tad loose. I have to say, the 8926ob I have is definitely put together better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


the 8926OB I ordered arrived today and the bezel on this watch seized, also. it turned with some difficulty, then froze up, pretty much.

I found two methods of bezel removal- prying off the insert and working from there (I'm not quite ready for the other process, pulling the back off and disassembling the watch to get at the underside of the bezel, which seems from my reading the only other way to get at it).

Since I'm completely new at this and I'm tired of returning watches, I might as well remove the insert and see if there is a bit of metal or whatever preventing the freedom of movement.

ya gotta start someplace.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Bezel on the OB and scallop are a different size. Not sure they are interchangeable. Probably be better off ordering a new one on Amazon right now for $55.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


or trade the whole watch.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> When I first got my 8926ob the bezel barely wanted to move, *but I put on a grippy glove for a better purchase *on it and just rotated the hell out of it for a bit and now it's fine. I know it's crude, but it worked for me. Just try not to wrench it too much or it may become wobbly.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


hiding in plain sight 

I searched youtube and a fellow there twisted his Invicta around after wetting it- seems the twisting is the pivotal (sorry) remedy.

I say hiding in plain sight because I have a box fullf grippy gloves about six feet behind me on a table. Now to twist&shout

- - - - - - - -

-and to no avail. the bezel is a dog.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

gwbnyc said:


> hiding in plain sight
> 
> I searched youtube and a fellow there twisted his Invicta around after wetting it- seems the twisting is the pivotal (sorry) remedy.
> 
> ...


Maybe try some dental floss? That cleaned up one i had trouble with


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Are you planning on modding it? If so, clean it out well when you have it apart. That is what the water trick is trying to do.

Still, I'd like a bit smoother action. Maybe next mod I'll take some fine-grained sandpaper to the area where the bezel and case meet to try to smooth it out.


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

swank said:


> Are you planning on modding it? If so, clean it out well when you have it apart. That is what the water trick is trying to do.
> 
> Still, I'd like a bit smoother action. Maybe next mod I'll take some fine-grained sandpaper to the area where the bezel and case meet to try to smooth it out.


yes, and it will be a first attempt. I want a military 24 hr dial and a 12 hour GMT insert ( ...and a second and minute hand that meet the tick marks). I guess maybe a replacement Murphy bezel, or another brand if I can locate some others. Dr. Seikostan?

I did pop the cyclops off the crystal successfully and was going to use that as it is flat and more practical for an everyday watch.

I've bought a couple Russians&parts, also, to get my feet wet.

I got the Invicta on sale at Amazon, and used credit card points in the payment. As it is, if the whole project is a bust, I still have a good NH35 movement in it that I paid about 37 bucks for, and I have a couple places I could use it.

It's evolving


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^There are no aftermarket bezels made to fit the 8926. There are too many variations in cases. Even between 8926s, scalloped and OB bezels can't be swapped. Then there's the fact some OB cases have a lip to cover the lower edge of the bezel while others don't. The SKX007 bezels and inserts do not fit. You might get lucky with a Russian bezel, even broken watches are right twice a day. 
I think Dagaz has a dial similar to what you want, and Tiger Concepts has the 12 hour bezel insert that will fit.

Ofrei has some longer ETA hands, but it's hit-or-miss if they will work without cramping the hole size down.

Still, it can be fun modifying 8926s. We look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

jzoo said:


> ^There are no aftermarket bezels made to fit the 8926. There are too many variations in cases. Even between 8926s, scalloped and OB bezels can't be swapped. Then there's the fact some OB cases have a lip to cover the lower edge of the bezel while others don't. The SKX007 bezels and inserts do not fit. You might get lucky with a Russian bezel, even broken watches are right twice a day.
> I think Dagaz has a dial similar to what you want, and Tiger Concepts has the 12 hour bezel insert that will fit.
> 
> Ofrei has some longer ETA hands, but it's hit-or-miss if they will work without cramping the hole size down.
> ...


I have had good luck with the Tiger Concept inserts fitting the 8926OB at least so far. The one for the 5508.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

flamingrabbit said:


> I have had good luck with the Tiger Concept inserts fitting the 8926OB at least so far. The one for the 5508.


The Tiger Concept 12 hr bezel fits like a champ


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> I have had good luck with the Tiger Concept inserts fitting the 8926OB at least so far. The one for the 5508.


All of the TC bezel inserts for his 16800 style cases fit the 8926 just fine. The ones for his 5513/5517 cases however do not.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

Just picked up this example as modded by Samshy here on the forums and tossed it on a nice, green Zulu that I already had lying around. Wore it out in Beverly Hills today, walked passed the Rolex, Hublot, IWC and Patek retail shops...it held it's own. Don't tell 'em it's really an Invicta (or, a Seiko?)!


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

Any modders want to help with crystal and seal sizes? I realised I have a small chip between the 4 and 5 on the edge of the crystal. The bezel is immaculate thus I believe it may have always been there. It’s over a year old so no comeback. The watch is spotless as all my watches are. 

Im in the uk. I called watchdoctor and was quoted £20 with no magnifier and no seal. Thus waterproof only. I called in time uk, they quoted £55 but wanted a picture to check if they can fix. I’m not paying £55. 

I havent done watch repairs before before but the glass extractor is £10, glass is cheap if I know the size and I have no idea about gaskets. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. It’s the 8926OB.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Derek411 said:


> Any modders want to help with crystal and seal sizes? I realised I have a small chip between the 4 and 5 on the edge of the crystal. The bezel is immaculate thus I believe it may have always been there. It's over a year old so no comeback. The watch is spotless as all my watches are.
> 
> Im in the uk. I called watchdoctor and was quoted £20 with no magnifier and no seal. Thus waterproof only. I called in time uk, they quoted £55 but wanted a picture to check if they can fix. I'm not paying £55.
> 
> ...


It is very likely a 30.0mm diameter crystal, but could be a 29.5mm diameter. The only way to tell for sure is to measure the crystal after you take it out.

If you want to install another mineral glass crystal, they are cheap at less than $10.00. If you want to upgrade to a sapphire, most are in the $30 to $40 price range. All that's left to purchase is a cheap crystal press like the one below. They are less than $20.00 on eBay.

Also, there is no need for a glass extractor, as the crystal will pop out easily from the inside once the movement is out of the case.

You can reuse the original gasket like I do most of the time, or purchase a new one. They are just a few dollars.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

LifeTrekker said:


> It is very likely a 30.0mm diameter crystal, but could be a 29.5mm diameter. The only way to tell for sure is to measure the crystal after you take it out.
> 
> If you want to install another mineral glass crystal, they are cheap at less than $10.00. If you want to upgrade to a sapphire, most are in the $30 to $40 price range. All that's left to purchase is a cheap crystal press like the one below. They are less than $20.00 on eBay.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm not keen on coming in from the movement side. I haven't done that work before. Hence the crystal remover. Sounds straight forward. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Derek411 said:


> Thank you. I'm not keen on coming in from the movement side. I haven't done that work before. Hence the crystal remover. Sounds straight forward.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Esslinger has 2mm thick crystals that fit for like $2.50 each. I order a few at a time to make the shipping worth it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Derek411 said:


> Thank you. I'm not keen on coming in from the movement side. I haven't done that work before. Hence the crystal remover. Sounds straight forward. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A crystal remover, if I understand what you are refering to, is for removing and installing acrylic crystals.A glass or sapphire crystal must be pressed out from the inside. Removing the movement is very easy. Remove the back and one push with a pin in the proper location and the stem comes out easily. There are plenty of You Tube videos showing how to remove the stem on a nh35 or 7s26 movement. Remove and clean the original gasket or like said above, purchase a new one. The size and part number is posted here somewhere or here's another thread with great information: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/invicta-8926-facts-figures-thread-1061603-2.htmlI like to freeze the new crystal to make it easier to press in, but it's not necessary.Give it a try... You will fine modding can be addicting...


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Derek411 said:


> Thank you. I'm not keen on coming in from the movement side. I haven't done that work before. Hence the crystal remover. Sounds straight forward.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is not that difficult to remove the movement and pop the crystal. The hard part, which you don't have to do, is installing new hands, especially the cursed second hand.


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Much appreciated. i am 100% certain if i popped the movement the modding would be next... New crystal and the rest.


----------



## supercarrera (Jul 7, 2013)

Will any Tiger-concepts dials fit 8926ob case with nh35a movement? If so, which ones?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The 29mm dials without date would be your best bet. You'll need to clip the feet off and use dial dots.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

So I know it's not to everyone's taste! Heck, it really isn't even to my taste! But it's growing one me!









"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## supercarrera (Jul 7, 2013)

jzoo said:


> The 29mm dials without date would be your best bet. You'll need to clip the feet off and use dial dots.


So the date windows won't line up with the other movements?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

supercarrera said:


> So the date windows won't line up with the other movements?


Only movements I've seen Tiger offer are ETA style or Miyota style and AFAIK neither of those date windows line up correctly.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Several Invictas on sale at Amazon for ~$52 - $57 if people need mod projects.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Derek411 said:


> Thank you. I'm not keen on coming in from the movement side. I haven't done that work before. Hence the crystal remover. Sounds straight forward.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take a look at this website. It describes in great detail how to remove the movement in an Invicta 8926OB, as well as how to install a crystal. It's the main website that gave me the inspiration and confidence to start modding.

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

justadad said:


> So I know it's not to everyone's taste! Heck, it really isn't even to my taste! But it's growing one me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey! Look at that. All of a sudden I can reply with quote.

Jackson...about your watch...you are wrong. It's beautiful. I will give it a proper home where it is appreciated if you don't want it.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Started a project I've wanted to do for a while, thin the lugs and point the crown guards.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone used parts from the Dragonshroud shop? What's the quality like? The price for hands is nice, and they'll customize colors.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> Hey! Look at that. All of a sudden I can reply with quote.
> 
> Jackson...about your watch...you are wrong. It's beautiful. I will give it a proper home where it is appreciated if you don't want it.


Thanks, Joe!

"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

anyone do a 62mas inspired mod? looks like comparable dial & hands can be had from dagaz


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

iuam said:


> anyone do a 62mas inspired mod? looks like comparable dial & hands can be had from dagaz


If you want to go all out, search 62MAS dial and 62MAS hands on eBay and you'll find parts there. If you search google or eBay 31MAS, there is a "super mod" based on an SKX031 that really hits the look of the real 62. The mod includes shaved crown guards and a huge crown.

I have one that I bought for a song that includes the domed plexi and bi-directional bezel assembly. I upgraded the movement to a 4R36 and it is easily one of my favorite Seikos.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

justadad said:


> So I know it's not to everyone's taste! Heck, it really isn't even to my taste! But it's growing one me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very clean. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

justadad said:


> So I know it's not to everyone's taste! Heck, it really isn't even to my taste! But it's growing one me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok not normally my taste but lately the gold and root beer is really growing on me. That is gorgeous sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

At $51 I couldn't pass any longer on an 8926. I finally received it yesterday and went to page one of this thread for inspiration. I skipped through to around the 350 mark and am ready to take this watch apart for my first mod. I am heading to get a few files and sand paper to tackle the case branding this evening! I'm a little nervous but excited since this will be the base for my BSH dial. I'll probably leave the lugs for now and see how I like it.








Also, I synced all of my watches last night to check how they are running and to my surprise this nh35 is running -1.5 spd right off the bat! That's better than my Tisell with a miyota and my deep Blue with a nh35 as well!

I will update as I progress with my newest project. Any advise will be greatly appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

cbouza3 said:


> That is very clean. Well done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Porterjrm said:


> Ok not normally my taste but lately the gold and root beer is really growing on my. That is gorgeous sir!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys! I've never been a two tone fan either, but since I had never tried it I thought I could be too critical! Filed under "don't knock it till you try it!"

"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

justadad said:


> Thanks, Joe!
> 
> "The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


Jacob

You are getting closer. Only one letter off! And...see that...a lot of the Brothers like your watch.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Knocked off the cyclops and started gathering supplies to remove the branding on the case while I wait for my new dial.

I wore it all day and love it. But the bracelet is cheap and has to go.. leather maybe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I️ DID IT! I️ realize it's probably not that impressive in comparison, but this was a scary project for me. Had never done anything involving hands before.

Turned out alright! Sorry for the dim photos. The dial is mesmerizing in natural daylight, will have to get better photos in daylight but it's already dark here in the PNW!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice job, RotorRonin! Welcome to the modding club! 

Are those Esslinger hands? Did you have to pinch the minutes hand? (I think I have a set waiting for the right mod)

Is that the wave texture dial? I have one of those too, can't wait to use it. Since it is dark, how about a lume shot?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

swank said:


> Nice job, RotorRonin! Welcome to the modding club!
> 
> Are those Esslinger hands? Did you have to pinch the minutes hand? (I think I have a set waiting for the right mod)
> 
> Is that the wave texture dial? I have one of those too, can't wait to use it. Since it is dark, how about a lume shot?


The hands were from Ofrei. Well, the hour hand is. The minute hand is stock, I️ destroyed the minute hand that matches the hour hand (actually two of them) and the second hand is stock as well, with the wing logo clipped off (that one I️ intended to do! ).

The dial is the wave texture dial... it's pretty great. Better than I️ anticipated, actually.

Lume shot has to wait, I'm not home anymore. Also, my phone camera isn't great. I'll give I️t a shot when I️ get home tho!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Ah yes, I meant Ofrei. How did you destroy the minute hand? I ask because that is up for me soon.


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> I️ DID IT! I️ realize it's probably not that impressive in comparison, but this was a scary project for me. Had never done anything involving hands before.
> 
> Turned out alright! Sorry for the dim photos. The dial is mesmerizing in natural daylight, will have to get better photos in daylight but it's already dark here in the PNW!


I tried hand setting and wasn't able to do it. Take pride in that fact alone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

swank said:


> Ah yes, I meant Ofrei. How did you destroy the minute hand? I ask because that is up for me soon.


Bent both of them in turn as I️ tried to set them. Tried to straighten, but only succeeded in making them worse. I think the hole in the hand was too small, actually. 
...yeah that's definitely I️t... surely wasn't me...



cbouza3 said:


> I tried hand setting and wasn't able to do it. Take pride in that fact alone.


I️t was tricky, for sure. The second hand was the real miracle!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I gave up on setting hands, at least until 1) i get better magnifiers and 2) get some cheapie seiko 5s to practice on. Great lookin mod btw robin!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

For setting seconds hands, I use the hand setting tool with the tiniest opening and fill the opening with a very small amount of Rodico. You need only the smallest amount to grip the top of the seconds hand, but it gives you the ability to hover right over the pinion to set it.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Very nice job! Can you say where did you buy the bezel?


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

justadad said:


> So I know it's not to everyone's taste! Heck, it really isn't even to my taste! But it's growing one me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice job! Can you say where did you buy the bezel?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

ilturi said:


> Very nice job! Can you say where did you buy the bezel?


Thanks so much! It came from the eBay. Seller was jacobjewlery from Israel. Never used them before and no affiliation other than this transaction, but no problems either.

"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

justadad said:


> Thanks so much! It came from the eBay. Seller was jacobjewlery from Israel. Never used them before and no affiliation other than this transaction, but no problems either.
> 
> "The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


I only found inserts 

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

ilturi said:


> I only found inserts
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


My mistake! The actual bezel is the stock bezel that had been reworked to a true coin edge by Lifetrekker. Sorry for the confusion!

"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

justadad said:


> My mistake! The actual bezel is the stock bezel that had been reworked to a true coin edge by Lifetrekker. Sorry for the confusion!
> 
> "The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


Okay, don't worry, thank you

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Edit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> I think the hole in the hand was too small, actually.
> ...yeah that's definitely I️t... surely wasn't me...
> 
> I️t was tricky, for sure. The second hand was the real miracle!


That might actually be the case. Some replacement hands are undersized and require fitting to the pinion. As I understand it, it is to accommodate old, worn down pinions; rather than being produced to cater to modders with their fresh movements. Raffles and Dagaz have been consistently good for size in my experience, but they do cater to modders instead of repairers.


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Someone knows where I can find a compatible invicta bezel

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Got around to brushing the Gold PCLs to a brushed gold finish!








Now we're cookin' with bacon grease!

"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

A few better lit shots:


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

justadad said:


> Got around to brushing the Gold PCLs to a brushed gold finish!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind sharing what having the bezel and case reshaped cost?


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Mind sharing what having the bezel and case reshaped cost?


Seriously, Lifetrekker or rbsass are the guys you need to talk to! They both do amazing work!

"The two most important days in your life is the day you are born, and the day you find out why." -Mark Twain


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Any experience with this dial from Dagaz? Wondering if it would match rose gold hands or gold hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Any experience with this dial from Dagaz? Wondering if it would match rose gold hands or gold hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have it and a set of the rose gold snowflake hands waiting for a future mod. Perfect match. Go for it if you like the rose gold look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Silverthorne86 said:


> I have it and a set of the rose gold snowflake hands waiting for a future mod. Perfect match. Go for it if you like the rose gold look!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks! I'm still on the fence about the rose gold. I don't know what bezel would work with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Well I went for it.

I got the case disassembled pretty easily and started filing away the logo. I did the majority of this by hand with a simple file set from the hardware store. I tried the dremel on the crown guards and dug in a little deep in one spot. Luckily I was able to level it back out with a file. Here is the work so far.










Edit: It appears I lost the crystal gasket. Does anyone sell the original or do i need to swap the crystal too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Any experience with this dial from Dagaz? Wondering if it would match rose gold hands or gold hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rose gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Well I went for it.
> 
> I got the case disassembled pretty easily and started filing away the logo. I did the majority of this by hand with a simple file set from the hardware store. I tried the dremel on the crown guards and dug in a little deep in one spot. Luckily I was able to level it back out with a file. Here is the work so far.
> 
> ...


Crystal gaskets are available from Esslinger.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Awesome thanks! I'm still on the fence about the rose gold. I don't know what bezel would work with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Red works pretty well.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

LifeTrekker said:


> Crystal gaskets are available from Esslinger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Do you happen to know which one is needed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Do you happen to know which one is needed?


Esslinger Sku 84.681.30.0

30.0 ID / 30.8 OD if you have a 30mm crystal. Measure though, you might have 29.5mm, in which case get the 29.5mm ID gasket instead.

Just bought a few of these for a mod and can confirm they work. Not the gasket is not symmetrical, there is a little lip that needs to be placed down into the case (if the lip is facing up towards the crystal you won't be able to get the crystal in).


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Well I went for it.
> 
> I got the case disassembled pretty easily and started filing away the logo. I did the majority of this by hand with a simple file set from the hardware store. I tried the dremel on the crown guards and dug in a little deep in one spot. Luckily I was able to level it back out with a file. Here is the work so far.
> 
> ...


Can you say me the bezel internal size?

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

LifeTrekker said:


> Red works pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm trying to do with my 8926 but finding a red insert (preferably burgundy) is proving to be very very difficult.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boothroyd (Feb 29, 2016)

Gents: Can any of you point me in the direction where I can find a replacement Coin bezel? I broke mine in the modding process =(

Or maybe someone have a spare laying around?
Thanks!


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Jabrnet said:


> That's what I'm trying to do with my 8926 but finding a red insert (preferably burgundy) is proving to be very very difficult.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Check out Tiger Concept. You will find what you seek.


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Jabrnet said:


> That's what I'm trying to do with my 8926 but finding a red insert (preferably burgundy) is proving to be very very difficult.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Well, if you do find a burgundy red one, let us know. I was never able to find one of the exact color red I was looking for myself.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

LukeZ said:


> Esslinger Sku 84.681.30.0
> 
> 30.0 ID / 30.8 OD if you have a 30mm crystal. Measure though, you might have 29.5mm, in which case get the 29.5mm ID gasket instead.
> 
> Just bought a few of these for a mod and can confirm they work. Not the gasket is not symmetrical, there is a little lip that needs to be placed down into the case (if the lip is facing up towards the crystal you won't be able to get the crystal in).


The Esslinger site states that this gasket is for a crystal that is 1.5mm thick. Does this matter if we are using 2.0-2.5mm thick crystals?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

LifeTrekker said:


> Well, if you do find a burgundy red one, let us know. I was never able to find one of the exact color red I was looking for myself.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I wonder if there is some sort of process for darkening or "smoking" the bezel to get it slightly darker?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Is the gap between the crown and the case normal after removing the guards?!









I'm more nervous about changing hands and a dial than I was to grind the case. It turned out good. Not perfect but I learned a few things! 









I wish I could wear it but I lost the crystal gasket and apparently it doesn't press in without it....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Is the gap between the crown and the case normal after removing the guards?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hands and dial are easy. I'm nervous about the crown guards ha!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> Hands and dial are easy. I'm nervous about the crown guards ha!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I did the majority of the filing by hand and quick easy passes with a dremel 240 grit wheel to even it out at the end before final sanding. Looking back I would've taken more time to ensure the edges stayed sharp instead of getting rounded but in the end it's mine and I did it! Very rewarding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

LukeZ said:


> Esslinger Sku 84.681.30.0
> 
> 30.0 ID / 30.8 OD if you have a 30mm crystal. Measure though, you might have 29.5mm, in which case get the 29.5mm ID gasket instead.
> 
> Just bought a few of these for a mod and can confirm they work. Not the gasket is not symmetrical, there is a little lip that needs to be placed down into the case (if the lip is facing up towards the crystal you won't be able to get the crystal in).


Dumb question. I found a crystal on crystaltimes but was listed as 29.5 for the 8926 and mine measured 30. Will that work or will it be too loose?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

ilturi said:


> Can you say me the bezel internal size?
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


I'm sorry i had it back together when I saw this. I will take it off tomorrow night and measure if you still need it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Dumb question. I found a crystal on crystaltimes but was listed as 29.5 for the 8926 and mine measured 30. Will that work or will it be too loose?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 29.5mm will be too loose. However, CrystalTimes does sell a 30.0mm that will fit the 8926OB. Look for the ones listed as fitting the Seiko Mini Monster. They have single and double domed sapphire with and without AR coating. They both fit and look great.

Edit: The Double domed sapphire crystal has a 2.3mm edge and is 30.0mm dia. The PN is CT056. The Single domed sapphire crystal has a 2.3mm edge and is 30.0mm dia. The PN is CT051.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jabrnet said:


> Hands and dial are easy. I'm nervous about the crown guards ha!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk





Porterjrm said:


> Is the gap between the crown and the case normal after removing the guards?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah crown guards is harder for sure.
Was it easy for you to remove the tube? And did you glue it back in?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Yeah crown guards is harder for sure.
> Was it easy for you to remove the tube? And did you glue it back in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I used a small propane torch to heat it and punched it out with a small punch (it came out with less than 5 taps). I used loctite going back in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I'm thinking of doing a Black Bay homage with the watch I got on the recent Amazon sale. My plan is to use a green bezel, but I might want to change it up in the future. Which gilt dial would be best for the green, yellow or rose gold? Which would be more versatile (black, red, blue, brown) if I get bored and want to swap the insert for a fresh look?


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Just finished this up not quite sure about the crystal yet, it fit right in and the quality is great but maybe a bit to much magnification for me. It is a Dagaz monster bubble dome sapphire. All Invicta branding removed except for rotor. Dagaz dial, hands and crystal. Other guy's sterile caseback. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> I used a small propane torch to heat it and punched it out with a small punch (it came out with less than 5 taps). I used loctite going back in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info...
Wear it in good health, it looks Amazing

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you for the info...
> Wear it in good health, it looks Amazing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! Will do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

RYNOC said:


> Just finished this up not quite sure about the crystal yet, it fit right in and the quality is great but maybe a bit to much magnification for me. It is a Dagaz monster bubble dome sapphire. All Invicta branding removed except for rotor. Dagaz dial, hands and crystal. Other guy's sterile caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really liking this combo. 
IMHO, that Crystal is tops. I have a double dome CT on an skx and now I can't live without the magnification. I also have grown to appreciate the side angle distortion with the big domes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

RYNOC said:


> Just finished this up not quite sure about the crystal yet, it fit right in and the quality is great but maybe a bit to much magnification for me. It is a Dagaz monster bubble dome sapphire. All Invicta branding removed except for rotor. Dagaz dial, hands and crystal. Other guy's sterile caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it this one? 
Bubble-Domed Monster Sapphire SKX779 SKX781 and NEW MONSTER 30mm x 5.2mm 
https://goo.gl/XwdkJW

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Jabrnet said:


> Was it this one?
> Bubble-Domed Monster Sapphire SKX779 SKX781 and NEW MONSTER 30mm x 5.2mm
> https://goo.gl/XwdkJW
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Yup that's the one. I grabbed one as soon as he put them in sale last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

peppercorn said:


> Really liking this combo.
> IMHO, that Crystal is tops. I have a double dome CT on an skx and now I can't live without the magnification. I also have grown to appreciate the side angle distortion with the big domes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I am definitely going to give it a try for a while and see how I like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Is the gap between the crown and the case normal after removing the guards?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it is not. 
Did you get the crown tube seated all the way? If no push the tube in until the threads touch the case. If yes keep reading. 
How much did you remove from the case after the crown guards were removed? If too much and the crown tube is seated all the way the stem may be too long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone else notice that Photobucket pics are showing up right now. Wonder how long that will last. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Anyone else notice that Photobucket pics are showing up right now. Wonder how long that will last.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, but wouldn't that be a boon if they came back and stayed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

peppercorn said:


> The Esslinger site states that this gasket is for a crystal that is 1.5mm thick. Does this matter if we are using 2.0-2.5mm thick crystals?


I used that gasket with this 2mm domed crystal and it worked fine. Can't say if it would matter for 2.5mm or thicker crystals, only way is to try and find out, at least the gaskets are cheap!


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> I'm sorry i had it back together when I saw this. I will take it off tomorrow night and measure if you still need it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, thank you

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

rbesass said:


> No it is not.
> Did you get the crown tube seated all the way? If no push the tube in until the threads touch the case. If yes keep reading.
> How much did you remove from the case after the crown guards were removed? If too much and the crown tube is seated all the way the stem may be too long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did not get into the recessed area I do not think. I will knock it back out and reseat it when I get my crystal and gasket in. I did not check but is there an indexing tab or anything on the tube that could be off and not allowing it to seat all of the way?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

peppercorn said:


> The Esslinger site states that this gasket is for a crystal that is 1.5mm thick. Does this matter if we are using 2.0-2.5mm thick crystals?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume you mean 1.5mm tall? It doesn't matter how thick the crystal is. Generally, you want the height of the gasket to be level with the height of the gasket recess on the case. However, plus or minus a few .0mm is fine. as long as the crystal has something to press into.


----------



## Hour Hand (Nov 20, 2017)

When I bought this it was an Invicta divers watch with an NH35A movement, a black face with gold numbers, a black bezel, and a stainless and gold strap. Now look at it


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

rbesass said:


> No it is not.
> Did you get the crown tube seated all the way? If no push the tube in until the threads touch the case. If yes keep reading.
> How much did you remove from the case after the crown guards were removed? If too much and the crown tube is seated all the way the stem may be too long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can the stem be trimmed down? Or would I need a new one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> I assume you mean 1.5mm tall? It doesn't matter how thick the crystal is. Generally, you want the height of the gasket to be level with the height of the gasket recess on the case. However, plus or minus a few .0mm is fine. as long as the crystal has something to press into.


Yes, I meant 'tall' one in the same as thickness. 
Thanks for clarifying, that is what I was thinking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> I did not get into the recessed area I do not think. I will knock it back out and reseat it when I get my crystal and gasket in. I did not check but is there an indexing tab or anything on the tube that could be off and not allowing it to seat all of the way?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No there is no tab. It does not index. Just press it down all the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Can the stem be trimmed down? Or would I need a new one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The stem can be trimmed down. Just keep in mind , measure twice, cut once. What you cut off won't grow back. 
Don't cut that stem until after you get that crown tube presses in all the way. See how everything works first you may not need to cut it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

rbesass said:


> The stem can be trimmed down. Just keep in mind , measure twice, cut once. What you cut off won't grow back.
> Don't cut that stem until after you get that crown tube presses in all the way. See how everything works first you may not need to cut it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am fairly sure it is in all the way but I plan on knocking it back and and verifying before any cutting is done. Are these crowns threaded on to the stem?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

RYNOC said:


> Yup that's the one. I grabbed one as soon as he put them in sale last week. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... $24 for either the SKX31 30mm x 4.9mm or Monster 30mm x 5.2mm. Had to get one....


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> I used a small propane torch to heat it and punched it out with a small punch (it came out with less than 5 taps). I used loctite going back in. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget to remove the little O ring on the inside of the tube before hitting it with the torch. If not... Poof! It's gone...


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> Don't forget to remove the little O ring on the inside of the tube before hitting it with the torch. If not... Poof! It's gone...


I don't believe I ever heated directly into the tube but I will check that o ring as well.. see what happens when you just dive in and start tearing things apart?!

IF that o ring is damaged can one be sourced?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Wow... $24 for either the SKX31 30mm x 4.9mm or Monster 30mm x 5.2mm. Had to get one....


Yup! I wasn't even 100% sure it was going to fit but for that price I figured it was worth the 50/50 shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

RYNOC said:


> Just finished this up not quite sure about the crystal yet, it fit right in and the quality is great but maybe a bit to much magnification for me. It is a Dagaz monster bubble dome sapphire. All Invicta branding removed except for rotor. Dagaz dial, hands and crystal. Other guy's sterile caseback.


Do you have a side view of that watch with the bezel insert in? How much does the sidewall of the crystal stick up over the bezel?

I'm considering it, but wondered how that would look. Thank you for your help!


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

swank said:


> Do you have a side view of that watch with the bezel insert in? How much does the sidewall of the crystal stick up over the bezel?
> 
> I'm considering it, but wondered how that would look. Thank you for your help!


It's pretty difficult to photograph but here are a few. I'd say about 1mm of the sidewall is exposed. It is barely noticeable unless you look at it dead on from the side. This is with the factory invicta bezel insert. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roobarbau (Sep 1, 2010)

Just got the 9094OB (the blue one) and have read a lot of this thread, still somewhat confused as to what size dials and bezel inserts and hands will fit.. been looking at the Dagaz and tiger concepts websites.
Will the 5508v5 bezel inserts from tiger fit ? Also what dial size should I be looking for from Dagaz ?
Am trying to get it right as will be sent to Australia and postage takes forever !


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Nicely done! May we have some details on the build?


----------



## LifeTrekker (Apr 18, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I'm thinking of doing a Black Bay homage with the watch I got on the recent Amazon sale. My plan is to use a green bezel, but I might want to change it up in the future. Which gilt dial would be best for the green, yellow or rose gold? Which would be more versatile (black, red, blue, brown) if I get bored and want to swap the insert for a fresh look?


IMHO, the yellow gold dial will look best with a green bezel insert. And a black bezel insert is the most versatile alternative. But that's just me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> I don't believe I ever heated directly into the tube but I will check that o ring as well.. see what happens when you just dive in and start tearing things apart?! IF that o ring is damaged can one be sourced?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can get them from Esslinger or Otto Frei. They're cheap, but it's hardly worth the shipping unless you are ordering a bunch of other stuff. I don't remember the size offhand but I have it written down at home.


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you say me where did you buy the bezel ring?

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Would anyone be willing to re-lume my 7043? Cash and carry.

For a dial with such big indices the lume is practically nonexistent.

I take medication that makes me unsteady or I would make a feeble attempt. I don't even try to set hands anymore. 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Looks like a bubble of water with a snowflake floating in it.


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

RYNOC said:


> Looks like a bubble of water with a snowflake floating in it.


The dangers of assembling during a snow storm....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

LifeTrekker said:


> IMHO, the yellow gold dial will look best with a green bezel insert. And a black bezel insert is the most versatile alternative. But that's just me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the recommendation! I meant which gold would work with all the bezel colors, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Really loving this one right now!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a 1mm domed crystal? I’d like to install one that will work with a ceramic insert then just have a slight dome.


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great!



RYNOC said:


> Really loving this one right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm not sure how I'm feeling about this one :s










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

That looks great, well done!

I'm struggling with silver and white dials and what hands to use with them. Often black hands are too dark or thick and don't seem to work well with the lighter dials. What are you all thinking on this area?

Now that it is starting to snow, I can do inside projects, like watch modding.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

RotorRonin said:


> Can anyone recommend a 1mm domed crystal? I'd like to install one that will work with a ceramic insert then just have a slight dome.


Ofrei has mineral domed crystals for $7 or something. I'd think it would be too small and sunk down in the slot of the stock 2.5mm flat crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

[QUOTE=R


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Can anyone recommend a 1mm domed crystal? I'd like to install one that will work with a ceramic insert then just have a slight dome.


Check out Crystaltimes website, they have a dedicated 8920 domed crystal, supposedly sits flush with the bezel insert. AND 15-20% off this Sunday only. I'm ordering a couple myself...


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

swank said:


> That looks great, well done!
> 
> I'm struggling with silver and white dials and what hands to use with them. Often black hands are too dark or thick and don't seem to work well with the lighter dials. What are you all thinking on this area?
> 
> Now that it is starting to snow, I can do inside projects, like watch modding.


Dr Seikostain (on eBay: One second closer) has some interesting hands available in different colors and styles.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Side by side, or before and after:


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about this one :s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the hands on this one and the way they go from narrow to wide as you go away from the center and how the shape of the lume does the reverse by going from wide to narrow as you move away from the center. I felt that the hands were graphically too strong compared to the dial design and needed to be balanced so I took the liberty to simply fill in the markers. What do you think brother M.









BTW: source info about the hands please


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

A Quick "HEADS UP!"

Tomorrow (Sunday 12/10/2017) only:- 15-20% off all orders at Crystaltimes.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about this one :s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I am going to build the exact same configuration with the scalloped bezel.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

redzebra said:


> I like the hands on this one and the way they go from narrow to wide as you go away from the center and how the shape of the lume does the reverse by going from wide to narrow as you move away from the center. I felt that the hands were graphically too strong compared to the dial design and needed to be balanced so I took the liberty to simply fill in the markers. What do you think brother M.
> 
> View attachment 12720885
> 
> ...


Hands are from Dagaz.

You're right, that's exactly what what's wrong. I bought the hands specifically because of the lume design matching. I was afraid it was going to overpower the dial and it did. In fact, now that I have the dial I'm not sure what hands would work, the printing is so thin.

Maybe I'll take your advice and color the lume, it sucks anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> Damn, I am going to build the exact same configuration with the scalloped bezel.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going to as well, but the scalloped bezels I have are Miyota.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

That's the thing exactly. Often the hands overpower the dial on a silver or white dial. I'm trying to find a good harmony.


----------



## jamesbeat (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm new here.
I bought an 8926 back in 2000 because I couldn't afford a Submariner.
Then I could afford a Submariner, so I bought one and gave away my 8926.
I just bought another 8926 to use as a 'stunt double', and happened across this thread.

I'm up to page 282 now...

Anyway, I would really like to mod my watch to more closely resemble a Rolex 6538 as worn by Sean Connery in the Bond movies.

I have gathered everything I need to remove the crown guards and case branding, so I'm going to do that tomorrow.

I'll change the dial and hands soon, and I intend to drill out the lug holes.

The thing I'm not sure about is the crystal.
I'm going for domed acrylic, but I don't know whether to get a high dome or low dome.
I really want to get this part right, as the crystal affects the look of the watch almost as much as the dial and hands do.

Which is most similar to the 6538?


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

RYNOC said:


> Really loving this one right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I've been working on a mod like this. The bezel looks like an aged version of the stock insert. If so, how did you get the aging just so?

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

redzebra said:


> I like the hands on this one and the way they go from narrow to wide as you go away from the center and how the shape of the lume does the reverse by going from wide to narrow as you move away from the center. I felt that the hands were graphically too strong compared to the dial design and needed to be balanced so I took the liberty to simply fill in the markers. What do you think brother M.
> 
> View attachment 12720885
> 
> ...


I like the idea of filling the dial markers with black, and while i like the hands on the watch, i humbly suggest adding some color with the hands, blue, red, orange, yellow, green, hell pink even. I i love the storm trooper look, sometimes a little bit of color can set it off tho


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

ccmjd said:


> Side by side, or before and after:
> 
> View attachment 12720773
> View attachment 12720779
> ...


Where did you source the bezel insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Silverthorne86 said:


> Where did you source the bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it from hnswatchstrap, on eBay, for about $12.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

tamtkpp said:


> Wow Very nice hand
> I think it will looks great too on your dial
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed! Are you selling this version/colorway? I don't see it on your website.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

rbesass said:


> There are not many out there that don't have a home, however a new run was done a couple of months ago and will be received in another month or two. There should be several floating around at that point. Several of us bought extras
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the price? I need to pay more attention to that thread. I might be interested in one.


Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Now if we can only get william to make run of blue 12 hour bezels!





LukeZ said:


> Very interesting, I've bought several inserts from Tiger and they fit well. I was intrigued by the R and Q colors (and P) but his photos are so poor I couldn't tell what they actually are so haven't purchased them. If he's open to custom styles, I wonder if we might impress on him to do some more. Perhaps a darker red/maroon-ish bezel better suited to the popular Black Bay mod, or my own personal grail, dark green (not these Kermit colors) with gold lettering. Maybe I will send him a note. It might be nice to know what the community would find most desirable.


I'd love black and blue 60 minute bezels. It really would be great to get more options.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm not into modding but I'm feeling the vibe! I wonder how many horologists were born from this medium! My poor Invicta; it started my love for watches! This Bijoux Lupah rocks a Rhonda Swiss Qtz; just like the Tag Heuer Big Date! Clearing throat! lol I also had said Tag but got rid of it quickly! lol

Photo Credit: Me - Nikon D3 w/ Led Key, LumoPro Flash & Blue Gel for back lighting

The tungsten Light was used for effect.

Every watch has a story...


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

biggymo6 said:


> Nice! I've been working on a mod like this. The bezel looks like an aged version of the stock insert. If so, how did you get the aging just so?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It is a stock insert what I used was purely out of necessity. I had read that liquid bleach worked well but I was out of that so I used a gel type toilet bowl cleaner with bleach in it and soaked it I think for about 5 minutes not quite sure though. There is an element of luck involved because I did another one and it turned a faded black while this one turned blue.

The scratches were a little more "organic" and a result of early modding efforts but add to the "vintage" look/charm.


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

ccmjd said:


> I got it from hnswatchstrap, on eBay, for about $12.


Thanks, ordered!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> What was the price? I need to pay more attention to that thread. I might be interested in one. I'd love black and blue 60 minute bezels. It really would be great to get more options.


They ran about $50 each. I bought 10 and have plans for 5 or 6 of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Hands are from Dagaz.
> 
> You're right, that's exactly what what's wrong. I bought the hands specifically because of the lume design matching. I was afraid it was going to overpower the dial and it did. In fact, now that I have the dial I'm not sure what hands would work, the printing is so thin.
> 
> ...


What were you thinking about using to fill in the markers...what type of paint?
Also, if I might suggest...use a milsub insert with straight line minute hash marks rather than the one with the circles...that would pick up on the minute hash marks on the dial...what do you think?



Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I like the idea of filling the dial markers with black, and while i like the hands on the watch, i humbly suggest adding some color with the hands, blue, red, orange, yellow, green, hell pink even. I i love the storm trooper look, sometimes a little bit of color can set it off tho


Yes, possible...maybe a red second hand to echo the red 200m on the dial


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

redzebra said:


> What were you thinking about using to fill in the markers...what type of paint?
> Also, if I might suggest...use a milsub insert with straight line minute hash marks rather than the one with the circles...that would pick up on the minute hash marks on the dial...what do you think?
> 
> Yes, possible...maybe a red second hand to echo the red 200m on the dial


I have acrylics here. I'll probably use that.

Agree on the seconds hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

redzebra said:


> What were you thinking about using to fill in the markers...what type of paint?
> Also, if I might suggest...use a milsub insert with straight line minute hash marks rather than the one with the circles...that would pick up on the minute hash marks on the dial...what do you think?
> 
> Yes, possible...maybe a red second hand to echo the red 200m on the dial


Now what I'm thinking is this. I have the black dial version of this dial too. I'm going to switch the white dial out. Sure the black hands will fade into the dial, but the lume on the haves will almost match the size of the plots on the dial. Funny, because I only bought these dials because of the waffle like texture. Niece thought I'd have such a hard time tying the whole thing together.

EDIT: I probably should've gone with the black cathedral hands, or maybe the commando.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Now what I'm thinking is this. I have the black dial version of this dial too. I'm going to switch the white dial out. Sure the black hands will fade into the dial, but the lume on the haves will almost match the size of the plots on the dial. Funny, because I only bought these dials because of the waffle like texture. Niece thought I'd have such a hard time tying the whole thing together.
> 
> EDIT: I probably should've gone with the black cathedral hands, or maybe the commando.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK can we please see side by side shots after you make the switch over...will you color the second hand (or if yo don't want to risk it maybe color the invicta second hand that came on it)?


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Now what I'm thinking is this. I have the black dial version of this dial too. I'm going to switch the white dial out. Sure the black hands will fade into the dial, but the lume on the haves will almost match the size of the plots on the dial. Funny, because I only bought these dials because of the waffle like texture. Niece thought I'd have such a hard time tying the whole thing together.
> 
> EDIT: I probably should've gone with the black cathedral hands, or maybe the commando.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought both dials for the same reason!! Liked mind eh?

Let's see how yours turn out. I don't have so much time to do builds and mods lately....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Roobarbau said:


> Just got the 9094OB (the blue one) and have read a lot of this thread, still somewhat confused as to what size dials and bezel inserts and hands will fit.. been looking at the Dagaz and tiger concepts websites.
> Will the 5508v5 bezel inserts from tiger fit ? Also what dial size should I be looking for from Dagaz ?
> Am trying to get it right as will be sent to Australia and postage takes forever !


Any Dagaz 3:00 Seiko dial will fit, as will any of the Seiko hand sets.

I have used the tiger concepts bezel inserts, the 5508v5's fit beautifully.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Part confession and part thread relative post.

I skipped the Invicta, Timex, (insert less expensive, perceived lower quality brand here) phase that many of us go through as part of this crazy hobby. Not really on purpose, it just kind of happened that way.

My first watches were Seiko, Citizen and G Shocks. I then sold most of them to go slightly upmarket; think Sinn, Squale, Ball, Glycine, etc. Not crazy money but nearing the "not affordable" line and sometimes crossing it.

I never dreamed I own an Invicta. I wasn't a hater, they seemed like good value and reasonable quality but it was more that they didn't fit in my collection. I still own mostly entry level Swiss/German watches and they're not going anywhere, they're great watches and reasonable value for money.

I also thought that if I am really a watch guy I should at least own an Invicta to see what the fuss is about and on a whim I bought the 8926OB for $55 during BF sales. I had a couple of dials and handsets from Dagaz that were leftover from the 4-5 Seiko mods I had done.

I removed the cyclops and replaced the dial and hands. I didn't remove the case logo as it doesn't really bother me and it seemed like a lot of trouble. Replacing the crystal would just add more $ and defeat the purpose for me as well, I can live with it. All in for about $100, hard to beat really. These Invictas take way more heat than they should, it's a nice watch, especially for the $.

A crappy photo of the Invicta mod and one of the similar appearing Sinn 104 I owned and have since sold. I liked and missed the white dial, Black bezel look and the Invicta sorta replaces it, kinda.

The Sinn is a beauty and more photogenic, partly because of the crap flame-fusion crystal in the Invicta, and a better watch by a mile but if you think there is more than $1,000 difference between these 2 watches you've been on WUS too long.

Sorry for the long post and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

redzebra said:


> OK can we please see side by side shots after you make the switch over...will you color the second hand (or if yo don't want to risk it maybe color the invicta second hand that came on it)?


No problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> I bought both dials for the same reason!! Liked mind eh?
> 
> Let's see how yours turn out. I don't have so much time to do builds and mods lately....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I'll be the Guinea pig. I have cathedral hands at home, so that may be how I go in the end. Or maybe I'll do both.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

redzebra said:


> OK can we please see side by side shots after you make the switch over...will you color the second hand (or if yo don't want to risk it maybe color the invicta second hand that came on it)?


I have a red sec hand Not a lume one, but a baton one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

jcombs1 said:


> Part confession and part thread relative post.
> 
> I skipped the Invicta, Timex, (insert less expensive, perceived lower quality brand here) phase that many of us go through as part of this crazy hobby. Not really on purpose, it just kind of happened that way.
> 
> ...


Looks really good. If I didn't want a waffle dial, I would've bought this dial instead.

I think a lot of the heat Invicta takes here is from their marketing. The MSRP/discourages price really seems to rub people the wrong way. Don't really understand it and am not looking to debate it. For the price you can get the at thiugh, I don't think there's any watch that beats it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

swank said:


> That's the thing exactly. Often the hands overpower the dial on a silver or white dial. I'm trying to find a good harmony.


What about the hands from a Seiko snk803?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

jamesbeat said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here.
> I bought an 8926 back in 2000 because I couldn't afford a Submariner.
> Then I could afford a Submariner, so I bought one and gave away my 8926.
> I just bought another 8926 to use as a 'stunt double', and happened across this thread.
> ...


Here's mine: (Came with a 29.5mm Crystal)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-594.html#post41647146


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Yep. I'll be the Guinea pig. I have cathedral hands at home, so that may be how I go in the end. Or maybe I'll do both.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir!! Looking forward to the change.

I have just one build for a 'girlfriend' before Christmas, but not diver base.

You know me, I take my time to do 'stuffs'.

My son wants another one, the spectre from Harold. So I will need to build a black and blue soon.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

ccmjd said:


> Agreed! Are you selling this version/colorway? I don't see it on your website.


Shoot me a pm )

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, it certainly looks better in black. The white will probably look ok with the cathedrals, I need to get a real set of seiko sizes from Jake. The ones I had were ETA and I mauled a couple of hour hands trying to close the up.

I hate when I know I should stop working on a watch because I'm frustrated but just can't and end up f'ng something up.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> Well, it certainly looks better in black. The white will probably look ok with the cathedrals, I need to get a real set of seiko sizes from Jake. The ones I had were ETA and I mauled a couple of hour hands trying to close the up. I hate when I know I should stop working on a watch because I'm frustrated but just can't and end up f'ng something up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That insert looks like the one in my scalloped bezel 9307 quartz PD, not the 8926 I just got. It's got bigger numbers and smaller minute ticks all the way around. I think I might like it better for some applications. Wholesaleoutlet990 on the Bay sells these style to fit the 8926, but they're $20. Just another option if you like the bigger font.


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> I'm not sure how I'm feeling about this one :s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you buy the bezel insert?

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ilturi said:


> Where did you buy the bezel insert?
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


I just mentioned an eBay seller that has them in the post above. You haven't bought one, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

ilturi said:


> Where did you buy the bezel insert?
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


As far as I can remember, this came with the 8926.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> That insert looks like the one in my scalloped bezel 9307 quartz PD, not the 8926 I just got. It's got bigger numbers and smaller minute ticks all the way around. I think I might like it better for some applications. Wholesaleoutlet990 on the Bay sells these style to fit the 8926, but they're $20. Just another option if you like the bigger font.


I've ordered several from them an none have fit the watches I have. I've ordered 16610 inserts and their 8926 inserts with no luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Silverthorne86 said:


> I've ordered several from them an none have fit the watches I have. I've ordered 16610 inserts and their 8926 inserts with no luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are normally a bit big. You will have to reduce the outside diameter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Ok guys what do you use to clean the inside of a crystal and dial of any fingerprints when going back together?

I now know why I need gloves.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm no pro like rbesass. I've only ordered two inserts, but I've had good luck with those from Hello Nato Strap on ebay. They list the size and you're looking for:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/impo...nsert-invicta-8926ob-1078553.html#post8303447

You have to look at the size for each one, but I think they have many that would fit
http://stores.ebay.com/Hello-natostrap?_dmd=2&_nkw=bezel+insert

Have others had success with them?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Ok guys what do you use to clean the inside of a crystal and dial of any fingerprints when going back together?
> 
> I now know why I need gloves..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Windex and a lint-free cloth/paper towel.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Ok guys what do you use to clean the inside of a crystal and dial of any fingerprints when going back together?
> 
> I now know why I need gloves..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bergeon Rodico works best, in my experience. No fuss, no muss. Amazon has it for less than 10 bucks. Hope this helps!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks guys! Also I had a question regarding clipping the crown stem. I noticed the crown seems spring loaded onto the stem. Does this have any effect of being able to shorten the stem? I think I could honestly live with the slight gap between the case and crown.








It's really not bad in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Latest build completed last night. It's actually based on an 8926 variant that was selling cheap over the summer. Came on a rubber strap with a milsub bezel.

Needless to say I am very happy with this one. Just will need to source a better insert.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Like this, even hands with minimal black edges seem to overpower some white dials:








I have this dial so I want to find hands that work well with it. I wonder if silver would make it less stark?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Not a great shot, but here is the dial with silver hands:


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Thanks guys! Also I had a question regarding clipping the crown stem. I noticed the crown seems spring loaded onto the stem. Does this have any effect of being able to shorten the stem? I think I could honestly live with the slight gap between the case and crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The crown being spring loaded does not affect clipping the stem.

IIRC there is a gasket inside the crown, that mates with the top of the crown tube to provide WR.

If you're sure If the gap is not caused by too much metal having been removed the crown tube (meaning the stem is too long) then leaving it likely compromises the WR. It may make the crown more prone to unscrewing on its own. If neither of these matter (I dont get any of my builds/mods wet) then you can leave it alone.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Not a great shot, but here is the dial with silver hands:


I love this build, very well done!

Do the lumes match up? It might have a similar issue to a silver build of mine that the hand lume is greener than the indicies?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

swank said:


> I love this build, very well done!
> 
> Do the lumes match up? It might have a similar issue to a silver build of mine that the hand lume is greener than the indicies?


Thanks. Here's a lume shot with my shoddy camera:


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Well, it certainly looks better in black. The white will probably look ok with the cathedrals, I need to get a real set of seiko sizes from Jake. The ones I had were ETA and I mauled a couple of hour hands trying to close the up.
> 
> I hate when I know I should stop working on a watch because I'm frustrated but just can't and end up f'ng something up.
> 
> ...


I've decided I hate these hands.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Well, it certainly looks better in black. The white will probably look ok with the cathedrals, I need to get a real set of seiko sizes from Jake. The ones I had were ETA and I mauled a couple of hour hands trying to close the up.
> 
> I hate when I know I should stop working on a watch because I'm frustrated but just can't and end up f'ng something up.
> 
> ...


I've decided I hate these hands.


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

This thread inspired me to do a couple mods myself!

Picked up 2 8926s around black friday and ordered from DAGAZ and YOBOKIES. 

Will post pics when complete.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Yobokies dial and hands, Tiger Concepts bezel insert (it's a perfect fit for those wondering), removed cyclops, brushed case and bezel, basic bond nato. I was going for a sort of contemporary milsub look.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> I've decided I hate these hands.


not a fn of them against the black dial.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Jtragic said:


> I've decided I hate these hands.


Yeah, they're not really working there, are they. I love 'em on my scalloped. These are from Jake.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

tslewisz said:


> Yeah, they're not really working there, are they. I love 'em on my scalloped. These are from Jake.


It's not so much the bezel as it it the color. Too strong for the white dial and the lume is too small for the black dial. I have the same hands as you in silver, maybe I'll switch them.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Not an 8926 but a 9307 quartz sans name on the dial for my blue collar work. I'm scheming to possibly try to squeeze a Rhonda 515-24h (Swiss quartz gmt) movement into the space of the 705 that's in there. I think I'd have to make space above the crown by sanding the bottom of the rehaut because of the different dimensions of the movements. We'll see. Any thoughts from the mod gurus here?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

My own experience is that the Ronda 515.24 uses a unique GMT hand size, 1.6mm, if I remember correctly. Personally, I didn't have any luck finding the correct size available by itself. I have seen 1.4 (ream out) and 1.7 (maybe pinch it down). Another idea I had was to get a donor watch with the GMT hand and good movement.

I don't have any recommendations for changing the rehaut depth.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

konax said:


> View attachment 12728099
> 
> 
> Yobokies dial and hands, Tiger Concepts bezel insert (it's a perfect fit for those wondering), removed cyclops, brushed case and bezel, basic bond nato. I was going for a sort of contemporary milsub look.


Awesome work! I've been waiting for someone to do this mod and post pics 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## supercarrera (Jul 7, 2013)

jzoo said:


> My own experience is that the Ronda 515.24 uses a unique GMT hand size, 1.6mm, if I remember correctly. Personally, I didn't have any luck finding the correct size available by itself. I have seen 1.4 (ream out) and 1.7 (maybe pinch it down). Another idea I had was to get a donor watch with the GMT hand and good movement.


Good information! What about the other hands though? I want to mod an Invicta 9402 with the Ronda 515.24 movement. Will the Seiko hands from Dagaz work okay?


----------



## Bockhouse (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello friends,

Recently got into watches with the 8926 and quickly found out that people can mod these. I don't have the tools to do this myself and was thinking about buying some parts (dial, hands, sapphire glass) and bringing them to a local watch repair/etc. place. I know this is thread is primarily DIY modders, but I'm wondering if anyone has an estimation on what the price for labor would cost on something like changing the dial, hands, and maybe the glass?

Thanks guys. Been doing my best to read through this thread for advice on parts and what not.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Bockhouse said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Recently got into watches with the 8926 and quickly found out that people can mod these. I don't have the tools to do this myself and was thinking about buying some parts (dial, hands, sapphire glass) and bringing them to a local watch repair/etc. place. I know this is thread is primarily DIY modders, but I'm wondering if anyone has an estimation on what the price for labor would cost on something like changing the dial, hands, and maybe the glass?
> 
> Thanks guys. Been doing my best to read through this thread for advice on parts and what not.


Being inept, I gave up trying to do the mods and just scoop them up as the prices drop here:

https://www.watchrecon.com/?query=8926&last_days=0

Appreciate the hard work and steady, talented hands that modded these:

8926x5


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Completed my second mod tonight:










Dagaz hands and dial. Still need to take the cyclops off, but happy for the moment.

Not sure which I like better, the sporty blue bezel and white wave dial, or the milsub look!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

supercarrera said:


> Good information! What about the other hands though? I want to mod an Invicta 9402 with the Ronda 515.24 movement. Will the Seiko hands from Dagaz work okay?


Quartz hands are lighter and typically have smaller holes than automatics. The Rondas use 1.20mm and .90mm hands, again, smaller openings than the Seiko hands. I don't remember what the seconds hand size is.
Also, I believe the dial feet and window opening match ETA 2824 movements. Dimensioned drawings for the movement are available, but I don't have the link saved.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey guys, this is from google, can anyone tell me where to find this bezel insert? It looks like ceramic and would be perfect for my current mod (the one i posted above).


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey guys, this is from google, can anyone tell me where to find this bezel insert? It looks like ceramic and would be perfect for my current mod (the one i posted above).


This mod was done by rbesass. 
If you are able to find out whether this is ceramic and still available, please come back and post what you find out for the others who frequent this thread.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey guys, this is from google, can anyone tell me where to find this bezel insert? It looks like ceramic and would be perfect for my current mod (the one i posted above).


I built that watch. The bezel insert is not ceramic it is aluminum. It is from Tiger Concepts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

rbesass said:


> I built that watch. The bezel insert is not ceramic it is aluminum. It is from Tiger Concepts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course you did! 

Thanks for responding. Another incredible job there.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

jzoo said:


> My own experience is that the Ronda 515.24 uses a unique GMT hand size, 1.6mm, if I remember correctly. Personally, I didn't have any luck finding the correct size available by itself. I have seen 1.4 (ream out) and 1.7 (maybe pinch it down). Another idea I had was to get a donor watch with the GMT hand and good movement.I don't have any recommendations for changing the rehaut depth.


You're correct on the weird hand size, but I found a source! Dragonshroud. Re: rehaut, my plan is to make some sort of appropriately sized sanding disc to chuck into a drill press and them put the case in a vice and take out half a mm so the crown tube lines up. It might be pretty tough to get it exactly right, but how close does it need to be? I'm really trying to take things to the Stefan Vorkoetter level with this scheme, but I'm not sure I'm actually on that level. If I get that bit right, then I think I can get a movement ring from Esslinger, and the only other issue is clearance under the crystal, which a dome should be able to solve.


supercarrera said:


> Good information! What about the other hands though? I want to mod an Invicta 9402 with the Ronda 515.24 movement. Will the Seiko hands from Dagaz work okay?





jzoo said:


> Quartz hands are lighter and typically have smaller holes than automatics. The Rondas use 1.20mm and .90mm hands, again, smaller openings than the Seiko hands. I don't remember what the seconds hand size is.Also, I believe the dial feet and window opening match ETA 2824 movements. Dimensioned drawings for the movement are available, but I don't have the link saved.


Right again about the other hand sizes. Dragonshroud will sell those as well. Otherwise they're available from OFrei. The bad part is that the date window for the 705 (which comes in the 9307) does not line up as you've mentioned, although the 515 does. I've looked up the dimensional drawings for seiko, miyota, ronda, eta, etc. to make sure of this. I don't think there are mod dials available for the window placement of the 705, although the 515 is close, like you said. If anyone else has advice here, I'll take it. I've got a 9307 and 8926, and I can't figure out what to do with either. If the GMT works out, I'll go one route with the 9307 and do a BB with my 8926, but if it doesn't, I've got gold merc hands and will get a no-date dial from Raff1es or tiger and but the gold on the 9307. Other ideas for 8926: Green Soxa dial and white snowflake hands, milsub, black snowflake, patinated blue snowflake, etc. I just can't decide! I think I need more watches to cover all these bases.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

konax said:


> View attachment 12728099
> Yobokies dial and hands, Tiger Concepts bezel insert (it's a perfect fit for those wondering), removed cyclops, brushed case and bezel, basic bond nato. I was going for a sort of contemporary milsub look.


I may just do this one. How's the sunburst effect on the dial?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Tennessean, thank you for the lead on Dragons round.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

On a NTH Tropic strap today. Really like this combo.

Also, I've always made fun of the "watch and bracelet" guys, but alas... when your 9-year old makes you a friendship bracelet and wants you to wear it, you swallow your pride and you wear the dadgum bracelet.


----------



## derek94 (Dec 3, 2017)

Which method did you use to get the cyclops off? Still nervous about cracking the crystal on mine.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Did a bond ish thing with an old 8926. The dial Jake sent me by accident, and same with the tiger insert, only had to supply the hands. Not bad!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

This thing went through some different iterations and is nearly done still waiting on the really on sale Dagaz sapphire dome crystal that RYNOC has on his snowflake. Right now it has a cheapo crystal dome which I like a lot but $24 bubble dome sapphire is a no brainer. It was, earlier today a 5517 sterile homage but the hands I was sent were white hour and minute and patina second so they didn't match and I only noticed in daylight that they were wrong. Now it's a Divers 65 homage with crown guards until I change my mind on those. I'm not decided on the tropic strap yet for now it's on the bracelet though.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Here is that patina/white hands issue that drove me nuts when I noticed it.


LogisticsCzar said:


> This thing went through some different iterations and is nearly done still waiting on the really on sale Dagaz sapphire dome crystal that RYNOC has on his snowflake. Right now it has a cheapo crystal dome which I like a lot but $24 bubble dome sapphire is a no brainer. It was, earlier today a 5517 sterile homage but the hands I was sent were white hour and minute and patina second so they didn't match and I only noticed in daylight that they were wrong. Now it's a Divers 65 homage with crown guards until I change my mind on those. I'm not decided on the tropic strap yet for now it's on the bracelet though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Could someone PM me the cost of having the bezel coin edged? I haven't seen it posted, so I figured it wasn't public knowledge or whatever.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Could someone PM me the cost of having the bezel coin edged? I haven't seen it posted, so I figured it wasn't public knowledge or whatever.


PM @lifetrekker, he will give you pricing. It's quite reasonable considering the amount of work it appears to be!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Could someone PM me the cost of having the bezel coin edged? I haven't seen it posted, so I figured it wasn't public knowledge or whatever.


Pm sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I may just do this one. How's the sunburst effect on the dial?


Very, very subtle, hard to notice under regular conditions. Here is a phone pic with flash to give you an idea how it looks like in harsh light.











derek94 said:


> Which method did you use to get the cyclops off? Still nervous about cracking the crystal on mine.


I heated it slowly and evenly with a lighter, then used knife dull edge to push it.


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

Just ordered a 8926OB off Amazon with a bunch of mods along the way!


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

derek94 said:


> Which method did you use to get the cyclops off? Still nervous about cracking the crystal on mine.


I'm a rookie as I've done exactly one of these, so keep that in mind.

I heated it with a lighter for way longer than is recommended, never did see the puff of white and I couldn't get it to budge. I finally went to my shop and got a propane torch, mine looks like this:







Fired it up and barely touched the cyclops with the blue tip portion of the flame and before I could count to 2, I saw the white puff and the cyclops flipped off with an exacto knife. It couldn't have been easier once I had the right tool for the job, YMMV.


----------



## derek94 (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks guys, I've got a propane torch so that the way I'll go.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Any torch lighter will do, just can’t be a soft flame. I used a Ronson Jetlite I got for $4 at Walgreens


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

skunkworks said:


> Did a bond ish thing with an old 8926. The dial Jake sent me by accident, and same with the tiger insert, only had to supply the hands. Not bad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking so many of the crystals that I'm seeing. 
Which Crystal is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

peppercorn said:


> I'm liking so many of the crystals that I'm seeing.
> Which Crystal is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used an oversized domed mineral so it protrudes like an acrylic, but a little more durable. 30x3x4.6

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Holes are done! I need to finish my casework now and get it back together.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> Holes are done! I need to finish my casework now and get it back together.


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> Holes are done! I need to finish my casework now and get it back together.


Ahhhh that's freaking cool...


----------



## Aqwong1091 (Dec 11, 2017)

Would you be willing to share how did you located and drilled holes? From inside? I’ve been thinking of how to do this myself.


----------



## Aqwong1091 (Dec 11, 2017)

Would you be willing to share how did you located and drilled holes? From inside? I’ve been thinking of how to do this myself.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Aqwong1091 said:


> Would you be willing to share how did you located and drilled holes? From inside? I've been thinking of how to do this myself.


I had a machinist buddy do it, he used a mill and a special fixture for holding the cases, drilled from the outside.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> I had a machinist buddy do it, he used a mill and a special fixture for holding the cases, drilled from the outside.


...is he willing to take a commission?!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Thanks guys! Also I had a question regarding clipping the crown stem. I noticed the crown seems spring loaded onto the stem. Does this have any effect of being able to shorten the stem? I think I could honestly live with the slight gap between the case and crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got 3 new 8926oB's. The crown tube is made differently and I think I see the issue here. The tube requires the crown tube hole to be counter sunk and if you removed too much material when the crown guards were removed the crown will stick out too much. 
Top case is counter sunk the lower one isn't. Also here is the difference in old tube and new tube. Left is old right is new. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> ...is he willing to take a commission?!


Put me on that list too!! Love this!!


----------



## Chilllwave (Dec 20, 2017)

Silverthorne86 said:


> Latest build completed last night. It's actually based on an 8926 variant that was selling cheap over the summer. Came on a rubber strap with a milsub bezel.
> 
> Needless to say I am very happy with this one. Just will need to source a better insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is the exact dial I'm looking for. Source??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Chilllwave said:


> This is the exact dial I'm looking for. Source??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dagaz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Dagaz dial. Invicta handset. Esslinger acrylic. Bezel insert from ??? Strap from Martu.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

RotorRonin said:


> ...is he willing to take a commission?!





Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Put me on that list too!! Love this!!


Just tell Justin that Jon sent you for the Invicta special lol.

J&B Precision Smithworx

[email protected]


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

rbesass said:


> I just got 3 new 8926oB's. The crown tube is made differently and I think I see the issue here. The tube requires the crown tube hole to be counter sunk and if you removed too much material when the crown guards were removed the crown will stick out too much.
> Top case is counter sunk the lower one isn't. Also here is the difference in old tube and new tube. Left is old right is new.
> 
> 
> ...


Ding ding ding! We have a Winner!

I have decided to live with it knowing it is at least in working order. I do not want to tackle trying to modify the tube. Lesson learned! Thanks for the comparison too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

TheWraith said:


> I had a machinist buddy do it, he used a mill and a special fixture for holding the cases, drilled from the outside.


I've been thinking of doing this with a drill press. My plan is to mount a hardwood block or something in the vise, drill a hole near the edge big enough for a spring bar, and then use that hole to line up the outer lug. Then I'll use some sort of stiff bit to indent the case so a thinner bit won't wander. Finally I'll drill through with an appropriately sized bit. Is it stupid to think this would work?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I've been thinking of doing this with a drill press. My plan is to mount a hardwood block or something in the vise, drill a hole near the edge big enough for a spring bar, and then use that hole to line up the outer lug. Then I'll use some sort of stiff bit to indent the case so a thinner bit won't wander. Finally I'll drill through with an appropriately sized bit. Is it stupid to think this would work?


I like what you are thinking here. But start with a mill end bit rather than a drill bit. The mill end won't wander.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

I bought a new bracelet for my invicta, a parnis bracelet, but it's terrible. I search something compatible and I find the skx023's bracelet what qo you think about it? 

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Sale on Invictas to mod! $49 or $50:

Open heart OB - 20433 - https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Stainless-Steel-Automatic/dp/B017AGJPE8/

9307 (new number for scalloped edge) - https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9307-Collection-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B000OP5GDW/


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

swank said:


> Sale on Invictas to mod! $49 or $50:
> 
> Open heart OB - 20433 - https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Stainless-Steel-Automatic/dp/B017AGJPE8/
> 
> 9307 (new number for scalloped edge) - https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9307-Collection-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B000OP5GDW/


Must've been a flash sale of some kind, I see $79 and $69 respectively.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

swank said:


> Sale on Invictas to mod! $49 or $50:
> 
> Open heart OB - 20433 - https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Stainless-Steel-Automatic/dp/B017AGJPE8/
> 
> 9307 (new number for scalloped edge) - https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9307-Collection-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B000OP5GDW/


9307 is quartz

Also showing $79 and $69.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

It's vacation-o-clock!


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqwong1091 (Dec 11, 2017)

So about a month ago I stumbled upo






n 8926. Quickly got addicted. This is the result...















The crazy tging is it is it started because I wanted a UofM Maize and Blue watch. I honestly didn't realize the other was an OSU scarlet and grey watch. I'll have to rectify that! The other was because I fell in love with Tudor BB Heritage Bronze. It turned out well but don't think I'll be hand filing a coin edge again!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Aqwong1091 said:


> So about a month ago I stumbled upo
> View attachment 12750903
> n 8926. Quickly got addicted. This is the result...
> View attachment 12750901
> ...


Just need a green and white watch....... as long as theres no silly Wisconsin colors!


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Aqwong1091 said:


> So about a month ago I stumbled upo
> View attachment 12750903
> n 8926. Quickly got addicted. This is the result...
> View attachment 12750901
> ...


They look great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqwong1091 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hers a a better representation of high polished, brushed and bronzed. I've already been asked to make custom mods for several people. And yes one is Green and White!


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Aqwong1091 said:


> View attachment 12751015
> 
> 
> Hers a a better representation of high polished, brushed and bronzed. I've already been asked to make custom mods for several people. And yes one is Green and White!


Woah how did you get the bronze?

Also, what watches are the same but different in color? Like the 8026, is the 8928 the same just different color as an example?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

A few interesting Seiko hands here:
One.Second.Closer | eBay Stores

I ordered the Final Fantasy One hands and have an idea for a mod. I got the red minute hand and the black/chrome hour hand. I think it might look good on the coke-bezel 8926.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

What is this logo from? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Danbooru said:


> Hey does the date window for the tiger-concepts dial line up with the nh35a movement? Also what dial is on the left?





rbesass said:


> You have to clip the dial feet and use dial dots to attach the dial. The window lines up. The watch I did was not an 8926 it is a 7041. The watch below is an 8926 with yobokies dial.


I know I'm really digging up the past here, but does the nh35 really line up that well? That would open up a few more dial options from TC, Helenarou, etc.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I know I'm really digging up the past here, but does the nh35 really line up that well? That would open up a few more dial options from TC, Helenarou, etc.


Yobokies makes dials for the seiko movement


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Yobokies makes dials for the seiko movement


I haven't seen a green sub dial on his site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> What is this logo from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a yobikies dial

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> That's a yobikies dial
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Yes. Is that his logo? He has other logos on other dials, like the spectre one (from James Bond). I just want to know before I buy, and thought someone here might be quicker to answer than him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Yes. Is that his logo? He has other logos on other dials, like the spectre one (from James Bond). I just want to know before I buy, and thought someone here might be quicker to answer than him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently he has different logo's designs.
Check his photobucket, it has a lot of stuff

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> Apparently he has different logo's designs.
> Check his photobucket, it has a lot of stuff
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I've spent hours browsing his photobucket. He's out of the spectre dials (I emailed). I'm just curious if this logo is from something outside the world of watches, like the spectre logo is, and if so, what.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I haven't seen a green sub dial on his site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The post you shared is 2 years old. As it is a photobucket pic, its not showing up for me


----------



## Chilllwave (Dec 20, 2017)

Got this as a gift this morning and immediately removed the invicta dial lettering and put on this old leather strap. Parts are on the way, stay tuned...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking for some advice on acrylic crystals for an old Invicta I picked up the other day. It's a miyota powered one with a scalloped bezel. 

I just measured the crystal to be 29.5mm. I've had some bad luck with acrylic before but wishing to try again. 

My idea is to press it in using the original gasket and see how I like it. I have some hypo cement so if I like it I can always glue it in place (if necessary).

I was looking at the sternkreuz atct which has a chromed tension ring and looks like a quality crystal. I know there was someone here using a Stella one with tension ring but for the life of me can't find it again. 

Debating on whether I should buy a 29.5mm crystal or a slightly bigger one. Iirc, with the tension ring I shouldnt get a bigger crystal. Who can chime in? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

nckwvr said:


> Looking for some advice on acrylic crystals for an old Invicta I picked up the other day. It's a miyota powered one with a scalloped bezel.
> 
> I just measured the crystal to be 29.5mm. I've had some bad luck with acrylic before but wishing to try again.
> 
> ...


I've done a number of acrylic crystal mods and have had the best luck using the stock gasket. Technically, you can use a tension ring crystal without one, but they have not always been water tight for me. Also, with no gasket, you might have an issue with the bezel insert fitting over the crystal.

I almost always purchase .10 larger when using acrylic (29.6mm). In my opinion, Freezing the crystal seems to make it easier to press in.

They're cheap, so buy a few and see what you like and what works best...

ROUND PLASTIC WATCH CRYSTALS

https://www.esslinger.com/gs-watch-crystals/

https://www.esslinger.com/stella-and-bb-watch-crystals/


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

After lurking on these forums for years and having an 8926OB in my Amazon wishlist for 4 years, I finally got one from my wife for Christmas. $58 from Amazon with free shipping. I did overspend today having links removed though, they charged me $17.

Anyhow, I'm looking forward to picking up a couple more 8926s and modding them. My first question is what tools should I purchase? I'll eventually wanna take off the crown lugs and do other intensive mods.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

502Somm said:


> After lurking on these forums for years and having an 8926OB in my Amazon wishlist for 4 years, I finally got one from my wife for Christmas. $58 from Amazon with free shipping. I did overspend today having links removed though, they charged me $17.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm looking forward to picking up a couple more 8926s and modding them. My first question is what tools should I purchase? I'll eventually wanna take off the crown lugs and do other intensive mods.


A screwdriver/bracelet tool. If you cant remove links, i advise against opening the caseback.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

hwa said:


> 502Somm said:
> 
> 
> > After lurking on these forums for years and having an 8926OB in my Amazon wishlist for 4 years, I finally got one from my wife for Christmas. $58 from Amazon with free shipping. I did overspend today having links removed though, they charged me $17.
> ...


I have no tools currently and wasn't able to get them out on Christmas day with the random odds and ends I had laying about. I wanted to start wearing it so I just took it to a shop. I'm sure I can handle the work once I have the tools.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

502Somm said:


> I have no tools currently and wasn't able to get them out on Christmas day with the random odds and ends I had laying about. I wanted to start wearing it so I just took it to a shop. I'm sure I can handle the work once I have the tools.


Find a new place to help you out. Taking out a few links should have been free. Offer small free service and the customer might come back and buy something. $17 to size a bracelet. I'd never go back.

Congrats on your first 8926! You will find it a very nice, high quality , fun watch! Go through the thread and decide what you want to do. Go to some yard sales or second hand stores and practice on some trashed used watches. Then mod your first 8926. It is very rewarding and addictive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

502Somm said:


> After lurking on these forums for years and having an 8926OB in my Amazon wishlist for 4 years, I finally got one from my wife for Christmas. $58 from Amazon with free shipping. I did overspend today having links removed though, they charged me $17.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm looking forward to picking up a couple more 8926s and modding them. My first question is what tools should I purchase? I'll eventually wanna take off the crown lugs and do other intensive mods.


If you are serious, a good(not cheap) set of screwdrivers, case back remover, spring bar tool(again not a cheapy), good tweezers, rodico putty, and hand setter. The case mods can be done with files and every sandpaper you can get your hands on 120grit all the way to 2500grit. And read, read, read, what we have all screwed up when we started down the same path.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Working with a dial I havent used before, thought I would share...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

502Somm said:


> After lurking on these forums for years and having an 8926OB in my Amazon wishlist for 4 years, I finally got one from my wife for Christmas. $58 from Amazon with free shipping. I did overspend today having links removed though, they charged me $17.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm looking forward to picking up a couple more 8926s and modding them. My first question is what tools should I purchase? I'll eventually wanna take off the crown lugs and do other intensive mods.


Some of my most used tools are...

magnification
hand pressers
hand pullers
small bench vise
lots of sandpaper
dremel
magnification
caseback tool
fine tip flatheads
movement holder
rodico
anything with a fine point to press the stem release 
magnification
digital caliper if you are doing invictas
xacto hobby knife
gasket grease

did I mention some sort of magnification? night and day setting hands with and without it.


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Which is yobokies' mail? 

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> I've done a number of acrylic crystal mods and have had the best luck using the stock gasket. Technically, you can use a tension ring crystal without one, but they have not always been water tight for me. Also, with no gasket, you might have an issue with the bezel insert fitting over the crystal.
> 
> I almost always purchase .10 larger when using acrylic (29.6mm). In my opinion, Freezing the crystal seems to make it easier to press in.
> 
> ...


Cheers!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm liking this 3.8mm thick sapphire. 
I think seeing the side profile of a thick dive Crystal is nearly akin to looking under the hood of a car with a big engine.....lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

What I have in hand right now. 2 are spoken for already, trying to decide what I keep, if any.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

idvsego said:


> What I have in hand right now. 2 are spoken for already, trying to decide what I keep, if any.


For me it would be bottom right and bottom left.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> For me it would be bottom right and bottom left.


funny. they would be the 2 hardest to sell too. Bottom left needs a new stem. it is slightly bent and can be tricky to engage. Bottom right works fine but it is a generic dial and the date isnt perfectly aligned.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

idvsego said:


> funny. they would be the 2 hardest to sell too. Bottom left needs a new stem. it is slightly bent and can be tricky to engage. Bottom right works fine but it is a generic dial and the date isnt perfectly aligned.


That's funny about the date alignment. I find myself looking at more and more dials wishing they did not have a date window, you would think it would be easier on the aftermarket.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> That's funny about the date alignment. I find myself looking at more and more dials wishing they did not have a date window, you would think it would be easier on the aftermarket.


It's minor to me but you can see here where it snips the edge off of the far right numeral on some dates. This is in mid transition right now so disregard the top/bottom alignment. it centers fine. A lot of people on here would whine about that repeatedly so I would probably take it in the shorts selling this one...even though it is a pretty unique mod that came together well.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

idvsego said:


> It's minor to me but you can see here where it snips the edge off of the far right numeral on some dates. This is in mid transition right now so disregard the top/bottom alignment. it centers fine. A lot of people on here would whine about that repeatedly so I would probably take it in the shorts selling this one...even though it is a pretty unique mod that came together well.


Nope, I have OCD, that would drive me nuts and would probably ruin something trying to fix it, then give up and go no date for the dial I had to order for replacement. :-x


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> Nope, I have OCD, that would drive me nuts and would probably ruin something trying to fix it, then give up and go no date for the dial I had to order for replacement. :-x


lol, yeah. And I am glad we just had this exchange because it made me go back and check ofrei.com and saw they added a no date version. I will be pickign that up soon and swapping.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

idvsego said:


> lol, yeah. And I am glad we just had this exchange because it made me go back and check ofrei.com and saw they added a no date version. I will be pickign that up soon and swapping.


Funny thing is, I ordered the same no-date dial from ofrei today.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> Funny thing is, I ordered the same no-date dial from ofrei today.


nice. I like it. the lume glows OK on a fresh charge but it doesnt last long.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

idvsego said:


> nice. I like it. the lume glows OK on a fresh charge but it doesnt last long.


After picking up a Traser P6500 it has become my go to for any late night activities although it's more like a vampire, not pretty in sunlight.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

So I popped one of my mods on the bracelet for the first time in forever and I remembered the one thing that really bugs me about these...the clasp. It is rattly compared to the rest of the decent bracelet. I also happen to have an 18mm expandable divers clasp from strapcode in my parts box and some time to kill...

a big reason I never changed the clasp is that one side is a fixed pin and not the plain edge with spring bars.








Now, I have extra bracelets. I could have just cannibalized an entire half for this and not modded anything, but thats no fun and I would have had to brush all those links again. So I decided to just break off the stock clasp and borrow the straight end from the micro adjustment side of another bracelet. Yeah, I lose a clasp but I have 3 spare bracelets int he bag in addition to this one I am using so I have parts. So a few quick twists with the leatherman and its off...









So I go to a spare bracelet and remove the straight end and give it a quick brushing...









and I pop it on. now I have straight ends on both sides and the strapcode will fit...right? more on that in a second...








so I go to put it on and the spring bar goes in fine on the unmodified side. on the modified side it wont fit. So I look at the spring bar I removed. Anyone that has worked on these knows one of the most annoying things is the random inconsistencies. All of these bracelets are from 8926 variants. But of course they have different size spring bars for the clasp link. Because why not? So I go through all of the bracelets until I find one with the larger diameter spring bar pin because the smaller one pokes through too far on the strapcode clasp and comes loose. So I go to put the other end on the 3rd bracelet and of course it doesnt fit. Because why would it?















So now I have this nice upgraded clasp and this pile of bracelet parts to sort out again and try to assemble. I am OK with the outcome though. I will probably still only end up being down 1 stock bracelet and have 2 complete spares.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I set them all together and its amusing.

top row has all stamped links and smaller pin directional arrows
second row is like the first but I attached the spare links from the bracelet I am wearing to it for comparison. They have larger arrows and no stamping.
last row is from the 3rd bracelet. Has the same stamping as the top row but the larger arrows of the spare links.

I did notice that the center links of all of the stamped bracelets have a slight angle to them and the non-stamped links are a rounded edge. I guess there was a redesign at some point.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Totally off subject, but whats the tattoo of?


----------



## aperdue (Dec 3, 2011)

So, I accidentally won an 8927 on the bay and didn't realize till it was over that it was a miyota...smdh... So, question is, where are the best places to get dials, hands and bezel rings for the miyota movement invictas? TIA


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Totally off subject, but whats the tattoo of?


that is the foot of my pinup girl. this is the only pic I can find right now...









EDIT: here is a pic from it right after completion...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

aperdue said:


> So, I accidentally won an 8927 on the bay and didn't realize till it was over that it was a miyota...smdh... So, question is, where are the best places to get dials, hands and bezel rings for the miyota movement invictas? TIA


raffles has a decent amount of miyota hands and dials. you can actually use any of the seiko dials too, just snap off the dial feet and use adhesive dots. I suggest using non-date dials because the numbers arent exactly centered int he window of seiko dials. Its a variance I am ok with but some are not. I have found miyota hands on ebay a lot too.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

idvsego said:


> that is the foot of my pinup girl. this is the only pic I can find right now...
> 
> View attachment 12763427
> 
> ...


Very nice man, gotta pinup girl too


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

aperdue said:


> So, I accidentally won an 8927 on the bay and didn't realize till it was over that it was a miyota...smdh... So, question is, where are the best places to get dials, hands and bezel rings for the miyota movement invictas? TIA


Look to tiger concept too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

idvsego said:


> What I have in hand right now. 2 are spoken for already, trying to decide what I keep, if any.


How I wish I could do that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Look to tiger concept too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, this. They have a lot of dials. I'm going to make a blue snowflake one using their stuff. Just waiting for my crystal first, see if it fits and if it looks like I want it to.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubsik (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi, I have really liked what Is going on here with various Invicta mods for a kong time, but never got enough courage to perform one.(lot of "window shopping" at dagaz etc.).
Once I got really bored by cyclop on my 9094 (non-coin, scalloped bezel one)So I decided to put it off....
Ok no major damage but got scratched bezel insert. 
Ebay offered "original like" bezel insert for about 20 USD with 50USD for shipping to my country...ufff
So I have made some research about dimensions of bezel insert and found Alpha watches supplies.
The Price was very good So I take two submariner like bezels (Black And Blue).
When it arrived I was amazed by quality and made comparision od both options (blue-blue vs. Black on Blue).
Black bezel with Blue dial won for Now.
I thing it Is kinda original look and I really like it. Simple but very funny mod


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Kubsik said:


> Hi, I have really liked what Is going on here with various Invicta mods for a kong time, but never got enough courage to perform one.(lot of "window shopping" at dagaz etc.).
> Once I got really bored by cyclop on my 9094 (non-coin, scalloped bezel one)So I decided to put it off....
> Ok no major damage but got scratched bezel insert.
> Ebay offered "original like" bezel insert for about 20 USD with 50USD for shipping to my country...ufff
> ...


Digging the look. Always liked that look


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Interesting, are you saying that the Alpha inserts fit exactly? Did you have to modify it a bit?

If so, would this planet ocean style work with the 8926 without modification?
Alpha Watch

From the measurements, it doesn't seem to suggest that, but does anyone know?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^ No, the Alpha PO bezel does not fit the 8926 without modification. The outside edge needs to be trimmed down.


----------



## Kubsik (Dec 29, 2017)

swank said:


> Interesting, are you saying that the Alpha inserts fit exactly? Did you have to modify it a bit?
> 
> If so, would this planet ocean style work with the 8926 without modification?
> Alpha Watch
> ...


Nope, PO style bezel wont fit. It has different dimensions than Submariner inserts.
I considered PO bezel as well but additional hassle with trimming the bezel was dealbreaker.
The outer OD has to be trimmed and numerals maybe close to edge of insert.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> Interesting, are you saying that the Alpha inserts fit exactly? Did you have to modify it a bit?
> 
> If so, would this planet ocean style work with the 8926 without modification?
> Alpha Watch
> ...


They don't fit without mod, but I know a first time moder that did it by hand and had good results. He sent me pics, I will try and find them.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> Interesting, are you saying that the Alpha inserts fit exactly? Did you have to modify it a bit?
> 
> If so, would this planet ocean style work with the 8926 without modification?
> Alpha Watch
> ...


Here you go. You can see how close the numbers are to the edge. Looks good to me and he was just patient with sand paper


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Happy new year my fellow modders! Have a good evenong and be safe!


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure about this one, but had the extra parts laying around and thought why not?


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Happy new year my fellow modders! Have a good evenong and be safe!


I think we should go in to business together...Fluffyfreak and Flamingrabbit something or other. It would be a natural! Not sure what kind of business it could be but I bet the Brothers over at BSHT would be happy to suggest an appropriate business for us.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> I think we should go in to business together...Fluffyfreak and Flamingrabbit something or other. It would be a natural! Not sure what kind of business it could be but I bet the Brothers over at BSHT would be happy to suggest an appropriate business for us.


You should call it Freaky Rabbit Leather Straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> You should call it Freaky Rabbit Leather Straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that! We could make fitted silcon straps for 8926s with suggestive images and phrases on em


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I like that! We could make fitted silcon straps for 8926s with suggestive images and phrases on em


And custom made leather bands for 8926's also. Cause subs look great on leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Jtragic said:


> You should call it Freaky Rabbit Leather Straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I like that! We could make fitted silcon straps for 8926s with suggestive images and phrases on em





Jtragic said:


> And custom made leather bands for 8926's also. Cause subs look great on leather.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FFS Strap Co 
(Flaming Fluffy Straps!)


----------



## JTrubs (Nov 17, 2017)

This thread is awesome, lots of great information and photos. Hoping to pick up an 8926 next time there's a good sale on them, and join the modding club. Cheers!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Got my new bubble domed sapphire from the Dagaz sale installed. I really like the extra weight added.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

***** said:


> FFS Strap Co
> (Flaming Fluffy Straps!)


I knew I could count on you guys for some...uh...good ideas. Mr Tragic. Surprised you couldn't find a picture for the occasion that would scare little children witless.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Porterjrm said:


> Got my new bubble domed sapphire from the Dagaz sale installed. I really like the extra weight added.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the monster one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Is this the monster one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skx031/033 from Dagaz. I believe 30mm x 4.9mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Thinned the bottom of the lugs/case, drilled lugs, plexi crystal, Rolex style insert, pointed crown guards


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Is there a case back that fits the 8926 that is a little slimmer than the see through case back? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

TheWraith said:


> Thinned the bottom of the lugs/case, drilled lugs, plexi crystal, Rolex style insert, pointed crown guards


What is all needed for that crystal setup? Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Porterjrm said:


> What is all needed for that crystal setup? Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pulled the tension ring off and snapped it in the case, seems tight although I would wonder about the water resistance, I doubt I go swimming with it. The bezel I used is I think was a 16610 bezel(may have been a 5513), the original wouldn't go over the crystal but some left over 8926 bezels would. I do wonder if a 30.9mm would fit if you froze it first.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

TheWraith said:


> I pulled the tension ring off and snapped it in the case, seems tight although I would wonder about the water resistance, I doubt I go swimming with it. The bezel I used is I think was a 16610 bezel(may have been a 5513), the original wouldn't go over the crystal but some left over 8926 bezels would. I do wonder if a 30.9mm would fit if you froze it first.


Superb! 
And about the drilled lugs ? Was too hard to make them ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Porterjrm said:


> Skx031/033 from Dagaz. I believe 30mm x 4.9mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just bought this one. I was hoping for one a bit more flush with the bezel. I'll have to take a closer look at your pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

TheWraith said:


> Thinned the bottom of the lugs/case, drilled lugs, plexi crystal, Rolex style insert, pointed crown guards


Those drilled lugs man ????


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Dalll said:


> Superb!
> And about the drilled lugs ? Was them too hard to make ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I had a machinist buddy do them as he has a fixture made up for drilling lugs. After watching him and explain while he was doing it, *I* wouldn't attempt it without the right tools although I know one other member has done his successfully.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Raffles sells a rolex style blank caseback thats about 0.5mm thinner than the oem glass invicta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> I knew I could count on you guys for some...uh...good ideas. Mr Tragic. Surprised you couldn't find a picture for the occasion that would scare little children witless.


Challenge accepted!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I just bought this one. I was hoping for one a bit more flush with the bezel. I'll have to take a closer look at your pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can take more if need be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

hwa said:


> Raffles sells a rolex style blank caseback thats about 0.5mm thinner than the oem glass invicta
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link to it?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> Link to it?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


His site is down for maintenance ATM


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

TheWraith said:


> I had a machinist buddy do them as he has a fixture made up for drilling lugs. After watching him and explain while he was doing it, *I* wouldn't attempt it without the right tools although I know one other member has done his successfully.


Looks very well done!
Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

Mods that I've done so far.

Blue: Dagaz dial and hands, Dagaz 2x dome monster sapphire crystal 30x5.2mm, branding removed, raffles caseback. 
Black: Dagaz dial and hands, stock crystal, branding removed.

Both inserts are factory invicta bezels that did different things when put in bleach.

After waiting more than two months I should have the dial and hands for an 8926OB Miyota I've had waiting. Just need to find the right crystal yet. 
Lots of fun!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

i really need to get another snowflake handset so i can finish my snowflake mod! gotta get it and a milsup mod finished so i can start a couple more


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

RYNOC said:


> Mods that I've done so far.
> 
> Blue: Dagaz dial and hands, Dagaz 2x dome monster sapphire crystal 30x5.2mm, branding removed, raffles caseback.
> Black: Dagaz dial and hands, stock crystal, branding removed.
> ...


Which is the raffles caseback? Is it the explorer version?

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

ilturi said:


> Which is the raffles caseback? Is it the explorer version?
> 
> Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


The submariner caseback. As far as I know it only fits 8926s with NH35 movements it does not fit mine with the Miyota.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Sorry but I didn't find it. Can you send me the link by pm pls? 

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Chilllwave (Dec 20, 2017)

Update: domed glass, new insert. Been rotating between a black and black/gray NATO strap.
Up next: removing case branding andputting in a red seconds hands until I decide on a dial and handset. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Not an 8926, but a different mod... Original and mod...









I brushed the case a bit to take the shininess down a notch.

I might have bent the minute hand, not sure if it is dragging. Grrrr. I'll time the watch and see how it runs. Doing this today makes me wonder why I do this dang hobby!


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

The dial and hands I ordered about 2 months ago for my Miyota 8926 finally came in. I was able to get them installed tonight along with removing the brand from the clasp and quickly brushing the links. 








I'm glad I did not spend to much on the dial and hands because the quality is just not there compared to Dagaz. There is zero lume on the dial and the hands may as well have zero. I still want to do something else with the bezel insert and swap to crystal for something with a dome. 
Maybe long term will try to do a GMT with the appropriate DG3804 movement.


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

RYNOC said:


> The dial and hands I ordered about 2 months ago for my Miyota 8926 finally came in. I was able to get them installed tonight along with removing the brand from the clasp and quickly brushing the links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any advice on how to get a nice brushed finish on bracelet and case? Haven't tried yet but thinking that my attempt may be too light to stand up to much wear and time...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

biggymo6 said:


> Any advice on how to get a nice brushed finish on bracelet and case? Haven't tried yet but thinking that my attempt may be too light to stand up to much wear and time...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I use a green scotch brite pad for the bracelet. For the clasp and case I use a file to remove logos then 220 320 400 600 grit sand paper and then green scotch brite. Quality comes down to time with the steps light pressure. Mine don't look perfect but good enough for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

so, I have this watch:






and wanna do a 6538 homage, think this would be a good base, or should I go with a stainless version? would just put a evertite acrylic crystal, red triangle insert, and a bond NATO. maybe eventually swap dials and handsets out


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

I just installed this sternkreuz plexi. This is going to be a Tudor MN homage with a tiger concept dial. Thinking of getting hands from motor city as I'm not a big fan of the tiger snowflake hands.

The crystal I fitted with the original gasket in place. Just to see what it would look like. I'll need to glue it in place as I can turn it with my fingers. But looks good right? 






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> so, I have this watch:
> View attachment 12786609
> and wanna do a 6538 homage, think this would be a good base, or should I go with a stainless version? would just put a evertite acrylic crystal, red triangle insert, and a bond NATO. maybe eventually swap dials and handsets out


It would be a good base. Here is what I did with a 8929OB.









The only trouble is if the sides of the case are gold tone like the 8929 you can't remove the Invicta branding.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

flamingrabbit said:


> It would be a good base. Here is what I did with a 8929OB.
> 
> View attachment 12788175
> 
> ...


Im one of like 4 modders that dont mind the invicta branding so thats not a issue lol gonna be doin a FFF mod sometime later this year too, wanna get the 6538 done before may tho, cause im goin on a cruise to the bahamas, and im addicted to James Bond


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Finished this up today for my brother. Went more modern than my tastes but in the end I like it.

Dial and hands from Dagaz. Insert from HNS straps on eBay (thanks to this thread) and domed mineral crystal with dima and AR coating.


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

My Invicta 8926OB came in finally. Spent the evening replacing the crystal to a Dagaz sapphire crystal, swapped the hollow link bracelet to a solid link oyster glidelock bracelet from Parnis, sanded down the Invicta logo and swapped in a green submariner bezel. Last picture is of the collection which includes a SKX009 with a Murphy coin edge bezel and my Speedy Pro. Aside from the time I installed the Murphy bezel, this would be first time opening up a watch and modding it! Waiting on my hand setter/puller so I can swap the dial and hands out to Dagaz ones.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

aluo said:


> My Invicta 8926OB came in finally. Spent the evening replacing the crystal to a Dagaz sapphire crystal, swapped the hollow link bracelet to a solid link oyster glidelock bracelet from Parnis, sanded down the Invicta logo and swapped in a green submariner bezel. Last picture is of the collection which includes a SKX009 with a Murphy coin edge bezel and my Speedy Pro. Aside from the time I installed the Murphy bezel, this would be first time opening up a watch and modding it! Waiting on my hand setter/puller so I can swap the dial and hands out to Dagaz ones.


Where did you get the Parnis sel with glidelock bracelet?! I didn't think I needed one but now I do. Great looking mod btw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Where did you get the Parnis sel with glidelock bracelet?! I didn't think I needed one but now I do. Great looking mod btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Here's the link to the bracelet: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.sg/ulk/itm/322587065581

It made a huge difference. I didn't bother trying on the Invicta one.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

aluo said:


> My Invicta 8926OB came in finally. Spent the evening replacing the crystal to a Dagaz sapphire crystal, swapped the hollow link bracelet to a solid link oyster glidelock bracelet from Parnis, sanded down the Invicta logo and swapped in a green submariner bezel. Last picture is of the collection which includes a SKX009 with a Murphy coin edge bezel and my Speedy Pro. Aside from the time I installed the Murphy bezel, this would be first time opening up a watch and modding it! Waiting on my hand setter/puller so I can swap the dial and hands out to Dagaz ones.


Which Dagaz crystal is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Good morning. I would like to mod an invicta 8296 to look alike the Tudor bb. Where can I buy the parts? 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Good morning. I would like to mod an invicta 8296 to look alike the Tudor bb. Where can I buy the parts?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


Dagaz would be a good place to start.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

aluo said:


> Dagaz would be a good place to start.


I have looked there and it is written that the dials are for Seiko models. Are compatibile with the invicta too?

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> I have looked there and it is written that the dials are for Seiko models. Are compatibile with the invicta too?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


As long as you have the Invicta 8926 with the NH35 movement, which is produced by Seiko. For dials, you want to look for a 3:00 Dial under Dagaz. Hands from Dagaz will fit as well. If you want to swap the crystal, the Monster crystals will fit: http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1047720

If you want to replace the bracelet with a solid link stainless steel one, you can use one from a Parnis P210.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

aluo said:


> As long as you have the Invicta 8926 with the NH35 movement, which is produced by Seiko. For dials, you want to look for a 3:00 Dial under Dagaz. Hands from Dagaz will fit as well. If you want to swap the crystal, the Monster crystals will fit: http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1047720


Thank you 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Is there any tutorial I can follow on how to substitute the dial and hands, for example? 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Is there any tutorial I can follow on how to substitute the dial and hands, for example?


Many of us used Stefan V's excellent tutorial as a guide for modding the 8926:

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

swank said:


> Many of us used Stefan V's excellent tutorial as a guide for modding the 8926:
> 
> http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html


Wow that's a great tutorial! Thanks!

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

"I just installed this sternkreuz plexi. This is going to be a Tudor MN homage with a tiger concept dial. Thinking of getting hands from motor city as I'm not a big fan of the tiger snowflake hands.

The crystal I fitted with the original gasket in place. Just to see what it would look like. I'll need to glue it in place as I can turn it with my fingers. But looks good right? 





"

Like the look!

Maybe you could install a slightly thicker gasket rather than resorting to glue.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone find a fully lumed dial that will fit the 8926 yet? I'm looking for one that will look white in daylight instead of greenish. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Just waiting on a dial, hands, and caseback. Guess I'll sterilize the crown while I'm waiting.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi guys, I have a larger Invicta 1002 dive watch with an NH35a.










I already have some Seiko sword hands and I plan to remove the cyclops as well. I would really like to replace the bezel with a milsub or maybe a Planet Ocean style, preferably fully lumed and/or ceramic.

Do any of you know the dimensions and where I might find a source to buy from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> Hi guys, I have a larger Invicta 1002 dive watch with an NH35a.
> 
> I already have some Seiko sword hands and I plan to remove the cyclops as well. I would really like to replace the bezel with a milsub or maybe a Planet Ocean style, preferably fully lumed and/or ceramic.
> 
> ...


Best bet is to grab a digital caliper, measure yours, and head to eBay plus hope something from Rolex or Parnis is close. You may be stuck with just a hand swap.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

aluo said:


> As long as you have the Invicta 8926 with the NH35 movement, which is produced by Seiko. For dials, you want to look for a 3:00 Dial under Dagaz. Hands from Dagaz will fit as well. If you want to swap the crystal, the Monster crystals will fit: http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1047720
> 
> If you want to replace the bracelet with a solid link stainless steel one, you can use one from a Parnis P210.


His skx031 crystal is also the right diameter. From photos posted above, it seems to protrude above the bezel at the edge. Does anyone have direct side shots of each crystal?

If you wanna do it cheaply, Otto Frei has domed mineral crystals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> His skx031 crystal is also the right diameter. From photos posted above, it seems to protrude above the bezel at the edge. Does anyone have direct side shots of each crystal?
> 
> If you wanna do it cheaply, Otto Frei has domed mineral crystals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It protrudes just a bit above the bezel but I'm not really bothered by it. Pretty happy so far. The crystal was cheap enough at around $24.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

aluo said:


> It protrudes just a bit above the bezel but I'm not really bothered by it. Pretty happy so far. The crystal was cheap enough at around $24.


I know it's a good deal. I just got his super done kit for my skx007 which includes a slopped bezel insert so they meet up nicely. I'm looking for a crystal to fit just like that. I think crystaltimes might have one for $40 or something. The question is whether the flush meeting is worth $16.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I know it's a good deal. I just got his super done kit for my skx007 which includes a slopped bezel insert so they meet up nicely. I'm looking for a crystal to fit just like that. I think crystaltimes might have one for $40 or something. The question is whether the flush meeting is worth $16.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would be for me.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Silverthorne86 said:


> Finished this up today for my brother. Went more modern than my tastes but in the end I like it.
> 
> Dial and hands from Dagaz. Insert from HNS straps on eBay (thanks to this thread) and domed mineral crystal with dima and AR coating.


That looks super sharp!! I never thought much of the silver bezel insert. But after seeing it installed...... WOWZA!

Those hands look awesome too! Perfection all around!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> Just waiting on a dial, hands, and caseback. Guess I'll sterilize the crown while I'm waiting.


I held on to one modded 8926.....did you do that casework? I want mine does EXACTLY like that.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Omegafanboy said:


> Hi guys, I have a larger Invicta 1002 dive watch with an NH35a.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have just done a basic measurement and the watch is 42mm with the bezel insert coming in at 40mm outer and 32mm inside edge.

Does anyone know of a bezel insert supplier for that size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Which is the best bracelet that fit well on our invicta?
The parnis one it's orribile. 

Inviato dal mio MI 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> That looks super sharp!! I never thought much of the silver bezel insert. But after seeing it installed...... WOWZA!
> 
> Those hands look awesome too! Perfection all around!!
> 
> Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


Thank you very much for the kind words!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> I held on to one modded 8926.....did you do that casework? I want mine does EXACTLY like that.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


I had a local buddy drill the lugs but I pointed the guards, thinned the bottoms of lugs and brand removal.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

If I'm going to do a rose gold BB mod, what color AR should I get from crystaltimes? There's blue, green, purple, or no AR. Would these clash with the color scheme? I haven't picked a bezel color yet, but I'm leaning toward brown. Thanks!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey guys I know I asked before about the solid case back and was told to check raffles but can someone link it for me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

His site is sitll down for maintenance. It's supposed to be up since the 10th. I read here that either the milsub or submariner style work. I plan to pick one up along with a dial for baking for a vintage baked seiko project.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Submariner case back - $16.50
http://............com/submariner-watch-case-back/

MilSub case back - $16.50
http://............com/milsub-watch-case-back/

Hopefully it's cool I post those links. Mods, if not, please delete this post.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Submariner case back - $16.50
> http://............com/submariner-watch-case-back/
> 
> MilSub case back - $16.50
> ...


Just buy them from him on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Anyone else have a container full of 8926 hands?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aperdue (Dec 3, 2011)

So , started messing with my 8927A a little bit. First pic is from eBay to show the before of the cyclops. Was actually chipped before I removed it. Second is after removal. Still has a scratch in the crystal at 12:00 but much better than it was. Next I am going to try to remove the plating, remove case logo and polish. 
Before:









After:


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

rbesass said:


> Anyone else have a container full of 8926 hands?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm using the hands and a raffles dial for a baked vintage explorer look on a 6309 from India. Wings gettin clipt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I just got a set of these and thinking about using them on a Dagaz wavy-textured arctic sea explorer dial in a coke-bezeled 8926.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Anyone else have a container full of 8926 hands?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, but not that many!


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

swank said:


> I just got a set of these and thinking about using them on a Dagaz wavy-textured arctic sea explorer dial in a coke-bezeled 8926.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12803429&stc=1&d=1515862619"]
> 
> ...


got those same hands on skx007 with dagaz dial.


----------



## BenTan93 (Dec 14, 2017)

swank said:


> I just got a set of these and thinking about using them on a Dagaz wavy-textured arctic sea explorer dial in a coke-bezeled 8926.
> 
> View attachment 12803429


That color would surely pop...awesome choice!

Sent from my Mars pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bockhouse (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey guys, new to the mod scene. Just wondering if these items that I picked out from Dagaz would fit my 8926 OB?

I can't post links yet, but if you put the numbers I list at the end of www (DOT) dagazwatch (DOT) com/apps/webstore/products/show/ it will go to the product.

The silver mariner bezel #5543822

With this knurled bezel #7667498

The commando black superlinova hands #6661067

And the artic sea explorer dial 3:00 #7295988

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

The Dagaz hands and 3:00 dials will fit an 8926 with a Seiko movement. The bezels will not, they are for Seiko cases.



Bockhouse said:


> Hey guys, new to the mod scene. Just wondering if these items that I picked out from Dagaz would fit my 8926 OB?
> 
> I can't post links yet, but if you put the numbers I list at the end of www (DOT) dagazwatch (DOT) com/apps/webstore/products/show/ it will go to the product.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bockhouse (Dec 14, 2017)

swank said:


> The Dagaz hands and 3:00 dials will fit an 8926 with a Seiko movement. The bezels will not, they are for Seiko cases.


Thank you.


----------



## Bockhouse (Dec 14, 2017)

Would edit my previous post above, but I do not see the option, so I apologize for the double post.

But how can you tell which bezels and inserts will fit the 8926?

Thank you


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't think there are 3rd-party bezels for the 8926.

Bezel inserts are also limited, read this thread for lots and lots of discussion. You can get some on eBay, or Tiger Concepts has some that fit. What you're looking for is this size:











Bockhouse said:


> Would edit my previous post above, but I do not see the option, so I apologize for the double post.
> 
> But how can you tell which bezels and inserts will fit the 8926?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Bockhouse said:


> Would edit my previous post above, but I do not see the option, so I apologize for the double post.
> 
> But how can you tell which bezels and inserts will fit the 8926?
> 
> Thank you


You are looking for bezels that fit the Rolex 16610 or any 5 digit Rolex Submariner insert that uses a mineral/sapphire crystal, earlier plexi/4 digit(5513,1680) watches use a different size and the newer 6 digit(116610) use a larger size that's ceramic.


----------



## Bockhouse (Dec 14, 2017)

swank said:


> I don't think there are 3rd-party bezels for the 8926.
> 
> Bezel inserts are also limited, read this thread for lots and lots of discussion. You can get some on eBay, or Tiger Concepts has some that fit. What you're looking for is this size:
> 
> View attachment 12806999


I appreciate your help. I assume most that mod the 8926 on this site use a difference bezel that also fits the 8926 body?

I see a lot of bezel and bezel insert swaps here so I'm assuming there is a common style/size that is used.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^No, currently there are a few guys who can do incredible mods to the bezel the watch came with; but the watch is stuck with the bezel it was made with. OB and scalloped bezels aren't even interchangeable. Many inserts for the 16610 do fit, but those from Wholesale Outlet on eBay tend to be a little large and need to be sanded down. Tiger Concepts inserts for the 5508 fit the 8926. My understanding is that the inserts from Rolesy and HelloNatoStrap on eBay also work pretty well; but I haven't tried any yet.

Murphy Manufacturing is looking into making bezels, but they won't fit every 8926.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jzoo said:


> ^No, currently there are a few guys who can do incredible mods to the bezel the watch came with; but the watch is stuck with the bezel it was made with. OB and scalloped bezels aren't even interchangeable. Many inserts for the 16610 do fit, but those from Wholesale Outlet on eBay tend to be a little large and need to be sanded down. Tiger Concepts inserts for the 5508 fit the 8926. My understanding is that the inserts from Rolesy and HelloNatoStrap on eBay also work pretty well; but I haven't tried any yet.
> 
> Murphy Manufacturing is looking into making bezels, but they won't fit every 8926.


I have very good experience with Rolesy and HNS both worked perfectly fine.
This one is the vintage Green from Rolesy









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> I have very good experience with Rolesy and HNS both worked perfectly fine.
> This one is the vintage Green from Rolesy
> 
> 
> ...


That green is great with the BSH dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aperdue (Dec 3, 2011)

Placed my order with dagaz last night. Didn't realize they were in China. This wait is gonna kill me. Did a crappy mock up but these are the parts for the watch I am making using other pics I shamelessly stole from google and dagaz. I am a firefighter and kind going for a "thin red line" mod not sure what I am gonna do for a strap yet:


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

aperdue said:


> Placed my order with dagaz last night. Didn't realize they were in China. This wait is gonna kill me. Did a crappy mock up but these are the parts for the watch I am making using other pics I shamelessly stole from google and dagaz. I am a firefighter and kind going for a "thin red line" mod not sure what I am gonna do for a strap yet:


Black nato with a thin red stripe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenTan93 (Dec 14, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Black nato with a thin red stripe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or one of the ladder isofrane style straps. You can get it off .........s I think for a 20mm $16~ish .

Sent from my Mars pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RYNOC (Jul 5, 2015)

aperdue said:


> Placed my order with dagaz last night. Didn't realize they were in China. This wait is gonna kill me. Did a crappy mock up but these are the parts for the watch I am making using other pics I shamelessly stole from google and dagaz. I am a firefighter and kind going for a "thin red line" mod not sure what I am gonna do for a strap yet:


Dagaz shipping is surprisingly fast 2 weeks in my experience give or take a bit. Raffles not so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

Bockhouse said:


> Would edit my previous post above, but I do not see the option, so I apologize for the double post.
> 
> But how can you tell which bezels and inserts will fit the 8926?
> 
> Thank you


I got my bezel from eBay seller wholesaleoutlet990 .. he advertises them as 8926 replacement bezel inserts. I didn't have to sand anything.. it was a perfect fit.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I finally have something to contribute. Thanks for all the great info! I found this thread when researching a daily beater (ended up with invicta quartz 9307), and it's pretty much what got me into mechanical watches. I LOVE diy, so I modded a few snk80X variants and took a break. Then the 8926 went on sale around BF so I grabbed it and debated forever what to do with it. Here is stage 1, dial and hand swap:










Later stages will include debranding, probably removing crown guards, possible big crown from tiger, a domed sapphire, and probably a bezel insert swap to red, brown, or each in turn.

Any word on the Tiger crowns? They don't fit any more? Is needing to tap, what size tap and drill is needed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bockhouse (Dec 14, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I finally have something to contribute. Thanks for all the great info! I found this thread when researching a daily beater (ended up with invicta quartz 9307), and it's pretty much what got me into mechanical watches. I LOVE diy, so I modded a few snk80X variants and took a break. Then the 8926 went on sale around BF so I grabbed it and debated forever what to do with it. Here is stage 1, dial and hand swap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the vintage look of this dial.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Bockhouse said:


> Love the vintage look of this dial.


Unfortunately, the lume on dial and hands doesn't seem to be as strong as that on the Thunderbolt dial I put on my snk. The hands don't seem any better than stock. Anyone else notice this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Does this dial look a smidge crooked, or are my eyes playing tricks on me?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supercarrera (Jul 7, 2013)

What strap is this?



rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

not a very original combo of hands/dial, but I like it


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

supercarrera said:


> What strap is this?


Its a rubber strap off of the bay. Its for a rolex submartiner


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Its a rubber strap off of the bay. Its for a rolex submartiner


That is correct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Guys the 9094ob (blu) is compatible with the 8926 on? I would like to make a mode with snowflake hands and dagaz dark black Tudor bb-like dial. I have found the watch on Amazon It Italy for 87 €.
Suggestions? 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Guys the 9094ob (blu) is compatible with the 8926 on? I would like to make a mode with snowflake hands and dagaz dark black Tudor bb-like dial. I have found the watch on Amazon It Italy for 87 €.
> Suggestions?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


It will work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mirai (Jan 19, 2018)

I recently purchased a scalloped 8926 and wanted to mod the bezel insert. I bought a 16610 bezel insert from ebay, but the size isn't quite right. what are the dimensions for the scalloped bezel insert, and where can I find it? thanks all


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

rbesass said:


> It will work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

In theory this makes sense. Can you do a destro mod as long as you set the hands to the new 12 o clock once you have rotated the dial 180 degrees?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supercarrera (Jul 7, 2013)

rbesass said:


> That is correct


I can't find it. Do you have a link or the seller?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> In theory this makes sense. Can you do a destro mod as long as you set the hands to the new 12 o clock once you have rotated the dial 180 degrees?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, as long as you use a no-date dial. The date won't line up with the window if you rotate a date dial.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Does this dial look a smidge crooked, or are my eyes playing tricks on me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bumping for more opinions. I got 1 like, but I'm not sure how to interpret it. I'd expected the dial to be pretty much a perfect fit since it was made for 3 o'clock crown seikos, but do you get these dials which are off by a minute or two? I'm already disappointed in the lume a bit, and a crystal was missing from my order, so I'm a bit disillusioned. My first order of a thunderbolt dial was great (better lume and straight).


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Bumping for more opinions. I got 1 like, but I'm not sure how to interpret it. I'd expected the dial to be pretty much a perfect fit since it was made for 3 o'clock crown seikos, but do you get these dials which are off by a minute or two? I'm already disappointed in the lume a bit, and a crystal was missing from my order, so I'm a bit disillusioned. My first order of a thunderbolt dial was great (better lume and straight).


Dagaz products are pretty much top notch. You should contact them and tell them that the crystal was missing from your order. You also should take that cyclops off that crystal and take another pic and send it in the email to them. If the dial is off a minute it will be more visible without the cyclops. They will make it right. I have had mix ups from them before and I have never had to return product. That said after they ship out a new dial and the crystal you ordered clip the dial feet on this one and place it with dial dots. You can line it up yourself. 
As for lume, the plots are very small and the lume doesn't shine well on these dials. You could always touch it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

rbesass said:


> Dagaz products are pretty much top notch. You should contact them and tell them that the crystal was missing from your order. You also should take that cyclops off that crystal and take another pic and send it in the email to them. If the dial is off a minute it will be more visible without the cyclops. They will make it right. I have had mix ups from them before and I have never had to return product. That said after they ship out a new dial and the crystal you ordered clip the dial feet on this one and place it with dial dots. You can line it up yourself.
> As for lume, the plots are very small and the lume doesn't shine well on these dials. You could always touch it up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've already contacted him. I haven't wanted to mess with the cyclops since I have a crystal inbound. I was hoping not to have to mess with clipping and aligning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Bockhouse said:


> Would edit my previous post above, but I do not see the option, so I apologize for the double post.
> 
> But how can you tell which bezels and inserts will fit the 8926?
> 
> Thank you


Tiger concepts bezel inserts fit beautifully! You are stuck with the bezel itself that it comes with tho.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Bumping for more opinions. I got 1 like, but I'm not sure how to interpret it. I'd expected the dial to be pretty much a perfect fit since it was made for 3 o'clock crown seikos, but do you get these dials which are off by a minute or two? I'm already disappointed in the lume a bit, and a crystal was missing from my order, so I'm a bit disillusioned. My first order of a thunderbolt dial was great (better lume and straight).


That cyclops is making it difficult to tell. That said, if this is a straight on shot, it looks like the bezel insert is a bit rotated CW. The 15 marker does not bisect the crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

I've been disappointed with dagaz CS, but their products are fine


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

iuam said:


> I've been disappointed with dagaz CS, but their products are fine


Yeah, I emailed him about crystal dimensions pre-order and crickets. I emailed after he missed a crystal for my 007 in the order, and it's been like 2 weeks without a response besides, "I'm behind on emails I'll get to you."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> That cyclops is making it difficult to tell. That said, if this is a straight on shot, it looks like the bezel insert is a bit rotated CW. The 15 marker does not bisect the crown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe I'll just remove the movement and compare the 3 index to the stem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Maybe I'll just remove the movement and compare the 3 index to the stem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would work too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubrock108 (Jan 13, 2018)

swank said:


> I just got a set of these and thinking about using them on a Dagaz wavy-textured arctic sea explorer dial in a coke-bezeled 8926.
> 
> View attachment 12803429


I picked up that minute hand with the Appleseed hour hand. The guy who makes them is a really cool too! I ended up ordering another 10 sets for a project I'm working on. I am regretting not ordering that seconds hand now too, but don't have enough time to get them in now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Bumping for more opinions. I got 1 like, but I'm not sure how to interpret it. I'd expected the dial to be pretty much a perfect fit since it was made for 3 o'clock crown seikos, but do you get these dials which are off by a minute or two? I'm already disappointed in the lume a bit, and a crystal was missing from my order, so I'm a bit disillusioned. My first order of a thunderbolt dial was great (better lume and straight).


I'm using a Dagaz dial for a mod I'm working on now. I have the Miyota movement, so I've always had to cut the dial feet if I want to use the quality dials made for the Seiko movements. In the past I've just lined up the notch at 3:00 with the stem and it's straight. The latest dial from Dagaz seems to have misalignment problems like what I see in your picture. Ultimately, since I'm using dial dots anyway, I can easily make an adjustment, but I have noticed this misalignment, and it is very slight, but it's there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

More images for consideration. I thinks it's like 20 seconds off. I took off the cyclops and got movement shots with the stem and notch. So much seems to be variable with the photo angle.









































I was hoping for a drop in fit. Now I'm upset it so slight I only notice it every other time I look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> More images for consideration. I thinks it's like 20 seconds off. I took off the cyclops and got movement shots with the stem and notch. So much seems to be variable with the photo angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be able to gave it a slight CW turn with a bit of force which will shift it slightly. The dial feet metal is soft enough that you should be able to get it into alignment. Or you could cut the feet and use dial dots. It sucks, once you see the misalignment you can never unsee it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> You should be able to gave it a slight CW turn with a bit of force which will shift it slightly. The dial feet metal is soft enough that you should be able to get it into alignment. Or you could cut the feet and use dial dots. It sucks, once you see the misalignment you can never unsee it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I'm trying hard to unsee it but I can't. Maybe Dagaz will send a new one, but it might also be crooked as was mentioned above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilllwave (Dec 20, 2017)

Update. Red seconds hand installed. I did this as a temporary setup until I decided on a dial. I was initially planning on doing a yellow gold tribute setup and I even purchased the gold hand set. Now I'm loving this look and might just do the black/silver tribute.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which crystal is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Chilllwave said:


> Update. Red seconds hand installed. I did this as a temporary setup until I decided on a dial. I was initially planning on doing a yellow gold tribute setup and I even purchased the gold hand set. Now I'm loving this look and might just do the black/silver tribute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And which crystal is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Which crystal is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crystal times double dome for Seiko monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilllwave (Dec 20, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> And which crystal is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Esslinger domed mineral glass, 2mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang it, man. It's just beautiful.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

rbesass;45087125[IMG said:


> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180122/c21e82000fc75ee592c4bfb707e47451.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


which caseback is that from Affles?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> which caseback is that from Affles?


Yes. He has an eBay store. I got it there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wicklowman (Apr 13, 2017)

Has anyone modded the 38mm quartz version ?


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

Finally got around to switching out the dial and hands. It's complete.. for now!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

wicklowman said:


> Has anyone modded the 38mm quartz version ?


I think you're better off with the 40mm quartz. The dial and hands are probably smaller for the 38, so harder to source. Ofrei has quartz hands, but not the same selection as Dagaz or yobokies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Should I cross post? Oh why not...there might even be a few guys here that also don't hang out over at BSHT.

My latest 8926 mod.

























Dial, hands and strap from Dagaz. Insert from Tiger. Acrylic crystal from Esslinger.
Coin edge mod by LifeTrekker.
After removing the Invicta branding I usually polish the side but this time I went for the brushed look.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

flamingrabbit said:


> Should I cross post? Oh why not...there might even be a few guys here that also don't hang out over at BSHT.
> 
> My latest 8926 mod.
> 
> ...


It's worth seeing again for those who are on both threads!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Yes. He has an eBay store. I got it there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it the bubbleback caseback? Or the one with some kind of numbers on it? Thats what im asking


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Is it the bubbleback caseback? Or the one with some kind of numbers on it? Thats what im asking


Either one works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> It's worth seeing again for those who are on both threads!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, thank you for the kind words!


----------



## supercarrera (Jul 7, 2013)

I love that coin edge bezel!



flamingrabbit said:


> Should I cross post? Oh why not...there might even be a few guys here that also don't hang out over at BSHT.
> 
> My latest 8926 mod.
> 
> ...


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12834547
> 
> 
> View attachment 12834549


Have to ask: where did you get that lovely second hand?!?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyTheClassics (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello all, Im hoping you all would be so kind as to help me source a few things for a project. Id like to do a sterile homage to a Rolex 5513 or 1680, which will be disctated by whether i can find a dial with a date window.

The plan is as follows;
-Send my 8926 in to Invicta for an OB sub style bezel swap (the watch was a gift from my father so im going this route rather than just starting with an OB)
-Bleach fade a Tiger concepts sub style bezel insert with the pearl 12 marker
-Esslinger Divertite, I know these cases were made by a few subcontractors so what mm sizes should i order? In an attached photo of the side profile of an example with a riveted bracelet is what i believe is the GS Diver-tite?
-Riveted and folded link brushed oyster style bracelet with matching stamped clasp. Where can i find such a 1970's Rolex style bracelet from that will fit my Invicta well?
-Flat and smooth Rolex 1680 style caseback, example photo included. Where may i purchase that style caseback to fit my myota 8926?
-Rolex 1680 style second hand for miyota, not sure where to find this either, would something from dagaz fit possibly? I plan to use the factory invicta minute and mercedes hour hand
-Shave logo from crown and lettering from side of the case. Drill spring bar holes through lugs

My biggest challenge is finding the right dial for this project. I want to find a sterile 1680/5513 Sub style dial with painted lume hour markers, no surrounds. I wouldn't mind 660ft/200m lettering in white text, but definitely dont want any maker name or logo between the hands and 12 o'clock. Ive found one or two examples but no clue where to source them from. Hoping i can find something of the sort that i can do a tritium style forced patina on.

Thanks so much for the help everyone, Im really excited about this project 
-


----------



## OnlyTheClassics (Jan 24, 2018)

Does anyone know if Tiger concepts makes their dials in house? I wonder if i could talk them into making a dial like the one above with just the depth rating printed on it


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

R affles time has the smooth caseback, for the bracelet parnis makes one, will have to swap their glidelock out the clasp you want, thats what i did on this:













TC probably has the dial your lookjng for, as well as the proper bezel insert

Heres a pic of my 1968 vintage 1680


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

biggymo6 said:


> Have to ask: where did you get that lovely second hand?!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


To the best of my recollection it came from yobokies. I think I ordered the full hand set you saw and added the red second hand to the order.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Has anyone ever tried to remove the engraving on an older Invicta with miyota movement? The engraving is quite a bit deeper than the newer ones I've come across and I'm hesitant to remove it. I fear I'll have to take off too much metal.

Also, I haven't been able to remove the bezel so far. It's near impossible to remove the wire in it. Much more narrow than on the newer ones.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Read through this thread, all your questions will be answered and then some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Good luck with getting Invicta to swap out the bezels for you. They have NOTORIO​USLY, MONUMENTALLY ATROCIOUS customer service. There are legendary tales of people trying for months to get a response from them, let alone any actual service work done. To add insult to injury, when they actually do respond the charges are exorbitant. 

Personally if I was in your shoes, I'd buy a new 8926 OB from Amazon ($79.99 as of right now, your mileage may vary!) and swap the bezels out myself (assuming that it's possible to do so, it's not something I've ever attempted, and I suspect there may be slight size variances.) You'd definitely be saving yourself money, time and a lot of frustration trying to deal with Invicta.

As to the caseback, Raffles has them, I believe.

The stated size for the crystal on the 8926 (scalloped)is 29.5mm. For the OB it's 30.0mm. See what I mean about variances? 

For the sterile dial, Tiger Concepts...or do a search on eBay for sterile submariner dials, or check out MyWatchCode. You might end up needing to buy a watch with a sterile dial and dismantling it if you have no luck with finding just the right the dial.

All the best with the project, I hope this has been helpful


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

View attachment 12843819


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I think others have said that you can't swap OB and scalloped bezels. 

I agree with what was said above, if you want OB, it would be better to buy a different one. Plus get a Seiko 8926, the Miyota will be very limiting. Keep the one from your father the way he gave it to you.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Ooops! Lets try that again...

A bit of tweaking:

The original handset I installed had an all-white hour hand. (See first pic)

I've swapped it for a black-lined one for better readability against the silver face (Thanks Watchnian!)

New double-domed crystal, swapped the strap to echo the black in the hour hand, and added a deployant clasp.

.































I'm done with this one now...until I'm not, that is...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

ccmjd said:


> Ooops! Lets try that again...
> 
> A bit of tweaking:
> 
> ...


If you ever decide to part with it, let me know. That is a handsome mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyTheClassics (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks so much for the responses everyone 
I spoke with an invicta rep on the phone and was given an email address for the service department. I emailed them an told them i have the scalloped bezel 8926 and would like to send it in to have the OB coin edge bezel swapped on to it and they told me that they could do that and to send it in after filling out their info and paying the $28 service fee so hopefully it wont be a headache.

Ive found the perfect dial and bezel insert from Tiger, and thanks to the help of you all Ive been able to source the bracelet, clasp and acrylic crystal. Ill get the watch sent off for the bezel swap next week and then the fun can start!


----------



## OnlyTheClassics (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks so much for the responses everyone 
I spoke with an invicta rep on the phone and was given an email address for the service department. I emailed them an told them i have the scalloped bezel 8926 and would like to send it in to have the OB coin edge bezel swapped on to it and they told me that they could do that and to send it in after filling out their info and paying the $28 service fee so hopefully it wont be a headache.

Ive found the perfect dial and bezel insert from Tiger, and thanks to the help of you all Ive been able to source the bracelet, clasp and acrylic crystal. Ill get the watch sent off for the bezel swap next week and then the fun can start!


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

nckwvr said:


> Has anyone ever tried to remove the engraving on an older Invicta with miyota movement? The engraving is quite a bit deeper than the newer ones I've come across and I'm hesitant to remove it. I fear I'll have to take off too much metal.
> 
> Also, I haven't been able to remove the bezel so far. It's near impossible to remove the wire in it. Much more narrow than on the newer ones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hey nckwvr!
I actually just finished up a mod on an older model Invicta with the Miyota movement. I'll be posting pics of it shortly, but I can respond to all your questions as these were issues I had to work around as well. 
I did remove the engraving and you're right, it is pretty deep, but to my eye not unmanageable. If you google Invicta Watch Mod. There are a series of videos from CG AWC. Part 2 discusses the actual removal of the logo. All the videos are very well done and very clear and helpful. I put A LOT of time into the finish sanding and went through the grits: 220 400 600 800 1000 1500.......probably not necessary, but that's what I did. And then I polished it with Blue Magic. I think it turned out great, but I do see that I took a decent amount of metal off and it's no longer a flat side. This isn't noticeable unless you look at it exactly right, which is how I took the picture so you could see. Otherwise....you'd never see it.





















As for removing the bezel.....that took a while to figure out how to do. Cause again, you're right, the bezel for the Miyota versions is attached very differently. It won't come off the way current videos and threads say that it will. Until I found this thread......

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/diy-...-1381514.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1381514

Worked perfectly!! Here's some pictures of mine.....and it really was cheap to make.





















Tried to include a shot of the size I used. Make sure you screw down nice and tight, and twist the bezel while you're trying to pull it off.....mine popped right off. Then I used the crystal press to reinstall it when I was done with the other mods.

ALSO...your crystal probably isn't going to be 30.0mm nor 29.5mm. Mine measured in at 30.2mm. The crystal I purchased through Degaz was 30.0mm and I ended up using a UV Epoxy to install the crystal. I also read you can try to get a thicker gasket....but I had already glue'd it in when I read that....oops!

Hope that helps you and everyone else with the older Miyota models where information is a bit harder to come by!
More pics to come of the final product in the next day or two!!

Cheers,
mousekar


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## wicklowman (Apr 13, 2017)

Have a 9094 at home that I might try tinkering with as my first mod. Will the 8932 bezels and hand sets fit?


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

supercarrera said:


> I love that coin edge bezel!


Me too. LifeTrekker did a great job.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

flamingrabbit said:


> Me too. LifeTrekker did a great job.


Yeah... I'm debating attempting this...but I really like my watch and don't want to mess it up....

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ccmjd said:


> Ooops! Lets try that again...
> 
> A bit of tweaking:
> 
> ...


Very nice! Where are hands from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ccmjd said:


> Ooops! Lets try that again...
> 
> A bit of tweaking:
> 
> ...


Im digging it man! Question about the strap, where did you get it from, and whats the length on it?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Very nice! Where are hands from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!
Falcon handset from watchnian. You can google his website...The original set had the white hour hand/orange minute combo. There is another colorway with blacklined hour/fluorescent yellow minute. I've swapped the hour hands out, and I'll be using the white/fluoro combo on another mod I'm planning (with a darker face!)


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Im digging it man! Question about the strap, where did you get it from, and whats the length on it?


Thanks!

I found that strap on Amazon.

Sold by Carty Mall. They have other color combinations: Black/red. Black/blue. Black/grey. Widths: 20,22,24,26 mm.

The length is standard. 176 mm (long side)and 80 mm(short side)+buckle. I have an 8" wrist and it fits me with three holes to spare. It's a very comfortable strap.


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

After reading through pages and pages of posts, I decided to take the plunge and do my own mod. First off, I wanted to thank everyone here for all of the great information and ideas. I was looking for a dark blue look, so here is what I put together.

Removed Invicta branding on case and crown
Brushed case sides
Dagaz dial and hands
Dark blue bezel from ebay
Dark blue strap I had laying around























Overall, I feel this came out very nice. There are a few areas though that need refinement.


The case brushing is a bit rough, so I need to go back and smooth this out.
There weren't many dark blue bezel options available, and the one I found is slightly too small, which leaves a small gap between the insert and bezel. It's not very noticeable, but I'm sure I can make it look better.
I may remove the cyclops, but I'm still unsure as to whether I want to keep it or not.
And the big one...I messed up the hour hand during the install process. I tried to glue the lume back on, but it obviously did not work, so I need to order an additional set. Not sure if I want snowflake replacements or a set of sword hands. I'll probably think this over for a few days before making the decision.

I'm already thinking about my next mod. This can get expensive and time consuming very quickly!


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

mousekar75 said:


> Hey nckwvr!
> I actually just finished up a mod on an older model Invicta with the Miyota movement. I'll be posting pics of it shortly, but I can respond to all your questions as these were issues I had to work around as well.
> I did remove the engraving and you're right, it is pretty deep, but to my eye not unmanageable. If you google Invicta Watch Mod. There are a series of videos from CG AWC. Part 2 discusses the actual removal of the logo. All the videos are very well done and very clear and helpful. I put A LOT of time into the finish sanding and went through the grits: 220 400 600 800 1000 1500.......probably not necessary, but that's what I did. And then I polished it with Blue Magic. I think it turned out great, but I do see that I took a decent amount of metal off and it's no longer a flat side. This isn't noticeable unless you look at it exactly right, which is how I took the picture so you could see. Otherwise....you'd never see it.
> 
> ...


Wow thank you so much for your answer!

So the bezel can actually be removed by pulling and twisting it off? I don't think your link works but your pictures are very clear, thanks!

I see that you did take of some metal but it's not as bad as I thought it would be. I might consider it, thanks for your pictures!

My crystal is actually 29,5mm. I took it out to measure and replaced it with a sternkreuz plexi with date lens using the original gasket. I think it's absolutely gorgeous. I was afraid of water resistance since I can turn the crystal with my fingers and for some reason there is some vertical play. Might be the gasket should be replaced. I did a quick test though by dropping it in a glass of water and it came out dry after approx half an hour. For now I'm good. If I like it (or if the crystal doesn't stay lined up under normal use and abuse) I can always glue it in place to secure it or perhaps replace the gasket.

I'll post pictures of my mod when it's finished. Currently waiting on hands and a new movement. Going to be a Tudor MN mod.

Thanks again!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> Yeah... I'm debating attempting this...but I really like my watch and don't want to mess it up....
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Send it to LT. His prices are VERY reasonable. I'm about to send one of mine to him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

WJG16 said:


> After reading through pages and pages of posts, I decided to take the plunge and do my own mod. First off, I wanted to thank everyone here for all of the great information and ideas. I was looking for a dark blue look, so here is what I put together.
> 
> Removed Invicta branding on case and crown
> Brushed case sides
> ...


Great looking watch! Either way you go it will look great, but I sure do love sword hands...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 12845657
> 
> 
> View attachment 12845659


Very nice!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Great looking watch! Either way you go it will look great, but I sure do love sword hands...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yeah, I'm leaning toward sword and think I'll wind up going in that direction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ccmjd said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I found that strap on Amazon.
> 
> ...


cool! thanks man, i gotta 8.5" wrist, probably gonna work for me too. again thanks man


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

I finished my first mod and now want to create an Omega Seamaster 2254.50 homage. Something similar to the pic below (image borrowed from the internet)









The mod seems easy enough: Scalloped bezel 8926, sword hands, and Dagaz seamaster style dial. However, I want a black date wheel vs the white wheel that comes with the Invicta. Would I simply be able to purchase an NH35A compatible wheel, which are easily accessible on ebay, pop off the old one, and replace with the new one? Seems easy enough, but I'm not sure if this would work or if there are compatibility issues? Any assistance would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Just finished this today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

WJG16 said:


> I finished my first mod and now want to create an Omega Seamaster 2254.50 homage. Something similar to the pic below (image borrowed from the internet)
> 
> View attachment 12857853
> 
> ...


Yes, I just swapped out one myself. Not exactly "pop off, pop on" but not too difficult. There are some tutorials online.


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

That looks great!


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Just finished this today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great!


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

joefri187 said:


> Yes, I just swapped out one myself. Not exactly "pop off, pop on" but not too difficult. There are some tutorials online.


Excellent. Thanks for the confirmation. Much appreciated.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

WJG16 said:


> That looks great!


Thanks! I am pretty happy with how it turned out for a first mod.. now I need to do another!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Thanks! I am pretty happy with how it turned out for a first mod.. now I need to do another!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. I know what you mean!

Btw, what crystal did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

WJG16 said:


> Lol. I know what you mean!
> 
> Btw, what crystal did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dagaz SKX031/033 bubble dome I believe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Dagaz SKX031/033 bubble dome I believe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also those are still on sale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Also I those are still on sale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! I appreciate the info.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Where do you get a black date wheel? Any links?


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Just finished this today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of my parts are finally in. My BSHT milsub should come together this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Just finished this today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great work!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Silverthorne86 said:


> All of my parts are finally in. My BSHT milsub should come together this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! I'm getting ready to order all new parts for a BBR mod. The addiction is real.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyTheClassics (Jan 24, 2018)

Does Tiger Concept typically take a while to respond to emails? I plan to order a handful of parts from them but i send emails to two addresses for them and their facebook last weekend and have yet to hear back from them. I sort of just want to go ahead and order the parts but worry about the order being fulfilled

Does anyone happen to know if the L or P second hands of their will fit my miyota?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Anybody else get frustrated when you put a build together and think the dial is clean and inside the crystal is clean only to find out that there is a tiny piece of lint in there?! How do you get it perfect?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

swank said:


> Where do you get a black date wheel? Any links?


Here is the item number of the one I purchased in Ebay: 172682382212


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

OnlyTheClassics said:


> Does Tiger Concept typically take a while to respond to emails? I plan to order a handful of parts from them but i send emails to two addresses for them and their facebook last weekend and have yet to hear back from them. I sort of just want to go ahead and order the parts but worry about the order being fulfilled
> 
> Does anyone happen to know if the L or P second hands of their will fit my miyota?


He is normally very responsive. Check your junk mail folder. 
Anything that says 9015 will fit Miyota and DG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyTheClassics (Jan 24, 2018)

rbesass said:


> He is normally very responsive. Check your junk mail folder.
> Anything that says 9015 will fit Miyota and DG.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much! Now that the hands are sorted im just about ready to get rolling on this project

No emails in the junkmail, if i dont hear back by monday ill just go ahead and order i suppose


----------



## OnlyTheClassics (Jan 24, 2018)

rbesass said:


> He is normally very responsive. Check your junk mail folder.
> Anything that says 9015 will fit Miyota and DG.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much! Now that the hands are sorted im just about ready to get rolling on this project

No emails in the junkmail, if i dont hear back by monday ill just go ahead and order i suppose


----------



## WJG16 (Jan 2, 2018)

joefri187 said:


> Here is the item number of the one I purchased in Ebay: 172682382212


Thanks. That was the exact one I have been eyeing, so it's good to know that one will work.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Anybody else get frustrated when you put a build together and think the dial is clean and inside the crystal is clean only to find out that there is a tiny piece of lint in there?! How do you get it perfect?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rodico. Works every time for me


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Anybody else get frustrated when you put a build together and think the dial is clean and inside the crystal is clean only to find out that there is a tiny piece of lint in there?! How do you get it perfect?!


I have a Rocket Blower, I got it for getting dust out of cameras. It is also great for watches.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Anybody else get frustrated when you put a build together and think the dial is clean and inside the crystal is clean only to find out that there is a tiny piece of lint in there?! How do you get it perfect?!


You seem to be having more of a problem seeing the lint than cleaning it up?

For me, a bright single-point source of light in a dark room with a dark background and a 5x loupe does the trick.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

cayabo said:


> You seem to be having more of a problem seeing the lint than cleaning it up?
> 
> For me, a bright single-point source of light in a dark room with a dark background and a 5x loupe does the trick.


Thank you for the perspective! I'll try this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Porterjrm said:


> Also those are still on sale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, I have a spare. if anyone is interested in taking it off my hands, pm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Also, I have a spare. if anyone is interested in taking it off my hands, pm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might be.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Anybody else get frustrated when you put a build together and think the dial is clean and inside the crystal is clean only to find out that there is a tiny piece of lint in there?! How do you get it perfect?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You take it apart and do it again .

Funny we were discussing the shortcomings of the ETA keyless over in the BSH thread, and precisely this happened. I was inspecting my snowflake build to post pics over there and I found one. Grrrr. I was so afraid that I would slip the keyless taking it apart to get that one f******* piece of lint out. Thankfully all was well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> You take it apart and do it again .
> 
> Funny we were discussing the shortcomings of the ETA keyless over in the BSH thread, and precisely this happened. I was inspecting my snowflake build to post pics over there and I found one. Grrrr. I was so afraid that I would slip the keyless taking it apart to get that one f******* piece of lint out. Thankfully all was well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear it went smoothly! Luckily mines an nh35 so I don't have as much worry while removing to clean. On the 4th time now. Had any issues with Rodico leaving residue or could that just be from handling it too much before using it to clean? I used it on the crystal inside and had it leave marks. And I do wear gloves but they are just mechanics rubber gloves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Glad to hear it went smoothly! Luckily mines an nh35 so I don't have as much worry while removing to clean. On the 4th time now. Had any issues with Rodico leaving residue or could that just be from handling it too much before using it to clean? I used it on the crystal inside and had it leave marks. And I do wear gloves but they are just mechanics rubber gloves.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually use alcohol based lens cleaner pads then dry with an eyeglass cloth. The blow out with compressed air. I'll use Rodico at times to pluck some errant lint or something but find it sometimes leaves a film if it hits the glass. I think that's finger oils built up on the Rodico. I'm not always as fastidious as I should be about wearing gloves. I use either food prep or nitrile gloves. Any would work just make sure they're powder free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

About to head to garage to make this Invicta logo disappear on new NH35a case so I pulled out an old Miyota case to see if it needed touch up for its future mod and compared profiles side by side.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Do any of you know the lume on Dagaz's 55 Fathoms dial? Sometimes he says, sometimes he doesn't. This one says a "thick superluminova blend". Does that mean 95% C1, 5% C3? It can sometimes be tough to match with hands, especially if buying from different stores.

On a related topic, who has recommendations for hands to go with the black/sliver 55 Fathoms dial? Any pictures of your mods with this dial would be appreciated, so I can see them in action.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Is anyone looking for the gold OB? Amazon has it for $58
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8929OB-Display-Japanese-Automatic/dp/B00J4JKPBC/


----------



## chubrock108 (Jan 13, 2018)

Sneak preview of mods for my wedding party. In hind sight, it probably wasn't the best idea to attempt to get eight done in a week on my second attempt at a mod. They are coming along ok, just had to forget about sleeping for a few days. Good news is, she hasn't called the wedding off yet 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

chubrock108 said:


> Sneak preview of mods for my wedding party. In hind sight, it probably wasn't the best idea to attempt to get eight done in a week on my second attempt at a mod. They are coming along ok, just had to forget about sleeping for a few days. Good news is, she hasn't called the wedding off yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a great wedding gift!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

swank said:


> Do any of you know the lume on Dagaz's 55 Fathoms dial? Sometimes he says, sometimes he doesn't. This one says a "thick superluminova blend". Does that mean 95% C1, 5% C3? It can sometimes be tough to match with hands, especially if buying from different stores.
> 
> On a related topic, who has recommendations for hands to go with the black/sliver 55 Fathoms dial? Any pictures of your mods with this dial would be appreciated, so I can see them in action.
> 
> View attachment 12867795


I used the original Seiko FFF hands with my mod.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice! Where are those from?

Any other examples?


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks! It is the Seiko SNZH55. The only mod is the dial change. Everything else is stock.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn randy, that looks amazing man!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Damn randy, that looks amazing man!


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Alpineboy said:


> I used the original Seiko FFF hands with my mod.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

That looks awesome, but I'm modding an 8926, anyone have hand ideas I can get that would pair well with the FiftyFiveFathoms dial? Pics help.

I wonder about these at Esslinger, but am I right in guessing the lume is too green?








I think a chunkier hand would work much better with the FFF dial, as the indicies are large. This seems to have a lighter lume, but perhaps to thin?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Dial and hands from yobokies


----------



## Silverthorne86 (Feb 26, 2014)

BSHT Milsub in action.

8926 de-branded and brushed 
Monster Mineral crystal with blue AR from eBay 
BSHT dial from the forum's last run
Hands and case back from r*ffles time
Nato from eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

This is long overdue but here is my latest mod of my beloved Invicta 8926OB with the Miyota movement. This started it's life with me as my first automatic, the watch I wore for my wedding (I didn't know any better at the time, but also why I'll never get rid of it), and has gone through several mods. This, by far, is my favorite, most cohesive and most permanent!

Mods I've done:

Removed the "Invicta" logo on the side (plan on doing the Invicta on the case back...undecided on the crown as of right now)
Replaced crystal with sapphire dome from Dagaz, meant for an skx031. Had previously removed the cyclops, but I wanted to go dome. It was 30mm, needed 30.2mm so I had to glue it in. If anyone knows how to get a thicker gasket, I'd love to hear your thoughts. For now, it's fine...wasn't planning on taking it in the water.
Replaced rotor with a decorated one found on eBay, made for the Miyota 8215.
Added a ceramic bezel insert. It's from Parnis cause I wasn't willing to spend $50 for something I wasn't sure was gonna fit. I ended up widening the bezel, cause you can't sand a ceramic bezel insert (I found out). So that is placed with dial dots and secured with epoxy. Rubber banded the crystal press to keep even pressure on it over night. Works great!
Replaced dial with one from Dagaz. Cut the dial feet and secured with dial dots. Had to remove plastic spacing ring, but I also removed all the calendar parts, so there's nothing for the dial to rub against.
Replaced hands with ones from Dagaz so that the lume would match (a problem I had previously). These were the hands used for his "Thunderbolt" meant for a Miyota 9015, but they diameters are the same for the 8215 (verified with their respective drawings).
Replaced the second hand with one found one eBay from raffles-time. I wanted all the shapes on the watch to be angular, thought it looked better than having a second hand with a round shape on it.
Refinished the entire case so it would look more cohesive, this included the polish on the crown side and the brushed finish on the tops of the lugs.
Lastly, because the watch was purchased in 2010, it was time to give the movement a bath. So I gave it a complete service (stripped down, pegged it clean, rebuilt using swiss oils). It's running better than it was before, gaining only about 5 seconds a day. It used to lose 8 seconds, didn't feel any regulation adjustments were necessary.

I'm pretty proud of this one. It was quite an adventure that took me almost two months to complete (I can only do a little bit at a time), I learned a lot in the process. 
Big thanks to everyone on this thread.....you all gave me the right info and confidence to believe I could this! Thank you all!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

mousekar75 said:


> This is long overdue but here is my latest mod of my beloved Invicta 8926OB with the Miyota movement. This started it's life with me as my first automatic, the watch I wore for my wedding (I didn't know any better at the time, but also why I'll never get rid of it), and has gone through several mods. This, by far, is my favorite, most cohesive and most permanent!
> 
> Mods I've done:
> 
> ...


I got married in a Timex expedition, so you got me beat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Uhhh.... I did it! It's done!

Brushed the whole case, brushed the bezel ring, replaced the insert... and removed the logo from the case side! I know this seems pretty minor to most of you but it's major for me.

Anyways, I'm really happy with it. Thanks to everyone who posted tutorials, gave advice, etc throughout this thread.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Silverthorne86 said:


> BSHT Milsub in action.
> 
> 8926 de-branded and brushed
> Monster Mineral crystal with blue AR from eBay
> ...


Is that just the standard submariner caseback? Did you engrave it yourself?

Edit: nevermind. I googled.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Uhhh.... I did it! It's done!
> 
> Brushed the whole case, brushed the bezel ring, replaced the insert... and removed the logo from the case side! I know this seems pretty minor to most of you but it's major for me.
> 
> Anyways, I'm really happy with it. Thanks to everyone who posted tutorials, gave advice, etc throughout this thread.


That is not minor at all, you did a big mod, with the case, bezel, dial, hands, everything. Very well done, too! Congrats!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

By the way, Fossil has some very nice bracelets. Their defender bracelet is a quick release with solid end links. It is on sale right now and is a real bargain, high quality for the price. Unfortunately it does not fit the 8926, at least without modification. Too bad, it is a very nice band. I am not sure what I am going to use it for, but I wanted to let y'all know.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Just finished this one.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

On the wrist.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Caleb515 (Oct 8, 2015)

Alright, weird question for you guys.

I am in the middle of my first mod (case is de-branded and brushed, cyclopes off, bezel insert replaced) and i have the hands and dial off. 

My issue is this: I'm using a Dagaz BB dial and the two posts on the back of the dial have snapped off (stupid mistake on my part). Is the dial still usable without the two posts on the back, or will i need a new dial?
I'm not sure if they are only for alignment purposes, if they are needed to keep the dial in place and if there is another way to adhere the dial. 

thanks!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

You can use dial dots to adhere the dial or some people even use double sided tape. Be careful where you put it, you don't want to impinge on the date wheel or any other moving parts.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

swank said:


> By the way, Fossil has some very nice bracelets. Their defender bracelet is a quick release with solid end links. It is on sale right now and is a real bargain, high quality for the price. Unfortunately it does not fit the 8926, at least without modification. Too bad, it is a very nice band. I am not sure what I am going to use it for, but I wanted to let y'all know.


The Parnis Glidelock bracelets are SEL, screwed links and machined clasp, for $33 on eBay and fit the 8926. Different versions are either PCL or all brushed.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/parnis-glidelock-bracelet-4635221.html


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

"O.K. I'm done with this one now"....(Famous last words, right?!)






"O.K. I lied, I'm NOT done... I might never be done...."


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I’m looking for a dial for an 8926 project...if anyone has one they want to part with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> I'm looking for a dial for an 8926 project...if anyone has one they want to part with?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you looking for specifically? I have a few dials laying around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

rbesass said:


> What are you looking for specifically? I have a few dials laying around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm open to a few different ideas. Something Sub like, BSH project perhaps. Need date. What do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ccmjd said:


> "O.K. I'm done with this one now"....(Famous last words, right?!)


Pretty much every car guy i know with a custom car has uttered these words, usually right before dropping 4 figures into the "finished" car


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> I'm open to a few different ideas. Something Sub like, BSH project perhaps. Need date. What do you have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll pm you with pics in a day or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

ccmjd said:


> View attachment 12888591


That looks great!


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

My 8926 mod with a recently added prototype smooth bezel from Dave Murphy.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> My 8926 mod with a recently added prototype smooth bezel from Dave Murphy.
> 
> View attachment 12892831
> 
> View attachment 12892835


What bracelet is that? What is the taper....to 18mm or 16mm?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Parsedout said:
> 
> 
> > My 8926 mod with a recently added prototype smooth bezel from Dave Murphy.
> ...


Parnis sub bracelet, tapers from 20 to 16.


----------



## Domen97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Hey guys, I was told to ask in this forum section / thread about invicta parts. So I damaged my Invicta 8926 Mako Pro Diver's crown (I guess), because the crown can't screw back on again... Any og you guys perhaps have a spare one? 

Thanks, Domen


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, any more details on the smooth bezel? Compatibility? Is it likely to be sold? Cost?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

swank said:


> Wow, any more details on the smooth bezel? Compatibility? Is it likely to be sold? Cost?


I believe he's still fine tuning the fit since there are a few different variations of the 8926 case. If you have instagram, he seems to keep that the most to date. @murphy_mfg or his website Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

That looks really nice. Tell him to put those into production. I'll definitely buy one of those!



Parsedout said:


> My 8926 mod with a recently added prototype smooth bezel from Dave Murphy.
> 
> View attachment 12892833


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

There are lots of great pics of his bezels on Instagram, thanks to Parsedout for the tip.

Dave Murphy has prototypes posted on his site:

Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.

Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.

I dropped him an email that said they looked good and I would be interested in buying if he made some.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parsedout said:


> My 8926 mod with a recently added prototype smooth bezel from Dave Murphy.
> 
> View attachment 12892831
> 
> ...


That's a winner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

I am all in on a smooth bezel!!! Maybe 2 or 3!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

diggerdanh said:


> There are lots of great pics of his bezels on Instagram, thanks to Parsedout for the tip.
> 
> Dave Murphy has prototypes posted on his site:
> 
> ...


I have been gone a while focusing on other interests but Dave emailed me so I came here to be sure this info was posted. PLEASE everyone buy some if he posts them for sale. We need more 8926 parts!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I’ll get one for sure. I feel like an amazing Field watch is right around the corner...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

The coin-edge one is also cool. I like that edge better than the OB's.

I wonder, how would one get the smooth bezel on/off the watch?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

swank said:


> The coin-edge one is also cool. I like that edge better than the OB's.


Agreed. I guess I'll be making a BB homage after all.

Guess I gotta learn to modify the crown guards now!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

View attachment 12899495

View attachment 12899501

View attachment 12899503

Pciked up this strap from strapco on amazon, as you can see the fit to the watxh is good, and it fits my 8.5" wrist, so it should work for just about everyone. They have a few different color combos StrapsCo Rubber Perforated Rally Watch Strap Band w/ Curved Ends, Black & Orange, 20mm https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071HY8FXZ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_JKJHAbCPPEWJW


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> The coin-edge one is also cool. I like that edge better than the OB's.
> 
> I wonder, how would one get the smooth bezel on/off the watch?


on is easy enough. off....probably just go ahead and use a few beers and a hammer. Actually, if you remove the crystal you might be able to get to the wire.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

so many ideas running through the grey matter using the smooth bezel! i do wish the coin edge bezel could have been made to use SKX bezels though. opens up a plethora of options.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> so many ideas running through the grey matter using the smooth bezel! i do wish the coin edge bezel could have been made to use SKX bezels though. opens up a plethora of options.


What bezel inserts does it use? Yes, it should use SKX or another size with more options. Can we get that feedback to Murphy before he starts further production? That could be a real advantage for his sales and our use if he changed insert size.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

swank said:


> What bezel inserts does it use? Yes, it should use SKX or another size with more options. Can we get that feedback to Murphy before he starts further production? That could be a real advantage for his sales and our use if he changed insert size.


I believe he said the 16610 inserts.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

That sounds good. I'll look out for your pm. I just need to have a date. So I'd consider most date options. I'd really like a BSH dial. Anyhoo...thanks for your consideration. You sir...are a gentleman. I tip my hat to you.



rbesass said:


> I'll on you with pics in a day or so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

swank said:


> What bezel inserts does it use? Yes, it should use SKX or another size with more options. Can we get that feedback to Murphy before he starts further production? That could be a real advantage for his sales and our use if he changed insert size.





Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I believe he said the 16610 inserts.


yes, it is 16610...or stock size. The only real aftermarket options that are any good are the ones William at Tiger Concpets makes. I emailed Murphy about the SKX possibility. We will see what he says.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Screen shots from Murphys IG about why he went with the 16610 inserts:


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I'd like to make my 8926 look like a Seiko Orange monster or a Doxa. Anybody done this with their watch?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I understand where Murphy is coming from and that is probably a good call. However the small variety of bezel inserts is one of the biggest limitations of the 8926 as a mod platform. I was hoping that this could help us break out of it. Sigh.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

swank said:


> I understand where Murphy is coming from and that is probably a good call. However the small variety of bezel inserts is one of the biggest limitations of the 8926 as a mod platform. I was hoping that this could help us break out of it. Sigh.


Yeah, a nice lined ceramic insert would be phenomenal. Alas.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Debranded #2 for me. This one I did all by hand without a dremel. I'm not sure why but I ended up with what looked like 4-5 spots that were pitted so instead of polishing I brushed the case and they are not even noticeable. I'm thinking a milsub for this one.










I've still got some work to do on the brushed look but I'm happy with it for now. Hopefully all said and done I'll have <$150 when complete.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berea24 (Feb 19, 2018)

This one it has a swiss made movement. I bought it 2 years a go from realwatches.com and so far i have no issues... Not far from a rolex 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

so dagaz webstore requires login/pw now? when did that start?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Curious if anyone has tried modding the Swiss movement models as pictured above?

It would be nice to have a smooth sweep. 

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

iuam said:


> so dagaz webstore requires login/pw now? when did that start?


Must be very recent. I was there just a couple of days ago and no log in was required but I see that it is now.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I think Dagaz shuts down the site during Chinese New Year.

As to modding the Invictas with Swiss movements, yes it's pretty easy. Raffles 29mm dials fit, and he offers a number of hand sets to fit ETA. Otto Frei has hands and dials, though the hands might need opening up to fit. Tiger Concept is another source of dials and hands.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

jzoo said:


> I think Dagaz shuts down the site during Chinese New Year.
> 
> As to modding the Invictas with Swiss movements, yes it's pretty easy. Raffles 29mm dials fit, and he offers a number of hand sets to fit ETA. Otto Frei has hands and dials, though the hands might need opening up to fit. Tiger Concept is another source of dials and hands.


Thank you for that info. I really appreciate it. I have the itch to try modding my first Invicta. I've done 3 Orient Makos and an Android. It would be nice to do something with a smooth sweep this time.

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

yeah, upon further investigation (past threads) it appears that when the store shuts down, for whatever reason, this issue comes up. as someone said in one of those threads, they gotta up their IT game


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

As it says in Dagaz's front page, the store is closed until Wednesday the 21st.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

not everyone goes through the front page (bookmarks). also it says "During the closure we will not be able to reply to electronic messages or mail, and all messages & requests will be addressed as soon after re-opening as possible" which is hilarious, because they have never once replied to any messages/questions that I've ever sent them


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astrum3d (Oct 14, 2017)

How about a 9094 mod?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

iuam said:


> not everyone goes through the front page (bookmarks). also it says "During the closure we will not be able to reply to electronic messages or mail, and all messages & requests will be addressed as soon after re-opening as possible" which is hilarious, because they have never once replied to any messages/questions that I've ever sent them


Well, in Jakes defense, he did say "as soon as possible". Maybe he hasn't gotten to your messages yet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


>


Is that the Dagaz sapphire monster crystal? I am currently torn between using it in an 8926OB or in an actual monster, and gen 2 black and orange monster. Does anyone have good pics of either with the thick domed Dagaz crystal that many of us bought on sale?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

swank said:


> Is that the Dagaz sapphire monster crystal? I am currently torn between using it in an 8926OB or in an actual monster, and gen 2 black and orange monster. Does anyone have good pics of either with the thick domed Dagaz crystal that many of us bought on sale?


I believe this is the bubble dome for the skx031/033. I tried to get on Dagaz to verify but couldn't.








Different case, same crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> I believe this is the bubble dome for the skx031/033. I tried to get on Dagaz to verify but couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

I got this crystal when they dropped to $24 but couldn't get it to fit tight enough it was too tall for the gasket to grip properly I think. 
Does yours fit snug? Any tips?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I got this crystal when they dropped to $24 but couldn't get it to fit tight enough it was too tall for the gasket to grip properly I think.
> Does yours fit snug? Any tips?
> ...


The first case I had it in I felt it went in to easily. I swapped it to the new case and pressed it in and couldn't press it back out very easily at all. So I am assuming it depends on the case/gasket.. both of mine measured for 30mm crystals, one just fit tighter than the other.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> The first case I had it in I felt it went in to easily. I swapped it to the new case and pressed it in and couldn't press it back out very easily at all. So I am assuming it depends on the case/gasket.. both of mine measured for 30mm crystals, one just fit tighter than the other.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, by the numbers it should have fit, just means I have to buy another case...oh well! Deffinitely a first world problem.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Yeah, by the numbers it should have fit, just means I have to buy another case...oh well! Deffinitely a first world problem.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Might try a new gasket? Cheaper than a new case. I found them for about $4 a piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

My Dagaz receipt says "Bubble-Domed Monster Sapphire SKX779 SKX781 and NEW MONSTER" Did I order the wrong one? It said 30mm. I haven't had time to mod lately.


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Might try a new gasket? Cheaper than a new case. I found them for about $4 a piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you find the gaskets? I had the same problem and ended up epoxying the crystal. Figured I could always push it out and try again if I had a thicker gasket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

swank said:


> My Dagaz receipt says "Bubble-Domed Monster Sapphire SKX779 SKX781 and NEW MONSTER" Did I order the wrong one? It said 30mm. I haven't had time to mod lately.


As long as it is 30mm it should fit but the height is different. I believe the skx031/033 is 4.9mm and the monster is 5.2mm thick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

The 8926 with the Yobokies Trinity dial was looking smooth in the sunlight today.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys (and gals? Are there any here indeed?)

Can you please recommend a source for a domed sapphire crystal in 29.5mm and AR?

Thank you!


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

thedius said:


> Guys (and gals? Are there any here indeed?)
> 
> Can you please recommend a source for a domed sapphire crystal in 29.5mm and AR?
> 
> Thank you!


Crystaltimes.net The CT 091 is 29.5 MM and you can get with blue AR.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Crystaltimes.net The CT 091 is 29.5 MM and you can get with blue AR.


Thanks man, just ordered one!


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

mousekar75 said:


> Where did you find the gaskets? I had the same problem and ended up epoxying the crystal. Figured I could always push it out and try again if I had a thicker gasket.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Esslinger they are the I gaskets or at least that's all I've ever used. Typical case takes this size but you should measure yours first. Also turns out they are $3.95 I could have sworn they were cheaper than that, oh well.

Watch Gaskets Plastic Hytrel "I" Gaskets for 1.50 mm Glass Crystal Refills.
(Internal / External: 30.0 / 30.8)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

are there any dial & handset sources out there other than dagaz and yobokies? looking for more alternatives/variety of styles


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

iuam said:


> are there any dial & handset sources out there other than dagaz and yobokies? looking for more alternatives/variety of styles


After the Chinese New Year William (Tiger Concepts) will be offering Seiko hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Double post


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

iuam said:


> are there any dial & handset sources out there other than dagaz and yobokies? looking for more alternatives/variety of styles


Any dial will do if it's the right diameter just grab some dial dots to attach it. Hands are available from some eBay sources and TC. But there is less wiggle room in that department.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Esslinger they are the I gaskets or at least that's all I've ever used. Typical case takes this size but you should measure yours first. Also turns out they are $3.95 I could have sworn they were cheaper than that, oh well.
> 
> Watch Gaskets Plastic Hytrel "I" Gaskets for 1.50 mm Glass Crystal Refills.
> (Internal / External: 30.0 / 30.8)
> ...


Awesome, thank you so much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Any dial will do if it's the right diameter just grab some dial dots to attach it. Hands are available from some eBay sources and TC. But there is less wiggle room in that department.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Slight amendment to the above- any NON DATE dial.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

iuam said:


> are there any dial & handset sources out there other than dagaz and yobokies? looking for more alternatives/variety of styles


There are some dials and hands on eBay. Some offer different looks. I recently got these

Esslinger has some hands, which many have used

Watchnian has some hands too


----------



## chubrock108 (Jan 13, 2018)

Yea, I got the same ones as above from One Second Closer on EBay. He has a few different styles that fit the Seiko movements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

rbesass said:


> After the Chinese New Year William (Tiger Concepts) will be offering Seiko hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


guess enough of usemodders have ordered from him. still waiting for a blue 12 hour bezel insert though.....


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Double post!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> I believe this is the bubble dome for the skx031/033. I tried to get on Dagaz to verify but couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.. which hands are those? Do they have close enough lume color to the dial?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great.. which hands are those? Do they have close enough lume color to the dial?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Stock Invicta hands with the wings clipped on the second hand. And the color is close but a little off and the brightness isn't quite what the dial is








Also, I charged the lume with a streamlight for the picture. It won't hold that bright.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

anyone use the dagaz AMA diver dial on anything? looks like it's out of stock now (at least in 3 o'clock), so it's been bought up. what hands would be a good match? thinkin MM or Dagger


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

iuam said:


> anyone use the dagaz AMA diver dial on anything? looks like it's out of stock now (at least in 3 o'clock), so it's been bought up. what hands would be a good match? thinkin MM or Dagger


I love that dial! I've been surprised that I don't see more of them here, but maybe availability has been an issue. It has good depth due to the starburst and the applied indicies make it look great. I got it right when it first came out. Since it doesn't have minute marks, I think a bezel insert with them helps. I think the Agent hands go very well with it.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

thanks for posting that pic... thinking of throwing it on an OB version (with chunkier hands)


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Mice (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello ! I have one big problem. I've destroyed my bezel from the 8926OB watch trying to install a ceramic bezel. I get in contact with a local watch dealer, sent mail to Invicta, and the cost of a complete bezel (bezel, insert and wires) cost rojnd about 80 dollars. It very expensive and I wonder if I can get from a 8932 quartz, it more cheaper to buy a new watch. Or there is an alternative? Thanks


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Mice said:


> Hello ! I have one big problem. I've destroyed my bezel from the 8926OB watch trying to install a ceramic bezel. I get in contact with a local watch dealer, sent mail to Invicta, and the cost of a complete bezel (bezel, insert and wires) cost rojnd about 80 dollars. It very expensive and I wonder if I can get from a 8932 quartz, it more cheaper to buy a new watch. Or there is an alternative? Thanks


I might be able to help you out. I have everything you need sitting here spare.

PM me and I'll send you what I have for free if you cover my postage cost.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Mice said:


> ... I wonder if I can get from a 8932 quartz...


no, 8932 is a smaller watch


----------



## Mice (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks. So, what I have for now:
- dial Yobokies sub
- mercedes hands Yobokies
- raffle solid caseback
- erslinger sapphire flat
- parnis P210 oyster bracelet ( PS: fits like a glove )

All I need now is a new bezel(with the springs) and then, trying to put a ceramic bezel in the insert. But this search for a new bezel gives pe headaches


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ccmjd said:


> View attachment 12925165
> View attachment 12925167


OOOOOOOH MY GODDDDDD YAAASSSSSS!


----------



## SteveTomatoes (Feb 25, 2011)

So, in a bit of a deviation, the Invicta 24753....
With the exception of the box, the Mickey and the "Limited" numbering it's an 8926OB...

Keep it or flip it?









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Stock Invicta hands with the wings clipped on the second hand. And the color is close but a little off and the brightness isn't quite what the dial is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... I didn't think of the stock ones though...I will give it a try.
Great shots btw

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

ccmjd said:


> View attachment 12925165
> View attachment 12925167


Looks great! Where did you get the clean bezel?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

biggymo6 said:


> Looks great! Where did you get the clean bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


See post #7477 in this thread and the few subsequent posts for more info.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

biggymo6 said:


> Looks great! Where did you get the clean bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It's a prototype from Dave Murphy, he's still fine-tuning, so not on general release yet....but soon, hopefully


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

ccmjd said:


> It's a prototype from Dave Murphy, he's still fine-tuning, so not on general release yet....but soon, hopefully


Ahhh...I thought it might be, but I was also hoping that a new source opened up so that I could get my hands on it sooner! Can't wait to purchase one when Dave is ready!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

biggymo6 said:


> Ahhh...I thought it might be, but I was also hoping that a new source opened up so that I could get my hands on it sooner! Can't wait to purchase one when Dave is ready!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


i gotta feeling Daves gonna get slammed with orders..... hope he makes a bunch then releases them.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Finished up a new one today, better pics when we finally get some sun.

Gilt gloss 3,6,9 dial, gilt hands, gilt insert, Plexi crystal, drilled lugs, debranded/crown, stainless case back, thinned lugs, and pointed crown guards.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

The blue version is under $70 right now on Amazon.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

For those who mod their watch hands or anything else really. I've used this lume paste on a few sets of hands. I was surprised how awesome it works. It's just as bright as the lume on my Seiko Monster and easily lasts through the night like my Monster and Mako USA. The hands can easily be seen when I wake up before daylight.

it's available in different colors. I've used the blue with great success. Nice white hue in the day and a booming blue glow at night.




























https://www.ebay.com/i/301227054050

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

guspech750 said:


> For those who mod their watch hands or anything else really. I've used this lume paste on a few sets of hands. I was surprised how awesome it works. It's just as bright as the lume on my Seiko Monster and easily lasts through the night like my Monster and Mako USA. The hands can easily be seen when I wake up before daylight.
> 
> it's available in different colors. I've used the blue with great success. Nice white hue in the day and a booming blue glow at night.
> 
> ...


Happen to have a "how to" for doing this successfully? I've had the powder for a couple months but am too chicken to try it out on the hands I want to do...

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I have yet to bring myself to mod it other than the new Wrist Candy NATO strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

What did I let you scoundrels talk me into?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Jabrnet said:


> Happen to have a "how to" for doing this successfully? I've had the powder for a couple months but am too chicken to try it out on the hands I want to do...
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Funny you ask. I wasn't too sure myself. I read the directions on the package for mixing and just kind of winged it a little too. No need to mix a lot. But better to mix more than enough for two hands so they both have the same mixture.

As for removing the old lume. I used my mini torch. With quick passes over the hands. The old lume easily flaked off. Be careful though. You can easily distort the hands. I did that on a junk hand I had lying around.

I also took it a step further. I wanted to try a natural coloring of the metal watch hands with heat. So with quick passes with the mini torch while not overheating the hands. The end result looked pretty cool I thought. I got a nice multi color scheme going. I eventually painted the hands black since that was my original intent. But I thought I'd experiment a little first.

Orient Mako hands for my modded Mako.










Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

guspech750 said:


> Funny you ask. I wasn't too sure myself. I read the directions on the package for mixing and just kind of winged it a little too. No need to mix a lot. But better to mix more than enough for two hands so they both have the same mixture.
> 
> As for removing the old lume. I used my mini torch. With quick passes over the hands. The old lume easily flaked off. Be careful though. You can easily distort the hands. I did that on a junk hand I had lying around.
> 
> ...


See I was just going to try and paint over the old lume! Good to know!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> What did I let you scoundrels talk me into?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck. Just remember not to take the edge where it meets the insert down. Can't wait to see your project!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

That looks perfect as-is.



kurt1962 said:


> I have yet to bring myself to mod it other than the new Wrist Candy NATO strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

guspech750 said:


> For those who mod their watch hands or anything else really. I've used this lume paste on a few sets of hands. I was surprised how awesome it works. It's just as bright as the lume on my Seiko Monster and easily lasts through the night like my Monster and Mako USA. The hands can easily be seen when I wake up before daylight.
> 
> it's available in different colors. I've used the blue with great success. Nice white hue in the day and a booming blue glow at night.
> 
> ...


Wanna try doing this with a dial. Got a few incicta dials, think im gonna pull the trigger and see if i can do it


----------



## CruellaDeville (Sep 19, 2017)

How's the Parnis P210 bracelet? They are for sale for 32 on ebay and I'm debating if I should get it. Any unfinished or sharp edges or areas where the polish is coming off?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks to all here for tips and tutorials and enabling. Here's the watch I've been wearing to work for about 13 months, a quartz 9307. It's what lead me to this thread and a growing collection of mods.

Initial mod was just scratching the 'INVICTA' off the dial. I bought a flat sapphire but never got around to putting it in.

So recently I decided to try my hand at debranding and crown guard removal as practice for my B.B. Green project. I got a bit lazy with parts of it because I just wanted to get it back on my wrist for work.

Stage 2:
-Wings clipped
-flat sapphire installed (I wish I'd have ordered a thinner one, because this doesn't have the same bevel as the OEM, so there's a bit of a step, which I don't like.)
-debranded case
-removed crown guards
-brushed bracelet 
-put a coin edge on bezel (30lpi, although I started out getting 60lpi with some user error :/. Rbesass wisely recommended starting with 50lpi, but I foolishly took it as a challenge and did 30. I had issues because I didn't have my drum set up properly and it was spinning a little lopsided.)

Next stage:
-Raffles gilt dial
-Ofrei Mercedes hands
-maybe a relume? (Maybe this will be my experiment watch).


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

CruellaDeville said:


> How's the Parnis P210 bracelet? They are for sale for 32 on ebay and I'm debating if I should get it. Any unfinished or sharp edges or areas where the polish is coming off?


They are pretty dang good for the price, solid endlinks, pretty good screws, nice tight well fitting clasp, good brushing. Best bracelet for price I think. I did instantly break a pin on part of the clasp on one that arrived last week. But cheap fix.

And... I think it was mostly my fault in the first place.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Might try a new gasket? Cheaper than a new case. I found them for about $4 a piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep gasket was the issue, I had a 1.25mm in there from another crystal the taller one worked though this crystal fits a little too high at least it's in there tight.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pourmeone2 (Sep 6, 2017)

.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

TheWraith said:


> Finished up a new one today, better pics when we finally get some sun.
> 
> Gilt gloss 3,6,9 dial, gilt hands, gilt insert, Plexi crystal, drilled lugs, debranded/crown, stainless case back, thinned lugs, and pointed crown guards.


I know the rehaut is a part of the case and not removable, but it appears to be a tad taller than other Sub divers....is that something that can be modified to appear less tall or actually be less tall?

Always wondered that.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> I know the rehaut is a part of the case and not removable, but it appears to be a tad taller than other Sub divers....is that something that can be modified to appear less tall or actually be less tall?
> 
> Always wondered that.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


With a lathe yes it, if you took the depth out from the top side you could use a thicker crystal. Mine is exaggerated as I used the tension ring for the plexi.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

\

Not technically an 8926 I guess, but the black pvd version of it (that originally had the mickey mouse dial). I couldn't buff out the Invicta etching on the side of the pvd case like I do on the 8926 stainless steel versions, but it doesn't show up as much on the black anyway. Chose to actually keep the Invicta hands on it. Am considering putting on a ceramic black with white numbers bezel insert. And sorry, I still don't know how to rotate photos when posting on here.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Tried taking photo sideways this time to see how it would load. Also don't know why photos load on here so large. Sorry that is not intentional either.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

ccmjd said:


> View attachment 12959863
> View attachment 12959867
> View attachment 12959869
> View attachment 12959871
> View attachment 12959873


Wow Nice! Did you or LT do that coin edge?!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Wow Nice! Did you or LT do that coin edge?!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


i believe that is a murphy bezel prototype


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> i believe that is a murphy bezel prototype


Correct. That is a prototype IN 4050, from Murphy Manufacturing. Still in the development stage. hopefully in production soon. I reckon Dave will be swamped with orders when it is.

The hands and dial are from ajuicet. The bezel from wholesaleoutlet1990, both on eBay.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

That looks terrific!

Since many have said that the 8926, 8926OB and even revisions thereof do not have compatible bezels, how is Murphy going to make bezels for them or how are we to know which will fit our watches?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

swank said:


> That looks terrific!
> 
> Since many have said that the 8926, 8926OB and even revisions thereof do not have compatible bezels, how is Murphy going to make bezels for them or how are we to know which will fit our watches?


He's working on that problem. He's taken measurements from numerous samples, to try to come up with numbers that will work across the board. It's still a work in progress at this point, but I think (hope!) we'll be seeing the finished article fairly soon. Quality guy, quality work.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

ccmjd said:


> View attachment 12959863
> View attachment 12959867
> View attachment 12959869
> View attachment 12959871
> View attachment 12959873


That is a great looking mod. I am trying to get out of the "modding" game, but if Murphy comes out with a bezel for the 8926 I will probably have to do another one!


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

And again, technically not an 8926, but here is mod on the scalloped bezel version (I forget the #).


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice hands and bezel insert! Where did you get them?


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks. It's hard to keep track where the parts came from, but I am pretty sure the hands are stock Seiko's out of an SNZH, and the bezel insert is actually an aftermarket one originally fitting an SKX, but I drimmel'ed a bit on the outer edge to make it fit. It's not perfect, but.....Bezel insert was purchased on ebay. If you want to know specifically where I got it let me know and I will look back at my purchase history and try to find out.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, I have a FFF dial too and just trying to figure out which hands to match up with it. Those look great, but if they are OEM, they don't seem to be available from the normal sources.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Haven't modded for a while, but just sold my Armida A9 and needed a replacement so...


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Time to throw my hat into the ring. This is my first ever attempt at modding so be gentle 









-Yobokies dial / hands
-Tiger Concepts bezel insert
-Removed Invicta logo from side of case
-Brushed original bracelet (Parnis P210 is on its way).

This has been a fun little journey that I'll definitely be doing again. I plan on ordering a Esslinger domed mineral crystal for it soon and already have an identical dial on the way because I scratched the current one removing the dial feet (whoops!).


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks great, welcome to the club!!

Why remove the dial feet?


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Unfortunately for this particular dial Yobokies only has the 4:00 dial feet so they don't fit, consequently I had to cut the feet and use dial dots.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm having the damndest time trying to press out the original crystals on an 8926 and 8926ob/c, respectively, using a crystal press. I did a quick search through this thread and didn't locate others posting similar troubles (although it's likely I'm overlooking relevant posts).

Does anyone have advice about how to press the original crystal out? I can't seem to get them out no matter how much force I apply with a typical crystal press.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> I'm having the damndest time trying to press out the original crystals on an 8926 and 8926ob/c, respectively, using a crystal press. I did a quick search through this thread and didn't locate others posting similar troubles (although it's likely I'm overlooking relevant posts).
> 
> Does anyone have advice about how to press the original crystal out? I can't seem to get them out no matter how much force I apply with a typical crystal press.


You really ought not to be having that much trouble, I saw your post and just did this with one hand, with no trouble at all. Just make sure that the lower die is not impeding the crystal itself otherwise it won't budge!


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> I'm having the damndest time trying to press out the original crystals on an 8926 and 8926ob/c, respectively, using a crystal press. I did a quick search through this thread and didn't locate others posting similar troubles (although it's likely I'm overlooking relevant p
> Does anyone have advice about how to press the original crystal out? I can't seem to get them out no matter how much force I apply with a typical crystal press.


You could use the low tech approach. Support the case in an open vice (padded jaws of course) and tap it out with the handle of a screw driver wrapped in a cloth to protect the crystal if you plan on using it again. Couple of taps on the screw driver blade with a hammer should pop it right out, at least that has been my experience.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ccmjd said:


> You really ought not to be having that much trouble, I saw your post and just did this with one hand, with no trouble at all. Just make sure that the lower die is not impeding the crystal itself otherwise it won't budge!





flamingrabbit said:


> You could use the low tech approach. Support the case in an open vice (padded jaws of course) and tap it out with the handle of a screw driver wrapped in a cloth to protect the crystal if you plan on using it again. Couple of taps on the screw driver blade with a hammer should pop it right out, at least that has been my experience.


ccmjd, based on your pictures, the likely problem appears obvious: I must need to pry the bezel off first. Come to think of it, I guess I've only ever removed crystals on fixed bezel watches. I'll give it a go and report back.

Thanks to you both for the advice.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> ccmjd, based on your pictures, the likely problem appears obvious: I must need to pry the bezel off first. Come to think of it, I guess I've only ever removed crystals on fixed bezel watches. I'll give it a go and report back.
> 
> Thanks to you both for the advice.


It's not supposed to be necessary to pull the insert or bezel before removing a crystal on the 8926s.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I've always removed the crystal before the bezel. I remove the back, movement, crystal, then gently remove the bezel insert, fish out the retaining wire, then remove the bezel. I think that is the method I learned here in this thread.

If the crystal isn't coming out, I would suspect that the lower die is impeding the crystal, as ccmjd suggested. Maybe also try a slightly smaller top die to make sure it isn't hitting the edge of the case.

Good luck!


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

In fact I have found it is better to _leave the bezel on_ when removing the crystal, this gives the case the necessary clearance against the bottom die for the crystal to be pressed out. If you are having to use any kind of strenuous force at all you can be certain that you are squeezing the crystal against two immovable surfaces, not pushing it. It doesn't take much to pop it out.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> ccmjd, based on your pictures, the likely problem appears obvious: I must need to pry the bezel off first. Come to think of it, I guess I've only ever removed crystals on fixed bezel watches. I'll give it a go and report back.
> 
> Thanks to you both for the advice.


Actually, as others have said, it isn't essential to remove the bezel, or the bezel insert, in order to remove the crystal. 
The case I used in the photos just happened to be handy, and already _sans_ insert.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Can any of you fellow 8926 modders help me? I damaged my exhibition case back for my Miyota powered 8926. I tried a spare I had...but it was from an NH35 8926 and didn’t fit. (I guess they changed the case). 

Does anyone have a spare exhibition case back from a Miyota 8926? 

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Can any of you fellow 8926 modders help me? I damaged my exhibition case back for my Miyota powered 8926. I tried a spare I had...but it was from an NH35 8926 and didn't fit. (I guess they changed the case).
> 
> Does anyone have a spare exhibition case back from a Miyota 8926?
> 
> ...


I have one. But what did you do to your original?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

rbesass said:


> I have one. But what did you do to your original?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm super clumsy. (Not sure I should be working on watches but I enjoy it!) I cross threaded it when replacing and damaged the case and caseback threads. I had a spare case but not a caseback for the Miyota powered 8926. Could you hook a brotha up? Cheers. Much appreciated.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> I'm super clumsy. (Not sure I should be working on watches but I enjoy it!) I cross threaded it when replacing and damaged the case and caseback threads. I had a spare case but not a caseback for the Miyota powered 8926. Could you hook a brotha up? Cheers. Much appreciated.


I got you covered. I'll be able to ship in a few days when it's my weekend again. PM me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

rbesass said:


> I got you covered. I'll be able to ship in a few days when it's my weekend again. PM me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sir....are the reason why it's so delightful being on these forums....you are a model forum member and your benevolence is appreciated to no end! Always a pleasure interacting with you. Pm sent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chubrock108 (Jan 13, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> ccmjd, based on your pictures, the likely problem appears obvious: I must need to pry the bezel off first. Come to think of it, I guess I've only ever removed crystals on fixed bezel watches. I'll give it a go and report back.
> 
> Thanks to you both for the advice.


I had the same issue the first time I tried to remove the crystal. It turned out the die I was using was just slightly over sized and was catching on the inside lip where the dial seats. Of course I thought it was resting against the crystal and had no idea how much pressure it should take... I ended up crushing the bezel insert pretty bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

One more.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

texas aggies said:


> One more.


That is gorgeous! Where did you get that bezel insert?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for the assistance. I pressed the crystals out today without issue. Clearly I must have been catching a lip of the lower die. Although I'm at a loss for for why my repositioning efforts the other day didn't solve the issue, whereas today I didn't encounter any problem whatsoever. As others have remarked, and for future reference, the crystals indeed pop out very easily.

So next issue: I used rubbing alcohol, some q-tips, and some elbow grease to debrand the rotor on one of the movements. FYI, it took about 15 minutes of rubbing on my first attempt to get all of the black lettering and yellow paint off. But it seems that Invicta is now using a new paint or sticker that isn't susceptible to this process: I rubbed it with alcohol for about 5 minutes to no avail.

I have a non-branded rotor on a donor NH35A movement that I want to swap in. Does anyone know how to remove the rotor on the NH35A? I assume the piece in the middle of the rotor can be unscrewed to release the rotor, but I wasn't able to easily unscrew it when I tried quickly with precision screw drivers, so I'm hoping to confirm first. I've seen pictures of a breakdown sequence of the movement before but can't seem to find that thread, Youtube video, or wherever it was that I saw it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> So next issue: I used rubbing alcohol, some q-tips, and some elbow grease to debrand the rotor on one of the movements. FYI, it took about 15 minutes of rubbing on my first attempt to get all of the black lettering and yellow paint off. But it seems that Invicta is now using a new paint or sticker that isn't susceptible to this process: I rubbed it with alcohol for about 5 minutes to no avail.


IPA (rubbing alcohol) is quite limited in which adhesives it attacks.

Acetone will take off many types of paint/adhesive. (fingernail polish remover is mostly acetone)

_Goof-Off_ sometimes works where other paint-removers don't.

Dichloromethane (DCM, or _methylene chloride_) is about the only easy way to remove an epoxy based paint/ink.
You can find it in a thickened form in paint-strippers or "Aircraft Remover".
The thin pure form is more difficult to find, unless you go to the hardware store and buy some _Weld-On IPS 4 Acrylic Cement_.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the assistance. I pressed the crystals out today without issue. Clearly I must have been catching a lip of the lower die. Although I'm at a loss for for why my repositioning efforts the other day didn't solve the issue, whereas today I didn't encounter any problem whatsoever. As others have remarked, and for future reference, the crystals indeed pop out very easily.
> 
> So next issue: I used rubbing alcohol, some q-tips, and some elbow grease to debrand the rotor on one of the movements. FYI, it took about 15 minutes of rubbing on my first attempt to get all of the black lettering and yellow paint off. But it seems that Invicta is now using a new paint or sticker that isn't susceptible to this process: I rubbed it with alcohol for about 5 minutes to no avail.
> 
> ...


Unscrew that screw holding the rotor on. Then drop that rotor into a container containing acetone. Let it soak for anywhere between 5 minutes an an hour. You will know when it's time to remove it when the sticker (yes it's a sticker) when it is bubbled and curling. 
Be sure to lube the rotor bearings when you reinstall that rotor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

cayabo said:


> IPA (rubbing alcohol) is quite limited in which adhesives it attacks.





cayabo said:


> Acetone will take off many types of paint/adhesive. (fingernail polish remover is mostly acetone)
> 
> _Goof-Off_ sometimes works where other paint-removers don't.
> 
> ...






rbesass said:


> Unscrew that screw holding the rotor on. Then drop that rotor into a container containing acetone. Let it soak for anywhere between 5 minutes an an hour. You will know when it's time to remove it when the sticker (yes it's a sticker) when it is bubbled and curling.





rbesass said:


> Be sure to lube the rotor bearings when you reinstall that rotor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Great, thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm looking for a modder to do a 55 fathoms mod on my 8926 and install a sapphire crystal. If you like to do this kind of work PM me. I don't have any of the proper tools atm so it's best I don't do it.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks. I got the bezel insert on ebay from wholesaleoutlet990. Its one of the retailers that almost always pops up when searching for bezel inserts on ebay. I think it was about $12. Let me know if you need more specs.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

For any of you non-experienced guys (or any of you like me who lack common sense), the 40mm "Character" series with the NH35A... I can confirm, the dial is _definitely_ larger than 28.5mm. Ah well.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Got my dial from Ken and hands from Ofrei in this quartz sub. I had to file down the tip of the hour hand because the triangle index is so long. Now I just need to go back and brush the crown, because I forgot that bit when I did the case work.


----------



## ThatotherGuy (May 5, 2016)

Wow, there’s some really impressive work here!

Are there any modders for hire? I have an 8926 I’d like to have modded. I know what I want but don’t know how to do it. Any suggestions or info would be appreciated!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomDaniel (Apr 21, 2017)

ThatotherGuy said:


> Wow, there's some really impressive work here!
> 
> Are there any modders for hire? I have an 8926 I'd like to have modded. I know what I want but don't know how to do it. Any suggestions or info would be appreciated!


look up on youtube "invicta 8926 mod" there is one person with a 3 video tutorial and another 10 part tutorial.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ThatotherGuy said:


> Wow, there's some really impressive work here!
> 
> Are there any modders for hire? I have an 8926 I'd like to have modded. I know what I want but don't know how to do it. Any suggestions or info would be appreciated!


rbesass, lifetrekker, and a few others would be happy to help and from what I've seen to amazing work.


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow! What a thread. I've just spent the last three days going through this. Some pretty sharp ideas out there! I re-purposed the movement from this 8926 and have another one on the way so I can mod the watch properly. So I'm just practicing on this case for now. I managed to scratch the crystal while getting the adhesive residue off from the cyclops, but I found a US seller on ebay I could get crystals from for a couple bucks, so I have two of them on the way just so I can pop it right into the new one as well. I'm working on the bracelet for this one right now, but the case is all done. I think on the new one I'll paint the caseback before I brush it so the words will stand out a little more. Otherwise I enjoyed grinding and brushing this case. I like my Invicta with a little less Invicta as well, like most of you.  I figure after I get the bracelet done I'll just put the case and bracelet out there on the bay for someone who doesn't want to take the time to grind everything out but has a movement they just want to throw in it. I didn't realize how much fun it would be to do this to this watch!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Still waiting on milsub hands to finish this guy


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Does it count if the only thing left is the movement? This mongrel started as an 8926OB, then got dagaz hands and dial, and more recently a new case with ar sapphire and a new bracelet. Sports a caseback from a Seiko 5 until a solid back from Raffles arrives.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

iuam said:


> Does it count if the only thing left is the movement? This mongrel started as an 8926OB, then got dagaz hands and dial, and more recently a new case with ar sapphire and a new bracelet. Sports a caseback from a Seiko 5 until a solid back from Raffles arrives.
> View attachment 12998375


Nice! You mentioned new case, may I ask what case?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

iuam said:


> ...more recently a new case with ar sapphire and a new bracelet.


I also would love to know what case that is! 
SNX? SNKM?


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Alpineboy said:


> Nice! You mentioned new case, may I ask what case?





RotorRonin said:


> I also would love to know what case that is!
> SNX? SNKM?


the case, crown/stem, crystal, and bracelet are all from AJuiceT. he sells on ebay and his own website


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

iuam said:


> the case, crown/stem, crystal, and bracelet are all from AJuiceT. he sells on ebay and his own website


Thanks!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

iuam said:


> Does it count if the only thing left is the movement? This mongrel started as an 8926OB, then got dagaz hands and dial, and more recently a new case with ar sapphire and a new bracelet. Sports a caseback from a Seiko 5 until a solid back from Raffles arrives.
> View attachment 12998375


Did he send it with the crystal installed? Any chance you could post a few more shots?


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

I am wearing this Invicta today as I am going to the Cascais beach for my daily "Paddle Surf". Since I am not deep diving this Invicta is perfect. I don't care for the inscription on the dial that says "Fifty Five Fathoms". I wanted a blue dial matching with those cheap inserts available on the bay.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Did he send it with the crystal installed? Any chance you could post a few more shots?


that is an option, sure. here is one more (bad phone pic)... bracelet has not been sized, still has plastic (not sure I am keeping the watch). case measures approx 39 x 45mm


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

iuam said:


> that is an option, sure. here is one more (bad phone pic)... bracelet has not been sized, still has plastic (not sure I am keeping the watch). case measures approx 39 x 45mm
> 
> View attachment 13007319


Thanks. A few more questions:
Does the stem that comes with the case fit without modification?
How did you pick the case back? Will the raffles that fit the 8926 case work?
How's the fit and finish compared to an 8926 or a Seiko 5?
Thanks for answering all my questions!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Finally got time to finish this.




























Debranded, deguarded, and brushed case and bezel (even in the grooves), Dagaz dial and hands (had to clip feet because it was crooked by half a minute), Crystal Times double dome sapphire, r4ff135 insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

laff79 said:


> Still waiting on milsub hands to finish this guy


What bracelet is that?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Sure looks like the Parnis I'm wearing today.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

anyone else thought about getting the swiss version to make a GMT, just to screw with the Rolex fanboys? or am i the only child here?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> anyone else thought about getting the swiss version to make a GMT, just to screw with the Rolex fanboys? or am i the only child here?


It's been done a few times with Miyota powered 8926s and the DG GMT movement. I think the ETA GMT is thinner than the 8924, and the Hangzhou GMT is definitely thicker than the 8924.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> anyone else thought about getting the swiss version to make a GMT, just to screw with the Rolex fanboys? or am i the only child here?


The 9937 uses an ETA2824 or SW200. It is a pretty thin movement. The Miyota powered 8926 is your best bet. I made a gmt using a DG movement. You could use a 2836 gmt clone in that case. The case for the Swiss movement would not work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

laff79 said:


> Still waiting on milsub hands to finish this guy


Could you share where you got the bezel insert from? Been looking for it for a while!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

aluo said:


> Could you share where you got the bezel insert from? Been looking for it for a while!


I have the same one. Got it on eBay.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

Dec1968 said:


> I have the same one. Got it on eBay.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Could you share the seller's name? And was it a direct fit? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

aluo said:


> Could you share the seller's name? And was it a direct fit? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


If I can find it I'll post it. It's been well over one year.....

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a BSH dial with date window they're willing to part with?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

aluo said:


> Could you share where you got the bezel insert from? Been looking for it for a while!


That insert is available from tiger concepts


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

So im gonna be getting one of daves smooth bezels, and im debating between these 2 dials for the watch
















Also, mercedes hands, batons, plonguer, or field spec hand set for it? TIA


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> So im gonna be getting one of daves smooth bezels, and im debating between these 2 dials for the watch
> View attachment 13017081
> 
> 
> ...


Smooth bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Smooth bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










From murphys bezel


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm still debating hands for the black FFF dial too. I am thinking a chunkier hand would do well, given the chunky indicies and numbers. I do love plongeur hands, but I have a mod with them already. Do you?


----------



## tototacoro (Jan 31, 2018)

If i wanted to put a domed crystal in, do i just go worth a 30.5x3? Do i need to get anything else? Gasket?


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

For someone who's not the handiest person in the world, what's the best way to apply a brushed/matte finish? I've used a green scotch-brite pad and a sanding block a little, which has helped to knock down a lot of the polish in a very short period of time, but I'm wondering if there's more I can do. I want to get rid as much of the shine and polish from the whole watch, from the band to the case to the bezel. Bonus points if there's even a way to darken it a bit.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

bms259 said:


> For someone who's not the handiest person in the world, what's the best way to apply a brushed/matte finish? I've used a green scotch-brite pad and a sanding block a little, which has helped to knock down a lot of the polish in a very short period of time, but I'm wondering if there's more I can do. I want to get rid as much of the shine and polish from the whole watch, from the band to the case to the bezel. Bonus points if there's even a way to darken it a bit.


I think most of us use a green scotch brite, at least I do. To really knock all the shine off, it is best to take the case apart. Have fun!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey guys. I managed to mangle the hands and dial on a new mod. Bent the hour hand trying to move it, so I got the hand puller out. The puller broke, mangling the hour hand. Then I scratched the dial trying to use my pliers. Gah. 

Anyone here willing to remove the ring from an hour hand then install a new handset? I have a bunch of spare parts you can have as payment!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

aluo said:


> Could you share where you got the bezel insert from? Been looking for it for a while!


Looks like the one from William at Tiger Concepts. I used the same one for my milsub.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

swank said:


> I'm still debating hands for the black FFF dial too. I am thinking a chunkier hand would do well, given the chunky indicies and numbers. I do love plongeur hands, but I have a mod with them already. Do you?


Yeah


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey guys. I managed to mangle the hands and dial on a new mod. Bent the hour hand trying to move it, so I got the hand puller out. The puller broke, mangling the hour hand. Then I scratched the dial trying to use my pliers. Gah.
> 
> Anyone here willing to remove the ring from an hour hand then install a new handset? I have a bunch of spare parts you can have as payment!


Pm sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

I’ve been thinking that I would like to swap out the dial and hands on my new 8926. I’ve watched several videos on how to do it, but I think it might be beyond my means skill wise and tool wise, at least at this stage in my life. I’m wondering if there are folks who mod these watches for others, for a reasonable price?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

bms259 said:


> I've been thinking that I would like to swap out the dial and hands on my new 8926. I've watched several videos on how to do it, but I think it might be beyond my means skill wise and tool wise, at least at this stage in my life. I'm wondering if there are folks who mod these watches for others, for a reasonable price?


Pm sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I just finished this one for a friend.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> What bracelet is that?
> 
> Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


It's a Chinese eBay oyster with sub clasp. Fit and finish is pretty amazing. Forget the seller.

The milsub insert is eBay as well from a guy in Texas I believe.


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

Have a look at this.....Metal Finishing & Preperation - Metal Patina Products - For Stainless Steel - Caswell

I believe Caswell inc is the parent company in the States so should be available worldwide

I haven't tried the product (i'm just investigating hot bluing ) but should i turn to caswells for a cold blue solution i'll be ordering some myself to try out on my 'beast' of an 8926


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey everyone! I've been searching for my first intro dive watch (that will be a "desk diver"). I have an Invicta 8926ob, and I tried a Seiko SKX007 and Orient Ray II. The Invicta was my favorite, but there are a few things about it that i don't like. Thankfully, it can be modded, with 767+ pages of evidence here! I'm just looking for some advice on what to do.

I want to keep it really simple, and I don't want anything too flashy. I've already brushed everything I could, which helped out a lot to give me a more muted look.

The things I like the least are the hands and the dial design. I definitely want to change those I want something simple and clear, but still keeping in line with the overall design. I also don't like how similar in design the watch is to the Submariner. I really like the overall aesthetic of the watch, but I don't want someone to think I'm wearing a Rolex.

So do you guys have any suggestions on the mods I should have made to keep it subtle, make it look a little less like a Rolex, and that's clear and functional?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

bms259 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been searching for my first intro dive watch (that will be a "desk diver"). I have an Invicta 8926ob, and I tried a Seiko SKX007 and Orient Ray II. The Invicta was my favorite, but there are a few things about it that i don't like. Thankfully, it can be modded, with 767+ pages of evidence here! I'm just looking for some advice on what to do.
> 
> I want to keep it really simple, and I don't want anything too flashy. I've already brushed everything I could, which helped out a lot to give me a more muted look.
> 
> ...


Find something in this thread you like and start there. Plenty of guys in here to assist with sources for parts.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Peruse the hands and dial options at Dagaz and Yobokies, I am sure you'll find something you like and suits your style.


----------



## josegallegos (Mar 28, 2018)

rbesass said:


> I just finished this one for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that coin edge bezel from?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

josegallegos said:


> Where did you get that coin edge bezel from?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I made it from the original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Tudor homage made with Dagaz hands and dial. When I first got the watch, I immediately threw it on a NATO, but last week I decided to put it back on its bracelet. I have to say, I've been enjoying it, though I don't enjoy the Invicta logo on the bracelet, nor on the side of the case. I'll probably be ordering a snowflake homage from Tiger Concept soon.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

rbesass said:


> I made it from the original.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mad skills


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm working on plans for my mod...I have a few questions. I'll be having the Invicta removed from the side, and replacing the hands and dial. I've already tried to brush everything.

(1) Should I replace the crystal with a flat sapphire crystal? If I don't do that, I will at least remove the cyclops. Trying to determine if it's worth it. I have only had one other watch that's sapphire.

(2) I've read somewhere in this thread about a potential case back that makes the watch sit a little thinner. Are those available?

(3) Is there an upgraded bracelet that's generally recommended? After brushing the Invicta bracelet, I like it pretty well, but I'd like something with solid end links and without the Invicta branding. If there's a bracelet that has a little more adjustment than the Invicta, that'd be great too.

Thanks!


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Not sure if this should be in the Seiko or Invicta mod thread :-d ... 8926OB with SKX007 dial & hands, OSC seconds hand, red triangle Submariner insert and Crystaltimes DD sapphire w/ Blue AR.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Not sure if this should be in the Seiko or Invicta mod thread :-d ... 8926OB with SKX007 dial & hands, OSC seconds hand, red triangle Submariner insert and Crystaltimes DD sapphire w/ Blue AR.
> 
> View attachment 13031101


That's a cool idea! Looks good

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Not sure if this should be in the Seiko or Invicta mod thread :-d ... 8926OB with SKX007 dial & hands, OSC seconds hand, red triangle Submariner insert and Crystaltimes DD sapphire w/ Blue AR.
> 
> View attachment 13031101


More pics of this please!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> More pics of this please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are some from this afternoon -






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

tripreed said:


> Tudor homage made with Dagaz hands and dial. When I first got the watch, I immediately threw it on a NATO, but last week I decided to put it back on its bracelet. I have to say, I've been enjoying it, though I don't enjoy the Invicta logo on the bracelet, nor on the side of the case. I'll probably be ordering a snowflake homage from Tiger Concept soon.
> View attachment 13030265


If you would like to remove the Invicta from the case and bracelet, just let me know. I remove them from my mods and either leave it brushed or polish it back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Anyone know where to find a navy bezel insert? Hoping to find one that matches Dagaz’s navy snowflake dial.


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

Omega Mod ; Oris 65 Mod ; Vintage-ish brown bay (Bezel was bleached, don't ask me about what happened to minute hand lol)


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

Currently accruing the parts to do a gmt mod. I have the Invicta with the Miyota movement, and have the 3804B gmt movement. Do I need to get a plastic casing specifically for the gmt movement or can I use the one that was on the Miyota movement? I'm having difficulty placing the dial (bought from Tiger for 3804B) onto the movement and lining up with date window.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Here are some from this afternoon -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a really awesome mod.
And nice pictures!

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Got another question. I want to paint the rehaut black. Anyone have tips or best practices for getting this done? Can’t quite figure out how to get it done without it looking ...messy/homemade.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The plastic movement holder from the Miyota movement will work on the DG GMT. Not sure why the date window would not be lining up. I don't think there are extra holes in the movement that could be confused for the dial feet holes, but it has been a few years since I looked at a DG 3804B...


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally finished up the last of my mods for this bad boy, really turned out to be more of a Seadweller homage instead of a Submariner, but that's what I wanted:













Final mods/parts list:
-Removed branding from side of case
-Yobokies sub dial
-Yobokies benz hands
-Tiger Concepts bezel insert
-Esslinger 2mm domed mineral crystal (man this thing is reflective! might have to get a sapphire with AR in the future)
-Parnis P210 bracelet


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

bms259 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been searching for my first intro dive watch (that will be a "desk diver"). I have an Invicta 8926ob, and I tried a Seiko SKX007 and Orient Ray II. The Invicta was my favorite, but there are a few things about it that i don't like. Thankfully, it can be modded, with 767+ pages of evidence here! I'm just looking for some advice on what to do.
> 
> I want to keep it really simple, and I don't want anything too flashy. I've already brushed everything I could, which helped out a lot to give me a more muted look.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest a Dagaz Sub-style dial without metal surrounds on the indices, and then a set of milsub style hands (i.e. the "dagger" hour hand instead of "mercedes"). That will go great with a brushed case. It will have the Submariner aesthetic, but with the milsub hands and the red Dagaz logo on the dial, no one will confuse it with a Sub.


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

I think I'm done with this one now. I went back and forth between dials, but I think I like the Explorer dial with the original Invicta hands best. 

Removed side logo
Removed logo from clasp
Removed logo and model from caseback
Removed logo from crown
Brushed everything that wasn't glass
Removed cyclops
Explorer style dial
Clipped second hand
Used stock hands because they seemed to work well with this dial

I have another case with the coin edge bezel that I'm brushing out and cleaning up and then I think I'm done with the 8926 for awhile. Grinding the logo off the clasp is a pain in the rear, so I'm not sure that I would do that again. It's a nice sterile look, but it is thin metal and they really stamp that sucker in there. I think I may re purpose this movement in a Seiko mod I'm working on and replace the 7s36 that is currently in the watch. After that I think I'll just sell both of these cases and get some more parts for my SKX mod. I just don't know what the value of a cleaned up Invicta case would be or what it is even worth if I keep it as it is and try to sell it that way.


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

svorkoetter said:


> I'd suggest a Dagaz Sub-style dial without metal surrounds on the indices, and then a set of milsub style hands (i.e. the "dagger" hour hand instead of "mercedes"). That will go great with a brushed case. It will have the Submariner aesthetic, but with the milsub hands and the red Dagaz logo on the dial, no one will confuse it with a Sub.


Thanks! That's what I was thinking. The metal surrounds are what make me dislike the the Invicta dial.

I am leaning toward either the Dagaz submariner or seventies style dial, but I was worried it'd be a little too much of a homage. I really like the idea of having at 6-9 or 6-9-12 on the dial, but I haven't found any that I think will look right (and have a date, which I use all the time).

I'm like the dagger and the sword style hands but am having a hard time deciding between the two. Thanks for the input!

I still need to decide about the sapphire crystal.


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

jzoo said:


> The plastic movement holder from the Miyota movement will work on the DG GMT. Not sure why the date window would not be lining up. I don't think there are extra holes in the movement that could be confused for the dial feet holes, but it has been a few years since I looked at a DG 3804B...


Thank you. I probably just need more patience lol.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

bms259 said:


> Thanks! That's what I was thinking. The metal surrounds are what make me dislike the the Invicta dial.
> 
> I am leaning toward either the Dagaz submariner or seventies style dial, but I was worried it'd be a little too much of a homage


I have the 70's dial with milsub hands. Love it, and there's no way anyone mistakes it for a Rolex. I brushed everything, including the bezel, which also helps.










This was before I brushed the bezel and changed the insert, but it's a better photo of the dial and hands:


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13020285
> 
> 
> View attachment 13020287


Thanks for the response, everyone. I'll check Tiger Concepts for the dial. Another question.. where can I get this crystal above from? I love the 5513 look, currently have a Seiko Monster sapphire double dome crystal but love the vintage sub look even more.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

aluo said:


> Thanks for the response, everyone. I'll check Tiger Concepts for the dial. Another question.. where can I get this crystal above from? I love the 5513 look, currently have a Seiko Monster sapphire double dome crystal but love the vintage sub look even more.


The crystal is acrylic from Esslinger

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vukasind (May 14, 2012)

My contribution:

Dagaz dial, hands and crystal
Dave Murphy bezel
Tiger Concept insert
Raffle's caseback
Removed branding
Handmade leather strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> If you would like to remove the Invicta from the case and bracelet, just let me know. I remove them from my mods and either leave it brushed or polish it back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this brushed or the polished look ?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Emrejagger said:


> Is this brushed or the polished look ?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


This is brushed with a slight polish. I did the other side to match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshin (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello,

Newbie here. Just got my 8926OB two weeks back and here are my mods so far. 
- Removed branding on side case
- Polished bracelet 
- Ceramic bezel


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

So I know the bezel inserts for the 16610/16800 fit the 8926. Will the ceramic insert for the 16610/16800 work as well? Has it been tried? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Milsub on tropic


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Joshin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Newbie here. Just got my 8926OB two weeks back and here are my mods so far.
> - Removed branding on side case
> ...


Which bezel is that? I'm looking for the right sized ceramic insert with white painted markers.


----------



## Joshin (Apr 18, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Which bezel is that? I'm looking for the right sized ceramic insert with white painted markers.


It's for Par nis Sub 40mm on ebay. Fits the bezel but a lil thick.

Search for "CARVING 38mm Ceramic Bezel"


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Just ordered a Crown from esslinger to fix a janky one i got. Hope this works, gives me another watch to mod!

https://www.esslinger.com/watch-parts-screw-down-threaded-watch-crown/


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Just ordered a Crown from esslinger to fix a janky one i got. Hope this works, gives me another watch to mod!
> 
> https://www.esslinger.com/watch-parts-screw-down-threaded-watch-crown/


Which size did you need for the 8926?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Joshin said:


> It's for Par nis Sub 40mm on ebay. Fits the bezel but a lil thick.
> 
> Search for "CARVING 38mm Ceramic Bezel"
> 
> View attachment 13074379


Thanks, that's super helpful info.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Which size did you need for the 8926?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the 7mm one.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I ordered the 7mm one.


Will you have to replace the crown tube with it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Will you have to replace the crown tube with it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im hoping not to. Should be here monday or tuesday, so ill be able to report back by wednesday at the latest. If i do need to replace the tube, it will be put on hold til mid june, as i have truck parts to buy, and another mod i need to finish


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Im hoping not to. Should be here monday or tuesday, so ill be able to report back by wednesday at the latest. If i do need to replace the tube, it will be put on hold til mid june, as i have truck parts to buy, and another mod i need to finish


Please update when you find out! I'm going to have to replace one as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Joshin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Newbie here. Just got my 8926OB two weeks back and here are my mods so far.
> - Removed branding on side case
> ...


Looks great! Well done

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Charles_Cox (Apr 14, 2018)

I just recently found this site, and I am new to modding, so I have what might be a dumb question. I have read through all 771 pages so far and every time it is mentioned, the advice is to set the watch to midnight before changing the hands. Would it make sense to set the watch to noon instead? That way you can still line up the hands, and you don't have to worry about the date wheel. Did I miss something? Does it make a difference?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Charles_Cox said:


> I just recently found this site, and I am new to modding, so I have what might be a dumb question. I have read through all 771 pages so far and every time it is mentioned, the advice is to set the watch to midnight before changing the hands. Would it make sense to set the watch to noon instead? That way you can still line up the hands, and you don't have to worry about the date wheel. Did I miss something? Does it make a difference?


When setting to noon there is no way to fine tune when the date flips. When you set midnight you can fine tune when the date flips. It isn't as important on this Seiko movement as it is on others due to the Seiko movement starting the date change just after 2200. But if you are OCD the date needs to flip at midnight. Setting at noon can lead to it flipping 15 minutes or so on either side of midnight.

Hope that explains a little.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Charles_Cox said:


> I just recently found this site, and I am new to modding, so I have what might be a dumb question. I have read through all 771 pages so far and every time it is mentioned, the advice is to set the watch to midnight before changing the hands. Would it make sense to set the watch to noon instead? That way you can still line up the hands, and you don't have to worry about the date wheel. Did I miss something? Does it make a difference?


When your preparing to put new hands on, you first spin the crown just until the date flips, that's how you know it's midnight. Anything other than that, you have no idea where the hour and minute hands are in relation to the date wheel, ie you have no idea what time it is, there's no way to locate noon.

Oh and...

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Finally got around to ordering some parts for this one I've had in pieces for a while. I'm thinking BBR style Dagaz with rose gold hands. Also, probably going to have LT cut the bezel. I still need to remove and shorten the crown tube and stem since I removed too much material from the case. This will probably be the last 8926 I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Finally got around to ordering some parts for this one I've had in pieces for a while. I'm thinking BBR style Dagaz with rose gold hands. Also, probably going to have LT cut the bezel. I still need to remove and shorten the crown tube and stem since I removed too much material from the case. This will probably be the last 8926 I do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate to admit this (long time readers especially over at BSHT will know why) but I really like that strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

flamingrabbit said:


> I hate to admit this (long time readers especially over at BSHT will know why) but I really like that strap. Where did you get it?


I was on the fence about this once but I wanted to try out the style so I bought a cheap one from cheapest nato straps for $10. Once I get the watch finished if I like it I may go for a nicer version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshin (Apr 18, 2018)

The lume on the hours mark is very weak for the 8926OB. I would like to change the dial. Will this fit? And how can I purchase this? Note: The description says "For 4:00"


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Joshin said:


> The lume on the hours mark is very weak for the 8926OB. I would like to change the dial. Will this fit? And how can I purchase this? Note: The description says "For 4:00"
> View attachment 13081783


That's a yobokies dial, you can google yobokies and you will find his photobucket and you will see all his products.
But this one will not fit as it is designed for the movement with the crown at 4, but you can clip the dial feet and glue it to the movement. Hope that helps

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Joshin (Apr 18, 2018)

the_watchier said:


> That's a yobokies dial, you can google yobokies and you will find his photobucket and you will see all his products.
> But this one will not fit as it is designed for the movement with the crown at 4, but you can clip the dial feet and glue it to the movement. Hope that helps
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Yup, that's where i found it. So, if i clip the dial feet i can put it in my 8926OB. what about the position for the date window? Still can read the date under the cyclops?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Joshin said:


> Yup, that's where i found it. So, if i clip the dial feet i can put it in my 8926OB. what about the position for the date window? Still can read the date under the cyclops?


Yes. It will work if you clip the feet. The date will line up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Doesn't Yobokies make his dials in both 4:00 and 3:00? You could ask if he has that in a 3:00. That would be a lot easier than dial dots.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> I was on the fence about this once but I wanted to try out the style so I bought a cheap one from cheapest nato straps for $10. Once I get the watch finished if I like it I may go for a nicer version.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL Ironic then that I like it so much. Maybe I have a thing for cheap women...uh ...I mean leather straps.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

flamingrabbit said:


> LOL Ironic then that I like it so much. Maybe I have a thing for cheap women...uh ...I mean leather straps.


Ha nothing wrong with that! It's cheap enough to try and see if you like it in person before buying a nicer version. It may end up on an explorer mod I'm about to start instead of the diver.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

swank said:


> Doesn't Yobokies make his dials in both 4:00 and 3:00? You could ask if he has that in a 3:00. That would be a lot easier than dial dots.


Not always, he has a bunch that come in 4 only

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Got bored and combined 2 projects to see how it would look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josegallegos (Mar 28, 2018)

Has anybody done top hat crystal mod?
Like in picture.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

josegallegos said:


> Has anybody done top hat crystal mod?
> Like in picture.
> 
> 
> ...


I've made several attempts to get the proper fit with that style of crystal. I got one crystal to press in ok, but the cyclops was too far away from the dial to see the date properly. It was a PA462-17E.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Please update when you find out! I'm going to have to replace one as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well...... need to replace the crown tube, so that particular mod will have to wait womp womp womp
View attachment 13084493


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

josegallegos said:


> Has anybody done top hat crystal mod?
> Like in picture.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I have done it with a Miyota powered 8926 and a t125 crystal. I do not think the watch is water resistant. It seems splash resistant. With the 125 crystal the Cyclopes lines up pretty nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josegallegos (Mar 28, 2018)

rbesass said:


> Yes I have done it with a Miyota powered 8926 and a t125 crystal. I do not think the watch is water resistant. It seems splash resistant. With the 125 crystal the Cyclopes lines up pretty nicely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks looking forward to doing this mod in the near future.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Well...... need to replace the crown tube, so that particular mod will have to wait womp womp womp
> View attachment 13084493


I'm assuming that the tubes won't be direct replacement either. Will you do it yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogizWC (Apr 24, 2018)

rbesass said:


> The 9937 uses an ETA2824 or SW200. It is a pretty thin movement. The Miyota powered 8926 is your best bet. I made a gmt using a DG movement. You could use a 2836 gmt clone in that case. The case for the Swiss movement would not work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi everyone on this unbelievable forum... Are you kidding me... almost 800 pages on modding Invictas. Brilliant. Took me a week to go through all of the pages! But finally here at the end.

Ok, I've purchased a nice old 9937 with a sw200 recently for the specific purpose of modding it. I have too many ideas but nothing concrete atm.

My question is this, can someone please shed some light as to what the thickness has to do with making a watch GMT? Actually my main point is, can I actually make my watch a GMT with a 9937 and a sw200 movement. If so, how would I go about doing that? That would help me quite a lot in making my final decision as to how I will go about modding my watch and how the final look will be.

Cheers everyone!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> I'm assuming that the tubes won't be direct replacement either. Will you do it yourself?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am debating it. Might also go ahead and give it a whirl at removing the crown gaurds, as ive never done that. Figure if i screw it up, or scrap the case, ill have a movement to drop in a SNZG or SNZF mod


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Got bored and combined 2 projects to see how it would look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

RogizWC said:


> My question is this, can someone please shed some light as to what the thickness has to do with making a watch GMT? Actually my main point is, can I actually make my watch a GMT with a 9937 and a sw200 movement. If so, how would I go about doing that? That would help me quite a lot in making my final decision as to how I will go about modding my watch and how the final look will be.
> 
> Cheers everyone!


Offhand, I don't think you will be able to convert it to an automatic GMT. The ETA clone GMT movement is based on the 2836 movement, which is thicker than the 2824. Another GMT movement is the DG3804b, but it is also thicker than the 2824. Miyota based 8926s have been converted to GMT with the DG movement. I don't know that anyone has tried the 2836 GMT in an 8926, but it seems like it would work.
Ronda makes a quartz GMT movement that is close to the size of the 2824. Getting the GMT hand is harder, though someone mentioned a possible source previously in this thread.

Automatic GMT movements will need a larger hole in the center than a normal dial too. That can be done with a round file or reamer if needed.
The 9937 is a nice watch on its own, so I wouldn't worry too much if you decide to skip converting it to GMT. There are plenty of mod parts that will work with it.


----------



## RogizWC (Apr 24, 2018)

jzoo said:


> Offhand, I don't think you will be able to convert it to an automatic GMT. The ETA clone GMT movement is based on the 2836 movement, which is thicker than the 2824. Another GMT movement is the DG3804b, but it is also thicker than the 2824. Miyota based 8926s have been converted to GMT with the DG movement. I don't know that anyone has tried the 2836 GMT in an 8926, but it seems like it would work.
> Ronda makes a quartz GMT movement that is close to the size of the 2824. Getting the GMT hand is harder, though someone mentioned a possible source previously in this thread.
> 
> Automatic GMT movements will need a larger hole in the center than a normal dial too. That can be done with a round file or reamer if needed.
> The 9937 is a nice watch on its own, so I wouldn't worry too much if you decide to skip converting it to GMT. There are plenty of mod parts that will work with it.


Hi there,

Thank you for your response. Yes, now that makes sense...

I think there was quite a bit of confusion with the original post as it was specifically talking about the 9937 and the eta or sw200 movement.
The way that post was written, I understood it as that there might be a way to mod the movement (sw200) to be a GMT movement. So I went online searching everywhere for something like that but couldn't find anything... So I thought I'd put in the question to you guys.

Cheers


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm not familiar with any GMT conversions for the SW200, but don't take that to mean there are none. The ETA clone conversion I mentioned is based on the 2836. The day wheel is removed and the mechanism is adapted to spin an added pinon for the GMT hand.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

I just finished this "Silver Surfer" for an instagram friend.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> I just finished this "Silver Surfer" for an instagram friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the eBay dial from Switzerland ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Is that the eBay dial from Switzerland ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's the silver sunburst from DLW Watches...comes in either Day & Date or Date only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshin (Apr 18, 2018)

Question: Can watch hands fit for ETA 2836/2824 fit in NH35A movement? Modding really educate me about watch parts and movement to a whole new level... =)


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Joshin said:


> Question: Can watch hands fit for ETA 2836/2824 fit in NH35A movement? Modding really educate me about watch parts and movement to a whole new level... =)


Hour and minute hand will kind of fit but they may need pinched a bit to be tight. The seconds hand can also be installed in the same way but it is hit and miss because crushing the tube on the seconds hand is a real possibility.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshin (Apr 18, 2018)

rbesass said:


> Hour and minute hand will kind of fit but they may need pinched a bit to be tight. The seconds hand can also be installed in the same way but it is hit and miss because crushing the tube on the seconds hand is a real possibility.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh thanks a lot! And i thought all movements are the same as in the size.. just pop right in.. So, all the dials and hands in yobokies are safe to mod the NH35A?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Joshin said:


> Oh thanks a lot! And i thought all movements are the same as in the size.. just pop right in.. So, all the dials and hands in yobokies are safe to mod the NH35A?


Yep, as well as dagaz watch. Raffle also has seiko hands on his ebay store


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Tiger concepts also is selling Seiko hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogizWC (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi There. Well done, it looks great even with just the ceramic bezel. Just wondering, where di you source the bezel from? Did you have to do any filing to fit it on?

Cheers


----------



## RogizWC (Apr 24, 2018)

Joshin said:


> Hello,
> 
> Newbie here. Just got my 8926OB two weeks back and here are my mods so far.
> - Removed branding on side case
> ...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Tiger concepts also is selling Seiko hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If i may pose a wuestion to the board, are Dagaz' hands really worth the extra 17-18 dollars over other sellers?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

It depends. If Dagaz sells the hands you are looking for and no one else does, yes it is. If you like the shape of the Dagaz hands over everyone else’s. Yes it’s worth it. 
If you have a Dagaz dial and you want to be sure the lume matches, yes, it’s worth it. 
If you would be satisfied with someone else’s hands. No they are not worth it. 
Don’t know if I said anything of value but there it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> If i may pose a wuestion to the board, are Dagaz' hands really worth the extra 17-18 dollars over other sellers?


I'll add that I've never had problems fitting dagaz hands. Some of the cheaper ones I've bought on eBay are sometimes too tight or loose.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

skunkworks said:


> I'll add that I've never had problems fitting dagaz hands. Some of the cheaper ones I've bought on eBay are sometimes too tight or loose.
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


What I've typically found with internet vendors is that they advertise hands that are for both Seiko and ETA. While their "rounded" measurements are the same, in reality there is 100's of a mm difference between the two types which is why the minute hands typically are too loose, and the hour hands might be a bit too snug.

Seconds hands are not interchangeable easily as rbesass points out.

Dagaz and Yobokies make hands specifically for Seiko so they should always fit problem free, and in my experience, do. I haven't tried Raffles or Tiger, but given their quality I would expect they should be fine assuming they are making them for Seiko only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> What I've typically found with internet vendors is that they advertise hands that are for both Seiko and ETA. While their "rounded" measurements are the same, in reality there is 100's of a mm difference between the two types which is why the minute hands typically are too loose, and the hour hands might be a bit too snug.
> 
> Seconds hands are not interchangeable easily as rbesass points out.
> 
> ...


That's what I always figured. They mislabel ETA as DG/miyota's as well. I've become expert at drilling out minutes and pinching seconds.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Does anybody wanna help me out with buying an invicta 8826ob or has one laying around ? I wanna try my first mod but in the Netherlands it's way too expensive just for the watch. If possible could somebody help me out with buying one and reselling it to me? 

If somebody is interested let me know trough pm please. Cheers

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Emrejagger said:


> Does anybody wanna help me out with buying an invicta 8826ob or has one laying around ? I wanna try my first mod but in the Netherlands it's way too expensive just for the watch. If possible could somebody help me out with buying one and reselling it to me?
> 
> If somebody is interested let me know trough pm please. Cheers
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


Check around the sales forum or watchrecon. They should up sometimes with a few upgrades pretty cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Lume doesn't always match on​ dagaz dials and Dagaz hands...just sayin'


----------



## Joshin (Apr 18, 2018)

RogizWC said:


> Hi There. Well done, it looks great even with just the ceramic bezel. Just wondering, where di you source the bezel from? Did you have to do any filing to fit it on?
> 
> Cheers


Refer to post #7697 
It's for Par nis Sub 40mm on ebay. Fits the bezel but a lil thick.

Search for "CARVING 38mm Ceramic Bezel"

It fits on the diameter even though it's 38mm.. but got to some sanding/filing on the thickness. I have yet to do anything cos I heard that ceramic is quite brittle and breaks easily


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I ordered one of these ceramic bezel inserts. I was thinking of pairing it up with the thick sapphire crystal I ordered from the Dagaz sale a while back.


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

This isn't an 8926, but it is essentially the same. The only difference is the open heart dial. No date wheel on this one because of the exposed movement, but everything else is the same on it. I picked off all the markers and covered the dial in blue carbon fiber vinyl and then reapplied the markers.  Not a bad way to re-purpose an Invicta, eh? I've done similar things with the 8926, but I really liked the idea of the open heart. I'm in the process of grinding off the ugly on the side and then I'll polish it back to a high shine. With that chrome ring on the dial I think this looks best with a shiny case and bracelet.

I found the easiest way to do this was to pop out the crystal and put the movement back in the case. Then set the time for something like 9:00 so you know where straight up is for the hour hand. That's the spot you want your marker. Then I applied a dab of epoxy and placed the marker on top and then moved the time ahead an hour to get to the next mark. Trying to guess where the dial was going to line up was just too tricky any other way. That open heart has to be in one particular spot, so it's not like I could just rotate the dial a little if I was off. I got lucky and seemed to have leveled off the markers in process of picking them off the dial, so fortunately I didn't need to figure out how to make them lay flat.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

OCDetails said:


> This isn't an 8926, but it is essentially the same. The only difference is the open heart dial. No date wheel on this one because of the exposed movement, but everything else is the same on it. I picked off all the markers and covered the dial in blue carbon fiber vinyl and then reapplied the markers.  Not a bad way to re-purpose an Invicta, eh? I've done similar things with the 8926, but I really liked the idea of the open heart. I'm in the process of grinding off the ugly on the side and then I'll polish it back to a high shine. With that chrome ring on the dial I think this looks best with a shiny case and bracelet.
> 
> I found the easiest way to do this was to pop out the crystal and put the movement back in the case. Then set the time for something like 9:00 so you know where straight up is for the hour hand. That's the spot you want your marker. Then I applied a dab of epoxy and placed the marker on top and then moved the time ahead an hour to get to the next mark. Trying to guess where the dial was going to line up was just too tricky any other way. That open heart has to be in one particular spot, so it's not like I could just rotate the dial a little if I was off. I got lucky and seemed to have leveled off the markers in process of picking them off the dial, so fortunately I didn't need to figure out how to make them lay flat.


Nice mod. Thanks for sharing.

Could you please provide more info about the carbon fiber vinyl: is it self adhesive...how thick is it...source?

Is the vinyl thin enough for you to have used a pin to puncture it going through the back of the dial where the marker feet used to be in order to help locate the hour positions?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

redzebra said:


> Nice mod. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Could you please provide more info about the carbon fiber vinyl: is it self adhesive...how thick is it...source?
> 
> Is the vinyl thin enough for you to have used a pin to puncture it going through the back of the dial where the marker feet used to be in order to help locate the hour positions?


That was my question as well. A super small broach will work. Then you can just hit the back side of the hole with a tiny dab of superglue rather than messing with the front side...


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

redzebra said:


> Nice mod. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Could you please provide more info about the carbon fiber vinyl: is it self adhesive...how thick is it...source?
> 
> Is the vinyl thin enough for you to have used a pin to puncture it going through the back of the dial where the marker feet used to be in order to help locate the hour positions?


It's just self adhesive vinyl. I bought it on ebay for a couple bucks because it was a small 'sample' size. My side hustle is in the automotive world and I wrap cars on occasion, so I've been exposed to a lot of different vinyls. You can get sample sizes that is enough for a dozen dials for a couple bucks. My favorite thing to do right now is print on glow in the dark vinyl and then use that as a watch dial. It makes for a custom look and you get the lume factor to boot.  The picture attached is a dial I printed and put in one of my 8926 cases. Ignore the misfit bezel. That's what you get when you order a bezel that is sort of the same dimensions, but not really... lol Another way to mark out the dial is just to do what I did with the black one. That is an 8926 dial that I wrapped and just didn't cut out the date window. That way it didn't matter if it wasn't lined up with the feet because I could just clip those off and use adhesive to stick the dial to the movement ring and turn it so it was straight. Lots of options. (sorry the pictures are turned. Not sure why it always does that to my pictures when I upload them. Guess I'll stop taking them in portrait mode when I know I'll want to post it.)

Anyway, the vinyl is pretty thin, but I don't know that you would be able to see where the pin holes are in the dial once you apply it. I honestly didn't notice if the dial was perforated after I picked the markers off, but I'm guessing they sheared off which is why my markers were flat. If you soaked the dial in solvent and removed the markers that way, then maybe it would leave holes behind, but they would be very very small holes. I don't know of anything small enough to fit through that would actually punch through the vinyl from behind. I'm sure there are other ways, but if you have the ability to use the hands to give you exactly where the marks should be, then I think that is the best way to go about it.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

OCDetails said:


> It's just self adhesive vinyl. I bought it on ebay for a couple bucks because it was a small 'sample' size. My side hustle is in the automotive world and I wrap cars on occasion, so I've been exposed to a lot of different vinyls. You can get sample sizes that is enough for a dozen dials for a couple bucks. My favorite thing to do right now is print on glow in the dark vinyl and then use that as a watch dial. It makes for a custom look and you get the lume factor to boot.  The picture attached is a dial I printed and put in one of my 8926 cases. Ignore the misfit bezel. That's what you get when you order a bezel that is sort of the same dimensions, but not really... lol Another way to mark out the dial is just to do what I did with the black one. That is an 8926 dial that I wrapped and just didn't cut out the date window. That way it didn't matter if it wasn't lined up with the feet because I could just clip those off and use adhesive to stick the dial to the movement ring and turn it so it was straight. Lots of options. (sorry the pictures are turned. Not sure why it always does that to my pictures when I upload them. Guess I'll stop taking them in portrait mode when I know I'll want to post it.)
> 
> Anyway, the vinyl is pretty thin, but I don't know that you would be able to see where the pin holes are in the dial once you apply it. I honestly didn't notice if the dial was perforated after I picked the markers off, but I'm guessing they sheared off which is why my markers were flat. If you soaked the dial in solvent and removed the markers that way, then maybe it would leave holes behind, but they would be very very small holes. I don't know of anything small enough to fit through that would actually punch through the vinyl from behind. I'm sure there are other ways, but if you have the ability to use the hands to give you exactly where the marks should be, then I think that is the best way to go about it.


Cool job with the printed dial!

If you poke the indices out from behind, you won't break off the pins... Once you put the vinyl on, just poke through the vinyl from the back of the dial again and reapply the indices.


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

So I'm looking at different watch tool kits on Amazon to get started modding with, is there a particular set or brand you all recommend?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

502Somm said:


> So I'm looking at different watch tool kits on Amazon to get started modding with, is there a particular set or brand you all recommend?


Any cheap kit you see is trash. Same for screwdrivers. Buy a few mid priced individual screwdrivers and one or 2 decent tweezers (esslinger or cousinsuk). Hand setters and pullers you can go cheaper. Get some rodico and parts containers while you're at it.


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

joefri187 said:


> Cool job with the printed dial!
> 
> If you poke the indices out from behind, you won't break off the pins... Once you put the vinyl on, just poke through the vinyl from the back of the dial again and reapply the indices.


I'm just thinking any pin small enough to fit through the hole the markers are in would just bend trying to get through the vinyl. I'll see if I've got any sewing needles that small on the next Invicta dial I desecrate and see how it works. That would certainly make finding the right spot for the markers a whole lot easier.


----------



## jisham (Oct 21, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Any cheap kit you see is trash. Same for screwdrivers. Buy a few mid priced individual screwdrivers and one or 2 decent tweezers (esslinger or cousinsuk). Hand setters and pullers you can go cheaper. Get some rodico and parts containers while you're at it.


What saturnine said.

And I'll emphasize, don't skimp on the tweezers. You can also get nice Dumont anti-magnetic tweezers on amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K3366HA/

Looks like that price might have gone up a bit since I bought, but shop around some probably has them at a better price.

And esslinger can be like a crack dealer. Good stuff, but stay aware of your budget. Often esslinger's off-brands are fine for our level of use, you don't need the expensive swiss stuff. esslinger also has nice nice stacking multi-compartment parts trays. They're a little pricey to start, but they're nice for stacking multiple projects on a desktop in a limited space.


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

502Somm said:


> So I'm looking at different watch tool kits on Amazon to get started modding with, is there a particular set or brand you all recommend?


I know there are definitely quality differences between the china kits you can get for ten bucks and real tools, but honestly, I've gotten a lot of use out of that cheap kit I bought off Amazon. The caseback wrench works just fine. Sure it rattles a little, but it opens case backs and doesn't do any damage, so what difference does it make? The hands remove removes the hands without damaging anything. The spring bar tool works fine without damaging anything. The link pin remover works fine. The screw drivers aren't awesome, but really the only time I've ever used them was to remove the rotor off a kinetic watch so I could change the capacitor. You don't need to touch a screw driver if you are doing anything other than working on the movement specifically. I guess maybe if there are screws on the caseback or bezel or something, but they are fine for those jobs. I'm sure you could pay $20 per tool and get better quality, but if you are just getting from point A to B without a need for luxury and style and you don't care if the tool doesn't last forever, then the cheap Chinese kit is going to have tools that work fine. I've picked up a couple other tools that didn't come in my original little black zippered set of tools, but not very many. A crystal press and hand press tool are really the only two things I use outside of that original set. But I'm not repairing watches either. I just upgrade crystals and swap dials and size bracelets or change straps. You don't need specialized tools worth dozens of dollars to accomplish that. I'd rather spend my money on the watches and live with having cheap tools that do the trick.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I need a better technique for setting hands. May I get advice from you, wise ones?

I have a hand press and a magnifying visor. I have been using a piece of a post-it to hold the hand. Then I try to align that with the movement, then press down with the had press. I've modded several watches this way, but there must be a better way. Especially for the seconds hand. Oh man, every time I get to that I remember how much I hate setting hands and wonder why I mod at all.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

swank said:


> I need a better technique for setting hands. May I get advice from you, wise ones?
> 
> I have a hand press and a magnifying visor.


How much magnification does your visor provide?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

swank said:


> I need a better technique for setting hands. May I get advice from you, wise ones?
> 
> I have a hand press and a magnifying visor. I have been using a piece of a post-it to hold the hand. Then I try to align that with the movement, then press down with the had press. I've modded several watches this way, but there must be a better way. Especially for the seconds hand. Oh man, every time I get to that I remember how much I hate setting hands and wonder why I mod at all.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


I use a hand press as opposed to a watch hand press inserting tool. 
I will normally use teasers to position the hands on the pinion. And a hand press to set the hands. I have set a lot of seconds hands. It has become very easy. I do not use magnification. You can feel when the hand aligns with the pinion. But every time I set one I remember how difficult the first few were.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

502Somm said:


> So I'm looking at different watch tool kits on Amazon to get started modding with, is there a particular set or brand you all recommend?


If you're going to be modding invicta, you need the set with a Jaxx type opener, should come with the hand puller, caseback tool (good for Seiko bezels) and maybe a bracelet holder. I started with a basic kit, but the only thing I still use is what I mentioned above.

As others have said, it depends on what you're doing, but the areas not to cheap out in are screwdrivers and tweeters. I have over a dozen different screwdrivers, plus a Bergeon kit I use only for disassembling movements. I have half a dozen tweezers in various sizes both metal and nylon (I use for hand setting to not scratch dials).

I started with an inexpensive hand press, then went to Bergeon hand setting tools, but am back to the press. Magnification is important too, I have 4x glasses for basic vision, but use either 10x or 20x loupes for close work.

You'll start with using the basic stuff as mentioned above, and move on to more specific tools as you decide how much modding and what exactly you want to do. When you get to modding level Expert, like rbesass, then you start accumulating the real cool stuff like drill presses, Dremels, sandblasting tools, a cerakote station etc etc etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I use the harbor freight inexpensive visor https://www.harborfreight.com/magnifier-head-strap-with-lights-38896.html
It doesn't seem to be enough magnification.

I think my problem is how to hold the hand, position it, and then press it on. Do others use a post-it? I could try tweezers, but I was worried about scratching the hand or damaging the lume. Do you put a protective paper layer or something to protect the hand?

I've heard about some sticking a blob of rodico on the press, sticking the hand to that, then pressing it down. But I couldn't get that to work when I tried last.

Rbesass, what do you mean by "hand press as opposed to a watch hand press inserting tool"? If it is what I think you mean, maybe I could try just using my watch press insert alone, outside of the press frame.

Thanks all, please keep the helpful suggestions coming.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

swank said:


> I use the harbor freight inexpensive visor https://www.harborfreight.com/magnifier-head-strap-with-lights-38896.html
> It doesn't seem to be enough magnification.
> 
> I think my problem is how to hold the hand, position it, and then press it on. Do others use a post-it? I could try tweezers, but I was worried about scratching the hand or damaging the lume. Do you put a protective paper layer or something to protect the hand?
> ...




















I have a set of tweezers with a layer of tape on them to keep from scratching the hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

OCDetails said:


> I know there are definitely quality differences between the china kits you can get for ten bucks and real tools, but honestly, I've gotten a lot of use out of that cheap kit I bought off Amazon. The caseback wrench works just fine. Sure it rattles a little, but it opens case backs and doesn't do any damage, so what difference does it make? The hands remove removes the hands without damaging anything. The spring bar tool works fine without damaging anything. The link pin remover works fine. The screw drivers aren't awesome, but really the only time I've ever used them was to remove the rotor off a kinetic watch so I could change the capacitor. You don't need to touch a screw driver if you are doing anything other than working on the movement specifically. I guess maybe if there are screws on the caseback or bezel or something, but they are fine for those jobs. I'm sure you could pay $20 per tool and get better quality, but if you are just getting from point A to B without a need for luxury and style and you don't care if the tool doesn't last forever, then the cheap Chinese kit is going to have tools that work fine. I've picked up a couple other tools that didn't come in my original little black zippered set of tools, but not very many. A crystal press and hand press tool are really the only two things I use outside of that original set. But I'm not repairing watches either. I just upgrade crystals and swap dials and size bracelets or change straps. You don't need specialized tools worth dozens of dollars to accomplish that. I'd rather spend my money on the watches and live with having cheap tools that do the trick.


I'm a cheapskate & not a serious modder, so I agree with you. However, good screwdrivers & tweezers are not to be dismissed. I couldn't keep the set screws in the cheap screwdrivers I had tightened, so the blades kept turning. Plus the blades were quite jagged.

This looks like a great set & not Bergeon priced. Those are the most common sizes you would need & only $10 more than your typical cheap set of 6+ screwdrivers.
https://www.esslinger.com/horotec-p...-set-mini-0-60-1-20mm-flat-head-style-blades/

I have similar look & priced screwdrivers from AF Switzerland (@Cousins) that I like a lot. The blades have a flat side where the set screw meets it to keep them from turning & everything about them is just machined better & more precise. The heads are not round so they don't roll around your workspace. It's true it can be good to have some junk screwdrivers on hand, but if you don't want to damage screws or experience frustration when tightening a screw, get good screwdrivers. And the better screwdrivers should take Bergeon & other high-end replacement blades as well (maybe the cheap ones will too).

It's true cheap spring bar removers work, but the tips get deformed quickly. Try swapping in a set of Bergeon ends for a fraction of the cost of the whole tool.

Cheap tweezers get deformed easily & don't grip small parts as well.

Good tools just make for a more pleasant experience. You can always sell them here if you end up using them only once. Of course I didn't listen to this advice when I was new either for the same reasons, so I'm not sure why I expect anyone else to.


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got that hand press tool (not the red one, but the stick one). That seems to work the best. The trick is making sure you are putting direct force with the barrel or you can do damage. It is possible to mash the hands (especially cheap ones like on some Invictas and any aftermarket ones) and make them basically useless. I've seen people use the ink barrel from a Bic pen to achieve the same result, but I can't imagine the ink barrel would be stiff enough for hand replacement. Anyway, in the end it is whatever works, right? The right tool for the job is always preferable, but if you are able to find a process that works and doesn't do damage, then go for it. 

For the record, I just use tweezers to hold the hands while I press them on. Seems to be working ok for me so far. I haven't tried using post it note sticky to do this, but I've had bad experiences getting adhesive on a dial and trying to get it off again, so I keep sticky stuff away from the process now.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I ordered a couple tools, a set of hands, and a couple crystals from Esslinger.  
$5 off of $50 with FIVEOFF coupon, btw. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

So I got myself a new 8826ob to have it modded. I'm torn between 3 sets of hands. I'll post the parts i wanna use.

Between the hands I'm also considering a white outlined Mercedes hands from dagaz. For the crystal I'll keep it stock. Also I have a parnis p210 solid bracelet on the way.

Which one of the hands would fit best in your opinions ? I think I'm leaning more to the hands with less lume ( between the arrow hands ).

Interested in your thoughts !

Cheers, 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Is disney a mod


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

In the works









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

#reallifediving



Folks...

How do you make an Invicta thinner ?

Also,

How do we install, AND keep some WR, with an acrylic crystal?

*. I have heard of the generic case back that could help 1 or 1.5mm.

*. I know Randy has thinned the mid case a bit.

*. Is there something else that can be done to make it thinner ? A movement swap? Anything?

Cheers !

G


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Some lume, why not...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

swank said:


> I need a better technique for setting hands. May I get advice from you, wise ones?
> 
> I have a hand press and a magnifying visor. I have been using a piece of a post-it to hold the hand. Then I try to align that with the movement, then press down with the had press. I've modded several watches this way, but there must be a better way. Especially for the seconds hand. Oh man, every time I get to that I remember how much I hate setting hands and wonder why I mod at all.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


I use a piece of rodico on the end of a peg wood to hold and place the hands. Then bergeron hand press tools (the stick kind), to press them.

I like the lateral control of the sticks over the press, helps me get the hands level, even and seated the right amount. I have all the different sizes and that helps too.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

I mentioned over at BSHT that on the Amazon site it states that the 8926OB has been discontinued by the manufacture. No one had a comment so maybe this is old news but I didn't know about it. It is still available from Amazon but it has disappeared from the Invicta site. Too bad if our old friend goes away.


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Poor man's marine master


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> I mentioned over at BSHT that on the Amazon site it states that the 8926OB has been discontinued by the manufacture. No one had a comment so maybe this is old news but I didn't know about it. It is still available from Amazon but it has disappeared from the Invicta site. Too bad if our old friend goes away.


I looked on Amazon and saw that. But I did find it in the Invicta web site. Retails for $495

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

goyoneuff said:


> #reallifediving
> 
> Folks...
> 
> ...


Divers aren't generally very thin watches. To make it thinner you would need to not have an automatic movement. The NH35 is pretty darn slim. Even if you found a slimmer movement with the same diameter, you would still have the bulk of the case that doesn't change. The caseback dome would still be there unless you found a flat one that would screw in, but honestly if you are looking for a thinner diver then you pretty much need to buy one that is already thin. You can't really take meat out of a watch case to slim it down. Maybe look at getting an Orient Mako/Ray and see if that is a little slimmer. They are close in size, but the Mako II feels slimmer to me. It's twice as much as an Invicta, but most things are. lol


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I looked on Amazon and saw that. But I did find it in the Invicta web site. Retails for $495
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That got me curious so I slogged through the entire ProDiver collection (what a mind numbing experience) on the Invicta site and the 8926OB is not there. The 8926 with the scalloped bezel is there listing for $100.17. However a Google search for the 8926OB showed up two links to Invicta pages. One page lists the 8926OB with a MSRP of $495 but when you click on "buy this item at an Invicta store" you get the message "There were no products matching the selection". The other page shows the 8926OB selling for $112.77 but indicates it is out of stock.

So...don't know whether these were links to old pages or if the 8926OB is just out of stock or really out of production. Guess if it disappears from Amazon at some point we will have our answer.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I looked on Amazon and saw that. But I did find it in the Invicta web site. Retails for $495
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That got me curious so I slogged through the entire ProDiver collection (what a mind numbing experience) on the Invicta site and the 8926OB is not there. The 8926 with the scalloped bezel is there listing for $100.17. However a Google search for the 8926OB showed up two links to Invicta pages. One page lists the 8926OB with a MSRP of $495 but when you click on "buy this item at an Invicta store" you get the message "There were no products matching the selection". The other page shows the 8926OB selling for $112.77 but indicates it is out of stock.

So...don't know whether these were links to old pages or if the 8926OB is just out of stock or really out of production. Guess if it disappears from Amazon at some point we will have our answer.

EDIT: I see the forum is being a little quirky today. Double post.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well ..... Guess that decides it then, was on the fence about ordering the swiss version, but now it looks like i need to make that happen


----------



## RogizWC (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey there,

I've been interested in creating my own dial thanks to this forum and many great ideas such as these.
Since I've designed my own dial and printed it on paper just to ensure that all the measurements are correct.

My next job is to find a solution for my intricate dial.

My hour indices are more intricate than most but I really like them as I want to make my 9937 unique and I think this will be the best way to make it my own after I have finished doing all the the other bits and pieces such as sanding invite off and so on.

For those of you who are in the know, can you please advise me on what will be the best way to lume my intricate dial?
1. I would maybe like to trial the glow in the dark adhesive vinyl idea as per the below post. I know you mention that you got it of the bay but I've had a really hard time finding something such as what you suggest?

2. Ideally, I would like to Lume the indices myself on top of whatever I end up printing it on to give the dial some depth. Can someone please point me in the right direction to see if this is at all possible coz my indices are not standard or what would be a way to achieve luring them?

3. I had another idea, maybe crazy so please again lead me in the right direction, is it possible to lume the entire dial after printing rather than just the indices?

Any other thoughts or ideas?

BTW. I have read all of the posts regarding creating your own dial. I would like to thank you all for submitting your own ideas regarding developing this process. I have also taken careful notes of what I have done for posting purposes but I think it's much better to post something once I've got a finished product.

Here is a pic of my own dial as created in illustrator.










OCDetails said:


> It's just self adhesive vinyl. I bought it on ebay for a couple bucks because it was a small 'sample' size. My side hustle is in the automotive world and I wrap cars on occasion, so I've been exposed to a lot of different vinyls. You can get sample sizes that is enough for a dozen dials for a couple bucks. My favorite thing to do right now is print on glow in the dark vinyl and then use that as a watch dial. It makes for a custom look and you get the lume factor to boot.  The picture attached is a dial I printed and put in one of my 8926 cases. Ignore the misfit bezel. That's what you get when you order a bezel that is sort of the same dimensions, but not really... lol Another way to mark out the dial is just to do what I did with the black one. That is an 8926 dial that I wrapped and just didn't cut out the date window. That way it didn't matter if it wasn't lined up with the feet because I could just clip those off and use adhesive to stick the dial to the movement ring and turn it so it was straight. Lots of options. (sorry the pictures are turned. Not sure why it always does that to my pictures when I upload them. Guess I'll stop taking them in portrait mode when I know I'll want to post it.)
> 
> Anyway, the vinyl is pretty thin, but I don't know that you would be able to see where the pin holes are in the dial once you apply it. I honestly didn't notice if the dial was perforated after I picked the markers off, but I'm guessing they sheared off which is why my markers were flat. If you soaked the dial in solvent and removed the markers that way, then maybe it would leave holes behind, but they would be very very small holes. I don't know of anything small enough to fit through that would actually punch through the vinyl from behind. I'm sure there are other ways, but if you have the ability to use the hands to give you exactly where the marks should be, then I think that is the best way to go about it.


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

Old Invicta 8926 with scalloped bezel and Miyota 8215 (oh man those bezels are so easy to remove compared to the newer ones!)
C OMEX light green dial from Ebay for 8215
Plongeur hands for 8215 from Ebay (I forget the seller, I've had them for a while)
16610 LV insert from Rolesy (This is the lighter colored one but it is darker in real life than his pics on Ebay - I'm okay with it I guess)
stock Invicta bracelet
I have not debranded the case and bracelet yet but I will. 
TO DO: get a sterile case back from Ra ffles
Not sure if I will remove the cyclops or not, I usually do because I generally dislike them but I am not hating it this time


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

RogizWC said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've been interested in creating my own dial thanks to this forum and many great ideas such as these.
> Since I've designed my own dial and printed it on paper just to ensure that all the measurements are correct.
> ...


Luming it the traditional way with paint would be tricky unless you are able to mask off the areas that you don't want the lume to be. The other option is to do what I did and print the dial on a glow in the dark vinyl. It actually looks really nice and very few people are ever going to notice that it is a dial printed on vinyl (if anyone). I haven't gone as far as to clear coat the dials after I'm done, but I have done that in the past and it really levels everything out. It prints really flat on vinyl, so it looks better than if you used any other paper. Here's an example of a watch I put together for my daughter. I used the glow in the dark vinyl for this one.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

It is possible that I have coined my last bezel...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Very interesting. What size insert does it take?


----------



## RogizWC (Apr 24, 2018)

OCDetails said:


> Luming it the traditional way with paint would be tricky unless you are able to mask off the areas that you don't want the lume to be. The other option is to do what I did and print the dial on a glow in the dark vinyl. It actually looks really nice and very few people are ever going to notice that it is a dial printed on vinyl (if anyone). I haven't gone as far as to clear coat the dials after I'm done, but I have done that in the past and it really levels everything out. It prints really flat on vinyl, so it looks better than if you used any other paper. Here's an example of a watch I put together for my daughter. I used the glow in the dark vinyl for this one.


Hey there, thank you for your response.
WOW Your dial printing looks very good... On the dial you show here, how did you get the indices markings to be applied so thick? 
I assume you printed everything yourself on the vinyl adhesive or did you use another method? Pretty cool either way!

Alos, I've had a look at the bay for luminous vinyl and this is what I found... https://www.ebay.com/itm/282624167342

Or di you have something else in mind?

Cheers


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Had a spare bezel insert laying around so I went after it with sand paper and bleach. I laid it over my current setup for comparison. Should I use it?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Had a spare bezel insert laying around so I went after it with sand paper and bleach. I laid it over my current setup for comparison. Should I use it?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say only if you age the rest of it, otherwise it looks really sharp and cohesive as is.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

#murphy_mfg #murphybezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

skunkworks said:


> I would say only if you age the rest of it, otherwise it looks really sharp and cohesive as is.
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


I'd like to age a different dial possibly to use it with but for now I agree that the clean look is very sharp as is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

hey there guys...about to pull the trigger on a sapphire from Crystal times for 8926OB. High dome vs low dome? Which suits the Invicta better? Is it a pure personal-pref thing, or is there a clear winner as to which sits better by the bezel?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

They are both pretty nice. High dome.








Low dome.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

High dome it is! Thanks.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I like the low dome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

I am wanting to mod an Invicta 8926 with a 3.6.9.12 dial that has a 4 o’clock date window. Would this align properly with the date wheel on the 8926?

Or am I stuck using a dial with a 3 o’clock date window? 

Anyone with a previous experience doing this? 

Thanks.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

What is the best fitting SEL bracelet for the 8926? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Dennil said:


> I am wanting to mod an Invicta 8926 with a 3.6.9.12 dial that has a 4 o'clock date window. Would this align properly with the date wheel on the 8926?
> 
> Or am I stuck using a dial with a 3 o'clock date window?
> 
> ...


4 will work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

Porterjrm said:


> What is the best fitting SEL bracelet for the 8926?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put a "or make offer" in on the glidelock Parnis bracelet on ebay that is suggested up thread. Kind of curious how it is as well...but I'm a sucker for glidelock (even the Shenzhen version!)

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

toomanymatts said:


> I put a "or make offer" in on the glidelock Parnis bracelet on ebay that is suggested up thread. Kind of curious how it is as well...but I'm a sucker for glidelock (even the Shenzhen version!)
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


Please post pics when you get it fitted! Seeing a bracelet on a watch that doesn't fit the lug profile is something I can't overlook.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

rbesass said:


> 4 will work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13142145
> 
> 
> View attachment 13142147


Where did you pick up that dial?

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

toomanymatts said:


> Where did you pick up that dial?
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


The guys over in the BSHT (Brotherhood of Submariner Homage Thread) made a custom run of these dials. Whoever got in on it at the time bought one.
They come up for sale once in a while when someone sells a watch that has it in it.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Porterjrm said:


> Please post pics when you get it fitted! Seeing a bracelet on a watch that doesn't fit the lug profile is something I can't overlook.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a Parnis bracelet on an 8926.









This is a MilTat for an SKX023. It's slightly wiggly and proud on the bottom.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Porterjrm said:


> Please post pics when you get it fitted! Seeing a bracelet on a watch that doesn't fit the lug profile is something I can't overlook.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a Parnis bracelet on an 8926.









This is a Strapcode for an SKX023. It's slightly wiggly and proud on the bottom.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> This is a Parnis bracelet on an 8926.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures. I think I could live with the parnis. Where did you purchase it? Is there a certain one or just a 20mm parnis oyster?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I bought it off eBay a year or so ago. Search with keywords like parnis, glidelock, oyster, bracelet. Also maybe 40mm submariner. Stuff like that. Sorry I can't be more specific.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

redzebra said:


> The guys over in the BSHT (Brotherhood of Submariner Homage Thread) made a custom run of these dials. Whoever got in on it at the time bought one.
> They come up for sale once in a while when someone sells a watch that has it in it.


Yeah, I was hunting around yesterday wondering what ever happened to them...you posted this and I got a little hopeful that they had ordered another run. Wishful thinkin' as it's a great looking dial with a very cool logo (and backstory)


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

*delete*

Double posted.


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

Porterjrm said:


> Thanks for the pictures. I think I could live with the parnis. Where did you purchase it? Is there a certain one or just a 20mm parnis oyster?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





tslewisz said:


> I bought it off eBay a year or so ago. Search with keywords like parnis, glidelock, oyster, bracelet. Also maybe 40mm submariner. Stuff like that. Sorry I can't be more specific.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


I bought this one:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/P210-Parni...47909464?epid=14007699337&hash=item2a68dc8758

Hint - make an offer, I put 28 and it was instantly approved...so you can probably go a little lower if you watching the spend.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

tslewisz said:


> This is a Parnis bracelet on an 8926.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How wiggly is that miltat? Is it something a thicker springbar might fix?


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

This is my 8926 with the following mods:

-Yobokies Dial and Hands (the second one didn't fit, don't ask me why but it kept falling)
-Brushed bracelet
-Case logo removed
-New bezel insert

Unfortunately i had to open the movement cause the date didn't change and it now runs +5 sec per min which is why i can't use it atm. Currently waiting on a new NH35 from China which i ordered 60+ days ago and is currently on hold by the worst custom service in the world: the italian one.

Such a shame cause it came out great imo.










Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

toomanymatts said:


> Yeah, I was hunting around yesterday wondering what ever happened to them...you posted this and I got a little hopeful that they had ordered another run. Wishful thinkin' as it's a great looking dial with a very cool logo (and backstory)


There's another run being planned now&#8230; not for the dial you saw&#8230; this time it's for a gilt dial&#8230;. Go to the that thread and look around.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Blumo Pepsi Invicta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

redzebra said:


> There's another run being planned now&#8230; not for the dial you saw&#8230; this time it's for a gilt dial&#8230;. Go to the that thread and look around.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


cool! can you please share the link to the exact thread, there are so many ...


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

DriveTooFast said:


> now runs +5 sec per min which is why i can't use it atm.


Can you post a picture of the movement, showing the hairspring? It sounds like you may have just gotten a tangle in it.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> How wiggly is that miltat? Is it something a thicker springbar might fix?


Not enough to bother me, and a fatter bar might do it.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

wurscht said:


> cool! can you please share the link to the exact thread, there are so many ...


This is the latest: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brotherhood-submariner-homages-k-bsht-part-26-a-4674173-286.html


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

svorkoetter said:


> Can you post a picture of the movement, showing the hairspring? It sounds like you may have just gotten a tangle in it.


I tried everything... I'm convinced it's a matter of spring too tho. Here's a pic, hope it can help.










Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

svorkoetter said:


> Can you post a picture of the movement, showing the hairspring? It sounds like you may have just gotten a tangle in it.


Yo yo yo stop.

I reinstalled the hairspring for maybe the 20th time and it seems to be working fine now. What the hell...

Will give it a couple of days of wrist time to see if it keeps telling good time!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

A couple of questions if someone can help me out, I have the 8932 model currently but wanted to replace the bleach the bezel to make it look worn, replace the bezel ring with the one below, and add Vostok hands instead of the Mercedes version (also below). Will these parts fit on my current model?

Model I have: https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-mens-watch-8932.html
Bezel Ring: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bezel-Ring...rentrq:74b1d2b61630ad411808bf5efffa4095|iid:1
Vostok Hands: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SET-OF-ORI...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thoughts? Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

A couple of questions if someone can help me out, I have the 8932 model currently but wanted to replace the bleach the bezel to make it look worn, replace the bezel ring with the one below, and add Vostok hands instead of the Mercedes version (also below). Will these parts fit on my current model?

Model I have: https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-mens-watch-8932.html
Bezel Ring: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bezel-Ring...rentrq:74b1d2b61630ad411808bf5efffa4095|iid:1
Vostok Hands: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SET-OF-ORI...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thoughts? Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I just finished these two long overdue mods: one an 8926OB (coin-edge) base and the other an 8926A (scalloped bezel) base. While neither is perfect (e.g., the finishing isn't always so great; I wonder whether a black date wheel would look better with the MarianaT dial), I'm sufficiently satisfied with the current results, enough to go ahead and gift them to family members.

My plans for the two watches evolved over time. For example, from a blue Bond Seamaster homage to a hybrid Deepsea Sea-Dweller/Seamaster mod; and from a coin-edged mod with no particular homage in mind to a mostly Seamaster homage (less the handset), scalloped bezel included). I was also originally planning on keeping the "Deepseamaster" mod, but I've since decided to gift it to my dad.

Many thanks to all of the fantastic contributors to this thread for all of the inspiration, tips, etc. When I started these mods, I still regarded separating a movement from the case as a pretty big deal. This thread is incredibly instructional for a non-handy noob like me. Thus, I'm going to post a lot of details about the materials I used and processes I utilized in the hopes of contributing something useful for other newbies.

I'll try to summarize both mods off the top of my head for those who are new to this and looking for additional comments about processes, and/or looking to replicate some or all of the mods I put together.

*Deepseamaster:*
-Invicta 8926OB
-Sterilized case, case back, crown, and bracelet clasp (original bracelet), sanded and polished back to a near-mirror finish (or as close as I could get, anyway, as an amateur--I basically achieved a very lightly brushed satin-like finish)
-Sterilized rotor
-Ceramic bezel insert: "CARVING 38mm Ceramic Bezel Ring Insert For Parnis 40mm Submariner GMT Watch" from "bluetiger0917" on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/332137802327
-Sapphire crystal: Crystaltimes CT056 - Blue: https://crystaltimes.net/?s=ct056
-Dial: Yobokies Mariana Trench: Photobucket
-Hands: OSM from dlwwatches: https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/hands/products/hands-osm

*Seamaster:*
-Invicta 8926A
-Sterilized case, case back, crown, and bracelet clasp, sanded to a brushed finish
-Sterilized rotor
-Original bezel insert
-Original crystal with cyclops removed
-Dial: DAGAZ BLACK OPS SEA-EXPLORER DIAL 4:00: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
-Hands: DAGAZ PLONGEUR RED/WHITE SUPERLUMINOVA: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
-Bracelet: "WATCH BAND STAINLESS STEEL FOR OMEGA SEAMASTER BRUSH FINISH BRACELET 20MM HEAVY" from "wholesaleoutlet990" on Ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/WATCH-BAND...788586&hash=item258cd3976f:g:0UoAAOSw7I5a~uzk

*Some things I learned along the way:*

A few ceramic bezel inserts that I purchased from eBay that are marketed for the Invicta 8926 didn't seem like they'd fit either the 8926A or 8926OB bezels without perhaps taking a Dremel to the inserts or bezel itself.

The ceramic bezel insert linked above that seemed to fit the 8926OB bezel did not fit the 8926A bezel.

While not pictured, some quality aluminum bezels I found that fit the 8926A bezel are available from Tiger Concept Watch as "Bezel insert fit 5508V5 and 16800 Case inner 30.75mm outer 37.64mm": http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html However, they're all sub-style. I don't know of any Seamaster-style bezel inserts for the 8926A (that is, besides the stock bezel insert).

As the above linked ceramic bezel insert protrudes from the bezel, time will tell how well it stays in place. I used G-S cement and pressure via rubber bands to bond the bezel insert to the bezel. Fingers crossed it holds with typical wear.

Typically recommended sapphire crystals for the "8926" (e.g., Crystaltimes CT056 and Dagaz Bubble-Domed Monster Sapphire), at 30mm, fit the 8926OB, not the 8926A. I believe, but haven't personally confirmed, that the 8926A takes a 29.5mm sapphire crystal.

Also about the crystals, neither the Invicta 8926A nor 8926OB utilized a crystal seal; crystals are secured via pressure when pressed in via a crystal press. I think I popped out the original crystals after having disassembled all of the bezel pieces. Because of how the two bezel retention wires work, I assume complete disassembly of the bezel is indeed necessary before the crystal can be replaced. That is, crystals are removed and installed with the bezel disassembled.

Further about the crystals, for cyclops removal, once I pressed out the stock crystal, I heated up the raised side of the cyclops for a few seconds using a torch lighter to which I'll link. As soon as the cyclops "popped" (became foggy), I slid it right off the crystal. https://www.amazon.com/Single-Light...&qid=1526674259&sr=8-1&keywords=torch+lighter

The feet on the Yobokies Mariana Trench dial need to be twisted off with pliers, and the dial then carefully attached to the edges of the movement via a few thoughtfully placed dial dots (unfortunately I neglected to take pictures of where I placed them, but suffice it to say, near the stock foot grooves around 1-2 o'clock and 7-8 o'clock). I used "DAGAZ DIAL DOTS ADHESIVE": http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/428640

I made heavy (probably too heavy, as my amateur finishing attests) use of a Dremel for all de-branding efforts. It would have been a real bear without it. After separating all parts of the watch (case back, case back seal, crown, movement, bezel, bezel retaining wire 1, bezel insert, bezel retaining wire 2, crystal), my process was to use the Dremel to take off enough metal so that the Invicta branding was no longer evident, and then to sand from lower to higher grade grits. For a brushed finish, I sanded from the 100s, 200s, 300s, and 400s, and finished with a Scotch-Brite heavy duty scour pad. For a near-polished finish, I sanded from the 100s --> 200s --> 300s --> 400s --> 600s --> 1000s --> 2000s --> 3200 --> 4000 ---> 6000 --> 8000 --> 12000, and then finished with Cape Cod cloths and/or the Dremel polishing compound and polishing wheel included in the Dremel cleaning/polishing kit. Based on other comments in this thread, all of these gradations were likely excessive, but I'm just documenting what I actually did. When sanding, I typically just cut a piece of the sandpaper of a given grit off and wrapped it around the end of a pen to scrub with, or else folded the sandpaper to fit it into grooves and sand by rubbing.

Links for all of these de-branding materials are:
-https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003TU0XFU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
-https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000L9T4C0/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
-https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005LEXV/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
-https://www.amazon.com/CAPE-POLISH-8828-Polishing-Cloth/dp/B0102K3NLU/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1526672614&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=cape+cod+cloths
-https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HBJ8Y00/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
-https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HJC156U/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
-https://www.amazon.com/Scotch-Brite-1563721-Heavy-Scour-Count/dp/B074C7LLDL/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1526673335&sr=8-1&keywords=scotch-brite+heavy+duty+scour+pads+4+pack

If I remember correctly, I sterilized the rotors by removing them from the movement (held in place via a center screw, which can be removed via a tiny screwdriver) and rubbing them for about 20 minutes with rubbing alcohol and q-tips. The link to the tiny screwdriver set I purchased is: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009OWX5HU/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I like visuals; some good YouTube videos I relied upon to get a sense for what I was doing were:
-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7isr1tQ8CU (multi-part series)
-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTYLcG656lU
-https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFdXpfLGtTw

And finally, without further ado, on to the pics 

















































































































































































Phew, excessively long post!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ck2k01 said:


> I just finished these two long overdue mods: one an 8926OB (coin-edge) base and the other an 8926A (scalloped bezel) base. While neither is perfect (e.g., the finishing isn't always so great; I wonder whether a black date wheel would look better with the MarianaT dial), I'm sufficiently satisfied with the current results, enough to go ahead and gift them to family members.
> 
> My plans for the two watches evolved over time. For example, from a blue Bond Seamaster homage to a hybrid Deepsea Sea-Dweller/Seamaster mod; and from a coin-edged mod with no particular homage in mind to a mostly Seamaster homage (less the handset), scalloped bezel included). I was also originally planning on keeping the "Deepseamaster" mod, but I've since decided to gift it to my dad.
> 
> ...


You can replace crystals without removing the bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

PhantomLamb said:


> A couple of questions if someone can help me out, I have the 8932 model currently but wanted to replace the bleach the bezel to make it look worn, replace the bezel ring with the one below, and add Vostok hands instead of the Mercedes version (also below). Will these parts fit on my current model?
> 
> Model I have: https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-mens-watch-8932.html
> Bezel Ring: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bezel-Ring...rentrq:74b1d2b61630ad411808bf5efffa4095|iid:1
> ...


That bezel is for a Seiko and will not fit an Invicta.

You have a quartz Invicta, not the models with the Seiko automatic movements that we are modding here. You would have to figure out what quartz movement it is and what sized hands it would take. It certainly wouldn't take Vostok hands.

Good luck.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> I just finished these two long overdue mods: one an 8926OB (coin-edge) base and the other an 8926A (scalloped bezel) base. While neither is perfect (e.g., the finishing isn't always so great; I wonder whether a black date wheel would look better with the MarianaT dial), I'm sufficiently satisfied with the current results, enough to go ahead and gift them to family members.
> 
> My plans for the two watches evolved over time. For example, from a blue Bond Seamaster homage to a hybrid Deepsea Sea-Dweller/Seamaster mod; and from a coin-edged mod with no particular homage in mind to a mostly Seamaster homage (less the handset), scalloped bezel included). I was also originally planning on keeping the "Deepseamaster" mod, but I've since decided to gift it to my dad.
> 
> ...


They look amazing! I wasn't aware that there was a ceramic bezel that didn't require sanding to fit correctly. I'll have to order one for sure


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

swank said:


> That bezel is for a Seiko and will not fit an Invicta.
> 
> You have a quartz Invicta, not the models with the Seiko automatic movements that we are modding here. You would have to figure out what quartz movement it is and what sized hands it would take. It certainly wouldn't take Vostok hands.
> 
> Good luck.


Sorry, it is the 8926 automatic, my apologies for the wrong model. I am looking for that fat arrow style as opposed to the Mercedes.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

PhantomLamb said:


> Sorry, it is the 8926 automatic, my apologies for the wrong model. I am looking for that fat arrow style as opposed to the Mercedes.


That bezel won't work still. But hands from Dagaz and Yobokies will. If you want an arrow style, you could look at the commando from Dagaz = Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Invicta Milsub Mod

8926 base

eBay Rolex milsub insert
Raffles time sterile vintage milsub dial
Yobokies patina milsub hands
Dagaz tropic strap
Esslinger high hat mineral dome crystal


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Back from vacation, and ready to get working finishin up 4 mods i got in various stages of work.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

laff79 said:


> Invicta Milsub Mod
> 
> 8926 base
> 
> ...


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

redzebra said:


> Nice mod... looks like the insert is a little small. Tiger has an insert in this milsub style that I've used that fits the 8926ob.


Thanks. Yeah it's small.

Really? I've never seen inserts on his page before. I'll check it out.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

laff79 said:


> Invicta Milsub Mod
> 
> 8926 base
> 
> ...


I love the crystal, do you have a link to that one?

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Esslinger website. I forget what it’s called to be honest. It’s been mentioned in this thread before however. Somewhere


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

swank said:


> PhantomLamb said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, it is the 8926 automatic, my apologies for the wrong model. I am looking for that fat arrow style as opposed to the Mercedes.
> ...


Any idea where I could get a bezel with the ridges? They seem to be on the majority of the divers here.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

PhantomLamb said:


> Any idea where I could get a bezel with the ridges? They seem to be on the majority of the divers here.


Buy the 8926ob. Otherwise read the thread, you can cut a coin edge in after you file off the scallops.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Still waiting on a coin edge bezel and Dagaz rose gold snow flake hands. It's getting close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUBattraction (May 23, 2018)

Does anyone here know anything about the Brookiana Subs with automatic movements on eBay? All the auto Subs seem to have NH35 movements, are 42mm in diameter, and lacking a (useless to me) HEV. They seem like they’d be a great larger sized platform for modding. The pricing seems to start in the $50 range on a NATO strap. 

They look like they give the 8926 a serious run for the money and have the increased size. Does anyone here have any experience owning or modding the Brookiana auto NH35 watches?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

That does look very interesting, thanks for sharing the Brookiana.

I hope someone gets one so we can learn. I'd have a few questions... First, proportionally it looks like the dial is bigger. If that is the case, then the Dagaz/Yobokies dials may not work. Hands would work, of course. Then I'd want to know logs of things like is the case solid SS, quality of bracelet, bezel action, etc..


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

They accepted 26 from me. Woot woot. Thanks for the tip.



toomanymatts said:


> I bought this one:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/P210-Parni...47909464?epid=14007699337&hash=item2a68dc8758
> 
> Hint - make an offer, I put 28 and it was instantly approved...so you can probably go a little lower if you watching the spend.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

For one of my in orogress mods, im going to need to drill out the crowntube, and was wondering if i should invest in a mini drill press, or a vise for a fullsize drill press?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> For one of my in orogress mods, im going to need to drill out the crowntube, and was wondering if i should invest in a mini drill press, or a vise for a fullsize drill press?


Dbl Post


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> For one of my in orogress mods, im going to need to drill out the crowntube, and was wondering if i should invest in a mini drill press, or a vise for a fullsize drill press?


I've done a few threaded crown tubes and in my opinion, you need a drill press and vise. Being off by the slightest amount is noticeable when you put it all together. 
You may get away with doing it by hand if you're just drilling out an existing tube, but you risk messing up the hole with the slightest movement. 
If that's what you're doing, I would try heating and pressing it out instead.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> I've done a few threaded crown tubes and in my opinion, you need a drill press and vise. Being off by the slightest amount is noticeable when you put it all together.
> You may get away with doing it by hand if you're just drilling out an existing tube, but you risk messing up the hole with the slightest movement.
> If that's what you're doing, I would try heating and pressing it out instead.


Already have the tube out, just need to drill out the hole to accept a bigger crown tube.


----------



## RogizWC (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello fellow modders,

I am in the process of modifying a 9937. I bought it especially to mod.

My first stumbling block has been with the bezel assembly. When I received it, it was not clicking properly and it was over polished so it was hard to turn so i thought I would take it off and see if I can clean it.

I read all the tutorials and watched a few videos regarding taking off the bezel on a 8926 however, the clearances on a 9937 were virtually non-existent. There was absolutely no way to get the anything in between the bezel and the case. After trying for several hours, I ended up bending the bezel... Boo for me!

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone on this forum knows if I can fit a 8926 bezel on a 9937 and if anyone has one they are willing to pass (happy to pay) onto me? If not, would anyone have a spare 9937 bezel they are willing to offload to me. I've searched high and wide for a 9937 and its non-existent.

As always, anyones help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

P.s. here it is... I still feel like an idiot for bending it btw...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

RogizWC said:


> Hello fellow modders,
> 
> I am in the process of modifying a 9937. I bought it especially to mod.
> 
> ...


It may be salvageable. I have bent them in the past. I use two hard wood blocks at least 3/4 inch thick and a framing hammer or heavy ball peen hammer. Place the bezel between the blocks and strike the blocks with the hammer. After check your progress by setting the bezel on a piece of glass or something very flat. Once you ate most of the way there I place it in a padded vice. My vice is padded with oak. Just massage the bezel a little and check it. It will straighten. But do not ever strike the bezel directly, ever. 
If you need someone to do it for you PM me. I'll help you out and if all else fails I have a 9937 case I might be able to be talked out of for the right price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Invicta 23678
Dagaz: dial, minute & hour hands
DLW: seconds hand
Murphy: bezel


----------



## RogizWC (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello fellow modders,

I am in the process of modifying a 9937. I bought it especially to mod.

My first stumbling block has been with the bezel assembly. When I received it, it was not clicking properly and it was over polished so it was hard to turn so i thought I would take it off and see if I can clean it.

I read all the tutorials and watched a few videos regarding taking off the bezel on a 8926 however, the clearances on a 9937 were virtually non-existent. There was absolutely no way to get the anything in between the bezel and the case. After trying for several hours, I ended up bending the bezel... Boo for me!

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone on this forum knows if I can fit a 8926 bezel on a 9937 and if anyone has one they are willing to pass (happy to pay) onto me? If not, would anyone have a spare 9937 bezel they are willing to offload to me. I've searched high and wide for a 9937 and its non-existent.

As always, anyones help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

P.s. here it is... I still feel like an idiot for bending it btw...
View attachment 13164919


----------



## RogizWC (Apr 24, 2018)

Ok, Firstly I would like to apologise to everyone for posting twice! I pressed refresh and then it posted again. 

Secondly, you sir are a true gentleman. I am so thankful for this community and all the info on her and you especially as you have replied back to me each time I have posted I think and I really appreciate it.

So, I have 2 pieces of wood and a normal hammer so I will try what you have recommended today and see how it goes. The only thing is I do not have access to a proper vice so I am not sure how I will go... but regardless I will try, otherwise I will have to hit you up on your offer regarding that case!

Also, I very much like that black watch you posted on BSH thread. I thought it looked amazing! What was it? Invicta 8926? How did you go about modding that?


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I tried $20 and got declined. $26 worked. Thanks.



Gonkl said:


> They accepted 26 from me. Woot woot. Thanks for the tip.





> Originally Posted by toomanymatts View Post
> I bought this one:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/P210-Parnis...item2a68dc8758
> ...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

RogizWC said:


> Hello fellow modders,
> 
> I am in the process of modifying a 9937. I bought it especially to mod.
> 
> ...


Another option is getting a coinedge bezel from Murphys, if the wood block trick doesnt work


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Another option is getting a coinedge bezel from Murphys, if the wood block trick doesnt work


I don't think Murphy sells one for 9937. They are different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Well thats no fun


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

RogizWC said:


> Hello fellow modders,
> 
> I am in the process of modifying a 9937. I bought it especially to mod.
> 
> ...


I bent the bezel the first time I ever modded an 8926. I reshaped it and it worked perfectly again. Lay the bezel on something perfectly flat like a piece of glass from a picture. Work your fingers pushing down on the bezel around the circumference 180° apart to find where the bends are. Lay the bezel over a small wooden dowel with the bends on the dowel, press down on the ends 90° from each bend, until it straightens out. You can use your hand or a wooden block to press down. Obviously they bend pretty easy or we wouldn't have ended up in this situation in there first place.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## RogizWC (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks for your help skunkworks... I have tried this method... Rbesass suggested it earlier. I've been able to get the bezel straight enough to get it on but it still not ratcheting properly... It's my first mod so lots to learn I guess.

I would really like to salvage it if i can...



skunkworks said:


> I bent the bezel the first time I ever modded an 8926. I reshaped it and it worked perfectly again. Lay the bezel on something perfectly flat like a piece of glass from a picture. Work your fingers pushing down on the bezel around the circumference 180° apart to find where the bends are. Lay the bezel over a small wooden dowel with the bends on the dowel, press down on the ends 90° from each bend, until it straightens out. You can use your hand or a wooden block to press down. Obviously they bend pretty easy or we wouldn't have ended up in this situation in there first place.
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

OK maybe I am missing something on mobile app, but I am seeing the size guide telling what inner and outer diameter means, but not the actual diameter for this insert.

Any idea if this will fit an 8926 ob?

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/171145601643

It's far more expensive than I usually pay, but Ken seems to be the only other option and he has them back ordered and hoping they will be in in a month. Maybe. Perhaps. Considering whether it should just suck it up and pay double rather than wait for a maybe perhaps...if it fits of course.

Failing that, a lead on any other vendor with this insert would be great!

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

toomanymatts said:


> OK maybe I am missing something on mobile app, but I am seeing the size guide telling what inner and outer diameter means, but not the actual diameter for this insert.
> 
> Any idea if this will fit an 8926 ob?
> 
> ...


It's too small.

Found this on another listing...

OUTSIDE DIAMETER : 36.5MM
INSIDE DIAMETER : 30.3MM


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dbl Post


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

^ ah dammit. Appreciate the help though!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

RogizWC- I made one of these bezel removal tools and it has worked well on my 9937 and a few 8926s.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/diy-...1381514.html#/topics/1381514?page=1&_k=j78otk


----------



## RogizWC (Apr 24, 2018)

jzoo said:


> RogizWC- I made one of these bezel removal tools and it has worked well on my 9937 and a few 8926s.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/diy-...1381514.html#/topics/1381514?page=1&_k=j78otk


WOw jzoo, what an ingenious design! 
I will go to the hardware store and try and make something like this as the 9937 is next to impossible to get off at least on my example. 
There is almost no clearance or a way to get anything in thin enough to get the wire out as per the 8926.

Anyway, for future reference, for those people who might come across a 9937, although I have not tested this yet, Rbesass has confirmed that the 8926 and 9937 bezels are not interchangeable. I also spoke to Dave Murphy who was extremely helpful and so quick to reply to my emails regarding bezel replacement, he does not make one off bezels for a 9937.

So the lesson for me at least was, ummm 
1. For your very first project, get an 8926 and not a 9937. (So many more parts available than the less popular 9937)
2. DO NOT BEND THE BEZEL as it does not work very well afterwards.
3. This community is wonderful and I am thankful for everyone's replies and general posts which I have read through before starting y project.

I am now not the next phase which is working on printing my own dial. Have a lot to do and learn but still a lot of fun in the mean time.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

cue Tom Petty.........the waiting is the hardes.......

Project: Milgauss 6541 homage

Watch - here
Dial - here
Crystal - here
Hands - please god arrive
Bezel insert - please god restock
Bracelet - when she comes she comes....

Will probably do most of it without the insert, that's an easy glue-in later (famous last words from every mod-job in history) but still....this is killing me.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheepy (Aug 26, 2015)

So here's my modified Invicta...and it was completely free!!
All I've done is remove the branding on the case, remove the dial badge and name and clean it up. I'm pretty chuffed with the result!


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

Here’s my first 8926 mod. I know it does not look anything remarkably close to what all you modders had done (or at least those that I have seen done). But I wanted a watch I can wear for those days I really, absolutely, don’t care what time of the day it is, like family time in Panama, or Mexico, or the Philippines, or any other island my kid wants to go to, and the only thing I want to know is what time do I wake up (when the sun is up), what time do I eat (when I’m hungry), and what time do I go to sleep (when I’m tired).

And it’s also a learning time for me without wasting hands and dials. That being said, I think my next project would be a 62MAS homage. I just don’t know yet what inexpensive watch/case I need to use as a platform.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello guys,

After about a year following this thread and experimenting, here are my 2 Invicta mods:















Hands and dials: Dagaz, Yobokies, Ofrei
Bezels: Alpha Watches Europe & Taobao (for the ceramic). 
Sapphire Crystals: Crystal times

And here are a couple more ideas using the same sources (for hands and dials) as above but different mod bases (sharkey tuna and sharkey 6105):


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Dennil said:


> Here's my first 8926 mod. I know it does not look anything remarkably close to what all you modders had done (or at least those that I have seen done). But I wanted a watch I can wear for those days I really, absolutely, don't care what time of the day it is, like family time in Panama, or Mexico, or the Philippines, or any other island my kid wants to go to, and the only thing I want to know is what time do I wake up (when the sun is up), what time do I eat (when I'm hungry), and what time do I go to sleep (when I'm tired).
> 
> And it's also a learning time for me without wasting hands and dials. That being said, I think my next project would be a 62MAS homage. I just don't know yet what inexpensive watch/case I need to use as a platform.


This one, I like. Where did you get those hands?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

rbesass said:


> This one, I like. Where did you get those hands?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad it caught your attention. From these guys. Mine took a week To arrive since they are based from the Philippines, I think. They also have the dragon shroud which I think was used by one WUS member to mod and SKX007. They also havd dials made of mother of pearl.

https://www.dragonshroud.com/hands

The dial was from a guy in Singapore I saw on eBay.

Pardon typo and brevity. Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, that post reminded me of Dragonshroud and I ordered a few hands from him. I've got some mods waiting to be done as a slowly assemble the parts I like.

Has anyone else had good experience with the fit of Dragonshroud hands?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

If anyone needs more Invictas to mod, the 8926 is $60 at Amazon right now:
https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Diver-Collection-Automatic-Silver-Tone/dp/B001E96DHA


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

OK still waiting on Ken to restock bezel inserts but got impatient and did most of the job yesterday (pics will come when insert is done!) 

Meanwhile, I am finding it (8926ob) to wear a bit thick. 

Will a sterile case back thin the profile on it significantly? 

If so, any recommendations on where to source one that fits? 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

toomanymatts said:


> OK still waiting on Ken to restock bezel inserts but got impatient and did most of the job yesterday (pics will come when insert is done!)
> 
> Meanwhile, I am finding it (8926ob) to wear a bit thick.
> 
> ...


It will thin it a little. That Seiko movement is pretty thick. 
[email protected] has them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

rbesass said:


> It will thin it a little. That Seiko movement is pretty thick.
> [email protected] has them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, and yeah I know the nh35 takes some space, but not really interested in seeing the yellow rotor so figuring if a quarter mm of steel can replace a couple mm of crystal, it should come down.

Assuming that the RT models I am looking at are the Sub models, right?

Lots out of stock *sigh*

Hopefully they will be back in at the same time as my bezel insert!

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

rbesass said:


> It will thin it a little. That Seiko movement is pretty thick.
> [email protected] has them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any idea how much? I've found myself thinking that a couple mm thinner would help the watch to wear better on my wrist. I've been trying to explore options. I like the display case back, but if a sterile case back will make a noticeable enough difference it may be worth it for me.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

toomanymatts said:


> Thanks, and yeah I know the nh35 takes some space, but not really interested in seeing the yellow rotor so figuring if a quarter mm of steel can replace a couple mm of crystal, it should come down.
> 
> Assuming that the RT models I am looking at are the Sub models, right?
> 
> ...


You can email him through his contact page or find him on eBay. He has them.

Remove the rotor and drop it in a bit of acetone. In 10-40 minutes the yellow will come right off. Reinstall and lube the rotor bearings with silicone based oil. You can find it at esslinger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

bms259 said:


> Any idea how much? I've found myself thinking that a couple mm thinner would help the watch to wear better on my wrist. I've been trying to explore options. I like the display case back, but if a sterile case back will make a noticeable enough difference it may be worth it for me.


Under 1mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

rbesass said:


> Under 1mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah then not worth doing...was hoping for at least 2-3

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Gold and two-tone Invictas on sale in the Amazon Gold Box today, if anyone is looking for those.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey, $43 for the blue Invicta OB, which seems to be an all-time low on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9094OB-Collection-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B00HLVH1GW


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

​
I picked up the 8929OB that Amazon has on sale today. I had an 8926OB in the past, so I know that Invicta makes a good product once you ignore the stigma. I decided on the 8929 this go-around because I lack the one thing every watch collection should have: an ostentatious gold watch.

That being said, I do want to mod the dial and hands. I'm open to most styles, but I am looking for suggestions.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I got 3 9094OB’s and an 8929OB. I went for the gold too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

rbesass said:


> I got 3 9094OB's and an 8929OB. I went for the gold too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But these are plated, so you can't get rid of the tramp stamp on the side can you?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

The stamp stays. But it was $49 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjv305 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry if this was posted before, but does anyone offer these services to do this all for me?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

swank said:


> Hey, $43 for the blue Invicta OB, which seems to be an all-time low on Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-9094OB-Collection-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B00HLVH1GW


Of all the times to be on a buying freeze.. my wife would kill me if I had one show up right now. But it is so tempting!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Ha! I finally gave in and was going to buy one. Now Amazon won't let me. 

I posted the deal hoping that all of you might buy them out before I succumbed. I guess you did!


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Got a 9094OB coming in from Amazon sale

I plan to do a complete mod. Pretty much decided on dial and hands from Dagaz. 

But not sure where to source sapphire crystal and bezel from

I tried searching through the forums but didn't get one specific to 9094 model.

Can someone please direct me to crystal and bezel that fit properly for this model.... Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Consider yourself lucky, we in Europe can't get the Invicta for less than 70€ which is basically double the price you all paid with this Amazon promo.

The regular price is 130€ also, lol.

Here's a pic of my mod


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> ​
> I picked up the 8929OB that Amazon has on sale today. I had an 8926OB in the past, so I know that Invicta makes a good product once you ignore the stigma. I decided on the 8929 this go-around because I lack the one thing every watch collection should have: an ostentatious gold watch.
> 
> That being said, I do want to mod the dial and hands. I'm open to most styles, but I am looking for suggestions.


Here is what I did.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Here is what I did.
> 
> View attachment 13219201


May I ask where you sourced the dial, and is there a no-date version?


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

That's neat

Where did you source the bezel from? Any chance this and 9094OB are same case... I'm unsure where to source a bezel insert


flamingrabbit said:


> Here is what I did.
> 
> View attachment 13219201


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

jagv428 said:


> That's neat
> 
> Where did you source the bezel from? Any chance this and 9094OB are same case... I'm unsure where to source a bezel insert
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


That is a Dagaz dial and there is a no date version

Wrong quote, but you will work it out

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> May I ask where you sourced the dial, and is there a no-date version?


Meant to quote this post ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Will 16610 inserts fit an 8926? Tried a 16800-810 and it was too big o.d. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Sogeha said:


> That is a Dagaz dial and there is a no date version
> 
> Wrong quote, but you will work it out
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Just as Brother Sogeha said. The insert is from Tiger Concept and the crystal is acrylic from Esslinger. (SKU 20415)


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Will 16610 inserts fit an 8926? Tried a 16800-810 and it was too big o.d.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought a 16610 from wo990 on eBay, for an 8926, ended up having to sand down the outside a bit to fit it.

TC inserts work best imo.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Hey all, can someone point me to which of the two Tiger Concepts insert version fits the 8926OB best? I've perused the forum and found many recommendations for the TC inserts over the eBay 16800 inserts, just not any specifying which one is the better fit. Many thanks!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^The ones for the TC 5508 cases.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> Hey all, can someone point me to which of the two Tiger Concepts insert version fits the 8926OB best? I've perused the forum and found many recommendations for the TC inserts over the eBay 16800 inserts, just not any specifying which one is the better fit. Many thanks!


The 5508 ones they are listed directly under the watches as 5508 16800 Bezel Inserts.

If you want to try more than one he will combine shipping. They are nice he ships fast and they have good quality tape on them.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

LogisticsCzar said:


> The 5508 ones they are listed directly under the watches as 5508 16800 Bezel Inserts.
> 
> If you want to try more than one he will combine shipping. They are nice he ships fast and they have good quality tape on them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Much appreciated! I thought they would be for the 16800, but wanted to confirm before I ordered. I'm digging their color schemes.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> Much appreciated! I thought they would be for the 16800, but wanted to confirm before I ordered. I'm digging their color schemes.


Yeah he's got a ton of options there. And the insert measurements too which isnot in and or hard to confirm in most eBay listings.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Something a little different ...........

8926OB case with all the Invicta removed, fitted with Omega 565 movement and dial

















At some point I'll fit a coin edge bezel and a different insert


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

pascs said:


> Something a little different ...........
> 
> 8926OB case with all the Invicta removed, fitted with Omega 565 movement and dial
> 
> ...


How hard was it to drop that Omega movement in?


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> How hard was it to drop that Omega movement in?


Surprisingly easy. When I first made a mock up of the dial and movement I wasnt expecting anything would line up, but the stem lined up perfectly with the case and amazingly the auto rotor fits with a fraction of clearance to the inside of the case back. The inside of the case itself is 29.4mm and the 565 Omega movement is 28.4mm so you need a very thin movement spacer to go between them, I will probably make some minor changes to the spacer so the 565 case clamps fit against the inside of the case to ensure the movement has no possibility to move, its already very tight but there is always room for improvement. The spacer took a number of hours to make, its just a round ring but it is only 0.5mm thick after all so takes a bit of care.
The Omega dial will need to be no more than 29mm to fit. I'm using a domed crystal but I think the original flat crystal should also fit as the hands arent any higher than the original movement, and the standard Omega stem fits the Invicta crown.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

What case back from raffles fits the 8926ob case?

Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

pascs said:


> Surprisingly easy. When I first made a mock up of the dial and movement I wasnt expecting anything would line up, but the stem lined up perfectly with the case and amazingly the auto rotor fits with a fraction of clearance to the inside of the case back. The inside of the case itself is 29.4mm and the 565 Omega movement is 28.4mm so you need a very thin movement spacer to go between them, I will probably make some minor changes to the spacer so the 565 case clamps fit against the inside of the case to ensure the movement has no possibility to move, its already very tight but there is always room for improvement. The spacer took a number of hours to make, its just a round ring but it is only 0.5mm thick after all so takes a bit of care.
> The Omega dial will need to be no more than 29mm to fit. I'm using a domed crystal but I think the original flat crystal should also fit as the hands arent any higher than the original movement, and the standard Omega stem fits the Invicta crown.


Hmm, this makes me want to try and swap a chinese GMT movement


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

pascs said:


> Surprisingly easy. When I first made a mock up of the dial and movement I wasnt expecting anything would line up, but the stem lined up perfectly with the case and amazingly the auto rotor fits with a fraction of clearance to the inside of the case back. The inside of the case itself is 29.4mm and the 565 Omega movement is 28.4mm so you need a very thin movement spacer to go between them, I will probably make some minor changes to the spacer so the 565 case clamps fit against the inside of the case to ensure the movement has no possibility to move, its already very tight but there is always room for improvement. The spacer took a number of hours to make, its just a round ring but it is only 0.5mm thick after all so takes a bit of care.
> The Omega dial will need to be no more than 29mm to fit. I'm using a domed crystal but I think the original flat crystal should also fit as the hands arent any higher than the original movement, and the standard Omega stem fits the Invicta crown.


I can't decide if I think this is awesome or a tragic waste of an Omega movement haha.

However, the "awesome" side of me has to ask: "Where did you get the movement from?"

Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

toomanymatts said:


> I can't decide if I think this is awesome or a tragic waste of an Omega movement haha.
> 
> However, the "awesome" side of me has to ask: "Where did you get the movement from?"
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


In some ways I agree that you shouldnt waste an Omega movement in this type of case but I already have a number of Omega watches and I wasnt prepared to pay $1500 for an Omega case. There is only one Omega divers case which is still available to buy new for the 565 movement and I already have a Seamaster 300 with that case so there wouldnt be any fun in having the same watch but just with a different dial.

I paid about $140 for the dial and about the same for the movement, which I then cleaned and serviced before putting it in the case. The hands I already had from another Omega project but they were cheap enough to buy from Cousins

For me part of the fun of this sort of watch is in the planning and building of it :-!

Also just fitted an Ajuicet AR domed crystal for a slightly different look


----------



## S.spalding (May 9, 2018)

First post on the site. You all have helped get me into watch modding and did just a few small things with this 8928ob. Swapped out bezel insert for a black aluminum insert, dagaz California dial and a domed sapphire crystal. Have a better bracelet on the way as well.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone used hands from Tiger-Concept? How does the quality compare with Dagaz or Yobokies?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Has anyone used hands from Tiger-Concept? How does the quality compare with Dagaz or Yobokies?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not specifically on an Invicta, but I have used Tiger Concepts hands a few times and like them. Even under a loupe they look good and I subjectivity feel they are a bit thicker and more robust than the Yobokies hands I have used. I have only once used a second hand from Dagaz so it wouldn't be fair to comment, but Yobokies and TC, I would choose and what I preferred the look of.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

jagv428 said:


> What case back from raffles fits the 8926ob case?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Any of the sub casebacks from him


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Double post - Deleted


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

pascs said:


> In some ways I agree that you shouldnt waste an Omega movement in this type of case but I already have a number of Omega watches and I wasnt prepared to pay $1500 for an Omega case. There is only one Omega divers case which is still available to buy new for the 565 movement and I already have a Seamaster 300 with that case so there wouldnt be any fun in having the same watch but just with a different dial.
> 
> I paid about $140 for the dial and about the same for the movement, which I then cleaned and serviced before putting it in the case. The hands I already had from another Omega project but they were cheap enough to buy from Cousins
> 
> ...


I've certainly been wrong before... but the hands do not look Omega to me.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

ccpeabody said:


> I've certainly been wrong before... but the hands do not look Omega to me.


They are 100% Omega, they are the black hands from 166.068 but I think sometimes also used on some of the other 565 / 552 Omega divers like the 166.024


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

ccpeabody said:


> I've certainly been wrong before... but the hands do not look Omega to me.


They are 100% Omega, they are the black hands from 166.068 but I think sometimes also used on some of the other 565 / 552 Omega divers like the 166.024

and for comparison b-)


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

pascs said:


> They are 100% Omega, they are the black hands from 166.068 but I think sometimes also used on some of the other 565 / 552 Omega divers like the 166.024
> 
> and for comparison b-)
> 
> View attachment 13254817


Thank you very much for the images! I wasn't aware that Omega had semi-sword hands. (Hour hand sword and minute hand not)

Chris


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

Double post - deleted


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Almost there.

I did this case work last year and removed too much from the crown guards causing the crown not to sit close enough to the case. I finally took it a step further and removed the crown tube, drilled the recess for the lip on the tube, and shortened the stem. I've gotta say I'm happy with the final result. It isn't perfect, but it is way better than before. If I had taken any more material out of the case i would've been buying a larger diameter crown tube and new crown. Now I have to wait for my hands to get back in stock and it'll be done.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

I picked up this Invicta 9094OB on an Amazon flash sale








And now it looks like this:


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Nice. Did the dial come with logo attached? How did you otherwise place it?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Gonkl said:


> Nice. Did the dial come with logo attached? How did you otherwise place it?


Thanks! The dial was sterile, it came from Ajuicet.

I sourced the logo from a scrapped Seiko dial, sanded off the pins from the back and used Elmer's Glue-All (very carefully) to attach it to the dial.

Elmer's allows you time to position it properly before setting, and any excess dries clear, and can be gently persuaded off with a toothpick.

It's a painstaking process, and to be honest it's also a real pain, with potential disaster lurking at every turn, but very satisfying to complete.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

ccmjd said:


> Thanks! The dial was sterile, it came from Ajuicet.
> 
> I sourced the logo from a scrapped Seiko dial, sanded off the pins from the back and used Elmer's Glue-All (very carefully) to attach it to the dial.
> 
> ...


Looks great. Hats off to you sir


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Latest mod









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlickTime (Dec 1, 2012)

Can someone please tell me where I can find a ceramic bezel insert for my Invict Prodiver 9937? 

Also, can the pro diver dials be re-lumed? My dial lume is awful but I'm not even sure if that's regular lume in there. 

I presume the bezels are the same size as the 8926. Any further information on where I can get other mods for my 9937 would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.
I apologize for asking a question that has probably been covered but I simply don't have the time to go through 800 pages on this topic... O.O


----------



## SlickTime (Dec 1, 2012)

Duplicate


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

SlickTime said:


> Can someone please tell me where I can find a ceramic bezel insert for my Invict Prodiver 9937?
> 
> Also, can the pro diver dials be re-lumed? My dial lume is awful but I'm not even sure if that's regular lume in there.
> 
> ...


Joshin says that the "carving 38mm bezel insert" on ebay is a direct fit:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-776.html#post45920835

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-770.html#post45842025


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Just completed this one ....minimalistic

Sterile case, Raffles dial, Seiko hands, Murphy bezel


----------



## ccpeabody (May 3, 2008)

pascs said:


> Just completed this one ....minimalistic
> 
> Sterile case, Raffles dial, Seiko hands, Murphy bezel
> 
> View attachment 13282817


Love the dial with no logo!

Wish there were more available.

Nice job.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

pascs said:


> Just completed this one ....minimalistic
> 
> Sterile case, Raffles dial, Seiko hands, Murphy bezel
> 
> View attachment 13282817


That dial always looks good

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Got bored while trying to decide on dial/hands/bezel combo


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

Gonkl said:


> Got bored while trying to decide on dial/hands/bezel combo


Nice!

I am also thinking of doing a 62MAS homage on an 8926. I have the dial and hands. But I was considering going with the scalloped bezel with the fully marked 60-minute bezel insert rather than the marked 20-minute insert on the 8926OB.

Question is: is there a bezel insert that would fit the 8926OB with a full minute marks a la 62MAS?

Thanks.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Letting this go incomplete at a steal of a price. Only posting here for now since it is incomplete and you guys are capable of completing it. Only lacking hands and the bezel insert permanently attached. Pm for more details.

























I'm freeing up funds for a new purchase. The case work was done by me and the bezel done by Lifetrekker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Dennil said:


> Nice!
> 
> I am also thinking of doing a 62MAS homage on an 8926. I have the dial and hands. But I was considering going with the scalloped bezel with the fully marked 60-minute bezel insert rather than the marked 20-minute insert on the 8926OB.
> 
> ...


Tiger concepts have fully marked bezels but not in the 62mas style. I have resolved to remove the crown guards as a definite must do. Maybe something will come up by then  Other options are going pseudo BB


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

Received my new bezel today in the mail. Wanted to switch it up from the green bezel I had initially had on it.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jun 13, 2018)

Yobokies Poker dial in C3 and matching hands. The only disappointment is that the lume is horrible, really bad. It looks good though, at least when there is light.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jun 13, 2018)

IAmHolland said:


> Yobokies Poker dial in C3 and matching hands. The only disappointment is that the lume is horrible, really bad. It looks good though, at least when there is light.


Why can't I edit my post, and why is the image rotated?

It also has a CrystalTimes double domed crystal.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

IAmHolland said:


> Yobokies Poker dial in C3 and matching hands. The only disappointment is that the lume is horrible, really bad. It looks good though, at least when there is light.
> 
> View attachment 13288607


It looks really good. I did one of those too and was disappointed by the lume. 5 minutes after you charge it you can't see it at all. But they look spectacular during the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

IAmHolland said:


> Yobokies Poker dial in C3 and matching hands. The only disappointment is that the lume is horrible, really bad. It looks good though, at least when there is light.
> 
> View attachment 13288607


I had the same issue with the Trinity Dial, it looks like it would have tons of lume applied, but the charge was mediocre and was visible for maybe 30 minutes. It looked great and the printing was crisp and the finish was awesome, but I guess the lume isn't Yobokies strong point. Ive ordered a few dials and not a one had good lume.

On the upside your mod came out looking slick!


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Finally got around to installing Murphy bezel



















Very strong lume


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

For all black bay modders... Dagaz has snowflake "rose gold hand set" back in stock

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Fonally got around to getting to my watch guy and getting the hands put on this guy 














Tiger Concepts 12 hour insert, Esslinger domed mineral crystal, Baffles (with a R instead) sterile milsub dial, and field hands from xxxxx (cant remember). Next step is figuring some strap options. Leather, rubber or NATO Guess imma have to spend some money and find what works!, but for now, i can move on to my next one!


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Is the following same as the recommended parnis p210 bracelet...

https://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=152343184991&txnId=1742838416005

I'm guessing it's a typo in listing

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

It appears so


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

Gonkl said:


> Tiger concepts have fully marked bezels but not in the 62mas style. I have resolved to remove the crown guards as a definite must do. Maybe something will come up by then ? Other options are going pseudo BB


Thanks. I'll look iinto that.


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

aluo said:


> Received my new bezel today in the mail. Wanted to switch it up from the green bezel I had initially had on it.


Where did you get that bezel insert?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Dennil said:


> Where did you get that bezel insert?


http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

swank said:


> Dennil said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get that bezel insert?
> ...


The website states inner diameter of 30.75 mm and outer diameter of 37.64 mm.

I thought 8926 bezel insert is 30.30 mm inner and 37.45 mm outer. Looking at the picture on an iPhone 6+ screen, it does not seem you filed the insert down.

What am I missing here?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Dennil said:


> The website states inner diameter of 30.75 mm and outer diameter of 37.64 mm.
> 
> I thought 8926 bezel insert is 30.30 mm inner and 37.45 mm outer. Looking at the picture on an iPhone 6+ screen, it does not seem you filed the insert down.
> 
> What am I missing here?


The tier concept bezel insert drops right in, no issues


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

New crown and buckle strap came in today, like it so far


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Prime day deals on the 8926ob and 9094ob, $44 and $42 respectively!


----------



## Kane_ (Jun 22, 2016)

Sorry to ask a dumb question but is the only difference between the 8926 and 9094 the color and the fluting on the bezel? Planning on buying one to do a FFF mod with.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Kane_ said:


> Sorry to ask a dumb question but is the only difference between the 8926 and 9094 the color and the fluting on the bezel? Planning on buying one to do a FFF mod with.


The 8926ob and 9094ob that are on Prime Day deal right now are exactly the same with the same bezel grip style with the exception of dial color and bezel insert color, one being black, one blue. Aside from that no difference whatsoever. The regular 8926, the one with the scalloped bezel, is not on sale right now.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Kane_ said:


> Sorry to ask a dumb question but is the only difference between the 8926 and 9094 the color and the fluting on the bezel? Planning on buying one to do a FFF mod with.











Go with the 8927 for the fff mod 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Go with the 8927 for the fff mod
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yeah. The dial Dagaz makes with the gold indexes would look great with that!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

ConSeanery said:


> Hell yeah. The dial Dagaz makes with the gold indexes would look great with that!


I've had that dial on hand for a while. It'll be going in an Invicta now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I decided I have too many sword hand watches. 4 total now since I used the hands on a Seiko Monster mod.










Also, the orange second hand wasn't doing it for me. So I went from this...










To this...




























I like how the coin edge on the bezel matches the caseback










The lume is plenty bright and the new SUS style hands are actually a hair brighter










I think I'm finally done with this one


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

well I guess I am doing my first invicta mod then with these deals. If I was planning to change both dial and bezel, no difference between 8926 and 9094, right?


----------



## Kane_ (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank's so much for the help and clarification. I'm planning on doing a new dial from Murphy's, new bezel insert (tbd), dagaz gold indices fff dial, brady sailcloth gold strap, then polishing out the side invicta logo. With those mods I think I should just go with the cheapest option since I won't have any of the stock options left to see.
Here's something I don't understand. Why is the watch not more popular for FFF mods compared to the SNZH57? As I understand it, the SNZH57 has the bezel insert for it and hands that are acceptable stock, but most people swap out anyway. With the Invicta you get a screw down crown, a better movement with hacking handwinding, and a much cheaper price. The price difference is much more than the cost of a new bezel insert + hands, especially when it's only 40$. I guess another negative of the invicta is the obnoxious logo you have to brush out. Is there something I'm missing? Is anyone else seeing this deal and thinking how much FFF mods are sold for?


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Kane_ said:


> Thank's so much for the help and clarification. I'm planning on doing a new dial from Murphy's, new bezel insert (tbd), dagaz gold indices fff dial, brady sailcloth gold strap, then polishing out the side invicta logo. With those mods I think I should just go with the cheapest option since I won't have any of the stock options left to see.
> Here's something I don't understand. Why is the watch not more popular for FFF mods compared to the SNZH57? As I understand it, the SNZH57 has the bezel insert for it and hands that are acceptable stock, but most people swap out anyway. With the Invicta you get a screw down crown, a better movement with hacking handwinding, and a much cheaper price. The price difference is much more than the cost of a new bezel insert + hands, especially when it's only 40$. I guess another negative of the invicta is the obnoxious logo you have to brush out. Is there something I'm missing? Is anyone else seeing this deal and thinking how much FFF mods are sold for?


As the owner of both, I think with the SNZH you have options on how full fledged you want to go with the mod, out of the box you already have some items that can be passed off for a FFF mod. I feel the case is also a bit better in terms of quality and as you mentioned you don't have to file off the Invicta logo.

Ingot my SNZH for about $110 and usually people don't swap out the bezel. But I guess if you're really set on hacking and hand winding as well that's another + to the Invicta column.

Check out images on the snzh FFF mods, alot of ppl don't do the bezel insert or hands


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

MEzz said:


> well I guess I am doing my first invicta mod then with these deals. If I was planning to change both dial and bezel, no difference between 8926 and 9094, right?


Correct, buy the cheaper of the two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

Amazon Prime 8926 OB $44.99 What heck of a deal !!!!!
Picked up [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## JZ645 (Jul 14, 2018)

Wow that’s a great price!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

This is my First modded 8926OB decided to go with a Tribute to both the Submariner and the Black Bay , Rebranded the Big "I" off of everything,Dagaz Silver and Black BB Tribute Dial, Black and Red Bezel Insert from Ebay($5) and fits really well. and a Black and Red Nato,, Just wondering if i should go with snowflake hands to really set it off, Still waiting for my crystal to show up.


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

Really like how well the Lumes match the Stock Merc hands


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

ZorrosBladeeZ said:


> Amazon Prime 8926 OB $44.99 What heck of a deal !!!!!


I picked up 3 at that price. Thank god for prime day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Slim724 said:


> Well I decided I have too many sword hand watches. 4 total now since I used the hands on a Seiko Monster mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get the dials with the "circle T"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Slim724 said:


> Well I decided I have too many sword hand watches. 4 total now since I used the hands on a Seiko Monster mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What cases are those? It's a great use of sword hands they look awesome!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

LogisticsCzar said:


> What cases are those? It's a great use of sword hands they look awesome!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Those aren't Invicta's, they're CWC Royal Navy diver homages. They came with the watch. The 8926 bracelet fits perfectly on them.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry for the noob questions. But I'm liking the Amazon deal for the 8926 right now and figured I'd do a little modding. As far as parts, where do you suggest I get them? I'm familiar with and have ordered from both Yobokies and Dagaz. I assume for dials any 3:00 crown one will work. I'm wondering more about bezel inserts, crystals without th cyclops, and chapter rings. I'm learning towards an orange Doxa mod, if anyone has advice or can point me in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Tiger Concept's 5508 inserts work well in the 8926. Some eBay inserts for Subs do too, but not all. It's hit or miss.

8926s don't have chapter rings, so no issues there.

Yes, 3:00 dials are preferable. It seems that Dagaz has better lume than Yobokies, if that is a concern.

Not sure on crystals, I haven't gone sapphire yet.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

If you can't decide what color you want, these are only $2 each...

37.5mm OD - 30.5mm ID

http://r.ebay.com/4Wt5YN


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dbl post


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

ZorrosBladeeZ said:


> This is my First modded 8926OB decided to go with a Tribute to both the Submariner and the Black Bay , Rebranded the Big "I" off of everything,Dagaz Silver and Black BB Tribute Dial, Black and Red Bezel Insert from Ebay($5) and fits really well. and a Black and Red Nato,, Just wondering if i should go with snowflake hands to really set it off, Still waiting for my crystal to show up.
> View attachment 13309041


Very nice but I think I would go with the snowflake hands.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Tiger Concept's 5508 inserts work well in the 8926. Some eBay inserts for Subs do too, but not all. It's hit or miss.
> 
> 8926s don't have chapter rings, so no issues there.
> 
> ...


Esslinger for mineral and acrylic. CrystalTimes for sapphire.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

+1 for esslinger for mineral crystals


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Okay... During the final steps of my bb red mod... I broke the stem and part of it is still inside the crown...

What can I do here?

I saw in the previous posts that esslinger had the replacement crown... But which one to order

Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

jagv428 said:


> Okay... During the final steps of my bb red mod... I broke the stem and part of it is still inside the crown...
> 
> What can I do here?
> 
> ...


Sorry to here about your mishap. I've purchased watches with broken stems and have been successful in extracting the stem, even when its broken flush with the crown.

With a Dremel cutoff wheel (or file I suppose), carefully grind away about a 1/32" of the crown sleeve where the stem screws in, being careful not to cut into the stem. The idea is to expose enough of the stem to get a pair of pliers or vice grips on it and twist it out. There will be plenty of threads left to insert a new stem.

It's worth a try....

P.S.: I believe there are replacement crowns on sale on The Bay


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

joefri187 said:


> Sorry to here about your mishap. I've purchased watches with broken stems and have been successful in extracting the stem, even when its broken flush with the crown.
> 
> With a Dremel cutoff wheel (or file I suppose), carefully grind away about a 1/32" of the crown sleeve where the stem screws in, being careful not to cut into the stem. The idea is to expose enough of the stem to get a pair of pliers or vice grips on it and twist it out. There will be plenty of threads left to insert a new stem.
> 
> It's worth a try....


Thank you very much... I will try that

Can you tell what to search for on the bay... Invicta tag did not yield much results

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

flamingrabbit said:


> Esslinger for mineral and acrylic. CrystalTimes for sapphire.


Any idea what size of crystal to buy? I read the sizing varies on each watch. I am looking for a domed/double dome crystal for mine.

Also anyone where I can get the Batman (Black/Blue) bezel insert?


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Y4BBZY said:


> Any idea what size of crystal to buy? I read the sizing varies on each watch. I am looking for a domed/double dome crystal for mine.
> 
> Also anyone where I can get the Batman (Black/Blue) bezel insert?


Let me check my notes. I only know about the 8926OB but I will be back.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Newest addition. Needs different hands but the case work is all done. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diggerdanh (Jan 28, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


>


Looks great. I have the same dual tone donor watch, recently picked up used from ebay. I was planning on a FFF homage build and wondered if it would be too blingy, but that looks like something I could wear from time to time. Looking forward to seeing which hand set you go with - that is one of the things I have been on the fence about.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

diggerdanh said:


> Looks great. I have the same dual tone donor watch, recently picked up used from ebay. I was planning on a FFF homage build and wondered if it would be too blingy, but that looks like something I could wear from time to time. Looking forward to seeing which hand set you go with - that is one of the things I have been on the fence about.


Going with some Dagaz gold sword hands to match the Dagaz dial lume. Probably swapping to a TT jubilee as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

My current mods. I'm having a hard time locating sword hands for the bsh that'll match the lume and the stock hands seem to be very close. I was going to go with a milsub insert but not with merc hands.

Has anybody found a double dome sapphire that fits the proper height and provides similar magnification as the Dagaz for the skx031?










Ive got a new in box 9094 and am looking at moving some parts around. To be continued..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Y4BBZY said:


> Any idea what size of crystal to buy? I read the sizing varies on each watch. I am looking for a domed/double dome crystal for mine.
> 
> Also anyone where I can get the Batman (Black/Blue) bezel insert?


OK after checking my notes... I have used a double domed mineral crystal from Esslinger SKU 201703 and a double domed sapphire from CrystaTimes P/N CTO56. Both were 30 mm and both for the 8926OB. However, I have read that the crystal size can vary even with the 8926OB so best to measure the crystal you remove before ordering a new one.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> My current mods. I'm having a hard time locating sword hands for the bsh that'll match the lume and the stock hands seem to be very close. I was going to go with a milsub insert but not with merc hands.
> 
> Has anybody found a double dome sapphire that fits the proper height and provides similar magnification as the Dagaz for the skx031?
> 
> ...


Where did you get the red bezel insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

flamingrabbit said:


> OK after checking my notes... I have used a double domed mineral crystal from Esslinger SKU 201703 and a double domed sapphire from CrystaTimes P/N CTO56. Both were 30 mm and both for the 8926OB. However, I have read that the crystal size can vary even with the 8926OB so best to measure the crystal you remove before ordering a new one.


Thanks, do you have any pictures of the double dome mineral? Any issues with the bezel insert?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Sorry to here about your mishap. I've purchased watches with broken stems and have been successful in extracting the stem, even when its broken flush with the crown.
> 
> With a Dremel cutoff wheel (or file I suppose), carefully grind away about a 1/32" of the crown sleeve where the stem screws in, being careful not to cut into the stem. The idea is to expose enough of the stem to get a pair of pliers or vice grips on it and twist it out. There will be plenty of threads left to insert a new stem.
> 
> ...


Wow that's some precision grinding there. Youre a better man than me for attempting that


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Y4BBZY said:


> Any idea what size of crystal to buy? I read the sizing varies on each watch. I am looking for a domed/double dome crystal for mine.
> 
> Also anyone where I can get the Batman (Black/Blue) bezel insert?





flamingrabbit said:


> OK after checking my notes... I have used a double domed mineral crystal from Esslinger SKU 201703 and a double domed sapphire from CrystaTimes P/N CTO56. Both were 30 mm and both for the 8926OB. However, I have read that the crystal size can vary even with the 8926OB so best to measure the crystal you remove before ordering a new one.


The difference in size is between the OB and C (scalloped bezel). The OB is 30mm and the C is 29.5mm. The cool thing about the OB being 30 is that is the same size as the Monster. So any crystal for the Monster should fit the 8926OB.

Here's my C with a Crystaltimes DD sapphire. I'm thinking of flipping it for an OB for the bigger selection of sapphire crystals. I kind of want a single dome since the dial details on these are less than stellar.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> Where did you get the red bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From eBay seller wholesaleoutlet990. It was NOT a direct fit and the od had to be sanded a bit. I baked it and bleached it for a short time to get that color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Y4BBZY said:


> Thanks, do you have any pictures of the double dome mineral? Any issues with the bezel insert?


This mod used the Esslinger double domed mineral crystal.









The bezel insert is from Tiger concepts. No problems.


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

The Leprechaun 8926OB ~~~ All "Invicta" branding removed and polished, Dagaz Dial,Stock hands. Sapphire Crystal and a Green 16610 Bezel insert
View attachment 1.jpg
View attachment 3.jpg


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

......


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

I would like to have a flat sapphire crystal with purple AR installed in my 8926. Can anyone recommend a place to get it done? (Best would be a place local to the NY area, but I'm open.)
I am not crafty enough to do this myself...


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Nice work. And what bass is that in the first pic?


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Dang it, I didn't need any more parts... and now I bought two.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

nevermind said:


> I would like to have a flat sapphire crystal with purple AR installed in my 8926. Can anyone recommend a place to get it done? (Best would be a place local to the NY area, but I'm open.)
> I am not crafty enough to do this myself...


Jay at Motor City Watch Works in Michigan does good work.

Otherwise, I'd do it for you for free. I currently have an 8926 I installed a sapphire in. And another incoming 8926 that I'm going to put a sapphire in. I've done my Monster and a few Seiko Turtles and some other random sapphire installs. You'd just pay shipping both ways and send the crystal with the watch.


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

This was a fun look I think. Vintage dial and hands. I ground off the logo on the side and brushed the case. I actually like this a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

pascs said:


> Just completed this one ....minimalistic
> 
> Sterile case, Raffles dial, Seiko hands, Murphy bezel
> 
> View attachment 13282817


Seeing this caused me to pull the trigger on that Raffles dial. Yours turned out very nicely.
How is the lume on that dial?


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

TornadoHead ~~~ It was a custom made Bass using the same shape as a Telecaster body with a short scale , fun bass to play


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

I think I am going to stick with this one for now... 
IT started as a Pawn Shop Watch. I think i am going to call it the Phoenix 
really love the Dagaz Dial and the PBCODE Band Definitely going to do some different hands in the near future.


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## xmjw3 (Mar 23, 2018)

First mod. Removed logos, removed cyclops and cracked glass going to replace with sapphire Would like to change dial as well. Tried removing the wings but they are very stubborn so I didn't want to ruin the dial trying.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

New photos of my Milsub mod. Decided to sell it, so I had to take some fresh photos for the listing.

It's currently listed in the sale forum!


----------



## Kane_ (Jun 22, 2016)

After breaking two cheap bracelet pin tools, several sewing pins, and even a tiny machine screw trying to adjust the links on my new 8296OB I decided it was time for something new on the watch. I only had 22MM natos around so I put in an order for the skindiver tropic from CNS. In the meantime, though I wanted to wear my new watch. Digging through the watch box I came across my gen 1 pebble on a 22mm Silicone bracelet.









One thing I've learned in life is that there are few problems that a scroll saw can't cut through. I figured I just had to take 1 mm off each side. Couldn't be that hard. So with a heart of steel and a similarly designed blade I took the strap to the saw. I should note here that I did not bother to measure anything. I figure I'll wear the strap for a week I'm not too fussed if I can see a bit of springbar









Okay so that didn't work. I could clean up the edge with a lighter but I didn't want to close up the spring bar holes. So I turned to friend number 2, Mr. Bench Grinder. This actually worked quite well but I ended up taking the notched edge a bit too far down. Well that's no problem right I can just taper the sides into it slightly. o|









So that's how I ended up with a 16mm diamond shaped strap on my new watch. I'm exposing so much spring bar I'm breaking public decency laws. On the plus side, Anyone who looks closely will be too distracted to notice the big Invicta logo I haven't gotten around to buffing out yet.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a 8926ob case with bezel they wouldn’t mind getting rid of?


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Yikes...throw that on Nato or Zulu (correctly sized) and call it a day!


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

iuam said:


> Yikes...throw that on Nato or Zulu (correctly sized) and call it a day!


Nah, use one that's just a bit too small, and feel like Bond!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Y4BBZY said:


> Does anyone have a 8926ob case with bezel they wouldn't mind getting rid of?


I have a case with bezel. The bezel insert is gone. The bezel is off, and I lost the wire that holds the bezel on. I removed the Invicta logo from the side. You can have it if you want it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Elfer996 said:


> I have a case with bezel. The bezel insert is gone. The bezel is off, and I lost the wire that holds the bezel on. I removed the Invicta logo from the side. You can have it if you want it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM, thanks.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Although I thoroughly appreciate your heavy machinery approach to strap modding, I can't help but think an exact knife would have done nicely. Funny read tho!


Kane_ said:


> After breaking two cheap bracelet pin tools, several sewing pins, and even a tiny machine screw trying to adjust the links on my new 8296OB I decided it was time for something new on the watch. I only had 22MM natos around so I put in an order for the skindiver tropic from CNS. In the meantime, though I wanted to wear my new watch. Digging through the watch box I came across my gen 1 pebble on a 22mm Silicone bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13326985
> 
> ...


Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Y4BBZY said:


> Does anyone have a 8926ob case with bezel they wouldn't mind getting rid of?


I popped a spring loose in my 8926 so it no workie. You are welcome to the case, bezel and de-cycloped crystal. Send me a PM!


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I popped a spring loose in my 8926 so it no workie. You are welcome to the case, bezel and de-cycloped crystal. Send me a PM!


PM Sent


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

This isn't meant to be a bash, just a census on a matter I've noticed lately when sourcing parts for my mods. 

Has anyone else experienced a dip in quality from Yobokies parts, the hands in particular? They seem much thinner than I remember, and are certainly much less robust than any of the Dagaz ones I've ever used.

As much as it bums me out I think I have to stop ordering from Yobokies. It's kind of a pain to have to send emails upon emails of questions to make sure the dial is going to fit, or to confirm what kind of lume, etc, and have a dial turn up with the pins not in the right spot. I know I can use dial dots, but that has never turned out 100% accurate for me in the past, so I try to avoid it at all costs.

It may not sound like a big deal to some, but I mod cheap watches because I don't have money for the big boys and would still like something uncommon in my collection, so it's an extra bummer when I get parts I can't really use or that are not up to the quality I've experienced before.

Like I said, not meant to be a bash as I've ordered plenty from Yobokies in the past and have been happy with the quality, but lately I feel it's a little lacking. Am I just going nuts over here?


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mychoads (Jul 12, 2017)

I mangled the bezel on my 8926ob. Does anyone have a cheap replacement laying around?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Phoibos homage. Nice!

Lol.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> This isn't meant to be a bash, just a census on a matter I've noticed lately when sourcing parts for my mods.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced a dip in quality from Yobokies parts, the hands in particular? They seem much thinner than I remember, and are certainly much less robust than any of the Dagaz ones I've ever used.
> 
> ...


Don't know about quality dropping off but the ordering and getting info process is harder than it should be. The mailers are thin and lead to loss in the mail compared to Dagaz, Tiger, heck I even got a Borealis rubber strap in a padded envelope yesterday! But only #10 envelopes and random packaging from Henry.

He does have the most unique dials and hands though and maybe hands are thinish certainly compared to Dagaz but dials I've been very happy with.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Don't know about quality dropping off but the ordering and getting info process is harder than it should be. The mailers are thin and lead to loss in the mail compared to Dagaz, Tiger, heck I even got a Borealis rubber strap in a padded envelope yesterday! But only #10 envelopes and random packaging from Henry.
> 
> He does have the most unique dials and hands though and maybe hands are thinish certainly compared to Dagaz but dials I've been very happy with.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I agree with you about Harold having the best selection of unique dials. I just wish there was a way to tell whether or not they were in stock or fit a 3 or 4 o'clock crown without emailing back and forth a bunch. It's a shame since his product line is far more comprehensive than other people. If he had a proper website he'd probably do double the business!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

JoshMcMadMac said:


> View attachment 13328017
> 
> 
> View attachment 13328013


Duuuuuuuude! Badass!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ConSeanery said:


> I agree with you about Harold having the best selection of unique dials. I just wish there was a way to tell whether or not they were in stock or fit a 3 or 4 o'clock crown without emailing back and forth a bunch. It's a shame since his product line is far more comprehensive than other people. If he had a proper website he'd probably do double the business!


I have yet to order from yobokies for this very reason. Something about having to email back and forth and what not seems shady to me, even though i know hes legit.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Sinn-Victa? Sinn-spirational?









This project took way longer than it should have. First, I purchased a used 8926 to mod from eBay. I was hoping to do this as an exercise so I didn't want to dump a lot of money in it. Upon receiving, I see some healthy scratches to the crystal. I recall that I have some Flieger-style hands so I think I should follow that theme. Raffles has the perfect dial for cheap, and thus we start ordering stuff. This is the "C" (scalloped bezel style) so I peruse various sources for a crystal. There's a Chinese source for a minimally-domed mineral crystal on the 'Bay, so I go with that. I spy a black/black ceramic bezel insert while scanning the online auction site, so why not?

Our victim:









In the meantime, I do some initial timing. The thing is running a little slow (-25 seconds/day or so). Hey, I can regulate this while I'm waiting... and something goes wrong. I should have cleaned out the dust and dirt before messing with it, but now the damn thing stops. CRAP. Do some reading, put ti up for awhile. Go back to it... move the regulator arm a bit (with carbon fiber tweezers). Hey, it's moving again! Yeah!!!.... well not so much. It's running slow. Really slow. I ping the guys on the Watchmaker forum. Lots of good info, but I'm not making headway. Guessing I got something in the works that I should not have. Backup plan #3, source a NH35 movement. Several from Chinese shippers for about $26 USD, let's give that a stab. Ugh.

In the meantime, let's work on the case.









Bezel insert comes off nicely enough. However, my bezel has a wide "shelf" for the insert to sit on and I don't have the room to pull the retaining spring out. I try carefully to pry it out and seem to have no luck (trying not to damage anything). Crap. While thinking, I fidget with the case, spinning the bezel around. Hey, the damn thing starts to walk off! Well, alright! Let's clean up that dirty mess.

With the bezel out of the way, I can start working on removing the Invicta logo.








(sorry for out of focus picture from my phone)

I took my time with a Dremel with a grinding stone. I made many passes to try and keep with the curvature of the case and minimize divots. After that, I used a finer stone to work out the remaining divots and smooth out as much as possible. Then we go to 320 grit paper sanding my hand, a green Scotchbrite pad and finally 0000 steel wool. Not quite a polished finish, more of a brushed look. So I do the same final steps to the other side and lugs to get a uniform look. I take the time to clean up the crown as well.

Then Prime Day comes along for those of us in the United States. I buy an 8926 and 9094 for other projects (probably and Explorer-style and a FFF-style with the Dagaz blue dial). I want to remove the cyclops from the newer watches when they come in, so I practice on the old one while I'm waiting on parts. It takes 7 or 8 hits with the lighter at 10 - 15 seconds each, but it works. Alright!

Ceramic bezel insert comes in. Sure looks pretty, but too big. Can I sand this down? ... No, not at all. Shoot. Options? Tiger Concepts has a 1-12 insert that would be cool for multiple time zones, and makes sense as I travel a fair amount for the job. Pulled the trigger.

Next the Amazon Invictas come in. I put them on the shelf for later. But I can't stay away. A couple nights ago I get the new 8926 out and figure I'll put the Sinn/Flieger styled hand and dial on that, remove the cyclops, and be done with that. Quick project, right? Not really. The cyclops isn't budging. I don't heat the crystal for more than 20 seconds at a time, but after a half hour, I've only succeeded in taking a couple small chips out of the cyclops. I need to stop that before I do some real damage. OK, new case put away, let's work on the dial and hands. Dial goes on fantastically, hour and minute hands take multiple attempts to get straight. But they are done. Then, my nemesis, the seconds hand. I'm trying to be careful and not damage anything, _but that damn seconds hand would not seat right for anything._ As this was only my fourth mod, I figure there is something I must be missing. After an hour of muttering, chasing it around, thinking I lost it, I just put it all up. My thought at that time was_ "maybe this modding thing isn't for me"._

Next day, the crystal and insert arrive. First time I've replaced a crystal but it goes really well. Wow, that was alright. Maybe I'm not so dumb after all. Next, let's try the insert. Wow, peel the backing off and drop it in, get it seated in the bezel and hey, we are starting to look like something!

New crystal, looking good.








Insert couldn't be any easier to put in. 








Hey, this looks like we are getting somewhere. I start to think that maybe I could drop in the movement from the_ new_ watch, if it weren't for the seconds hand. Then, on a whim, I take a seconds hand from a set I removed off of a SNK805. Whoa, what do you know? *The seconds hand goes right on! *Wow. Now I think to myself, "_maybe I'm not so bad at this after all._"
Let's put this together.








Not looking too bad!








Wrong crown inserted! Doh!

Damn, now I finally have it together! Thanks to all the info I've gleamed from this thread, I was able to locate all the right pieces for this to come together. I appreciate all of you sharing your ideas, sources, end results*. It definitely was a huge help.*

Parts:
Used 8926 (Case, bezel... learning curve)
New 8926 (movement)
Insert - Tiger Concepts
Hands - Alexander James (ajuicet on eBay), seconds hand from SNK805
Dial - Raffles
Crystal - Chinese source on eBay (29.5mm diameter, 2.5 - 3.0.mm single dome mineral crystal)
Strap - Seatbelt NATO from CheapestNATOstraps


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Oh man, your frustration and second-guessing yourself hits waaay too close to home. Lol.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Letting this go. Currently listed if anyone is interested.









I attempted TT but couldn't pull it off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks to all members of this thread for their posts! It's amazing and inspired me too. :-d

Here my first invicta mod:

-brushed case
-tiger dial 
-tiger bezel insert

Hope you like it. b-)


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the likes, btw its an old Miyota 8926 Invicta. I tried to replace the crystal with a 30mm single dome but it was too small(!). So there is maybe a third (besides 29.5 and 30 mm) glass dimension.


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

And we're done.

Inspired by the Milgauss 6541 we have:

Dagaz dial (sadly nothing gets close to the honeycomb/applied indices original, this is the best I could do)
Hands from Ken. Didn't like the red tip so scraped that off.
Green AR sapphire from Crystal Times (kind of a nod to the green crystals on the new Milgausses)
Bracelet - Parnis eBay glidelock one from China discussed upthread. Very happy with it actually. Better than I was expecting.

The bezel insert has been a pain. Ken has been out of stock and saying 'within the month' since May. In the end a WUS member who did a similar mod and then changed it up was kind enough to throw his old one in the mail and send it over to me a week ago. Very cool of him. It has some battlescars that add character to it...I may or may not replace it when Ken eventually restocks, but mostly I'm glad to be done...and kinda love it!

Casework: logo removed, guards ground off, brushed finish.

Annoyance - great lume on dial no lume on hands. That grates on me a little, but aside from that, I'm pretty smitten with this one.










Sent from my Mi MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

wurscht said:


> Thanks to all members of this thread for their posts! It's amazing and inspired me too. :-d
> 
> Here my first invicta mod:
> 
> ...


Very well done, love a good matte dial.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

toomanymatts said:


> And we're done.
> 
> Inspired by the Milgauss 6541 we have:
> 
> ...


That is well-executed. Kudos. Totally with you on the lume - mine is the same way. It bothers me, but I don't wear that watch at dark much, so I'm not sure if I'll swap the hands out yet.
And thanks for the idea on the bracelet - I must have missed that earlier.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

wurscht said:


> Thanks for the likes, btw its an old Miyota 8926 Invicta. I tried to replace the crystal with a 30mm single dome but it was too small(!). So there is maybe a third (besides 29.5 and 30 mm) glass dimension.


Seems like it. Do you have calipers to measure the old one when you had it out? (I am presuming you had the old one out).


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

toomanymatts said:


> And we're done.
> 
> Inspired by the Milgauss 6541 we have:
> 
> ...


Here is the one I did. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Black Garfield invicta!
BSHT albino dial, Dagaz hands, double dome sapphire by crystaltimes and cheapestnato strap with pvd hardware.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Virtualpilot (Jul 26, 2018)

I really liked the Orange second hand.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Black Garfield invicta!
> BSHT albino dial, Dagaz hands, double dome sapphire by crystaltimes and cheapestnato strap with pvd hardware.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> Black Garfield invicta!
> BSHT albino dial, Dagaz hands, double dome sapphire by crystaltimes and cheapestnato strap with pvd hardware.
> 
> 
> ...


How's the durability on the PVD? I just ordered the same PVD Pro Diver and wondering if I should return it or not.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Fine gentlemen, im wondering if anyone knows where to find a good quality presidential bracelet that fits 8926s?


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

This is what happens when your bored at work, and no one else is there








Got a couple more at home i need to do. The problem is, i dont really have anything to put them on.....


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Where'd you get the dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Elfer996 said:


> Where'd you get the dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like Yobokies


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Black Garfield invicta!
> BSHT albino dial, Dagaz hands, double dome sapphire by crystaltimes and cheapestnato strap with pvd hardware.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great in the black case!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

toomanymatts said:


> And we're done.
> 
> Inspired by the Milgauss 6541 we have:
> 
> ...





rbesass said:


> Here is the one I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These both look great  : 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Y4BBZY said:


> How's the durability on the PVD? I just ordered the same PVD Pro Diver and wondering if I should return it or not.


I have it for few days only; so can't tell how durable it is; but it looks solid anyways.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

So, if an Invicta 8926 and an Omega Seamaster had an illegitimate love-child, it might look a bit like this:


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

Finally pulled the ttrigger to do a 62MASish mod
Can’t resist $49 8926 last Amazon Prime Day Sale. Stil need to learn how to properly torch the cyclop so I can get rid of it.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Tornadohead said:


> Seems like it. Do you have calipers to measure the old one when you had it out? (I am presuming you had the old one out).


Yes I had it out, but with no calipers @ hand. I will report back, if I take it you a second time.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I just finished this mod for my dad. I completed it in several stages over the past year as I perused this thread for tips and parts, and generally got better at modding. As he often had to remain patient between stages, during which I would take the watch back and it would sit on my bench for months before I would finally get back to working on it, I bought him some nice straps to go with this final iteration 

I'm very pleased with how it turned out given how much my pops loves (1) living in Florida, (2) rich blues, and (3) a polished blue Squale 50 Atmos I donned for a short while. Plus I was born and raised in Florida, and my brother and I did our undergrad at UF, so naturally the color scheme works for our family!

























(Guess I still have a spot to work on with the Scotch Brite!)









































Go Gators!

Details:
-Invicta 8926OB base, with the cool old silver branded rotor--which I left as the one clue about what the watch started as. I de-branded the side of the case, crown, and case back, and brushed every surface.
-Dagaz dial
-Dagaz hands (I think? It's been a while. If not, then they're probably Yobokies.)
-Dagaz bubble-domed sapphire crystal for Seiko Monster
-Carving ceramic bezel for Parnis 40mm (eBay seller bluetiger0917)


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Dennil said:


> Finally pulled the ttrigger to do a 62MASish mod
> Can't resist $49 8926 last Amazon Prime Day Sale. Stil need to learn how to properly torch the cyclop so I can get rid of it.


Info on where you got the dial and hands?


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Y4BBZY said:


> Info on where you got the dial and hands?


Dagaz has a 62mas-ish dial that's kind of close. It's the last dial in the 3 o'clock dial section.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Y4BBZY said:


> Info on where you got the dial and hands?


If you want the Seiko branded dial search 62MAS on the bay, there are a number available from sellers in the Philippines. Some kits with hands too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> I just finished this mod for my dad. I completed it in several stages over the past year as I perused this thread for tips and parts, and generally got better at modding. As he often had to remain patient between stages, during which I would take the watch back and it would sit on my bench for months before I would finally get back to working on it, I bought him some nice straps to go with this final iteration
> 
> I'm very pleased with how it turned out given how much my pops loves (1) living in Florida, (2) rich blues, and (3) a polished blue Squale 50 Atmos I donned for a short while. Plus I was born and raised in Florida, and my brother and I did our undergrad at UF, so naturally the color scheme works for our family!
> 
> ...


Stunning. Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I got the logo off the dial and swapped to a silicone tropic band  so off to a good start I guess 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> I just finished this mod for my dad. I completed it in several stages over the past year as I perused this thread for tips and parts, and generally got better at modding. As he often had to remain patient between stages, during which I would take the watch back and it would sit on my bench for months before I would finally get back to working on it, I bought him some nice straps to go with this final iteration
> 
> I'm very pleased with how it turned out given how much my pops loves (1) living in Florida, (2) rich blues, and (3) a polished blue Squale 50 Atmos I donned for a short while. Plus I was born and raised in Florida, and my brother and I did our undergrad at UF, so naturally the color scheme works for our family!
> 
> ...


Great work, man! I dig it!

But that is definitely a single-dome crystal. Here's mine.


----------



## mychoads (Jul 12, 2017)

Has anyone had any luck with the ceramic inserts off of AliX press? They are listed as 38mm outside and 30.5mm inside diameter.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Wearing this one today after getting it regulating down from -600spd to an incredible -2spd.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> Great work, man! I dig it!
> 
> But that is definitely a single-dome crystal. Here's mine.


Thanks! By "double" I had meant "bubble"


----------



## Kane_ (Jun 22, 2016)

Tornadohead said:


> Sinn-Victa? Sinn-spirational?
> 
> View attachment 13332205


This came out lovely! Can I ask what you think of the CNS seatbelt nato? Although the higher end seatbelt natos have dozens of reviews over in the straps forum not many people have shared their thoughts on the CNS ones.


----------



## Kane_ (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm really struggling to find a bezel insert for my FFF mod and would appreciate some guidance. My dream insert would be a 15 30 45 one in gold with no notches (minute markers). I'd also be happy with 10 minute markers that are symmetrical (either marked at every minute or not marked at any minute. What I really really don't want is an insert that just has the first quarter of it marked out in minutes and the rest of it blank.

On the attached google drive doc I've got a list of the various parts I plan on buying. I'm still undecided so I've left options to choose from. I haven't looked at crystals too much because I'm hoping to just remove the cyclops. Perhaps others will find it helpful.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XvUVnW6y6LBGON1cspUH6hyRnHqfOkMeySXaUasts3c/edit?usp=sharing

EDIT. I've read back to page 700 of the thread and I suspect the answer I'm going to get is Tiger concepts. I saw Flamingtabbit's FFf Mod (both the red pip and normal 10-60 insert ones) and the few others that have used that insert. It's workable and those watches looked nice but They didn't strike as greathomages. The 16610 inserts on ebay are all 16610 style. I don't mind filing an insert to fit but I need to find a FFF style one (eg snzh57) to file. I sent an email to some poor machinist in Sweden who posted in this forum back in 2014 about making custom bezels.

Oh what a great prime day deal I told myself! Just $40 I told myself! o|


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Are ther any ceramic bezels rhat drop right into the 8926? I seem to recall that some needed to be sanded down


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Are ther any ceramic bezels rhat drop right into the 8926? I seem to recall that some needed to be sanded down


Joshin on this thread said that if you search for "Carving 38mm ceramic" those inserts fit directly with no modification.

I bought one and it looks like it will, but I haven't done any mods to actually try. I hear it rides a bit high in the bezel, but I am guessing all/most ceramic inserts would, as they are much thicker than the thin aluminum.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-257.html#post45842025


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

swank said:


> Joshin on this thread said that if you search for "Carving 38mm ceramic" those inserts fit directly with no modification.
> 
> I bought one and it looks like it will, but I haven't done any mods to actually try. I hear it rides a bit high in the bezel, but I am guessing all/most ceramic inserts would, as they are much thicker than the thin aluminum.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-257.html#post45842025


Thank you good sir, i will check them out. Considering ordering the swiss version this weekend, and feel like the ceramic, along with better bracelet would be perfect for it


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Thank you good sir, i will check them out. Considering ordering the swiss version this weekend, and feel like the ceramic, along with better bracelet would be perfect for it


These specific ceramic bezel inserts have seemed to work on two 8926OB mods I recently completed (search for my user name within this thread to see the results), but they seemed a little unstable with just the included tape, so I glued them both with GS Hypo Cement, and I'd still hesitate to swim in them. This may have been a function of them having had to fit over fairly large-domed sapphire crystals that I also used in both instances.

I can also confirm that these specific ceramic bezel inserts DO NOT work for the scalloped bezel variant of the 8926.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Kane_ said:


> This came out lovely! Can I ask what you think of the CNS seatbelt nato? Although the higher end seatbelt natos have dozens of reviews over in the straps forum not many people have shared their thoughts on the CNS ones.


 Kane_,
I like this a lot. I bought the one with the brushed hardware. I am REALLY happy with this strap for the price. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the Seatbelt NATOs from CNS. 
Plus, should you have any issues, Sofie is fantastic about making sure it is resolved.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

I might even leave the logo on the side of the case and wear it as it. For a very cheap build I love it.









Oh yea and this is my first Barton strap. I already ordered another one. Very comfortable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

TEASER!

Upcoming BBS&G mod on the 8926OB. Will be finishing it on the weekend.

Thanks to all the post for the inspiration and ideas!

Parts planned/used: Vintage leather strap, 30.5 acrylic domed crystal, Rolex OEM gold bezel insert, Dagaz BB tribute dial, Gold snowflake hands (not dagaz!).

Case Mods: Debranded completely, tried the brushed finish but ITS SO HARD to get a good finish!

here are some pics of the WIP!




















Finished pics hopefully on the weekend!!


----------



## Thomasaurus (Dec 13, 2017)

Akshayphal said:


> TEASER!
> 
> Upcoming BBS&G mod on the 8926OB. Will be finishing it on the weekend.
> 
> ...


That brushing looks fantastic!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Akshayphal said:


> TEASER!
> 
> Upcoming BBS&G mod on the 8926OB. Will be finishing it on the weekend.
> 
> ...


What are you using to achieve the brushed finish? I've had good luck with MicroMesh.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

LogisticsCzar said:


> What are you using to achieve the brushed finish? I've had good luck with MicroMesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just using combinations of cheap sandpaper from 400 to 1500 grit off amazon! How are the results with micromesh?


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Akshayphal said:


> I'm just using combinations of cheap sandpaper from 400 to 1500 grit off amazon! How are the results with micromesh?


Here's the thing results looked good but I always progressed on to a polished finish and I couldn't find progress shots on my phone.

I've used them to touch up scratches on brushed cases before as well. This was a multi pack and these small squares are all you really need for a handful of watches.

I just found this very good video of a Scottish guy with long figer nails explaining how these pads work, he apparently makes dangerous looking ring claw things. This sounds like an advert so...

*I have no affiliation with MicroMesh or it's distributors.






Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Akshayphal said:


> I'm just using combinations of cheap sandpaper from 400 to 1500 grit off amazon! How are the results with micromesh?


A green scorchbrite will do the trick too


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I have been sanding it with progressively finer grits until it is quite a bit shinier than I would like, then knocking that down with a green scotchbrite. This seems to easily give it a very nice brushed finish.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

LogisticsCzar said:


> &#8230;long figer nails&#8230;


Gross.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> Gross.


I warned you!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

LogisticsCzar said:


> I warned you!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


CLEAN.
YOUR.
F**KING
NAILS!!!!!


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> CLEAN.
> YOUR.
> F**KING
> NAILS!!!!!


Um...I feel like I need to point out that I am not the Scottish man in this video.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Um...I feel like I need to point out that I am not the Scottish man in this video.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


No worries, i know that. Its just...... ech. I work on cars a lot, so my nails get particularly dirty, but i wear out scrub brushes at the end of the day cleaning my nails.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

I've seen a few of the mods where the yellow sticker on the rotor was removed and I'm thinking of attempting it myself. Has anyone done it without removing the rotor and not having a ton of cleanup to do? 

I'd like a clean finish on my next mod (Black Bay Blue style) and I think this would cap it. Thanks!


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi. Aanyone knows where i can find snowflake hands, preferably with superluminova lume?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Paulo Marcellus said:


> Hi. Aanyone knows where i can find snowflake hands, preferably with superluminova lume?


Check out DLW.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ConSeanery said:


> I've seen a few of the mods where the yellow sticker on the rotor was removed and I'm thinking of attempting it myself. Has anyone done it without removing the rotor and not having a ton of cleanup to do?
> 
> I'd like a clean finish on my next mod (Black Bay Blue style) and I think this would cap it. Thanks!


I'd don't think it's a sticker. I think it's paint.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets...26-mods-895244-post14010690.html#post14010690


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Took the markers off the original dial, painted it OSHA orange and put the markers back on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Well, I think I have some bad luck when it comes to defects. I decided to give it another go with Yobokies since he's the only one that carries the red tipped fifty fathoms style hands and hey, stuff happens and isn't going to be perfect every time. Call me disappointed because the damn minute hand hole looks oval. I tried mounting it anyway to see if it would fit and no dice. That's almost $100 so far in parts that have not been up to par in the last month. I immediately tried installing some hands from Dagaz and they went right on, no issue, no bending, no flimsy feel. I can't even say how bummed I am that yet another project has been stalled due to hands that don't seem to be manufactured quite right.

Edit: after breaking out the loupe and using my phone to magnify further I have found why the hold looks oval. The hand is slightly curled where it gets stamped for the hole. There is also a blob of lume that hangs down decently. I emailed Harold and hopefully he can help.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

I had an SKX minue hand kicking around. Too much? I can't decide if it's too big for the dial or not.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

For my taste it's to big and the style does neither match the dial nor the hour hand 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I like big hands and I cannot lie.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

swank said:


> I like big hands and I cannot lie.


Not a fan of Trump, huh?

(Please keep it civil people. The only reason I made this comment is because I believe we can *hand*le it in this thread. Let's just focus on making fun of swank for liking big hands.)


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

How about compared to this SNKE53 hand I somehow also had lying around? I should really organize my stuff...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ConSeanery said:


> I had an SKX minue hand kicking around. Too much? I can't decide if it's too big for the dial or not.


Naaaah man, nah.

And leave swank be, he just wants to feel secure with big hands.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ConSeanery said:


> How about compared to this SNKE53 hand I somehow also had lying around? I should really organize my stuff...


Much better.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Has anyone found a source for replacement crown for 8926ob case.... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Alright she's finally done. Went with the skinny SNK hand and it turned out pretty sharp!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Would anybody happen to have a spare Invicta crown for an 8926 or 9094? I have a mod to finish but cannot find the crown for it! I’m not wanting to replace the entire tube and crown with a set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Akshayphal said:


> TEASER!
> 
> Upcoming BBS&G mod on the 8926OB. Will be finishing it on the weekend.
> 
> ...


Finally done with my 8926 'GoldBay' mod!! Attaching some pics


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Akshayphal said:


> Finally done with my 8926 'GoldBay' mod!! Attaching some pics


Acrylic crystal from esslinger? That whole mod looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yusry (Jan 7, 2018)

Just wondering if any has a source of compatible red/wine/burgundy sunburst dials


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi guys. All of the Dagaz dials seems to be made for 4:00 cases. Will they fit our 8926? And anybody know where i can find o OB bezel for the 8926? Mine has the "seamaster style".


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Nope, he has 3 o'clock dials too.

4 o'clock would fit too, if you clip the feet and use adhesive 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

Poerger said:


> Nope, he has 3 o'clock dials too.
> 
> 4 o'clock would fit too, if you clip the feet and use adhesive
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


Oh sorry, thats true, thanks, i'm new im modding. What about the OB bezel? anyone knows where i find one?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Akshayphal said:


> Finally done with my 8926 'GoldBay' mod!! Attaching some pics


Awesome!!

Sent from my HAL 9000


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Paulo Marcellus said:


> Oh sorry, thats true, thanks, i'm new im modding. What about the OB bezel? anyone knows where i find one?


As far as I know the tiger concept inserts work very well. The ones for the 16800

/assuming you are talking about the insert. If you are looking for a whole new bezel Murphy is your guy

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Akshayphal said:


> Finally done with my 8926 'GoldBay' mod!! Attaching some pics


Looks awesome

Which bezel insert is this? The golden accents really makes it pop

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Poerger said:


> Looks awesome
> 
> Which bezel insert is this? The golden accents really makes it pop
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


The bezel insert is from a chinese seller on ebay. Its a cheap submariner OEM that cost me ~14bucks with shipping. Do note that it had to be sanded down to fit the bezel. I literally pasted this on the original insert and ground down the excess.. Here are some daylight shots I managed to capture today.
































The complete build (including the watch itself) cost me <$150. Below is a full list of mods for reference:
1. Dagaz BB tribute dial (terrific quality $37)- arrived in 2 weeks
2. Snowflake hands off ebay ($20)- 
3. 30.5mm Stella WRA crystal off Esslinger (<$5)- 
4. Eache leather band off amazon ($15)
5. OEM submariner bezel off ebay ($15 had to grind to fit)
6. Debranding the case including shredding the Invicta stamping on the side and caseback- This was the hardest part and took a ton of Dremel and brushing work


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I’ve read somewhere you can get the yellow off the rotor on the 8926 with paint thinner. Anyone tried it? 


Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

cyberwarhol said:


> Here's how.
> 
> 1. Unscrew the case back.
> 2. Remove the rotor (a very tiny screw in the middle). I don't remember if the screw is part of the rotor or not. If not, don't loose the screw).
> ...


This seems to be one way to go...

As far as I remember I read about someone putting the whole thing (rotor) in thinner

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Akshayphal said:


> The bezel insert is from a chinese seller on ebay. Its a cheap submariner OEM that cost me ~14bucks with shipping. Do note that it had to be sanded down to fit the bezel. I literally pasted this on the original insert and ground down the excess.. Here are some daylight shots I managed to capture today.
> View attachment 13362343
> View attachment 13362345
> View attachment 13362351
> ...


Question about the crystal. Installed with or without a gasket?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djf77 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nice


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> I've read somewhere you can get the yellow off the rotor on the 8926 with paint thinner. Anyone tried it?
> 
> Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


In the earlier days the logo was just black writing on the rotor. You could take it off with acetone and a q-tip. Now it is a decal and it's really on there. I remove the entire rotor and soak in acetone until it wrinkles. It can take anywhere from 10 minutes to several hours for it to happen. After the decal is off install the rotor and lube the bearings with silicone watch oil. You will have to look up the recommended oil because I don't remember what it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

My *MOD-est (see what I did there?)Invicta collection*

Or, The Famous Five, as I like to call them... (with apologies to Enid Blyton)


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

ccmjd said:


> My *MOD-est (see what I did there?)Invicta collection*
> 
> Or, The Famous Five, as I like to call them... (with apologies to Enid Blyton)
> 
> View attachment 13363391


I see what you did there  also hoping to assemble my own fantastic five

Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

double


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Question about the crystal. Installed with or without a gasket?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without. Has been glued straight to the case with GS Hypo. I dont consider it water proof anymore.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Poerger said:


> This seems to be one way to go...
> 
> As far as I remember I read about someone putting the whole thing (rotor) in thinner
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


If you do that make sure you lube the bearings after.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

ccmjd said:


> My *MOD-est (see what I did there?)Invicta collection*
> 
> Or, The Famous Five, as I like to call them... (with apologies to Enid Blyton)
> 
> View attachment 13363391


I have 2 of my current 4 done, guess i need to buy another 8926 and catch up! Lol

- - - Updated - - -



ccmjd said:


> My *MOD-est (see what I did there?)Invicta collection*
> 
> Or, The Famous Five, as I like to call them... (with apologies to Enid Blyton)
> 
> View attachment 13363391


I have 2 of my current 4 done, guess i need to buy another 8926 and catch up! Lol


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> I've seen a few of the mods where the yellow sticker on the rotor was removed and I'm thinking of attempting it myself. Has anyone done it without removing the rotor and not having a ton of cleanup to do?
> 
> I'd like a clean finish on my next mod (Black Bay Blue style) and I think this would cap it. Thanks!


It's paint, easy to get off, but you need to remove the rotor. Sit it in a dish of acetone for 5 minutes and it will rub right off with a q tip. But I'd recommend a cleaning in an ultrasonic after and then re oiling the bearings after.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Akshayphal said:


> The bezel insert is from a chinese seller on ebay. Its a cheap submariner OEM that cost me ~14bucks with shipping. Do note that it had to be sanded down to fit the bezel. I literally pasted this on the original insert and ground down the excess.. Here are some daylight shots I managed to capture today.
> View attachment 13362343
> View attachment 13362345
> View attachment 13362351
> ...


So I'm guessing the 30.5 acrylic pressed in tight without the tension ring? Any water resistance testing after?

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

rbesass said:


> In the earlier days the logo was just black writing on the rotor. You could take it off with acetone and a q-tip. Now it is a decal and it's really on there. I remove the entire rotor and soak in acetone until it wrinkles. It can take anywhere from 10 minutes to several hours for it to happen. After the decal is off install the rotor and lube the bearings with silicone watch oil. You will have to look up the recommended oil because I don't remember what it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Moebius 9010, just a single dab with an oiler will suffice.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Akshayphal said:


> The complete build (including the watch itself) cost me <$150. Below is a full list of mods for reference:
> 1. Dagaz BB tribute dial (terrific quality $37)- arrived in 2 weeks
> 2. Snowflake hands off ebay ($20)-
> 3. 30.5mm Stella WRA crystal off Esslinger (<$5)-
> ...


That thing is stunning. Well done, dear sir!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

skunkworks said:


> So I'm guessing the 30.5 acrylic pressed in tight without the tension ring? Any water resistance testing after?
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches





Akshayphal said:


> Without. Has been glued straight to the case with GS Hypo. I dont consider it water proof anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok I should probably wait to post once this thing is complete, but I got over excited since I was able to change out the crystal without f'ing it up ... dial, hands and bezel insert still haven't arrived yet.

Blue AR domed sapphire crystal 30mm ajuicet eBay $32.99


































Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Akshayphal (Jul 3, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Ok I should probably wait to post once this thing is complete, but I got over excited since I was able to change out the crystal without f'ing it up ... dial, hands and bezel insert still haven't arrived yet.
> 
> Blue AR domed sapphire crystal 30mm ajuicet eBay $32.99
> 
> ...


Good stuff! I got my hands from ajuicet! great seller!

I chose the acrylic owing to its super bubble look and old world charm (plus ultra easy to polish using some polywatch!) ..And its 4 bucks for crying out loud!

- - - Updated - - -



Elfer996 said:


> Ok I should probably wait to post once this thing is complete, but I got over excited since I was able to change out the crystal without f'ing it up ... dial, hands and bezel insert still haven't arrived yet.
> 
> Blue AR domed sapphire crystal 30mm ajuicet eBay $32.99
> 
> ...


Good stuff! I got my hands from ajuicet! great seller!

I chose the acrylic owing to its super bubble look and old world charm (plus ultra easy to polish using some polywatch!) ..And its 4 bucks for crying out loud!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

First attempt at debranding a case. Not perfect, but im happy with it for now. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Elfer996 said:


> Ok I should probably wait to post once this thing is complete, but I got over excited since I was able to change out the crystal without f'ing it up ... dial, hands and bezel insert still haven't arrived yet.
> 
> Blue AR domed sapphire crystal 30mm ajuicet eBay $32.99
> 
> ...


Awesome!

I used one from Crystaltimes. I think single-dome is the way to go on these.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Akshayphal said:


> Good stuff! I got my hands from ajuicet! great seller!
> 
> I chose the acrylic owing to its super bubble look and old world charm (plus ultra easy to polish using some polywatch!) ..And its 4 bucks for crying out loud!
> 
> ...


Didn't know about the $4 acrylic at the time I bought the Blue AR

Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Quick question. I've searched for hours and can't find a 15 30 45 style bezel insert for the 8926OB. Can anyone who mods these point me in the right direction..?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Slim724 said:


> Took my last stock dial to see if I could do better than yesterday's attempt at at removing the shiny high gloss and branding from the dial and making the holes leftover disappear. Just my luck this particular dial had six holes leftover instead of 4 like the last one so my guess is that it was leftover from another model with different badging and used since the wings hid the two extra holes in the middle. No aging of the dial and hands this time.
> 
> This dial turned out better in my opinion and it will stay until I do a snowflake mod, I've always wanted one and never got around to building it probably since I like to take apart Vostoks and Seikos too.
> 
> ...


How did you do this? I've got several dials I've taken the logos off of and the 4 holes kill me...


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Couldn't wait for the new dial and hands plus bezel insert. Once I popped that bubble in, I had to try it out...

















Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Bub (Aug 7, 2018)

Summary of this post: it's about smooth bezels and a bit about DIY dials.

Hi everybody!

This is my first post on this forum, but I've been happily reading along for the past few years. I figured it's time to hopefully contribute something as well. 
What got me going was my search for an affordable explorer style watch. Finding the perfect Seiko Alpinist (SARB013 or SBCJ031) proved a bit too much of a leap, so I took the DIY route and started out with changing bracelets, dials, hands and crystals on a pair of SNX123's.

To add a pesonal touch I started designing and printing my own dials on heavy photopaper with pigments based inkjet printers. These dials look (relatively) great and since they're pigment based, they've held up perfectly for 3 years out and about without fading.

I was looking for something more rugged though and figured a diver would be a good start. Hence I arrived at the Invicta 8926 and at 37.5mm it's smaller sibling the quartz 8932. I found some second-hand, took them apart, removed the omnipresent branding and filed down the crownguards for a cleaner look. What took some serious effort though was finding a decent smooth bezel. The examples of smooth bezeled diver mods I found online, looked quite cluncky and unbalanced in my eyes (huge bezels). Ebay and various watch parts suppliers where no help either. 
I figured I'd get some metal rings at the local hardware store and grind them into shape, but the only things remotely the right size where red compressed fiber washers used in plumbing, so I ended up grinding those to shape. They do have a nice texture and a kind of woodlike appearence, but it wasn't the look I was aiming for.

Stainless washers in the right diameter proved impossible to source, but luckily copper crush washers are made in a wide range of sizes for use in hydrolics and are readily available from online retailers (I got the 2mm high ones from KRAMP). After grinding and polishing these looked quite striking, but the copper color contrasted a bit too much with the brushed stainless of the watch for my taste.

Next step was electroplating them with zinc (using houshold materials) and subsequently heating them above 300 celcius on my gass stove in order to create a brass surface finish. By now I was getting pretty excited with the results, but unfortunatly the layer of brass I was able to create with my first attempts was to thin to properly withstand polishing to a mirror finish.

Finaly I resorted to creating a patina on the bezels by exposing them to ammonia fumes. The bezel for my 8932 was still partially covered in brass and attained a nice gold/taupe finish within hours. The untreated copper bezel for my 8926 was dipped in a salt solution before being exposed to ammonia fumes overnight an developed a nice, rough blue and green finish. To my mind, both give the watches a nice vintage look while also hinting at their former life as divers. The blue and green finish is quite delicate though, so I'm thinking of covering it with some laquer. If any of you know a different approach to stabalize the finish, please let me know!

Since this is my first post, I'm not sure if I can upload any photo's, I'll gove it a try anyway.

Would love to know if anyone else was able to make a nice smooth bezel for there diver! I'm especially looking to make one from stainless to match the case.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Murphys Manufacturing makes a smooth bezel for the 8926


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Murphys Manufacturing makes a smooth bezel for the 8926

View attachment 13371581


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

Has anyone found a source for replacement bezel(not the insert) 8926ob style. Mine is "seamaster" style.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Bub said:


> Summary of this post: it's about smooth bezels and a bit about DIY dials.
> 
> Would love to know if anyone else was able to make a nice smooth bezel for there diver! I'm especially looking to make one from stainless to match the case.
> View attachment 13371485
> ...


I like what you've done! I'll have to give that a try with the next one.

- - - Updated - - -



Bub said:


> Summary of this post: it's about smooth bezels and a bit about DIY dials.
> 
> Would love to know if anyone else was able to make a nice smooth bezel for there diver! I'm especially looking to make one from stainless to match the case.
> View attachment 13371485
> ...


I like what you've done! I'll have to give that a try with the next one.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

This week's project.
Not too bad. Getting better with my metal work, still room for improvement.
Insert from http://r.ebay.com/4Wt5YN Only $2 USD each. Very little packaging, so they come in a little warped. This plasti to protect the insert was nice, but this was applied before the pip was glued in. which made removing the plastic a pain in the butt. You get what you pay for, I supposed.






























- - - Updated - - -

This week's project.
Not too bad. Getting better with my metal work, still room for improvement.
Insert from http://r.ebay.com/4Wt5YN Only $2 USD each. Very little packaging, so they come in a little warped. This plasti to protect the insert was nice, but this was applied before the pip was glued in. which made removing the plastic a pain in the butt. You get what you pay for, I supposed.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Things are getting out of hand while waiting for hands dial bezel. I cut the wings off the second hand and put in a dolphin logo, and put on a closed case back ...


















Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Stumbled on this site today. 
Looks like they supply a lot of the parts for Dragon Shroud and DLW. 
Prices look about the same. 
Lots of stuff in one place. 
Didn't figure out the shipping implications...

https://chronospride.com


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Anyone have a resource on where to get a replacement crown that is close to the Black Bay style? I'll be doing a BB style mod next and want to cap the look with an appropriate crown. Thanks!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> Things are getting out of hand while waiting for hands dial bezel. I cut the wings off the second hand and put in a dolphin logo, and put on a closed case back ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the caseback from the usual suspect?

- - - Updated - - -



Elfer996 said:


> Things are getting out of hand while waiting for hands dial bezel. I cut the wings off the second hand and put in a dolphin logo, and put on a closed case back ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the caseback from the usual suspect?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

It's the case back from a case I bought on eBay from alphawatch1993 for $38. 316L stainless steel. I got the case to test it as a way to avoid having to file off Invicta from the side of the 8926. It isn't listed as fitting the NH35a, but it does fit. You just have to switch your 8926 crown to the crown that comes with the case. I can get a NH35a for $34 bucks, but that puts this case and the movement at $72 bucks. I just picked up the Invicta for $45 on an amazon sale though, so I'll live with the filing off and the yellow rotor (until i try the acetone treatement) and save the 27 bucks.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Is the caseback from the usual suspect?
> 
> Is the caseback from the usual suspect?


It's the case back from a case I bought on eBay from alphawatch1993 for $38. 316L stainless steel. I got the case to test it as a way to avoid having to file off Invicta from the side of the 8926. It isn't listed as fitting the NH35a, but it does fit. You just have to switch your 8926 crown to the crown that comes with the case. I can get a NH35a for $34 bucks, but that puts this case and the movement at $72 bucks. I just picked up the Invicta for $45 on an amazon sale though, so I'll live with the filing off and the yellow rotor (until i try the acetone treatement) and save the 27 bucks.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> It's the case back from a case I bought on eBay from alphawatch1993 for $38. 316L stainless steel. I got the case to test it as a way to avoid having to file off Invicta from the side of the 8926. It isn't listed as fitting the NH35a, but it does fit. You just have to switch your 8926 crown to the crown that comes with the case. I can get a NH35a for $34 bucks, but that puts this case and the movement at $72 bucks. I just picked up the Invicta for $45 on an amazon sale though, so I'll live with the filing off and the yellow rotor (until i try the acetone treatement) and save the 27 bucks.


Ah right on. Wonder if they have just the caseback, ill have to look.

- - - Updated - - -



Elfer996 said:


> It's the case back from a case I bought on eBay from alphawatch1993 for $38. 316L stainless steel. I got the case to test it as a way to avoid having to file off Invicta from the side of the 8926. It isn't listed as fitting the NH35a, but it does fit. You just have to switch your 8926 crown to the crown that comes with the case. I can get a NH35a for $34 bucks, but that puts this case and the movement at $72 bucks. I just picked up the Invicta for $45 on an amazon sale though, so I'll live with the filing off and the yellow rotor (until i try the acetone treatement) and save the 27 bucks.


Ah right on. Wonder if they have just the caseback, ill have to look.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> It's the case back from a case I bought on eBay from alphawatch1993 for $38. 316L stainless steel. I got the case to test it as a way to avoid having to file off Invicta from the side of the 8926. It isn't listed as fitting the NH35a, but it does fit. You just have to switch your 8926 crown to the crown that comes with the case. I can get a NH35a for $34 bucks, but that puts this case and the movement at $72 bucks. I just picked up the Invicta for $45 on an amazon sale though, so I'll live with the filing off and the yellow rotor (until i try the acetone treatement) and save the 27 bucks.


Will you attach a link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Will you attach a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/itm/316L-Stain...945919?hash=item58f266cebf:g:nhAAAOSwB-1Y3aqb


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Things are getting out of hand while waiting for hands dial bezel. I cut the wings off the second hand and put in a dolphin logo, and put on a closed case back ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did something very similar while waiting for the same stuff


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Ah right on. Wonder if they have just the caseback, ill have to look.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ah right on. Wonder if they have just the caseback, ill have to look.


I also purchased a "Winner" 40mm sub style on Ali for $17. It has a window caseback, but no markings. Once it arrives I'll see if it fits the back of the Invicta case.

https://www..........s.com/item/Fas...3c0e-4748-bb7e-3cdca3a9327b&priceBeautifyAB=0

You can also get the "winner" on amazon for $21.99 and have it by Saturday...

https://www.amazon.com/Stainless-Ca...D=518TXod37cL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=detail


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Zensa_06 said:


> I did something very similar while waiting for the same stuff
> 
> [/ATTACH]


I like the way you trimmed the "wings" on the Seconds hand better than the hatched job I recently gave mine.

- - - Updated - - -



Zensa_06 said:


> I did something very similar while waiting for the same stuff
> 
> [/ATTACH]


I like the way you trimmed the "wings" on the Seconds hand better than the hatched job I recently gave mine.


----------



## Katobaggins (Apr 14, 2013)

Elfer996 said:


> Things are getting out of hand while waiting for hands dial bezel. I cut the wings off the second hand and put in a dolphin logo, and put on a closed case back ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you attach the dolphin?


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> I like the way you trimmed the "wings" on the Seconds hand better than the hatched job I recently gave mine.


Thanks, most people would just cut the entire wing off, but I found the counter looked too short when done like that. So I attempted to "trim" the wings...I wish I had a loupe when I did it, it was extremely hard to trim.

- - - Updated - - -



Elfer996 said:


> I like the way you trimmed the "wings" on the Seconds hand better than the hatched job I recently gave mine.


Thanks, most people would just cut the entire wing off, but I found the counter looked too short when done like that. So I attempted to "trim" the wings...I wish I had a loupe when I did it, it was extremely hard to trim.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Zensa_06 said:


> I did something very similar while waiting for the same stuff
> 
> View attachment 13375317
> 
> View attachment 13375319


Did you score tour casebavk from the same place, or from the normal guy?

- - - Updated - - -



Zensa_06 said:


> I did something very similar while waiting for the same stuff
> 
> View attachment 13375317
> 
> View attachment 13375319


Did you score tour casebavk from the same place, or from the normal guy?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Katobaggins said:


> How did you attach the dolphin?


I'm too embarrassed to tell....


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Did you score tour casebavk from the same place, or from the normal guy?


Raffles

- - - Updated - - -



Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Did you score tour casebavk from the same place, or from the normal guy?


Raffles


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

Root Beer Agent

Debadged, Dagaz Dial and hands, 3.5mm thick Sapphire Crystal, RootBeer Bezel Insert and DBCODE Nato Strap.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi all, about to get into my first mod, Garfield 40mm special is on its way to me. As much as I like Garfield, I'm looking to put in a matte black snowflake dial, no date. Has anyone seen these for sale?

Have found a couple for 8215 movements but nothing for the NH35 (these are available at Raffles and Tiger Concept). Would prefer to leave the correct posts in place than use dial dots, given that this is my first attempt!

Have also looked at Dagaz and Yobokies, and tried Ali Express and eBay, but no luck yet... TIA.


----------



## Whorpheus (Jul 8, 2012)

Debranded and brushed case, debranded dial, sub seconds hand and sporting the rubber strap from my planet ocean, which I'm liking as its a good fit.

The band costs more than the watch!


----------



## Bub (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks, that does look really nice! Does it rotate? Am looking for a bit less bulky bezel though


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Elfer996 said:


> I'm too embarrassed to tell....


Well, now we HAVE to know.

Scotch tape? Super glue? Booger? Gum?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

The booger method works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone have an extra crown and stem?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/316L-Stain...945919?hash=item58f266cebf:g:nhAAAOSwB-1Y3aqb


Hey, any chance you can confirm if the bezels match as well? I've got a Murphy 8926 bezel I want to use on that case!


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Can anyone confirm this is indeed an Invicta 8926 case? If it's not, any idea what the case might be?

It was posted on this site: wristwatchreview [dot] com/2017/02/08/modding-the-invicta-8926-and-watch-brotherhoods/


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Ugh, I can't edit posts...I assume it's an 8926 case with crown guards removed and a Murphy smooth bezel?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Zensa_06 said:


> Can anyone confirm this is indeed an Invicta 8926 case?
> 
> It was posted on this site: wristwatchreview [dot] com/2017/02/08/modding-the-invicta-8926-and-watch-brotherhoods/
> 
> View attachment 13377769


I think this is an explorer case not an Invicta

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Well, now we HAVE to know.
> 
> Scotch tape? Super glue? Booger? Gum?


Before I reveal, I'll introduce the extremely rare vintage 2018, only one in the world, "W" diver; reflecting the first initial of my last name:









IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey, any chance you can confirm if the bezels match as well? I've got a Murphy 8926 bezel I want to use on that case!


I will measure it when I get a chance at some point tomorrow

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Zensa_06 said:


> Ugh, I can't edit posts...I assume it's an 8926 case with crown guards removed and a Murphy smooth bezel?


The Murphy bezel is much thicker, that must be a different case.

https://murphymanufacturing.com/invicta_bezel_4010.html


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

swank said:


> The Murphy bezel is much thicker, that must be a different case.
> 
> https://murphymanufacturing.com/invicta_bezel_4010.html


That's what I was thinking...


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

Does anybody knows a chapter ring that fits the 8926? I kind of dont like the rehaut &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Paulo Marcellus said:


> Does anybody knows a chapter ring that fits the 8926? I kind of dont like the rehaut ��


Only option is to paint it

- - - Updated - - -



Paulo Marcellus said:


> Does anybody knows a chapter ring that fits the 8926? I kind of dont like the rehaut ��


Only option is to paint it


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Well, now we HAVE to know.
> 
> Scotch tape? Super glue? Booger? Gum?


Look up 3D metallic nail stickers on the bay  
Cheesy I know, but fun to mess around with. 









IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> Look up 3D metallic nail stickers on the bay
> Cheesy I know, but fun to mess around with.
> 
> 
> ...


I did the same thing to make a Snoopy dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> Didn't know about the $4 acrylic at the time I bought the Blue AR
> 
> Sent from my HAL 9000 IG: orologio.rosso


Hard to maintain water resistance with the acrylics tho....

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey, any chance you can confirm if the bezels match as well? I've got a Murphy 8926 bezel I want to use on that case!


They both measure 40.3mm, and while I didn't take the blue one out, placing the Invicta insert over it eyeballs to a direct fit

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> They both measure 40.3mm, and while I didn't take the blue one out, placing the Invicta insert over it eyeballs to a direct fit
> 
> IG: orologio.rosso


Hey, thanks for checking. The listing says thickness is 19mm? Is yours actually any thicker than the Invicta?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I grabbed this "sailcloth" nylon from Amazon. Reviews were mixed, but at $13 I took a chance. Guess I ended up with a good one. It says leather back on the product description, but it's not stamped leather on it. A major complaint is the stiffness. While true, I'm breaking it in with baseball glove oil and so far so good.






























IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey, thanks for checking. The listing says thickness is 19mm? Is yours actually any thicker than the Invicta?


13.5mm is what I'm measuring 









IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

The ceramic bezel insert came in, but it needs a little grinding. Meanwhile I dropped in this 16610 red bezel insert. $5 shipped from eBay billhk2001









IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Elfer996 said:


> The ceramic bezel insert came in, but it needs a little grinding. Meanwhile I dropped in this 16610 red bezel insert. $5 shipped from eBay billhk2001


How's the quality of the insert, been looking to pickup a couple of them from that seller?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Y4BBZY said:


> How's the quality of the insert, been looking to pickup a couple of them from that seller?


I'm very happy with it. It's on par with the Invicta for sure

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Zensa_06 said:


> Can anyone confirm this is indeed an Invicta 8926 case? If it's not, any idea what the case might be?
> 
> It was posted on this site: wristwatchreview [dot] com/2017/02/08/modding-the-invicta-8926-and-watch-brotherhoods/
> 
> View attachment 13377769


Cross post to the Brotherhood of Submariner Homages thread. Both the author and the owner of this Watch hang out there. I've seen it before, but can't remember who's it is

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm reasonably sure that's a tiger concepts with a BSH dial...

http://www.tiger-concept.com/1016-watch.html


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

No more ceramics for me. Ever!









I ruined this one. I managed to get the silver ceramic in, but it's not what I wanted. Guess the original mod will have to go in a different direction.

Took the cyclops off though










IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Wet one today


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

That sucks, sorry to hear it.

Have you tried the "Carving 38mm ceramic bezel insert" on eBay? I have one, but haven't torn a watch apart yet. Others on this thread say it is a drop-in fit. They offer it in quite a few color combos and it is relatively cheap.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

swank said:


> That sucks, sorry to hear it.
> 
> Have you tried the "Carving 38mm ceramic bezel insert" on eBay? I have one, but haven't torn a watch apart yet. Others on this thread say it is a drop-in fit. They offer it in quite a few color combos and it is relatively cheap.


Yes. Exactly what I bought. Not even close to a drop in fit. Now aluminum 16610, yes. Drop in fit

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

SO far i like the bezels from billhk2001 fit is good and quality as well


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

Y4BBZY said:


> How's the quality of the insert, been looking to pickup a couple of them from that seller?


I use his Bezels and they are really nice and fit well. and for the price a great value too. Just wish he had Black and Green Bezels.


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Not too many modifications here, just a strap change and the cyclops has been removed. I think it looks pretty good. So far the movement has withstood all the jarring, scraps, and bumps that go along with exploring rugged terrain. The week point is the lume. Everything considered I have no complaints.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

This is a temporary condition, though the silver ceramic is growing on me.










IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

The Phoenix, a Pawnshop 8926OB, de-badged Case,Crown,and Case back,and then polished, sapphire crystal, Dagaz Dial and Hands, Second hand from a Seiko SNKL45,and Bezel Insert from BILLHK2001(eBay)


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

ZorrosBladeeZ said:


> The Phoenix, a Pawnshop 8926OB, de-badged Case,Crown,and Case back,and then polished, sapphire crystal, Dagaz Dial and Hands, Second hand from a Seiko SNKL45,and Bezel Insert from BILLHK2001(eBay)
> 
> View attachment 13386659


Very, very nice!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> No more ceramics for me. Ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The silver looks good. What BBR is that in the background?

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey does anyone know of a black bezel insert with white printing that’s a drop-in fit for the 8926 Murphy bezels? I know of plenty black and silver, but I’ve ordered two ceramic inserts for my Murphy coin-edge bezel and both were 38mm external diameter and wouldn’t fit, despite being advertised as for the 16610.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> No more ceramics for me. Ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have to sand down the silver one to fit?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Did you have to sand down the silver one to fit?


Yes.

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> The silver looks good. What BBR is that in the background?
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


41mm Sterile corgeut from time watch store on Ali. Miyota 8215 and sapphire crystal

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> Yes.
> 
> IG: orologio.rosso


What did you use to sand it down, may I ask? I have a couple and my sanding efforts have made zero impact.

- - - Updated - - -



Elfer996 said:


> Yes.
> 
> IG: orologio.rosso


What did you use to sand it down, may I ask? I have a couple and my sanding efforts have made zero impact.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tornadohead said:


> What did you use to sand it down, may I ask? I have a couple and my sanding efforts have made zero impact.


Dremel


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> No more ceramics for me. Ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about your trouble! But the white one looks interesting

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Playing with some spare parts...
> 
> So I like these Ranger hands but the lume mismatch is more than I can take.
> 
> ...


How long was the stock invicta in the oven? Thank you.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Gennadiy Sagdeev said:


> Thanks! I used the bezel insert from invicta 9010a. I put a patina on the bezel insert, what would it look aged)


How did you patina the bezel insert? Thank you.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Sorry about your trouble! But the white one looks interesting
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


It's actually greyish / Silver. Just a bad pic

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

ZorrosBladeeZ said:


> The Phoenix, a Pawnshop 8926OB, de-badged Case,Crown,and Case back,and then polished, sapphire crystal, Dagaz Dial and Hands, Second hand from a Seiko SNKL45,and Bezel Insert from BILLHK2001(eBay)
> 
> View attachment 13386659


I wonder what the pawn $$ is on a 8926OB? 

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

swank said:


> That sucks, sorry to hear it.
> 
> Have you tried the "Carving 38mm ceramic bezel insert" on eBay? I have one, but haven't torn a watch apart yet. Others on this thread say it is a drop-in fit. They offer it in quite a few color combos and it is relatively cheap.


Those fit Seiko skx quite nicely but not 8926.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Still waiting for the dial and hands. In the meantime, compare sapphire bubble to stock with cyclops removed

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I took the time so strip down a "Winner" automatic I paid $15.51 shipped on AXP. The only think salvageable is the see-through caseback, which fits right on the 8926ob

The nh35 fits the case, but no screw down crown. The dial is 29.5mm. Case size at bezel is 40mm and lugs are 20mm. The is a noticeable difference in overall case quality. This is NOT the case to pick up to avoid removing the Invicta logo.

I have no idea what the movement is, but the hands don't fit the Miyota 8215 or nh35a.


















IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Waiting for the crown to get here and I should be able to call it done!

































After taking these I realized the insert was not sitting flush. After removing and reinstalling it is much better.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Which crown did you order... I'm looking for a replacement one too


Porterjrm said:


> Waiting for the crown to get here and I should be able to call it done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

jagv428 said:


> Which crown did you order... I'm looking for a replacement one too
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


From Tiger Concept. Lifetrekker has used them before and said he just had to sand the inside a bit but didn't have to change the crown tube.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Awesome... Thanks


Porterjrm said:


> From Tiger Concept. Lifetrekker has used them before and said he just had to sand the inside a bit but didn't have to change the crown tube.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

This is what happens when you try to patina a dial in the oven and forget about it ...









IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Still wanting to get a good presidential style bracelet, and maybe even a jubilee(thats a huge deal if you know me) for a couple of mods, any leads?


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

...


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> I wonder what the pawn $$ is on a 8926OB?
> 
> IG: orologio.rosso


$20 they wanted 40 But i know the people so they let me have it for 20 .


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

So I am going to have to install the crown tube with the new crown and it is threaded. Any idea where to buy a tap? The threads measure 2.84mm and listed as 2.9mm. I can't find any taps that large on esslinger. Anybody installed a new threaded crown tube?









IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Convert it to from Metric to inches, might be able to find the proper tap rhat way. Dont forget to take thread count in to account as well


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Convert it to from Metric to inches, might be able to find the proper tap rhat way. Dont forget to take thread count in to account as well


I'll give that a shot. Thank you.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> So I am going to have to install the crown tube with the new crown and it is threaded. Any idea where to buy a tap? The threads measure 2.84mm and listed as 2.9mm. I can't find any taps that large on esslinger. Anybody installed a new threaded crown tube?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's likely the same as a Rolex. I believe the tap is M3 x .35. The correct drill size for that tap should be 2.65mm. However, I have done 2 of these and busted a couple of taps trying to tap with that size hole into a stainless case. Regular steel no problem, but stainless is a B. I drilled the hole out slightly larger and there was still plenty of bite on the threads. Drilling perfectly straight with a drill press is a must. I recommend doing some practice runs on something else first to confirm all the dimensions.

Ebay for the taps and drill bits.

Here are a couple of good references:
https://rwg.cc/topic/111986-rolex-crown-case-tube-replacement/
https://www.thewatchsite.com/34-watchmaking-tinkering/170322-skx007-crown-tube-replacement.html


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> It's likely the same as a Rolex. I believe the tap is M3 x .35. The correct drill size for that tap should be 2.65mm. However, I have done 2 of these and busted a couple of taps trying to tap with that size hole into a stainless case. Regular steel no problem, but stainless is a B. I drilled the hole out slightly larger and there was still plenty of bite on the threads. Drilling perfectly straight with a drill press is a must. I recommend doing some practice runs on something else first to confirm all the dimensions.
> 
> Ebay for the taps and drill bits.
> 
> ...


Thanks you for the links. I also found this reference that puts this measurement at a #4-40 or #4-48 tap. I'll probably get both as well as the m3x.35 and try my luck. Also will be picking up a bench top drill press for this.









IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

If you have a local hobby shop, they may carry the Dubro brand tap and drill sets. Dubro has 3mm and 4-40 sets. If they are in stock, you could compare the threads on your tube to the tap to see which one you need. 4-40 threads are coarser than 3mm. A dedicated tool store could also help out that way.

For that matter, you could probably hit a big box hardware store and compare the tube to the loose nuts and bolts to confirm the thread size.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Guys, what's the easiest way to get an original tube out of an 8926ob before filing off the crown guards? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Guys, what's the easiest way to get an original tube out of an 8926ob before filing off the crown guards?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Place stripped case in a padded vice. I heat it up to burn off the glue. Don't toast the o ring. 
Use a small drill bit to tap it out. Insert the non drill bit end into the hole from the movement side. Hold the drill bit away from the case so you don't score it with the side of the bit on the end you are going to tap. Tap or hit the drill bit with a small hammer until it is far enough away from the case to grab with tweezers. Don't punch it out too far you risk damage. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/replace-crown-tube-invicta-8926-a-1676858.html#/topics/1676858

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

NEW CHALLENGE:

Recently I showed a co-worker some of the recent Invicta and Seiko mods I've recently created, especially the diver watch based. That co-worker, being a bit of a smart aleck, challenged me to build a "Holy Diver". While we both got a chuckle out of it, I'm thinking I can take him up on this task. I need to think through, as there's several different directions we could go with this idea.

So I'm passing this along. What are you thinking when tasked with creating a "holy diver"? Who else wants to join this challenge?

- - - Updated - - -

NEW CHALLENGE:

Recently I showed a co-worker some of the recent Invicta and Seiko mods I've recently created, especially the diver watch based. That co-worker, being a bit of a smart aleck, challenged me to build a "Holy Diver". While we both got a chuckle out of it, I'm thinking I can take him up on this task. I need to think through, as there's several different directions we could go with this idea.

So I'm passing this along. What are you thinking when tasked with creating a "holy diver"? Who else wants to join this challenge?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Place stripped case in a padded vice. I heat it up to burn off the glue. Don't toast the o ring.
> Use a small drill bit to tap it out. Insert the non drill bit end into the hole from the movement side. Hold the drill bit away from the case so you don't score it with the side of the bit on the end you are going to tap. Tap or hit the drill bit with a small hammer until it is far enough away from the case to grab with tweezers. Don't punch it out too far you risk damage.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/replace-crown-tube-invicta-8926-a-1676858.html#/topics/1676858
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Randy for the explanation and the link. I've used this method before and I've also used a small hex key instead of the drill bit but it always seems to take forever to get this done which is why I posted my question.
Thinking back about this now it seems that I may not have heated the tube enough in the past to break up the glue. Also, to avoid toasting the O ring inside the tube I've removed it before applying heat to the tube. It can be removed with a dental tool or by using a small piece of wire.


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

This is my mod, completed by rbesass. He did a fantastic job.

He removed the Invicta branding, put on a brushed finish, put in a dial and hands from Dagaz, and installed a sapphire crystal. He also pressured tested it to 6atm. I replaced the bracelet with one from Parnis.

Before Randy got it, I had tried to add a brushed finish myself, including to the bezel. The case ended up ok, but the bezel insert...not so much. I want to replace it with one that's brushed a little better than this one. Does anyone happen to have a bezel insert you're not using I could buy off you? Or any recommendations on where I should get a replacement?

- - - Updated - - -

















This is my mod, completed by rbesass. He did a fantastic job.

He removed the Invicta branding, put on a brushed finish, put in a dial and hands from Dagaz, and installed a sapphire crystal. He also pressured tested it to 6atm. I replaced the bracelet with one from Parnis.

Before Randy got it, I had tried to add a brushed finish myself, including to the bezel. The case ended up ok, but the bezel insert...not so much. I want to replace it with one that's brushed a little better than this one. Does anyone happen to have a bezel insert you're not using I could buy off you? Or any recommendations on where I should get a replacement?


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

Tornadohead said:


> NEW CHALLENGE:
> 
> Recently I showed a co-worker some of the recent Invicta and Seiko mods I've recently created, especially the diver watch based. That co-worker, being a bit of a smart aleck, challenged me to build a "Holy Diver". While we both got a chuckle out of it, I'm thinking I can take him up on this task. I need to think through, as there's several different directions we could go with this idea.
> 
> ...


I wonder if he is talking aboubt Ronne James Dio "Holy Diver" reference.


----------



## ZorrosBladeeZ (May 27, 2018)

Tornadohead said:


> NEW CHALLENGE:
> 
> Recently I showed a co-worker some of the recent Invicta and Seiko mods I've recently created, especially the diver watch based. That co-worker, being a bit of a smart aleck, challenged me to build a "Holy Diver". While we both got a chuckle out of it, I'm thinking I can take him up on this task. I need to think through, as there's several different directions we could go with this idea.
> 
> ...


Must be talking about a Rado Captain Cook Diver , Only 8000 were made would be a good challenge watch.


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

Mod done by a forum member. Dagaz dial and handset, brushed case and bracelet. Tiger concepts bezel insert. Extremely accurate- worn 24/7 it runs -1spd


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

bms259 said:


> View attachment 13391903
> 
> 
> View attachment 13391905
> ...


If you are looking for an original Invicta bezel insert I have one you can have.

- - - Updated - - -



bms259 said:


> View attachment 13391903
> 
> 
> View attachment 13391905
> ...


If you are looking for an original Invicta bezel insert I have one you can have.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

ZorrosBladeeZ said:


> I wonder if he is talking aboubt Ronne James Dio "Holy Diver" reference.


Yes, my smart aleck co-worker was indeed referencing Ronnie James Dio. That's why I was thinking the mod could go one of several ways...


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

LOOKING FOR: Gold-tone scallop bezel for the 8927. I have a watch that was well worn. Normally, I would be fine with the worn look, but the silver showing through the gold tone just doesn't look right.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Making lemonade out of lemons. So, here's the alphawatch1993 (eBay) case. Photo 1: The eBay listing photo. Photo 2: Bezel with Invicta dial and nh35a. Photo 3: Faded bezel insert (bleach. exactly 10 minutes) and an old dial I found laying around that I baked in the oven. Timing unknown, because I forgot about it. Way too long though... I put the Miyota 8215 in the alpha case. It fit much better and, the good news is you don't have to mess with the stem at all. Just unscrew the crown that came with the movement and screw on the crown that came with the case. Tropic strap.

Here's a breakdown: (I hate it when people post mods and don't give details!)

316L Stainless Case: $38 https://www.ebay.com/itm/316L-Stain...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Miyota 8215 movement: $42.95 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Miyota-821...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Dial: Old dial I got for free when deployed to Afghanistan.
Hands: Snowflake style for 8215 I had laying around (don't know how much I paid) Let's call it $15
Vintage Style Tropical Strap: $24.99 (no longer in stock but eBay user bargainstorefinder

Approx $121 bucks to build.
Bezel bleached, dial baked, cyclops removed.
Not having INVICTA etched on the side of my case: PRICELESS!!






















- - - Updated - - -

Making lemonade out of lemons. So, here's the alphawatch1993 (eBay) case. Photo 1: The eBay listing photo. Photo 2: Bezel with Invicta dial and nh35a. Photo 3: Faded bezel insert (bleach. exactly 10 minutes) and an old dial I found laying around that I baked in the oven. Timing unknown, because I forgot about it. Way too long though... I put the Miyota 8215 in the alpha case. It fit much better and, the good news is you don't have to mess with the stem at all. Just unscrew the crown that came with the movement and screw on the crown that came with the case. Tropic strap.

Here's a breakdown: (I hate it when people post mods and don't give details!)

316L Stainless Case: $38 https://www.ebay.com/itm/316L-Stain...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Miyota 8215 movement: $42.95 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Miyota-821...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Dial: Old dial I got for free when deployed to Afghanistan.
Hands: Snowflake style for 8215 I had laying around (don't know how much I paid) Let's call it $15
Vintage Style Tropical Strap: $24.99 (no longer in stock but eBay user bargainstorefinder

Approx $121 bucks to build.
Bezel bleached, dial baked, cyclops removed.
Not having INVICTA etched on the side of my case: PRICELESS!!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Which TC inserts are y’all using that are supposed to drop in? 16800? That’s what I had ordered and had to file it to fit. Curious for future purchases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Which TC inserts are y'all using that are supposed to drop in? 16800? That's what I had ordered and had to file it to fit. Curious for future purchases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is the 16800. But to my surprise the issue is with the invicta bezels. I was trying to install an invicta insert on another invicta watch and to my surprise it didn't fit and I had to trim it. So it is an inconsistency within invicta bezels!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Yes it is the 16800. But to my surprise the issue is with the invicta bezels. I was trying to install an invicta insert on another invicta watch and to my surprise it didn't fit and I had to trim it. So it is an inconsistency within invicta bezels!
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


That makes sense. The one I got it for was an older model 9094 without the yellow rotor nh35. 
How did you trim yours? I wrapped some duck tape around a socket to fit the insert and spun it using a cordless impact and filed the edge down little by little.. I really do need a drill press.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Thanks Randy for the explanation and the link. I've used this method before and I've also used a small hex key instead of the drill bit but it always seems to take forever to get this done which is why I posted my question.
> Thinking back about this now it seems that I may not have heated the tube enough in the past to break up the glue. Also, to avoid toasting the O ring inside the tube I've removed it before applying heat to the tube. It can be removed with a dental tool or by using a small piece of wire.


Hold the heat on it until you see a small puff of smoke. That is the glue letting go. If you are worried about the o ring remove it before you apply heat. That is what I do. I use a dental pic to pull it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you get the 60 minute bezel inserts that fit the 8926?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> Where do you get the 60 minute bezel inserts that fit the 8926?


Tiger Concepts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Successfully drilled and tapped the case. Unfortunately I guessed the size wrong. At least I guessed it small and now have the m3x.35 tap and 2.6mm drill bit on the way. If that works out then it appears TC uses the same as what the triplock crown does.










If that does not work I will be sourcing the actual triplock style crown and tube. For now I have to wait for the tap and drill bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Successfully drilled and tapped the case. Unfortunately I guessed the size wrong. At least I guessed it small and now have the m3x.35 tap and 2.6mm drill bit on the way. If that works out then it appears TC uses the same as what the triplock crown does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just consider that a good practice run... M3 x .35 is what I used on the crown and tube I got from TC.

- - - Updated - - -



Porterjrm said:


> Successfully drilled and tapped the case. Unfortunately I guessed the size wrong. At least I guessed it small and now have the m3x.35 tap and 2.6mm drill bit on the way. If that works out then it appears TC uses the same as what the triplock crown does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just consider that a good practice run... M3 x .35 is what I used on the crown and tube I got from TC.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I did it by hand using a dremel. It isn't perfect but not so bad


Porterjrm said:


> That makes sense. The one I got it for was an older model 9094 without the yellow rotor nh35.
> How did you trim yours? I wrapped some duck tape around a socket to fit the insert and spun it using a cordless impact and filed the edge down little by little.. I really do need a drill press.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> Just consider that a good practice run... M3 x .35 is what I used on the crown and tube I got from TC.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Just consider that a good practice run... M3 x .35 is what I used on the crown and tube I got from TC.


Good to know. I'll have the tools soon and try again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> Making lemonade out of lemons. ....
> 316L Stainless Case: $38 https://www.ebay.com/itm/316L-Stain...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Miyota 8215 movement: $42.95 https://www.ebay.com/itm/Miyota-821...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Dial: Old dial I got for free when deployed to Afghanistan.
> ...


I really like what you did. Good on you. And thanks for the tip on the case. I picked up a monstrosity 2306 Invicta with the Miyota movement (eBay, under $20). This case sounds like a great home for it.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tornadohead said:


> I really like what you did. Good on you. And thanks for the tip on the case. I picked up a monstrosity 2306 Invicta with the Miyota movement (eBay, under $20). This case sounds like a great home for it.


Thank you. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Awesome buy on getting a Miyota for $20. Can you re-use the hands? I might be making a permanent switch away from the 8926 and go with 8215's. It's been a pain trying to find reasonably priced hands for the nh35a. Plus, I won't have to grind out the Invicta logo on the side.

- - - Updated - - -



Tornadohead said:


> I really like what you did. Good on you. And thanks for the tip on the case. I picked up a monstrosity 2306 Invicta with the Miyota movement (eBay, under $20). This case sounds like a great home for it.


Thank you. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Awesome buy on getting a Miyota for $20. Can you re-use the hands? I might be making a permanent switch away from the 8926 and go with 8215's. It's been a pain trying to find reasonably priced hands for the nh35a. Plus, I won't have to grind out the Invicta logo on the side.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

TC just posted a new crown available soon. Looks like a BB crown with red. Perfect timing to finish this watch off right.

















I'll verify the thread sizes and tap I use when I get it all done and post here for future reference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Would be interesting.

Although a direct fit would be nice, I doubt we are that lucky 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Poerger said:


> Would be interesting.
> 
> Although a direct fit would be nice, I doubt we are that lucky
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


I highly doubt it will require zero modifications. I will check it against the Invicta threads though. I am already at the point with this watch that I need the full setup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Keep us posted  

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Elfer996 was asking me about the Stella acrylic crystal (Esslinger SKU 20415) that I used in two of my mods. He wanted to know about the height of the doom. I thought the best thing to do was re post a picture or two.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

flamingrabbit said:


> Elfer996 was asking me about the Stella acrylic crystal (Esslinger SKU 20415) that I used in two of my mods. He wanted to know about the height of the doom. I thought the best thing to do was re post a picture or two.
> 
> View attachment 13398611
> 
> ...


Glued or pressed? Do these require a crystal lift to fit properly?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Elfer996 was asking me about the Stella acrylic crystal (Esslinger SKU 20415) that I used in two of my mods. He wanted to know about the height of the doom. I thought the best thing to do was re post a picture or two.
> 
> View attachment 13398611
> 
> ...


Interesting twist on the 50 fathoms. I've been searching high and low for a 15 30 45 insert that would fit the 8926

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

My dial, hands and bezel insert are in, now I just need to wait for the tools to arrive lol. I am impressed by the dagaz package and how it actually went through QC!
My first mod is nearing completion, but I'm itching to do my second mod already. I already have an idea in my head, just wish I bought a second 8926 during prime day...

I ordered the red bezel, but while waiting I got curious and baked the Invicta bezel and it turned out amazing IMO. The brown plays very nicely with the light. I'm not sure which one I want to use now haha


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> TC just posted a new crown available soon. Looks like a BB crown with red. Perfect timing to finish this watch off right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a ceramic bezel in one of Murphy's coin edge bezels? Where did you get it? I've
now ordered three online that are supposed to fit and none of them have, all are 38mm instead of 37.65. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

As this photo shows the not yet released crown from tc my guess is, that it's a promo photo from tc, showing the crown on a coming new tc (or even old tc)

So, no 8926 in that pic

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

A heads up:
Some of you said, the "Parnis p210" bracelet is a good fit for the 8926.

This bracelet seems to be sold in different variations (clasps and brushed/partly polished)

Now this seller (which whom I don't have any affiliations) sells it brushed with a glidelock type of clasp for 32.99 usd but accepted my offer of 28usd yesterday. Maybe even less?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/182147909464

I'm hoping the glidelock clasp is better than the normal one from Parnis as some posts here criticized the normal one (not safe apparently)

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

I’ve bought 5 of those P210 bracelet and a P616 bracelet for my PVD Pro Diver and they all fit. Some rough parts and QC issues but overall a very good bracelet for the price. Night and day difference compared to the OEM bracelet. A must own for me.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Poerger said:


> A heads up:
> Some of you said, the "Parnis p210" bracelet is a good fit for the 8926.
> 
> This bracelet seems to be sold in different variations (clasps and brushed/partly polished)
> ...


I bought this exact one and it's not a perfect fit. The curvature is the same, however it sits a little lower (not flush with the top of the lugs).


----------



## Thomasaurus (Dec 13, 2017)

That Tudor BB crown looks great!

I've been wanting to do a rolex big crown style build for a while, maybe a 6538. The BB crown is the closest I've seen to a big crown that might fit the Pro Diver! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> Thank you. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Awesome buy on getting a Miyota for $20. Can you re-use the hands? I might be making a permanent switch away from the 8926 and go with 8215's. It's been a pain trying to find reasonably priced hands for the nh35a. Plus, I won't have to grind out the Invicta logo on the side.


I may be able to re-sue the hands. When I tear this down, I will have to measure to see if they'll work in a smaller case. 
Also, if I do re-use, these are gold tone. Depends on how this project goes.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Poerger said:


> A heads up:
> Some of you said, the "Parnis p210" bracelet is a good fit for the 8926.
> 
> This bracelet seems to be sold in different variations (clasps and brushed/partly polished)
> ...


Ali has it for $27 if you search for P210 bracelet


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Zensa_06 said:


> I bought this exact one and it's not a perfect fit. The curvature is the same, however it sits a little lower (not flush with the top of the lugs).


Well in the spirit of a sub hommage - that's a perfect fit, as it's the same with older rolex subs 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Is that a ceramic bezel in one of Murphy's coin edge bezels? Where did you get it? I've
> now ordered three online that are supposed to fit and none of them have, all are 38mm instead of 37.65. It's driving me nuts.


That's actually the original bezel done by LT and a cheap aluminum insert off the bay I had to sand down to fit. I don't know if any ceramics that fit with zero modifications for these.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Guys installing acrylic crystals.. are they glue in, press in, or require a crystal lift? I bought one from esslinger at 30.5mm but could not press in with gasket and was too small to fit without the gasket. Any advice? I’d rather not glue in. 


IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Guys installing acrylic crystals.. are they glue in, press in, or require a crystal lift? I bought one from esslinger at 30.5mm but could not press in with gasket and was too small to fit without the gasket. Any advice? I'd rather not glue in.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Acrylic crystals with a tension ring can be pressed in without a gasket, such as a Stella WRA or GS ET. I recommend using a gasket for acrylic crystals without a tension ring. I have had better luck with water resistance using a gasket either way. As for fitting the crystal, measure the opening and order one size larger but not over .10mm. For instance, if your opening is 30mm, order a 30.1mm crystal. I usually freeze the crystal first which seems to make it easier to press in.

Some acrylic crystal/watch combinations are made to be mounted using a crystal press, for for our application, they are generally pressed in.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> Acrylic crystals with a tension ring can be pressed in without a gasket, such as a Stella WRA or GS ET. I recommend using a gasket for acrylic crystals without a tension ring. I have had better luck with water resistance using a gasket either way. As for fitting the crystal, measure the opening and order one size larger but not over .10mm. For instance, if your opening is 30mm, order a 30.1mm crystal. I usually freeze the crystal first which seems to make it easier to press in.
> 
> Some acrylic crystal/watch combinations are made to be mounted using a crystal press, for for our application, they are generally pressed in.


And that's just using the original style gasket correct? And a correction. The one I purchase was a 30.1mm but I could not get it to press in with Invicta casket. I could try to freezer method next.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Glued or pressed? Do these require a crystal lift to fit properly?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was pressed in with a crystal press after being in the freezer for 10 minutes. The size was 30 mm and I retained the original Invicta gasket. You can hear it snap into place when you press it in. Never checked the WR.

- - - Updated - - -

Edit: note that the crystal I was using had a tension ring. It is from Esslinger (SKU 20415). I tried one without the tension ring initially and it was a very poor fit.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes, with the original gasket, but you can use any gasket with the correct OD as long as you consider the ID when ordering your Crystal. Try the freezer method. It does help when you have a tight fit. 

Also, measure the crystal you have. I have found that they are not always accurate in their measurements. I have dropped down to a 30mm once or twice depending and they still pressed in firmly and offered good water resistance. Sometimes there is a little trial and error involved.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> It was pressed in with a crystal press after being in the freezer for 10 minutes. The size was 30 mm and I retained the original Invicta gasket. You can hear it snap into place when you press it in. Never checked the WR.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Edit: note that the crystal I was using had a tension ring. It is from Esslinger (SKU 20415). I tried one without the tension ring initially and it was a very poor fit.


I think you bring up a good observation... Crystals with a tension ring will often press fit firmly with the original dimension (I.E.: replacing a 30mm mineral crystal with a 30mm Acrylic tension ring crystal). Crystals without a tension ring will more often require adding the .10mm.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

swank said:


> Ali has it for $27 if you search for P210 bracelet


It's actually 27.95 

So, you might even try to get even cheaper by making an offer on this eBay offer. Otherwise Ali is indeed a good source

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Poerger said:


> It's actually 27.95
> 
> So, you might even try to get even cheaper by making an offer on this eBay offer. Otherwise Ali is indeed a good source
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


$27.95, but the seller (Goutent Watches Store) has a $1 off coupon on the page you can apply, so $26.95.


----------



## Whorpheus (Jul 8, 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I could not find a difinitive answer.

I'm going to be replacing the crystal on my 8926 (miyota), do I need to remove the bezel to push the old crystal out, or should it just push out once the movement has been removed?

Thank you


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Poerger said:


> Well in the spirit of a sub hommage - that's a perfect fit, as it's the same with older rolex subs
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


I said "a little lower"...but perhaps it's more than a little. It's probably 1.5-2mm


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Well that is indeed quite a bigger difference than I expected based on other pics here... 

I guess I will have to wait and see how mine will turn out.



Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Whorpheus said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but I could not find a difinitive answer.
> 
> I'm going to be replacing the crystal on my 8926 (miyota), do I need to remove the bezel to push the old crystal out, or should it just push out once the movement has been removed?
> 
> Thank you


You do not need to remove the bezel.

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Poerger said:


> Well that is indeed quite a bigger difference than I expected based on other pics here...
> 
> I guess I will have to wait and see how mine will turn out.


The second picture on this post shows much less of a difference:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-257.html#post45721037

I'll have to see as well.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I modded a mod.

Before








After








Side view of bubble-domed monster sapphire from Dagaz








By the way, I too found that the Carving 38mm Ceramic Bezel Insert is *NOT* a drop-in fit for the Invicta 8926. It is too big.

Also, one used to be able to edit the display size of pictures in one's post. I would center them and make them medium sized, so one could click on it and it would blow up into the full size. That was a much better display. I don't seem to be able to do that anymore. Anyone know what's up?


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Anyone have a lead on a nice dark blue insert similar to the BB Blue?

I just got one in from the bay that was supposed to fit 16610/16800 and it is a full mm too small both inner and outer, not to mention the color was purple in person and described and photographed as Tudor blue in the listing.

I have tried TC but I don't see a dark blue insert listed for them.


----------



## Whorpheus (Jul 8, 2012)

Elfer996 said:


> Whorpheus said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry if this has been asked before, but I could not find a difinitive answer.
> ...


Ok that's good, Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Has anyone ever found a larger crown that fits right on the 8926OB stem? I want to shave the crown guards off, but don't want to tap and refit the original tube. Thank you.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Has anyone ever found a larger crown that fits right on the 8926OB stem? I want to shave the crown guards off, but don't want to tap and refit the original tube. Thank you.


rbesass has had some success with TC crowns (7.8mm crown?), but I believe it's hit and miss - likely due to the 8926 being produced by different manufacturers.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Zensa_06 said:


> rbesass has had some success with TC crowns (7.8mm crown?), but I believe it's hit and miss - likely due to the 8926 being produced by different manufacturers.


Thank you. I'll check it out.

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

This is my mod. It's been debranded and left with a fine brush finish. The dial and hands are dagaz.

I thought I'd love the dial and hands, but they're missing something. I'm not sure what exactly thought. I'm thinking about trying to add some patina to the markers and hands using some coffee, and maybe fading a bezel insert a bit.

What'd you think? Any advice?


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

bms259 said:


> ...I thought I'd love the dial and hands, but they're missing something. I'm not sure what exactly thought. I'm thinking about trying to add some patina to the markers and hands using some coffee, and maybe fading a bezel insert a bit.
> 
> What'd you think? Any advice?


I see where you are going with that. But I would want to get the same patina on the date dial as well. Not sure how to accomplish that. 
Of course, there is the dateless version of the dial...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13415313
> 
> 
> View attachment 13415315
> ...


What crystal is rhat?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Found these pictures in a watch group on FB, a Seiko Alpinist rocking a Invicta bracelet. 















Looks like a good fit, and opens up some more options for bracelets for our beloved 8926. Might just have to place a order soon......


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Got a 8926 incoming and already own a sarb017 - and most importantly the strapcode oyster bracelet for it.

I'm happy to give it a try when I've got the Invicta 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Poerger said:


> Got a 8926 incoming and already own a sarb017 - and most importantly the strapcode oyster bracelet for it.
> 
> I'm happy to give it a try when I've got the Invicta
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


Awesome! If its a good fit i might just have to pick up a jubilee.....


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but I have the Strapcode Oyster and it doesn't fit. It looks like it would fit, but here are pics


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Zensa_06 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but I have the Strapcode Oyster and it doesn't fit. It looks like it would fit, but here are pics
> 
> View attachment 13415711
> View attachment 13415719
> ...


Well damnit. I wanna get a good jubilee, with solid links for a mod.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Btw, good call on Adidas, my favorite shoes


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Btw, good call on Adidas, my favorite shoes


Adidas is my favourite as well. I switched from Nike about 10 years ago and never turned back.

Btw, I suppose you could insert something between the endlink and the case and it would be sturdy. I'll give it a shot later and report back

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13415313
> 
> 
> View attachment 13415315
> ...


Looks amazing brother! Very well done

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Zensa_06 said:


> Adidas is my favourite as well. I switched from Nike about 10 years ago and never turned back.
> 
> Btw, I suppose you could insert something between the endlink and the case and it would be sturdy. I'll give it a shot later and report back
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


What about some neatly cut soft rubber pads? No case scratches and a nice snug fit!


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

ConSeanery said:


> What about some neatly cut soft rubber pads? No case scratches and a nice snug fit!


I just used 5-6 layers of masking tape and it fits snug now, but it looks exactly like the first picture I uploaded. The endlinks stick out past the tip of the lugs and it also sits about 1-1.3mm below the top of the lugs.

The Parnis I got off the bay fits a little better than it, although still not ideal.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Zensa_06 said:


> I just used 5-6 layers of masking tape and it fits snug now, but it looks exactly like the first picture I uploaded. The endlinks stick out past the tip of the lugs and it also sits about 1-1.3mm below the top of the lugs.
> 
> The Parnis I got off the bay fits a little better than it, although still not ideal.


After struggling with several bracelets myself I've come to the conclusion that the best is the one that came with the watch.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

As I mostly wear my divers on Nato straps that is no real problem ...

But for the sake of having options it's still a bummer. I'm hoping that I will be satisfied with the parnis bracelet though.

Another problem with the strapcode sarb bracelet is: Its simply to expensive for the 8926 imho


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Poerger said:


> As I mostly wear my divers on Nato straps that is no real problem ...
> 
> But for the sake of having options it's still a bummer. I'm hoping that I will be satisfied with the parnis bracelet though.
> 
> Another problem with the strapcode sarb bracelet is: Its simply to expensive for the 8926 imho


aluo bought this Parnis bracelet (which is a different seller than mine) and it seems to fit perfectly. The pictures in each listing look identical, but perhaps they are from a different supplier.

See his pictures here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-post44969455.html#post44969455

This is the seller aluo bought from:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/322587065581

This is the seller I bought from:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/182147909464

I'm tempted to buy the other bracelet, but I don't want to invest too much more money into the watch. You could save a few bucks by making an offer to the seller I bought from, but I feel like a better fitment is worth the extra money. 
HOWEVER, it is NOT confirmed whether the seller aluo bought from consistently provides a perfect fitment.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> What crystal is rhat?


Stella Watch Crystal XHEC Extra Hi Dome Watch Crystals
SKU:20437
Size: 27 1/2 = 30.1 mm

From Esslinger: https://www.esslinger.com/stella-watch-crystal-xhec-extra-hi-dome-watch-crystals/


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Thinking about a new mod and am looking for a dial for it.

Still thinking if I want to go the milsub route or rolex/tudor sub. While searching said dial I stumbled upon dagaz Astro dial. https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7190031

While I dig the style (and the raised chrome indices) - what the hell is that red dot at 4-5 o'clock

Gesendet von meinem SGP511 mit Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Poerger said:


> Thinking about a new mod and am looking for a dial for it.
> 
> Still thinking if I want to go the milsub route or rolex/tudor sub. While searching said dial I stumbled upon dagaz Astro dial. https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7190031
> 
> ...


Here: https://wornandwound.com/zodiac-story-behind-curious-point-series/


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Poerger said:


> Thinking about a new mod and am looking for a dial for it.
> 
> Still thinking if I want to go the milsub route or rolex/tudor sub. While searching said dial I stumbled upon dagaz Astro dial. https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7190031
> 
> ...


Here's my version:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-553.html#post39437490


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks you two.

Amazing that
A) I get my answer here that quick 
B) I'm learning about stunning vintage pieces by thinking about a mod 

Gesendet von meinem SGP511 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Thanks you two.
> 
> Amazing that
> A) I get my answer here that quick
> ...


I have the Dagaz Astro dial right now and I'm trying to pick some hands for it. I can tell you the quality in person is fantastic. The enamel is a nice inky black and the printing is crisp.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

If I'm going with it I'm thinking about sword hands. Mercedes hands would work fine too, of course. But they are kind of boring 

What hands are you thinking about? 

Gesendet von meinem SGP511 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Poerger said:


> If I'm going with it I'm thinking about sword hands. Mercedes hands would work fine too, of course. But they are kind of boring
> 
> What hands are you thinking about?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SGP511 mit Tapatalk


I was thinking either some Agent or Sword hands from Dagaz with a red lightning bolt hand I have in the parts bin. Though the Mercedes hands certainly would keep it more true to the original offering.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

So...I couldn't wait anymore for my tools to arrive, so I made my own hands puller haha

The tools that made the mod possible:









The completed mod (for now...still need to get rid of the Invicta branding and crown guards):























I don't know if it was because I have pretty good eyesight, but the loupe (4.5x) made it harder to install the seconds hand (I ended up bending it...). I had to get ridiculously close to the movement to see what I was doing with the loupe and I couldn't judge the distance. The hour hand and minute hand were misaligned as well, and instead of taking them off and reinstalling, I choose to try and push them. It worked, but I cracked the lume in the hour hand -,-

So...overall, I lost patience and ended up breaking things. I'm happy I got it put together, but it was a valuable lesson learned on my first mod ever!

Edit:
Dagaz BB rose gold dial and hand set
Esslinger 2.5 domed mineral crystal
raffles solid caseback
ebay bezel insert - baked (and put on stove top for a bit, don't know if it helped or not)
ebay Parnis P210 glidelock bracelet


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Those selfmade pullers are amazing 

A shame that the hands were damaged though. On the up side: not the most expensive part of the mod to replace.


Dies anybody know if the use of the solid case back affects the water resistance? 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Got my first mod done just now. Not quite done - want to cover up the red dagaz dial logo with something black and white. Especially don't like how the minute hand orange clashes with the red dagaz logo.


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Details on this...

About $120 total

$45 9094ob was on Amazon sale
Belt sander used to remove side case branding
No de logoing on back

$34 Dagaz new sea explorer 3 o'clock dial
$30 Dagaz sox-a hands


$12 eBay rolex 16610 dial insert (had to be gently sanded down to fit)


----------



## Kahl (Aug 26, 2018)

First Invicta mod, Tudor Snowflake Submariner homage.
Drilled lugs
Logo removed
Brushed case and bracelet
Bleached insert
Coffee patina on lume
Esslinger crystal (30mm dia, 3mm thick at edge 4mm thick in the center)


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Kahl said:


> First Invicta mod, Tudor Snowflake Submariner homage.
> Drilled lugs
> Logo removed
> Brushed case and bracelet
> ...


Tell me more about these drilled lugs!


----------



## Kahl (Aug 26, 2018)

1mm Cobalt bit, a drill press and a lot of drilling oil hahaha

They're actually all for show though, they don't go the whole way through and I'm still using the OEM Invicta spring bars. You 100% NEED better drill bits than standard HSS, Cobalt worked fine but started to struggle after all four.


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

My first mod. The new brown bezel insert in on the way. The date window looks a bit misaligned, anything i can do to fix it?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

As others have said, the Carving 38mm ceramic bezel insert which some have said is a fit to the 8926, did not fit for me. It is close, but it is wider than the bezel insert groove. I don't think there is a variation in bezel sizes, so perhaps some may be gluing the insert to the top of the bezel, rather than in the channel??

I'm sad, I was totally psyched for a drop-in ceramic insert.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

BSH Mil-Sub mod, just waiting on an insert and strap!


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Almost done with this mod... Almost done with work (not 5:00).


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

pentium0 said:


> Details on this...
> 
> About $120 total
> 
> ...


A) Did you replace, or just de-cyclops the crystal?
B) I'm curious about that strap.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Double post...


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Not sure what to do with this dial. I *sort* of like the patina issue, but not entirely because it's not very even.
BTW - I bought the dial new from Raffle, it was discounted for this very reason.
Thoughts?


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Fun little mod for my wife, who works at a school where the colors are purple and yellow.
Not sure about the seconds hand, may replace that later.
8928 with dial from a fellow WUS member, hands from One Second Closer.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm looking for someone to do a mod for me. I have the watch (8926ob)and the parts, but not the tools, patience, or skills.  I want to get the logo removed off the side and go with a brushed look, as well as swap out the dial and hands. Any recommendations?


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Cougar17 said:


> I'm looking for someone to do a mod for me. I have the watch (8926ob)and the parts, but not the tools, patience, or skills.  I want to get the logo removed off the side and go with a brushed look, as well as swap out the dial and hands. Any recommendations?


rbesass or LifeTrekker


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Mil-Sub achieved. Parts as follows:

-De-branded and Brushed 8926ob Case
-NH35 Movement
-BSH Dial
-Dagaz Sword Hands
-Tiger Concepts Mil-Sub Insert
-Dagaz SKX031 Bubble Dome Sapphire Crystal
-Erika's Originals Trident Strap


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Kahl said:


> First Invicta mod, Tudor Snowflake Submariner homage.
> Drilled lugs
> Logo removed
> Brushed case and bracelet
> ...


Gorgeous

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tornadohead said:


> Not sure what to do with this dial. I *sort* of like the patina issue, but not entirely because it's not very even.
> BTW - I bought the dial new from Raffle, it was discounted for this very reason.
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 13437901


Patina it all the way. Oven on 450 and drip some coffee on the indices

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> Mil-Sub achieved. Parts as follows:
> 
> -De-branded and Brushed 8926ob Case
> -NH35 Movement
> ...


Looks awesome. Any issues mating the Dagaz hands to the NH35?

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> Looks awesome. Any issues mating the Dagaz hands to the NH35?
> 
> IG: orologio.rosso


Thank you much! No problems whatsoever with the Dagaz hands. I've used Dagaz and Yobokies hands a few times each on an NH35, and never have any issues with the Dagaz hands. The Yobokies hands give me trouble now and then since they are a tad less robust, but patience usually wins out. I also have fairly rubbish hand pressers, so that doesn't help.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Zensa_06 said:


> rbesass or LifeTrekker


Awesome, thanks for the recommendation

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> Thank you much! No problems whatsoever with the Dagaz hands. I've used Dagaz and Yobokies hands a few times each on an NH35, and never have any issues with the Dagaz hands. The Yobokies hands give me trouble now and then since they are a tad less robust, but patience usually wins out. I also have fairly rubbish hand pressers, so that doesn't help.


I started winning the hand game when I switched from my cheap red Chinese press to a ball point pen ink cartridge. I was so frustrated with hands, I almost got out of the mod game. Nowadays, provided the hands fit properly; i.e. the originals, I pop hands on and off quite often. I had heard mixed reports on both Dagaz and Yobokies hands, so it's good to hear your experience with each. I've got some Dragon Shroud hands on the way for the NH35. Hopefully it'll be a drama free swap. Now I need to decide on sticking with the NH35 or the Miyota 8215.

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> Patina it all the way. Oven on 450 and drip some coffee on the indices
> 
> IG: orologio.rosso


Thanks. I was considering that. Guess there's nothing left to lose, eh?


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

I've had similar issues with my red hands press. Lately, I just take the tip and use it in my hands. I've had Dagaz and Raffles hands without too much issue, although my last set of Raffles hands for the Miyota were very tight (hour hand). Bought a broach set for the seconds hands issues I've been struggling with.


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

ConSeanery said:


> Mil-Sub achieved. Parts as follows:
> 
> -De-branded and Brushed 8926ob Case
> -NH35 Movement
> ...


Nice!! Is that a custom bezel?


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Paulo Marcellus said:


> Nice!! Is that a custom bezel?


The bezel is the standard 8926ob one that's been lightly brushed, and the insert is from Tiger Concepts. It snapped right in perfectly.


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

ConSeanery said:


> The bezel is the standard 8926ob one that's been lightly brushed, and the insert is from Tiger Concepts. It snapped right in perfectly.


Ok thanks.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Tornadohead said:


> Not sure what to do with this dial. I *sort* of like the patina issue, but not entirely because it's not very even.
> BTW - I bought the dial new from Raffle, it was discounted for this very reason.
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 13437901


I got one like that. Unfortunately an index fell off the dial while I was running or something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

Do you guys know of a good oyster bracelet with brushed center links that have a end link that fits the 8926?


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Does Dagaz superluminova hands/dials have any tritium (radioactive) property? Like, where it says 

Multi-Layered Superluminova is %95 C1 with %5 C3 mixed for added brightness.

I noticed in pitch black in the morning it glowing slightly, way after the regular lume would have worn off.


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Tornadohead said:


> Fun little mod for my wife, who works at a school where the colors are purple and yellow.
> Not sure about the seconds hand, may replace that later.
> 8928 with dial from a fellow WUS member, hands from One Second Closer.
> 
> View attachment 13438017


Love it! I've noticed at my high school kids are kind of into old fashioned, analog wrist watches. As in, wearing them. Mostly blingy style things but some nice ones too. Wonder if modding will ever catch on with kids. Probably not careful/patient enough.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Finally have this one together. Holy Wa, what a journey. The dial arrived with the 6, 8 and 9 o'clock markers darkening, while the others where white (I got it cheap for this reason). Decided to make the others match, so I tossed the dial in the oven for 10 minutes. Ah, shoot. Indices came out MUCH darker than I planned!!! And not quite matched. Well, c'est la vie. Think on it.

Decided after awhile that I liked it, so I tried to make the hands match. Cathedral hands just clashed (silver tone instead of gold tone). Tried the Invicta stock hands. Put those in the oven, and nothing. Tried soaking the hands in coffee, not enough. So i put the hands in fresh coffee grounds, into the oven (450 F for 10 minutes). It sort of worked. You can see a spotty result if you look close and the color is not quite the same. Well... after awhile I decided I liked this match anyway.

Seconds hand came from an Invicta 46mm monster (had to trim the tip, it was just a hair too long for this case). New domed crystal, new insert. New bracelet on the way.

This was my first with Miyota movement, but more are on the way (including the movement from that aforementioned monster Invicta). I have a couple of cases on the way for Miyota movements (one Sub-style, one dress/field-style). No more grinding the logo off the case!








Hope you had a good weekend.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Can anyone point me to the direction of that one gentleman who made that one plain bezel? I remember he had an Instagram, but at the time he was still in the process of making them.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

It's Dave Murphy 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

pentium0 said:


> Does Dagaz superluminova hands/dials have any tritium (radioactive) property?


Well the radioactive days are long gone ... since the legendary Panerai Radiomir material.

Luminova glows but is not radioactive. All my Dagaz dials glow very nice ... but the original Seiko dials glow nicer. )


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Paulo Marcellus said:


> Do you guys know of a good oyster bracelet with brushed center links that have a end link that fits the 8926?


Look out for the Parnis P210 bracelet here in the forum.


----------



## chubrock108 (Jan 13, 2018)

I just got a new Brady Strap, I ordered black with black stitching and it appears the black stitching is just white stitching colored with sharpie. It has the distinct shiny black purplish color that sharpie or permanent marker makes and I can see the white still on the edges. There is also some spots where is was marked on the strap.

For anyone else who has ordered the black with black stitching, is that normally how they do it? If I would have known it was white stitching just colored colored with sharpie, I would have just ordered the white. It's much more apparent in person than in the picture, but I marked the spot where there is a line of sharpie on the strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

chubrock108 said:


> I just got a new Brady Strap, I ordered black with black stitching and it appears the black stitching is just white stitching colored with sharpie. It has the distinct shiny black purplish color that sharpie or permanent marker makes and I can see the white still on the edges. There is also some spots where is was marked on the strap.
> 
> For anyone else who has ordered the black with black stitching, is that normally how they do it? If I would have known it was white stitching just colored colored with sharpie, I would have just ordered the white. It's much more apparent in person than in the picture, but I marked the spot where there is a line of sharpie on the strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW, this is just terrible! I have 3-4 Brady straps (none with black stitching though) and the quality is good but this is just unacceptable. I think you should contact them about it and either return it or at least get a discount.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

That is awful about the Brady strap. I would certainly complain and demand they send you a replacement with true black stitching and/or a full refund. They also claim a 30-day money back guarantee, but I wouldn't pay to send it back. That is pathetic. Good luck.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

chubrock108 said:


> I just got a new Brady Strap, I ordered black with black stitching and it appears the black stitching is just white stitching colored with sharpie. It has the distinct shiny black purplish color that sharpie or permanent marker makes and I can see the white still on the edges. There is also some spots where is was marked on the strap.
> 
> For anyone else who has ordered the black with black stitching, is that normally how they do it? If I would have known it was white stitching just colored colored with sharpie, I would have just ordered the white. It's much more apparent in person than in the picture, but I marked the spot where there is a line of sharpie on the strap.
> 
> ...


I got black and it is black. Yours looks grey. They sent you the wrong strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

If only Brady straps made a XL strap in say 130/90 size


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> If only Brady straps made a XL strap in say 130/90 size


They are longer than most 120/80 straps. Normally I'm on the last hole on a 120/80 but with the Brady I'm on the 4th. It is on a 42mm watch but that shouldn't make too much difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

rbesass said:


> They are longer than most 120/80 straps. Normally I'm on the last hole on a 120/80 but with the Brady I'm on the 4th. It is on a 42mm watch but that shouldn't make too much difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, might try one on my SNZG. My other issue is I have 8.5" wrists.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Poerger said:


> It's Dave Murphy
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


Awesome! Thank you very much


----------



## chubrock108 (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies! I can’t recall ever reading something bad about Brady Straps, but I didn’t want to request another one if it was going to have the same issue. I will try contacting them and see if I can get it resolved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Pal (Aug 3, 2018)

Are there any tutorials that someone could point me towards for ghosting the bezel for the 8926ob? Or even a place they can be purchased? I'm looking to maybe get into modding and I think that would be a fun place to start.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Watch Pal said:


> Are there any tutorials that someone could point me towards for ghosting the bezel for the 8926ob? Or even a place they can be purchased? I'm looking to maybe get into modding and I think that would be a fun place to start.


Put it in some household bleach. It can take a few minutes or a few hours. Sometimes they won't bleach and sometimes they bleach out completely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Got my Tiger Concept crown tube and crown installed.









It requires the m3 x .35 tap and 2.6mm drill bit.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Watch Pal (Aug 3, 2018)

rbesass said:


> Put it in some household bleach. It can take a few minutes or a few hours. Sometimes they won't bleach and sometimes they bleach out completely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

All done finally!

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> All done finally!
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Looks good! Which bezel insert is that?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Zensa_06 said:


> Looks good! Which bezel insert is that?


16800 from wholesaleoutlet990 on the bay. Had to shave it down to fit.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> 16800 from wholesaleoutlet990 on the bay. Had to shave it down to fit.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Is it the lighting or is it not very shiny at all, and the red is pretty dark. Or did you bake it?

I ordered the red insert from billhk2001 on the bay and it was really shiny. I baked it and it turned out okay, but yours looks a lot darker and more matte

Edit: The bezel insert fit perfectly without needing to shave


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Zensa_06 said:


> Is it the lighting or is it not very shiny at all, and the red is pretty dark. Or did you bake it?
> 
> I ordered the red insert from billhk2001 on the bay and it was really shiny. I baked it and it turned out okay, but yours looks a lot darker and more matte
> 
> Edit: The bezel insert fit perfectly without needing to shave


I completely forgot that I had baked this one! Yes, baked for MAYBE 10 minutes around 350. Just long enough to take the shine off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apenut86 (Aug 16, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> All done finally!
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


That looks fantastic! More pics please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey guys, I have been reading through the hundreds of pages on this topic and I'm finally taking the first steps to modding my own 8926... two of them in fact. One 8926OB I got from Amazon and a used scalloped bezel (I believe that one is an 'A') that I got from the bay.

Long story short: I won't be able to pick up the watches for another half year or so, but that leaves me a lot of time to research and plan. I want to do something really special for at least one watch and design at least my own dial. Does anyone know how much space there is from the stock dial (for instance if it were sanded down clean) to the point where it would affect the watch's functioning (for example rubbing the minutes hand)? The reason I ask, is one possibility for making the custom dial would be to 3D print it using a high detail printer and then paint it by hand. I am wondering what is the maximum thickness I might have to work with considering the glue to the dial, the 3D print itself, and the paint on top of that... Here is one example rendering to help explain what I mean:


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice render!

Don't have a short answer, but the tech drawing for the NH35 is available online from SII, should answer your questions.

http://www.timemodule.com/sii/index.php?route=product/product/download&product_id=58&type=ss


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I didn't know that there was a technical manual available. Thank you, that will be very helpful.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

... when you print out the dial anyway, you dont need the original sanded down dial anymore. This will save you space.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

wurscht said:


> ... when you print out the dial anyway, you dont need the original sanded down dial anymore. This will save you space.


That is a good point. I haven't decided yet if I want part of the original dial's metal shining through holes in the print, so that is where that train of thought was coming from.

An example of how that might look:


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> That is a good point. I haven't decided yet if I want part of the original dial's metal shining through holes in the print, so that is where that train of thought was coming from.
> 
> An example of how that might look:
> View attachment 13455463


It'll be much more difficult to align it and glue down but if you can print the indicies separate from the dial and have full ring of polished brass around them that would look fantastic. Looking forward to seeing process photos of these projects. Good luck!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Apenut86 said:


> That looks fantastic! More pics please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












The bezel isn't sitting correctly. I'm going to have to find a better fit before I can be happy with it. But other than that it turned out great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Porterjrm said:


> The bezel isn't sitting correctly. I'm going to have to find a better fit before I can be happy with it. But other than that it turned out great.


Is that the WholesaleOutlet990 insert in the Murphy bezel? I had the same problem with WO990 insert in the stock bezel, namely that the flat (instead of sloped) undersize of the insert would sit on a ridge in the bezel, causing it to sit too high. I was curious if the Murphy bezel had the same problem.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

svorkoetter said:


> Is that the WholesaleOutlet990 insert in the Murphy bezel? I had the same problem with WO990 insert in the stock bezel, namely that the flat (instead of sloped) undersize of the insert would sit on a ridge in the bezel, causing it to sit too high. I was curious if the Murphy bezel had the same problem.


It is the wso insert but in the original bezel. @Lifetrekker made it a coin edge for me. But I find that the wso insert sits high.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm thinking I should hold off on littering this thread with posts of my process (since it will be so long until I really have a chance to make the final mods) but this might be something other people would want to try before committing to buying certain hands and/or dials. There are some obvious visual limitations with this method, but in addition to renderings and Photoshop, I've been using my smartwatch to get a feel for different designs and how they would look on my wrist:


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Idea to propose to you all... Could we create a post within this thread that had some of the frequently needed details, like which bezel inserts are a drop-in fit (and maybe which common ones do not), where to get hands/dials, link to the murphy bezels, perhaps some of the most relevant specs/measurements? Then we could link to that definitive information for those with questions (or for us that don't do it that much so we have to dig through this long thread and previous orders).

This could be a post in this thread, or it could be a new thread with the first post in the thread being this info, I suppose. It would mean that someone would have to edit/update as new information is found.

Does this have merit? Thoughts/improvements on the idea?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

didymus03, dials are *very* thin. I don't know what the resolution is of current 3D printers, but I don't think the consumer ones I've used could do it. That said, one could print it out, then thin it by sanding down from the back. A thick dial plus raised indicies might be cutting it too close, I don't know. You could also think about the indicies as a hole you'd fill with lume, rather than raised.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

swank said:


> Idea to propose to you all... Could we create a post within this thread that had some of the frequently needed details, like which bezel inserts are a drop-in fit (and maybe which common ones do not), where to get hands/dials, link to the murphy bezels, perhaps some of the most relevant specs/measurements? Then we could link to that definitive information for those with questions (or for us that don't do it that much so we have to dig through this long thread and previous orders).
> 
> This could be a post in this thread, or it could be a new thread with the first post in the thread being this info, I suppose. It would mean that someone would have to edit/update as new information is found.
> 
> Does this have merit? Thoughts/improvements on the idea?


This thread hasn't had any comments for a while, but perhaps the information could be posted here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/invicta-8926-facts-figures-thread-1061603-4.html


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

These hands make this watch that much better to look at. Dagaz merc hands 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

swank said:


> didymus03, dials are *very* thin. I don't know what the resolution is of current 3D printers, but I don't think the consumer ones I've used could do it. That said, one could print it out, then thin it by sanding down from the back. A thick dial plus raised indicies might be cutting it too close, I don't know. You could also think about the indicies as a hole you'd fill with lume, rather than raised.


I've never modded a watch before, so thank you for the heads up. I agree that a standard consumer printer would very much struggle with something as small as I've modeled but I've instead ordered a test part from Shapeways using their 'fine-detail plastic' which should have the ability of making surface details with a minimum of 0.1mm in any direction, so I'm very curious how it will look. 








That test part should arrive sometime next week or so and I believe I made it a total of 0.8mm (0.4mm plate with up to 0.4mm embossing) as a complete guess.







Since I was so kindly directed to the technical manual https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NH35_SS.pdf it looks like there is only 0.6mm between the dial and the hour hand and 1.19mm between the dial and the minute hand. I'm guessing having about 0.2 to 0.3mm clearance is minimum to avoid rubbing, so I'm pushing it with 0.4mm if it goes on top of the dial and that leaves me with about .99 to .89mm to work with between the dial and minute hand. That's not much space for paint with my current model but I'll see how the test part looks to see if this is even a feasible idea in the first place and I'll post my results.

edit: by the way, does anyone know what's up with the 'type M' and 'type L' at the bottom of the technical drawing? Which one does the Invicta 8926 use?


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Got my Tiger Concept crown tube and crown installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi where do you buy the bezel?

Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

ilturi said:


> Hi where do you buy the bezel?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


It is the original 8926 bezel that was machined to a coin edge by a member here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SillySammy (Sep 5, 2018)

I haven't seen it yet, but, does anyone yet have a rolie stile glidelock bracelet on their 8926 or 9937? I like the idea of having adjustment on length w/o having to get out a pin...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

SillySammy said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but, does anyone yet have a rolie stile glidelock bracelet on their 8926 or 9937? I like the idea of having adjustment on length w/o having to get out a pin...


Lots of people do. Just scroll through these pages. You will see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

SillySammy said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but, does anyone yet have a rolie stile glidelock bracelet on their 8926 or 9937? I like the idea of having adjustment on length w/o having to get out a pin...


I think Parnis bracelets fit and they offer a glidelock..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

ilturi said:


> Hi where do you buy the bezel?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


Dave Murphy offers a coin edge bezel for the 8926

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

swank said:


> As others have said, the Carving 38mm ceramic bezel insert which some have said is a fit to the 8926, did not fit for me. It is close, but it is wider than the bezel insert groove. I don't think there is a variation in bezel sizes, so perhaps some may be gluing the insert to the top of the bezel, rather than in the channel??
> 
> I'm sad, I was totally psyched for a drop-in ceramic insert.


Sadly I had the same experience. I'm DYING for a ceramic insert for this watch. Besides a decent brushed SEL bracelet (I was disappointed with the Parnis I received) It's the only thing preventing me from feeling my mod is "complete"


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

The dial and hands are by AjuiceT.
The coin-edge bezel is by Dave Murphy.
The bezel insert is from gooddealfrance on the bay.
The single dome mineral crystal (2.5mm) is from 17buy on the bay.
The watch band is my first attempt at making one myself.


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

I broke the ring of my invicta, where I can buy a new one? 

Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I think this is becoming a problem... is there a support group out there?










IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I think it is this thread. A support group in the sense of enabling.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

ilturi said:


> I broke the ring of my invicta, where I can buy a new one?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


Huh? The Ring?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

The bezel? Good question. Probably best to buy another 8926 as a parts watch.


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Waiting for a nh36 to come in the mail...

Dagaz hands, and I think that's a Seiko 5 day date dial. I have to have day date.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

ccmjd said:


> The dial and hands are by AjuiceT.
> The coin-edge bezel is by Dave Murphy.
> The bezel insert is from gooddealfrance on the bay.
> The single dome mineral crystal (2.5mm) is from 17buy on the bay.
> ...


This is how all mod posts should be!|>
Details on what was involved in the mod and where to look for the parts.
This really helps those of us thinking about starting a mod.
Nice work!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Got my Tiger Concept crown tube and crown installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang man. That's beautiful.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Dang man. That's beautiful.


Thanks! It all finally came together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

rbesass said:


> Huh? The Ring?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel

Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

ilturi said:


> I broke the ring of my invicta, where I can buy a new one?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


I don't know of anywhere to get a stock one, but Murphy Manufacturing has two custom ones to choose from. https://murphymanufacturing.com/factory_store.html


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> I don't know of anywhere to get a stock one, but Murphy Manufacturing has two custom ones to choose from. https://murphymanufacturing.com/factory_store.html
> View attachment 13466527


Thank you I saw these ones, I think I will get one of them.
But before I want to know if does anyone know if the parnis parts are compatible with the invicta?

Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I got bored waiting for parts to finish my soxa, so I cased it here for now.

Dagaz dial 
Band: Ruixuan "sailcloth" nylon leather backed Amazon 
Bezel insert: billhk2001 eBay 
Sapphire bubble dome: ajuicet eBay
Hands: raffles-time eBay
Movement: NH35A watchtimeco eBay

It is growing on me, so I might just keep it as is...


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

ilturi said:


> Thank you I saw these ones, I think I will get one of them.
> But before I want to know if does anyone know if the parnis parts are compatible with the invicta?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


They are not

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm trying to love it but it hasn't quite won me over yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Finally.... Where did you buy the tap an drill parts from?


Porterjrm said:


> Got my Tiger Concept crown tube and crown installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> I'm trying to love it but it hasn't quite won me over yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the Murphy's bezel?

Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

jagv428 said:


> Finally.... Where did you buy the tap an drill parts from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Hard to find but I found a set of two taps and a pack of 5 bits all on the bay and shipped from China. The bits are cobalt and had no problem drilling the case. You're going to need a tap handle also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

ilturi said:


> Is that the Murphy's bezel?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


No it's the stock bezel that was machined to a coin edge. Retains the original fit and clicks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> I'm trying to love it but it hasn't quite won me over yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It has won me over! I like it very much.


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

I like this better than the other Seiko 5 dial I had in it. Waiting for a nh36 movement to get the day complication going. Hands are from the Seiko 5. I realized people, if you don't like the Invicta branded nh35 movement, they are like $30 on the e bay. 35 (date only) or nh36 (day and date).


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Porterjrm said:


> I'm trying to love it but it hasn't quite won me over yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





flamingrabbit said:


> It has won me over! I like it very much.


Me too x100.

Well done!!


----------



## manser46 (Jan 16, 2015)

I agree, Invicta makes a decent case and in some cases an almost decent bracelet. I have modded several of them of the course of 5 years, some good some not so good, but didn't ruin a good watch in the process.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Just finished this mod.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Just ordered this crown from Tiger Concepts.. it should be a direct swap??. We will see. To be continued.









He only has it in silver so I may have to paint the inside edge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Direct swap to your modded tube or the original invicta one?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Poerger said:


> Direct swap to your modded tube or the original invicta one?


Modded. He says it fits the 5508 and DD cases directly. And all of his crown tubes use the same thread size. We will see. The downside is that he doesn't sell a tube with this crown so I'm gambling on it for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

This just arrived. Can't wait to dig into it. Hefty at 200g. Dial could be a problem since it has a chapter ring 









IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok. I couldn't wait. 









IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> Ok. I couldn't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model Invicta is that?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> What model Invicta is that?


Invicta 6924

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## el poco (Sep 5, 2018)

Having read this entire thread over the last few days im inspired to try my hand at my first ever watch mod. I have a few questions though. Has anyone tried the new murphey coinedge bezels? Do they have the same incompatibility with ceramic inserts as stock invicta bezels? Also are they just a simple swap or do they need some manipulating of the click and retaining wires? Thanks


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> Invicta 6924
> 
> IG: orologio.rosso


Thanks


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

el poco said:


> Having read this entire thread over the last few days im inspired to try my hand at my first ever watch mod. I have a few questions though. Has anyone tried the new murphey coinedge bezels? Do they have the same incompatibility with ceramic inserts as stock invicta bezels? Also are they just a simple swap or do they need some manipulating of the click and retaining wires? Thanks


Based on what I read here:
Its a direct swap; the same inserts as the original one will fit

/edit:
And with the same inserts will fit means: Ceramic inserts will fit as badly as before. I dont think there is a ceramic insert out there that is a perfect fit. All Ive read about needed tinkering.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> I think this is becoming a problem... is there a support group out there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, we are the support group - a bunch of enablers!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Properly fitted my insert and now I can say that I'm happy with this one.









I had already reduced the OD and finally got around to thinning the insert to sit flush.

I really need a drill press with sanding drums. I've been using a socket with tape around it to hold the insert on a 3/8 cordless impact and filing with a hand file.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

How do I take the rotor off the NH35v



IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> How do I take the rotor off the NH35v
> 
> IG: orologio.rosso


You can back out the screw in the center. The whole rotor will come off. I've read that if you do that, to be sure and put a touch of oil on that bushing/bearing before reattaching.


----------



## enzo2k (Sep 14, 2018)

This is my fairly stock 8926OB, I had to file the insert to make it fit (it's the 2$ one), absolutely worth it.


----------



## enzo2k (Sep 14, 2018)

This is my fairly stock 8926OB, I had to file the insert to make it fit (it's the 2$ one), absolutely worth it.
I'm new here and to forums in general, is there a way to turn the pic 90°?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

enzo2k said:


> View attachment 13477969
> View attachment 13477969
> 
> This is my fairly stock 8926OB, I had to file the insert to make it fit (it's the 2$ one), absolutely worth it.


Nice nice, where did you score the jubilee from, and is it solid or hollow links?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tornadohead said:


> You can back out the screw in the center. The whole rotor will come off. I've read that if you do that, to be sure and put a touch of oil on that bushing/bearing before reattaching.


Thank you.

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Does anyone know what the length of the stock hands are for reference? What are the maximum lengths that work?


----------



## enzo2k (Sep 14, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Nice nice, where did you score the jubilee from, and is it solid or hollow links?


Thanks, I got it on eBay, its SEL so I had to bend the springbars with pliers.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I think this is final for this build. I have a blue bezel insert on the way. Will see how it looks with the dial. Otherwise it stays black.

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Name: Blue Monday 
Dial: Soxa (Dagaz)
Band: Hadley Roma Kevlar (Esslinger)
Bezel insert: (original, bleached)
Crystal: Acrylic bubble Stella (Esslinger)
Hands: PLOPROF (eBay)
Movement: NH35A watchtimeco (eBay)

Name: Red Watch 
Dial: milsub - raffles (eBay)
Band: Ruixuan "sailcloth" nylon leather backed (Amazon)
Bezel insert: billhk2001 eBay 
Sapphire bubble dome: ajuicet eBay
Hands: Original (wings clipped)
Movement: Original NH35A (acetone yellow removed)

I have some Dragon Shroud snowflake hands I may put on Red Watch, and a blue bezel insert I may put on Blue Monday.










































IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Got the nh36 movement in so day and date working now. Don't have to worry about the yellow Invicta branding on the rotor now. Stock hands from the doner Seiko 5. Nh36 movement is like 30$ BTW on eBay. Stock crown and stem of the Invicta work fine on the nh36.

Dial was 4 o'clock so had to remove the feet and just used a tiny rim of silicone caulk to stick the dial to the movement.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I just saw an Invicta 24760 on Amazon and Joma, it seems just like the OB to me, are there any differences?
https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic

I am just wondering what Invicta is doing with the line and the model numbers


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

swank said:


> I just saw an Invicta 24760 on Amazon and Joma, it seems just like the OB to me, are there any differences?
> https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic
> 
> I am just wondering what Invicta is doing with the line and the model numbers


I think that's the Version with the Sunburst Dial.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Has anyone tried a straight end link stainless steel band on their mod? I sort of like it.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Has anyone tried a straight end link stainless steel band on their mod? I sort of like it.

View attachment 13487627


----------



## enzo2k (Sep 14, 2018)

If I recall correctly there was a guy who had a straight endlink jubilee in this thread, looked very cool imho


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone know if it's possible to press a new crystal onto the exhibition case back? I took my watch off today to switch out the hands and there's somehow a crack right down the middle and I have no idea how it got there. If that's not possible is there anyone who has another one they're willing to part ways with?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Scattercoreys said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to press a new crystal onto the exhibition case back? I took my watch off today to switch out the hands and there's somehow a crack right down the middle and I have no idea how it got there. If that's not possible is there anyone who has another one they're willing to part ways with?


Should be able to press a new one in, just gotta get the right size, and make sure the gasket is good.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Should be able to press a new one in, just gotta get the right size, and make sure the gasket is good.


Excellent, now the trick will be getting the measurements while it's still pressed in there, if I try to press it out I'm almost sure it will shatter more. I wonder what thickness I'll need :think:


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

If my memory serves correct, someone has measured it and posted the measurements in this thread. Do a quick search.


Scattercoreys said:


> Excellent, now the trick will be getting the measurements while it's still pressed in there, if I try to press it out I'm almost sure it will shatter more. I wonder what thickness I'll need :think:


Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

For those who are interested in making their own dial, here is the one that I designed and ordered from Shapeways using their 'smoothest fine detail plastic' material. The indices are 0.4 mm extrusions and the logo is 0.15mm in height from the base. I'm quite impressed with the level of detail (especially to the naked eye) but the base was supposed to be a smooth surface. It has diagonal lines from the printing process, which look nice, but weren't planned. I'm not decided whether I will go continue down this path, but I wanted to share my experience thus far.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Scattercoreys said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to press a new crystal onto the exhibition case back? I took my watch off today to switch out the hands and there's somehow a crack right down the middle and I have no idea how it got there. If that's not possible is there anyone who has another one they're willing to part ways with?


I have done it. If you pm me I'll measure for you. You can get a new crystal through esslinger for about $3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Has anyone else had a hell of a time trying to get the rotor off of this movement? I was led to believe from previous posts that it can be removed by unscrewing the "screw" located in the center of the movement. Maybe it's because my screwdrivers are too small but I haven't gotten that thing to budge, it's got that weird hole in the middle that makes it difficult for the flatheads to grab onto anything. I was hoping to remove that hideous yellow logo from it.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Scattercoreys said:


> Has anyone else had a hell of a time trying to get the rotor off of this movement? I was led to believe from previous posts that it can be removed by unscrewing the "screw" located in the center of the movement. Maybe it's because my screwdrivers are too small but I haven't gotten that thing to budge, it's got that weird hole in the middle that makes it difficult for the flatheads to grab onto anything. I was hoping to remove that hideous yellow logo from it.


Its definitely tight but mine have come off easily without issue. I use a 2.5mm or 3.0mm wide screw driver and no problems.

I put the rotor in paint thinners for a few minutes and the yellow paint sticker just floats off as one complete piece leaving a totally clean rotor, or at least the last one did.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Scattercoreys said:


> Has anyone else had a hell of a time trying to get the rotor off of this movement? I was led to believe from previous posts that it can be removed by unscrewing the "screw" located in the center of the movement. Maybe it's because my screwdrivers are too small but I haven't gotten that thing to budge, it's got that weird hole in the middle that makes it difficult for the flatheads to grab onto anything. I was hoping to remove that hideous yellow logo from it.


I use a case back knife to start it. I put the blade part long-wise and give it a turn. Once it's loose I use a regular watch screwdriver to take it all the way out.

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Scattercoreys said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to press a new crystal onto the exhibition case back? I took my watch off today to switch out the hands and there's somehow a crack right down the middle and I have no idea how it got there. If that's not possible is there anyone who has another one they're willing to part ways with?


I have a back from an 8926 I'd send your way if interested.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Tornadohead said:


> I have a back from an 8926 I'd send your way if interested.


PM sent!


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Scattercoreys said:


> Sadly I had the same experience. I'm DYING for a ceramic insert for this watch. Besides a decent brushed SEL bracelet (I was disappointed with the Parnis I received) It's the only thing preventing me from feeling my mod is "complete"


I'm finding a way around this is to buy an entire case with the ceramic insert from eBay - I put a bid on one of the "Bliger" ones. Comes with a black/black ceramic insert. Won it for about $5 (plus $18 for shipping). See it here: 41mm Case

Downside is there were still some burrs from the stem tube tapping floating around in the case. AND, that you have to go with the Miyota movement (not supposed to fit the NH35, althought I have yet to try).


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Letting this go. Pm for details. Not posting publicly to sales forums for a few days to give others first shot at it.








Bracelet included. Canvas Barton is not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Did you put the new Tiger crown on?


Porterjrm said:


> Letting this go. Pm for details. Not posting publicly to sales forums for a few days to give others first shot at it.
> Bracelet included. Canvas Barton is not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Zensa_06 said:


> Did you put the new Tiger crown on?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Forgot to update about that! The threads did not match and the tube it comes with is a press in. I need to check it against the stock Invicta tube and see if it could be a direct tube swap. This is still rocking the tc trip lock style setup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

I picked up a nh36 for a mod with a skx009 and hands was the same price as picking up,day wheels geares ect, plus I have a new nh35 looking for a home.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Two for one here:
1) Has anyone replaced the NH35 with a higher beat Seiko that fit right into the Invicta case?

2) if you have a case made for a Miyota 8215, will a Miyota 9015 fit?


IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I wasn't certain on 8926's because some of the mods seem too similar (you do run out of ideas and the bezel insert seems to be difficult to remove (SKX's have that nailed down for modding), but have gone through half a dozen of them already....almost all modded. Am a HUGE SKX007/009 fan as you know, but am starting to really appreciate the 8926 even more as of late. To date, I have modded four different 8926's (one of them more than once)....and just bought another one to mod and will be buying another one to mod as well.
> 
> Now to the idea of a Miyota 9015 in an NH35 cased 8926....going to have to find out if that works. Would love to toss an ETA into one, seeing as how the 9937 was such a beast.......but that will be a project of mine soon.


Did anyone figure this out?

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## el poco (Sep 5, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> For those who are interested in making their own dial, here is the one that I designed and ordered from Shapeways using their 'smoothest fine detail plastic' material. The indices are 0.4 mm extrusions and the logo is 0.15mm in height from the base. I'm quite impressed with the level of detail (especially to the naked eye) but the base was supposed to be a smooth surface. It has diagonal lines from the printing process, which look nice, but weren't planned. I'm not decided whether I will go continue down this path, but I wanted to share my experience thus far.
> View attachment 13492275


This is amazing could you post some more pictures please. Is it thin enough to sit on top of a blank dial so you see the metal through the negative space ir does it replce the dial entirely?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Listed for sale tonight if anyone is interested check it out!










BBR mod Invicta 8926ob
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4795295&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Elfer996 said:


> Two for one here:
> 1) Has anyone replaced the NH35 with a higher beat Seiko that fit right into the Invicta case?
> 
> 2) if you have a case made for a Miyota 8215, will a Miyota 9015 fit?
> ...


1.) I doubt it. And you will probably never see an attempt. Seiko doesn't have any lower-end high-beat movements. I don't think you would find anybody using a high-beat as donor for an Invicta.

2.) Unfortunately, no. http://miyotamovement.com/pdf/spec_9015.pdf. http://miyotamovement.com/pdf/spec_8215.pdf


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Couple of recently completed mods









Wanted a red seconds hand for this one but the standard Seiko hand doesnt look too bad


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

pascs said:


> Wanted a red seconds hand for this one but the standard Seiko hand doesnt look too bad.


watches look great but...

I despise that hand with the lume lollipop on the wrong end. Hopefully you will be able to find the red sweep you need soon.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Elfer996 said:


> Two for one here:
> 1) Has anyone replaced the NH35 with a higher beat Seiko that fit right into the Invicta case?


HiBeat Seiko are expensive and are already inside nicer watches than an 8926.

There is an 8L35 beating fast inside this SLA017, which cost 60x what I paid for my 8926.



Now, a 9015 would be great, if it can fit. Don't know whether or not it fits in an 8926.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

el poco said:


> This is amazing could you post some more pictures please. Is it thin enough to sit on top of a blank dial so you see the metal through the negative space ir does it replce the dial entirely?


I think that you could print it thinner than I did. At the time of designing it, I just took a guess since I didn't have the watch and I didn't know about the technical pdf being available. I printed mine at a total of 0.8mm thick, but it could probably be as thin as 0.3 or 0.2 if really necessary. One thing to keep in mind though is that I noticed a slight bit of bend with it sitting flat on a table. I believe if you wanted to print thin and glue it to the dial, it wouldn't be a problem, but if you wanted to replace the dial completely, it might be an issue.

I still haven't gotten around to painting it, but I believe the details will be much clearer at that point.


----------



## enzo2k (Sep 14, 2018)

What software did you use to model it?


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> 1.) I doubt it. And you will probably never see an attempt. Seiko doesn't have any lower-end high-beat movements. I don't think you would find anybody using a high-beat as donor for an Invicta.
> 
> 2.) Unfortunately, no. http://miyotamovement.com/pdf/spec_9015.pdf. http://miyotamovement.com/pdf/spec_8215.pdf


To #2, the biggest thing I see is a big difference in the stem offset. Which is too bad, otherwise it could be a good candidate.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

enzo2k said:


> What software did you use to model it?


I used Autodesk Fusion 360, though something like that could be modeled in just about any CAD application. I would suggest that, OnShape, or Blender (if you have a any experience with polygon based modeling) if you are looking for something for free.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> 1.) I doubt it. And you will probably never see an attempt. Seiko doesn't have any lower-end high-beat movements. I don't think you would find anybody using a high-beat as donor for an Invicta.
> 
> 2.) Unfortunately, no. http://miyotamovement.com/pdf/spec_9015.pdf. http://miyotamovement.com/pdf/spec_8215.pdf


While on this subject...are the hands the same size for the 8215 and 9015?


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Listed for sale tonight if anyone is interested check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are going to regret selling that one! Trust me on this.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

flamingrabbit said:


> You are going to regret selling that one! Trust me on this.


I've removed the listing. You've convinced me. Well done..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Indices look to be rose-gold. I purchased this off the sales forum several years ago. It has seen some moderately heavy use.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Tornadohead said:


> To #2, the biggest thing I see is a big difference in the stem offset. Which is too bad, otherwise it could be a good candidate.


Yeah - the thickness/height too.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

These pictures are just photoshopped; not my own. Credits to the original photographers. On the right are mods I have already ordered parts for and am waiting to receive. On the left I was just trying out how that dial and handset would look (a store in Netherlands is selling them at a good deal). They are listed as: "Dial & hands/bezel set for Seiko 6309-7040/7049 Turtle divers." Anyone have an idea if the dial feet would match an NH36?

I'll share pics of the actual mods when I get all the parts and am able to put them together.

Base watches: Invicta 8926OB & 8926A with NH35 movements
Bezel inserts: Tiger-concepts
Hands: Yobokies (Vintage FFF) and eBay (Seiko style) 
Dials: Yobokies (Vintage FFF) and Dagaz (modern FFF)


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> These pictures are just photoshopped; not my own. Credits to the original photographers. On the right are mods I have already ordered parts for and am waiting to receive. On the left I was just trying out how that dial and handset would look (a store in Netherlands is selling them at a good deal). They are listed as: "Dial & hands/bezel set for Seiko 6309-7040/7049 Turtle divers." Anyone have an idea if the dial feet would match an NH36?
> 
> I'll share pics of the actual mods when I get all the parts and am able to put them together.
> 
> ...


That one on the bottom with the alox Victorinox belongs to me! I think the version on right you mocked up with the FiftyFive dial and 1-12 insert looks pretty good. And there's always the solution of building them all and keeping what you want and selling the others!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Great ideas and what an excellent way to try them out!

Personally I think the silver bezel insert doesn't work as well on a bracelet, just too much silver. It works better on rubber/leather/nato/canvas.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

ConSeanery said:


> That one on the bottom with the alox Victorinox belongs to me! I think the version on right you mocked up with the FiftyFive dial and 1-12 insert looks pretty good. And there's always the solution of building them all and keeping what you want and selling the others!


Very cool and good idea, I was hoping the original photographers would come out and take credit. I also liked your mod (which is why I had the pic in the first place), where did you get the minute hand from?

swank: "Great ideas and what an excellent way to try them out!

Personally I think the silver bezel insert doesn't work as well on a bracelet, just too much silver. It works better on rubber/leather/nato/canvas."

Thanks, and thanks for the input as well. I'm building that one as a gift and I'll have to try out a few straps and see which works best. Since the recipient probably won't be going into water with it, maybe a nice somewhat vintage leather strap would work with all that metal.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> Very cool and good idea, I was hoping the original photographers would come out and take credit. I also liked your mod (which is why I had the pic in the first place), where did you get the minute hand from?
> 
> swank: "Great ideas and what an excellent way to try them out!
> 
> ...


The minute hand on that came from a Seiko SNKE53 that I had modded into a Flieger. The set I got from Yobokies to make my FiftyFive had a mis-shaped hole in the minute hand, but lucky for me the stock hand from the Seiko looked great.

Make sure to post up your decision, and good luck on your modding endeavors!


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

All parts arrived, finally complete !!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Which insert?! I finally got to where I love the red and then the brown(ish) showed up today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apenut86 (Aug 16, 2018)

Brown looks very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenKing (Jul 8, 2018)

Invicta for the classy


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Brown gets my vote! Great looking build 👍


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Porterjrm said:


> Which insert?! I finally got to where I love the red and then the brown(ish) showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Red all the way. At least on the bracelet anyway. Maybe a different strap could work better with the brown.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Paulo Marcellus said:


> All parts arrived, finally complete !!
> View attachment 13509939
> 
> View attachment 13509945


Hey, I'm digging that bracelet. Where is that from?


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Just switch between both  1 week brown, 1 week red



Porterjrm said:


> Which insert?! I finally got to where I love the red and then the brown(ish) showed up today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

double post


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

Tornadohead said:


> Hey, I'm digging that bracelet. Where is that from?


I found it on ali express. The name is "Shark Mesh Stainless Steel Watchband Push Button Hidden Clasp Men Watches Strap Adjustable Bracelet"

It has a cool "hidden" clasp


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

that brown is perfect!


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Which insert?! I finally got to where I love the red and then the brown(ish) showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess which one I prefer. The red has my vote.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone had trouble pressing in the single dome sapphire from Crystal Times? My crystal press worked fine on the domed mineral from Esslinger but every time I press this one is doesn't seem to seat very securely, I'm able to press it out with my thumbs with ease, again unlike the mineral one.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Scattercoreys said:


> Anyone had trouble pressing in the single dome sapphire from Crystal Times? My crystal press worked fine on the domed mineral from Esslinger but every time I press this one is doesn't seem to seat very securely, I'm able to press it out with my thumbs with ease, again unlike the mineral one.


What 8926 do you have? The OB coin-edge bezel or A/C with the scalloped Omega-style bezel? And what size crystal did you get?


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Paulo Marcellus said:


> I found it on ali express. The name is "Shark Mesh Stainless Steel Watchband Push Button Hidden Clasp Men Watches Strap Adjustable Bracelet"
> 
> It has a cool "hidden" clasp
> View attachment 13511719
> View attachment 13511721


Thank you, sir. I might pick one up to add to my exponetially-increasing amount of bracelets and straps.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> What 8926 do you have? The OB coin-edge bezel or A/C with the scalloped Omega-style bezel? And what size crystal did you get?


I have the 8926OB. I ordered the 30mm Crystal Times CT051 as the original crystal that came with the watch measures 30mm as well as the 30mm crystal I got from Esslinger which also fit. The crystal times one fits, it's just not snug, you can feel it go in but it doesn't snap in. As I said I can easily pop it it out with my thumbs pressing against it.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Scattercoreys said:


> I have the 8926OB. I ordered the 30mm Crystal Times CT051 as the original crystal that came with the watch measures 30mm as well as the 30mm crystal I got from Esslinger which also fit. The crystal times one fits, it's just not snug, you can feel it go in but it doesn't snap in. As I said I can easily pop it it out with my thumbs pressing against it.


Two things I can think of. Others might have more insight.

1.) The gasket is bad and needs to be replaced.

2.) You're unlucky. There's going to be manufacturing tolerances on everything. So you have a watch that falls on the high-end of its tolerances and crystal on the low-end.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> Two things I can think of. Others might have more insight.
> 
> 1.) The gasket is bad and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 2.) You're unlucky. There's going to be manufacturing tolerances on everything. So you have a watch that falls on the high-end of its tolerances and crystal on the low-end.


I thought maybe I was crazy and putting it dome side down instead of flat side down but It's clear what side has the dome on it. Additionally I thought about putting it in the freezer for 10 minutes but that's only been suggested with acrylic and I don't know if that would make sapphire brittle and susceptible to breaking.


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Scattercoreys said:


> I thought maybe I was crazy and putting it dome side down instead of flat side down but It's clear what side has the dome on it. Additionally I thought about putting it in the freezer for 10 minutes but that's only been suggested with acrylic and I don't know if that would make sapphire brittle and susceptible to breaking.


I put all my crystal's (Saphire, mineral acrylic) before installing in the freezer. Never had any problem with it.

On one of my invictas the crystal only fit in after I put in the freezer.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Stoppel1 said:


> I put all my crystal's (Saphire, mineral acrylic) before installing in the freezer. Never had any problem with it.
> 
> On one of my invictas the crystal only fit in after I put in the freezer.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


I'll give it a shot, thanks!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Scattercoreys said:


> I'll give it a shot, thanks!


If that doesn't work try GS hypo cement. Probably won't be water resistant any more, but it won't fall out.

IG: torodirosso


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Scattercoreys said:


> I thought maybe I was crazy and putting it dome side down instead of flat side down but It's clear what side has the dome on it. Additionally I thought about putting it in the freezer for 10 minutes but that's only been suggested with acrylic and I don't know if that would make sapphire brittle and susceptible to breaking.


I think putting the crystal in the freezer was for acrylic crystals that might have been a little large, or installed without a gasket.

That's an odd situation. I've brought crystals from Esslinger as well as various Chinese sellers on eBay and all have fit well. I would have thought that one of the Chinese models would be loose like yours. You could use the hypo cement if you want to use that crystal.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like the freezer trick did the job! I didn't press really hard on it afterward because I didn't want to pop it off but I did put some pressure on it and it held. Also I submerged it in 6" of water for 10 minutes and there were no leaks so I'm fairly confident it's on there good. And boy was it worth it, this crystal is GORGEOUS. It really classes up the watch. Also another mod I did to the case recently was sand the lugs so that the brush marks are now vertical, matching the bracelet. Those circular rough brush marks that it came with always drove me crazy.


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Looks very nice 

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Scattercoreys said:


> Looks like the freezer trick did the job! I didn't press really hard on it afterward because I didn't want to pop it off but I did put some pressure on it and it held. Also I submerged it in 6" of water for 10 minutes and there were no leaks so I'm fairly confident it's on there good. And boy was it worth it, this crystal is GORGEOUS. It really classes up the watch. Also another mod I did to the case recently was sand the lugs so that the brush marks are now vertical, matching the bracelet. Those circular rough brush marks that it came with always drove me crazy.


Glad to hear that the freezer trick worked for you. You are right, that is stunning! Very happy for your success.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Damn double posts.


----------



## enzo2k (Sep 14, 2018)

Scattercoreys said:


> Looks like the freezer trick did the job! I didn't press really hard on it afterward because I didn't want to pop it off but I did put some pressure on it and it held. Also I submerged it in 6" of water for 10 minutes and there were no leaks so I'm fairly confident it's on there good. And boy was it worth it, this crystal is GORGEOUS. It really classes up the watch. Also another mod I did to the case recently was sand the lugs so that the brush marks are now vertical, matching the bracelet. Those circular rough brush marks that it came with always drove me crazy.


where did you get that dial? its beautiful


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

enzo2k said:


> where did you get that dial? its beautiful


It's the Yobokies sub dial. The applied indicies are very nice, still not quite sure how I feel about the sunburst effect, I think I would prefer plain black but no one else makes a submariner style dial with applied indicies.


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey guys. Does anyone know where I can get a green sunburst dial for my 8925ob?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

lieu01 said:


> Hey guys. Does anyone know where I can get a green sunburst dial for my 8925ob?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


ajuicet.com

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Zensa_06 said:


> ajuicet.com
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks, but his dials don't list the nh35a as a fit.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

lieu01 said:


> Thanks, but his dials don't list the nh35a as a fit.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


4r35 is the same

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Zensa_06 said:


> 4r35 is the same
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Good to know, Thanks!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Scattercoreys said:


> It's the Yobokies sub dial. The applied indicies are very nice, still not quite sure how I feel about the sunburst effect, I think I would prefer plain black but no one else makes a submariner style dial with applied indicies.


That's a shame ...

Would love one - but not a plain one though 

A bsh dial would be the optimal choise  

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Poerger said:


> A bsh dial would be the optimal choise
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


I would kill for the BSH dial with applied indicies and date window, but alas it's been gone for some time. Although I'll take this time to once again say if anyone is looking to part with theirs PM me


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

As you would have to kill a brother I would refrain from that method to obtain a dial 

I myself would prefer one without date window. So we wouldn't compete for the same one 

I guess I will wait and wait and wait for possible next dial runs 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I put this up in Sales Corner if anyone is interested.


























IG: torodirosso


----------



## Watch Pal (Aug 3, 2018)

Hi all, did a little ghost bezel mod to my Pro Diver and threw it on a leather strap. I really like how it looks.


----------



## Watch Pal (Aug 3, 2018)

Double Post :/


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This is a debranded Invicta with rollys vintage green insert, first BSHT run with dagaz hands.
Leather from Martu









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> This is a debranded Invicta with rollys vintage green insert, first BSHT run with dagaz hands.
> Leather from Martu
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I make a similar mod, a 16610lv tribute. I'm waiting for the sapphire crystal

Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

My first attempt at an Invicta mod. I bought this one "for parts" on eBay and it was working perfectly, but was in terrible shape. It came with a Rolex-style back which was kind of fun. No idea where it came from, though. I de-branded and brushed the case, swapped the dial, hands and bezel and popped in a new domed mineral crystal from Esslinger (so cheap!). Waiting on a proper strap, but this khaki NATO actually works quite well, IMO.

I actually have another 8926 that I bought from eBay for peanuts to pull the movement from, but I like these cases quite a lot as they fit me really well so I'll likely try to repair this one and mod it. It doesn't have a crown and stem and the caseback is cracked. If anyone knows which crown / crown tube I'd need from Esslinger, please let me know!

In the meantime, enjoy!


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

heymatthew said:


> My first attempt at an Invicta mod. I bought this one "for parts" on eBay and it was working perfectly, but was in terrible shape. It came with a Rolex-style back which was kind of fun. No idea where it came from, though. I de-branded and brushed the case, swapped the dial, hands and bezel and popped in a new domed mineral crystal from Esslinger (so cheap!). Waiting on a proper strap, but this khaki NATO actually works quite well, IMO.
> 
> I actually have another 8926 that I bought from eBay for peanuts to pull the movement from, but I like these cases quite a lot as they fit me really well so I'll likely try to repair this one and mod it. It doesn't have a crown and stem and the caseback is cracked. If anyone knows which crown / crown tube I'd need from Esslinger, please let me know!
> 
> ...


That's a great looking watch! Where did you source the dial and bezel? Love the blue and orange combination. WELL DONE.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

lieu01 said:


> That's a great looking watch! Where did you source the dial and bezel? Love the blue and orange combination. WELL DONE.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Thank you!!!

The dial and hands came from eBay. Seller name ajucet, I believe. The bezel is from Murphy Manufacturing. I've bought a couple of his bezels for various watches and he does an amazing job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

heymatthew said:


> My first attempt at an Invicta mod. I bought this one "for parts" on eBay and it was working perfectly, but was in terrible shape. It came with a Rolex-style back which was kind of fun. No idea where it came from, though. I de-branded and brushed the case, swapped the dial, hands and bezel and popped in a new domed mineral crystal from Esslinger (so cheap!). Waiting on a proper strap, but this khaki NATO actually works quite well, IMO.


Agreed - this one came out very well.
If you dig through this thread, you'll see several references to crown and crown tube. I think several got theirs from Tiger Concepts.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

heymatthew said:


> My first attempt at an Invicta mod. I bought this one "for parts" on eBay and it was working perfectly, but was in terrible shape. It came with a Rolex-style back which was kind of fun. No idea where it came from, though. I de-branded and brushed the case, swapped the dial, hands and bezel and popped in a new domed mineral crystal from Esslinger (so cheap!). Waiting on a proper strap, but this khaki NATO actually works quite well, IMO.
> 
> I actually have another 8926 that I bought from eBay for peanuts to pull the movement from, but I like these cases quite a lot as they fit me really well so I'll likely try to repair this one and mod it. It doesn't have a crown and stem and the caseback is cracked. If anyone knows which crown / crown tube I'd need from Esslinger, please let me know!
> 
> ...


A few months ago I started down the 8926 rabbit hole. About a week ago I finally cleared all over 800 pages of this thread. Your mod is hands down my favorite. I even like; no LOVE, the khaki band with the blue. It is stunning. Well done.

IG: torodilusso


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow y’all... thanks for all of the amazing feedback on this build. I’m excited to do another as soon as I wade through and find a suitable crown and tube replacement. 

You guys really know how to make a day! Man... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

heymatthew said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> The dial and hands came from eBay. Seller name ajucet, I believe. The bezel is from Murphy Manufacturing. I've bought a couple of his bezels for various watches and he does an amazing job.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hmm. I tried searching for the seller but no luck. What did you search for on ebay?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

lieu01 said:


> Hmm. I tried searching for the seller but no luck. What did you search for on ebay?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Missing an "I" ajuicet

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Yea I found it. Unfortunately he doesn't have any dials that fit a nh35 movement. At least from what I can tell. He states they're only for watches with a crown in the 4:00 position. Wish they did though. I would love to find a dial with a date indicator in the 4 o'clock position that fits an nh35a.


baczajka said:


> Missing an "I" ajuicet
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

lieu01 said:


> Yea I found it. Unfortunately he doesn't have any dials that fit a nh35 movement. At least from what I can tell. He states they're only for watches with a crown in the 4:00 position. Wish they did though. I would love to find a dial with a date indicator in the 4 o'clock position that fits an nh35a.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Sorry about that!!! This is the dial I used:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302866311369

I clipped the dial feet and sanded them flush and then used dial dots to secure them in place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Has anyone had any bad experiences with dial dots? How permanent are they? Any trouble removing dials afterwords? Any dials fall off? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

3:00 and 4:00 AjuiceT dials here:
https://ajuicet.com/product-category/dials/

other parts too.


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


> Which insert?! I finally got to where I love the red and then the brown(ish) showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the Murphy's bezel?

Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

lieu01 said:


> Has anyone had any bad experiences with dial dots? How permanent are they? Any trouble removing dials afterwords? Any dials fall off?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Used them a bunch. They are as permanent as they need to be, but you can still remove them fairly easily. Since to dial is pushed to the underside of the rehaut, it's not going to "fall off", I find the dots are there mainly to keep the dial from rotating in the case.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

ilturi said:


> It's the Murphy's bezel?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


No this is the original dial machined to a coin edge. Maintains the fit and click.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> Used them a bunch. They are as permanent as they need to be, but you can still remove them fairly easily. Since to dial is pushed to the underside of the rehaut, it's not going to "fall off", I find the dots are there mainly to keep the dial from rotating in the case.


Yep... This.

One thing to note is that the NH35 doesn't leave a lot of "room" to place the dots. I tried placing them on the actual movement on some blank spaces, but they didn't actually contact the bottom of the dial so I ended up using a razor knife and cutting a row of them in half and placing a few around the perimeter of the movement holder (gray or black plastic ring), taking care not to interfere with the date wheel, which I left in case I ever go to another dial with a date window.

The dial won't go anywhere. Worst case scenario is the dots somehow let loose or don't stick and your dial rotates a little. In that case, you just open her back up, rotate the dial to the correct orientation and stick it down again with a few more dots. You don't need many of these on there. I also found it helpful to use a dental pick (you can get them cheap from Harbor Freight) to sort of "place" the dots and then remove the paper from the top.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

heymatthew said:


> Yep... This.
> 
> One thing to note is that the NH35 doesn't leave a lot of "room" to place the dots. I tried placing them on the actual movement on some blank spaces, but they didn't actually contact the bottom of the dial so I ended up using a razor knife and cutting a row of them in half and placing a few around the perimeter of the movement holder (gray or black plastic ring), taking care not to interfere with the date wheel, which I left in case I ever go to another dial with a date window.
> 
> The dial won't go anywhere. Worst case scenario is the dots somehow let loose or don't stick and your dial rotates a little. In that case, you just open her back up, rotate the dial to the correct orientation and stick it down again with a few more dots. You don't need many of these on there. I also found it helpful to use a dental pick (you can get them cheap from Harbor Freight) to sort of "place" the dots and then remove the paper from the top.


I haven't been able to find them since, but at one point I had bought crescent shaped dots. This is what I primarily use now and will to I run out.

Agree on them being too wide for Seiko movements, I usually try to fold them down after putting the dial on.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Dumb question. I have a sapphire AjuiceT crystal and I love the distortion/bubble it produces. To me, it gives a sort of "vintage" look. If I do another mod and use a mineral glass dome, will it have the same "look" when viewing the dial?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> Dumb question. I have a sapphire AjuiceT crystal and I love the distortion/bubble it produces. To me, it gives a sort of "vintage" look. If I do another mod and use a mineral glass dome, will it have the same "look" when viewing the dial?


A dome will give the distortion, a double dome will not. The larger the dome, the larger the distortion. Sapphire and mineral glass both do this.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

swank said:


> A dome will give the distortion, a double dome will not. The larger the dome, the larger the distortion. Sapphire and mineral glass both do this.


Double domes tend to give a magnification also I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Let Marc explain it and show you...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

swank said:


> Let Mark explain it and show you...


It's Cark, mark with a C.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13530939


That is great. Hands from Dagaz?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> That is great. Hands from Dagaz?


Thanks.... Yes, from Dagaz


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey guys, does anyone know what size gasket I should use for the stock 8926 case back? Additionally does anyone know where I can source one to fit a nh35 movement? Just got one donated with a 8215 movement and want to do a swap. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

lieu01 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know what size gasket I should use for the stock 8926 case back? Additionally does anyone know where I can source one to fit a nh35 movement? Just got one donated with a 8215 movement and want to do a swap.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The case with 8215 movement is different from the case with NH35...the 8215 case will not fit a NH35.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Zensa_06 said:


> The case with 8215 movement is different from the case with NH35...the 8215 case will not fit a NH35.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Crap. Well I have another watch with a nh35, I want to replace the gasket. Does anyone know what size the case back gasket it and where I can source a case back?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

lieu01 said:


> Crap. Well I have another watch with a nh35, I want to replace the gasket. Does anyone know what size the case back gasket it and where I can source a case back?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


A decent set of calipers are your friend. They should be able to give you a fairly accurate reading. And casebacks can be sourced from a site that rhymes with baffles dime


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey y'all... I'm working on my next 8926 mod and will be removing the Crown guards and I'll be replacing the crown tube and crown.

As such, I had to remove the old crown tube and I think I've found a great way to remove the tube without using heat or hammers or drill bits... made a quick video. Hope it's okay to drop this here!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

heymatthew said:


> Hey y'all... I'm working on my next 8926 mod and will be removing the Crown guards and I'll be replacing the crown tube and crown.
> 
> As such, I had to remove the old crown tube and I think I've found a great way to remove the tube without using heat or hammers or drill bits... made a quick video. Hope it's okay to drop this here!
> 
> ...


Thank you for the video. I've moded a few 8926ob and have had trouble getting the tube out before filing the crown guards. Although I've managed to get the tube out using different methods, this one seems to be the best I've seen so far. I kinda thoughts to myself... huh why didn't think of this. I'll be sure to try it next time.

One suggestion not related to the tube removal is to remove the bezel before working on the case. It is easy to remove and put back and with it off the case you can work without any worry that it might be damaged while removing the branding and/or the crown guards.

Looking forward to seeing your finished project.


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

redzebra said:


> Thank you for the video. I've moded a few 8926ob and have had trouble getting the tube out before filing the crown guards. Although I've managed to get the tube out using different methods, this one seems to be the best I've seen so far. I kinda thoughts to myself... huh why didn't think of this. I'll be sure to try it next time.
> 
> One suggestion not related to the tube removal is to remove the bezel before working on the case. It is easy to remove and put back and with it off the case you can work without any worry that it might be damaged while removing the branding and/or the crown guards.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your finished project.


Thanks! I'll definitely remove it before proceeding. I'll be brushing the whole case including the bezel to give it a more matte finish and take care of some of the imperfections from the previous owner.

I'll keep y'all posted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

heymatthew said:


> Hey y'all... I'm working on my next 8926 mod and will be removing the Crown guards and I'll be replacing the crown tube and crown.
> 
> As such, I had to remove the old crown tube and I think I've found a great way to remove the tube without using heat or hammers or drill bits... made a quick video. Hope it's okay to drop this here!
> 
> ...


Can you do a bezel remove, bezel re-install video?

IG: torodilusso


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> Can you do a bezel remove, bezel re-install video?
> 
> IG: torodilusso


Sure! I'll try and knock it out tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

heymatthew said:


> Sure! I'll try and knock it out tonight!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome! Thank you

IG: torodilusso


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

redzebra said:


> Thanks.... Yes, from Dagaz


I'm digging that strap. Where did you find that?
(OK, I like the whole build, really - well done!)


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

lieu01 said:


> Hey guys, does anyone know what size gasket I should use for the stock 8926 case back? Additionally does anyone know where I can source one to fit a nh35 movement? Just got one donated with a 8215 movement and want to do a swap.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


a) You can find the NH35 movements pretty inexpensive on eBay. However, they ship from China, so shipping takes a while.

b) As was mentioned, different case for the 8215 movement and the NH35 movements. However, if you decide to not move forward with the 8215, I'll be happy to buy it from you.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Tornadohead said:


> I'm digging that strap. Where did you find that?
> (OK, I like the whole build, really - well done!)


Thank you. The strap was made by a friend in Australia. He has store on etsy. If you are interested pm me for details.


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> Awesome! Thank you
> 
> IG: torodilusso


Here's a quick(ish) video on how to remove / replace the bezel. Should be live any minute!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

heymatthew said:


> Here's a quick(ish) video on how to remove / replace the bezel. Should be live any minute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome. Thank you for making it. The bezel was the one thing keeping me from grinding the case side

IG: torodilusso


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> This is awesome. Thank you for making it. The bezel was the one thing keeping me from grinding the case side
> 
> IG: torodilusso


You're welcome! Hope it helps out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Great video man. Lots of good information. I didn't know about half of the sites you mentioned. THANKS.


heymatthew said:


> Here's a quick(ish) video on how to remove / replace the bezel. Should be live any minute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I wanted to practice, especially with replacing hands before I mod one as a gift. Here is a very affordable mod that I think looks quite classy.

Hands are from Esslinger and everything else is stock parts. Case and bracelet are brushed and the side engraving is removed. The Invicta text is also gone from the dial as is the cyclops from the crystal. The total cost of the used watch and hands was about 65 euros.

edit: I also think it is worth mentioning that the minute hand needed to be pinched slightly to fit tightly enough. I used a small pair of pliers and watched under a loup for deformation while lightly applying more pressure.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Update on mod:
When combing through this thread, I saw several references to the Parnis P210 bracelet with the Glidelock clasp. This sounded like just what I needed to cap off my Kermit-Explorer mod. So I made an offer on eBay and bought one. At the same time, I bought an Oyster-style bracelet with the "diver-type" extension from a similar Chinese eBay seller. When the two bracelets got here, I realized that the Parnis with the Glidelock looked good, but the solid end links were meant for a different case design. They did not sit level on the Invicta case. And the bracelet with the diver extension I was underwhelmed with. The bracelet was certainly nice enough, but the extension was a couple of flat pieces of sheet metal, it looked like. Damn. I could spend some time with the Dremel tool, but where the pin was drilled to fit the bracelet might still force it to sit too low against the case.

Then, the idea struck me. Both bracelets have screwed links. With that, I was able to effectively swap the clasps around pretty easily. However, the hollow end links from bracelet #2 also didn't quite fit the case, so I had to revert to the stock Invicta end links. Not the idea I had set out with, but I'm good with it. The bracelet mates well with the case, I've got the glidelock clasp, and it is all brushed finished.

The clasp itself did have some sharp edges. A few moments with some sandpaper and I was able to round these all off. A few quick strokes with a file helped the clasp to not be so tough to open as well.

























I also replaced the caseback with the Sterile Milsub type. A little slimmer, a little less Invicta branding.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

heymatthew said:


> Sure! I'll try and knock it out tonight!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great video. Easy to follow. Are you using a dremel to scrap Invicta off the side? How about a video on that? I'm never sure what bit to use.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tornadohead said:


> Update on mod:
> When combing through this thread, I saw several references to the Parnis P210 bracelet with the Glidelock clasp. This sounded like just what I needed to cap off my Kermit-Explorer mod. So I made an offer on eBay and bought one. At the same time, I bought an Oyster-style bracelet with the "diver-type" extension from a similar Chinese eBay seller. When the two bracelets got here, I realized that the Parnis with the Glidelock looked good, but the solid end links were meant for a different case design. They did not sit level on the Invicta case. And the bracelet with the diver extension I was underwhelmed with. The bracelet was certainly nice enough, but the extension was a couple of flat pieces of sheet metal, it looked like. Damn. I could spend some time with the Dremel tool, but where the pin was drilled to fit the bracelet might still force it to sit too low against the case.
> 
> Then, the idea struck me. Both bracelets have screwed links. With that, I was able to effectively swap the clasps around pretty easily. However, the hollow end links from bracelet #2 also didn't quite fit the case, so I had to revert to the stock Invicta end links. Not the idea I had set out with, but I'm good with it. The bracelet mates well with the case, I've got the glidelock clasp, and it is all brushed finished.
> ...


Awesome job. I have a glide lock on the way. I'm hoping it will just fit on the stock Invicta band.


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> Great video. Easy to follow. Are you using a dremel to scrap Invicta off the side? How about a video on that? I'm never sure what bit to use.


I use an off-brand Dremel tool that I picked up at Harbor Freight during one of their super sales. I think I paid like $20 for it with a "Deluxe Accessory Kit" or some such thing. I use the standard "sanding" bit (comes in two sizes, which I'll highlight in a future video). I set my speed to 3 (I think mine has 10 speeds) and I slow it down as I get closer to where I want to be. It's easy to get impatient with this process.

Also, I noticed on the first case I did, the Invicta logo wasn't engraved evenly. It was deeper at the top than the bottom which meant that when I was removing it, I had to go deeper at the top than the bottom and that created a TINY bit more work.

Once I'm done removing material, etc. I go back with dark red Scotchbrite pads and do the brushing and then finish the brushing with gray Scotchbrite pads. You can get a pack on Amazon with three of each for about $15 I think. They last a while. If you're going to polish the case, now would be the time to switch to much finer sandpapers and wet sand if you can. Places like Woodcraft or other hobby stores sell micro mesh pads up to 12,000 grit that you can use wet or dry to get out the fine brush marks. Once you're sufficiently happy with the surface, switch to your polishing wheel and use either a polishing compound or something like Mother's Mag Polish. You can find metal polish at your local hardware store or auto parts store.

A rotary tool can be a blessing and a curse so be careful with it. They're very fast and very powerful and can remove a lot of material very quickly. They make quick work of these mods, but can also cause a lot of damage. Take your time and check your work frequently. My first attempt wasn't perfect. From "watch reading" distances, it looks really nice, but up close, I can see some imperfections that I'm not happy with. Hopefully this second attempt will go better. 

I'll try and do a video this weekend of the logo / guard removal process.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> Awesome job. I have a glide lock on the way. I'm hoping it will just fit on the stock Invicta band.


It depends which one you bought. On the bracelet I bought, the links are screwed together. On my Invicta bracelet, they utilize a friction-fit pin system. Not an easy swap. Unless you find a way to swap the clasps themselves. But I think that would mean drilling/grinding some existing pins. Far more work than I wanted to do.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Damn double posts.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> Great video. Easy to follow. Are you using a dremel to scrap Invicta off the side? How about a video on that? I'm never sure what bit to use.


Elfer996, this gives a pretty good view of removing the Invicta branding:


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Not 8926OB but oh so close. Got the 8926 shredded thanks to heymatthew bezel on and off no drama. Gotta scrape the case side now...

IG: torodilusso


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey guys looking for tool recommendations. I need hand fitting tools and a loupe. I know that Bergeron is the obvious answer but can anyone recommend a cheaper quality alternative? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

lieu01 said:


> Hey guys looking for tool recommendations. I need hand fitting tools and a loupe. I know that Bergeron is the obvious answer but can anyone recommend a cheaper quality alternative?


I bought this hand setting tool from Esslinger at the recommendation of Randy, I've only done one set, but that went easier than using my hand press.

https://www.esslinger.com/watch-hand-tool-press-for-inserting-installing-wristwatch-hands/


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks. I was considering buying that one but I wasn't sure because it's anchor brand. Are there any other tools you recommend for a beginner? I already have a screwdriver set, 3c tweezers and a watch case holder.


swank said:


> I bought this hand setting tool from Esslinger at the recommendation of Randy, I've only done one set, but that went easier than using my hand press.
> 
> https://www.esslinger.com/watch-hand-tool-press-for-inserting-installing-wristwatch-hands/


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

lieu01 said:


> Thanks. I was considering buying that one but I wasn't sure because it's anchor brand. Are there any other tools you recommend for a beginner? I already have a screwdriver set, 3c tweezers and a watch case holder.


I am not a pro-modder like some here, but here are a few that I use often:


Range of fine-grained sandpaper and a file to remove the branding, scotchbrite pads to give a brushed look
magnifying glass or visor for setting hands
set of dental picks to pull out the retaining wire, scrape off glue, pry off bezel inserts
crystal press
watch band resizer tool
spring bar remover
case back opener
GS Hypo cement for gluing on bezel inserts

I'm probably forgetting some, others will chime in.

Have fun!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tornadohead said:


> Elfer996, this gives a pretty good view of removing the Invicta branding:


Thank you

IG: torodilusso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

lieu01 said:


> Hey guys looking for tool recommendations. I need hand fitting tools and a loupe. I know that Bergeron is the obvious answer but can anyone recommend a cheaper quality alternative?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


A BIC pen cartridge for hand setting. I'm not kidding either. I threw out my Chinese fancy pants 'hand setter'.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> For any of you non-experienced guys (or any of you like me who lack common sense), the 40mm "Character" series with the NH35A... I can confirm, the dial is _definitely_ larger than 28.5mm. Ah well.


Yup. I just sent one back. Wish I'd seen this post first. I was set on a case without crown guards. And good luck finding a 32ish mm dial. The other character watches with bezel should be the same though? I hope so. I have two on the way.


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

EBay 31.3mm parnis dial, there's also a 31.5 blue one that's nice.



Elfer996 said:


> Yup. I just sent one back. Wish I'd seen this post first. I was set on a case without crown guards. And good luck finding a 32ish mm dial. The other character watches with bezel should be the same though? I hope so. I have two on the way.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

lieu01 said:


> EBay 31.3mm parnis dial, there's also a 31.5 blue one that's nice.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I've seen some of those, but I was worried about the date window lining up and that it might be slightly too small. The invicta dial measured a little more than 32mm's


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

swank said:


> I bought this hand setting tool from Esslinger at the recommendation of Randy, I've only done one set, but that went easier than using my hand press.
> 
> https://www.esslinger.com/watch-hand-tool-press-for-inserting-installing-wristwatch-hands/


That is surprising to me! I too have a hand press (cheap one off of Amazon) and I might pick one of these up for the next mod to try put instead of the press, can't be any worse!


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Some Vostok dials are about 32mm as well. Might be worth checking out.


Elfer996 said:


> I've seen some of those, but I was worried about the date window lining up and that it might be slightly too small. The invicta dial measured a little more than 32mm's


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: torodilusso


----------



## Tricol (Dec 29, 2016)

The 8926 was my first automatic......before that I thought the quartz was the ant's pants. Put it down to ignorance, not knowing what was inside a watch for 70 years.......well 50 years, you can't count the first 20 years of your life.









•	Orange Plongeur Hand Set; supplied and installed by William Chuen in The Red Dot.
•	Dagaz Bund Dial; installed by William.
•	David Murphy smooth Bezel; installed by me with great advice from Dave with detailed instructions.


----------



## Tricol (Dec 29, 2016)

This is my second crack at an 8926......already planning my next one too......heh heh... look out William here I come.









•	More nice work from William Chuen in Singapore to supply and install the 62MAS hand set.
•	Dagaz Helios Dial installed by William.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Looks like they changed the bezel insert. I like it. 









IG: torodilusso


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Looks like they changed the bezel insert. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That insert looks just like the one that came with my scalloped bezel (8926A I believe).


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here is the one I made for myself... 
Handset and dial: Yobokies
bezel insert: Tiger-concept
crystal: double domed sapphire from ebay still on the way
still to be done: change bracelet to nato or leather & do some case work


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: torodilusso


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Is there a bezel inlay with golden numerals for the 8926? 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

heymatthew said:


> Here's a quick(ish) video on how to remove / replace the bezel. Should be live any minute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to your upcoming video on logo/crown removal!


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Poerger said:


> Is there a bezel inlay with golden numerals for the 8926?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


Look up bezels on ebay. I've saw some from China that have yellow and gold inlays when I was looking for one with orange.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Didn't find any while searching 16800 bezels in the bay.

Any other models I should search for which fits the 8926

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Look up 38mm submariner bezel. I ordered one for my watch but it hasn't arrived yet. I'm assuming that you'll have to sand down the od a bit to get it to fit since the or of the original bezel is closer to 37.5mm.


Poerger said:


> Didn't find any while searching 16800 bezels in the bay.
> 
> Any other models I should search for which fits the 8926
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Has anyone dealt with water getting into their watch? I got an 8926 donated to me and the inside of the case is completely fogged up. What steps did you take to ensure you got all of the water out? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

The 166XX or 168XX series should fit or be real close. The 55XX, 16XX, four digit series will not.

There are a lot of options...

Here's a Blue and Gold:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUE-GOLD-...=item3632e52ef6:g:IzgAAOSwxupbCGYQ:rk:16:pf:0

and a Black and Gold:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-High-Q...=item465580299f:g:ckwAAMXQfvlSoPvf:rk:24:pf:0

JMHO, but sanding down a 38mm will not work. Turning down a 37.8 is about the most I've seen anyone do (including myself) with an acceptable result. It doesn't seem like a lot to take off, but it is when you are trying to fit something in within a few thousands of a MM.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here is the other one I'm working on. 
Dial: Dagaz
Handset: eBay; seller is speedtimerkollektion
crystal: Esslinger
bezel insert: Tiger-concept

I still have some case work to do eventually and I need to test it out on different straps.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> View attachment 13554141
> 
> 
> Here is the other one I'm working on.
> ...


That's a good looking watch


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> The 166XX or 168XX series should fit or be real close. The 55XX, 16XX, four digit series will not.
> 
> There are a lot of options...
> 
> ...


I've purchased several of the five dollar ones from the HK guy on the bay. They have all fit so far. Here's a red one


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

My characters are here. I'm doing mods for my nephews for Christmas. One wanted a "gold watch", the other black. Got AJuiceT dark blue dials. Will mate to a dark brown leather Barton on the gold and a black Barton on the other. Nephew three is getting all silver with a blue Dagaz soxa. Unfortunately I don't think I can scrape Invicta off the side of the gold or black and properly finish those cases.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Just received this one back the in the mail yesterday after being modded by a fellow WUS member (thanks, rbesass. Excellent job)! Very happy with it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I tried searching and found a little info, but I thought this would be a good thread to ask in. Any recommendations on hand pullers/presses? Most of the ones on Amazon have bad reviews.
I figure the modders in here might be able to point me in the right direction.
Thanks in advance!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> I tried searching and found a little info, but I thought this would be a good thread to ask in. Any recommendations on hand pullers/presses? Most of the ones on Amazon have bad reviews.
> I figure the modders in here might be able to point me in the right direction.
> Thanks in advance!


Look back just a bit for a recommendation I followed and also found to be very good, better than a press so far:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-287.html#post47197649


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

swank said:


> Look back just a bit for a recommendation I followed and also found to be very good, better than a press so far:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-287.html#post47197649


Thanks for this. Just ordered that and a hand puller. Hopefully the work goes as smooth as finding the right tools! I have a couple Franken Vostoks to practice on, so wish me luck!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm still perfecting using them, but I can tell you that they work better than a press and tweezer type puller. Just make sure you use dial protectors when you use the pry bR style pullers.


Dub Rubb said:


> Thanks for this. Just ordered that and a hand puller. Hopefully the work goes as smooth as finding the right tools! I have a couple Franken Vostoks to practice on, so wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

So got the crown guards off. Needs some hand sanding while I wait for a big crown and tube to arrive. The last pic is a tip for grinding Invicta off. Use some painters tape and just scrape over the word. Less area to hand sand and polish later on.


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Can anyone help me with a 8926 with a Miyota 8215 movement? I'm trying to remove the bezel, but the gap is so small that I can barely see the wire, let alone get an exacto knife in. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> So got the crown guards off. Needs some hand sanding while I wait for a big crown and tube to arrive. The last pic is a tip for grinding Invicta off. Use some painters tape and just scrape over the word. Less area to hand sand and polish later on.


First of all, good job!

Two questions:
1. Where are you getting the tube and crown from? 
2. When you switch bezel inserts, do you re-glue them? If so, what do you use?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> First of all, good job!
> 
> Two questions:
> 1. Where are you getting the tube and crown from?
> 2. When you switch bezel inserts, do you re-glue them? If so, what do you use?


1. Esslinger. SKU: 83.570
2. I can't recall who sent them, but some of the bezel inserts came with 3m double sticky stuff. I use that. since I'm always swapping out bezels, I put a small piece at 12 3 6 9. If I was going to leave a bezel on permanently, I'd use G-S Hypo Cement.

This grind job is tough though. I suppose it will be natural to get better at it the more I do it. I just wish there was a similar case to buy that would hold the NH35.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Love that dial. Where did you get it?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

It's from yobobies

Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

BSH Milsubs -


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> BSH Milsubs -


Got any of those BSH dials to spare?


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Not by themselves. The two watches above with date are for sale, however...


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Double post, disregard


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Not by themselves. The two watches above with date are for sale, however...


PM sent!


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Has anyone come across a beads of rice style bracelet for these?


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Looks like they changed the bezel insert. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just browsing my Amazon wishlist and took a closer look...Looks like it may even have drilled lugs now!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Zensa_06 said:


> I was just browsing my Amazon wishlist and took a closer look...Looks like it may even had drilled lugs now!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


O... M... G! It sure does look like it from the pic. I hope that's true


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> O... M... G! It sure does look like it from the pic. I hope that's true


Oh dang. Not in the other pics though


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

The pictures show both on the Invcta site too:
https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic
But also they show two different bezel inserts there too

That bezel insert with the dots from 15 onward is the one from the scalloped 8926.

Someone has to order and see what the new stock is.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Although...Amazon still might have a lot of old stock to go through before the "potential" new batch gets sold

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

It looks to be a shadow


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Hahahaha
> 
> I usually lock the bathroom door just so I can read Car and Driver, Motor Trend, and Road and Track in peace and quiet.


I "poop" a lot. My wife thinks I should see a doctor.....


----------



## Tricol (Dec 29, 2016)

Zensa_06 said:


> I was just browsing my Amazon wishlist and took a closer look...Looks like it may even have drilled lugs now!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


It actually looks like a screw; but only comes up on the one shot.








Maybe the tube and screw is not not such a good way to go; just read somewhere else a guy was having trouble losing the screws and having trouble finding replacements for a 9937. Apparently the hole is too big for spingbars.
Which raises the question at what stage were Invicta doing it on the 9937 and when was that shot taken on the 8926?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tricol said:


> It actually looks like a screw; but only comes up on the one shot.
> View attachment 13570637


Totally agree. Now I wonder if the bezel insert has actually changed?


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Tricol said:


> It actually looks like a screw; but only comes up on the one shot.
> View attachment 13570637
> 
> 
> ...


The Amazon listings mix the pictures. When I bought my first one in July, the pictures still showed the non-yellow rotor.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I just ordered one from Amazon in Germany which has the same pictures. I'll post when I get it. Since posts are more interesting with pics, here is my "Fathoms-master" now on a leather nato.







I'm going back and forth considering removing the crown guards on this one. Any opinions?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> I just ordered one from Amazon in Germany which has the same pictures. I'll post when I get it. Since posts are more interesting with pics, here is my "Fathoms-master" now on a leather nato.
> View attachment 13573017
> 
> I'm going back and forth considering removing the crown guards on this one. Any opinions?


I would remove the crown guards, get a bigger crown, and remove the cyclops.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

What is it called when you switch your crown from being on the right side to the left side?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> What is it called when you switch your crown from being on the right side to the left side?


Backwards.

Left hand drive and destro come to mind.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Backwards.
> 
> Left hand drive and destro come to mind.


Destroy is the word I was thinking of. I wonder where it came from?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> Destroy is the word I was thinking of. I wonder where it came from?


Destro means right in Italian. How Italian got chosen I do not know.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Destro means right in Italian. How Italian got chosen I do not know.


Because it is much cooler than the alternatives.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Isn't Destro the bad guy in GI Joe too?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> I would remove the crown guards, get a bigger crown, and remove the cyclops.


Big crown might be quite fitting for the style, you're right. Did the one you ordered still have a threaded tube? What kind of work is involved? As for the cyclops, I agree, though I'm just going to leave it on this crystal since I have a non-cyclops domed sapphire on the way.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Got to post it here, although it is not my mod. The amazing work was done by Randy. Thanks again 

I received it yesterday, while I was gardening. Sorry for the bad pictures - I hadn't had time to try for better ones.

Also, I was ill prepared: although I bought the parnis bracelet beforehand, I had just one nato in 20mm. Since the parnis bracelet i bought doesn't really fit and I don't like the Invicta one I wear it on my only 20mm nato - which has golden hardware :x

New natos / straps are ordered though 

To sum it up: I'm blown away by the quality piece a modded Invicta can become.
Thanks again @ Randy









Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> Big crown might be quite fitting for the style, you're right. Did the one you ordered still have a threaded tube? What kind of work is involved? As for the cyclops, I agree, though I'm just going to leave it on this crystal since I have a non-cyclops domed sapphire on the way.


The one I ordered from Esslinger came in with a crown tube, but the tube was too large and I either have to drill it to fit, or find a larger crown that will fit into the stock tube..


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Poerger said:


> Got to post it here, although it is not my mod. The amazing work was done by Randy. Thanks again
> 
> I received it yesterday, while I was gardening. Sorry for the bad pictures - I hadn't had time to try for better ones.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely stunning


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Poerger said:


> Got to post it here, although it is not my mod. The amazing work was done by Randy. Thanks again
> 
> I received it yesterday, while I was gardening. Sorry for the bad pictures - I hadn't had time to try for better ones.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Does anyone know of a larger crown from either Esslinger or Ofrei that will fit the stock 8926 crown tube? Thank you.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> Does anyone know of a larger crown from either Esslinger or Ofrei that will fit the stock 8926 crown tube? Thank you.


I drilled mine out to fit the Esslinger crown. It wasn't hard, just go slow and use a quality drill bit.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> I drilled mine out to fit the Esslinger crown. It wasn't hard, just go slow and use a quality drill bit.


That's what I ended up doing:


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Invicta logo removed from side. Crown guards removed. 7mm crown. Blue AR single dome sapphire. Blue/gold bezel insert. Sterile no-date dial. Getting close, but not final yet.


----------



## Tricol (Dec 29, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> Invicta logo removed from side. Crown guards removed. 7mm crown. Blue AR single dome sapphire. Blue/gold bezel insert. Sterile no-date dial. Getting close, but not final yet.


Oh yes...that's the way to go...gives it a nice round balanced look. So is it still screw in or pull/push? I kind of like the convenience of going straight to winding without having to screw it out.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> That's what I ended up doing:


What size drill bit you used?


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Where did you source your crystal?


Elfer996 said:


> Invicta logo removed from side. Crown guards removed. 7mm crown. Blue AR single dome sapphire. Blue/gold bezel insert. Sterile no-date dial. Getting close, but not final yet.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Invicta logo removed from side. Crown guards removed. 7mm crown. Blue AR single dome sapphire. Blue/gold bezel insert. Sterile no-date dial. Getting close, but not final yet.


That's really a good looking watch. I'm also curious as to if it (crown) is still screw in and where you sourced the crystal.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> What size drill bit you used?


Started with 3/32 moved up to 7/64. Then I put a tiny bit of loc-tite on the case side. It was super easy. Next watch I will move up to the 8mm crown.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

lieu01 said:


> Where did you source your crystal?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


ajuicet on the bay. Single dome, blue AR 30mm


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> That's really a good looking watch. I'm also curious as to if it (crown) is still screw in and where you sourced the crystal.


Thank you. Crown is 7mm screw in from Esslinger. It came with its own tube. I used a drill to get the new tube to fit.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tricol said:


> Oh yes...that's the way to go...gives it a nice round balanced look. So is it still screw in or pull/push? I kind of like the convenience of going straight to winding without having to screw it out.


It's screw down crown


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I should have just put this in the OP:

7mm crown and tube: Esslinger. 
Blue bezel insert: 16610 from billhk2001 e bay
30mm blue AR coated sapphire from ajuicet e bay
Sterile dial rafflestime e bay
Stock hands, wings clipped, but I got a second hand from Esslinger I'll put on later.

Invicta removed from the side and crown guards shaved off with Dremel. Original crown tube removed and new one drilled in and secured with loc-tite.

Case sanded 320 400 600 800. I stopped at 800 because I like the dullish brushed look. Stock bracelet. Yellow sticker removed from rotor.

That's all I can think of now. heymatthew has a good video on removing/ replacing the bezel.

I want to get a red triangle ceramic bezel if I can find one.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

Went on leather today with my de-branded 8926!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## TLHampton (Jan 31, 2018)

Just my take on this project, have a couple more on the bench


----------



## TLHampton (Jan 31, 2018)

.... and another angle


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

TLHampton said:


> .... and another angle
> View attachment 13583653


Very awesome.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

My hour hand went wonky and so I changed the dial and put the stock hands back on with an aftermarket second hand ...


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


>


Cool!
Where dis you source the dial?

IG: @horobro


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> Cool!
> Where dis you source the dial?
> 
> IG: @horobro


eBay drjonjl The "time arrow" guy.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TLHampton said:


> Just my take on this project, have a couple more on the bench
> View attachment 13583647


Wow! Looks amazing.. is this a Murphy bezel? Also which crystal is this?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> eBay drjonjl The "time arrow" guy.


I have one of his watches. But didn't notice he has dials for sale. Thanks for the info!










IG: @horobro


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> I have one of his watches. But didn't notice he has dials for sale. Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have an extra one you can have it if you want it


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> I have an extra one you can have it if you want it


It looks like his watches use 8215 movements though

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> I have an extra one you can have it if you want it


Awesome! Sent you a PM.

IG: @horobro


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Zensa_06 said:


> I was just browsing my Amazon wishlist and took a closer look...Looks like it may even have drilled lugs now!
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Quick follow up to this: I received the new 8926OB I had ordered from Amazon.de with the same pics mentioned here, but it looks just like the ones before. No drilled lugs, and it had the same bezel insert as before (not the one from the 8926A).


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the report! I suspect that *if* there are changes to the bezel insert or case the supply lines are quite long so we may not see them for a while.


----------



## TLHampton (Jan 31, 2018)

the_watchier said:


> Wow! Looks amazing.. is this a Murphy bezel? Also which crystal is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Sure is from Mr Murphy. Crystal is a Stella WRA 30mm. It's a good fit but would be happier if it was tighter. Tried a 30.1mm in the freezer for half an hour before fitting but couldn't get it in without impacting the gasket. Might one day try one without the gasket, I think I would need a 30.9 to try that.

Overall pleased with it.


----------



## TLHampton (Jan 31, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Very awesome.


Thanks, appreciated!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TLHampton said:


> Sure is from Mr Murphy. Crystal is a Stella WRA 30mm. It's a good fit but would be happier if it was tighter. Tried a 30.1mm in the freezer for half an hour before fitting but couldn't get it in without impacting the gasket. Might one day try one without the gasket, I think I would need a 30.9 to try that.
> 
> Overall pleased with it.


Thank you for the information!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Final version (maybe lol)










I may go back to the see-through case back.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Anyone happen to have a spare snowflake seconds hand? I need on to complete my snowflake mod, and I'd rather not purchase a whole hand set. Or a line on where to get just the second hands, I've hit up all the usual suspects, and none will sell just the seconds hand.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Ok I had to go back to the open case back. Now she's finally done.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a 8926OB Miyota 8215 I'm putting on the sale forum. I'd had plans for it, but think I'd like to graduate up to the SKX club now. We'll see I guess.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Final version (maybe lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I personally preferred it with the blue bezel, but that's just what speaks to me more. Display caseback is nice! Do you notice the thickness difference once it is on your wrist?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I finally did all the case work. Removed the Invicta logo on the side, added variable chamfers on the lugs, and I decided to reshape the crown guards rather than removing them all together. I sanded to 1000 and then did a really quick polish by hand so it would shine but not be mirror finish. I still haven't received the sapphire, so I removed the cyclops on the stock crystal for now.


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> I finally did all the case work. Removed the Invicta logo on the side, added variable chamfers on the lugs, and I decided to reshape the crown guards rather than removing them all together. I sanded to 1000 and then did a really quick polish by hand so it would shine but not be mirror finish. I still haven't received the sapphire, so I removed the cyclops on the stock crystal for now.
> View attachment 13592395


Love the way this watch looks. Are those dagaz hands?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

I think those are from yobokies

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> Looks great! I personally preferred it with the blue bezel, but that's just what speaks to me more. Display caseback is nice! Do you notice the thickness difference once it is on your wrist?


Yes I did notice a thickness difference. I initially set the bracelet for the display case back. When I put the solid case back on, it made the watch loose on my wrist, so I swapped back again


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> Yes I did notice a thickness difference. I initially set the bracelet for the display case back. When I put the solid case back on, it made the watch loose on my wrist, so I swapped back again


Hey, if you decide to get rid of the solid caseback, let me know. I was gonna pick one up.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> I finally did all the case work. Removed the Invicta logo on the side, added variable chamfers on the lugs, and I decided to reshape the crown guards rather than removing them all together. I sanded to 1000 and then did a really quick polish by hand so it would shine but not be mirror finish. I still haven't received the sapphire, so I removed the cyclops on the stock crystal for now.
> View attachment 13592395


Great work!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Poerger said:


> I think those are from yobokies
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


Yes, dial and hands are Yobokies. Bezel insert is from Tiger-concept


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

the_watchier said:


> Great work!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! It took a while doing it with a swiss tool's metal file and no vice


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here are a few process pics as well:


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

If the solid caseback reduces the overall thickness of the 8926 I might be interested for the next project.

Does anyone know if the watch is still water resistant with the solid caseback?
I like to know that I can be careless with my divers 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey, if you decide to get rid of the solid caseback, let me know. I was gonna pick one up.


I put it on a different mod already


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Poerger said:


> If the solid caseback reduces the overall thickness of the 8926 I might be interested for the next project.
> 
> Does anyone know if the watch is still water resistant with the solid caseback?
> I like to know that I can be careless with my divers
> ...


As long as your gaskets are in good shape, you should be ok.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Has anyone ever seen a red 12-hour bezel insert? I don't think I've ever seen one in this thread, searching didn't reveal any, and no luck at Yobokies, Dagaz, Tiger Concepts, DLW or eBay.

I recently picked up a sort-of Universal Geneve Polerouter Sub mod from a fellow member, and a red 12-hour would finish it off perfectly.

















I've also thought about swapping in a quartz GMT movement and using a 24-hour Coke bezel, but that's a bit more involved (adds the need to attend to movement and hand(s)).


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Latest creation









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Zensa_06 said:


> Latest creation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Is that a yobokies dial? I have been waiting for the Dagaz midnight blue one to become available... How do you like the tint of that one in real life?

Where is the bezel insert from. Does the source have other colours in that same style?

Funny, I already have that style of hands on order... Last week I made a mock up in Photoshop of what I was planning:


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> Nice! Is that a yobokies dial? I have been waiting for the Dagaz midnight blue one to become available... How do you like the tint of that one in real life?
> 
> Where is the bezel insert from. Does the source have other colours in that same style?
> 
> Funny, I already have that style of hands on order... Last week I made a mock up in Photoshop of what I was planning:


Dial and hands from Dagaz
Bezel from alpha...I think they also have a black one. You'll have to sand down the outer diameter to make it fit, it's a little too big.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, 

If any of you have a spare invicta crown + stem that they are willing to sell please drop me a pm.

Thank you.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Try seller raffles-time on eBay, I know he sells seconds hands on their own, not sure about a snowflake though.



Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Anyone happen to have a spare snowflake seconds hand? I need on to complete my snowflake mod, and I'd rather not purchase a whole hand set. Or a line on where to get just the second hands, I've hit up all the usual suspects, and none will sell just the seconds hand.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ian_61 said:


> Try seller raffles-time on eBay, I know he sells seconds hands on their own, not sure about a snowflake though.


If your willing to go with something similar, you can get a couple different versions of the "box" second hand on the bay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seconds-Ha...=item2cb27efde9:g:4EUAAOSwCGVX3KlQ:rk:81:pf:0


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ian_61 said:


> Try seller raffles-time on eBay, I know he sells seconds hands on their own, not sure about a snowflake though.


Already emailed them, no go  gonna check out the link joefri shared though. Might have to go ahead and order another set if they don't have any that'll work


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Already emailed them, no go  gonna check out the link joefri shared though. Might have to go ahead and order another set if they don't have any that'll work


You try DLW? You may not be able to buy separately, but you could bundle a snowflake seconds with a different minute and hour hand.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

What an epic thread!

Here's my favorite 8926 mod so far:
Lots of case work
Dagaz dial and hands
Crystaltimes sapphire
Generic 16800 Insert from eBay store wholesaleoutlet990










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Zensa_06 said:


> You try DLW? You may not be able to buy separately, but you could bundle a snowflake seconds with a different minute and hour hand.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Yeah, same thing. Looks like I'mma have to order a set of hands


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Last night the bezel insert of my Invicta mod fell out of the bezel.

Which glue is good?
Dagaz has some, but build for the skx line and in a package of 20 pieces ...

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Poerger said:


> Last night the bezel insert of my Invicta mod fell out of the bezel.
> 
> Which glue is good?
> Dagaz has some, but build for the skx line and in a package of 20 pieces ...
> ...


Those will work, but they are a little thick. You will have enough for several mods and I use the center portion that would normally get thrown away as dial dots (cut shape and size as needed).


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Those will work, but they are a little thick. You will have enough for several mods and I use the center portion that would normally get thrown away as dial dots (cut shape and size as needed).


Now I wish I had all those middles back


----------



## Apenut86 (Aug 16, 2018)

Isn’t that stuff just regular double sided tape? Like the carpet stuff from the diy store should work fine right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Apenut86 said:


> Isn't that stuff just regular double sided tape? Like the carpet stuff from the diy store should work fine right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally haven't seen anything at the DIY store like it. The stuff reminds me of a supper thin layer of stretchy tar.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Gs hypo cement go very light with it.


Poerger said:


> Last night the bezel insert of my Invicta mod fell out of the bezel.
> 
> Which glue is good?
> Dagaz has some, but build for the skx line and in a package of 20 pieces ...
> ...


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

This is the stuff I use.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PICK-A-SIZ...5&pageci=8b0a1fcf-18d8-43e5-a624-8402cd855efe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Guys, after about 2 years of following this thread and modding Invictas I decided to sell my modded watches (they are on ebay already) and move on. If anyone is interested, I also posted a bunch of spare parts for modding in the sales forum as well.

Here is what I've learned during my time here:

1. Modding can become VERY expensive, very fast. Despite the initial "lure" of the cheap Invicta base, the costs are just running wild after this. I bought a dremel, polishing compounds, bezel inserts, dials, hands, straps, the list goes on and on. If I add them up, they are in excess of $1,000.
2. The options for modding remain quite limited. Besides Dagaz and Yobokies there is little variation and their dial designs are often repeating and dated. As many have noticed, bezel inserts also offer limited options. 
3. Given the above, it might be worth considering other bases for modding such as Seiko SKX divers or the Sharkey Tuna & 6105 homages that come with Sapphire Crystal and Ceramic Bezel (for the tuna).

Do I regret spending countless hours reading this thread and modding these Invictas? Hell no! It has been very entertaining and I certainly learned a lot. I hope with the advance of 3D printing, more modding options will become available or even better we should be able to design and print our own parts.

Thank you all for your input and keep up the good work!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

thedius said:


> Guys, after about 2 years of following this thread and modding Invictas I decided to sell my modded watches (they are on ebay already) and move on. If anyone is interested, I also posted a bunch of spare parts for modding in the sales forum as well.
> 
> Here is what I've learned during my time here:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your thoughts and letting us know. I can definitely see how one could start spending a lot more than they realize on these "cheap" watches. Owning a dremel and polishing compound will almost always be useful though!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

FYI, the Dagaz modern Midnight blue FFF dial is currently on sale for $30...

... and I think I'm finally done with this one. I'm gonna keep this one for myself and it was great practice for the gift I'm working on.


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hey where do you guys source your crystals? I'm looking for an AR coated sapphire but I can't find one on esslinger. Also, having difficulty finding a 2.5mm thick 30mm crystal. Any advice? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

lieu01 said:


> Hey where do you guys source your crystals? I'm looking for an AR coated sapphire but I can't find one on esslinger. Also, having difficulty finding a 2.5mm thick 30mm crystal. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Try the search function on this thread. You will find a lot of information throughout this thread. It takes a long time to go through the entire thread, but it is well worth it. I think I spent about 2 weeks to get through this thread.

To help you out this time:
Crystaltimes is a good source for crystals


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

lieu01 said:


> Hey where do you guys source your crystals? I'm looking for an AR coated sapphire but I can't find one on esslinger. Also, having difficulty finding a 2.5mm thick 30mm crystal. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Crystaltimes

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Zensa_06 said:


> Try the search function on this thread. You will find a lot of information throughout this thread. It takes a long time to go through the entire thread, but it is well worth it. I think I spent about 2 weeks to get through this thread.
> 
> To help you out this time:
> Crystaltimes is a good source for crystals


I looked on their site, but the I couldn't find a domed crystal that would fit. Maybe I'm searching for the wrong thing?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

lieu01 said:


> I looked on their site, but the I couldn't find a domed crystal that would fit. Maybe I'm searching for the wrong thing?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


https://crystaltimes.net/?s=30mm

Did a quick search for "30mm" and found it

Edit: CT063


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Zensa_06 said:


> https://crystaltimes.net/?s=30mm
> 
> Did a quick search for "30mm" and found it
> 
> Edit: CT063


Strange, when i searched earlier it only came back with two results. THANKS

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Has anyone successfully brushed the gold plating on one of the two tone variants?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Has anyone successfully brushed the gold plating on one of the two tone variants?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did a quick search and found one on page 700. Member "justadad" has a nice piece there.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I was playing around with some parts and I thought I'd post some pics in case this gives others more ideas for different options. The dial and hands were from ebay for less than 20 euros total. The bezel insert in the lower pics is stock and the black with silver rim is ebay while the all silver one is Tiger-Concepts.

This is a temporary mod until another dial and some more hands come in, but I have to say I like it. I took the dial feet off and used double sided tape to secure it to the movement, though if I wanted to keep this I'd order an NH36 for the day slot.


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

[/url]

pieced this together a couple of years ago.

eBay insert, dagaz hands, I made the dial using a tutorial by one of the forum members (sorry i forgot your username dude) and a few Instagram DM's with jellitoz 
The crest on the bottom of the dial is the crest from my families hometown in Puerto Rico. Was going for a Mil-Sub type vibe.

I have it fitted with the black insert.


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

double post.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

didymus03 said:


> I did a quick search and found one on page 700. Member "justadad" has a nice piece there.


Thanks for looking that up. It looks like a normal watch with an aftermarket two-tone bracelet. I'm trying to find out if it's possible to brush the finish on the crown and bezel of a 17045 or 8928.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Check this out guys, they usually don't last long:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-7-2018-a-4604625-1391.html#post47413355


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Love those Tudor 26's


----------



## coffee a go go (Feb 27, 2013)

thedius said:


> Guys, after about 2 years of following this thread and modding Invictas I decided to sell my modded watches (they are on ebay already) and move on. If anyone is interested, I also posted a bunch of spare parts for modding in the sales forum as well.
> 
> Here is what I've learned during my time here:
> 
> ...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Anyone in the USA have silver snowflake hands they can let go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Thanks for looking that up. It looks like a normal watch with an aftermarket two-tone bracelet. I'm trying to find out if it's possible to brush the finish on the crown and bezel of a 17045 or 8928.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps, but 3 pages earlier he had the same bracelet with glossy two tone and he was able to brush it. I imagine the plating used is largely similar. Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I know this isn't an 8926, but most of us in this thread like modding and the NH35A. I came across this NH35A Casiden for $56. Now it's dropped to $45. It's almost like buying an NH35A and getting the case/bracelet for free. I can attest the quality of the Casiden is on par with the Invicta. I haven't measured the dial size yet, but just by eyeballing it, it's bigger than the Invicta 28.5mm. I know finding a replacement dial is the weak link, but if you want a non-diver NH35A platform, this is looking like a great choice.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

OR, you can buy the very similar *Cadisen C1032 (also w/ NH35A) for a measly $35*.

View attachment 13629511


Some of you will probably prefer that this version has no jewels on the dial.

It's priced at $49.95, so you'll need to* add at least $.05 of other item from the Fashion category, to get it over $50, which will activate a $15 discount*, bringing you down to $35.

This watch was *JustOneMoreWatch's choice of top 11.11 bargain watch* (and that was without knowing about this $35 deal!).

Here's his full review of the Cadisen 1032: 




Have fun, guys!



Elfer996 said:


> I know this isn't an 8926, but most of us in this thread like modding and the NH35A. I came across this NH35A Casiden for $56. Now it's dropped to $45. It's almost like buying an NH35A and getting the case/bracelet for free. I can attest the quality of the Casiden is on par with the Invicta. I haven't measured the dial size yet, but just by eyeballing it, it's bigger than the Invicta 28.5mm. I know finding a replacement dial is the weak link, but if you want a non-diver NH35A platform, this is looking like a great choice.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

An update on the one I was making as a gift (silver bezel insert). I finished the case work and got it all put together. Still need to decide what kind of a bracelet /strap to present it on.


----------



## pauljas (Aug 9, 2011)

I am currently wading through all 875+ pages in this thread and my apologies if this has come up before but is there any sort of chapter ring or other way to make the stainless steel tunnel between the crystal and dial look any nicer? My impression is that many of the watches the mods look similar too do not have this distance to cover


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

pauljas said:


> I am currently wading through all 875+ pages in this thread and my apologies if this has come up before but is there any sort of chapter ring or other way to make the stainless steel tunnel between the crystal and dial look any nicer? My impression is that many of the watches the mods look similar too do not have this distance to cover


Some have painted (with model paint, I think) and matched the second hand. Otherwise you can sand it back some for a wider dial opening. I'll be doing that soon for a blue snowflake where the dial I have is a little big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Finally, my own "brand" Let's call it a 'nano brand'  The Valhalla Legend" milsub! NH35A, 316L stainless, blue AR single dome sapphire crystal, 7mm crown.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Elfer996 said:


> Finally, my own "brand" Let's call it a 'nano brand'  The Valhalla Legend" milsub! NH35A, 316L stainless, blue AR single dome sapphire crystal, 7mm crown.


Nice mod. Where did you the dial printing?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

TagTime said:


> Nice mod. Where did you the dial printing?


Yeah, I really gotta know too! That is just too cool.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks great Elfer! Also interested in making dial(s) at some point. Any information on how you did yours will be well received 

edit:
So far I have read about:
- printing on transparent decals
- printing on glow in the dark vinyl
- applying textured /coloured vinyl and reapplying indices

I'd like to try :
- 3D printing (I made a test one, but it warped slightly and would have required a lot of precision work to paint satisfactorily) 
- laser etching on thin wood or leather or something similar


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> Looks great Elfer! Also interested in making dial(s) at some point. Any information on how you did yours will be well received
> 
> edit:
> So far I have read about:
> ...


I bought them from a well established Chinese dial maker who normally has a 300 piece minimum. They let me buy 10 if I agreed not to tell anyone where I got them. I was getting them for my company to use several for a 'give-a-way' promotional. They do not have lume, but turned out really nice. So far, the dial feet have been a perfect fit too.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> They let me buy 10 if I agreed not to tell anyone where I got them


So, where did you get them from?  b-)


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here is a little experiment: I popped off the indices from a stock dial using a sewing needle (from the back side). Then I sanded the dial down and reapplied the indices. I didn't bother making it look really smooth since it was just an experiment, nor did I glue the indices, though after applying the indices, I did spray the dial with a clear anti rust laquer. It isn't my style, but for a cheap mod, it is interesting, so I thought I'd share :


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Woohoo, and the very next day my dial finally comes in! Here is another (that I'm keeping) for your viewing pleasure. I feel it has a bit of character to it and is a congenial mix of elegance and fun:


----------



## Good_Apollo (Jun 20, 2018)

9937 SOLID END LINK PRESIDENT MOD

Self explanatory. 
Was trying to find an aftermarket solid end link bracelet besides an oyster style and couldn’t find one anywhere. 
Ended up taking apart my 9937 oyster bracelet and using the solid end links from there. There were a tad too big, and required a little bit of filing, but I’m happy with the result. 
I’ve always liked the president style bracelets, and now have one that doesn’t rattle, and sits flush. 
Aftermarket bezel insert, I have a ceramic one from an eBay seller that will fit in here after confirming the measurements with them that should arrive in a few days.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

didymus03 said:


> Here is a little experiment: I popped off the indices from a stock dial using a sewing needle (from the back side). Then I sanded the dial down and reapplied the indices. I didn't bother making it look really smooth since it was just an experiment, nor did I glue the indices, though after applying the indices, I did spray the dial with a clear anti rust laquer. It isn't my style, but for a cheap mod, it is interesting, so I thought I'd share :
> View attachment 13640771
> View attachment 13640775
> View attachment 13640777
> View attachment 13640781


Man that looks really cool! Good job


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Man that looks really cool! Good job


Thanks, it was surprisingly easy, so worth a try. It makes me want to try the same thing but with printing on a vinyl and just having the metal show through index cutouts... one of these days.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

So I ordered one of the adjustable shark mesh bracelets mentioned a while ago on this thread. I didn't like at all how shiny it was, so I had it media blasted to a dull gray. Then I sanded the top side slightly so it would reflect some light. What do you prefer? This or the brushed stock bracelet?








edit: I want to also show how I left the clasp shiny, as it had some nice detail.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This looks great. Very classy.

Seeing your debranded rotor did make me think though; has anyone sourced a better looking rotor (I don't have much experience with other automatics, are most Seiko rotors interchangeable? If not this, has someone tried decorating a debranded rotor?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: @valhallalegend


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

didymus03 said:


> This looks great. Very classy.
> 
> Seeing your debranded rotor did make me think though; has anyone sourced a better looking rotor (I don't have much experience with other automatics, are most Seiko rotors interchangeable? If not this, has someone tried decorating a debranded rotor?


I have experimented with Cratex polishing sticks, mounted in a drill press. If you creatively fixture the piece, you can come up with some interesting patterns.









It is important to clean the debris out of the rotor bearing before reinstallation. I stick a toothpick into the central hole, and swish the rotor around while immersed in watchmakers cleaning solution, and this whole thing in the ultrasonic.

It is also important to reinstall the rotor in the correct orientation, as prescribed in the SII data sheets. The center of the movement, the intermediate winding gear, the hole in that gear, the brass pin in the balance cock, and the 'horn' of the rotor should be aligned as the gears are meshed.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Dave M said:


> I have experimented with Cratex polishing sticks, mounted in a drill press. If you creatively fixture the piece, you can come up with some interesting patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention... after the rotor bearing is clean and dry, re oil it. I use moebius 9010, which is the same weight as prescribed by the SII data sheets.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Dave M said:


> I have experimented with Cratex polishing sticks, mounted in a drill press. If you creatively fixture the piece, you can come up with some interesting patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: @valhallalegend


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Dave M said:


> I have experimented with Cratex polishing sticks, mounted in a drill press. If you creatively fixture the piece, you can come up with some interesting patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's just what I meant, and it looks great! I don't remember any other posts on the subject in this whole thread. Also, good reminder about lining up the rotor!


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Simple mod. I didn't bother removing the logo on the side of the case, nor did I bother removing the cyclops. It just didn't seem to need it. And with the sterile dial, I could live with the logo on the stock seconds hand. Dial from Raffles, hands from Ofrei.com, and be on my merry way.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm trying to buy an AR coated crystal for my 8926OB and crystaltimes only has a domed crystal (CT056). 
I really prefer a flat and flush crystal (like the one that comes in the Invicta), is there another source out there?


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

nevermind said:


> I'm trying to buy an AR coated crystal for my 8926OB and crystaltimes only has a domed crystal (CT056).
> I really prefer a flat and flush crystal (like the one that comes in the Invicta), is there another source out there?


There is this one, but it could be a bit thin.

https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/seiko-5-sport/ct030/

Or this, but it doesn't tell you the thickness

https://ajuicet.com/product/flat-sapphire-crystal/

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: @valhallalegend


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13656897


Nice. Is that an Esslinger acrylic, or what crystal are you using here?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I thought I'd post this here as a summary of my project. I had wanted to make one watch as a gift and I decided I could make one for myself both because it would be cool and because it would be good practice to ensure better quality and success for the gift. Along the way I picked up a 3rd (used) watch and was asked to make a 4th one. I'm done for now but will definitely keep doing this as a hobby. Let's see if there are any deals coming up this black Friday...


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> I thought I'd post this here as a summary of my project. I had wanted to make one watch as a gift and I decided I could make one for myself both because it would be cool and because it would be good practice to ensure better quality and success for the gift. Along the way I picked up a 3rd (used) watch and was asked to make a 4th one. I'm done for now but will definitely keep doing this as a hobby. Let's see if there are any deals coming up this black Friday...
> View attachment 13661015


Can I see more pictures of the 12 HR bezel watch?

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

didymus03 said:


> Nice. Is that an Esslinger acrylic, or what crystal are you using here?


Yes, this one Stella Watch Crystal XHEC Extra Hi Dome Watch Crystals
Size: 27 1/2 = 30.1mm fits my 8926ob

https://www.esslinger.com/stella-watch-crystal-xhec-extra-hi-dome-watch-crystals/


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Zensa_06 said:


> Can I see more pictures of the 12 HR bezel watch?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Sure thing:
































and from page 870 (though I've installed a sapphire crystal since):


didymus03 said:


> I finally did all the case work. Removed the Invicta logo on the side, added variable chamfers on the lugs, and I decided to reshape the crown guards rather than removing them all together. I sanded to 1000 and then did a really quick polish by hand so it would shine but not be mirror finish. I still haven't received the sapphire, so I removed the cyclops on the stock crystal for now.
> View attachment 13592395


----------



## enzo2k (Sep 14, 2018)

Ghosted a bezel I had around, 5 minutes was probably too much but I still like the outcome though. Plus a Mondia bracelet that's quite old and it feels a bit older than what it really is.


----------



## Thomasaurus (Dec 13, 2017)

Anyone found any good Black Friday deals on the pro diver or modding parts?

I see there is a decent discount on Amazon

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Dagaz dials are mostly on sale.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm really enjoying this excellently done, quasi Universal Geneve Polerouter Sub-styled, mod that I picked up from a fellow member, making me its third owner.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

That's a nice mod, I like it. I was just looking at that dial from dagaz this weekend. I ended up deciding to wait, but it does look good.


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

I have my new (and only) Invicta 8926 freshly unwrapped as I prepare my modding plans..One thing that had me slightly concerned - when I screw the crown back in, It sounds like it's still winding?? Is this normal for an NH35a? Also, I read that the crown threads on these sometimes aren't great and mine doesn't feel very solid already!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Jake_P said:


> I have my new (and only) Invicta 8926 freshly unwrapped as I prepare my modding plans..One thing that had me slightly concerned - when I screw the crown back in, It sounds like it's still winding?? Is this normal for an NH35a? Also, I read that the crown threads on these sometimes aren't great and mine doesn't feel very solid already!


All my watches wind as crowns are screwed in. This includes invictas, nth sub (9015), Seiko Monster, Legend diver (nh35). I have always assumed this is normal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> All my watches wind as crowns are screwed in. This includes invictas, nth sub (9015), Seiko Monster, Legend diver (nh35). I have always assumed this is normal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wondered about this early on in my collecting. 20-25 watches later . . . it's normal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

Okay, good to hear, thanks for the info..

After giving the Invicta a thorough inspection I have to say I'm pretty disappointed. I was prepared for a somewhat budget experience but I think there are too many things wrong with this to swallow. I can live with the rotational play in the bezel but the bezel near the 6'oclock has a rather annoying vertical play. It kind of clicks when it moves if I gently tap it. Also, I can literally see the edge of most of the bezel insert which sits slightly higher than the bezel..The dial is misaligned too, with it being slightly rotated counter clockwise. I think this one is going back!


----------



## Good_Apollo (Jun 20, 2018)

Ceramic bezel insert, movement and dial swap from the 2730 (sw200), presidential band. 

Case for my 2730 was all jacked up so I swapped it into this one.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I thought I'd try something a little different. I like my 12hr bezel, but I wanted this scalloped bezel case to be more sporty looking, so I switched out the insert and now it is really easy to dress up or down with a quick strap swap. I have other plans for my 12hr insert coming up later.






It is amazing how just an insert and strap swap can change the whole look of a wrist watch.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Jake_P said:


> Okay, good to hear, thanks for the info..
> 
> After giving the Invicta a thorough inspection I have to say I'm pretty disappointed. I was prepared for a somewhat budget experience but I think there are too many things wrong with this to swallow. I can live with the rotational play in the bezel but the bezel near the 6'oclock has a rather annoying vertical play. It kind of clicks when it moves if I gently tap it. Also, I can literally see the edge of most of the bezel insert which sits slightly higher than the bezel..The dial is misaligned too, with it being slightly rotated counter clockwise. I think this one is going back!


That has not been my experience with the 8926OB and I have modded 5. They are not perfect of course (would not expect that at $85) but nothing like you are describing. Did you purchase from Amazon by any chance? I would send it back for a replacement.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

flamingrabbit said:


> That has not been my experience with the 8926OB and I have modded 5. They are not perfect of course (would not expect that at $85) but nothing like you are describing. Did you purchase from Amazon by any chance? I would send it back for a replacement.


Yeah, same here. But I wouldn't be shocked at some slipping through qc. Personally I would exchange it and see what the replacement is like before giving up on the platform.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jake_P said:


> Okay, good to hear, thanks for the info..
> 
> After giving the Invicta a thorough inspection I have to say I'm pretty disappointed. I was prepared for a somewhat budget experience but I think there are too many things wrong with this to swallow. I can live with the rotational play in the bezel but the bezel near the 6'oclock has a rather annoying vertical play. It kind of clicks when it moves if I gently tap it. Also, I can literally see the edge of most of the bezel insert which sits slightly higher than the bezel..The dial is misaligned too, with it being slightly rotated counter clockwise. I think this one is going back!


I've had my share of 8926's, both Miyota and Seikos and never had issues like you describe. In fact, and I truly believe this, the 8926 has the best bezel action of any watch I've owned under $500.

If I had to guess? Someone returned a failed mod. It's busted in the areas that are usually the things people try to change.

The only one I've ever had issues with was a scalloped bezel that I removed and had a ..... of a time replacing. I'm glad I don't really use it for timing since it's not very smooth, but even after mangling it out and back in it had very little play.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Jake_P said:


> Okay, good to hear, thanks for the info..
> 
> After giving the Invicta a thorough inspection I have to say I'm pretty disappointed. I was prepared for a somewhat budget experience but I think there are too many things wrong with this to swallow. I can live with the rotational play in the bezel but the bezel near the 6'oclock has a rather annoying vertical play. It kind of clicks when it moves if I gently tap it. Also, I can literally see the edge of most of the bezel insert which sits slightly higher than the bezel..The dial is misaligned too, with it being slightly rotated counter clockwise. I think this one is going back!


I have received a couple like this but overall my experience has been good. It sounds to me like someone who had no idea what they were doing got ahold of this watch, screwed it up and sent it back. I'd package it up and get a replacement. I received one with a bent bezel that popped off the watch when I pulled it out of the box. It was obvious someone broke the watch and shipped it back. Very frustrating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

rbesass said:


> I have received a couple like this but overall my experience has been good. It sounds to me like someone who had no idea what they were doing got ahold of this watch, screwed it up and sent it back. I'd package it up and get a replacement. I received one with a bent bezel that popped off the watch when I pulled it out of the box. It was obvious someone broke the watch and shipped it back. Very frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smash the crystal first so they don't send it out when I buy one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

flamingrabbit said:


> That has not been my experience with the 8926OB and I have modded 5. They are not perfect of course (would not expect that at $85) but nothing like you are describing. Did you purchase from Amazon by any chance? I would send it back for a replacement.


I did buy from Amazon, so should be painless sending it back, thanks.



idvsego said:


> Yeah, same here. But I wouldn't be shocked at some slipping through qc. Personally I would exchange it and see what the replacement is like before giving up on the platform.


Yup I agree, and I do like it from a visual perspective - the fit is perfect for me also.



Jtragic said:


> I've had my share of 8926's, both Miyota and Seikos and never had issues like you describe. In fact, and I truly believe this, the 8926 has the best bezel action of any watch I've owned under $500.
> 
> If I had to guess? Someone returned a failed mod. It's busted in the areas that are usually the things people try to change.
> 
> The only one I've ever had issues with was a scalloped bezel that I removed and had a ..... of a time replacing. I'm glad I don't really use it for timing since it's not very smooth, but even after mangling it out and back in it had very little play.





rbesass said:


> I have received a couple like this but overall my experience has been good. It sounds to me like someone who had no idea what they were doing got ahold of this watch, screwed it up and sent it back. I'd package it up and get a replacement. I received one with a bent bezel that popped off the watch when I pulled it out of the box. It was obvious someone broke the watch and shipped it back. Very frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately this one was factory sealed - I was relieved to peel off all the shrink wrap thinking I wasn't getting a return.

Out of interest, can you guys take a look at your bezels and with the watch flat on its back, push down on the bezel at intervals around the entire circle. Is there any up and down wiggle? Perhaps I'm being too harsh but my model just feels really sloppy in that it visibly travels up and down about 1mm at the the 6'oclock-ish section. Is this something I could fix when taking the bezel off by tightening the retention wire? I've never even held an Invicta up to this point but after fully modding my Vostok, I'm pretty confident with fixing anything inside (within reason!) or out.

The misaligned dial is pretty shoddy but I'd be swapping the dial out anyway - not sure how it is misaligned as surely the dial feet prevent this from happening?

Lastly, my viewpoint is probably soured a bit by this point but regarding the hand winding - it feels really grainy - like it's really dragging through grit. My only other hand winding watch is my Vostok Amphibia and the winding on that I have to say is buttery smooth with a lovely clean ratcheting feel.

I'm not trying to be overly negative and will probably just try a replacement as I do like this as a mod base to tinker with. Thanks


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jake_P said:


> I did buy from Amazon, so should be painless sending it back, thanks.
> 
> Yup I agree, and I do like it from a visual perspective - the fit is perfect for me also.
> 
> ...


I have had several vostok and several 8926. All of my Invicta have outlasted my vostok.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I had one used 8926OB with a messed up crown, but it had already been modded and I'd chalk that one up to user error. I'll have to check my other bezels once I get home, but the scalloped 8926 I'm wearing right now has absolutely no play in the vertical direction (perpendicular to the dial). It has a slight back play rotating, but not enough to be at all bothersome or even noticeable if not looking for discrepancies.

As for the grainy hand winding, I don't think that would have anything to do with Invicta, rather SII (Seiko Instruments Inc, part of Seiko Holdings) which produce the NH35A.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes, the winding sound is different movement to movement. Vostok's has distinct clicks and has a rachet-y feel. Seiko's does not, it doesn't click, it almost sounds grainy or scrape-y, that is how Seiko movements sound and they are better movements than Vostok. ETA, Miyota, Orient movements sound like Seiko and not like Vostok.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi guys, any suggestions on making/sourcing a new bezel click spring/wire. I have managed to lose mine ;(


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Jake_P said:


> I did buy from Amazon, so should be painless sending it back, thanks.
> 
> Yup I agree, and I do like it from a visual perspective - the fit is perfect for me also.
> 
> ...


Someone put the wraps back on. The bezel sounds bent. Send it back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Someone put the wraps back on. The bezel sounds bent. Send it back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What he said. The bezels are notoriously hard to work with and I have bent a few and lost a couple of click springs. A less honorable person might order a new one, swap the bracelets to retain that wrap, slap the back and front plastic on the old one and put it back in the box. Even if they didn't bend it, there is production variance even on the same models. Some of us suspect it has to do with multiple production factories. So a bezel off of one 8926 might not fit another 8926 right. But anyway. Yeah, exchange it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> I had one used 8926OB with a messed up crown, but it had already been modded and I'd chalk that one up to user error. I'll have to check my other bezels once I get home, but the scalloped 8926 I'm wearing right now has absolutely no play in the vertical direction (perpendicular to the dial). It has a slight back play rotating, but not enough to be at all bothersome or even noticeable if not looking for discrepancies.
> 
> As for the grainy hand winding, I don't think that would have anything to do with Invicta, rather SII (Seiko Instruments Inc, part of Seiko Holdings) which produce the NH35A.


Thanks for checking your bezel - appreciate that.



swank said:


> Yes, the winding sound is different movement to movement. Vostok's has distinct clicks and has a rachet-y feel. Seiko's does not, it doesn't click, it almost sounds grainy or scrape-y, that is how Seiko movements sound and they are better movements than Vostok. ETA, Miyota, Orient movements sound like Seiko and not like Vostok.


Thanks for clarifying that - like I said, I have no idea what it *should* sound like but does kind of feel rough for want of a better word. Still, good to know for the future, thanks.



rbesass said:


> Someone put the wraps back on. The bezel sounds bent. Send it back.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





idvsego said:


> What he said. The bezels are notoriously hard to work with and I have bent a few and lost a couple of click springs. A less honorable person might order a new one, swap the bracelets to retain that wrap, slap the back and front plastic on the old one and put it back in the box. Even if they didn't bend it, there is production variance even on the same models. Some of us suspect it has to do with multiple production factories. So a bezel off of one 8926 might not fit another 8926 right. But anyway. Yeah, exchange it.
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Sorry, I wasn't 100% clear in my first post. When I said shrink wrapped, I meant the actual box so it was indeed factory sealed, along with all the usual stickers and on the dial and case back etc. Unless someone shrink wrapped the box themselves.. 

I guess I'll just send it back for a replacement then..The good news is that the accuracy is rock solid after a day..


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Does anyone know of a stainless steel bracelet replacement for the 8926 that is similar in look and feel to the stock bracelet? I'm not bent out of shape to have 'solid end-links' I'd just like to not dremel the logo on the bracelet. Save a step, so to speak. Thank you.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> Does anyone know of a stainless steel bracelet replacement for the 8926 that is similar in look and feel to the stock bracelet? I'm not bent out of shape to have 'solid end-links' I'd just like to not dremel the logo on the bracelet. Save a step, so to speak. Thank you.


There was a parnis that fits. Info in this thread somewhere. I have been a way a while so I don't have the details handy.

An alternative, I took 2 stock bracelets and modified the ends to both be spring bar connections. Then I used a strap code clasp.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice dome. Is that the acrylic? I shattered mine when I tried lol.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Nice dome. Is that the acrylic? I shattered mine when I tried lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes. How'd you do that lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> Yes. How'd you do that lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought 3 sizes and was trying to make the most snug one fit. I got impatient. I broke things. It happens.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

idvsego said:


> I bought 3 sizes and was trying to make the most snug one fit. I got impatient. I broke things. It happens.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Stella Watch Crystal XHEC Extra Hi Dome Watch Crystals
(Size: 27 1/2 = 30.1mm) 
Sku 20437 esslinger

That's what I used with original gasket


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jake_P said:


> Thanks for checking your bezel - appreciate that.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that - like I said, I have no idea what it *should* sound like but does kind of feel rough for want of a better word. Still, good to know for the future, thanks.
> 
> ...


See, that's the odd part. I've never gotten a shrink wrapped box.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> See, that's the odd part. I've never gotten a shrink wrapped box.


Me either. Just the little tape tab, which is easy to redo.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> See, that's the odd part. I've never gotten a shrink wrapped box.


That IS weird. Perhaps there is a LOT of returned watches still doing the rounds under the guise of 'new'..I have to admit, I'm pretty anal about checking to see if I have a factory new product. I had new toothbrush delivered the other day and my spider sense was tingling just unpacking the main box. When I pulled the brush out it had greasy stuff all over the handle..looked used already!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jake_P said:


> That IS weird. Perhaps there is a LOT of returned watches still doing the rounds under the guise of 'new'..I have to admit, I'm pretty anal about checking to see if I have a factory new product. I had new toothbrush delivered the other day and my spider sense was tingling just unpacking the main box. When I pulled the brush out it had greasy stuff all over the handle..looked used already!


Stop ordering toothbrushes on eBay, man. The savings just aren't worth it. Just kidding, that's gross.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Porterjrm said:


> Stella Watch Crystal XHEC Extra Hi Dome Watch Crystals
> (Size: 27 1/2 = 30.1mm)
> Sku 20437 esslinger
> 
> That's what I used with original gasket


It looks awesome. Thank you for sharing the part numbers.

IG: @valhallalegendwatches


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

simple dial / hands 8926 mod


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> See, that's the odd part. I've never gotten a shrink wrapped box.


I've bought 2 new and neither of them were shrink wrapped either (the boxes).


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

idvsego said:


> Stop ordering toothbrushes on eBay, man. The savings just aren't worth it. Just kidding, that's gross.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Heh heh..except it was from Amazon again I'm afraid  I would feel a bit weird getting a toothbrush from Ebay actually..hmm.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

volthause said:


> simple dial / hands 8926 mod
> View attachment 13677017


That looks pretty cool. Mind sharing where you got the dial and hands, and what you did to your bezel insert to make it look like that?


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> That looks pretty cool. Mind sharing where you got the dial and hands, and what you did to your bezel insert to make it look like that?


I think it's been treated with bleach to fade it. You have to be careful as it can get away from you pretty quick if your not keeping tabs on it whilst it's taking a dip


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> That looks pretty cool. Mind sharing where you got the dial and hands, and what you did to your bezel insert to make it look like that?


Thanks. Dial and hands came from Dagaz, and the bezel insert was done with Liquid Plumber of some sort. I would not advise the LP as a bezel bleacher, it did that in about 5 seconds. LOL. It got away from me really fast.


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Jake_P said:


> I think it's been treated with bleach to fade it. You have to be careful as it can get away from you pretty quick if your not keeping tabs on it whilst it's taking a dip


It was Liquid Plumber of some sort. It did that in about 5 seconds. It got out of hand REALLY fast. I'll get a new insert someday soon.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jake_P said:


> I think it's been treated with bleach to fade it. You have to be careful as it can get away from you pretty quick if your not keeping tabs on it whilst it's taking a dip


One of mine bleached very nicely. Another one looked like it was doing nothing... Until I touched it and all the paint floated away.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> See, that's the odd part. I've never gotten a shrink wrapped box.


Nope...I never did either.


----------



## srfdntchk (Nov 16, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> Sure thing:
> View attachment 13661911
> View attachment 13661913
> View attachment 13661917
> ...


Man oh man. It's bad enough that I've just started out with buying watches, but now this. My second watch just arrived today, an 8926 to go with my beaten up Seiko 5. I figured I'd remove the cyclops and throw on a nato strap, but what you guys are doing is a whole different level....and I like it! And damn, this one you posted pics of looks amazing! That strap really sets it off too, not that the other mods aren't as good. It just all goes together so well. Damn fine job. I need to start reading up on modding these watches.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jake_P said:


> Heh heh..except it was from Amazon again I'm afraid  I would feel a bit weird getting a toothbrush from Ebay actually..hmm.


I was watching a YouTube video of a new version of the storage box auction. It was an Amazon return pallet. Apparently they sell these off and guys buy them to get stuff to resell. Don't know what your gonna get. Who knew?

Seems like it's opened merch, unidentifiable boxes, etc. Guy gets down to the bottom of the pallet and there's a big heavy box. Has no idea what it is, just has the Amazon return bar code on it. Opens the box, it's filled with hay, manure and other stuff you'd find on the floor of a barn.

Yup, someone packed up a box with stuff from the floor, slapped the return barcode on it and shipped it back to Amazon. Did they get credit? Who knows? But it does go to show how much care Amazon takes with returns.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

srfdntchk said:


> Man oh man. It's bad enough that I've just started out with buying watches, but now this. My second watch just arrived today, an 8926 to go with my beaten up Seiko 5. I figured I'd remove the cyclops and throw on a nato strap, but what you guys are doing is a whole different level....and I like it! And damn, this one you posted pics of looks amazing! That strap really sets it off too, not that the other mods aren't as good. It just all goes together so well. Damn fine job. I need to start reading up on modding these watches.


Thanks, that is also my favourite and the one I wear the most. Be warned, if you start modding, it can become pretty addictive and to some, pretty expensive. Having said that, here are some links that may help you:
'Dagaz' dials and hands mostly, but crystals as well: https://www.dagazwatch.com/
'Yobokies' dials and hands (he doesn't list prices, just email him with what you want to get the ball rolling): Dial by yobokies | Photobucket
'Tiger-Concept' has a great selection of bezel inserts that fit correctly (same a submariner 16800 and 16610). http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html
'Esslinger' for hands (1.50 .90 and. 20) though often the minute hand had to be pinched a bit, for crystals (usually 30mm sapphire or 30.1 acrylic for 8926Ob, and 29.5 sapphire or 29.6 for 8926 scalloped bezel), for crowns (tap 10) and other assorted parts and tools: https://www.esslinger.com
ok, I'm thinking out of time, I'll have to do a better list later, but here are a few more sites: https://www.cousinsuk.com MotorCity WatchWorks | Hands https://crystaltimes.net/shop/popular-models/monster/ https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/hands https://murphymanufacturing.com/invicta_bezel_4050.html https://www.dragonshroud.com/hands

... probably missed some important one, but if you ask people are pretty good about answering here.

edit: forgot ebay and http://www.ofrei.com


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

srfdntchk said:


> Man oh man. It's bad enough that I've just started out with buying watches, but now this. My second watch just arrived today, an 8926 to go with my beaten up Seiko 5. I figured I'd remove the cyclops and throw on a nato strap, but what you guys are doing is a whole different level....and I like it! And damn, this one you posted pics of looks amazing! That strap really sets it off too, not that the other mods aren't as good. It just all goes together so well. Damn fine job. I need to start reading up on modding these watches.


It's a slippery slope. The gateway drug. You'll start out changing the band and bezel insert. You'll probably move to the dial and crystal. Then you'll get brave and Dremel Invicta off the sides, bracelet, and case back. An even braver move comes when you remove the rotor and drop it in acetone to get rid of the yellow sticker. You'll probably change the hands; or at least clip the wings on the second hand. At this point you might as well shave the crown guards off and get a bigger crown/tube. Then the hopeless romantic in you will put your own "branding" on the dial. You'll look at your work bench and realize you have four or five 8926s in various states. You'll scour Ali to find other NH35A watches you can mod. At some point you'll be like "dang, I should have just bought a Steinhart or NTH with all the money I piled into this..." But in the end you'll have a watch or two you really like, and you'll be able to say: "I made this!" And that's a certain reward all it's own despite the 'tards on here who will mock you for your "phantom date wheel" 

If I have one tip from this thread that will save you a lot of heartache; use the cartridge from a ball point pen to set your hands.










NH35A


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> ..snip... But in the end you'll have a watch or two you really like, and you'll be able to say: "I made this!" And that's a certain reward all it's own despite the 'tards on here who will mock you for your "phantom date wheel" ...snip...


Like when someone asks "Is that a Rolex?"

and you'll be able to say, "Why no. Thank you. I made this."

And ignore the d*cks. ;-)


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

9094ob mod


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm giving this one as a gift this weekend, so I thought I'd share some final pics of it:


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Here's my little contribution. 
Nothing special, faded bezel, ebay dial and hands.

Just picked up a black two tone invicta pro diver, looking for mod ideas on that color scheme .. haven't seen much of those









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## astrum3d (Oct 14, 2017)

Where did you get those hands? Very interesting.



volthause said:


> 9094ob mod
> View attachment 13682175


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Temporary mod on a cleaned up dirty cheap 8926OB. Gonna try to make my own dial on this one in the near future when some punches and luminescent vinyl arrives...














edit: it looks better in pics than in real life


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is awesome, where you get dial and bezel if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

horhay86 said:


> That is awesome, where you get dial and bezel if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Bezel is a Murphy's and dial is Yobokies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> I'm giving this one as a gift this weekend, so I thought I'd share some final pics of it:
> View attachment 13682355


Are those Dagaz hands? I really like it when the minute hand goes out to the edge.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

How did you apply the bsh logo to the yobokies dial ? :O


rbesass said:


> Bezel is a Murphy's and dial is Yobokies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

swank said:


> Are those Dagaz hands? I really like it when the minute hand goes out to the edge.


I believe they were from dragonshroud. https://www.dragonshroud.com/planet-ocean-spear-hands


----------



## Elbakalao (May 8, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy moly, Randy. That's all kinds of insane. You blew it out of the water. Congratulations on that build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! Very well done brother

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

So after having received my replacement 8926, I was lucky (so I'm led to believe) to receive yet another shrink wrapped model. Here's proof this time 

Sorry the picture quality is so bad..that curved looking tear on the right is actually the seam of the shrink wrap..(my cheapo phone sucks)..


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow just WOW! Nice work! Now to go practice (or rather pray) to get as good...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

So after eagerly stripping off the shrink wrap of my replacement 8926, I can say the 'defect' which blighted my first one is present here also. The bezel visually moves downwards and back (with watch on it's back) when pressing on the bezel around the seven o'clock position. It also makes a cheap, clicky sound like two pieces of metal are catching against each other..which they are. So it's fair to say that this is the approved factory level of finish on this line as this is my second factory sealed 8926 OB? Or maybe it's a bad batch?

One positive that improves on the other ailment of my original model is that the dial alignment seems to be correct as opposed to my first model which was rotated counter clockwise - not by much mind but enough for the hands to not be accurate..

So I have two watched on my desk in front of me - what do I do? Suck it up and keep one (I've already applied to send the first one back) or just get a refund?

EDIT:I wonder if the bezel retaining wire ends at the point around 7o'clock? Could I correct this sloppyness by adjusting the wire?


----------



## sandoso (Apr 9, 2008)

That’s sweet, I’ve never heard of anyone modding an invicta


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool mod. I've seen a few mods with the pointy crown guards, and it looks pretty interesting. Not being super well versed in watches, I'm curious, is that a nod to some well known model, or done just for looks?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Jake_P said:


> So after eagerly stripping off the shrink wrap of my replacement 8926, I can say the 'defect' which blighted my first one is present here also. The bezel visually moves downwards and back (with watch on it's back) when pressing on the bezel around the seven o'clock position. It also makes a cheap, clicky sound like two pieces of metal are catching against each other..which they are. So it's fair to say that this is the approved factory level of finish on this line as this is my second factory sealed 8926 OB? Or maybe it's a bad batch?
> 
> One positive that improves on the other ailment of my original model is that the dial alignment seems to be correct as opposed to my first model which was rotated counter clockwise - not by much mind but enough for the hands to not be accurate..
> 
> ...


Weird, sounds like a bad batch... If it were me, I'd remove the bezel of the better one and see if I could fiddle with the retaining wire and double check against a very hard, flat surface that the bezel is indeed flat or not.

You can take off the bezel insert in near perfect condition without removing anything else by slightly prying it up with a razor or craft knife just enough to get a strong, thin plastic under it (I use a guitar pick). Gently but firmly move the guitar pick around the bezel insert all the way, several times if needed to separate it evenly without bending past its limits. After that getting the bezel off is relatively straight forward as seen in a few youtube videos and tutorials floating about the internet.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jake_P said:


> So after eagerly stripping off the shrink wrap of my replacement 8926, I can say the 'defect' which blighted my first one is present here also. The bezel visually moves downwards and back (with watch on it's back) when pressing on the bezel around the seven o'clock position. It also makes a cheap, clicky sound like two pieces of metal are catching against each other..which they are. So it's fair to say that this is the approved factory level of finish on this line as this is my second factory sealed 8926 OB? Or maybe it's a bad batch?
> 
> One positive that improves on the other ailment of my original model is that the dial alignment seems to be correct as opposed to my first model which was rotated counter clockwise - not by much mind but enough for the hands to not be accurate..
> 
> ...


I'm sorry this has happened to you twice ...

For the record, I believed you before about the shrink wrap, I just had never seen it before. Maybe it's a new loss prevention thing ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Regardless, I'm thinking this has soured you on the watch, not that I blame you, and hope this is not the indication of things to come.


----------



## Jake_P (Feb 28, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> Weird, sounds like a bad batch... If it were me, I'd remove the bezel of the better one and see if I could fiddle with the retaining wire and double check against a very hard, flat surface that the bezel is indeed flat or not.
> 
> You can take off the bezel insert in near perfect condition without removing anything else by slightly prying it up with a razor or craft knife just enough to get a strong, thin plastic under it (I use a guitar pick). Gently but firmly move the guitar pick around the bezel insert all the way, several times if needed to separate it evenly without bending past its limits. After that getting the bezel off is relatively straight forward as seen in a few youtube videos and tutorials floating about the internet.


Thanks, but I think given that the two models are identical (actually, the bezel travel is actually worse on the new one) I don't fancy my chances on improving the vertical travel on these. I think I may just send 'em both back.



Jtragic said:


> I'm sorry this has happened to you twice ...
> 
> For the record, I believed you before about the shrink wrap, I just had never seen it before. Maybe it's a new loss prevention thing ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Regardless, I'm thinking this has soured you on the watch, not that I blame you, and hope this is not the indication of things to come.


No problem, I thought I'd post the shrink wrapped box in case it really was a rareity out in the wild 
Yup, it's a real shame they both failed to be keepers. I can understand one being a bit hit amd miss, but to receive two near identically performing bezels is a bad omen.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Jake_P said:


> Thanks, but I think given that the two models are identical (actually, the bezel travel is actually worse on the new one) I don't fancy my chances on improving the vertical travel on these. I think I may just send 'em both back.
> 
> No problem, I thought I'd post the shrink wrapped box in case it really was a rareity out in the wild
> Yup, it's a real shame they both failed to be keepers. I can understand one being a bit hit amd miss, but to receive two near identically performing bezels is a bad omen.


Yeah, not a bad choice. Maybe if people keep sending em back they'll choose to improve their QC a bit.


----------



## inda_Bebe (Jul 11, 2017)

What coin edge bezel is this?



rbesass;4758
6173 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

It should be the one from Murphy

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

inda_Bebe said:


> What coin edge bezel is this?


That one is a Murphy bezel. I do mod work and can do one similar but Murphy makes a really nice one for a great price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Jake_P said:


> Thanks, but I think given that the two models are identical (actually, the bezel travel is actually worse on the new one) I don't fancy my chances on improving the vertical travel on these. I think I may just send 'em both back.
> 
> No problem, I thought I'd post the shrink wrapped box in case it really was a rareity out in the wild
> Yup, it's a real shame they both failed to be keepers. I can understand one being a bit hit amd miss, but to receive two near identically performing bezels is a bad omen.


That is a bad omen. The last 8926OB I purchased was fine but that was in May. I hope quality hasn't slipped on our favorite mod platform. BTW the one I got in May didn't come in a shrink wrapped box either. I wonder if that has something to do with your location.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have bought maybe 50 or so of these watches and I have never received one in a shrink wrapped box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obn.sufficit (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi everyone. New member here (but i've been following this thread for a while)

I'm interested in modding my 8926, but the problem is that i lost the original bezel, click spring and bezel wire. I already have a lead on a bezel, any idea where to get the rest? 

cheers!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

There was a post somewhere about making your own and it had what gauge of wire you would need. Otherwise I don't personally know of any sources for these other than another 8926.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Guys picked up a Invicta 23678 for my son for an xmas gift, I have a Skx009 blue dial. some Skx007 hands and a Nh36 day date movement to mod the watch.

Will the blue dial work with the black bezel or should I add a Pepsi style bezel insert?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

astrum3d said:


> Where did you get those hands? Very interesting.


Dial and hands from Dagaz. Thanks.


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

obn.sufficit said:


> Hi everyone. New member here (but i've been following this thread for a while)
> 
> I'm interested in modding my 8926, but the problem is that i lost the original bezel, click spring and bezel wire. I already have a lead on a bezel, any idea where to get the rest?
> 
> cheers!


Murphys manufacturing sells bezels and has instructions on how to make wire and click springs.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## obn.sufficit (Dec 4, 2018)

okay thanks!


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Used like new stuff shipped from Amazon not a third party comes weirdly over packaged and often shrink wrapped. If these were new purchases that's very weird. I've never received any watch with a shrink wrapped box.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello, all,

8926 mod, guardless, sans engraving, chamfered, pierced, etc. 
dial and hands from Dagaz
Single-dome mineral crystal
Insert from eBay seller wholsaleoutlet990










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I need to remove some crown guards. All of you that have done this... What's your preferred method? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Dave M said:


> Hello, all,
> 
> 8926 mod, guardless, sans engraving, chamfered, pierced, etc.
> dial and hands from Dagaz
> ...


Looks great! I haven't been brave enough to try to remove engraving or crown guards yet.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=47612765&share_type=t

The BSHT group is doing another dial run.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

idvsego said:


> I need to remove some crown guards. All of you that have done this... What's your preferred method?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk





volthause said:


> Looks great! I haven't been brave enough to try to remove engraving or crown guards yet.


First, I remove everything from the midcase, including the seals inside the crown tube.

Then, I have a jig which presses out the crown tube.

From there, use what you got. I have a 1" belt sander, and I use very fine belts. Then polish.

I made a fixture to hold the midcase, because I don't like the angles to wander, or the edges to get too soft.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Dave M said:


> First, I remove everything from the midcase, including the seals inside the crown tube.
> 
> Then, I have a jig which presses out the crown tube.
> 
> ...


I've done several of these (one of which is in my post a little above yours) but always have trouble with the tube extraction... any chance you can share a photo of the jig?


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

redzebra said:


> I've done several of these (one of which is in my post a little above yours) but always have trouble with the tube extraction... any chance you can share a photo of the jig?


It's an offset, bolted on to a regular arbor press.

I posted a movie on Instagram a while back...


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bk-NGepH1nA/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## obn.sufficit (Dec 4, 2018)

I already contacted them. The problem is that I no longer have the original, so I no longer have a template to use in order to fabricate a new one. Unless someone here has the exact measurements? haha


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Dave M said:


> It's an offset, bolted on to a regular arbor press.
> 
> I posted a movie on Instagram a while back...
> 
> ...


Nicely done. I don't know why I would have thought this, but I always assumed crown tubes were pressed IN from the inside toward the outside, that way the screw pressure from the crown would pull the tube tighter.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

volthause said:


> Nicely done. I don't know why I would have thought this, but I always assumed crown tubes were pressed IN from the inside toward the outside, that way the screw pressure from the crown would pull the tube tighter.


Put then water pressure could push it into the case. Most of a watch case is designed to tighten under external pressure. Vostok has a neat approach to that as well.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Dave M said:


> It's an offset, bolted on to a regular arbor press.
> 
> I posted a movie on Instagram a while back...
> 
> ...


Thanks. Tube is always were I pull up short. So these are pressed only, no glue?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

idvsego said:


> Put then water pressure could push it into the case. Most of a watch case is designed to tighten under external pressure.
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Indeed, after I thought about it for a minute this occurred to me, thanks for clarifying! It's interesting how one can "leverage" the pressure from water to achieve better water tightness in this case.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

idvsego said:


> Thanks. Tube is always were I pull up short. So these are pressed only, no glue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Not sure what the factory does. I have never noticed any residue from glue.

I use a bit of blue loctite when I press them back in.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

Not much of a "mod" per se but tried on this green suede strap (Timex) and immediately fell in love.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

nevermind said:


> Not much of a "mod" per se but tried on this green suede strap (Timex) and immediately fell in love.
> 
> View attachment 13702923


It really isn't too bad looking of a watch out of the box. A little bit to 'homage' for my taste, but looks good.

That strap looks great though!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Randy,

1. Are there more BSH dials like that?! The one I sent you from Harold is what I could find in that style, I didn't know they made a BSH.

2. What bezel insert is that? I couldn't find a black with white print that fit the dadgum Murphy bezel!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey Randy,
> 
> 1. Are there more BSH dials like that?! The one I sent you from Harold is what I could find in that style, I didn't know they made a BSH.
> 
> 2. What bezel insert is that? I couldn't find a black with white print that fit the dadgum Murphy bezel!


The dial is Yobokies. I added the logo. It was a run on decal gifted to me.

The bezel insert is an aluminum Invicta insert. The Murphy bezel will not accept ceramic yet. We need to ask him to do this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Good_Apollo (Jun 20, 2018)

Invicta 9937, ceramic bezel, President band, zodiac dial


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

My first Invicta mod, just finished it. Doxa homage, using dial and hands from Yobokies.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

FL410 said:


> My first Invicta mod, just finished it. Doxa homage, using dial and hands from Yobokies.
> 
> View attachment 13709243
> View attachment 13709245
> ...


What's the base watch? Looks like 8926ob (Rolex) bezel with 8926 (omega) insert. Is that the new style for them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Good observation. The reference is actually the 23768, which comes on the rubber strap. I chose it for the reason you mentioned, the bezel insert. I wanted coin edge, but not the Rolex style insert. However, recently I’ve seen the regular 8926OB pictured online with the omega style insert, so that may be the new design. I definitely like it better.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Good_Apollo said:


> Invicta 9937, ceramic bezel, President band, zodiac dial


Nice.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Who has some gilt mods to show? Unsure of what insert I would do. Looking for inspiration 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Good_Apollo said:


> Invicta 9937, ceramic bezel, President band, zodiac dial


Sooo... did you grind down the bezel to get it in? If so what was your method?


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Good_Apollo said:


> Invicta 9937, ceramic bezel, President band, zodiac dial


Where do you buy the bracelet?

Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Just did this. The parts were meant for a coin edge bezel but it came last week and when wearing it got fog/condensation under glass so I had to send it back for replace. I couldnt just let the parts sit so I installed on this one I already had. I really like how it came out and this movement is lottery winner because I got it times to +/- 2 spd after a week or so of regulating. The dial is much higher quality than I expected quite frankly. Dial is from Dagaz the hands are from a Seiko 5 that I modded and they were left over.


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> Temporary mod on a cleaned up dirty cheap 8926OB. Gonna try to make my own dial on this one in the near future when some punches and luminescent vinyl arrives...
> View attachment 13684273
> View attachment 13684277
> 
> ...


Very nice! I love it. It is crude, rugged and simple

Is that the original dial or a new dial that you made?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

teo_cr said:


> Very nice! I love it. It is crude, rugged and simple
> 
> Is that the original dial or a new dial that you made?


It is the original dial. I popped off the indices from the back with a needle, sanded it down, and reapplied them. Since then I've taken it back apart and bought some glow in the dark vinyl. I'll be making my own dial with some of this showing through eventually.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> Temporary mod on a cleaned up dirty cheap 8926OB. Gonna try to make my own dial on this one in the near future when some punches and luminescent vinyl arrives...
> View attachment 13684273
> View attachment 13684277
> 
> ...


Looks pretty cool. What hands are those?


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello Friends old and new
Four years ago i got bitten by the 8926 bug (still not cured) and came up with this https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-47.html

After a hard four years its now morphed into something i refer to as the "Illegitimate love child of a selfie stick and a challenger main battle tank " The adaptors were from chronolinks soon after they became available (loved the fact that someone saw something L/man missed and patented it) and the actual Leatherman Tread was a gift and as a combination i have never received so many comments on a watch/strap mating ,it intrigues people and i must admit its strangely tactile and paradoxically comfortable to wear ....Anyway enough of my babble....I'll let my (poor) pictures poison your eyes


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Magu said:


> Hello Friends old and new
> Four years ago i got bitten by the 8926 bug (still not cured) and came up with this https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-47.html
> 
> After a hard four years its now morphed into something i refer to as the "Illegitimate love child of a selfie stick and a challenger main battle tank " The adaptors were from chronolinks soon after they became available (loved the fact that someone saw something L/man missed and patented it) and the actual Leatherman Tread was a gift and as a combination i have never received so many comments on a watch/strap mating ,it intrigues people and i must admit its strangely tactile and paradoxically comfortable to wear ....Anyway enough of my babble....I'll let my (poor) pictures poison your eyes
> ...


Nice! I printed my own adapters a while back, and also liked it.










Elfer996 said:


> Looks pretty cool. What hands are those?


Those are from Esslinger, very affordable.

... and finally more pictures of one of my projects just because it was nice lighting.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> Those are from Esslinger, very affordable.


Didn't see them on Esslinger; probably don't have them anymore. : (


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Didn't see them on Esslinger; probably don't have them anymore. : (


They are .90 and 1.50, number 86.765

https://www.esslinger.com/watch-han...ole-size-90mm-and-hour-hand-hole-size-1-50mm/


----------



## Magu (Jan 15, 2014)

Handy tip if using a Leatherman Tread in taxing environments....take every screw out and put Loctite 242 on the threads....they will work loose if you dont


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

A stocking stuffer for a family member.

Just a simple dial and hands swap, all a bit Mickey Mouse really...!!


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

ccmjd said:


> A stocking stuffer for a family member.
> 
> Just a simple dial and hands swap, all a bit Mickey Mouse really...!!
> 
> View attachment 13719881


This is awesome. Never seen it before.

My Popeye came in today. Was planning on modding but I kinda like it as is. It is by far the most valuable watch I have . Here's my initial observations...










Don't remember my other Invicta's having this raised beveled crystal. Am I crazy?










White lume vs green. Doesn't show up great in pic, but you can definitely tell the difference.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MP83 (Jan 28, 2013)

Looks awesome!


Good_Apollo said:


> Invicta 9937, ceramic bezel, President band, zodiac dial


Sent from my magic brick - instagram.com/a_watch_nerd


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Magu said:


> Hello Friends old and new
> Four years ago i got bitten by the 8926 bug (still not cured) and came up with this https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-47.html
> 
> After a hard four years its now morphed into something i refer to as the "Illegitimate love child of a selfie stick and a challenger main battle tank " The adaptors were from chronolinks soon after they became available (loved the fact that someone saw something L/man missed and patented it) and the actual Leatherman Tread was a gift and as a combination i have never received so many comments on a watch/strap mating ,it intrigues people and i must admit its strangely tactile and paradoxically comfortable to wear ....Anyway enough of my babble....I'll let my (poor) pictures poison your eyes
> ...


You inspired me to get a watch back on the leatherman tread. I only printed 22mm adapters so far, so it isn't a pro diver, but works really well I think.








.. and so this post isn't completely off topic, here is my "fathoms master." I don't think I've posted pictures of it with this bezel and strap combo yet.


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Guys, I keep cracking crystals during install. I tried freezing the crystal but it still cracks. Could some offer some advice? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

lieu01 said:


> Guys, I keep cracking crystals during install. I tried freezing the crystal but it still cracks. Could some offer some advice?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


What kind of crystal, what kind of tool, and what kind of watch are you using? I haven't done acrylic, but with mineral and sapphire, I haven't had to push all that hard with a basic crystal press. I've used the hollow type insert which touches right around the edge of the crystal.


----------



## TheOwl (Oct 18, 2014)

Yesterday's mod









Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> What kind of crystal, what kind of tool, and what kind of watch are you using? I haven't done acrylic, but with mineral and sapphire, I haven't had to push all that hard with a basic crystal press. I've used the hollow type insert which touches right around the edge of the crystal.


I'm using a crystal press I bought from ebay. I tried installing mineral and a dd sapphire on my 8926ob. The crystal keeps clocking to one side. I thought maybe the press wasn't centered, but I'm also not arrogant enough to think it couldn't be me.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

lieu01 said:


> I'm using a crystal press I bought from ebay. I tried installing mineral and a dd sapphire on my 8926ob. The crystal keeps clocking to one side. I thought maybe the press wasn't centered, but I'm also not arrogant enough to think it couldn't be me.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I'd first double check your stock crystal diameter to make sure you have the right size replacements, if you haven't already. Most 8926OBs are 30mm and it is advised to get the same size glass or about 0.1mm larger acrylic (and freeze the acrylic). There are apparently some discrepancies among batches, which is why one should always measure.

2nd, if your press is slightly out of alignment, you might be able to make it work by pressing gently, rotating ~60 degrees pressing gently, repeating all the way around the applying more pressure the next round until you are satisfied it is in all the way. It doesn't take tremendous pressure with a press.


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> I'd first double check your stock crystal diameter to make sure you have the right size replacements, if you haven't already. Most 8926OBs are 30mm and it is advised to get the same size glass or about 0.1mm larger acrylic (and freeze the acrylic). There are apparently some discrepancies among batches, which is why one should always measure.
> 
> 2nd, if your press is slightly out of alignment, you might be able to make it work by pressing gently, rotating ~60 degrees pressing gently, repeating all the way around the applying more pressure the next round until you are satisfied it is in all the way. It doesn't take tremendous pressure with a press.


Thanks for the advice. I measured everything and I had the right dimensions so I'll try your second piece of advice. Do you know where I can source a crystal gasket? I bent mine during my last failure.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

This is same watch as earlier post but I did some more work. I put a ceramic insert and it was futile because it did not fit so I took my dremel with the wrong kind of tool and tried to grind away at it. I ended up getting it to fit but mutilated the insert. I slipped and marred it up and broke it at the 20 marker. I created all kind of new curse words while doing this. All said though I liked how it came out a lot and now next time I will have the correct cutting attachment to grind ceramic when I have a go at a new insert. This one will stay on for the time being. I also put in a plastic crystal which I think does the 55 fathoms dial so much good. Please enjoy pictures.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

FreddyNorton said:


> This is same watch as earlier post but I did some more work. I put a ceramic insert and it was futile because it did not fit so I took my dremel with the wrong kind of tool and tried to grind away at it. I ended up getting it to fit but mutilated the insert. I slipped and marred it up and broke it at the 20 marker. I created all kind of new curse words while doing this. All said though I liked how it came out a lot and now next time I will have the correct cutting attachment to grind ceramic when I have a go at a new insert. This one will stay on for the time being. I also put in a plastic crystal which I think does the 55 fathoms dial so much good. Please enjoy pictures.
> 
> View attachment 13723261
> 
> ...


That crystal does fit the dial well. Good job.


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Has anyone tried to remove a character logo like the Popeye on this pro diver? I'm wondering if it's just stuck on with adhesive or it has pegs that go into holes in the dial.








Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Has anyone tried to remove a character logo like the Popeye on this pro diver? I'm wondering if it's just stuck on with adhesive or it has pegs that go into holes in the dial.
> View attachment 13729221
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


No, but I would guess feet.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> You inspired me to get a watch back on the leatherman tread. I only printed 22mm adapters so far, so it isn't a pro diver, but works really well I think.
> View attachment 13721163
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that bezel insert?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

FL410 said:


> Where did you get that bezel insert?


Pretty sure that's a Casio amw320 and it's the stock bezel.

Edit... I only saw the Casio in the thumbnail, not the po style Invicta mod. My bad. Carry on lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

idvsego said:


> Pretty sure that's a Casio amw320 and it's the stock bezel.
> 
> Edit... I only saw the Casio in the thumbnail, not the po style Invicta mod. My bad. Carry on lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yes, that is an AMW-320R on the LM tread, and as for the insert on the 8926, it was from ebay seller 'am-diver'.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

lieu01 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I measured everything and I had the right dimensions so I'll try your second piece of advice. Do you know where I can source a crystal gasket? I bent mine during my last failure.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Esslinger, depending on the size (thickness) crystal you are installing it may need a wider (taller) gasket to get more grip.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I've been playing around with some ideas for printing a custom dial and thought this might be interesting for some to see a bit of process.








A while ago Elfer996 mentioned he found a Cadisen with an NH35 movement (C-1033) and someone else brought up one with a NH36 (C-1032). I ended up buying both since they were a really good deal around black Friday and thought I'd share. The C-1033 is significantly larger, but has a screw down case back and domed crystal. They come with solid end link bracelets which were fine, but not to my taste.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

I can't decide black (piano) or blue on the 8926 (black bezel). Which one would you pick?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

fandi said:


> I can't decide black (piano) or blue on the 8926 (black bezel). Which one would you pick?
> 
> View attachment 13738397
> 
> ...


Depends a lot on what you are planning to do with it. The black is more elegant and versatile but the blue stands out more and is more interesting. I'd personally go with the blue if you already have any black watches, otherwise you can't go wrong with the black.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

I love those dials. Go with whichever you like more.

I built this with the grey chapter version...












fandi said:


> I can't decide black (piano) or blue on the 8926 (black bezel). Which one would you pick?
> 
> View attachment 13738397
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

This mod was done by idvsego. I’m really digging the domed crystal and Esslinger field dial. I really wanted a 12 hour bezel insert to track a second time zone, so I removed his countdown insert and put on this one from Tiger Concept.


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

When I removed the countdown bezel insert from the idvsego countdown field watch, I decided to put it on this old beater. This watch has been at the bottom of the nightstand drawer for probably ten years or so, ever since the original bezel fell off. The watch was in such rough shape that I decided to experiment on it a little. I ground off the case logo, then threw it in the bead blasting cabinet at work. The meadia was too aggressive and left the finish extremely coarse, so I buffed it down a little with a scotchbrite. I think it probably needs a little more buffing out. It is definitely a work in progress and may eventually receive a new dial, hands, and crystal.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

That is a really cool and unique finish - I like it


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

The attachment isn't working for me, but I'm interested in seeing it. Mind more pics or trying again?

edit: nevermind, now it's working. Looks like it has some cool potential.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

fandi said:


> I can't decide black (piano) or blue on the 8926 (black bezel). Which one would you pick?
> 
> View attachment 13738397
> 
> ...


I really like the blue

NH35A


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

cdustercc said:


> This mod was done by idvsego. I'm really digging the domed crystal and Esslinger field dial. I really wanted a 12 hour bezel insert to track a second time zone, so I removed his countdown insert and put on this one from Tiger Concept.


That looks awesome

NH35A


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

yobokies hands and dial (my logo)
murpy bezel
no crown guards and invicta logo
domed crystal
yes, I like the Black Bay


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

runSeiko said:


> View attachment 13739667
> 
> yobokies hands and dial (my logo)
> murpy bezel
> ...


Bezel insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

Bezel insert is from a 6536 rep, I can't remember where I bought it


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

runSeiko said:


> View attachment 13739667
> 
> yobokies hands and dial (my logo)
> murpy bezel
> ...


How did you apply the logo?

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> How did you apply the logo?
> 
> I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


Don't tell anyone... It is a nail decal....


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

runSeiko said:


> Don't tell anyone... It is a nail decal....


Hahaha, brilliant! Looks good and seems to have worked well though.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

If I use a dial made for a 8215 will the date window align if I use it on a NH35A ?


NH35A


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> If I use a dial made for a 8215 will the date window align if I use it on a NH35A ?
> 
> NH35A


They don't like up exactly, but they aren't way off either.

https://miyotamovement.com/sp/product-mechanical01.html

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw2tRlRJItdWYMpaxblGjKUn


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

runSeiko said:


> Don't tell anyone... It is a nail decal....


You are my hero. I don't like sterile dials but you may have just allowed some projects I had been avoiding.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

idvsego said:


> You are my hero. I don't like sterile dials but you may have just allowed some projects I had been avoiding.
> 
> I bought lots of sheets searching for the right logo and the right dimension, it was a kind of fun.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

runSeiko said:


> I bought lots of sheets searching for the right logo and the right dimension, it was a kind of fun.


And I bet your nails look fabulous too! 

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks awesome Randy


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

A while back, I sent this to a fellow WIS who did the mod for me. Nothing fancy, but I really like it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More pics and details please  Is that media blasted, and are those crown guards flat and pointy on the bottom too?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

double post-


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> More pics and details please  Is that media blasted, and are those crown guards flat and pointy on the bottom too?











Media blasted then brushed. 
Trip lock crown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

rbesass said:


> Media blasted then brushed.
> Trip lock crown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, very nice casework, it's just super clean looking all around. Did you do a matching bracelet? I seem to prefer the bracelet as the Rolex caseback barely affects the thickness.


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

OK...this my first post on WUS. I have been lurking for a bit and read through most of the crazy 30 part post on sub homages. I really like the look of the sterile parnis but I find it dissatisfying that the watch does not get a 200m water resist rating. Then I came across the 8926 invicta which at first was like meh...but...as I kept going I saw it more and more and then came across this thread. I love what you guys are doing here. I would really like to try my hand at an 8926 sterile milsub mod. I would change the hands, put a sterile dial and smooth out branding on the case. Does anyone know where a sterile dial can be had with some really good lume?


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

Also the bezel on the watch above is sweet! Is that hand hewn or do you aquire it from some vender?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Dagaz dials have pretty good lume = http://dagazwatch.com/

That's a Murphy bezel = https://murphymanufacturing.com/factory_store.html


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

Awesome...I will place the order in a few days after we recover from Christmas... thanks for the reply! I'll post some pictures when it looks like something. Gotta start filling the empty spaces in the new watch case I got for Christmas! Invicta 8926 mod, snzg13, srp777...that is the current wishlist...


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I wanted to try something a bit different on one mod and it required 3 watches to do it. I swapped in a very accurately regulated sterile NH35A from a Cadisen C-1033 into this 8926OB, then put in different hands (second hand is from the Orient Mako.

The Mako's minute and hour hand went on the Cadisen along with the 12 and 6 o'clock makers from a stock 8926 dial.

The Mako got some other hands from the original mod and what I had left over from other projects.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

runSeiko said:


> idvsego said:
> 
> 
> > You are my hero. I don't like sterile dials but you may have just allowed some projects I had been avoiding.
> ...


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Latest quick mod. 
Removed cyclops, new dial and hands. 
Decided that the stock Invicta bracelet was better than those vintage Rolex bracelets that people seem to love, so hell, we'll roll with it.















Seriously eyeing the Murphy coin edge bezel for this one.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

lieu01 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I measured everything and I had the right dimensions so I'll try your second piece of advice. Do you know where I can source a crystal gasket? I bent mine during my last failure.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


This is the stock replacement for an invicta 30mm crystal.

Watch Gaskets Plastic Hytrel "I" Gaskets for 1.50 mm Glass Crystal Refills 
(Internal / External: 30.0 / 30.8) 
84.681.30.0

Search that on esslinger. I've had luck also installing an acrylic while utilizing this gasket and tested good for splash and light submerging water resistance.

Stella Watch Crystal XHEC Extra Hi Dome Watch Crystals
(Size: 27 1/2 = 30.1mm) 
20437










IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Tornadohead said:


> Latest quick mod.
> Removed cyclops, new dial and hands.
> Decided that the stock Invicta bracelet was better than those vintage Rolex bracelets that people seem to love, so hell, we'll roll with it.
> View attachment 13749317
> ...


Digging those hands on the explorer dial. One of my current mods in progress is a explorer homage with sword hands, kind of a milexplorer look


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Rumour has it Rolex have now made a copy of this. You can't trust anyone


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> Rumour has it Rolex have now made a copy of this. You can't trust anyone


Is that insert black and silver or black and gold?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

My first mod








Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ilturi said:


> My first mod


Nice work


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Tornadohead said:


> Latest quick mod.
> Removed cyclops, new dial and hands.
> Decided that the stock Invicta bracelet was better than those vintage Rolex bracelets that people seem to love, so hell, we'll roll with it.


Very nice mod 
That is very similar to a mod I am planning.
I am assuming you are using the Raffles Explorer dial...but what hands are those?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Any tips on where to get good cathedral hands which are decently lumed as well?


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

didymus03 said:


> Any tips on where to get good cathedral hands which are decently lumed as well?


I do believe that Dagaz has quite a nice selection of those.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Accidental double post, please delete.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Just wanted to share my last invicta mod, dial, hands from yobokies on an Invicta 8927.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## el poco (Sep 5, 2018)

Finally got some parts together. 
Not the most original mod but its a start.
I still have the casework to do, removing the logo and crownguards, and fit a bigger crown for that 
Reference 6538 look.

https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/hands/products/hands-osm waiting for the red tipped second hand and some improved Mercedes hour minute hands from these guys.

For the record its a dagaz dial. Stock hands with a wingectomy. 
Bezel insert is from tigerconcepts.
Low dome acrylic. It had a domed mineral which I manged to crack while installing.

Ive had a lot if fun, I can definitely see this being an addictive distraction. Already thinking about a black bay inspired with a murphey bezel and perhaps a panam pepsi GMT.

Thanks for this group, without your knowledge and tips this whole project would have been a disaster.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

That's cool. I just performed my first wingectomy last night too (though ended up not using it).

In preparation for migrating my vintage style FFF dial and hands and my 12hr bezel insert onto an 8926OB with a Murphy's coin edge bezel, I moved around some other things.





































...and this is just a temporary mod waiting for parts but looks nice enough:


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Here's another one from me, not super intensive... just swapped in a 7002 ebay dial and hands on an otherwise stock Invicta 8026.

The dial's feet did not match so I removed them and glued in the dial.

I like the look quite a bit haha









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

horhay86 said:


> Here's another one from me, not super intensive... just swapped in a 7002 ebay dial and hands on an otherwise stock Invicta 8026.
> 
> The dial's feet did not match so I removed them and glued in the dial.
> 
> ...


That's a good look

NH35A


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I will eventually re-mod this, but after changing bracelets and wearing it for a while, this one is really growing on me.


----------



## bms259 (Nov 9, 2015)

Does anyone happen to have a spare end link (or three) you could part with? I managed to lose one of mine.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

horhay86 said:


> Here's another one from me, not super intensive... just swapped in a 7002 ebay dial and hands on an otherwise stock Invicta 8026.
> 
> The dial's feet did not match so I removed them and glued in the dial.
> 
> ...


Love this! I was just talking about Halloween today. Not sure if that's what you were going for, but it makes me happy. (I'm new here, so I have to say that I'm not being sarcastic)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

bms259 said:


> Does anyone happen to have a spare end link (or three) you could part with? I managed to lose one of mine.


Yes. Several

IG: modderclub


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> Love this! I was just talking about Halloween today. Not sure if that's what you were going for, but it makes me happy. (I'm new here, so I have to say that I'm not being sarcastic)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha thanks man!
Well I just wanted an orange dial Seiko in general. Almost bought an orange Samurai. This will scratch the itch for a while 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

Any ideas/recommendations for a jubilee bracelet for the 8926's? Thanks.

And Happy New Year all.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

BillHW said:


> Any ideas/recommendations for a jubilee bracelet for the 8926's? Thanks.
> 
> And Happy New Year all.


If you do a vintage styled mod, the straigh end jubilee look good. I had a strap code on one of mine for a while and was happy with it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: modderclub


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BillHW said:


> Any ideas/recommendations for a jubilee bracelet for the 8926's? Thanks.
> 
> And Happy New Year all.


Been wanting one for awhile as well


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

el poco said:


> Finally got some parts together.
> Not the most original mod but its a start.
> I still have the casework to do, removing the logo and crownguards, and fit a bigger crown for that
> Reference 6538 look.
> ...


This is great! A set of dagaz hands would set it off though. I really like the simplicity of this.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

BillHW said:


> Any ideas/recommendations for a jubilee bracelet for the 8926's? Thanks.
> 
> And Happy New Year all.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-New-S...567104?hash=item2872136b40:g:rK4AAOSwxxVayPwB

I've got one of these in the mail. Looks to have a better clasp than the usual ones you find on eBay. I'll put up some pics when I get it.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

cfender said:


> With much guidance from *rbesass, *I'm pretty much done with my second attempt at a mod.
> 
> Obviously an Omega Planet Ocean inspired piece. I wanted more of a fun, sporty appearance and I like the orange motif.
> 
> ...


This is epic. I think I found my next project.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

FL410 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-New-S...567104?hash=item2872136b40:g:rK4AAOSwxxVayPwB
> 
> I've got one of these in the mail. Looks to have a better clasp than the usual ones you find on eBay. I'll put up some pics when I get it.


Yeah the clasp is pretty dang good for the money this clasp is similar to the Parnis oyster one in fit and tightness but not racheting of course.
The end links are sketchy but I haven't encountered an inexpensive jubilee end links that inspire confidence.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello, 8926 modders:

Subject watch is an 8926, caliber NH35a, which originally came with a scalloped bezel.

I received this cool dial from rbesass. Many thanks to him for procuring them!

The hands were in my parts bin for years. They originally came very inexpensively from Dagaz. At the time, he had them packaged in sets of 3, but they did not have the usual lume material, so he let them go inexpensively. Interestingly, they seem to match this dial in terms of color and lume.

The seconds hand is Seiko SKX007, painted. It is the most brightly lumed thing on the watch.

Single-dome mineral crystal.

I'm using the original insert for now. It received a bit of damage removing it. I'll probably change that later. The bezel is one that I turned in my shop.

I drilled the lugs. During the removal of engravings, I also chamfered the lugs, and 'dropped' the crown guard a bit.

Bead blast finish.

Enjoy the day!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Dave M said:


> Hello, 8926 modders:
> 
> Subject watch is an 8926, caliber NH35a, which originally came with a scalloped bezel.
> 
> ...


That looks great. I especially like the bezel and the case work. How did you do the chamfer?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

didymus03 said:


> That looks great. I especially like the bezel and the case work. How did you do the chamfer?


I should do a movie some time.

I use a belt sander with very fine abrasive.

It's a fixture that holds the watch at 90 degrees to a work rest.

Then the work rest is set at about 5 degrees to take off the engraving.

Then the work rest is set to 45 degrees to put in the chamfer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Dave M said:


> Hello, 8926 modders:
> 
> Subject watch is an 8926, caliber NH35a, which originally came with a scalloped bezel.
> 
> ...


Dave this looks amazing! Fantastic work


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Dave M said:


> I should do a movie some time.
> 
> I use a belt sander with very fine abrasive.
> 
> ...


That sounds interesting. I would welcome a video if you ever happen to make one.


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello,

First post and first Mod!

I didn't want to wait for a dial to ship in the mail so I decided to try my hand at making my own using the stock dial stripped and polished with transparent inkjet decal paper.

The hardest part might have been getting the decals to print properly. I am mostly happy with the way it turned out, considering this was my first attempt at something like this.

I originally wanted to seal the ink to the decal with a clear gloss lacquer, but that turned out to be surprisingly difficult. It seems like no matter how hard I try I cannot avoid specs of dust or little nibs forming on the surface. These are especially visible with gloss finishes. I switched to clear matte lacquer which seems to hide the imperfections better with wet sanding.

Anyway, here it is, the M1.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Astrodrew22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post and first Mod!
> 
> ...


Good job!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: modderclub


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Astrodrew22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post and first Mod!


Nice work...looks great


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Astrodrew22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post and first Mod!
> 
> ...


Looks great! But, did you mean to spell automatic "automtic"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

My first one. It's a 9403 since I wanted to try a Coke bezel and it was on sale for $53. Low risk. I put in a DLW Navigator dial and Ranger hands. Still need to remove the Cyclops since there is no date window. Took down the shine on the sides.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

rbesass said:


> Astrodrew22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Haha, I guess I missed that one! Thanks for the catch! ... Oh well, it just gives me a good reason to do it again and make it even better this time! I was thinking about trying an enamel clear coat rather than lacquer. Maybe i will be able to get a cleaner shine that way.


----------



## dogman (Nov 25, 2011)

I called it my SUBPAIN (When a submariner mates with a blancpain.)


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Astrodrew22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post and first Mod!
> 
> ...


Very cool. Did you apply some lume as well? I am planning on doing the same, but with glow in the dark/luminescent film and would appreciate any tips for the printing of you learned something during this process.


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

Dave M said:


> I should do a movie some time.
> 
> I use a belt sander with very fine abrasive.
> 
> ...


I think a bunch of us would be interested to see a youtube video of your work. Did you cut the vertical knurling on the edge of the bezel yourself? If so, I'd love to see that as well.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

cdustercc said:


> I think a bunch of us would be interested to see a youtube video of your work. Did you cut the vertical knurling on the edge of the bezel yourself? If so, I'd love to see that as well.


Yes, I made the bezel, which I had to do in manufacturing quantities. Since I don't wish to cross the line of "commercial posting", I'll just say that if you google "8926 bezel" you will find some information.

Technically, the knurling is not cut.

It is formed. Metal has to move from one place to another. In the case of knurling, the metal moves from the valleys into the peaks.

The workpiece is pinched between two knurl wheels, as it rotates in the lathe.

There are quite literally thousands of pounds of force required to do this. That force is taken up by the structure of the knurl holder. All that is pretty well known to any machinist; it's quite a common process.

All that being said, I will not be showing any process videos on the internet, because I don't wish to assist the people who copy my stuff.

As to case modding vids, I'll see what I can do. I'm not a great moviemaker.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

Strictly speaking this is not an 8926 but it really is one just in a different color.


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> Astrodrew22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


I did apply some lume, which proved to be pretty difficult as well. I am still waiting for some better quality lume to come in the mail. This was just done with some hobby lobby glow in the dark paint. The consistency wasn't great and I think that is a big part of why it was so hard to get right.

As for printing, I ruined a few packages of what was labeled as "laserjet decal paper," the quality was never great and the ink never really went on right for whatever reason. I finally went out and got myself a cheap inkjet and turned all the settings up as high as they would go and the dials turned out so much better. The colors are more vibrant and the black isn't as washed out.

I came across a tutorial somewhere that mentioned just printing one or two dials on your decal paper at a time. Wait for it to dry and feed it back in, repeating the process until you have a full sheet. This seems to help cut down on little lines or imperfections in the ink. Something about how the printer prints large images versus small quick ones. Not sure if it's just in my head, but it seems to work.

The only other tip I can think of would be to print several dials because it's likely that only one or two will turn out perfect enough. I put two decals on top of each other to give the text some depth.


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

http://www.stefanv.com/watches/making-custom-watch-dials-1.html


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

flamingrabbit said:


> Strictly speaking this is not an 8926 but it really is one just in a different color.
> 
> View attachment 13778775
> 
> ...


Really love how this turned out. Was the case already bronzed?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

flamingrabbit said:


> Strictly speaking this is not an 8926 but it really is one just in a different color.
> 
> View attachment 13778779


Very nice and a rarley seen color!

What size did you your for the acrylic glass? 30.0 oder larger?


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Really love how this turned out. Was the case already bronzed?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes...it's the gold color version of the 8926OB. It's model # 8929OB. Only problem is you can't remove the Invicta branding on the side since that would also remove the gold color plating.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

wurscht said:


> Very nice and a rarley seen color!
> 
> What size did you your for the acrylic glass? 30.0 oder larger?


The acrylic is from Esslinger SKU 20415, Stella watch crystal WRA ever-tight. It is a 30.0 MM and I retained the original crystal gasket. I pressed it in after leaving it in the freezer for 20 minutes. Have no idea about WR since I haven't tested but I would guess it is not great.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Astrodrew22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First post and first Mod!
> 
> ...


This is awesome! More details please.


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

hi all!

what are the internal and external diameters of the bezel inserts for the 40mm invicta pro diver?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Guys do you know if the 8927ob two tone has pins or screws in the bracelet? Because thinking that there are pins, I can't size it.

Pic from the internet.

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

All the ones I’ve had are pins. Are you pushing the right way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> All the ones I've had are pins. Are you pushing the right way?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I'm pushing following the arrows, as I did with the 8296ob and as most of my seiko and citizen watches. Probably I need to use more energy and a 5 kgs hammer 

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Yes, I'm pushing following the arrows, as I did with the 8296ob and as most of my seiko and citizen watches. Probably I need to use more energy and a 5 kgs hammer
> 
> Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


Get one of the push pin tools. If you get a cheap one be sure you are lined up well. Makes it all a lot easier.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yeah a screw in pin remover makes the job soo much easier!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

The simplest of mods: bezel swap with one from eBay. So simple that all I needed was an X-acto knife. What a difference the new look makes though!


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Finished up a BBB mod with Dagaz dial and hands, CrystalTimes dome sapphire crystal, (r)affles insert, and Borealis canvas strap. I also went full grind on the case and completely debranded and brushed it.

I may go back and remove the crown guards eventually, but I wasn't comfortable with that quite yet.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ConSeanery said:


> Finished up a BBB mod with Dagaz dial and hands, CrystalTimes dome sapphire crystal, (r)affles insert, and Borealis canvas strap. I also went full grind on the case and completely debranded and brushed it.
> 
> I may go back and remove the crown guards eventually, but I wasn't comfortable with that quite yet.


Nice work 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice job...looks sharp! What size crystal is that? Looks like it rises just a little above the bezel.



ConSeanery said:


> Finished up a BBB mod with Dagaz dial and hands, CrystalTimes dome sapphire crystal, (r)affles insert, and Borealis canvas strap. I also went full grind on the case and completely debranded and brushed it.
> 
> I may go back and remove the crown guards eventually, but I wasn't comfortable with that quite yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

NamNorimai said:


> Nice job...looks sharp! What size crystal is that? Looks like it rises just a little above the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The crystal is the 30mm double dome CrystalTimes recommends for the Invicta 8926OB, and it also fits the Seiko SKX031. You'll know it the right page because it mentions the 8926OB specifically. I think it was model CT056.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I modded a 9403 (NH35A) with a new dial and hands. Now, the date wheel won't work either with the quickset or by setting the time through several days. Any idea what I did to mess that up?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

I found this tutorial helpful...

In my case it was the day correction wheel. I was able to replace it from a parts movement I had laying around. They are also available on the Bay or parts houses cheap.

Nicholas Hacko Watchmaker DIY Seiko 7S26 Sydney


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dbl post


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

ConSeanery said:


> Thanks! The crystal is the 30mm double dome CrystalTimes recommends for the Invicta 8926OB, and it also fits the Seiko SKX031. You'll know it the right page because it mentions the 8926OB specifically. I think it was model CT056.


Awesome...thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Weetabix said:


> I modded a 9403 (NH35A) with a new dial and hands. Now, the date wheel won't work either with the quickset or by setting the time through several days. Any idea what I did to mess that up?


I'm an idiot. I forgot there was no date window on that dial under the Cyclops I had yet to remove. I was trying to get the 3 to change. In my defense, all the rest of my watches have date windows. 

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Weetabix said:


> I'm an idiot. I forgot there was no date window on that dial under the Cyclops I had yet to remove. I was trying to get the 3 to change. In my defense, all the rest of my watches have date windows.


That is hilarious, Weetabix! Thanks for sharing. At least the fix is easy. 

Do we need to modify the old saying to say, "a broken date wheel is right once a month"?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> I'm an idiot. I forgot there was no date window on that dial under the Cyclops I had yet to remove. I was trying to get the 3 to change. In my defense, all the rest of my watches have date windows.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


That's one of the funniest things I've read in a while.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Has anyone here modded a Loreo “sub”? It’d be nice to not spend the time grinding Invicta off the side; I also read the Loreo bracelet comes with solid end links.


IG: modderclub


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Has anyone here modded a Loreo "sub"? It'd be nice to not spend the time grinding Invicta off the side; I also read the Loreo bracelet comes with solid end links.
> 
> IG: modderclub


No experience personally, but if it has the Seagull ST16 movement as I read somewhere, then you could use the same size hands as those for the Miyota 82xx series. If you go for it, let us know the pros and cons vs. the Invicta.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> No experience personally, but if it has the Seagull ST16 movement as I read somewhere, then you could use the same size hands as those for the Miyota 82xx series. If you go for it, let us know the pros and cons vs. the Invicta.


I'm thinking of trying the Loreo or getting a Vostok to play with.

IG: modderclub


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> Has anyone here modded a Loreo "sub"? It'd be nice to not spend the time grinding Invicta off the side; I also read the Loreo bracelet comes with solid end links.
> 
> IG: modderclub


Do it. Where can I find them? If they are cheap enough I wouldn't mind dissecting one and measuring everything like inserts and crystals. That's what it comes down to... What fits?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dasdarun (Jul 12, 2018)

I swapped the dial from a Seiko SNK809.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Got my Invicta back from the inimitable @rbesass who bailed me out yet again. I started removing the logo on the side, couldn't get it right, and he made it pretty again! Then he set the dial and hands for me. If you want to commission some work on a custom, Randy is the dude.

Thanks Randy, she's beautiful!

Invicta 8926:
-logo removed from side and crown
-brushed case and bracelet
-removed cyclops
-Yobokies dial and hands
-"Dave M" Murphy bezel
-eBay insert


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dave M said:


> Yes, I made the bezel, which I had to do in manufacturing quantities. Since I don't wish to cross the line of "commercial posting", I'll just say that if you google "8926 bezel" you will find some information.
> 
> Technically, the knurling is not cut.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave,

Any chance you would be interested in making a coin-edge bezel for the Invicta that could accommodate a Rolex-style ceramic insert? There are plenty available on eBay, but they're all just slightly larger than the 16800 insert so they don't fit your current model.


----------



## Saezels (Dec 25, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Has anyone here modded a Loreo "sub"? It'd be nice to not spend the time grinding Invicta off the side; I also read the Loreo bracelet comes with solid end links.
> 
> IG: modderclub


The Loreo is on sale at the moment.

Just ordered the Loreo on Ali, will measure everything when the watch arrives.

Gesendet von meinem Mi A1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## superh3ro (Mar 8, 2017)

ill just leave this here...


----------



## superh3ro (Mar 8, 2017)

ill just leave this here...


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Any chance you would be interested in making a coin-edge bezel for the Invicta that could accommodate a Rolex-style ceramic insert? There are plenty available on eBay, but they're all just slightly larger than the 16800 insert so they don't fit your current model.


Firstly, Who says that I haven't?

Secondly, I have no idea why they call them "Rolex style". These plentiful 38mm inserts will not fit any Rolex that I know of. If you attempt to put a 38mm ceramic insert into the 37.65mm bezel counterbore of a 16800 or 16610, that insert will break.

Lastly, have you emailed me and asked? All sales of this family of bezels need to happen on a one-on-one basis, because that's just how complicated Invicta has made the various versions of the case. There are multiple versions of the bezels to accommodate the different cases.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Apropos ceramic bezel insert! Yes, a professional made bezel, which fits the 38mm insert would be great. I know that each Invicta needs a individual bezel.

This time I wanted to experiment and gain experience for my next mods. I used a beaten up case, removed the logo and coloured it black.

Then I removed the indices from the OEM dial and replaced them with stamped out white plastic dots. Everything was then sprayed with drops of flat paint.

I also wanted to try out a broken 5 EUR 38mm ceramic insert. This was too wide for the Invicta bezel, so I sanded it down with a diamond drill. It worked but, there are now small cracks on the outside of the insert. It still sits too high in the bezel, but fits the crystal nice.

- Esslinger Merc hands (minute hand wasn't a strait fit)
- SKX Second hand
- 30mm single dome mineral glass from ebay
- Esslinger 7mm crown
- ebay ceramic insert


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Do it. Where can I find them? If they are cheap enough I wouldn't mind dissecting one and measuring everything like inserts and crystals. That's what it comes down to... What fits?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


They're like $72 bucks on Ali. Sapphire crystal, screw down crown. Seagull Movement. And no giant "Invicta" to scrape off the side.


----------



## King Fabulous (Jan 11, 2019)

So many great watches on these posts! I got a little excited and actually posted this on the wrong forum the first time... 

Took off the engraving and gave the case a brushed finish. 

I actually bent the bezel taking it off and decided I could staighten it up with some heat. Which worked but also gave it a brass like finish. Combined with the yobokies Spectre dial I think it goes together quite well. Finally last night I took it all apart and polished the inside which gives a really nice reflection of the dial.

I really enjoyed this project but it's hard to leave it alone as I think it can always be a bit better. But that's all part of the learning experience and I already have parts on the way for the next project!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

King Fabulous said:


> So many great watches on these posts! I got a little excited and actually posted this on the wrong forum the first time...
> 
> Took off the engraving and gave the case a brushed finish.
> 
> ...


Love that dial

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Bezel insert first to arrive. 









IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

King Fabulous said:


> So many great watches on these posts! I got a little excited and actually posted this on the wrong forum the first time...
> 
> Took off the engraving and gave the case a brushed finish.
> 
> ...


This is great! I'm planning to do almost this exact mod. Is the bezel insert from Tiger Concepts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ConSeanery said:


> Finished up a BBB mod with Dagaz dial and hands, CrystalTimes dome sapphire crystal, (r)affles insert, and Borealis canvas strap. I also went full grind on the case and completely debranded and brushed it.
> 
> I may go back and remove the crown guards eventually, but I wasn't comfortable with that quite yet.


Nice work. If you can debrand, you can shave the guards.

Did he redesign that dial? The minute track looks closer to the rehaut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I got a super deal on a used 8928 with the scalloped bezel. Hate the gold, but I don't plan on using the bracelet. Is it possible to get the 'gold' off the bezel so I can do my 'seamaster homage'? If not, it'll be time for my first Murphy Bezel I guess.


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

Good to see this thread getting some life. I finally finished this one up. I'll try to post some better pictures in the next few days.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

dasdarun said:


> I swapped the dial from a Seiko SNK809.


That is a great looking dial. I think there could be a better choice of hands for this case though. The ones from the SNK are a bit dainty IMO.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Nice work. If you can debrand, you can shave the guards.
> 
> Did he redesign that dial? The minute track looks closer to the rehaut.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems all the BB variation dials are getting redesigns, as well as a few others. I've noticed most of the new dials also just say super luminova for the lume or C3, not the old C1 mix blurb. Good changes in my opinion!


----------



## King Fabulous (Jan 11, 2019)

Yes it was from Tiger Concepts and was a perfect fit.


----------



## King Fabulous (Jan 11, 2019)

NamNorimai said:


> This is great! I'm planning to do almost this exact mod. Is the bezel insert from Tiger Concepts?
> 
> Yes it was from Tiger Concepts Was a perfect fit and arrived in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> I got a super deal on a used 8928 with the scalloped bezel. Hate the gold, but I don't plan on using the bracelet. Is it possible to get the 'gold' off the bezel so I can do my 'seamaster homage'? If not, it'll be time for my first Murphy Bezel I guess.


You could try muriac acid mixed three to one with citric acid

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

dogman said:


> I called it my SUBPAIN (When a submariner mates with a blancpain.)
> 
> View attachment 13777535
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. How did you drill the lugs?


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

Posted this in BSTH XXX but I'll post here as well... the watch on the right is my third attempt at modding, my first Invicta. Debranded the case, changed the crown guards a touch, Murphy bezel, Tiger insert. Looks ok and I learned a lot, although this strap doesn't cut it...


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

My first pointy crown guards. I think I'll pair this case with a smooth Murphy's bezel when I've finished sanding out the scratches and get a brushed finish. Not sure about dial and hands yet.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

Could someone please tell me whether this solid case back from alpha watches EU will fit ok, 
if not where I could purchase one from for the UK.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

purdyspatch said:


> Could someone please tell me whether this solid case back from alpha watches EU will fit ok,
> if not where I could purchase one from for the UK.


If it is the same one as the case they sell, than yes it will fit perfect









IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for your quick response, I will order one tonight.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

This is something I came up with using spare parts left over from a Corguet black bay homage I built. I always order 2 sets of dials/hands if they are this cheap just in case something goes wrong with my project. I had to dremel the dial to fit in the case. I wanted to "patina" the dial and hands. The crinkle was a mistake but I liked the way it looked. I lumed the markers and put some wear on the dial then went to clear over it and it ended up crinkling like that. I almost just threw away the dial but after it dried I liked the way it looked. The date window did not line up good so I had to cut it a bit and would like to find a frame to put there eventually. Hour hand fit perfectly fine but minute hand was a little loose so I used super glue with a needle to tack it in place. Seconds hand did not fit at all so I cut the Invicta one and super glued it under the Corguet one. Been wearing it for a few days and really enjoy it so far and the lume is super bright and last a long time. I will probably get a red insert for it someday if I keep it this way.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

FreddyNorton said:


> This is something I came up with using spare parts left over from a Corguet black bay homage I built. I always order 2 sets of dials/hands if they are this cheap just in case something goes wrong with my project. I had to dremel the dial to fit in the case. I wanted to "patina" the dial and hands. The crinkle was a mistake but I liked the way it looked. I lumed the markers and put some wear on the dial then went to clear over it and it ended up crinkling like that. I almost just threw away the dial but after it dried I liked the way it looked. The date window did not line up good so I had to cut it a bit and would like to find a frame to put there eventually. Hour hand fit perfectly fine but minute hand was a little loose so I used super glue with a needle to tack it in place. Seconds hand did not fit at all so I cut the Invicta one and super glued it under the Corguet one. Been wearing it for a few days and really enjoy it so far and the lume is super bright and last a long time. I will probably get a red insert for it someday if I keep it this way.
> 
> View attachment 13825987
> 
> ...


I love that dial texture! How exactly did you do that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Mod evolution. Debranded the case, swapped to a Murphy bezel with a new sub insert, and popped in a plexi dome crystal.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Just the bezel for now since my other one was a mess. Trying to decide what direction to go. Maybe vintage Tudor


----------



## teo_cr (Sep 6, 2017)

swank said:


> View attachment 13785975


thank you!


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I love that dial texture! How exactly did you do that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not sure how it happened. I took some very fine sand paper and "patina" the dial then washed it with rubbing alcohol then I sprayed it with acrylic clear matte sealer and it came out like that. I did not want it to happen but ended up liking it anyway! I guess something was contaminated on the dial and it made the sealer react?


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> Any tips on where to get good cathedral hands which are decently lumed as well?


Ofrei.com is where I got mine.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Very nice mod
> That is very similar to a mod I am planning.
> I am assuming you are using the Raffles Explorer dial...but what hands are those?


Sorry for the long delay... those hands are Raffles as well, his sword hands.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> I got a super deal on a used 8928 with the scalloped bezel. Hate the gold, but I don't plan on using the bracelet. Is it possible to get the 'gold' off the bezel so I can do my 'seamaster homage'? If not, it'll be time for my first Murphy Bezel I guess.


Yep. Sands off pretty easily. Did mine by hand.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

SO, what about using a base model Invicta 24968, 24969 or 24970? Here, you have a black-coated case with a black bracelet. No "Invicta" branding on the case side. No crown guards. Looks to be an Explorer/Milguass-style bezel. 

Doesn't hurt that I won on on eBay for under $55 USD. Or, is there any value attached to these because of the Disney connection?


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

Debranded case, Dagaz dial, Tiger-Concepts bezel insert, Raffles hand set. Posted this in the BSHT thread also.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

BillHW said:


> Debranded case, Dagaz dial, Tiger-Concepts bezel insert, Raffles hand set. Posted this in the BSHT thread also.
> 
> View attachment 13831571


Looks good. I really like the red hilights on the dial, second hand, and triangle. They really tie the room together.

Here's one that's work in process. My wife picked out the dial and hands. Looking for ideas on the bezel insert. Your stainless one looks good.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

***** said:


> Looks good. I really like the red hilights on the dial, second hand, and triangle. They really tie the room together.
> 
> Here's one that's work in process. My wife picked out the dial and hands. Looking for ideas on the bezel insert. Your stainless one looks good.


I would go stainless. No blue will match the hands and red might look a little disjointed.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Maybe more SEIKO than Invicta


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

idvsego said:


> I would go stainless. No blue will match the hands and red might look a little disjointed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That's what I was thinking too and I might try to fill in my own paint to roughly match the hands. Alternately, maybe a white insert could look OK? Keep in mind it's for Sheebs.


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Tornadohead said:


> SO, what about using a base model Invicta 24968, 24969 or 24970? Here, you have a black-coated case with a black bracelet. No "Invicta" branding on the case side. No crown guards. Looks to be an Explorer/Milguass-style bezel.
> 
> Doesn't hurt that I won on on eBay for under $55 USD. Or, is there any value attached to these because of the Disney connection?


Nice, would be a good base for a black Explorer. I doubt there is any value in it though.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Tornadohead said:


> SO, what about using a base model Invicta 24968, 24969 or 24970? Here, you have a black-coated case with a black bracelet. No "Invicta" branding on the case side. No crown guards. Looks to be an Explorer/Milguass-style bezel.
> 
> Doesn't hurt that I won on on eBay for under $55 USD. Or, is there any value attached to these because of the Disney connection?


The issue with those is that dial on is larger than your standard Seiko dial, so none of the Dagaz/Yobokies dials will work, and the hands available from the usual places will look short.

Wearing the Snowflake again today:


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

RotorRonin said:


> The issue with those is that dial on is larger than your standard Seiko dial, so none of the Dagaz/Yobokies dials will work, and the hands available from the usual places will look short.
> 
> Wearing the Snowflake again today:


Great points. You may be able to find a dial that fits somewhere and O Frei may have some longer hands. Selection will be limited, though. ETA hands might work, except for the second hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

***** said:


> Looks good. I really like the red hilights on the dial, second hand, and triangle. They really tie the room together.
> 
> Here's one that's work in process. My wife picked out the dial and hands. Looking for ideas on the bezel insert. Your stainless one looks good.


Thanks. I almost went with the blue hands but got lost trying to match a bezel... Great minds, eh? If you found a close match o the blue, a blue triangle would be cool and pretty unique.


----------



## Tommyren (Jan 26, 2019)

First attempt. New dial, cut of logo from second hand and died the lume. Ghosted bezel and sanded the case.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

BillHW said:


> Thanks. I almost went with the blue hands but got lost trying to match a bezel... Great minds, eh? If you found a close match o the blue, a blue triangle would be cool and pretty unique.


I held up a few different blue inserts and they were all much too dark. I was thinking about bleaching one but the rest of the features are so crisp and clean that I don't think it would be a very good match.

I'll get a steel insert eventually


----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

ConSeanery said:


> Finished up a BBB mod with Dagaz dial and hands, CrystalTimes dome sapphire crystal, (r)affles insert, and Borealis canvas strap. I also went full grind on the case and completely debranded and brushed it.
> 
> I may go back and remove the crown guards eventually, but I wasn't comfortable with that quite yet.


Love the watch and the crystal looks amazing. Was this the CT056 sapphire double dome crystal as Im thinking of getting this. Also which AR coating did you go for and did you use the original gasket?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Tommyren said:


> First attempt. New dial, cut of logo from second hand and died the lume. Ghosted bezel and sanded the case.


How did you dye it?

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Second attempt at my own dial.

I call it the "Messier Dial." Named after Charles Messier, a famous old astronomer, because it sparkles like the stars in the night sky.

It's kind if hard to tell from the pictures, but I am really happy with the metallic detail on the dial, especially while rotating it back and forth in the sunlight. It definitely shines, while at the same time tending to be pretty subtle at most angles.

Thinking about doing other colors soon, maybe a deep metalic blue or something.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Astrodrew22 said:


> Second attempt at my own dial.
> 
> I call it the "Messier Dial." ....


This looks cool! How did you made it? And how did you print the fine details? I know that this is not easy to do.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

wurscht said:


> This looks cool! How did you made it? And how did you print the fine details? I know that this is not easy to do.


Well done! I'm also curious as to how you did it and what materials & printer you used, if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> Well done! I'm also curious as to how you did it and what materials & printer you used, if you don't mind sharing.


 Going to bet water slide decals

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

From this:















To This:


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

wurscht said:


> Astrodrew22 said:
> 
> 
> > Second attempt at my own dial.
> ...


Nothing to fancy, just waterslide decals, I used white ones this time.

Cheap inkjet printer and metalic pearlcote enamel spray.

The hardest part is keeping dust and little hairs and what not from getting into the enamel before it dries.

I have no idea how long something like this will actually last, but it is a fun and easy way to make all sorts of interesting and unique dials.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> To This:
> View attachment 13841301




Nice, very well done! Would you share what hands and dial those are, please?


----------



## dogman (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is my latest invicta mod, not a 8926 but the bronze Invicta 25646 with the nh35a available new for just $100us from most sites!









or without the bezel insert


----------



## Tommyren (Jan 26, 2019)

Elfer996 said:


> How did you dye it?
> 
> IG: pete.valhallalegend


I actually painted them with a medium brown sharpie-pen


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

dogman said:


> Here is my latest invicta mod, not a 8926 but the bronze Invicta 25646 with the nh35a available new for just $100us from most sites!
> 
> View attachment 13842221
> 
> ...


That is awesome. What size dial?

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## dogman (Nov 25, 2011)

Elfer996 said:


> That is awesome. What size dial?
> 
> IG: pete.valhallalegend


 Thanks, the dial is 33.5mm.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

swank said:


> Nice, very well done! Would you share what hands and dial those are, please?


Thanks!

Hour and Minute hands: Otto Frei
Second hand: DLW
Dial: Yobokies


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

joefri187 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hour and Minute hands: Otto Frei
> Second hand: DLW
> Dial: Yobokies


My frei hands were always hit and miss. Did you have to compress either one?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

idvsego said:


> My frei hands were always hit and miss. Did you have to compress either one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I ruined at least three of those same ofrei hands before I gave up.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

dogman said:


> Here is my latest invicta mod, not a 8926 but the bronze Invicta 25646 with the nh35a available new for just $100us from most sites!


Excellent work. I have one on my desk waiting forever to be completed. I am planning to salvage original hands though.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

idvsego said:


> My frei hands were always hit and miss. Did you have to compress either one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Not this time. But I too have had to compress their 90/150 hands a couple of times. Other than that, their quality and Lume are good. Besides, for $6 a set, I'm not going to complain too much.


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

FreddyNorton said:


> tennesseean_87 said:
> 
> 
> > I love that dial texture! How exactly did you do that?
> ...


If you apply more coats of the acrylic and lightly sand with a really high grit paper or steal wool between coats eventually you will get a nice smooth finish if that's what you want. The first few coats will usually always turn out with some sort of texture like that. At least that's been my experience so far. It will become more and more smooth with each coat, be sure to let dry a few hours before sanding and reapplying.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

I just put the same dial in a SNK case. Your mod looks pretty sharp!


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> The issue with those is that dial on is larger than your standard Seiko dial, so none of the Dagaz/Yobokies dials will work, and the hands available from the usual places will look short.


You are correct. Once I received this, I found the dial to be bigger than normal. So time to figure out what to do with this. It really isn't too bad. I may just remove the Mickey head at 12 and replace it with an indice from one of the other dials.

Ofrei does indeed have some longer hands, but these aren't bad. No flying logo to clip off the seconds hands.

I was hoping the case would be a little smaller and thinner, as I have smaller wrists. On the backburner for now.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Which bezel insert?

The dark blue dial is from a SKX009.


Thanks

Tom


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

the only reason that doesn't work for me is the lack of a minute track.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

volthause said:


> the only reason that doesn't work for me is the lack of a minute track.


That's a pet peeve of mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

volthause said:


> the only reason that doesn't work for me is the lack of a minute track.


Worked for Rolex.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Finished my build a week ago, pretty similar to what Tjcdas just posted. Mine started as a 9110 model, which Amazon had listed a few available as "Used- Good". AT under $45 US, I decided to take a chance. Turns out it must have been a return, I didn't see any scratches on the case at all. However, there was no yellow box. It was in a ziplock, tossed in a much bigger box with no packing materials. And the crown was pulled out, evidently. Which means that when I go the watch, the crown was broken off. I called Amazon and hoped to get a discount as I was going to mod it. No, Amazon wasn't having that. Instead, they offed an exchange where I got a brand new 9110 for a little less than originally planned for the Used model. Well, OK. New model came in large yellow box and all the usual Invicta stuff.

Mod includes
- NH36 with English/Chinese day
- OEM SKX dial
- (r)affles hands
- Cyclops removed (cyclopectomy?)

Will likely de-brand the case at a later date. I was going to swap inserts (as Tjcdas is working on) but I actually like the stock insert on the scallop bezel. At the moment, keeping time at +6.2 sec/day, pretty happy with that.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

*Cyclops removed (cyclopectomy?)*

I was surprised how much heat it took to soften up the adhesive.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

marcellolipi said:


> Maybe more SEIKO than Invicta
> 
> View attachment 13832247
> 
> ...


I love this! I would pay money for this!

Sent using a TRS-80 with a Hayes 300 baud modem over POTS.


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> Worked for Rolex.


If it makes you feel any better, I would also not wear that Rolex. Although to be fair, you've plucked the one reference number that doesn't have a minute track and held it up as your argument that Rolex don't need minute tracks.

With all that said, I love the look of the SKX dial in the watch, but again, lack of a minute track would not work for me *personally*


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Why rip my project, I was just asking about color opinions.<|


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> Which bezel insert?
> 
> The dark blue dial is from a SKX009.
> 
> ...


This is totally subjective of course, and they all look fine, but I'd go with the pepsi insert and a matching nato.

An example attached (Mako with Seiko m/h hands and Esslinger seconds hand) :


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> Why rip my project, I was just asking about color opinions.<|


I apologize. I thought we all shared mods in the interest of constructive feedback.

I'd go with the red bezel insert. I like the way the red ties in with the red/orange text on the dial.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I've been working on this one for quite some time.
Finally, the 12hr bezel nouveau vintage fathoms diver is all assembled.
Bezel - Murphy Manufacturing
Insert - Tiger Concepts
Crown - Esslinger
Dial & Hands - Yobokies
Crystal - Stella WRA acrylic from Esslinger 
Movement - Seiko NH35A
Most significant changes to Invicta 8926OB case (or was this a 9094?) - debranded, crown guards removed, rounded lugs, side profile slightly adjust at lugs, and finishing.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here are a few more pics. I'm really pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> Here are a few more pics. I'm really pleased with how it turned out.
> View attachment 13855105
> View attachment 13855113
> View attachment 13855117
> ...


Stunning

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes! Very good job! What size of the Stella glass did you use?


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

This is my try with a Stella acrylic glass. I used the 30.00 mm with the original gasket but I think also the 30.8 mm would sit better. However it is showerproof. 

Dagaz dial, raffles hands, Tiger insert and Stella acryl glass. And yessss, the glass is allready scrached. I miss the hardlex. ;-)


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Stunning
> 
> IG: pete.valhallalegend


Thanks! You did suggest a while back that it might look good with no crown guards and that crown, and you were right!



wurscht said:


> Yes! Very good job! What size of the Stella glass did you use?


I used a 30.1mm with the stock gasket... actually I had ordered 3, and tried them all rotating between a few minutes of trying and the rest of the time in the freezer. I was about to give up when all of a sudden this one snapped into place after about the 5th try. If I were to do it again, I'd try the 30mm, since after measuring with some vernier calipers at least one of mine showed 30.2mm.

Oh, and I may have ruined one stock gasket in the process. I'll find out when I try to assemble my next project.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

And speaking of my next project, I'm just about done with the case and with this bezel I'll have 4 watches with 4 different bezels and 4 different crown guard styles. Funny that a year ago I didn't even own an automatic watch and I had no idea that watch modding was even a thing.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> Here are a few more pics. I'm really pleased with how it turned out.
> View attachment 13855105


Fantastic work - Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Chilllwave (Dec 20, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> I've been working on this one for quite some time.
> Finally, the 12hr bezel nouveau vintage fathoms diver is all assembled.
> Bezel - Murphy Manufacturing
> Insert - Tiger Concepts
> ...


Do you have a link for this crown?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> Here are a few more pics. I'm really pleased with how it turned out.
> View attachment 13855105
> View attachment 13855113
> View attachment 13855117
> ...


This is great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Chilllwave said:


> Do you have a link for this crown?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, you can use pretty much any tap 10 crown as far as I know, but this is the one I used (#83.570): https://www.esslinger.com/watch-parts-screw-down-threaded-watch-crown/


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> And speaking of my next project, I'm just about done with the case and with this bezel I'll have 4 watches with 4 different bezels and 4 different crown guard styles. Funny that a year ago I didn't even own an automatic watch and I had no idea that watch modding was even a thing.
> View attachment 13855707


It's addicting

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Finished the case and decided to try it out for a while with a temporary dial and hands. I'm really liking those pointy crown guards!
Bezel is from Murphy manufacturing.
Hands are from an Orient Mako.
The rest, not including the strap, is from an Invicta 8926OB.


----------



## WatchUFreak (Dec 30, 2018)

Quick pic of my work-in-progress OSM mod.

Dagaz dial and DLW hands.

Cyclops removal coming soon...


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

I posted an 8926OB mod in the sales forum if anyone is interested feel free to shoot me a PM!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-invicta-8926ob-mod-4885189.html


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

WatchUFreak said:


> Quick pic of my work-in-progress OSM mod.
> 
> Dagaz dial and DLW hands.
> 
> ...


Good job, I like it. I've been thinking of trying out that dial. How do you like it (how does the texture look in different lighting, and how is the lume)?


----------



## WatchUFreak (Dec 30, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> Good job, I like it. I've been thinking of trying out that dial. How do you like it (how does the texture look in different lighting, and how is the lume)?


Thanks, the dial is a real 'grower'. Under bright light you get a sort of vertical stripe effect from the reflections and under softer light you can pick out the individual waves, like in the picture above.

Of all my watches, it's the one that I can't stop looking at. I think it's something that you are either going to love or hate though.

The lume is great, I'll try and remember to get a lume shot for you this evening.


----------



## WatchUFreak (Dec 30, 2018)

Here's a lume shot as promised.


----------



## WatchUFreak (Dec 30, 2018)

Here's a pic which shows the vertical striping effect under certain light. It really adds an extra dimension to the watch, something a bit different. Also the cyclops has now been removed.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

WatchUFreak said:


> Here's a pic which shows the vertical striping effect under certain light. It really adds an extra dimension to the watch, something a bit different. Also the cyclops has now been removed.
> 
> edit: wanted to add that it looks nicer without the cyclops.
> 
> View attachment 13867185


Great, thanks for going the extra distance with the pics. That helps a lot!


----------



## aluo (Jul 5, 2017)

Modded my 8926 once again.. this time with a coin edge bezel from Dave Murphy and a ceramic Submariner bezel from eBay. Really happy with how it looks now.


----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

aluo said:


> Modded my 8926 once again.. this time with a coin edge bezel from Dave Murphy and a ceramic Submariner bezel from eBay. Really happy with how it looks now.


Looks good.
I'm planning on buying that bezel. Was the ceramic insert a direct fit?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

aluo said:


> Modded my 8926 once again.. this time with a coin edge bezel from Dave Murphy and a ceramic Submariner bezel from eBay. Really happy with how it looks now.





purdyspatch said:


> Looks good.
> I'm planning on buying that bezel. Was the ceramic insert a direct fit?


Ditto! What bezel is that and did you require any modification?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Bit of dial swapping. Both are stock dials, one with stock hands and a wingectomy, other with all hands from an Orient Mako.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a scalloped bezel with a Miyota movement. How do I take off the bezel? I don't see a wire like on the 8926OB









IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> I have a scalloped bezel with a Miyota movement. How do I take off the bezel? I don't see a wire like on the 8926OB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in there. Those are a pain to take apart, but it can be done with some patience. I have used the "razor blade" method. There are descriptions with pictures somewhere on this thread. Basically, you use a shaving razor blade (because they are really thin and flexible), tape one side so you don't cut yourself (even though you probably will) and slide them in between the wire and the case all the way around to disengage it from the groove. There are others who have built a jig out of PVC and clamped it to the bezel and pulled it off (also on this thread).


----------



## Hensser (Jun 22, 2016)

That is a nice mod. It looks classic


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> It's in there. Those are a pain to take apart, but it can be done with some patience. I have used the "razor blade" method. There are descriptions with pictures somewhere on this thread. Basically, you use a shaving razor blade (because they are really thin and flexible), tape one side so you don't cut yourself (even though you probably will) and slide them in between the wire and the case all the way around to disengage it from the groove. There are others who have built a jig out of PVC and clamped it to the bezel and pulled it off (also on this thread).


Not enough juice for that squeeze, but I appreciate the tip. I sanded the gold off with the bezel in place. I was going for Omegaesque, but I just jacked up the insert with my Dremel. So back to the drawing board. 









IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> Not enough juice for that squeeze, but I appreciate the tip. I sanded the gold off with the bezel in place. I was going for Omegaesque, but I just jacked up the insert with my Dremel. So back to the drawing board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used an emory board to work down the outside diameter of inserts, go slowly, keep moving around, and it works pretty well.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

jzoo said:


> I've used an emory board to work down the outside diameter of inserts, go slowly, keep moving around, and it works pretty well.


I've only done one, but similar idea; I used a diamond coated file and just kept going around and around with as even pressure as possible. There was some slight chipping around the outer edge, but barely noticeable without a close inspection.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

8928 with Miyota 8215

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> Not enough juice for that squeeze, but I appreciate the tip. I sanded the gold off with the bezel in place. I was going for Omegaesque, but I just jacked up the insert with my Dremel. So back to the drawing board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reducing the bezel insert size is easily accomplished with a drill press and a sanding drum and a bit of sand paper. I spin the insert against the paper with the sanding drum and drill press. You can do the same thing with a hand held drill. 
Buy a sanding drum larger than the inside diameter of the insert. Reduce the size of the drum with sand paper so that you can slip the insert onto it. Tighten the drum so it grips the insert but not so much that it distorts the insert. Turn the insert on the sand paper. I use 400 grit. It goes fast because the insert is aluminum. So stop and test fit several times. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

rbesass said:


>


Dang. She's a beaut, Clark!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Guys, I found it: a ceramic insert that fits the Murphy bezel!

The listing said, "Most of the other ceramic insert sold by other ebay seller does not fit on the watch on model made before 2010 which comes with Aluminum Insert."

...so I took a chance.

As you can see in the photos below, it sits almost flush with the crystal and almost flush in the bezel, it's a very small difference and not noticeable on the wrist.

Sorry for the crappy photos, its late and I just got home, but I was pretty excited about it fitting and wanted to share:


























Here's the listing:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162223150188


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Guys, I found it: a ceramic insert that fits the Murphy bezel!
> 
> The listing said, "Most of the other ceramic insert sold by other ebay seller does not fit on the watch on model made before 2010 which comes with Aluminum Insert."
> 
> ...


If you search the sellers items (search for "ceramic 8926"), apparently he has ceramic bezel inserts specifically for the 8926!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I think I'm in love...


----------



## ifuxseiko (Feb 14, 2019)

New 42mm pvd pro diver. I havent gotten around to nodding my 8926 scalop bezel, I got an white enamel explorer dial from Dagaz, stainless bezel and blue sword hands. However I saw this for $61 from wachgooro on ebay and had to snap it up. 
Im thinking an big number pilot dial. Though the dlw printed explorer dial seems to have more black area. I'm looking at mil hands and painting the borom lume black or mm hands. 
I want it to be mostly blacked out so the numers and hands PoP.


----------



## ifuxseiko (Feb 14, 2019)

Does any know if standards l 28.5mm seiko dials will fit the 42mm pro diver case? In the backround my bb 39mm seiko 5 mod.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I added a small triangle of lume film to the smooth bezel because I noticed that I often missed being able to mark a certain time with the bezel.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

ifuxseiko said:


> Does any know if standards l 28.5mm seiko dials will fit the 42mm pro diver case? In the backround my bb 39mm seiko 5 mod.


No idea, but it does look slightly bigger in the picture (though that could be perspective as well). Might just have to open it up and measure. It would be interesting to hear what you find.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'll post this here in case someone else wants to use it as a reference. Also please feel free to comment and help me decide


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ifuxseiko said:


> Does any know if standards l 28.5mm seiko dials will fit the 42mm pro diver case? In the backround my bb 39mm seiko 5 mod.


I'm guessing it would be bigger. Look at the space outside of the date window-the window is fixed by movement specs, so it's a good gauge of dial size. You can probably find bigger dials on eBay and maybe longer hands at OFrei.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> View attachment 13902567
> 
> 
> I'll post this here in case someone else wants to use it as a reference. Also please feel free to comment and help me decide


Middle on the right.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Middle on the right.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> View attachment 13902567
> 
> 
> I'll post this here in case someone else wants to use it as a reference. Also please feel free to comment and help me decide


Top left or middle right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ifuxseiko (Feb 14, 2019)

I figured it would be slightly bigger. I'm just hoping I could fit a dlw watches dial. My seiko 5 mods cover part of the dial. Ill keep you all updated...If the the dail is to big I will repeatedly punch myself in the face while saying stupid stupid stupid then smash the watch. 
After I will continue to wear the broken shards on my wrist and call it a "recycled" mod.


----------



## ReGGaM (Feb 19, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> View attachment 13902567
> 
> 
> I'll post this here in case someone else wants to use it as a reference. Also please feel free to comment and help me decide


Middle right.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

ReGGaM said:


> Middle right.


The vote was nearly unanimous, you all have convinced me. Middle right it is  I might try it with the sword hands first, but that bezel and dial for sure.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Does anyone know if a seiko monster dial would fit into an invicta 7041? I have the "Dracula" dial. The monsters use 4r36 and the 7041s use nh36. I know the crowns are in different positions, but would that matter if the monster dial fit in the invicta case with dial dots?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

NamNorimai said:


> Does anyone know if a seiko monster dial would fit into an invicta 7041?


It depends on the outer diameter of the dial, but otherwise should be just fine.
Wasn't aware of the 7041. I kind of like those philips bits hands.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Tornadohead said:


> It depends on the outer diameter of the dial, but otherwise should be just fine.
> Wasn't aware of the 7041. I kind of like those philips bits hands.


Ha! They are different. I just came across this watch today and noticed the Monster similarities. Didn't even notice those hands!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

NamNorimai said:


> Does anyone know if a seiko monster dial would fit into an invicta 7041? I have the "Dracula" dial. The monsters use 4r36 and the 7041s use nh36. I know the crowns are in different positions, but would that matter if the monster dial fit in the invicta case with dial dots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as the diameter works then yes, but be aware the dials feet won't line because of the different crown position so you'd have to clip them and use dial dots. If you have both just take the whole movement/dial/hands combo out of both and see if the dial slides into the Invicta. Probably the easiest way to find out without doing more than removing casebacks and crowns.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

NamNorimai said:


> Does anyone know if a seiko monster dial would fit into an invicta 7041? I have the "Dracula" dial. The monsters use 4r36 and the 7041s use nh36. I know the crowns are in different positions, but would that matter if the monster dial fit in the invicta case with dial dots?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have to rotate the movement because of crown position of the date and day wheels will be off. They won't show correctly thru the window on the dial.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> If you have to rotate the movement because of crown position of the date and day wheels will be off. They won't show correctly thru the window on the dial.


Thanks, Mike. That's a dealbreaker. It looked like a good option for a minute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> If you have to rotate the movement because of crown position of the date and day wheels will be off. They won't show correctly thru the window on the dial.


Ah yes, good catch. I just ran into this when trying to put a NH36 into a SNK805 case with a SKX dial. The date lined up fine but the day did not, as the day wheel was designed for a 3 o'clock crown.

OR, go with the movement that was designed for the correct crown orientation. OR, move day and date wheels over.


----------



## cdustercc (Dec 2, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> If you have to rotate the movement because of crown position of the date and day wheels will be off. They won't show correctly thru the window on the dial.


Are you sure about that? If he keeps his movement in the original case, the date is going to line up even with the 3:00 stem. The date window on the Seiko dial is at the 3:00 position. There may be some issues with text size and date window size, or maybe text distance from center, but the 3:00 position should be correct.

Now if he moved the 4:00 movement into the 3:00 case, then I would agree with you.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

cdustercc said:


> Are you sure about that? If he keeps his movement in the original case, the date is going to line up even with the 3:00 stem. The date window on the Seiko dial is at the 3:00 position. There may be some issues with text size and date window size, or maybe text distance from center, but the 3:00 position should be correct.
> 
> Now if he moved the 4:00 movement into the 3:00 case, then I would agree with you.


Wait...you're right. I don't have a Monster, just the dial. The nh36 movement in the invicta would stay. I would only be swapping out the dial. It might work..?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

NamNorimai said:


> Wait...you're right. I don't have a Monster, just the dial. The nh36 movement in the invicta would stay. I would only be swapping out the dial. It might work..?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you swap just the dial and remove the feet, then it will work and has been done before

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The Invicta 7041 has a chapter ring and a shallower rehaut. I'm not positive, but I recall that a movement and dial will not seat correctly without the chapter ring. No idea if it happens to be the same diameter and thickness as Seiko chapter rings.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Jtragic said:


> If you have to rotate the movement because of crown position of the date and day wheels will be off. They won't show correctly thru the window on the dial.


Half correct.

The date wheel will align correctly. The day will not.

There are 31 stops on the date wheel. There are 14 stops on the day wheel.

The entire point of having the monster crown between the 18 and 19 minute marker is that this corresponds to exactly two divisions of the date wheel. If one does the math,, it is 23.22 degrees below horizontal.

This is why the same date wheel works for "crown at 3" and "crown at nearly four".

This is also why all the replacement dial makers never cut a day aperture:

Unfortunately, you will never get the fraction 2/31 to divide evenly by 14.

So, in this case of using a monster dial in a crown-at-3 case, the date wheel will align, but the date will not.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

NamNorimai said:


> Thanks, Mike. That's a dealbreaker. It looked like a good option for a minute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok when the movements were mentioned I assumed that they were moving as well as the dial. 

If it’s just the dial then it won’t matter.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Dave M said:


> Half correct.
> ....
> So, in this case of using a monster dial in a crown-at-3 case, the date wheel will align, but the date will not.
> 
> Instagram: @murphy_mfg


Actually, it would work. As long as the day/date wheels on the movement is designed for the day and date at 3 o'clock
For example: This dial was removed from an SKX (with crown at same position as the Monster).


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Tornadohead said:


> Actually, it would work. As long as the day/date wheels on the movement is designed for the day and date at 3 o'clock
> For example: This dial was removed from an SKX (with crown at same position as the Monster).
> 
> View attachment 13915789


Yes, I agree.

Sorry 'bout that: I had not seen that the NH36 already in the Invicta will stay in the Invicta. That NH36 will already have the correct day wheel for a 3-crown.

Of course, the dial feet will be in the wrong position. But the NH- series works okay with sticky dial dots, stuck to the dial spacer ring.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone for helping me out with this! There’s so much information and knowledgeable people on this thread. I appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## at194 (Feb 13, 2019)

I have a question regarding the water gasket of the watch, mine's invicta 9404

Last time i opened the watch and found there is a dry o-ring inside the watch, i've added grease and now it's normal

My question is that, is there any o ring attached to the watch's stem or inside the watch's crown? I'm concerned that it's dry as well and could create a way for water to ruin my watch


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

at194 said:


> I have a question regarding the water gasket of the watch, mine's invicta 9404
> 
> Last time i opened the watch and found there is a dry o-ring inside the watch, i've added grease and now it's normal
> 
> My question is that, is there any o ring attached to the watch's stem or inside the watch's crown? I'm concerned that it's dry as well and could create a way for water to ruin my watch


Yes, there are seals inside the crown and crown tube.

There are either one or two o-rings in a groove inside the crown tube. These seal against the outside of that cylindrical protrusion of the crown, which is tapped to accept the stem.

There is one flat rubber disc inside the crown. This seals against the end of the crown tube, when you screw the crown down.

The easy way to lube these is simply to use a toothpick, and get a small amount of grease in there. When you unscrew/screw in your crown, or wind and set your watch, this will tend to distribute the grease.

The hard way is to remove them all, grease them, and put them back in. It can be difficult to get those o-rings back in the groove where they belong.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## quintomtz (Feb 22, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> Guys, I found it: a ceramic insert that fits the Murphy bezel!
> 
> The listing said, "Most of the other ceramic insert sold by other ebay seller does not fit on the watch on model made before 2010 which comes with Aluminum Insert."
> 
> ...


Where I can find the dial, hands and bizel? I totally love it!!!

Congrats


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I don't wear this too often, but I do enjoy it.























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

quintomtz said:


> Where I can find the dial, hands and bizel? I totally love it!!!
> 
> Congrats


Thanks! I've been wanting to get this combo together for a long time. Now if I can just get the dial with a BSH logo it'll really be perfect!

The hands and dial are Yobokies, and the coin-edge bezel is a Murphy bezel.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Finally out and about with this one. Plucked up the courage to take the guards off.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Very nice design. I used the same insert from Tiger.


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Got this one de-branded on the side and crown, and went for a brushed finish all over.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Still loving my 8926OB

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## MalzxTheTerrible (Feb 26, 2019)

Here's my two! Sorry about the glare on the two-tone, there's a lot of overhead lights in the office.

The orange one has Yobokies hands and dial, a black date wheel, Planet Ocean style insert turned down 0.4mm to fit, a domed mineral glass crystal, and a nice thick NATO strap.

The two-tone is Dagaz hands and dial, the same domed mineral glass crystal (Esslinger), and a solid link jubilee. You probably can't tell in the pic, but there is a big scratch in the insert. There's somebody selling ceramics on eBay, I might try one.

I'm getting such a kick looking at these. You people are so creative.









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

MalzxTheTerrible said:


> Here's my two! Sorry about the glare on the two-tone, there's a lot of overhead lights in the office.
> 
> The orange one has Yobokies hands and dial, a black date wheel, Planet Ocean style insert turned down 0.4mm to fit, a domed mineral glass crystal, and a nice thick NATO strap.
> 
> ...


Where did you score the jubilee from?


----------



## MalzxTheTerrible (Feb 26, 2019)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Where did you score the jubilee from?


I found it on eBay! It's probably the best cheap bracelet I've ever bought. I'll put another angle pic of it, since I'm actually wearing it today.

As you can see, the sides of the center links are not plated. And despite the listing clearly saying for Invicta, the curved ends do not mate up properly and I spent a good hour filing them to fit.

That being said, I love that all the links are solid, and the clasp is secure and isn't made out of stamped sheet metal. Also, the links have screws, not pins. Would purchase again.

Can't get my link to paste in here right for some reason, but here's a pic of the listing, too. It comes in steel, two-tone, and all gold plate. The seller is "honcosstrap".









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Playing games with my daughters....she wanted to capture both watches! (The casio is hers btw...not mine)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

MalzxTheTerrible said:


> Here's my two! Sorry about the glare on the two-tone, there's a lot of overhead lights in the office.
> 
> The orange one has Yobokies hands and dial, a black date wheel, Planet Ocean style insert turned down 0.4mm to fit, a domed mineral glass crystal, and a nice thick NATO strap.
> 
> ...


 very nice piece


----------



## MalzxTheTerrible (Feb 26, 2019)

ilturi said:


> very nice piece


Thank you! It's probably my most involved mod so far. More than my SKX.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

MalzxTheTerrible said:


> I found it on eBay! It's probably the best cheap bracelet I've ever bought. I'll put another angle pic of it, since I'm actually wearing it today.
> 
> As you can see, the sides of the center links are not plated. And despite the listing clearly saying for Invicta, the curved ends do not mate up properly and I spent a good hour filing them to fit.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you!


----------



## MalzxTheTerrible (Feb 26, 2019)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Awesome thank you!


Yeah, no problem!

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## King Fabulous (Jan 11, 2019)

Just finished two watches where I am keeping the green dial and giving the white to my oldest friend. We first met in 1993, was my best man 2 years ago and has always been there for me no matter how off the rails I went in life. For the wedding he flew across the country a week early in case I needed help, rented a cool car to drive on the day and even gave my wife and I a huge wedding gift. At the time with all the wedding costs and I could not afford a good best man gift and hoped one day I could give him a proper gift... so I am trying to make up for it now.

Both watches have Crystaltimes domes sapphire crystals, Murphy Manufacturing coin edge bezels, Tiger Concepts bezel inserts (get well soon William), Yobokies dials and hands along with all engraving removed side and back. The grey strap is a Fluco and the other is a Hadley Roma.

After seeing other watches in this tread with the crown guards removed, I had to give it a try and I am so glad I did because I love the look. For the case work I picked up some 120 (300 pcs for $8), 400 and 600 (100 for $12) grit sanding drums from Ebay for my rotary tool. This was a huge time saver and then I finished the case by hand sanding at 1000 and 1500 grit before giving it a mirror polish. I could not figure out how to photograph it but I polished the top of the bezel and the way the ring around the bezel insert reflects the light is fantastic.


----------



## MalzxTheTerrible (Feb 26, 2019)

King Fabulous said:


> Just finished two watches where I am keeping the green dial and giving the white to my oldest friend. We first met in 1993, was my best man 2 years ago and has always been there for me no matter how off the rails I went in life. For the wedding he flew across the country a week early in case I needed help, rented a cool car to drive on the day and even gave my wife and I a huge wedding gift. At the time with all the wedding costs and I could not afford a good best man gift and hoped one day I could give him a proper gift... so I am trying to make up for it now.
> 
> Both watches have Crystaltimes domes sapphire crystals, Murphy Manufacturing coin edge bezels, Tiger Concepts bezel inserts (get well soon William), Yobokies dials and hands along with all engraving removed side and back. The grey strap is a Fluco and the other is a Hadley Roma.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I like that they match so you have that connection, yet they are still individually styled. How many watches have you modded before these? You did some real nice work here. Doesn't look like your first rodeo.

Also, I need to know more about that black strap, it looks great. A 22mm of that is something I'd love on my Turtle. What material is it?

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## King Fabulous (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks MalzxTheTerrible, I really appreciate both the compliment and the interest. 

I have modded a few watches...started modding an SNZF55 into a Fifty Five Fathoms and more recently an S-104. I do find Seiko watches easier to work on....but what I like most about Invicta projects is the extra challenge. So far these watches would be Invicta mods 3&4 with another one on the go where I am reshaping the lugs for a more angled look. All my Invicta projects I thought were finished but would then go back for just one more tweak, to try out a different finish or set of hands.... which is now why I have 6 or 7 extra bezel inserts as I kept perfecting the look. Lol!

The strap is Hadley-Roma MS 847 Carbon Fiber Black which is actually leather with a carbon fiber embossing which I picked up from Holbens for $22. I really like the look but it does require a bit of working in before it gets nice and comfortable. But I do think it would be a good choice for Turtle.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

King Fabulous said:


> Just finished two watches where I am keeping the green dial and giving the white to my oldest friend. We first met in 1993, was my best man 2 years ago and has always been there for me no matter how off the rails I went in life. For the wedding he flew across the country a week early in case I needed help, rented a cool car to drive on the day and even gave my wife and I a huge wedding gift. At the time with all the wedding costs and I could not afford a good best man gift and hoped one day I could give him a proper gift... so I am trying to make up for it now.
> 
> Both watches have Crystaltimes domes sapphire crystals, Murphy Manufacturing coin edge bezels, Tiger Concepts bezel inserts (get well soon William), Yobokies dials and hands along with all engraving removed side and back. The grey strap is a Fluco and the other is a Hadley Roma.
> 
> ...


Those look really good, I think your friend will be delighted and impressed, I would be

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> View attachment 13902567
> 
> 
> I'll post this here in case someone else wants to use it as a reference. Also please feel free to comment and help me decide


Thank you for those who participated in the vote. Here is the mod:


----------



## Chilllwave (Dec 20, 2017)

Gonkl said:


> Finally out and about with this one. Plucked up the courage to take the guards off.


Which dial is this? Rose gold or yellow gold? I've been waiting for Dagaz to restock the yellow gold BBB tribute for what seems like forever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

Can this dial be purchased as it is just what I'm looking for?


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Chilllwave said:


> Which dial is this? Rose gold or yellow gold? I've been waiting for Dagaz to restock the yellow gold BBB tribute for what seems like forever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rose Gold with yobokies rose gold Merc hands. I like the hands better but there is a slight mismatch in daytime lume


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

A few days ago i see this thread and this was the beginning, late in the evening on my notebook .......









Could this be real, yes it can.









































But in the meantime the Invicta is on the road again to remove the engraving on the side and on the crown, the crown will become my own logo, Ricardo (Seikocrown) can do this.









I hope you enjoy this mod.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

purdyspatch said:


> View attachment 13942575
> 
> 
> Can this dial be purchased as it is just what I'm looking for?


That specific dial was a limited run and was the first BSH dial I believe. They are hard to come by but if you hang around the BSHT a little while you just might come across one.









IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone recognize this watch/wrist? I think he's on here....I think this is an 8926 case but wanted to know which bracelet this is?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone know the model number on this? It's NOT SARB061...

Thanks in advance.

View attachment 13943883


View attachment 13943889


View attachment 13943899


View attachment 13943901


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> Anyone recognize this watch/wrist? I think he's on here....I think this is an 8926 case but wanted to know which bracelet this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@fmadrid I believe. If so he designed that dial and logo if I'm not mistaken.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ALPHA 56 said:


> A few days ago i see this thread and this was the beginning, late in the evening on my notebook .......
> 
> View attachment 13943879
> 
> ...


Wait, what bracelet is that?


----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey all, I have an 8926 on the way and am wondering if anyone has put a oyster bracelet (with Glidelock) on their 8926 and if so, where may I find one? I have possibly found one but it might not fit, but if one of you has put one on then that may point me in the right direction. I may do further modifications later, but that's it for now. Thanks all! Or, maybe if someone could advise me whether the one I'm looking at will fit that would be awesome.


----------



## Robert Bolton (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi,

Any idea how I remove the bezel from the Invicta 8932OB?
My insert is broken and i'm trying to replace it but no matter what I do it won't come off.﻿
The insert also seems to be from different material than other dive watches I own and couldn't remove it either.

Robert


----------



## Robert Bolton (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi,

Any idea how I remove the bezel from the Invicta 8932OB?
My insert is broken and i'm trying to replace it but no matter what I do it won't come off.﻿
The insert also seems to be from different material than other dive watches I own and couldn't remove it either.

Robert


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Robert Bolton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea how I remove the bezel from the Invicta 8932OB?
> My insert is broken and i'm trying to replace it but no matter what I do it won't come off.
> ...


You have to have the insert out in order to remove the bezel. There is a hex shaped retaining wire holding the bezel to the case. It is easiest if you have the crystal out. Also there's is a spring under the bezel for the unidirectional click.

Do not try to pry the bezel off.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Robert Bolton said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea how I remove the bezel from the Invicta 8932OB?
> My insert is broken and i'm trying to replace it but no matter what I do it won't come off.
> ...





Porterjrm said:


> You have to have the insert out in order to remove the bezel. There is a hex shaped retaining wire holding the bezel to the case. It is easiest if you have the crystal out. Also there's is a spring under the bezel for the unidirectional click.
> 
> Do not try to pry the bezel off.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Agree with @Porterjrm, do not pry the bezel off.

Remember this is an 8926OB thread and the guys here are more familiar with that one, but maybe someone knows the smaller 8932OB case/bezel and how it is put together and can help.
Can you post a couple of close ups of the insert where the damage is and maybe someone here can better answer.

I am familiar with the 8926OB and I know that if the insert is damaged and not salvageable it can be taken out (and it will no longer be usable) without removing the bezel since the insert is held by glue/double stick tape. A replacement can them be put in.

Anyway, once your insert is out, your next challenge is finding a replacement. Have you tried to find one?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

redzebra said:


> Agree with @Porterjrm, do not pry the bezel off.
> 
> Remember this is an 8926OB thread and the guys here are more familiar with that one, but maybe someone knows the smaller 8932OB case/bezel and how it is put together and can help.
> Can you post a couple of close ups of the insert where the damage is and maybe someone here can better answer.
> ...


I was tired and read 8926 in the original post... 

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## King Fabulous (Jan 11, 2019)

The 8932ob looks very similar to the 8926 in design. I normally heat up the bezel insert with a hair dryer then use an xacto knife to remove it once the glue is headed up. The you can move on to removing the bezel.

Check out this video from Murphy Manufacturing it was how I learnt to do it.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Mason Delpino said:


> Hey all, I have an 8926 on the way and am wondering if anyone has put a oyster bracelet (with Glidelock) on their 8926 and if so, where may I find one? I have possibly found one but it might not fit, but if one of you has put one on then that may point me in the right direction. I may do further modifications later, but that's it for now. Thanks all! Or, maybe if someone could advise me whether the one I'm looking at will fit that would be awesome.


Parnis makes one. I had to do a bit of filing on mine to get it to fit


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Very simple mod but I am enjoying it. 10 dollar dial from China and a literally 3 dollars shipped bracelet. I have a bunch of cheap bezels on the way from China to test fit. Trying to gather my nerves to try and cut off guards and get rid of logo from side.








View attachment 13953931


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 13952741
> 
> 
> View attachment 13952743
> ...


I love this watch. It makes me want to put a dome back in mine.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

King Fabulous said:


> Just finished two watches where I am keeping the green dial and giving the white to my oldest friend. We first met in 1993, was my best man 2 years ago and has always been there for me no matter how off the rails I went in life. For the wedding he flew across the country a week early in case I needed help, rented a cool car to drive on the day and even gave my wife and I a huge wedding gift. At the time with all the wedding costs and I could not afford a good best man gift and hoped one day I could give him a proper gift... so I am trying to make up for it now.
> 
> Both watches have Crystaltimes domes sapphire crystals, Murphy Manufacturing coin edge bezels, Tiger Concepts bezel inserts (get well soon William), Yobokies dials and hands along with all engraving removed side and back. The grey strap is a Fluco and the other is a Hadley Roma.
> 
> ...


This is, well, fabulous...

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> IG: pete.valhallalegend


What model is this?


----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

After reading/scanning through over 900 pages in this forum and learning so much I finally finished my first mod and though I would share it.
I didn't remove the logo on the crown as I thought this would be a nice nod to it's origins.
Would love to finish this with one of those BSHT Dials.

Dial and hands - Dagaz
Bezel - Murphy
Ceramic Bezel insert - Ebay
Sapphire flat 2.5mm Crystal - Ebay
Case Back - Alpha Europe


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

purdyspatch said:


> After reading/scanning through over 900 pages in this forum and learning so much I finally finished my first mod and though I would share it.
> I didn't remove the logo on the crown as I thought this would be a nice nod to it's origins.
> Would love to finish this with one of those BSHT Dials.
> 
> ...


I like the caseback mod. Nice!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> What model is this?


No idea really. It's got a Miyota 8215 no model markings. I bought it used.

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## thvle (Feb 18, 2019)

Can someone tell me what gasket I need to put a sapphire crystal? (30mm, 2.5mm)


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

thvle said:


> Can someone tell me what gasket I need to put a sapphire crystal? (30mm, 2.5mm)


Normally you can just use the stock gasket.


----------



## thvle (Feb 18, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> Normally you can just use the stock gasket.


But as I understand it, when changing crystal, it must be replaced by another gasket.
I was referring to the size of the gasket.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

This is a 9094 I bought with the Dagaz dial installed already. I put the bracelet from my 8926 on it and used some scotch-brite to brush the polished center links. This was my first attempt at a bezel insert swap. Gorilla glue was kinda messy. Won't be doing that again. It worked out, though and I'm happy with how it looks. Now to summon the courage to do a hand swap in a watch I care about.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

thvle said:


> But as I understand it, when changing crystal, it must be replaced by another gasket.
> I was referring to the size of the gasket.


I hope someone else comes in if I'm mistaken, but I've always used the stock gasket (I've used it for a thinner sapphire, a thicker one, and an acrylic crystal).


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

edit: double post... Since I'm here though, I'll leave this.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> I hope someone else comes in if I'm mistaken, but I've always used the stock gasket (I've used it for a thinner sapphire, a thicker one, and an acrylic crystal).


If you want to use a new gasket, these are the Esslinger part numbers I have written down:

30mm Crystal: 84.681.30.0
29.5mm Crystal: 84.681.29.5


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> I hope someone else comes in if I'm mistaken, but I've always used the stock gasket (I've used it for a thinner sapphire, a thicker one, and an acrylic crystal).


Same

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Sorry for my late reply, it seems there are some questions.









Dial and hands SARB061 from https://www.watchpartsplaza.com/us/watch-parts/ sometimes the parts wasn`t available in his shop but sometimes you can buy it here when it´s not available on his website, i don´t no why. 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/SEIKO-ALPINIST-SARB061-BLACK-DIAL-6R15-01K0-SARB063-ORIGINAL-MECHANICAL-SARB061J/123679574065?hash=item1ccbe08831:g9EAAOSwUnJchlVs&frcectupt=true

The bracelet is an aftermarket GMT bracelet, it was a gift from a friend of mine, the aftermarket bracelets from Rolex will fit perfect, you can find some here.
Tolle Angebote für STAINLESS-STEEL- bei WHOLESALEOUTLET990 | eBay Shops

Also if you want a closed caseback, have al look here. https://www.ebay.de/itm/Sub-Divers-Watch-Case-Back/163140380095

But this is not enough, if you want your own logo on the crown or the caseback then is Ricardo your man. https://www.seikocrown.com/

My own logo on the crown.

















And now ................ there is my next mod, Invicta Zodiac mod, dial and hands from dagaz, if you asking, what the hell is this red point on the dial, look here.
https://wornandwound.com/zodiac-story-behind-curious-point-series/

But now, have fun and enjoy and sorry for my bad english.

































If you want to see more of my mods, no problem. https://www.instagram.com/skxdude/

And if you have more questions please feel free to contact me.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for your likes, some people know that i give my moddings a name, in this case ............... Sea Dragon, because some indizes looks like teeth from a dragon.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for your likes, some people know that i give my moddings a name, in this case ............... Sea Dragon, because some indizes looks like teeth from a dragon.

View attachment 13976795


----------



## Freddiethefrog (Mar 15, 2019)

Here my mod, 1st attempt, learnt a few lessons along the way. My inspiration was the Tudor Pelagos and the Rolex smurf. Have a sapphire domed crystal, ceramic bezel and glide lock solid link bracelet.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Freddiethefrog said:


> Here my mod, 1st attempt, learnt a few lessons along the way. My inspiration was the Tudor Pelagos and the Rolex smurf. Have a sapphire domed crystal, ceramic bezel and glide lock solid link bracelet.


Like the use of the wings logo on that dial, thats a neat touch


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Freddiethefrog said:


> Here my mod, 1st attempt, learnt a few lessons along the way. My inspiration was the Tudor Pelagos and the Rolex smurf. Have a sapphire domed crystal, ceramic bezel and glide lock solid link bracelet.


Like the use of the wings logo on that dial, thats a neat touch


----------



## Freddiethefrog (Mar 15, 2019)

Much appreciated, it seemed like the right thing to do, the 8926 (or 9094ob in this case) is a great watch in its own right and the dial would have been a bit bare without it.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Freddiethefrog said:


> Much appreciated, it seemed like the right thing to do, the 8926 (or 9094ob in this case) is a great watch in its own right and the dial would have been a bit bare without it.


Yeah, I was wearing one of my mods with a sterile sub dial, and it looked a little lacking


----------



## Freddiethefrog (Mar 15, 2019)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Freddiethefrog said:
> 
> 
> > Much appreciated, it seemed like the right thing to do, the 8926 (or 9094ob in this case) is a great watch in its own right and the dial would have been a bit bare without it.
> ...


I've been looking at away to put try and put my own logo on the dial but there doesn't look a straight forward way of doing it


----------



## Habanos14060 (Mar 3, 2019)

I haven't modified mine yet. I'd like to put a white dial on mine, and use larger hands, similar to this Panerai. Probably leave the bezel untouched. Any ideas?


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Habanos14060 said:


> I haven't modified mine yet. I'd like to put a white dial on mine, and use larger hands, similar to this Panerai. Probably leave the bezel untouched. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 13981053


One second closer has hands that are close. Different colors, too. Definitely search through Yobokies pages, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Freddiethefrog said:


> I've been looking at away to put try and put my own logo on the dial but there doesn't look a straight forward way of doing it


Guys in the BSHT are using water slide decal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

That Po bezel mod looks good . That sarb061 mod is fantastic.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Holy mackerel !!
Some supa sexeh mods here, gents! Nice work !

How is it that I am only now discovering this thread??
Subscribing the poo outtavit now!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy St Paddy's









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I just switched from a 30x2.5x1.5mm to a 30x3.5x2.3mm double dome sapphire and this new one is just about perfect. The first one was fine but it began to bother me that there was a slight vertical gap between the crystal and the bezel insert.

edit: for more info, these were both "MINGSWEAR" from ebay.


----------



## enzo2k (Sep 14, 2018)

Where to get a decent sharkmesh bracelet?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

enzo2k said:


> Where to get a decent sharkmesh bracelet?


Check page 851 about a "hidden clasp" Shark Mesh from aliexpress. I can't remember if I ordered mine there or ebay, but after receiving it, I deemed it to be too shiny for me, so I had it media blasted to a matte finish and then lightly brushed some areas.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the glass info! Great watch!


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Did some more to my 55 mod. I took off the cyclops and put on new insert. Makes it cleaned up looking a lot. Getting more wrist time than ever now. The dial is really impressive what they can do for so cheap of a price these days.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Shark mesh = watch gecko, several variants available.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

FreddyNorton said:


> Did some more to my 55 mod. I took off the cyclops and put on new insert. Makes it cleaned up looking a lot. Getting more wrist time than ever now. The dial is really impressive what they can do for so cheap of a price these days.
> 
> View attachment 13986757
> 
> ...


Yeah, I love that dial. Great looking watch!

Here's mine again to see how a few different parts really change the watch:


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

edit: double post


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

----Breaking News----Awesome Case Works----

Let`s have a look, no more engravings on the side and on the top of the crown and .................. no engravings on the caseback.
But it´s not finished, there`s a lot of fine tuning, polished edges and and a better satin finish on both sides, stay tuned ....

And no, i didn`t this work, a specialist from a german forum do this work for me.

Invicta logo on crown removed









No more engravings on the side and drilled lugs









Also the caseback, clean.









I will show you the finally results the next days.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

----Breaking News----Awesome Case Works----

Let`s have a look, no more engravings on the side and on the top of the crown and .................. no engravings on the caseback.
But it´s not finished, there`s a lot of fine tuning, polished edges and a better satin finish on both sides, stay tuned ....

And no, i didn`t do this work, a specialist from a german forum do this work for me.

Invicta logo on crown removed and polished.









No more engravings on the side and drilled lugs.









Also the caseback, clean.









I will show you the finally results the next days.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Is a new in box 8926 a good deal at $60 or not great? If I got it I would eventually like to use Dagaz parts to do a milsub mod.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

biscuit141 said:


> Is a new in box 8926 a good deal at $60 or not great? If I got it I would eventually like to use Dagaz parts to do a milsub mod.


If it's in new condition, yes! Check out Yobokies and Raffles-time on ebay for parts as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Is a new in box 8926 a good deal at $60 or not great? If I got it I would eventually like to use Dagaz parts to do a milsub mod.


Where did you find it for $60?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Rabirnie said:


> Where did you find it for $60?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't get it yet. I found it on FB marketplace. Guy said he would do $50. Supposed to be new in box, never sized or worn.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

biscuit141 said:


> I didn't get it yet. I found it on FB marketplace. Guy said he would do $50. Supposed to be new in box, never sized or worn.


Seems like a really good price. Make sure it's not the quartz version (those go for pretty cheap) and if it's an auto, double check which movement it has.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Will do. It’s not a quartz, says automatic on the dial. I’m assuming it has the Seiko movement, watch doesn’t look very old and they have had the NH movements for a few years now right? I will deffinetly double check.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

ALPHA 56 said:


> ----Breaking News----Awesome Case Works----
> 
> Let`s have a look, no more engravings on the side and on the top of the crown and .................. no engravings on the caseback.
> But it´s not finished, there`s a lot of fine tuning, polished edges and a better satin finish on both sides, stay tuned ....
> ...


You should have him point the crown guards too. That will look amazing once done.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

It`s finished, no more brandings on case, crown and caseback, drilled lugs, a satin finish with polished edges, the bracelet is a gift from a friend with the same specs as the GMT Master.

The name of this Project called " Black Oyster" because this was the nickname of the person who did this awesome casework for me.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

It`s finished, no more brandings on case, crown and caseback, it`s a satin finish with polished edges, the bracelet is a gift from a friend with the same specs as the GMT Master.

The name of this Project called " Black Oyster" because this was the nickname of the person who did this awesome casework for me.

View attachment 13995983


View attachment 13995987


View attachment 13995989


View attachment 13995991


Damned, sorry double post


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

I am looking for a QUARTZ 40mm pro diver. Were can I get it in Europe? Do any of you have one for sale?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> I didn't get it yet. I found it on FB marketplace. Guy said he would do $50. Supposed to be new in box, never sized or worn.


Seiko NH35 or Miyota ?

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

What started out as a search for a new automatic watch, has lead me down a rabbit hole to getting started to make my first 8926 mod. I'm a movie prop maker so all of this modifications and rebuilding really intrigues me. I almost didn't post because 900+ is a little overwhelming but why not.

I'd like to make an PO that is inspired by Daniel Craig's in Skyfall. However I cannot seem to find a PO bezel insert that is ceramic grey/white. Has anyone seen one?









Thanks!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

BourbonButcher said:


> What started out as a search for a new automatic watch, has lead me down a rabbit hole to getting started to make my first 8926 mod. I'm a movie prop maker so all of this modifications and rebuilding really intrigues me. I almost didn't post because 900+ is a little overwhelming but why not.
> 
> I'd like to make an PO that is inspired by Daniel Craig's in Skyfall. However I cannot seem to find a PO bezel insert that is ceramic grey/white. Has anyone seen one?
> 
> ...


I've never seen a grey PO insert that would fit the Invicta, especially in ceramic. The only thing I would think of trying is to bleach a black PO insert.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

BourbonButcher said:


> What started out as a search for a new automatic watch, has lead me down a rabbit hole to getting started to make my first 8926 mod. I'm a movie prop maker so all of this modifications and rebuilding really intrigues me. I almost didn't post because 900+ is a little overwhelming but why not.
> 
> I'd like to make an PO that is inspired by Daniel Craig's in Skyfall. However I cannot seem to find a PO bezel insert that is ceramic grey/white. Has anyone seen one?
> 
> ...


Never seen one. Be careful though. 8926 mods are a slippery slope with no known cure. First it's bezel inserts, then crystals; and before you know it you're shaving crown guards off, replacing crown tubes and having dials made.

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

For the milsub mod, Tiger Concepts has your bezel insert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

joefri187 said:


> I've never seen a grey PO insert that would fit the Invicta, especially in ceramic. The only thing I would think of trying is to bleach a black PO insert.


I just saw something today on bleaching an insert. I'll look into that! I did find a Pro Diver with a Charcoal bezel insert but I don't know if the bezel insert would fit. The case size is the same as the 8926 but one is coin and the other is scalloped.











Elfer996 said:


> Never seen one. Be careful though. 8926 mods are a slippery slope with no known cure. First it's bezel inserts, then crystals; and before you know it you're shaving crown guards off, replacing crown tubes and having dials made.
> 
> After seeing all of the awesome work the folks in the thread have done, I can totally see that happening!
> 
> IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

tennesseean_87 said:


> For the milsub mod, Tiger Concepts has your bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! That might be the closest I can get without tearing apart another watch just for the bezel insert.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

BourbonButcher said:


> I just saw something today on bleaching an insert. I'll look into that! I did find a Pro Diver with a Charcoal bezel insert but I don't know if the bezel insert would fit. The case size is the same as the 8926 but one is coin and the other is scalloped.
> 
> View attachment 13998943


Here's a blue bezel insert I bleached from billkh2001 eBay. I've tried bleaching the black Invicta insert and it didn't fade.










IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Alright boys, I have tried searching but need a little help. I currently have an 8926(thanks to a very generous member here) with the NH35 movement and am looking to swap in a 2824 to accommodate a dial that I don't want to clip the feet off of. Don't worry, the NH35 will replace the 7S movement in my current seiko mod and the perfectly functional 7s will remain as a backup for any one of my other SKX's.

I am interested in what This mod will take. Do I need an entire new crown/stem/tube assembly? What movement spacer? Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance. And bonus pics of the SKX mod that will receive the NH35 if all goes to plan.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

One thing to consider is that the 7s movements are larger in diameter than the 2824. I don't know if the usual brass movement rings will fit the 8926 case.

The Invicta 9937 has the Sellita version of the 2824 movement from the factory, and can be found used between $150 and $200. That brackets the price of an ETA 2824 movement.


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Elfer996 said:


> Here's a blue bezel insert I bleached from billkh2001 eBay. I've tried bleaching the black Invicta insert and it didn't fade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is absolutely stunning. I keep seeing these awesome builds and keep adding more to my list of watches I want to make haha


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

jzoo said:


> One thing to consider is that the 7s movements are larger in diameter than the 2824. I don't know if the usual brass movement rings will fit the 8926 case.
> 
> The Invicta 9937 has the Sellita version of the 2824 movement from the factory, and can be found used between $150 and $200. That brackets the price of an ETA 2824 movement.


I have an eBay alert and honestly have never seen one below 300 for a while. Not sure why. Regret selling mine 

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

BourbonButcher said:


> That is absolutely stunning. I keep seeing these awesome builds and keep adding more to my list of watches I want to make haha


Thank you. You're welcome to have a free Valhalla dial if you promise to put it in a watch. Last person I sent one to never did a build. Just be aware there is almost no lume, but otherwise a nice dial. Feet are for NH35A

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

My first Invicta mod:

































It started as an 9094OB which I bought with a view toward building this mod. Dagaz hands and dial; Alpha insert; Esslinger domed mineral crystal.

This one was for a friend. I have at least three mods planned for myself. I'm not even pretending to fight the oncoming addiction.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> I have an eBay alert and honestly have never seen one below 300 for a while. Not sure why. Regret selling mine
> 
> IG: pete.valhallalegend


Keep on eye on the sales forum here. Pretty sure the last couple of them sold for under $200.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jowls said:


> My first Invicta mod:
> 
> View attachment 14001509
> 
> ...


Well done!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

the_watchier said:


> Well done!


Thanks! And also, thank you for the inspiration and knowledge that you (and many others who have participated in this thread) have given me here. You guys are fantastic. You're addiction peddlers, but you're fantastic.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Done, here is the project "Black Oyster", no brandings on the case, caseback and crown, drilled lugs, satin finish, swapped bracelet, insert, dial and hands.

































































I hope you enjoy this project, thanks for watching it.

More mods on Instagram https://www.instagram.com/skxdude/


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Done, here is the project "Black Oyster", no brandings on the case, caseback and crown, drilled lugs, satin finish, swapped bracelet, insert, dial and hands.


Outstanding! Just needs the plain NH35 rotor


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks, or the 6R rotor


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

...or dissolve the yellow paint and decorate like Dave showed. Great work!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Done, here is the project "Black Oyster", no brandings on the case, caseback and crown, drilled lugs, satin finish, swapped bracelet, insert, dial and hands.
> 
> View attachment 14004383
> 
> ...


Great work! What's your process for debranding the caseback?


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks a lot, the case work did a friend of mine, i can`t do that, his nickname is Blackoyster, this is why i called the watch Black Oyster


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

I’m working on order parts. I watched a few videos and one person stated to order a 4:00 dial. Is that true for the 8926?


----------



## thvle (Feb 18, 2019)

Here my 8926OB with Sapphire Crystal and leather strap freshly treated with horse grease.


----------



## thvle (Feb 18, 2019)

.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

BourbonButcher said:


> I'm working on order parts. I watched a few videos and one person stated to order a 4:00 dial. Is that true for the 8926?


No, use 3:00 dials for the 8926. If you use a 4:00 dial, you will need to clip the feet off and use dial dots (essentially double sided foam tape bits) to secure the dial to the movement.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

BourbonButcher said:


> I'm working on order parts. I watched a few videos and one person stated to order a 4:00 dial. Is that true for the 8926?


No, one should not use 4:00 dials for the 8926. If you use a 4:00 dial, you will need to clip the feet off and use dial dots (essentially double sided foam tape bits) to secure the dial to the movement. Get a 3:00 dial if the style you want is available. If you can only get it as a 4:00, at least you have an idea of how to make it work now.


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Got it! Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## SeaMugger (Mar 28, 2015)

I've been following this thread for a long time, trying to absorb a fraction of the collective knowledge. This is the result. The case was debranded and I installed a dome crystal and raffles case back a couple of years ago. It still didn't get much wrist time because it was still too plain. Dagaz had a sale recently and decided to go all in with an Astro dial and snowflake hands, eBay bezel insert, and a last minute decision to get a Murphy dial. I made the watch strap as well so this is now a very personal watch that I'm proud of.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Please help. I got the Invicta 9094OB. This bezel insert has a bit bigger outside diameter: is there a way to evenly file the outer ring smaller to match as close as possible to the original bezel? Thanks a lot.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/38mm-black...d80:m:m-szjP9oUTXZp8VmInALvcA&redirect=mobile


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

SeaMugger said:


> I've been following this thread for a long time, trying to absorb a fraction of the collective knowledge. This is the result. The case was debranded and I installed a dome crystal and raffles case back a couple of years ago. It still didn't get much wrist time because it was still too plain. Dagaz had a sale recently and decided to go all in with an Astro dial and snowflake hands, eBay bezel insert, and a last minute decision to get a Murphy dial. I made the watch strap as well so this is now a very personal watch that I'm proud of.


Great job. Having a watch you designed for yourself or someone did for you adds a ton of value to it.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

fandi said:


> Please help. I got the Invicta 9094OB. This bezel insert has a bit bigger outside diameter: is there a way to evenly file the outer ring smaller to match as close as possible to the original bezel? Thanks a lot.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/38mm-black...d80:m:m-szjP9oUTXZp8VmInALvcA&redirect=mobile


As far as I've been following, there aren't easy ways of decreasing the diameter of a ceramic bezel without risking damage to it (mostly cracking due to the brittleness of ceramic). Dave from Murphy Manufacturing was just testing a new bezel to accomodate just that size bezel though. I eould advise contacting him if you are intent on using just that insert.


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello Watchuseekers! 

I am trying to figure out 2 things if you could help me out:

1 - Any 20 mm spring bars will fit (fat or non fat) on the invicta 8926OB?
2 - Can I use the stock spring bars with a NATO, is it safe?

If you guys could help out I would be really happy!


THANKS ALOT!


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

SeaMugger said:


> I've been following this thread for a long time, trying to absorb a fraction of the collective knowledge. This is the result. The case was debranded and I installed a dome crystal and raffles case back a couple of years ago. It still didn't get much wrist time because it was still too plain. Dagaz had a sale recently and decided to go all in with an Astro dial and snowflake hands, eBay bezel insert, and a last minute decision to get a Murphy dial. I made the watch strap as well so this is now a very personal watch that I'm proud of.


Beautiful! Nice work.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

alvez said:


> Hello Watchuseekers!
> 
> I am trying to figure out 2 things if you could help me out:
> 
> ...


I've used natos a lot. Never tried fat bars, but one thing I like about these cases is that there's plenty of space between the bar and case for thick natos, so I assume fat bars will work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I've used natos a lot. Never tried fat bars, but one thing I like about these cases is that there's plenty of space between the bar and case for thick natos, so I assume fat bars will work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for you feedback!

I think I will stick with the stock springbars for now. Is it safe?

THANKS!!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

alvez said:


> Thanks for you feedback!
> 
> I think I will stick with the stock springbars for now. Is it safe?
> 
> THANKS!!


Probably depends on what crazy stunts you're doing with your watch on, but I've never had an issue with the stock spring bars and nato /zulu type straps.


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

I’ve started my mod and everything has dissembled pretty easy. However I had a bezel question before I go any further. I’d like to save the bezel insert and re-use it. But will I have to take off the bezel insert to reinstall the bezel? Also I see the crystal gasket and I’m betting that should come out before I start grinding on the case. 

Edit: Found my answer in post #1071, so I'm going to try my best to be careful taking it off.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

BourbonButcher said:


> I've started my mod and everything has dissembled pretty easy. However I had a bezel question before I go any further. I'd like to save the bezel insert and re-use it. But will I have to take off the bezel insert to reinstall the bezel? Also I see the crystal gasket and I'm betting that should come out before I start grinding on the case.
> 
> Edit: Found my answer in post #1071, so I'm going to try my best to be careful taking it off.


I always take the bezel insert out to remove the bezel retaining wire. How did you disassemble it without removing the insert?


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

swank said:


> I always take the bezel insert out to remove the bezel retaining wire. How did you disassemble it without removing the insert?


I ended up carefully removing the insert by running my thumbnail around it and gently prying it. Then I removed the wires. I ended up saving the bezel insert, thank goodness


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

Changed this one up ever so slightly. Swapped the Dagaz dial and hands for Raffles.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm almost finished with my first build and I've already bought two more watches to mod...I can see how this can get addicting!


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey guys! My invicta springbars are a little bent, and since I am getting a NATO strap I will also get new and stronger springbars.

Will 1.1 mm tip spring bars fit invicta 8926?

If somoeone could help please!


Thanks alot guys!!


----------



## TownesVZ (Apr 1, 2019)

Is there anywhere that can do these mods for a reasonable price? Total noob sourcing parts for a mod and looking for someone to swap dial and hands, maybe crystal (in Portland, OR if that matters). 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

TownesVZ said:


> Is there anywhere that can do these mods for a reasonable price? Total noob sourcing parts for a mod and looking for someone to swap dial and hands, maybe crystal (in Portland, OR if that matters).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm'd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

TownesVZ said:


> Is there anywhere that can do these mods for a reasonable price? Total noob sourcing parts for a mod and looking for someone to swap dial and hands, maybe crystal (in Portland, OR if that matters).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@rbesass does excellent work (he's bailed me out twice now) and I'm pretty sure he's close to you!


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

So a ways back in the thread there is some discussion of brushing the bezel flutes (#4941; LifeTrekker tells us he uses a small wire brush in a Dremel). However I'm wondering if anyone else has a specific technique for accomplishing this. Or if you're using a similar technique then what exactly is your set up bit-wise? I'm not sure I can find a Dremel bit thin enough to brush the valleys without laying into the peaks more than I'd like.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Jowls said:


> So a ways back in the thread there is some discussion of brushing the bezel flutes (#4941; LifeTrekker tells us he uses a small wire brush in a Dremel). However I'm wondering if anyone else has a specific technique for accomplishing this. Or if you're using a similar technique then what exactly is your set up bit-wise? I'm not sure I can find a Dremel bit thin enough to brush the valleys without laying into the peaks more than I'd like.


I dulled the shine off of mine by just using a green scotch brite, just like for the case. You could give that a try. It is easiest when the watch is dissembled.

That said, I kind of wish I didn't do that. I left my second mod with a shiny bezel an brushed case, I like that a bit better, but it is all individual taste.

Have fun!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Jowls said:


> So a ways back in the thread there is some discussion of brushing the bezel flutes (#4941; LifeTrekker tells us he uses a small wire brush in a Dremel). However I'm wondering if anyone else has a specific technique for accomplishing this. Or if you're using a similar technique then what exactly is your set up bit-wise? I'm not sure I can find a Dremel bit thin enough to brush the valleys without laying into the peaks more than I'd like.


I used a folded piece of high grit sandpaper. Not sure I can find a good pic, though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvez (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey guys, any idea of what this is ? It looks like its dirty or some kind of aging.. I could not get better pictures..


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

The 4:00 feet for DAGs fff dials fit my 8926 perfectly - no dots needed.


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

My first full mod...

I am now ordering multiple dials, hands, crystals and a few 8926 watches to play with. 
I need to work a little more on the polishing on this one.
The wife is encouraging this hobby trying to keep me from my other hobby...rebuilding sports cars for fun.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

banjostang said:


> The 4:00 feet for DAGs fff dials fit my 8926 perfectly - no dots needed.


Going to guess you didn't get the dial you ordered, in that case.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Going to guess you didn't get the dial you ordered, in that case.


i'd wager the same guess


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

studiompd said:


> i'd wager the same guess


The dial I ordered is on the watch pictured above.
;>/


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

jzoo said:


> Going to guess you didn't get the dial you ordered, in that case.


Nope, it was the one I ordered and fit just fine. 
The pins were in the exact same place as the Invicta dial I removed.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

banjostang said:


> Nope, it was the one I ordered and fit just fine.
> The pins were in the exact same place as the Invicta dial I removed.


Then you were sent a 3:00 dial, not the 4:00 you ordered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

Does the 3:00 refer to where the date window is located or the winding position?


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

banjostang said:


> Does the 3:00 refer to where the date window is located or the winding position?


Should be date window.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

banjostang said:


> Does the 3:00 refer to where the date window is located or the winding position?


3:00 dial refers to where the stem is located. so the 8926 is a 3:00 dial where a Seiko turtle is a 4:00 dial. If you put the wrong one in your movement the dial will not be in the proper position.

I've just received my second 8926 and within an hour of getting it had it apart and last night got the case shaped and sterile.. waiting on an explorer dial and hands, a solid case back and a Murphy smooth bezel to show up in the mail now!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

Jabrnet said:


> 3:00 dial refers to where the stem is located. so the 8926 is a 3:00 dial where a Seiko turtle is a 4:00 dial. If you put the wrong one in your movement the dial will not be in the proper position.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thanks!
I did some more reading and this is absolutely correct. Thank you for the information. I guess I lucked out in ordering a 3:00 dial with a 4:00 date window.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

Question for the Invicta modding experts.

I have an Invicta 28701 Pro Diver World Cup edition







https://www.invictawatch.com/watche...el-stainless-steel-black-dial-nh35a-automatic

And I am looking to replace the external bezel with a smooth bezel. 
I see Murphy Manufacturing makes a replacement, but according to them there are variations on the case.
Their bezels are CNC machined to fit either the 8926 or 8926OB case.









I just have no clue as to which case the 28701 might have.
I did try to reach out to Invicta CS to see if they have that info, but figure it wouldn't hurt to consult the WUS collective. 
Anyone know by chance?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

TheJohnP said:


> Question for the Invicta modding experts.
> 
> I have an Invicta 28701 Pro Diver World Cup edition
> View attachment 14054187
> ...


I have no clue, but I'd approach the issue by removing the whole bezel and making measurements with calipers. Then I'd send that info and some pics to Dave from Murphy manufacturing and he could probably tell you what you can or can't use.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I picked up a few more project watches and ran into an interesting pre owned one: 8926 case & insert with an 8926OB/C bezel and an NH25A movement rather than NH35A.

Never even knew they used NH25As.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

didymus03 said:


> View attachment 14056041
> 
> 
> I picked up a few more project watches and ran into an interesting pre owned one: 8926 case & insert with an 8926OB/C bezel and an NH25A movement rather than NH35A.
> ...


Is that omega style insert what the OBs are shipping with now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

First experiment with texturing the metal on the stock dial and applied markers.

I really like the way it turned out, it catches the light in so many different ways. Can't wait to try other textures with different metals!

View attachment 14058735


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

TheJohnP said:


> Question for the Invicta modding experts.
> 
> I have an Invicta 28701 Pro Diver World Cup edition
> View attachment 14054187
> ...


Dave can help you out. I just went through this scenario, and you will have to remove the bezel to give him the necessary info. BUT!!! Dave has you covered there as well! Here is a link to the instructional videos as I found these to he very helpful.
https://www.murphymanufacturing.com/8926_install.html

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Anyone have some spare rose gold hands, preferably Dagaz?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Not an 8926, but a 9094










Am I doing this right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Is that omega style insert what the OBs are shipping with now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

I thought I might jump in andintroduce myself. My name is Ryan and I've been a long time lurked on this thread. I'm about halfway through but saw that Amazon has a deal so I thought I should piss or get off the pot so to speak and just buy one already. 

I now have a couple of weeks to decide which dial /hands/bezel/crystal etc I want (probably Milsub as Im slightly obsessed). If anyone has any ideas I'm open to suggestions. 

I have seen some awesome mods from you guys. Keep it up. 

Ryan


----------



## mwagnon (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi All,

I've always wanted to tackle a mod to learn more about watches in general and to personalize a watch for myself. After reading through a good portion of this thread, numerous YouTube videos, etc. for inspiration, I finally purchased an Invicta 8925OB. I have a new dial and hands coming from Dagaz, and I'm in the middle of gathering information for Dave Murphy regarding my bezel requirements.

I've managed to remove the insert without completely destroying it, but I can't seem to figure out how to remove the polygon/retention spring holding the bezel. The gap between the bezel and the crystal looks extremely narrow on my watch when compared to the other 8926's I've watched undergo this process. In those videos, you simply need to stick a sewing needle into the gap and fish up one of the ends of the spring and voila! I can't find anything small enough to fit into the space to even begin. Here's a photo of what I'm working with that might show my problem:









Is this method (pulling on the spring) the only way to remove the bezel from an 8926? I've replaced bezels on my Vostoks before by using a case knife that's been taped up to wedge in between the bottom of the bezel and the case and prying them apart. Can this also be done with the 8926?

Thanks for the read,
Mark


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

mwagnon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've always wanted to tackle a mod to learn more about watches in general and to personalize a watch for myself. After reading through a good portion of this thread, numerous YouTube videos, etc. for inspiration, I finally purchased an Invicta 8925OB. I have a new dial and hands coming from Dagaz, and I'm in the middle of gathering information for Dave Murphy regarding my bezel requirements.
> 
> ...


I just used a small precision flat screwdriver. push a couple of the pieces of the retainer until you find the end and just pop one end of it out then pull the rest out gently pulling towards the center.

good luck!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Don't pry on the bezel. It's really easy to bend them.

This works for me on the ones with a skinny gap-
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/diy-...1381514.html#/topics/1381514?page=1&_k=j78otk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally got around to modding my 8927OB.
Crystal Times Double Domed Sapphire with Blue AR
Dagaz Vintage Style FFF Dial - Gold - No Date
Yobokies Red Tipped FFF Hands Gold
Miros Time Seatbelt Nato "Fudgy"

Boy those hands were a b***h. Slight scratch on dial but can't really see. Not sure when or how I managed to do that.

May keep or give away to my friend as his wedding gift.


----------



## TheJohnP (Jan 28, 2010)

I was able to mod my 28701 World Cup edition.
Wanted to get rid of the external dive bezel and replace it with a smooth one. 
Thanks to Murphy Manufacturing, I was able to order the necessary part and their instructional videos were simple and easy to follow.

There was a question on whether my watch had the same case as the 8926/8926OB family to accept their IN4010 smooth bezel.
But looks like it worked out just fine.

Before:








After:


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi guys, been watching this thread for a little while now but this is my first post.

Many thanks to @Elfer996 for donating this awesome vintage dial.

Hopefully this is an 8926 but I picked up the case already debranded.



















Clark crystal that's maybe a little to thick but I think it adds to the vintage look.










Still a little on the fence with the green insert so I may swap that out for a more traditional black at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

FFF dial with PO insert, inspired by didymus03. Also, Murphy coin-edge bezels are no joke; the thing is a perfect fit and IMO absolutely beautiful:


----------



## CaryW (Apr 19, 2019)

After all these almost 1000 pages, does anyone have a link to a parts house for a replacement tube and crown? I am really not interested in redrilling and doing anything fancy, just replace the tube and crown. I believe I read on here that the tube diameter is 2.35 but I dont know if that was confirmed.


----------



## CaryW (Apr 19, 2019)

CaryW said:


> After all these almost 1000 pages, does anyone have a link to a parts house for a replacement tube and crown? I am really not interested in redrilling and doing anything fancy, just replace the tube and crown. I believe I read on here that the tube diameter is 2.35 but I dont know if that was confirmed.


Well at least I can confirm dimensions. " Brand new, genuine Invicta Pro Diver case tube and gasket. For Invicta Pro Diver model 8926OB. Case tube is 4mm tall by 4.5mm at the thread by 2.35mm at the tube. Will also fit models: 7048, 8926, 8927, 8927OB, 8928, 8928OB, 8930, 8930OB, 9010, 9403, 9404, 9423, 9743, F0068, 17044, 19272SYB, etc. Please check out our store for more parts! Condition: New without tags, Brand: Invicta,"


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

What do some of the Pro Divers have a yellow rotor and some do not not?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

NTMG said:


> What do some of the Pro Divers have a yellow rotor and some do not not?


Yellow is newer, it's older stock that don't (or a modder removes the yellow)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Lduffer said:


> Hi guys, been watching this thread for a little while now but this is my first post.
> 
> Many thanks to @Elfer996 for donating this awesome vintage dial.
> 
> ...


Wow! Awesome job. Love those hands

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> Wow! Awesome job. Love those hands
> 
> IG: pete.valhallalegend


Thanks, but I couldn't have done without an awesome dial to start with. So thanks again for that.

Got lucky with the matching hands, they were for an eta movement and don't normally work because the minute hand is usually just a bit too loose, but in this case it's just tight enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello everyone! I bought an 8926OB off of Amazon because of the sale going on. I did have a couple questions:

1) My watch came in a different box than what was shown on the listing. It seems genuine (Who would even fake an Invicta?), but I was just wondering if anyone else had gotten a box like this one rather than the decorative one with the pattern on top?















2) The bezel seems to have a lot of play in it when I am turning it, but locks into place ok when it's at 12:00. My only other experience with a rotating bezel was my Casio MDV106 which felt completely different, with each index solidly locking the bezel in place. Normally I wouldn't worry too much on a $58 watch, but I have seen lots of reviews saying the bezel action is tight and secure, while this one is loose and vague. It also makes an audible click if I push down on it, which is also not something I have heard about.
Since this is Amazon, I have a couple more weeks to return it if I got a lemon. However, after a week, it's averaging 3.6 seconds a day, so I am weighing if gambling on a tighter bezel is worth loosing the known accuracy of this one. 








I tried searching but I didn't see anyone specifically talking about bezel play in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Crossingrover said:


> Hello everyone! I bought an 8926OB off of Amazon because of the sale going on. I did have a couple questions:
> 
> 1) My watch came in a different box than what was shown on the listing. It seems genuine (Who would even fake an Invicta?), but I was just wondering if anyone else had gotten a box like this one rather than the decorative one with the pattern on top?
> View attachment 14086027
> ...


The nh35 typically run well out of the box. Now for the bezel play, I'd return it. I've gone through 8-10 of these and all have had tight bezels with solid clicks with minimal back play.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## idiotcountry2 (Feb 21, 2014)

Gold-toned Invictas. I'm curious if I should remove the unwanted gold-toned items with chemical or mechanical process? I'm presuming the plating is only a couple of microns thick and could easy be removed with a wire brush. Or??? Anyone have any experience going for a non-gold look from a gold watch?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

idiotcountry2 said:


> Gold-toned Invictas. I'm curious if I should remove the unwanted gold-toned items with chemical or mechanical process? I'm presuming the plating is only a couple of microns thick and could easy be removed with a wire brush. Or??? Anyone have any experience going for a non-gold look from a gold watch?
> 
> View attachment 14088241


I had some gold tones and I was hoping to brush those parts without removing the gold. I ended up flipping them and doing something else anyway, so I have no answer, but am also curious if someone else knows the answer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm looking to mod my 8926ob to be as close in form and function to a Tudor 79090/1680 Sub as humanly possible. To me, that means doing the following things:

- Remove Invicta branding from side of case

- Re-shape crown guards to be slightly more pointed

- Dial and hands swap for Dagaz Seventies Dial and silver Mercedes hands

- Swap bezel insert to 16610 style with embedded lume pearl

- solid caseback from Raffles/Alpha

- 20mm flip-lock bracelet with hollow end links

- Plexi crystal with cyclops

- Possibly remove click spring from the bezel to make it bi-directional

Obviously, that's quite an extensive list of mods, but I intend to do this in stages over a long period of time. My first order of business is the dial and hands as it seems pretty straightforward.

My main questions are regarding the case back and crystal.

I have seen some people here in the thread who have swapped to a solid case back. What dimensions/brands should I be looking for to ensure a good fit?

Secondly, I've seen people putting on domed crystals, but I have not seen any with a cyclops. I'm also guessing that getting the correct orientation on a cyclops would be pretty tough. Would it be possible to buy an acrylic crystal and then stick the cyclops on with UV glue, and has anyone done this?









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Oops. Meant to go for a vintage bezel insert... there are a few more pics on my Instagram as well.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I got the same box with a recent purchase of a 9094OB. The bezel has some rotational back play, but negligible vertical play. I'll keep it and adjust the spring, but not sure what I'd do if there were vertical movement. Probably return it.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

didymus03 said:


> Oops. Meant to go for a vintage bezel insert... there are a few more pics on my Instagram as well.
> View attachment 14092323


I have a blue bezel that won't budge after hours in bleach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Crossingrover said:


> I'm looking to mod my 8926ob to be as close in form and function to a Tudor 79090/1680 Sub as humanly possible. To me, that means doing the following things:
> 
> - Remove Invicta branding from side of case
> 
> ...


Alpha-watch used to have them. Fit perfectly

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Got my Explor-ation modded 8926OB done tonight which included case work, Murphy bezel, removal of cyclops, added raffles- time Merc hands, dial, and case back. Next it's time to decide which strap to go with.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> Got my Explor-ation modded 8926OB done tonight which included case work, Murphy bezel, removal of cyclops, added crystal times Merc hands, dial, and case back. Next it's time to decide which strap to go with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a mod in the works with this same look. Gonna keep the crown guards, and do different hands though


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> Got my Explor-ation modded 8926OB done tonight which included case work, Murphy bezel, removal of cyclops, added crystal times Merc hands, dial, and case back. Next it's time to decide which strap to go with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work. Did you get any reduction in the thickness using the crystal times case back? If yes, how much and which one did you use? Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

redzebra said:


> Nice work. Did you get any reduction in the thickness using the crystal times case back? If yes, how much and which one did you use? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


sorry... I used Raffles-times... it looks like it's now 13.5mm instead of 14mm. I used the Bubble Military Sub Milsub Diver's Watch Case Back.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Crossingrover said:


> - solid caseback from Raffles/Alpha
> 
> I have seen some people here in the thread who have swapped to a solid case back. What dimensions/brands should I be looking for to ensure a good fit?


Rafffles milsub caseback is what you want.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I posted earlier that I had gotten an older 8926 with an NH25A and an OB bezel (probably modded on there). Anyways, today I noticed it has significantly brighter lume compared to any of my other stock Invicta dials and hands. Yet another inconsistency.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## tmokorn (Jul 4, 2018)

I recently picked up an Invicta 21719. It’s a 40mm case, and the crystal is approximately 30mm (I don’t have a digital micrometer). Is this the same case and bezel as the 8928OB? I would like to think the movement is the only difference (open heart, no date). It doesn’t look like anyone has modded this particular watch. I would like to replace the aluminum bezel with a ceramic one, and replace the mineral crystal with a double domed sapphire. Thoughts?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

A crystal swap should be easy, but the only reliable way to do it is to measure the current one. You have to be sure if Invicta used 30mm or 29.5mm.

I am not aware of a drop-in ceramic bezel insert. Some have modified either the insert or the bezel, but that is beyond my skills.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

swank said:


> A crystal swap should be easy, but the only reliable way to do it is to measure the current one. You have to be sure if Invicta used 30mm or 29.5mm.
> 
> I am not aware of a drop-in ceramic bezel insert. Some have modified either the insert or the bezel, but that is beyond my skills.


Sounds like a similar case, but I agree that the only reliable way to replace the crystal is to measure the stock one.

Currently there are ceramic drop in bezel inserts on ebay. I believe you can just search "8926 ceramic" and you'll get some hits. I think they're a bit over 40-50 tho,


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Cyclops is off; Case work & bracelet are done. Now I can start assembling.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Cyclops is off; Case work & bracelet are done. Now I can start assembling.
> 
> View attachment 14103599
> 
> ...


Lookin' good ! Give us a close up of your crown guards as well when you post the assembled package.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

All logos removed, case reshaped and thinned, bead blasted and brushed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Very nice!! Is the dial self made?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Randy, looking good 

I still have not made a mod of your 3-6-9 dial. Was thinking tiger concept 5508 with DG2813. 
I just need to find all white sword hands for the DG2813.... Or those all white lollipop hands you used. Looks really good 

Does anyone have an idea where to source those hands? Couldn't find them myself up to now


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> Lookin' good ! Give us a close up of your crown guards as well when you post the assembled package.


Thanks for that. CG's remain stock, just brushed. Nothing sexy like Randy's mod.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Awesome Randy! What parts of the case did you reshape and where did you thin it?


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Assembly Complete.

























































Base Watch - Invicta 8926C (Scalloped Bezel)
Debranded Case Side, Crown & Bracelet Clasp
Brushed Case, Crown, Bracelet/Bracelet Sides/Clasp
New Coin Edge Bezel from Murphy Mfg
New Insert from WholesaleOutlet990
Dial & Hands from WUS Member


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

studiompd said:


> Awesome Randy! What parts of the case did you reshape and where did you thin it?


The lugs on the invicta are too thick. I took them down.







the watch below is stock







this watch has been thinned and contoured.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

rbesass said:


> The lugs on the invicta are too thick. I took them down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Did you take material from the top or bottom of the lugs, or both? I'd like to thin the mid case, lugs and all, and also make them skinner when looked at from the top.


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

I’m had to wait for Crystal Times sapphire double domes to come in so hopefully they will be here soon. My Dagaz dial and hands took a month because they were stuck in customs for weeks. All my parts got backed up so I actually have 3 watches that will be finished at the same time! 

My big take aways from my first build 

- Setting hands requires 1 finger of bourbon for every cup of coffee. I bought a hand setter but had much better luck with the ball point pen trick. Also post-it notes work well for picking up tiny parts

- Take pictures of everything so you know how it goes back together. 

- After reading the ENTIRE thread I have come to the conclusion that the members here are incredibly helpful and downright awesome! 

I’ll be posting as soon as the crystals come in!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Yesterday I spent about an hour in a pool testing out the waterproof-ness of a to-be-modded stock 9094OB. Much of that time was spent at about 6 feet under swimming laps at the bottom of the pool. I'm happy to say that there are no signs of moisture and the watch is working great.















edit: two other things I noticed. 1. This particular 9094OB has more of a purple hue to the dial when the sunburst shows, and 2. after swimming I recommend washing the watch in soap and water because after drying it looked terrible with all the water spots over everything.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

8926OB
Yobokies dial
Murphy bezel
DLW handset
GS PHD Hi Dome 30.9mm acrylic crystal. Installed without gasket.


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

man that’s a tasteful rendition, makes a statement


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Finally finished my first mod! It was kind of a pain in the last stretch. I would get everything together then I would find lint and have to take it apart. Then the hands started sticking so I had to go through the entire hand setting again! But like I said I am really happy with it.

"Skyfall Mod" 
Dagaz dial & hands 
Crystal Times double dome sapphire


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

A few combinations to think through...


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

What is everyone’s thoughts on AR coating? Does it make a big difference? I just saw that Clear AR is available.


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

BourbonButcher said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on AR coating? Does it make a big difference? I just saw that Clear AR is available.


Guess it's a personal choice, but I'm a big fan of it. Done right it makes the crystal just disappear at times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Lduffer said:


> Guess it's a personal choice, but I'm a big fan of it. Done right it makes the crystal just disappear at times.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, I wish I wouldn't have bought two clear non AR coating sapphire crystal. I didn't realizes clear AR was a thing. I just compared it to my Omega and its quite the difference. Dang!


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Changed up for some bbq.










Hmmm wrong thread that I posted in. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Still nice though haha


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

While I wait for my parts to come in I decided to experiment with making ghost bezel inserts. I actually really like them!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I decided to go with a 9094OB dial, modified with a custom old indices logo, golden cathedral hands from Esslinger, and a leather zulu for my latest experiment.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Yobokies dial and hands
Tiger Concept insert
Single dome mineral crystal
Sand blasted case


----------



## AVD (May 7, 2019)

Far from perfect, but it's my own!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

AVD said:


> Far from perfect, but it's my own!


I enjoyed all the mods on this page.

Did you need to file that bracelet at all to get it to fit?


----------



## AVD (May 7, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> AVD said:
> 
> 
> > Far from perfect, but it's my own!
> ...


Absolutely. With a bit of patience, it finally popped right in.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Sometimes I get carried away with this hobby.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> Sometimes I get carried away with this hobby.
> View attachment 14132345


Really nice 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Omnificuser said:


> *16610 Homage*
> 
> *Mod list:*
> Sterile Sub homage caseback (Thickness is at 12.5 to 13mm, just like the real Sub!)
> ...


where did you get the solid caseback?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

anyone know where to get a solid caseback? and maybe a different bezel and ceramic insert???


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Solid Case back = raffles 
Inserts (non ceramic) = tiger concept

Ceramic ones won't be a simple drop in fit 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Solid Case back = raffles 
Inserts (non ceramic) = tiger concept

Ceramic ones won't be a simple drop in fit 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> anyone know where to get a solid caseback? and maybe a different bezel and ceramic insert???


Murphy Manufacturing makes a coin edge bezel that accepts 38mm Parnis ceramic inserts. Email Dave and ask about the IN4054.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Poerger said:


> Ceramic ones won't be a simple drop in fit


It took me a while, but I found one that is a drop-in fit for the Murphy coin-edge bezel!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/162223150188


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

BourbonButcher said:


> While I wait for my parts to come in I decided to experiment with making ghost bezel inserts. I actually really like them!
> View attachment 14124359


Could you tell me where you got those inserts? I haven't seen that style before, with the dots between the numbers.


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

LukeZ said:


> Could you tell me where you got those inserts? I haven't seen that style before, with the dots between the numbers.


This bezel insert is from an Invicta. I searched for awhile and found basically a 8926 but with a grey bezel. I'm actually going to swap it for another grey bezel. So I tossed this one up on the 'ol eBay to cover the cost of the new one.


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

BourbonButcher said:


> This bezel insert is from an Invicta. I searched for awhile and found basically a 8926 but with a grey bezel. I'm actually going to swap it for another grey bezel. So I tossed this one up on the 'ol eBay to cover the cost of the new one.


Ha! Maybe I should quit throwing away my Invicta bezels. Here I've done a dozen of these mods and I was thinking I "had never seen that bezel before"!


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

LukeZ said:


> Ha! Maybe I should quit throwing away my Invicta bezels. Here I've done a dozen of these mods and I was thinking I "had never seen that bezel before"!


I didn't notice the dots until I put the Skyfall mod together. Then I was like hmm I don't care for them haha.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> Sometimes I get carried away with this hobby.
> View attachment 14132345


Are these mock-ups or did you mod all of these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

These are photoshopped...any votes for which one I should go with?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> Are these mock-ups or did you mod all of these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mockups! I have a few new watches to mod and I was getting a feel for what I might like.


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys. Have a question. I was interested in doing a GMT mod. My understanding is that you need an 8926 with a Miyota. What movement casing do you use to put the Chinese GMT movement into the Invicta? Use the one that was in the Miyota or is there a place I can purchase one that will help the movement fit into the case.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

The movement holder in the Miyota 8926 will fit the DG3804b GMT movement as well.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> View attachment 14125113
> View attachment 14125115
> 
> I decided to go with a 9094OB dial, modified with a custom old indices logo, golden cathedral hands from Esslinger, and a leather zulu for my latest experiment.


oh! that is a great idea to use old indices as a logo! Brilliant!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

I absolutely love this watch. I'm calling it "Blood Bay" mod hahaha

Dagaz snowflake hands 
Dagaz dial 
Murphy coin bezel 
Aftermarket bezel insert


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Not sure why my photos flipped weird but you get the idea


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Got this pic from my wife at work today, Dagaz Astro dial, exactly one week after clicking the order button! I can't wait to get home and open it up!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> These are photoshopped...any votes for which one I should go with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, good mockups  I prefer the top left one for two reasons: I like that the second hand matches the red triangle and ties the dial to the insert, but isn't too overbearing like in the lower left and the lower middle. I also think the snowflake M.H. hands have more presence and better balance the white lines on the bezel insert.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> First of all, good mockups  I prefer the top left one for two reasons: I like that the second hand matches the red triangle and ties the dial to the insert, but isn't too overbearing like in the lower left and the lower middle. I also think the snowflake M.H. hands have more presence and better balance the white lines on the bezel insert.


I agree...that second hand is too bulky for this build. I made a few more mock-ups, because I'm crazy, and I think I might go with ranger hands and either an arrow or mil spec second hand in red from DLW. I've been on the fence about snowflake hands, but I think I might save up for a Tiger Concept snowflake later this year.

Thanks for your feedback and good luck with your build(s)!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone fit a Tiger Concepts 5513 insert on a 8926ob? I think the dims are a little smaller so was wondering if the gap to shave it down is very noticeable. William doesn't offer the dark blue insert I want for the 5508.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

This is one of the results of last night's part swapping. I'll post pics of the other two watches later.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> This is one of the results of last night's part swapping. I'll post pics of the other two watches later.
> View attachment 14149759
> View attachment 14149763


Looks good! Is that an SKX insert you sanded down?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> Looks good! Is that an SKX insert you sanded down?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I got it from ebay seller am-diver. They are under the heading, "Aluminium insert for AM-WATCHES bezel US" right now it seems. There is also an orange one in the same size. I did have to spend a bit of time sanding it down for it to fit correctly.

Here are the other 2 from the same session :


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

I just completely butchered a crown. Anyone have an extra? Or know of a good replacement?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

NamNorimai said:


> These are photoshopped...any votes for which one I should go with?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top middle. Looks the cleanest and most balanced.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Jowls said:


> I just completely butchered a crown. Anyone have an extra? Or know of a good replacement?


I don't but I'm guesssing Ofrei or esslinger should have a compatible crown. What did you do to your crown?


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

studiompd said:


> I don't but I'm guesssing Ofrei or esslinger should have a compatible crown. What did you do to your crown?


I tried to remove the crown logo with a 1" belt sander. I got a little aggressive and took too much off the top. Put a hole in it. Doh. I was under the impression that it was a little thicker.

Thanks for the recommendations! Looking back through the thread apparently Tiger Concept has a crown that works with minimal modification. Still, if anyone has an extra in need of a home...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Jowls said:


> I tried to remove the crown logo with a 1" belt sander. I got a little aggressive and took too much off the top. Put a hole in it. Doh. I was under the impression that it was a little thicker.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations! Looking back through the thread apparently Tiger Concept has a crown that works with minimal modification. Still, if anyone has an extra in need of a home...


Woah, didn't it was that thin! Good to know as I was thinking of sanding the logo on mine off also.

Oh ya, forgot about the TC. I think its triploc as well if you get the TC tube!


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

studiompd said:


> Woah, didn't it was that thin! Good to know as I was thinking of sanding the logo on mine off also.


Well, there are two relevant variables here: 1) the thickness of the crown; and 2) my idiocy. I clearly overestimated the former and underestimated the latter. You may be underestimating both.


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Live and Let's die buzzsaw bezel


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

BourbonButcher said:


> Live and Let's die buzzsaw bezel
> 
> View attachment 14153419
> 
> View attachment 14153421


Did you hand file that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Did you hand file that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, I was just messing around with a dremel rotary tool. I'm going to clean it up a bit with a small file though


----------



## pedroswatch (May 9, 2019)

Is Murphy still around? I'm trying to order a bezel from the website - sent and email and have heard nothing. Any tips?


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

pedroswatch said:


> Is Murphy still around? I'm trying to order a bezel from the website - sent and email and have heard nothing. Any tips?


As far as I know. I ordered a bezel about 3 weeks ago. Maybe try DM on Instagram.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

I've come across one of the subs with a really tight tolerances in the bezel assembly. Prying out the spring assembly using normal methods isn't possible. IIRC, using a couple shaving blades to pry up the bezel to get at the click spring and/or spring assembly works to free up the bezel. Is this still the preferred method? Any tips or other moethods to try?


----------



## pedroswatch (May 9, 2019)

Jowls said:


> FFF dial with PO insert, inspired by didymus03. Also, Murphy coin-edge bezels are no joke; the thing is a perfect fit and IMO absolutely beautiful:
> 
> View attachment 14076329
> 
> ...


Your crown is perfect. Did you do it, or did you buy it. Beautiful watch.


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

studiompd said:


> I've come across one of the subs with a really tight tolerances in the bezel assembly. Prying out the spring assembly using normal methods isn't possible. IIRC, using a couple shaving blades to pry up the bezel to get at the click spring and/or spring assembly works to free up the bezel. Is this still the preferred method? Any tips or other moethods to try?


I just ran into this too with the 8926 with the scalloped bezel. I could hardly see the retaining spring and its impossible to get out. I used a case back pry tool and carefully worked my way around the bezel until it came off. The bezel retaining spring was left in place and the click spring stayed as well. I marked the case a little bit but I'm going to refinish the case anyway. Just be careful that it doesn't slip. Good luck!


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Spent the rainy day experimenting again. I tried to bake the dial and hands but they wouldn't budge. Giving up at 450°, I was afraid I was going to bubble the paint. I tried a few things but what really did the trick was Turmeric spice. I'm very happy with the results


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

pedroswatch said:


> Your crown is perfect. Did you do it, or did you buy it. Beautiful watch.


Thanks! I did it with my drill press. I just wrapped the crown in tape, chucked it up and brought it down softly on sandpaper (on an mdf base) a dozen or so times. Once the logo was gone I took a green scotchbrite across it.

The guards were removed with a five degree incline jig on a 1" belt sander.


----------



## pedroswatch (May 9, 2019)

Jowls said:


> Thanks! I did it with my drill press. I just wrapped the crown in tape, chucked it up and brought it down softly on sandpaper (on an mdf base) a dozen or so times. Once the logo was gone I took a green scotchbrite across it.
> 
> The guards were removed with a five degree incline jig on a 1" belt sander.


Drill Press! Why didn't I think of that? Awesome - looks so good. It's the details, right? Everything is important.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BourbonButcher said:


> I just ran into this too with the 8926 with the scalloped bezel. I could hardly see the retaining spring and its impossible to get out. I used a case back pry tool and carefully worked my way around the bezel until it came off. The bezel retaining spring was left in place and the click spring stayed as well. I marked the case a little bit but I'm going to refinish the case anyway. Just be careful that it doesn't slip. Good luck!


Thanks for this idea. I'm trying not to mark up the case because mine has a black coating and I can't really refinish the case since it'll probably take off the coating. I did find another method someone linked to earlier in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/diy-...-1381514.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1381514
Essentially a pvc pipe and hose clamp solution!



BourbonButcher said:


> Spent the rainy day experimenting again. I tried to bake the dial and hands but they wouldn't budge. Giving up at 450°, I was afraid I was going to bubble the paint. I tried a few things but what really did the trick was Turmeric spice. I'm very happy with the results
> 
> View attachment 14156427


The original dye! NOt only will tumeric give a wonderful patina to your sub homage, it will help with inflammation lol


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

studiompd said:


> I've come across one of the subs with a really tight tolerances in the bezel assembly. Prying out the spring assembly using normal methods isn't possible. IIRC, using a couple shaving blades to pry up the bezel to get at the click spring and/or spring assembly works to free up the bezel. Is this still the preferred method? Any tips or other moethods to try?


I've used shaving blades to good effect but not to pry up the bezel - I don't know if they would be strong enough for that anyway. Instead, I remove the bezel insert, then slip into the paper-thin gap a double-edged shaving blade, vertically (in other words, the narrow end is being slipped into the gap). Because the blade is so thin it will fit and it will also curve to the contour of the bezel. It takes a good deal of force to get it in because it has to depress the bezel click spring, so be very careful not to cut yourself!

I use two blades and then scootched one around while carefully prying up at the bezel with my finger. Scootching the blade around is the best time to slice your finger off. But if done correctly the bezel will come off, the case will remain un-marred, and your fingers will remain intact.

I've tried prying tricks before but it is very easy to deform the bezel and then getting it flat again can be darn near impossible.

The PVC approach may work too, never tried it.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

BourbonButcher said:


> Spent the rainy day experimenting again. I tried to bake the dial and hands but they wouldn't budge. Giving up at 450°, I was afraid I was going to bubble the paint. I tried a few things but what really did the trick was Turmeric spice. I'm very happy with the results
> 
> View attachment 14156427


Looks really good. Can you explain the process in more detail? I might try this at some point as well since I have a couple extra stock dials.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

LukeZ said:


> I've used shaving blades to good effect but not to pry up the bezel - I don't know if they would be strong enough for that anyway. Instead, I remove the bezel insert, then slip into the paper-thin gap a double-edged shaving blade, vertically (in other words, the narrow end is being slipped into the gap). Because the blade is so thin it will fit and it will also curve to the contour of the bezel. It takes a good deal of force to get it in because it has to depress the bezel click spring, so be very careful not to cut yourself!
> 
> I use two blades and then scootched one around while carefully prying up at the bezel with my finger. Scootching the blade around is the best time to slice your finger off. But if done correctly the bezel will come off, the case will remain un-marred, and your fingers will remain intact.
> 
> ...


Def not strong enough to pry up the bezel, gave up on that fast. I'll try your method of inserting the short end into the gap and try working the bezel click spring down - might have to sand down the razor edge before I hurt myself!

Yep, I've read these bezels aren't the strongest and I don't want to bend them so if this doesn't work I'll try the pcv method.

Thanks again for the tips LukeZ!


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> Looks really good. Can you explain the process in more detail? I might try this at some point as well since I have a couple extra stock dials.


Thanks! I took a small container and mixed turmeric with water to form a paste. I submerged the dial in the container. I put the hands on a piece of wax paper and covered them in the turmeric paste. I knew I would lose the hands if I put them in the container. I waited an hour and rinsed with warm water. I let them dry on a paper towel. Thats it, super easy! Make sure to wear gloves because turmeric obviously stains and it will make you paws look like you smoke 3 packs a day.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BourbonButcher said:


> Live and Let's die buzzsaw bezel
> 
> View attachment 14153419
> 
> View attachment 14153421


What I want is the magnet bezel!


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> What I want is the magnet bezel!


This project is actually a movie prop piece. The face and bezel will spin and I'm actually placing magnets in the bracelet as well.


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

BourbonButcher said:


> This project is actually a movie prop piece. The face and bezel will spin and I'm actually placing magnets in the bracelet as well.


That'll be really neat man


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

View attachment 14161861


























9094OB
Yobokies dial
Dagaz hands
2mm sapphire crystal
Murphy bezel
Tiger Concept insert


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Jowls said:


> View attachment 14161861
> 
> 
> View attachment 14161867
> ...


Classy build, love those octopus dials! If you or anyone else has a spare blue bezel I'd love to use it on a future build.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi all,
I would like to start a project to modify one Invicta 8926ob, but I have no specific ability for that, so please I would like to receive your suggestion about which sites are specialized in this type of modifications.

I live in Italy, so I would prefer to send the watch for mods in Europe, alternatively I accept suggestions for addresses even in the USA.

In particular I would like to get a milsub 5517 final result, with a double domed sapphire, sword hands, no date,

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Just finished up a Sub style mod with a little BB flair on the dial. I'm pleased with this one!

Specs as follows:

Debranded case and brushed sides for a more utilitarian look.

Lucuis Atelier dial and hands, which were great quality.

Crystal times low dome sapphire crystal with green AR.

Couldn't find an insert for the 8926 with blue lume for the pip, so I snagged some powder, some two-part epoxy, and made a new pip which matched perfectly.

Admiralty Gray zuludiver strap to cap it off.


----------



## Deltasleep (Jan 10, 2015)

It's quite addicting. More to come lol.

Scuffed mod with spare parts from previous attempts. 
Omega planet ocean homage attempt.
Oris 65 diver homage attempt.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Deltasleep said:


> It's quite addicting. More to come lol.
> 
> Scuffed mod with spare parts from previous attempts.
> Omega planet ocean homage attempt.
> ...


That orange PO bezel insert paired with the coin edge bezel and that strap look great (the dial and hands were a logical choice that work very well too)! Really stands out and looks very clean and sporty but still elegant and stylish. I like it a lot.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Did a double take on the Oris 65! Nice work!


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Playing around with filters and my Dagaz red dot dial... Bored waiting for my new hands set from Hong Kong, should be here this week!! 😁😁


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

I've been lurking for a while and am now on my 6th-10th watch Mods. I've completed four 8926 mods and one orient. I have five more on the bench that are in various stages of modding.

I went through all the posts on this thread and on some of the other very useful ones on the 8926 and built a reference document that I use for modding details and parts ordering. I keep adding to this as I go along and the great folks on this site come up with new mods and sources. I'd post this as a word doc to save space but the site doesn't seem to allow that.

Apologies in advance for the length of the post..

Here's the information I use:

I*nvicta 8926 Modification Information:*

*BEZELS*:
• Original bezel insert is internal 30.30mm & external 37.45mm search ebay for rolex bezel insert 16610
• Scalloped bezel - 30.7 X 37.4 bezel insert seems to fit perfectly in the 8926 
• Bezel click wire is 0.70mm Bezel retaining wire is 0.40mm 
• 8926A is scalloped bezel 8926 OB is original bezel and 8926 C is coin edge
• Bezel inserts for the Scalloped bezel can have a narrower opening. These may interfere with domed or thicker crystals. 
• Tiger concepts bezels fit 8926 "Bezel insert fit 5508V5 and 16800 Case inner 30.75mm outer 37.64mm": http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html

*DIALS*:
• Stock dial is 28.53mm...the case should accommodate dials up to 29.20mm
• Dial feet are 1 1/2 and 7 1/2
• Dial size 28.5 any dial stated to fit Seiko 7s26.4R15 or 6R15 crown at 3 should fit
• Raffies & ofrei sell eta based dials so date window will be off for Seiko
• Dials listed for the DG2813 is a clone of the Miyota movement (same goes for hands). 
• Dials that say both DG2813 and ETA2824 have two sets of dial feet. Cut off the feet that don't line up to your movement. 
• 28.5 dials should fit most Seiko-powered variants. Dials made for Seiko with 3 o'clock date window are preferred, as dial feet will align with NH35 movement. Those built for 4 o'clock date will fit, but you will need to remove the dial feet and rely instead on dial dots or similar. You can use adhesive tape left over from Dagaz bezel insert tape, stacked three-high, and it works fine. 
3 o'clock dials available from Dagaz and Yobokies (with Yobokies, you need to ask alignment; Dagaz separates his dials into 3 and 4 o'clock alignments). 
• Alpha-Watch sells inserts in the Omega PO style

*Crystals*:
• Stock crystal is flat mineral 30mm x 2.5mm
• Ob crystal is 30mm 
• Scallop crystal is 29.5mm 
• Stella extra high dome Crystal 30mm sku 20437
• Ob crystaltimes 30mm monster crystal.
• 1mm domed crystal from Esslingerhttps://www.esslinger.com/domed-and-round-sapphire-watch-crystal/
• Invicta uses a flat crystal that is 2.5mm thick. You can use a 3mm crystal with no issues. Crystals from China as well as Esslinger that are single domed, 2.5 - 3.5mm thick (2.5 at the edges, 3.5 at the center) fit. You can go even thicker (several people have utilized the Tropic 19 acrylic crystal to great success) 
CrystalTimes sells sapphire double domed crystals with the Anti Reflective (AR) coating. A little more expensive but a worthwhile investment
• If you are looking for a double domed 30mm crystal times has them. They are listed as crystal for monster. They have a few so be sure you are ordering the double domed. 
• 30mm crystals are available in sapphire from Dagaz and CrystalTimes (ebay). The Dagaz double dome big bubble sapphire (for the Seiko Monster) fits great, but is quite pricey at $60. 
• 29.5mm crystals: Esslinger has good selection of mineral crystals in flat and domed. Selection is a matter of preference. Note, however, that a crystal that is 2.5mm thick at the outside edge will sit flush with the inside edge of many after-market bezel inserts. So, I prefer any crystal that is at least 2.5mm thick at the edge; otherwise, you get a gap between crystal and insert that collects dust and, to my eye, is unsightly. Note further that, some bezel inserts are thinner than others; the stock insert is quite thin, and the 2.5mm crystals may stand proud of the inside edge of the insert. 3.0mm thick crystals also work well if you prefer a bit of a raised crystal. 
• To replace a 29.5mm mineral or sapphire crystal in an Invicta case with a crystal gasket installed, a 29.8mm acrylic crystal fits nicely.
• There are a number of mineral crystals from Esslinger that fit this bill, all found at Watch Crystals > Fancy Glass 
• Crystal Gaskets for use with 29.5mm crystals, Esslinger, Part No. 84.682.29.5 (1.75mm height), reportedly will fit. Also, reportedly, Part No. 84.681.29.5 will fit (1.25mm height).
• Domed: 
Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Crystals 3.5mm Middle and 2.5mm Edge, SKU 201702
Watch Crystal Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Crystals 4.00 mm Middle and 3.00mm Edge, SKU 201703
Esslinger sells a high dome acrylic, looks great if you can live with a bit of a gap between crystal and insert. Here it is: GS Watch Crystal PHD Hi Dome Watch Crystals, SKU 20531. The gap is more than I like, so I'll keep searching for a better alternative, perhaps Ofrei or Startime Supply has one.
• Flat:
Watch Crystal Flat Round Mineral Glass Crystal, 2.5 mm Thick, SKU 201250 
Watch Crystal Flat Round Mineral Glass Crystal, 3.0 mm Thick, SKU 201300-29.5

*Hands*:
• "Any Seiko hands will fit the NH35 movement" is debatable. 
• Available from Dagaz and Yobokies, as full sets and separately as hour/minute and seconds.
• DLW has hands that fit
• Orient Mako 1 hands fit 8926
• Hand sizes 1.5mm hours, 0.9mm minutes, .02mm seconds. aka150/90/20 
• Ofrei hands need to bend minute hand to fit
• Do hands for the 7S26 (SKX007, etc.) also fit NH35A? I installed a set of hands from from Dagaz, meant to fit 7S26 and others, on my Invicta with NH35A movement. The hour hand was good, the minute didn't fit at all, and the central hole of the second hand had to be widened to fit. My answer would be no.
• Flying in the face of a commonly held belief about hand hole sizes I want to bring to the table a little bit of information about the ETA 28xx and Seiko 7Sxx mechanical movements.

Great information From a thread post on hands "There is a basic tenet that the hand hole size of 1.50 for the hour hand & 0.90 for the minute hand are common between the Seiko 7Sxx and ETA 28xx series movements, this is a close generalization but the actual sizes are: Seiko: 1.50 hour, 0.89 minute ETA: 1.51 hour, 0.91 minute. On the grand scheme of things these differences seem small and in some cases they are, however as we will see, it can cause problems. Take for example, the hour hand made for a Seiko. It will fit on the ETA because you are taking a slightly smaller hole and installing it on a slightly larger post. 0.01mm is not enough to prevent the hand from seating properly when going from smaller to larger. The problems can start when you want to take a ETA specific minute hand and install it on the Seiko. If the hand hole tolerance fell on the small side and Seiko post tolerance built on the large side the hand will fit. I have put ETA hands on Seiko movements and have had no problems, this is rare though. Most of the time the ETA minute hand will freely lift off the Seiko post. To remedy this situation you can turn the hand over and bend the return flange a little for tighter fit or, if you have many of the same hands, you can try different ones to test for a better fit. If you are a hobbyist and don't mind if the hand doesn't fit perfectly square on the post then the first option is viable, personally I won't do this because I can't have customers with watches where the minute hand can come loose at any given moment. The gist of this post can be summed up that ETA minute hands have a very high propensity of fitting loose on Seiko movements, while the hour hands will fit fine for either movement and the Seiko minute will fit the ETA, albeit somewhat tight. YMMV, the hands I make are held to very tight tolerances and this entire size issue may be affecting me more than others, lately I've had to have hands re-made and not be able to finish watch mods, figured I would share my findings with you guys. (FYI, it is very easy to prove this out by taking a quality set of calipers and measuring the post sizes of the movements mentioned.)"

Case:
• Case back gasket is 31.50 internal diameter x 0.80 thickness, External dimension of gasket groove mikes at 32.20
• Lug size is 20mm
• New gasket Esslinger part numbers 30mm Crystal: 84.681.30.0 and 29.5mm Crystal: 84.681.29.5
• Raffles metal submariner case backs fit the Seiko powered 8926s

Retailers (in no particular order)
• Esslinger https://www.esslinger.com/
• Raffles http://................./
• Ofrei Watch Materials
• Dagaz https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/
• Yobokies https://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/library?sort=3&page=1
• Wholesale Outlet 990 WHOLESALEOUTLET990 | eBay Stores
• Crystal Times https://crystaltimes.net/
• Alpha-Watch Alpha Watch
• Startime Supply Star Time Supply- Your Watch Batteries, Movements, Tools, and Parts Supply House!
• Tiger Concepts http://www.tiger-concept.com/

Good Black Bay mod full instructions 
• http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html
• https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/black-bay-homage-mod-walkthrough-750900.html

Good YouTube videos:
• How to Mod Invicta 8926 Pro Diver Series 



 • nvicta 8926 S bezel removal 



 • Invicta 8926 bezel installation 




Have fun!
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

I've been lurking for a while and am now on my 6th-10th watch Mods. I've completed four 8926 mods and one orient. I have five more on the bench that are in various stages of modding.

I went through all the posts on this thread and on some of the other very useful ones on the 8926 and built a reference document that I use for modding details and parts ordering. I keep adding to this as I go along and the great folks on this site come up with new mods and sources. I'd post this as a word doc to save space but the site doesn't seem to allow that.

Apologies in advance for the length of the post..

Here's the information I use:

I*nvicta 8926 Modification Information:*

*BEZELS*:
• Original bezel insert is internal 30.30mm & external 37.45mm search ebay for rolex bezel insert 16610
• Scalloped bezel - 30.7 X 37.4 bezel insert seems to fit perfectly in the 8926 
• Bezel click wire is 0.70mm Bezel retaining wire is 0.40mm 
• 8926A is scalloped bezel 8926 OB is original bezel and 8926 C is coin edge
• Bezel inserts for the Scalloped bezel can have a narrower opening. These may interfere with domed or thicker crystals. 
• Tiger concepts bezels fit 8926 "Bezel insert fit 5508V5 and 16800 Case inner 30.75mm outer 37.64mm": http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html

*DIALS*:
• Stock dial is 28.53mm...the case should accommodate dials up to 29.20mm
• Dial feet are 1 1/2 and 7 1/2
• Dial size 28.5 any dial stated to fit Seiko 7s26.4R15 or 6R15 crown at 3 should fit
• Raffies & ofrei sell eta based dials so date window will be off for Seiko
• Dials listed for the DG2813 is a clone of the Miyota movement (same goes for hands). 
• Dials that say both DG2813 and ETA2824 have two sets of dial feet. Cut off the feet that don't line up to your movement. 
• 28.5 dials should fit most Seiko-powered variants. Dials made for Seiko with 3 o'clock date window are preferred, as dial feet will align with NH35 movement. Those built for 4 o'clock date will fit, but you will need to remove the dial feet and rely instead on dial dots or similar. You can use adhesive tape left over from Dagaz bezel insert tape, stacked three-high, and it works fine. 
3 o'clock dials available from Dagaz and Yobokies (with Yobokies, you need to ask alignment; Dagaz separates his dials into 3 and 4 o'clock alignments). 
• Alpha-Watch sells inserts in the Omega PO style

*Crystals*:
• Stock crystal is flat mineral 30mm x 2.5mm
• Ob crystal is 30mm 
• Scallop crystal is 29.5mm 
• Stella extra high dome Crystal 30mm sku 20437
• Ob crystaltimes 30mm monster crystal.
• 1mm domed crystal from Esslingerhttps://www.esslinger.com/domed-and-round-sapphire-watch-crystal/
• Invicta uses a flat crystal that is 2.5mm thick. You can use a 3mm crystal with no issues. Crystals from China as well as Esslinger that are single domed, 2.5 - 3.5mm thick (2.5 at the edges, 3.5 at the center) fit. You can go even thicker (several people have utilized the Tropic 19 acrylic crystal to great success) 
CrystalTimes sells sapphire double domed crystals with the Anti Reflective (AR) coating. A little more expensive but a worthwhile investment
• If you are looking for a double domed 30mm crystal times has them. They are listed as crystal for monster. They have a few so be sure you are ordering the double domed. 
• 30mm crystals are available in sapphire from Dagaz and CrystalTimes (ebay). The Dagaz double dome big bubble sapphire (for the Seiko Monster) fits great, but is quite pricey at $60. 
• 29.5mm crystals: Esslinger has good selection of mineral crystals in flat and domed. Selection is a matter of preference. Note, however, that a crystal that is 2.5mm thick at the outside edge will sit flush with the inside edge of many after-market bezel inserts. So, I prefer any crystal that is at least 2.5mm thick at the edge; otherwise, you get a gap between crystal and insert that collects dust and, to my eye, is unsightly. Note further that, some bezel inserts are thinner than others; the stock insert is quite thin, and the 2.5mm crystals may stand proud of the inside edge of the insert. 3.0mm thick crystals also work well if you prefer a bit of a raised crystal. 
• To replace a 29.5mm mineral or sapphire crystal in an Invicta case with a crystal gasket installed, a 29.8mm acrylic crystal fits nicely.
• There are a number of mineral crystals from Esslinger that fit this bill, all found at Watch Crystals > Fancy Glass 
• Crystal Gaskets for use with 29.5mm crystals, Esslinger, Part No. 84.682.29.5 (1.75mm height), reportedly will fit. Also, reportedly, Part No. 84.681.29.5 will fit (1.25mm height).
• Domed: 
Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Crystals 3.5mm Middle and 2.5mm Edge, SKU 201702
Watch Crystal Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Crystals 4.00 mm Middle and 3.00mm Edge, SKU 201703
Esslinger sells a high dome acrylic, looks great if you can live with a bit of a gap between crystal and insert. Here it is: GS Watch Crystal PHD Hi Dome Watch Crystals, SKU 20531. The gap is more than I like, so I'll keep searching for a better alternative, perhaps Ofrei or Startime Supply has one.
• Flat:
Watch Crystal Flat Round Mineral Glass Crystal, 2.5 mm Thick, SKU 201250 
Watch Crystal Flat Round Mineral Glass Crystal, 3.0 mm Thick, SKU 201300-29.5

*Hands*:
• "Any Seiko hands will fit the NH35 movement" is debatable. 
• Available from Dagaz and Yobokies, as full sets and separately as hour/minute and seconds.
• DLW has hands that fit
• Orient Mako 1 hands fit 8926
• Hand sizes 1.5mm hours, 0.9mm minutes, .02mm seconds. aka150/90/20 
• Ofrei hands need to bend minute hand to fit
• Do hands for the 7S26 (SKX007, etc.) also fit NH35A? I installed a set of hands from from Dagaz, meant to fit 7S26 and others, on my Invicta with NH35A movement. The hour hand was good, the minute didn't fit at all, and the central hole of the second hand had to be widened to fit. My answer would be no.
• Flying in the face of a commonly held belief about hand hole sizes I want to bring to the table a little bit of information about the ETA 28xx and Seiko 7Sxx mechanical movements.

Great information From a thread post on hands "There is a basic tenet that the hand hole size of 1.50 for the hour hand & 0.90 for the minute hand are common between the Seiko 7Sxx and ETA 28xx series movements, this is a close generalization but the actual sizes are: Seiko: 1.50 hour, 0.89 minute ETA: 1.51 hour, 0.91 minute. On the grand scheme of things these differences seem small and in some cases they are, however as we will see, it can cause problems. Take for example, the hour hand made for a Seiko. It will fit on the ETA because you are taking a slightly smaller hole and installing it on a slightly larger post. 0.01mm is not enough to prevent the hand from seating properly when going from smaller to larger. The problems can start when you want to take a ETA specific minute hand and install it on the Seiko. If the hand hole tolerance fell on the small side and Seiko post tolerance built on the large side the hand will fit. I have put ETA hands on Seiko movements and have had no problems, this is rare though. Most of the time the ETA minute hand will freely lift off the Seiko post. To remedy this situation you can turn the hand over and bend the return flange a little for tighter fit or, if you have many of the same hands, you can try different ones to test for a better fit. If you are a hobbyist and don't mind if the hand doesn't fit perfectly square on the post then the first option is viable, personally I won't do this because I can't have customers with watches where the minute hand can come loose at any given moment. The gist of this post can be summed up that ETA minute hands have a very high propensity of fitting loose on Seiko movements, while the hour hands will fit fine for either movement and the Seiko minute will fit the ETA, albeit somewhat tight. YMMV, the hands I make are held to very tight tolerances and this entire size issue may be affecting me more than others, lately I've had to have hands re-made and not be able to finish watch mods, figured I would share my findings with you guys. (FYI, it is very easy to prove this out by taking a quality set of calipers and measuring the post sizes of the movements mentioned.)"

Case:
• Case back gasket is 31.50 internal diameter x 0.80 thickness, External dimension of gasket groove mikes at 32.20
• Lug size is 20mm
• New gasket Esslinger part numbers 30mm Crystal: 84.681.30.0 and 29.5mm Crystal: 84.681.29.5
• Raffles metal submariner case backs fit the Seiko powered 8926s

Retailers (in no particular order)
• Esslinger https://www.esslinger.com/
• Raffles http://................./
• Ofrei Watch Materials
• Dagaz https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/
• Yobokies https://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/library?sort=3&page=1
• Wholesale Outlet 990 WHOLESALEOUTLET990 | eBay Stores
• Crystal Times https://crystaltimes.net/
• Alpha-Watch Alpha Watch
• Startime Supply Star Time Supply- Your Watch Batteries, Movements, Tools, and Parts Supply House!
• Tiger Concepts http://www.tiger-concept.com/

Good Black Bay mod full instructions 
• http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html
• https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/black-bay-homage-mod-walkthrough-750900.html

Good YouTube videos:
• How to Mod Invicta 8926 Pro Diver Series 



 • nvicta 8926 S bezel removal 



 • Invicta 8926 bezel installation 




Have fun!
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

I've been lurking for a while and am now on my 6th-10th watch Mods. I've completed four 8926 mods and one orient. I have five more on the bench that are in various stages of modding.

I went through all the posts on this thread and on some of the other very useful ones on the 8926 and built a reference document that I use for modding details and parts ordering. I keep adding to this as I go along and the great folks on this site come up with new mods and sources. I'd post this as a word doc to save space but the site doesn't seem to allow that.

Apologies in advance for the length of the post..

Here's the information I use:

I*nvicta 8926 Modification Information:*

*BEZELS*:
• Original bezel insert is internal 30.30mm & external 37.45mm search ebay for rolex bezel insert 16610
• Scalloped bezel - 30.7 X 37.4 bezel insert seems to fit perfectly in the 8926 
• Bezel click wire is 0.70mm Bezel retaining wire is 0.40mm 
• 8926A is scalloped bezel 8926 OB is original bezel and 8926 C is coin edge
• Bezel inserts for the Scalloped bezel can have a narrower opening. These may interfere with domed or thicker crystals. 
• Tiger concepts bezels fit 8926 "Bezel insert fit 5508V5 and 16800 Case inner 30.75mm outer 37.64mm": http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html

*DIALS*:
• Stock dial is 28.53mm...the case should accommodate dials up to 29.20mm
• Dial feet are 1 1/2 and 7 1/2
• Dial size 28.5 any dial stated to fit Seiko 7s26.4R15 or 6R15 crown at 3 should fit
• Raffies & ofrei sell eta based dials so date window will be off for Seiko
• Dials listed for the DG2813 is a clone of the Miyota movement (same goes for hands). 
• Dials that say both DG2813 and ETA2824 have two sets of dial feet. Cut off the feet that don't line up to your movement. 
• 28.5 dials should fit most Seiko-powered variants. Dials made for Seiko with 3 o'clock date window are preferred, as dial feet will align with NH35 movement. Those built for 4 o'clock date will fit, but you will need to remove the dial feet and rely instead on dial dots or similar. You can use adhesive tape left over from Dagaz bezel insert tape, stacked three-high, and it works fine. 
3 o'clock dials available from Dagaz and Yobokies (with Yobokies, you need to ask alignment; Dagaz separates his dials into 3 and 4 o'clock alignments). 
• Alpha-Watch sells inserts in the Omega PO style

*Crystals*:
• Stock crystal is flat mineral 30mm x 2.5mm
• Ob crystal is 30mm 
• Scallop crystal is 29.5mm 
• Stella extra high dome Crystal 30mm sku 20437
• Ob crystaltimes 30mm monster crystal.
• 1mm domed crystal from Esslingerhttps://www.esslinger.com/domed-and-round-sapphire-watch-crystal/
• Invicta uses a flat crystal that is 2.5mm thick. You can use a 3mm crystal with no issues. Crystals from China as well as Esslinger that are single domed, 2.5 - 3.5mm thick (2.5 at the edges, 3.5 at the center) fit. You can go even thicker (several people have utilized the Tropic 19 acrylic crystal to great success) 
CrystalTimes sells sapphire double domed crystals with the Anti Reflective (AR) coating. A little more expensive but a worthwhile investment
• If you are looking for a double domed 30mm crystal times has them. They are listed as crystal for monster. They have a few so be sure you are ordering the double domed. 
• 30mm crystals are available in sapphire from Dagaz and CrystalTimes (ebay). The Dagaz double dome big bubble sapphire (for the Seiko Monster) fits great, but is quite pricey at $60. 
• 29.5mm crystals: Esslinger has good selection of mineral crystals in flat and domed. Selection is a matter of preference. Note, however, that a crystal that is 2.5mm thick at the outside edge will sit flush with the inside edge of many after-market bezel inserts. So, I prefer any crystal that is at least 2.5mm thick at the edge; otherwise, you get a gap between crystal and insert that collects dust and, to my eye, is unsightly. Note further that, some bezel inserts are thinner than others; the stock insert is quite thin, and the 2.5mm crystals may stand proud of the inside edge of the insert. 3.0mm thick crystals also work well if you prefer a bit of a raised crystal. 
• To replace a 29.5mm mineral or sapphire crystal in an Invicta case with a crystal gasket installed, a 29.8mm acrylic crystal fits nicely.
• There are a number of mineral crystals from Esslinger that fit this bill, all found at Watch Crystals > Fancy Glass 
• Crystal Gaskets for use with 29.5mm crystals, Esslinger, Part No. 84.682.29.5 (1.75mm height), reportedly will fit. Also, reportedly, Part No. 84.681.29.5 will fit (1.25mm height).
• Domed: 
Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Crystals 3.5mm Middle and 2.5mm Edge, SKU 201702
Watch Crystal Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Crystals 4.00 mm Middle and 3.00mm Edge, SKU 201703
Esslinger sells a high dome acrylic, looks great if you can live with a bit of a gap between crystal and insert. Here it is: GS Watch Crystal PHD Hi Dome Watch Crystals, SKU 20531. The gap is more than I like, so I'll keep searching for a better alternative, perhaps Ofrei or Startime Supply has one.
• Flat:
Watch Crystal Flat Round Mineral Glass Crystal, 2.5 mm Thick, SKU 201250 
Watch Crystal Flat Round Mineral Glass Crystal, 3.0 mm Thick, SKU 201300-29.5

*Hands*:
• "Any Seiko hands will fit the NH35 movement" is debatable. 
• Available from Dagaz and Yobokies, as full sets and separately as hour/minute and seconds.
• DLW has hands that fit
• Orient Mako 1 hands fit 8926
• Hand sizes 1.5mm hours, 0.9mm minutes, .02mm seconds. aka150/90/20 
• Ofrei hands need to bend minute hand to fit
• Do hands for the 7S26 (SKX007, etc.) also fit NH35A? I installed a set of hands from from Dagaz, meant to fit 7S26 and others, on my Invicta with NH35A movement. The hour hand was good, the minute didn't fit at all, and the central hole of the second hand had to be widened to fit. My answer would be no.
• Flying in the face of a commonly held belief about hand hole sizes I want to bring to the table a little bit of information about the ETA 28xx and Seiko 7Sxx mechanical movements.

Great information From a thread post on hands "There is a basic tenet that the hand hole size of 1.50 for the hour hand & 0.90 for the minute hand are common between the Seiko 7Sxx and ETA 28xx series movements, this is a close generalization but the actual sizes are: Seiko: 1.50 hour, 0.89 minute ETA: 1.51 hour, 0.91 minute. On the grand scheme of things these differences seem small and in some cases they are, however as we will see, it can cause problems. Take for example, the hour hand made for a Seiko. It will fit on the ETA because you are taking a slightly smaller hole and installing it on a slightly larger post. 0.01mm is not enough to prevent the hand from seating properly when going from smaller to larger. The problems can start when you want to take a ETA specific minute hand and install it on the Seiko. If the hand hole tolerance fell on the small side and Seiko post tolerance built on the large side the hand will fit. I have put ETA hands on Seiko movements and have had no problems, this is rare though. Most of the time the ETA minute hand will freely lift off the Seiko post. To remedy this situation you can turn the hand over and bend the return flange a little for tighter fit or, if you have many of the same hands, you can try different ones to test for a better fit. If you are a hobbyist and don't mind if the hand doesn't fit perfectly square on the post then the first option is viable, personally I won't do this because I can't have customers with watches where the minute hand can come loose at any given moment. The gist of this post can be summed up that ETA minute hands have a very high propensity of fitting loose on Seiko movements, while the hour hands will fit fine for either movement and the Seiko minute will fit the ETA, albeit somewhat tight. YMMV, the hands I make are held to very tight tolerances and this entire size issue may be affecting me more than others, lately I've had to have hands re-made and not be able to finish watch mods, figured I would share my findings with you guys. (FYI, it is very easy to prove this out by taking a quality set of calipers and measuring the post sizes of the movements mentioned.)"

Case:
• Case back gasket is 31.50 internal diameter x 0.80 thickness, External dimension of gasket groove mikes at 32.20
• Lug size is 20mm
• New gasket Esslinger part numbers 30mm Crystal: 84.681.30.0 and 29.5mm Crystal: 84.681.29.5
• Raffles metal submariner case backs fit the Seiko powered 8926s

Retailers (in no particular order)
• Esslinger https://www.esslinger.com/
• Raffles http://................./
• Ofrei Watch Materials
• Dagaz https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/
• Yobokies https://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/library?sort=3&page=1
• Wholesale Outlet 990 WHOLESALEOUTLET990 | eBay Stores
• Crystal Times https://crystaltimes.net/
• Alpha-Watch Alpha Watch
• Startime Supply Star Time Supply- Your Watch Batteries, Movements, Tools, and Parts Supply House!
• Tiger Concepts http://www.tiger-concept.com/

Good Black Bay mod full instructions 
• http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html
• https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/black-bay-homage-mod-walkthrough-750900.html

Good YouTube videos:
• How to Mod Invicta 8926 Pro Diver Series 



 • nvicta 8926 S bezel removal 



 • Invicta 8926 bezel installation


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

I've been lurking for a while and am now on my 6th-10th watch Mods. I've completed four 8926 mods and one orient. I have five more on the bench that are in various stages of modding.

I went through all the posts on this thread and on some of the other very useful ones on the 8926 and built a reference document that I use for modding details and parts ordering. I keep adding to this as I go along and the great folks on this site come up with new mods and sources. I'd post this as a word doc to save space but the site doesn't seem to allow that.

Apologies in advance for the length of the post..

Here's the information I use:

*Invicta 8926 Modification Information:*

*BEZELS*:
• Original bezel insert is internal 30.30mm & external 37.45mm search ebay for rolex bezel insert 16610
• Scalloped bezel - 30.7 X 37.4 bezel insert seems to fit perfectly in the 8926 
• Bezel click wire is 0.70mm Bezel retaining wire is 0.40mm 
• 8926A is scalloped bezel 8926 OB is original bezel and 8926 C is coin edge
• Bezel inserts for the Scalloped bezel can have a narrower opening. These may interfere with domed or thicker crystals. 
• Tiger concepts bezels fit 8926 "Bezel insert fit 5508V5 and 16800 Case inner 30.75mm outer 37.64mm": http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html

*DIALS*:
• Stock dial is 28.53mm...the case should accommodate dials up to 29.20mm
• Dial feet are 1 1/2 and 7 1/2
• Dial size 28.5 any dial stated to fit Seiko 7s26.4R15 or 6R15 crown at 3 should fit
• Raffies & ofrei sell eta based dials so date window will be off for Seiko
• Dials listed for the DG2813 is a clone of the Miyota movement (same goes for hands). 
• Dials that say both DG2813 and ETA2824 have two sets of dial feet. Cut off the feet that don't line up to your movement. 
• 28.5 dials should fit most Seiko-powered variants. Dials made for Seiko with 3 o'clock date window are preferred, as dial feet will align with NH35 movement. Those built for 4 o'clock date will fit, but you will need to remove the dial feet and rely instead on dial dots or similar. You can use adhesive tape left over from Dagaz bezel insert tape, stacked three-high, and it works fine. 
3 o'clock dials available from Dagaz and Yobokies (with Yobokies, you need to ask alignment; Dagaz separates his dials into 3 and 4 o'clock alignments). 
• Alpha-Watch sells inserts in the Omega PO style

*Crystals*:
• Stock crystal is flat mineral 30mm x 2.5mm
• Ob crystal is 30mm 
• Scallop crystal is 29.5mm 
• Stella extra high dome Crystal 30mm sku 20437
• Ob crystaltimes 30mm monster crystal.
• 1mm domed crystal from Esslingerhttps://www.esslinger.com/domed-and-round-sapphire-watch-crystal/
• Invicta uses a flat crystal that is 2.5mm thick. You can use a 3mm crystal with no issues. Crystals from China as well as Esslinger that are single domed, 2.5 - 3.5mm thick (2.5 at the edges, 3.5 at the center) fit. You can go even thicker (several people have utilized the Tropic 19 acrylic crystal to great success) 
CrystalTimes sells sapphire double domed crystals with the Anti Reflective (AR) coating. A little more expensive but a worthwhile investment
• If you are looking for a double domed 30mm crystal times has them. They are listed as crystal for monster. They have a few so be sure you are ordering the double domed. 
• 30mm crystals are available in sapphire from Dagaz and CrystalTimes (ebay). The Dagaz double dome big bubble sapphire (for the Seiko Monster) fits great, but is quite pricey at $60. 
• 29.5mm crystals: Esslinger has good selection of mineral crystals in flat and domed. Selection is a matter of preference. Note, however, that a crystal that is 2.5mm thick at the outside edge will sit flush with the inside edge of many after-market bezel inserts. So, I prefer any crystal that is at least 2.5mm thick at the edge; otherwise, you get a gap between crystal and insert that collects dust and, to my eye, is unsightly. Note further that, some bezel inserts are thinner than others; the stock insert is quite thin, and the 2.5mm crystals may stand proud of the inside edge of the insert. 3.0mm thick crystals also work well if you prefer a bit of a raised crystal. 
• To replace a 29.5mm mineral or sapphire crystal in an Invicta case with a crystal gasket installed, a 29.8mm acrylic crystal fits nicely.
• There are a number of mineral crystals from Esslinger that fit this bill, all found at Watch Crystals > Fancy Glass 
• Crystal Gaskets for use with 29.5mm crystals, Esslinger, Part No. 84.682.29.5 (1.75mm height), reportedly will fit. Also, reportedly, Part No. 84.681.29.5 will fit (1.25mm height).
• Domed: 
Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Crystals 3.5mm Middle and 2.5mm Edge, SKU 201702
Watch Crystal Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Crystals 4.00 mm Middle and 3.00mm Edge, SKU 201703
Esslinger sells a high dome acrylic, looks great if you can live with a bit of a gap between crystal and insert. Here it is: GS Watch Crystal PHD Hi Dome Watch Crystals, SKU 20531. The gap is more than I like, so I'll keep searching for a better alternative, perhaps Ofrei or Startime Supply has one.
• Flat:
Watch Crystal Flat Round Mineral Glass Crystal, 2.5 mm Thick, SKU 201250 
Watch Crystal Flat Round Mineral Glass Crystal, 3.0 mm Thick, SKU 201300-29.5

*Hands*:
• "Any Seiko hands will fit the NH35 movement" is debatable. 
• Available from Dagaz and Yobokies, as full sets and separately as hour/minute and seconds.
• DLW has hands that fit
• Orient Mako 1 hands fit 8926
• Hand sizes 1.5mm hours, 0.9mm minutes, .02mm seconds. aka150/90/20 
• Ofrei hands need to bend minute hand to fit
• Do hands for the 7S26 (SKX007, etc.) also fit NH35A? I installed a set of hands from from Dagaz, meant to fit 7S26 and others, on my Invicta with NH35A movement. The hour hand was good, the minute didn't fit at all, and the central hole of the second hand had to be widened to fit. My answer would be no.
• Flying in the face of a commonly held belief about hand hole sizes I want to bring to the table a little bit of information about the ETA 28xx and Seiko 7Sxx mechanical movements.

Great information From a thread post on hands "There is a basic tenet that the hand hole size of 1.50 for the hour hand & 0.90 for the minute hand are common between the Seiko 7Sxx and ETA 28xx series movements, this is a close generalization but the actual sizes are: Seiko: 1.50 hour, 0.89 minute ETA: 1.51 hour, 0.91 minute. On the grand scheme of things these differences seem small and in some cases they are, however as we will see, it can cause problems. Take for example, the hour hand made for a Seiko. It will fit on the ETA because you are taking a slightly smaller hole and installing it on a slightly larger post. 0.01mm is not enough to prevent the hand from seating properly when going from smaller to larger. The problems can start when you want to take a ETA specific minute hand and install it on the Seiko. If the hand hole tolerance fell on the small side and Seiko post tolerance built on the large side the hand will fit. I have put ETA hands on Seiko movements and have had no problems, this is rare though. Most of the time the ETA minute hand will freely lift off the Seiko post. To remedy this situation you can turn the hand over and bend the return flange a little for tighter fit or, if you have many of the same hands, you can try different ones to test for a better fit. If you are a hobbyist and don't mind if the hand doesn't fit perfectly square on the post then the first option is viable, personally I won't do this because I can't have customers with watches where the minute hand can come loose at any given moment. The gist of this post can be summed up that ETA minute hands have a very high propensity of fitting loose on Seiko movements, while the hour hands will fit fine for either movement and the Seiko minute will fit the ETA, albeit somewhat tight. YMMV, the hands I make are held to very tight tolerances and this entire size issue may be affecting me more than others, lately I've had to have hands re-made and not be able to finish watch mods, figured I would share my findings with you guys. (FYI, it is very easy to prove this out by taking a quality set of calipers and measuring the post sizes of the movements mentioned.)"

Case:
• Case back gasket is 31.50 internal diameter x 0.80 thickness, External dimension of gasket groove mikes at 32.20
• Lug size is 20mm
• New gasket Esslinger part numbers 30mm Crystal: 84.681.30.0 and 29.5mm Crystal: 84.681.29.5
• Raffles metal submariner case backs fit the Seiko powered 8926s

Retailers (in no particular order)
• Esslinger https://www.esslinger.com/
• Ofrei Watch Materials
• Dagaz https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/
• Yobokies https://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/library?sort=3&page=1
• Wholesale Outlet 990 WHOLESALEOUTLET990 | eBay Stores
• Crystal Times https://crystaltimes.net/
• Alpha-Watch Alpha Watch
• Startime Supply Star Time Supply- Your Watch Batteries, Movements, Tools, and Parts Supply House!
• Tiger Concepts http://www.tiger-concept.com/
• One Second Closer https://one-second-closer.com/
• Otto Frei Watch Parts http://www.ofrei.com/page813.html
• Watchnian https://watchnian.ecwid.com/Bezel-inserts-c28179609
• Dragonshroud https://www.dragonshroud.com/hands
• Motor City http://motorcitywatchworks.com/Parts.html

Coin Edge Bezel, Movement Holder and other goodies: https://murphymanufacturing.com/factory_store.html

Watch Movement Information: 
https://www.timemodule.com/en/product-and-download.php?list=1
http://calibercorner.com/seiko-caliber-nh35a/

Good Black Bay mod full instructions 
• http://www.stefanv.com/watches/black-lagoon-an-homage-to-the-tudor-heritage-black-bay.html
• https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/black-bay-homage-mod-walkthrough-750900.html

Good YouTube videos:
• How to Mod Invicta 8926 Pro Diver Series 



 • Invicta 8926 S bezel removal 



 • Invicta 8926 bezel installation


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

banjostang said:


> I've been lurking for a while and am now on my 6th-10th watch Mods. I've completed four 8926 mods and one orient. I have five more on the bench that are in various stages of modding.
> 
> I went through all the posts on this thread and on some of the other very useful ones on the 8926 and built a reference document that I use for modding details and parts ordering. I keep adding to this as I go along and the great folks on this site come up with new mods and sources. I'd post this as a word doc to save space but the site doesn't seem to allow that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to put this together... nice job... to be bookmarked... a couple of observations:

If you have the info, you may want to add the the dial opening size for these cases (the size of the visible portion of the dial when inside the case).

I have modded more than one 8926ob... probably 8... and found that when using an acrylic domed crystal with the factory gasket a 30mm does not fit snug enough so I have been using 30.1 mm crystals to get a tight fit... noting that from time to time I have had to freeze the crystal for a few minutes before pressing it.

Also, a few relevant links:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-you-want-mod-invicta-submariner-8926ob-c-my-write-up-1023386.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brotherhood-submariner-homages-k-bsht-part-14-a-2957834-279.html#post28046938

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/making-coin-edge-bezel-invicta-8926ob-1665658.html#/forumsite/20758/topics/1665658

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-453.html#post35076850

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-625.html#post43004770


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

That's a pretty monumental summary!

I will make one comment regarding crystals:

There are NO hard and fast rules about crystal diameters.

You may THINK that you bought an 8926OB, when really it is an 8926 which did not sell, was re-worked with an edge-fluted bezel, and then resold as an 8926OB. I have held two of these in my own hands, bought brand-new on amazon. And I have heard of one or two others owned by others.

So, do what a watchmaker would do: ALWAYS measure your crystal before ordering a new one!



banjostang said:


> I've been lurking for a while and am now on my 6th-10th watch Mods. I've completed four 8926 mods and one orient. I have five more on the bench that are in various stages of modding.
> 
> I went through all the posts on this thread and on some of the other very useful ones on the 8926 and built a reference document that I use for modding details and parts ordering. I keep adding to this as I go along and the great folks on this site come up with new mods and sources. I'd post this as a word doc to save space but the site doesn't seem to allow that.
> 
> ...


Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Well I'm nearly all the way through the all the posts. Theres a lot of information to digest but finally I've taken the plunge and modded my first. Thanks to all of the contributors who have previously posted their wealth of knowledge to help us noobs.

Here's my milsub homage. Now just waiting on a khaki G10 strap.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

BourbonButcher said:


> Thanks! I took a small container and mixed turmeric with water to form a paste. I submerged the dial in the container. I put the hands on a piece of wax paper and covered them in the turmeric paste. I knew I would lose the hands if I put them in the container. I waited an hour and rinsed with warm water. I let them dry on a paper towel. Thats it, super easy! Make sure to wear gloves because turmeric obviously stains and it will make you paws look like you smoke 3 packs a day.


This was quite interesting. The stock hands I did became bright yellow, but the dial looks good. It has a slightly greenish yellow tint in certain light. Works pretty well for putting together a worn vintage look.


----------



## Kottmossa (Jul 29, 2018)

A bit late to the party, since I've been reading through all 948(!) pages.

Thanks to all the wonderful enablers in this thread!

My contribution, Marine Nationale inspired





















9094ob
Tiger concept dial
DLW hands
HNS insert, baked, bleached, scotchbrite
Acrylic from Cousins
Strap from Cheapest natostraps


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Looks great man. How was the fit on that HNS insert? Did you have to sand it down at all?


----------



## Kottmossa (Jul 29, 2018)

Jowls said:


> Looks great man. How was the fit on that HNS insert? Did you have to sand it down at all?


 Thank you! The HNS fit without sanding.

Tried one from raffles as well, and that needed some slight sanding on the outer edge.


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

Dave M said:


> I will make one comment regarding crystals:
> 
> There are NO hard and fast rules about crystal diameters.
> 
> ...


Best advice for everything!

My father was an Apollo engineer and one of his favorite sayings was.."Measure once, cuss twice"

BTW Dave, received the movement holder last week. Great design! Wish I had this when I started modding.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Kottmossa said:


> A bit late to the party, since I've been reading through all 948(!) pages.
> 
> Thanks to all the wonderful enablers in this thread!
> 
> ...


Well done (both the mod and reading through this whole thread!) How do the tiger dials work? Does he have some for the movement, or just put on with dial dots/adhesive? Is it a 29mm?


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Really interesting thread !

A question: is there any watch workshop, preferably in Europe, that sells Invicta 89260b modified, under specification, watches ?

Thanks in advance for letting me know


----------



## Kottmossa (Jul 29, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> Kottmossa said:
> 
> 
> > A bit late to the party, since I've been reading through all 948(!) pages.
> ...


Thanks a lot. It is the 28mm dial, I chose it because the 29mm is misprinted with "Automatic Date" even though the dial does not have a date window. (No secret, there is a warning on the website)

In retrospect, perhaps I should have gone for the 29mm anyway as the indices on this one does not go all the way to the edge.

A tiny annoyance though ?

It was not available for NH35 so I had to cut the dial feet. I ended up using doublesided tape on the plastic movement ring.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Which is the best source for a tropic 19 crystal to fit straight in? Also does this crystal require any specific tool or glue to get it to fit. I like the look of them but on not sure where to get one from. Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engi said:


> Really interesting thread !
> 
> A question: is there any watch workshop, preferably in Europe, that sells Invicta 89260b modified, under specification, watches ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for letting me know


Not that I know of. If you wanted a specific mod done for you by someone else, it seems to be that you'd just ask on the forum if someone could do it and either someone would message you or someone would recommend a member to direct message.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Trying to get a darker navy blue out of a lighter 9094 blue bezel. Baked it yesterday for 15min at 450°F (per a post from Lifetrekker in 2015) and that didn't seem to work, however the black insert came out to a nice rootbeer in ~10min. I'm going to try again this evening with the blue while I roast some veggies!


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

studiompd said:


> Trying to get a darker navy blue out of a lighter 9094 blue bezel. Baked it yesterday for 15min at 450°F (per a post from Lifetrekker in 2015) and that didn't seem to work, however the black insert came out to a nice rootbeer in ~10min. I'm going to try again this evening with the blue while I roast some veggies!


I really like the Brown and Navy together


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey everyone, I recently bought an 8926OB to mod a watch for my wife. Does anyone know if there are any pink dial options? Specifically the Doxa look? I’ve seen orange and I think that would be my fallback if pink is off the table. Also, anyone out there selling pink hands that would work for this watch? 

Thanks so much for the input! You all inspired me to go from long-time lurker to first time modder.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

I swapped the stock bezel insert for a grey Rolex style. I dig it!


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> Hey everyone, I recently bought an 8926OB to mod a watch for my wife. Does anyone know if there are any pink dial options? Specifically the Doxa look? I've seen orange and I think that would be my fallback if pink is off the table. Also, anyone out there selling pink hands that would work for this watch?
> 
> Thanks so much for the input! You all inspired me to go from long-time lurker to first time modder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Esslinger has some pink hands that should work.

https://www.esslinger.com/watch-han...ole-size-90mm-and-hour-hand-hole-size-1-50mm/


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Finished my Spectre build. Barton straps are top notch in my book!


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

BourbonButcher said:


> I swapped the stock bezel insert for a grey Rolex style. I dig it!


Digg'n it too, may I ask where you sourced the insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

BourbonButcher said:


> Finished my Spectre build. Barton straps are top notch in my book!


Wow! I'm working on debranding a case right now to build something similar. I was between a Murphy non insert bezel and the dial time but couldn't find one that fit. Where did you source the insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Lduffer said:


> Digg'n it too, may I ask where you sourced the insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





NamNorimai said:


> Wow! I'm working on debranding a case right now to build something similar. I was between a Murphy non insert bezel and the dial time but couldn't find one that fit. Where did you source the insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a Tiger Concepts!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BourbonButcher said:


> I swapped the stock bezel insert for a grey Rolex style. I dig it!


I like the finish and color on that insert, source please?


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

BourbonButcher said:


> Its a Tiger Concepts!


Man, the pics on the TC page do it no justice. Great mod and photos! I've got some shopping to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

studiompd said:


> I like the finish and color on that insert, source please?


I think it was "Insert P" from Tiger Concepts


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

NamNorimai said:


> Man, the pics on the TC page do it no justice. Great mod and photos! I've got some shopping to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I really like grey bezels on divers. You just don't see them very often.


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

I’ve blended my new watch mod hobby with my movie prop hobby. I built a James Bond “Live and Let Die” gadget watch. 

I cut the bezel to mimic a buzzsaw, installed a magnet and spinning dial. It was a fun and frustrating build but I’m happy with it.


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

can I ask the source of the bezel insert? I have a 12 hr GMT fetish .

nice watch.


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks! Its a Tiger Concepts as well


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Homage to the beautiful Sinn 104 with a few trade offs of course. Lower beat, but higher power reserve, same water resistance, smaller diameter slightly thicker case, etc... I couldn't wait to finish the case and for the movement with the black day and date, so I took apart a couple of other watches to temporarily borrow parts. I can start to get a feel for this mod.

Current case: modified 8926
Planned case: more modified 8926
Bezel: @murphy_mfg (Murphy Manufacturing)
Bezel insert: Tiger-concepts
Dial and hands: Yobokies
Original movement: NH35A
Current movement: NH36A
Planned movement: 7S36
Bracelet: debranded Invicta
Current crystal: modified stock
Planned crystal: double domed sapphire
Feeling: excited
Planned feeling: satisfied
View attachment 14208847


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

didymus03 said:


> Homage to the beautiful Sinn 104 with a few trade offs of course. Lower beat, but higher power reserve, same water resistance, smaller diameter slightly thicker case, etc... I couldn't wait to finish the case and for the movement with the black day and date, so I took apart a couple of other watches to temporarily borrow parts. I can start to get a feel for this mod.
> 
> Current case: modified 8926
> Planned case: more modified 8926
> ...


Wow. Just wow.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> Homage to the beautiful Sinn 104 with a few trade offs of course. Lower beat, but higher power reserve, same water resistance, smaller diameter slightly thicker case, etc... I couldn't wait to finish the case and for the movement with the black day and date, so I took apart a couple of other watches to temporarily borrow parts. I can start to get a feel for this mod.
> 
> Current case: modified 8926
> Planned case: more modified 8926
> ...


Daaaaamn, that is one awesome build ... makes me realize after several builds that I'm still rookie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

didymus03 said:


> Homage to the beautiful Sinn 104 with a few trade offs of course. Lower beat, but higher power reserve, same water resistance, smaller diameter slightly thicker case, etc... I couldn't wait to finish the case and for the movement with the black day and date, so I took apart a couple of other watches to temporarily borrow parts. I can start to get a feel for this mod.
> 
> Current case: modified 8926
> Planned case: more modified 8926
> ...


That is a GREAT build! Thoroughly attentive to detail and honours the original well. Well done, sir!


----------



## pedroswatch (May 9, 2019)

Randy - beautiful stuff. Which bezel insert is in the top watch (also the Nato strap ones). Thanks


rbesass said:


>


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> Homage to the beautiful Sinn 104 with a few trade offs of course. Lower beat, but higher power reserve, same water resistance, smaller diameter slightly thicker case, etc... I couldn't wait to finish the case and for the movement with the black day and date, so I took apart a couple of other watches to temporarily borrow parts. I can start to get a feel for this mod.
> 
> Current case: modified 8926
> Planned case: more modified 8926
> ...


Very nice all aroundd. Did you use a hand file for the chamfers?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

pedroswatch said:


> Randy - beautiful stuff. Which bezel insert is in the top watch (also the Nato strap ones). Thanks


That is an alpha insert. The outside diameter is a bit big so it has to be reduces some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> Homage to the beautiful Sinn 104 with a few trade offs of course. Lower beat, but higher power reserve, same water resistance, smaller diameter slightly thicker case, etc... I couldn't wait to finish the case and for the movement with the black day and date, so I took apart a couple of other watches to temporarily borrow parts. I can start to get a feel for this mod.
> 
> Current case: modified 8926
> Planned case: more modified 8926
> ...


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Has anybody done a BSH 369 milsub based on an 8926ob??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Porterjrm said:


> Has anybody done a BSH 369 milsub based on an 8926ob??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been trying to get my paws on a BSH dial but no luck yet.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

BourbonButcher said:


> I've been trying to get my paws on a BSH dial but no luck yet.


Gotta come hang out in the BSHT more!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Has anybody done a BSH 369 milsub based on an 8926ob??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if he has any left, but I just got a BSH 369 dial from Randy's (rbesass) last dial run. I'm still waiting for parts to finish the build.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

NamNorimai said:


> Not sure if he has any left, but I just got a BSH 369 dial from Randy's (rbesass) last dial run. I'm still waiting for parts to finish the build.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry if I wasn't clear before, I am just wondering if anyone had already built a 369 milsub with Randy's dial with an 8926.. I have one in progress now but have another that I think I will put into an 8926 with swords and a tc insert.

This is my current non invicta bsh 369 with one of my invicta builds.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BourbonButcher said:


> I've been trying to get my paws on a BSH dial but no luck yet.


Join us over here, you'll fit right in!
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4934747&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

The Brotherhood of Submariner Homages. (a/k/a BSHT) (Part 33)


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

BourbonButcher said:


> I've been trying to get my paws on a BSH dial but no luck yet.


Which on are you trying to get a hold of?


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear before, I am just wondering if anyone had already built a 369 milsub with Randy's dial with an 8926.. I have one in progress now but have another that I think I will put into an 8926 with swords and a tc insert.
> 
> This is my current non invicta bsh 369 with one of my invicta builds.
> 
> ...


Ahhh...I got it now.

Those are nice! The dome on the 369 looks great  Can't wait to finish mine. It'll be my first BSH.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Porterjrm said:


> BourbonButcher said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to get my paws on a BSH dial but no luck yet.
> ...


I wasn't sure where to start!



studiompd said:


> BourbonButcher said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to get my paws on a BSH dial but no luck yet.
> ...


I was kind of overwhelmed and didn't want to say or do something wrong. I don't think I can read through all of the previous pages. I had a hard time with the 900+ pages here lol



Jtragic said:


> BourbonButcher said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to get my paws on a BSH dial but no luck yet.
> ...


One of the standard ones. I prefer no date but not a deal breaker.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

BourbonButcher said:


> One of the standard ones. I prefer no date but not a deal breaker.


Hmmm, original dials are tough to come by. Come on and join us ... have fun, participate. You never know what might turn up.

The Brotherhood of Submariner Homages. (a/k/a BSHT) (Part 33)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4934747&share_type=t


----------



## Kottmossa (Jul 29, 2018)

Im not sure if this has been mentioned earlier.

Does anyone know if the gold parts on the two tone 8927ob has solid steel base or brass base?

If it is steel, one should be able to sand it of dont you think?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

studiompd said:


> Very nice all aroundd. Did you use a hand file for the chamfers?


First of all thanks to all of the comments on this mod. It is a really enjoyable watch to wear and is very versatile on different straps as well. Yes, I did all the case work by hand (no dremel on this one, though I have nothing against it).


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Sorry not yet clean up the watches.
View attachment Blue.jpg
View attachment Yellow.jpg


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

studiompd said:


> Very nice all aroundd. Did you use a hand file for the chamfers?


Oh, this is related to your question as well and I don't believe I've posted it here. This one I got started with a dremel and then finished up by hand.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Just finished the case work and big crown.
Crystal: Esslinger Stella acrylic
Hands: Esslinger
Dial: stock dial modified (invicta text logo removed, dyed in turmeric, and lightly baked)


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

nice vintage mod! Where is the cool crown from? Is it a 8mm version?


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

turmeric for the win!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

wurscht said:


> nice vintage mod! Where is the cool crown from? Is it a 8mm version?


Oh yeah, forgot to mention that. It is from Tiger-concept and screws on to the stock crown tube.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

There is an invicta BSHT mod available with the original V1 dial if anybody is looking. I’m not associated with it in any way but I know there has been interest in grabbing a dial, here’s the chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Porterjrm said:


> There is an invicta BSHT mod available with the original V1 dial if anybody is looking. I'm not associated with it in any way but I know there has been interest in grabbing a dial, here's the chance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just popped in to mention the same thing. I can put in a good word for the seller too.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> Just finished the case work and big crown.
> Crystal: Esslinger Stella acrylic
> Hands: Esslinger
> Dial: stock dial modified (invicta text logo removed, dyed in turmeric, and lightly baked)
> ...


Excellent work!


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

@studiompd

Wow! Where is the (8mm ?) crown from?


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

Anyone sell these mods? And is it frowned upon to discuss that on WUS?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

wurscht said:


> @studiompd
> 
> Wow! Where is the (8mm ?) crown from?


I believe you're referring to didymus03's mod. My guess is its a Tiger Concept crown.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

coachstu said:


> Anyone sell these mods? And is it frowned upon to discuss that on WUS?


Keep an eye on f29 (classifieds forum here), modded 8926's often show up there.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

studiompd said:


> I believe you're referring to didymus03's mod. My guess is its a Tiger Concept crown.


Sorry! Yes you are right. So @didymus03 where is this cool crown from?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Sneak peek at my summer project. This one will be my last full mod on an Invicta for a while, so I'm trying something pretty different with the case. The rough work is done, now I'll carry it and my Swiss too along with me and work on fine details as I have time


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

wurscht said:


> Sorry! Yes you are right. So @didymus03 where is this cool crown from?


He was correct, it is from Tiger-concept. This one screws onto the stock crown tube. If you are referring to my 12hr gmt FFF mod, that crown was from Esslinger but I needed to drill the crown tube hole to fit the new crown tube from there.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> Sneak peek at my summer project. This one will be my last full mod on an Invicta for a while, so I'm trying something pretty different with the case. The rough work is done, now I'll carry it and my Swiss too along with me and work on fine details as I have time
> View attachment 14235397


I like where this is going, can't wait to see the end product. I myself had envisioned doing some drastic case shaping with my inspiration being a Seiko samurai.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I've had a few people ask about what I use for case work, so I thought I'd share a quick photo. Before I do though, I'll first mention that I don't have access to any kind of workshop, and I don't have so much of what I used to call "free time," so that has affected the way I work and which tools I've chosen.

So, after taking off the bulk of metal needed with a dremel or grinding stone I use these. Mostly the Swisstool file for smoother flatter surfaces and the jewelry files for more curved and hard to reach parts.

The only other thing that may be of interest is the eraser. After all the filing is done, I use sandpaper starting at about 160 grit (and going progressively up to 800 to 1200) and I wrap it around the eraser to keep my angles clean but also provide a slight amount of flexibility.

After sanding to around 800 I apply a brushed finish, or go to 1000 or 1200 in preparation for polishing.

A general rule is making sure there are no marks left from the previous phase before moving on to the next.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> I've had a few people ask about what I use for case work, so I thought I'd share a quick photo. Before I do though, I'll first mention that I don't have access to any kind of workshop, and I don't have so much of what I used to call "free time," so that has affected the way I work and which tools I've chosen.
> 
> So, after taking off the bulk of metal needed with a dremel or grinding stone I use these. Mostly the Swisstool file for smoother flatter surfaces and the jewelry files for more curved and hard to reach parts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! The use of the eraser is brilliant! I was wrapping sandpaper around a cork, but I think I'll try your method in the future.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

studiompd said:


> I like where this is going, can't wait to see the end product. I myself had envisioned doing some drastic case shaping with my inspiration being a Seiko samurai.


Thanks, I'm looking forward to seeing your Samurai inspired case if you ever choose to take it on!


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

My own twist on the FFF...


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

Astrodrew22 said:


> My own twist on the FFF...
> 
> View attachment 14240965


Nicely done, like the hand choice. Where did you find that brushed bezel insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Lduffer said:


> Astrodrew22 said:
> 
> 
> > My own twist on the FFF...
> ...


Thanks, I have really been enjoying it!

I got the bezel from Tiger Concepts. It is great quality, shipping was fast to the US and it even had 3M adhesive already attached and ready to go.

Hands and dial came from DAGAZ, I wanted to get them both from the same manufacturer so the lume would match. I'm glad I did because it is a really nice bright white in the day and glows beautifully at night.

Still waiting for the sterile caseback from Raffles to make it complete.

I might end up getting a jubilee for it but I have to say, I really like the look of the stock bracelet after brushing out the polished parts.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

Astrodrew22 said:


> My own twist on the FFF...
> 
> View attachment 14240965


Love this mod! If I could change one thing, however, maybe a little red on that second hand to balance with the red font and red on the bezel.

Also, I'm trying to work my way through this thread, being new to the forum. Has anyone modded these Invictas with a vintage watch dial, and if so, what dial should should I look for and what cheaper vintage watch brands would provide a suitable dial for a mod?


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

coachstu said:


> Astrodrew22 said:
> 
> 
> > My own twist on the FFF...
> ...


I had that thought about the red also, hmmm... 🤔


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Astrodrew22 said:


> I had that thought about the red also, hmmm... &#55358;&#56596;


I like the hands as is, if you want more red, perhaps just paint the tip of the seconds red? I like the little splashes of color to contrast the monocrhome design.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

studiompd said:


> I like the hands as is, if you want more red, perhaps just paint the tip of the seconds red? I like the little splashes of color to contrast the monocrhome design.


Yeah. If just the tip were red. I don't think a solid red second hand would look good.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Astrodrew22 said:


> My own twist on the FFF...
> 
> View attachment 14240965


I absolutely love this mod and was just planning one like it for myself. Here is my original mockup and one with different hands. I also have one version of mockup with a black date wheel, but can't find that picture right now. More photos of your mod would be weolcome!















Here are two similar mods I gave as gifts for last Christmas. It seems we have similar taste  As for the red seconds hand tip, I think either way works, but since it is already on the dial and bezel insert, you have to be careful not to over do it.


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)

What are the dimensions of the 8926 (Scalloped) gasket?


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Newest Creation:









Inspiration:


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

....and I just realized that I didn't post the previous build yet:

Done to commemorate my Gulf War experience.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

coachstu said:


> Love this mod! If I could change one thing, however, maybe a little red on that second hand to balance with the red font and red on the bezel.
> 
> Also, I'm trying to work my way through this thread, being new to the forum. Has anyone modded these Invictas with a vintage watch dial, and if so, what dial should should I look for and what cheaper vintage watch brands would provide a suitable dial for a mod?


I think I've seen one done before, but I'm not sure it was an 8926 or what brand the original dial was. Just look for a 28 or 29mm dial.



Die_Superarmbanduhr said:


> What are the dimensions of the 8926 (Scalloped) gasket?


Which gasket? Crystal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Newest Creation:
> 
> View attachment 14248041
> 
> ...


Well done! Are you planning on aging the dial?


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

Duplicate post.


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

That is a well thought out design and an excellent job!
Very nice !


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Well done! Are you planning on aging the dial?


I'm undecided on that



banjostang said:


> That is a well thought out design and an excellent job!
> Very nice !


Thank you!


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

The next steps were done, one caseback and crown for the Pan Am mod an the Black Oyster.









Pan Am, sorry it`s a SKX









Black Oyster









I hope you enjoy it

Andi


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

ALPHA 56 said:


> The next steps were done, one caseback and crown for the Pan Am mod an the Black Oyster.
> 
> View attachment 14250575
> 
> ...


I love that Pan Am!!

I'm going to have to find a place near me that can do engraving like that.

Very nicely done!


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> Astrodrew22 said:
> 
> 
> > My own twist on the FFF...
> ...


Those look great! Now I want to make another one! 😂


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

My Invicta Mod collection:


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

ccmjd said:


> My Invicta Mod collection:
> View attachment 14252693


Good job in general, but that gray one in the middle at the bottom is by far my favorite!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here is the last invicta case I'll be doing for at least a while. This is the continuation of the teaser I posted recently. This is just a temporary mod from spare parts to try out the case, but I'll finish the mod this summer for sure. I'm really happy with how this case work turned out. I put a lot of work into it by hand.


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

ALPHA 56 said:


> The next steps were done, one caseback and crown for the Pan Am mod an the Black Oyster.
> 
> View attachment 14250575
> 
> ...


Where are you buy the oyster bracelet for invicta?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> Good job in general, but that gray one in the middle at the bottom is by far my favorite!


Thanks! I agree, my "Grey Ghost" gets the most wrist time of all of them!


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

ilturi said:


> Where are you buy the oyster bracelet for invicta?


I get it from a friend, it`s an aftermarket bracelet for the GMT Master II


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> Here is the last invicta case I'll be doing for at least a while. This is the continuation of the teaser I posted recently. This is just a temporary mod from spare parts to try out the case, but I'll finish the mod this summer for sure. I'm really happy with how this case work turned out. I put a lot of work into it by hand.
> View attachment 14254609
> View attachment 14254619
> View attachment 14254621
> ...


Fantastic casework didymus! Very unique angles and styling! Even if its temp, I do like the the suwa turtle dial.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> I put a lot of work into it by hand.


Very unique casework, that's the final frontier I think with invicta mods. A handful of people have thinned their cases or pointed/roved the crown guards but this is next level.

Also TWSS. #BSHT


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

didymus03 said:


> Here is the last invicta case I'll be doing for at least a while. This is the continuation of the teaser I posted recently. This is just a temporary mod from spare parts to try out the case, but I'll finish the mod this summer for sure. I'm really happy with how this case work turned out. I put a lot of work into it by hand.


The case has a sort of Seiko Samurai feel about the angles, nicely done :-!


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)

swank said:


> I don't think there are 3rd-party bezels for the 8926.
> 
> Bezel inserts are also limited, read this thread for lots and lots of discussion. You can get some on eBay, or Tiger Concepts has some that fit. What you're looking for is this size:
> 
> View attachment 12806999


Where can I find that size? I've looked everywhere


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)

Does anyone know of a 8926 Scalloped bezel insert seller on eBay? I cannot find one anywhere.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Die_Superarmbanduhr said:


> Where can I find that size? I've looked everywhere


Just to reiterate, aftermarket bezels for the 8926 are available here: https://murphymanufacturing.com/factory_store.html


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)

jzoo said:


> Just to reiterate, aftermarket bezels for the 8926 are available here: https://murphymanufacturing.com/factory_store.html


I can not find their bezel inserts for the scalloped version? Could you link it please?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Die_Superarmbanduhr said:


> I can not find their bezel inserts for the scalloped version? Could you link it please?


As far as I know, people just use the same inserts for the scalloped and OB versions. You will end up with about 0.25mm more gap, but that isn't very noticeable (for example my S104 mod was a scalloped version and is using a Tiger-concept insert). The outside diameter is pretty much the same, while the inside diameter is slightly smaller on the scalloped versions.

Speaking of bezels, here is something very different, but related that I'm doing soon:




















What you're seeing is a dremel attachment in order to 'lathe' the bezel a bit.


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> What you're seeing is a dremel attachment in order to shoot the bezel across the room ninja star style.


Fixed that for you. ;-)

Great work with the 3D printer. Will be interested to see the final result.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

How I remove the logo on the side of the Invicta case

I just modified another Invicta case, and I thought I would mention how I remove the logo.

First I make a shield out of a razor blade to protect the bezel:









Then I grind away:

















Then hand filing and some light sanding









Then buffing:









and logo removed:









and no damage to the bezel.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

My makeshift lathe in action. I'll post some pictures when I get it on the watch. It took longer than I expected, but with better tools this wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> My makeshift lathe in action. I'll post some pictures when I get it on the watch. It took longer than I expected, but with better tools this wouldn't be bad.
> View attachment 14286861
> 
> View attachment 14286863


Have to say I'm impressed.  well done.

I had my doubts that fixture was going to be able to hold onto the bezel once you started to apply pressure against it.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> My makeshift lathe in action. I'll post some pictures when I get it on the watch. It took longer than I expected, but with better tools this wouldn't be bad.
> View attachment 14286861
> 
> View attachment 14286863


Here is what it looks like right now. I also wasn't sure how the 3D print would hold up to the heat, and although it did slightly loosen and allow the bezel to spin near the end, it had enough of a shape holding it in as well as tension to work. I'm still on the fence as to whether I should polish the bezel or not.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

@Elfer996 Very nice dial! Is it selfmade from you?

@didymus03 THAT looks very good! I try to copy this with a SKX171 bezel.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

Are there dials from vintage watches that can be used in these mods?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

coachstu said:


> Are there dials from vintage watches that can be used in these mods?


If it doesn't have a date window, pretty much any dial between 28.5 and 29mm in diameter can be used by mounting it with dial dots.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

joefri187 said:


> If it doesn't have a date window, pretty much any dial between 28.5 and 29mm in diameter can be used by mounting it with dial dots.


Thank you!


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Friends, I love my Invicta two tone pro diver but lets all face it, the lume is absolutely horrible!!!

I'm hoping to fix this, but it comes with a couple of questions:

- Anyone know where I can source a blue dial with gold indices? Must have ridonculous amounts of lume, and eventually be pretty (sunburst?)

- I kind of like the winged second hand. Do you think anything like that can be sourced (again, must have tchernobyl levels of lume)? Or maybe find a second hand with a nice counterweight? (I've seen some with tridents, for example).

- Am I better off just reluming it? If so, does anybody know a shop that will do that in the North of France, Belgium, Holland, etc? (Or elsewhere in France)

cheers,

nick


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

wurscht said:


> @Elfer996 Very nice dial! Is it selfmade from you?
> 
> @didymus03 THAT looks very good! I try to copy this with a SKX171 bezel.


I got that one off eBay

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Jowls said:


> FFF dial with PO insert, inspired by didymus03. Also, Murphy coin-edge bezels are no joke; the thing is a perfect fit and IMO absolutely beautiful:
> 
> View attachment 14076329
> 
> ...


That's a really nice watch you've made there. I was wondering, the insert looks like an Am Diver one from Ebay . If so, did it fit right in to murphys bezel or did it need sanding?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

K1w179 said:


> That's a really nice watch you've made there. I was wondering, the insert looks like an Am Diver one from Ebay . If so, did it fit right in to murphys bezel or did it need sanding?


Thanks! The bezel insert is the 37.5mm Alpha Watch Planet Ocean insert. I had to sand it down a little bit.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Jowls said:


> Thanks! The bezel insert is the 37.5mm Alpha Watch Planet Ocean insert. I had to sand it down a little bit.


Cheers for that, I had two mods in mind until recently when I finally got near the end of this thread. I saw yours and Didymus03's 55 fathoms mod Now I'm just a wee bit obsessed.

I've done one previous mod (Milsub 5513 homage) before with solid advice from members of this community which is very supportive.

It is bloody addictive.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

K1w179 said:


> Now I'm just a wee bit obsessed.


QFT. Should be the subtitle to this entire thread.

And well done on the 5517 homage. It looks great. I've always got that one lingering in the background since the 5517 is one of my all time favorites. Prime Day saw $56 8926OBs so we'll see.

I'm hoping to have a kind of Black Bay/Seamaster/Submariner mash-up (Black SeaMariner?) done sometime in the next few days. Just waiting on a crystal. I'm super excited for it since it's the first one I've done with Murphy Manufacturing's IN4054 bezel, which accepts 38mm ceramic inserts.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Jowls said:


> QFT. Should be the subtitle to this entire thread.
> 
> And well done on the 5517 homage. It looks great. I've always got that one lingering in the background since the 5517 is one of my all time favorites. Prime Day saw $56 8926OBs so we'll see.
> 
> I'm hoping to have a kind of Black Bay/Seamaster/Submariner mash-up (Black SeaMariner?) done sometime in the next few days. Just waiting on a crystal. I'm super excited for it since it's the first one I've done with Murphy Manufacturing's IN4054 bezel, which accepts 38mm ceramic inserts.


Your "Black Submaster"/ "Seabay Mariner" / "Marine Baymaster" / "Below the dark ocean" sounds interesting. Can't wait to see it, especially since I haven't seen many with that particular bezel in use yet.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

colt said:


> Friends, I love my Invicta two tone pro diver but lets all face it, the lume is absolutely horrible!!!
> 
> I'm hoping to fix this, but it comes with a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


I think you'd possibly be best off reluming so that you could have strong and matching lume. Unfortunately I don't know any places to do that near there.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Put this together today with a bunch of spare parts. Getting ready for Halloween  

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here is pretty much a copy of what I posted on IG a little while ago:

This watch is a combination of two lines of thought. 1.) I wanted to make a 'field/aviation diver' and after a few mockups I settled on this combination of insert, dial, and hands and 2.) I wanted to go further than I have ever before with modding a stock case and bezel.
.
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## lmd91343 (Jul 9, 2019)

Wow 960 posts! It took a while to read through all of them. I do not want to waste your time with previously asked questions. I've been wanting to get into watch building and modifying for a while now. I have been collecting watches and having them cleaned and repaired by my local watchmaker for several years. I've modded four G-Shock watches by dyeing, painting, and trading out bezels and altering them to use standard bracelets.

Currently I six ideas for watches I wish to modify. The first is an 8926OB to make it look similar to a submariner. The hands and the dial are from Dagaz. The dial will be customized. The case will have the logo removed, crown guard slightly altered, and writing removed from the back. The bezel will be the unaltered original. The insert is ceramic with a color highlight. The second hand will also have the same color highlight.

I do not worry about my ability to pursue this hobby. I feel comfortable doing the metalwork on the case. However my hands shake a little more with age.

The watch I will use I bought used on eBay. It is an 8926OB. It looks brand new. It has no marks or scratches. It keeps near perfect time. Over a 48 hour trial against an atomic clock it was fast just one second. I'll hook it up to my timer tomorrow.

I have yet to order the crystal for this build. I wanted to measure the old one first. I have two questions. Where can I get a 30.0 x 2.5 _ar single side coated sapphire_ crystal? I have seen 2.4, 1.0, and 0.8 thick ones. Where is the best place to get a sapphire cyclops?

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Here's the latest creation. It's a kind of a mashup homage. Didymus03 offered "Below the Dark Ocean" as a name and I think that's pretty good.

















Notice my expertly cracked bezel insert:









8926OB
Dial and hands from Dagaz
Murphy Manufacturing IN4054 bezel
38mm ceramic insert from ebay seller greenstars0614
2.5mm sapphire crystal
Esslinger crown (owing to my sanding a hole into the stock crown)

The case, bezel and case back were glass bead blasted and then brushed. I also pointed the guards. In my carelessness I dropped the insert and gave it a full crack at 12:00. Got another one in the mail. Thankfully they're inexpensive!


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Jowls said:


> Here's the latest creation. It's a kind of a mashup homage. Didymus03 offered "Below the Dark Ocean" as a name and I think that's pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 14338077
> 
> ...


Y'know...I just put the bag with snowflake hands against the crystal of my seamaster homage to see how it would look. I was undecided. Yours looks fantastic!! The ones I have are black on the edges, though. The struggle is real.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> Here is pretty much a copy of what I posted on IG a little while ago:
> 
> This watch is a combination of two lines of thought. 1.) I wanted to make a 'field/aviation diver' and after a few mockups I settled on this combination of insert, dial, and hands and 2.) I wanted to go further than I have ever before with modding a stock case and bezel.
> .
> ...


Love this. I don't normally like that style dial, but this just came out so damn good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

I am addicted to snowflakes. I'd put them on a two-tone datejust if you gave me the chance.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Jowls said:


> I am addicted to snowflakes. I'd put them on a two-tone datejust if you gave me the chance.


I wonder what a SARB033/35 would look like with some snowflake hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> I wonder what a SARB033/35 would look like with some snowflake hands.


A million dollars.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Jowls said:


> Notice my expertly cracked bezel insert:


I think they are all cracked.

Honestly, I'm rethinking the whole ceramic insert thing, because I actually do stuff when I wear my watches. Every one I have used has cracked when it took a little hit.

Great build, though!

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Dave M said:


> I think they are all cracked.
> 
> Honestly, I'm rethinking the whole ceramic insert thing, because I actually do stuff when I wear my watches. Every one I have used has cracked when it took a little hit.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of ceramic but practicality wins the day for me too. In saying that, I would love to see a decent aftermarket vintage diver bezel made from bakelite

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Dave M said:


> Honestly, I'm rethinking the whole ceramic insert thing, because I actually do stuff when I wear my watches. Every one I have used has cracked when it took a little hit.


Well, with a post like that no one's going to accuse you of using the thread for your own pecuniary gain, Dave. ;-) Have you had bad experiences with all ceramic inserts or just the 38mm-supposedly-Parnis-factory stuff on ebay?

My particular busted piece of ceramic came by way of my simply dropping the insert on a concrete floor just a moment before installation. I can't speak to their durability when installed just yet but if it's as bad as you say then that's no bueno.

Moreover, the engraved printing on my insert is clearly off. "10" is on a tighter radius than the other numbers; several of the five minute intervals are misaligned; paint is uneven; etc. The quality control on the standard metal inserts we use seems to be quite a bit higher.

But what can you expect for $14. It does fit perfectly in your bezel. And it does make the watch flash.

Also: just a note to anyone considering alternative finishes, specifically glass bead blasting. If you haven't done it yet I highly recommend that you give it a shot. I built a blaster with a standard triggered air blower, a water bottle and some hot glue. Throw on a dust mask, hook up a pancake compressor and voila, instant bead-blaster. At first I used some really coarse stuff that sorta worked but in the end made the case look like it was made of rock. I eventually switched off of that to a fine glass bead that I picked up at Harbor Freight.

The watch I recently posted was blasted with the glass beads and then lightly brushed with scotch brite. Randy (rbesass) and a few others have utilized the same/a similar technique to great results. However my limited photography skills come nowhere near doing the finish justice. The case has a kind of titanium look to it that works very well with the pointed guards. It's a great finish if you're going for a luxury-tool "rugged-yet-refined" look.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Does that insert fit the stock bezel? I bought one earlier from a different seller and it is just a tad too large. 38mm is about a half-mm too big for stock, isn't it?

Is this the one you're talking about?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/38mm-black...t-for-40mm-submariner-mens-watch/112217716587

Thanks for the help, fellow modders!


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

swank said:


> Does that insert fit the stock bezel? I bought one earlier from a different seller and it is just a tad too large. 38mm is about a half-mm too big for stock, isn't it?
> 
> Is this the one you're talking about?
> 
> ...


That's the one. It does not fit the stock bezel. Any attempt to make it fit will likely end in tears and frustration. Murphy Manufacturing makes a bezel that accepts them though.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Jowls said:


> Well, with a post like that no one's going to accuse you of using the thread for your own pecuniary gain, Dave. ;-) Have you had bad experiences with all ceramic inserts or just the 38mm-supposedly-Parnis-factory stuff on ebay?
> 
> My particular busted piece of ceramic came by way of my simply dropping the insert on a concrete floor just a moment before installation. I can't speak to their durability when installed just yet but if it's as bad as you say then that's no bueno.
> 
> ...


I think that thickness of the insert and the steel backing it up are big factors.

The following example is not apropos to 8926 modders, but it points out the problems: The best supported ceramic insert available to modders is the Dagaz superdome system, in my opinion. The insert is thick. It has a flat bottom, which fits perfectly with the flat counterbore of the SKX007 bezel. If the insert experiences a shock, that insert is fully supported by steel. The thickness, and the support by steel make it a robust solution.

When a modder installs a SLOPED insert into the SKX007, the insert has a line of contact around the outer diameter. The inner sections of the insert are left completely unsupported, so when the insert suffers a shock, damage can occur.

Now, shifting to the 8926: the challenges with ceramic inserts are twofold:
-the case design is different. The inner edge of the insert must be thin, and cantilever inwards, to hide the crystal support.

-there don't seem to be any standards for the profile of the back side contour of the insert. So, the steel cannot be reliably contoured to fit every insert.

So, there it is. 8926 ceramic inserts will be relatively thin, and relatively unsupported by steel.

My broken ceramics broke at the thinnest sections: either at an engraved hash mark, or at the pip.

Re: bead blasting... I urge caution in anyone's choice of breathing protection if they decide to do this. Particles of a certain size do not belong in the lungs. Simple painters masks do very little to protect against this size of particle. The risk is real. Nanny mode off.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Dave M said:


> Re: bead blasting... I urge caution in anyone's choice of breathing protection if they decide to do this. Particles of a certain size do not belong in the lungs. Simple painters masks do very little to protect against this size of particle. The risk is real. Nanny mode off.


I should have stressed that. Use the best respirator you can afford. And if you can't afford one rated to protect you from the dangers of whatever you're doing then don't do it at all.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> Here is pretty much a copy of what I posted on IG a little while ago:
> 
> This watch is a combination of two lines of thought. 1.) I wanted to make a 'field/aviation diver' and after a few mockups I settled on this combination of insert, dial, and hands and 2.) I wanted to go further than I have ever before with modding a stock case and bezel.
> .
> ...


Wow, the finished product looks excellent, great job!



Jowls said:


> Here's the latest creation. It's a kind of a mashup homage. Didymus03 offered "Below the Dark Ocean" as a name and I think that's pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 14338077
> 
> ...


Sweet! Nice to see others blasting their cases. This has been on my list of mods, even more so that the blasting mechanism is diy-able.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm not having much luck with my domes at the moment. Another one bites the dust. I put a little more pressure than I needed to and this happens. Now to wait 12 days for my replacement...









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

K1w179 said:


> I'm not having much luck with my domes at the moment. Another one bites the dust. I put a little more pressure than I needed to and this happens. Now to wait 12 days for my replacement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried freezing it first? Reduces the diameter just enough so you don't have to crush it in there...

Also, what sized crystal are you installing? I have found that the diameter on the acrylic crystals isn't very consistent. I've read that you should use .10mm larger for acrylic, but found that is not always necessary (and sometimes not possible) given the variances.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

joefri187 said:


> Have you tried freezing it first? Reduces the diameter just enough so you don't have to crush it in there...
> 
> Also, what sized crystal are you installing? I have found that the diameter on the acrylic crystals isn't very consistent. I've read that you should use .10mm larger for acrylic, but found that is not always necessary (and sometimes not possible) given the variances.


This. I have experienced the same variances and even with freezing there have been some 30.1mm acrylics that have been impossible to press.

Back when I put this one together I had tried two other 30.1mm domes on this mod and nearly given up with this last one when it finally snapped into place. On the next mod using an acrylic crystal, I just went with a 30mm which went in easily and has held up well. No clue on the water resistance of either though.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

joefri187 said:


> Have you tried freezing it first? Reduces the diameter just enough so you don't have to crush it in there...
> 
> Also, what sized crystal are you installing? I have found that the diameter on the acrylic crystals isn't very consistent. I've read that you should use .10mm larger for acrylic, but found that is not always necessary (and sometimes not possible) given the variances.


Yeah I froze it for about 20, it went in well, almost with just a firm push by hand, I made the mistake of using the press to check it was seated right. After a bit of to and fro on PM with Didymus03 I decided on the 30.1.

Lessons learned

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

K1w179 said:


> I like the idea of ceramic but practicality wins the day for me too. In saying that, I would love to see a decent aftermarket vintage diver bezel made from bakelite
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Here you go:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Re: plexi installation here's the technique I use. Using a smaller diameter die on the interior and a larger diameter on the exterior of the crystal allows one to uniformly reduce the outer diameter of the crystal itself at which point the case basically just slides on. A gentle squeeze of your press is all it takes.

I've installed 30.9mm plexi's (no gasket) with ease. The benefit of the 30.9mm size is a reduced gap between the insert and crystal. Here's a 30.9mm crystal:









Just make sure you've got something protecting the crystal from the dies. You can also use some GS hypo cement to help with water resistance.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Here you go:


Freaking gorgeous. If only they fit the 8926...


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Bah, double post.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Jowls said:


> Re: plexi installation here's the technique I use. Using a smaller diameter die on the interior and a larger diameter on the exterior of the crystal allows one to uniformly reduce the outer diameter of the crystal itself at which point the case basically just slides on. A gentle squeeze of your press is all it takes.
> 
> I've installed 30.9mm plexi's (no gasket) with ease. The benefit of the 30.9mm size is a reduced gap between the insert and crystal. Here's a 30.9mm crystal:
> 
> ...


That's pretty awesome! I've tried a crystal lift with limited success (similar concept), but I'm going to give that a try next time...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Jowls said:


> Freaking gorgeous. If only they fit the 8926...


I believe he custom makes them, so PM him on instagram and see...


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Jowls said:


> Re: plexi installation here's the technique I use. Using a smaller diameter die on the interior and a larger diameter on the exterior of the crystal allows one to uniformly reduce the outer diameter of the crystal itself at which point the case basically just slides on. A gentle squeeze of your press is all it takes.
> 
> I've installed 30.9mm plexi's (no gasket) with ease. The benefit of the 30.9mm size is a reduced gap between the insert and crystal. Here's a 30.9mm crystal:
> 
> ...


Good to know, thanks for the tip. If I ever do one again I'll have to try that. I don't think it had been mentioned before... or I just missed it.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaamn that's naice

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Jowls said:


> Re: plexi installation here's the technique I use. Using a smaller diameter die on the interior and a larger diameter on the exterior of the crystal allows one to uniformly reduce the outer diameter of the crystal itself at which point the case basically just slides on. A gentle squeeze of your press is all it takes.
> 
> I've installed 30.9mm plexi's (no gasket) with ease. The benefit of the 30.9mm size is a reduced gap between the insert and crystal. Here's a 30.9mm crystal:
> 
> ...


+1

This is the way I do it also. There's a name for this method but it escapes me at the moment ( I think its called "insertion" vs your standard "press" technique) . Thanks for the video, as it serves as a good reference to point others to. I've tried to explain it in words but the video shows the method much better. I've seen a tool used by watchmakers to deform the crystal and is actuated by a footpedal so that you can manipulate the case and acrylic with both hands.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

Does Invicta make a Quartz 40mm dive watch the same size as this 8926 automatic? And does that quartz model work with all these parts you guys are using on these 8926 mods? I'd like to cut my modding teeth on a less expensive watch before I go all out.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

coachstu said:


> Does Invicta make a Quartz 40mm dive watch the same size as this 8926 automatic? And does that quartz model work with all these parts you guys are using on these 8926 mods? I'd like to cut my modding teeth on a less expensive watch before I go all out.


Invicta does, but the hands are not the same size, so you can't do the same mods.

The quartz one is generally cheaper, but not by much if you watch for sales. By the time you figure in the cost for a dial, hands, and anything else you want to do the cost difference is tiny. Go for the automatic, you'll be happy you did.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

The quartz runs about $70 IIRC, and the autos go for as cheap as $35 depending on model.


----------



## Chilllwave (Dec 20, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> The quartz runs about $70 IIRC, and the autos go for as cheap as $35 depending on model.


Where do you find them for $35? I've never seen them that cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

In my experience $45 - 60 is a good, relatively normal sale price for the autos. Even the ~80 you pay on Amazon without a sale isn't bad.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh i`m sorry, i never posted my finished Black Oyster.









My own logo on crown ......









.... and Black Oyster on the caseback.









All engravings done by Seikocrown and it`s not expensive as it look like. :-!


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> In my experience $45 - 60 is a good, relatively normal sale price for the autos. Even the ~80 you pay on Amazon without a sale isn't bad.


If you could give me some tips on where to find sales for $45 to 60 that would be great. I've been buying them used on ebay, I won't pay more than $50 but they often go for over $60 used.

I'd love to lower my cost for base watch.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> In my experience $45 - 60 is a good, relatively normal sale price for the autos. Even the ~80 you pay on Amazon without a sale isn't bad.


Been looking for a while and have not seen them that cheap. Even used unless they're parts watches.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

It's usually an Amazon sale, Prime Day, Black Friday/Christmas season. There is a site called camelcamelcamel that will let you set a price alert on Amazon items.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Incredible, now sell it to me lol



ALPHA 56 said:


> Oh i`m sorry, i never posted my finished Black Oyster.
> 
> View attachment 14355885
> 
> ...


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Oh i`m sorry, i never posted my finished Black Oyster.


What kind of bracelet is that and where did you get it? (link plz)


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Oh i`m sorry, i never posted my finished Black Oyster.


What kind of bracelet is that and where did you get it? (link plz)


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

Can you guys please confirm a few things?

1) Do aftermarket dials for the Seiko SKX007 or 009 fit these watches? If not, what dials are you using?
2) Where can I find these parts?
3) Is there a reliable sapphire crystal insert available? What size?
4) Are there ceramic inserts available and where?

I have tried to fish through this thread but it is just too long and over time has conflicting information. So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Chilllwave said:


> Where do you find them for $35? I've never seen them that cheap.


Amazon. It was a blue dialed two tone model.



coachstu said:


> Can you guys please confirm a few things?
> 
> 1) Do aftermarket dials for the Seiko SKX007 or 009 fit these watches? If not, what dials are you using?
> 2) Where can I find these parts?
> ...


1. Yes. Read the thread to see what people are using. It's a seiko movement, so seiko dials fit. 
2. yobokies, dagaz, MCWW, Lucius atellier, dragonshroud, eBay, etc. CHeck in the seiko mod thread, also. 
3. Bezel insert? I don't think so. Crystaltimes does sapphire cyrstals.
4. not without modification, iirc.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Amazon. It was a blue dialed two tone model.
> 
> 1. Yes. Read the thread to see what people are using. It's a seiko movement, so seiko dials fit.
> 2. yobokies, dagaz, MCWW, Lucius atellier, dragonshroud, eBay, etc. CHeck in the seiko mod thread, also.
> ...


Thanks for the quick response!

So if I understand correctly, I can use any dial and hand set that is used with SKX mods. I have to find bezel inserts that are specifically made for these Invictas. And I should be able to get a sapphire crystal from Crystal times.


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

coachstu said:


> Can you guys please confirm a few things?
> 
> 1) Do aftermarket dials for the Seiko SKX007 or 009 fit these watches? If not, what dials are you using?
> 2) Where can I find these parts?
> ...


Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the skx movement has a 4oclock crown and the feet on skx dials are set up to match this placement in the case. To align everything popperly you may need to clip the feet and use dial dots...

Most of the genders sell dials for 3 o'clock crowns. All of the hands ment for skx should fit.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Sage is correct on both counts. Look for 3:00 crown dials to make your life easier.

Measure the crystal in each watch. Invicta is not consistent in crystal diameter.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

jzoo said:


> Sage is correct on both counts. Look for 3:00 crown dials to make your life easier.
> 
> Measure the crystal in each watch. Invicta is not consistent in crystal diameter.


Thanks. I'm looking at Yabokies' dials. So that's good to know.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

jzoo said:


> Sage is correct on both counts. Look for 3:00 crown dials to make your life easier.
> 
> Measure the crystal in each watch. Invicta is not consistent in crystal diameter.


Thanks. I'm looking at Yabokies' dials. So that's good to know.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

coachstu said:


> I have to find bezel inserts that are specifically made for these Invictas. And I should be able to get a sapphire crystal from Crystal times.


Re: bezel inserts, for my money Tiger Concept has the best no-muss-no-fuss metal inserts available. You'll want the 5508 inserts he sells. These fit the stock bezel and look great. Plus William's easy to work with and he ships fast. HNS Watch Straps also sells inserts that should pop right in but I've never tried them. At eBay and other places you'll encounter inserts sold as fitting 16800 Submariners. While these should fit they sometimes require sanding on the outer diameter. Alpha Watch has 37.5mm inserts which require sanding.

If you want a ceramic insert then see my posts and the several that follow a page or two back. You can get ceramic inserts that work but they are either expensive (check Wholesale Outlet990 on eBay) or the cheaper ones require a new bezel (again, see my posts). Unfortunately the durability of ceramic inserts in the 8926 is an issue.

A word of advice on crystals: always measure and never assume anything. While Crystal Times sells excellent crystals (especially if you're looking for anti-reflective coating) for an Invicta you should always buy based on the actual dimensions of your watch and not what a seller tells you will fit your model. MOST of the time the 8926OB will have a 30mm crystal and the scalloped bezel 8926 will have a 29.5mm crystal but many modders have discovered exceptions to these rules.

Also, if you're not looking for AR coating then you can find relatively inexpensive sapphires at Esslinger, All Watch Parts as well as eBay.

Anyway, happy modding! Please know, however, that once you go down this hole there is no known means of escape.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

coachstu said:


> Can you guys please confirm a few things?
> 
> 1) Do aftermarket dials for the Seiko SKX007 or 009 fit these watches? If not, what dials are you using?
> 2) Where can I find these parts?
> ...


Go to post 9471. Almost everything is summarized there

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48978949

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

I'm on the lookout for the best-fitting-non-car-payment curved rubber/silicone 8926 strap. FYI, here's the Cousins UK (item #S47713):
















Not a perfect fit but there's not much swivel play. Very comfortable on the wrist. It's also not a lint magnet like most silicone straps. Feels more like vulcanized rubber than a typical silicone strap. The hardware is high quality as well. At $22 shipped that ain't too bad.

I've got an Aliexpress special due to arrive sometime between now and 2025. Will post eventually.


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

OK. So how do I get in touch with Yobokies? It's not evident from Photobucket site/


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

coachstu said:


> OK. So how do I get in touch with Yobokies? It's not evident from Photobucket site/


[email protected]

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

K1w179 said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

So I'm having trouble with the Raffles Time submariner caseback. I've never used one before and I feel like I'm missing something. The problem is that the diameter of plastic spacer ring on the NH35 is too small to be supported by the Raffles caseback, and so the movement slides down into the caseback when everything is installed:









Compare that to the stock case back where the movement is fully supported (i.e. the movement sits nicely atop the caseback):









Here's a side-by-side where you can see the difference in the thickness of the threaded rings of the casebacks:









If the caseback played no role in supporting the movement then this wouldn't be a problem. Alas, when installed the stock caseback keeps the movement snugly sandwiched in the case. If the movement can slide down into the caseback then you've got a movement kind of floating around in the watch.

I corresponded with Ken and he was surprised by this. Has anyone encountered/worked around this problem? Is there a spacer I can put in there to keep the movement supported? I can't believe that if this were a known problem there wouldn't be a bunch of discussion about it already.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Jowls said:


> So I'm having trouble with the Raffles Time submariner caseback. I've never used one before and I feel like I'm missing something. The problem is that the diameter of plastic spacer ring on the NH35 is too small to be supported by the Raffles caseback, and so the movement slides down into the caseback when everything is installed:
> 
> View attachment 14363055
> 
> ...


So, you own a digital caliper, do you not?

In order to work, the caseback must be correct in two critical dimensions:

-the inner diameter of the threaded portion

-the length of the threaded portion

Both need to be correct to press against the casing projections in the NH35 dial spacer ring.

The technical data shown on the following pdf will allow you to deduce where the problem is:

https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NH35_SS.pdf

If I recall correctly, the part you are using was never really designed to fit the 8926. It's just that someone discovered that the threads are the same, and never bothered to check the other two very important dimensions. So, it's not really Ken's fault.

I will further guess that anyone who was satisfied with this solution in the past happened to have a fresh dial spacer ring, that happened to fit very snugly in their case. Their movement is not held any better that yours; it's just that theirs do not move around.

A lot of this is conjecture on my part, of course. But my guesses are usually pretty good.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Dave M said:


> So, you own a digital caliper, do you not?
> 
> In order to work, the caseback must be correct in two critical dimensions:
> 
> ...


Dang, good calls all around Dave. Here's what I measured:

Raffles caseback
Interior diameter: 29mm
Length of threaded portion: 1.37mm

Stock 8926OB caseback:
Interior diameter: 28mm
Length of threaded portion: 1.5mm

So there's a .13mm difference in how deep the caseback sits, and a full 1mm difference in the interior diameter.

The spec sheet for the NH35 shows a "dial holding spacer" diameter of 29.255mm. And indeed I measured mine at 29.25mm.

Given that the inner diameter of the Raffles caseback is tighter (just barely!) than the movement spacer it does does seem that the chief problem is the depth of the threads. Since the Raffles caseback does not seat all the way to the movement spacer the movement has a chance of shifting down. If/when the movement pitches the effective diameter of the spacer diminishes and bam, down into the caseback it goes.

Of course I hope it goes without saying that I do not blame Ken for any of this. As Dave points out Ken's casebacks are not made for this watch and moreover they are very good and inexpensive for what they are. I just want others to be aware of the issue is all.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Jowls said:


> So I'm having trouble with the Raffles Time submariner caseback. I've never used one before and I feel like I'm missing something. The problem is that the diameter of plastic spacer ring on the NH35 is too small to be supported by the Raffles caseback, and so the movement slides down into the caseback when everything is installed:
> 
> View attachment 14363055
> 
> ...


Thst's really strange. I have the same caseback from raffles installed on a 9094 (blue dial, blue bezel version of the 89260b) which looks liek you have also(?) and I don't have any fitment issues. Might be a one-off, or QC problem?


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

nevermind said:


> What kind of bracelet is that and where did you get it? (link plz)


I get this bracelet from a friend as a gift, it fits perfect so i think every Rolex aftermarket bracelet will fit the Invicta


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just finished this today. Unplanned but pretty similar to DaveM's build. Subconscious Homage maybe. ha.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Finally got an acrylic dome in without cracking it. Thanks to all with the advice.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

Can someone point me to source for hands that fit the NH35 movement? A source other than Yobokies please. I've looked for a while but I seem to get conflicting information. I need a full set that will fit and work with a 28.5 mm dial without modification. Specifically, Dagaz' 55 fathoms dial. Thanks.


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

coachstu said:


> Can someone point me to source for hands that fit the NH35 movement? A source other than Yobokies please. I've looked for a while but I seem to get conflicting information. I need a full set that will fit and work with a 28.5 mm dial without modification. Specifically, Dagaz' 55 fathoms dial. Thanks.


I sent you a link above to the comprehensive post that outlines almost everything - including hands.

I don't mean to sound rude, but if you take the time to read through this thread all the information you need is in here.

Here it is again...Has a list of retailers as well

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48978949

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

Zensa_06 said:


> I sent you a link above to the comprehensive post that outlines almost everything - including hands.
> 
> I don't mean to sound rude, but if you take the time to read through this thread all the information you need is in here.
> 
> ...


Oh, I've read through the thread. And I've visited every retailer I can find. The problem I'm running into is these retailers are listing movements that their hands are compatible with, and most of the time NH35 is not included. But I'm seeing some here say they used those same hands (I assume...this thread is years old and those hands may not be in existence anymore). At this point I'm pretty limited in the hands I can find that specifically say they work for NH35. I have a feeling others work, but I'm not about to try them blind.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

coachstu said:


> Can someone point me to source for hands that fit the NH35 movement? A source other than Yobokies please. I've looked for a while but I seem to get conflicting information. I need a full set that will fit and work with a 28.5 mm dial without modification. Specifically, Dagaz' 55 fathoms dial. Thanks.


Dagaz also sells hands.

Here are some more that have seiko compatible hands.
You'll have to check or ask about the lengths and how they work with your dial.

- DLW
- Lucius Atelier
- One Second Closer
- Dragonshroud
- Ajuicet


----------



## Zensa_06 (Jun 25, 2018)

coachstu said:


> Oh, I've read through the thread. And I've visited every retailer I can find. The problem I'm running into is these retailers are listing movements that their hands are compatible with, and most of the time NH35 is not included. But I'm seeing some here say they used those same hands (I assume...this thread is years old and those hands may not be in existence anymore). At this point I'm pretty limited in the hands I can find that specifically say they work for NH35. I have a feeling others work, but I'm not about to try them blind.


NH35 = 4R35
NH36 = 4R36

Seiko NH35A movement is basically an unbranded version of the.Seiko caliber 4R35. for example, the NH36 is an unbranded version of the.4R36.(day + date) found in the Next Generation Orange Monster..

Any handset listed for 7S26 will work

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Do any Seiko autos use different size hands?

If you really want to k ow about hand sizes, you can look up the technical drawings of two movements and compare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

Zensa_06 said:


> NH35 = 4R35
> NH36 = 4R36
> 
> Seiko NH35A movement is basically an unbranded version of the.Seiko caliber 4R35. for example, the NH36 is an unbranded version of the.4R36.(day + date) found in the Next Generation Orange Monster..
> ...


That helps a lot. Thanks!


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

So I'm going with these DLW hands. If anyone knows that they do not work on an Invicta mod with a 28.5 mm dial from Dagaz, please let me know. Thanks everyone.

https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/hands/products/hands-mix-match


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

I'm working on a planet ocean homage mod with parts from yobokies. 

I'm running into a strange problem. The hour hand sets fine, the minute hand is finicky but sets. Everytime I I Think have set the second hand the whole movement stops. 

If I move the hands with the crown the second hand moves with the minute hand before falling off. When the second hand falls off the movement works fine.

Any suggestions on what my problem might be Or what to do? 

I had already repurposed the old second hand while waiting on the new parts, so checking it with that is out until a I receive a new second hand (ones in the mail).


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

First mod other than glidelock-type bracelet. Thinking of doing a domed Sapphire crystal and maybe some internal mods once I'm in there (new face, hands, or relume possibly?). Case branding removal next. But for now, just a lighter, some goo gone, an opinel, and 20s of work. One of my favorites - especially since it was $40 used! (Older 8926 miyota)


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

southern bamboo said:


> First mod other than glidelock-type bracelet. Thinking of doing a domed Sapphire crystal and maybe some internal mods once I'm in there (new face, hands, or relume possibly?). Case branding removal next. But for now, just a lighter, some goo gone, an opinel, and 20s of work. One of my favorites - especially since it was $40 used! (Older 8926 miyota)


This is how it starts. Keep it going, man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

sage626700 said:


> I'm working on a planet ocean homage mod with parts from yobokies.
> 
> I'm running into a strange problem. The hour hand sets fine, the minute hand is finicky but sets. Everytime I I Think have set the second hand the whole movement stops.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are not getting the seconds hand mounted on the pinion. From your description it sounds like you are wedging it between the pinion and the minute hand. You need to be sure it is going on the pinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

What Randy said. Or perhaps the seconds hand cylinder has gotten flared enough to be too loose to stay on the pinion and it is also causing friction with minute cylinder.

One more possibility, if the minute hand isn't fully seated, then the seconds hand may be sitting on top of the minute hand.

Good luck!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hey guys... I figure this is probably as good a place as any to ask...

Where can I source a yellow Invicta branded NH35 movement winding rotor?


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

Thinking about selling off a couple of my mods. Trying to get a idea of what I should ask for em. Neither of them have any case work, and I would include brushed bracelets with each watch.
View attachment 14395285


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

coachstu said:


> Oh, I've read through the thread. And I've visited every retailer I can find. The problem I'm running into is these retailers are listing movements that their hands are compatible with, and most of the time NH35 is not included. But I'm seeing some here say they used those same hands (I assume...this thread is years old and those hands may not be in existence anymore). At this point I'm pretty limited in the hands I can find that specifically say they work for NH35. I have a feeling others work, but I'm not about to try them blind.


The post he sent you to was created less than 90 days ago... https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-post48978949.html

Most hand sets are 20ish bucks - a pizza and a beer. If you're not willing to take a $20ish chance on a cool set of hands then you may need to rethink this hobby. Nothing is perfect, so beware that even if you see something that says it will fit an nh35 there may be a fit issue due to manfacturing processes or a dial marker that is too high, etc... (especially from the Bay). Half of the modding fun for me is making mistakes, learning and trying new things with a mod. It is really fun when you discover something new or when something that shouldn't fit actually does fit.

That said, I have had 100% success with hands from DLW fitting the nh35 https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/hands


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

rbesass said:


> sage626700 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working on a planet ocean homage mod with parts from yobokies.
> ...





swank said:


> What Randy said. Or perhaps the seconds hand cylinder has gotten flared enough to be too loose to stay on the pinion and it is also causing friction with minute cylinder.
> 
> One more possibility, if the minute hand isn't fully seated, then the seconds hand may be sitting on top of the minute hand.
> 
> Good luck!


After pulling apart two other watches to test things I've come to the conclusion that the second hand and minute hand are either damages or came slightly out of spec.

I was able to seat the other two full hand sets but mixing and matching didn't work. Neither of the two second hands would seat with the minute hand and the yobokies second hand wouldn't seat with the other minute hands.

I've reached out to him about it. I'm pretty sure with everything going on in Hong Kong I'm the least of his worries. I've worn the watch a bit without the second hand and dig it.

If I hear back from him I'll update.


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

How do you guys typically change the markers and logo? Like do you paint on it? If so what type of paint/paint brush?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

coachstu said:


> So I'm going with these DLW hands. If anyone knows that they do not work on an Invicta mod with a 28.5 mm dial from Dagaz, please let me know. Thanks everyone.
> 
> https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/hands/products/hands-mix-match


I've only tried one set of DLW hands, but they fit great for me (don't be fooled by the SNZG case, this is running an invicta NH35A).


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Wandering Ben said:


> How do you guys typically change the markers and logo? Like do you paint on it? If so what type of paint/paint brush?


Most people are replacing the whole dial.

If you mean dial aging, it's usually copic markers, coffee, tea, watercolors, or some combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering Ben (Mar 5, 2012)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Most people are replacing the whole dial.
> 
> If you mean dial aging, it's usually copic markers, coffee, tea, watercolors, or some combination.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welp I thought everyone painted the Brotherhood of Sub Homages custom logo themselves


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> I've only tried one set of DLW hands, but they fit great for me (don't be fooled by the SNZG case, this is running an invicta NH35A).


You know that movement is made by Seiko, not Invicta, right?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Wandering Ben said:


> Welp I thought everyone painted the Brotherhood of Sub Homages custom logo themselves


A few guys do this with sterile dials and water slide or other decals. Mostly, they come from dial runs organized in the BSH Thread. You preorder a dial and when there's enough interest they are custom made and shipped out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

Heard back from Harold (yobokies) today. He said he hasn't run into that issue before but he'd send me a replacement minute and second hand for $5. That seems more than fair to me and considering what's happening in Hong Kong right now his response time was stellar as well.

Included obligatory wrist shot to demonstrate compliance as well.



sage626700 said:


> rbesass said:
> 
> 
> > sage626700 said:
> ...


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> You know that movement is made by Seiko, not Invicta, right?


Yeah, SII (Seiko Instruments Inc) but I just wanted to make sure the guy who asked about the hands fitting would understand that they would fit the movement in his/her Invicta.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> Yeah, SII (Seiko Instruments Inc) but I just wanted to make sure the guy who asked about the hands fitting would understand that they would fit the movement in his/her Invicta.


If the 8926 doesn't have a Miyota movement.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Recent builds....

























More on the way


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Recent builds....
> 
> View attachment 14415021
> 
> ...


That second build, where did you source the bezel insert?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

K1w179 said:


> That second build, where did you source the bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It was a gift from a fellow modder and don't remember if he told me where he got it.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

K1w179 said:


> That second build, where did you source the bezel insert?


I'm guessing it's the 5508V5 insert F from Tiger Concept.


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice build. If you,don't mind me asking do you recall where you sourced the bezel insert?



yankeexpress said:


>


----------



## sfleming (Dec 5, 2010)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14415647


this is very sharp RZ. Nice job.

-Steve


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Jowls said:


> I'm guessing it's the 5508V5 insert F from Tiger Concept.


Hopefully it'll fit a murphys bezel. That's my plan for next my next mod

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

skyefalcon6 said:


> It was a gift from a fellow modder and don't remember if he told me where he got it.


Cheers, I'll keep looking. It pairs well with that dial

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

K1w179 said:


> Hopefully it'll fit a murphys bezel.


It will.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Still my favorite:


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

K1w179 said:


> Cheers, I'll keep looking. It pairs well with that dial
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks for that. I had a few that I considered and liked it best with the dial as well.

I did some digging and found that Insert F from Tiger will fit the 5508 16800 Bezels: http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html

I checked WSO on eBay and didn't see one there.

EDIT:

I suppose I should catch up *before* replying.... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Jowls said:


> I'm guessing it's the 5508V5 insert F from Tiger Concept.





K1w179 said:


> Hopefully it'll fit a murphys bezel. That's my plan for next my next mod





Jowls said:


> It will.


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

That is an excellent watch!
Where did you get the dial insert?


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

Double post


----------



## banjostang (Jun 3, 2018)

Looking for this bezel insert please?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

sage626700 said:


> Nice build. If you,don't mind me asking do you recall where you sourced the bezel insert?


No clue, as I bought the modded 8926 complete off eBay 4 years ago.

Edit: I see one on eBay. Search "watches" for 8926. Seller:wholesaleoutlet990.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

banjostang said:


> Looking for this bezel insert please?


Alpha Watch 37.5mm Seamaster insert. Needs to be sanded down just a little.


----------



## Oskeco (Oct 8, 2018)

Here's my attempt on a planet ocean-esque invicta mod. Dagaz dial and hands, generic ceramic insert off eBay, and a coin edge bezel from Murphy Manufacturing.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Raffles dial, dagaz hands, tiger insert. I was going to do a modern FFF dial and planet ocean style hands with this build, but then decided to go with this instead.


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

Does anybody know if there's a sand lume dial in matte black and sand lume hands that will work?


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

ksus2020 said:


> Does anybody know if there's a sand lume dial in matte black and sand lume hands that will work?


Check yobokies, I seem to remember seeing some that fit the bill.


----------



## sfleming (Dec 5, 2010)

didymus03 said:


> Raffles dial, dagaz hands, tiger insert. I was going to do a modern FFF dial and planet ocean style hands with this build, but then decided to go with this instead.


Cool looking watch. 
Would you mind sharing what tiger insert fits with the 8926 ? 
Tiger site has got me a little confused at the moment and I can't tell from the archives how people are using his products. 
I'm considering doing a full build from Tiger or just working from an 8926 instead.

Thx


----------



## ksus2020 (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Ill give them a look.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

sfleming said:


> Cool looking watch.
> Would you mind sharing what tiger insert fits with the 8926 ?
> Tiger site has got me a little confused at the moment and I can't tell from the archives how people are using his products.
> I'm considering doing a full build from Tiger or just working from an 8926 instead.
> ...


Tigers 5508 bezel inserts fit perfectly.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm quite satisfied with this combo now.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

... and my new military field diver.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

and a few more...


----------



## Fluffyfreak505 (Jan 16, 2016)

didymus03 said:


> and a few more...
> View attachment 14454143
> View attachment 14454147
> View attachment 14454149


That's a good looking build! SNZG Dial? 7s26 movement?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> That's a good looking build! SNZG Dial? 7s26 movement?


Thanks! 
Yes, SNZG dial and M, H hands (seconds hand was from another 3rd party handset). The movement is an NH36A from a Cadisen watch I'm not using at the moment.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> and a few more...
> View attachment 14454143
> View attachment 14454147
> View attachment 14454149


Nice CG shaping.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm trying out some snowflake hands and a red tip second hand to go with the triangle.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> I'm trying out some snowflake hands and a red tip second hand to go with the triangle.
> View attachment 14478603
> 
> View attachment 14478605


Looks amazing... What dial is that

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> I'm trying out some snowflake hands and a red tip second hand to go with the triangle.
> View attachment 14478603
> 
> View attachment 14478605


That is very, very well done.


----------



## tysonwong (Sep 17, 2019)

Batman mod Invicta


----------



## tysonwong (Sep 17, 2019)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> That's a good looking build! SNZG Dial? 7s26 movement?


How to sand the case to matt finish?


----------



## tysonwong (Sep 17, 2019)

sage626700 said:


> Heard back from Harold (yobokies) today. He said he hasn't run into that issue before but he'd send me a replacement minute and second hand for $5. That seems more than fair to me and considering what's happening in Hong Kong right now his response time was stellar as well.
> 
> Included obligatory wrist shot to demonstrate compliance as well.


God bless Hong Kong!


----------



## tysonwong (Sep 17, 2019)

Another bezel with sapphire crystal.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

i'm looking to mod my 8929 OB (all gold plated) any ideas for a dial I can use? it's hard to find any aftermarket dials with gold in them, only ones i could find are the FFF ones.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Most of the Seiko dials will fit.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

jagv428 said:


> Looks amazing... What dial is that
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The dial is from Raffles.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

tysonwong said:


> How to sand the case to matt finish?


SNZG's are already matte finished cases, but to do one for a mod, it would probably work best to media blast (sand or glass, or something else depending on the roughness one is going for) the parts you want to have the matte finish.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had recently found a new 8926 OB and a two tone silver/gold 8926 OB in a box while I was cleaning my garage. I'm assuming they were there hiding from the wife, as I have no idea when I acquired them.

I have also recently been thinking of buying a Tiger Concepts vintage lumed classic submariner....then I remembered that 3 years ago I attempted to patina and remove badging from a stock set of dial and hands from a 8926. It did not turn out well, the patina was overdone and the parts just looked like a bad job was done, this was the result.


















I further attempted to fix the problem by administering a coating over the dial and hands but that just made it look burnt as if it had just come out of the toaster. I did install the parts but wasn't happy with the look so into the parts bin they went.










Fast forward 3 years and today I decided since I had an extra 8926 I would take another look at the dial and hands and see if I could make them work.

I painstakingly removed the coating from each of the dial indices and also the hands. Then I gently removed a layer of the overdone patina and went to work fixing the delamination of the caoting around the center hole and date window of the dial with heat, solvents and wizardry. Here is the final result.










I then found an old beat up Tiger Concepts red triangle bezel insert from the parts bin and installed it.




























Overall I think it looks much better than before, the coating looks decent and gives it depth and texture and the patina has mellowed out a bit. You can't even tell there was badging on the dial. Eventually I want to do proper vintage homage with domed plexi. It never ends.....


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> I'm quite satisfied with this combo now.
> View attachment 14452807


How did you shape the case like this? It looks so well done


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14502929


Always happy to see this one. I'm finally biting the bullet on a 5517 8926 myself. I've got stph_dxtr doing a custom dial and hand set at the moment. Can't wait.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm looking to do a mod based on the watch in the photo using the white dial. I have read on this thread that only 16610 bezel inserts fit the invicta but will an after market chapter ring for an skx007 fit ok?










Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

rockhopper353 said:


> I'm looking to do a mod based on the watch in the photo using the white dial. I have read on this thread that only 16610 bezel inserts fit the invicta but will an after market chapter ring for an skx007 fit ok?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The short answer is:No.

The long answer: Internal diameter of the Invicta rehaut is 26.7 mm... The external diameter of an SKX 007 chapter ring is 30.1 mm.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

ccmjd said:


> The short answer is:No.
> 
> The long answer: Internal diameter of the Invicta rehaut is 26.7 mm... The external diameter of an SKX 007 chapter ring is 30.1 mm.


Thanks, do you know of anywhere that chapter rings can be sourced for the invicta 8926?

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

rockhopper353 said:


> Thanks, do you know of anywhere that chapter rings can be sourced for the invicta 8926?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


If you're referring to the ring between the crystal and the dial on a Seiko, there isn't one on an Invicta. It's fixed on the invicta as it's part of the case.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Jtragic said:


> If you're referring to the ring between the crystal and the dial on a Seiko, there isn't one on an Invicta. It's fixed on the invicta as it's part of the case.


Really, didn't realise that, guess that limits the modding capability a little then, cheers.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

rockhopper353 said:


> Really, didn't realise that, guess that limits the modding capability a little then, cheers.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Depends what you want to achieve. 8926ob case, coin edge bezel, ceramic insert, removed crown guards etc, genuine Omega SM300 dial, hands and 565 movement, custom movement holder.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

pascs said:


> Depends what you want to achieve. 8926ob case, coin edge bezel, ceramic insert, removed crown guards etc, genuine Omega SM300 dial, hands and 565 movement, custom movement holder.
> 
> View attachment 14504731


That looks very nice, you've done a great job there. I know that for bezel inserts you need to use the 16610 inserts but where can replacement bezels be purchased like the coin edge you have used, is there a particular model that fits the invicta?

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

rockhopper353 said:


> That looks very nice, you've done a great job there. I know that for bezel inserts you need to use the 16610 inserts but where can replacement bezels be purchased like the coin edge you have used, is there a particular model that fits the invicta?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks

The coin edge bezel is from Murphy Manufacturing specifically for the 8926ob case. They also have a domed non insert type, I have one but found it difficult to get the right combination that suits it.
Inserts for the standard 8926ob bezel you can get from tiger concept for the 5508 and 16800 - I need to order a couple of them for some up coming mods.
The ceramic insert I have on the coin edge bezel is a 38mm "trimmed" down to 37.7 to fit - that is one PITA of a job as the ceramic is really hard and takes careful and time consuming grinding to get it to the correct size.

But for sure the 8926ob case has far fewer options that anything from Seiko and now a number of companies are making cases to take all the Seiko modding parts


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Cheers for the heads up regarding the options for getting the bezels. The ceramic insert seem a right pita to fit then as you say, certainly something I won't be contemplating, shame as I quite fancied putting one in.

For sure there are far more options for the seiko, but the build cost is obviously higher, the case alone from crystal times is around the £80 mark. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

I recently bought two Invicta 8926ob for $90 each so I see where you are coming from with the price of CT stuff.

You can also fit many cheap 30mm crystals to the 8926ob case. I bought some from Cousins recently, domed mineral crystal for about £5. I think that the watch pictured above has that fitted.

At some point I'll probably spray paint the inside of a 8926ob case, as that would give an alternative to the silver ring between the dial and crystal.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

pascs said:


> I recently bought two Invicta 8926ob for $90 each so I see where you are coming from with the price of CT stuff.
> 
> You can also fit many cheap 30mm crystals to the 8926ob case. I bought some from Cousins recently, domed mineral crystal for about £5. I think that the watch pictured above has that fitted.
> 
> At some point I'll probably spray paint the inside of a 8926ob case, as that would give an alternative to the silver ring between the dial and crystal.


That's a good shout about spraying the inside a different colour, gives it another look.
I did see some ceramic inserts that purportedly fit the 11610 but they are quite expensive so offset the lower price of purchasing the invicta over the skx.
When putting invicta watch into wish, you always get this winner watch pop up, I wonder if this could be another cheaper still option for modding with skx style dials, guessing the movement probably isn't up to much but can't find out what it is.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

rockhopper353 said:


> That's a good shout about spraying the inside a different colour, gives it another look.
> I did see some ceramic inserts that purportedly fit the 11610 but they are quite expensive so offset the lower price of purchasing the invicta over the skx.
> When putting invicta watch into wish, you always get this winner watch pop up, I wonder if this could be another cheaper still option for modding with skx style dials, guessing the movement probably isn't up to much but can't find out what it is.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Here's an example of an 89260b I did a couple of years ago. I have since removed the red coloring as you can see in post #9729 a few posts up.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

redzebra said:


> Here's an example of an 89260b I did a couple of years ago. I have since removed the red coloring as you can see a couple of posts up.
> 
> View attachment 14505249
> 
> ...


Looks a totally different watch, transformed from the original invicta 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

The 7041 has removable chapter ring.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

rbesass said:


> The 7041 has removable chapter ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, will it take the skx dials like the 8926?
Curious at to why this model doesn't appear to be mentioned for modding like the 8926.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Gilt 5513 homage:























Wanted to do a high dome plexi but I'm absolutely amazed that anyone can get the damn things clean and clear enough to use on a black dial. How do you guys do it?


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Jowls said:


> Gilt 5513 homage:
> 
> View attachment 14506051
> 
> ...


I have a similar mod planned. Yours looks amazing, though! Which insert is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> I have a similar mod planned. Yours looks amazing, though! Which insert is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's just a regular old Tiger Concept insert. The gray one.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jowls said:


> Gilt 5513 homage:
> 
> View attachment 14506051
> 
> ...


I don't wear my glasses when I look at it.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> I don't wear my glasses when I look at it.


Fair enough. I do let a lot of stuff go by but if I can see something with naked eye from 12"-18" it drives me crazy.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jowls said:


> Fair enough. I do let a lot of stuff go by but if I can see something with naked eye from 12"-18" it drives me crazy.


I was away for business when I noticed a speck of something under the crystal on my outbound flight. Being it was the only watch with me, I was tortured for four days until I got home and could open it up.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> I was away for business when I noticed a speck of something under the crystal on my outbound flight. Being it was the only watch with me, I was tortured for four days until I got home and could open it up.


Brutal.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Danbooru said:


> How did you shape the case like this? It looks so well done


Thanks. I started with a bench grinder to take off the bulk of material I wasn't going to need. After that I just kept it and some jewelry files and my swisstool with metal file on me and worked at it by hand for quite a while. After I was satisfied I finished it with sand paper and metal polish.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'll post this here as well since most of these are 8926's or related. I've done a couple more as gifts as well.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Just trying things out....

I'll probably look at changing the crown and crown tube at some point but apart from that quite happy with the outcome


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

My Batman Homage GMT conversion...

A couple of things to note...
I've done a couple of these conversions and had not run into a problem with crystal clearance until this one. I was going to use the original Invicta cyclops crystal, but the secondhand just barely touched the crystal at the post. (I double checked that the hands were seated properly.)

So I used Sternkreuz #117 acrylic. It pressed in with the stock gasket, but measuring at 29.49 and with no tension ring it failed the pressure test. So I backed it up with some Hypo cement and re-installed. It then passed the pressure test at 4atm.

The ceramic insert required quite of bit if grinding using diamond bits, but it was worth the effort.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Jowls said:


> Thanks! It's just a regular old Tiger Concept insert. The gray one.


Thanks!

I had never noticed a gray insert, but now that I'm looking at the site a little closer...do you happen to know if Insert P or Insert H is the one you got?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakartans (Oct 7, 2019)

him im new herem just want to ask, where to get this dial, im desperately searching for this one but all i found is only for miyota / ETA, will it fit for NH35,
or do you change the movement as well for this mod ?


----------



## Comperio (Oct 7, 2019)

Tried my hand at dropping some paint on the dial.


----------



## ai caramba (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi, I'm new here.

I'm looking into modding a newly acquired 8926OB. I'm looking for a ceramic lumed bezel with 12-hour markers. I find a lot of bezel with 24 hour markers, but without a 24h hand that is pretty much useless. I haven't been able to find 12 hour bezels for the pro-diver, unfortunately. Preferably in red.


----------



## Chilllwave (Dec 20, 2017)

joefri187 said:


> My Batman Homage GMT conversion...
> 
> A couple of things to note...
> I've done a couple of these conversions and had not run into a problem with crystal clearance until this one. I was going to use the original Invicta cyclops crystal, but the secondhand just barely touched the crystal at the post. (I double checked that the hands were seated properly.)
> ...


Can you go into some more detail on the GMT hand? Is it fully functioning? How do I go about installing one correctly? Source?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Chilllwave said:


> Can you go into some more detail on the GMT hand? Is it fully functioning? How do I go about installing one correctly? Source?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is a fully functioning GMT. The conversion involves sourcing an older 8926 with a Miyota 8200 series movement and replacing that movement with a DG3804. It is a drop in replacement. The current 8926 with the NH35 movement can't be converted to a GMT as there isn't a GMT replacement movement that will fit.

There are several posts on this forum, including some of my own, that further detail the movement swap...


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I had never noticed a gray insert, but now that I'm looking at the site a little closer...do you happen to know if Insert P or Insert H is the one you got?


Insert P. As with all of William's stuff it looks much nicer in person than in the pics on the site. It's a great insert if you're going for the "ghosted" look.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Jowls said:


> Insert P. As with all of William's stuff it looks much nicer in person than in the pics on the site. It's a great insert if you're going for the "ghosted" look.


Thanks again! That's exactly what I was looking for and, yeah...the pics on the site are bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I’ve searched around but can’t seem to find what I’m looking for. I want my next 8926 build to have a seiko dial. Does anyone have any pics of a Seiko dialled 8926? Like maybe an SKX dial (I’m pretty sure they are 28mm.) 

Cheers in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

maccasvanquish said:


> I've searched around but can't seem to find what I'm looking for. I want my next 8926 build to have a seiko dial. Does anyone have any pics of a Seiko dialled 8926? Like maybe an SKX dial (I'm pretty sure they are 28mm.)
> 
> Cheers in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on the movement.... Most newer 8926's have seiko nh35 movement... So seiko dials are a fit including most aftermarket dials posted in this thread

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Yea- I was just hoping to see some pics of a Seiko branded dial in an 8926 case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlo002 (Oct 9, 2019)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man! This mod is amazing. Where did you get the bezel from?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

maccasvanquish said:


> Yea- I was just hoping to see some pics of a Seiko branded dial in an 8926 case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The problem with a dial from an SKX would be that it is a 4:00 dial, meaning the dial feet are in a different position. You would either need to use a 3:00 Seiko dial of some sort (I'll attach an example pic or two) or remove the dial feet and either reattach them in the right position (I don't know how) or attach via dial dots/adhesive tape.














edit: Looking at this watch I remembered that because many seiko dials have day / date windows, it will also require a different movement than the NH35A that is stock in the 8926's. This one has an NH36A.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> View attachment 14537509


That looks great!

Here's my 8926 with an old Seiko dial:








I had to swap in an NH36a as well. The hands are from a Seiko Monster. Bezel insert is from Tiger Concepts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get a flat matte blue submariner dial?
Not a fan of the sunburst dial


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone know where I can get a flat matte blue submariner dial?
> Not a fan of the sunburst dial


https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/

Jake usually stocks more matte than glossy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlo002 (Oct 9, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> The problem with a dial from an SKX would be that it is a 4:00 dial, meaning the dial feet are in a different position. You would either need to use a 3:00 Seiko dial of some sort (I'll attach an example pic or two) or remove the dial feet and either reattach them in the right position (I don't know how) or attach via dial dots/adhesive tape.
> View attachment 14537509
> View attachment 14537511
> 
> ...


Man, this mod it's amazing!!! May can i ask your where did you get the bezel from?


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

A nice bourbon drink to cap off MilFriday.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

carlo002 said:


> Man, this mod it's amazing!!! May can i ask your where did you get the bezel from?


Check out page 958 for how I modified it from a stock 8926OB bezel. If you meant the insert, it is from Alpha-watch. com or AM-watches on ebay.


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Playing around today


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

southern bamboo said:


> Playing around today


Love the bezel. Did you do it yourself.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

southern bamboo said:


> Playing around today


Great job on some of the tweaks you've made. What did you use for the bracelet on that ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Yes, just suspended the watch in enough bleach to ghost out the bezel but not completely submerge it. I used a bowl and something to suspend the bracelet - a pencil or knife.

Check it periodically and rinse it off when it gets where you like it. Took a few 2-3 minute sessions to get it this light.

The bracelet is a Carlywet Glidelock, came with polished center links, but while I was at the kitchen sink ghosting the bezel, I grabbed a green kitchen scrubby pad and brushed the links. 

I'm loving it!


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

duplicate


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

I did my first de branding today, tips from YouTube. I had trouble getting the crown tube out, again you tube. What is the best way to remove the crown tube?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

When is the last time anybody saw $50-$60 invicta 8926s? Hoping to get one on sale again. Haven’t built one in quite a while now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Ham615 said:


> I did my first de branding today, tips from YouTube. I had trouble getting the crown tube out, again you tube. What is the best way to remove the crown tube?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may need to apply a small amount of heat. IF you do use heat make sure to remove the o ring from inside the crown tube. I usually take a small punch and go from the bottom side of the case and tap the tube from inside out after using heat to soften any adhesive they may have used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Ham615 said:


> I did my first de branding today, tips from YouTube. I had trouble getting the crown tube out, again you tube. What is the best way to remove the crown tube?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if this link is gonna work. I fabricated an offset pusher for an arbor press.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bk-NGepH1nA/

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Dave M said:


> Not sure if this link is gonna work. I fabricated an offset pusher for an arbor press.
> 
> 
> __
> ...





Porterjrm said:


> You may need to apply a small amount of heat. IF you do use heat make sure to remove the o ring from inside the crown tube. I usually take a small punch and go from the bottom side of the case and tap the tube from inside out after using heat to soften any adhesive they may have used.
> 
> . I will try the press make up with my drill press, I will heat if up if needed.
> 
> Thanks for the help


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> When is the last time anybody saw $50-$60 invicta 8926s? Hoping to get one on sale again. Haven't built one in quite a while now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a 9404 and a 9094, both almost identical to the 8926. Here's one I saw yesterday that's in your price range...
FS: Invicta 9403 Pro Diver Men's A...ad.php?t=5043601&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbond2285 (Feb 25, 2018)

Anyone know a good place to find a 12 hour bezel to fit the 8926? The coin edge bezel I'm looking at says any insert that fits a Rolex 16610 will fit it, with an outside diameter of 37.65mm and an inner diameter of 30.7mm. Picture attached of the style I'm going for, ala Seamaster 300 "Spectre" if I can't find a 12 hour that fits, I'll settle for the 60 minute one with the silver accents, I think it looks quite nice on that Invicta. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've been scouring the internet for a couple weeks looking for this and can't seem to find a 12 hour bezel that looks classic that will fit the Invicta.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

I am pretty sure Tiger Concepts has a 12 hour insert or two. Look at the 5508/16800 inserts.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

jamesbond2285 said:


> Anyone know a good place to find a 12 hour bezel to fit the 8926? The coin edge bezel I'm looking at says any insert that fits a Rolex 16610 will fit it, with an outside diameter of 37.65mm and an inner diameter of 30.7mm. Picture attached of the style I'm going for, ala Seamaster 300 "Spectre" if I can't find a 12 hour that fits, I'll settle for the 60 minute one with the silver accents, I think it looks quite nice on that Invicta. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've been scouring the internet for a couple weeks looking for this and can't seem to find a 12 hour bezel that looks classic that will fit the Invicta.









This is the only 12hr bezel that I know of that fits the 8926 bezel. It is from Tiger-concept as mentioned above. You could try something like this and sand a small inside band to a silver finish.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Just my 2 cents, but the large rehaut on the invicta makes the silver band a bit redundant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Just my 2 cents, but the large rehaut on the invicta makes the silver band a bit redundant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it is hardly necessary.


----------



## bent_toe (Oct 15, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> IG: pete.valhallalegend


Where can i get a Vintage dial like that?
The yellow lume look.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Are there any decent oyster or jubilee style bracelet upgrades that are a sure fit for the 8926? If not, I wonder if the clasp can be replaced with a good quality sterile clasp. Any ideas?

Just ordered my first 8926 for modding.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Under construction .......









Sorry for the quick shot and the dust.


----------



## CigarCity (Jun 15, 2018)

Excuse the noob question, but are there sources of parts to mod other invictas that are not the 8926, say some of the 42mm versions with the nh35? I found a blue 29179 Invicta on clearance at the local TJMaxx for $64, but it seems like all the sites referenced in the thread, Dagaz, etc. seem to have parts for the 40mm versions. Am I understanding this correctly or are there places to readily get mod parts for the 42mm versions? Personally prefer the 40mm for my wrist, but 42 would be ok and if I messed it up I wouldn’t lose to much sleep over the $64. 

Sorry if the answer is somewhere in the thread, I haven’t read all 980 pages yet, but I’ve read a bunch and can’t seem to find an answer with a search.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Invicta Sinn mod


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Slim724 said:


> Invicta Sinn mod


That is spectacular. Did you rework the original bezel or is that a replacement?


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

whitemb said:


> That is spectacular. Did you rework the original bezel or is that a replacement?


It's a Murphy Manufacturing bezel, 120 click, solid quality piece with no play


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

CigarCity said:


> Excuse the noob question, but are there sources of parts to mod other invictas that are not the 8926, say some of the 42mm versions with the nh35? I found a blue 29179 Invicta on clearance at the local TJMaxx for $64, but it seems like all the sites referenced in the thread, Dagaz, etc. seem to have parts for the 40mm versions. Am I understanding this correctly or are there places to readily get mod parts for the 42mm versions? Personally prefer the 40mm for my wrist, but 42 would be ok and if I messed it up I wouldn't lose to much sleep over the $64.
> 
> Sorry if the answer is somewhere in the thread, I haven't read all 980 pages yet, but I've read a bunch and can't seem to find an answer with a search.


I've been around awhile, but just getting into modding the 8926. The only place I've seen parts for larger watches is on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

CigarCity said:


> Excuse the noob question, but are there sources of parts to mod other invictas that are not the 8926, say some of the 42mm versions with the nh35? I found a blue 29179 Invicta on clearance at the local TJMaxx for $64, but it seems like all the sites referenced in the thread, Dagaz, etc. seem to have parts for the 40mm versions. Am I understanding this correctly or are there places to readily get mod parts for the 42mm versions? Personally prefer the 40mm for my wrist, but 42 would be ok and if I messed it up I wouldn't lose to much sleep over the $64.
> 
> Sorry if the answer is somewhere in the thread, I haven't read all 980 pages yet, but I've read a bunch and can't seem to find an answer with a search.


I picked one up on accident. I didn't really look closely before I purchased it and just assumed it was a 40MM because it felt like it. I decided to pull it apart and see what parts would work. Its got a 28.9MM dial opening so 29MM dials will work (most of the retailers on here sell 28.5MM dials for seikos). Its got a nh35 movement so any seiko hands should fit the movement. If they are long enough to not look goofy is upto you but they should fit the movement fine. The bezel insert is 39.65 outer diameter and 32.3 inner. I can't find another diver bezel with even close to those dimensions.

If you buy it, you should be able to do some mods, but mine will be going back. Hope this helps.


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Engraver Sam said:


> Are there any decent oyster or jubilee style bracelet upgrades that are a sure fit for the 8926? If not, I wonder if the clasp can be replaced with a good quality sterile clasp. Any ideas?
> 
> Just ordered my first 8926 for modding.


Carlywet glidelock bracelet from AliExpress works great!


----------



## Apenut86 (Aug 16, 2018)

southern bamboo said:


> Carlywet glidelock bracelet from AliExpress works great!


Ooh looks nice! Could you tell me which one you have specifically?

They seem to have a few versions varying from 25 to 36 euros and I don't seem to be able to see the differences...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Interesting bracelets! Does anyone know if this will fit an 8926 without modification?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32840542275.html

A solid endlink jubilee would be sweet.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

swank said:


> Interesting bracelets! Does anyone know if this will fit an 8926 without modification?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32840542275.html
> 
> A solid endlink jubilee would be sweet.


It might work, but my personal experience with bracelets and sterile cases has been dismal. I must have a half dozen oyster style bracelets that fit none of the sterile cases I've accumulated. They look like they should fit but they don't. The springbars never line up with the holes in the cases.

HOWEVER, just for grins I tried a glidelock sterile bracelet on the 8926 I'm working on and it fit! Unfortunately it was years ago I acquired it from ebay so I can't give you a link to the seller.

Personally, I would prefer to buy from the Bay or Amazon so you can return if it doesn't work. Returning someone purchase on Aliexpress might be a royal PITA.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Just browsing ebay for sterile watches and cases, there are dozens that just say "mechanical movement" but don't specify which movement. Looks like many would be candidates for modding but there's no way of knowing which movement they contain, and quite frankly many Chinese sellers will tell you anything to make a sale, and you end up having to return (been there and done that).

I should add that there seems to be much more parts availability for modding for Seiko movements, which is what I was looking for. I've modded ETA watches and the selection isn't as good, especially for dials, etc.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

and there are a lot of affordable Seikos for parts






swaps as well.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

didymus03 said:


> and there are a lot of affordable Seikos for parts
> View attachment 14585679
> swaps as well.


I've been following your Instagram for a while now. You come up with some great looking builds. Great imagination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I’ve always thought that the khaki fleiger dial and a brown bezel insert would look nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oskeco (Oct 8, 2018)

Does anyone know of a place to source a bezel like the one shown here but in a black and red color combo? I've seen blue and red and black orange. Alternatively, would (carefully) painting one be an option? I'm not sure what durable painting options there are.

Also, I'm looking to source a cheap double domed sapphire crystal and gasket, has anyone had luck with crystals sold on ebay in the $10-$20 range? I'm open to recommendations.

Thanks!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATTAKK (Sep 27, 2015)

Oskeco said:


> Does anyone know of a place to source a bezel like the one shown here but in a black and red color combo? I've seen blue and red and black orange. Alternatively, would (carefully) painting one be an option? I'm not sure what durable painting options there are.
> 
> Also, I'm looking to source a cheap double domed sapphire crystal and gasket, has anyone had luck with crystals sold on ebay in the $10-$20 range? I'm open to recommendations.
> 
> ...


Crystaltimes would be the best place for sapphire.

Esslinger has some good domed mineral crystal and gaskets that I use for my mods.

Part # 201702 crystal
Part # 84.682.30.0 gasket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATTAKK (Sep 27, 2015)

Finally got around to de-branding the case. Kept the sides brushed. Some chatter marks from the sanding, so I'll need to invest in a better sanding drum.

Esslinger dome crystal. Dagaz FFF Stingray set. Squared up the crown guard a little.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oskeco (Oct 8, 2018)

ATTAKK said:


> Crystaltimes would be the best place for sapphire.
> 
> Esslinger has some good domed mineral crystal and gaskets that I use for my mods.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll check them out! The prices look very reasonable. It looks great on the invicta you posted.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeyeS (Jan 13, 2019)

I like the watch with the Yobokies Trinity Dial and hands! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## WeyeS (Jan 13, 2019)

Love the Longines Legends Diver look! Is that a Yobokies or Dagz dial?


----------



## WeyeS (Jan 13, 2019)

carlo002 said:


> Man! This mod is amazing. Where did you get the bezel from?


Yes I agree! Looks like it has a Planet Ocean Type bezel prob from eBay or Dagaz.


----------



## WeyeS (Jan 13, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> I'm giving this one as a gift this weekend, so I thought I'd share some final pics of it:
> View attachment 13682355
> View attachment 13682361
> View attachment 13682369
> ...


Very classy mod!


----------



## ATTAKK (Sep 27, 2015)

sage626700 said:


> I picked one up on accident. I didn't really look closely before I purchased it and just assumed it was a 40MM because it felt like it. I decided to pull it apart and see what parts would work. Its got a 28.9MM dial opening so 29MM dials will work (most of the retailers on here sell 28.5MM dials for seikos). Its got a nh35 movement so any seiko hands should fit the movement. If they are long enough to not look goofy is upto you but they should fit the movement fine. The bezel insert is 39.65 outer diameter and 32.3 inner. I can't find another diver bezel with even close to those dimensions.
> 
> If you buy it, you should be able to do some mods, but mine will be going back. Hope this helps.


Bezel insert replacement will be nearly impossible.... I've looked to the end and back of the interwebz and there's nothing for over 40mm variants.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'll add this here too. Raffles California dial, ETA hands, Tiger-concept insert, Esslinger gold banded acrylic WRA crystal and some brand glide lock SEL bracelet.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Just finished this one up today! A Zodiac Red Dot homage mod, with parts from pretty much everyone. Case was debranded, brushed, and I added chamfers as well. Bezel from Murphy, insert from Tiger, single dome sapphire from crystaltimes, second hand from DLW, dial from Dagaz, and strap from CNS. I'm really happy with the result.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I am ready to start taking orders for the newest run of BSH dials. The "Mariana" is still being printed but they should be available soon. I will take pre-orders for the dials now so that there won't be any delay getting them mailed out to you. 
The Mariana is a 1680 style dial with the name in red.

The date version of this dial is 28.5mm dial for ETA movement.

The no date version is 28.5mm and will will have Seiko feet but can be used on the eta with dial dots.

Dials are $36 each and will be $5 for shipping conus and $13 international.

PM for more details. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATTAKK (Sep 27, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> Just finished this one up today! A Zodiac Red Dot homage mod, with parts from pretty much everyone. Case was debranded, brushed, and I added chamfers as well. Bezel from Murphy, insert from Tiger, single dome sapphire from crystaltimes, second hand from DLW, dial from Dagaz, and strap from CNS. I'm really happy with the result.


That looks great! I don't know how you do the case work free-hand... I need my drill press with a sanding drum. lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

ATTAKK said:


> That looks great! I don't know how you do the case work free-hand... I need my drill press with a sanding drum. lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually don't really have a choice. I have no workshop, so a clamp vise on the railing of my front porch and a Dremel is my best option. You adapt to what options you have I guess!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATTAKK (Sep 27, 2015)

Think this is the perfect Summer colorway. Dagaz dial. Stock handset with clipped wings. Esslinger dome & gasket. Case debranded. Barton silicone elite.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

This is my first mod, debranded case and bracelet. Removed the word invicta from the dial, added a green second hand. 
I had a extra 8926ob bezel from a previous case I kinda trashed, tried like mad to get it to work on this 8926 case.








I tried the distressed look, couldn't get it where I wanted it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

rbesass said:


> I am ready to start taking orders for the newest run of BSH dials. The "Mariana" is still being printed but they should be available soon. I will take pre-orders for the dials now so that there won't be any delay getting them mailed out to you.
> The Mariana is a 1680 style dial with the name in red.
> 
> The date version of this dial is 28.5mm dial for ETA movement.
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good! I'm glad that you are posting these in this thread too! I rarely remember to check the BSHT thread.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This might be my favorite release yet! Is the date version being made for the NH35 as well? How is the lume?


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Apenut86 said:


> southern bamboo said:
> 
> 
> > Carlywet glidelock bracelet from AliExpress works great!
> ...


This is the one I have for my Miyota powered 8926ob. Should fit a NH35 8926 as well, I'd think. 20mm. Solid endlinks. A few sharp edges dulled through wearing and when I brushed the center polished links with a green kitchen scotchbrite pad. For the money I love it. I see a $37US one, I'll have to see why that's more $$.

US $26.76 47%OFF | CARLYWET 20mm Solid Curved End Screw Links Glide Lock Clasp Steel Watch Band Bracelet For GMT Submariner OYSTER Style
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nyYrMc6y


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Here's another for cheaper, already brushed. The first one I shared above had more color options, this looks to be just SS

US $20.59 42%OFF | CARLYWET 20 21mm Silver Brushed 316L Solid Stainless Steel Watch Band Belt Strap Bracelets For GMT Submariner
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/N3pMVuHK


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Invicta 8926OB - debranded 
Crown guards removed
Murphy coin edge Bezel
Snowflake hands
DLW dial
DLW bezel insert hand fitted to the Murphy bezel
Crystaltimes double dome sapphire
Low profile caseback purchased from ebay years ago. Was mounted on a sterile case.
Glidelock bracelet from ebay purchased years ago


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Scattercoreys said:


> This might be my favorite release yet! Is the date version being made for the NH35 as well? How is the lume?


Date is ETA, no date is Seiko. Both are 28.5mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seungbum81 (Jul 3, 2019)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14611067
> 
> 
> Invicta 8926OB - debranded
> ...


Wow, this is awesome.
Tudor style hands and brushed bezel, white dial.
I would like to buy it if I can!


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a stock insert they'd be willing to part with? It seems I foolishly threw mine away at some point. I have a ghost bezel vintage mod in the works


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

This dial fits the 8926. Pm for details.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Looks good! Mine is on order 



rbesass said:


> This dial fits the 8926. Pm for details.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14611067
> 
> 
> Invicta 8926OB - debranded
> ...


Great looking piece. Well thought out and something new. I'm guessing you got the Murphy's bezel meant for 38mm inserts? Good job!


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14611067
> 
> 
> Invicta 8926OB - debranded
> ...


Did you go back with the stock crown? I would love to see the crown side of the watch. I'm in the mod process removing the crown guards.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14611067
> 
> 
> Invicta 8926OB - debranded
> ...


Forgot the part, it looks great. Great job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

southern bamboo said:


> Here's another for cheaper, already brushed. The first one I shared above had more color options, this looks to be just SS
> 
> US $20.59 42%OFF | CARLYWET 20 21mm Silver Brushed 316L Solid Stainless Steel Watch Band Belt Strap Bracelets For GMT Submariner
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/N3pMVuHK


Are we sure this fits the 8926? I have had a couple that did not, so a little cautious now.


----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

A couple of finished projects


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> Great looking piece. Well thought out and something new. I'm guessing you got the Murphy's bezel meant for 38mm inserts? Good job!


No, I ordered the Murphy IN4050 which accepts Rolex 16800 or 16610, 37.65mm OD by 31.7mm ID. This stainless steel insert was too large but fortunately the numbers were far enough away from the edge that I could remove enough of the edge to make it fit. I scribed a line on the bezel with dividers and carefully hand filed it until it fit the bezel. It took a long time and I worked under a microscope for accuracy.

The next step was to thin it out because it was too thick, and that I did on a rotating diamond lap. With the double dome sapphire there's a smooth continuation to the sloping bezel.

Using stock aluminum bezels is far easier than this.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Ham615 said:


> Did you go back with the stock crown? I would love to see the crown side of the watch. I'm in the mod process removing the crown guards.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I debranded the stock crown.


----------



## Dups (Jan 28, 2017)

Engraver Sam said:


> No, I ordered the Murphy IN4050 which accepts Rolex 16800 or 16610, 37.65mm OD by 31.7mm ID. This stainless steel insert was too large but fortunately the numbers were far enough away from the edge that I could remove enough of the edge to make it fit. I scribed a line on the bezel with dividers and carefully hand filed it until it fit the bezel. It took a long time and I worked under a microscope for accuracy.
> 
> The next step was to thin it out because it was too thick, and that I did on a rotating diamond lap. With the double dome sapphire there's a smooth continuation to the sloping bezel.
> 
> Using stock aluminum bezels is far easier than this.


Wow looks amazing. And hearing the amount of work that went into it makes it even better.

Also, GEAUX TIGERS (no idea if you like football but I saw you're from LA)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

When debranding the crown, dont remove more metal than you need to remove the Invicta logo. Remove too much and you'll cut through to the inside.............. guess how I know ;-)


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

I remove logos and crown guards with a belt sander and then finish with good quality swiss files and stoning with mold maker's stones. These rapid breakdown stones are kept soaking in mineral oil and help retain crisp, sharp edges. I use 320,400, and 600 grit. The last step is using a sanding stick with 600 grit paper attached.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

pascs said:


> When debranding the crown, dont remove more metal than you need to remove the Invicta logo. Remove too much and you'll cut through to the inside.............. guess how I know ;-)


+1. Or actually, +3, as that's how many crowns I've poked holes in by getting too aggressive. What works best for me is to chuck the crown into my drill press and lightly bring it into contact with a slightly padded abrasive. It can be a little tricky to get the crown perfectly aligned in the chuck, but once you do it goes quickly and is pretty foolproof.

I don't have the patience to sand crowns by hand and I try to use the drill press and 1" belt sander everywhere I can. Once I tried to get a flat top on the crown with the belt sander but that was a bad idea.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Scattercoreys said:


> Does anyone have a stock insert they'd be willing to part with? It seems I foolishly threw mine away at some point. I have a ghost bezel vintage mod in the works


I should have a few. Shoot me a pm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi, guys! 
How do you remove a bezel from a 8926?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Ottone said:


> Hi, guys!
> How do you remove a bezel from a 8926?


These pages are a gold mine for that info. You will find step by step here and even links to videos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuedcustomer (Dec 12, 2017)

Ottone said:


> Hi, guys!
> How do you remove a bezel from a 8926?







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Engraver Sam said:


> Yes I debranded the stock crown.
> 
> View attachment 14615715


Looks great. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Jowls said:


> +1. Or actually, +3, as that's how many crowns I've poked holes in by getting too aggressive. What works best for me is to chuck the crown into my drill press and lightly bring it into contact with a slightly padded abrasive. It can be a little tricky to get the crown perfectly aligned in the chuck, but once you do it goes quickly and is pretty foolproof.
> 
> I don't have the patience to sand crowns by hand and I try to use the drill press and 1" belt sander everywhere I can. Once I tried to get a flat top on the crown with the belt sander but that was a bad idea.


For one of my cases I want to fit a thinner crown and fit it closer in, so I'll need to fit a new crown tube and crown, just plucking up the courage to go down that route


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

valuedcustomer said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank u very much


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

valuedcustomer said:


>


Thank u very much


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

pascs said:


> For one of my cases I want to fit a thinner crown and fit it closer in, so I'll need to fit a new crown tube and crown, just plucking up the courage to go down that route


This is one I did this weekend. I bought the crown and tube from esslinger. The tube portion not threaded is 2.9mm long and 2.9mm round. It is a press in so I drilled the whole pretty much 2.9mm, covered it in loctite and pressed it in. It's not going anywhere. I was going to leave the sides brushed until I took these pictures.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Tweaked some old builds:


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Jowls said:


> Tweaked some old builds:
> 
> View attachment 14630313


Are these Murphy bezels? Is the blue-black a ceramic?


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

View attachment 220B41F0-7432-47DB-B622-CD8ACABB7F84.jpg


Just completed. Rose gold dial and hands, Murphy bezel, eBay insert, low profile caseback, debranded and removed crown guards. Strap by @_aoben.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> Are these Murphy bezels? Is the blue-black a ceramic?


Yes and yes. Ceramic insert from eBay.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Jowls said:


> Yes and yes. Ceramic insert from eBay.


Would you be so kind as to tell me which Murphy bezel and crystal you used for the ceramic bezel insert install? I have a Murphy bezel that takes a 38mm ceramic but when I tried it with a double dome crystal the insert sat higher than the crystal. I have a couple of other thickness crystals on order in hopes that I'll find one that works, which you obviously have done. Any more info you can share will be much appreciated.

A side shot would be awesome


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14636143
> 
> 
> Just completed. Rose gold dial and hands, Murphy bezel, eBay insert, low profile caseback, debranded and removed crown guards. Strap by @_aoben.


Wow, that's real good, Sam! Which seller is the insert from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

NamNorimai said:


> Wow, that's real good, Sam! Which seller is the insert from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! This one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BEZEL-INSE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> Would you be so kind as to tell me which Murphy bezel and crystal you used for the ceramic bezel insert install? I have a Murphy bezel that takes a 38mm ceramic but when I tried it with a double dome crystal the insert sat higher than the crystal. I have a couple of other thickness crystals on order in hopes that I'll find one that works, which you obviously have done. Any more info you can share will be much appreciated.
> 
> A side shot would be awesome


Here's a side by side with the regular Murphy coin edge:









The 8926ob on the left is fitted with a regular Murphy bezel, an Alpha insert, and a 2mm thick sapphire crystal. The 8926ob on the right is fitted with a ceramic-accepting Murphy bezel, a 38mm ceramic insert, and a 2.5mm thick sapphire crystal. My so-far-successful rule of thumb for a flush finish: Murphy ceramic bezels need a stock thickness crystal (2.5mm) while the regular coin edge bezels need a crystal .5mm thinner than stock (2mm).

It's tough to find double domes that measure 2.5mm at the edge though. Maybe Crystal Times?


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Jowls said:


> Here's a side by side with the regular Murphy coin edge:
> 
> View attachment 14640307
> 
> ...


Exactly the info I needed. Thank you!

I have a 2.5mm and a 3mm flat crystal on order from ebay and am anxious to try them with my 38mm Murphy bezel and ceramic insert.

I don't recall seeing a 2.5mm edge on a double dome, but that's worth investigating.

Hey those pointy crown guards look cool! Nice touch.


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Guys!
I'm thinking about milsub homage these days
I know There are so many sources for dial and hands
However, Bezel insert!where can I find nice milsub insert?
Does rafflestime milsub insert fit with 8926?

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

No it’s too small. Go to tiger-concepts. They sell one for the 16800 that fits. Don’t get the 5517 one that goes on his 5513 case. It’s too small get the one fro 16800


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

rbesass said:


> No it's too small. Go to tiger-concepts. They sell one for the 16800 that fits. Don't get the 5517 one that goes on his 5513 case. It's too small get the one fro 16800
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice info!! My long question solved! Thanks a lot and lot!!

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

swank said:


> Are we sure this fits the 8926? I have had a couple that did not, so a little cautious now.


The one I bought fit my 89260b (older miyota) fine. What part didn't fit yours? (Or how?)

Did you have NH35 or Miyota 8926?

I wonder what slight differences, if any there are between the two. It 'seems' that the NH35, being taller, makes the caseback taller and the watch sit higher off your wrist, but I haven't one to measure (yet).

I went w/ the previous link w/ the polished center links on my Miyota 8926ob, and scrubbed the links to brushed with a kitchen scrubby. Went on the 20mm lugs easily.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Jowls said:


> Here's a side by side with the regular Murphy coin edge:
> 
> View attachment 14640307
> 
> ...


I think Dagaz sells a crystal, but I forget edge height. For monsters or skx031 or something, but check the specs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## africanscotch (Nov 20, 2019)

Maybe I missed it from earlier, but where are you getting Murphy bezels that take 38mm ceramics? Or are you just modifying your regular coin edge ones to accept the larger insert? All I could find was his IN4050 that takes 37.65mm.

Thanks!


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

africanscotch said:


> Maybe I missed it from earlier, but where are you getting Murphy bezels that take 38mm ceramics? Or are you just modifying your regular coin edge ones to accept the larger insert? All I could find was his IN4050 that takes 37.65mm.
> 
> Thanks!


Email Dave. Not sure if he's still selling the ceramic bezels but AFAIK he's never advertised them on his website. He has some misgivings about them as you can read some pages back in this thread.


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

So, modders, I must ask - Having read back through and seeing some have trouble fitting a bracelet to the 8926ob, have you seen:

1. Differences in case spec between Miyota movement 8926 and NH35? 

2. NH35 is taller than Miyota 8215, I believe, and it appears the caseback is taller. It seems (to me) to sit higher off the wrist. Anybody else see this?

3. I bought a sterile 8926ob caseback, but it won't even thread into my 8926ob w/ Miyota movement. Are the case threads different between the two movements? I have a cheapo (what I thought was a Tiger Concept, but maybe not) DG movement homage, and the sterile caseback threads nicely onto it. But it won't even engage the threads for my 8926ob.

4. Lug holes - I had no trouble getting the Carlywet ~$25US-ish glidelock style bracelet to fit. It has curved SOLID endlinks. Straight pins. Some I've seen are hollow endlinks. Perhaps that's the difference, or are the lug holes drilled differently across models/over time?

It would be awesome to take a Miyota 8926ob and a NH35 8926ob and do a side by side spec comparison. I have searched the net some but haven't seen one. Does anyone know of one? Would help w/ modding. I've seen some differences b/w the coin edge and scalloped edge bezel comparisons (crystal, bezel, insert, etc), but none that compare the different models of 8926ob w/ different movements.

Maybe I'll just get a 40mm 8926ob NH35 and do one. Horror of horrors, I'd have to buy another watch.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

africanscotch said:


> Maybe I missed it from earlier, but where are you getting Murphy bezels that take 38mm ceramics? Or are you just modifying your regular coin edge ones to accept the larger insert? All I could find was his IN4050 that takes 37.65mm.
> 
> Thanks!


I recently bought one (for 38mm ceramic insert) and Dave is very upfront about it possibly being problematic. The bezel and insert will sit higher, and in my case, *above* the edge of my double dome sapphire which doesn't work. So I'm in pursuit of thicker sapphires to see if I can remedy the problem and be happy with the results. In a perfect world there would be plenty of ceramic insert options to fit his standard coin edge bezel, but that's not the case. Inserts to fit Parnis watches are supposed to fit his standard insert, but he advises not buying anything unless the measurements are clearly posted.


----------



## africanscotch (Nov 20, 2019)

Finally finished my first mod, think it turned out alright!
- 8926OB case and bracelet debranded, brushed and added chamfers
- Murphy bezel with Tiger insert
- eBay sapphire crystal
- Dagaz hands and dial


----------



## africanscotch (Nov 20, 2019)

Finally finished my first mod, think it turned out alright!
- 8926OB case and bracelet debranded, brushed and added chamfers
- Murphy bezel with Tiger insert
- eBay sapphire crystal
- Dagaz hands and dial

View attachment 14642359


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

africanscotch said:


> Finally finished my first mod, think it turned out alright!
> - 8926OB case and bracelet debranded, brushed and added chamfers
> - Murphy bezel with Tiger insert
> - eBay sapphire crystal
> ...


It turned out great, good job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

I pressed an acrylic crystal from Esslinger into my 8926 yesterday, man you guys weren't kidding about the tolerances. I ordered a couple new gaskets as well just to have spares. Of the two extra high domes I ordered (30mm and 30.1mm respectively) the 30mm measured 29.95mm while the 30.1mm measured 29.98mm with my calipers. Thankfully the regular high domes were as advertised and I was able to press in the 30.1mm with no issues, it passed a 30 minute water bath test which was good enough for me.


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Scattercoreys said:


> I pressed an acrylic crystal from Esslinger into my 8926 yesterday, man you guys weren't kidding about the tolerances. I ordered a couple new gaskets as well just to have spares. Of the two extra high domes I ordered (30mm and 30.1mm respectively) the 30mm measured 29.95mm while the 30.1mm measured 29.98mm with my calipers. Thankfully the regular high domes were as advertised and I was able to press in the 30.1mm with no issues, it passed a 30 minute water bath test which was good enough for me.
> View attachment 14643991


Oh man this is awesome!!!
I envy you!! Everything is perfect! Dial, hands and new crystal

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I hadn't seen this teal insert before (from am-watches on ebay) and thought it would work well for my homega mix. I am really enjoying it!














Here is also my smooth Murphy bezel 8926OB which is still trying to find itself. Right now it is supporting some hands that I believe are from dlw, and a raffles explorer dial.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> I hadn't seen this teal insert before (from am-watches on ebay) and thought it would work well for my homega mix. I am really enjoying it!
> View attachment 14646299
> View attachment 14646301
> 
> ...


I love 'em both and that Explorer style is killer. Have you considered making one with the crown guards removed?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> I hadn't seen this teal insert before (from am-watches on ebay) and thought it would work well for my homega mix. I am really enjoying it!
> View attachment 14646299
> View attachment 14646301
> 
> ...


Is that the original scalloped bezel or did you purchase a different one? Either way, both mods are well designed and executed! The top one is incredible inspiration to get to work on my own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

didymus03 said:


> I hadn't seen this teal insert before (from am-watches on ebay) and thought it would work well for my homega mix. I am really enjoying it!
> View attachment 14646299
> View attachment 14646301
> 
> ...


The case work you've done on both is impressive. Great eye on the teal insert, it works great with the textured Dagaz dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

rbesass said:


>


Dayum. Can't wait for my dial to get here. Right now I'm thinking a 7923 kind of homage. Obviously not gilt. Silver stick hands, coin edge, and TC insert sans minute markings. No guards. Throw it on a single pass Tudor style or maybe an admiralty gray nato.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14648293
> View attachment 14648295


Where are the hands from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> I hadn't seen this teal insert before (from am-watches on ebay) and thought it would work well for my homega mix. I am really enjoying it!
> View attachment 14646299
> View attachment 14646301
> 
> ...


Nice watches and amazing photos. Your IG page is one of my favorites.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> I love 'em both and that Explorer style is killer. Have you considered making one with the crown guards removed?


I briefly considered it and think it would be a great looking watch, but I really like this case/crown guard/bezel combo. Especially with this particular dial being sterile, there is a chance that the whole thing would start to look plain without the pointy crown guards flowing right into the lug lines. Perhaps you can take it on. Your last few mods have been amazing.



Rabirnie said:


> Is that the original scalloped bezel or did you purchase a different one? Either way, both mods are well designed and executed! The top one is incredible inspiration to get to work on my own.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I'm glad if I can inspire (or make mistakes on someone else's behalf). The bezel is stock from an 8926.



Ham615 said:


> The case work you've done on both is impressive. Great eye on the teal insert, it works great with the textured Dagaz dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I think case work is one of the best ways to make the watch feel truly unique and your own.



southern bamboo said:


> Nice watches and amazing photos. Your IG page is one of my favorites.


Good that you've found it. I keep it as an outlet to share my work with those who appreciate that kind of thing!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> No, I ordered the Murphy IN4050 which accepts Rolex 16800 or 16610, 37.65mm OD by 31.7mm ID. This stainless steel insert was too large but fortunately the numbers were far enough away from the edge that I could remove enough of the edge to make it fit. I scribed a line on the bezel with dividers and carefully hand filed it until it fit the bezel. It took a long time and I worked under a microscope for accuracy.
> 
> The next step was to thin it out because it was too thick, and that I did on a rotating diamond lap. With the double dome sapphire there's a smooth continuation to the sloping bezel.
> 
> Using stock aluminum bezels is far easier than this.


I forgot to ask, how was the inner diameter? Was there much of a gap between the steel insert and the crystal?


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 14648293
> View attachment 14648295


Nice job! How did you attach the dial, do the feet fit the movement?


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Forgot to post this one


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Jowls said:


> Forgot to post this one
> View attachment 14653895


I love it just like this... but I can't help but wonder what it would look like with a black /red insert. Either way, very unique and cool!


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> I forgot to ask, how was the inner diameter? Was there much of a gap between the steel insert and the crystal?


Inner diameter is perfect. No appreciable gap and a very smooth transition to the crystal (nearly flush). Might look a little better if the crystal was raised slightly but it's quite nice looking as it is.
With a lathe it'd be pretty easy and fast to trim the outside, but I did it by hand. Thinning it was more of a pain and I used a rotating diamond lap for that.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> I forgot to ask, how was the inner diameter? Was there much of a gap between the steel insert and the crystal?


Sorry for the dust, but it shows how close the bezel insert and crystal fit. About the same gap as my Rolex GMT Master II.
There might be more crystal height if I'd shaved the insert down more or if there is a crystal that's a bit thicker.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Jowls said:


> Forgot to post this one


That's a beauty! Where did your source that dial? Beautiful warm off white and red chapter ring look great!


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> That's a beauty! Where did your source that dial? Beautiful warm off white and red chapter ring look great!


That's one of Harold's (Yobokies) newer dials. He has one in black, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Where are the hands from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hands are from Dagaz I believe.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Tremec said:


> Nice job! How did you attach the dial, do the feet fit the movement?


Thank you Tremec! To answer your question no, the dial feet did not match the movement. I just snipped off the feet and used dial dots I got on ebay.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> I love it just like this... but I can't help but wonder what it would look like with a black /red insert. Either way, very unique and cool!


Thanks man. I've never done a coke insert before but would love to put one on a cream dial. This pepsi insert was just a cheapo I picked up on eBay (the fitment of which is far from perfect; it's the only insert I've thus far used which has been just a little too small rather than too large) and the watch is more or less a collection of stuff that wasn't planned for another build. More of a happy accident than anything else.

The base watch is a scalloped bezel 8926. I don't like working with those as the smaller crystal diameter means a larger gap between the insert and crystal. I bought the watch, Murphy bezel, and 2.5mm sapphire before I knew about any of that. The 2.5mm crystal sits .5mm above the insert, which also bothers me.



Engraver Sam said:


> That's a beauty! Where did your source that dial? Beautiful warm off white and red chapter ring look great!


Thank you! I too love this dial but I've had some difficulty finding the perfect place for it. As NamNorimai writes above, it's from yobokies. You definitely need to check out Harold's photobucket if you're not already familiar. (I just now checked to see that the dial is still in the yobokies photobucket and I noticed that Harold displays it right next to his S104 dial. And that reminded me that if you go a little ways back in this thread you'll see the S104 used in one of the greatest 8926 mods of all time, didymus03's Sinn 104 homage).


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Swap from this .....









...... to this one.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Swap from this .....
> 
> View attachment 14656193
> 
> ...


Way better! Great choice of hands too.

edit: just noticed the insert's red pip lume, did it come that way or did you re-lume it?


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Alpha 56, that's really beautiful. Well done. What bezel insert is that?

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Jowls said:


> Thanks man. I've never done a coke insert before but would love to put one on a cream dial. This pepsi insert was just a cheapo I picked up on eBay (the fitment of which is far from perfect; it's the only insert I've thus far used which has been just a little too small rather than too large) and the watch is more or less a collection of stuff that wasn't planned for another build. More of a happy accident than anything else.
> 
> The base watch is a scalloped bezel 8926. I don't like working with those as the smaller crystal diameter means a larger gap between the insert and crystal. I bought the watch, Murphy bezel, and 2.5mm sapphire before I knew about any of that. The 2.5mm crystal sits .5mm above the insert, which also bothers me.
> 
> Thank you! I too love this dial but I've had some difficulty finding the perfect place for it. As NamNorimai writes above, it's from yobokies. You definitely need to check out Harold's photobucket if you're not already familiar. (I just now checked to see that the dial is still in the yobokies photobucket and I noticed that Harold displays it right next to his S104 dial. And that reminded me that if you go a little ways back in this thread you'll see the S104 used in one of the greatest 8926 mods of all time, didymus03's Sinn 104 homage).


Thanks, after I asked I zoomed in and noticed the yobokies marking. Had to buy one as well. That's just a killer piece and I think the bezel looks great.

didymus03's Sinn watch is killer as well! I'll be growing broke ordering all these parts!


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Swap from this .....
> 
> View attachment 14656193
> 
> ...


Very attractive mod to say the least. Well done!


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Rivet bracelet from wholesaleoutlet990 on eBay has a classic, vintage vibe and is very comfortable. It fits my modded 8926 nicely, although I used the end links from the invicta bracelet. The endlinks that come with the bracelet are ok, but the invicta endlinks hug the case closer.


----------



## cognos114 (Nov 26, 2019)

Starting my first foray into the world of watch modding with a recently acquired Invicta 8926OB, and I have a question. 
It has a scratched stock mineral crystal, but is otherwise in mint shape, and keeps great time, averaging +/- 5 seconds/day, so I'm quite pleased with that! Not all that happy with the pins in the links in the original band. But first things first.
I've replaced crystals before, but never in a diver with a rotating bezel.
Should I decide to replace the crystal, do I need to remove the rotating bezel to pop out the damaged crystal first? I've searched everywhere, but can't seem to find a definitive answer for this watch, but i *have* seen some cautions about trying to remove the bezel.
It is a very tight clearance between the bezel and the existing crystal. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## cognos114 (Nov 26, 2019)

Starting my first foray into the world of watch modding with a recently acquired Invicta 8926OB, and I have a question. 
It has a scratched stock mineral crystal, but is otherwise in mint shape, and keeps great time, averaging +/- 5 seconds/day, so I'm quite pleased with that! Not all that happy with the pins in the links in the original band. But first things first.
I've replaced crystals before, but never in a diver with a rotating bezel.
Should I decide to replace the crystal, do I need to remove the rotating bezel to pop out the damaged crystal first? I've searched everywhere, but can't seem to find a definitive answer for this watch, but i *have* seen some cautions about trying to remove the bezel.
It is a very tight clearance between the bezel and the existing crystal. 

Any advice will be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

cognos114 said:


> Starting my first foray into the world of watch modding with a recently acquired Invicta 8926OB, and I have a question.
> It has a scratched stock mineral crystal, but is otherwise in mint shape, and keeps great time, averaging +/- 5 seconds/day, so I'm quite pleased with that! Not all that happy with the pins in the links in the original band. But first things first.
> I've replaced crystals before, but never in a diver with a rotating bezel.
> Should I decide to replace the crystal, do I need to remove the rotating bezel to pop out the damaged crystal first? I've searched everywhere, but can't seem to find a definitive answer for this watch, but i *have* seen some cautions about trying to remove the bezel.
> ...


Whenever I replace a crystal I always remove the movement then pop the crystal out from inside using a nylon mini mallet, that way there is no prying or messing up the gasket. I have broken crystals trying to get them out from the top, but since I swapped to that method they have always come right out with no issue. Hope that helps!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cognos114 (Nov 26, 2019)

Thank! 
I do plan to remove the caseback and movement, and use a press to pop out the existing crystal.
Just checking to see if anyone knows that there's enough clearance between the crystal and the bezel, and that there's no 'lip' on the crystal hiding under the bezel!


----------



## cognos114 (Nov 26, 2019)

Thank! 
I do plan to remove the caseback and movement, and use a press to pop out the existing crystal.
Just checking to see if anyone knows that there's enough clearance between the crystal and the bezel, and that there's no 'lip' on the crystal hiding under the bezel!

I do apologize - I have no idea what's happening with the double posts.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

cognos114 said:


> Starting my first foray into the world of watch modding with a recently acquired Invicta 8926OB, and I have a question.
> It has a scratched stock mineral crystal, but is otherwise in mint shape, and keeps great time, averaging +/- 5 seconds/day, so I'm quite pleased with that! Not all that happy with the pins in the links in the original band. But first things first.
> I've replaced crystals before, but never in a diver with a rotating bezel.
> Should I decide to replace the crystal, do I need to remove the rotating bezel to pop out the damaged crystal first? I've searched everywhere, but can't seem to find a definitive answer for this watch, but i *have* seen some cautions about trying to remove the bezel.
> ...


I don't have a definitive answer either, but I think it's entirely possible to change crystals without removing the bezel, since the bezel doesn't come into contact with the crystal. Bezels can be really stubborn but I've managed to remove all of the ones I've worked on. I've also slightly bent one which was a fairly easy fix to get flat again.

The only thing to be careful of is to not damage the bezel insert when you're pressing out the old crystal and the bezel is face down in the press. It shouldn't be a problem...you might even be able to pop it out with your fingers. Replacing should be pretty straight forward. The crystal will be facing up and not laying face down in the press, so you shouldn't have to worry about damaging the insert.


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

cognos114 said:


> Thank!
> I do plan to remove the caseback and movement, and use a press to pop out the existing crystal.
> Just checking to see if anyone knows that there's enough clearance between the crystal and the bezel, and that there's no 'lip' on the crystal hiding under the bezel!
> 
> I do apologize - I have no idea what's happening with the double posts.


I've popped out several of these crystals without removing the bezel, but as previously mentioned there always a risk of damaging the insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> Way better! Great choice of hands too.
> 
> edit: just noticed the insert's red pip lume, did it come that way or did you re-lume it?


Here the specs: insert with red pip from Raffles https://www.ebay.de/itm/Submariner-16800-16803-1680-8-16610-16-613-16618-Harley-Davidson-Bezel-Insert/151785666638?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 also the hands, dial from Dagaz.

Note: The red pip has no lume ;-)


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14657499
> 
> 
> Rivet bracelet from wholesaleoutlet990 on eBay has a classic, vintage vibe and is very comfortable. It fits my modded 8926 nicely, although I used the end links from the invicta bracelet. The endlinks that come with the bracelet are ok, but the invicta endlinks hug the case closer.


The bracelet looks great. The watch looks great. I'm working on a 1680 mod, they used rivets for that one also. Honestly I'm not sure what a riveted bracelet is, but what kind of clap does it have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

The crystal fits through the insert on the one I have apart, fyi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Ham615 said:


> The bracelet looks great. The watch looks great. I'm working on a 1680 mod, they used rivets for that one also. Honestly I'm not sure what a riveted bracelet is, but what kind of clap does it have?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here ya go.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

cognos114 said:


> Starting my first foray into the world of watch modding with a recently acquired Invicta 8926OB, and I have a question.
> It has a scratched stock mineral crystal, but is otherwise in mint shape, and keeps great time, averaging +/- 5 seconds/day, so I'm quite pleased with that! Not all that happy with the pins in the links in the original band. But first things first.
> I've replaced crystals before, but never in a diver with a rotating bezel.
> Should I decide to replace the crystal, do I need to remove the rotating bezel to pop out the damaged crystal first? I've searched everywhere, but can't seem to find a definitive answer for this watch, but i *have* seen some cautions about trying to remove the bezel.
> ...


No need to remove the bezel. Just press out the crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow!
Wow !!
Wow !!!



Scattercoreys said:


> I pressed an acrylic crystal from Esslinger into my 8926 yesterday, man you guys weren't kidding about the tolerances. I ordered a couple new gaskets as well just to have spares. Of the two extra high domes I ordered (30mm and 30.1mm respectively) the 30mm measured 29.95mm while the 30.1mm measured 29.98mm with my calipers. Thankfully the regular high domes were as advertised and I was able to press in the 30.1mm with no issues, it passed a 30 minute water bath test which was good enough for me.
> View attachment 14643991


----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

Can you get a replacement crown from anywhere?


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

purdyspatch said:


> Can you get a replacement crown from anywhere?


I've used Esslinger's CR70W on multiple builds. Works perfectly with the stock crown tube.


----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

Jowls said:


> purdyspatch said:
> 
> 
> > Can you get a replacement crown from anywhere?
> ...


Do you have a link to that as I don't seem to be able to locate it on his site?


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

purdyspatch said:


> Do you have a link to that as I don't seem to be able to locate it on his site?


Yeah Esslinger has one of the worst search functions. Typically I just use google to find what I want on their site. Here's a direct link. I've used the 7mm crown.


----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

Jowls said:


> Yeah Esslinger has one of the worst search functions. Typically I just use google to find what I want on their site. Here's a direct link. I've used the 7mm crown.


Great, thanks for that.


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

After discovering affordable automatics few years ago I bought two tone Invicta diver with scalloped bezel. I really liked the watch but it had too much bling to my tastes so it spent years sitting in my watch box. Since my early years I always thought that only few chosen people with outstanding skills, special talents and tools can repair mechanical watches with those miniature gears, springs, hands and wheels. And then I discovered WUS and this tread with its infinite wisdom and encouragement. So after reading all 900+ pages I decided to mod my Invicta. It took veeeery long time to decide what exactly I want, but I definitely knew what I DON'T like: the mercedes hands, crown guards, too much gold and Invicta logo. And I didn't like the scalloped bezel either. Strangely enough I really like tiny Invicta wings on the seconds hand and little Swiss cross on the crown so I decided to keep them. 
So, my first ever Invicta mod:
- debranded the case and removed the crown guards;
- removed the logo from the dial (scratched the dial in the process, ugh);
- slightly modified the lugs;
- modified the bezel - removed the gold plating and changed the shape;
- replaced the mercedes hour hand with different one from Eslinger. I kept the original minute and seconds hand and painted those beautiful little wings red (I know, I know, most of the modders hate them);
- I decided to keep the crown gold - it matches nicely the dial markings and the hands;
- finally I replaced the bezel insert. It was the biggest issue because nothing could match the colors of the watch. Finally I found blue and black GMT insert and IMHO it looks good. I know that it completely useless without GMT hand but I like it.

Before (picture borrowed from the web):







After:




























I hate the scratch and the holes on the dial after the logo removal but I can live with them. And sorry about the dust.


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh, and I replaced the crystal also - sapphire from Crystal Times


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jowls said:


> I've used Esslinger's CR70W on multiple builds. Works perfectly with the stock crown tube.


Does the CR70W fit with the crown guards still on?


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> Does the CR70W fit with the crown guards still on?











To the eye I don't think it's any better or worse than stock. But now that you mention it, whether or not the crown gasket is sufficiently in contact with the crown tube is another question. And I have no idea about that.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Oh, the savvy veterans of f71! Jtragic, though I have installed this crown on watches with modified guards (either pointed as in the picture above or completely removed) I just now checked if it would fit on an unmodified 8926 case. Lo and behold, it doesn't. Too big. Mea culpa and good catch.

EDIT: Nope, the above is incorrect. The crown in question does fit an unmodded 8926 case. Please see this post for clarification.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

kslav said:


> After discovering affordable automatics few years ago I bought two tone Invicta diver with scalloped bezel. I really liked the watch but it had too much bling to my tastes so it spent years sitting in my watch box. Since my early years I always thought that only few chosen people with outstanding skills, special talents and tools can repair mechanical watches with those miniature gears, springs, hands and wheels. And then I discovered WUS and this tread with its infinite wisdom and encouragement. So after reading all 900+ pages I decided to mod my Invicta. It took veeeery long time to decide what exactly I want, but I definitely knew what I DON'T like: the mercedes hands, crown guards, too much gold and Invicta logo. And I didn't like the scalloped bezel either. Strangely enough I really like tiny Invicta wings on the seconds hand and little Swiss cross on the crown so I decided to keep them.
> So, my first ever Invicta mod:
> - debranded the case and removed the crown guards;
> - removed the logo from the dial (scratched the dial in the process, ugh);
> ...


Great job. I like what you did with the bezel. I know it was done by hand, would you give us a little insight on how you did the bezel. 
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

I finally got to finish my crown guard removal project. I also added a domed sapphire crystal, which caused a gap between the crystal and the bezel insert. I also had a heck of a time getting the bezel retaining wire back in because of the smaller gap due to the dome. 
If anyone has a way to make those easier, recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks









Oh yea, didymus03 secrets on your polishing process would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

kslav said:


> After discovering affordable automatics few years ago I bought two tone Invicta diver with scalloped bezel. I really liked the watch but it had too much bling to my tastes so it spent years sitting in my watch box. Since my early years I always thought that only few chosen people with outstanding skills, special talents and tools can repair mechanical watches with those miniature gears, springs, hands and wheels. And then I discovered WUS and this tread with its infinite wisdom and encouragement. So after reading all 900+ pages I decided to mod my Invicta. It took veeeery long time to decide what exactly I want, but I definitely knew what I DON'T like: the mercedes hands, crown guards, too much gold and Invicta logo. And I didn't like the scalloped bezel either. Strangely enough I really like tiny Invicta wings on the seconds hand and little Swiss cross on the crown so I decided to keep them.
> So, my first ever Invicta mod:
> - debranded the case and removed the crown guards;
> - removed the logo from the dial (scratched the dial in the process, ugh);
> ...


Great work! I don't know you, but I get the feeling that this is your style; it's your own. What is the little diamond on the dial, and how did you do the bezel? I really like the bezel! I also like the little details on the seconds hand. What kind of paint did you use? (I've done something similar with nail polish).


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ham615 said:


> ...Oh yea, didymus03 secrets on your polishing process would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, not sure if I have any magical secrets, but for me the key is making sure to get rid of the deeper scratches of the previous grit of sandpaper before moving on to the next.

I start with a relatively rough sandpaper that is just a bit finer than the metal file I work with. I keep moving to finer and finer grits, often going nearly perpendicular to the previous pass. I guess it is just about being patient. Once you get up pat 600 or so, the passes don't need to take real long.

I polish by hand, but do it a few times.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Chitz.... He called you old....





Jowls said:


> Oh, the savvy veterans of f71! Jtragic, though I have installed this crown on watches with modified guards (either pointed as in the picture above or completely removed) I just now checked if it would fit on an unmodified 8926 case. Lo and behold, it doesn't. Too big. Mea culpa and good catch.





Jtragic said:


> Does the CR70W fit with the crown guards still on?


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

goyoneuff said:


> Chitz.... He called you old....


Lol. That's one way to characterize it!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jowls said:


> Oh, the savvy veterans of f71! Jtragic, though I have installed this crown on watches with modified guards (either pointed as in the picture above or completely removed) I just now checked if it would fit on an unmodified 8926 case. Lo and behold, it doesn't. Too big. Mea culpa and good catch.




Thank you for following up on this.

So, since you're using AM crowns on your mods, I assume you have the gen ones ?

Interested in selling a couple since somehow I find myself with some 8926 cases with no crowns?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Chitz.... He called you old....


No .... he called me "a veteran". That doesn't mean I'm old. Just means I've been in the game a while. Maybe I started when I was six .

But you're right. IRL am old . BUT as for the game? You're older than me gramps. .


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> Thank you for following up on this.
> 
> So, since you're using AM crowns on your mods, I assume you have the gen ones ?
> 
> Interested in selling a couple since somehow I find myself with some 8926 cases with no crowns?


Ugh, my apologies. I'm making a making a mess of things here. I was mistaken last night: the CR70W crown *does fit* the stock case and crown tube. Here's a pic of it fully screwed down:









Esslinger part number 83.713 however (which I mistakenly picked up last night thinking it was CR70W above. Too much wine!) does not screw down onto the stock crown tube (as it has a 4.0mm crown tube opening, which is too small):









That said, the only reason I've a supply of these things at all is because I've butchered a bunch of stock crowns. That means, sadly, that I've none to send your way, Jtragic. But good news, CR70W works just fine after all.

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jowls said:


> Ugh, my apologies. I'm making a making a mess of things here. I was mistaken last night: the CR70W crown *does fit* the stock case and crown tube. Here's a pic of it fully screwed down:
> 
> View attachment 14669291
> 
> ...


Thank you for checking again!

Turns out in an earlier fit of cleaning my bench, I put all the stock Invicta crowns in part storage where they belonged . So they're all accounted for.

But, more information is helpful for everyone, so despite all this I hope we've helped someone.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

ALPHA 56 said:


> View attachment 14656203


Beautiful work! This is the first gold-bezel watch that I've ever liked.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> No .... he called me "a veteran". That doesn't mean I'm old. Just means I've been in the game a while. Maybe I started when I was six .
> 
> But you're right. IRL am old . BUT as for the game? You're older than me gramps. .


You've both got it better than me; IRL I'm old enough to be losing my hair, but in the game I'm young enough to still make rookie mistakes. ;-)


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

View attachment C9364F20-ABA6-4EAF-A689-A90F24550477.jpg


Invicta 8926 mod.

De-branded.

Crown guards removed.

Lugs chamfered.

Dagaz dial.

Single dome sapphire.

Hands (can't remember)

Red second hand from eBay.

Murphy coin edge bezel.

Black-red bezel insert from eBay.

Bracelet from eBay.


----------



## Apenut86 (Aug 16, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14673177
> 
> 
> Invicta 8926 mod.
> ...


Oof those lugs look great! Care to share the process in making all four the same?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Apenut86 said:


> Oof those lugs look great! Care to share the process in making all four the same?


Thanks! scribed them by hand and hand filed, stoned, and polished them. So it was all eyeball work.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Jtragic said:


>


Those merc hands are the best looking hands Ive seen. The whole build is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Jtragic said:


>


Those merc hands are the best looking hands Ive seen. The whole build is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiftytaylor (Nov 9, 2019)

My very first Mod.

Just dial, hands and bracelet swap. Will get around to the logo...

Cyclops is staying!

Lessons learned?

1. Hands don't like tweezers! - use a cocktail stick/tooth-pick with putty on the end

2. you WILL damage the dial face if you do not protect it.

3. The second hand will not go on properly if the minute hand is not on properly!!

4. If you get hands and dial from two different places the lume will not match 100%

5. A clean surface, lots of light and magnification, a bit of chilled music is essential.

6. Modding is VERY addictive! Next up is a FFF with domed crystal, an orange dial Doxa, a red bezel BB and a seamaster(ish) using a 8926C


What have you done to me!!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Ham615 said:


> Those merc hands are the best looking hands Ive seen. The whole build is great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

Jtragic said:


>


Great looking build and as already mentioned those are some very nice merc hands. Where did you source them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Shiftytaylor said:


> My very first Mod.
> 
> Just dial, hands and bracelet swap. Will get around to the logo...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the modding club, it is indeed very addicting. I had some of the very same problems with the hands and dial you described when I started. Some tips I picked up along the way watching Youtube videos: 1.) the end of a sticky note is a great way to hold hands while you press them onto the pinion of you don't have putty/Rodico. 2.) a cheap way to protect the dial from scratching while pressing the hands is to cut a piece of a ziplock bag to size and punch a hole in the center then cut a slit so it can be removed once the hands are pressed. Your mod looks fantastic by the way! Really digging the 1680 style and vintage thinner merc hands. Could you give us a part list/where you got everything from? I wasn't aware Tiger Concept made a dial that fits the NH35


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Shiftytaylor said:


> My very first Mod.
> 
> Just dial, hands and bracelet swap. Will get around to the logo...
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your first mod. It looks great. I had a lot of the same issues you had. On the logo, I had watched a YouTube video of a guy going at it with a hand file. It's much easier with a dremel. You have less and more shallow grooves to sand out this way. Keep sending pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

8926 build...

Left side debranded, right side crown guard removal.
Caseback debranded
Pierced lugs, submariner size single-shoulder springbars
Dagaz dial and hands
Coin edge bezel and generic aluminum 16610 insert
Single-dome mineral

Rotor stripped, cleaned, re-lubed

Today worn on a 2-stitch strap by Johnny Torrez.










Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## WeyeS (Jan 13, 2019)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14673177
> 
> 
> Invicta 8926 mod.
> ...


Nice homage! Thanks for the parts list!


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

I believe I've posted it here before, but here is my 8926 Red Dot homage with a milgauss second hand for some extra flavor.

Case debranded and brushed, chamfers added

Crytaltimes single dome sapphire

Dagaz dial

Stock Invicta hands

DLW milgauss second hand

Murphy bezel 

Tiger Concept insert


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

svorkoetter said:


> Beautiful work! This is the first gold-bezel watch that I've ever liked.


Thanks a lot, i myself was surprised of the result, i really like it.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Dave M said:


> 8926 build...
> 
> Left side debranded, right side crown guard removal.
> Caseback debranded
> ...


That's a beayty, Dave. The cobalt blue insert is killer in your bezel. Well done.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

ConSeanery said:


> I believe I've posted it here before, but here is my 8926 Red Dot homage with a milgauss second hand for some extra flavor.
> 
> Case debranded and brushed, chamfers added
> 
> ...


This is a nice build. The milgauss second hand works well with the pointed dial markers.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Engraver Sam said:


> This is a nice build. The milgauss second hand works well with the pointed dial markers.


Thanks! I was originally going to keep in line with the handset on a real red dot, but decided the milgauss second added that something that set it apart from being just a homage.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

ConSeanery said:


> Thanks! I was originally going to keep in line with the handset on a real red dot, but decided the milgauss second added that something that set it apart from being just a homage.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I have a green Milgauss sapphire that I'd love to use on a dive watch, but they're an odd size. I like anything Milgauss


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Lduffer said:


> Great looking build and as already mentioned those are some very nice merc hands. Where did you source them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Er, umm

I really don't recall. They aren't Seiko hands, they're ETA. I had to pinch the minute hand. Since they're ETA, most likely they're from Ofrei.


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Ham615 said:


> Great job. I like what you did with the bezel. I know it was done by hand, would you give us a little insight on how you did the bezel.
> Thanks





didymus03 said:


> Great work! I don't know you, but I get the feeling that this is your style; it's your own. What is the little diamond on the dial, and how did you do the bezel? I really like the bezel! I also like the little details on the seconds hand. What kind of paint did you use? (I've done something similar with nail polish).


Thank you! The amazing mods and incredible skills of this thread members inspired me to try my own mod.

Didymus03 you are right. I didnt want to make a homage to one particular watch, I just wanted to use different elements that would look good together.

The original Invicta scalloped bezel has 12 crescent shaped cut-outs so I used my Dremel tool with cutting wheeels and different attachments (I dont remember exactly, I was just trying different ones) to roughly re-shape each semi-circular indent into a rectangular one keeping the floor of the indent at approx 45 degrees to the outer circle of the bezel. And then I used hand needle files to refine the shape of the indents and keep them approx the same size, then polished everything.

The little diamond on the dial was a desperate attempt to follow the initial idea: I wanted to remove Invicta logo from the dial, cut out the wings and re-attach remaining central part with the Swiss cross to the dial (to match the same cross on the crown), but I ruined it in the process. Very frustrated by that and by the fact that I scratched the dial, I started looking for some quick temporary replacement until I figure out a permanent solution. My wife just bought a piece of jewelry with white thin and hard cardboard label that had a golden logo printed on it. So I cut out a little square of that golden print with my Bard-Parker knife and crazy glued it to the dial. 

To paint the seconds hand I used paint pens from Amazon. They have fine tips and some sort of paint inside. You have to shake them a lot before use and then press on the tip few times to dispense the paint. I dont think the paint is too durable and long lasting but it worked for the seconds hand. The paint is lighter than expected, so the red looks more like coral pink.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

My first dial print trial. Lessons learned: 
1. this sticker sheet film prints well but scratches VERY easily.
2. To make this idea work remotely, one would need a much sharper punch or better way of making the cutouts.
3. The phosphorescent film underneath glows through even the dark print areas.


----------



## Trolley_09 (Sep 4, 2019)

Jowls said:


> Tweaked some old builds:
> 
> View attachment 14630313


this officially made me order 8926 and small kit to start mods . thanks for enabling


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> My first dial print trial. Lessons learned:
> 1. this sticker sheet film prints well but scratches VERY easily.
> 2. To make this idea work remotely, one would need a much sharper punch or better way of making the cutouts.
> 3. The phosphorescent film underneath glows through even the dark print areas.


I've made custom dials with water slide decals. Is that what you used?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> I've made custom dials with water slide decals. Is that what you used?


I've seen videos of those being used, but I decided to try these from ebay: 10 Premium Transparent Clear A4 Self Adhesive Inkjet Printable Sticker Sheets


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I just thought I'd share a quick capture of a work in progress. I'm making a reference 3D model which is probably about +90% accurate in most dimensions. I'll then have this available to render different options (hands, dials, bezels, case mods, etc..)


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> I just thought I'd share a quick capture of a work in progress. I'm making a reference 3D model which is probably about +90% accurate in most dimensions. I'll then have this available to render different options (hands, dials, bezels, case mods, etc..)
> View attachment 14688379


That's really cool. Is it to Invicta specs? What I don't like about SKX is the height. Invicta has a lower profile which is nice.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> That's really cool. Is it to Invicta specs? What I don't like about SKX is the height. Invicta has a lower profile which is nice.


Yes, the dimensions of this 3D model are based directly on the 8926OB.

edit: oops, I didn't mean to attach that picture. That isn't an Invicta case, it's one that I got from ebay and made an adapter and chapter ring for to make work with seiko movements and dials (se more on my Instagram if interested). Oh, and Sam, this case is slimmer than the invicta at about 13.5mm x 41mm


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

edit: double post


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> Yes, the dimensions of this 3D model are based directly on the 8926OB.
> 
> edit: oops, I didn't mean to attach that picture. That isn't an Invicta case, it's one that I got from ebay and made an adapter and chapter ring for to make work with seiko movements and dials (se more on my Instagram if interested). Oh, and Sam, this case is slimmer than the invicta at about 13.5mm x 41mm


When you're finished, how would you go about having one made? Pardon my ignorance here!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! Are those the new dials you're making? Anxious to get mine


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Engraver Sam said:


> Very nice! Are those the new dials you're making? Anxious to get mine


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

rbesass said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are good looking dials. Congrats on a job well done to those involved, and congrats to those who are using them!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> When you're finished, how would you go about having one made? Pardon my ignorance here!


The 3D model is just for visualisation purposes. Here is an example: I'm in the process of figuring out how I'm going to take advantage of a laser cutter to make a custom dial for my Murphy's smooth bezel 8926OB. This is a mockup so I can adjust color and shape before wasting any physical materials. 








As for the adapter and chapter ring I was talking about, those I'll have made by a 3D printing service provider using a nylon based material for the spacer and either the same material, or maybe aluminum or something else for the chapter ring (maybe even leaving marker indents to lume by hand if I'm feeling crafty.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> The 3D model is just for visualisation purposes. Here is an example: I'm in the process of figuring out how I'm going to take advantage of a laser cutter to make a custom dial for my Murphy's smooth bezel 8926OB. This is a mockup so I can adjust color and shape before wasting any physical materials.
> View attachment 14693309
> 
> 
> As for the adapter and chapter ring I was talking about, those I'll have made by a 3D printing service provider using a nylon based material for the spacer and either the same material, or maybe aluminum or something else for the chapter ring (maybe even leaving marker indents to lume by hand if I'm feeling crafty.


Man, that's NICE!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


>


Invicta quartz base?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Those Mariana dials look fantastic. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Nope... Or yes. In other words...

Seiko based and moded Invicta with nothing else but a miyota 9015 movement !



And to make it slime close ...

Invicta quartz back case !



tennesseean_87 said:


> Invicta quartz base?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

K1w179 said:


> Those Mariana dials look fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


There are more









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey friends! Looking for a dial with date. Anything but the stock invicta. Let me know what you got. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

Long time listener, first time caller. I could harvest quite a bit of info how to do my own mod from you folks, thank you!

I wanted a cheap, blue-themed tool watch, and was intrigued by what I have seen in the field of Seiko modding. So I got me an Invicta 9094OB, and it is a runner (<2s/d).
Its gawdy bezel insert color and blingy dial were a bit too much so I went to the 'bay:
- bezel insert from am-diver
- dial and ploprof(ish) hands from raffle-times
- milsub case back from raffle-times, builds one mm lower 
- mineral crystal (no cyclop) with gasket from watchfan700uk
- a local market caseback opener for the new caseback. 

In addition, I got me a chinese tool kit, a swiss hand puller, and a crystal press. Hands were mounted with toothpicks and the rear end of a ball pen refill. 

Filling in my payment info so often took me longer than the actual modding session. 

I also started to design and toner-transfer my own bezel design onto the old insert, but the geometry and etching processes turn out more challenging than I initially thought. The next goal is to make a bezel that has a tachymeter - obviously, I am not a diver. 

Cheers!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Is the insert for the 9094 same as 8926a? 16800? Also looking for Mercedes second hand for Seiko if anyone has a spare? Thanks guys. Trying to put together my Mariana mod.


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

parsig9 said:


> Is the insert for the 9094 same as 8926a? 16800?


I don't know, I just saw the dimensions in the ad, compared, and ordered. It's probably risky to just use RLX part numbers for a seller, and that specific one (am-diver) is specialised in Vostok mods anyway. Who knows where the Vostok dimensions come from!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> Hey friends! Looking for a dial with date. Anything but the stock invicta. Let me know what you got. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone? I'm hoping to buy a dial in the next week or two. Anyone have one kicking around they aren't using? Seiko with date. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

maccasvanquish said:


> Anyone? I'm hoping to buy a dial in the next week or two. Anyone have one kicking around they aren't using? Seiko with date. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey...just the date? I have the day/date dial I removed from my snzh53. It looks just like this:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

I also have these sterile dials with just a date window:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

NamNorimai said:


> Hey...just the date? I have the day/date dial I removed from my snzh53. It looks just like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...but yea...no day. Just date. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Our favorite modding platform is on sale, $58 at Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JQFX1G

Who needs some for more projects?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

swank said:


> Our favorite modding platform is on sale, $58 at Amazon
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JQFX1G
> 
> Who needs some for more projects?


Thanks! Haha, I was so not planning on getting another one of these for a while, but now I just did...

Now I'm gonna go have a coffee to celebrate page 1000 in this thread! 

P. S. I'll post this here too to show how dangerous this hobby can be. I'm designing my own watch right now, currently loosely based on the 8926OB dimensions (obviously the movement and dial will be moddable).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice !! Now THAT's a mod!! 
Where does one get those dials? DLW?

(Note to self: get some Invicta 8926 )

QUOTE=rbesass;50494889]








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chilllwave (Dec 20, 2017)

Has anyone here used the Dagaz Navy Seventies dial on a two tone? I just purchased a two tone on amazon for my next mod and I think that’s the dial I’m going to use. I just can’t decide on silver or yellow gold hands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

didymus03 said:


> Thanks! Haha, I was so not planning on getting another one of these for a while, but now I just did...
> 
> Now I'm gonna go have a coffee to celebrate page 1000 in this thread!
> 
> ...


I like the case design. How's is the dial project going? The luminescent film you used on the first dial was cool, I think it has great potential.










I finally got my Mariana cased. This dial is pretty great! Changed the crystal to a single dome sapphire. I wish I would have gone with a double dome.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Baked one of Randy's dials. Probably a little too hot.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Jowls said:


> Baked one of Randy's dials. Probably a little too hot.
> 
> View attachment 14710401


Color looks good though. Time and temperature?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> Color looks good though. Time and temperature?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It was in the oven for maybe six or seven minutes at 450 F. Trouble is that I blistered the dial paint in a couple of places. Strategically hidden in the pic presented.  The lume also liquified and/or bubbled in a number of places, which can be seen in the pic. I'm not sure if that should be expected or not.

If I were to do it again I'd try 350 F for a longer time. I'm a total noob when it comes to treating these things like birthday cakes though so what do I know.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks...now to gather the courage to try it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Jowls said:


> Thanks. It was in the oven for maybe six or seven minutes at 450 F. Trouble is that I blistered the dial paint in a couple of places. Strategically hidden in the pic presented.  The lume also liquified and/or bubbled in a number of places, which can be seen in the pic. I'm not sure if that should be expected or not.
> 
> If I were to do it again I'd try 350 F for a longer time. I'm a total noob when it comes to treating these things like birthday cakes though so what do I know.


I'd recommend using coffee or Copic pens. These dials don't like heat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Latest build inspired by didymus03.

Invicta 8926.
Debranded case.
Debranded rotor.
Reshaped and polished crown guards.
Chamfered and polished lugs.
Dagaz textured dial.
Dagaz hands.
Teal bezel insert from ebay seller am-diver.
Double dome sapphire from CT.
eBay oyster bracelet.

The bezel insert was a bit too large for the stock Invicta bezel and required some filing and fitting and was glued in with GS Hypo Cement.

[edit] sorry for the double image.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Jowls said:


> Baked one of Randy's dials. Probably a little too hot.
> 
> View attachment 14710401


I think it has potential. Maybe a slow bake at lower temp?

Randy: What brand of lume is used on your dials?


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14713033
> 
> 
> Latest build inspired by didymus03.
> ...


That's beautiful. Could you post a link or PM me with the tool you use for chamfering, your chamfering is next level.

Didymus03 - I hope you don't mind, I have the parts to do one also. It does look like everyone's hand will be a little different. 
You know the greatest form of flattery, 
- to copy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Ham615 said:


> That's beautiful. Could you post a link or PM me with the tool you use for chamfering, your chamfering is next level.
> 
> Didymus03 - I hope you don't mind, I have the parts to do one also. It does look like everyone's hand will be a little different.
> You know the greatest form of flattery,
> ...


I scribed the part to chamfer by eye, then used files to file the chamfer. After filing I used moldmaker's stones to remove the file marks and finished up with blue and yellow diamond polishing wheels. It's a tedious process and mine certainly have room for improvement.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

For those that want to know ...

Cyclops acrylic match for Seiko based engine . It was too deep of a rehaut for me but the top hat was fabulous !

Sternkreuz 303.462. Cyclops 125.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ham615 said:


> I like the case design. How's is the dial project going? The luminescent film you used on the first dial was cool, I think it has great potential.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Once I get the case design finished I'll eventually have it 3D printed in steel (I'm designing it specifically for being 3D printed).

The dial project is waiting on the guy with the laser cutter. He got a big rush order in, so I probably won't be able to get more protos until after the new year sometime.

I like your Mariana dial watch. Are those originally ETA hands?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ham615 said:


> That's beautiful. Could you post a link or PM me with the tool you use for chamfering, your chamfering is next level.
> 
> Didymus03 - I hope you don't mind, I have the parts to do one also. It does look like everyone's hand will be a little different.
> You know the greatest form of flattery,
> ...


I don't mind at all, I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine! It has become one of my favourites since I changed to that insert and as a bonus that dial has excellent lume!

@engraver sam: yes, that is beautiful! Great job and very good attention to detail!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I thought I'd also post this mod that only lasted for about 5 minutes before moving on to its final home because I think it looks quite good also with the plain bezel. 








Below is where it ended up (I showed this case already earlier with a different dial, but this is how I plan to keep it).


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

didymus03 said:


> Thanks. Once I get the case design finished I'll eventually have it 3D printed in steel (I'm designing it specifically for being 3D printed).
> 
> The dial project is waiting on the guy with the laser cutter. He got a big rush order in, so I probably won't be able to get more protos until after the new year sometime.
> 
> I like your Mariana dial watch. Are those originally ETA hands?


The no date was made of ETA movements, I removed the dial feet and used dial dots. Rebsas had some date movements made for NH movements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> I thought I'd also post this mod that only lasted for about 5 minutes before moving on to its final home because I think it looks quite good also with the plain bezel.
> View attachment 14716541
> 
> 
> ...


I like the plain bezel a lot, but also like the black ceramic version. Tough choice! You really do nice work and have a good eye for bringing the right parts together.

That doesn't appear to be a Murphy bezel with the ceramic insert, and I didn't think anyone else made a bezel to fit 8926.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> I like the plain bezel a lot, but also like the black ceramic version. Tough choice! You really do nice work and have a good eye for bringing the right parts together.
> 
> That doesn't appear to be a Murphy bezel with the ceramic insert, and I didn't think anyone else made a bezel to fit 8926.


Thanks for the kind words. Have you engraved any of your own watches? I'd love to learn that someday  Please share some pics if you have.

I didn't specify, but the case where the dial ended up in with the ceramic bezel insert is one from ebay (41mm, meant for ETA/Miyota movement). This is the one I made the adapter for so it fits the Seiko movement and dials.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

What's the general consensus on the crystal edge starting to dome above the bezel insert instead of even with the insert? Is this something I'll get used to or should I just get the correct height crystal?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NamNorimai said:


> What's the general consensus on the crystal edge starting to dome above the bezel insert instead of even with the insert? Is this something I'll get used to or should I just get the correct height crystal?


Good question. I used to frown on proud crystals because they were vulnerable to getting whacked by door frames, etc.

But I have come around, as the general consensus is they look retro cool. And I haven't banged one in years.

It is up to you how you feel abut them, could go either way.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NamNorimai said:


> What's the general consensus on the crystal edge starting to dome above the bezel insert instead of even with the insert? Is this something I'll get used to or should I just get the correct height crystal?


Good question. I used to frown on proud crystals because they were vulnerable to getting whacked by door frames, etc.

But I have come around, as the general consensus is they look retro cool. And I haven't banged one in years.

It is up to you how you feel about them, could go either way.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

“Proud crystals”...you’re a glass half full kinda guy. I like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

NamNorimai said:


> What's the general consensus on the crystal edge starting to dome above the bezel insert instead of even with the insert? Is this something I'll get used to or should I just get the correct height crystal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I like the retro look on some mods. Totally depends on what you like and what your going for. Just another feature to customize and make it your own! Playing with single and double dome crystals makes a big difference too.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dbl Post


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Have you engraved any of your own watches? I'd love to learn that someday  Please share some pics if you have.
> 
> I didn't specify, but the case where the dial ended up in with the ceramic bezel insert is one from ebay (41mm, meant for ETA/Miyota movement). This is the one I made the adapter for so it fits the Seiko movement and dials.











I engraved this one about 10 years ago after completing an online watchmaking course. 
Your ETA to SEIKO adapter could be a marketable item! There are lots of great ETA cases out there. I'll buy some!


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

joefri187 said:


> Personally, I like the retro look on some mods. Totally depends on what you like and what your going for. Just another feature to customize and make it your own! Playing with single and double dome crystals makes a big difference too.


Couldn't agree more. When I first started modding I didn't like acrylic at all and I wanted a modern look so I went with a sapphire that sat flush with the bezel. Now I can't get enough of acrylic and have a high dome that sits way above the bezel on my more vintage mod. I'm not sure if I'll ever want a piece of sapphire on my 8926 again :roll:


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

NamNorimai said:


> What's the general consensus on the crystal edge starting to dome above the bezel insert instead of even with the insert? Is this something I'll get used to or should I just get the correct height crystal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FWIW, My Rolex GMT and Explorer watches have crystals that are higher than the bezel. The Explorer very tall.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> FWIW, My Rolex GMT and Explorer watches have crystals that are higher than the bezel. The Explorer very tall.
> 
> View attachment 14723089
> View attachment 14723091


See...now your explorer has a different look that I really like. Is the crystal flat or domed? It looks flat in the photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

NamNorimai said:


> See...now your explorer has a different look that I really like. Is the crystal flat or domed? It looks flat in the photo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both GMT and Explorer are flat. Vintage Explorer 1016s are domed acrylic and very vintage looking.


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

When there is a chamfer, an edge radius (or it's a dome) or something, a corresponding protrusion is perfectly fine. When it starts looking as if the crystal wasn't pressed in all the way (or the chamfer disappears under the bezel) it just looks wrong, and has no retro vibe to me (aside from "they didn't know it better back then, aside from the good designers and engineers. ")


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> For those that want to know ...
> 
> Cyclops acrylic match for Seiko based engine . It was too deep of a rehaut for me but the top hat was fabulous !
> 
> Sternkreuz 303.462. Cyclops 125.


So this fits 8926? With or without crystal gasket? Do you have to bend it or something (as usual with acrylic done)?



VH944 said:


> When there is a chamfer, an edge radius (or it's a dome) or something, a corresponding protrusion is perfectly fine. When it starts looking as if the crystal wasn't pressed in all the way (or the chamfer disappears under the bezel) it just looks wrong, and has no retro vibe to me (aside from "they didn't know it better back then, aside from the good designers and engineers. ")


My thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> So this fits 8926? With or without crystal gasket? Do you have to bend it or something (as usual with acrylic done)?
> 
> My thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Sternkreuz #117 will also press in with a gasket, but water resistance is sketchy unless you add some Hypo cement. See Post #9758...


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

On a recommendation on a watch modding Facebook group, I purchased a Loreo submariner style watch that I was told will take a NH35 movement. It does fit...sorta...but the stem height is incorrect which causes a gap between the dial and the case, not to mention puts strain on the stem.

The idea (hope) was a sub case that wouldn't require debranding like the 8926, but Invicta is still the king as a sub style platform that can be taken in different directions and comes with a NH35 movement. The Loreo is a fail in that regard. Don't waste your money.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14722979
> 
> 
> I engraved this one about 10 years ago after completing an online watchmaking course.
> Your ETA to SEIKO adapter could be a marketable item! There are lots of great ETA cases out there. I'll buy some!


That is really nice!

I still need to order one of my adapters in a few more materials to test that the tolerances are ok, then I can list it for people to order (I'll make it cost the same as for me plus about a cup of coffee).


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Another variation in this case.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I think this is better than the 'Whitebread' version.
The insert makes it so.



didymus03 said:


> Another vatiation in this case.
> View attachment 14732143


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

Question for the metal caseback owners: what is the correct key/die size for it? I have a cheap opener kit with five dies, and the largest one (29.5mm) kind of works, but seems a bit too small. Is it me, the low quality tool I have, or is the imprecise lock just how it is?
I'm using a Tianjiu tool and a Raffle-time milsub caseback.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

VH944 said:


> Question for the metal caseback owners: what is the correct key/die size for it? I have a cheap opener kit with five dies, and the largest one (29.5mm) kind of works, but seems a bit too small. Is it me, the low quality tool I have, or is the imprecise lock just how it is?
> I'm using a Tianjiu tool and a Raffle-time milsub caseback.


I don't think it's too small, but the teeth on either the die or caseback are imprecise. I have the same issues with all these oyster style caseback, whether its from Raffles, Tiger Concepts, or any standard Chinese homage case. I usually can find one point where the teeth grip enough to fully close the back, but it's only when the die is angled a bit, not when it's sitting fully flush.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Jtragic said:


> I don't think it's too small, but the teeth on either the die or caseback are imprecise. I have the same issues with all these oyster style caseback, whether its from Raffles, Tiger Concepts, or any standard Chinese homage case. I usually can find one point where the teeth grip enough to fully close the back, but it's only when the die is angled a bit, not when it's sitting fully flush.


My experience as well. Just received a 36mm explorer style case from a guy on Instagram and there's no freaking way to tighten the caseback. It slips because the teeth on the back aren't sharp, but over polished and worn out. Then the bracelet he sent with it doesn't fit the case, but that's another story! 8926 appears to be the most reliable platform aside from Seiko, which I find are a bit top heavy and thick.

For an oyster style caseback, I have some from Raffles that work well with the 8926. The threads aren't as deep as Invicta's and one movement dropped down a bit and I had to revert back to the Invicta caseback (which I don't like). I'm pretty sure that's the loose tolerance in the case and not exactly a fault of the caseback itself.


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi guys!

I first found this thread ages ago, when I first bought my Invicta - it was the first watch I bought and, thanks to this thread, the watch that got me interested in modding. So firstly I'd like to say thanks for this amazing community that got me into watches!

I thought it fitting I should post here and show off my Invicta mod، even though it's been literally years since my first one.

It's been through about five iterations so far, with this one being thrown together out of spare parts, hence the unorthodox handset - although I find that gives it a charm of its own. The dial and hands are from Dagaz, it's got a Murphy bezel, and the insert is a generic Rolex one off eBay.

I've got big plans for this watch, so stay tuned. I'll need to post about it again on here soon.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

By the way folks, I have been talking to Crystal Times about a flat sapphire with cyclops crystal in 30mm and maybe 29.5mm for the Invictas. I told them they almost have one there already as they produce the 31mm flat sapphire with cyclops for Seiko in the form of the SARB mod. Hopefully they will make it. Otherwise, we could sand down a 31mm to fit the 30mm Invicta.

Cheers !

Brother G.

PS. I did not like the ultra deep rehaut with the acrylic. Decided to install back the flat dome as this is in my humble opinion, the best crystal mod for these watches to reduce the reahut "wok" effect.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

My first foray into watch modding. I love the look of the 50th anniversary Submariner and always liked the red second hand of the Yachtmaster. So why not combine them? Brushed the polished links in the bracelet and voila! I'm happy with the results. The red and green combo also reminds me of the Breitling Superocean Heritage Chrono.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

I've been wanting to do this mod for a long time, but there were a couple of problems. One is I wanted to use a root beer ceramic bezel insert, but when fitted into the Murphy bezel, the insert was higher than the edges of the crystal, which didn't work. I tried several domed crystals and the results were always the same.
I found a 3mm flat sapphire crystal and that did the trick! Now the crystal is about .5mm higher than the bezel insert and it looks great.
Rose gold hands and rose gold dial from Dagaz, Murphy bezel, and stock NH35 movement in a debranded Invicta 8926OB case.
Rivet bracelet is from wholesaleoutlet990 on ebay, but for a better fit I used the stock Invicta end links with the bracelet.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> I've been wanting to do this mod for a long time, but there were a couple of problems. One is I wanted to use a root beer ceramic bezel insert, but when fitted into the Murphy bezel, the insert was higher than the edges of the crystal, which didn't work. I tried several domed crystals and the results were always the same.
> I found a 3mm flat sapphire crystal and that did the trick! Now the crystal is about .5mm higher than the bezel insert and it looks great.
> Rose gold hands and rose gold dial from Dagaz, Murphy bezel, and stock NH35 movement in a debranded Invicta 8926OB case.
> Rivet bracelet is from wholesaleoutlet990 on ebay, but for a better fit I used the stock Invicta end links with the bracelet.


That is a fantastic looking mod, great work! Is this Dave's bezel that is meant for the 38mm ceramic inserts, or did you modify the insert? Also, where did you find the 12 hour insert?


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> That is a fantastic looking mod, great work! Is this Dave's bezel that is meant for the 38mm ceramic inserts, or did you modify the insert? Also, where did you find the 12 hour insert?


Yes it's Dave's bezel for ceramic inserts. Perfect fit, plug & play!
Here's the insert: https://www.namokimods.com/collecti...eramic-bezel-insert-dual-time-style-root-beer
The only crystal that would work with this insert is a flat 3mm sapphire from eBay.


----------



## cognos114 (Nov 26, 2019)

So - following up on my original question.
Finally got around to the watch today.
I received my crystal press - cheap one from Amazon, $16.99 CAD.
Received my CT056 Domed Sapphire with Blue AR coating from Crystal Times. 1 week shipping to Canada! Impressive! They kindly included 2 finger cots and a microfibre cloth. 
Disassembled the watch. Back off, stem out, movement out. Pressed out the original flat/cyclops crystal, popped the new one in! No issues. 
No need to remove the bezel.
Watch looks great!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

cognos114 said:


> So - following up on my original question.
> Finally got around to the watch today.
> I received my crystal press - cheap one from Amazon, $16.99 CAD.
> Received my CT056 Domed Sapphire with Blue AR coating from Crystal Times. 1 week shipping to Canada! Impressive! They kindly included 2 finger cots and a microfibre cloth.
> ...


Pics or it didn't happen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cognos114 (Nov 26, 2019)

There it is!


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

cognos114 said:


> View attachment 14741919
> 
> There it is!


That looks great, thanks for the parts list and pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Ok so, I'm working on my first 8926ob build. I am looking for a tophat style crystal, but can seem to find anything to fit Invicta. I've looked at several different sites, but am coming up short. Am I missing something? Has anyone bought one and from where. Also, a part number would be fantastic if you happen to know it. Thank you in advance

-M


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Can anyone provide me a seller for a ghost-able sub style insert for the 8926 (aka 16800 style)? The one I bought on eBay from seller "strap.master" is apparently indestructible. In an attempt to fade it I put it in concentrated bleach, rubbing alcohol, and even acetone with zero results other than the lume pip falling off, what am I doing wrong here? I figured maybe this one was made with a different material or process so the paint on it can't be faded? I'm preferably looking for a seller inside the U.S. so I don't have to wait multiple weeks for it to arrive.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Scattercoreys said:


> Can anyone provide me a seller for a ghost-able sub style insert for the 8926 (aka 16800 style)? The one I bought on eBay from seller "strap.master" is apparently indestructible. In an attempt to fade it I put it in concentrated bleach, rubbing alcohol, and even acetone with zero results other than the lume pip falling off, what am I doing wrong here? I figured maybe this one was made with a different material or process so the paint on it can't be faded? I'm preferably looking for a seller inside the U.S. so I don't have to wait multiple weeks for it to arrive.


I've been buying them from wholesaleoutlet990
They're your typical anodized aluminum, but nice insert.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

120Clicks said:


> I've been buying them from wholesaleoutlet990
> They're your typical anodized aluminum, but nice insert.


I don't suppose you've tried artificially fading them in anyway by using bleach etc?


----------



## 0pticalillusi0n000 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi, I got my 8926ob on prime day 2018 for $44. At that price I knew I couldn't go wrong. The lume wasn't great and I didn't enjoy all the branding everywhere so I swapped the dial and hands and removed the branding on the side of the case and the bracelet. Dial is from dagaz (I think it was $20ish on a sale he had going) and hands are from raffles time. ($18)









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Scattercoreys said:


> I don't suppose you've tried artificially fading them in anyway by using bleach etc?


I have ghosted 2. The second one was one from the bay. It did the same thing, nothing in bleach, I was using Clorox, it didn't smell terribly strong so I went to the dollar store and bought the cheapest they had, that worked. Caution, it can go from not ghosted enough to, more than you want pretty quick.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Scattercoreys said:


> I don't suppose you've tried artificially fading them in anyway by using bleach etc?


Don't have any experience with fading them.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Ham615 said:


> I have ghosted 2. The second one was one from the bay. It did the same thing, nothing in bleach, I was using Clorox, it didn't smell terribly strong so I went to the dollar store and bought the cheapest they had, that worked. Caution, it can go from not ghosted enough to, more than you want pretty quick.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've ordered one from the seller 120clicks recommended. If I can't get results with that one with the bleach I'm using I'll try another brand. Thanks!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Scattercoreys said:


> I've ordered one from the seller 120clicks recommended. If I can't get results with that one with the bleach I'm using I'll try another brand. Thanks!


They're out of the Huston area (I believe.) They're not the fastest at shipping, but it took 5 days from order to delivery. Considering most watch parts come from China, I guess it's not that bad. Good luck!

Just curious, what color did you get? I've always like the look of a faded blue bezel.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Tiger.





jamesbond2285 said:


> Anyone know a good place to find a 12 hour bezel to fit the 8926? The coin edge bezel I'm looking at says any insert that fits a Rolex 16610 will fit it, with an outside diameter of 37.65mm and an inner diameter of 30.7mm. Picture attached of the style I'm going for, ala Seamaster 300 "Spectre" if I can't find a 12 hour that fits, I'll settle for the 60 minute one with the silver accents, I think it looks quite nice on that Invicta. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've been scouring the internet for a couple weeks looking for this and can't seem to find a 12 hour bezel that looks classic that will fit the Invicta.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Older 8926OB case debranded and with slight mods to crown guard shape. 
Esslinger acrylic crystal with gold ring
Dagaz gold vintage FFF dial
DLW gold cathedral hands
ebay insert
unknown SEL glide lock bracelet

Copy/paste from Instagram: A FFF/sub hybrid. Something to wear at nicer, but not fully formal occasions. I am slightly disappointed with this dial from Dagaz though, as the circular indices have a different bevel/edge as the 12, 6, and 9 ones. I hope it doesn't bother me so mich that I'll have to change the build too soon. I kind of feel like the whole thing might look a bit better with a slightly aged insert...


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> Older 8926OB case debranded and with slight mods to crown guard shape.
> Esslinger acrylic crystal with gold ring
> Dagaz gold vintage FFF dial
> DLW gold cathedral hands
> ...


Looks fantastic! Do you happen to have a part number or a link to the crystal you used?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

120Clicks said:


> Looks fantastic! Do you happen to have a part number or a link to the crystal you used?


Esslinger: Home > Watch Parts > Watch Crystals > Stella and BB Watch Crystals > Stella Watch Crystal WRA Ever-Tite Watch Crystals


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> Esslinger: Home > Watch Parts > Watch Crystals > Stella and BB Watch Crystals > Stella Watch Crystal WRA Ever-Tite Watch Crystals


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

120Clicks said:


> They're out of the Huston area (I believe.) They're not the fastest at shipping, but it took 5 days from order to delivery. Considering most watch parts come from China, I guess it's not that bad. Good luck!
> 
> Just curious, what color did you get? I've always like the look of a faded blue bezel.


I purchased a black one, I'm going for a matte finish with an ever so slightly faded black


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Scattercoreys said:


> I purchased a black one, I'm going for a matte finish with an ever so slightly faded black


Gotcha. Hope it works out for you! I have a spare blue bezel lying around that would look nice faded... Hmmmm 🤔


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been out of the 8926 mod game for a while and it looks like there is a lot of new product out. Does anyone make custom inserts that perfectly fit the 8926OB bezel, or am I still stuck with buying the 16800/16610 aluminum bezels on ebay? I don't want to buy a custom bezel, just want to reuse the stock one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

digivandig said:


> I've been out of the 8926 mod game for a while and it looks like there is a lot of new product out. Does anyone make custom inserts that perfectly fit the 8926OB bezel, or am I still stuck with buying the 16800/16610 aluminum bezels on ebay? I don't want to buy a custom bezel, just want to reuse the stock one. Thanks in advance.


I'm definitely not experienced in modding, as I'm just getting into it now, but I can say it's definitely confusing at times as to what really fits and what doesn't. Some people swear a 16800 insert will fit the stock bezel, but I had to shave a bit off of mine to make it fit. Some are sold as a direct fit for the 8926 but who knows... I guess that's why we like modding. For the challenge, otherwise everyone would be doing it.

Just my two cents.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

digivandig said:


> I've been out of the 8926 mod game for a while and it looks like there is a lot of new product out. Does anyone make custom inserts that perfectly fit the 8926OB bezel, or am I still stuck with buying the 16800/16610 aluminum bezels on ebay? I don't want to buy a custom bezel, just want to reuse the stock one. Thanks in advance.


There are relatively expensive ceramic inserts specifically for the 8926OB on ebay and if you aren't aware of Tiger-concept inserts for "5508V5 and 16800 Case
inner 30.75mm outer 37.64mm" then that is the best source of interesting inserts I've seen that almost always fit perfectly.

16800,16610,16803 inserts from ebay aren't very unique but usually fit. Finally am-watches /alpha watches PO bezels are just slightly too big on the OD, but with a bit of shaving work well.

You said you want to use the stock bezel, but if you change your mind Dave Murphy from Murphy manufacturing makes a coin edge bezel to fit 38mm inserts which opens up another world of opportunities.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Noice, mate!

But where does one find BSH dials?
I don't mind getting me a batch.



goyoneuff said:


> Tiger.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> You said you want to use the stock bezel, but if you change your mind Dave Murphy from Murphy manufacturing makes a coin edge bezel to fit 38mm inserts which opens up another world of opportunities.


Just an FYI for anyone interested. I emailed Dave Murphy about a week ago to purchase a coin edge bezel and he is currently out of stock. He told me he is working on making some more and that he would email me when they were ready. So I'm guessing that means there may be a bit of a waiting list as of now. I'm starting a project soon and was hoping for one, bit may have to find an alternative for the time being. I'm open to suggestions outside of the standard Invicta bezel.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Naughtmaster


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Jtragic said:


> Naughtmaster


I like it! Nice job!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I normally don't choose my hands based on what strap I plan on using with a mod, but I wanted to try this out at least. Inspiration for this draws heavily from both Omega's and Rolex's milsubs.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Just curious, has anyone done a dial and hand swap on an 8926 quartz? I'm wondering if the dial feet are the same. I'm guessing Invicta uses some sort of Seiko quartz movement, so the hands theoretically should fit. I'm asking without looking up the specs, just curious if it's been done. And before I'm asked why I wouldn't want a mechanical movement, it's because there are people out there that want the simplicity of throwing on a watch and going about their day.
Thanks
-M


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

didymus03 said:


> There are relatively expensive ceramic inserts specifically for the 8926OB on ebay and if you aren't aware of Tiger-concept inserts for "5508V5 and 16800 Case
> inner 30.75mm outer 37.64mm" then that is the best source of interesting inserts I've seen that almost always fit perfectly.
> 
> 16800,16610,16803 inserts from ebay aren't very unique but usually fit. Finally am-watches /alpha watches PO bezels are just slightly too big on the OD, but with a bit of shaving work well.
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> I normally don't choose my hands based on what strap I plan on using with a mod, but I wanted to try this out at least. Inspiration for this draws heavily from both Omega's and Rolex's milsubs.
> 
> View attachment 14756945
> View attachment 14756947
> ...


Damn that's nice. You have posted several very nice mods on this but... damn

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey, just in case anyone else wants to make a build with this 41mm sterile case from ebay and aliexpress, I uploaded my adapter prototype to Shapeways (a site where you can order 3D prints). I feel comfortable posting this as I'm not really making a profit and this is still a tester version.

I reverse engineered a spacer/cushion/adapter for Seiko automatic movements to fit cases meant for other movements (i.e. ETA, Miyota, etc...)

If you have another case you want me to design an adapter for, pm me and we can figure it out.

The item has two cushions and two chapter rings (with 0.2mm height difference to allow for slight tolerance adjustments when aligning the stem height).

I hope if anyone tries it out, you will give me feedback as well. My goal is to eventually make these for a bunch of different cases and open up more options for modders.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

didymus03 said:


> I normally don't choose my hands based on what strap I plan on using with a mod, but I wanted to try this out at least. Inspiration for this draws heavily from both Omega's and Rolex's milsubs.
> 
> View attachment 14756945
> View attachment 14756947
> ...


Great job, I wish I could get my polishing 1/2 as good as yours. The dome crystal and the large crown stand out. Do you mind giving us information on those.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

digivandig said:


> I've been out of the 8926 mod game for a while and it looks like there is a lot of new product out. Does anyone make custom inserts that perfectly fit the 8926OB bezel, or am I still stuck with buying the 16800/16610 aluminum bezels on ebay? I don't want to buy a custom bezel, just want to reuse the stock one. Thanks in advance.


Tiger concepts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ham615 said:


> Great job, I wish I could get my polishing 1/2 as good as yours. The dome crystal and the large crown stand out. Do you mind giving us information on those.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you kindly. The crystal is a Stella WRA Acrylic from Esslinger and the crown is also from there, though I can't remember the specifics off the top of my head, other than it is 8mm. I had originally filed the crown tube hole larger for another tube, so this one fits a little loose and completely kills any chances of water resistance... I may swith back to the previous one eventually, but right now it doesn't bother me and I like the look. As an added bonus, I don't have to screw and unscrew the crown when winding and setting 

edit: as for the rest of the parts: it is still using an NH35A movement, dial is from Dagaz, hands are ETA from ebay, the strap was from Amazon called EACHE crazy horse 20mm, and insert is from Tiger-concept.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

This project started as an old model Invicta 8926 ebay purchase that had been worn as a daily beater for many years. It was scratched, dented, and in very poor cosmetic condition. The movement was a Seiko NH25A that's a non-hacking movement. These early Invicta have slightly smaller case than the current models. The crystal is 29.5mm as opposed to 30mm, and the case is recessed slightly under the bezel which reduces the thickness of the case by a small amount. Personally, I love it and would buy more if I can find them.

A Crystaltimes 29.5mm double dome sapphire replaced the original mineral glass crystal.

I removed the crown guards and refinished the case to bring it back to a good standard. The ebay bezel insert wouldn't fit and needed its diameter reduced by a fraction of a millimeter. This was done by hand filing with a diamond file under my microscope and frequently checking for fit.

The old NH25A was replaced with a new NH35, so it now has a modern, reliable movement. The old stem was not compatible with the new movement so a new stem had to be measured and cut to fit. A word of advice here is to keep a few extra stems on hand in the event you cut one too short or drop it and lose it. If that happens, your project comes to a grinding halt until a replacement can be ordered.

Dial and hands are Yokobies, and the bracelet came from my junk drawer and assembled from my accumulation of links and clasps. As difficult as it is to find bracelets that fit Invicta cases, this one went into place perfectly like it was made for the watch. This is a rare occurrence!

View attachment green bezel watch mod1.jpg


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> edit: as for the rest of the parts: it is still using an NH35A movement, dial is from Dagaz, hands are ETA from ebay, the strap was from Amazon called EACHE crazy horse 20mm, and insert is from Tiger-concept.


The EACHE straps are amazing for the money. Very soft and comfortable. Plus they have a nice vintage look.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Engraver Sam said:


> The ebay bezel insert wouldn't fit and needed its diameter reduced by a fraction of a millimeter. This was done by hand filing with a diamond file under my microscope and frequently checking for fit.
> 
> View attachment 14762451


Nice job on that mod... love that dial/hands combo.

Here's what I did to reduce the outside diameter of an insert: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brotherhood-submariner-homages-k-bsht-part-32-a-4904549-22.html#post48348937


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dbl Post


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

120Clicks said:


> Just curious, has anyone done a dial and hand swap on an 8926 quartz? I'm wondering if the dial feet are the same. I'm guessing Invicta uses some sort of Seiko quartz movement, so the hands theoretically should fit. I'm asking without looking up the specs, just curious if it's been done. And before I'm asked why I wouldn't want a mechanical movement, it's because there are people out there that want the simplicity of throwing on a watch and going about their day.
> Thanks
> -M


Even if it's a Seiko quartz movement, the hands won't fit and likely the date window will not line up. You can always use a non-date dial and mount it with dial dots. 
There are plenty of hands available for quartz movements. Most I've played with are 70/120. The very first mod I ever did was a hand swap on a quartz diver.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

redzebra said:


> Here's what I did to reduce the outside diameter of an insert: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brotherhood-submariner-homages-k-bsht-part-32-a-4904549-22.html#post48348937


This is what I've done ever since reading that post. As long as one regularly takes measurements and/or checks for fit it's tough to screw up. And it ensures a smooth, even reduction all the way around. Easy + works = best practice.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

joefri187 said:


> Even if it's a Seiko quartz movement, the hands won't fit and likely the date window will not line up. You can always use a non-date dial and mount it with dial dots.
> There are plenty of hands available for quartz movements. Most I've played with are 70/120. The very first mod I ever did was a hand swap on a quartz diver.


Gotcha. Good to know in the event I decided to go that route down the line. Thanks!


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

Engraver Sam said:


> This project started as an old model Invicta 8926 ebay purchase that had been worn as a daily beater for many years. It was scratched, dented, and in very poor cosmetic condition. The movement was a Seiko NH25A that's a non-hacking movement. These early Invicta have slightly smaller case than the current models. The crystal is 29.5mm as opposed to 30mm, and the case is recessed slightly under the bezel which reduces the thickness of the case by a small amount. Personally, I love it and would buy more if I can find them.
> 
> A Crystaltimes 29.5mm double dome sapphire replaced the original mineral glass crystal.
> 
> ...


Awesome mod! I've been planning on grabbing that dial and hand combo from Yobokies...it has now become a must have after seeing your great job sir!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

redzebra said:


> Nice job on that mod... love that dial/hands combo.
> 
> Here's what I did to reduce the outside diameter of an insert: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brotherhood-submariner-homages-k-bsht-part-32-a-4904549-22.html#post48348937


Brilliant! I'll try that next time!


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Engraver Sam said:


> This project started as an old model Invicta 8926 ebay purchase that had been worn as a daily beater for many years. It was scratched, dented, and in very poor cosmetic condition. The movement was a Seiko NH25A that's a non-hacking movement. These early Invicta have slightly smaller case than the current models. The crystal is 29.5mm as opposed to 30mm, and the case is recessed slightly under the bezel which reduces the thickness of the case by a small amount. Personally, I love it and would buy more if I can find them.
> 
> A Crystaltimes 29.5mm double dome sapphire replaced the original mineral glass crystal.
> 
> ...


So, do we have an invicta timeline? I am partial to the Miyota 8215 powered 8926ob's, as I find them thinner and sit on my wrist better than the NH35a's. But that is a better powerplant, being hackable.

I wonder if the case dimensions are similar between the NH25a and 8215 8926ob's.

Then there's the crystal difference of the 8926ob's w/ the Omega style scalloped bezel. Is that different internally than the aforementioned 8926ob cases?

Fun times! Now I need to look for a NH25a powered 8926ob.


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Scattercoreys said:


> I've ordered one from the seller 120clicks recommended. If I can't get results with that one with the bleach I'm using I'll try another brand. Thanks!


My experience using stock Invicta aluminum bezels is - 5 min in bleach, rinse in cold water, repeat. You'll go from - nothing - nothing - nothing - nothing - omg it won't stop fading! So watch it carefully, lol. Because once it starts fading, it goes... fast!


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> Esslinger: Home > Watch Parts > Watch Crystals > Stella and BB Watch Crystals > Stella Watch Crystal WRA Ever-Tite Watch Crystals


Is your ring the 'yellow' one they advertise? I'm only seeing yellow and white currently.

Thanks!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

southern bamboo said:


> Is your ring the 'yellow' one they advertise? I'm only seeing yellow and white currently.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

didymus03 said:


> ... Dave Murphy from Murphy manufacturing makes a coin edge bezel to fit 38mm inserts which opens up another world of opportunities.


Dave Murphy's bezels take 16800 sized inserts. The web site explicitly states, "_The 38mm OD insert of the SKX007 WILL NOT FIT._".


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

svorkoetter said:


> Dave Murphy's bezels take 16800 sized inserts. The web site explicitly states, "_The 38mm OD insert of the SKX007 WILL NOT FIT._".


He makes (at least) two different coin edge bezels. Last I checked he does not advertise the 38mm insert bezel on his website but I can assure you that they do exist. Back upstream you can see two builds I've done with them.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Jowls said:


> He makes (at least) two different coin edge bezels. Last I checked he does not advertise the 38mm insert bezel on his website but I can assure you that they do exist. Back upstream you can see two builds I've done with them.


He indeed does make one that takes 38mm, but I don't believe he's in production at the moment. I need one as well.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

southern bamboo said:


> My experience using stock Invicta aluminum bezels is - 5 min in bleach, rinse in cold water, repeat. You'll go from - nothing - nothing - nothing - nothing - omg it won't stop fading! So watch it carefully, lol. Because once it starts fading, it goes... fast!
> 
> View attachment 14766247


WOW, yours looks fantastic! I actually got frustrated with the insert that wouldn't fade so I tried my grey Tiger Concepts insert and let it go too long, ended up fading all of the paint off of it, whoops. Still waiting for the new ebay insert to get here so I can give it another go.


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Scattercoreys said:


> WOW, yours looks fantastic! I actually got frustrated with the insert that wouldn't fade so I tried my grey Tiger Concepts insert and let it go too long, ended up fading all of the paint off of it, whoops. Still waiting for the new ebay insert to get here so I can give it another go.


Thank you. I would bleach it for 5 min, rinse, rub with finger, back in bleach, repeat. Once it finally starts to fade, then you have to watch closely to get it to the color you're looking for.

On another note, here's a sub on leather with a bent seconds hand. Still learning...









Misaligned bezel, for your pleasure.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> Anyone? I'm hoping to buy a dial in the next week or two. Anyone have one kicking around they aren't using? Seiko with date. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still looking. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

I finally finished this one!

Invicta 8926
Stock bezel insert
SARB061 dial
Raffles SM broad arrow hands
Raffles sub diver case back
Esslinger magnifier domed crystal









Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

NamNorimai said:


> I finally finished this one!
> 
> Invicta 8926
> Stock bezel insert
> ...


Nam that looks great, love the dial and hands. That crystal makes everything pop. 
Beautiful !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> Older 8926OB case debranded and with slight mods to crown guard shape.
> Esslinger acrylic crystal with gold ring
> Dagaz gold vintage FFF dial
> DLW gold cathedral hands
> ...


Ok, I've gotta ask again. What size WRA crystal did you order and did you use the stock crystal gasket or did you use something different? I think I messed up and ordered wrong.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

On a side note, I did order a 4mm thick flat crystal and I do like the height and from a normal viewing distance it looks good, but if you really look at it closely, it looks a bit unfinished. I just really want the tophat look.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

120Clicks said:


> I just really want the tophat look.


Check out post #10009 if a cyclops isn't your thing maybe it'll lead you in the right direction. I like the tall crystal, aggressive but cool.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## no_sauce_man (Jan 11, 2020)

Did Invicta just release a vintage pro diver? I don't remember seeing it on their site when I looked last night. Searching the web for the reference number doesn't get any results either. If they did, I'll try and get my hands on one.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

no_sauce_man said:


> Did Invicta just release a vintage pro diver? I don't remember seeing it on their site when I looked last night. Searching the web for the reference number doesn't get any results either. If they did, I'll try and get my hands on one.
> View attachment 14772705


Invicta shoulda released this homage long ago. Hope they finally get with the vintage reissue/homage program.

Was in on the ground floor of this homage release, NTH Carolina with gilt dial prolly has a better movement (Miyota 9015 highbeat).......and a higher price, expecially since only 50 were made, all sold.


----------



## no_sauce_man (Jan 11, 2020)

yankeexpress said:


> no_sauce_man said:
> 
> 
> > Did Invicta just release a vintage pro diver? I don't remember seeing it on their site when I looked last night. Searching the web for the reference number doesn't get any results either. If they did, I'll try and get my hands on one.
> ...


I have a feeling that 'Invicta' isn't scrawled all over the side, and no crown guards, this might just be an easier way to build a BB homage. No idea what the price might be yet, but given that it shares a case with the 8926 and doesn't have a swiss movement, I'm hoping it'll be fairly low.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

no_sauce_man said:


> Did Invicta just release a vintage pro diver? I don't remember seeing it on their site when I looked last night. Searching the web for the reference number doesn't get any results either. If they did, I'll try and get my hands on one.
> View attachment 14772705


If they did this, I'll bet it's a very big watch. They aren't known for making sensible sized watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Never mind it's 40mm

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no_sauce_man (Jan 11, 2020)

rbesass said:


> []
> 
> If they did this, I'll bet it's a very big watch. They aren't known for making sensible sized watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





rbesass said:


> Never mind it's 40mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I was afraid of too! Thank god it's not freakishly oversized ?


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

LogisticsCzar said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > I just really want the tophat look.
> ...


Thanks for the info, I'll look into that!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

no_sauce_man said:


> Did Invicta just release a vintage pro diver? I don't remember seeing it on their site when I looked last night. Searching the web for the reference number doesn't get any results either. If they did, I'll try and get my hands on one.
> View attachment 14772705


I really like this, but aside from showing it on the main Invicta page, I can't find it anywhere else...


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Using a sterile Rafflestime caseback reduces the 8926 thickness by 1mm. Doesn't sound like much but to me it is as I really don't like thick, tall watches. I just swapped backs on this mod that I posted before and it sits nice and low on the wrist. The Murphy bezel that accommodates 38mm ceramic bezels is a bit taller than the other models so flatter caseback makes it come together very nicely.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

no_sauce_man said:


> I have a feeling that 'Invicta' isn't scrawled all over the side, and no crown guards, this might just be an easier way to build a BB homage. No idea what the price might be yet, but given that it shares a case with the 8926 and doesn't have a swiss movement, I'm hoping it'll be fairly low.


It doesn't seem to share a case, since there's no crown guards and the lug bevel seems seems more, but it is an NH movement so hopefully it won't be that bad.

I've looked through Invicta's catalog in the past to try and find one case where Invicta wasn't scrawled in the side. No luck  I'm not holding out hope on this one being sterile. But hey, with no CG it one less mod we have to do


----------



## Yegor (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi everyone, attempting my first mod here and trying to remove the bezel from 8926OB and it seems that there's no way to access the spring. Maybe my lack of experience is to blame, but things do look very different from what I've seen on images posted online. The gap between the case and the bezel appears to be razor blade thin and I have no idea how to proceed. Any advice?









Also, got my 8926OB in the UK for £70 from Amazon, next day they change it to £125, checked Invicta's website and it's priced at €145, so even if this modification ends up a success I'm not so sure it will be worth it anymore.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Yegor said:


> Hi everyone, attempting my first mod here and trying to remove the bezel from 8926OB and it seems that there's no way to access the spring. Maybe my lack of experience is to blame, but things do look very different from what I've seen on images posted online. The gap between the case and the bezel appears to be razor blade thin and I have no idea how to proceed. Any advice?
> 
> Also, got my 8926OB in the UK for £70 from Amazon, next day they change it to £125, checked Invicta's website and it's priced at €145, so even if this modification ends up a success I'm not so sure it will be worth it anymore.


That's very tight but there should be barely enough room for the wire's thickness and will necessitate using a very thin removal tool. You might have to make something. When they bezel is assembled that wire is forced through there should it should be able to be removed. If that fails then prying the bezel off the case is the next option, and that can be relatively easy or next to impossible depending on the watch. I would try shaving down a very thin tool that you can lift one end of the wire with and grab it with needle nose pliers for removal. Be sure to hold the bezel in place as you do because the click spring will go flying into the abyss as the bezel comes off. Cup your hands over the watch as you lift off the bezel.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

While we're on the topic of bezels... Does anyone have a Murphy's bezel for the 8926ob that takes the 16800 insert they want to sell?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Yegor said:


> Hi everyone, attempting my first mod here and trying to remove the bezel from 8926OB and it seems that there's no way to access the spring. Maybe my lack of experience is to blame, but things do look very different from what I've seen on images posted online. The gap between the case and the bezel appears to be razor blade thin and I have no idea how to proceed. Any advice?
> 
> View attachment 14773419
> 
> ...


That looks like the clearance on the older Miyota 8926's. You will not be able to get the wire out and prying it off often results in bending the bezel. There is a method that involves sliding razor blades around the bezel, dislodging the wire from the groove and allowing the bezel to lift off the watch. There are several posts on this forum that describe the procedure in more detail.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

120Clicks said:


> While we're on the topic of bezels... Does anyone have a Murphy's bezel for the 8926ob that takes the 16800 insert they want to sell?


I guess he's not taking orders yet?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14773251
> 
> 
> Using a sterile Rafflestime caseback reduces the 8926 thickness by 1mm. Doesn't sound like much but to me it is as I really don't like thick, tall watches. I just swapped backs on this mod that I posted before and it sits nice and low on the wrist. The Murphy bezel that accommodates 38mm ceramic bezels is a bit taller than the other models so flatter caseback makes it come together very nicely.


Nice job on that mod. I like how it turned out.

Is this the caseback you got? https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sub-Divers-Watch-Case-Back/163140380095?hash=item25fbeca5bf:g:lbwAAOSwT6pVu0uP


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Engraver Sam said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > While we're on the topic of bezels... Does anyone have a Murphy's bezel for the 8926ob that takes the 16800 insert they want to sell?
> ...


Nope. He said he was working on a batch but didn't want to say when they would be ready. I just don't want to modify the bezel insert I have to fit the stock bezel and have to buy a new insert for when I can order from him.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

OMG !!! I finally made it through the 1 Billion posts on this thread. I just got the 8926 for Christmas and it's already throughly modified. De-branded the case and softly pointed the crown guards.

First up a Milsub mod with Yobokies dial and hands, 30mm acrylic low dome from eBay, Proxima vintage leather/Phoenix admiralty grey NATO. I baked the bezel insert but it didn't do much but toast the pip. I tried some bleach but that also didn't do much after 5 minutes I gave up. I ended up circular brushing it on a pad to cut the shine and called it good enough. I still need to get the TC Milsub insert and it would be pretty solid.























Next I also tried another set I already had mounted on 7S36, Seiko SRP025 dial and ajuicet hands. I've tried this Sinn style set in a few other cases but haven't quite found a home. This might be it though. I just need another 8926, maybe a Murphy bezel and an inset with dot minute markers like a SKX. 








Lastly, I didn't see a solution posted but a couple of people had asked about a replacement crown tube. I found the crown & tube set that press fit in the 8926 case without modification. It's Esslinger part number 83.714, Extra Large Threaded Screw Down Watch Crown Complete with Case Tube. It comes with a 7mm crown but is only 3mm deep which maybe good or not. It's pictured on the Seiko mod shown above.









Thanks to all the enablers here for making this obsession possible.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Yegor said:


> Hi everyone, attempting my first mod here and trying to remove the bezel from 8926OB and it seems that there's no way to access the spring. Maybe my lack of experience is to blame, but things do look very different from what I've seen on images posted online. The gap between the case and the bezel appears to be razor blade thin and I have no idea how to proceed. Any advice?
> 
> View attachment 14773419
> 
> ...


You need to use razor blades. Slide them between the bezel and rehaut. Then gently work the bezel off taking care not to bend it. It is a bit of a process but can be done just don't cut your self.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> It doesn't seem to share a case, since there's no crown guards and the lug bevel seems seems more, but it is an NH movement so hopefully it won't be that bad.
> 
> I've looked through Invicta's catalog in the past to try and find one case where Invicta wasn't scrawled in the side. No luck  I'm not holding out hope on this one being sterile. But hey, with no CG it one less mod we have to do


I'm just hoping they do right by us modders and give us an insert with SKX dimensions.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Sooooo, I've been having heartache over using a tall flat cut crystal on my build. But then, I come across a photo of a vintage Invicta roulette bezel diver with the same basic style! Suddenly I'm feeling better about my choice 🤔


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Jtragic said:


> It doesn't seem to share a case, since there's no crown guards and the lug bevel seems seems more, but it is an NH movement so hopefully it won't be that bad.
> 
> I've looked through Invicta's catalog in the past to try and find one case where Invicta wasn't scrawled in the side. No luck  I'm not holding out hope on this one being sterile. But hey, with no CG it one less mod we have to do


I have a 45mm ProDiver in Bronze that has no script on the side, so maybe they'll wise up with this release... one can hope, right??


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> Sooooo, I've been having heartache over using a tall flat cut crystal on my build. But then, I come across a photo of a vintage Invicta roulette bezel diver with the same basic style! Suddenly I'm feeling better about my choice &#55358;&#56596;
> 
> View attachment 14777275


I love it, dude, I'd keep it on there!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

120Clicks said:


> Sooooo, I've been having heartache over using a tall flat cut crystal on my build. But then, I come across a photo of a vintage Invicta roulette bezel diver with the same basic style! Suddenly I'm feeling better about my choice &#55358;&#56596;


I did that a few years ago with a Milsub build, 3.5mm sapphire. Just wish I could find one with polished sides.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

digivandig said:


> I did that a few years ago with a Milsub build, 3.5mm sapphire. Just wish I could find one with polished sides.


Looks great! It's nice to see it in a finished product. I too was thinking about if I could polish the sides, but it is what it is. I'm glad that you and southern bamboo are on my side LOL. I shall move forward confidently! Thanks!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

120Clicks said:


> Sooooo, I've been having heartache over using a tall flat cut crystal on my build. But then, I come across a photo of a vintage Invicta roulette bezel diver with the same basic style! Suddenly I'm feeling better about my choice 🤔
> 
> View attachment 14777275


Go for it. Here's mine...


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

redzebra said:


> Go for it. Here's mine...
> 
> View attachment 14777861


Love it! Thanks everyone, I definitely feel much better in my choice.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

...and I'm over here thinking my crystal is too high...








@120Clicks ...yours looks pretty badass

Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

NamNorimai said:


> ...and I'm over here thinking my crystal is too high...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the look of it, especially the dome. Nicely done!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Yegor said:


> Hi everyone, attempting my first mod here and trying to remove the bezel from 8926OB and it seems that there's no way to access the spring. Maybe my lack of experience is to blame, but things do look very different from what I've seen on images posted online. The gap between the case and the bezel appears to be razor blade thin and I have no idea how to proceed. Any advice?


Mine is/was the same way. Extremely little to no clearance. So I employed the extremely safe "double knife" method. I had to pry between the bottom of the bezel and the case to create enough of a gap to slide another knife into pull the retention wire out. It's not easy with two hands, but alas, it does work. The bezel came off slightly bent but could be formed back and reused if wanted. Good luck with yours.


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

no_sauce_man said:


> Did Invicta just release a vintage pro diver? I don't remember seeing it on their site when I looked last night. Searching the web for the reference number doesn't get any results either. If they did, I'll try and get my hands on one.
> View attachment 14772705


Quick search returns nothing but this page. I can't wait til this comes out. It'll make life so much easier...
And I think I see chamfered lugs...
Wonder how much it'll cost.


----------



## PhantomLamb (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey all, I am trying to mod my 8926A (scalloped bezel). Could someone confirm if the following parts would work?

Bezel: https://murphymanufacturing.com/invicta_bezel_4050.html
Bezel Insert: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2240737
Dial: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3654760
Hands: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/6661067
Bracelet: https://www.strapcode.com/collections/mesh/products/mesh-mb-fyb041

Thanks,


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

PhantomLamb said:


> Hey all, I am trying to mod my 8926A (scalloped bezel). Could someone confirm if the following parts would work?
> 
> Bezel: https://murphymanufacturing.com/invicta_bezel_4050.html
> Bezel Insert: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2240737
> ...


For the most part, yes for the list. EXCEPT The Murphy's bezel states it won't accept the skx007 bezel insert. You need a Rolex style insert. (However, I have heard people claim there is one that does accept a 38mm insert. Could have been an older version?) And while we're on the topic, the bezel itself may not be available for a while. Email Dave and see what he says but last I checked, they're still in production. And be sure to order a 20mm bracelet.

Good luck!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

PhantomLamb said:


> Hey all, I am trying to mod my 8926A (scalloped bezel). Could someone confirm if the following parts would work?
> 
> Bezel: https://murphymanufacturing.com/invicta_bezel_4050.html
> Bezel Insert: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2240737
> ...


As long it is a NH35 version they should work


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

PhantomLamb said:


> Hey all, I am trying to mod my 8926A (scalloped bezel). Could someone confirm if the following parts would work?
> 
> Bezel: https://murphymanufacturing.com/invicta_bezel_4050.html
> Bezel Insert: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2240737
> ...


The Murphy 38mm bezel should work. My last build has one with ceramic bezel insert. Be aware that normal crystals may be too low for this bezel-insert combo. I had to order a 3mm flat sapphire or the crystal would sit below the insert. Some inserts might be ok, some not. Have both size crystals on hand just in case. I did one with a blue-black insert and double dome sapphire and the insert and sapphire were just about even. My latest ceramic rootbeer insert build required the 3mm flat sapphire. All inserts are not created equal and plug-n-play is not guaranteed.

[edit] the scallop bezel model has a 29.5mm crystal and not 30mm. Measure to be sure.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

PhantomLamb said:


> Hey all, I am trying to mod my 8926A (scalloped bezel). Could someone confirm if the following parts would work?
> 
> Bezel: https://murphymanufacturing.com/invicta_bezel_4050.html
> Bezel Insert: https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2240737
> ...


What was already said: make sure you order your bracelet in 20mm, and email Dave at Murphymanufacturing stating you want a bezel for your model watch and a 38mm OD insert. Be aware that since you have a 8926A, most likely you have a slightly smaller crystal diameter and even if you get the special 'not listed" Murphy bezel for 38mm inserts you may have a height issue as Sam stated and you may have a noticeable horizontal gap between the ID of the insert and OD of the crystal.

edit: It isn't exactly the same, but Tiger-concept has some somewhat similar feeling (D&R) inserts that are way more plug-and-play if you go for the standard Murphy bezel you have linked there. http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html

Here are a couple of my mods using those two inserts. The S104 is an 8926A with the standard Murphy coin edge.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Jowls said:


> He makes (at least) two different coin edge bezels. Last I checked he does not advertise the 38mm insert bezel on his website but I can assure you that they do exist. Back upstream you can see two builds I've done with them.


I just e-mailed Dave about these bezels, and he writes (I asked, and he gave, his permission to share this):



> No, it is not true. I have never made such a bezel. I don't know why there is confusion about this.


It wouldn't really work properly anyway:



> On the one hand, you have a watch with either a 29.5mm or 30mm crystal. And an insert which looks appropriate paired to it.
> 
> Then we have the SKX007, with it's much larger 31.5mm crystal, and an insert which looks appropriate when paired to it.
> 
> But when one uses the big 31.5mm insert next to a smaller 30mm (or worse, 29.5mm) crystal, what you get is a big, giant, dirt-catching gap.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Maybe I'm just lucky? Here's my 38mm ceramic bezel insert in a Murphy bezel mounted on an 8926 w/30mm x 3mm flat sapphire. The gap between the bezel and crystal is similar to my Rolex GMT with ceramic bezel. Photo for comparison. I can't measure the ID of the rootbeer bezel because it's mounted.

I hope this is helpful and that I'm not adding to the confusion!


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> ...and I'm over here thinking my crystal is too high...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What crystal is this? It looks great!!!


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

SMH, as the kids say. 

Shaking my head about some of the half-facts being reported. Half of you are talking about one thing, the other half are talking about a different thing. Nobody stops to read an entire paragraph anymore, but here goes:

The question at hand is:
Is there a bezel which adapts SPECIFICALLY the SKX007 bezel insert, 38mm OD by 31.5mmID, to the 8926 family of cases?

The short answer:
No, no bezel exists. Because it would look like a horrible kluge that someone cobbled together. So, it’s a bad idea.

I don’t know why there is confusion about this.

Actually, I do think I know why... it’s because nobody can bother to read all of the data in a sentence. Everyone is focused on the OD.
Don’t focus on the OD. Think about the ID. !!



On the one hand, you have a watch (the 8926) with either a 29.5mm or 30mm crystal. And an insert which looks appropriate paired to it.

Then we have the SKX007 family of parts, with it’s MUCH LARGER 31.5mm crystal, and an insert which looks appropriate when paired to it.

But when one attempts to use the big 31.5mm insert next to a smaller 29.5mm crystal, what you get is a big, wide, giant, dirt-catching gap. It’s just plain bad modding. And I hate the way it looks.

Also, the thing that nobody thinks about are the heights. The heights of the crystal riser of the 8926 family depend on having a slope (on the underside!) to come out looking right. And the SKX007 insert would end up way higher than a sloped Aluminum 16800 insert.

I really should just make a movie, demonstrating just how bad it looks. 


>>>Shifting gears a bit, talking about something completely different now!

There exist (in some eBay stores) some inexpensive ceramic inserts, 38mmOD, and about 30.5mmID, which are sloped on the underside. They are often advertised as “fits Parnis” or something like that. They require a higher bezel because of their thickness, but they look pretty good for the price. For these inserts, Murphy DOES make bezels.

This may be the source of the confusion, because these are 38mmOD. But don’t forget the ID. And also don’t forget, they are sloped. 


So, that’s the story. If I may quote Beavis, (or was it Butthead): I don’t use SKX inserts on 8926s, “because I don’t like stuff that sucks”. 

Once you saw how bad it looks, you wouldn’t be able to un-see it.

If you got this far in this “wall of text”, I thank you for your attention. I hope it sheds light on the question at hand. 

If there are any questions, as always, I am happy to answer them on an individual basis, by email.



Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

The rootbeer ceramic bezel in my watch in the previous photo is from Namoki who says it's a SKX007 ceramic bezel insert. I do know it's 38mm OD but i can't measure the ID.
https://www.namokimods.com/collecti...eramic-bezel-insert-dual-time-style-root-beer
Sorry for adding to the confusion, Dave!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks Dave for the input. You are absolutely right, assuming that all aftermarket SKX bezels have the same ID. I will measure the ID on this sloped steel SKX insert tomorrow if I remember to do so, BUT I have two things to support Sam's build. I placed it over a 30mm 8926OB and visually the ID of the bezel to the OD of the crystal didn't look bad at all. I had done this with a stock flat SKX insert and the ID 'felt' much bigger. Also, I popped the crystal out of this pictured watch, and it didn't fit through the insert...


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

didymus03 said:


> Thanks Dave for the input. You are absolutely right, assuming that all aftermarket SKX bezels have the same ID. I will measure the ID on this sloped steel SKX insert tomorrow if I remember to do so, BUT I have two things to support Sam's build. I placed it over a 30mm 8926OB and visually the ID of the bezel to the OD of the crystal didn't look bad at all. I had done this with a stock flat SKX insert and the ID 'felt' much bigger. Also, I popped the crystal out of this pictured watch, and it didn't fit through the insert...
> View attachment 14786003





Engraver Sam said:


> The rootbeer ceramic bezel in my watch in the previous photo is from Namoki who says it's a SKX007 ceramic bezel insert. I do know it's 38mm OD but i can't measure the ID.
> https://www.namokimods.com/collecti...eramic-bezel-insert-dual-time-style-root-beer
> Sorry for adding to the confusion, Dave!


So, here's the thing.

Those are NOT skx007 inserts.

Some joker found some inserts which happen to fit on the SKX007, because of 2 things:
-because of the heavy chamfer on the SKX007 crystal
-because of the slope of the insert.

It just happens to work on the SKX007.

@ didymus03 cannot get the SKX007 crystal to pass through that insert. There's your proof that you guys are not using SKX007 inserts. It would be interesting to know what the inner diameter is.

For that matter, I always tell people who are shopping for Invicta inserts: if they will not tell you the dimensions, walk away.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

I confess my ignorance to SKX parts. I've only modded a couple. These ceramic bezels were all listed and sold by Namoki as SKX bezels and all measure OD 38mm x ID 30.5mm.

I have one 31.5mm SKX sapphire that necks down to 30.5mm at the top so these will all fit over that sapphire. As Dave explained, a heavy chamfered crystal can allow for clearance of a 30.5mm ID if it's not necked down like mine is. Again, I don't know anything about SKX crystals or their dimensions.

I tell folks it's a crapshoot when buying parts. Everything might be plug-n-play or it might not, so don't get your hopes up and have options on hand or the project grinds to a halt.

The Murphy bezel that accepts 38mm OD x 30.5mm ID inserts coupled with a 3mm x 30mm FLAT sapphire crystal works quite well for me for an 8926 mod. I did get acceptable results with a double-dome sapphire and the blue-black ceramic, but the rootbeer ceramic required a 3mm flat sapphire because the double-dome sat too low. Obviously it's a thicker insert. There are no standards so don't assume anything.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dave M said:


> if they will not tell you the dimensions, walk away.





Engraver Sam said:


> I tell folks it's a crapshoot when buying parts. ...There are no standards so don't assume anything.


Sometimes, when this sort of thing happens, I eagerly pray for One World Gov, with merciless Overlords, and draconian laws regarding standardization. Of everything.
Dammit.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14786407
> 
> 
> I confess my ignorance to SKX parts. I've only modded a couple. These ceramic bezels were all listed and sold by Namoki as SKX bezels and all measure OD 38mm x ID 30.5mm.
> ...


Sam, Show me a (good, in focus)pic of the underside of all those 38OD, 31.5ID inserts!

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Sometimes, when this sort of thing happens, I eagerly pray for One World Gov, with merciless Overlords, and draconian laws regarding standardization. Of everything.
> Dammit.


It's okay with me. Because I plan on being one of the overlords. 

Fair warning, though. Quite a few of my machines and measuring equipment still work in inches. So when we standardize, we might need to go back to US customary units.  

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Dave M said:


> It's okay with me. Because I plan on being one of the overlords.
> 
> Fair warning, though. Quite a few of my machines and measuring equipment still work in inches. So when we standardize, we might need to go back to US customary units.
> 
> Instagram: @murphy_mfg


No way! There would be anarchy if that would happen. Cursed American units! &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Sam, Show me a (good, in focus)pic of the underside of all those 38OD, 31.5ID inserts!
> 
> Instagram: @murphy_mfg


Dave: They're 38OD x 30.5ID. I will email you a photo.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14786407
> 
> 
> I confess my ignorance to SKX parts. I've only modded a couple. These ceramic bezels were all listed and sold by Namoki as SKX bezels and all measure OD 38mm x ID 30.5mm.
> ...


This is quite interesting, and a very good thing for us 8926 modders, since with that 3mm thick crystal and Dave's 38mm insert bezel, we have a lot more options. Clearly there is still some non-standardized risk, but there always is with mods.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyone have this happen to a set of Invicta hands?

Turned dark after about a year and no lume...


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> Anyone have this happen to a set of Invicta hands?
> 
> Turned dark after about a year and no lume...
> 
> View attachment 14787233


Yes. This happened to me. Not sure why. (Tiger dial but original hands.)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Banzai250 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello everyone! Newbie here , I’m looking for someone here that can help me to mod two invicta pro diver! One is 8926OB and the other are 8928OB , if you’re interested please email me @ [email protected] , Thanks


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

maccasvanquish said:


> Yes. This happened to me. Not sure why. (Tiger dial but original hands.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's wild! If it had a lighter dial, they could look even better.

Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

joefri187 said:


> Anyone have this happen to a set of Invicta hands?
> 
> Turned dark after about a year and no lume...
> 
> View attachment 14787233


PM me your address and I'll send you a set.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

joefri187 said:


> Anyone have this happen to a set of Invicta hands?
> 
> Turned dark after about a year and no lume...
> 
> View attachment 14787233


PM me your address and I'll send you a set.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

If you like jubilee style bracelets I found one that's plug-and-play for Invicta 8926OB. Very inexpensive and on sale if you buy two. It's not my auction. I received mine today and it fits snug and tight so I ordered 2 more.
Disclaimer: The bracelet I ordered was plug-and-play on my watch project. Chinese goods can vary wildly and can be hit or miss.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-MM-Pres...var=522121678805&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ok, I checked my steel sloped insert that was advertised as being for SKX and it has 30.5 (not 31.5)mm ID.

The first pic is on the SKX with stock bezel and new single dome sapphire and the second is just laid on an 8926A (29.5mmx3mm sapphire). Last pic is the same SKX with a different insert so you can see the chamfer and why the insert works.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Are there 16800 sized bezel inserts that have different markings other than the standard submariner design? Where can I find some at? It seems to be an endless world of skx inserts...


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

120Clicks said:


> Are there 16800 sized bezel inserts that have different markings other than the standard submariner design? Where can I find some at? It seems to be an endless world of skx inserts...


Tiger-concept has a 12 hr. and you can shave down a planet ocean style aluminum bezel from either alpha or am-watches.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > Are there 16800 sized bezel inserts that have different markings other than the standard submariner design? Where can I find some at? It seems to be an endless world of skx inserts...
> ...


I'll have to check out Tiger & Alpha. Thanks!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14790345
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790347
> ...


Nice! Love the colors


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

120Clicks said:


> Are there 16800 sized bezel inserts that have different markings other than the standard submariner design? Where can I find some at? It seems to be an endless world of skx inserts...


The SKX guys have a lot more options, that's for sure. It'd be nice if the suppliers would produces inserts geared toward us, but we're just a drop in the bucket compared to the SKX crowd. Probably not worth their trouble.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

redzebra said:


> View attachment 14790345
> 
> 
> View attachment 14790347
> ...


That's a very handsome piece! Well done!


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

maccasvanquish said:


> joefri187 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have this happen to a set of Invicta hands?
> ...


That looks great! I wouldn't be disappointed in the slightest.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Engraver Sam said:


> The SKX guys have a lot more options, that's for sure. It'd be nice if the suppliers would produces inserts geared toward us, but we're just a drop in the bucket compared to the SKX crowd. Probably not worth their trouble.


Like was said earlier, tiger concepts has a nice variety.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

maccasvanquish said:


> Hey friends! Looking for a dial with date. Anything but the stock invicta. Let me know what you got. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still looking....anyone?!

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

My first Invicta mod.



Case: 8926OB with crown guards removed, drilled lugs, and complete sterilization by Dave Murphy
Bezel: Murphy Coin Edge Bezel
Dial and Hands: Dagaz
Bezel Insert: Tiger Concept


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Something a bit different. I had lost the lume on the bezel pip at some point, so I wanted to try reluming it. I did so and then decided I'd try playing with the crown. It actually turned out pretty well


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ok, so I didn't want to say what I used until I had a chance to test it. Last night I charged the lume at 23:30 (11:30pm for the civilian Americans) and at 07:30 this morning it was still dark enough to see it just fine. Comparison was with the Dagaz dial and Dragonshroud hands and this lasted at least as well. 

This is a nice cheap option, here are the ebay listing titles:

Fluorescent Super Bright Luminous Glow in Dark Powder Nail Art Pigment Paint DY

5 Second Fix pen UV Light Repair Glue Refill Liquid Welding Multi-Purpose Kit

*disclaimer: don't look right into the light when curing the glue/binder


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

didymus03 said:


> Something a bit different.
> View attachment 14792871


It sure is !
Looks terrific.

But that "donut" bezel! Very unusual and cool !
Is the insert glued on?


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> Ok, so I didn't want to say what I used until I had a chance to test it. Last night I charged the lume at 23:30 (11:30pm for the civilian Americans) and at 07:30 this morning it was still dark enough to see it just fine. Comparison was with the Dagaz dial and Dragonshroud hands and this lasted at least as well.
> 
> This is a nice cheap option, here are the ebay listing titles:
> 
> ...


I'd be interested to see how that lume holds up a while from now. Good find, though. Keep us posted


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

maccasvanquish said:


> maccasvanquish said:
> 
> 
> > Hey friends! Looking for a dial with date. Anything but the stock invicta. Let me know what you got. Thanks in advance.
> ...


Check Dagaz, they have great dials. Lucius Atelier have some pretty unique offerings that are really cool.


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

maccasvanquish said:


> maccasvanquish said:
> 
> 
> > Hey friends! Looking for a dial with date. Anything but the stock invicta. Let me know what you got. Thanks in advance.
> ...


Also - the BSH Dials are very nice... I plan on getting one soon but check out the BSH thread and see if you like them.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

karabiner159 said:


> Also - the BSH Dials are very nice... I plan on getting one soon but check out the BSH thread and see if you like them.


Yes, I'd like a BSH dial but I thought they are all sold out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

maccasvanquish said:


> Yes, I'd like a BSH dial but I thought they are all sold out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hit up @rbesass he has some, and come hang in the thread. Not only are we some really great people but there's always something cool in the works.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Weird question: but which Rolex reference number case shape would you say the 8926 resembles the closest. Not the dial, hands or bezel insert as those are highly customizable....but just the case/bezel/crown/rehaut depth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

karabiner159 said:


> I'd be interested to see how that lume holds up a while from now. Good find, though. Keep us posted


I plan on using it on a dial and hands in the near future where it will be more protected. I'll be able to compare how it holds up under different environments over time then.



Chronopolis said:


> It sure is !
> Looks terrific.
> 
> But that "donut" bezel! Very unusual and cool !
> Is the insert glued on?


Thanks! That "donut bezel" is just a stock 8926OB bezel shaped down to be smooth, so the insert fits in like it normally would, and the bezel still rotates well without the extra grip because I modified the springs also.












I made a little jig that attaches to a dremel and used a grinding stone to shape it down a bit like a lathe.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> I plan on using it on a dial and hands in the near future where it will be more protected. I'll be able to compare how it holds up under different environments over time then.
> 
> Thanks! That "donut bezel" is just a stock 8926OB bezel shaped down to be smooth, so the insert fits in like it normally would, and the bezel still rotates well without the extra grip because I modified the springs also.
> View attachment 14796905
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

maccasvanquish said:


> Weird question: but which Rolex reference number case shape would you say the 8926 resembles the closest. Not the dial, hands or bezel insert as those are highly customizable....but just the case/bezel/crown/rehaut depth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With crown guards 5513 maybe? There were early submariners and GMTs without crown guards. Check out the references online.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

maccasvanquish said:


> Weird question: but which Rolex reference number case shape would you say the 8926 resembles the closest. Not the dial, hands or bezel insert as those are highly customizable....but just the case/bezel/crown/rehaut depth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say probably the 16800. It's a difficult thing to nail down because the case shape is much more "vintage" sized but it seems like the crown guards look more like the modern maxi subs.


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> Something a bit different. I had lost the lume on the bezel pip at some point, so I wanted to try reluming it. I did so and then decided I'd try playing with the crown. It actually turned out pretty well
> View attachment 14792869
> View attachment 14792871
> View attachment 14792875


Digging the lumed crown - where did you get that, or did you make it? Very cool!


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Engraver Sam said:


> The SKX guys have a lot more options, that's for sure. It'd be nice if the suppliers would produces inserts geared toward us, but we're just a drop in the bucket compared to the SKX crowd. Probably not worth their trouble.


Now that the SKX is gone and the 5KX/S5X/whatever you want to call the poor replacement, maybe they'll focus on us now


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

southern bamboo said:


> Engraver Sam said:
> 
> 
> > The SKX guys have a lot more options, that's for sure. It'd be nice if the suppliers would produces inserts geared toward us, but we're just a drop in the bucket compared to the SKX crowd. Probably not worth their trouble.
> ...


Don't forget about the SNZH. Thats the basis of many FFF projects. It's a nice thought, but us Invicta guys don't get much aftermarket love.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

What I would love to see is more bezel insert options. Some vintage checkerboard or roulette style... Things along those lines. Plug and play... No more filing down.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

southern bamboo said:


> Digging the lumed crown - where did you get that, or did you make it? Very cool!


It is a stock Invicta crown, I just lumed inside the square


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> It is a stock Invicta crown, I just lumed inside the square


I've often thought of mixing lume with UV cement for high wear areas like a bezel, but i'v not tried it yet. The Seiko UV cement is the best I've ever tried although expensive. I believe that would make a very durable lume if it mixes and cures.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have any info on this dial? I would love to buy one of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Oh i`m sorry, i never posted my finished Black Oyster.
> 
> View attachment 14355885
> 
> ...


who drilled the lugs? Looks great! Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

maccasvanquish said:


> Does anyone have any info on this dial? I would love to buy one of these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe he used an original dial and did the patina himself. He does incredible work. How good is that bezel?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vukasind (May 14, 2012)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a little bit slow in responding DMs, though I can understand, he work alone and he has a lot of customers, but his work is amazing. I asked him about dial price, 120$ plus 18$ shipping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Alright I guess it's about time to stop lurking.

Here's a simple mod. Lucius Atelier Bronze Medallion dial + Broad Arrow handset, Murphy Bezel, Strapcode Angus Jubilee, acrylic crystal with a gold tension ring. No rocket science here but the effect is a highly wearable daily driver. Got lucky with the movement and is running -1 to -3 currently.

The domed crystal with a gold tension ring fits snug, is waterproof for everything I've thrown at it, and brought out the bronze in the dial beautifully. The whole thing came together as a package very well.









The dial effect somehow manages to not feel like fake patina. It helps that the indices and printing are very very well finished, but also its more subtle in person than in macro shots. Highly worth looking into if you're looking for something fresh.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

SkyDiver, the lume is not so strong.









The "Mariana" much better lume.


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

MrPearly said:


> Alright I guess it's about time to stop lurking.
> 
> Here's a simple mod. Lucius Atelier Bronze Medallion dial + Broad Arrow handset, Murphy Bezel, Strapcode Angus Jubilee, acrylic crystal with a gold tension ring. No rocket science here but the effect is a highly wearable daily driver. Got lucky with the movement and is running -1 to -3 currently.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Where did you find that metal bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Casualwatchguy said:


> MrPearly said:
> 
> 
> > Alright I guess it's about time to stop lurking.
> ...


That's a Murphy's Manufacturing part.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

MrPearly said:


> Alright I guess it's about time to stop lurking.
> 
> Here's a simple mod. Lucius Atelier Bronze Medallion dial + Broad Arrow handset, Murphy Bezel, Strapcode Angus Jubilee, acrylic crystal with a gold tension ring. No rocket science here but the effect is a highly wearable daily driver. Got lucky with the movement and is running -1 to -3 currently.
> 
> ...


Great job, I really like it! Very good attention to detail as well.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

MrPearly said:


> Alright I guess it's about time to stop lurking.
> 
> Here's a simple mod. Lucius Atelier Bronze Medallion dial + Broad Arrow handset, Murphy Bezel, Strapcode Angus Jubilee, acrylic crystal with a gold tension ring. No rocket science here but the effect is a highly wearable daily driver. Got lucky with the movement and is running -1 to -3 currently.
> 
> ...


Yes that's a handsome beast! Well done. I definitely need to do a mod with that bezel. I love it.

There are jubilee bracelets on eBay that fit the case profile without a gap. The strapcode bracelets are very nicely made though.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Assuming the answer is "No" I'm going to ask this question anyways. Are the Seiko casebacks plug-and-play with 8926ob cases? Yobokies has a killer FFF engraved case back. Again, assuming that the answer is no, what sterile caseback CAN I use on my case?


----------



## jakartans (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi just want to ask to fellow 8926 / NH35 owners there..
Im desperately want to out eta2824 dial on nh35, i know the dial wont fit, it wont be problem, i can fix that.
My question is the date window will be fit on nh35.
Many thanks


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

jakartans said:


> Hi just want to ask to fellow 8926 / NH35 owners there..
> Im desperately want to out eta2824 dial on nh35, i know the dial wont fit, it wont be problem, i can fix that.
> My question is the date window will be fit on nh35.
> Many thanks


No, the ETA date window will not line up with the Seiko datewheel.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

120Clicks said:


> Assuming the answer is "No" I'm going to ask this question anyways. Are the Seiko casebacks plug-and-play with 8926ob cases? Yobokies has a killer FFF engraved case back. Again, assuming that the answer is no, what sterile caseback CAN I use on my case?


Rafflestime sterile sub casebacks fit 8926 and are 1mm thinner than the Invicta see-thru caseback, so your watch sits lower on the wrist which is very nice.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Engraver Sam said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming the answer is "No" I'm going to ask this question anyways. Are the Seiko casebacks plug-and-play with 8926ob cases? Yobokies has a killer FFF engraved case back. Again, assuming that the answer is no, what sterile caseback CAN I use on my case?
> ...


Got it, thank you!


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Engraver Sam said:


> Rafflestime sterile sub casebacks fit 8926 and are 1mm thinner than the Invicta see-thru caseback, so your watch sits lower on the wrist which is very nice.


Which one, if you don't mind, he has 3, a military milsub, bubble milsub and a sub divers.

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

This one .....

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Military-Sub-Milsub-Divers-Watch-Case-Back/162401457914?hash=item25cfe196fa:g:FbkAAOSwa~BYSl0F

and this one.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Bubble-Military-Sub-Milsub-Divers-Watch-Case-Back/162708411746?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

120Clicks said:


> Assuming the answer is "No" I'm going to ask this question anyways. Are the Seiko casebacks plug-and-play with 8926ob cases? Yobokies has a killer FFF engraved case back. Again, assuming that the answer is no, what sterile caseback CAN I use on my case?


And just to complete the question, I tried SKX and Seiko 5 case backs and they do NOT fit the 8926.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

HomebrewMTB said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming the answer is "No" I'm going to ask this question anyways. Are the Seiko casebacks plug-and-play with 8926ob cases? Yobokies has a killer FFF engraved case back. Again, assuming that the answer is no, what sterile caseback CAN I use on my case?
> ...


That's a bummer. Really liked that FFF caseback. Oh well. The next build I do, I'm using a Seiko case for sure. Way more options.


----------



## bstarr3 (Jan 27, 2020)

Greetings! I've waded through a few hundred pages of this thread, and have bought materials to do my own mod, first time modding a watch. I'm wanting to make this up as a cheap watch to take on vacation, etc, so I would like to preserve the waterproofness. Are there any specific mods that severely impact the quality of the water resistance? For example, I have bought hands and dial from Dagaz, but am considering doing the crystal as well. I'm not sure if replacing the crystal compromises the water resistance? Anything to be especially careful of if this is a concern of mine? Should I re-use gaskets or put in fresh ones? Gasket grease necessary? What about replacing the crown tube, as I'm thinking of removing the crown guards? Thanks very much!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

bstarr3 said:


> Greetings! I've waded through a few hundred pages of this thread, and have bought materials to do my own mod, first time modding a watch. I'm wanting to make this up as a cheap watch to take on vacation, etc, so I would like to preserve the waterproofness. Are there any specific mods that severely impact the quality of the water resistance? For example, I have bought hands and dial from Dagaz, but am considering doing the crystal as well. I'm not sure if replacing the crystal compromises the water resistance? Anything to be especially careful of if this is a concern of mine? Should I re-use gaskets or put in fresh ones? Gasket grease necessary? What about replacing the crown tube, as I'm thinking of removing the crown guards? Thanks very much!


I've never had problems with water resistance when replacing a mineral or sapphire crystal and reusing the stock gasket. The only time I've had issues is when using an acrylic crystal, depending on the type. If you are going to install an acrylic crystal and are concerned with water resistance, I recommend using a tension ring crystal with a gasket.

As for the crown tube, if you follow the correct procedure when pressing out and reinstalling the tube you should be fine. Just be sure to remove the gasket that is inside the tube before applying heat, otherwise poof, it's gone.

Good luck and have fun. I guarantee you won't stop at just one mod...


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Beefing up the lume on a BSH dial with NoctiLumina G15F. The stock lume isn't bad, but the upgrade will make it readable all night.
The powdered lume is mixed with binder in a porcelain cup to the consistency of a thick paste. I apply the lume under stereo microscope with a watch oiler. Lume works best if it's applied over white, so the previous lume will serve as a white background for the brighter lume.
I'll try to shoot a short video next time. Not sure if this will require a second application or not. It looks pretty good as it is.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Engraver Sam said:


> Beefing up the lume on a BSH dial with NoctiLumina G15F. The stock lume isn't bad, but the upgrade will make it readable all night.
> The powdered lume is mixed with binder in a porcelain cup to the consistency of a thick paste. I apply the lume under stereo microscope with a watch oiler. Lume works best if it's applied over white, so the previous lume will serve as a white background for the brighter lume.
> I'll try to shoot a short video next time. Not sure if this will require a second application or not. It looks pretty good as it is.
> 
> ...


That looks great. Well done!


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Engraver Sam said:


> Beefing up the lume on a BSH dial with NoctiLumina G15F. The stock lume isn't bad, but the upgrade will make it readable all night.
> The powdered lume is mixed with binder in a porcelain cup to the consistency of a thick paste. I apply the lume under stereo microscope with a watch oiler. Lume works best if it's applied over white, so the previous lume will serve as a white background for the brighter lume.
> I'll try to shoot a short video next time. Not sure if this will require a second application or not. It looks pretty good as it is.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! Where did you get the lume?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Casualwatchguy said:


> That looks awesome! Where did you get the lume?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's Noctilumina.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Newest build



















Sent using Timex-Sinclair 1000


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Newest build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I like it


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

Just put this one back together. Still fiddling, have some white snowflake hands to go on. This was a returned NH35a 8926ob, which at first wear tends to stop occasionally when partially wound, so I'm still test mule-ing this one to see if the movment is good. May end up swapping another in and learning to tear down one of these w/ this if it continues to be problematic.

Once you wind and wear it runs like a champ, though! Sitting lower on the wrist thanks to the sterile caseback.


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

This is one I did a while ago, dagaz dial and hands so the lume matches.
Debranded, reshaped the crown guards a bit an fitted a raffles closed caseback.

I'd quite like a darker blue bezel insert, more navy like the dial if anyone knows where to get one?


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Invicta 8926 funky vintage tropical dial sub mod. 
Debranded case.
Single dome sapphire (reduces the deep renaut look of Invicta cases).
Glass bead basted and distressed bezel insert.
Murphy coin edge bezel.
Relumed and distressed BSH dial w/tropical tones.
Classic rivet bracelet using stock Invicta end links for best fit.
See-thru caseback replaced with solid low profile (1mm thinner) sterile caseback.


----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

That's the dial I am after, where did you get it?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

purdyspatch said:


> That's the dial I am after, where did you get it?


There are some watches with this dial for sale now: https://www.watchrecon.com/?query=rbesass


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14829583
> 
> 
> Invicta 8926 funky vintage tropical dial sub mod.
> ...


Yes...this has some fantastic details! What's your dial distressing method? It really came out great. Also, I completely agree with the single dome making an invicta reduce that deep rehaut. I used one recently and I'm not sure if I posted it here yet, so...









Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

NamNorimai said:


> Yes...this has some fantastic details! What's your dial distressing method? It really came out great. Also, I completely agree with the single dome making an invicta reduce that deep rehaut. I used one recently and I'm not sure if I posted it here yet, so...
> 
> Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


I used tamiya weathering master pigments followed by a light coat of clear matte spray. I work under stereo microscope for best detail.

I scuffed the hands with a fiberglass brush and used brown Sharpie mixed with a drop of lighter fluid and applied with a needle point bamboo skewer to antique areas of the hands lume.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> I used tamiya weathering master pigments followed by a light coat of clear matte spray. I work under stereo microscope for best detail.
> 
> I scuffed the hands with a fiberglass brush and used brown Sharpie mixed with a drop of lighter fluid and applied with a needle point bamboo skewer to antique areas of the hands lume.


I can't decide if you're MacGuyver or the A-Team. 









Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Engraver Sam said:


> View attachment 14829583
> 
> 
> Invicta 8926 funky vintage tropical dial sub mod.
> ...


Outstanding!

Just curious, where does the bracelet come from?

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## MADSTORK540 (Feb 1, 2020)

Maybe someone can help me out while I search for an answer in this vast forum, lol. I’m modding an 8926A with the Miyota 8215 movement; I’ve been able to find hands, a dial, and bezel inserts but not an actual bezel. The one I have now has been beat up over the years, so I was hoping to be able to find a new coin edged bezel but if that’s not available then the scalloped will work too. Does anyone know where I can find a bezel for this old Invicta 8926A?

Thanks,
Austin C.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

MADSTORK540 said:


> Maybe someone can help me out while I search for an answer in this vast forum, lol. Iâ€m modding an 8926A with the Miyota 8215 movement; Iâ€ve been able to find hands, a dial, and bezel inserts but not an actual bezel. The one I have now has been beat up over the years, so I was hoping to be able to find a new coin edged bezel but if thatâ€s not available then the scalloped will work too. Does anyone know where I can find a bezel for this old Invicta 8926A?
> 
> Thanks,
> Austin C.


They normally don't turn up without a watch attached. Might just buy an old miyota 8926 off eBay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

MADSTORK540 said:


> Maybe someone can help me out while I search for an answer in this vast forum, lol. Iâ€™m modding an 8926A with the Miyota 8215 movement; Iâ€™ve been able to find hands, a dial, and bezel inserts but not an actual bezel. The one I have now has been beat up over the years, so I was hoping to be able to find a new coin edged bezel but if thatâ€™s not available then the scalloped will work too. Does anyone know where I can find a bezel for this old Invicta 8926A?
> 
> Thanks,
> Austin C.


How about refurbishing the one you have with a coin edge?


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

skyefalcon6 said:


> Newest build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been working on similar. I just posted this in case you didn't see it:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

NamNorimai said:


> Yes...this has some fantastic details! What's your dial distressing method? It really came out great. Also, I completely agree with the single dome making an invicta reduce that deep rehaut. I used one recently and I'm not sure if I posted it here yet, so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that works well! Where did you pick up the single dome for this (29.5mm)?


----------



## MiloBeagle (Feb 1, 2020)

Did a few today. Not sure about the red hands though.
 








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

MiloBeagle said:


> Did a few today. Not sure about the red hands though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look great. Give the red a couple of days. I like that you went unique on both sets of hands. Bravo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dbl Post, weird...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't do it one of the bsht brothers did but it is awesome










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bstarr3 (Jan 27, 2020)

So I'm getting started with my first project. I've already debranded the case, removed the dial and hands from the movement, and working on sterilizing the rotor. I'm planning to do a vintage Seamaster homage with Dagaz dial and hands, Murphy bezel with military insert from TC, and will be chamfering the lugs and removing crown guards. Also doing a single dome crystal from Esslinger.

...However, before I can do all of that, I have a very dumb question. I am having problem removing the stock crystal with this cheap amazon crystal press. It's the blue one from Ziss. I have tried different sizes of dies, but it seems like none of them, in spite of having a concavity, leave space for the crystal to come out, and so it just gets sandwiched between the upper and lower dies. 

I can't post any pics of what I'm working with, since I don't have enough posts, but I'm using a 30mm upper die, which fits perfectly within the crystal, and have tried a 40mm and 42mm concave lower die, but it just doesn't seem to work. I appreciate any help


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

bstarr3 said:


> So I'm getting started with my first project. I've already debranded the case, removed the dial and hands from the movement, and working on sterilizing the rotor. I'm planning to do a vintage Seamaster homage with Dagaz dial and hands, Murphy bezel with military insert from TC, and will be chamfering the lugs and removing crown guards. Also doing a single dome crystal from Esslinger.
> 
> ...However, before I can do all of that, I have a very dumb question. I am having problem removing the stock crystal with this cheap amazon crystal press. It's the blue one from Ziss. I have tried different sizes of dies, but it seems like none of them, in spite of having a concavity, leave space for the crystal to come out, and so it just gets sandwiched between the upper and lower dies.
> 
> I can't post any pics of what I'm working with, since I don't have enough posts, but I'm using a 30mm upper die, which fits perfectly within the crystal, and have tried a 40mm and 42mm concave lower die, but it just doesn't seem to work. I appreciate any help


Hang on just a minute.

The dial aperture of the case must be, what?, about 28mm? Just going off the top of my head here.

Seems like you need a 'pressing-out' die a bit less.

If you are using 30mm, you are actually pressing upon the inside of the case.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

bstarr3 said:


> So I'm getting started with my first project. I've already debranded the case, removed the dial and hands from the movement, and working on sterilizing the rotor. I'm planning to do a vintage Seamaster homage with Dagaz dial and hands, Murphy bezel with military insert from TC, and will be chamfering the lugs and removing crown guards. Also doing a single dome crystal from Esslinger.
> 
> ...However, before I can do all of that, I have a very dumb question. I am having problem removing the stock crystal with this cheap amazon crystal press. It's the blue one from Ziss. I have tried different sizes of dies, but it seems like none of them, in spite of having a concavity, leave space for the crystal to come out, and so it just gets sandwiched between the upper and lower dies.
> 
> I can't post any pics of what I'm working with, since I don't have enough posts, but I'm using a 30mm upper die, which fits perfectly within the crystal, and have tried a 40mm and 42mm concave lower die, but it just doesn't seem to work. I appreciate any help


I'm with Dave. I think your pressing die is a bit big. I think I typically use a 28mm to press the crystal and a 40mm on the underside. Let me ask you this, is the bezel still on while you're pressing it out?


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Outstanding!
> 
> Just curious, where does the bracelet come from?
> 
> Instagram: @murphy_mfg


Dave: eBay Seller : wholesaleoutlet990 
I use the stock invicta endlinks for best fit.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Engraver Sam said:


> Dave: eBay Seller : wholesaleoutlet990
> I use the stock invicta endlinks for best fit.


Thanks! I'll check them out next time I'm buying inserts there.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Dave M said:


> Engraver Sam said:
> 
> 
> > Dave: eBay Seller : wholesaleoutlet990
> ...


As you already know, they really do have some nice inserts. I had to buy one out of desperation (that I'm not even going to be using for this project, as it turns out) from a place in NY, and the quality just isn't there. I've also got one on order from Tiger Concepts, and I hope that one doesn't disappoint. Just my unsolicited opinion LOL.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Finished my 1680 style ghost build:














Stock debranded Invicta case/endlinks
BSH Mariana dial
Esslinger acrylic Hi-Dome crystal
Raffles hands
Esslinger bracelet with seadweller style clasp
Tiger Concepts grey insert ghosted with Draino


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> Yeah, that works well! Where did you pick up the single dome for this (29.5mm)?


It's from Esslinger.

Watch Crystal Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Crystals 3.5mm Middle And 2.5mm Edge (Diameter: 29.5mm) 
201702

It does sit a little above the bezel insert









Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

bstarr3 said:


> So I'm getting started with my first project. I've already debranded the case, removed the dial and hands from the movement, and working on sterilizing the rotor. I'm planning to do a vintage Seamaster homage with Dagaz dial and hands, Murphy bezel with military insert from TC, and will be chamfering the lugs and removing crown guards. Also doing a single dome crystal from Esslinger.
> 
> ...However, before I can do all of that, I have a very dumb question. I am having problem removing the stock crystal with this cheap amazon crystal press. It's the blue one from Ziss. I have tried different sizes of dies, but it seems like none of them, in spite of having a concavity, leave space for the crystal to come out, and so it just gets sandwiched between the upper and lower dies.
> 
> I can't post any pics of what I'm working with, since I don't have enough posts, but I'm using a 30mm upper die, which fits perfectly within the crystal, and have tried a 40mm and 42mm concave lower die, but it just doesn't seem to work. I appreciate any help


Are you trying to remove it with the bezel off the case? If the bezel is left on the case in the press there will be enough room to press the crystal out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

rbesass said:


> Are you trying to remove it with the bezel off the case? If the bezel is left on the case in the press there will be enough room to press the crystal out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly my thought.


----------



## bstarr3 (Jan 27, 2020)

120Clicks said:


> I'm with Dave. I think your pressing die is a bit big. I think I typically use a 28mm to press the crystal and a 40mm on the underside. Let me ask you this, is the bezel still on while you're pressing it out?


I tried a 28mm die and still no luck, but I put the bezel back on, and that gave me the clearance I needed to pop it out easily. Thanks for the tip


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

bstarr3 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with Dave. I think your pressing die is a bit big. I think I typically use a 28mm to press the crystal and a 40mm on the underside. Let me ask you this, is the bezel still on while you're pressing it out?
> ...


No problem and good luck with your mod! Be sure to post some pictures when you're done!


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

FYI: I received a solid case back form Raffles for the 8926ob and see no change in the overall thickness.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Interesting. The first one I did was a full 1mm thinner. I wonder if the Invicta back had extra thick glass or something.
I prefer a solid sterile back. Debranding the Invicta back is a PITA.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Engraver Sam said:


> Interesting. The first one I did was a full 1mm thinner. I wonder if the Invicta back had extra thick glass or something.
> I prefer a solid sterile back. Debranding the Invicta back is a PITA.


I prefer the solid one too.

A couple of thoughts:
- Does your's have a miyota or HN35? Mine has NH35
- Maybe the production year of the 8926 was different and the case back thickness was changed... I bought mine 3 years ago and it has the old style bezel retaining wire which they have recently changed.
- Raffles has 3 case backs on his site as I recall and I was not sure which one would fit... maybe you used a different case back. I used this one: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sub-Divers-Watch-Case-Back/163140380095?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

MiloBeagle said:


> Did a few today. Not sure about the red hands though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the silver bezel insert one, but I agree that the one with the red hands is missing some x factor (for me). It looks good, but I feel it still needs something. Maybe a coke insert? Here's a super quick mockup so you can see if you like it or confirm it isn't the right choice.


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

Hmm, I had 15.52mm original and 14.58mm now with the "Military Milsub Watch Case Back" - that's the one engraved with some fantasy numbers, the plain one was out of stock when I wanted to order. I bought it with the intention to reduce the height so it won't look like a funambulist on a NATO strap... Watch was bought from A'zon in October '19, and I'd ordered the case back directly from Ken's store about that time, too. <- anecdotal, I have no explanation for your findings, @redzebra.


Since I'm typing here already I might just as well ask something, you smart people out there! 
Around the dial, towards the crystal there is this "metal cone/ring", which seems to be a surface of the case billet on Invicta's Pro Diver, but can be an inlay on other watch models.
1. Could someone please tell me what that's called, I'm new to watchmaker's english...
2. Anybody out there who has made/found an inlay that fits, and could come with dimensions or sources?


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

--measure once, post twice--


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

^^Can't delete/edit a double-post, sorry


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

redzebra said:


> I prefer the solid one too.
> 
> A couple of thoughts:
> - Does your's have a miyota or HN35? Mine has NH35
> ...


Mine was NH35. I've ordered a few times from Raffles and that link is what I ordered. The first one I ordered from their website though. After that, I ordered from their ebay store. Just proves mod parts are not always consistent and Invictas aren't always consistent.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

VH944 said:


> ^^Can't delete/edit a double-post, sorry


I think there's a forum software bug. Every post I make it says "you must wait 10 seconds before posting again" or something like that, and I'm only clicking one time. So my one click is registering as two attempts at posting.


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

Engraver Sam said:


> [...] Just proves mod parts are not always consistent and Invictas aren't always consistent.


I found my answer to Q1 - they are called chapter rings.
Thinking about my Q2 and what you're saying here, I probably shouldn't rely on 3rd-party input, and just go ahead and measure myself....


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

VH944 said:


> Hmm, I had 15.52mm original and 14.58mm now with the "Military Milsub Watch Case Back" - that's the one engraved with some fantasy numbers, the plain one was out of stock when I wanted to order. I bought it with the intention to reduce the height so it won't look like a funambulist on a NATO strap... Watch was bought from A'zon in October '19, and I'd ordered the case back directly from Ken's store about that time, too. <- anecdotal, I have no explanation for your findings, @redzebra.
> 
> Since I'm typing here already I might just as well ask something, you smart people out there!
> Around the dial, towards the crystal there is this "metal cone/ring", which seems to be a surface of the case billet on Invicta's Pro Diver, but can be an inlay on other watch models.
> ...


1. Chapter ring if it is a separate piece, or rehaut if it is part of the case. 
2. Since the 8926 has a rehaut (part of the case) you could paint it, engrave it, or even have a small sleeve made, but I don't know of anyone who actually makes one as a ready part, it would have to be a custom job.

Yes, there is a forum bug that often seems to try and post twice, and most of the time for me it takes me to a page that says you must wait 10 sec before posting again. Standard practice if it double posts is to edit the second one with a "double post" text.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

VH944 said:


> 1. Could someone please tell me what that's called, I'm new to watchmaker's english...
> 2. Anybody out there who has made/found an inlay that fits, and could come with dimensions or sources?


Q2: here's the problem: that area of the case is already appropriately sized to show the dial. Even if you found a ring, it would cover areas of the dial that you want to see.

Worse, such a thing might hit the minute hand if it is too small.



VH944 said:


> I found my answer to Q1 - they are called chapter rings.
> Thinking about my Q2 and what you're saying here, I probably shouldn't rely on 3rd-party input, and just go ahead and measure myself....


Q1... not quite, and

Q2... Yes! On an Invicta, ALWAYS ALWAYS measure. NEVER take forum advice on 8926s as gospel, because it is not 100% reliable. I have measured many, many cases in the 8926 family, and I have held in my hands the exception to every "rule".

Even measure your crystals.



didymus03 said:


> 1. Chapter ring if it is a separate piece, or rehaut if it is part of the case.
> 2. Since the 8926 has a rehaut (part of the case) you could paint it, engrave it, or even have a small sleeve made, but I don't know of anyone who actually makes one as a ready part, it would have to be a custom job.


I'm totally nitpicking here.

A "chapter ring" must have a chapter printed on it. A "chapter" means, a "minute chapter".

What is a "minute chapter", you ask? It's the circular arrangement of 60 hashes found on a dial. Or sometimes, found on a ring.

In other words, a "chapter ring" has 60 hashes printed or etched on it.

"Rehaut" is a French word. Are there any French speakers here? I think that it means "the thing that sticks up" or something like that.

Nitpicking aside, most people use the terms "chapter ring" and "rehaut" interchangeably, regardless of whether it has a chapter printed on it, or if it is built in.

Everyone knows what you mean, through the context of your saying it.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

This isn't an 8926 mod, but it can be done on one if you want the GMT look without having a GMT movement. Make a hand sandwich by attaching the GMT to the hour hand 

Faux GMT "hand sandwich". The GMT hand is non-functioning, and it follows the hour hand. This was something I simply wanted to try and it turned out well. Yes it's a fake GMT.
I drew up a short tutorial on making the GMT and hour hand "hand sandwich".
Watch is a case from the junk drawer. 
Custom dial of my design by HelenaRou.
Ebay bracelet.
Vintage GMT bezel insert from Tiger Concepts.
ETA 2836 movement running COSC.
Hands from the junk drawer.
Dial relumed with Noctilumina.
Dial and hands aged and patina applied.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Dave M said:


> Q2: here's the problem: that area of the case is already appropriately sized to show the dial. Even if you found a ring, it would cover areas of the dial that you want to see.
> 
> Worse, such a thing might hit the minute hand if it is too small.
> 
> ...


That's true actually, technically rehaut doesn't rule out a separate part as in horological terms it usually means the area between the crystal and dial. I read an article where they use the English word 'flange' interchangeably.

Chapter ring is, as Dave mentioned, the chapter of minute markings, though in the vernacular of watch modding (especially Seikos) it has come to mean a separate ring of material which often has the literal 'chapter ring' printed on it,but sometimes it is plain.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Looking at removing the Invicta branding off the clasp on my SS bracelet. It appears to be stamped in rather than engraved. That said, what are my odds of burning a hole through the metal? I'm guessing someone has tried this, either successfully or otherwise. Or am I just better off buying a sterile clasp?


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

120Clicks said:


> Looking at removing the Invicta branding off the clasp on my SS bracelet. It appears to be stamped in rather than engraved. That said, what are my odds of burning a hole through the metal? I'm guessing someone has tried this, either successfully or otherwise. Or am I just better off buying a sterile clasp?


I did one successfully. I used a belt sander to remove it and then refinished the clasp and it looks perfect. There was enough metal to work with that it didn't become too thin or go all the way through. Just keep in mind that other bracelets might not be the same depth mine was. Go slowly and carefully and stop as soon as it disappears. Hand filing would probably be safer than a belt sander.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

120Clicks said:


> Looking at removing the Invicta branding off the clasp on my SS bracelet. It appears to be stamped in rather than engraved. That said, what are my odds of burning a hole through the metal? I'm guessing someone has tried this, either successfully or otherwise. Or am I just better off buying a sterile clasp?


Go for it. But take the engraving, then quit.

You will still see it on the inside of the clasp, as well as on every link.

Sand it off and give it a brush finish. This one is bead-blasted, but you get the idea.










Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

@Engraver Sam 
@Dave M

Thanks for the advise and pics. I'm gonna give it a whirl this weekend. I'll post it when done.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

120Clicks said:


> Looking at removing the Invicta branding off the clasp on my SS bracelet. It appears to be stamped in rather than engraved. That said, what are my odds of burning a hole through the metal? I'm guessing someone has tried this, either successfully or otherwise. Or am I just better off buying a sterile clasp?


I did one successfully. I used a belt sander to remove it and then refinished the clasp and it looks fine. There was enough metal to work with that it didn't become too thin or go all the way through. Just keep in mind that other bracelets might not be the same depth mine was. Go slowly and carefully and stop as soon as it disappears. Hand filing would probably be safer than a belt sander.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

I have done several. It's enough work that I do not feel that the juice is worth the squeeze. Just buy another bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

rbesass said:


> I have done several. It's enough work that I do not feel that the juice is worth the squeeze. Just buy another bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'm going to try it just to say I did it, but I did see that Esslinger sells clasps for $5


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyone ever tried taking off one of the Murphy smooth bezels? I'm guessing it is pretty tough, but I wouldn't mind switching it to another case if it's possible. I don't want to mess up the case to bad to do it though...


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> This isn't an 8926 mod, but it can be done on one if you want the GMT look without having a GMT movement. Make a hand sandwich by attaching the GMT to the hour hand
> 
> Faux GMT "hand sandwich". The GMT hand is non-functioning, and it follows the hour hand. This was something I simply wanted to try and it turned out well. Yes it's a fake GMT.
> I drew up a short tutorial on making the GMT and hour hand "hand sandwich".
> ...


 Awesome idea and thanks for the cool instructions! This may be something I have to try sometime, since I often follow a specific other timezone!


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> Anyone ever tried taking off one of the Murphy smooth bezels? I'm guessing it is pretty tough, but I wouldn't mind switching it to another case if it's possible. I don't want to mess up the case to bad to do it though...
> View attachment 14849905


I have, popped right off. Easy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

didymus03 said:


> Anyone ever tried taking off one of the Murphy smooth bezels? I'm guessing it is pretty tough, but I wouldn't mind switching it to another case if it's possible. I don't want to mess up the case to bad to do it though...
> View attachment 14849905


Either it will, or it will not. Try it.

It depends a lot on which version of polygon wire you have with the watch.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Either it will, or it will not. Try it.
> 
> It depends a lot on which version of polygon wire you have with the watch.
> 
> Instagram: @murphy_mfg


Hey Dave, any knowledge you can share on that polygon bezel wire will be much appreciated.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Engraver Sam said:


> Hey Dave, any knowledge you can share on that polygon bezel wire will be much appreciated.


Knowledge?

The only thing I know is that Invicta itself doesn't have any knowledge about the best polygon wire. Because I have seen at least 6 versions of it.

Different numbers of sides to the polygon. Some have full length end sections, others have "half sections" on the ends.

You just gotta roll with what you get.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Still waiting on the final part of my first build and I've already started on the second... 
That said, I have some extra parts if someone needs them for replacement or experiment or whatever. The entire two-tone bracelet, black/gold dial, gold handset & black/gold bezel insert. PM me for details if interested.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Dave M said:


> You just gotta roll with what you get.


Modding can be a crash course in life lessons. It has made me more patient, proud, inquisitive and humble, but most of all accepting.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Modding can be a crash course in life lessons. It has made me more patient, proud, inquisitive and humble, but most of all accepting.


That's a hot candidate for my "witty quotes for forum signatures" list right there!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Dave M said:


> Knowledge?
> 
> The only thing I know is that Invicta itself doesn't have any knowledge about the best polygon wire. Because I have seen at least 7 versions of it.
> 
> ...


Different gauges too or just shapes?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Modding can be a crash course in life lessons. It has made me more patient, proud, inquisitive and humble, but most of all accepting.


Write the book, bro! "Zen and the Art of Watch Modification" :-!


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Jtragic said:


> Different gauges too or just shapes?


The polygon wires that I have measured were all .015 (that's inches, folks) in diameter, +- the commercial tolerance.

But, looking at my notes, I have seen 6 different versions of how they are bent. There are Different numbers of segments in the polygon, presence or absence of half-segments at the ends.

The click wires seem to be 2 thicknesses, .023 and .027

But again, many, many versions in length, how they are bent, whether or not the end is ovalized, presence or absence of hook at the end.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Dave M said:


> The polygon wires that I have measured were all .015 (that's inches, folks) in diameter, +- the commercial tolerance.
> 
> But, looking at my notes, I have seen 6 different versions of how they are bent. There are Different numbers of segments in the polygon, presence or absence of half-segments at the ends.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave.

While I appreciate the information, the real takeaway for me in this post was the , "But, looking at my notes..." paragraph.

Sure, I keep references of hand sizes, bezel ID and OD, dial openings and diameters, etc. But retaining wire shapes and thicknesses? I applaud your thoroughness.

I made a template today for drilling registration holes on a printing plate and forgot to write down what size bit the template holes were for.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Jtragic said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> While I appreciate the information, the real takeaway for me in this post was the , "But, looking at my notes..." paragraph.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I have taken measurements of every 8926 case, bezel, insert, retainer wire, and click wire that I have encountered. The wire dimensions were almost an afterthought; the real goal was to find out what bezel dimensions need to be.

Unfortunately, I found out that there are no easy answers, and that I needed to make a few different versions to accomodate the differences in case dimensions that I found. It's not an easy matrix to navigate, so it is done personally, via email contact.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Well, it's been a fun ride but I think I've done my last 8926 mod for the time being:
















I've also put together a 5517 homage with a stph_dxtr Seiko dial. I do not believe it is appropriate for WUS but if anyone is interested go ahead and PM me.

Now I'm off to build guitar pedals. Thanks for all the inspiration, tips, and discourse, you terrible batch of enablers.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Jowls said:


> I've also put together a 5517 homage with a stph_dxtr Seiko dial. I do not believe it is appropriate for WUS ...


Inappropriate? Now I think you have to share it 

Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

NamNorimai said:


> Inappropriate? Now I think you have to share it
> 
> Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


I'll take a guess!

'Inappropriate" to some, "fake" or "counterfeit" to others.

The guy does wonderful work. Sometimes he prints "Seiko" and other copywritten things on the dials. Which, technically would be trademark and copyright infringement, unless he posesses license to do so.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Jowls said:


> Well, it's been a fun ride but I think I've done my last 8926 mod for the time being:
> 
> View attachment 14858887


Very nice! Where's the bezel insert from?


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Working on project #2
De-branded the case today and sanded. And for those wanting to know, I started with 250 grit then 500, 1000 and I stopped at 1200 for today. I'm going back to a polished finish. But gotta admit, even at 1200 grit, it looks damn good LOL. 
And here's a teaser mock-up thus far.

Dremel cut:








1200grit:


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Just got finished with this. It's eventually going to have an orange Doxa Dial, but I got tired of waiting for it to show up from Yobokies, so I put this yellow one in out another project from a while back. (That one is getting a new crystal, and some case work). This is a Murphy bezel, eBay insert, Divertite high dome acrylic crystal, and removed Invicta branding.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

FL410 said:


> Just got finished with this. It's eventually going to have an orange Doxa Dial, but I got tired of waiting for it to show up from Yobokies, so I put this yellow one in out another project from a while back. (That one is getting a new crystal, and some case work). This is a Murphy bezel, eBay insert, Divertite high dome acrylic crystal, and removed Invicta branding.
> 
> View attachment 14861759
> 
> ...


Love it! I need to do a DOXA build for myself soon. Nice job!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

NamNorimai said:


> Inappropriate? Now I think you have to share it
> 
> Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


IIRC I think its a Seiko dial with a "crown".


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

FL410 said:


> Just got finished with this. It's eventually going to have an orange Doxa Dial, but I got tired of waiting for it to show up from Yobokies, so I put this yellow one in out another project from a while back. (That one is getting a new crystal, and some case work). This is a Murphy bezel, eBay insert, Divertite high dome acrylic crystal, and removed Invicta branding.
> 
> View attachment 14861759
> 
> ...


Awesome mod! Think it will somehow look even better with the Orange Soxa dial.

Where did you get the acrylic and what size did you get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

FL410 said:


> Just got finished with this. It's eventually going to have an orange Doxa Dial, but I got tired of waiting for it to show up from Yobokies, so I put this yellow one in out another project from a while back. (That one is getting a new crystal, and some case work). This is a Murphy bezel, eBay insert, Divertite high dome acrylic crystal, and removed Invicta branding.
> 
> View attachment 14861759
> 
> ...


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

FL410 said:


> Just got finished with this. It's eventually going to have an orange Doxa Dial, but I got tired of waiting for it to show up from Yobokies, so I put this yellow one in out another project from a while back. (That one is getting a new crystal, and some case work). This is a Murphy bezel, eBay insert, Divertite high dome acrylic crystal, and removed Invicta branding.
> 
> View attachment 14861759
> 
> ...


Where did you find this dial at? The only ones I can find are 4:00 dials.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Good evening Gents. Just an FYI for anyone who was interested:

The 1953 ProDiver has been released on Shop HQ. A great price. Wish I could pick one up, but I can't right now. So hopefully someone else can and let us know if it still customizable.

https://www.shophq.com/Product/673-631#


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> Awesome mod! Think it will somehow look even better with the Orange Soxa dial.
> 
> Where did you get the acrylic and what size did you get?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the acrylic from Esslinger. 29.5mm DiverTite. This watch had the scalloped bezel originally, not an OB, I believe the crystal is a bit smaller on this one. I just measured the factory one and ordered the exact size.


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

120Clicks said:


> Where did you find this dial at? The only ones I can find are 4:00 dials.


Dial is from Yobokies. You're right, it's a 4 o clock dial. Had to clip the dial feet and stick it on with dial dots.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

FL410 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you find this dial at? The only ones I can find are 4:00 dials.
> ...


Makes sense.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I can't remember what I have and what I haven't posted here lately, so here's a bunch of recent happenings:


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Jowls said:


> Well, it's been a fun ride but I think I've done my last 8926 mod for the time being:
> 
> View attachment 14858885
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. What crystal did you use? It looks like a special 38mm bezel with a steel insert, is that right?


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> I can't remember what I have and what I haven't posted here lately, so here's a bunch of recent happenings:
> View attachment 14867041
> View attachment 14867043
> View attachment 14867045
> ...


Can't decide which one(s) I like best.
Great work on all of them!

Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## bstarr3 (Jan 27, 2020)

After a long time of waiting, my dial and hands finally came in from Dagaz today! I was working on assembling it when I ran into a snag. I bought a single domed mineral glass crystal from Esslinger (part number 201706-30) 30mm. When pressing it in using the stock gasket, I flattened/bent the gasket. o|

So now, I need the part number to order the right gasket from Esslinger, and also to have a better idea what I did wrong and how to make sure it goes in properly the next time. I think I pressed it in when the crystal wasn't straight and that's what damaged the gasket. Any other thoughts on how I can make sure it works this time? 

Alternatively, I was thinking of ordering an acrylic crystal. Am I correct that those need to be 29.5mm instead of 30? And need to be cemented in to be waterproof? 

Thanks so much for the help. I will post pics once the project is finished (and once I have enough posts to add pics)


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

bstarr3 said:


> After a long time of waiting, my dial and hands finally came in from Dagaz today! I was working on assembling it when I ran into a snag. I bought a single domed mineral glass crystal from Esslinger (part number 201706-30) 30mm. When pressing it in using the stock gasket, I flattened/bent the gasket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This should help you with the acrylic crystal installation:





I ordered a 30.1mm crystal and wrestled with it trying to put it in. I've yet to try this method, but it makes sense.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

And as far as your gasket size, I measured my stock gasket and it's .4mm thick and 1.2mm high. You'll need 30mm inner diameter, and based on that dimension, it's a 30.8mm OD. So, I believe you're looking for part number: 84.681.30.0


----------



## bstarr3 (Jan 27, 2020)

After a long time of waiting, my dial and hands finally came in from Dagaz today! I was working on assembling it when I ran into a snag. I bought a single domed mineral glass crystal from Esslinger (part number 201706-30) 30mm. When pressing it in using the stock gasket, I flattened/bent the gasket.









So now, I need the part number to order the right gasket from Esslinger, and also to have a better idea what I did wrong and how to make sure it goes in properly the next time. I think I pressed it in when the crystal wasn't straight and that's what damaged the gasket. Any other thoughts on how I can make sure it works this time?

Alternatively, I was thinking of ordering an acrylic crystal. Am I correct that those need to be 29.5mm instead of 30? And need to be cemented in to be waterproof?

Thanks so much for the help. I will post pics once the project is finished (and once I have enough posts to add pics)


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

bstarr3 said:


> After a long time of waiting, my dial and hands finally came in from Dagaz today! I was working on assembling it when I ran into a snag. I bought a single domed mineral glass crystal from Esslinger (part number 201706-30) 30mm. When pressing it in using the stock gasket, I flattened/bent the gasket. o|
> 
> So now, I need the part number to order the right gasket from Esslinger, and also to have a better idea what I did wrong and how to make sure it goes in properly the next time. I think I pressed it in when the crystal wasn't straight and that's what damaged the gasket. Any other thoughts on how I can make sure it works this time?
> 
> ...


Regarding an acrylic crystal, if using a stock gasket, it should be either the same size or .1mm larger (ie: 30.1). The manufacturing tolerances on the acrylic are not as exact as a mineral or sapphire, so I often buy one of each (30mm and 30.1). Freezing the crystal before pressing it in will help. If you are concerned about water tightness, be sure to use a tension ring crystal.


----------



## bstarr3 (Jan 27, 2020)

120Clicks said:


> And as far as your gasket size, I measured my stock gasket and it's .4mm thick and 1.2mm high. You'll need 30mm inner diameter, and based on that dimension, it's a 30.8mm OD. So, I believe you're looking for part number: 84.681.30.0


The single dome crystal I'm using for a replacement is 2mm on the edge and 3.5 in the middle. Would I still use the 1.2mm high gasket, or would I need a bigger one?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

bstarr3 said:


> The single dome crystal I'm using for a replacement is 2mm on the edge and 3.5 in the middle. Would I still use the 1.2mm high gasket, or would I need a bigger one?


stock size should be fine (the stock crystal is 2.5mm high if I remember correctly).


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

bstarr3 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > And as far as your gasket size, I measured my stock gasket and it's .4mm thick and 1.2mm high. You'll need 30mm inner diameter, and based on that dimension, it's a 30.8mm OD. So, I believe you're looking for part number: 84.681.30.0
> ...


Yeah, you're good with 1.2mm, it's just there to seat the bottom portion of the crystal to create that tight seal.


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

bstarr3 said:


> After a long time of waiting, my dial and hands finally came in from Dagaz today! I was working on assembling it when I ran into a snag. I bought a single domed mineral glass crystal from Esslinger (part number 201706-30) 30mm. When pressing it in using the stock gasket, I flattened/bent the gasket. o|
> 
> So now, I need the part number to order the right gasket from Esslinger, and also to have a better idea what I did wrong and how to make sure it goes in properly the next time. I think I pressed it in when the crystal wasn't straight and that's what damaged the gasket. Any other thoughts on how I can make sure it works this time?
> 
> ...


If yours in the 30mm crystal variant of the 8926 then 84.681.30.0 is the part number you're looking for on Esslinger. Just order a couple in case you bend one again, they're cheap. As for acrylic crystals I ordered a 30.1mm size and was able to pop it in using only my thumbs and a bit of pressure, you'll here a nice click when it seats. I placed mine in a large pyrex bowl filled with water for 30 mins to ensure there was no leaks. Not necessarily the most scientific test but it works for basic water resistance and required no glue. You may want to order a couple crystals as well, as stated earlier the tolerances aren't the greatest so you may end up with one that's slightly bigger or smaller than 30.1mm.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Just did my first mod, double dome blue ar coating sapphire crystal from crystal times. I got hands, dial & bezel insert to put in but waiting on a couple other tools before I can do those. Couldn't wait so I did the crystal & love the look, much more cleaner & it's got more presents than the mineral with that cyclops. Got bit by the damn bug & I got 2 more invictas to mod, a 9094ob that I'm gonna debrand & a 2300 ocean ghost that's gonna get some different hands. Got 2 more ocean ghosts, one I think I'll not touch & another that I might go all out on, not sure yet. I also have a frankenseiko that I wanna do a project on. Do many ideas running through my head I need a gotta put lines on the roads so they stay in their lanes


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Just finished this distressed Seiko dial and hands.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

If you're a BSH brother, you've seen this already and I apologize. But for those that haven't, this is my first build. My version of the FiftyFive Fathoms. The crystal looks really tall at this angle, but in person it looks a lot better. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Waiting for my son to come out of school. -40 here in Canada! Brrrrr!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone who is not a machinist drill the lugs on their 8926? I’d love that to be my next mod...I’m just a regular guy with a drill in my hand and a Vision in my heart for a vintage esq case with drilled lugs. Is it simply a matter of getting a good bit and drilling through from the inside out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

120Clicks said:


> Good evening Gents. Just an FYI for anyone who was interested:
> 
> The 1953 ProDiver has been released on Shop HQ. A great price. Wish I could pick one up, but I can't right now. So hopefully someone else can and let us know if it still customizable.
> 
> ...


I ordered one as well. This might be a really nice modding platform. I wish they'd have drilled the lugs but I'm not complaining. They done much of the work for me in regards to debranding and no crown guards. I'm hoping for a shallower rehaut as well but I can't tell from the pics and video. Hopefully Murphy bezels will fit although the stock bezel will be good for some mods.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

maccasvanquish said:


> Anyone who is not a machinist drill the lugs on their 8926? I'd love that to be my next mod...I'm just a regular guy with a drill in my hand and a Vision in my heart for a vintage esq case with drilled lugs. Is it simply a matter of getting a good bit and drilling through from the inside out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's possible but very risky, even for machinists with a proper setup. Watch case steel is very hard stuff and drills bits are subject to breaking off in the hole. I've researched doing it myself but haven't done it yet and don't know if I ever will, although I'm tempted.


----------



## bstarr3 (Jan 27, 2020)

Scattercoreys said:


> If yours in the 30mm crystal variant of the 8926 then 84.681.30.0 is the part number you're looking for on Esslinger. Just order a couple in case you bend one again, they're cheap. As for acrylic crystals I ordered a 30.1mm size and was able to pop it in using only my thumbs and a bit of pressure, you'll here a nice click when it seats. I placed mine in a large pyrex bowl filled with water for 30 mins to ensure there was no leaks. Not necessarily the most scientific test but it works for basic water resistance and required no glue. You may want to order a couple crystals as well, as stated earlier the tolerances aren't the greatest so you may end up with one that's slightly bigger or smaller than 30.1mm.


Thanks. I ultimately decided to stay with the single dome crystal I have. I've ordered two of the right size gaskets. Is there anything I need to do to make sure it goes in properly? I greased the gasket lightly with silicon grease, placed it in the case, and tried to set the crystal squarely in the case before pressing down. Any other tips or tricks to prevent bending the gasket? Thanks


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

bstarr3 said:


> Thanks. I ultimately decided to stay with the single dome crystal I have. I've ordered two of the right size gaskets. Is there anything I need to do to make sure it goes in properly? I greased the gasket lightly with silicon grease, placed it in the case, and tried to set the crystal squarely in the case before pressing down. Any other tips or tricks to prevent bending the gasket? Thanks


The chamfer on the gasket goes up.

It's hard to see; use your loupe.

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## bstarr3 (Jan 27, 2020)

Dave M said:


> The chamfer on the gasket goes up.
> 
> It's hard to see; use your loupe.
> 
> Instagram: @murphy_mfg


Thanks. I remembered reading about there being some asymmetry to the gaskets but I couldn't see anything one-sided about it (looked with my 4x mag optivisor) I'll have to look more carefully this time and see if I can identify the chamfered edge. I'm sure that's what I did wrong.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

120Clicks said:


> If you're a BSH brother, you've seen this already and I apologize. But for those that haven't, this is my first build. My version of the FiftyFive Fathoms. The crystal looks really tall at this angle, but in person it looks a lot better. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 14871313
> 
> ...


That crystal height is awesome.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Jtragic said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > If you're a BSH brother, you've seen this already and I apologize. But for those that haven't, this is my first build. My version of the FiftyFive Fathoms. The crystal looks really tall at this angle, but in person it looks a lot better. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out!
> ...


Thanks Bro!


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

120Clicks said:


> If you're a BSH brother, you've seen this already and I apologize. But for those that haven't, this is my first build. My version of the FiftyFive Fathoms. The crystal looks really tall at this angle, but in person it looks a lot better. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 14871313
> 
> ...


Looks cool!

So, it's 3mm thick, instead of 2.5?

Instagram: @murphy_mfg


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Dave M said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > If you're a BSH brother, you've seen this already and I apologize. But for those that haven't, this is my first build. My version of the FiftyFive Fathoms. The crystal looks really tall at this angle, but in person it looks a lot better. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out!
> ...


Thank you! The crystal in this one is 4mm


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Anybody know where I can find a mother of pearl dial, for the nh35?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

120Clicks said:


> Anybody know where I can find a mother of pearl dial, for the nh35?


Lucius Atelier is the only I know of.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know where I can find a mother of pearl dial, for the nh35?
> ...


Perfect, thank you. And damn, they're not cheap..in general.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

120Clicks said:


> Perfect, thank you. And damn, they're not cheap..in general.


Well it's mother of pearl. Not exactly a cheap material to begin with, plus manufacturing and printing. $57 is a freaking bargain.
Here's one I built for my wife.

View attachment abbys_watch3.jpg


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Engraver Sam said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect, thank you. And damn, they're not cheap..in general.
> ...


Yeah, true. And thanks for the pics. Nice to see one in the finished product. Very nicely done as well.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Just did the bezel insert, next is dial & hands.


----------



## Harrington (Aug 28, 2011)

Engraver Sam said:


> Well it's mother of pearl. Not exactly a cheap material to begin with, plus manufacturing and printing. $57 is a freaking bargain.
> Here's one I built for my wife.
> 
> View attachment 14875483


That's beautiful. You did an excellent job building a coherent 'look'. Really well done.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Harrington said:


> That's beautiful. You did an excellent job building a coherent 'look'. Really well done.


Thanks! Rose gold hands, dial, chapter ring, and rose gold buckle. She loves it. Happy wife, happy life


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Anyone have a pair of dauphine hands they don’t need? Maybe snkl23 or sarb03x? If you do, I’d love to buy them. 


Transmitted from below the earth’s surface.


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Finally got my orange Doxa style dial in from Yobokies. Here she is. Put a brushed oyster style bracelet on it, but may go back to the shark mesh.

















Edit: Lighting in these pics is sub par, I'll try to take some better ones in the daytime.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> If you're a BSH brother, you've seen this already and I apologize. But for those that haven't, this is my first build. My version of the FiftyFive Fathoms. The crystal looks really tall at this angle, but in person it looks a lot better. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 14871313
> 
> ...


Aloha, where did you get that crystal from? I've looking for a top hat for my 9094ob.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Been searching and cant seem to find one, any one seen a pepsi 12 hour insert for the 8926? (or coke)


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > If you're a BSH brother, you've seen this already and I apologize. But for those that haven't, this is my first build. My version of the FiftyFive Fathoms. The crystal looks really tall at this angle, but in person it looks a lot better. I couldn't be happier with how it turned out!
> ...


It's from Esslinger. Mineral crystal part number 201400-30.0

And mine was a 9094ob case as well.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

FL410 said:


> Finally got my orange Doxa style dial in from Yobokies. Here she is. Put a brushed oyster style bracelet on it, but may go back to the shark mesh.
> 
> View attachment 14886231
> 
> ...


Looks great! And I definitely vote for shark mesh.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > 120Clicks said:
> ...


Sweet, mahalo for the info. Great build by the way, do you have the next project lined up?


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > St1y1 said:
> ...


Absolutely Bro, that's what we're here for! Thank you and yes, I am working on another build as we speak. Although with everything going on over in China with the virus outbreak, shipping is very slow and inturn holding me up LOL. But this is where I'm at right now.








What are you working on?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sexeh as a muthufuh... 
(Chorus: "Shut yo mouth")
I'm taking about his mod!

And all the more astonishing that it's your first.
Clearly you are of the T-Rex tribe of modders.
Excellent job! |>



120Clicks said:


> this is my first build.
> View attachment 14871313


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > 120Clicks said:
> ...


Nice, love the invicta love.







Here's my 8926ob, the one that started all this maddness. I put a sapphire dd with bar coating, bezel insert & look, same as yours. Got a black ocean dial & oceanmaster hands to install yet, like change the bracelet but not sure on style yet.







This is my 9094ob, just gotta remove the crown tube then gonna debrand the case & remove crown guards. I want to put that tophat on this BUT personal opinion I think it pops best on a black dial & I'm going silver or white on this one. I might put the sapphire on this on & the tophat on the 8926.







This here ocean ghost is gonna get a hand job(heh heh), just waiting for them to arrive, feel you on shipping from china, I hope our parts aren't contaminated, haha. Finally I have a frankenseiko/seikostein from the phillipines on its way that I'm gonna do something with, not sure what yet, we see when it arrives & what it tells me it wants. Whew that's it for now, but always looking for the next project unfortunately?


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> Nice, love the invicta love.
> View attachment 14887849
> 
> Here's my 8926ob, the one that started all this maddness. I put a sapphire dd with bar coating, bezel insert & look, same as yours. Got a black ocean dial & oceanmaster hands to install yet, like change the bracelet but not sure on style yet.
> ...


It's a nice subtle look on your 8926. Amazing how a bezel insert can change the entire look of a watch. That ocean ghost is giving me some ideas. Do those have 28.5mm dials as well?

I'll show you this one too. My 9094ob was my first complete build, but my 8926ob was my first mod. Brushed stainless bracelet, green bezel insert, red second hand and BSH logo on the Invicta dial.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Sexeh as a muthufuh...
> (Chorus: "Shut yo mouth")
> I'm taking about his mod!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I appreciate the love!


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, love the invicta love.
> ...


I like the color combo, is the bracelet fully brushed? No mines got the miyota movement & the dial is around 31.5mm. I got a 2300, 2301, & a 12554. The 12544 is a quartz, maybe I'll put a nh35 in there. The newer autos have the nh35 but I got a really good deal on the quartz so I said what the hell.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> I like the color combo, is the bracelet fully brushed? No mines got the miyota movement & the dial is around 31.5mm. I got a 2300, 2301, & a 12554. The 12544 is a quartz, maybe I'll put a nh35 in there. The newer autos have the nh35 but I got a really good deal on the quartz so I said what the hell.


It's brushed except for the sides which I left polished to match the polished sides of the case.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

It's brushed except for the sides which I left polished to match the polished sides of the case.
View attachment 14888289
[/QUOTE]
Nice solid looking bracelet.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Aloha, what seiko crown fits 8926? Any info would be greatly appreciated. CT has some lumed crowns that look pretty dope, wondering which on would fit.🤙


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> Aloha, what seiko crown fits 8926? Any info would be greatly appreciated. CT has some lumed crowns that look pretty dope, wondering which on would fit.🤙


Somebody else is going to have to weigh in here, but I think you may have to get a new crown tube and replace the original in order to accommodate a different crown. But I've never experimented with it.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Anyone find other 12 hour options than the Tiger Concepts?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Been searching and cant seem to find one, any one seen a pepsi 12 hour insert for the 8926? (or coke)


I think Tiger makes the only 12 hour that will fit the stock bezel size. DLW, Namoki and a few others make sloped "SKX" inserts that have an OD of 38mm and ID of around 30.5-30.8, so they work decently with Murphymanufacturing's special 38mm insert bezel and a tall crystal.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

I received the new Invicta model 31290 1953 sub homage which I had high hopes for for modding. It has a 30mm dial and the bezel insert is 39+mm but I've not removed and measured it yet. Nor have I removed the crystal for measurement. So dials and bezel insert options are going to be very limited which is a shame, because the case is quite nice and the quality of machining appears a cut above the 8926.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> I received the new Invicta model 31290 1953 sub homage which I had high hopes for for modding. It has a 30mm dial and the bezel insert is 39+mm but I've not removed and measured it yet. Nor have I removed the crystal for measurement. So dials and bezel insert options are going to be very limited which is a shame, because the case is quite nice and the quality of machining appears a cut above the 8926.
> 
> View attachment 14892681


Hey, not sure if you're following the BSHT very closely, but I'm probably going to be making an adapter at least for the dial (see post #2416 there). What is the exact OD and ID of the bezel insert?


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> Hey, not sure if you're following the BSHT very closely, but I'm probably going to be making an adapter at least for the dial (see post #2416 there). What is the exact OD and ID of the bezel insert?


Here you go. I will check out the BSHT thread and post there as well.

The crystal is too large to fit through any aluminum or ceramic bezel I have in stock, and I have a slew of them. Maybe there's a Tudor size bezel insert with a large enough opening. I'll look around and see what's available.

I debranded the dial reasonably well. I plan to relume and distress it.

Good news is the bezel wire looks easy to access after removing the crystal and bezel insert. I've not removed it and see no need to at this time, unless someone needs a measurement.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Today was mock-up day for my latest build. I'm loving the way this is turning out. I'm on the fence about using the two-tone bracelet or sticking with the silver-tone.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Engraver Sam said:


> Here you go. I will check out the BSHT thread and post there as well.
> 
> The crystal is too large to fit through any aluminum or ceramic bezel I have in stock, and I have a slew of them. Maybe there's a Tudor size bezel insert with a large enough opening. I'll look around and see what's available.
> 
> ...


Did you use acetone? That looks great, how do you keep it from affecting the dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Ham615 said:


> Did you use acetone? That looks great, how do you keep it from affecting the dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, acetone will strip everything down to the bare brass. I used lighter fluid (naphtha) on a qtip and gently wiped it until it was 98% removed. The final 2% was done with 4/0 steel wool *very carefully*. I also work under a microscope.

The steel wool dulls the surface but I'm going to distress it anyway so I don't mind.

Proceed at your own risk. I don't know of a source for replacement dials so take it slow if you decide to give it a go.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Sam, that’s way out of my comfort zone. You have nerves of steel. Can’t wait to see your finished product. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> Here you go. I will check out the BSHT thread and post there as well.
> 
> The crystal is too large to fit through any aluminum or ceramic bezel I have in stock, and I have a slew of them. Maybe there's a Tudor size bezel insert with a large enough opening. I'll look around and see what's available.
> 
> ...


Thanks,and great job with that dial so far!

Sweet, that is SKX crystal dimensions and nearly stock SKX insert dimensions (flat ones anyways).

What are the dimensions for the dial? Since you have it apart, can I have the inner case diameter and the rehaut /flange diameter and height too?


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

To anyone that has taken apart their 1953 diver, do you have the stock crystal thickess measurement? Please and thank you.


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> No, acetone will strip everything down to the bare brass. I used lighter fluid (naphtha) on a qtip and gently wiped it until it was 98% removed. The final 2% was done with 4/0 steel wool *very carefully*. I also work under a microscope.
> 
> The steel wool dulls the surface but I'm going to distress it anyway so I don't mind.


I admire your skills and imagination! When it seems like I have seen everything you come up with another great idea! 
Can you please explain your dial distressing process if it is not a trade secret of course? I have started vintage/distressed mod but the dial looks new. I would like to make it to look like tropical dial.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> To anyone that has taken apart their 1953 diver, do you have the stock crystal thickess measurement? Please and thank you.


Homebrew MTB took his apart & his measurements are 31.5mm×2.5mm


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > To anyone that has taken apart their 1953 diver, do you have the stock crystal thickess measurement? Please and thank you.
> ...


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

120Clicks said:


> To anyone that has taken apart their 1953 diver, do you have the stock crystal thickess measurement? Please and thank you.


Stock is 2.5 mm flat.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Engraver Sam said:


> Here you go. I will check out the BSHT thread and post there as well.
> 
> The crystal is too large to fit through any aluminum or ceramic bezel I have in stock, and I have a slew of them. Maybe there's a Tudor size bezel insert with a large enough opening. I'll look around and see what's available.
> 
> ...


As for inserts, the Alpha Speedmaster (38.5 OD x 34 ID) or Seiko Tuna (38.5 OD X 31.5 ID) might work...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Engraver Sam said:


> No, acetone will strip everything down to the bare brass. I used lighter fluid (naphtha) on a qtip and gently wiped it until it was 98% removed. The final 2% was done with 4/0 steel wool *very carefully*. I also work under a microscope.
> 
> The steel wool dulls the surface but I'm going to distress it anyway so I don't mind.
> 
> Proceed at your own risk. I don't know of a source for replacement dials so take it slow if you decide to give it a go.


I'm curious, why did you use steel wool to finish it?


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

The new Invicta 1953 Sub homage model #31290. I was born in '53 so how could I resist? I distressed and aged the dial, hands, and bezel. The dial is oversize so as far as I can tell there are few options for different dials, plus the hands have to be longer to accommodate the larger dial. The bezel insert is also quite large and nothing I have in stock will fit, so I worked with what I had. The watch is quite nice for the price and of course sports a solid NH35 Seiko movement. If dial, hands, and bezel options become available it could be a great platform for modding. In the meantime options are limited.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Jtragic said:


> I'm curious, why did you use steel wool to finish it?


To remove the last bit of dial branding that was too stubborn to remove with naphtha.


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> Thanks,and great job with that dial so far!
> 
> Sweet, that is SKX crystal dimensions and nearly stock SKX insert dimensions (flat ones anyways).
> 
> What are the dimensions for the dial? Since you have it apart, can I have the inner case diameter and the rehaut /flange diameter and height too?


I don't have the best calipers but I'm getting 33mm diameter on the dial, 33.3mm on the inner case diameter, and 30.7 on the rehunt diameter.

I'm also getting between 2 & 3mm for the rehunt height.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

[/QUOTE]
It's a nice subtle look on your 8926. Amazing how a bezel insert can change the entire look of a watch. That ocean ghost is giving me some ideas. Do those have 28.5mm dials as well?[/QUOTE]

I just took one of my ocean ghosts apart & the crystal is 35mm×3.5mm


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

Thoughts on the Invicta 1953...

The Invicta 1953 bezel insert is paper thin and stamped, not machined. It looks good in the watch but in reality it’s a POS compared to a machined insert. A proper sized machined aluminum insert *might* fit, but every ceramic insert I tried was 2x too thick and obviously way too small (I was just testing insert thickness). The bezel is made for a thin sloping insert and there doesn’t appear to be much leeway. I don’t think a flat insert will work. 

The lumed pip in my bezel insert crumbled and fell out. It’s not the type with a machined collar that fits into a drilled hole in the insert. Invicta simply punched a circular dent in the insert and stuck it in. 

Hands need to be longer to accommodate the large dial. I assume fewer options. I modded the stock hands including a drop of lume on the seconds hand. I would have liked to use some snowflake or Mercedes hands but what I have seemed all too short. 

Dials are larger with fewer options than the usual 28.5mm of which there are lots of options. 

The caseback is larger than 8926. My sterile plain casebacks do not fit. 

My aftermarket oyster and jubilee bracelets do not fit. The stock bracelet looks good though and can be debranded. 

The machining of the case looks really good and a cut above the 8926. The crown fits snugly in the crown tube and threads perfectly.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Engraver Sam said:


> Thoughts on the Invicta 1953...
> 
> The Invicta 1953 bezel insert is paper thin and stamped, not machined. It looks good in the watch but in reality it's a POS compared to a machined insert. A proper sized machined aluminum insert *might* fit, but every ceramic insert I tried was 2x too thick and obviously way too small (I was just testing insert thickness). The bezel is made for a thin sloping insert and there doesn't appear to be much leeway. I don't think a flat insert will work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thoughts and review from a modder's perspective! I'm picking one of these up soon and looking forward to playing around with it.

I already designed a dial adapter based on the dimensions you guys gave me.














I have some budding ideas with the bezel, but nothing until I get the watch in my hands.

A few guys have already ordered their own adapters and I will be testing it too as soon as I can. Here's a link if you are also interested:

https://www.shapeways.com/product/H...-5mm-dial-adapter?optionId=149443232&li=shops

Oh, also a guy from Instagram made a YouTube video of the adapter designed for the 41mm sterile Omega case if someone wants to see Shapeways 'strong and flexible' material in action.


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

didymus03 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts and review from a modder's perspective! I'm picking one of these up soon and looking forward to playing around with it.
> 
> I already designed a dial adapter based on the dimensions you guys gave me.
> View attachment 14901795
> ...


Keep us posted!! Looks like a good solution.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Sooooo, what are your thoughts on the rainbow Rolex's? This is 40mm with a screw down crown, which sound like a perfect candidate for a dial and movement swap. You either love it or hate it. I'm not hating it.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

120Clicks said:


> Sooooo, what are your thoughts on the rainbow Rolex's?


Perfect candidate for a dial, movement, bezel, case, crown, and bracelet swap.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> Thanks for the thoughts and review from a modder's perspective! I'm picking one of these up soon and looking forward to playing around with it.
> 
> I already designed a dial adapter based on the dimensions you guys gave me.
> View attachment 14901795
> ...


I'm interested but will wait until you receive your watch so you can make any changes that might need to be changed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Engraver Sam said:


> To remove the last bit of dial branding that was too stubborn to remove with naphtha.


Got it. Tganks


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I had to laugh today. I'm wearing this and at the bank the teller says "nice watch!" To which I thanked her. She then says "you should sell it. Big money for one of those right now! You'll have no trouble getting $20k for it!" I thought 'wow! I had no idea a Tiger dialled, Seiko powered 8926 had soared in value so much!'

So if anyone is interested....I'll blow it out at a steal of a deal...50%...first one to send me 10k gets it! Lol.

She must have thought it was a vintage submariner. Perhaps a creamy marker'd 5513!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

maccasvanquish said:


> I had to laugh today. I'm wearing this and at the bank the teller says "nice watch!" To which I thanked her. She then says "you should sell it. Big money for one of those right now! You'll have no trouble getting $20k for it!" I thought 'wow! I had no idea a Tiger dialled, Seiko powered 8926 had soared in value so much!'
> 
> So if anyone is interested....I'll blow it out at a steal of a deal...50%...first one to send me 10k gets it! Lol.
> 
> ...


I wont give you a penny over $9k


----------



## beejayjay (Aug 23, 2017)

Jowls said:


> So I'm having trouble with the Raffles Time submariner caseback. I've never used one before and I feel like I'm missing something. The problem is that the diameter of plastic spacer ring on the NH35 is too small to be supported by the Raffles caseback, and so the movement slides down into the caseback when everything is installed:
> 
> View attachment 14363055
> 
> ...


I just discovered this problem last night completing a 8926 project. It took me a while to figure it out. And then I googled. And then I found your post. Oh well.

Has anyone discovered a spacer to make it work?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

This watch could be a nice base with the crystal times top hat and the above plastic rings.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Engraver Sam (May 24, 2007)

beejayjay said:


> I just discovered this problem last night completing a 8926 project. It took me a while to figure it out. And then I googled. And then I found your post. Oh well.
> 
> Has anyone discovered a spacer to make it work?


Same thing happened to me on a build. Other NH35s fit snug and tight but one was loose and the Raffles back could not be used. Obviously some inconsistencies in case dimensions. A spacer would be an excellent solution if you could find or make one.


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

rbesass said:


> This watch could be a nice base with the crystal times top hat and the above plastic rings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So to clarify: this case doesnt have Invicta branding on the side?!?!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

biggymo6 said:


> So to clarify: this case doesnt have Invicta branding on the side?!?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Correct. All of these pieces I've seen didn't have the Invicta branding we are all used to


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

biggymo6 said:


> So to clarify: this case doesnt have Invicta branding on the side?!?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


That is correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

So I bought a 8926 off of ebay but turns out its a 9933 so everything I bought is for an NH35 movement. Could I swap the ETA movement for a NH35? I would assume the case would be the same but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

BourbonButcher said:


> So I bought a 8926 off of ebay but turns out its a 9933 so everything I bought is for an NH35 movement. Could I swap the ETA movement for a NH35? I would assume the case would be the same but I'm not totally sure.


What is an Invicta 9933? Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> What is an Invicta 9933? Do you have a picture of it?


They are almost identical but I will say the bracelet is stout. The clasp is different and quite frankly much better. All the link are solid, including where the pins meet the case. After some research, apparently I got it for a steal but hopefully I can swap movements. The case is the same OD.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

BourbonButcher said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > What is an Invicta 9933? Do you have a picture of it?
> ...


Ohhhh, the 9937. Gotcha. Well, here's my take on that. I would bet most of the case measurements will be different from the 8926 due to the fact, that is Invicta's Swiss made sibling to the 8926. I would imagine everything is made to fit that case specifically. Enjoy that one for what it is and get an actual 8926 or 9094 to mod. Good luck!


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

BourbonButcher said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > What is an Invicta 9933? Do you have a picture of it?
> ...


I'll trade you for a NH35A version.?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

BourbonButcher said:


> So I bought a 8926 off of ebay but turns out its a 9933 so everything I bought is for an NH35 movement. Could I swap the ETA movement for a NH35? I would assume the case would be the same but I'm not totally sure.


As others have said, don't muck it up trying to convert it to Seiko. If must have a Seiko movement, swap with someone or just sell the 9937 outright.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks gang, something is wrong with the movement and must be swapped regardless so maybe I'll buy another ETA. I had purchased this for an BSH dial but I suppose I'll just buy another 8926. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

BourbonButcher said:


> Thanks gang, something is wrong with the movement and must be swapped regardless so maybe I'll buy another ETA. I had purchased this for an BSH dial but I suppose I'll just buy another 8926. Thanks for your replies!


I don't have any BSH dials for sale, but my understanding is there are more ETA dials available than Seiko at the moment.


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

jzoo said:


> I don't have any BSH dials for sale, but my understanding is there are more ETA dials available than Seiko at the moment.


I have already removed all of the branding on it so I suppose I'll brain storm on an idea for a new watch.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

BourbonButcher said:


> I have already removed all of the branding on it so I suppose I'll brain storm on an idea for a new watch.


Talk to rbesass since I'm sure that's where the dial came from. He has ETA dials available.


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

BourbonButcher said:


> Thanks gang, something is wrong with the movement and must be swapped regardless so maybe I'll buy another ETA. I had purchased this for an BSH dial but I suppose I'll just buy another 8926. Thanks for your replies!


Just curious is this the add from your purchase? He too says there is something wrong with the movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Ham615 said:


> Just curious is this the add from your purchase? He too says there is something wrong with the movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did buy it from eBay but it was advertised as an 8926


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

From start to finish. The pic on the left is just after grinding the case down to remove the branding. After that, every other step to get to the final polished product on the right was done by hand.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

120Clicks said:


> From start to finish. The pic on the left is just after grinding the case down to remove the branding. After that, every other step to get to the final polished product on the right was done by hand.
> 
> View attachment 14916663


Great job, that looks super nice!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > From start to finish. The pic on the left is just after grinding the case down to remove the branding. After that, every other step to get to the final polished product on the right was done by hand.
> ...


Thanks Bro!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

This build is coming along nicely 🙂














I also tried this blue insert and I think this is the winner. The original build called for brown, but this looks gorgeous!


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

rbesass said:


> This watch could be a nice base with the crystal times top hat and the above plastic rings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome with that top hat, I came close to ripping one out of an skx build to pop it into mine, but finally just made a trip to the CT site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

rbesass said:


> This watch could be a nice base with the crystal times top hat and the above plastic rings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, looks really good with a tophat, I ordered a single dome sapphire from dagaz but I might have to get a tophat also.


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

St1y1 said:


> Just did the bezel insert, next is dial & hands.


Where did you source the bezel insert from? I'm looking for a red triangle one for mine. Thanks.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Got the dial & hour hand installed. Pup dog wanted to play as I was working on my watch & I totally wrecked the minute & second hand, so I had to order new ones & am waiting yet again. I like how it's coming out so far though. Aloha, bezel insert is from tiger concepts.


schaumi2 said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > Just did the bezel insert, next is dial & hands.
> ...


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

schaumi2 said:


> Where did you source the bezel insert from? I'm looking for a red triangle one for mine. Thanks.


Tiger concepts have some nice bezel inserts. The quality is one of the best I've worked with and they come with the adhesive already on the back.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Hey folks, looking for a quick recommendation on hands for my first build. I'm doing a MilSub mod to honor the births of my children and am just struggling to decide which handset to order from which vendor. It seems like the only places I've found the Sword/MilSub look is Yobokies, Dagaz, and Raffles. Do you all have a preference on who provides the best quality? Also, should I order the metallic silver outlined hands or black outlined? I recognize this is very subjective, but would love to hear what folks have to say. For reference to the dial, I am using the BSHT Mariana dial with "white" lume markers.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Also, which Raffles caseback will fit the 8926 scalloped version? I see Raffles has one for the 8926OB but have read they have some subtle differences and don't want to order one that won't fit. Thanks again to everyone for helping out!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Rabirnie said:


> Hey folks, looking for a quick recommendation on hands for my first build. I'm doing a MilSub mod to honor the births of my children and am just struggling to decide which handset to order from which vendor. It seems like the only places I've found the Sword/MilSub look is Yobokies, Dagaz, and Raffles. Do you all have a preference on who provides the best quality? Also, should I order the metallic silver outlined hands or black outlined? I recognize this is very subjective, but would love to hear what folks have to say. For reference to the dial, I am using the BSHT Mariana dial with "white" lume markers.





Rabirnie said:


> Also, which Raffles caseback will fit the 8926 scalloped version? I see Raffles has one for the 8926OB but have read they have some subtle differences and don't want to order one that won't fit. Thanks again to everyone for helping out!


I can say that I've ordered handsets from both Yobokies and Dagaz. Quality is both about the same. I will say that shipping wise, I prefer to order from Dagaz, but Yobokies has a wider selection. And as far as casebacks, anything you order that is "supposed" to fit the 8926 may be subject to case differences. I've heard of more people having success than not. I've have a used caseback on a 9094ob and I ordered one that's listed for an 8926 bit it hasn't arrived yet. And that brings me to my next point. Shipping from Raffles takes f o r e v e r... You basically have to order something, forget that you ever ordered anything, and whenever it shows up, you can act surprised.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

A colleague dropped and cracked his Mickey Mouse Invicta crystal. Anyone know the size and or a source for a replacement crystal? I know he'd probably be SOL for a cyclops, but a sapphire crystal would probably be better for him, anyways.

Thanks for any insight.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

2manywatchs said:


> A colleague dropped and cracked his Mickey Mouse Invicta crystal. Anyone know the size and or a source for a replacement crystal? I know he'd probably be SOL for a cyclops, but a sapphire crystal would probably be better for him, anyways.
> 
> Thanks for any insight.


Unless it's a weird 38.5mm case, then it should be the standard 30mm crystal (some of the Disney watches were made a little smaller.) Crystal Times or Esslinger are your two best bets. Remember, the stock crystal is 2.5mm thick. So, order accordingly.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

120Clicks said:


> Unless it's a weird 38.5mm case, then it should be the standard 30mm crystal (some of the Disney watches were made a little smaller.) Crystal Times or Esslinger are your two best bets. Remember, the stock crystal is 2.5mm thick. So, order accordingly.


Thank you for the insight. I will press the crystal out and, assuming it doesn't shatter, try to take an accurate measurement. Thanks again!


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

2manywatchs said:


> Thank you for the insight. I will press the crystal out and, assuming it doesn't shatter, try to take an accurate measurement. Thanks again!


If it is the stock 8926OB crystal (using the NH35 mvt) I have a number of them that I have removed when doing mods.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Rabirnie said:


> Hey folks, looking for a quick recommendation on hands for my first build. I'm doing a MilSub mod to honor the births of my children and am just struggling to decide which handset to order from which vendor. It seems like the only places I've found the Sword/MilSub look is Yobokies, Dagaz, and Raffles. Do you all have a preference on who provides the best quality? Also, should I order the metallic silver outlined hands or black outlined? I recognize this is very subjective, but would love to hear what folks have to say. For reference to the dial, I am using the BSHT Mariana dial with "white" lume markers.


I would do silver swords for a milsub. I have used them all. I would rate them in order: Dagaz, Raffles, then Yobokies. I like Dagaz second hand shape the best, lume is quite good, his shipping takes half as long than the rest and doesn't send signature required. Raffles is quite a bit cheaper. I don't see any reason to buy Yobokies sword hands unless you're matching one of his dials. Tiger Concepts has silver swords for NH35 as well and at a very good price. I haven't tried them but worth a shot since you probably want to get the milsub insert there anyway.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

flamingrabbit said:


> If it is the stock 8926OB crystal (using the NH35 mvt) I have a number of them that I have removed when doing mods.


I am not sure of the base watch used for the Disney version. I suppose I need to get the crystal out and measure it. Does it just press out like a Seiko? I still have my watch press from my SKX modding days.

Thanks!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

2manywatchs said:


> flamingrabbit said:
> 
> 
> > If it is the stock 8926OB crystal (using the NH35 mvt) I have a number of them that I have removed when doing mods.
> ...


Yeah, the crystal will just press out but I would be careful because it looks like it will just crumble. Anyways, what's the model number that's engraved on the caseback? I can look it up and tell you what you've got.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

120Clicks said:


> Yeah, the crystal will just press out but I would be careful because it looks like it will just crumble. Anyways, what's the model number that's engraved on the caseback? I can look it up and tell you what you've got.


Looks like 24758.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

2manywatchs said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the crystal will just press out but I would be careful because it looks like it will just crumble. Anyways, what's the model number that's engraved on the caseback? I can look it up and tell you what you've got.
> ...


Looks like you got a standard 8926ob. So the 30mm crystal is what you need. I also have a spare stock pro diver crystal on hand if you want it. Whatever you decide, you're at the right place for help!


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

2manywatchs said:


> A colleague dropped and cracked his Mickey Mouse Invicta crystal. Anyone know the size and or a source for a replacement crystal? I know he'd probably be SOL for a cyclops, but a sapphire crystal would probably be better for him, anyways.
> 
> Thanks for any insight.


Let me check tomorrow morning when I get off shift. I have several Invicta crystals so if I have one that fits, it's yours for free.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

flamingrabbit said:


> If it is the stock 8926OB crystal (using the NH35 mvt) I have a number of them that I have removed when doing mods.





120Clicks said:


> Looks like you got a standard 8926ob. So the 30mm crystal is what you need. I also have a spare stock pro diver crystal on hand if you want it. Whatever you decide, you're at the right place for help!
> View attachment 14930959





BourbonButcher said:


> Let me check tomorrow morning when I get off shift. I have several Invicta crystals so if I have one that fits, it's yours for free.


Thank you ALL for the help and VERY generous offers for replacement crystals!!!!. I did a number of mods on Seikos a few years back but this is my first shot at an Invicta. My colleague is a huge Disney fan and runs the wood shop at work. It would be cool if I could get this back up and running for him.

I measured what was left of the crystal with digital calipers before seeing the last couple replies.... sure enough 30mm by 2.4(5)mm. I used some Rodico putty to get the glass dust off of the dial and Mickey applique. I then used a hand duster/puffer to blow it clean. There are some micro scratches on the dial from the glass shards, but nothing I think he'll see with the naked eye.

I also struggled to get the bezel off. I did, but it's not the same system as a Seiko. I'm off to find a video for how to put it back on because I can't get the retention clip to seat into the groove, especially when trying to include the click spring at the same time. I'm sure there's a trick.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

2manywatchs said:


> I'm sure there's a trick.


Looks like I need to take the insert off and replace the retaining clip from the top side.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

2manywatchs said:


> Looks like I need to take the insert off and replace the retaining clip from the top side.


You managed to take the bezel off, without bending it?! Oh boy LOL. And like you've discovered, you have to remove the insert to access the retainer clip. As long as Invicta has given you the proper clearance, you can remove it in minutes. And then reinstalls in the reverse order.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

120Clicks said:


> You managed to take the bezel off, without bending it?! Oh boy LOL.


 That's how I feel... now.


----------



## flamingrabbit (Jan 7, 2015)

2manywatchs said:


> Thank you ALL for the help and VERY generous offers for replacement crystals!!!!. I did a number of mods on Seikos a few years back but this is my first shot at an Invicta. My colleague is a huge Disney fan and runs the wood shop at work. It would be cool if I could get this back up and running for him.
> 
> I measured what was left of the crystal with digital calipers before seeing the last couple replies.... sure enough 30mm by 2.4(5)mm. I used some Rodico putty to get the glass dust off of the dial and Mickey applique. I then used a hand duster/puffer to blow it clean. There are some micro scratches on the dial from the glass shards, but nothing I think he'll see with the naked eye.
> 
> ...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I finally put this together and love the look.

One big problem, the minute hand is loose. I got these a long time ago, so I don't know the vendor. Does anyone know if this handset needs to be bent to work? I'm really sad, it took forever for me to get the second hand on.

Advice welcome and appreciated!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Not sure about the seconds hand but hour+minute look like One second closer...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks, exactly, they are from One Second Closer

Have others found their minute hand to be loose?


----------



## cocoleon (Feb 28, 2020)

LifeTrekker said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great mod! Where'd you pick up the bezel?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

swank said:


> Thanks, exactly, they are from One Second Closer
> 
> Have others found their minute hand to be loose?


Wait a second, this is weird, when I pull out the crown to set the time, it doesn't seem like the minute hand is lose. I shake it and it doesn't move. But when I push in the crown the minute hand moves when shake the watch. Does that behavior make any sense to anyone???

I think maybe the minute hand is just loose. Some of you have talked about the need to squeeze minute hands a bit. Do the One.Second.Closer hands need that? If so, how does one do that properly? Then will the minute hand stay put for the long term?

I really like these hands and they look great with the dial and bezel, so I'd like to make them work. Help appreciated, thank you!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

swank said:


> Wait a second, this is weird, when I pull out the crown to set the time, it doesn't seem like the minute hand is lose. I shake it and it doesn't move. But when I push in the crown the minute hand moves when shake the watch. Does that behavior make any sense to anyone???
> 
> I think maybe the minute hand is just loose. Some of you have talked about the need to squeeze minute hands a bit. Do the One.Second.Closer hands need that? If so, how does one do that properly? Then will the minute hand stay put for the long term?
> 
> I really like these hands and they look great with the dial and bezel, so I'd like to make them work. Help appreciated, thank you!


I've had to squeeze some minute hands from various vendors. Even if others haven't had the same issue with the same vendor there's always a chance that your pinion and hands are on opposite sides of their manufacturing tolerances.

I like to get the hand in a small pair of pliers or strong tweezers and put it under strong magnification. Then you put light steady pressure and watch for the hole to deform to a slight oval. Take it slow. None that I've done have come loose again yet.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

swank said:


> View attachment 14935773
> 
> 
> I finally put this together and love the look.
> ...


Cool, nice build.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Made a new work watch out of parts from different projects that didn't happen. I love the combination of parts! The seconds hand lume floats right down the middle of the minute track and it makes me so happy.









Stella WRA Acrylic Crystal, chrome retention ring
Rafflestime dial from ebay
Tiger Concepts bezel insert
Lucius Atelier hands
SEL jubilee from honcosstraps on ebay (perfect fit, easy $20)

I need advice though. I'm looking for a really nice solid end link Oyster-style bracelet with a glidelock or some other kind of extension. I had an easy-link style one on my Tisell that I loved. I've tried a few but none fit. Any ideas? Is there a specific reference number of Rolex that I could search bracelets and KNOW that the solid end links would fit?

EDIT: Also if you're looking at dials from these guys, every mark on this dial IS lume, even the minute marks, and the lume is awesome for the price. It's at least on par with Dagaz. Great purchase!


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

MrPearly said:


> Made a new work watch out of parts from different projects that didn't happen. I love the combination of parts! The seconds hand lume floats right down the middle of the minute track and it makes me so happy.
> 
> View attachment 14938825
> 
> ...


Great looking build.

I bought this bracelet from Watchery2016 on fleebay. I love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

MrPearly said:


> Made a new work watch out of parts from different projects that didn't happen. I love the combination of parts! The seconds hand lume floats right down the middle of the minute track and it makes me so happy.
> 
> View attachment 14938825
> 
> ...


I like this a lot. Original, and fits well together as its own watch. Well done!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ham615 said:


> Great looking build.
> 
> I bought this bracelet from Watchery2016 on fleebay. I love it.
> 
> ...


Did that fit without having to file the end links at all? I got a very similar one a long time ago but had to work the ends for a while and it was a bit of a PITA.

Also, I've noticed that the fit is slightly different on some of my pro divers. Have you tried that bracelet on others?


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

didymus03 said:


> Did that fit without having to file the end links at all? I got a very similar one a long time ago but had to work the ends for a while and it was a bit of a PITA.
> 
> Also, I've noticed that the fit is slightly different on some of my pro divers. Have you tried that bracelet on others?


I didn't have to file, it is pretty tight though. I have had it on my TC 5508.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Thanks! This was the first one I built that I'm having trouble taking off. That's a good sign. I have a set of dagaz "Concorde" hands coming for it, kinda of a Sinn build, but this turned out better.

The Lorier turned me on to this style of handset and it's hard to let go of.


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi guys, let me just say that this is a truly *horrible* thread. There I was all happy with my _cheap-ass milgauss_ and now all I want to do is make another, more interesting mod. Murphy's bezels look great and I need to do something more colourful and interesting with the dial and hands. I'll order another 8926OB soon...

Before this 8926OB I had pressed a few crystals and bezels onto Orients and Seikos, but this is my first "real" mod - degaz dial and hands, ebay bezel insert, filed down case and cyclops removed. I'm waiting on a bubble dome crystal from degaz, but it's 90% done.

Leading up to this I was worried about installing the hands and shaping the case, but I struggled the most with knocking out the crown tube and removing the cyclops, I must have dropped the crystal half a dozen times, the thing was bouncing all around my garage, hence a couple of chips. Meh.

After shaping the case sides I used emery boards to finish them. I placed the case face side down on the bench and slid the emery boards along the bench beside it, letting them curve around the case. This gave nice, straight brushing. I wasn't after a polished finish.

Enough yammering, I'm sure everyone has seen a million Milgauss inspired invictas, but here it is


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Hilarious, I don't know how that ugly - ass omega ended up there!


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Here's my ocean ghost I've done up a little. Before







Befive



















Tophat crystal from esslinger & some hands from the bay. When I first got the watch I wasn't a big fan of the crown but now with that second hand I think it looks a lot better.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> Here's my ocean ghost I've done up a little. Before
> View attachment 14951299
> 
> Befive
> ...


Looks great! The crystal and second hand are awesome

IG: 120ClicksWatchBldrs


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my ocean ghost I've done up a little. Before
> ...


Mahalo, I've also got a blue dial that I'm not sure what I like do with yet. Looking for a single domed sapphire but still on the hunt?


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > St1y1 said:
> ...


Tried PMing you some info, but it won't let me..


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > 120Clicks said:
> ...


I wonder why? Have I not posted enough or something?


----------



## Benson V. (Dec 9, 2011)

Love this thread and the work being done, Here are a couple of my 8926 mods


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> I wonder why? Have I not posted enough or something?


Beats me. Anyways... Look in the Bay of the E. Search for single dome crystal and make sure you pick one with a 2.5mm thickness. Done and done!


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder why? Have I not posted enough or something?
> ...


The edge thickness is 3.5mm on stock, would the 2.5mm look funny, sit too low?


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > St1y1 said:
> ...


For an 8926 or 9094 or the like, the edge thickness is 2.5mm


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > 120Clicks said:
> ...


Nah, I'm talking about the ocean ghost...but on the 9094







Case debranded













Crown guards removed.
I'm gonna try to give the sides a decent brushing, we'll see. I also pick up a nh36, maybe it'll go in this case. I just got a tophat too, that might go in my 8926 & the dd sapphire in this case. On to dial, hands, bezel insert. Damn, might as well as get a new bezel, maybe Murphys & a solid caseback & a milled clasp bracelet. Sounds like a plan🤙


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > St1y1 said:
> ...


Nice progress!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Yobokies dial and hands, Tiger bezel insert


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

konax said:


> Yobokies dial and hands, Tiger bezel insert


Nice, tastefully done. How's yobokies lume, would you consider it on par with dagaz?


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > 120Clicks said:
> ...


Mahalo, starting to feel like a crack fiend with all the mods I like do to most of my watches. I could never stand stock for most things, I like one off customs, especially if I can do it myself🤙


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

I need advices from experts. 

I made my decision to go with GS Diver-Tite dome acrylic with 8926OB. Knowing the watch has 30mm x 2.5mm dimension crystal with gasket, if want to achieve good water resistance(washing hands to swimming) with the new acrylic crystal:
What size should I get? I read someone went with 30.2mm with existing gasket. 
Or should I use gasket that comes with the acrylic? 

Any advice would be highly appreciated. 

Stay healthy all!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

younggilee said:


> I need advices from experts.
> 
> I made my decision to go with GS Diver-Tite dome acrylic with 8926OB. Knowing the watch has 30mm x 2.5mm dimension crystal with gasket, if want to achieve good water resistance(washing hands to swimming) with the new acrylic crystal:
> What size should I get? I read someone went with 30.2mm with existing gasket.
> ...


The GS Diver-Tite has a built in tension ring and technically can be used without a gasket. 
However, I have had the best results with water resistance using the stock gasket or equivalent. This is not to mention that the larger crystal will interfere with the bezel insert if you don't use a gasket. 
Generally, I've used a 30.1mm, and frozen it before pressing it in. The size tolerances on the acrylic crystals aren't the best, so sometimes it's wise to buy a couple in different sizes (30mm, 30.1mm, 30.2mm) to make sure you get one the correct size.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

younggilee said:


> I need advices from experts.
> 
> I made my decision to go with GS Diver-Tite dome acrylic with 8926OB. Knowing the watch has 30mm x 2.5mm dimension crystal with gasket, if want to achieve good water resistance(washing hands to swimming) with the new acrylic crystal:
> What size should I get? I read someone went with 30.2mm with existing gasket.
> ...


I'll start with I'm not an expert. However I did put an acrylic crystal in my 8926. I got the 30mm for use with the existing gasket. This watch I used a Deluxe low dome acrylic from eBay. It worked fine for my purposes (desk diving) but I would probably recommend a slightly larger diameter with that particular crystal. At least a 30.1mm maybe even 30.2. On the Invicta 1953 (and subsequently SKX009) I tried the GS DT again on size with the existing gasket and it was a much tighter fit. I think the Deluxe was slightly undersized and the thicker DT is probably closer to spec. For the DT I would probably go on size again.

As I understand it the acrylic crystals were designed to use without the gasket with tension ring or glue. However the problem with going for a larger crystal without the gasket is staying within the bezel insert. It's a bit of a guessing game but you're safe size wise staying with the spec size.

Now as to water resistance I have no idea. I'm looking at getting a wet pressure tester but currently haven't tested anything I've built. I probably wouldn't use an acrylic for any water sports. ? I think of acrylic as looks cool but takes a lot of work to maintain. As such I treat it as fragile since it's so easily scratched. YMMV.


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you for your advice!
I just ordered GS Diver-Tite 30.1mm and 30.2mm to be safe.


----------



## ktsang47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bought a white dial without minute track. Is it gonna look weird with a blue bezel


----------



## camaroz1985 (May 10, 2019)

ktsang47 said:


> Bought a white dial without minute track. Is it gonna look weird with a blue bezel


I don't think so, but I was thinking of doing something similar with mine. Maybe even go so far as blue hands to match the bezel.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

ktsang47 said:


> Bought a white dial without minute track. Is it gonna look weird with a blue bezel


You can offset the lack of minute track with full bezel ticks (milsub style).


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Benson V. said:


> Love this thread and the work being done, Here are a couple of my 8926 mods
> View attachment 14952953


I like this one. Where did you get the hands?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

***** said:


> I like this one. Where did you get the hands?


Looks great, but before you do something like that beware that chrome hands don't have the best visibility on that dial in certain conditions. I had tried it out a while on one of my builds and it looked great in certain light, but was quite hard to read in other lighting.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

double post


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here are a couple of recent ones:


----------



## Kottmossa (Jul 29, 2018)

Nothing revolutinary, but I am very satisfied with this Milsub mod


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Kottmossa said:


> Nothing revolutinary, but I am very satisfied with this Milsub mod
> 
> View attachment 14987523
> 
> ...


Good job, it looks great!


----------



## Kottmossa (Jul 29, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> Good job, it looks great!


Thank you, means a lot coming from someone with your skills


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> Looks great, but before you do something like that beware that chrome hands don't have the best visibility on that dial in certain conditions. I had tried it out a while on one of my builds and it looked great in certain light, but was quite hard to read in other lighting.
> View attachment 14983091
> View attachment 14983093
> View attachment 14983097


I agree. In the right light, everything but the lumed numbers disappears.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> I agree. In the right light, everything but the lumed numbers disappears.


Wow that really disappears! What insert is that? Was it the right size or did you have to modify it?


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Adventures in watch building. I rebuilt my 8926 with new dial and hands and replaced the acrylic with a sapphire. The missing pip looked fine for the milsub but was a bit of a problem for this build. I found a spare lume dot that fit in the parts bin. So that was sorted without much fuss.

I had wanted to put Dagaz swords on but he is sold out. The minute hand from the mercs I got from Esslinger was too loose. I ended up using the stock Invicta hands with the Esslinger second hand just to get it going.

I also had trouble with the first movement I tried. It was a 7S36 that already had the black date wheel but it wouldn't start up. So I tried doing the black date wheel swap to stock Invicta NH and it seized up the time set for some reason. Then finally I just used another NH without the date wheel swap. Together! For now...

Looks great on a tropic.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Enjoying a spring Canadian walk w my wife and kids! I'm a blessed man!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidKors (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi guys. I am just absolutely amazed about your modded watches. I bought an Invicta 9404 recently. It seems to have the same cage size then the 89 ones. I am looking for a new bezel but couldnt find one yet. Do you have an idea where i can get one that fits?


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

DavidKors said:


> Hi guys. I am just absolutely amazed about your modded watches. I bought an Invicta 9404 recently. It seems to have the same cage size then the 89 ones. I am looking for a new bezel but couldnt find one yet. Do you have an idea where i can get one that fits?


Tiger Concept has a great selection.

http://tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html

Or eBay.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

DavidKors said:


> Hi guys. I am just absolutely amazed about your modded watches. I bought an Invicta 9404 recently. It seems to have the same cage size then the 89 ones. I am looking for a new bezel but couldnt find one yet. Do you have an idea where i can get one that fits?


It looks like that one is a scalloped bezel version which probably means that your crystal is 29.5mm. If you're looking for the bezel itself, the only source I know of is https://murphymanufacturing.com/factory_store.html (scroll down to the Invicta section and there are two style options).

If you're looking for inserts, then as mentioned Tiger concepts is a great source, also Ken's store (raffles) and ebay for rolex 16800,16803,16808,16610,16613,16618, 5508.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Adventures in watch building. I rebuilt my 8926 with new dial and hands and replaced the acrylic with a sapphire. The missing pip looked fine for the milsub but was a bit of a problem for this build. I found a spare lume dot that fit in the parts bin. So that was sorted without much fuss.
> 
> I had wanted to put Dagaz swords on but he is sold out. The minute hand from the mercs I got from Esslinger was too loose. I ended up using the stock Invicta hands with the Esslinger second hand just to get it going.
> 
> ...


Looks good with those hands too! Have you ever tried pinching the minute hand? If you go slow under magnification it isn't too hard. I've done a few and so far they've all stuck fine.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Starting to work on yet another case mod...


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Adventures in watch building. I rebuilt my 8926 with new dial and hands and replaced the acrylic with a sapphire. The missing pip looked fine for the milsub but was a bit of a problem for this build. I found a spare lume dot that fit in the parts bin. So that was sorted without much fuss.
> 
> I had wanted to put Dagaz swords on but he is sold out. The minute hand from the mercs I got from Esslinger was too loose. I ended up using the stock Invicta hands with the Esslinger second hand just to get it going.
> 
> ...


I really liked mine with the "milsub" style bezel insert as well, but I wanted to try this out since I had anyways done all the work on the bezel and I really like it. A completely different watch now though.


----------



## jakartans (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi there.. i have a 8926 that comes with nh35 movement... Is the case will fit with miyota 8205 ??
Im planning to do a movement swap since i broke my nh35 😞


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

jakartans said:


> Hi there.. i have a 8926 that comes with nh35 movement... Is the case will fit with miyota 8205 ??
> Im planning to do a movement swap since i broke my nh35 &#55357;&#56862;


I had this issue with an Invicta ETA that stopped working so I tried swapping it with a NH35. I did not fit so I would assume the case is designed specifically for its intended movement. The NH35 is a great movement if that is what you are worried about.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

jakartans said:


> Hi there.. i have a 8926 that comes with nh35 movement... Is the case will fit with miyota 8205 ??
> Im planning to do a movement swap since i broke my nh35 &#55357;&#56862;


The 8205 will not fit. Stick with the NH35. You can get the NH35 or NH36 for $25 online or $30 on the Bay.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Kottmossa said:


> Nothing revolutinary, but I am very satisfied with this Milsub mod
> 
> View attachment 14987523
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm just about finished with this case finally. It is chamfered on both top and bottom and I went for pointy crown guards without much curve on the top slope.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

didymus03 said:


> I'm just about finished with this case finally. It is chamfered on both top and bottom and I went for pointy crown guards without much curve on the top slope.
> 
> View attachment 15010575
> View attachment 15010577
> View attachment 15010579


You sir have a gift! Always love seeing what you are doing with your case designs, mods, and the level of finishing you execute. Top class!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a 9937 I bought a year ago, looking to get a sapphire crystal with cyclops as well as a (preferably lumed) sapphire or ceramic bezel insert. Anyone have a good recommendation? Thanks!


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

here's my newest



















Got a dial & handset come in today from carloswus so I redid my 8926ob. 62mas dial & hands, tophat crystal. Was waiting for a handset from the bay but it's in limbo right now I guess so I went this route, this is what is was looking like till today






I'll rock it like this till the hands from the bay come in then I'll get a bezel insert for the fifty four & I got a spare case to build the fifty four in & I'll continue on the first vision🤙


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

TGI MILFriday brothers.

Have the day off today but for all the brothers working today in the words of a famous southern gentleman "Gitter Done" ;-p










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> here's my newest
> View attachment 15021207
> View attachment 15021209
> View attachment 15021211
> ...


Very nice! Love the crystal choice!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I thought I'd upload this here too.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello, all.

I've pressed in a lot of Seiko crystals in my days, but I find myself in uncharted territory with this one...

Is there a trick to pressing in a crystal with a cyclops on it? My crystal press's nylon dies are flat. As they contact the cyclops before the rest of the crystal, I'm worried about either placing undue pressure on it or scratching it. I can place a microfiber cloth between the die and the crystal to prevent scratches, but I'll still be putting a lot of force directly on that cyclops.

Am I missing a trick of the trade?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > here's my newest
> ...


Mahalo, I really like the tophat look, if I could only find one with colored ar, I think would be dope🤙


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

didymus03 said:


> I thought I'd upload this here too.
> 
> View attachment 15028659
> 
> ...


Very nice build, but how thick is the crystal?

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

TagTime said:


> Very nice build, but how thick is the crystal?
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


This one is a 3mm flat sapphire. I got it extra thick as I'm eventually planning on using a sloped "SKX" stainless steel insert on a murphy manufacturing coin edge bezel made to take 38mm inserts. That'll sit up a bit higher and I don't mind the crystal sitting proud, but I dislike it sitting lower than the insert. I should be good with this crystal.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

2manywatchs said:


> Hello, all.
> 
> I've pressed in a lot of Seiko crystals in my days, but I find myself in uncharted territory with this one...
> 
> ...


I mostly use a concave nylon die, but I suppose you could just put something flat in between your die and the crystal, as long as it isn't too hard or soft...


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

didymus03 said:


> This one is a 3mm flat sapphire. I got it extra thick as I'm eventually planning on using a sloped "SKX" stainless steel insert on a murphy manufacturing coin edge bezel made to take 38mm inserts. That'll sit up a bit higher and I don't mind the crystal sitting proud, but I dislike it sitting lower than the insert. I should be good with this crystal.


Thanks for the info, that gives me a good reference for my future mods.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

2manywatchs said:


> Hello, all.
> 
> I've pressed in a lot of Seiko crystals in my days, but I find myself in uncharted territory with this one...
> 
> ...


A concave nylon die and use a Dremel to notch the lip slightly to create a little bit of clearance for the cyclops. You should be golden. Good luck!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

The "before" and many "afters"








IG: 120clickswatchbldrs


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

120Clicks said:


> The "before" and many "afters"
> View attachment 15034645
> 
> 
> IG: 120clickswatchbldrs


Nice afters.

Liking the Kermit. Do you remember where you got the insert, looks like a deeper green than most of the others out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Lduffer said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > The "before" and many "afters"
> ...


Thank you! And the insert came from e bay. From seller: wholesaleoutlet990. I've ordered a green and a red insert from them and they're both very nice quality.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

I thought I should post this here. Just finished this earlier this week. I really like the look.

I call this BSH Ice.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

didymus03 said:


> I mostly use a concave nylon die, but I suppose you could just put something flat in between your die and the crystal, as long as it isn't too hard or soft...


Thank you!


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

120Clicks said:


> A concave nylon die and use a Dremel to notch the lip slightly to create a little bit of clearance for the cyclops. You should be golden. Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Just got this bezel from Murphys







I think it'll look really nice once I finish the case







I got a nh36 to put in this case, now for dial & hands🤙


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

IG: 120clickswatchbldrs


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

120Clicks said:


> View attachment 15048811
> 
> 
> IG: 120clickswatchbldrs


Nice🤙


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

St1y1 said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 15048811
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Cart3rlfc (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello,

I have an old invicta two tone, it was actually my first mechanical watch, and somewhat sparked the interest! 

I now want to mod it and remove the gold from the bezel, crown, and bracelet.

Is this possible? I dont want to chuck it and start again as it has sentimental value as mentioned above.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

120Clicks said:


> View attachment 15048811
> 
> 
> IG: 120clickswatchbldrs


Beautiful, very well done 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

I've tried naming my watches but I end up with junk. I have the urge to call this "The Bling Master," yikes.

So here's an unnamed, illegible white-dial diver with too much polished steel on it. I hate every blingy part of it, but somehow love the watch as a complete package. Fingerprint magnet though.









- Dagaz dial
- Lucius Atelier Handset
- WRA Stella acrylic dome crystal w/ silver tension ring, 30mm
- The solid end link jubilee that was recommended in this thread
- Murphy 38mm insert coin-edge bezel
- Polished "Chrome, RARE" insert I got from a shady website claiming it fit Submariners (38mm OD, 30.7 ID)

Had to do the insert with a generous amount of GS Hypo Cement and 12 hours in a clamp to get it to stay in place. It's a ring of milled (!) steel and it's hilariously overbuilt. These things are also sold on ebay as Submariner parts, but according to an expert-type guy, the insert doesn't actually fit submariners. Also it's $75.00, more than I paid for the watch.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Another project. A lot of BB58 in there but with cathedral hands for good measure. Looks great on a colareb brown leather.









- Dagaz dial + Hands
- namoki insert
- Murphy Bezel
- Stella WRA dome crystal, gold tension ring
- ebay jubilee-style bracelet

Finding out the namoki SKX inserts fit Murphy bezels was a total gamechanger.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

dan_bsht said:


> 120Clicks said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 15048811
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

St1y1 said:


> here's my newest
> View attachment 15021207
> View attachment 15021209
> View attachment 15021211
> ...


Best watch ever!

Sir T. H.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > here's my newest
> ...


Mahalo nui loa my braddah🤙


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MrPearly said:


> I've tried naming my watches but I end up with junk. I have the urge to call this "The Bling Master," yikes.
> 
> So here's an unnamed, illegible white-dial diver with too much polished steel on it. I hate every blingy part of it, but somehow love the watch as a complete package. Fingerprint magnet though.
> 
> ...


This is a beauty! Looks awesome
Sorry if this was mentioned before, but which bracelet is this?

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

dan_bsht said:


> This is a beauty! Looks awesome
> Sorry if this was mentioned before, but which bracelet is this?
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


It's listed on ebay as "20 MM President Jubilee Watch Band Bracelet Fits for Rolex Stainless Solid Link," from honcosstraps. Solid end links and screws.

I bought two, one of them is perfect and gorgeous. The other one has links that rub and I had to cement in a pin in the clasp that fell out or it wouldn't close.

You roll the dice with these $19 bracelets I guess, but the fit on the end links is nearly factory. No wobble. Height's a little different than the lugs but for $19, can't beat it.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

MrPearly said:


> Another project. A lot of BB58 in there but with cathedral hands for good measure. Looks great on a colareb brown leather.
> 
> View attachment 15055861
> 
> ...


Gorgeous, this is so nice!!! Familiar but unique and classy. Bravo, well done sir!

Do you have a link for the bracelet? The guy has several different bracelet listings all with the exact same description.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Gorgeous, this is so nice!!! Familiar but unique and classy. Bravo, well done sir!
> 
> Do you have a link for the bracelet? The guy has several different bracelet listings all with the exact same description.


Sure- https://www.ebay.com/itm/20-MM-Pres...s-for-Rolex-Stainless-Solid-Link/223330361211


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MrPearly said:


> It's listed on ebay as "20 MM President Jubilee Watch Band Bracelet Fits for Rolex Stainless Solid Link," from honcosstraps. Solid end links and screws.
> 
> I bought two, one of them is perfect and gorgeous. The other one has links that rub and I had to cement in a pin in the clasp that fell out or it wouldn't close.
> 
> You roll the dice with these $19 bracelets I guess, but the fit on the end links is nearly factory. No wobble. Height's a little different than the lugs but for $19, can't beat it.


Thank you for the details

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Might've dropped this son of a b in here before, but I can't remember.

Dagaz dial, stock Invicta hour and minute hands, DLW second hand, Crystaltimes single dome sapphire, TigerConcept insert, Murphy bezel, Cheapestnatostraps adjustable strap, and a lot of case work to brush and put some chamfers on it.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

MrPearly said:


> HomebrewMTB said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous, this is so nice!!! Familiar but unique and classy. Bravo, well done sir!
> ...


Thanks, just ordered!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> Might've dropped this son of a b in here before, but I can't remember.
> 
> Dagaz dial, stock Invicta hour and minute hands, DLW second hand, Crystaltimes single dome sapphire, TigerConcept insert, Murphy bezel, Cheapestnatostraps adjustable strap, and a lot of case work to brush and put some chamfers on it.
> 
> ...


Super cool brother, you really have a great taste 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

dan_bsht said:


> Super cool brother, you really have a great taste
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thanks much brother! I've been away a while, but you know the watch world just pulls you back.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Guys I have an Invicta Sub two tone with black dial and I would like to change the bracelet oyster with a better one though still affordable, with a glide lock clasp. Can anybody point where to buy one that fits the case?
Many thanks. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> Thanks much brother! I've been away a while, but you know the watch world just pulls you back.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Hope everything is fine with you and the family. Take care

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Guys I have an Invicta Sub two tone with black dial and I would like to change the bracelet oyster with a better one though still affordable, with a glide lock clasp. Can anybody point where to buy one that fits the case?
> Many thanks.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


You can find on the bay some good examples, search for glidelock two tone bracelets. The problem with those ones that the end links do not fit perfectly, but with some fiddling it will fit good enough. Good luck

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

dan_bsht said:


> You can find on the bay some good examples, search for glidelock two tone bracelets. The problem with those ones that the end links do not fit perfectly, but with some fiddling it will fit good enough. Good luck
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Many thanks !

Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Balcorn80 (Dec 5, 2019)

Here's my first modded watch. 
This is an 8926 with the scalloped bezel. I put some genuine seiko srpa21 hands off ebay on it, as i really like Seiko's lume. 
When I did an ebay search for "NH35 dial" one of the things that popped up was this Invicta "limited edition" dial. I'm a sucker for a nice sunburst or sunray dial. I'm also fond of modifying my cars and music gear with stock-type pieces that might not have been found on the project originally, but are still factory. This dial fit that bill rather well, and looks quite handsome, in my opinion. I have a smooth Murphy bezel on the way as well.
I couldn't tell that this minute hand was red in the ebay sale(if I was more familiar with Seiko's offerings i could have seen that too I guess), but I don't hate it.


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Balcorn80 said:


> Here's my first modded watch.
> This is an 8926 with the scalloped bezel. I put some genuine seiko srpa21 hands off ebay on it, as i really like Seiko's lume.
> When I did an ebay search for "NH35 dial" one of the things that popped up was this Invicta "limited edition" dial. I'm a sucker for a nice sunburst or sunray dial. I'm also fond of modifying my cars and music gear with stock-type pieces that might not have been found on the project originally, but are still factory. This dial fit that bill rather well, and looks quite handsome, in my opinion. I have a smooth Murphy bezel on the way as well.
> I couldn't tell that this minute hand was red in the ebay sale(if I was more familiar with Seiko's offerings i could have seen that too I guess), but I don't hate it.
> View attachment 15072031


I've had the 8926 LE in the past. It is a nice dial, congratulations on picking one up.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Does anyone have a stock/oem bracelet they don’t need? I had about 10 from all the mods I’ve done but I moved house and can’t find them! I now need one! Lol. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Balcorn80 (Dec 5, 2019)

Jowls said:


> View attachment 15074553


Those all de-guarded pro divers? the middle one looks like the lugs have been re-profiled maybe too! I really like the variation on an obvious theme here!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

maccasvanquish said:


> Does anyone have a stock/oem bracelet they don't need? I had about 10 from all the mods I've done but I moved house and can't find them! I now need one! Lol. Thanks in advance.


I have a two-tone bracelet, still wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Balcorn80 said:


> Those all de-guarded pro divers? the middle one looks like the lugs have been re-profiled maybe too! I really like the variation on an obvious theme here!


Thanks! The outer watches were de-guarded, while the middle one just had its guards filed down and pointed.

There was no (conscious) thinning or re-profiling of the lugs. But maybe my belt sander took them down a hair or two when I de-branded the case and removed the crown guards? The middle watch was bead blasted and brushed.


----------



## Balcorn80 (Dec 5, 2019)

Jowls said:


> Thanks! The outer watches were de-guarded, while the middle one just had its guards filed down and pointed.
> 
> There was no (conscious) thinning or re-profiling of the lugs. But maybe my belt sander took them down a hair or two when I de-branded the case and removed the crown guards? The middle watch was bead blasted and brushed.


Ah I see the guards peaking out there now. Love that satinized look!

I got my Murphy bezel in today, and finished this watch up for now.

Wife gave me the go ahead to order another pro diver up so I can de-brand it, so I'll have a new project soon too!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

120Clicks said:


> I have a two-tone bracelet, still wrapped in plastic.
> View attachment 15075453


Thanks for the reply...but I was looking for just silver, not two tone. Thanks though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Thanks for the reply...but I was looking for just silver, not two tone. Thanks though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure I have two brand new ones somewhere. I've been looking for them with no success. I will have a better look this weekend and will let you know

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

An old mod, this was my 8926 LE.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

dan_bsht said:


> I'm pretty sure I have two brand new ones somewhere. I've been looking for them with no success. I will have a better look this weekend and will let you know
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


I'm sure I have 1 or 7 upstairs, you're welcome to it.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

Here's a few I built up recently.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

goyoneuff said:


>


We have almost that same build, but with blue merc hands for Sheebs!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Did this Invicta for a friend ... Y'all remember the friend that has the Gold Day/Date and many other Rolex and Breguets..
Etc ? Super nice guy ! 
Anyway, doing this for him, of course no charge ...

This is the way. 



***** said:


> We have almost that same build, but with blue merc hands for Sheebs!


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Here is the $20 solid end link bracelet discussed above. It was not plug and play on the 8926 so prepare to pay some sweat equity getting it fitted. But it looks fantastic once installed!


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Dang- my two fit! Looks good on there though for sure.

I had a similar problem with a different SEL oyster recommended earlier in the thread; the one I got after getting a recommendation was too loose on one side and wasn't salvageable


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Great builds 👍 is the bezel insert from the painted skx from Tiger concept?



Tornadohead said:


> Here's a few I built up recently.


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

wurscht said:


> Great builds &#55357;&#56397; is the bezel insert from the painted skx from Tiger concept?


Yes indeed! I had that insert for quite awhile and was waiting for the right project to use it on.


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

Look what finally arrived today, my first 8926 let the mods begin!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Manning1978 said:


> Look what finally arrived today, my first 8926 let the mods begin!


Be prepared to see just how deep the rabbit hole really goes!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Finished mine up yesterday. Lucius Atelier dial and hands. Crystaltimes double domed sapphire. Murphy bezel. Crown from my original 8926 I bought in 1998. My hands normally aren't nasty, I'd just finished using polishing compound.


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok friends i am in need of some advice/opinions. i am starting my first mod and im a little unsure about dials. since its my first mod i dont want to go expensive so ive been searching the ebay and i have found a couple that i like but my question is at the bottom of the dial it says "swiss" or "swiss made". Am i just being ridiculous or would it bother anyone else?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Manning1978 said:


> Ok friends i am in need of some advice/opinions. i am starting my first mod and im a little unsure about dials. since its my first mod i dont want to go expensive so ive been searching the ebay and i have found a couple that i like but my question is at the bottom of the dial it says "swiss" or "swiss made". Am i just being ridiculous or would it bother anyone else?


I could be wrong about this, but when I see Swiss or Swiss Made on a dial it seems to refer to the fact that watch has a Swiss movement. Are you sure that the dials you are looking at will work with the NH35 movement? (Unless of course you have an Invicta with an ETA movement)


----------



## BourbonButcher (Mar 19, 2019)

Manning1978 said:


> Ok friends i am in need of some advice/opinions. i am starting my first mod and im a little unsure about dials. since its my first mod i dont want to go expensive so ive been searching the ebay and i have found a couple that i like but my question is at the bottom of the dial it says "swiss" or "swiss made". Am i just being ridiculous or would it bother anyone else?


If you like the dial then I say go for it. I wouldnt be bothered by the fine print as most people wont be able to see it


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

I think that this is a link to the dial that I am looking at. It says it is for the nh35a and that is 28.5mm which I believe is the correct size for the Invicta 8926.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yellow-Mil...826528?hash=item25fb0e93e0:g:gecAAOSwvrxbOdkr


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Manning1978 said:


> I think that this is a link to the dial that I am looking at. It says it is for the nh35a and that is 28.5mm which I believe is the correct size for the Invicta 8926.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yellow-Mil...826528?hash=item25fb0e93e0:g:gecAAOSwvrxbOdkr


If it fits and you like it, then go for it...


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Manning1978 said:


> I think that this is a link to the dial that I am looking at. It says it is for the nh35a and that is 28.5mm which I believe is the correct size for the Invicta 8926.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Yellow-Mil...826528?hash=item25fb0e93e0:g:gecAAOSwvrxbOdkr


Raffles is a solid seller and that little bit of text wouldn't bother me at all. It will work with the 8926, just be prepared to wait an eternity for it to get to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoomerSooner74 (Apr 3, 2020)

Will an SKX007 bezel insert fit on the invicta bezel?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

BoomerSooner74 said:


> Will an SKX007 bezel insert fit on the invicta bezel?


Unfortunately it will not. The Invicta is 37.6mm and the SKX is 38.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/bezel-insert-sizes-reference-tool-918743.html


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

On a stock bezel SKX inserts won't fit, but if you replace the bezel there are options.

With Murphy Bezels there are a few exceptions, like the Namoki SKX007 bezels that are labeled "Sloped." Murphy makes a 38mm bezel, and the sloped inserts from Namoki have an inner diameter of around 30.5, so they fit. A Namoki SKX ceramic bezel insert was a good choice for this one but only with a thicker crystal so it looks correct on the watch. Someone in the last 30 pages or so got a sapphire crystal to fit so perfectly flush that it even matched the slope of the insert.









I think the DLW sloped ones will fit too; both are designed to go with custom SKX crystals that "neck down" in diameter. I've ordered one of DLW's "1655" style brushed sloped inserts, I'll post here if it fits.


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

Rabirnie said:


> Raffles is a solid seller and that little bit of text wouldn't bother me at all. It will work with the 8926, just be prepared to wait an eternity for it to get to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you for the info and I am learning watching the tracking it may take a while to get here alright.


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

Rabirnie said:


> Raffles is a solid seller and that little bit of text wouldn't bother me at all. It will work with the 8926, just be prepared to wait an eternity for it to get to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you for the info and I am learning watching the tracking it may take a while to get here alright.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I haven't been very active posting here lately, but here are some more recent mods :


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

didymus03 said:


> I haven't been very active posting here lately, but here are some more recent mods


Great photos, and I know I said this in the other thread, but I love that patina on the leather strapped one.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks again! I've been wearing it all day and really enjoying the look. For the record on this thread as well, the indices coloured with 'sandstone' Pro Marker and reapplied to the dial after it has been sprayed with clear coat /laquer.

I might make one for a friend of mine as well, since it looks so good for such an economic mod, and I already have the laquer and the marker now.

Two sets of Esslinger hands 7.90, insert 15, some shipping, pro marker 3.99 and laquer something like 6. Get a good deal on a pro diver and really tip it off with an acrylic crystal for like 6 and you've got yourself a pretty nice mod for around 100 bucks!


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

didymus03 said:


> Thanks again! I've been wearing it all day and really enjoying the look. For the record on this thread as well, the indices coloured with 'sandstone' Pro Marker and reapplied to the dial after it has been sprayed with clear coat /laquer.
> 
> I might make one for a friend of mine as well, since it looks so good for such an economic mod, and I already have the laquer and the marker now.
> 
> ...


I'm still new to modding, so forgive me, but what is a Pro Marker? Unless it's literally the pro marker alcohol markers, because that was an easy google search. Just not understanding in regards to a watch mod.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

It is literally that; an alcohol based marker, like Copic, which happens to work pretty well for coloring lume. I chose the colour 'sandstone'.

This method is easy, quite controllable and repeatable and the lume still works after.

I had also done a mod using a turmeric, coffee paste baked in the oven on low heat for a while, which looked pretty cool, but destroyed the lume's phosphorescent abilities.


----------



## jakartans (Oct 7, 2019)

Here its my first attempt to mod a watch ever..
Instead 8926 i tried with 27624 because it was so cheap at the time. But turn out to be a completed disaster dohh.. weird bezel, dial, hands & crystal size.
This is my first invicta as well & quite satisfied with the quality. Will flip 8926 soon.

And this mod tribute to a member here i forget the name with the IG : watch_custommod
Many thanks for his amazing work that inspiring me to do a mod & helpful information

Here's the before & after :


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

jakartans said:


> Here its my first attempt to mod a watch ever..
> Instead 8926 i tried with 27624 because it was so cheap at the time. But turn out to be a completed disaster dohh.. weird bezel, dial, hands & crystal size.
> This is my first invicta as well & quite satisfied with the quality. Will flip 8926 soon.
> 
> ...


Good job with the mod! It is unique and fun and I have a feeling it won't be your last  Glad if I have been of some help.


----------



## no_sauce_man (Jan 11, 2020)

Has anyone modified the stock Invicta dial? Personally I'd like to keep the gloss finish and the branding, but replace the indices with something like this;
http://................./one-set-of...submariner-or-yacht-master-or-gmt-watch-dial/
I think the stock ones are a little too small and have a greenish yellow tint. Does anyone have a picture of the dial without markers, to see the holes for them? I figured I would ask before tearing the watch apart.


----------



## no_sauce_man (Jan 11, 2020)

Has anyone modified the stock Invicta dial? Personally I'd like to keep the gloss finish and the branding, but replace the indices with something like this;
http://................./one-set-of...submariner-or-yacht-master-or-gmt-watch-dial/
I think the stock ones are a little too small and have a greenish yellow tint. Does anyone have a picture of the dial without markers, to see the holes for them? I figured I would ask before tearing the watch apart.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

no_sauce_man said:


> Has anyone modified the stock Invicta dial? Personally I'd like to keep the gloss finish and the branding, but replace the indices with something like this;
> http://................./one-set-of...submariner-or-yacht-master-or-gmt-watch-dial/
> I think the stock ones are a little too small and have a greenish yellow tint. Does anyone have a picture of the dial without markers, to see the holes for them? I figured I would ask before tearing the watch apart.


I've done a few (see my posts earlier on this page as well). Here is a picture of a stripped dial. Notice that the holes are pretty tiny.









edit: Here's one from the back as well:


----------



## no_sauce_man (Jan 11, 2020)

didymus03 said:


> I've done a few (see my posts earlier on this page as well). Here is a picture of a stripped dial. Notice that the holes are pretty tiny.


Thanks for the pictures, I'll order some indices and hands. What do you use for adhesive? An epoxy type stuff?


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

no_sauce_man said:


> didymus03 said:
> 
> 
> > I've done a few (see my posts earlier on this page as well). Here is a picture of a stripped dial. Notice that the holes are pretty tiny.
> ...


It seems your link was removed so it was either pRon or replica site, maybe both. Don't do that.

UV cure glue to fix the indices.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

no_sauce_man said:


> Thanks for the pictures, I'll order some indices and hands. What do you use for adhesive? An epoxy type stuff?


That should work. I've used some UV stuff (glued from the back) which has been fine so far.


----------



## Black_peter (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been lurking here for a long time.. Finally modded an Invicta (8926OB), I have an old and beat up Pro Diver, but for the first one I decided to get a new version.
Dial and hands from Raffles Time, I had a lot of trouble fitting the second hand from Raffles, so I clipped the Invicta one.
Took the logo off the side of the case, I'm on the fence about the crown.
All the dust etc. in the photo are on the outside, now that it's together, it needs a good cleaning. I was focused on the internal cleanliness.
Now I'll get to work on the old beat up one, refinish the case, replace the crystal, etc.
I love these automatics, better reserve than my Seiko 5 at half the price, they wind better kinetically as well IMO. My old 8926 will also keep time faster than the Seiko, seems the Seiko needs about a eek on my wrist to keep time, the 8926, just a few days.


----------



## Black_peter (Mar 21, 2013)

I've been lurking here for a long time.. Finally modded an Invicta (8926OB), I have an old and beat up Pro Diver, but for the first one I decided to get a new version.
Dial and hands from Raffles Time, I had a lot of trouble fitting the second hand from Raffles, so I clipped the Invicta one.
Took the logo off the side of the case, I'm on the fence about the crown.
All the dust etc. in the photo are on the outside, now that it's together, it needs a good cleaning. I was focused on the internal cleanliness.
Now I'll get to work on the old beat up one, refinish the case, replace the crystal, etc.
I love these automatics, better reserve than my Seiko 5 at half the price, they wind better kinetically as well IMO. My old 8926 will also keep time faster than the Seiko, seems the Seiko needs about a eek on my wrist to keep time, the 8926, just a few days.
View attachment 15187947


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

no_sauce_man said:


> Thanks for the pictures, I'll order some indices and hands. What do you use for adhesive? An epoxy type stuff?


I thought I had answered this, but my answer isn't showing, so I'll answer again. Epoxy should work, though I've used some UV hardening glue and applied a very thin amount to the back of the dial after placing all the indices.


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok let me start with I know in these trying times that shipping times are out of whack. Having said that I ordered a dial and handset from raffles on the bay of e and for the last 8 days the tracking has it as AD. Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Manning1978 said:


> Ok let me start with I know in these trying times that shipping times are out of whack. Having said that I ordered a dial and handset from raffles on the bay of e and for the last 8 days the tracking has it as AD. Does anyone know what that means?


If I remember correctly, it means the package has arrived in the destination country. My package from them changed to AD on April 15, and I still haven't received it.  Not entirely sure I believe that explanation from Singapore Post.


----------



## abduksion (Sep 3, 2014)

Ok so not really a mod per say but I think they came out ok. All I did in case someone ask I just switched the dials around lol.
So the blue dial was in the two tone and the Gold dial was in the all gold.


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

In a few weeks a 8926OB will arrive at me. 
May you please tell me the diameter of the dial?

Edit:


Ok, i found it on page 4. It is 28.5mm.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Manning1978 said:


> Ok let me start with I know in these trying times that shipping times are out of whack. Having said that I ordered a dial and handset from raffles on the bay of e and for the last 8 days the tracking has it as AD. Does anyone know what that means?


I can tell you this much... I've had nothing but issues with parts coming out of Singapore. The last time I ordered parts, they never came. Not at all saying that it was his fault, but I think I'm done with Singapore post.


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah this is my second experience with Singapore post, I ordered some rodico about 3 months ago.


----------



## abduksion (Sep 3, 2014)

Does anyone know if these seconds hands would fit the pro diver? I'm not a big fan of the wing log I don't want to clip them in case I decide to sell the watch/es.

One size is .25mm in diameter and the other is .20mm

https://www.esslinger.com/watch-han...e-diameter-luminous-sport-sweep-second-hands/

https://www.esslinger.com/watch-hand-refills-large-hole-diameter-luminous-sport-sweep-second-hands/


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

.20 seconds are close, but it might need to be crimped a bit to keep it on. The Seiko diagrams for the movement say .198 mm for the hole size.


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

Forgive me if this has been answered a few hundred posts ago, but the search result was overwhelming:

The original crown: I would like to have it protrude less into my feeble, lotion-imbued desk diver skin. I understand that the original crown doesn't have much "meat" on the logo face to grind away a millimeter or two, so I was wondering:
Is there a direct replacement crown (and stem, and what's-the-collar-tube-thing-called) that won't protrude that much over the crown guards? 

If not, is there any other strategy to achieve this?


----------



## notofthiscentury (May 5, 2020)

This is my first watch mod other than recasing pocket watch movements. 

It's an Invicta 17041 which I picked up on a whim in a recent sale. I liked the look of the Pepsi bezel insert, even though it's pointless on a non-GMT movement. But I hated the original Invicta scalloped bezel. I have small wrists and the overhang of the scalloped bezel on the sides of the case made the watch look unbalanced and bigger than it is. 

So I've swapped the bezel for a Murphy bezel (fantastic product, machined to a much higher standard than the Invicta case) and after hours of of reshaping the crude Invicta ratchet and retaining springs the bezel is rock solid. I've also attacked the case and bracelet with an abrasive pad because I couldn't stand the original shiny shiny high polish. I also baked the bezel in the oven to make it darker and less reflective.

When I bought the watch I thought I would swap the dial and hands straight away. But I've grown to like them because the dial is not a straight Sub copy (all indices except 12 are round) and the silver sunburst dial makes the Invicta text, winged logo and seconds hand counterbalance much less obtrusive than on a watch with a dark dial like the 8926OB. The downside of this is that the time is less legible.


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

notofthiscentury said:


> This is my first watch mod other than recasing pocket watch movements.
> 
> It's an Invicta 17041 which I picked up on a whim in a recent sale. I liked the look of the Pepsi bezel insert, even though it's pointless on a non-GMT movement. But I hated the original Invicta scalloped bezel. I have small wrists and the overhang of the scalloped bezel on the sides of the case made the watch look unbalanced and bigger than it is.
> 
> ...


Beautiful mod!
When you say you reshaped the retaining wire and click spring, what do you mean exactly? I think I may need to do the same since my Murphy bezel is quite tough to turn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

VH944 said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered a few hundred posts ago, but the search result was overwhelming:
> 
> The original crown: I would like to have it protrude less into my feeble, lotion-imbued desk diver skin. I understand that the original crown doesn't have much "meat" on the logo face to grind away a millimeter or two, so I was wondering:
> Is there a direct replacement crown (and stem, and what's-the-collar-tube-thing-called) that won't protrude that much over the crown guards?
> ...


Look, I did my homework! Fellow member Jowls (thanks!) has found and confirmed in post #9942 that a crown from Esslinger would be a direct fit. That's great, but they demand more than USD50 for shipping over here...

Does anyone have an alternative source for "thinner" crowns?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

^^Might help to know where "over here" is someone wanted to offer a closer alternative.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

abduksion said:


> Does anyone know if these seconds hands would fit the pro diver? I'm not a big fan of the wing log I don't want to clip them in case I decide to sell the watch/es.
> 
> One size is .25mm in diameter and the other is .20mm
> 
> ...


The .20 works well. Not an 8926 but it is (was) an Invicta with NH35. 










VH944 said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered a few hundred posts ago, but the search result was overwhelming:
> 
> The original crown: I would like to have it protrude less into my feeble, lotion-imbued desk diver skin. I understand that the original crown doesn't have much "meat" on the logo face to grind away a millimeter or two, so I was wondering:
> Is there a direct replacement crown (and stem, and what's-the-collar-tube-thing-called) that won't protrude that much over the crown guards?
> ...


The Esslinger works great. I don't know where you are but these are the dimensions if you want to look around locally.


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

HomebrewMTB said:


> The Esslinger works great. I don't know where you are but these are the dimensions if you want to look around locally.


Thank you! That's what I could find, too - apologies for not telling where "here" is (Norway). In my experience with international shipping, the spatial proximity doesn't play too much a role, it's the individual seller deciding if they want to offer regular postal services (cheap but slow) for small items, or stick with global delivery services (more pricey but they do get stuck in customs, too).


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Cousins UK is often recommended on WUS, though I haven't ordered from them myself.
https://www.cousinsuk.com/department/watch-parts


----------



## notofthiscentury (May 5, 2020)

I had the opposite problem when I first installed the Murphy bezel - that the Invicta spring wires were too loose leading to play in both the horizontal and vertical orientations. This also meant that the ratchet didn't work correctly. 

NB I started with a model 17041 which has a scalloped bezel and a groove in the watch case, in which the click spring sits. So this may not apply to other Invicta models, e.g. ones with the OB bezel. Also it's my first mod and I've no idea how my tweaking will hold up over time. 

To eliminate the horizontal play/backplay when turning the bezel and restore the ratcheting, I did the following: 
- Filed the end of the click spring which engages with the inside of the bezel. This was to get it as square as possible so that it would engage cleanly with the indentations inside the bezel. 
- I made a slight outward bend around 4mm from the end of the click spring. This was to alter the angle of the end of the spring so that it would engage more cleanly with the indentations inside the bezel. 
- I made the whole click spring wire straighter so that it would engage with the inside of the bezel with more force and ratchet. 
- I tweaked the short "peg" end of the click spring which anchors it in the watch case. This involved getting the bend to exactly 90 degrees and filing the end of the spring so that it would sit flush with the groove in the case. 

To eliminate the vertical play I: 
- Did some minor bending of the click spring so that it lay completely horizontally inside the groove on the watch case. This was to avoid the end click spring exerting upward force on the bezel which was resulting in play. 
- Re-bent the retaining wire. It's the polygonal wire which sits just beneath the bezel insert and engages with both the watch case (around the crystal) and the inside of the bezel. I started by getting all the angles of the polygon identical so that there was no part of the bezel which was less secure. Then I experimented with making the angles of the polygon larger and smaller. I found that making the angles smaller and therefore the width of the polygon smaller resulted in a tighter fit. However, the wire was still slipping away from the groove in the watch case in places. So I bent the wire again a little so that each straight section of polygon was bent slightly inwards at its mid point so that it engaged better with the groove in the watch case. The resulting wire looks like a multi-pointed star with very shallow points. 

The bezel is now very firm but it does ratchet and has no play. I could probably take it apart again and fiddle a bit more to make it less firm but I'm going to quit while I'm ahead!


----------



## Shiftytaylor (Nov 9, 2019)

So this is how I spent fathers day!

New 8926OB (on sale from well known internet emporium)
Dismantled and de- branded with drill disc, paper then dremel polish.
De-cyclopsed - The first attempt at this and with even heating with a blow torch on low it popped right off after 30 seconds (beginners luck!)
Doxa dial and hands from Dagaz (in the sale last year)
Bezel insert from the-bay
Stainless back from singapore
Zulu driver strap for Geckota

It took an afternoon and I guess £125

I'm very pleased with the results although you will all have noticed that the dial is 1/3 a degree off and needs moving slightly. It was a seiko 4 o'clock dial in the sales so I removed and filed the feet and used dial dots. I'll re-position it when I can remove it from my wrist !

I would just like to thank all the contributors for their expertise and inspiration.

Black bay next, when the snow flake hands arrive!

Stay safe and kind regards Shifty.


----------



## Shiftytaylor (Nov 9, 2019)

So this is how I spent fathers day!

New 8926OB (on sale from well known internet emporium)
Dismantled and de- branded with drill disc, paper then dremel polish.
De-cyclopsed - The first attempt at this and with even heating with a blow torch on low it popped right off after 30 seconds (beginners luck!)
Doxa dial and hands from Dagaz (in the sale last year)
Bezel insert from the-bay
Stainless back from singapore
Zulu driver strap for Geckota

It took an afternoon and I guess £125

I'm very pleased with the results although you will all have noticed that the dial is 1/3 a degree off and needs moving slightly. It was a seiko 4 o'clock dial in the sales so I removed and filed the feet and used dial dots. I'll re-position it when I can remove it from my wrist !

I would just like to thank all the contributors for their expertise and inspiration.

Black bay next, when the snow flake hands arrive!

Stay safe and kind regards Shifty.

View attachment 15235119

View attachment 15235123

View attachment 15235125

View attachment 15235127

View attachment 15235117


----------



## Shiftytaylor (Nov 9, 2019)

Ooops, sorry for the double post!


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Shiftytaylor said:


> So this is how I spent fathers day!
> 
> New 8926OB (on sale from well known internet emporium)
> Dismantled and de- branded with drill disc, paper then dremel polish.
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

There was some discussion earlier about how long shipping is taking from the Pacific Rim region. My Raffles order from April 3, 2020 arrived today (in the US). Don't know that this will help anyone, other than to suggest that the mail will come through in the end.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

jzoo said:


> There was some discussion earlier about how long shipping is taking from the Pacific Rim region. My Raffles order from April 3, 2020 arrived today (in the US). Don't know that this will help anyone, other than to suggest that the mail will come through in the end.


Those aren't tears. There's something in my eye and I'm rubbing them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926...qid=1592914155&sprefix=Invicta,aps,149&sr=8-2
$57

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8928...qid=1592914155&sprefix=Invicta,aps,149&sr=8-3
$57

https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8927...id=1592914155&sprefix=Invicta,aps,149&sr=8-28
$57

On sale starters!


----------



## scottcolbath (Jan 15, 2018)

Miggyd87 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8926...qid=1592914155&sprefix=Invicta,aps,149&sr=8-2
> $57
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Invicta-8928...qid=1592914155&sprefix=Invicta,aps,149&sr=8-3
> ...


Mine is on the way. I'm totally new to this. Is there a way to spare myself reading over 1,000 pages of this thread, and get right to the meat and 'taters of modding this watch?

Which tools will I need?
What are the best sources for dials, hands, crystals, etc?
What else does a noob modder need to know?

S.C.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

scottcolbath said:


> Mine is on the way. I'm totally new to this. Is there a way to spare myself reading over 1,000 pages of this thread, and get right to the meat and 'taters of modding this watch?
> 
> Which tools will I need?
> What are the best sources for dials, hands, crystals, etc?
> ...


There are at least a couple of these compiled lists within this thread (including one that I wrote somewhere), but this one should get you started (read the next few posts as well) :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets...26-mods-895244-post48978949.html#post48978949


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Blue Milagos.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

I’ve heard people using Copic markers to add patina to lume indices. I believe these are just alcohol based markers. 

Has anyone here used them? I’m curious to know how well they work and what colour was effective. Seems like a much easier way than baking (which unfortunately also changes the dial text colour) and neater than tea/coffee.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Some good news, the DLW 1655 style inserts, and likely the rest of the "Sloped" inserts, fit the 38mm version of the Murphy's bezel like a glove with no noticeable gap to crystal, at least with the thicker WRA Stella crystal I've got on this one.










The bad news is that the one in the picture came with black paint in the numbers. While finishing up this build, I used a bit of rubbing alcohol to clean the sides of the case, and the paint just rubbed right off. The 1, 2 and 3 were gone before I even realized there was a problem, and once I saw it was going, it all had to go. *It only took a q-tip with isopropyl about 2 minutes to gently rub all the paint right off my new insert.* Didn't even have to use pressure, and I never even got a picture before it was ruined. It's still alright, but to my eyes, it looks goofy on a bracelet now.

But they do fit. The ceramic ones DLW sells probably don't suffer the paint problem that these stainless ones do.

(Other unrelated projects in background because I'm a little vain. Aren't we all)


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks like the insert has recessed numbers and hash marks. Shouldn't be too hard to repaint them.



MrPearly said:


> The bad news is that the one in the picture came with black paint in the numbers. While finishing up this build, I used a bit of rubbing alcohol to clean the sides of the case, and the paint just rubbed right off. The 1, 2 and 3 were gone before I even realized there was a problem, and once I saw it was going, it all had to go. *It only took a q-tip with isopropyl about 2 minutes to gently rub all the paint right off my new insert.* Didn't even have to use pressure, and I never even got a picture before it was ruined. It's still alright, but to my eyes, it looks goofy on a bracelet now.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

jzoo said:


> Looks like the insert has recessed numbers and hash marks. Shouldn't be too hard to repaint them.


I had definitely hoped so and if anybody has a good suggestion, it'd be found here- is there a particularly resilient type or brand of paint that would work for this?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

MrPearly said:


> I had definitely hoped so and if anybody has a good suggestion, it'd be found here- is there a particularly resilient type or brand of paint that would work for this?


If I understand your post correctly, the alcohol only affected the paint in the numbers and not the color of the rest of the insert? If that is correct, I would suggest an acrylic model paint.

I use Tamiya acrylic model paint on G Shock bezels. I would take the insert out, then fill the numbers and hash marks with paint. After a few minutes, you can wipe off the excess paint with a paper towel (or rag) and denatured alcohol. It might take a couple of tries to get the technique down, such as how much paint and how long to let it dry before wiping off the excess.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I should probably post this here as well...

I had ordered the Murphy bezel for the 38mm inserts some months ago to my relatives in the States since I was about to visit them. Covid-19 came along and cancelled that trip, so I have been sitting on this 38mm sloped insert for some time now. I decided to design my own bezel and had it made recently as a prototype in both aluminum and brass.

It uses the polygon wire but I left out the click wire so I can have it smoothly rotate both directions. I find this much more suitable to how I use my watches in everyday life.

The crystal in here is a 3mm flat sapphire and as you can see it still sits quite proud even though the stainless insert is about 1mm thick.

Below that are two custom dials I had commissioned by @watchnoted on I.G. I'm planning on doing a build soon with the black dial and the brass custom bezel.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

maccasvanquish said:


> I've heard people using Copic markers to add patina to lume indices. I believe these are just alcohol based markers.
> 
> Has anyone here used them? I'm curious to know how well they work and what colour was effective. Seems like a much easier way than baking (which unfortunately also changes the dial text colour) and neater than tea/coffee.


I have used Pro Markers (also alcohol markers just like Copic). I used a color called 'sandstone' and I also had another that was a bit more orange, but I liked the former better. With markets, you also have the advantage of being able to better control the saturation of the effect and even combine colors.

I had also done a turmeric +oven treatment on another mod previously, but it completely killed the lume. This way the lume still works.


----------



## JesseBertone (Dec 24, 2019)

tslewisz said:


> I love it.


not bad at all!


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> I have used Pro Markers (also alcohol markers just like Copic). I used a color called 'sandstone' and I also had another that was a bit more orange, but I liked the former better. With markets, you also have the advantage of being able to better control the saturation of the effect and even combine colors.
> 
> I had also done a turmeric +oven treatment on another mod previously, but it completely killed the lume. This way the lume still works.
> 
> ...


Dammit every time I see your work I fall back into the rabbit hole. Seriously your watches photograph beautifully

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

didymus03 said:


> I have used Pro Markers (also alcohol markers just like Copic). I used a color called 'sandstone' and I also had another that was a bit more orange, but I liked the former better. With markets, you also have the advantage of being able to better control the saturation of the effect and even combine colors.
> 
> I had also done a turmeric +oven treatment on another mod previously, but it completely killed the lume. This way the lume still works.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Is this sandstone in the pics? Or turmeric treatment?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

maccasvanquish said:


> Thanks for the reply. Is this sandstone in the pics? Or turmeric treatment?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is pro marker, I think this is mostly sandstone with a tiny bit of another colour done from the back at least on the hands.

Here is one done with turmeric :


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

This thread needs more pics


----------



## SerolfDivad (Jul 6, 2020)

Holy cow, there are some amazing looking modded Invicta dive watches in this thread! In any case, here's mine:










A 37.5 mm Pepsi diver made by combining these two (8933 and 8932):










Made it because the Pepsi with the white face is just a little too bright for my taste, and Invicta doesn't make a 37.5mm Pepsi with the black face.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Does anyone know of a pilot style bezel that will fit the 8926OB?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


>


you must be so proud

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I am ! 
Indeed !

But need money.... So this is THAT section ..

Lol.



studiompd said:


> you must be so proud
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Got a recent build I forgot to post. Kind of a Tudor Black Bay and Rolex GMT mash up I guess. I painted the tip of the second hand red for some extra pop as well.






























Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Manning1978 said:


> Ok let me start with I know in these trying times that shipping times are out of whack. Having said that I ordered a dial and handset from raffles on the bay of e and for the last 8 days the tracking has it as AD. Does anyone know what that means?


I think AD is attempted delivery. I ordered a caseback from him a few weeks ago off his fleabay store, and about 2 weeks later it went AD one day, then the next day my wife heard the knock and had to sign for it and it said second attempt on the slip. Might want to check with your local post to see if they're holding it for you at this point.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

notofthiscentury said:


> I had the opposite problem when I first installed the Murphy bezel - that the Invicta spring wires were too loose leading to play in both the horizontal and vertical orientations. This also meant that the ratchet didn't work correctly.
> 
> NB I started with a model 17041 which has a scalloped bezel and a groove in the watch case, in which the click spring sits. So this may not apply to other Invicta models, e.g. ones with the OB bezel. Also it's my first mod and I've no idea how my tweaking will hold up over time.
> 
> ...


Just so you're aware, the spare Vostok bezel spring wires from meranom that can be ordered in bulk work great for the Invicta bezels. I ran into a spot of trouble where I snapped one trying to take it out to do a bezel swap, and all I had in hand was the vostok one which ended up working perfect and kept everything nice and tight.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Where did you get that tall crystal? I love "proud crystals".


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

craiger said:


> Where did you get that tall crystal? I love "proud crystals".


Got it from Esslinger, it's the Stella Watch Crystal XHEC Extra Hi Dome Watch Crystals sku# 20437

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## PR0TEUS (Jul 11, 2018)

I am hoping that someone here will know this, or even if it is possible. I would like to put a DG3402 into a NH35 8926. As the GMT movement is a thinner movement, woud the caseback from the 8932 fit? Has anyone else tried the gmt in the NH35 please?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

From everything I've read, there is no GMT movement that will swap out for the NH35. If you get an older 8926 with the Miyota movement, the DG is a straight swap


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

PR0TEUS said:


> I am hoping that someone here will know this, or even if it is possible. I would like to put a DG3402 into a NH35 8926. As the GMT movement is a thinner movement, woud the caseback from the 8932 fit? Has anyone else tried the gmt in the NH35 please?





joefri187 said:


> From everything I've read, there is no GMT movement that will swap out for the NH35. If you get an older 8926 with the Miyota movement, the DG is a straight swap


My second hand evidence supports this. I have a GMT modded 8926. It's available if you're interested.










Further second hand advice is that these movements have a fragile keyless works. It's been recommended several times that you don't actually remove the stem but rather unscrew the crown if you're taking the movement out for any reason.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

MrPearly said:


> Some good news, the DLW 1655 style inserts, and likely the rest of the "Sloped" inserts, fit the 38mm version of the Murphy's bezel ...


Please confirm, the exact Murphy bezel your insert matches is IN4050?
And this appears to be the DLW 1655 you purchased?

Thanks!


----------



## PR0TEUS (Jul 11, 2018)

***** said:


> My second hand evidence supports this. I have a GMT modded 8926. It's available if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you both for the replies Ha ha, yes, I have found that out with two 8215's currently, having taken one apart to rectify. Is that the DG3402, or a different movement? I may be interested, but unfortunately am a bit short of funds currently .


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

ConSeanery said:


> Got it from Esslinger, it's the Stella Watch Crystal XHEC Extra Hi Dome Watch Crystals sku# 20437
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Nice! How do you install it, glue or pressure?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

digivandig said:


> Nice! How do you install it, glue or pressure?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


I used one of these and it took literally less than 2 minutes. I had more of a problem keeping dust off it since static on a plexi crystal is a pain.









Watch Crystal Remover and Inserter Crystal Lift Tool


This high quality crystal lift was made to make removing and replacing watch crystals safe and easy. This watchmakers tool is just the thing to take the hassle out of removing watch crystals, now you can replace your watch crystal with ease.




www.esslinger.com





Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

PR0TEUS said:


> Thank you both for the replies Ha ha, yes, I have found that out with two 8215's currently, having taken one apart to rectify. Is that the DG3402, or a different movement? I may be interested, but unfortunately am a bit short of funds currently .


Yes it's a DG movement but I think it's a 3804.


----------



## PR0TEUS (Jul 11, 2018)

***** said:


> Yes it's a DG movement but I think it's a 3804.


Ah, perfect, thank you. Just need to get the old calipers out now, and see what needs 'modifying'


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Anyone know where to get a dial/markers like these for the 8926 but with working lume on the markers? (Don't want the dial to be lumed like the Invicta though either).

I don't mind finding a white dial and sourcing separate dial markers elsewhere that are already made or easily modified to look vintage if possible.


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Grgbss said:


> Please confirm, the exact Murphy bezel your insert matches is IN4050?
> And this appears to be the DLW 1655 you purchased?
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah! Overall very happy. Did a temp fill with sharpie on the insert on Friday. Definitely looks nicer with the black


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

***** said:


> My second hand evidence supports this. I have a GMT modded 8926. It's available if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it actually your GMT hand evidence that supports it?


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Wearing a Red Dot mod today. Finally got around to installing the new caseback, and it definitely makes it feel a little slimmer.






























Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

ConSeanery said:


> Wearing a Red Dot mod today. Finally got around to installing the new caseback, and it definitely makes it feel a little slimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! What are your specs on that? Is that Blue AR coated crystal? The thicker case back has definitely lessened my enjoyment of the 8926. Is that a Murphy's bezel?


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

BeyondAddiction said:


> That looks great! What are your specs on that? Is that Blue AR coated crystal? The thicker case back has definitely lessened my enjoyment of the 8926. Is that a Murphy's bezel?


Thank you much! It is indeed a blue AR coated crystal. Here's what I did for the build. I started with an 8926OB of course, then from there I used a Dremel and some micro mesh pads to take the Invicta branding off the case and brush the sides, then I used my Dremel to put some chamfers on the lugs and micro mesh to polish them. After that I popped and new bezel from Murphy on there, and a bezel insert from Tiger Concept. The dial is an enamel dial from Dagaz, the hour and minute hand are the stock Invicta hands, and the second hand is from DLW. The single dome bubble sapphire is from crystaltimes, and the solid caseback is from Raffles, which I think is about 1.5mm thinner, still allows for the rotor to spin, and in my opinion looks much nicer.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

ConSeanery said:


> Thank you much! It is indeed a blue AR coated crystal. Here's what I did for the build. I started with an 8926OB of course, then from there I used a Dremel and some micro mesh pads to take the Invicta branding off the case and brush the sides, then I used my Dremel to put some chamfers on the lugs and micro mesh to polish them. After that I popped and new bezel from Murphy on there, and a bezel insert from Tiger Concept. The dial is an enamel dial from Dagaz, the hour and minute hand are the stock Invicta hands, and the second hand is from DLW. The single dome bubble sapphire is from crystaltimes, and the solid caseback is from Raffles, which I think is about 1.5mm thinner, still allows for the rotor to spin, and in my opinion looks much nicer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Fantastic, thanks that helps a lot! Also, who is DLW? I'm trying to look through the suppliers I've saved so far but can't figure them out.

Edit: just found the other RafflesTime instead of RafflesDial, didn't realize there were two and it kept throwing me off. Now RafflesTime looks much more useful haha.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Fantastic, thanks that helps a lot! Also, who is DLW? I'm trying to look through the suppliers I've saved so far but can't figure them out.
> 
> Is there another Raffles? I only know of Rafflesdials and they only seem to have Rolex/Tudor casebacks listed, which seems to be most of their stuff (Rolex/Tudor branded things), but yours appears different.


You can find DLW at dlwwatches.com, they have a real good selection of bezels, inserts, hands, crystals, and dials. I've used them a bunch and their lumed ceramic Seiko inserts actually have lume as good as Seikos lumibrite. They don't make inserts for Invictas though, but the hands fit, and so do one or two of their crystals.

Raffles is also on FleaBay as raffles-time, and doesn't sell any clone stuff on his eBay store, just sterile dials, hands, and casebacks. The one I got that fits the 8926 is called Military Sub Milsub Diver's Watch Case Back. Some people don't like him being mentioned because of the clone stuff he makes, but this is just a generic caseback and I didn't see anyone else that makes them.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

ConSeanery said:


> You can find DLW at dlwwatches.com, they have a real good selection of bezels, inserts, hands, crystals, and dials. I've used them a bunch and their lumed ceramic Seiko inserts actually have like as good as Seikos lumibrite. They don't make inserts for Invictas though, but the hands fit, and so do one or two of their crystals.
> 
> Raffles is also on FleaBay as raffles-time, and doesn't sell any clone stuff on his eBay store, just sterile dials, hands, and casebacks. The one I got that fits the 8926 is called Military Sub Milsub Diver's Watch Case Back. Some people don't like him being mentioned because of the clone stuff he makes, but this is just a generic caseback and I didn't see anyone else that makes them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


The sterile/generic site stuff definitely is more useful. Could explain why I wasnt getting any response to my question before too since I didn't know of the other site.

Definitely checking out DLW then too. Thanks again, you've given me a lot more resources to check on.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

BeyondAddiction said:


> The sterile/generic site stuff definitely is more useful. Could explain why I wasnt getting any response to my question before too since I didn't know of the other site.
> 
> Definitely checking out DLW then too. Thanks again, you've given me a lot more resources to check on.


No problem! The more sources for decent parts the better!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Guys can you still search the thread, I only see a search for F71 or the whole site am I blind?


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

ConSeanery said:


> ...The single dome bubble sapphire is from crystaltimes...


Would you happen to recall the crystal part number?
Thank you for your patience!


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Grgbss said:


> Would you happen to recall the crystal part number?
> Thank you for your patience!


It's the CT051, and it has just a little magnification. If you want a crystal that a little taller and magnifies the dial even more get the CT051B, and it will basically make the metal chapter ring disappear and show only dial. It also gives some gnarly distortion. Pics for example of the CT051B
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

ConSeanery said:


> It's the CT051, and it has just a little magnification. If you want a crystal that a little taller and magnifies the dial even more get the CT051B, and it will basically make the metal chapter ring disappear and show only dial. It also gives some gnarly distortion. Pics for example of the CT051B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well shoot, glad he asked, I just assumed it was the CT056 you were referring to. Didn't know the CT051 also fit. Good to know, that CT051B looks very interesting. Do you know if the CR051B will fit with the Murphys bezel?


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Well shoot, glad he asked, I just assumed it was the CT056 you were referring to. Didn't know the CT051 also fit. Good to know, that CT051B looks very interesting. Do you know if the CR051B will fit with the Murphys bezel?


I'm not sure about the CT051B with a Murphy, I've used the regular CT051 with it and no issues. I think the only difference between the 51 and 56 are single vs double dome. I prefer the single dome for that magnification and distortion personally

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

ConSeanery said:


> I'm not sure about the CT051B with a Murphy, I've used the regular CT051 with it and no issues. I think the only difference between the 51 and 56 are single vs double dome. I prefer the single dome for that magnification and distortion personally
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I do kind of like that distortion as well. Makes it unique with so many other watches out there without it.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Watch purchased from T-Fat a few days ago.
Sapphire Non-AR Bubble Dome from Crystaltimes.
Felt it was missing something.
Changed the bezel to a Murphy IN4010.
Now it feels just right.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Jtragic said:


> Isn't it actually your GMT hand evidence that supports it?


SLOW. CLAP. Yep you're 100% correct! And I have yet another GMT sub inbound too. That'll make 3 in the stable. Or is it 4? Hmmm, maybe redundant redundancy is excessive...


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Grgbss said:


> Watch purchased from T-Fat a few days ago.
> Sapphire Non-AR Bubble Dome from Crystaltimes.
> Felt it was missing something.
> Changed the bezel to a Murphy IN4010.
> ...


Nice! Glad to see that bezel on an 8926 "in the wild". Was wondering how that would look.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Mr. Murphy’s work is top notch and he provides excellent install instructions.
The bezel is on nice and tight, no wobble.


----------



## Watch fan 1972 (Dec 21, 2014)

OutsiderMia said:


> Need help with modding my watches....
> 
> I have the following.
> View attachment 1584899
> ...


----------



## Watch fan 1972 (Dec 21, 2014)

OutsiderMia said:


> Need help with modding my watches....
> Hi where did you get the face and bezel for the Explorer mod? Love it.
> I have the following.
> View attachment 1584899
> ...


----------



## SerolfDivad (Jul 6, 2020)

ConSeanery said:


> Got a recent build I forgot to post. Kind of a Tudor Black Bay and Rolex GMT mash up I guess. I painted the tip of the second hand red for some extra pop as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Wow... I can't think of a single thing about that watch that I don't like. It's truly beautiful!


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

SerolfDivad said:


> Wow... I can't think of a single thing about that watch that I don't like. It's truly beautiful!


Thank you much!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

It was asked on the previous page, using Tapatalk anyway, where one might source dial markers/indices?

I’ve also been looking to no avail. Really looking for the submariner ‘style’ with the silver cup around the lume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

peppercorn said:


> It was asked on the previous page, using Tapatalk anyway, where one might source dial markers/indices?
> 
> I've also been looking to no avail. Really looking for the submariner 'style' with the silver cup around the lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I've been having difficulty as well. I see a lot of dials I like with markers I don't, and vice versa.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

peppercorn said:


> It was asked on the previous page, using Tapatalk anyway, where one might source dial markers/indices?
> 
> I've also been looking to no avail. Really looking for the submariner 'style' with the silver cup around the lume.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean like what the bay of e vendor art dash printing sells?
my apologies in advance if I misinterpreted your question.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

So here’s a genuinely noob question: when I’m pressing a new crystal in (and let’s assume I am not pinching the gasket and crystal is inserting evenly), how do I know it’s fully seated against the gasket?


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Anyone have firsthand experience with or a learned opinion about the Yobokies "Blue sunburst Alpine" dial?
The fishiness of the obvious resemblance aside, that is.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Grgbss said:


> Do you mean like what the bay of e vendor art dash printing sells?
> my apologies in advance if I misinterpreted your question.


That's the only seller I've been able to find on there for them, but pictures are pretty poor so I can't tell how good of quality everything is. Or what kind of lume is used.

I'm looking at some namoki hands which used C3 lume and I want it all to be pretty well balanced.


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

From what I’ve gleaned, 28mm is the correct dial size. 
However, I found a dial I so want to have but it’s 27mm.

So I ask, is there any way a 27mm dial will work in this case?


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

ConSeanery said:


> Just so you're aware, the spare Vostok bezel spring wires from meranom that can be ordered in bulk work great for the Invicta bezels. I ran into a spot of trouble where I snapped one trying to take it out to do a bezel swap, and all I had in hand was the vostok one which ended up working perfect and kept everything nice and tight.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


 Six bucks on Amazon will get you enough music wire for a hundred bezels, BTW


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Grgbss said:


> Six bucks on Amazon will get you enough music wire for a hundred bezels, BTW


I just tend to go with the Vostok ones since they are already the right gauge and bent the exact same way. No fuss, just pop em in. Though the music wire is a good backup if you need to get creative because of Invicta's less than amazing QC work haha.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

peppercorn said:


> From what I've gleaned, 28mm is the correct dial size.
> However, I found a dial I so want to have but it's 27mm.
> 
> So I ask, is there any way a 27mm dial will work in this case?


Here are two ways off the top of my head: Make a chapter ring or adhesively mount the dial to the movement+add a small ring around the outside, which is about 0.4mm, so stem alignment remains accurate.


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> Here are two ways off the top of my head: Make a chapter ring or adhesively mount the dial to the movement+add a small ring around the outside, which is about 0.4mm, so stem alignment remains accurate.


These are good suggestions, thank you. 
I was hopping that there might be an existing chapter ring that one could acquire for just this scenario.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natomyswiss (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello WUS,
Does anyone know if Dagaz watch store in Hong Kong is still shipping out orders? If so, how long does delivery take?
I ask because my order from Japan has been on hold for over a month now...


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Natomyswiss said:


> Hello WUS,
> Does anyone know if Dagaz watch store in Hong Kong is still shipping out orders? If so, how long does delivery take?
> I ask because my order from Japan has been on hold for over a month now...


I ordered from dagaz on July 1st and got it in less than 2 weeks delivered to NJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> Wearing a Red Dot mod today. Finally got around to installing the new caseback, and it definitely makes it feel a little slimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you be more specific about the case back you used? I would like to obtain one. Thanks.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

caseten said:


> Can you be more specific about the case back you used? I would like to obtain one. Thanks.


Just a few posts after this one I answered another asking the same thing. "Raffles is also on FleaBay as raffles-time, and doesn't sell any clone stuff on his eBay store, just sterile dials, hands, and casebacks. The one I got that fits the 8926 is called Military Sub Milsub Diver's Watch Case Back. "

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> Just a few posts after this one I answered another asking the same thing. "Raffles is also on FleaBay as raffles-time, and doesn't sell any clone stuff on his eBay store, just sterile dials, hands, and casebacks. The one I got that fits the 8926 is called Military Sub Milsub Diver's Watch Case Back. "
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

ConSeanery said:


> Just a few posts after this one I answered another asking the same thing. "Raffles is also on FleaBay as raffles-time, and doesn't sell any clone stuff on his eBay store, just sterile dials, hands, and casebacks. The one I got that fits the 8926 is called Military Sub Milsub Diver's Watch Case Back. "
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I had a problem with the Raffles caseback specifically marketed for the 8926OB. The caseback, which is supposed to hold the movement and dial up against the rehaut, does not press up against the movement holder. It simply does not thread deep enough into the midcase. I posted about this a while back.

Do you find that the caseback you've used here secures the movement in place?


----------



## Big Dave (Aug 3, 2011)

Saw this dial on ebay and I couldn't resist.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Jowls said:


> I had a problem with the Raffles caseback specifically marketed for the 8926OB. The caseback, which is supposed to hold the movement and dial up against the rehaut, does not press up against the movement holder. It simply does not thread deep enough into the midcase. I posted about this a while back.
> 
> Do you find that the caseback you've used here secures the movement in place?


I haven't had issue with this particular one. I did see he had a few with the same opening measurements, but this one looked like it would fit the best. No issues with rattle or anything like that, the movement looks secure and I don't see a gap between the rehaut and the dial.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

ConSeanery said:


> I haven't had issue with this particular one. I did see he had a few with the same opening measurements, but this one looked like it would fit the best. No issues with rattle or anything like that, the movement looks secure and I don't see a gap between the rehaut and the dial.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Awesome. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

didymus03 said:


> This thread needs more pics
> 
> View attachment 15338907
> 
> ...


Can you tell me more about this mod? Bezel and dial look fantastic together. Excellent job!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

caseten said:


> Can you tell me more about this mod? Bezel and dial look fantastic together. Excellent job!


Thank you. The dial and the bezel are both made from brass. I first designed both and then reached out to some friends to have them made. The bezel was done locally and the dial is from @watchnoted on IG.


----------



## frog1996 (Sep 29, 2007)

Is this an off mic tribute to Coco??? Pure genius!!!



Big Dave said:


> Saw this dial on ebay and I couldn't resist.
> View attachment 15356225


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Jowls said:


> I had a problem with the Raffles caseback specifically marketed for the 8926OB. The caseback, which is supposed to hold the movement and dial up against the rehaut, does not press up against the movement holder. It simply does not thread deep enough into the midcase. I posted about this a while back.
> 
> Do you find that the caseback you've used here secures the movement in place?


I've had the same trouble with some sub case backs on my 8926s as well as sub cases with the NH movements. I have four in the fleet and two work well and two don't. It seems to be with the particular case back not having enough threads to push down on the movement spacer allowing the movement to move around. I think it comes down to sloppy tolerances from the various factories. I ended up printing a small spacer to take up the gap. Otherwise you would have to replace the case back.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

HomebrewMTB said:


> I've had the same trouble with some sub case backs on my 8926s as well as sub cases with the NH movements. I have four in the fleet and two work well and two don't. It seems to be with the particular case back not having enough threads to push down on the movement spacer allowing the movement to move around. I think it comes down to sloppy tolerances from the various factories. I ended up printing a small spacer to take up the gap. Otherwise you would have to replace the case back.


If possible, could you post the STL for the spacer or a link to Thingiverse?
Thanks!


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Looking to source a flat sapphire crystal with AR, 30mm size.
Found some non-AR options but nothing with AR.
Does such a thing even exist?


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Grgbss said:


> Looking to source a flat sapphire crystal with AR, 30mm size.
> Found some non-AR options but nothing with AR.
> Does such a thing even exist?


CousinsUK sell a variety of flat 30mm sapphire with blue AR, in thicknesses of 1.0mm, 1.5mm, 2.0mm and 2.4mm


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Thinking of using seiko dark blue hands on a (firefly) white dial.
I’m worried that blue AR will alter the appearance of both for the worse.
Opinions?


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

pascs said:


> CousinsUK sell a variety of flat 30mm sapphire with blue AR, in thicknesses of 1.0mm, 1.5mm, 2.0mm and 2.4mm


Is there a visibly noticeable difference on the different thicknesses of Crystal once on the watch? I can understand the strength difference but wasn't sure if it was visible.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Is there a visibly noticeable difference on the different thicknesses of Crystal once on the watch? I can understand the strength difference but wasn't sure if it was visible.


Yes. On many (all?) 8926's the stock crystal is 2.5mm. Anything thicker/thinner will not sit flush with the stock bezel and insert assembly.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not really sure if it affects visibility with the different thicknesses as I havent done any comparisons but when fitting thicker flat mineral glass I didnt notice a significant difference but I was using the thicker crystal to get it more flush with the bezel I was using on the watch.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Is there a visibly noticeable difference on the different thicknesses of Crystal once on the watch? I can understand the strength difference but wasn't sure if it was visible.


I haven't handled a stock one for a bit, but if I remember correctly, they sit slightly proud with the stock 2.5mm crystal. I believe about 2mm would be perfectly flush. I dug up a picture of what one would look like with a less than 2mm thickness at the edge. You can see that it sits down below the bezel insert.


----------



## ATTAKK (Sep 27, 2015)

ConSeanery said:


> Got a recent build I forgot to post. Kind of a Tudor Black Bay and Rolex GMT mash up I guess. I painted the tip of the second hand red for some extra pop as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bezel insert... where did you get that?!? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

ATTAKK said:


> That bezel insert... where did you get that?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's one of the 5508 16800 style inserts from Tiger Concept, I believe its insert T.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATTAKK (Sep 27, 2015)

Does anyone recall off-hand the crown tube diameter? Newer version 8926. Or PN for a big crown from Esslinger?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Ordered the "blue sunburst Alpine" dial from Yobokies.
Trying to decide on hands to go with it.
The obvious choice would be the cathedral hands they sell.
Not a huge fan of cathedral hands.
Anyone care to propose an alternative hand set?


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

ATTAKK said:


> Does anyone recall off-hand the crown tube diameter? Newer version 8926. Or PN for a big crown from Esslinger?
> ...


Pardon my ignorance, but there's also a gasket involved, right? Any other parts required to replace the stock crown? Beside maybe an extra stem just in case?


----------



## ATTAKK (Sep 27, 2015)

Grgbss said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but there's also a gasket involved, right? Any other parts required to replace the stock crown? Beside maybe an extra stem just in case?


There is a gasket built into the stem. There is also a gasket on the crown tube. When I've replaced the crown tube on different Invicta models, I've used JB weld as an alternative sealant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Grgbss said:


> Ordered the "blue sunburst Alpine" dial from Yobokies.
> Trying to decide on hands to go with it.
> The obvious choice would be the cathedral hands they sell.
> Not a huge fan of cathedral hands.
> Anyone care to propose an alternative hand set?


Looking forward to seeing that! No help on hands though, I'm too indecisive lol


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Beautifully done !!! 
.bravo.



didymus03 said:


> I haven't handled a stock one for a bit, but if I remember correctly, they sit slightly proud with the stock 2.5mm crystal. I believe about 2mm would be perfectly flush. I dug up a picture of what one would look like with a less than 2mm thickness at the edge. You can see that it sits down below the bezel insert.
> View attachment 15365916


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Did this one during the weekend....



Ready for an Invicta watch. Seiko dial feet. Small little holes near the BSH. Ping me if interested. 28.5mm size.



Negative relief goyoneuff gilt dial lumed with Noctilumina, 28.5mm. ETA feet and I have used a very similar dial with ETA feet cut into a Seiko movement with properly installed dial dots. Ping me if interested.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Hmmm, Mr Magoo posting a Casio in the 8926 thread?

Very well, here's an 8926.

Dagaz dial and hands, CT crystal. Erika strap.


----------



## Kroy_1988 (Jul 29, 2020)

Just finished my first Invicta Mod. I have always wanted a watch with the black ceramic bezel insert and modifying an invicta looked like an inexpensive option.

I learned a lot and had a lot a fun and plan on doing a few more! I haven't changed the dial and second hand yet but plan to soon.

what do you think?


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Kroy_1988 said:


> Just finished my first Invicta Mod. I have always wanted a watch with the black ceramic bezel insert and modifying an invicta looked like an inexpensive option.
> 
> I learned a lot and had a lot a fun and plan on doing a few more! I haven't changed the dial and second hand yet but plan to soon.
> 
> what do you think?


 Looks great. Can't quite make out if there is a small gap between the insert and the bezel?


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

hello everyone I am doing my first mod and I ran into a snag that I could use some schooling on. I got the crown, movement, crystal, and bezel insert off. The problem i have found is there isn't enough room for me to even see the spring let alone remove it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I hope I am not posting a problem that is common I did a cursory search and didn't see anything. I'll include a picture of the case and bezel in question.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Manning1978 said:


> hello everyone I am doing my first mod and I ran into a snag that I could use some schooling on. I got the crown, movement, crystal, and bezel insert off. The problem i have found is there isn't enough room for me to even see the spring let alone remove it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I hope I am not posting a problem that is common I did a cursory search and didn't see anything. I'll include a picture of the case and bezel in question.


Out if the 3 8926 variants I have worked on so far [yeah, I know, advice from a noob] one did not have enough room to extract the retainer wire. I could see it and hook it with my needle but the gap was more narrow than the wire.
Ended up taking my dremel to the bezel - I cut thru enough of it to widen the gap enough to pull the bezel retainer wire out.


----------



## Kroy_1988 (Jul 29, 2020)

Grgbss said:


> Looks great. Can't quite make out if there is a small gap between the insert and the bezel?


Thanks! there was a few gaps, i couldn't find the bezel insert style in the size i needed so I ended up making the space a bit bigger with my dremal, overall it turned out well but in 1 or two spots there is a bit of gap. also the insert sits a bit above the bezel (Just below flush with the crystal). actually think it looks kind of cool sitting higher than the bezel.


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

Grgbss said:


> Out if the 3 8926 variants I have worked on so far [yeah, I know, advice from a noob] one did not have enough room to extract the retainer wire. I could see it and hook it with my needle but the gap was more narrow than the wire.
> Ended up taking my dremel to the bezel - I cut thru enough of it to widen the gap enough to pull the bezel retainer wire out.


What kind of bit did you use on yours. I was thinking about doing exactly what you suggested just not sure what kind of bit to use.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Kroy_1988 said:


> Just finished my first Invicta Mod. I have always wanted a watch with the black ceramic bezel insert and modifying an invicta looked like an inexpensive option.
> 
> I learned a lot and had a lot a fun and plan on doing a few more! I haven't changed the dial and second hand yet but plan to soon.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great. I'd love to know where you found a ceramic insert to fit the 8926. Everything I've read from posts states that they don't exist. Obviously it does as you have one.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Manning1978 said:


> What kind of bit did you use on yours. I was thinking about doing exactly what you suggested just not sure what kind of bit to use.


tried the drill press first. Didn't do much. Helped me appreciate just how much metal thickness there is to a bezel. Then took the thick metal cut off wheel to it. Cut tangentially, just outward of the inner rim, dozens of gentle cut-and-check cuts. fairly low speed, wearing my face shield.
got almost to the wire channel
eventually was able to bend a 1 cm section of the inner rim up and out to access the wire.
slow and steady


----------



## scottcolbath (Jan 15, 2018)

didymus03 said:


> There are at least a couple of these compiled lists within this thread (including one that I wrote somewhere), but this one should get you started (read the next few posts as well) :
> 
> Let's see those Invicta 8926 mods!


That's exactly what I needed. Thanks very much.

S.C.


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

Grgbss said:


> tried the drill press first. Didn't do much. Helped me appreciate just how much metal thickness there is to a bezel. Then took the thick metal cut off wheel to it. Cut tangentially, just outward of the inner rim, dozens of gentle cut and check cuts. fairly low speed, wearing my face shield.
> got almost to the wire channel
> eventually was able to bend the rim up and out to access the wire.
> slow and steady


Got it thank you very much!


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

thanks for the advice. I basically cut the smallest cut that I could just until I could see the bezel retainer wire. I worked the wire up enough to get a good set of tweezers on the end of it. I then just moved the bezel around and pulled the wire at the same time. I'm gonna put the bezel on the lathe and cut some of the material out so I can remove it again easier. If anybody wants pictures of anything just let me know.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Manning1978 said:


> thanks for the advice. I basically cut the smallest cut that I could just until I could see the bezel retainer wire. I worked the wire up enough to get a good set of tweezers on the end of it. I then just moved the bezel around and pulled the wire at the same time. I'm gonna put the bezel on the lathe and cut some of the material out so I can remove it again easier. If anybody wants pictures of anything just let me know.


Wow, you managed to do this without destroying the bezel?!
You are a master.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Got ETA hands from Esslinger.
Very nice blue dauphines.
Minute hand loose, as anticipated.
Tried to crimp it. Didn’t work.
Any technique advice?

Any sources of NH35 dauphine hands that I can get shipped to CONUS in less than 2 months?


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

This is not directly 8926 related, but I'm hoping you guys will forgive me.
Getting an SNK803 case to mod.
Anyone know the Esslinger part number for the SNK case crystal gasket? Or at least gasket dimensions?
The replacement sapphire is listed as 30mm, 1.05mm thick


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

Here is my first modification of the 8926OB. Only kept the case, movement and crown. Removed branding and polished side of the case. Brushed the lugs, they are horribly too course from the factory. Brushed lugs and bracelet to match. Polished case back to remove branding. Added a sapphire crystal with no cyclops. Regulated the Seiko NH35 movement. Amplitude is much too low, so I need to service. Added a 16610 style bracelet, which is what I'm used to. Created my own gilt dial using a film-free method to create a true negative relief, so the polished brass dial shines thorough. Dial is a 6538 style. Lumed the dial with Noctilumina GF15 for similar lume to my 16610. Lumed after market hands to match. Added a new bezel insert. Much better than the original. Aligned bezel. Modified the bezel click spring to operate like my Rolex. 8926 bezel movement is too stiff from the factory. Now it's as light as my Rolex but with no back play. Less back play than my Rolex. Subtlety different, but much better. Will replace bezel insert with a Tiger Concepts 6538 style bezel insert with no minute hash marks between 0 and 15. Unfortunately, you can't see the pillowy light yellow lume on the indices. Need a better macro setup or microscope to show the 3D definition of hand painted markers. Dial looks better in real life as you get the reflection off the brass and 3D effect of the painted lume.

This watch has sentimental value, as I wore it at my wedding in Jamaica. Good travel watch when you want something nice, but don't want to wear something expensive.

So what do you think? What would you do differently?


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

Manning1978 said:


> hello everyone I am doing my first mod and I ran into a snag that I could use some schooling on. I got the crown, movement, crystal, and bezel insert off. The problem i have found is there isn't enough room for me to even see the spring let alone remove it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I hope I am not posting a problem that is common I did a cursory search and didn't see anything. I'll include a picture of the case and bezel in question.


Use a Harbor Freight PITTSBURGH Hook & Pick Set, 6 Pc. set for $3.99, or use a safety pin, or a sewing pin. Use 3.5x-4x magnification. It comes out very easily if you use the right tools. Push in the pin or pick to lift the spring out. Once you get a little bit out, the rest comes out very easily. Everything is easy once you have the right tool for the job.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

caseten said:


> Use a Harbor Freight PITTSBURGH Hook & Pick Set, 6 Pc. set for $3.99, or use a safety pin, or a sewing pin. Use 3.5x-4x magnification. It comes out very easily if you use the right tools. Push in the pin or pick to lift the spring out. Once you get a little bit out, the rest comes out very easily. Everything is easy once you have the right tool for the job.


I had to use a dremeled-flat sewing needle clamped in a hand vise on one of mine and had to destroy the bezel on another. Invicta does not believe in consistency


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

caseten said:


> Here is my first modification of the 8926OB. Only kept the case, movement and crown. Removed branding and polished side of the case. Brushed the lugs, they are horribly too course from the factory. Brushed lugs and bracelet to match. Polished case back to remove branding. Added a sapphire crystal with no cyclops. Regulated the Seiko NH35 movement. Amplitude is much too low, so I need to service. Added a 16610 style bracelet, which is what I'm used to. Created my own gilt dial using a film-free method to create a true negative relief, so the polished brass dial shines thorough. Dial is a 6538 style. Lumed the dial with Noctilumina GF15 for similar lume to my 16610. Lumed after market hands to match. Added a new bezel insert. Much better than the original. Aligned bezel. Modified the bezel click spring to operate like my Rolex. 8926 bezel movement is too stiff from the factory. Now it's as light as my Rolex but with no back play. Less back play than my Rolex. Subtlety different, but much better. Will replace bezel insert with a Tiger Concepts 6538 style bezel insert with no minute hash marks between 0 and 15. Unfortunately, you can't see the pillowy light yellow lume on the indices. Need a better macro setup or microscope to show the 3D definition of hand painted markers. Dial looks better in real life as you get the reflection off the brass and 3D effect of the painted lume.
> 
> This watch has sentimental value, as I wore it at my wedding in Jamaica. Good travel watch when you want something nice, but don't want to wear something expensive.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't change anything. This is extremely well done with sentimental value.

I have one recommendation. Don't ever sell it.

Great job!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

EPK said:


> I wouldn't change anything. This is extremely well done with sentimental value.
> 
> I have one recommendation. Don't ever sell it.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks! I won't be selling it. I do have another 8926 on the way. I will be doing a similar build, but will drilled lugs and a domed crystal. Also, a new crown and tube. Debating going with a Seiko crown and tube, or a Generic Rolex crown and tube. Want a beefier tube, and will be doing pointed crown guard or no crown guards.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

caseten said:


> Here is my first modification of the 8926OB. Only kept the case, movement and crown. Removed branding and polished side of the case. Brushed the lugs, they are horribly too course from the factory. Brushed lugs and bracelet to match. Polished case back to remove branding. Added a sapphire crystal with no cyclops. Regulated the Seiko NH35 movement. Amplitude is much too low, so I need to service. Added a 16610 style bracelet, which is what I'm used to. Created my own gilt dial using a film-free method to create a true negative relief, so the polished brass dial shines thorough. Dial is a 6538 style. Lumed the dial with Noctilumina GF15 for similar lume to my 16610. Lumed after market hands to match. Added a new bezel insert. Much better than the original. Aligned bezel. Modified the bezel click spring to operate like my Rolex. 8926 bezel movement is too stiff from the factory. Now it's as light as my Rolex but with no back play. Less back play than my Rolex. Subtlety different, but much better. Will replace bezel insert with a Tiger Concepts 6538 style bezel insert with no minute hash marks between 0 and 15. Unfortunately, you can't see the pillowy light yellow lume on the indices. Need a better macro setup or microscope to show the 3D definition of hand painted markers. Dial looks better in real life as you get the reflection off the brass and 3D effect of the painted lume.
> 
> This watch has sentimental value, as I wore it at my wedding in Jamaica. Good travel watch when you want something nice, but don't want to wear something expensive.
> 
> ...


Nice work .

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK91 (Jul 22, 2019)

Has anyone here ever purchased a case like this one:









35.0US $ 30% OFF|BLIGER Fit NH35A NH36A PT5000 ETA2824 2836 MIYOTA 8215 DG Stainless Steel 40mm Watch Case Sapphire Crystal Glass/Solid Back|Watch Cases| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





It seems to be the exact same case that is being used by Invicta, but then without the branding.

I was planning on buying and modding an Invicta, but now i am wondering why not just buy the case and a movement and go from there.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

RDK91 said:


> Has anyone here ever purchased a case like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fleabay is full of them too.
the Invicta go on sale at shlamazon with some frequency and even right now I believe the cheapest option is $67.
waiting for stuff to get here from China gets old fast, shlamazon gets your stuff to your door quick.
if you let the watch run for a few days before you start modding and the movement is way off, you can easily exchange with shlamazon. 
Not so easy with fleabay.
the crown and stem and the movement are already there and fitted on the Invicta.
grinding off the Invicta name off the case gives you a sense of ownership

if you want something more compact there is a fleabay seller that a lot of the small shop retail modders use, sells smaller than Invicta ETA compatible cases which fit the NH35 unofficially. 
shraffles sells them too.


----------



## RDK91 (Jul 22, 2019)

Grgbss said:


> fleabay is full of them too.
> the Invicta go on sale at shlamazon with some frequency and even right now I believe the cheapest option is $67.
> waiting for stuff to get here from China gets old fast, shlamazon gets your stuff to your door quick.
> if you let the watch run for a few days before you start modding and the movement is way off, you can easily exchange with shlamazon.
> ...


Unfortunately where i live (Europe) the cheapest one i can find on amazon is $95.

Buying a case and movement from Aliexpress would be $30 cheaper and i wouldn't have to remove the branding from the case. Replacing or getting money back from Aliexpress shouldn't be a problem either? At least i never had any issues so far there.

The only downside as you mentioned is the waiting time, however it seems like there are limited options for EU residents. Not much stuff on Ebay unless it is from the USA or China.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

RDK91 said:


> Unfortunately where i live (Europe) the cheapest one i can find on amazon is $95.
> 
> Buying a case and movement from Aliexpress would be $30 cheaper and i wouldn't have to remove the branding from the case. Replacing or getting money back from Aliexpress shouldn't be a problem either? At least i never had any issues so far there.
> 
> The only downside as you mentioned is the waiting time, however it seems like there are limited options for EU residents. Not much stuff on Ebay unless it is from the USA or China.


if you want the 36mm case from fleabay, the search term is "36MM STEEL SMOOTH BEZEL EXPLORER WATCH CASE WITH DRILLED THROUGH LUG FIT ETA" and the seller is r***002.
there are two kinds, 2824 and 2836, and I think one is slightly taller than the other (as per shraffles store listing), but otherwise they might be the same
there seems to be a difference of opinion as to which one is best for the NH35
I asked a couple of times here and on reddit and didn't get a response..
I've got the "24" coming so we'll see


----------



## RDK91 (Jul 22, 2019)

Grgbss said:


> if you want the 36mm case from fleabay, the search term is "36MM STEEL SMOOTH BEZEL EXPLORER WATCH CASE WITH DRILLED THROUGH LUG FIT ETA" and the seller is r***002.
> there are two kinds, 2824 and 2836, and I think one is slightly taller than the other (as per shraffles store listing), but otherwise they might be the same
> there seems to be a difference of opinion as to which one is best for the NH35
> I asked a couple of times here and on reddit and didn't get a response..
> I've got the "24" coming so we'll see


Thanks, however i decided to place an order at Aliexpress since the price was cheaper ?.
Also ordered some bands, tools, hands and 1 black dial with no logo or text.

If it doesn't work out i can always get my money back. Let the waiting games begin .

PS: probably going to look for another dial since i am not 100% fan of a dial with no logo or text, i did order it to have something to go with when everything arrives.

So if anyone has a nice dial for sale that fits a NH35 movement (like the Invicta 8926), send me message. I am looking for both submariner style (black) and one also a little more dress watch style (white).

Next step is probably figuring out what kind of crystal i want! After the 2 builds i am going to do now i will probably look into a more vintage looking mod.

Anyway, some awesome inspiration in this thread! Glad i found it.


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok everyone be gentle finished my first modded 8926. The bezel was a nightmare. Long story short took about 2 hours of time on the lathe to modify but turned out OK i think. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Manning1978 said:


> Ok everyone be gentle finished my first modded 8926. The bezel was a nightmare. Long story short took about 2 hours of time on the lathe to modify but turned out OK i think. Let me know what you guys think.


looks great
if you can find a matching color the minute hand could use more presence, but that's just me


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

Manning1978 said:


> Ok everyone be gentle finished my first modded 8926. The bezel was a nightmare. Long story short took about 2 hours of time on the lathe to modify but turned out OK i think. Let me know what you guys think.


What was the issue with the bezel?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

The Inviko or Seikta.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> The Inviko or Seikta.


Whatever it is I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

caseten said:


> What was the issue with the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


When I got the insert out there wasn't enough space between the bezel and the case to even see the retaining spring let alone get a needle or anything in there. I ended up having to take a Dremel and cut out a little piece just big enough to find the end of the spring fish it out and rotate the bezel and pull the spring out as I moved the bezel. When I finally got it off I put it on a lathe and made the inner diameter just big enough to fit the spring back in and also made the spring groove a bit bigger to match the groove in the case.


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

Manning1978 said:


> When I got the insert out there wasn't enough space between the bezel and the case to even see the retaining spring let alone get a needle or anything in there. I ended up having to take a Dremel and cut out a little piece just big enough to find the end of the spring fish it out and rotate the bezel and pull the spring out as I moved the bezel. When I finally got it off I put it on a lathe and made the inner diameter just big enough to fit the spring back in and also made the spring groove a bit bigger to match the groove in the case.


Wow. That's alot of work. When attempting to get the retaining spring out what level magnification were you using? Did you try a thin sewing pin or dental pick to get the retaining spring out? I need a needle like utensil to get out the retaining spring, and 3.5x-10x magnification. Using the right tools I haven't had a problem, but a blunt item like a small screwdriver or an xacto knife I can't get the job done. I struggled in the beginning, until I found the right set of tools. Now it's easy for me.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

I've got up to 25x magnification and good lighting. I even tried the needle thing I really don't know how they got it on in the first place. I think it is probably a q.c. issue.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Rabirnie said:


> Whatever it is I like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fun project!


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Manning1978 said:


> When I got the insert out there wasn't enough space between the bezel and the case to even see the retaining spring let alone get a needle or anything in there. I ended up having to take a Dremel and cut out a little piece just big enough to find the end of the spring fish it out and rotate the bezel and pull the spring out as I moved the bezel. When I finally got it off I put it on a lathe and made the inner diameter just big enough to fit the spring back in and also made the spring groove a bit bigger to match the groove in the case.


I had a similar issue with my latest mod, I ended up having to bend the whole bezel up on one side to take it off, which was fine since I was replacing it, but still, it was awful to do. If I hadn't also popped the movement and the crystal out beforehand probably would have broken the stock crystal while I was at it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

ConSeanery said:


> I had a similar issue with my latest mod, I ended up having to bend the whole bezel up on one side to take it off, which was fine since I was replacing it, but still, it was awful to do. If I hadn't also popped the movement and the crystal out beforehand probably would have broken the stock crystal while I was at it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Oh yeah if I hadn't taken the crystal out I would have broke it or something.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Just got the raffles case back recommended by ConSeanery from fleabay.
The raffles external portion of the case back is approximately 3.4mm tall, just about the same as or just a hair thicker than stock.
The raffles internal screw height is 1.4mm tall. The stock screw height is 1.6mm.
My conclusion is if you want the solid metal look and can source a 3D printed 0.2mm tall spacer and then go for the raffles case back.


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

Grgbss said:


> Just got the raffles case back recommended by ConSeanery from fleabay.
> The raffles external portion of the case back is approximately 3.4mm tall, just about the same as or just a hair thicker than stock.
> The raffles internal screw height is 1.4mm tall. The stock screw height is 1.6mm.
> My conclusion is if you want the solid metal look and can source a 3D printed 0.2mm tall spacer and then go for the raffles case back.


Thanks for the info and update. Can you send the search terms for the exact case back you bought. What case back thickness were you looking for? Was it with the money you paid for it in your opinion?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

caseten said:


> Thanks for the info and update. Can you send the search terms for the exact case back you bought. What case back thickness were you looking for? Was it with the money you paid for it in your opinion?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Not sure we're allowed to post direct links to vendors or vendor store names. Fleabay search term is "Military Sub Milsub Diver's Watch Case Back", the vendor is raffles dash time. This info was recently provided by ConSeanery in connection to his build using this exact case back. The markings on the item I received match those in his build picture.
The vendor has since also listed "Bubble Military Sub Milsub Diver's Watch Case Back" - I don't know anything about that one.
ConSeanery at the time wrote that he thought the solid case back decreased overall watch thickness, but I did not find this to be the case.
Was it worth the money? Depends on the look you are going for. It is certainly a nice case back. I got it [and 2 more coming] because I thought it would slim down the watch, which it did not. Might use them, might sell 'em.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Looking for a red bezel insert for the Murphy IN4054 bezel designed for 38mm ceramic bezel inserts
This surprisingly does not exist on fleabay.
Any thoughts?


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Grgbss said:


> Looking for a red bezel insert for the Murphy IN4054 bezel designed for 38mm ceramic bezel inserts
> This surprisingly does not exist on fleabay.
> Any thoughts?


Some posts back or in the BSHThread, I believe it was determined the SKX007 Bezel fit the Murphy's bezel.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Some posts back or in the BSHThread, I believe it was determined the SKX007 Bezel fit the Murphy's bezel.


 I'd love to hear from @Dave M regarding the SKX inserts. I don't think that rules allow me to link to his site but here's what it says.

"
The bezel will accept a generic bezel insert sized to fit the Rolex 16610.
This is a shallow-sloped insert, with Outer Diameter 37.65mm and Inner Diameter 30.7mm.
The 38mm OD insert of the SKX007 WILL NOT FIT. 
"

That would open up a lot more options if it does.

" "


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

EPK said:


> I'd love to hear from @Dave M regarding the SKX inserts. I don't think that rules allow me to link to his site but here's what it says.
> 
> "
> The bezel will accept a generic bezel insert sized to fit the Rolex 16610.
> ...


Found where the discussion and posts were. It was actually mentioned as the 1655 style, but I assume if that one fits, other 007 inserts of the same size should fit as well. It may also be because it's metal and not ceramic.



MrPearly said:


> Some good news, the DLW 1655 style inserts, and likely the rest of the "Sloped" inserts, fit the 38mm version of the Murphy's bezel like a glove with no noticeable gap to crystal, at least with the thicker WRA Stella crystal I've got on this one.
> 
> View attachment 15330126
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

I made ONE bezel which adapts the SKX007 insert to the Invicta 8926, just so I could illustrate how bad it looks. I'm not going to make another.

Yes, I know that it would open up your options.

The thing that troubles me is that it opens up your options to make a poor-looking watch, which you would dislike once you saw the giant, dirt-catching gap between the crystal and insert.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

@Dave M I would love to see a bezel for the Invicta 8926OB with this profile:
















Both in stainless and brass. I would be buying these all day long


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Dave M said:


> I made ONE bezel which adapts the SKX007 insert to the Invicta 8926, just so I could illustrate how bad it looks. I'm not going to make another.
> 
> Yes, I know that it would open up your options.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification Dave. That's what I suspected.

While I'd love more choices, I'm not willing to accept that.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Dave M said:


> I made ONE bezel which adapts the SKX007 insert to the Invicta 8926, just so I could illustrate how bad it looks. I'm not going to make another.
> 
> Yes, I know that it would open up your options.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dave for taking the time to clear this up, it looks like the other picture's angle doesn't show the gap very well, so that's good to know.

I know Tiger Concepts has bezels that match the size listed for your bezel, do you know of any other sources for metal or ceramic bezels that would fit?



caseten said:


> @Dave M I would love to see a bezel for the Invicta 8926OB with this profile:
> View attachment 15392213
> View attachment 15392214
> 
> ...


I would LOVE this bezel. After getting a few different types, I've found I like the sharper gear type of bezel or kind of a "chunkier" sub style like on my Pagani Design PD-1651 over the coin edge. If the 8926OB bezel was sharper/more machined , I would like it. I'm going to try and fix that myself at some point once a bezel jig I ordered gets here.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

caseten said:


> @Dave M I would love to see a bezel for the Invicta 8926OB with this profile:
> View attachment 15392213
> View attachment 15392214
> 
> ...


Hi your post motive me to do a test with things from a drawer. I try to fix a nh35 in a Silix 6538 case with the bezel you request.

1/the Seiko plastic ring fit well the case
2/with a spacer top/under the dial the stem high coul be perfect
3/the tiger concept crown fit he case tube to replace the fake crown
4/the pignons are to deep in the dial to fix the hands

Final : it should work perfectly with the spacer between the rehaut and the dial instead of under the dial...just to build the right spacer

Silix recently raise the price of this case from usd45 to usd60 

The bezel come silver but you can heat it and brushes it with brass brush to get a brass finish. Edit: the stem height could be adjust in the picture
Edit 2 : sorry it's not invicta





































Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 9S en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

ATTAKK said:


> Does anyone recall off-hand the crown tube diameter? Newer version 8926. Or PN for a big crown from Esslinger?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go:


----------



## africanscotch (Nov 20, 2019)

These were fun to build. The first being a bit of an Omega Milsub homage and the second just something fun that I actually think looks pretty cool, especially on a blue rubber strap


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

africanscotch said:


> These were fun to build. The first being a bit of an Omega Milsub homage and the second just something fun that I actually think looks pretty cool, especially on a blue rubber strap
> View attachment 15392969
> View attachment 15392973
> View attachment 15392978
> View attachment 15392979


Looks great! What inserts did you use? The black one looks like a bit more of a gap between it and the crystal than the bare metal one. Did you happen to use different crystal sizes for the two?


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

For those having trouble with Raffles casebacks, a spacer with the dimensions of 0.2mm thick, 29.25mm OD, and 28mm ID has worked for me in two 8926's now. The spacer sits between the gray movement holder (after the dial and movement have been installed) and the threaded portion of the 1.4mm deep Raffles caseback.


----------



## ATTAKK (Sep 27, 2015)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 15392953


Nice! Thank you! Truly appreciate it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## africanscotch (Nov 20, 2019)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Looks great! What inserts did you use? The black one looks like a bit more of a gap between it and the crystal than the bare metal one. Did you happen to use different crystal sizes for the two?


Thanks! They have different size bezels from Murphy's, so the black one has an aluminum 37.5mm insert from Tiger Concepts and a 2.5mm sapphire crystal, while the blue one uses a 38mm stainless SKX insert from DLW with a 3mm crystal. The fit of the SKX insert next to a 3mm crystal is almost flush


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

africanscotch said:


> Thanks! They have different size bezels from Murphy's, so the black one has an aluminum 37.5mm insert from Tiger Concepts and a 2.5mm sapphire crystal, while the blue one uses a 38mm stainless SKX insert from DLW with a 3mm crystal. The fit of the SKX insert next to a 3mm crystal is almost flush


Fantastic, thank you!


----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Le Temps Détruit Tout (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Does anyone know what the indices are held in with? I was able to get the small ones off, but 3, 9, and 12 o’clock ones are more difficult and I don’t want to damage the dial to where I have to redo the whole thing yet.


----------



## RDK91 (Jul 22, 2019)

RDK91 said:


> Thanks, however i decided to place an order at Aliexpress since the price was cheaper 😁.
> Also ordered some bands, tools, hands and 1 black dial with no logo or text.


The package has arrived, it looks like i got lucky since no extra tax was charged.

So here is my build, not exactly started with an Invicta but at least with something that looked very similar.










Might change the bezel insert since it seems a little bit to shiny for my liking.
The dial is temporary, i am going to order one but not sure which one just yet.
In the mean time i am going to try to create my own little logo and print "AUTOMATIC" on the lower part, just for fun. With some luck it looks awesome!

Used the same movement as the one in the Invicta (NH35A):
*Band needs some adjustment, it was to tight out of the box to fit on the case, now it seems to be too lose.










Total costs are just a little bit cheaper compared to a new Invicta (at least where i live), but then i would also need to replace the dial, hands, put in a sapphire and remove all the branding.

I was planning on doing a second build with a similar case and "just" swap the bezel but i was told it wouldn't be that easy so i decided to just order a second case and movement.

This one will be build with a DG2813 movement in this case:










All in all very satisfied with the parts and with the results, this was my first build/mod. The closest thing to this i have ever done was replacing a battery in my quarts .


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

RDK91 said:


> The package has arrived, it looks like i got lucky since no extra tax was charged.
> 
> So here is my build, not exactly started with an Invicta but at least with something that looked very similar.
> 
> ...


Great starting point. I bought a used 8926OB to do my first mods on, so I'm right there with you haha. What Strap is that? I have come to really like rally straps and waiting on a few to get here.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

There seems to be a recurring confusion about bezel inserts which I hope to help with a bit :










There are two different styles of bezel inserts available from many more sources. Sloped inserts are usually available in stainless steel or ceramic. They have a 38mm outer diameter and somewhere around 30.6-30.8mm inner diameter. They are thicker than the aluminum inserts standard to pro divers.

The flat inserts on the other hand also have 38mm outer diameters BUT they have about a 31.5mm inner diameter.

Assuming one uses a pro diver with a 30mm crystal, the 30.6mm inner diameter of the sloped SKX (and most "38mm ceramic bezel insert" on the bay) inserts do not leave a large gap.

The flat inserts look just plain wrong on a pro diver with a clear gap between the insert and crystal.

Here is an example of a sloped stainless steel 38mm bezel on an OB diver with a 38mm x 3mm sapphire. The bezel is my own design, but the idea is the same, since it is designed to fit 38mm outer diameter inserts:









Also, not all of Dave's bezels were designed for 38mm outer diameter inserts, so make sure to have the correct size bezel since the standard insert for these Invictas is around 37.4mm if I remember correctly.

P.P.S. Since most 38mm inserts are thicker, the wall on the bezel needs to be 0.4 - 0.6mm thicker, which might bring the insert above a less thick crystal.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

didymus03 said:


> There seems to be a recurring confusion about bezel inserts which I hope to help with a bit :
> 
> View attachment 15410812
> 
> ...


Thank you! Appreciate the help and diagram, that definitely helps me visualize it much better so I can make sure to get a proper replacement.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I just got in another sloped "SKX" stainless steel insert from DLW. Here you can see how tiny of a gap it has on this 8926OB 30mm double dome sapphire.


----------



## Richard1c (Feb 27, 2020)

So I am doing my first mod on an Invicta 9094OB. Now I am looking for a Murphy smooth bezel or other options. I also like a silver colored insert but can't find one in the right size (37,4). 

I have a dial maker dial, seiko hands already. So do the case first and Chrystal.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Richard1c said:


> So I am doing my first mod on an Invicta 9094OB. Now I am looking for a Murphy smooth bezel or other options. I also like a silver colored insert but can't find one in the right size (37,4).
> 
> I have a dial maker dial, seiko hands already. So do the case first and Chrystal.


Murphymanufacturing.com does both smooth and coin edge and Tiger-concept has the right size for the stock bezel (see 5508 16800) or for Murphy's coin edge that has the same OD as stock. The bay also has silver with black markings (also black triangle). 
Here is an example of the tiger insert in a murphy bezel:









You can also ask him for a coin edge that fits 38mm outer diameter inserts, and at least DLW has some nice stainless inserts (see my previous post).


----------



## Richard1c (Feb 27, 2020)

didymus03 said:


> Murphymanufacturing.com does both smooth and coin edge and Tiger-concept has the right size for the stock bezel (see 5508 16800) or for Murphy's coin edge that has the same OD as stock. The bay also has silver with black markings (also black triangle).
> Here is an example of the tiger insert in a murphy bezel:
> View attachment 15415493
> 
> ...


That looks nice, I have contact with Dave but the smooth bezels are out of stock. I will check the tiger inserts. Thanks!


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Played around a little with this one.

Debranded case, BSH'd dagaz dial, slightly reshaped crown guard, single dome 4mm mineral glass, after market Seamaster bracelet. I like it a lot.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> Played around a little with this one.
> 
> Debranded case, BSH'd dagaz dial, slightly reshaped crown guard, single dome 4mm mineral glass, after market Seamaster bracelet. I like it a lot.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. Well done.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)

Here's something I threw together. White pro diver dial left over from a different watch. Raffles hands. Removed cyclops. Coffee lume "patina". Doesn't match the hands well enough, so will probably redo later.


----------



## pauljas (Aug 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a source for a replacement crown tube? I removed mine so I could file down the crown guards and now I cant find it.


----------



## pauljas (Aug 9, 2011)

pauljas said:


> Does anyone have a source for a replacement crown tube? I removed mine so I could file down the crown guards and now I cant find it.


Also, what size do I need?


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

pauljas said:


> Does anyone have a source for a replacement crown tube? I removed mine so I could file down the crown guards and now I cant find it.


Does post 10750 answer your question?


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

pauljas said:


> Does anyone have a source for a replacement crown tube? I removed mine so I could file down the crown guards and now I cant find it.


This one from Esslinger:
















Extra Large Threaded Screw Down Watch Crown Complete with Case Tube


Find information on screw down crowns. Use these watch parts for assortment and depending on the color of your watch, choose white or yellow color.




www.esslinger.com


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't believe I posted this one.























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## pauljas (Aug 9, 2011)

HomebrewMTB said:


> This one from Esslinger:
> View attachment 15439957
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, off to order


----------



## pauljas (Aug 9, 2011)

HomebrewMTB said:


> This one from Esslinger:
> View attachment 15439957
> 
> 
> ...


Just placed my order but have another question: Do I use the Invicta crown and stem or can I replace the crown and use the non-signed crown?

Thank you for the quick repl!!! I do want to get this project going again after letting it sit for several months.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Fluffyfreak505 said:


> Has anyone come across a beads of rice style bracelet for these?


Were you able to find one? 
I'm also looking for a BOR bracelet if anyone has a recent source.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

pauljas said:


> Just placed my order but have another question: Do I use the Invicta crown and stem or can I replace the crown and use the non-signed crown?
> 
> Thank you for the quick repl!!! I do want to get this project going again after letting it sit for several months.


You can use which ever one you want. They both work. I just used the Invicta one since it was ready to go and looked better with my vintage milsub mod. The replacement is a little thinner (doesn't stick out as far) and might look better on a no crown guard build.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

I've seen lots of talk about DLW bezels in here, can someone also confirm if their dials will fit the Invicta case?

I'm looking specifically at this one,
Dial - Navigator - Plain Blue

It says it'll fit the NH35/6 and I assume the size is 28.5 mm.

Thanks for your help


----------



## africanscotch (Nov 20, 2019)

soulbazz said:


> I've seen lots of talk about DLW bezels in here, can someone also confirm if their dials will fit the Invicta case?
> 
> I'm looking specifically at this one,
> Dial - Navigator - Plain Blue
> ...


Ive used several dials from DLW, Namoki and Dagaz on my 8926OB mods before and they work perfectly. Just be careful not to scratch the surface of DLW dials when you remove the extra feet underneath.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

africanscotch said:


> Ive used several dials from DLW, Namoki and Dagaz on my 8926OB mods before and they work perfectly. Just be careful not to scratch the surface of DLW dials when you remove the extra feet underneath.


Great! Thank you africanscotch


----------



## africanscotch (Nov 20, 2019)

soulbazz said:


> Great! Thank you africanscotch





soulbazz said:


> Great! Thank you africanscotch


In fact, here's one with the dial you want!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

africanscotch said:


> In fact, here's one with the dial you want!
> View attachment 15454185


Awesome, that looks great! Thanks again


----------



## abduksion (Sep 3, 2014)

I decided to try moding all my Pro Divers when I say modding I'm not talking about changing hands or reluming although I have thought about it. A couple weeks back I decided to buy two 38mm Grand Divers I usually never wear watches that small but I decided to give them a try and regardless of what any says men can still wear 38mm. For the last week I've been wearing my 40mm gold tone and two tone PDs which both have been modified with Rolex Style Bezels incerts pre ceramic, new lollipop seconds hands just waiting for the old style oyster bracelets to come in. Like so many I had the 8926ob I had two so After receiving my new 38mm meteorite Pro Diver I had this idea to put it in one of the 40mm PD cases. Of course I did have to Sacrifice a couple things the 38mm had the 40mm didn't like a sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel. But in the end I'm digging this 40mm Pro Diver with the meteorite dial that came from the 38mm model.

















and the donor watch sorry I forgot to take a pic before I switched dials










Anyways I'm happy nothing was really changed but the seconds hand lol.

sorry for the double pic.

Update I decided to switch both hour and minute hands from the 8926 because of the length. They have that yellow hue to them but both the hands and markers glow the same color so all is well.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Will fit fine. Case will take all standard Seiko dials with 3 oclock feet.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

IMO and, evidently, many others share this opinion, the stock 8926 has two flaws: 1) it's too thick; and 2) it wobbles a lot on the wrist owing to the caseback design. The best remedy I've found for these issues is a bezel and crystal swap (ditching the stock bezel and 2.5mm crystal for a Murphy bezel and a 2mm thick crystal) and a Raffles caseback.

In addition to greater contact with the wrist, it takes the watch below 13mm thick:










FYI.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Jowls said:


> IMO and, evidently, many others share this opinion, the stock 8926 has two flaws: 1) it's too thick; and 2) it wobbles a lot on the wrist owing to the caseback design. The best remedy I've found for these issues is a bezel and crystal swap (ditching the stock bezel and 2.5mm crystal for a Murphy bezel and a 2mm thick crystal) and a Raffles caseback.
> 
> In addition to greater contact with the wrist, it takes the watch below 13mm thick:
> 
> ...


Like everything else with this watch there seems to be quite a bit of variation with the caseback. Some people report a big difference with the Raffles caseback and others say not so much. Here is a pic of three casebacks, two Invictas and one from Raffles. Hopefully you can see but it's a huge difference.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

And here is my latest 8926 mod that I got from @Jowls and made a few little changes.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

Looking good, brother @HomebrewMTB!

Obligatory wrist check:


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Like everything else with this watch there seems to be quite a bit of variation with the caseback. Some people report a big difference with the Raffles caseback and others say not so much. Here is a pic of three casebacks, two Invictas and one from Raffles. Hopefully you can see but it's a huge difference.
> View attachment 15459234


Wow, I've worked on maybe 8-9 8926s and never realized the variation within the stock casebacks. As you point out, it's in keeping with just about every other aspect of this watch.

One thing about this: part of the height variation that we see in the picture above is caused by a factor which has no bearing on the thickness of the caseback or watch. Notice that the threads on the stock casebacks (left and center) are more visible than those on the Raffles caseback (right). That's not an illusion; no Raffles caseback I've used--and the one pictured here appears to be no exception--has threaded as deeply into the 8926 midcase as the stock caseback. IME the Raffles backs thread about .2mm shallower.

The real kicker is that the design of the watch requires the caseback to press up against the gray nh35 movement ring to keep the movement and dial in place vertically. Accordingly every 8926 into which I've installed a Raffles caseback has required a .2mm spacer ring. I posted about this a little ways back.


----------



## watchyourself (Feb 24, 2007)

Invicta makes a good watch. The 8926. The rest? Ugh. 

OK maybe a couple of good watches.

I slap a steel Hadley on one and trash the shiny crap bracelet, no mods needed. I don't own this configuration anymore since I have a watchbox full of much better watches. But if budget was an issue, can't do much better than an 8926, better value than most Seikos OOTB.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Jowls said:


> Wow, I've worked on maybe 8-9 8926s and never realized the variation within the stock casebacks. As you point out, it's in keeping with just about every other aspect of this watch.
> 
> One thing about this: part of the height variation that we see in the picture above is caused by a factor which has no bearing on the thickness of the caseback or watch. Notice that the threads on the stock casebacks (left and center) are more visible than those on the Raffles caseback (right). That's not an illusion; no Raffles caseback I've used--and the one pictured here appears to be no exception--has threaded as deeply into the 8926 midcase as the stock caseback. IME the Raffles backs thread about .2mm shallower.
> 
> The real kicker is that the design of the watch requires the caseback to press up against the gray nh35 movement ring to keep the movement and dial in place vertically. Accordingly every 8926 into which I've installed a Raffles caseback has required a .2mm spacer ring. I posted about this a little ways back.


Where would one get such a spacer ring? I probably need one.

I suspect a lot of us are running around without one.


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Where would one get such a spacer ring? I probably need one.
> 
> I suspect a lot of us are running around without one.


I had some 3D printed. PM'ed you a link.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Jowls said:


> IMO and, evidently, many others share this opinion, the stock 8926 has two flaws: 1) it's too thick; and 2) it wobbles a lot on the wrist owing to the caseback design. The best remedy I've found for these issues is a bezel and crystal swap (ditching the stock bezel and 2.5mm crystal for a Murphy bezel and a 2mm thick crystal) and a Raffles caseback.
> 
> In addition to greater contact with the wrist, it takes the watch below 13mm thick:
> 
> ...


I suppose it's relative as I have had a different experience.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chilllwave (Dec 20, 2017)

HomebrewMTB said:


> And here is my latest 8926 mod that I got from @Jowls and made a few little changes.
> View attachment 15459256
> View attachment 15459257
> View attachment 15459258


Where can I find that rubber strap? Looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Chilllwave said:


> Where can I find that rubber strap? Looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll let HomeBrewMTB answer definitively but ironically, I received one yesterday just like it from an ebay seller. It was shipped in error. I have ZERO affiliation with them but they sent me a business card as well. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post it here so send me a PM if you want their website.

Now, we'll have to see how they handle this. I still don't have my insert


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

EPK said:


> I'll let HomeBrewMTB answer definitively but ironically, I received one yesterday just like it from an ebay seller. It was shipped in error. I have ZERO affiliation with them but they sent me a business card as well. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post it here so send me a PM if you want their website.
> 
> Now, we'll have to see how they handle this. I still don't have my insert


Here's a pic of my new "bezel insert" i.e. strap. 









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Chilllwave said:


> Where can I find that rubber strap? Looks awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





EPK said:


> I'll let HomeBrewMTB answer definitively but ironically, I received one yesterday just like it from an ebay seller. It was shipped in error. I have ZERO affiliation with them but they sent me a business card as well. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post it here so send me a PM if you want their website.
> 
> Now, we'll have to see how they handle this. I still don't have my insert


Yup, eBay. Search "Bliger rubber strap" sort on price lowest. They come with color stripe if desired. I bought for a different project but works perfectly on this one so it's going to stay here.

EPK, I hope you still get your insert plus the bonus strap.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Yup, eBay. Search "Bliger rubber strap" sort on price lowest. They come with color stripe if desired. I bought for a different project but works perfectly on this one so it's going to stay here.
> 
> EPK, I hope you still get your insert plus the bonus strap.


Than you. The seller is a great guy and did just that. The insert is on the way. I've purchased from him before and like his inserts. I'm not sure how he makes any money on them but they fit well and come with adhesive backing already installed.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's my latest.

9937OB with Swiss movement and solid end links bracelet, brushed. Sightly thinner. Still using the original case back.

Logo on the side removed, slightly profiled pointed Crown guards. 
BSH decal relief dial 
Insert replaced 
Seiko flat top plexi

I think it looks pretty good.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abduksion (Sep 3, 2014)

I was trying to bleach the bezel insert to give it that Ghost/Faded look but for some unknown reason the bezel turned brown instead but I think it looks cool especially with the black dial and brown strap.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> Here's my latest.
> 
> 9937OB with Swiss movement and solid end links bracelet, brushed. Sightly thinner. Still using the original case back.
> 
> ...


Well done. I'd love to know where you purchased the insert.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

abduksion said:


> I was trying to bleach the bezel insert to give it that Ghost/Faded look but for some unknown reason the bezel turned brown instead but I think it looks cool especially with the black dial and brown strap.


I like the brown!! Kinda different and unique.

If you are looking to get that faded look still or if you have another insert on hand, I find liquid draino/unclogger works the best. Just keep an eye on it cause it works FAST!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abduksion (Sep 3, 2014)

Ben_awhile said:


> I like the brown!! Kinda different and unique.
> 
> If you are looking to get that faded look still or if you have another insert on hand, I find liquid draino/unclogger works the best. Just keep an eye on it cause it works FAST!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. I'm starting to think it was because I used dollar store bleach and not Clorox? I've done this mod in the pass but never used cheap bleach.


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

abduksion said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'm starting to think it was because I used dollar store bleach and not Clorox? I've done this mod in the pass but never used cheap bleach.


Yeah I've never had good results with bleach.
But the draino works like a charm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abduksion (Sep 3, 2014)

Ben_awhile said:


> Yeah I've never had good results with bleach.
> But the draino works like a charm
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that came out pretty well and cool.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

EPK said:


> Well done. I'd love to know where you purchased the insert.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I got that from a seller on the bay. I just search for aluminum bezel insert for Rolex submariner & GMT. Forgot the seller though. It's been a while.

Hope that helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Updated with BSH goodness









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave95m3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow, what a thread! I shattered the crystal on my 8926OB and decided to mod it, lots of great inspiration in here! Where is everyone getting those BSH dials?


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

I put this one on an oyster with a pretty good glidelock and a traditional 20-16 taper. Brushed and used the original Invicta end links for maximum OCD relief. Makes for a good little daily!


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

MrPearly said:


> View attachment 15474523
> 
> 
> I put this one on an oyster with a pretty good glidelock and a traditional 20-16 taper. Brushed and used the original Invicta end links for maximum OCD relief. Makes for a good little daily!


Great work! I'm digging the cathedral hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

MrPearly said:


> View attachment 15474523
> 
> 
> I put this one on an oyster with a pretty good glidelock and a traditional 20-16 taper. Brushed and used the original Invicta end links for maximum OCD relief. Makes for a good little daily!


Great looking watch. I like the combo of the acrylic crystal, cathedral hands, and coin edge bezel  Everything else is top notch as well!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

MrPearly said:


> View attachment 15474523
> 
> 
> I put this one on an oyster with a pretty good glidelock and a traditional 20-16 taper. Brushed and used the original Invicta end links for maximum OCD relief. Makes for a good little daily!


That looks great. I'd love to see more pictures if you have them.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

The distortion is cool. Acrylic and ceramic on a Murphy bezel, and so far it's the only watch I really like on rubber.

I was sure I'd destroy the case trying to debrand it so I never chanced it. I kinda like it there now, though. Strikes me as honest. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll take it Dave. If it's still available


----------



## Dave M (Feb 11, 2008)

*****, pm coming your way!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

Dave M said:


> *****, pm coming your way!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


WOO HOO! Looking forward to it Dave!


----------



## mikelawrencenz (Oct 11, 2020)

I mocked up my promaster with faux patina, might of overdone it, thoughts?


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

mikelawrencenz said:


> I mocked up my promaster with faux patina, might of overdone it, thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15494349


I don't think so! 
Huge fan brother! Looks great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

MrPearly said:


> View attachment 15477596
> View attachment 15477562
> View attachment 15477600
> 
> ...


Looks great. Where did that BB style insert come from?


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> Here's my latest.
> 
> 9937OB with Swiss movement and solid end links bracelet, brushed. Sightly thinner. Still using the original case back.
> 
> ...


Looks amazing!

What decal relief process did you use?


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Commisar said:


> Looks great. Where did that BB style insert come from?


That is the Namoki Mods sloped ceramic BB58 style, sitting on top of a 38mm Murphy Bezel:









SKX007/SRPD Ceramic Bezel Insert: BB58 style Black/Gold


Switch up the look of your SKX with this beautiful ceramic bezel insert. The colorway is based on a popular dive watch that was released at Baselworld 2018... I'm sure you guys know which one we're referring to. Our ceramic bezel inserts come with an adhesive ring for you to attach the insert to...




www.namokimods.com





Anything labelled as "SLOPED" on Namoki site will fit the 38mm Murphys if you also use a beefy domed crystal to meet the higher inside edge. I had also considered, for this watch, this rootbeer insert:


















SKX007 Ceramic Bezel Insert: Dual Time style (Root Beer) | namokiMODS


Switch up the look of your SKX with this Dual Time ceramic bezel insert, which allows you to easily track a second time zone. Perfect for travels! Our ceramic bezel inserts come with an adhesive ring for you to attach the insert to your bezel. Compatible with SKX007 and Seiko 5 Sports SRPD Range.




www.namokimods.com


----------



## Shiftytaylor (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi, may I have a copy of the 3d printed spacer file please?

Kind regards

mat


----------



## no_sauce_man (Jan 11, 2020)

Well, I've embarked on my journey. I got fed up with the ugly, yellow-tinted indices and placed an order for a 5513 style dial with vintage lume, and some matching mercedes hands. It should be here in a month, which leaves me plenty of time to worry about disassembly. In particular, I'm curious about the dial. Is it held in by screws? If so, do I need a set of screwdrivers?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

no_sauce_man said:


> Well, I've embarked on my journey. I got fed up with the ugly, yellow-tinted indices and placed an order for a 5513 style dial with vintage lume, and some matching mercedes hands. It should be here in a month, which leaves me plenty of time to worry about disassembly. In particular, I'm curious about the dial. Is it held in by screws? If so, do I need a set of screwdrivers?


No screws or screwdrivers needed. Everything is just pressed together by the back case and the under side of the rehaut. 

While you wait, you can go to the nearest art supply store and pick up a Copic or Pro Marker alcohol based marker and pick a good color to transform your stock indices and hands, it's fun (I like Pro Marker's sandstone color).


----------



## no_sauce_man (Jan 11, 2020)

didymus03 said:


> No screws or screwdrivers needed. Everything is just pressed together by the back case and the under side of the rehaut.


Well, that makes me feel better 😁 . As soon as my caseback tool, and the hand puller and press arrive I'll start playing with the copic markers as you recommend. I'm thinking about transplanting the Invicta wings onto my new dial;









I'm curious about the crystal as well, I'd like to change it to a domed acrylic. Is it fit with a gasket, or just glued in?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

no_sauce_man said:


> Well, that makes me feel better ? . As soon as my caseback tool, and the hand puller and press arrive I'll start playing with the copic markers as you recommend. I'm thinking about transplanting the Invicta wings onto my new dial;
> View attachment 15503481
> 
> 
> I'm curious about the crystal as well, I'd like to change it to a domed acrylic. Is it fit with a gasket, or just glued in?


The invicta wings, like the rest of the indices have small feet on the back, so you'll have to file those off and place it with adhesive.

The crystal on MOST OB style pro divers is 30mm x 2.5mm and is press fit using a gasket. There is a lot of good info on gasket installation hidden in the thread earlier somewhere.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

^this. I use Stella WR acrylic crystals at 30mm exactly, stock gasket, direct swap. Pop out the old, press in the new.

Some guys say to use bigger 30.1mm, but they always cracked for me. Never had a leak, even in testing, with my 30mm ones though. It's friction fit onto the stock rubbery gasket. No glue. I really like the ones with a tension ring because they come in both gold and silver, and when used cleverly can add a TON of depth to a mod. Here's my dad's watch with a gold/gilt tension ring Stella WR dome:


----------



## no_sauce_man (Jan 11, 2020)

MrPearly said:


> Pop out the old, press in the new.


Sounds good! Do I need a crystal press, or can I improvise? I suppose I could always send it to someone who has the equipment, if necessary.

Also, I've been looking at the rehaut, and the depth is starting to bother me. If I wanted to take about a millimeter off with a lathe, and put a spacer ring in the back, would I run into any problems? Would I need a 30mm dial as opposed to 29.5?


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

I put an acrylic in from esslinger. I think it was 30.1 from memory. I put it in the freezer for 20 mins then popped it in with my thumbs. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

The first of my two most recent mods on an 8926OB base. For me there's something about modding a Pro Diver, because I'm anyways taking off the engraving and refinishing at least a side, that makes me want to experiment with case shaping. It also makes each mod more unique and special than say, an SKX type case where you just pick what you want from the choices available.









"Green and Gilty" 
Speaking of acrylics with tension rings


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

MrPearly said:


> ^this. I use Stella WR acrylic crystals at 30mm exactly, stock gasket, direct swap. Pop out the old, press in the new.
> 
> Some guys say to use bigger 30.1mm, but they always cracked for me. Never had a leak, even in testing, with my 30mm ones though. It's friction fit onto the stock rubbery gasket. No glue. I really like the ones with a tension ring because they come in both gold and silver, and when used cleverly can add a TON of depth to a mod. Here's my dad's watch with a gold/gilt tension ring Stella WR dome:
> 
> View attachment 15505097


100% agree. If you get a decent crystal with the tension ring, go for the actual size with the gasket. I like the GS a bit better, Ever Tite is more flush or Diver Tite if you like the thick bubble.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

caseten said:


> Looks amazing!
> 
> What decal relief process did you use?


That dial I didn't make unfortunately.... I am still not good enough to do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> That dial I didn't make unfortunately.... I am still not good enough to do so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who made it?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

First mod attempt. 
Raffles-time dial and hands from eBay
Cyclops removed


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

soulbazz said:


> First mod attempt.
> Raffles-time dial and hands from eBay
> Cyclops removed


How's the lume? Looks nuclear in the pictures!

If that's your first mod attempt, you did better than I did. I bent the second hand that was supposed to go on this, then couldn't get the original one back on either, and being worried about leaving the movement out of the case too long I put it back together like this:










It stayed that way for about a week before I got up the courage to try again. I was still proud enough to take pictures though hahaha


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

caseten said:


> Who made it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Brother G.

goyoneuff. He happened to have made a few and I was lucky enough to catch one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

MrPearly said:


> How's the lume? Looks nuclear in the pictures!
> 
> If that's your first mod attempt, you did better than I did. I bent the second hand that was supposed to go on this, then couldn't get the original one back on either, and being worried about leaving the movement out of the case too long I put it back together like this:
> 
> ...


Thank you. The lume is really good. Here's another photo.










Yours looks great too. I like dial and handset pairing. I also had a ton of trouble with the seconds hand and bent it slightly. Luckily I was able to bend it back enough without it snapping.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Seeing the simplicity of that one makes me miss this one. Changed a long time ago, the lack of text bothered me, but I've never had a cleaner more legible watch


----------



## Bad.R (Jan 15, 2018)

MrPearly said:


> View attachment 15508431
> 
> 
> Seeing the simplicity of that one makes me miss this one. Changed a long time ago, the lack of text bothered me, but I've never had a cleaner more legible watch


Wow i like it


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Got the insert off.... However, it seems that Invicta put this one on tight so it's hard to even see the spring I need to pull....

Any suggestions?























Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Commisar said:


> Got the insert off.... However, it seems that Invicta put this one on tight so it's hard to even see the spring I need to pull....
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


There is sometimes a tiny bit of side to side play in the bezel. Usually, just enough to get an exacto blade or a needle in far enough to fish the wire out. I've had one like this. It can be a struggle. Good luck!


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Commisar said:


> Got the insert off.... However, it seems that Invicta put this one on tight so it's hard to even see the spring I need to pull....
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Or... Try lifting under the bezel like this to reveal some of the wire.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

120Clicks said:


> There is sometimes a tiny bit of side to side play in the bezel. Usually, just enough to get an exacto blade or a needle in far enough to fish the wire out. I've had one like this. It can be a struggle. Good luck!


Yeah, it's there but it isn't going to make it easy. As stated, try moving the bezel a bit until you find the end of the wire.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Out of curiosity, how do you guys wear your 8926s? Are they dailies? Just fun projects?


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

MrPearly said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you guys wear your 8926s? Are they dailies? Just fun projects?


Both. I have a mild mod that I wear daily to work and then I have more elaborate builds that are occasional.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

MrPearly said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you guys wear your 8926s? Are they dailies? Just fun projects?


Both. You can create anything you can dream essentially so it can become your daily if you desire.

In the warmer months, one of mine was on the wrist for quite some time seeing water submersion daily.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

MrPearly said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you guys wear your 8926s? Are they dailies? Just fun projects?


This one's good for mowing the lawn and working around the house. He's getting a new dial soon...again. 








The extra parts cost more than the invicta for my Kermit flake. This is one of my favorites:








This one took a while to get all the parts together and completed. I wear it a lot as a daily wear after work. Out to dinner, hanging with friends...you know, stuff I don't do anymore. 








Final thought...all are fun projects. I use them according to how I feel when they're done.

IG: 1bourbon1watch1beer


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

The speedmaster broad arrow hands on the last one - are those from raffles?


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

What is the maximum hand length that fits the 8926 case? 13mm?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

MrPearly said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you guys wear your 8926s? Are they dailies? Just fun projects?


They are just about my most used watches for all kinds of occasions from business to daily wear at home to boating/on the lake and at the cabin. I like to wear my mods because they are unique, good looking watches with a story, but if something were to happen to one, it wouldn't be a huge investment down the drain. Peace of mind.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Grgbss said:


> What is the maximum hand length that fits the 8926 case? 13mm?


The stock minute hand measures 12mm. (Measuring from hole center to end point) So I imagine you would be pushing the limits at 13mm.


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Is there anyone around these parts that does one-off dial printing?


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)

here is my Invicta with Namoki dial and handset


----------



## timandre22185 (May 20, 2015)

MrPearly said:


> View attachment 15477596
> View attachment 15477562
> View attachment 15477600
> 
> ...


This is pretty much exactly what I'm looking to do. Where did you find that bezel insert? I have one in order but the indices and numbers in the bezel are in silver, not the vintage 'gilt' style.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

That was from Namoki I think. The BB58 sloped ceramic for the SKX


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

fr1 said:


> here is my Invicta with Namoki dial and handset
> View attachment 15525889


Wow that looks awesome

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

fr1 said:


> here is my Invicta with Namoki dial and handset
> View attachment 15525889


That's really nice. How do you feel about the lume?


----------



## timandre22185 (May 20, 2015)

MrPearly said:


> That was from Namoki I think. The BB58 sloped ceramic for the SKX


Looks like you have the Murphy bezel as well. Any modification to the SKX aftermarket bezel insert? Murphy's website says their bezels aren't compatible with inserts made for SKX.
Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

timandre22185 said:


> Looks like you have the Murphy bezel as well. Any modification to the SKX aftermarket bezel insert? Murphy's website says their bezels aren't compatible with inserts made for SKX.
> Thanks for the help!!!


Nope, no mods to the insert.It's been a few pages back now but the "Sloped" ceramic SKX bezel inserts sold by some third-party mod suppliers have an inner diameter that is smaller than the normal, flat inserts and looks pretty good as long as you've got a beefier crystal on the Invicta.

If you look back a ways there's a guy with a root beer color insert and a sapphire dome that fits so flush it looks factory.


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)

MrPearly said:


> That's really nice. How do you feel about the lume?


the lume is nice and strong on the dial (C3) and on the hands it's (BGW9) it make for a nice contrast


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Commisar said:


> Wow that looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


thank you


----------



## mikelawrencenz (Oct 11, 2020)

Finished product....
Original hands with the addition of a mercedes second hand, Yobokies silver BB dail with fauxpatina. Ceramic Bezel insert, destressed. Nato olive strap.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Wanted to get rid of the "Mercedes" hands and install a dial that would be unique. Happened to see this dial with the early Christian "fish" symbol.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Old_Tractor said:


> Wanted to get rid of the "Mercedes" hands and install a dial that would be unique. Happened to see this dial with the early Christian "fish" symbol.
> 
> View attachment 15537401


Cool. Fun coincidence, I just bought that dial for making a watch for someone. That sunburst sure shines in orange!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> Cool. Fun coincidence, I just bought that dial for making a watch for someone. That sunburst sure shines in orange!


This was my first mod and, yes, the orange dial really shines! All the applied markers all looked good including the one around the date window which the original Invicta dial didn't have. I think your customer, or friend, will like it!


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Just finished this build...came out great!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fr1 (Oct 30, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Just finished this build...came out great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi what model is the Tiger dial and it fits what movement it looks great


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

This was also once an 8926OB :


----------



## Commisar (May 2, 2019)

Standard Pro Diver upgraded with an Alibaba glide lock knockoff (the end links don't really fit), a Dagaz dial and Dagaz silver snowflake hands. My local watchmaker, Time Tech in Dallas, put it together for me and it looks great. Nice Tudor Black Bay vibes.
















Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

Realized I haven't posted ANY of my Invicta mods here!

So to kick things off, probably one of my favorites, my Sinn 104 mod!










Stay safe and be well everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Ben_Kenobi said:


> Realized I haven't posted ANY of my Invicta mods here!
> 
> So to kick things off, probably one of my favorites, my Sinn 104 mod!
> 
> ...


You decided to bring out the big guns right off the bat  Love this mod!


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> You decided to bring out the big guns right off the bat  Love this mod!


It happened to be close at hand...err...I mean wrist! What can I say?! 

Here's another! The "vintage" Ginsbo Phoenix 










Let's connect on Instagram: @benawhile_customs


----------



## Aifaeh (Mar 8, 2020)

I impulse-bought a cheap 8926 recently and, expecting it to be crap, was completely blown away. It's almost all I've worn since it arrived. I decided to do a couple of fairly subtle mods - brushed the center links and swapped in the dial and hands from a 8927.


----------



## ktsang47 (Mar 28, 2013)

My two sons finger print and my wife and myself.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> This was also once an 8926OB :
> View attachment 15547966
> View attachment 15547967
> 
> View attachment 15547970


Outstanding!


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Here's the progression of mods from original to today. I think I'm done...for now.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's my most recent. Dagaz dial and hands. Logos removed, then I blasted it with ultra fine glass beads. Crystaltimes sapphire.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Ceramic upgrade.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Ceramic upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well done! Added your photos to my folder for future builds and inspiration.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> Very well done! Added your photos to my folder for future builds and inspiration.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool, thank you. Just FYI, the bezel insert is a ceramic from eBay for the Rolex 16800. It didn't fit the Murphy bezel so I filed down the outer diameter with some small files to make it fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Nothing complicated, just a new insert and strap. 









The cyclops will be next


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

This dial and set of hands was in the mailbox when I got home from work yesterday, so I removed the date magnifier from an 8926 and put this together. I'm surprised by the lume on the dial and hands, it's like a torch!


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Where, praytell, did you get this bezel/insert combo????


didymus03 said:


> This was also once an 8926OB :
> View attachment 15547966
> View attachment 15547967
> 
> View attachment 15547970


This is amazing!!! Where, praytell, did you find this amazing bezel/insert combo???


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Been a few years since I posted here. Still have the Murphy prototype bezel, this time with a Crystal Times double dome sapphire and a no-name dial I found a while back, can't remember where but it was sized for an ETA movement. Though I'll probably be letting this one go as soon as my Hamilton Khaki King shows up after the new year, seems redundant.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

It is probably buried here on the thread pages, but I am trying to fade/bleach a standard 8926 insert. Used bleach, but that didn't do anything, even after trying to rough up the surface a bit. Then used clog drain, but that only pealed the paint off the insert (probably had it in for too long, but didn't see any fading). So, no luck there as well.

So the question is: what is the best way to get a faded insert and for how long do you keep it in the bowl? A minute or so, will have it an after effect, so the fading continues after you take it out?


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

TagTime said:


> It is probably buried here on the thread pages, but I am trying to fade/bleach a standard 8926 insert. Used bleach, but that didn't do anything, even after trying to rough up the surface a bit. Then used clog drain, but that only pealed the paint off the insert (probably had it in for too long, but didn't see any fading). So, no luck there as well.
> 
> So the question is: what is the best way to get a faded insert and for how long do you keep it in the bowl? A minute or so, will have it an after effect, so the fading continues after you take it out?


Hey brother,
I have found it is very dependent from insert to insert. Some will begin to fade nicely in under 30 seconds in bleach. Some need hours to overnight in draino. Best advice I can give is to start light and agitate the bezel while it's in the solution (run a finger over it or stir the cup to get the liquid to mod over it evenly)
Hope that helps!

Oh and for the thread, Invicta GMT mod for you all!! Hope everyone is well!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caseten (Aug 27, 2015)

MrPearly said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you guys wear your 8926s? Are they dailies? Just fun projects?


Got married in mine, because I didn't want to take my Rolex to Jamaica... Then for my first mod made a true Gilt dial, lumed it and the hands myself, put in a new bezel insert and bracelet and sapphire crystal and made it my own. Still wear it often as a daily beater.
















Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Ben_Kenobi said:


> Hey brother,
> I have found it is very dependent from insert to insert. Some will begin to fade nicely in under 30 seconds in bleach. Some need hours to overnight in draino. Best advice I can give is to start light and agitate the bezel while it's in the solution (run a finger over it or stir the cup to get the liquid to mod over it evenly)
> Hope that helps!
> 
> ...


Thanks brother Ben for the reply. Good to know and I will keep tinkering a bit.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

craiger said:


> Where, praytell, did you get this bezel/insert combo????
> 
> This is amazing!!! Where, praytell, did you find this amazing bezel/insert combo???


Thank you. The bezel is one of my own design from brass for 38mm inserts (I had it made) and the very skilled @Ben_Kenobi resined the insert for me. For the right price he may even design custom inserts...


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

You mean something like this 










Feel free to pm me or message me on Instagram @benawhile_customs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Is there maybe someone who has a spare crown and stem for an OB/NH35? Didn't realize that they are one piece, they are 2 pieces now. 

A crown that fits the case is also fine. I have some NH35 stems coming in.

Cheers


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> Thank you. The bezel is one of my own design from brass for 38mm inserts (I had it made) and the very skilled @Ben_Kenobi resined the insert for me. For the right price he may even design custom inserts...


Well @Ben_Kenobi did an amazing job!!!


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Ben_Kenobi said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> You mean something like this
> 
> ...


Amazing


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

If i want to install a double domed sapphire crystal thickness 2.0mm. What dia do i need ? 30mm or 30.5mm ?? 

Kind regards


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## no_sauce_man (Jan 11, 2020)

Help! 
I recently completed my first mod (which I'll document here later), but I'm having a problem with the bezel retaining spring. I'll put the click spring in, and get the retaining spring in place, but it doesn't hold the bezel on securely, and will fail if the bezel is rotated or bumped. In taking it off, I did pry the bezel off from the bottom, but I did not notice any damage or bent springs. Does anyone have pointers on how to install it?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Emrejagger said:


> If i want to install a double domed sapphire crystal thickness 2.0mm. What dia do i need ? 30mm or 30.5mm ??
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Whatever size came out assuming you are using the old gasket. If it's an 8926 or one of the variants, they came with a couple of different sized crystals, 29.5mm or 30mm.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Whatever size came out assuming you are using the old gasket. If it's an 8926 or one of the variants, they came with a couple of different sized crystals, 29.5mm or 30mm.


Its indeed the 8926Ob. Will be my first ever modification. So do these both work? Cause then i will get 30mm just to be a little more snug(better water resistant)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

no_sauce_man said:


> Help!
> I recently completed my first mod (which I'll document here later), but I'm having a problem with the bezel retaining spring. I'll put the click spring in, and get the retaining spring in place, but it doesn't hold the bezel on securely, and will fail if the bezel is rotated or bumped. In taking it off, I did pry the bezel off from the bottom, but I did not notice any damage or bent springs. Does anyone have pointers on how to install it?


Did you bend the bezel when you pried it up?


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

didymus03 said:


> Thank you. The bezel is one of my own design from brass for 38mm inserts (I had it made) and the very skilled @Ben_Kenobi resined the insert for me. For the right price he may even design custom inserts...


Well @Ben_Kenobi did an amazing job!!!


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

Emrejagger said:


> Its indeed the 8926Ob. Will be my first ever modification. So do these both work? Cause then i will get 30mm just to be a little more snug(better water resistant)
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


30mm is a safe bet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no_sauce_man (Jan 11, 2020)

jzoo said:


> Did you bend the bezel when you pried it up?


No, I was very careful to work my way around and remove it without damage. Thankfully, I was able to fix the retaining spring by bending the angles a little, so it would catch the groove on the case better. I will post a detailed build walkthrough tomorrow.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Ben_Kenobi said:


> 30mm is a safe bet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Ben! Im excited to do my first mod!

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Emrejagger said:


> Its indeed the 8926Ob. Will be my first ever modification. So do these both work? Cause then i will get 30mm just to be a little more snug(better water resistant)
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


The Crystal size must be exact to the one you removed. The only time you would use one slightly larger (+0.10mm) is if you are installing an acrylic crystal.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

TagTime said:


> Is there maybe someone who has a spare crown and stem for an OB/NH35? Didn't realize that they are one piece, they are 2 pieces now.
> 
> A crown that fits the case is also fine. I have some NH35 stems coming in.
> 
> Cheers


Unfortunately I don't have extras in my parts bin right now, but if you don't get any bites, I believe Esslinger offers one that fits (it is listed in this thread, but I can't remember how far back). Stemma can be found from several sources, but most likely the most economical is the bay.

I've modded something like 10 NH35 invictas and they all had two piece crowns... yet another inconsistency for Invicta.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

didymus03 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have extras in my parts bin right now, but if you don't get any bites, I believe Esslinger offers one that fits (it is listed in this thread, but I can't remember how far back). Stemma can be found from several sources, but most likely the most economical is the bay.
> 
> I've modded something like 10 NH35 invictas and they all had two piece crowns... yet another inconsistency for Invicta.


Thanks, but this morning I woke up to a nice PM that a brother has one for me. I did a small parts order on Ali, which included 2 NH stems. The Bay has them as well. So, all good!

I was surprised too that it broke. Maybe should have soaked it beforehand. Lesson learned to be a bit easier on them next time.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Is there a place i can customize dials for the nh35? I just wanna add a name on the dial on a sterile dial. I would appreciate it.

Cheers


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

Emrejagger said:


> Thanks Ben! Im excited to do my first mod!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


No worries! If you run into any issues shoot me a message and I probably have a spare crystal lying around!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello guys i just found this dial and hands on ali but this dial dia is 31mm. Is there any way i can make this fit on mh35?

It says its suitable for miyota 8205/8215 and a chinese minghzu movement..

Looking forward.

Cheers,



















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Emrejagger said:


> Hello guys i just found this dial and hands on ali but this dial dia is 31mm. Is there any way i can make this fit on mh35?
> 
> It says its suitable for miyota 8205/8215 and a chinese minghzu movement..
> 
> ...


Date window will not line up, and likely be too small for the numbers on the Seiko date wheel. Not sure the indices would clear the case.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

jzoo said:


> Date window will not line up, and likely be too small for the numbers on the Seiko date wheel. Not sure the indices would clear the case.


Isnt it possible to 'trim' around the dial so it would fit ?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## blackbone (Dec 26, 2020)

@89260b owners: does your Invicta`s have a small amount of vertical play on the bezel(especially at 6 a clock) ?


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

Emrejagger said:


> Isnt it possible to 'trim' around the dial so it would fit ?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Yes, it isn't too hard to reduce the diameter of a dial.
In this instance, though, the raised hour indices might be so close to the edge that they will get stuck under the rehaut of the watch case. I don't know this for a fact, just an observation. I would suggest measuring the dial opening in the case and the distance across the indices before trimming anything.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Like everything else with this watch there seems to be quite a bit of variation with the caseback. Some people report a big difference with the Raffles caseback and others say not so much. Here is a pic of three casebacks, two Invictas and one from Raffles. Hopefully you can see but it's a huge difference.
> View attachment 15459234


Where can i get a this caseback ?

Cheers

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Like everything else with this watch there seems to be quite a bit of variation with the caseback. Some people report a big difference with the Raffles caseback and others say not so much. Here is a pic of three casebacks, two Invictas and one from Raffles. Hopefully you can see but it's a huge difference.
> View attachment 15459234


One thing to keep in mind: the raffles caseback threads aren't as deep as the stock caseback , so you'll want to insert some kind of spacer to keep the friction fit and ensure the movement/dial doesn't move on you.


----------



## Melliott (Feb 11, 2015)

The Invicta mods started today.

Removed the side branding, I still need to clean it up and finish off the polish.

I couldn't remove the retaining wire from the bezel, there was next to no room, even after removing the insert.

Luckily I was able to pop off the whole bezel without damaging anything.

I should have some parts from Ali arriving soon, then it will be time to crack it open.
















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Emrejagger said:


> Where can i get a this caseback ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Raffles has them. On eBay as well. Seems to be out of stock for a while now though 








Submariner Watch Case Back


<!-- /* General Settings :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: */ .gs-globalFont {font-family: Helvetica, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif;} .gs-sideClearance {min-width: 0px; width: 0%;} #gs-design {padding: 0px 0 0




rafflestime.com







RotorRonin said:


> One thing to keep in mind: the raffles caseback threads aren't as deep as the stock caseback , so you'll want to insert some kind of spacer to keep the friction fit and ensure the movement/dial doesn't move on you.


It usually works but sometimes it doesn't. I blame Invicta.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Raffles has them. On eBay as well. Seems to be out of stock for a while now though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have experience with using a spacer ? Is it hard to install? Its my first time modding s watch and thus far i have installed a murphy bezel and ceramic insert. I want to change the caseback to a slimmer one(raffles one if/when available).

Cheers

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Invicta BSH Mariana...























































Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Emrejagger said:


> Do you have experience with using a spacer ? Is it hard to install? Its my first time modding s watch and thus far i have installed a murphy bezel and ceramic insert. I want to change the caseback to a slimmer one(raffles one if/when available).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I personally have not experienced that case back needing a spacer with the Invicta, only on other sub cases.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

I had this old mod that I was never happy with and never wore









So I bought some cheap eBay parts and switched it up to this









It was supposed to be a sterile dial but oh well...I emailed the seller and he said they didn't have any sterile dials in stock. I got a decent amount refunded. I might open it back up and see if the aviator wings off the original dial will cover the branding. The hands and dial are from different sellers but they match very well. The hands are bevel cut and catch the light nicely and the second hand is very long, like a hairs width from touching the rehaut.

The lume is surprisingly good! I could read the time after 8 hours in the dark.










It's a weird mash up but I've been wearing it for a week straight


----------



## sonik_fury (Aug 28, 2020)

Slim724 said:


> View attachment 15631328


That distressed bezel looks great! Love watches with "character"


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

sonik_fury said:


> That distressed bezel looks great! Love watches with "character"


Thanks! I tried hard to get the blue ghosting hue but nothing worked, and I have a lot of chemicals! It did fade a bit then I used a brown 3m pad to scuff, then a rub down 2000 grit. I gave the lume pip patina and recessed flush with bezel because I kept losing the ones that sit above the bezel


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here's a more recent one.

Modified stock bezel, some extra case work, BSH dial and I can't remember the source for the hands right now. I'll check and edit the post.

edit: Ok yeah, hands were raffles.


----------



## twincengray (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey!
I have Pro Diver 8926A from around 2012. I had broken caseback and badly scratched crystal.
Modded it with domed sapphire from CT, replaced back with 8926OB part. Butchered the bezel and insert in the process. Any suggestion on where to get the bezel and if "A" model has the same size as "OB"? The only bezels I can google for are from here - Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Ok so far i have modded an AR coated mineral glass (thought was sapphire) but nevertheless looks nice. Also i have a murphy bezel on and ceramic insert. The thing i struggled so far with jt that keeping the crystal dust free is really hard.

Also while installing the crystal it went in rather smooth and with minimum pressure. I didnt hear a satisying click or whatever. Is that normal ? My crystal size is 30.5mm.

And what weirded me out is that there was no gasket around the crystal in the one i took out. Is that normal with the 8826?

Also does someone have endlinks for me they might not be using anymore ? I lost one of mine so cant use the stock bracelet anymore...im located in europe and willing to buy it.

Cheers,










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Emrejagger said:


> Ok so far i have modded an AR coated mineral glass (thought was sapphire) but nevertheless looks nice. Also i have a murphy bezel on and ceramic insert. The thing i struggled so far with jt that keeping the crystal dust free is really hard.
> 
> Also while installing the crystal it went in rather smooth and with minimum pressure. I didnt hear a satisying click or whatever. Is that normal ? My crystal size is 30.5mm.
> 
> ...


Not having a gasket does not sound right at all. Without one, it will not be water resistant. I would even be concerned that moisture will get in when washing your hands. A gasket is that important with mineral/sapphire crystals. There are some plastic crystals that do not require a gasket.


----------



## twincengray (Jan 6, 2021)

twincengray said:


> Hey!
> I have Pro Diver 8926A from around 2012. I had broken caseback and badly scratched crystal.
> Modded it with domed sapphire from CT, replaced back with 8926OB part. Butchered the bezel and insert in the process. Any suggestion on where to get the bezel and if "A" model has the same size as "OB"? The only bezels I can google for are from here - Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.
> View attachment 15636580
> ...


Place to buy a bezel except one in the post, anyone?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nevermind (Feb 24, 2014)

Not much of a "mod".... just a blue leather strap, but I love the look:


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

twincengray said:


> Place to buy a bezel except one in the post, anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Besides Dave's bezels the best you can probably do is keep searching on fleabay and wait. They pop up from time to time there. That or if someone has an extra lying around in the thread! I just used my last spare for a build, otherwise I would gladly have sent it, sorry brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

nevermind said:


> Not much of a "mod".... just a blue leather strap, but I love the look:
> 
> View attachment 15642671


Looks great man! Love that blue with the gold accents!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincengray (Jan 6, 2021)

Ben_Kenobi said:


> Besides Dave's bezels the best you can probably do is keep searching on fleabay and wait. They pop up from time to time there. That or if someone has an extra lying around in the thread! I just used my last spare for a build, otherwise I would gladly have sent it, sorry brother!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Will get one then while they still available.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here's another combo, this time with an NH70 skeleton movement. I'll eventually 3D print a dial ring or make one some other way, as I want lumed indices AND a separate rotating bezel. There will most certainly be several versions.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Last week I had a few days off so decided to do something a bit more.

Inspired by the latest BSH Railmonster dial, I wanted to create a Seamaster look.










Tapered, narrowed and shortened the crown guards a bit.



















Shortened/Twisted/chamfered the lugs a bit.




























I used slight domed plexi crystal, black PO bezel insert and changed to an aftermarket Seamaster bracelet and I think that looks pretty good.

I also tried to contrast the scalloped bezel a bit but it looks very subtle. And of course the usual debranding of the side, crown, rotor and case back.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigEmpty (Oct 1, 2019)

These ppl are so creative. Love you guys 

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

twincengray said:


> Place to buy a bezel except one in the post, anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Contact Dave at Murphy Manufacturing. He will make sure you get the right bezel for whichever model 8926 you have. He makes bezels for the different variations.

IG: 1bourbon1watch1beer


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

NamNorimai said:


> Contact Dave at Murphy Manufacturing. He will make sure you get the right bezel for whichever model 8926 you have. He makes bezels for the different variations.
> 
> IG: 1bourbon1watch1beer


Seconded. Dave helped a total noob (me) and was so easy to work with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Does someone have endlinks of the 8926ob that they dont use and want to sell ? I lost one and cant use the bracelet anymore. Im from europe, netherlands.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

ccmjd said:


> View attachment 15647886
> View attachment 15647895


Digg'n that bezel inset. Ceramic?
Any details you can share for picking one up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Lduffer said:


> Digg'n that bezel inset. Ceramic?
> Any details you can share for picking one up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes, it is Ceramic. I think I got it on Ali...


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

I threw this together with some parts I had in the box. I'm on the fence about keeping the cyclops but it certainly provides good magnification.


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

Still waiting for the (new merc) hands. Have to debrand the case and need a missing endlink to be using my steel strap with it again. Loving how its turning out! Especially as this is my first mod ever and attempting watch repairments etc.

I have changed the bezel, bezel insert, crystal, dial so far

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Although not an 8926 it started life as an Invicta pro diver.


----------



## MelodiousOwl (Jan 25, 2021)

My first watch mod: 









I ended up breaking the stem in the crown recently . Does anyone know where I can get a replacement crown that works with the original crown tube? I tried dissolving it in alum powder which didn't really help.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MelodiousOwl said:


> My first watch mod:
> View attachment 15670425
> 
> 
> I ended up breaking the stem in the crown recently . Does anyone know where I can get a replacement crown that works with the original crown tube? I tried dissolving it in alum powder which didn't really help.


Tiger concept crowns fit the Invicta tube, it at least this is my experience.
I had the 8mm old one from TC, but I had the crown guards removed. Try measuring the crown, and check his offerings, you might find something that can fit.

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## MelodiousOwl (Jan 25, 2021)

dan_bsht said:


> Tiger concept crowns fit the Invicta tube, it at least this is my experience.
> I had the 8mm old one from TC, but I had the crown guards removed. Try measuring the crown, and check his offerings, you might find something that can fit.
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thank you!


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## MelodiousOwl (Jan 25, 2021)

I did another one! Gave this one the works


----------



## MelodiousOwl (Jan 25, 2021)

Rabirnie said:


> Seconded. Dave helped a total noob (me) and was so easy to work with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same, can't recommend his products enough.


----------



## twincengray (Jan 6, 2021)

cyberwarhol said:


> Last week I had a few days off so decided to do something a bit more.
> 
> Inspired by the latest BSH Railmonster dial, I wanted to create a Seamaster look.
> 
> ...


A very good looking crystal. Where I get one of there?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Emrejagger said:


> Does someone have endlinks of the 8926ob that they dont use and want to sell ? I lost one and cant use the bracelet anymore. Im from europe, netherlands.
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Hola Dutch neighbor! I just bought one last night. It is being sent to my drop address in the US by Amazon, should arrive there on Sunday. I'll add a few other things and will have it sent to Spain in a few weeks. If you can hang on til then, I'll bust off a link when I resize it for myself and mail it to you. PM me your contact info.

cheers


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jsinnard said:


> I threw this together with some parts I had in the box. I'm on the fence about keeping the cyclops but it certainly provides good magnification.
> View attachment 15654077


I'm looking for exactly this insert. Can you tell me where you got it? Thanks.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

So far I've only seen the stock bezels and Murphy's. Does anyone else make different style bezels? Thanks.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

twincengray said:


> A very good looking crystal. Where I get one of there?


I got that from a local watch parts place. It's just a Robur high dome plastics with retention ring that I removed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Following.

I have a couple Pro Divers to mod here myself too.
I'm wanting to just do Bezel inserts and crystals for time being and bet I can find size info I need in this thread somewhere. Late thanks to those that broke that trail doing the mods and sharing the info👍


----------



## twincengray (Jan 6, 2021)

Crankshaft said:


> Following.
> 
> I have a couple Pro Divers to mod here myself too.
> I'm wanting to just do Bezel inserts and crystals for time being and bet I can find size info I need in this thread somewhere. Late thanks to those that broke that trail doing the mods and sharing the info👍


Check this out - Let's see those Invicta 8926 mods!


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

twincengray said:


> Check this out - Let's see those Invicta 8926 mods!


Awesome, thank you👍

I just had added a 29.5mmx2.0mm and a 30mmx2.0mm sapphire to my cart too, nice.
(I ordered them as I have the 8926 and 8926OB fwiw.)


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Ticonderoga said:


> I'm looking for exactly this insert. Can you tell me where you got it? Thanks.


I got the insert from Tiger Concepts, its the 5508V5 insert D. It comes with an adhesive ring attached and fits the 8926 NH35 coin bezel perfectly. I'm not sure if the Miyota powered 8926 bezels are the same size.



http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Here's my most recent. Dagaz dial and hands. Logos removed, then I blasted it with ultra fine glass beads. Crystaltimes sapphire.
> View attachment 15582305
> View attachment 15582306


Have you done a bead blast on a shark mesh bracelet?
Anyone?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jelliottz said:


> Nicely shaved. Looks like a good start.
> 
> Sent via Lumia


TWSS


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

nello said:


> Have you done a bead blast on a shark mesh bracelet?
> Anyone?


Here's one shark mesh I had blasted. I disliked it all shiny, but it is a favorite now.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


>


Which hands?


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

ccmjd said:


> View attachment 15647886
> View attachment 15647895


That looks fantastic.

Can you give a little more detail like search criteria for that Insert on Ali? I've been trying to find a ceramic insert that fits the stock 8926OB bezel for some time now, but they all run a hair big. I found one supplier advertising one that fits the 8926 specifically, but I'm not willing to shell out $50 for an insert just yet.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks, 

IIRC, I got it from Bliger Official Store on Ali. It was $9.95 at the time, maybe more now. (It was quite some time back) I did have to shave it down to size... as you say, just a tad too big on the outer dimension. Good Luck!


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Im sure that quite a few have done this before. I used to own a 007 with this combo.























Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Tiger Concept



Ticonderoga said:


> Which hands?


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

In case ....this has been posted looking for a new home.


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Here one little cosmetic mod of a 8926ob from a noob modder.
Big thanks to you all guys sharing your ideas and pictures.


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

PpaBear said:


> Here one little cosmetic mod of a 8926ob from a noob modder.
> Big thanks to you all guys sharing your ideas and pictures.
> View attachment 15722314


Very nice!


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello, I need advice with modding an skx aluminium bezel insert to fit onto another watch I own, I need to trim the inner and outer edges to make it fit. My question is what should I do to refinish or re-coat the trimmed surface? Or am I better off sending it to a company to refinish it? Or should I get a custom insert made, I only want aluminium or steel inserts


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi everyone, I want to mod a halios diver I own, I want to replace the sapphire bezel insert with either an aluminium or steel insert, I can use an skx007 insert however I will need to trim the inner and outer edges which I should be ok to do, however I have no idea how the trimmed surface should be refinished? Or is there a modder that can do it all for me?


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

Sorry for the double post, didn't realise the first one went through


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> In case ....this has been posted looking for a new home.


Didn't that find a home yet? If not send me a text darling

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Juweinat said:


> Hi everyone, I want to mod a halios diver I own, I want to replace the sapphire bezel insert with either an aluminium or steel insert, I can use an skx007 insert however I will need to trim the inner and outer edges which I should be ok to do, however I have no idea how the trimmed surface should be refinished? Or is there a modder that can do it all for me?


It depends on the bezel, because if the insert outer edge is all the way under the lip, you don't really need to refinish the edge. If you want to, you can sand it with increasing grades of sandpaper and then polish it out paint it, or even color it with a marker, depending on how much it shows.

... and a picture of an unrelated 8926OB :


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

didymus03 said:


> It depends on the bezel, because if the insert outer edge is all the way under the lip, you don't really need to refinish the edge. If you want to, you can sand it with increasing grades of sandpaper and then polish it out paint it, or even color it with a marker, depending on how much it shows.
> 
> ... and a picture of an unrelated 8926OB :
> View attachment 15728506


I love that knurled bezel! Where is that from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

rxmar23 said:


> I love that knurled bezel! Where is that from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it is a one-off I had custom made.


----------



## juanchibracho (Jan 8, 2021)

Ben_Kenobi said:


> Oh and for the thread, Invicta GMT mod for you all!! Hope everyone is well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

That particular build does use the nh35. So it is not a true GMT in the sense that the GMT hand moves independently and can be changed on its on. Instead it rotates at the same speed and in conjunction with the hour hand. Therefore you basically get two hour hands, and you can set the GMT hand during installation to be however many hours ahead of your hour hand you want, therefore giving you two time zones (though they are fixed in place at that specified hour difference)

For example on this one I think I did three hours ahead so if my hour read noon, the GMT hand gives me a time of 3. I've done a few of these now and I enjoy them! But if you're looking for a true GMT function, gotta go with a different mvmt. Hope this helps!

Oh and here's a William Wood inspired 8926 mod for the thread! Hope everyone's safe and well!










Let's connect on Instagram @benawhile_customs


----------



## BrookTrout304 (May 12, 2018)

Work in progress. Tramp stamp still needs to come off


----------



## twincengray (Jan 6, 2021)

BrookTrout304 said:


> Work in progress. Tramp stamp still needs to come off


The insert looks awesome. Are those for same somewhere?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

twincengray said:


> The insert looks awesome. Are those for sale somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


You might check with Ben (a few posts up), I believe he makes them.


----------



## BrookTrout304 (May 12, 2018)

twincengray said:


> The insert looks awesome. Are those for same somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Check Odokadolo Industries on Instagram. He's a super good dude and will make one for ya for whatever dimensions you need. He does a lot of Seiko and Vostok stuff but will try anything

Here's the lume shot


----------



## Jowls (May 18, 2018)

My favorite 8926 mod on a Cincy Strap Co SF2 (the best admiralty gray nato on the market IMO):


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

Was an 8926 in a previous life










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Jowls said:


> My favorite 8926 mod on a Cincy Strap Co SF2 (the best admiralty gray nato on the market IMO):
> 
> View attachment 15740801


nice FFF mod


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Could not let that my old 6105 dial and MM300 hands. Should be some mod that goes proper way. The Pelagos mod I do is still in progress.


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Here are some more shots. 
dial and hands from Yobokies
ceramic bezel insert from wholesaleoutlet(ebay)
coin edge from our beloved Dave Murphy

The Yobokies is not cheap but I can say his dial could be better for the price. And I do not mean the amount of Super Luminova he forgot to apply properly but the minute markings and hour markings are a bit misaligned. The hand set could also see some more lumina. The rest fits properly.


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Here look at the minute markings.


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

And here is the lumina shot. The watch is charged for 20sec on a direct sun light. On the picture looks better because of crappy camera. I know good lumina from previous non oem sellers This is thinely applied.


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks like Seiko had their hand in the making of it dang.


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

BTW ceramic bezel insert has the OEM aluminum bezel insert size the 37.65mm with a hinch of a BGW9 lumina on the pip.
Have on the way oyster style SEL bracelet and non AR flat sapphire. Sry for the spam should have made separate thread.


----------



## Crankshaft (Jan 10, 2021)

PpaBear said:


> BTW ceramic bezel insert has the OEM aluminum bezel insert size the 37.65mm with a hinch of a BGW9 lumina on the pip.
> Have on the way oyster style SEL bracelet and non AR flat sapphire. Sry for the spam should have made separate thread.


Nice work, it looks good.


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Crankshaft said:


> Nice work, it looks good.


Thank you. I'm glad you like it too 😄. If I could only get my habnds on blueprints for an chapter ring (for a 3D printer) maybe could get some more Pelagos out of this little bustard. That would hide the misaligned minute markings to. Does anyone have them or did anyone do something like that an over rehaut chapter ring?


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

One of those generic oyster style bracelets SEL not the best fit. Surely. But I'm OK with it it.
The OEM bracelet is far better SS quality but it has no SEL. I hate when it rattles, whell this one does not.
Extra space under bezel gives sumo vibe, you can grip it at 12 and 6 o' clock 😄
















And the glyde lock







brushed center links with scotch pads


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Ben_Kenobi said:


> Was an 8926 in a previous life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well more Pelagos can do only Tudor. Or Wish.crap ??? .Nice insert with inegrated pip and as I can see it is matt?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

PpaBear said:


> One of those generic oyster style bracelets SEL not the best fit. Surely. But I'm OK with it it.
> The OEM bracelet is far better SS quality but it has no SEL.


Its like when you see a hot woman in a tiny skirt - you aren't looking at her earrings. 

That is such a kicking bezel that I didn't even look at your bracelet. I don't think anyone but you is noticing it.


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Ticonderoga said:


> Its like when you see a hot woman in a tiny skirt - you aren't looking at her earrings.
> 
> That is such a kicking bezel that I didn't even look at your bracelet. I don't think anyone but you is noticing it.


Hehehe nice formulated. Thanks. I think the sellers name was wholesaleoutlet990 ebay. It is an US seller has some other colors and later saw has an SEL oyster made to fit invicta 8926. Was few bucks more expensive as the far east version.


----------



## Dudemanbro (Mar 3, 2021)

Hey guys, I want to mod my 8926ob to be in the vein of an Explorer II. Any recommendations on the fixed bezel? I like the smooth Murphy bezel but its missing the lettering. Anybody know of a fixed 24 hour bezel I can find somewhere?


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

PpaBear said:


> Thank you. I'm glad you like it too ?. If I could only get my habnds on blueprints for an chapter ring (for a 3D printer) maybe could get some more Pelagos out of this little bustard. That would hide the misaligned minute markings to. Does anyone have them or did anyone do something like that an over rehaut chapter ring?











My Seiko Pelagos


So, I have all all the parts (almost, missing the all black bezel insert that's on its way and need to get some dial feet). Clipped the dial feet to fit it on this moment correctly, and now I have to do some sanding and painting of the two chapter rings to give it that dimensional pelagos...




www.watchuseek.com





with an skx it's possible


----------



## Chilllwave (Dec 20, 2017)

Does anyone have a source for a replacement bezel click wire?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Chilllwave said:


> Does anyone have a source for a replacement bezel click wire?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best possible place would be Ebay.

Another option is to make your own see here and follow the related posts to this one: Let's see those Invicta 8926 mods!


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

what did you do with it? Lost it? If you broke it at the angled part just bend it again. I did cut my short so it reaches to the 8 o' clock and than gave it a kink between 10 and 11 o' clock while even with the new bezel from Dave Murphy I got horizontal play. No more. It clicks and furs like a cat. I saw somewhere on ebay click wire and retaining wire sets.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

9094 debranded with new dial and hands. All in for $65!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a question - it appears that the chapter ring is a grey color. Does anyone make them in other colors? Has anyone painted one? If so, please post a pic or a link if it has been previously posted. I'd like to mod an 8926 and I don't want any grey from the bezel to the dial.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> I have a question - it appears that the chapter ring is a grey color. Does anyone make them in other colors? Has anyone painted one? If so, please post a pic or a link if it has been previously posted. I'd like to mod an 8926 and I don't want any grey from the bezel to the dial.


It's stainless.

Randy (@rbesass) has painted a few black I believe.

Edit: here's one he sold a while back: Pelagos homage indicts 8926 mod


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> It's stainless.
> 
> Randy (@rbesass) has painted a few black I believe.
> 
> Edit: here's one he sold a while back: Pelagos homage indicts 8926 mod


Looks like it was painted with edding marker. Maybe it's only different black color.


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Ticonderoga said:


> I have a question - it appears that the chapter ring is a grey color. Does anyone make them in other colors? Has anyone painted one? If so, please post a pic or a link if it has been previously posted. I'd like to mod an 8926 and I don't want any grey from the bezel to the dial.


I had same idea I left it the way the rehaut is. Airburshing would be the proper way. Or polishing could be nice too. If I would paint it than it would had to be the very same color that is on the dial.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> It's stainless.





PpaBear said:


> I had same idea I left it the way the rehaut is. Airburshing would be the proper way. Or polishing could be nice too. If I would paint it than it would had to be the very same color that is on the dial.


Thanks gents.

Does anyone make an aftermarket version in different colors? If not, I see a good use for a 3D printer.

Polished does sound like an idea, would reflect the color of the dial and would probably give some great distortion effects with reflected hands, indices, logo, etc. I think I could polish myself with what I have on hand in the house.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

PpaBear said:


> View attachment 15743214
> 
> One of those generic oyster style bracelets SEL not the best fit. Surely. But I'm OK with it it.
> The OEM bracelet is far better SS quality but it has no SEL. I hate when it rattles, whell this one does not.
> ...


This looks awesome! I'm dying for another 8926! I have owned only 2 in the past, one stock, and one with a Doxa mod. Im getting that 8926 itch again.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ticonderoga said:


> Thanks gents.
> 
> Does anyone make an aftermarket version in different colors? If not, I see a good use for a 3D printer.
> 
> Polished does sound like an idea, would reflect the color of the dial and would probably give some great distortion effects with reflected hands, indices, logo, etc. I think I could polish myself with what I have on hand in the house.


Unlike a Seiko, the chapter ring (rehaut) is part of the case. Your only option is to paint it if you want a different color...


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Dancing Fire said:


> :-s..What is the point of a re-modified Invicta?...o|


to build a watch made by your taste. to habe a fun building it.to learn about watches. to be proud you wear a watch you made yourself. and it won't cost a leg.


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

invictor moddagos


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi all, first post here and first look into modding any watch at all. I have a 9094OB (first Invicta) on the way and a few questions:
-Will mods for the 8926OB generally work for the 9094OB? 
-Are there 9094OB sapphire bezel inserts available similar to what's available for the SKX? If so, where do I find one? If not, is that coin-edge bezel that PpaBear posted compatible with SKX inserts? 
--I saw a link earlier in the thread that Odakadolo will make inserts out of Bakelite or a similar material. How much does that cost?
-Is it easy/hard to remove the Invicta text on the dial?

I'm also looking to replace the crystal with sapphire but I'm not as lost in that regard. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

I think that the sapphire bezel inserts are made for now only flat. So if you want a flat insert you should have to get a bezel that takes flat insert. And than a crystal that will give you a flush git. Here is mine new sapphire flat crystal on a sloped bezel ceramic insert that has a slightly beveled edge( less than original OEM crystal).


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

PpaBear said:


> I think that the sapphire bezel inserts are made for now only flat. So if you want a flat insert you should have to get a bezel that takes flat insert. And than a crystal that will give you a flush git. Here is mine new sapphire flat crystal on a sloped bezel ceramic insert that has a slightly beveled edge( less than original OEM crystal).


That makes sense, thanks. Is that bezel from Dave Murphy? And is there a way to figure out the beveling on a crystal while shopping online, or is it just guessing?


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Not_A_Guest said:


> That makes sense, thanks. Is that bezel from Dave Murphy? And is there a way to figure out the beveling on a crystal while shopping online, or is it just guessing?


Yes. The bezel is from the Dave. 
About the beveling I am not sure. Once is for sure the crystal thickness plus the thickness of the bezel insert going to dictate how flush they sit. I guess here are people know more but INMHO the steeper the beveling the more gap will occure between bezel insert and crystal. 
Measure the OEM crystal. Buy a ceramic insert do a probe with oem so you can see if the new sapphire has to be thicker or thinner. Sapphire can be found on bay from China in all kinds of sizes but without AR.


----------



## N3ish (Mar 26, 2021)

joefri187 said:


> As for inserts, the Alpha Speedmaster (38.5 OD x 34 ID) or Seiko Tuna (38.5 OD X 31.5 ID) might work...


Hi, I's this the specs for the bezel insert? Just asking as I've recently picked up a Batman but would prefer all black for the insert


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

N3ish said:


> Hi, I's this the specs for the bezel insert? Just asking as I've recently picked up a Batman but would prefer all black for the insert


This ceramic bezel insert has the same size as the alu OEM insert 37.4OD x 30.3ID
I hope I do not get punished for the link but this is the shop where I got mine. I think they have ebay shop too if you want to buy from there.









BEZEL INSERT CERAMIC FOR 40MM INVICTA PRO DIVER 8926OB 8926C ENGRAVED # BLACK | Ewatchparts







ewatchparts.com


----------



## N3ish (Mar 26, 2021)

PpaBear said:


> This ceramic bezel insert has the same size as the alu OEM insert 37.4OD x 30.3ID
> I hope I do not get punished for the link but this is the shop where I got mine. I think they have ebay shop too if you want to buy from there.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! Does it require adjustment or fit straight away?


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

N3ish said:


> Thanks for that! Does it require adjustment or fit straight away?


No it odes not need adjustment but you'll have to center it properly 😄


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

One of the newest built I did a couple of days ago using a 2 tone version.


















Ground off logo on the side and also ground off crown guards.

Switched over to a gold insert for now.

So I have to put this here.

Like everyone else, back in the days when 8926 is the go to mod watch base, I bought a few every time when they are on sale.

I bought this one as the warehouse deal, slight scratched on the case etc.

When I started to build this watch, I can feel the 'grinds' when I adjusted the time. Luckily I have a few movements that I bought so I exchanged it.

Today, I have time so I looked to see if I can see a problem. With my 20X loup I can see some damage on the date wheel and some glue residue on the bare metal!! Also scratches on some of the parts. Without even taking the movement apart yet.

Conclusion is that someone bought the watch, exchanged the movement that they '[email protected]$ed up' and then returned the watch back to amazon. And in turn I bought the warehouse deal....

Luckily these movements are not expensive. I am steering away from warehouse deal, especially watches from now on. You never know who did what to it.

If you are here on this thread, I am sorry to say that's pretty dishonest to do such a thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

That mod looks great, @cyberwarhol. I'm one of those who never minded the script on the side of the case, but if you de-Invicta its looks, then it makes sense for that to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

cyberwarhol said:


> One of the newest built I did a couple of days ago using a 2 tone version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done. I screwed mine OEM movement by applying the dial with dial dots that were a tad to big even though applied on the plastic grey movement ring. 36ish€ and I got even better NH35 than one from Invicta. Worn +3 sec per day. Dial up +5sec per day. Anyway your mod looks awesome even I do not like divers on leather this time I say WOW.


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

PpaBear said:


> Nicely done. I screwed mine OEM movement by applying the dial with dial dots that were a tad to big even though applied on the plastic grey movement ring. 36ish€ and I got even better NH35 than one from Invicta. Worn +3 sec per day. Dial up +5sec per day. Anyway your mod looks awesome even I do not like divers on leather this time I say WOW.


Not a fan of divers on leather you say?! Please allow me try and change your mind!










Decrown guarded BSH Bromaster! One of my favorites!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Ben_Kenobi said:


> Not a fan of divers on leather you say?! Please allow me try and change your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look


Ben_Kenobi said:


> Not a fan of divers on leather you say?! Please allow me try and change your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a beauty your watch. No doubt. You won, you got me. It is just a small pragmatician devil in my head saying:"..hey the sweat and the water ruins that beautiful leather"...And I tend to get hands wet and into water all day and I wear mine daily.


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear before, I am just wondering if anyone had already built a 369 milsub with Randy's dial with an 8926.. I have one in progress now but have another that I think I will put into an 8926 with swords and a tc insert.
> 
> This is my current non invicta bsh 369 with one of my invicta builds.
> 
> ...


Which one is the non invicta? Left or right? Also...which case is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AronB (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello and greetings from Finland!
My first post here&#8230;
Here is my slightly modded Invicta "GMT" Pro Diver automatic. Blue aluminium 24h style bezel insert, red gmt hand and orange fkm strap from eBay. It is not a "real" gmt diver of course but looks kinda neat.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

I'll miss this one but I have my eye on another so it needs a new home.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Centech (Jan 4, 2012)

Can someone help me figure out how to get a replacement (hopefully non-logo'd) crown? From measuring it's a 7mm crown but I'm not sure if that guarantees it will fit and screw-down correctly, or if there is something else I need to look for to make sure it works? Before anyone says just grind the logo off.. that's what I was doing, when I damaged the crown. xD
Thanks!


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

AronB said:


> Hello and greetings from Finland!
> My first post here&#8230;
> Here is my slightly modded Invicta "GMT" Pro Diver automatic. Blue aluminium 24h style bezel insert, red gmt hand and orange fkm strap from eBay. It is not a "real" gmt diver of course but looks kinda neat.
> View attachment 15829637


It is so much real as much as you like it. Who cares. I do not care about true GMTs and Chronographs( except Speedmaster ?). If good expensive and complicated and obsolete today. All I need is date complication. Nice work.


----------



## AronB (Apr 16, 2021)

Something simple. Smooth bezel from Dave Murphy, green FKM strap from eBay.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Centech said:


> Can someone help me figure out how to get a replacement (hopefully non-logo'd) crown? From measuring it's a 7mm crown but I'm not sure if that guarantees it will fit and screw-down correctly, or if there is something else I need to look for to make sure it works? Before anyone says just grind the logo off.. that's what I was doing, when I damaged the crown. xD
> Thanks!


I think I read somewhere on here that there's one from Tiger-concept that's a direct fit. http://www.tiger-concept.com/parts.html


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

My first attempt after much encouragement from our local watchmaker...debranded and brushed case, debranded crown, and Dagaz dial and hands. I needed our watchmaker's help with the second hand (wow was it way more difficult than I expected!), and I still need to remove cyclops and clean up the side of case a bit, but I'm happy with the result!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

Once upon a time was a silver 8926...










Let's connect on Instagram @benawhile_customs


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ben_Kenobi said:


> Once upon a time was a silver 8926...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

biggymo6 said:


> My first attempt after much encouragement from our local watchmaker...debranded and brushed case, debranded crown, and Dagaz dial and hands. I needed our watchmaker's help with the second hand (wow was it way more difficult than I expected!), and I still need to remove cyclops and clean up the side of case a bit, but I'm happy with the result!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a similar mod. Yours looks great. And yes, sometimes those seconds hands can be a bugger.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Sorry about the big bit of fluff right in the middle of the crystal!


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Sorry about the big bit of fluff right in the middle of the crystal!


That's a cool dial. Where is it from?


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

soulbazz said:


> That's a cool dial. Where is it from?


It's a Samurai Dark Manta dial - SRPF79K1

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

Have a great weekend everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone know a source for a lumed fully indexed bezel that'll fit?

Looking for something like the Armida below


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

Accidentally dropped this guy when I was finally able to remove cyclops...movement doesn't seem happy...any suggestions on the best place to grab a new NH35 movement? 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

biggymo6 said:


> Accidentally dropped this guy when I was finally able to remove cyclops...movement doesn't seem happy...any suggestions on the best place to grab a new NH35 movement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Modmode for sure

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Modmode for sure
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestion! Their prices look great...do you know if their movements are regulated?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

biggymo6 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! Their prices look great...do you know if their movements are regulated?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


No idea, but I've bought a couple of movements from them and they're both well within spec. That invicta mod I posted above has a movement from them that runs at about - 7 sec per day

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

biggymo6 said:


> Accidentally dropped this guy when I was finally able to remove cyclops...movement doesn't seem happy...any suggestions on the best place to grab a new NH35 movement?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


A lot cheaper on thE Bay or Ali Exp...


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

joefri187 said:


> A lot cheaper on thE Bay or Ali Exp...


I saw that too but figured that there has to be a catch...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Ben_Kenobi said:


> Once upon a time was a silver 8926...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's beautiful! Do you mind sharing how you colored the case, crown and bezel?


----------



## RCDesign (Jun 12, 2014)

Testing blue lumed insert!

.....and orange......


----------



## biggymo6 (May 13, 2016)

RCDesign said:


> View attachment 15904454
> 
> Testing blue lumed insert!
> 
> ...


That blue looks great against a black dial!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

glassmandave said:


> Wow! That's beautiful! Do you mind sharing how you colored the case, crown and bezel?


Sure thing! I heat anodized the metals. It was painstaking but worth it. It involves heating up the metals to cause a color shift, but be careful cause if you go too far there's no going back and I believe the color after gold is like neon blue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

AronB said:


> Hello and greetings from Finland!
> My first post here&#8230;
> Here is my slightly modded Invicta "GMT" Pro Diver automatic. Blue aluminium 24h style bezel insert, red gmt hand and orange fkm strap from eBay. It is not a "real" gmt diver of course but looks kinda neat.
> View attachment 15829637


Noniin, toinenkin Suomalainen kaveri  Tervetuloa!

Cool GMT man. All that matters is that you like it!

Haven't posted for a while. Here are some Invicta mods as they stand now.


----------



## SlowLearner (Jun 4, 2021)

I have been lurking in this thread for a LOOONG time trying to glean as much knowledge from you fine folks as I can. I read many pages ago that the threaded portion of the raffles sub case back is about .2mm too short and doesn't hold the movement in place like the stock back. I'm experiencing this with my barely modded 8926ob. Would any one know of a fix for this issue?


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Ben_Kenobi said:


> Sure thing! I heat anodized the metals. It was painstaking but worth it. It involves heating up the metals to cause a color shift, but be careful cause if you go too far there's no going back and I believe the color after gold is like neon blue!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neato! Did you heat them on a stove, in an oven, with a propane torch, or what exactly? I'm keen to give it a try.
Any idea how the new color holds up to wear and tear? Thanks


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

SlowLearner said:


> I have been lurking in this thread for a LOOONG time trying to glean as much knowledge from you fine folks as I can. I read many pages ago that the threaded portion of the raffles sub case back is about .2mm too short and doesn't hold the movement in place like the stock back. I'm experiencing this with my barely modded 8926ob. Would any one know of a fix for this issue?


As far as I know the best fix is to get a ring or rings to fit between the case back and movement. You can get them 3D printed or cut from a thin material (even paper).


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

glassmandave said:


> Neato! Did you heat them on a stove, in an oven, with a propane torch, or what exactly? I'm keen to give it a try.
> Any idea how the new color holds up to wear and tear? Thanks


Torch did the trick. Just have some water close by to quench in order to stop the color changing process immediately after getting your desired color. 
Also make sure to remove ANYTHING that can melt. I fried a crystal gasket by accident this way. Haha

It's holding up great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bozwellox (Jan 17, 2017)

Ignore, found the answer to my question!


----------



## jzoo (Jul 13, 2015)

RCDesign said:


> 15904732[/ATTACH]


Source for the orange insert, please?


----------



## RCDesign (Jun 12, 2014)

jzoo said:


> Source for the orange insert, please?


I make them! 
You can have any layout you like - just as long as I get a vector file of the layout!


----------



## Sneka97 (Jun 28, 2021)

Hello everyone, long time lurker, recently thanks to Amazon prime day i picked up an invicta 8926 for a good price, but i wanna change hands and dial.
Now, for the hands i think i'm set on the tudor hands from miuksi on alixpress.
For the dial it's more difficult... i'm looking for a modern sub dial with a nice logo: on alixpress all dials either have a botched seiko logo or they're sterile. Another good option i really like is the BSHT dial, but i dont know where to look for it to buy one.
Anyone can help me source a BSHT dial or suggest another option?


----------



## bozwellox (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello one and all. New 8926OB owner after years of fiddling with Seikos.

Is it possible to remove the bezel on the Invicta without having to first remove the bezel insert? All the videos I've seen suggest that you need to pry out the bezel insert first (which I did in the most clumsy way possible, ruining my original insert beyond belief!) in order to get to a retaining spring.

I'm assuming this means it's not possible to just pry the entire bezel off in the same way you can with the Seiko SKX?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Correct.


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Ginault Ocean Rover homage

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whiskeymuscles (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello all. I have an Invicta 9403 NH35a with the "coke" scalloped edges. Does anyone know which bezel inserts will fit this model? Using a digital caliper it looks like the inside diameter is 29.5mm with an outer of 37.6mm.

I've dug through this thread but havent found any info regarding this bezel insert. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

whiskeymuscles said:


> Hello all. I have an Invicta 9403 NH35a with the "coke" scalloped edges. Does anyone know which bezel inserts will fit this model? Using a digital caliper it looks like the inside diameter is 29.5mm with an outer of 37.6mm.
> 
> I've dug through this thread but havent found any info regarding this bezel insert. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


There are some listed on the Bay specifically for the Invicta, but the Rolex 16700 and 16800 series are the same size... 
These should help:








Bezel Insert sizes


Frustrated by the difficulty in obtaining bezel inserts for your restoration/mod watches? :banghead: Me too! So I've begun to put a comprehensive size chart together: My idea is to put on all of the readily available bezel inserts (original or aftermarket) available on the bay and also as...




www.thewatchsite.com












Bezel insert sizes - a reference tool


After a little bit of work looking at bezel insert replacement for a range of watches - it became apparent that an easy reference table might assist many people to identify and acquire the right product first time. Below is a table ordered by bezel insert size - from largest external diameter...




www.watchuseek.com












Invicta 8926 - Facts and figures thread


This thread was a really great idea OP. I've been playing with the idea of watch modding for some time now, and think that the 8926 is a great place to start. I've always been a little apprehensive because I didn't know all the pertinent specs for buying the parts that I wanted. Now I can...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## whiskeymuscles (Jul 7, 2020)

joefri187 said:


> There are some listed on the Bay specifically for the Invicta, but the Rolex 16700 and 16800 series are the same size...
> These should help:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. There is a lot of useful information here.

I wasn't quite sure if the 16800 would fit my model since it is more than a 1mm difference in the inside diameter (30.70 vs ~29.4mm), with the 16800 being larger.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny_De_Watcho (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi everyone! I have an invicta 7042 and wanted to know where I can get a purple dial and bezel insert that will fit, having trouble finding Rolex 16700 and 16800 that either A. exist or B. cost 5 times the watches price.


Thank you!


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

Has anyone found a suitable bezel insert for the Invicta 1953?


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Its not a 8926 
But.. heres my 29177, 42mm Case. 
Mods: Hands from esslingler, domed mineral from aliexpress, 22mm fitted strap from aliexpress.









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glengoolieblu (Aug 8, 2020)

BrookTrout304 said:


> Work in progress. Tramp stamp still needs to come off


Where did you get that bezel! Gorgeous!


----------



## Glengoolieblu (Aug 8, 2020)

Slim724 said:


> I had this old mod that I was never happy with and never wore
> View attachment 15631323
> 
> 
> ...


Whered you get that bracelet?


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

I havnt posted in a while. Been in the process of building new house and moving, but finally got my watch space figured out. So here are the last two 8926 mods I've done. The black dial i did for my son for his graduation(his request). And I was just enamored with the white dial. Thoughts?


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Love that firefly!

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

coachstu said:


> Has anyone found a suitable bezel insert for the Invicta 1953?


I need to find a chapter ring to size down to 28.5mm dials.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

Yea I found the firefly kinda unique. Does anyone make chapter rings for these?


----------



## RCDesign (Jun 12, 2014)

coachstu said:


> Has anyone found a suitable bezel insert for the Invicta 1953?


What type are you looking for?


----------



## Manning1978 (Apr 26, 2020)

To be honest I am not sure I didn't know there were any available that fit.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

MrZeke said:


> I need to find a chapter ring to size down to 28.5mm dials.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk





Manning1978 said:


> Yea I found the firefly kinda unique. Does anyone make chapter rings for these?


Not my link, but I understand these work great:









*Proto: Invicta '1953 Diver' 28.5mm dial adapter by Claassen_Design on Shapeways


Check out *Proto: Invicta '1953 Diver' 28.5mm dial adapter by Claassen_Design on Shapeways and discover more 3D printed products in Other.




www.shapeways.com


----------



## Ferguso (Jan 10, 2021)

Anyone could please teach me how to remove crown tube ?
Im planning to shave the crown guard on my 8926OB.
I believe the crown tube have to be remove first before doing it.
Thanks


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Ferguso said:


> Anyone could please teach me how to remove crown tube ?
> Im planning to shave the crown guard on my 8926OB.
> I believe the crown tube have to be remove first before doing it.
> Thanks


Remove the rubber O-ring. Heat up the tube to loosen the glue. Find a piece of steel rod of the appropriate size and press out from the inside.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

joefri187 said:


> Remove the rubber O-ring. Heat up the tube to loosen the glue. Find a piece of steel rod of the appropriate size and press out from the inside.


What is the best way to remove the tube gasket without damaging it? I can see it but looks difficult to remove.

Also, what is the best material to use to reseat the tube, ensuring water resistance? I've seen red locktite mentioned.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

saturnine said:


> What is the best way to remove the tube gasket without damaging it? I can see it but looks difficult to remove.


I use a pin or small sharp tweezers to pry it out. They are pretty tough and don't damage that easily...



saturnine said:


> Also, what is the best material to use to reseat the tube, ensuring water resistance? I've seen red locktite mentioned.


I press mine back in with a very small amount of epoxy. It doesn't take that much heat to defeat the epoxy should you need to remove/replace it again.


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Ferguso said:


> Anyone could please teach me how to remove crown tube ?
> Im planning to shave the crown guard on my 8926OB.
> I believe the crown tube have to be remove first before doing it.
> Thanks


Here is an example:







joefri187 said:


> I press mine back in with a very small amount of epoxy. It doesn't take that much heat to defeat the epoxy should you need to remove/replace it again.


Thank you! Any particular epoxy?


----------



## saturnine (Aug 18, 2011)

Would anyone be interested in a stock 8926ob with a debranded case and distressed/bleached insert?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

That's a nice face texture @MikeCfromLI - source?
The hour hand though, was this a deliberate choice to make it a different hue?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

VH944 said:


> That's a nice face texture @MikeCfromLI - source?
> The hour hand though, was this a deliberate choice to make it a different hue?


Raffles? Yes omega has a number of watches with contrasting lume kinda playing with it thought it looked interesting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

saturnine said:


> Here is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I already had some on hand, I generally use golf club head epoxy because its made to break down under heat for the removal and replacement of shafts, but any two part epoxy will work.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

saturnine said:


> Would anyone be interested in a stock 8926ob with a debranded case and distressed/bleached insert?


I very much would be.

Oh and great to have you over at the other place!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aduong23 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello I’m trying to remove my bezel to remove the engraved logo. After getting the insert off, it looks like I’m missing the spring wire? Bezel rotates like it should and has not fallen off. Watch was recently purchased on prime day. Has Invicta changed the design?


----------



## towrist (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi!

I am thinking about modding an 8926 and came across this. That is an amazing job! Is the bezel a replacement for the rotating one? If so, where did you get it?

Thanks and congrats on a great piece!





MrPearly said:


> View attachment 15505097


----------



## towrist (Dec 24, 2008)

aduong23 said:


> Hello I'm trying to remove my bezel to remove the engraved logo. After getting the insert off, it looks like I'm missing the spring wire? Bezel rotates like it should and has not fallen off. Watch was recently purchased on prime day. Has Invicta changed the design?


You need to remove the bezel as well... then you will see the spring wire.


----------



## aduong23 (Nov 21, 2012)

towrist said:


> You need to remove the bezel as well... then you will see the spring wire.


Thanks for your reply. I couldn't find the spring wire to get the bezel loose. I got impatient and used a case back opener to pry the whole bezel off. The spring/tension wire was tucked inside the bezel. There was no way of me seeing it nor room to stick a needle to pry it out to get the bezel off. This one looks different compared to all the videos I've seen on bezel removal. In the videos, that wire is clearly visible before removal, this one is not.
After the removal, I reinstalled everything just to see if I was doing something wrong. Only way to get the bezel off was to pry it out again


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

aduong23 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I couldn't find the spring wire to get the bezel loose. I got impatient and used a case back opener to pry the whole bezel off. The spring/tension wire was tucked inside the bezel. There was no way of me seeing it nor room to stick a needle to pry it out to get the bezel off. This one looks different compared to all the videos I've seen on bezel removal. In the videos, that wire is clearly visible before removal, this one is not.
> After the removal, I reinstalled everything just to see if I was doing something wrong. Only way to get the bezel off was to pry it out again


Sometimes that's the right way. My only diver for years was an Orange Monster, and since the bezel is a single piece, that's what you do: pry it off and snap it on.

I was actually puzzled when I got my first Invicta until I realized that with most dive watches you pry off the bezel and mess with the spring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

aduong23 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I couldn't find the spring wire to get the bezel loose. I got impatient and used a case back opener to pry the whole bezel off. The spring/tension wire was tucked inside the bezel. There was no way of me seeing it nor room to stick a needle to pry it out to get the bezel off. This one looks different compared to all the videos I've seen on bezel removal. In the videos, that wire is clearly visible before removal, this one is not.
> After the removal, I reinstalled everything just to see if I was doing something wrong. Only way to get the bezel off was to pry it out again


The older versions have the exposed retention wire through the gap. After the insert is removed, the wire is exposed and you can fish that out.

The newer version has a much tighter gap making it much more difficult to remove.

I have heard that pushing the bezel in any direction can open the gap a little more to remove the wire.

I have not tried since I still have older stocks.

If prying out works then I guess that's the only way now for te newer version...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaca1989 (Aug 21, 2021)

simple mod,debranding case and crown,stok dial,alliexpres mercedes hands,stok braclet upgrade whit alli expres mileded clasp,solid back case from donor watch addiesdive quartz alliexpress,match perfect


----------



## Glengoolieblu (Aug 8, 2020)

hey guys and gals, i have a bit of a tricky question. ive modded the sh*t out of my beater invicta 29176(42mm,nh335a,H13.6mm), now i just want to take the case profile down a few mm's since it still rides above the wrist.
the problem is 8926OB parts are available easily so the caseback for a standard submariner is easy to find, but since this watch is 42mm with a 38mm diameter caseback i cant find any. anyone know where i can obtain one? even if it requires me removing the rotor and turning it into a hand winder i gladly would. perhaps another user has modded one of these as well? thank you guys for reading!


----------



## aduong23 (Nov 21, 2012)

cyberwarhol said:


> The older versions have the exposed retention wire through the gap. After the insert is removed, the wire is exposed and you can fish that out.
> 
> The newer version has a much tighter gap making it much more difficult to remove.
> 
> ...


I strongly reccomend against prying it out. It bent the lip holding the wire and also warped the bezel. If the bezel isn't somewhat straight, it gets stuck and won't rotate. Don't ask me how I know haha


----------



## kaca1989 (Aug 21, 2021)

new mod


----------



## kaca1989 (Aug 21, 2021)

new mod


----------



## kaca1989 (Aug 21, 2021)

one more modification


----------



## Barktus (Oct 5, 2021)

After a lot of reading I found the need to finally sign up. Why I didn't do it earlier, I don't know. 

The problem is the following: while pulling out the stem, I broke of the crown from the stem. I managed to get the stem out without further damage and now I'm in need of a new stem and crown. 

Anybody know where to order those? I've searched eBay and so on. But paying 70 euros including shipping for a genuine crown makes no sense if I can buy the watch brand new for 10 euros extra. 

Parts don't have to be original for me.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Barktus said:


> After a lot of reading I found the need to finally sign up. Why I didn't do it earlier, I don't know.
> 
> The problem is the following: while pulling out the stem, I broke of the crown from the stem. I managed to get the stem out without further damage and now I'm in need of a new stem and crown.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest sourcing a cheap generic/seiko crown from aliexpress. The supplied stem should fit your existing crown, with suitable clipping/cutting to fit the movement. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

You can get (3) stems for $12.00 here ... unscrew the crown from the broken one ...


----------



## Barktus (Oct 5, 2021)

ccmjd said:


> I'd suggest sourcing a cheap generic/seiko crown from aliexpress. The supplied stem should fit your existing crown, with suitable clipping/cutting to fit the movement. I hope this helps. Good luck!


Thank you, I've ordered a set of stems. But a Seiko crown will fit? I've read somewhere that the crown needed is 7mm, is that right?

If a seiko crown fits, I will just polish of the branding .


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Barktus said:


> Thank you, I've ordered a set of stems. But a Seiko crown will fit? I've read somewhere that the crown needed is 7mm, is that right?
> 
> If a seiko crown fits, I will just polish of the branding .


They're both the same diameter (6.8 mm. I just measured...) 
The toughest task is cutting the stem to the right length. 
Be prepared for a bit of frustration. Good luck! Post pics when you're done...


----------



## Barktus (Oct 5, 2021)

ccmjd said:


> They're both the same diameter (6.8 mm. I just measured...)
> The toughest task is cutting the stem to the right length.
> Be prepared for a bit of frustration. Good luck! Post pics when you're done...


Thank you so much, I will order a crown right away. I ordered a set of 5 stems, so I have some room to make a fault. I will surely post pictures when I'm done!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Barktus said:


> Thank you so much, I will order a crown right away. I ordered a set of 5 stems, so I have some room to make a fault. I will surely post pictures when I'm done!


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the stem will screw into a Seiko crown, but a Seiko crown will not thread onto an Invicta case. I believe people have found a crown from Esslinger that works, but I'm not sure which. I think one of the crowns from Tigers will too... Like tss88 said, I would try to remove the broken stem from the Invicta crown and install the new stem...


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

joefri187 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the stem will screw into a Seiko crown, but a Seiko crown will not thread onto an Invicta case. I believe people have found a crown from Esslinger that works, but I'm not sure which. I think one of the crowns from Tigers will too... Like tss88 said, I would try to remove the broken stem from the Invicta crown and install the new stem...


Correct. The Seiko crown will not fit the Invicta case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barktus (Oct 5, 2021)

joefri187 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the stem will screw into a Seiko crown, but a Seiko crown will not thread onto an Invicta case. I believe people have found a crown from Esslinger that works, but I'm not sure which. I think one of the crowns from Tigers will too... Like tss88 said, I would try to remove the broken stem from the Invicta crown and install the new stem...


I've searched at Esslinger, but shipping is as expensive as buying a new watch. The problem with the original stem/crown is that part of the crown is stuck on the stem itself. See the image I attached. I can't get this loose, I've tried multiple methods. But am open to idea's. Do you know what kind of thread the crown needs to have? (diameter)


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Barktus said:


> I've searched at Esslinger, but shipping is as expensive as buying a new watch. The problem with the original stem/crown is that part of the crown is stuck on the stem itself. See the image I attached. I can't get this loose, I've tried multiple methods. But am open to idea's. Do you know what kind of thread the crown needs to have? (diameter)
> 
> View attachment 16174400


Yep, your crown if fubar... Heat up the part where the crown is stuck onto the stem to loosen the adhesive. That's the only way I've been able to get them off. For parts, you can try Cousins which is in the UK, or Tiger Concept or Raffles (Asia) if shipping from the US is the problem. Check the Bay as well as a lot of those suppliers are all over the globe. If you are really adventurous, you can do a rolex style crown swap that would require you to thread the case. I've purchased some from Tiger Concept and they've been good quality. I've also read on this forum that those crowns have screwed into the invicta crown tube, but due to invicta changing there parts so often, it's no guarantee. As for your question about what the threads are on the invicta, it's almost impossible to say. You can get a general idea by measuring them with a micrometer. Maybe someone on this site actually knows and can share that info. You may have to do an entire crown and tube swap. Good luck, and remember, this is fun!!!


----------



## alipeo (Oct 11, 2021)

Hey all, just joined forums, been reading page after page done about 50 pages so far! just got my first 9826ob and plan on doing usual mods, new dial/hands debranding and leather strap. I have 1 question which I shall ask as 557 pages to find my answer is hard going!! whats the best way to remove yellow branding on movement rotor?


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

alipeo said:


> ... whats the best way to remove yellow branding on movement rotor?


You can get a replacement rotor for $8.00 - $12.00 from eBay ... that seems a lot easier ...


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

alipeo said:


> Hey all, just joined forums, been reading page after page done about 50 pages so far! just got my first 9826ob and plan on doing usual mods, new dial/hands debranding and leather strap. I have 1 question which I shall ask as 557 pages to find my answer is hard going!! whats the best way to remove yellow branding on movement rotor?


Purchase Liquid Bearings lubricant, remove the rotor, soak in acetone for a few hours, peel off yellow sticker, lubricate rotor bearing with Liquid Bearings, reinstall. Or just buy a replacement rotor ... but then you don't have the liquid bearings, which can be handy for other applications.


----------



## alipeo (Oct 11, 2021)

Brand new in box arrived 2 days ago, already debranded the case side, back and crown. all done by hand with sand paper!! 300grit through to 3000 and finished with polishing paste.
now time to look at movement rotor and new dial/hands. damn I cant decide what hands and dial haha.
anyway thanks for all the inspiration guys, shall post finished when strap and dial/hands arrive.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

These make a nice little milsub.









Namoki dial and handset, TC bezel insert and an unbranded glidelock bracelet.


----------



## kaca1989 (Aug 21, 2021)

New mod,Seiko Dial,hands,and clasp upgrade from Alli Express.Old bezel insert sand down for patina efect


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Not an 8926 but started as a 40mm Invicta pro diver.


----------



## kaca1989 (Aug 21, 2021)

jsinnard said:


> View attachment 16184532
> 
> 
> Not an 8926 but started as a 40mm Invicta pro diver.


braclet?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I think that’s the stock bracelet on the higher end version.


----------



## Barktus (Oct 5, 2021)

joefri187 said:


> Yep, your crown if fubar... Heat up the part where the crown is stuck onto the stem to loosen the adhesive. That's the only way I've been able to get them off. For parts, you can try Cousins which is in the UK, or Tiger Concept or Raffles (Asia) if shipping from the US is the problem. Check the Bay as well as a lot of those suppliers are all over the globe. If you are really adventurous, you can do a rolex style crown swap that would require you to thread the case. I've purchased some from Tiger Concept and they've been good quality. I've also read on this forum that those crowns have screwed into the invicta crown tube, but due to invicta changing there parts so often, it's no guarantee. As for your question about what the threads are on the invicta, it's almost impossible to say. You can get a general idea by measuring them with a micrometer. Maybe someone on this site actually knows and can share that info. You may have to do an entire crown and tube swap. Good luck, and remember, this is fun!!!


Cousins seems the way to go. Price and shipping are good. I have a digital calliper, can I use that for measuring the existing crown?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Barktus said:


> Cousins seems the way to go. Price and shipping are good. I have a digital calliper, can I use that for measuring the existing crown?


Yep, a digital caliper is what I use. It will give you an idea of the thread size to look for.


----------



## mannwatch (Oct 2, 2020)

By any chance anyone has an extra Murphy coin edge bezel for the 8926OB and is willing to let go? I checked with Dave Murphy, he doesn't have any in stock. I'm planning a Sinn104 mod, and bought everything else, but short of the coin edge bezel.


----------



## kaca1989 (Aug 21, 2021)

mannwatch said:


> By any chance anyone has an extra Murphy coin edge bezel for the 8926OB and is willing to let go? I checked with Dave Murphy, he doesn't have any in stock. I'm planning a Sinn104 mod, and bought everything else, but short of the coin edge bezel.


i have the same problem


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

My first mod. Gave my beater, invicta 89260b, a face lift. Couldn't have done it without this thread. Went through thread for inspiration and knowledge.

Haven't changed mineral crystal. That will be next mod.
Thanx everyone.

PS. Is it me or the rush of wearing a watch I've modded myself, with parts I've researched and sourced from around the world feels like deeper descent into the rabbit hole. I'm already thinking of an explorer mod.


----------



## kaca1989 (Aug 21, 2021)

s_buba said:


> My first mod. Gave my beater, invicta 89260b, a face lift. Couldn't have done it without this thread. Went through thread for inspiration and knowledge.
> 
> Haven't changed mineral crystal. That will be next mod.
> Thanx everyone.
> ...


bezel insert?


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

Couple questions for the hive mind -

1. Can you use a dial with a 4:30 date window when the original donor watch has the date at 3:00?

2. Does anyone have a Murphy's coin edge bezel they'd be willing to sell? Dave Murphy is currently OOS and I'm impatient haha.


----------



## mannwatch (Oct 2, 2020)

502Somm said:


> Couple questions for the hive mind -
> 
> 1. Can you use a dial with a 4:30 date window when the original donor watch has the date at 3:00?
> 
> 2. Does anyone have a Murphy's coin edge bezel they'd be willing to sell? Dave Murphy is currently OOS and I'm impatient haha.


I asked about the Murphy bezel 2 weeks ago here also. It doesn't seem anyone has one to give up. As for the dial, I think you should be fine.


----------



## John8 (Apr 5, 2021)

Are there any other smooth bezel alternatives besides Murphy's?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

John8 said:


> Are there any other smooth bezel alternatives besides Murphy's?


You can mod your own. Just don't put the coin edge on it...








Making a coin edge bezel for the Invicta 8926OB


Invicta 8926 bezel modification. This is for entertainment purposes only. If you try this and injure yourself or destroy your watch I cannot be blamed. Also Invicta changes design specs from time to time and I cannot guarantee these instructions will work for any past or future production...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## cyvr (Dec 18, 2019)

Looks like I got new stock as well from Amazon Canada without the retaining wire


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

kaca1989 said:


> braclet?


No name bracelet with SEL found on Amazon.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

I need a crown for the original 8926 with Miyota movement. Anyone have one they word sell me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vintagewatchloverforever (Jun 29, 2012)

Really loving this thread! Just picked up an 8926 (with the sub style bezel) with the intention of doing some mods on it.


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

A small invicta! 









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

I've been looking forward to joining this forum and posting in this thread for a while. There are so many great ideas here. I've done three Invicta mod watches so far. Two are 8926 based, one is the larger titanium. That one is really what got me into modding. I bought it because exotic metals are cool. I mean, it wasn't that long ago that the CIA had to set up front companies to get titanium from the socialist empire so we could build the SR-71, and now I've got a watch made from this stuff? Well, the watch was great for a few months, and then the second hand fell off. Then the 12:00 marker fell off. And a screw came out of the strap clasp. Then I stuck it in a drawer. It survived a couple of clear-out-the-clutter campaigns, because (see previous CIA/SR-71 remarks) titanium is cool. Then - don't really remember how - I stumbled across the idea of watch modding. Bought a couple of tools, ordered a dial and some hands, and that black and titanium dysfunctional watch turned into this:









I never really liked the black dial/black bezel on the 0420, but thought I had to live with it. So when I learned about watch modding, I decided to go with a blue dial. I wanted contrast between the lume colors on the hands and the dial, and I'm very pleased with it. It's a very easy watch to read. Might take the cyclops off one of these days. I didn't do any branding removal, because I'm comfortable doing that on stainless now, but I'm not sure I want to tackle titanium. The bezel is from a smartwatch. My wife was ordering some bezels completely unbeknownst to me, and when they showed up we decided it was perfect for the the Titan. That's what I call this watch. I really wish there were more tachymeter bezel options out there, especially for the 8926. But there it is, the watch that got me into modding. It's running well, currently at +2s/day, with a 0.6ms beat error.

The next watch is the first one I bought specifically to modify. I was kicking around some of the usual sites, trying to decide what my first mod would be, and I found a dial that settled that question the moment I set eyes on it. I'm a big fan of motorsports, Steve McQueen, and the movie LeMans. So having ordered the dial, I ordered some hands that kind of reminded me of his Tag Heuer Monaco's hands, and then started trying out some of what I've seen and learned from this thread. I used a Dremel to get the side logo off, and also rounded the case shape quite a bit. I sort of associate this watch with my sports car, and it's all smooth curves - no creases. So I removed the branding, shaped the case, polished polished polished, ordered a Nato strap, and waited for the dial. And waited. And waited. Good lord almighty am I out of practice when it comes to waiting for stuff to get delivered. Amazon and UPS have me _totally _spoiled. It took about a _month_. We had to replace all our dogs toys, because I chewed them up I was so frustrated. But the dial finally came, and with 24 hours I had built this:










This shot shows the shaping I did on the case. When you run your hands over this watch, it feels very comfortable and smooth. I really like how the shaping turned out.










I did a pretty thorough debranding on this watch. Took Invicta off the side, obviously, and took the logo off of the crown, and took the yellow paint off of the rotor in the movement, and removed the cyclops. My wife was really impressed with this watch. I love it. I call it my Gulf watch, because of the Gulf Racing scheme. The dial is very high quality - worth the wait. And I got this one to 0s/day, 0.0ms beat error!

The last watch I've done was a gift for a friend who's retiring. Magenta and yellow are kind of the professional colors. They'd definitely be the colors if we were a sports team. And the equation is central to our work. I got the dial from Watch Modz. Their yellow dial looked like it was just the right shade of yellow. No one makes magenta hands, of course, so nail polish to the rescue. I found a sharpie that matched the magenta well, and just hand wrote the equation* on the dial. Anyone in science or engineering has seen enough of this sort of thing hand written on a whiteboard - that's what I was going for. I stuck with the more classic shape on this one, basically to see how well I could preserve the original contours. I'm definitely still developing my case shaping skills, so comments encouraged. Dremel, then hand sanding with 400 grit, then 600, 800, 1000, 1500, and then two grades of polishing compound. I also debranded the crown and the rotor. Once I got the watch assembled, I really regretted debranding the rotor. The yellow Invicta uses is a darned good match for this dial! Should have left it there. Oh, well, live and learn.



















The only lume left on the watch is the bezel marker and the second hand. I could have tried applying some over the magenta paint on the hands, but this was kind of a rush job. No time for that sort of R&D. But there it is, the Rad Watch.

Thanks for all the guidance and knowledge in this thread! Looking forward to hearing everyone's thoughts!


* Yes, I know it's not really an equation if it doesn't have an = in it. It's a factor. If you already knew that distinction, good for you, and you can go get yourself a cookie. Send one to me too, you know, for quality assurance purposes.


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Just finished playing around with this thing










Rehaut modified to fit a Samurai Dark Manta dial, worked skx superocean insert, thinner esslinger crown to better suit the removed crown guards










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vintagewatchloverforever (Jun 29, 2012)

This one is just starting to take shape. Still need to file down the nubs where the removed extra dial feet were and place the hands and ceramic insert, but coming along.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

We gave the retirement watch to my friend at a work party yesterday. He really liked it, and so did everyone else. I found a strap I liked better, so I put this on it before I gave it to him.










The cool thing was that he immediately caught the design features I put into this, especially the equation. He said exactly the kinds of things I was imagining him saying. It was great! He took off the watch he was wearing right away and put this on. Just a great experience. He's really going to be missed - great guy.


----------



## kaca1989 (Aug 21, 2021)

new mods


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Just finished playing around with this thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you file those bezel teeth, or is it the lighting in the picture?


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

nello said:


> Did you file those bezel teeth, or is it the lighting in the picture?


The bezel has just been lightly brushed, no filing. Must just be the lighting 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Finished another gift watch. This is for my pastor and close personal friend. I started with a stainless and gold example. The gold meant I left the crown alone, but I polished the case and the clasp on the bracelet, and removed the branding on the rotor. The dial is an eBay silver dial. I wasn't expecting it to come with "Seiko" on it, so I removed that both because it's not correct and I needed all the room I could get for the waterslide decal. I used a pin to push the Seiko branding posts out from the back of the dial. The dial also had some printing on the bottom half of the dial, and I took that off with some acetone and a q-tip. I was hoping to just remove the black printing without affecting the silver paint, but that wasn't possible. So I cleaned the silver paint from the entire center of the dial, so the color that shows through the waterslide decal would be consistent top and bottom. The dial color under the paint was just a slightly different shade of silver, and the transition seems to be entirely under the colored edge of the decal. Waterslides take more effort than one might think at first! Still working to improve my waterslide skills.

I was a bit nervous removing the cyclops - I was concerned it might discolor the gold plating. You wouldn't expect it to, but you never know for sure until you try. Good news - no discoloration or any other ill effects on the gold plating. The hands are a very nice blued shade. I had to trim them back just a bit with nail clippers. They were just brushing the chapter ring face of the inside of the case. I put a bit of red paint on the tip of the seconds hand too, but there's so little surface area that it's barely visible. You can see it in the photos if you look closely enough.




























Obviously I haven't removed the plastic from the bracelet or the exhibition back on the case. I have yet to attempt debranding of an exhibition back - someone commented at one point that the juice isn't worth the squeeze, and that sounds like truth!

I've used the Watch Accuracy Meter app to regulate this watch to +1s/day rate, 0.2 ms beat error.

By the way, I have been using a trick some of you might like. We doordash dinner fairly regularly, and when you've got more than one watch being modded it's essential to keep everything organized. I clean and save the little capped condiment cups - they are perfect. Bigger ones for bracelets, smaller for dials and movements and case backs.










So there's my fourth modded Invicta. Not sure what's next. The black dial there started off as a project my wife asked me to do for a party prize, but the party got postponed. I've got some domed crystals that I ordered, and I want to try removing crown guards. Lots more fun to be had!


----------



## kaca1989 (Aug 21, 2021)

coin bezel modification


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

Hey all, I've lost the bezel retaining wire, is there anywhere I can buy a replacement?


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

I think there is - have you searched this thread?

You can also make your own: bezel click wire is 0.70mm Bezel retaining wire is 0.40mm. Or there's a good chance this will work.


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

TempusHertz said:


> I think there is - have you searched this thread?
> 
> You can also make your own: bezel click wire is 0.70mm Bezel retaining wire is 0.40mm. Or there's a good chance this will work.


Thanks, I went ahead and bought the one in the eBay link there.

I'm excited, I have a smooth Bezel coming from Murphy's and a Fifty Five Fathoms dial and hands on order with Yobokies. This will be my first time modding a watch, I may take it to a smith, but it'll be nice to have something unique.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Do you have a hand puller? Setting tools? I haven't done a bezel swap yet, but I bet you can do everything you want done.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Today's project is...



















Bye-bye cyclops...










..and branding too...










then, a new dial, and hands...









...add a dash of sunlight...










...and we have the lume glowing...










...and the original dial finds a new home, with new hands and new indices...


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

TempusHertz said:


> Do you have a hand puller? Setting tools? I haven't done a bezel swap yet, but I bet you can do everything you want done.


Nope, I have a cheapie Amazon tool kit with a pin punch, case back opener, etc.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

The cheap hand puller works just fine in my (entirely NH35A) experience. Grab one of those. Same for the hand setting tools. Get a profanity dictionary to help with the seconds hands.


----------



## VH944 (Dec 15, 2019)

So it _is_ possible to grind down a ceramic bezel from 39.00 to 38.55mm using 240grit sandpaper on the bezel that's glued to a power tool. Takes a while though 🤣

😉








It fits in the original bezel ring, somewhat. The outer edge feels ok (probably because I sanded it by that method..), but the inner one is slightly too high and catches on fingers. Either I grind it flatter (not gonna happen) or I'll order a taller crystal.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

VH944 said:


> the inner one is slightly too high and catches on fingers. Either I grind it flatter (not gonna happen) or I'll order a taller crystal.
> 
> View attachment 16314261


First of all, nice work modifying that ceramic bezel! I'm impressed, FWIW.

As for having the bezel proud of the crystal, my Titan 0420 is like that thanks to the tachymetre I added to the bezel. I see it as extra protection for the crystal, myself.


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Am looking to get a Invicta Pro Diver and modding it but am unsure if it might be too big for my wrist.

My wrist is 6.5 inch. I have a Seiko Orange Monster which is 42mm diameter and 47mm lug to lug which is at the top end of my size.

What are wrist size ?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Invicta 8926 is 40mm circumference, 47mm lug-to-lug.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

the_chang said:


> I have a Seiko Orange Monster which is 42mm


If you can wear a Monster you can wear a 8926 without much issue ...


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

the_chang said:


> My wrist is 6.5 inch. I have a Seiko Orange Monster which is 42mm diameter and 47mm lug to lug which is at the top end of my size.


tss88 is right; if your Orange Monster is okay, an 8926 will be just fine.


----------



## pkrhed (Dec 27, 2021)

jsinnard said:


> View attachment 16184532
> 
> 
> Not an 8926 but started as a 40mm Invicta pro diver.


Love this. I want a yachtmaster style insert on a blue dial. What bezel insert is that? Does the scalloped bezel take the same insert as the OB? TIA.


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

Well, all the parts for my mod arrived. I found a watchmaker who will swap the dial and hands for $20. I'm gonna see if he'll do the bezel too. I know that part is supposed to be easy, but for the life of me I can't get the new bezel to fully seat.


----------



## Vintagewatchloverforever (Jun 29, 2012)

My finished product. Managed to put a small scratch near the logo, so will prob swap the dial at some point, but pretty happy how it turned out.


----------



## Alf92 (Feb 19, 2014)

I have owned this Invicta 8926ob for 7 years but I haven't worn it much because I didn't like its dial.
I picked up a set of hands and a cool dial, and I started modding.

The dial and hands come from a chinese watch homage to the Seïko 62MAS.
I really like this sunburst dark gray and these simple baton hands.
The large indexes and the hands full of lume are a pleasure at night.
I also brush the bracelet with a Scotch Brite, and I blew up the ugly cyclop on the glass.

These modifications are simple but completely change the character of this watch giving it the charm that it did not have before. What is your opinion ?
Next step: maybe change the bezel...


----------



## Vintagewatchloverforever (Jun 29, 2012)

Alf92 said:


> I have owned this Invicta 8926ob for 7 years but I haven't worn it much because I didn't like its dial.
> I picked up a set of hands and a cool dial, and I started modding.
> 
> The dial and hands come from a chinese watch homage to the Seïko 62MAS.
> ...


Very Cool! Love the look of the gray sunburst dial. The only thing I don't like about these in the "Invicta" engraving on the side of the case. Not brave enough to remove it myself, and don't quite want to pay to have it polished out lol.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

I had never tried shaping or finishing metal before. I read, grabbed a Dremel with sanding disk and got to work. Dremel then 400 grit, 600 grit, 800 grit, 1000 grit, 1500 grit, 2000 grit, then back to Dremel for polishing wheel and polishing compound.

The Dremel with sanding disk takes a bit of time. The 400 grit sandpaper takes the most time. The rest of the steps are actually pretty quick. The one aspect of the job to be careful about (unless you remove the bezel) is not accidentally hitting the bezel with the sanding disk.

It's really not that hard. Here are a couple of examples.



















Those two I didn't change the shape much, just removed the branding. On this next one, I removed the branding AND reshaped the case a fair bit.


----------



## Tastyshoe (Nov 21, 2021)

Lummox here who's bent the bezel on his 8926ob. Does anyone have a spare one for gift or sale? I'm in Belgium so EU based probably best. Will pay for postage obviously and remember folks, always look up the best way of doing this before getting the tools out. 

Will delete if this isn't supposed to be posted here.....thanks all


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Let's be clear - bent the bezel, or bent the bezel insert?

Hope it's the insert. You can find them all over the place. Info dump:

• Original bezel insert is internal 30.30mm & external 37.45mm search ebay for rolex bezel insert 16610

• Scalloped bezel - 30.7 X 37.4 bezel insert seems to fit perfectly in the 8926

• Bezel click wire is 0.70mm Bezel retaining wire is 0.40mm

• 8926A is scalloped bezel 8926 OB is original bezel and 8926 C is coin edge

• Bezel inserts for the Scalloped bezel can have a narrower opening. These may interfere with domed or thicker crystals.

• Tiger concepts bezels fit 8926 "Bezel insert fit 5508V5 and 16800 Case inner 30.75mm outer 37.64mm": http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


----------



## Tastyshoe (Nov 21, 2021)

TempusHertz said:


> Let's be clear - bent the bezel, or bent the bezel insert?
> 
> Hope it's the insert. You can find them all over the place. Info dump:
> 
> ...


Thanks man, unfortunately the bezel itself. I thought I knew it all as I prized it off without removing the retaining spring. Thanks for the info. I've used a tiger insert before, would a bezel itself work?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Tastyshoe said:


> Thanks man, unfortunately the bezel itself. I thought I knew it all as I prized it off without removing the retaining spring. Thanks for the info. I've used a tiger insert before, would a bezel itself work?


I've seen the bezels come up on Ebay once in a while... try that.

I bent a bezel like you once. Since you seem to have given up on it, you could try this depending on how bad it is:
Put the bezel between 2 pieces of wood (2 to 4 cm thick). Put the whole sandwich on a hard surface like a concrete/stone floor. Use eye protection.
Hit the top piece of wood with a heavy hammer. Take it out and check it on a flat surface. I would check it on a glass table to see if it got any better then also check it on the case but without the retaining wire until it is good enough to go back on permanently. If you can get it back on without it turning, you may need to settle for a fixed bezel on that one.

Mine was not terribly bent so it straightened enough to go back on and work but not perfectly.


----------



## Tastyshoe (Nov 21, 2021)

redzebra said:


> I've seen the bezels come up on Ebay once in a while... try that.
> 
> I bent a bezel like you once. Since you seem to have given up on it, you could try this depending on how bad it is:
> Put the bezel between 2 pieces of wood (2 to 4 cm thick). Put the whole sandwich on a hard surface like a concrete/stone floor. Use eye protection.
> ...


Cheers man. I may give it a try yet. I have a small vise so will attempt a softer approach first! See if I can manipulate it a bit.....


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

Tastyshoe said:


> Cheers man. I may give it a try yet. I have a small vise so will attempt a softer approach first! See if I can manipulate it a bit.....


 Contact this vendor to see if what he has something that will work for you (scroll to the bottom of the page): Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Quick question regarding grinding off crown guards.
Why we need to remove crown tube to do so? Just to make grinding process easy? Or there is a trick?


----------



## Tastyshoe (Nov 21, 2021)

redzebra said:


> Contact this vendor to see if what he has something that will work for you (scroll to the bottom of the page): Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.


Thanks for this. Whilst doing my first mod, I considered a Murphy bezel as they're priced very reasonably and look the part too. Unfortunately as I'm in the EU I think I'd end up paying the same again in customs and processing by Bpost. The $10 bezel insert from Tiger cost me $30 in total after customs and VAT.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

vladg said:


> Quick question regarding grinding off crown guards.
> Why we need to remove crown tube to do so? Just to make grinding process easy? Or there is a trick?


This is one of the things I want to try next. My study leads me to believe that it is a matter of making the grinding/filing/sanding/finishing process much, much easier. Without the crown tube in the way, you can work along the long axis of the case, rather than perpendicular the way you'd have to if the crown tube is still there. Faster, easier, and much better odds of getting results you're happy with in terms of preserving the radius of the edges along the top and bottom of the side of the case. Work on the perpendicular, and the difficulty of preserving those edges/radii increases significantly.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

TempusHertz said:


> This is one of the things I want to try next. My study leads me to believe that it is a matter of making the grinding/filing/sanding/finishing process much, much easier. Without the crown tube in the way, you can work along the long axis of the case, rather than perpendicular the way you'd have to if the crown tube is still there. Faster, easier, and much better odds of getting results you're happy with in terms of preserving the radius of the edges along the top and bottom of the side of the case. Work on the perpendicular, and the difficulty of preserving those edges/radii increases significantly.


Yes, you are correct it makes it much easier!!! To remove the tube. (assuming you have already broken down the case) Remove the o-ring from inside the tube. Heat up the tube to break down the adhesive. Press the tube out from the inside with the appropriate diameter rod. I use a cut piece of welding rod.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

TempusHertz said:


> This is one of the things I want to try next. My study leads me to believe that it is a matter of making the grinding/filing/sanding/finishing process much, much easier. Without the crown tube in the way, you can work along the long axis of the case, rather than perpendicular the way you'd have to if the crown tube is still there. Faster, easier, and much better odds of getting results you're happy with in terms of preserving the radius of the edges along the top and bottom of the side of the case. Work on the perpendicular, and the difficulty of preserving those edges/radii increases significantly.


Ok, I see your point now. It's definitely will make work much easy with crown tube removed. I have no issue to do it. I'm mechanical engineer and radio-elecrtonic hobbyist (drone racing), so I have enough tools and skills.

Is there very specific glue I need to use or I can use some Loctite 620 or similar?

I can't wait to get all parts and take my 8926OB apart ) It was bought to be a bitter watch but now it will have double purpose.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

rbesass said:


> There are more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone knows if this dials are available to buy?


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

vladg said:


> Does anyone knows if this dials are available to buy?


No longer available unless someone posts it or a watch with this dial in it for sale.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Jowls said:


> IMO and, evidently, many others share this opinion, the stock 8926 has two flaws: 1) it's too thick; and 2) it wobbles a lot on the wrist owing to the caseback design. The best remedy I've found for these issues is a bezel and crystal swap (ditching the stock bezel and 2.5mm crystal for a Murphy bezel and a 2mm thick crystal) and a Raffles caseback.
> 
> In addition to greater contact with the wrist, it takes the watch below 13mm thick:
> 
> ...


I'm ordering parts for my 8925ob project. And one of the goal is to make it slimmer.

*1. Case back from Raffles.*
He got 3 types of case backs which should work for us.
_A. Military Sub Milsub.
B. Sub Divers ... fit Invicta 8926ob.
C. Bubble Military. No one know what is this._

Variation A looks like slimmer one as I have found previous picture of it with 4.43mm total thickness.
Variation B is 4.9mm according to Raffles ebay page.

*2. Reduce total watch height with new coin bezel and slimmer crystal.*

Does Murpht bezel and new cristal (2mm) can work to shave at least 0.5mm of thickness?
I can use flat bezel insert, and definitely flat crystal.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Too many questions. First build.
Custom crown like I spot on in here. Is it DIY or available to buy?


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

vladg said:


> Too many questions. First build.
> Custom crown like I spot on in here. Is it DIY or available to buy?
> 
> View attachment 16375524


There are DIY instructions way up thread somewhere. A member basically clamped the stem in a drill press using small brass tubing to protect the stem, turned on the press and shaped the "spacer" in the crown with a file.


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

Not an 8926, but similar. This is a 24760, and the only mod that I had done was to remove the cyclops over the date. But after numerous swims the bezel locked up, so I popped it off. Just keeps ticking!


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I have come across Invicta 1953 model.
This case looks perfect for a project watch. Interested to know if bezel is some "standard" size.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

vladg said:


> I have come across Invicta 1953 model.
> This case looks perfect for a project watch. Interested to know if bezel is some "standard" size.
> 
> View attachment 16387181


Measure it with a caliper and compare to these lists...








Bezel Insert sizes


Frustrated by the difficulty in obtaining bezel inserts for your restoration/mod watches? :banghead: Me too! So I've begun to put a comprehensive size chart together: My idea is to put on all of the readily available bezel inserts (original or aftermarket) available on the bay and also as...




www.thewatchsite.com












Bezel insert sizes - a reference tool


After a little bit of work looking at bezel insert replacement for a range of watches - it became apparent that an easy reference table might assist many people to identify and acquire the right product first time. Below is a table ordered by bezel insert size - from largest external diameter...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

joefri187 said:


> Measure it with a caliper and compare to these lists...


I got a caliper but don't have a watch ))).
I have ask in another forums if someone can do a measuring. As for now I will do 8926ob mod (all parts is underway), just thought to gather good information regarding 1953 if it can be moded.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Hi guys,
What's the best glidelock bracelet available for these? I might be looking at the 1953 in the future (I'm assuming that it uses the same bracelet as the 8926). There are tons of bracelets for "submariners" on ebay and Aliexpress-- will those fit the pro divers? And am I wrong in assuming that the 1953 uses the same bracelet fitment as the 8926 and 9094?


----------



## 502Somm (Dec 26, 2017)

502Somm said:


> Well, all the parts for my mod arrived. I found a watchmaker who will swap the dial and hands for $20. I'm gonna see if he'll do the bezel too. I know that part is supposed to be easy, but for the life of me I can't get the new bezel to fully seat.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16329662


So the dial in the above picture actually had a small scratch on it. Yobokies sent a new dial free of charge (I had to pay $4 shipping) and it finally arrived yesterday. This morning I swung by a local watch maker and in less than 20 minutes he had it all done.


----------



## ThatKasper (11 mo ago)

didymus03 said:


> Noniin, toinenkin Suomalainen kaveri  Tervetuloa!
> 
> Cool GMT man. All that matters is that you like it!
> 
> ...


Please tell me more about that black Seiko (2nd from last)! Love that bezel insert. Any more pics & maybe a parts list?? Great mods all around


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Thought Invicta Modding is dead because there a lot of AM Submariner cases on the market

my old Invicta mod










shaved case without letters and SKX tube for signed AM crown - Dave’s coin edge bezel - CT‘s CT091 double domed fits the slopped ceramic insert perfect - Raffles case back - Miyota hour hand - Dagaz Vice minute


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Thought Invicta Modding is dead


What!? You, sir, have offended the mermaid. I hope you're happy.


----------



## Watchaddict92 (Jul 19, 2021)

My ProDiver 8928 0B.


----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)

Let the games begin!

This one actually started as an Invicta 35695 (loved the color of the bezel).
For now I have removed the crown guards and Invicta side wall branding (Still sanding for finishing touch).
Removed the Invicta name from dial and the wings from the second hand.
Both the bezel insert and the tropic 19 crystal are in place for purpose of taking a quick pic. Waiting on the UV crystal glue and insert adhesive to arrive.
Unfortunately I managed to scratch the bezel insert so I guess I will be replacing that as well.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

VonHoffmann said:


> Let the games begin!
> 
> This one actually started as an Invicta 35695 (loved the color of the bezel).
> For now I have removed the crown guards and Invicta side wall branding (Still sanding for finishing touch).
> ...


I'd say don't change the insert for what appears to be a small scratch at about 10. 
It gives you a head start on some wabi and will be a reminder of the effort, experience and satisfaction of modding this watch.


----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)

Does Dagaz still make the nice Black Bay dial?

I keep checking each day but no luck yet.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Apparently I haven't posted this one yet. Probably my most complicated mod yet. I made it to match my Triumph Scrambler's paint scheme. The hands were also chosen to resemble the orange triangular needles on the speedometer and tachometer.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Five of mine:


----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

Just need a proper oyster style bracelet with glide lock to round this project. Did paint the rotor piano black still have to do some shots of it. With some Zero Paints for scale models(nitro based) and clear coat.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Nice, PpaBear! I've toyed with painting a rotor, but so far hasn't turned out well. Did you use brushes, or an airbrush?


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## PpaBear (Feb 20, 2021)

TempusHertz said:


> Nice, PpaBear! I've toyed with painting a rotor, but so far hasn't turned out well. Did you use brushes, or an airbrush?


I used airbrush to apply paint and I fill the etched letters with brush. Screwed up with clear coat instead to airbush it I used soft brush. Degrease it with thinner and protect the ball bearing with Rodico. Worst part is masking the ball bearing 'cause of clean round shape.








This was the first try. Have some spare rotors to try to get better job done. BTW Rodico will degrease it you'll need some Moebius 9010.


----------



## Mattaphysics (Jan 18, 2018)

Hello folks, first of all Amazon has the 8927ob on sale for around $50-$60. So I have one, an 8927ob and am wondering will the bezel inserts that are 38mm outer and 30.5-7 inner diameter fit these watches? I want sure if there's a difference. I'm looking for a nice fully lumed bezel insert, I measured and the diameter around the crystal is 30mm but I wasn't sure if the bezel will fit that size insert.

I wasnt sure what changes there are in relation to the 8926 and 8927 ob Models. Also is it possible to put a chapter ring in them? I appreciate any help, I've been reading through this insane post which has about 4+ years of stuff in it.

Sent from my SM-A037U using Tapatalk


----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)

I had so much fun with the first mod I did another one since the 8926ob is only $65 on Amazon now.

Mods:
Removed:
Cyclops
Invicta branding from case and dial
Wings from second hand
Changed bezel to a unique green
Put on a cheap ($23) but nice strap from Amazon

Currently planning to do a blue version with no crown guards and a tropic 19 crystal.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Mattaphysics said:


> Hello folks, first of all Amazon has the 8927ob on sale for around $50-$60. So I have one, an 8927ob and am wondering will the bezel inserts that are 38mm outer and 30.5-7 inner diameter fit these watches? I want sure if there's a difference. I'm looking for a nice fully lumed bezel insert, I measured and the diameter around the crystal is 30mm but I wasn't sure if the bezel will fit that size insert.
> 
> I wasnt sure what changes there are in relation to the 8926 and 8927 ob Models. Also is it possible to put a chapter ring in them? I appreciate any help, I've been reading through this insane post which has about 4+ years of stuff in it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A037U using Tapatalk


The 38mm inserts will not fit. And no, there is no chapter ring. Just the Rehaut which some people have painted...

Here are some references for inserts:
Bezel insert sizes - a reference tool 
Bezel Insert sizes - Seiko & Citizen Watch Forum – Japanese Watch Reviews, Discussion & Trading 

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

VonHoffmann said:


> I had so much fun with the first mod I did another one since the 8926ob is only $65 on Amazon now.
> 
> Mods:
> Removed:
> ...


The Tropic 19 will be a challenge. The closest I could get with the gasket on a 8926/30mm Crystal was a PA462-20a (30.33mm), but if I remember right it still cracked when I pressed it in. If you go with a larger diameter crystal without the gasket and glue it in, you may run into interference with the inside edge of the insert.

I was finally able to use a Sternkreuz #117 on a GMT mod using a Miyota case with a 29.5 Crystal. It failed the pressure test initially, so I backed it with GS Hypo Glue and it passed.










I've also had success with a PHD 28 3/4 on this mod...









and a Stella WRA 29.6 with the gasket on this mod...


----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)

Man I really love that Stella! I am going to have to try that one!
I used a tropic 19 from Esslinger on this mod and glued it, without gasket, using G-S Hypo cement. I like it but I prefer the rounder edges of the Stella.

Sorry for the poor lighting in the photos!



joefri187 said:


> The Tropic 19 will be a challenge. The closest I could get with the gasket on a 8926/30mm Crystal was a PA462-20a (30.33mm), but if I remember right it still cracked when I pressed it in. If you go with a larger diameter crystal without the gasket and glue it in, you may run into interference with the inside edge of the insert.
> 
> I was finally able to use a Sternkreuz #117 on a GMT mod using a Miyota case with a 29.5 Crystal. It failed the pressure test initially, so I backed it with GS Hypo Glue and it passed.
> 
> ...


----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)

Dagaz has today on their web shop the Seiko NH35 movement for sale at $80.00.

Yet another reason to purchase the Invicta 8926ob on Amazon for $64.99!  

DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

VonHoffmann said:


> Man I really love that Stella! I am going to have to try that one!
> I used a tropic 19 from Esslinger on this mod and glued it, without gasket, using G-S Hypo cement. I like it but I prefer the rounder edges of the Stella.
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting in the photos!
> ...


Nice job on the crystal. You made me go to the Esslinger website to look for the Tropic 19 but I do not see one.
Could you please link to it.


----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)

redzebra said:


> Nice job on the crystal. You made me go to the Esslinger website to look for the Tropic 19 but I do not see one.
> Could you please link to it.


Here you go!

Just select the Tropic 19 from the drop down.

Generic Rolex® Plastic Crystal Cyclops And Tropic


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

VonHoffmann said:


> Man I really love that Stella! I am going to have to try that one!
> I used a tropic 19 from Esslinger on this mod and glued it, without gasket, using G-S Hypo cement. I like it but I prefer the rounder edges of the Stella.
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting in the photos!
> ...


Nice! Like the colors, including the strap, and the crystal. Only thing I'd do is debrand the crown. Did that today and it takes a couple of minutes.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Finished this one today. It's for a family member who's really into Japanese culture/cuisine/etc.









Debranded the case/crown/rotor on the movement. Replaced the clasp on the bracelet. Replaced the dial and hands (obvious dog is obvious). Regulated it to 0.7ms beat error, -1 s/day. The lume on this dial and these hands is pretty impressive. I'm not saying you'll get a sunburn, but if you know anyone who's afraid of the dark...


----------



## VonHoffmann (Apr 2, 2010)

TempusHertz said:


> Finished this one today. It's for a family member who's really into Japanese culture/cuisine/etc.
> View attachment 16539869
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Job Tempus!

I like it.....Love the Boshido way!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

TempusHertz said:


> Apparently I haven't posted this one yet. Probably my most complicated mod yet. I made it to match my Triumph Scrambler's paint scheme. The hands were also chosen to resemble the orange triangular needles on the speedometer and tachometer.
> 
> View attachment 16513154


Coolness badness, dude!


Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berzons (10 mo ago)

Hi,

I love this thread!

I decided to give my watch an amateur brushed effect but the steel seems to have browned.. Any tips on how to clean this up?



















Thanks


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Odd, at first glance it looks like you're polishing through a plated layer. Never seen that on an Invicta. I'd suggest you keep going and see if you can polish it all away. Didn't get exposed to anything odd, did it? Vinegar, muriatic acid, ectoplasm, Italian beer?


----------



## Berzons (10 mo ago)

Yeah, that's what I was afraid of.

I live in an old creaky house so there maybe was a bit of ectoplasm in the air... 😄


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Berzons said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love this thread!
> 
> ...


What did you use to brush it with?


----------



## Berzons (10 mo ago)

A dremel with a light abrasive wheel. It must have caused a reaction as I polished it out last night and seemed to have fixed it somewhat.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Berzons said:


> A dremel with a light abrasive wheel. It must have caused a reaction as I polished it out last night and seemed to have fixed it somewhat.
> 
> View attachment 16593188


Awesome! A scotch brite pad is a cheap and easy way to give the case and band a brushed look...


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Berzons said:


> A dremel with a light abrasive wheel. It must have caused a reaction as I polished it out last night and seemed to have fixed it somewhat.
> 
> View attachment 16593188


The color may have been due to heat from the Dremel. Glad it polished out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

8926 with Murphy bezel, "coke" insert, ajuicet dial, and black mercedes hands, minus cyclops.
I made the strap to match the color scheme...


----------



## smyrniankiwi (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi guys, i want to ask you something. As a slender wrist, i'm searching mid size diver for modding. I saw these two pieces; 






Invicta Watch Pro Diver 36763 - Official Invicta Store - Buy Online!


Invicta Watch Pro Diver 36763 with Automatic movement. - Shop the biggest Invicta collection in Europe! - Fast Shipping!




www.invictastores.eu









Invicta Watch Pro Diver 36768 - Official Invicta Store - Buy Online!


Invicta Watch Pro Diver 36768 with Automatic movement. - Shop the biggest Invicta collection in Europe! - Fast Shipping!




www.invictastores.eu





I wonder dimensions this dials? Is it fit 28.5mm dials? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jonathanrstafford (7 mo ago)

TempusHertz said:


> Apparently I haven't posted this one yet. Probably my most complicated mod yet. I made it to match my Triumph Scrambler's paint scheme. The hands were also chosen to resemble the orange triangular needles on the speedometer and tachometer.
> View attachment 16513154


 I thought it was a Pokemon reference, w/ Picachu ears.....All it needed was a lighting bolt seconds hand! #GottaCatchEmAll! Nice watch, very nice bike.


----------



## jonathanrstafford (7 mo ago)

Does anyone make a split scale bezel insert that will fit the Murphy coin edge bezel? I have a mod in mind and have already found the dial, hands and bracelet. I'm looking for a bezel similar to the steel SKX Doxa bezel found on - the yokobies. I've read so many post with conflicting acounts of SKX bezel inserts fitting the Murphy, albeit with some sort of domed crystal. 

Or is there a place to have one made?

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## jj69 (Aug 9, 2007)

Just got a 9404 white dial with Coke bezel and I'd love to replace the bezel insert with a WHITE insert. Can someone recommend a source for one that will fit correctly? I'd prefer ceramic, but I'm guessing no one makes one that would fit without mods?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## SpencerT (Jun 5, 2017)

A first try. Ten bucks. Totally beat up.

Still working on the back, polishing the scratches out of the glass and the case back. It runs just a little slow still, but it is definitely waterproof.


----------



## jj69 (Aug 9, 2007)

I ordered an Aliexpress "38mm ceramic bezel for 40mm men's watch" that I hoped would fit the 8926, but no luck. It's just a hair too large. Before I waste more time and money, does anyone know if anyone makes a drop in replacement bezel for the 8926 in CERAMIC? If not, I'll just order an aluminum one...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

jj69 said:


> I ordered an Aliexpress "38mm ceramic bezel for 40mm men's watch" that I hoped would fit the 8926, but no luck. It's just a hair too large. Before I waste more time and money, does anyone know if anyone makes a drop in replacement bezel for the 8926 in CERAMIC? If not, I'll just order an aluminum one...


Someone did at some point. I had one from eBay. It took some work to find one, and it was a bit thicker than the aluminum bezels, so there was a tiny bit of a raised lip, but it worked. 

If you search back a ways you might find my post about where I found mine. It's no longer in my eBay history. Would have been a couple years ago now.

EDIT:wait, this was for the Murphy bezel. Can't recall now it they were identical in diameter.

Here a pic:


----------



## jj69 (Aug 9, 2007)

I removed the stock bezel from my 8926 (it's actually a white Dial 9404 with Coke bezel) to measure it with calipers. I'm getting outer diameter 37.4mm and inner diameter 29.6mm. Can that be right???

It would probably accept a slightly larger inner diameter, but the 37.4mm outer diameter seems to be a hard limit.

Does any replacement exist in ceramic, or even aluminum??


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

jj69 said:


> I ordered an Aliexpress "38mm ceramic bezel for 40mm men's watch" that I hoped would fit the 8926, but no luck. It's just a hair too large. Before I waste more time and money, does anyone know if anyone makes a drop in replacement bezel for the 8926 in CERAMIC? If not, I'll just order an aluminum one...


Using the same method used to turn down a bezel to put on a coin edge, you can turn down the insert to fit. You will also need to feather the underside to fit flat in the bezel...


----------



## scttheodore (4 mo ago)

Has anyone seen a bezel for the 8926 that’s similar to the ones on the Marathon Search and rescue watches? I can find the insert but can’t find any bezels that are similar. marathon tsar - Google Search


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

scttheodore said:


> Has anyone seen a bezel for the 8926 that’s similar to the ones on the Marathon Search and rescue watches? I can find the insert but can’t find any bezels that are similar. marathon tsar - Google Search


Insert D



http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


----------



## scttheodore (4 mo ago)

joefri187 said:


> Insert D
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


I appreciate it! I have that on order already but I’m looking for the bezel ring itself.


----------



## scttheodore (4 mo ago)

Here’s my last build which is based off of the Rolex Milsub









Newest build is a Marathon Search and Rescue homage. I haven’t found much info online of examples of Marathon builds. I’ve got the dial and custom fit it to the movement which was a challenge. Now just need the hands, and the bezel ring and insert plus a knurled crown would be perfect.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

scttheodore said:


> I appreciate it! I have that on order already but I’m looking for the bezel ring itself.


The closest I've come to that is to have Randy (Rbesas) make you one like in my post #11240...


----------



## Jaxson864 (3 mo ago)

Just getting into modding watches. Here’s the current progress on my 9094OB. I replaced the bezel insert with a silver one.

I have a white dial and hands coming in the mail next. I’m still on the fence on what hands to use. I want a some color but trying to strike a balance.


----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

Does anyone know whether any of the Tiger Concepts dials fit the invicta 8926OB


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

purdyspatch said:


> Does anyone know whether any of the Tiger Concepts dials fit the invicta 8926OB


If they're within the vicinity of Invicta's original 28.5 mm diameter they'll be persuaded to fit.


----------



## purdyspatch (Dec 30, 2012)

ccmjd said:


> If they're within the vicinity of Invicta's original 28.5 mm diameter they'll be persuaded to fit.


Ok thank you, I might order one.


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

purdyspatch said:


> Does anyone know whether any of the Tiger Concepts dials fit the invicta 8926OB


If you are ordering one with a date window, make sure the window aligns with the date wheel in the Invicta.


----------



## physans (Nov 19, 2013)

I have an 8928OB (gold and silver), which I don't like the gold parts. So rather than mod the case, I was thinking of buying a new all silver case to house the NH35A movement, and start modding from scratch.

Only criteria is that I'd like to be able to use a lumed ceramic (or glass) bezel insert.

Which case would you guys recommend? Is Aliexpress the best source? Thank you.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Murphy coin edge bezel (Thank you Dave)
Ajuicet dial


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

physans said:


> I have an 8928OB (gold and silver), which I don't like the gold parts. So rather than mod the case, I was thinking of buying a new all silver case to house the NH35A movement, and start modding from scratch.
> 
> Only criteria is that I'd like to be able to use a lumed ceramic (or glass) bezel insert.
> 
> Which case would you guys recommend? Is Aliexpress the best source? Thank you.


If you're going to build from scratch, then I recommend going here to start...








Crystaltimes USA: Seiko Mod Parts USA


Crystaltimes specializes in the design and manufacture of high quality Seiko Mod Parts. Proudly serving the seiko mods community since 2012. We produce Cases, Bezel Inserts, Sapphire Crystals, Crowns, Chapter Rings, Dials, Hands, and so much more.




usa.crystaltimes.net





The stuff on Ali can be sketchy, especially cases...


----------



## Jaxson864 (3 mo ago)

I had plans to put in a white dial but liked this setup for now. Maybe I’ll change it up in a few months. I call it “Heavy Metal” lol.


----------



## Boothroyd (Feb 29, 2016)

I had some plans on changing the crown on my 1953 as it protrude a bit too much and I wanted something more big crown-ish.
Now it appears to have the same thread size ad the 8926, but then the question is - What vintage style crown would fit?

I've had my eye on this one for a 3 o'clock skx013 case, but I have no idea if it would fit or not.








SKX013 Big Crown - Designed For CT709 Crown at 3 NCG Case - CT271 Polished - Seiko Mod - Crystaltimes USA Seiko Mod Parts


Material – HQ Stainless Steel 316L surgical grade Finish - Sterile Polished Description – BIG LOOK - 200M Divers Crown - Stainless Steel Hi-Performance threaded Crown – Includes full length stem - A high quality high performance in house engineered/designed and fully tested Crown – Designed...




usa.crystaltimes.net





Anyone have any suggestions, or should I just take a gamble?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

Boothroyd said:


> View attachment 17008556
> 
> 
> I had some plans on changing the crown on my 1953 as it protrude a bit too much and I wanted something more big crown-ish.
> ...


In my experience, the Seiko screw down crown/tube set up is fundamentally different than the 8926 (at least on the 7S26). The O-ring on the Invicta is inside the tube, where the O-ring on the Seiko is on the crown stem. The tube sizes are also different. I would have to see more pictures of the skx013 crown to verify if it follows suit.

This is not to mention the fact that Invicta likes to randomly change things up from time to time, so there's no quarantee that a crown from one 8926 will fit another. Some people on this thread have posted that some of the Tiger crowns will screw right on, but that might now always be the case.

The below picture is a crown from Tiger Concept, but on this mod I went ahead and drilled and tapped the case to accept the Rolex style tube that it comes with.


----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone know where to find bezel inserts that will fit the 1953? Bought the Coke bezel version and I love the watch case ect but was thinking of finding a solid color bezel black or maybe green? Or does anyone have the measurements for the bezel insert? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jaxson864 (3 mo ago)

Decided to throw the white dial on.


----------



## downtime9 (2 mo ago)

joefri187 said:


> In my experience, the Seiko screw down crown/tube set up is fundamentally different than the 8926 (at least on the 7S26). The O-ring on the Invicta is inside the tube, where the O-ring on the Seiko is on the crown stem. The tube sizes are also different. I would have to see more pictures of the skx013 crown to verify if it follows suit.
> 
> This is not to mention the fact that Invicta likes to randomly change things up from time to time, so there's no quarantee that a crown from one 8926 will fit another. Some people on this thread have posted that some of the Tiger crowns will screw right on, but that might now always be the case.
> 
> ...


Looks great, is that a replacement bezel insert? If so can you provide the source?


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

downtime9 said:


> Looks great, is that a replacement bezel insert? If so can you provide the source?


Thanks!
I'm not certain, but I'm guessing the insert was from Tiger.


http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


----------



## Monk.718 (2 mo ago)

Here is my first attempt at a Milsub homage. Hands and dial from Yobokies. Almost killed the bezel upon removal but was able to finally get it working again. Removed cyclops and logos from side of case and crown.


----------



## downtime9 (2 mo ago)

joefri187 said:


> Thanks!
> I'm not certain, but I'm guessing the insert was from Tiger.
> 
> 
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


Ok the bezel seems to be a standard size but I just pulled the movement from the case and the dial on the 1953 is 33mm
Did you replace the chapter ring to fit the Tiger Concepts dial in your 1953 case build?


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Started as an Invicta 9404 white faced 40mm diver. Dial and handset from Namoki and an unbranded tapered oyster from Amazon.


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

downtime9 said:


> Ok the bezel seems to be a standard size but I just pulled the movement from the case and the dial on the 1953 is 33mm
> Did you replace the chapter ring to fit the Tiger Concepts dial in your 1953 case build?


That case and bezel from my Dr. No homage are from an 8926. In addition to the crown and tube being replaced, the crown guards were removed and the bezel turned into a coin edge. In the 8926 there is no chapter ring. The rehaut is part of the case and 28.5mm is the standard dial size for that case.

As for finding a dial for your 1953, there are pleanty on The Bay and Ali that will fit.


----------



## downtime9 (2 mo ago)

joefri187 said:


> That case and bezel from my Dr. No homage are from an 8926. In addition to the crown and tube being replaced, the crown guards were removed and the bezel turned into a coin edge. In the 8926 there is no chapter ring. The rehaut is part of the case and 28.5mm is the standard dial size for that case.
> 
> As for finding a dial for your 1953, there are pleanty on The Bay and Ali that will fit.


Thanks for the reply. Sorry for the confusion, your reply to the OP asking about the crown was on a 1953 case so I assumed your build pictured was from a 1953 case.


----------



## TheWraith (Jun 13, 2012)

Finally settled on a bezel for this combo. Debranded case and crown, thinned lugs and drilled for 2mm fat spring bars, pointed crown guards, plexi low dome crystal, 16610 replacement insert, Lucias Atelier bronze medallion gold dial and hands, milsub case back, sterile rivet bracelet.


----------



## tempusFugit10 (1 mo ago)

Jowls said:


> I had some 3D printed. PM'ed you a link.


Could I get that link?


Jowls said:


> I had some 3D printed. PM'ed you a link.


Could I get that link as well? Invicta is missing an opportunity not having a 'slim diver caseback' for sale.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Namoki dial and handset
TC bezel
No name glidelock bracelet with SEL.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Old myota powered 8926


----------



## Yartoze86 (28 d ago)

Hey guys,

I am new and trying my hands at watch modding..... I think I FUBAR'ed my bezel. Where Can I get a factory looking style one at? I looked on the ebay for 16610 bezels, Cheapest I found was like $62..


----------



## downtime9 (2 mo ago)

Yartoze86 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new and trying my hands at watch modding..... I think I FUBAR'ed my bezel. Where Can I get a factory looking style one at? I looked on the ebay for 16610 bezels, Cheapest I found was like $62..


Entire bezel or just the insert?


----------



## Yartoze86 (28 d ago)

downtime9 said:


> Entire bezel or just the insert?


Entire bezel.... If I do one full rotation of the bezel the sprint comes out of the seat hole. I should have removed the insert but I tried to remove the bezel getting between it and the case and bent the inner parts near the clicking part of the spring that holds the retaining clip.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

May as well toss this Invicta based mod out here. This was my first attempt at making a new watch look vintage. A watch friend had an interesting take on doing a vintage looking watch; don't just beat it up, come up with a backstory and age the watch to match the backstory. So this is a watch worn by a railroad worker high in the Colorado Rockies. The machinery abused the case and bezel, the sun baked the dial and hands, and the oils stained the bezel insert. Doing this involved a wide variety of supplies; tea for the dial and hands, drain cleaner and aluminum black for the bezel, and of course sandpaper, polishing compound, and then rocks and concrete to scuff it up. Big fun.










Interestingly, I quickly gave up on trying to make the bracelet look aged. Jubilee bracelets, even cheap ones, seem to be extremely good at hiding surface imperfections.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Started life as an Invicta 16648 40mm Pro diver. Dial is navy blue.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

Here's a few more. They all keep decent time I just didn't feel like setting them for the group pic.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

These look nice, where did you get that bezel insert from?
I really want to get one of these acrylic bezel inserts but they are 38mm, any experience with these?

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005....0.0.11737f068E4GmO&mp=1&gatewayAdapt=glo2bra












jsinnard said:


> Here's a few more. They all keep decent time I just didn't feel like setting them for the group pic.
> 
> View attachment 17107446


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Another doubt, how to easily remove the gold plating from a 8926?


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

cuica said:


> These look nice, where did you get that bezel insert from?
> I really want to get one of these acrylic bezel inserts but they are 38mm, any experience with these?
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005....0.0.11737f068E4GmO&mp=1&gatewayAdapt=glo2bra


No experience with Aliexpress,, I got my bezel insert from Tiger Concept a few years ago.

No sure if that same bezel insert is available but there are a few listed here.



http://www.tiger-concept.com/5508-insert.html


----------



## sbninja (1 mo ago)

Hi all, new here and getting ready to mod my 8926OB. I ordered a red second hand online, but the vendor sent me a different style than I ordered. They don't have the style I ordered.
Does anyone know where I can get this style red second hand?


----------



## Monk.718 (2 mo ago)

SpeedMaster C3 // Product Details // yobokies (poweredBy isCMS)

Speedmaster C3 style of hands from Yobokies has the red second hand you are searching for. Unless, of course, Yobokies is the vendor you are speaking of. 😂 Good luck!


----------



## sbninja (1 mo ago)

Monk.718 said:


> View attachment 17122778
> 
> 
> SpeedMaster C3 // Product Details // yobokies (poweredBy isCMS)
> ...


Thank you, but yes - it was Yobokies. 🙂


----------



## cato84 (13 d ago)

Does anyone have some hints for removing the bezel of the 8926OB without damaging it?

I've removed two bezels now, resulting in scratched cases and bent bezels in both attempts.

I tried removing the bezel insert to get the spring out, but there's absolutely no room between the case and the bezel to get even a tiny sewing needle in to try to pry the spring out, so I removed both bezels from the underside, resulting in the aforementioned bent bezels.

(apologies if this has been answered before, I tried looking back through the thread but didn't find a good answer).


----------



## joefri187 (Apr 30, 2015)

cato84 said:


> Does anyone have some hints for removing the bezel of the 8926OB without damaging it?
> 
> I've removed two bezels now, resulting in scratched cases and bent bezels in both attempts.
> 
> ...


There is a method where you take apart a razor (like the 3 or 4 blade type. Those are the only ones thin and flexible enough) and use those to insert around the bezel to disengage the spring. Pain in the butt and not easy, but it works. I've done it 6 or 7 times...


----------



## cato84 (13 d ago)

joefri187 said:


> There is a method where you take apart a razor (like the 3 or 4 blade type. Those are the only ones thin and flexible enough) and use those to insert around the bezel to disengage the spring. Pain in the butt and not easy, but it works. I've done it 6 or 7 times...


Thank you, I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## sbninja (1 mo ago)

I started my first mod today. 8926OB. I removed the case back and the gasket is stretched out and kinked and mishaped, does anyone know where I can get a new gasket? Maybe also where can I get all the gaskets?



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

sbninja said:


> Hi all, new here and getting ready to mod my 8926OB. I ordered a red second hand online, but the vendor sent me a different style than I ordered. They don't have the style I ordered.
> Does anyone know where I can get this style red second hand?
> View attachment 17122773


Ebay: 12mm Second Hand Replacement for Japan NH35/NH36/4R Mechanical Watch Movement | eBay


----------



## sbninja (1 mo ago)

redzebra said:


> Ebay: 12mm Second Hand Replacement for Japan NH35/NH36/4R Mechanical Watch Movement | eBay


Thank you, I have that one, and that is the style Yobokies is sending . I might just paint a "lance" style second hand myself using some testors red paint. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sbninja (1 mo ago)

Well, I am kind of done. I am waiting for another dial with a "white" C1 lume on the indices
Instead of the greenish one.
Also waiting for a new case back gasket. 

Case debranded and polished
Bracelet clasp debranded and polished
Crown debranded and polished 
Sword hands - ebay
Red second hand - ebay
Dial - Ajuicet
Crystal times - double domed blue AR sapphire crystal.
Bezel insert - ebay


----------



## sbninja (1 mo ago)

Does anyone know where I can get the best quality aluminum bezel insert for the 8926OB?
The one I ordered for my mod, from Ebay doesn't fit quite right.
The original one fits perfect - though it's a tiny bit scratched on the 50. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

